# What's the last movie you watched?



## redkitty

Hope its okay I start a new game?  

What was the last movie you watched?!? 

We watched *Thank You for Smoking* and LOVED it!  Thought all the characters were great, especially liked the kid!  Its on the must buy for the DVD collection list!!


----------



## GB

I loved that movie redkitty.

I have been home sick for a few days now so today I watched some stupid comedy's. I started with Harold and Kumar Go To White Castle. It was very dumb, but somewhat funny and entertaining.

Next I watched Beerfest. It was also very stupid, but funny. I would not want to pay money to see these, but for free they were not a waste of time.


----------



## kitchenelf

At the movies it was Santa Clause III

At home it was - ummmmm - the last movie I watched with the family was Pirates of the Carribean - the last one, whatever that name is.


----------



## urmaniac13

We saw Thank You for Smoking some time ago, and enjoyed it.  I thought it was pretty cool, despite of the whole theme, no one actually lit up and had a puff throughout the film.  The kid seems to be on high demand these days, I have seen him in quite a few films in the last couple of years.  He has indeed a special talent for his age, much more than just being a cute little creature.

We haven't seen a lot of films lately, I think the latest release we saw was "Driving Lessons" starring that red headed boy from the Harry Potter series.  The film was delightful, gorgeous scenery of Scotland and London suburb, and if this young actor chooses his work wisely, he could go far, he can say so much just with his eyes without saying anything.

A couple of nights ago we watched "Wedding Crashers", actually the last film we saw.  It was a hoot, as expected from Owen Wilson.  But this film showcased a bit different side of him, a little more than the usual goofy slacker.  And it is always a delight to see Chris Walken strutting his stuff!


----------



## kleenex

SPL: Kill Zone

The movie is good, but has loads of bloody, bloody violence.  It also some amazing fight scenes. 

The people in the US get one crazy shocking ending.  The people in Asia I think got screwed.

I rented a 2-disc DVD version of the film with loads of DVD extras including TV spots, Interviews, Commentary and more......


----------



## pdswife

Paul and I went and saw "NOTES ON A SCANDAL" yesterday.  It's an  ok movie.  Nice story line... good beginning, middle and end but... you don't really get attached to the characters.  There's nothing  about any of them that really makes you "FEEL" anything.  I just didn't care what happened to them next.


----------



## Katie H

Buck and I rented _March of the Penguins_ and saw it last week.  There was a lot of hype when it came out and some of our family/friends whom we trust gave it great reviews.  It was okay and we're glad we didn't spend money to see it in the theater.  The scenery was beautiful and we continually were awed at the conditions the makers had to endure to produce such a film.

However, the penguins marched a little too much for us because it seemed to get a bit tedious.

The next film we're going to watch is _Memoirs of Geisha_, which is another film we've heard quite a bit about.  The costuming, etc. might be lovely from what we've heard.


----------



## Uncle Bob

Flag of Our Fathers....

Hey I am a baby boomer...I have a lot respect for "The Greatest Generation!
My father was at Iwo Jima...


----------



## Katie H

Oh, Uncle Bob, Buck and I want to see that movie.  How was it?  We'd be interested to hear your comments.  We're Baby Boomers, too.


----------



## JoAnn L.

I got some dvd's for Christmas , so I finally got to see them this last week. 

Forgotten
The Fog
The Frighteners
The Ring Two
As you can see I like weird movies. 
The last time I went to the movie theater I saw the lastest Priates of the Caribbean.


----------



## GB

Oh geez I forgot I saw another (or at least part of another movie) this morning. My wife is sick too and was up very early. I woke up at 4:30am and came out to the living room and she was on the couch watching The Devil Wears Prada. I watched it with her, but not from the beginning. It was not really my type of movie, but it wasn't bad either. My wife thought it was decent, but not great.


----------



## urmaniac13

GB said:
			
		

> Oh geez I forgot I saw another (or at least part of another movie) this morning. My wife is sick too and was up very early. I woke up at 4:30am and came out to the living room and she was on the couch watching The Devil Wears Prada. I watched it with her, but not from the beginning. It was not really my type of movie, but it wasn't bad either. My wife thought it was decent, but not great.


 
We saw that not long ago, too... not exactly my kind of film either, and that over the top kitschy cuteness of Miss Princess Diary was a bit too much to take at times, however I really got a kick out of Meryl Streep playing the evil godess (I could see she had a ball doing that, too) and the two supporting roles(Nigel and Emily) were also great, I ended up enjoying it more than I thought I would.


----------



## Uncle Bob

Katie.......

Well as you know or maybe not..It traces the lives of the 5 U.S. Marines and 1  Navy Corpsman that raised the flag on Mt Suribachi.. Iwo Jimo..Feb. 23 1945. The movie deals with their lives immediately after the event and the years following...
3 of the men did not survive that battle...3 did.
I really enjoyed it...I am glad that I went...I would recommend it highly!

As I stated earlier..My father (a marine) was on the island when the Flag was raised...so it had/has special meaning to me!

You and Buck go see it....you will be glad you did!!


----------



## jkath

We watched "Invincible" last week. Very good, "worth watching" movie, I think. I like when films are based on real people.


----------



## Barbara

We saw Venus Saturday with Peter O'Toole - did not like it - depressing. Same with Notes on a Scandal I agree with Pdswife on that one. I am a baby boomer too (oldest of them born in 1946) and liked Iwo Jima & have yet to see Flags of our Father. I rented Kevin Costner's Guardian and it was lame, but he's still cute. Tonight we have Thirteen Days.


----------



## Poutine

I watched 
_Walk the Line
Capote
Brokeback Mountain_ <---my favourite of them, cried my eyes out
in the last two weeks 
- we are still trying to get in all the big movies from last year  

the last one I saw at a theatre was _Night at the Museum_ <--hilarious!


----------



## Barbara

Just remembered we saw Blood Diamond - brutal, but Dicaprio was great.


----------



## VeraBlue

Pan's Labyrinth - magnificent, brilliantly directed and lighted.  Stellar.


----------



## Barbara

VeraBlue,
My son and daughter in law saw it and told us it's the best movie they have seen this year - sub-titles - it's not in many theaters here, we will see it for sure.


----------



## Dina

Pursuit of Happiness and Night at the Museum.  Loved them both.


----------



## TATTRAT

Borat, The Eye, and killing Zoe(seen it a million and six times, LOVE it.)


----------



## VeraBlue

Barbara said:
			
		

> VeraBlue,
> My son and daughter in law saw it and told us it's the best movie they have seen this year - sub-titles - it's not in many theaters here, we will see it for sure.



People tend to shy away from subtitled movies...not because they cannot read, but because they fear missing something while they are reading, something visual.   You won't miss a thing, couldn't possibly.  My daughter and some roommates are going to see it this evening.  You're right, it's not playing in overmany theatres.  If you can find it, it's worth it.  I believe it already won some foreign award.


----------



## redkitty

VeraBlue said:
			
		

> Pan's Labyrinth - magnificent, brilliantly directed and lighted.  Stellar.



Cant wait to see this!

We also saw Night at the Museum couple weeks ago and loved it!  

We downloaded Children of Men, hope to watch it one night this week.


----------



## SizzlininIN

Last movie I saw at the theater was some kids movie and it wasn't very good so the name is not imbedded in my brain  .

Relative Strangers was the last DVD we rented to watch at home.  It was okay....had some funny moments.... but not one I'd rent again.


----------



## lulu

I am thrilled to learn that Pan's Labyrinthe is worth seeing.  I was going to see it with a friend when I was back in UK but didn't for some reason, and now DH was doubting whther it was worth renting....we not rent films very often, but I'll tell him now I have heard from real people, not just critics, that we should rent it!


----------



## buckytom

richard attenborough's "gandhi".

one of my all time favourites. it's difficult not to be inspired by this movie. every time i watch it, i come away with another set of ideas and great quotes to ponder. 

"poverty is the worst form of violence" was one from last night.


----------



## Toots

I saw Notes on a Scandal this past Saturday night and it was excellent.


----------



## YT2095

Tank Girl.

I`ve seen it before, but it totaly Rocks


----------



## Barbara

Other movies I have seen - 
The Departed
Little Miss Sunshine - Alan Arkin is great in this
Pursuit of Happyness - a little slow, but you gotta love the father/son
The Illusionist - Ed Norton is very good
Devil Wears Prada - okay


----------



## Barbara

Oh yea I forgot The Queen with Helen Mirren - she's great, takes place during the week Diane is killed in that car crash. Tony Blair is new in office. Interesting stuff.


----------



## GB

Barbara said:
			
		

> Little Miss Sunshine - Alan Arkin is great in this


I saw this not too long ago as well. I thought the movie was OK, but I agree Alan Arkin was amazing.


----------



## BigDog

Are we talking new release? If so, I have no idea.

If not, Mrs. Big Dog and I just watched the 4 Harry Potter movies over the last couple days.


----------



## redkitty

any video/dvd/theatre.... all of the above!!!


----------



## Toots

I saw the Last King of Scotland 2 weeks ago.  It was good but I didnt really care for the guy who played the Scottish doctor.  It was very violent too and some of the plot was a bit clicheed.


----------



## The Z

We watched *'Mozart and the Whale' *on DVD a couple of days ago.  This is a 'based on a true story' love story featuring Josh Hartnett as a young man with Asperger's Syndrome as he tries to build a relationship with a woman who is also on the Autism Spectrum.  Very interesting and compelling.  Certainly worth watching.

Oh, yeah... we also watched *'Saw' *and *'Saw II'*.  They were pretty good, if you like that kind of thing... and we kinda do.


----------



## mudbug

HH bought The Guardian and we watched it over the weekend.  It was better than I expected, especially since I'm not so keen on Kostner anymore.  Young lad Ashton had a very good performance, and some of the parts were played by actual Coast Guard rescue swimmers.

Little Miss Sunshine was not as good as I was hoping, although I agree about Alan Arkin's role.

Still wanna see
Flags of Our Fathers (Uncle Bob/Katie & Buck, the book is great!)
The Queen
Notes on a Scandal (don't care if it's bad, I love Judi Dench)
Children of Men
Music & Lyrics (with Hugh GRant and Drew Barrymore) - saw trailers for this and it looks like a fun rom-com
Because I Said So (with Diane Keaton and the guy who plays the dad on Seventh Heaven) - same reason


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

I watched Little Miss Sunshine and found it disgusting! A little girl saying that her grandfather told her how to dance to a strip song?!?!?!?!?   Her grandfather is on coke?! OR meth?! And then she does some kind of strip tease with out taking off all her clothes? This is DISGUSTING! This movie should be banned from any TV or movie theatre.


----------



## VeraBlue

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> I watched Little Miss Sunshine and found it disgusting! A little girl saying that her grandfather told her how to dance to a strip song?!?!?!?!?   Her grandfather is on coke?! OR meth?! And then she does some kind of strip tease with out taking off all her clothes? This is DISGUSTING! This movie should be banned from any TV or movie theatre.



I thought that movie was hysterical!   It was clearly the epitome of a dysfunctional family, yet....they had affection (ha) for each other and were clearly trying to stick it out.   Each one of them was as naive as 5 year olds, yet had positions of authority.   
And that group dance at the end??!!...it was a family that stuck together, right to the eventual sentencing!
I'm so sorry you didn't see it for the satire it was.


----------



## Poutine

lulu said:
			
		

> I am thrilled to learn that Pan's Labyrinthe is worth seeing.  I was going to see it with a friend when I was back in UK but didn't for some reason, and now DH was doubting whther it was worth renting....we not rent films very often, but I'll tell him now I have heard from real people, not just critics, that we should rent it!


I found it a very hard movie to watch because of the content.
BE AWARE that it is an R rated movie.
It has been described as an "adult fairy tale horror film" - quite the combo.
It is increadibly well done but disturbing.
Just be prepared to see something different than you have probably ever seen before.


----------



## corazon

We watched Da Vinci Code last night.  I was surprised that it was so close to the book.  All in all, a good movie.  I feel like the casting could have been better.  Angels and Demons should be interesting.


----------



## Barbara

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> I watched Little Miss Sunshine and found it disgusting! A little girl saying that her grandfather told her how to dance to a strip song?!?!?!?!?  Her grandfather is on coke?! OR meth?! And then she does some kind of strip tease with out taking off all her clothes? This is DISGUSTING! This movie should be banned from any TV or movie theatre.


 
I read that Alan Arkin made the little girl wear earplugs when he was in the car saying all those disgusting things - made me feel better - of course when he asked her if she had actually watched the movie she said oh yes, lots of times.


----------



## tsim

Last movie I saw was Night at the Museum on Saturday.  Pretty good.  Stayed a little bit at the end and there was a scene with Mickey Rooney, Dick Van Dyke and the other guy dancing.  Found it humourous that Dick van Dyke can do at 70/80 what I can't do at 23!  haha!  Then again, he was the chimney sweep guy on Mary Poppins.  But as funny as that was, nothing in the whole movie really topped seeing Mickey Rooney dance at the end.  wow


----------



## Corinne

"Wedding Crashers". I liked it! I am so not a movie person - I hate having to sit still that long so I avoid movie theaters & rent movies now & then so I can pause them when I want to.

Next up for me? "Charlie & the Chocolate Factory". Loved the book, loved the original & I expect to love this version, too. Johnny Depp? What's not to love?!


----------



## Poutine

I watched _Good Night, and Good Luck_ last night (with yummy George Clooney).
I really found it interesting how much the past can relate to what is happening now. (Now if we could just learn from past mistakes, things would be much better.)


----------



## MJ

redkitty said:
			
		

> Hope its okay I start a new game?
> 
> What was the last movie you watched?!?
> 
> We watched *Thank You for Smoking* and LOVED it! Thought all the characters were great, especially liked the kid! Its on the must buy for the DVD collection list!!


I don't watch to many movies, but the last one I watched was Kill Bill 2.


----------



## Spiritboxer

Had a good laugh watching "Night at the Museum" two weeks ago.


----------



## Chopstix

The last three movies I saw were the very same one!  Blood Diamond.  Saw it three times in the theatre this past month.  First with my dad who was visiting, then twice with DH.  Leonardo di Caprio is such a joy to watch.  He has really matured as an actor. I hope he wins the Oscar.


----------



## mudbug

Chopstix, my daughter hopes Leo will win the Oscar for Hottest Man in the Universe.  

Fortunately, this desire has exposed her to the modern-day version of _Romeo and Juliet_ he made with Claire Danes and Chris Rock (Chris Rock?!) a few years ago.

Hey, I'll take any method that shoves some Shakespeare into her consciousness.


----------



## redkitty

Last night I watched Cinderella Man, the story of James Braddock a boxer from the 1930's.  Directed by Ron Howard, staring Russell Crowe, Rene Zellweger and Paul Giamiatti.  Great movie.


----------



## Chopstix

mudbug said:
			
		

> Hey, I'll take any method that shoves some Shakespeare into her consciousness.


 
LOL Mudbug!


----------



## Toots

Last night we watched these on dvd

Shopgirl (Steve Martin movie - it was OK)

Sherry Baby - this is really good, just came out on DVD.


----------



## BigDog

The Marine (unrated) with John Cena and Kelly Clarkston (sp?) . . . . . talk about action packed!


----------



## Barbara

Last night we saw Dreamgirls and liked it a lot. It's like going to a Broadway musical. Did not know Eddie Murphy could sing! Jamie Foxx is awesome and Jennifer Hudson deserves the best supporting award in her break out film.


----------



## DampCharcoal

I finally saw Talladega Nights and The Wedding Crashers last weekend. Talladega Nights was pretty funny but it wasn't as hysterical as I thought it would be. The Wedding Crashers was an absolute riot! I watched the unrated version so I'm not exactly sure what was in the theatrical version but I could probably guess. Also, for you adrenaline junkies, I'd recommend a documentary called Dust to Glory which follows a Baja 1000 race. Except for a brief history on the race, it's literally a high-speed off-road ride from start to finish and the cinematography is amazing. Very cool!


----------



## redkitty

Children of Men


----------



## shpj4

Last night I watched a TV movie that I had taped on Lifetime and it was called "What It Is Like To Be Fat."  I thought it was done very well and I am glad that I had taped it.


----------



## PytnPlace

The Queen.  Seem to drag on IMO but Helen Mirren 's performance was exceptional.


----------



## unmuzzleme

In the theater: Night at the Museum
At home: Trainspotting (great film...less graphic than Requiem for a Dream, but same sort of idea...)


----------



## Barbara

I have been netflixing Prime Suspect with Helen Mirren. A series that used to be on PBS - she's so good in them. Wish they would come back.


----------



## mudbug

Barbara, we get the Prime Suspect series on PBS here occasionally, usually during Beg Week.  Excellent show.


----------



## philly29

Fun with Dick and Jane.
I was pleasantly surprised, it was really funny.


----------



## redkitty

Its movie day for me since I'm home with the lovely flu bug my husband gave me.  These are all movies we own and have seen a zillion times, but here's what Ive watched so far.....

Me Myself and Irene
Bourne Identity
Jarhead
Back to the Future III


----------



## lyndalou

SAw Diane Keatons latest "Because I Said So". It's really not very good. I thought her character would never stop talking .


----------



## kimbaby

Lady In The Water...totally Weird...


----------



## redkitty

You Can Count On Me.... sweet movie with Laura Linney & Mark Ruffalo


----------



## mudbug

lyndalou said:
			
		

> SAw Diane Keatons latest "Because I Said So". It's really not very good. I thought her character would never stop talking .



lyndalou, that's one I wanted to see based on the trailer for it.  However, your review and the baaaaaad review it got in the paper have convinced me to wait for it at the video rental place on a night when there's nothing on TV.


----------



## redkitty

Requiem For A Dream.


----------



## redkitty

On A Clear Day.

Really enjoyed this one.


----------



## Spiritboxer

"Fearless", a martial arts jobbie with Jet Li. Got it on cable PPV, a waste of $4.95 IMHO.


----------



## mudbug

rented "Lady In The Water."

not good enough.


----------



## Toots

We had a snow here today and we watched Black Dalliah from Netflix and it SUCKED.  I took a nap for about half of the movie - do not rent this.  Its a mess - ridiculous!


----------



## corazon

I watched Science of Sleep yesterday.  A very visually stunning movie but not much in the way of plot or character development.


----------



## redkitty

Right At Your Door

Hated it, turned it off half way through.


----------



## urmaniac13

We watched "Stranger than Fiction" just the other day, that was a very unique, entertaining, quirky comedy.  Will Ferrell turned in a subtle but quite intense performance, a bit of departure from his usual wild wacky character, Dustin Hoffman was great also and what can I say about Emma Thompson... she is just so good at everything she does!!  We deifinitely enjoyed the whole thing.


----------



## babyhuggies

the last movie i watched all the way through was Click with Adam Sandler
It was okay--but seemed to much like other movies of the same type done in previous years.


----------



## Renee Attili

The last movies my significant other and I watched at home was 
Brokeback Mountain- (good but I hate movies that don't have happy endings)
Wedding Crashers- (funny)
Star Wars Attack of the"somethings or others"(Blah,Blah,Blah, too much talk)
I am really looking forward to "Bridge to Taribithia". Read the book several times as a child, several times as an adult, anxious to see what they do to it in movie form.


----------



## redkitty

babyhuggies said:
			
		

> the last movie i watched all the way through was Click with Adam Sandler
> It was okay--but seemed to much like other movies of the same type done in previous years.



We just watched it tonight too.  Some funny parts but seemd to drag on.


----------



## mudbug

Finally watched "The Departed" this afternoon.  Gotta love Scorsese.


----------



## phinz

Saw Ghost Rider about an hour ago. Good flick.


----------



## appletart

While we were traveling in our trailer on vacation, we watched our vhs of Tombstone with Val Kilmer and Kurt Russell..it complimented our trip to Tombstone, AZ!


----------



## corazon

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> We watched "Stranger than Fiction" just the other day, that was a very unique, entertaining, quirky comedy. Will Ferrell turned in a subtle but quite intense performance, a bit of departure from his usual wild wacky character, Dustin Hoffman was great also and what can I say about Emma Thompson... she is just so good at everything she does!! We deifinitely enjoyed the whole thing.


I've got that movie on the top of my Netflix list, hopefully it's coming soon.  

Not a movie, but we've been renting a tv series called Prison Break.  It's good, very clever.


----------



## redkitty

Went to see *Hot Fuzz *last night, hysterical!  Loved it and cant wait for it to come on DVD so we can add to the collection!!!


----------



## tsim

Saw Ghost Rider Friday Saturday night.  It seemed to me to have some holes, but overall pretty good.


----------



## YT2095

Miss Congeniality, Phwooar she is Hawt! )


----------



## sattie

The Zodiac..... UGH!!!


----------



## corazon

redkitty said:
			
		

> Went to see *Hot Fuzz *last night, hysterical! Loved it and cant wait for it to come on DVD so we can add to the collection!!!


Hot Fuzz?  I haven't heard of that one.


----------



## Barbara

We saw the Last King of Scotland yesterday - Had to have a vodka afterward, same with my daughter in law. Forest Whitaker is my choice for Academy Award for best actor.


----------



## redkitty

Serenity.  

I wish they wouldnt have cancelled Firefly.


----------



## mudbug

Most of "For YOur Consideration", from the wonderful folks who brought us "This Is Spinal Tap" and "Best in Show."

Have to stay awake to watch the rest tonight.


----------



## csalt

" Mrs Henderson Presents" with Judy Dench. Very funny but poignant and sad as well.


----------



## Barbara

Still working on Prime Suspects - Nexflix is awesome. Watched the last of the series this afternoon. So good. Hope they are making more.


----------



## Toots

I just finished watching Sophie Scholl:  The Final Days.  I cried through the last 30 minutes of the film.  Really good movie - especially if you are interested in historical accounts from WWII.


----------



## amber

Last movie I saw at the cinema last week was "Music and lyrics". Slow to start, but it was ok.


----------



## stargazer021

Saw Little Miss Sunshine last night and tonight watched John Tucker Must Die.  Both were OK but I would have hated to pay full price to see either one (we watched them on satellite).


----------



## phinz

Just watched Black Dahlia. I got annoyed with the Noir aspect (reminded me of Whose Line Is It Anyway?) but enjoyed the movie somewhat. It was quite tedious at times, though.


----------



## Spiritboxer

Star Wars, The Empire Strikes Back on cable last night.


----------



## corazon

For your Consideration.
It was okay, not one of Christopher Guest's best movies.  I liked Best in Show much better.


----------



## redkitty

corazon said:
			
		

> For your Consideration.
> It was okay, not one of Christopher Guest's best movies.  I liked Best in Show much better.



Good to know, Best in Show is one of my favorite movies!  

Tonight is BORAT!  We just bought it yesterday, the boy didnt see it in the theater when I did.  I'm very excited as I really need a good laugh!


----------



## Katie H

Watched our Netflix selection of _Chicago_ last night.  Very well done.  Boy those folks worked hard.  The whole cast was super.  Queen Latifah was great as the warden.

The film never dragged and it held our attention from beginning to end.  Anyone who is a dancer would especially like it.  The whole movie had a great "WOW" factor.  Much enjoyed!!!


----------



## lovecd

Half Nelson- DH and I liked both like it a lot. 

Stranger Than Fiction- DH liked it more than I did, but definately entertaining and loved Maggie Gyllenhaal's character.

Little Miss Sunshine- At first I didn't quite get it, but it captured me and I found it quite enjoyable.

Trust The Man- first 2/3 was ok, last 1/3 was awefull!!!!  

Music and lyrics-  some amusing scenes, overall STUPID!


----------



## urmaniac13

This weekend we saw "Rocky Balboa" and "Apocalypto".

Rocky was much much better than I was expecting, the spirit was pretty much back to the level of the first Rocky, digging the heart and soul of the hero much deeper, beyond the boxing ring. Actually the first time I found the main character charming. 

Apocalypto... I give Mel Gibson a credit for tackling unique, different subjects not exactly on a par with the commercialism of Hollywood. There were too many scenes I had to take my eyes away from the screen, but I guess it was somewhat justified, considering it was dealing with the savage, ruthless Mayan world. There were some over-the-top incredulity factor though, as the hero gets speared through, he gets up and nimbly sprints across the jungle for hours on end, clambering up a tree, almost outrunning a jaguar, leaping over an enormous waterfall as nothing has happened to him. Or was it a part of the "Mayan magic"?


----------



## mudbug

corazon said:
			
		

> For your Consideration.
> It was okay, not one of Christopher Guest's best movies.  I liked Best in Show much better.



 totally agree, corazon.  this latest was not even fifth in show.


----------



## Toots

corazon said:
			
		

> For your Consideration.
> It was okay, not one of Christopher Guest's best movies. I liked Best in Show much better.


 
Best in Show is one of my favorite movies, I've seen all of Christopher Guest's movies and I am starting to think Best in Show will not be topped.  Still, I appreciate his humor and I love the ensemble cast.


----------



## mad_evo99

Saw Zodiac last weekend. Pretty good movie, although I already knew most of the story from Lifetime or A&E specials so there wasn't anything new to learn. I enjoyed the acting, and although the movie was long, it kept my interest.


----------



## sattie

mad_evo99 said:
			
		

> Saw Zodiac last weekend. Pretty good movie, although I already knew most of the story from Lifetime or A&E specials so there wasn't anything new to learn. I enjoyed the acting, and although the movie was long, it kept my interest.


 
Ditto... I saw it as well and it was better than The Zodiac, movie released a few years earlier that I complained about in this thread, and it was long at 2 hours and 40 minutes.


----------



## Raven

In the theater, the first "Scary Movie"

At home, my wife and I watched "Outbreak" last night on TNT

~ Raven ~


----------



## redkitty

Second time around watching Borat last night, so painfully funny!


----------



## urmaniac13

I was not at all sure about Borat, which came out this past weekend in Italy.  I didn't really like the idea of Hollywood making fun of Kazakh guy or its culture, but then I just realized that the protagonist was played by Ali G, I quite liked his wry humour when I was in England, and reading the review, it may not be so tasteless.  I might give it a try when I get a chance.


----------



## expatgirl

Walk the Line, the story based on Johhny and June Carter Cash's lives-----Joaquin  Pacquin and Reese Witherspoon were wonderful in their respective roles and from what I understand sang their own parts.  If the story is true then the death of his brother and coldness of his father were deep sorrows indeed.


----------



## corazon

Ah, I love Johnny Cash.

We watched Flushed Away.  Very clever and funny movie.  I love British comedy.

We have The Departed coming from Netflix today.  We will watch that tomorrow night.


----------



## GB

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> it may not be so tasteless.


Oh don't be fooled Charlie. It is very tasteless, but equally to everyone. This movie does not discriminate who it offends. I listened to an interview with Sasha Baron Cohen about the movie though and he pointed out that is is supposeed to show how stupid it is for people to act like Borat. It is not a comentary on 
Kazakstan or the people there. It is a comentary on ignorance basically.


----------



## The Z

"United 93" last night.  "World Trade Center" a couple nights ago.

"United 93" had no recognizable 'stars' and the movie didn't really have any clearly 'lead' actor or actress.  FAR better production than "World Trade Center".

When these were first in production I didn't think I would see them.  I saw it as a dirty Hollywood money-grab... and I guess it was too soon, then.  And I understand that it may still be for many.

That said, I recommended "United 93".


----------



## Toots

I watched Elizabeth I, part I.  on HBO last night.  Helen Mirren deserves every award they give her.  Excellent!


----------



## sattie

I saw V for Vandetta... now that was a different movie that I enjoyed alot!!!


----------



## crewsk

I watched "The Guardian" yesterday. I love movies that can make me cry & laugh & this one did.


----------



## CassiesKitchen

I watched for the second time Little Miss Sunshine. I really loved the movie.


----------



## RMS

I saw half of the Departed and fell asleep.  Can't wait to see how it all turned out!


----------



## redkitty

CassiesKitchen said:
			
		

> I watched for the second time Little Miss Sunshine. I really loved the movie.



We saw it when it came out last year and we both loved it!  Its on the "to buy" list for our next visit home!


----------



## ncage1974

Saw 3: Sadisticly scary. I like horror movies that they just don't go around killing people and they make you think like: Silence of the lambs series and Saw 3. I wondered if it was going to be any good because the main person behind the series died after Saw 2. If you stomach can take it its a good one but its pretty graphic.


----------



## TATTRAT

I have seen it a million times I am sure, but saw it on tv on Sunday night, and I sat and watched it, James and The Giant Peach. I love that movie.


----------



## TATTRAT

redkitty said:
			
		

> Second time around watching Borat last night, so painfully funny!



I Loved that movie, I really enjoyed the rawness of it. He is an equal opportunity offender, and I agree with the comment above, that it is a commentary on ignorance basically.


----------



## carolelaine

The Prestige and The Departed.  I really liked the Prestige.


----------



## crewsk

ncage1974 said:
			
		

> Saw 3: Sadisticly scary. I like horror movies that they just don't go around killing people and they make you think like: Silence of the lambs series and Saw 3. I wondered if it was going to be any good because the main person behind the series died after Saw 2. If you stomach can take it its a good one but its pretty graphic.


 
I loved Saw 1 & 2. Have been dying to see 3 but since hubby won't watch it with me, I guess I'll have to wait till I can find someone who will.


----------



## VeraBlue

I just watched An Unfinished Life with Robert Redford and Morgan Freeman.  A heartwarming story, if a bit unbelievable...but when did that ever matter?


----------



## ncage1974

crewsk said:
			
		

> I loved Saw 1 & 2. Have been dying to see 3 but since hubby won't watch it with me, I guess I'll have to wait till I can find someone who will.



Well if you need a movie partner just let me know . Be prepared this is more graphic than the first two were (at least i think so).

Ncage


----------



## crewsk

ncage1974 said:
			
		

> Well if you need a movie partner just let me know . Be prepared this is more graphic than the first two were (at least i think so).
> 
> Ncage


 
I'll be sure to keep that in mind!  Graphic doesn't bother me, I ate spaghetti while watching 2.


----------



## redkitty

Yesterday was Saw III and The Guardian.  I also thought Saw III was the most graphic!  I had to look away more than a few times, and I love horror movies!  The Guardian was a no brainer, Kevin Costner & Ashton Kutcher coast guard movie.

Today was The Departed, LOVED it.  I felt drained and a bit depressed after, but what a great flick.  It will be on the "to buy" list to add to our ever growing DVD collection!


----------



## lyndalou

We usually go into town to the local cuinema to see a movie. The last one was Wild Hogs. It was really funny..we enjoyed it a lot.


----------



## sattie

Anyone see Silent Hill???  That is coming on tonight and I plan on watching it.


----------



## sarah

last movie we watched was,  "the devil wears prada".    fantastic movie,very enjoyable.And i loved Meryl Streep.she was just awsome.


----------



## kimbaby

Open Water 2


----------



## corazon

The Departed.

What a waste of time that movie was!

We recieved Casino Royale from Netflix today, so that's what we'll be watching tonight.


----------



## Dina

Night at the Museum.  We love Ben Stiller.


----------



## amber

lyndalou said:
			
		

> We usually go into town to the local cuinema to see a movie. The last one was Wild Hogs. It was really funny..we enjoyed it a lot.



Thats our next movie too!  Last movie we saw was Music and Lyrics, with Hugh Grant and Drew Barrymore.  I'd give that movie a 7 out of 10, slow to start, boring a bit, and then it picked up.  Didnt keep my attention enough.


----------



## Toots

I watched The Last Days tonight.  It is a documentary about 5 Hungarian Jews who survived the camps during WWII.  Speilberg was the producer of the movie - it won an Oscar for best documentary in 1998.  It was really good - and sad, thought provoking, etc.


----------



## amber

Dina said:
			
		

> Night at the Museum.  We love Ben Stiller.



Havent seen that movie yet but it looks great to me too, I love Ben Stiller as well.


----------



## amber

Toots said:
			
		

> I watched The Last Days tonight.  It is a documentary about 5 Hungarian Jews who survived the camps during WWII.  Speilberg was the producer of the movie - it won an Oscar for best documentary in 1998.  It was really good - and sad, thought provoking, etc.



Sounds good, I love thought provoking movies as well. I'd be crying in the theatre.


----------



## redkitty

Dina said:
			
		

> Night at the Museum.  We love Ben Stiller.



Me too!  We saw it in the theatre and just cracked up!  Great movie for everyone to enjoy.

Last night was Strangers with Candy.  We love Amy Sedaris & Steven Colbert.... the TV series was better but the movie was still hysterical!


----------



## SizzlininIN

We watched Babel last night.  I'm still confused.......was it just our DVD settings or was most of the movie in foreign language?  If so, what the heck was the whole plot with the oriental girl?  I could figure out the other story lines but this one still has me stumped.


----------



## mad_evo99

The Illusionist. Good film, but the ending could have been done better.


----------



## redkitty

Watched The Prestige today.  It was good.


----------



## shpj4

Watched "Pretty Woman" at home - I have a VCR of it that I bought years ago at Cosco.


----------



## elaine l

Watched Borat.  No comment.  One of my all time fav's is Immortal Beloved.


----------



## Constance

Right now, I'm watching the Manchurian Candidate. They just drilled into the guy's head, and I'm pretty well grossed out, even though I saw the original several times.


----------



## SizzlininIN

Just finished watching "Good Year" with Russell Crow.  It was alright but I wouldn't rent it again.


----------



## BreezyCooking

I grew up in a household of old movie buffs - particularly mystery & horror.  In fact, my parents have an entire room of their home devoted to a library of old mystery novels & film books.

That said, it's not surprising that I married a man also interested in old films (which, quite frankly are frequently the only good ones around).  So, we have, LITERALLY, hundreds & hundreds & hundreds of DVD's & books about film - particularly mystery & horror.  The classic horror - not the moronic slash-&-gore stuff that passes for horror these days.  If it's old, &/or classic, & out on DVD, chances are more than excellent I have it - lol!!  Sometimes in duplicate - lol!!

I also love good British mysteries, particularly the "Midsomer Murders" series.  Well-written, well-acted, & new-age yet old-time (Agatha Christie style) country-house murders.  Also the Helen Mirren "Prime Suspect" series.

What I like about them most is that you can watch them over & over (& I have all the ones currently available on DVD) & still catch something different.  Very well done.


----------



## phinz

Went to the theatre and saw 300 (actually paid to get in so we could see it in digital) and then watched Silent Hill last night.

Loved 300. Will own it on DVD. Silent Hill? Well... I canceled the later recording of it on the DVR...


----------



## redkitty

phinz said:
			
		

> Went to the theatre and saw 300 (actually paid to get in so we could see it in digital) and then watched Silent Hill last night.
> 
> Loved 300. Will own it on DVD. Silent Hill? Well... I canceled the later recording of it on the DVR...



I cant wait to see 300!  My friends saw it over the weekend and loved it.

Same here on Silent Hill, not impressed.


----------



## corazon

dh really wants to see 300.  Looks good.

We watched Casino Royal last night.  Not a huge amount of action, especially for a Bond movie, good nonetheless!


----------



## Andy M.

Sunday we rented Little Miss Sunshine (hers) and Casino Royale (his).

The first was billed as a hilarious comedy and it was not.  It was basically a remake of National Lampoon's Vacation with the dead relative and road trip from heck.  The only thing missing was the dog.

Casino Royale was a formula Bond flick and as long as you go in with that mindset, you'll enjoy it.


----------



## CharlieD

One night with the king, fell asleep twice.


----------



## The Z

Saw "The Descent" last night.  Pretty decent creepy-flick, I thought. 

Better than "The Grudge", but along that same ilk.


----------



## urmaniac13

I did see Borat yesterday.  Okay, I can laugh at rude and crude humours, which I did a lot with this film, but still... let's just say that IMO it would have been much better if they had made up a imaginary nation that doesn't really exist for the protagonist.


----------



## texasgirl

The last one that I went to see was Norbit. The last one that I saw on satellite was Silent Hill. Now that was a weird one.


----------



## Dancer in the kitchen

Can you believe my DH & I watched "My Super Ex-Girlfriend"?  Expecting it to be stupid, we weren't disappointed.  But it was cute.  Uma Thurman did a great job playing the neurotic super ex.  

We were going to watch "Man of the Year" with Robin Williams.  We got through the first 1/2 hour & had to stop.  DH doesn't like Robin Williams & I couldn't really enjoy it with his comments.  I'm going to give it a shot tonight.


----------



## Katie H

Omigawd, Buck and I just finished watching _Joseph and the Amazing Technicolor Dreamcoat_.  Fantastic film and had Andrew Lloyd Webber written all over it.  Of course, it was one of his babies.  We watched it all the way through, almost on the edge of our seats through out, and were nearly out of breath when the final scene ended.  This production had Donny Osmond starring as Joseph and he didn't disappoint.  What a great film!!  Enough to make us want to see the same story on stage.  Watch it!!

P.S.  The pharoah segment is tooooo much!!!

Can ya tell we enjoyed it?  It was truly a blast!


----------



## corazon

Not a movie but a tv series on dvd we've been watching called Rescue Me, about NY firefighters.  dh usually doesn't like watching anything firefighter related because it's usually blown so out of proportion and isn't in the slightest bit realistic.  This show is different and a lot more life like.  There is, however, some added drama.  Character development and whatnot.


----------



## sattie

Just saw Friends with Money... interesting, different, kinda ends weird.  I started to watch Silent Hill, but could not stay interested.  May have to try and watch it again.


----------



## SizzlininIN

I watched Holiday the other night with Cameron Diaz.....it was pretty good.  I wouldn't rent it again but if it was on t.v. and nothing else was on that peaked my interest I'd watch it again.


----------



## Toots

We watched Hollywoodland on Sat night.  It was pretty good.


----------



## corazon

I watched Snatch tonight.  We own it.  I love that movie.  Love Brad Pitt in it.


----------



## college_cook

Spy Game,this morning.  I'm a big Brad Pitt fan myself.


----------



## abjcooking

Since moving to London we finally got an apartment, but we are now waiting for cable to be installed, so I have been watching what DVD's I had on hand.  Last night was Jewel of the Nile.


----------



## The Z

"The Holiday" - Romantic comedy. Worth the rental. Nice.

Delightful performance by Kate Winslet.


----------



## JoAnn L.

college_cook said:
			
		

> Spy Game,this morning. I'm a big Brad Pitt fan myself.


 
If you like Brad Pitt, you should see "Legends of the Fall".  Anthony Hopkins and Aidan Quinn are also in it. And the music is beautiful.


----------



## Spiritboxer

Watched "The Kingdom of Heaven" for the third time this afternoon. Eva Green is stunning......


----------



## Dancer in the kitchen

Toots said:
			
		

> I just finished watching Sophie Scholl: The Final Days. I cried through the last 30 minutes of the film. Really good movie - especially if you are interested in historical accounts from WWII.


 
My DH loves WWII history.  It's hard for me to get through some of his documentaries though.  Is this one more story oriented rather than just facts?  Last one we watched was Stalingrad & now he's watching his 30-hour disc colection that I got him for Christmas.  Not all at once of course, but right before we go to bed.  Not the images I want before going to sleep.


----------



## redkitty

corazon said:
			
		

> I watched Snatch tonight.  We own it.  I love that movie.  Love Brad Pitt in it.



We own it too, also a favorite!

I'm watching Walk the Line for the 4th time.  Such a great movie.


----------



## ronjohn55

Last movie I saw?? Not sure, it was either Day After Tomorrow, Who Framed Roger Rabbit, or Tomorrow Never Dies. Quite a mix, huh?  

John


----------



## corazon

Watched Stranger Than Fiction.  I really enjoyed it!  Great cast!


----------



## mraa

Persuit of Happyness.  Cute movie


----------



## luvs

goonies. i cried. poor galumph.


----------



## redkitty

luvs said:
			
		

> goonies. i cried. poor galumph.



Classic 80's movie!!!  I love the "truffle shuffle" 

I'm watching The Family Stone while I sit here with my 19th box of tissue trying to get rid of this stupid cold.  Blah!


----------



## luvs

80's movies, sigh. molly ringwalds' movies..... reason to be! i'm renting them, tee-hee.
we watched 'goonies' on beta.


----------



## redkitty

We watched Jack *** 2 last night and laughed so hard I could barely breath!


----------



## Alix

Happy Feet and Stranger than Fiction.


----------



## GB

What did you think of Stranger than Fiction Alix? That is on our list to watch.


----------



## Alix

It was not what I expected. The trailers made it seem like a more intelligent Will Ferrell movie. I was expecting more comedy. It was good, but I was a bit geared up for something else. I don't think I'd bother with it if I were you GB. It was just OK. 

Now Happy Feet was seriously cute. Rachel would LOVE it.


----------



## sattie

Slither.... that was pretty entertaining!!!


----------



## JoAnn L.

Yesterday I watched "half light" with Demi Moore. I really liked it. It is a spooky suspense thriller. (just my kind of story).


----------



## GB

Alix said:
			
		

> It was not what I expected. The trailers made it seem like a more intelligent Will Ferrell movie. I was expecting more comedy. It was good, but I was a bit geared up for something else. I don't think I'd bother with it if I were you GB. It was just OK.
> 
> Now Happy Feet was seriously cute. Rachel would LOVE it.


Thanks Alix. That is what I was afraid of.

We saw The Departed. Very good movie. It was especially fun watching it since it took place in Boston.


----------



## fireweaver

wow, being the crazy movie junkie i am, i have no idea how i missed this thread.

btw, for the person posting about dicaprio's turn in 'romeo + juliet' 12 or so pages ago, don't worry, that's not chris rock in there, it's harold perrineau, a respectable character actor, so it's ok.  i *love* that movie.  *acutal* teenagers playing the teenagers' roles.  

last thing in the theater was '300', which i though was wonderful.  even more beautiful than 'pan's labyrinth', though both are just incredible to watch.  yes, it's violent and gory as all get-out, but it's done in a very stylized way that somehow makes it all rather beautiful.  and yes, the story is fantastic, too.

latest stuff from netflix (HOW on EARTH did we live in a world where little red envelopes didn't show up routinely to bring new art to devour?) was 'stage beauty' - pretty good, better than expected actually - and 'the matador', which is utterly hilarious.  imagine if james bond (funny, because pierce brosnan is playing the guy) finally had all his single-life womanizing loneliness catch up to him in late middle age.  meanwhile, speaking of bond, i've really got to get around to 'layer cake'.  according to netflix, it's been sitting in my house for a month because i haven't been in a shoot-em-up mood...


----------



## corazon

GB said:
			
		

> Thanks Alix. That is what I was afraid of.
> 
> We saw The Departed. Very good movie. It was especially fun watching it since it took place in Boston.


I watched Stranger than Fiction recently too. I really enjoyed it.

Happy Feet, I did not like. Too sad for a kid's movie IMO.

I didn't really like the Departed myself. The ending was lame I thought.

We finished watching Curse of the Golden Flower last night. Visually a good movie but it was slow, especially compared with the director's other movies, "Hero," and "House of Flying Daggers." Both were exeptional!  Very visually stunning movies!


----------



## GB

corazon said:
			
		

> I didn't really like the Departed myself. The ending was lame I thought.


I agree about the ending. Not a great ending at all!


----------



## redkitty

Casino Royale for the 3rd time!


----------



## phinz

Saw Shooter on Friday. Going to see The Reaping today.


----------



## GB

We watched The Illusionist last night. I loved it!


----------



## urmaniac13

Illusionist opened here in Italy this past weekend, and it looks like right up my alley.  I will check it out asap!!

I want to see "Charlotte's Web" too, also came out here recently, looks soooo cute...

However our video projector broke last week, so no big screen film watching for a while until it gets fixed... ugh!!


----------



## redkitty

We are currently watching Fletch!  Back in the day when Chevy Chase was hysterical!


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

Last night we watched Babel.  I don't see what the big hype was about.   I am glad I didn't pay to see it in the movie theater!!


----------



## Toots

We watched "Children of Men" last night and it was a downer, what a futile world we live in - I thought it was a depressing and sad movie, although Clive is as sexy as ever in it.


----------



## Constance

Right now, I'm watching Man on Fire, with Denzel Washington. He sure is a fine actor. 
He also strikes me as a nice man.


----------



## fireweaver

GB & urmaniac, make sure you go check out 'the prestige'.  unfortunately came out within a month or so of 'the illusionist', so there was a random glut of period-costume magician dramas, and some people got 'em all confused.  i liked 'the illusionist' a lot, thought it was very pretty, but definitely more style over substance.  'the prestige', imho, was a far better movie, easily one of my faves of last year.

redkitty, now that you've rocked out on 'casino royale', go grab 'layer cake', which is supposedly the movie that got daniel craig the bond role.  it'd been sitting at my house for a month, because i wanted to watch it, but just wasn't feeling up to a super-violent british gangster shoot-em-up.  got around to it last night, and wow!  nowhere near as violent as i'd been led to believe, but boy did it live up to the hype.  really good movie!


----------



## GB

Thanks fireweaver. I will have to check out The Prestige.


----------



## CherryRed

The last one I saw was Grindhouse on Friday night. I liked it! Plus I think being at the drive-in supplemented the feel of the film. It made the whole experience a million times better!


----------



## The Dessert Diva

Disc one and two of The Lost Room...this SOOOOOOO needs to become a series!


----------



## fireweaver

omg, CherryRed, i'm *so* jealous!  the only drive-in in the baltimore/dc area isn't showing it, but here's crossing fingers that they'll fire up with 'grindhouse' sometime soon...


----------



## redkitty

Thanks Fireweaver, but we already own Layer Cake and have seen it several times!


----------



## CherryRed

fireweaver said:
			
		

> omg, CherryRed, i'm *so* jealous!  the only drive-in in the baltimore/dc area isn't showing it, but here's crossing fingers that they'll fire up with 'grindhouse' sometime soon...



Road trip to upstate New York? Lol. Hopefully they'll start playing it. . . really it's the perfect film for a drive-in. They could do really well showing it there! You should write them a letter or something.


----------



## ps8

My family watched a really sweet movie Friday night called Joe & Joe.  Anyone seen it?  I had to get my BIL to get it for me through his netflix account, because our local rental stores don't have it.  But if you come across it, I think it's worth your time.  It's a modern day Cape Cod ghost story, but not at all scary or eerie.  It is a liile slow, but good.


----------



## LMJ




----------



## jabbur

We watched Happy Feet the other night.  It was okay but the plot moved a bit slower than DH could stand.  This afternoon I watched Cotton Patch Gospel.  Very good musical about the Gospel if Jesus were born in modern day American South.  Funny and music by Harry Chapin is awesome.


----------



## Clienta

In the theatre, "Borat", funny but not as good as the Ali G Show.

At home (not including "Barney"), "FlightPlan" with Jodie Foster. It was a bit far fetched but entertaining none the less.


----------



## urmaniac13

We saw Bridge to Terabithia the other night.  Beautiful film, though, as it was so with Cronicles of Narnia, the background scenery had some room for improvement.  Kids were great, I especially liked the little sis of Jesse.
However I was rather shocked to learn that according to the original story Lesley wasn't supposed to die.  It seemed rather unnecessary to me as well, and now I wonder why the heck the film makers had to kill her off.


----------



## CherryRed

No, she does die in the story. I read it recently for a course I'm taking called Children's Lit. Haven't seen the movie yet, but so far I've heard that they changed a lot of what was in the book before bringing it to the big screen. Maybe that's why Leslie's death seemed unnecessary? In the book it worked well. . . gave the plot a bittersweet ending and had me thinking about it long after I'd finished. I'll have to see the movie to further determine all this.


----------



## urmaniac13

Cherryred, thanks for the input... now I would really like to read the original story. 

Yesterday I saw the Illusionist. GB is right, it was a brilliant film, so good it was worthy of getting into my all time fave list!! I will stop at that as I would like everyone to see it and fully enjoy this extraordinary film!!

Firewater, now I will go check out "the prestige" as soon as I get a chance... looks really good, too!!


----------



## evenstranger

Prestige is highly recommended here, as is the Illusionist. Both movies had me shaking my head in the last five minutes saying to myself "How did I miss that???"

Just watched The Good Shepherd. I love a good spy flick - not James Bond, with explosions every three minutes, but an acutal storyline of intrigue - and this one did not disappoint.


----------



## Toots

We just watched the documentary about John Lennon called "the U.S. vs. John Lennon"  - it was about how the FBI and Nixon thought Lennon could turn support in the U.S. away from the Vietnam War - really very interesting.  Lots of good footage and interviews.


----------



## CherryRed

The Illusionist was great! I'd definitely reccommend it to anyone looking for new movies to see.

Last night I finally saw The Departed. That's another one that's worth seeing.


----------



## sattie

Inside Man... that was fairly decent...  one you need to pay attention to.  I can't wait to see the Illusionist... I love Ed Norton!!!


----------



## redkitty

Later tonight I'm watching the pilot mini series for Battlestar Galactica, the boy has been trying to get me into the show!


----------



## oppose

the departed


----------



## Lynan

I very rarely watch any movie ( except my beloved LOTR trilogy!) but today I watched two. TWO!!   This is what happens when you semi retire your business. 

'HollowMan' with Kevin Bacon and Elizabeth Shue..  

and then ' Jumbo' with Debbie Reynolds. 

Sigh...gimme the old movies anyday.


----------



## phinz

I'm going to see Pathfinder in about 15-20 minutes.


----------



## phinz

redkitty said:
			
		

> Later tonight I'm watching the pilot mini series for Battlestar Galactica, the boy has been trying to get me into the show!



Battlestar is one of my fave TV shows. Hated the miniseries, but then watched the extended version of it and fell in love with it. I have all the DVDs and was very upset when they ended this season.


----------



## IronSides

Just saw Blades of Glory...it was a good time!


----------



## redkitty

phinz said:
			
		

> Battlestar is one of my fave TV shows. Hated the miniseries, but then watched the extended version of it and fell in love with it. I have all the DVDs and was very upset when they ended this season.



Loved it and now I'm hooked!  Going to buy season 1 this weekend.


----------



## ronjohn55

Just saw "The Davinci code light" err... National Treasure. 

Freemasons? Check!
Knights Templar? Check!
Big Secret? Check!
Church Involvement??  No?!? Shoot - I guess we need a new name for it then....

John


----------



## Jeekinz

Formula 51.   We own it, and have watched it about a hundred times.  Can't get enough of those "****a's"


----------



## Corey123

The Pursuit of Happyness.

I just bought it on DVD earlier this month. I DID also see it in the theater on opening day just before Christmas.

It was sad, but heartwarming. Will Smith and his son little Jaden give quite a powerful performance!


----------



## corazon

We watched Children of Men last night.  Pretty good movie, if a little frighteningly weird.


----------



## middie

Night at The Museum. It's a pretty cute movie.


----------



## michen_122

My husband and I just saw "Night at the Museum" and we both really liked it.  Its nice when a movie can be a lot of fun instead of having a lot of awkward scenes and things like that


----------



## redkitty

Loved Night at the Museum!  Will be buying it when we get home next month.  

Today I watched Big Nothing with David Schwimmer & Simon Pegg.  Was weird watching Simon play an American!


----------



## suhyj88

*300*

I saw 300 about two weeks ago,

Its action scene was fantastic and exiting like 'kill bill'
During the last scene I had goose bumps all over.


----------



## funnyrock

300! It's fantastic!


----------



## corazon

We watched Blood Diamond last night.  dh had to get up very early this morning, so we didn't watch all of it.  It's a very good movie and we will finish it hopefully Wed night.


----------



## ChefJune

Saw Last King of Scotland a couple of weeks ago.  The acting was superb, but the story was more than a little disturbing.  I know -- it's a true story, and it was all over the news when it was happening, but somehow seeing it made it more horrifying.....


----------



## Toots

We watched Babel last night and you know what - I thought it was just "OK" - its this year's "Crash" (but not as good as Crash).  I'm just not wild about Brad Pitt.


----------



## JoAnn L.

CherryRed said:
			
		

> The Illusionist was great! I'd definitely reccommend it to anyone looking for new movies to see.
> 
> Last night I finally saw The Departed. That's another one that's worth seeing.


 
I just got done watching the "The Illusionist". Excellent!!!


----------



## Corey123

Little Man.

Marlon Wayans plays a midget and a baby in this hilarious comedy movie. Great entertainment for the kids!


----------



## redkitty

In the process of watching Battlestar Galactica, Season 1.


----------



## Corey123

Rebound.

Martin Lawrence plays a coach to a gorup of misfit kids.


----------



## sattie

The Break Up... kinda depressing movie.


----------



## CherryRed

I recently saw the second Spiderman movie. My boyfriend wants to see the third one now that it's in theaters, so I had to catch up to him first. Lol. Have any of you seen the new movie? If so, how is it? I'm hearing mixed reviews.


----------



## GB

I have not seen the 3rd one CherryRed, but every review I have heard, both professional and not, have said the movie is horrible.


----------



## CherryRed

Hmm. That's sort of what I was afraid of. A few people told me it was good, but then again they're Spiderman FREAKS - they live for it. I think their opinions are a little biased. Lol. We decided that instead of shelling out money to see it in theaters, we'll wait till it's on TV or rent it down the road.


----------



## GB

That is what I plan on doing too.


----------



## Corey123

King Ransom.


----------



## JoAnn L.

I just got done watching an old black and white, made in Engalnd from 1945. It is called "Brief Encounter". I loved it. Two married strangers meet in a train station and fall in love.


----------



## CherryRed

Awwww, I love black and white movies. Classic cinema is the best.


----------



## corazon

We watched The Good Shepard recently.  Tonight it'll be Deja Vu.


----------



## SizzlininIN

My youngest and I just watched "Night at the Museum" last night.  What a funny movie!


----------



## redkitty

Smoking Aces with my favorite, Jeremy Piven.  Except I flippin fell asleep through the first half, now the boy is trying to fill me in!  BLAH!


----------



## licia

I almost never sit still long enough to watch a movie, but my neighbor brought "A night with the king"(I think that was the name) and the one about the football team from Georgia(can't remember the name) and said I would love them. I watched both of them and loved them. I don't watch a movie that makes me feel bad and don't even watch the first part of Matlock. I love the investigation and the court scenes though.


----------



## Barbara

We saw "Fractured" at the theater with Anthony Hopkins. It was very good especially when Hopkins was in the scene! Last night we watched "The Usual Suspects" good old one with Kevin Spacey.


----------



## mudbug

Master and Commander on DVD (oops, that should be Mahstah ahnd Commahndah).  Daughter was impressed at how young the midshipmen were in those days.


----------



## Barbara L

SizzlininIN said:
			
		

> My youngest and I just watched "Night at the Museum" last night. What a funny movie!


We just bought that but haven't seen it yet.  We saw Spiderman 3 Saturday night.  I liked the first two better, but it was still good.  

 Barbara


----------



## corazon

Deja Vu last night.
It was a great movie!  I really enjoyed it.


----------



## urmaniac13

We watched the Shooter yesterday.  Basically this type of action thriller involving military is not really my cuppa, but I must say it was much better than I was expecting.  I was always sort of bugged by Mark Wahlberg, I just couldn't shake off his "Marky Mark" image, but here he finally turned in a solid, convincing performance.


----------



## funnyrock

The Usual Suspects, 1995, Bryan Singer.
It is best thriller in my life.... I was very very shocked by it's reverse of situation...I was shivering!!!


----------



## Corey123

Heartbreak Ridge.

All About the Benjamins.

Harlem Nights.


----------



## sattie

X-Men The Final Stand... pretty decent
American Dreamz ..... UGH
The First Power.... cool!!!


----------



## fireweaver

haha, urmaniac, i can't ever get rid of mark wahlberg's marky mark thing either...most hilarious in 'planet of the apes', oops, i mean 'marky mark and the monkey bunch'.  

watched 'hard candy' this weekend...still stuck in my head, and i honestly haven't decided if i like it or not, but boy it's sure got me thinking.


----------



## CherryRed

Hard Candy? Someone gave that to me to watch but I haven't gotten to it yet. She said what you did - that it had her thinking. Told me that I should watch it WITH someone because I'd definitely want to talk about it. I don't really know what it's about or what to expect, but I plan on watching it in the near future. Let me know when you've decided if you like it or not. Lol.


----------



## GB

I liked Hard Candy a lot. It was an intense movie and very disturbing on many levels. It does make you think and make you want to discuss it. Even if your friend told you what it was about CherryRed, that would not prepare you for what you will see. It is one of those movies that you need to experience for yourself.


----------



## redkitty

GB, I couldn't agree more.  I rented it by myself because I didn't know if my husband would like it.  Very intense, but I thought it was a good flick.


----------



## Dina

Spiderman III.  I thought it was better than the first and second.


----------



## Corey123

I saw the first one, but not the 2nd or 3rd one.

And I own the first two on DVD!


----------



## fireweaver

well, regardless of whether or not i'm all cuddly with it, 'hard candy' gets to count as A+++ simply because it stuck with me for so long.  i wholeheartedly agree, GB, that simply knowing a plotline blurb tells you **nothing** about this movie.  it's such a character-driven drama/thriller, all about the interactions between two people and not about a storyline per se.  it's a difficult movie, utterly brutal in some places, so i wouldn't reccomend it to everyone, but Cherry, if your friend thought you'd be the kind of person who's into it, jump on in there.  feel free to post or pm me to discuss, since i (sniff, sniff) didn't have a sidekick to watch with.

and Corey, Dina, glad to know you 2 liked spiderman...it's been getting really mixed reviews, so i've been debating waiting for it to hit the $3 theater.


----------



## Corey123

It did excellent in theaters for two weekends in a row!


----------



## GB

That is not an indication of how good a movie is though. People who are into it will go and see it no matter how bad it is.


----------



## Corey123

I know that. 

It has to do much better than that, and actors, actresses as well as the director, producers and such, to see if any of them might deserve a nomination for an award or the film itself.

Basically it must either swim or sink.


----------



## SurvivorGirl

last movie I watched was "Night at the Museum"
It was only mediocore (at best). odd because my friends all seem to really like it? then again, one of my favourite movies is "Say Anything" which is kinda an old one.


----------



## corazon

Aidan was dying to go see Spiderman.  We went with my fingers crossed, watched about an hour and left because it was too scary.  I thought it would be but he kept insisting.  Now I keep wondering what happened for the rest of the movie!  I'll take him to see the third shrek soon.

Watched Pursuit of Happyness last night.
It is one of those movies that makes you hug your kids a little tighter.


----------



## redkitty

SurvivorGirl said:
			
		

> last movie I watched was "Night at the Museum"
> It was only mediocore (at best). odd because my friends all seem to really like it? then again, one of my favourite movies is "Say Anything" which is kinda an old one.



We loved Night at the Museum!  

And Say Anything is also a favorite of mine since I adore John Cusak and have for years, he is wonderful.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Did anyone see " The Prestige "?  Is anyone else confused about the ending as I am? When he told the guy to look around and he said no, I don't have to. When he was walking away there was a tank of water with someone in it. Who was it? And I didn't even recognize David Bowie at first, he sure has changed since the last time I saw him. At first I didn't think I was going to like this film but once I got into it, I really liked it. The acting and directing were excellent!!!


----------



## fireweaver

i **loved** bowie in that, so very nutso.  and, yeah, i loved this movie in general.  such a shame it came out in such a short time after 'the illusionist', people tended to mentally clump 'em together, as this one is definitely a far better movie.  kind of like how everyone missed 'stir of echoes' since it was overshadowed by the other "i see dead people" movie, '6th sense'. 

JoAnn, pm me if ya want to chat.  anyone else who hasn't seen 'the prestige', SPOILER WARNING:

the guy in the tank of water is him (angier, hugh jackman's character).  the machine doesn't just transport someone, instead, it also makes a copy.  remember the identical black cats running around, and the PILES of black silk top-hats?  so, literally, his copied self is drowned in that tank every night.


----------



## JoAnn L.

fireweaver said:
			
		

> i **loved** bowie in that, so very nutso. and, yeah, i loved this movie in general. such a shame it came out in such a short time after 'the illusionist', people tended to mentally clump 'em together, as this one is definitely a far better movie. kind of like how everyone missed 'stir of echoes' since it was overshadowed by the other "i see dead people" movie, '6th sense'.
> 
> JoAnn, pm me if ya want to chat. anyone else who hasn't seen 'the prestige', SPOILER WARNING:
> 
> the guy in the tank of water is him (angier, hugh jackman's character). the machine doesn't just transport someone, instead, it also makes a copy. remember the identical black cats running around, and the PILES of black silk top-hats? so, literally, his copied self is drowned in that tank every night.


 
I did PM you but I also wanted to thank you publicly too. As I said, now every thing makes sense. It was all before my eyes and I could not see it. Thanks to you now I can. JoAnn


----------



## sattie

X-Men The Last Stand... pretty decent!!!  Better than American Dreamz!!!


----------



## corazon

Watched Music and Lyrics last night.
Cute movie.
Love Hugh Grant


----------



## Barbara L

We watched "Night at the Museum" tonight.  Count us in the "loved it" crowd!     Right now we are watching "Flags of Our Fathers."  It is really good so far.  

 Barbara


----------



## Corey123

Signs and Torque.


----------



## mudbug

Breakfast At Tiffany's (after a long struggle with Blockbuster to find it).

Truman Capote wrote the orig short story - in the trailer they pronounced his name as "Ca-poat."

Ouch!


----------



## Barbara L

mudbug said:
			
		

> Truman Capote wrote the orig short story - in the trailer they pronounced his name as "Ca-poat."
> 
> Ouch!


What planet were they from that they didn't know his name?   

 Barbara


----------



## Toots

We tried to watch "Because I Said So" last night but we only got through a miserable hour before giving up.  I love Diane Keaton and I just could not stand to watch her play a complete moron.


----------



## mudbug

Toots, I couldn't believe how stupid she was in that movie, either.  It wasn't just the character she was playing - her acting chops have really gone downhill.


----------



## Toots

mudbug said:
			
		

> Toots, I couldn't believe how stupid she was in that movie, either. It wasn't just the character she was playing - her acting chops have really gone downhill.


 
Did you like her in the movie with Jack Nicholson?  Diane started going down hill then.  I love her but she is too strong and smart to play the blabbering hysterical female.


----------



## sattie

Pirates of the Carribean II..... ummm... it was ok....


----------



## Katie H

Buck and I just finished watching _The Queen_.  Fabulous.  We can see why Helen Mirrin received her best actress award.  Her performance was outsanding in what could have been an ordinary film.  Very well done.


----------



## kitchenelf

My husband wanted to go see Spiderman - It was ok.

I want to see the new Pirates of the Caribbean that comes out on Thursday!!!!!!


----------



## Katie H

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> I want to see the new Pirates of the Caribbean that comes out on Thursday!!!!!!



Want to see it, too.  Jack Sparrow is such a goof ball.  But you have to love him.  Let us know what you think if you see it.


----------



## kitchenelf

I will - I don't care how goofy those movies are - it's all about laughing - oh, and looking into those gorgeous eyes!!!!!!!!


----------



## pdswife

David brought over  Pan's Labyrinth the other day.   
It was pretty good.  Quite gross in some spots though.  
It's not a movie I'd let a child watch.


----------



## SizzlininIN

I watched Catch and Release with Jennifer Garner Saturday night.....it was a decent movie.


----------



## middie

Shrek 3. I was very disappointed by it. I just thought it would be alot better than it was.


----------



## suhyj88

Double Target!
Fantastic Action~~~


----------



## SurvivorGirl

Corpse Bride on saturday and Ever After yesterday.
both were really good!


----------



## TATTRAT

Bubba ho-Tep...Very odd, but very funny! I Love Bruce Cambell!


----------



## fireweaver

pdswife said:
			
		

> David brought over  Pan's Labyrinth the other day.
> It was pretty good.  Quite gross in some spots though.
> It's not a movie I'd let a child watch.



aww, heck no!!  going back and watching the trailers to 'pan's labyrinth' after you've seen the movie, you realize that the american distributors really had NO idea what to do with marketing this movie...sell it as a gritty war drama for adults?  nope, sell it as a fairy tale for adults!  well, that was the plan anyway, but lots of the trailers just get across that fairy tale idea, and when we went to see it, there were a few people there that had brought kids that were obviously too young to be seeing this.  fortunately, the subtitles drove out most of the kiddos before the gore set in.  and i liked it a lot, myself.

watched 'the sisterhood of the travelling pants' last night, expecting it to be a fluffy kiddo chick-power kind of thing.  oh, no, guys, it was an unexpectedly good movie, a real coming-of-age tale, a lot closer to a teenager version of 'the joy luck club' than some silly lindsay lohan thingy.  pull up some margaritas and bond with your chick friends of any age.


----------



## rbmccleary

redkitty said:
			
		

> Children of Men



Did you like that movie?


----------



## Corey123

Life is Ruff.


----------



## SurvivorGirl

Romeo and Juliet - Bahz Laurman version with volume up R&J Franco Zeffirelli version, volume turned down (seen at the same time to compare the two for english).

The BL one is way better IMO! It is quicker paced and better colour and cinamitography which I love!


----------



## mudbug

rbmccleary said:
			
		

> Did you like that movie?



No, and I wanted to, because I loved Clive Owen in Gosford Park.


----------



## fireweaver

survivorgirl, i'm right there with you.  LOVE luhrmann's version, which is one of the only ones to use peole anywhere near teenagers in the leads (cuz, really, come on, that kind of handwringing doesn't ring true if you're in, say, your 30s).  the way he modernized the visuals while keeping the language intact is just amazing.  

go check out the other two entries in his "red curtain trilogy":  'strictly ballroom' and 'moulin rouge'.  all 3 of 'em are real love-em-or-hate-em type movies.


----------



## SurvivorGirl

fireweaver said:
			
		

> survivorgirl, i'm right there with you.  LOVE luhrmann's version, which is one of the only ones to use peole anywhere near teenagers in the leads (cuz, really, come on, that kind of handwringing doesn't ring true if you're in, say, your 30s).  the way he modernized the visuals while keeping the language intact is just amazing.
> 
> go check out the other two entries in his "red curtain trilogy":  'strictly ballroom' and 'moulin rouge'.  all 3 of 'em are real love-em-or-hate-em type movies.


completely agreed!!

I'v seen Moulin rouge (my sis even owns that one along with R&J) but have never seen Stricktly ballroom.


----------



## fireweaver

it was the first of the 3, so before B.L. had made his name at all, and stars nobody you've ever heard of outside australia.  this all makes it a little harder to find than the other two, but it's just as good, so keep on the lookout!


----------



## Katie H

Wow!  Buck and I watched "Ray" with Jamie Foxx.  What a great film!

We were amazed at what a great impersonation Jamie Foxx created.  He WAS Ray Charles.

I grew up with Ray and was aware of his tumultous life.  He was quite wild.  Still, he was such a talented man.  We loved the film.


----------



## obiwan9962

shrek3 
funnyasheck

saw children of man last week
very depressing


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

Last night we watched a movie called "Sleeping Dogs Lie". It was a low budget film but all in all it wasn't bad.


----------



## pdswife

We finally saw Brokeback Mountain. LOVED IT!


----------



## SurvivorGirl

wanna see brokeback definetly.
last movie i saw.... "I wanna hold your hand". one of the best movies ever!
I Wanna Hold Your Hand (1978)


----------



## foodstorm

In a theater--Spidey 3.  Thumbs down.  On DVD--Apocalypto.  Brilliant!  Wish I'd seen it on the big screen.


----------



## redkitty

pdswife said:
			
		

> We finally saw Brokeback Mountain. LOVED IT!



Such a great movie.

I watched Little Miss Sunshine for the second time, another great flick!


----------



## Corey123

Little Man and 48 Hours.


----------



## mudbug

we rented "Borat."  If it had been something breathing I bet it would have smelled bad.


----------



## Corey123

Little Man and 48 Hours.


----------



## SizzlininIN

We went to see Shreik 3 last night. It was alright but I don't think it was geared for the children....it had a lot of dry humor. Personally, I think they should of stopped at #2 and I should of waited for the rental DVD to come out.


----------



## sattie

Accepted... lamely funny


----------



## Reanie525i

Pirates.....


----------



## redkitty

Bachelor Party was on last night, such a funny movie!


----------



## redkitty

Keeping Mum, really funny!!


----------



## sattie

Weatherman or Weather Man... anywho...odd movie.

You, Me, and Dupree.... it was kinda cute.


----------



## turtledove

Ruffian last night on ABC. Good movie but so very heartbreaking in the end. How many of you remember this when it happened? I do.


----------



## LeeAnn

Last one at the theater was Night At The Museum.  Here at home I rented In Her Shoes and Sideways.  I liked them both very much, especially In Her Shoes.  I'm taking my girls to see the Nancy Drew movie in a few days, when it's here.  Should be fun - we hope so anyway!


----------



## Jeekinz

Apocalypto.....dumb

Dream Girls.....dumber.  No pun intended.


----------



## doe1260

DaVinci Code on Starz.... book was WAY better!


----------



## kleenex

Well this time posters instead of a snackfood review I am going to review a documentary I rented this week.

I finally saw at my local Blockbusters the documentary Maxed Out.  Been waiting on this documentary for months.

Rotten Tomatoes gives this documentary an 88% rating.

You get a 1 disk DVD with a few trailers of movies you probably never seen or heard of before, the documentary, scene selections, close captions and around 50 minutes of DVD extras.

The whole documentary was on credit card debt.  The guy behind the documentary wanted a happy story, but did not find one at all.

I thought this was a very good but not great documentary.

I wanted more stats thrown out at me from like research reports and government data.

A good bunch of people did get looked at.  Two mothers who lost their their college age student to too much debt.  The students committed suicide, but credit card applications still come in their names.

One married couple where one family member has died with some debt, but the name on debt is the wife that is alive.  She is still having trouble trying to get this fixed.

One person with a lot of debt goes missing.  Never say the found her, but a car was found in the water.

One family with a house that gets foreclosed on without notice. 

In the documentary they showcase this very old black and white video on how to use credit.  Boy was it crappy, but they spend some time at a college where a credit card company is giving stuff away to get a credit card.  The old video gets into the the three C's of credit, but I do not think the credit card companies at colleges care about this.

Dave Ramsey, Robin Leach, Elizabeth Warren, debt collection agency and a pawn shop owner get interviewed.  A male comic talks about his debt problems.

I would say in the end you do not learn much more than you already know.

In the DVD extras you get the old video in full and some extra interviews.

I am going to give this documentary a medium sized thumbs up.


----------



## jpmcgrew

Dominic.I liked it.


----------



## redkitty

Jet Li's Fearless


----------



## sattie

Superman Returns... or something like that.  Seems pretty decent, but everytime I watch it, it is late and I keep missing the last 30 minutes of it.  I get toooo sleeeepy!!!


----------



## OnlineCooking

I think the last movie I saw, on Comedy Central just a few days ago....Team America, I've only seen it oooooh....about 30 times


----------



## redkitty

Stranger Than Fiction 

Loved it, can't believe I waited so long to see it!


----------



## SurvivorGirl

The Illusionist

I really liked it.


----------



## sattie

Find Me Guilty - I thought this was a good movie.

The Night Listener - ummmm... twisted plot, just got kinda boring at first.  It was a good thing that it was sooo short!


----------



## Corey123

The Rosa Parks Story.


----------



## Barbara L

We watched "World Trade Center" last night.

Barbara


----------



## Corey123

That one and Flight 93, I'll NEVER watch!!


----------



## Barbara L

We saw "United Flight 93" a while back.  Both of these were very tastefully done.  "World Trade Center" centers on two police officers and is about the good that came through in a lot of people in a terrible situation.  Neither of these movies are gory or sensationalistic.  Just tastefully done movies that remind us of what people (good and bad) are capable of.  I kind of liken it to "Diary of Anne Frank."  I wish bad things never happened, but since they do we need to remind ourselves now and then so that we can hopefully put other bad things off longer than we might have been able to.  We shouldn't dwell on these things, but we need to be aware.  *Off my soapbox now*  

 Barbara


----------



## jpmcgrew

You,Me and Dupree. Cute movie I love Matt Dillon,Kate Hudson and Owen Wilson in just about any movie.


----------



## sattie

Girl in the Cafe... great movie!!!


----------



## Chopstix

Fracture.  A crime/legal thriller. Starring Anthony Hopkins as the smug 'I'm untouchable' accused and Ryan Gosling as the prosecutor faced with life-altering moral dilemmas.  

Very good!  I strongly recommend this movie!


----------



## Dina

Catch and Release...bring your tissue box ladies.


----------



## redkitty

Lucky Number Slevin


----------



## GB

Pulp Fiction for the 1000th time. I never get tired of that movie.


----------



## sugarbrown

I Am Sam with Sean Penn and Michelle Pfeiffer....great movie...

Most $expensive$ one I've ever seen, though! (when it first came out, I took my kids and we were late.......so I got a speeding ticket on the way....shee!) 

I think I've watched it five times altogether....


----------



## CharlieD

Recently watched Babel. Eh, what a terible garbage. It is probably on the 10 worst films i've seen.


----------



## redkitty

School for Scoundrals


----------



## Michelemarie

Wizard of Oz - probably 20 times in the last week. 

My toddler has not watched tv since he was born (I know good - but not so good for a mom who needs a moment to herself!). One night the Wizard of Oz was on the tv - he was mesmerized. WE now have the DVD and he wants to watch it all the time!!!! I forgot how wonderful it really is.


----------



## sugarbrown

Michelemarie said:
			
		

> Wizard of Oz - ....he wants to watch it all the time!!!! I forgot how wonderful it really is.


 
I must say Michele Marie, your toddler must be so brave!

When I was little, I cried each year it showed on TV and used to have nightmares about the monkeys and the witch.....yeeks!

But, every year I had to watch it again! I _still_ think that witch is scary! lol


----------



## mudbug

Breach, or The Breach - with Chris Cooper playing Robert Hanson, the FBI guy living not too far from me in VA who was spying for the Russians and got caught a few years ago.

I fell asleep.


----------



## sattie

Lady in the Water.... I liked it.


----------



## mudbug

I wanted to like Lady in the Water, sattie. Loved Paul S. in Sideways and like Shamalayan (sp?) as a director in that Mel Gibson movie, but I couldn't suspend enough disbelief for Lady.


----------



## corazon

We recently watched Shooter with MArky Mark.  Pretty decent movie but a lot of killing.


----------



## Run_Out

Forrest Gump, it was on tv the other night. I have seen it a few times but it is better than the reality shows, I swear I can't watch any of that stuff.

later


----------



## phinz

corazon said:
			
		

> We recently watched Shooter with MArky Mark.  Pretty decent movie but a lot of killing.



That's how Bob Lee Swagger books are. Dude's the greatest sniper ever.


----------



## Toots

We watched Venus with Peter O'Toole = GREAT movie.  
Right now, we are watching Office Space (again) on E!


----------



## corazon

phinz said:
			
		

> That's how Bob Lee Swagger books are. Dude's the greatest sniper ever.


I appreciate the sniper aspect of it.  It wasn't so much violence that it bothered me.  It's just kind of one of those movies that at the end you think "Man, he killed everyone in that movie."


----------



## Anthea

I'm watching The Good Sheppard at the moment.  It's great!


----------



## Toots

We just came home from seeing "Once" a wonderful little Irish film.  If/when this comes out on dvd or if it plays in your neighborhood, you should see it.  Its goog - sad, funny and ironic all at the same time.


----------



## Katie H

A few days ago Buck and I watched "Ladder 49," which we thought would be a bit hokey.  Turned out to be quite a good movie.  The next one we'll be watching, this weekend, is "The Aviator."  Looking forward to that because we're fascinated with Howard Hughes.  We'll let you know how we like it.


----------



## Chopstix

I can't wait to see Ratatouille!  A fine rat chef in a Paris bistro!!!  I've been hearing very good reviews and it's from Pixar too!


----------



## buckytom

"the simpsons" movie will be my next one in a real theatre.

but the last memorable movie i watched, at home from tape was "papillon".


----------



## redkitty

Flushed Away, which was cute.  We loved the singing slugs the best!


----------



## Miz

Saw Transformers tonight. It was very good. Much better than I had expected.

~M


----------



## Chopstix

Die Hard 4.0.  Bruce Willis is ageless and still rocks!  The movie is a hoot!  Found myself several times laughing out loud seeing characters emerge unscathed from sure-death scenes.


----------



## legend_018

We saw blood diamond the other night with Leonardo DiCaprio. We enjoyed the movie.

By the way: I love Aviator - saw it awhile ago and also ended up buying it. We don't buy too many movies.


----------



## wysiwyg

For a moment, I thought I was in the Netflix forum LOL; but since this is a  Cooking Forum.
I recommend "Kitchen Stories", a Norwegian/Swedish film (in case you don't like subtitles), great story and funny.  You will probably find it in your local library since is not part of mainstream Hollywood or video rentals.


----------



## GrillingFool

Bridge to Terabithia.
NOT AT ALL WHAT THE PREVIEWS MADE IT OUT TO BE!!
Not an LOTR, not even a Narnia.

Interesting plot twist, too. Overall, a good movie for the type
it is... but don't get it thinking it is gonna be a romp in a magical
land movie.


----------



## sattie

Hoot - Cute, but wanted to see more of the little owls!
Devil Wears Prada - I like this movie, got kind of cheesy at the end.
Talladega Nights - It had funny parts, it was mildly enjoyable
Wicker Man - what a waste of film!


----------



## SurvivorGirl

GrillingFool said:
			
		

> Bridge to Terabithia.
> NOT AT ALL WHAT THE PREVIEWS MADE IT OUT TO BE!!
> Not an LOTR, not even a Narnia.
> 
> Interesting plot twist, too. Overall, a good movie for the type
> it is... but don't get it thinking it is gonna be a romp in a magical
> land movie.


how was it compared to the book?
I havn't seen it and really prolly don't intend on seeing. just wondering if it held true. read the book in grade 6.
It looked like they made it far to much like "the neverending story" or "the labrynth" both of which i wasn't a fan.


----------



## Anthea

TRANSFORMERS!  I went to see it last night and it was AMAZING!  I feel like a 12 year old boy and I'm loving it!  I'm still bouncing off the walls.


----------



## SizzlininIN

Diary of a mad black woman.

If you haven't seen this rent it.........its soooo funny!


----------



## CharlieD

Watch "The Big Blue" last night. It is an old movie the I saw back in the late 88-89. It is partialy based on real caracters, interesting, very interesting.


----------



## redkitty

Hey Charlie, loved The Big Blue!  

We just watched Running with Scissors.  What a major disappointment.  Movie suc*ed, the book was brilliant.


----------



## Corey123

Lost in Space

Die Hard with a Vengeance

Ramb: First Blood 2

Bad Moon.


----------



## *amy*

One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest 

Part of Easy Rider

Devil's Advocate


----------



## redkitty

Blood Diamond


----------



## Jellybean

We watched little man.It was a bit of  let down really.It was quite funny but not as good as I thought it was going to be.


----------



## Fisher's Mom

The Night Listener. It wasn't particularly good but I love Robin Williams. The Fisher King is one of my favorite movies along with Moscow on the Hudson.


----------



## sattie

Beerfest.... ugh!!  But funny!
Waiting...  that was pretty good!

I saw the Night Listener... strange and oddly short movie!


----------



## corazon

We saw Ratatouille yesterday.  It was cute.

We also watched Breach recently, that was pretty good too.


----------



## Fisher's Mom

sattie said:
			
		

> Beerfest.... ugh!!  But funny!
> Waiting...  that was pretty good!
> 
> I saw the Night Listener... strange and oddly short movie!



Oooooh Beerfest. I have it but haven't watched it yet. It's funny, I don't think of myself as a gross person, but sometimes the grossest things have me rolling on the floor. Forty Year Old Virgin, Something About Mary and Grandma's Boy come to mind immediately. I'm glad to know I'm not the only one!


----------



## mudbug

The new Harry Potter movie at an IMAX theater.  Way cool.


----------



## corazon

mudbug said:
			
		

> The new Harry Potter movie at an IMAX theater. Way cool.


How was the movie?  I am very excited about Helen Bohnam Carter joining the cast.  She's great.


----------



## Corey123

mudbug said:
			
		

> The new Harry Potter movie at an IMAX theater. Way cool.


 


I'm so sick of this Harry Potter crap. I'll be so glad when it dies down!!


----------



## Anthea

Oh my God how can you say that!?  I'm going to see the movie tomorrow and I can't wait for the book to come out on Saturday.  Yay!


----------



## Corey123

Go if you must, but sorry, didn't mean to burst your bubble.

I've never watched one of those films, but come on now. When will this all end?


----------



## jpmcgrew

Corey123 said:
			
		

> Go if you must, but sorry, didn't mean to burst your bubble.
> 
> I've never watched one of those films, but come on now. When will this all end?


   Ok!Grumpy
  Well the kids love it and I think the books actually encourage kids to read when they other wise might not.


----------



## nicklord1

last movie i watched was into the blue .


----------



## Corey123

jpmcgrew said:
			
		

> Ok!Grumpy
> Well the kids love it and I think the books actually encourage kids to read when they other wise might not.


 


I have absolutely NOTHING against the kids liking it and wanting to read the books. Yes, it's good for them. And if I had a child, yes, I'd take him or her to see the movies.

But outside of that, no, I wouldn't care if this fad were to die down today.



Get Rich or Die Trying.


----------



## redkitty

Wow Corey, so much anger towards the Potter craze!

Last night we watched The Pursuit of Happyness.  Really enjoyed it, got really homesick though since it was filmed in SF!


----------



## Corey123

Now, THAT'S a movie that I LIKE. I'd watch it again, and again, and again!

Very powerful, but a true-life story!! It was also Smith's real-life son Jaden's motion picture debut. He did G-R-R-REAT!!!

Smith and son went through **** and high water, but they both improvised, adapted and overcame the odds.

I saw it on opening day just before Christmas, and bought it on DVD when it came this spring. Yes, excellent movie!! Smith was nominated for a few awards, but he didn't win them.

Forest Whitaker beat him out for his oustanding performance in The Last King of Scotland.


----------



## sugarbrown

Corey, you haven't watched even one H Potter movie?
You're judging? lol

I haven't watched any either, but apparently they're supposed to be very good! Many 'older' friends of mine are hooked!

You and I should give it a try and _then_ judge...


----------



## Corey123

You go first, then tell me what it's like.

I wouldn't waste my money on that, when I can watch other movies and get some enjoyment out of them. I MIGHT watch it on TV for free. That's probably the only way I'll see it!


----------



## sugarbrown

lol.....Perhaps I'll rent the first one and let'cha know....

On the other hand, I saw "Pursuit of Happyness" and thought it was rather shallow....I _wanted_ to like it, because my son did, but it just didn't happen. I didn't feel the emotion, and if this is the end to a pursuit of 'happyness', then, oh well.... 

'A Beautiful Mind'....now _that_ was a good one!


----------



## jpmcgrew

Corey123 said:
			
		

> I have absolutely NOTHING against the kids liking it and wanting to read the books. Yes, it's good for them. And if I had a child, yes, I'd take him or her to see the movies.
> 
> But outside of that, no, I wouldn't care if this fad were to die down today.
> 
> 
> Hey,Corey
> Thought about getting these stamps especially for you.Love JP
> 
> 
> LONDON - Britain issued a series of seven postage stamps depicting the covers of the best-selling Harry Potter books Tuesday, days before the final volume in the series goes on sale.
> http://us.bc.yahoo.com/b?P=mF5dGNG_...81.10963301.11546622.2896325/D=LREC/B=4684143
> The Royal Mail said about 340,000 people had pre-ordered the stamps — breaking the record of 300,000 pre-orders set by a series of Beatles stamps released in January.
> The Royal Mail also released five stamps featuring the crests of the fictional Hogwarts School of Witchcraft and Wizardry and its houses: Gryffindor, Hufflepuff, Ravenclaw and Slytherin. Online, fans can personalize the stamps, placing their picture alongside the crest of their favorite house.
> The stamps will be on sale at 40,000 British post offices for the next month and online for a year.
> "Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows," the seventh and final book in the series, goes on sale in Britain at midnight Saturday.


----------



## mudbug

Corey, for pete's sake, quit complaining and go see the latest one or rent one of the earlier ones.  They are full of wonder and special effects and friendship and being brave when you are not sure of yourself.  And they are very funny.

Forget about being a serious grownup adult person and indulge your inner child!


----------



## GB

Don't bother seeing it Corey. You obviously have a very closed mind and Harry Potter is all about having an open mind.


----------



## Corey123

mudbug said:
			
		

> Corey, for pete's sake, quit complaining and go see the latest one or rent one of the earlier ones. They are full of wonder and special effects and friendship and being brave when you are not sure of yourself. And they are very funny.
> 
> Forget about being a serious grownup adult person and indulge your inner child!


 


Not a chance. Haha!!

There IS a little kid in ALL of us. I must admit that I DO like some kids' movies, but I just can't see myself wanting to watch HP.

I'd have to say that this movie has been rated;


----------



## GB

Harry Potter is not a kids movie Corry. It is a movie for ALL ages.


----------



## Katie H

Guess what, Corey.  As others have said, give yourself a treat and check out one of the Harry Potter movies.   Acutally, read one of the books.  One of the wonderful things J.K. Rowling does is to "paint" wonderful images in our minds.  She's quite a master of that.

I've heard about all the "possessed" things with regard to Harry Potter, but he's far from being possessed.  The stories are wonderful ways for ALL of us to revv up our imaginations and have a great time.  Give Harry a chance.


----------



## Corey123

GB said:
			
		

> Harry Potter is not a kids movie Corey. It is a movie for ALL ages.


 


Well, I'm pretty certain that the parents or gardians accompany the kids who want to go see it. 

Katie E; No, no, no, no, no, no, no, no,!! Haha!!


----------



## Katie H

Corey, I'm curious.  Why such a closed mind?


----------



## sattie

Corey123 said:
			
		

> You go first, then tell me what it's like.
> 
> I wouldn't waste my money on that, when I can watch other movies and get some enjoyment out of them. I MIGHT watch it on TV for free. That's probably the only way I'll see it!


 
Corey... I know how you feel... I wait for it to come out on cable and then I may watch them then.  I guess to me it all got to pushy when you have all the Lord of the Rings coming out, 1, 2, and 3.. then all the Harry Potter movies... not even sure which number we are on now, just after a while it loses it's luster.  I watched the first Harry Potter and never really had much interest since, I don't doubt they are good movies, just tired of all the hoopla!

With that said... I watched My Super Ex-Girlfriend... cute movie but totally predictable!


----------



## GB

Corey123 said:
			
		

> Well, I'm pretty certain that the parents or gardians accompany the kids who want to go see it.


Ummm I don't get your point. just because a parent goes to see a movie with their kids does not make it a kids movie.

Every HP movie I have seen in the theater has been primarily adults. As a matter of fact one time I saw HP in an adults only theater. You can not even enter this theater unless you are over 21. The place was packed.


----------



## corazon

All this Harry Potter talk.
I actually just got home from seeing the latest movie.  I really enjoyed it.  More than I thought I would since I was so disappointed with the last one.  

Also, in light of the Harry vs Corey discussion, I think the books started out as children's books but they have turned dark.  Especially books 5 & 6.  They are very well rounded books.  They have humor, love, death, sadness, violence, anger, hope.  

Like my 4 year old son says, "You gotta try something new once in a while."


----------



## Corey123

There's been some dirty goings-on concerning the HP boks.

Seems that some is either trying to steel them or illegal copies of the book were made.

GB, what I meant to say is that ANY movie a child wants to see, the parents would usually accompany him or her.


----------



## Barbara L

Four of my friends and I had a girls' night out and saw Hairspray.  It was hilarious!  I had not seen the original and had no idea what it was about.  I haven't laughed that hard in a long time.   

 Barbara


----------



## Fisher's Mom

After getting my 4 year old in bed tonight, I sat down to sew and watch a movie at the same time - "Because I Said So". Not the best movie I've ever seen but a cute, light-hearted flick with some very funny moments. The biggest issue I had with this movie was that I realized I AM the Diane Keaton character (who is a goofy meddling mom with no life). Man, I should have watched "The Last King Of Scotland"!


----------



## redkitty

Scarface - for the 19th time!


----------



## sattie

The Illusionist.. very nice!
Blade... I still like this movie!


----------



## Jellybean

I watched bulletproof monk the other night.Excellent film,well worth watching


----------



## mitch_the_chef

The Illusionist.


----------



## redkitty

Romeo and Juliet


----------



## redkitty

Movie marathon since I'm stuck on the sofa with bronchitis.... 

*Little Children* with Kate Winslet, I thought this was a great film.
*
The Night Listener* with Robin Williams, could have been so much better.

*The Hamiltons* most of you probably wouldn't like it since it was an independent horror film!  I thought it was pretty good, but then again, I love horror movies!!

I still have Babel and The number 23 to watch.


----------



## GotGarlic

Corey123 said:
			
		

> You go first, then tell me what it's like.
> 
> I wouldn't waste my money on that, when I can watch other movies and get some enjoyment out of them. I MIGHT watch it on TV for free. That's probably the only way I'll see it!



Truly spoken like someone who has neither watched one of the movies nor read one of the books. Too bad.


----------



## Barbara L

Please let's not bring up dead arguments.     Since it was brought up however, I would like to express my own thoughts on the matter.  The title of this thread is "What's the last movie you watched?"  If one has not watched a movie, that person really does not have an opinion to express.  I also don't believe anyone should feel attacked when he or she has simply shared what movie he or she watched.  

 Barbara


----------



## keltin

Just watched the 2007 version of “The Hitcher” the other night. 

It’s a remake of the original 1986 version with Rutger Hauer and C. Thomas Howell. The original is the better movie, but this remake is good too. The remake takes some liberties with the story that drastically change the original premise, but it does manage to capture nearly the same level of taut suspense the original had. 

As remakes go, this one is far better than the tragic remake of “The Fog” that was done a while back. About the only thing good about the remake of The Fog is that they stuck really close to the original story.


----------



## kitchenelf

Barbara L said:
			
		

> Please let's not bring up dead arguments.     Since it was brought up however, I would like to express my own thoughts on the matter.  The title of this thread is "What's the last movie you watched?"  If one has not watched a movie, that person really does not have an opinion to express.  I also don't believe anyone should feel attacked when he or she has simply shared what movie he or she watched.
> 
> Barbara



I will have to reiterate what Barbara has said.  This isn't an "opinion" thread - it's simply a "what movie have you watched".  A brief opinion about a movie that was actually VIEWED might be received a bit more positively.


----------



## Ardge

Behind The Mask.  Pretty awesome movie.


----------



## GB

We saw Harry Potter. We waited too long to get tickets so we did not get to see it at the 3D Imax. I really wished we waited. The movie was good, but it could have been better if they made it a 3 hour movie so they didn't have to cut so much out.


----------



## jpmcgrew

Men with Honor, a great movie, true story
The Last Samurai soo underated I love this movie one of the few I dont mind seeing again and again.


----------



## redkitty

jpmcgrew said:
			
		

> Men with Honor, a great movie, true story
> The Last Samurai soo underated I love this movie one of the few I dont mind seeing again and again.



Love The Last Samurai!

Last night was The Number 23 with Jim Carrey.  Loved it.


----------



## mudbug

Zodiac with Jake Gyllenhaal and Robert Downey Jr.  Long, but held our attention every minute.


----------



## Anthea

Harry Potter was fantastic.  I loved it.

I watched 300 again last night.  There's just something about the little leather pants and spears!


----------



## Dina

I Now Pronounce You Chuck & Larry!  Totally funny!!!


----------



## BBQ Mikey

"The Illusionist"

A beautifully written and well shot movie with plenty of twists and turns as well as some great camera work and excellent acting by Norton.


----------



## foodstorm

The 300.
I have never seen so many six-packs at once. It was glorious! Made me want to hit the gym and then go buy a spear. In my next life, I want to come back as a Spartan warrior!


----------



## buckytom

lol foodstorm, better read up on spartan life.

the abs weren't from vanity or obsessive weight control, but a lifetime (and i mean lifetime, starting in early childhood) of hard training, and harder knocks to weed out the weakest.

there was little to be enjoyed in sparta, save the constant need for battle, and victory or death.

i think my wife was from sparta, come to think about it.


----------



## foodstorm

buckytom said:
			
		

> lol foodstorm, better read up on spartan life.
> 
> the abs weren't from vanity or obsessive weight control, but a lifetime (and i mean lifetime, starting in early childhood) of hard training, and harder knocks to weed out the weakest.
> 
> there was little to be enjoyed in sparta, save the constant need for battle, and victory or death.
> 
> i think my wife was from sparta, come to think about it.


 
Er...I was JOKING, buckytom


----------



## jpmcgrew

Right now watching Cape Fear seen it before and I have also seen the older version.Great Flick.DeNiro never goes wrong in his roles.


----------



## expatgirl

I agree with you jpmcgrew---DeNiro is great and I was alone when I watched CapeFear for the first time---the alarm system was immediately activated.
  Just watched Julia Roberts in "Erin Brockovich" and enjoyed it the 10th time just as much as the first.


----------



## sattie

Seen bunches this weekend....

Man of the Year... I loved this movie, not what you would expect.
Hostel... another movie that is not what you expect... aside from the gore, it was very haunting in the sense that when you are in a foreign land, do not go off the beaten path!!!
Texas Chain Saw Massacre: The Beginning... UGH.. don't waste your time!


----------



## Fisher's Mom

buckytom said:
			
		

> lol foodstorm, better read up on spartan life.
> 
> the abs weren't from vanity or obsessive weight control, but a lifetime (and i mean lifetime, starting in early childhood) of hard training, and harder knocks to weed out the weakest.
> 
> there was little to be enjoyed in sparta, save the constant need for battle, and victory or death.
> 
> i think my wife was from sparta, come to think about it.


OMG, I think my husband was Spartan, too! (Except for the abs (sigh)).

I watched Shooter tonight and I liked it a lot. An action packed politcal conspiracy flick, it doesn't drag anywhere and is dual gender friendly. And speaking of rock-hard, chiseled, six-pack abs - Mark Walburg starred in this one.


----------



## Robo410

Ratatouille and No Reservations...liked them both


----------



## redkitty

Yesterday was O Brother Where Art Thou, my favorite Cohen Bro's movie (own it and seen it atleast 5 times now!)

Today was Tsotsi, very powerful and emotional film.


----------



## jeninga75

Disturbia

Slow in the beginning, but crazy at the end of your seat bout half way through.


----------



## Green Lady

We rarely go to the show but took our 21 yr. old daughter to see Hairspray when she was in town 2 weeks ago.  I smiled through the whole thing.  It brought bad memories of when I came home from school when I was 10, late 1950's.  Actually, I would go to my girlfriend's house, she lived across the street, and we would turn on American Bandstand.  It came on at 4 pm everyday.  We would dance together in her living room.  We lived in Chicago and our dream was to go to Philadelphia on the train when we graduated from 8th grade so that we could appear on AB. (We thought we were so grown up and so cool then!)


----------



## Bugs

national treasure...it's a good one.


----------



## jpmcgrew

Bugs said:
			
		

> national treasure...it's a good one.


 I love that movie because Im fascinated with the Masons and the higher order of Masons the Shriners my dad was a Shriner but its such a secret society I was not privy to the real deal being a girl, I still have his ring learned a bit but still dont know what its all about.


----------



## Toots

Watched 2 good movies this w/end - 

The Lives of Others

This is England


----------



## Alix

Little Miss Sunshine. I laughed til I thought I was going to pass out.


----------



## Green Lady

The Aviator - it was on tv last night.


----------



## TATTRAT

Last night we watched Stranger then Fiction. I really enjoyed it, much better then I was expecting. Nice to see Will Ferrel actually act, not just be a clown.


----------



## DramaQueen

*I saw FEAR X  starring John Turtorro last night.  What a strange but interesting movie.   If anyone on this thread saw that movie, please explain what the heck happened at the end?  Strangest ending of a movie I ever saw.   I was totally baffled and didn't understand what exactly took place.  *


----------



## sattie

The Departed... (to me it did not live up to all the hype, everyone got killed!)

Waiting....  I LOVE THIS MOVIE!!!


----------



## sattie

DramaQueen said:


> *I saw FEAR X starring John Turtorro last night. What a strange but interesting movie. If anyone on this thread saw that movie, please explain what the heck happened at the end? Strangest ending of a movie I ever saw. I was totally baffled and didn't understand what exactly took place.  *


 
I have not seen the movie, but you can go to IMDB and look that movie up and it has some explanations about the ending that might help!


----------



## appletart

Robocop (Peter Weller) and Gidget (Sandra Dee)


----------



## Lady DeWinters

I watched Rush Hour 3 and was disappointed. I didn't find it as funny or exciting as the first two installments in the series.


----------



## amber

The Aviator, it was on tv today.  Good movie, thought it would be boring but it wasn't.


----------



## Dina

Perfect Stranger....good mystery


----------



## TATTRAT

Just got done with Clerks 2, though it was great fun. I am a big fan of Kevin Smith.


----------



## Fisher's Mom

TATTRAT said:


> Just got done with Clerks 2, though it was great fun. I am a big fan of Kevin Smith.


I'm a Kevin Smith fan, too. Dogma is on my top 10 favorite movies list!


----------



## expatgirl

Finished reading "The Devil Wears Prada" by Lauren Weisenberger and had to rewatch the movie.  Meryl Streep is so good!


----------



## Anthea

Garden State.  It's the cutest movie ever!  I could watch it over and over and over again and still laugh and cry every time.  I watched Disturbia the other night too, really good.


----------



## DramaQueen

sattie said:


> I have not seen the movie, but you can go to IMDB and look that movie up and it has some explanations about the ending that might help!


 
*IMBD?  I'm not familiar with this.  Please give me further information.  Is this a website?  If so what is the rest of the URL?  Thanks.  *


----------



## DramaQueen

sattie said:


> The Departed... (to me it did not live up to all the hype, everyone got killed!)
> 
> Waiting.... I LOVE THIS MOVIE!!!


 
*I thought DEPARTED deserved the award.  It was very well done and very powerful.  You gave away the ending though.   *


----------



## TATTRAT

DramaQueen said:


> *IMBD?  I'm not familiar with this.  Please give me further information.  Is this a website?  If so what is the rest of the URL?  Thanks.  *




The Internet Movie Database, IMDb

Endless resource for all things movie.


----------



## DramaQueen

TATTRAT said:


> The Internet Movie Database, IMDb
> 
> Endless resource for all things movie.


 
TATTRAT, thanks so much for taking the time to post the URL for Internet Movie Database.  Unfortunately it didn't give me the answer I was looking for so I went to Amazon.com and got the answer there.   It was just as I thought so I'm happy I discovered the ending.  Quirky movie, but very interesting.


----------



## mercyteapot

We just went to see Stardust on Saturday.  It's a fantasy.  It was my son's suggestion.  I would never pick a movie like that and it just goes to show that sometimes it pays to try something different.  It was very enjoyable.


----------



## Barbara

3:10 to Yuma
Very good - Russell Crow & Christian Bole, a good Western with a guy from Wales and a guy from New Zealand playing the cowboys. A remake of Glenn Ford 1957 movie.


----------



## Kaddehawk

We just borrowed _Night at the Museum_.  It has a great cast including Robin Williams, Dick Van Dyke, Mickey Rooney... and it was funny and good for the whole family


----------



## Barbara L

We finally got to see "The Invasion" last weekend.  I love anything with Nicole Kidman in it.  

Barbara


----------



## *amy*

This week - Seven nights of Hitchcock Horror on AMC - a double feature each night.

Monday - Rear Window & Dial "M" for Murder

Tuesday - The Birds

Wednesday - Vertigo (one of my faves)



Sunday? Will be Psycho
("A boy's best friend is his mother." 

Now I have to sleep with all the lights on.


----------



## Uncle Bob

Super Man !!!!!


----------



## Jeekinz

We Are Marshall


----------



## redkitty

Old School - "We're going streaking!!!"


----------



## Barbara

Ken Burns PBS "The Civil War" 1990
Netflix


----------



## Barbara L

"Disturbia" and "Are We Done Yet?" on DVD.  Liked them both.  That poor chipmunk!  

Barbara


----------



## DramaQueen

Barbara said:


> Ken Burns PBS "The Civil War" 1990
> Netflix


 
*I saw that series on TV and loved it.  I also got it from Netflix to watch again.  PBS also ran a series of 8 hours on the Donner Party.  It was one of the most fascinating stories I've ever seen  and I have it waiting on Netflix.  Isn't Netflix the best thing going???*


----------



## jpmcgrew

I just watched Strictly Ballroom I love that movie even though Ive seen it several times before.


----------



## sattie

Invincible - loved it, clean movie with no profanity!
Stranger Than Fiction - loved this one too... very different!


----------



## mercyteapot

I couldn't sleep last night, so I watched "The Last Castle" with Robert Redford, James Gandolfini and Mark Ruffalo.


----------



## corazon

jpmcgrew said:


> I just watched Strictly Ballroom I love that movie even though Ive seen it several times before.


That is one of my favorites of all time!

I haven't watched any movies lately, we've been Netflixing tv shows recently.  We're watching the 2nd season of Prison Break right now.  I really like that show.


----------



## Barbara L

On DVD, "Under Siege" 1 and 2.  They were okay.

Barbara


----------



## Katie H

Watched  _Borat_ tonight.  Stupid, offensive and a waste of time.  We're glad we didn't pay theater prices to see it when it first came out.  Dumb, dumb, dumb.  Glad we didn't even make homemade popcorn to see this piece  of crap.


----------



## mercyteapot

Katie E said:


> Watched  _Borat_ tonight.  Stupid, offensive and a waste of time.  We're glad we didn't pay theater prices to see it when it first came out.  Dumb, dumb, dumb.  Glad we didn't even make homemade popcorn to see this piece  of crap.



I saw that and totally agree with your review.  It mystifies me how it could have been so popular.


----------



## CharlieD

Good woman. It was very nice, well maybe because I was watching it instead of working.


----------



## LT72884

ummm, LIVE FREE DIE HARD. mmmmmm firesell


----------



## Dina

Disturbia.....awsome suspense movie.


----------



## sattie

Elizabeth Town.... Yawn


----------



## Barbara L

Dina said:


> Disturbia.....awsome suspense movie.


I think my favorite scene was when he saw the video of his "dead" friend and then noticed the Twinkie tower, realizing he was in his room.  

Barbara


----------



## kategreece

Hoho I watch the film Harry Port . It's wonderful .I watch all the films.I believe there's more to come .


----------



## Barbara

DramaQueen,
Yes, love netflix, I always have movies to watch in my drawer. Burns has a new one on PBS right now on WW 11 - called WAR I am taping it.


----------



## Barbara L

I just finished watching "The Good Shepherd."  Matt Damon is one of the best, and he sure proved that once again with this one.  If you like a good CIA mystery this one is for you.  It is definitely one you have to sit and watch though--don't plan on getting any chores done while it is on, unless you don't want to know what is going on.  

Barbara


----------



## redkitty

We watched *Zodiac* last night, we both really liked it.  I really like Mark Ruffalo & Jake Gyllenhaal.  It also made me homesick seeing San Francisco!


----------



## CharlieD

just saw Sweet Land - very nice.
also saw Breach last week, good film, stry is scarry - hate traders


----------



## sattie

Turistas - Would have been better if they would have refrained from some of that sloppy camera footage... you could not tell what was happening half the time because the angles were to close and muddled!

Pursuit of Happyness - I like this movie... but a little long IMHO.

Men of Children, Children of Men???  Can't remember which way it went, odd movie, not sure it deserved the 4 star rating it had.


----------



## buckytom

"everything is illuminated"

this is the funniest, quirkiest, saddest story i've seen in a while.

it's a premium movie.


----------



## corazon

We recently watched "Next" with Nicolas Cage.  I thought it'd be a cheesy Cage movie but it was really good.  Not cheesy in the slightest.  I recommend it.


----------



## love2"Q"

watched borat last night .. i dont know what the appeal was ..
i will laugh at most anything .. it had its moments ..


----------



## qmax

A Mighty Heart.  Very disturbing.


----------



## Rom

Rush Hour 3 at the movies on Saturday


----------



## keltin

Grindhouse - Planet Terror. 

Awesome fun!


----------



## Katie H

Yep, saw "Borat" and wondered what the fuss was about. Pretty much a waste of time.

However, my youngest brother gave me "Somewhere in Time," and I was transfixed.  It is an older movie (about 1980) but it is enjoyable.  There is no violence (unlike so many of today's films), no crappy language, no sexual mess, no slugging violence (save for a scene where the main character is abducted).

The costumes, scenery  and music are delightful.  I watched it this afternoon and enjoyed my afternoon.  I almost wanted to be  in the "hotel" in which it was supposed to have taken place.


----------



## keltin

Somewhere In Time???? Is that the one with Christopher Reeves? Awesome flick, and a bit of a mind bender with who is who’s grand-parent! Loved it!


----------



## Katie H

keltin said:


> Somewhere In Time???? Is that the one with Christopher Reeves? Awesome flick, and a bit of a mind bender with who is who’s grand-parent! Loved it!



Yes, keltin, it was the Christopher Reeve film.  Really great.  It's one I will watch again.  So good.


----------



## qmax

Katie E said:


> Yep, saw "Borat" and wondered what the fuss was about. Pretty much a waste of time.
> 
> However, my youngest brother gave me "Somewhere in Time," and I was transfixed.  It is an older movie (about 1980) but it is enjoyable.  There is no violence (unlike so many of today's films), no crappy language, no sexual mess, no slugging violence (save for a scene where the main character is abducted).
> 
> The costumes, scenery  and music are delightful.  I watched it this afternoon and enjoyed my afternoon.  I almost wanted to be  in the "hotel" in which it was supposed to have taken place.



I turned off Borat 30 minutes in.  Crude, idiotic and boring.

I saw Somewhere in Time probably 25 years ago.  Thought it was romantic and enchanting.


----------



## buckytom

i liked borat. 

i mean, it was the same stupid set of jokes for too long, but i love to see otherwise secure people squirm when presented with such blatant nonsense and rudeness.


----------



## CharlieD

Evelin - owesome!


----------



## jpmcgrew

Epic Movie  (a spoof on the lastest movies)
Watching it right now, I can identify most movies in it, its quite entertaining if you like this sort of thing


----------



## OnlineCooking

Epic Movie was pretty epically bad.

One other movie that really stunk was Hardware.


----------



## redkitty

We watched *The Thing* last night.  Such an awesome movie and the music always freaks me out!


----------



## OnlineCooking

Which version?


----------



## middie

National Treasure


----------



## redkitty

Online, we watched the one with Kurt Russell.


----------



## phinz

I watched Pitch Black and Chronicles of Riddick, again. Just bought my tickets for I Am Legend - IMAX yesterday. 

Yes. I actually *bought* movie tickets.


----------



## redkitty

Excellent movies Phinz!!!  We own both!


----------



## phinz

redkitty said:


> Excellent movies Phinz!!! We own both!


 
Yeah. I'm a big fan...

Yes. That's me below.


----------



## Callisto in NC

Pirates of the Caribbean At Worlds End.  Watched it last night and have a question I can't find the answer to.  Tonight is Christmas Vacation.


----------



## buckytom

transformers.

a very cool movie, but i wish they backed the camera off a little to get a longer shot of the vehicles transforming.

and megan fox is smokin'...


----------



## Callisto in NC

Transformers was the last movie before Pirates that I watch.  I thought it was cool.  My favorite part was when Bumblebee ran off and turned from junker into a hot car.


----------



## LT72884

buckytom said:


> transformers.
> 
> a very cool movie, but i wish they backed the camera off a little to get a longer shot of the vehicles transforming.
> 
> and megan fox is smokin'...



yeah i watched this last week, 

i saw celtic women and "Next" yesterday. 

OH yeah she's a fox alright. I remember bein at the theater watchin that and at the end of the movie when he finally gets her and they are making out and the camera is all goin slowly around them and you dont know what they are on. out of no were i was like " you better be on the hod of the camero." Thats one of my life goals is to make out on the hod of a hot car with a chik.. lol. but i think jessica alba is just as foxy as her and so is diane kruger. grr baby grr


----------



## JoAnn L.

Watched "The Ghosts of Dickens' Past". The story line is developed around the actual events which influenced Charles Dickens in his writing of "Christmas Carol". Very interesting.


----------



## elaine l

I have not watched it yet but expect to any day now.  It's a Wonderful Life.  One of my all time favs.


----------



## jpmcgrew

Im just in the beginning of Borat already very insulting to the eastern european countries.I respect all countries and in eastern europe they have really hard lives and to make jokes about them is not funny.


----------



## Katie H

jpmcgrew said:


> Im just in the beginning of Borat already very insulting to the eastern european countries.I respect all countries and in eastern europe they have really hard lives and to make jokes about them is not funny.



Omigosh, jp.  Buck and I watched _Borat_ a while ago and were SO insulted.  We'd heard a lot about it and thought the previews were fun.  We still can't figure out what all the hype was about.   What a waste of time!!!


----------



## sattie

Ok, I watched a few snoozers.... sorry, my opinion, but they could of cut at least 20 minutes out of each of these movies:

Catch and Release... decent movie, just needed to be 20 minutes shorter

Deck the Halls.... please don't bother... I cry at just about any 'do gooder' type scenario, but this I could not even muster a sniffle!  Ugh... you think Borat was bad, wait till you see this!


----------



## wysiwyg

"Lock, stock, and two smoking barrels", really great funny movie about the London underworld.


----------



## redkitty

wysiwyg said:


> "Lock, stock, and two smoking barrels", really great funny movie about the London underworld.



Great flick!  It's in our DVD library. 

We watched *Night at the Museum* again this weekend, such a funny movie!


----------



## wysiwyg

*More mafia movies LOL*



redkitty said:


> Great flick! It's in our DVD library.
> 
> We watched *Night at the Museum* again this weekend, such a funny movie!


 
If you liked Lock, Stock, I am sure you also watched 'Snatch' and 'Layer Cake'
Both also great entertaining pieces.  Look for 'The Memory of a Killer', a Belgian one in a similar style.


----------



## redkitty

wysiwyg said:


> If you liked Lock, Stock, I am sure you also watched 'Snatch' and 'Layer Cake'
> Both also great entertaining pieces.  Look for 'The Memory of a Killer', a Belgian one in a similar style.



Yup, we own Layer Cake & Snatch!  Haven't seen the Belgian one, have to look that up!  Thanks!


----------



## phinz

Went and saw The Golden Compass Sunday morning. Loved it.


----------



## jpmcgrew

Katie E said:


> Omigosh, jp. Buck and I watched _Borat_ a while ago and were SO insulted. We'd heard a lot about it and thought the previews were fun. We still can't figure out what all the hype was about. What a waste of time!!!


I dont understand it either.


----------



## urmaniac13

phinz said:


> Went and saw The Golden Compass Sunday morning. Loved it.



It comes out this weekend here, we are looking forward to it as well

We watched August Rush a few days ago, an endearing, very charming, feel-good modern day fairy tale.  I enjoyed it very much.  Fred Highmore is a very talented lad (also outstanding in Finding Neverland), if he (or his agent/parents) chooses the films and roles wisely, he has got a bright future coming.  

The only thing that bothered me was the relationship (if you call that a relationship indeed) of his parents.  It seems hardly a foundation of such strong and profound bonding that would withstand so many years and eventually guided by something so magical.  But then again the classic of the classics Romeo and Juliet were kinda like that too so who am I to complain...

You may find a lot of things that seem preposterous in this film if you choose to be "realistic", but if you are in a right mood and enjoy this type of films, you will be in for a very pleasant, enjoyable 2 hours.


----------



## GB

jpmcgrew said:


> Im just in the beginning of Borat already very insulting to the eastern european countries.I respect all countries and in eastern europe they have really hard lives and to make jokes about them is not funny.


You did not get the social commentary then. He was not making fun of those countries or those people. He was making fun of the idiots who think those things are true and that is how people should be treated.


----------



## jpmcgrew

GB said:


> You did not get the social commentary then. He was not making fun of those countries or those people. He was making fun of the idiots who think those things are true and that is how people should be treated.


Really? Well I think Im a some what of an intelligent person and I did not get that at all especially the naked romps in the hotel room etc.Maybe I need to see it again because I just did not get that.So if I didn't get it who else did not get it? Honestly I think you are maybe trying to get a rise out of me if not then please tell me how I should have interpreted this movie.


----------



## GB

You most certainly are an intelligent person and I am not trying to get a rise out of you. I am being completely serious.

I heard an interview with him on NPR and the question was asked about if he was worried if people would just see this movie as him making fun of all sorts of minorities or gay people or what have you. His response (I do not remember exactly because it was over a year ago) was along the lines that the movie was about showing the intolerance that is out that and how stupid it is. He basically said that there were going to be two types of people who see his movie. Those who do not get it and think he is a jerk and making fun of all those people and those who do get it and realize that the people he is really making fun of are the ones who think it is OK to treat people the way it was depicted in the movie.

Take the scene where they are spending the night in the Jewish peoples house. I do not remember the scene exactly, but they were terrified that the Jews were going to turn into something (a rat maybe? I really can't remember). In real life he is Jewish. He was pointing out how stupid people are that think that Jews are any different than anyone else. He was making fun of anti-semites, not making fun of Jews.


----------



## jpmcgrew

GB said:


> You most certainly are an intelligent person and I am not trying to get a rise out of you. I am being completely serious.
> 
> I heard an interview with him on NPR and the question was asked about if he was worried if people would just see this movie as him making fun of all sorts of minorities or gay people or what have you. His response (I do not remember exactly because it was over a year ago) was along the lines that the movie was about showing the intolerance that is out that and how stupid it is. He basically said that there were going to be two types of people who see his movie. Those who do not get it and think he is a jerk and making fun of all those people and those who do get it and realize that the people he is really making fun of are the ones who think it is OK to treat people the way it was depicted in the movie.
> 
> Take the scene where they are spending the night in the Jewish peoples house. I do not remember the scene exactly, but they were terrified that the Jews were going to turn into something (a rat maybe? I really can't remember). In real life he is Jewish. He was pointing out how stupid people are that think that Jews are any different than anyone else. He was making fun of anti-semites, not making fun of Jews.


Its coming back on in a few minutes.Will watch it again with your perspective not sure I will change my mind we will see.Not only that but he was really pushing it to the limit of stupidity But you hafto know the majority of Americans are not going to get it it especially if I didnt.
Considering this thread maybe a a movie DC critics thread might be fun. With in limits of course


----------



## Uncle Bob

"V" for Vendetta....was the last one I saw.


----------



## Katie H

Buck and I watched the 1963 film, _Charade,_ with Audrey Hepburn and Cary Grant last night.  Wonderful film.  We enjoyed every minute of the movie.


----------



## suziquzie

I watched Transformers with my kids yesterday. I had no desire to see it the first time, but I would watch that one over and over now! And I do!


----------



## kleenex

okay So I saw the Sicko documentary this week.

I thought it was not perfect, but a solid look at the health care system.  

I would have liked to have seen it a bit more expanded in parts when he went over to France and the UK though.

Nice set of DVD extras though.


----------



## CherryRed

I watched Breakfast at Tiffany's this morning for about the millionth time. I love it


----------



## Toots

We watched "Black Book"  and "The Waitress" on dvd this past w/end


----------



## sattie

Ghost Rider.... very intertaining!  

I tried to watch Unaccompanied Minors....UGH!


----------



## LT72884

I took my sister to enchanted for christmas.


----------



## LT72884

kleenex said:


> okay So I saw the Sicko documentary this week.
> 
> I thought it was not perfect, but a solid look at the health care system.
> 
> I would have liked to have seen it a bit more expanded in parts when he went over to France and the UK though.
> 
> Nice set of DVD extras though.



just wondering but is that one of those conspiracy docs about how they are performing weird experimental projects while we are under the knife. Kinda like the one on 9-11 saying that it was a missile that hit the twin towers and all that crazy stuff bout how flight 93 was a militery aircraft, but yet my family was supposed to be on flight 93 but they missed the flight. (not starting a political thread here, just wondering). or was it about how we need better health care with in and out side of the United states.


----------



## phinz

We went and saw Alvin & The Chipmunks yesterday. I'm glad I don't pay to see movies. Don't waste your time.


----------



## Alix

We have watched a ton of movies recently as I recuperated. Saw Crash (loved it, but holy moly do I live in a different world! Race is absolutely NOT an issue like that here in Edmonton!), saw Syriana (well done, but too many plot lines to keep track of), saw An Unfinished Life, (loved that as well, Robert Redford rarely disappoints) and last night we watched Shrek 3 again. Lord I laughed at that. Planning on seeing Enchanted ASAP and the new National Treasure. We also got Ratatouille to watch. Maybe tonight?


----------



## ChefJune

I got the DVD of Ratatouille for Christmas.  If you haven't seen it yet, you really should get it or rent it.... It's just wonderful.


----------



## babetoo

watched most of A christmas story . why do we all love that movie? have seen it at least ten  times.

babe


----------



## Barbara L

babetoo said:


> watched most of A christmas story . why do we all love that movie? have seen it at least ten times.
> 
> babe


 
LOL I have never seen that movie!  I started watching it once but just couldn't get into it.  So many people seem to like it though, that I am determined to watch it one of these days.

The last movie we saw was on DVD last night, "Pirates of Silicon Valley" about Bill Gates and Steve Jobs.  It was kind of interesting.

Barbara


----------



## ChefJune

I got the DVD of Ratatouille for Christmas.  If you haven't seen it, don't miss a step either buying or renting it.  It's adorable, and a must for foodies!


----------



## Em_

Last movie I watched was National Treasure 2.  Good movie, but the main thing it has done is wet my appetite for Indiana Jones 4 next year.


----------



## suziquzie

ChefJune said:


> I got the DVD of Ratatouille for Christmas. If you haven't seen it, don't miss a step either buying or renting it. It's adorable, and a must for foodies!


 
I have to agree!!!

My 8 yr old now thinks he will own a restaurant. He also asked me to make Ratatouille for dinner. If I thought he'd eat it I would in a heartbeat!


----------



## Katie H

We just  received  our Netflix copy of _Ratattouille_ yesterday.  Can't  wait to see it.

On another note,  I saw _Taxi_ yesterday afternoon.  It's the 2004 movie with Queen Latifah and Jimmy  Fallon.  I  smiled so  much I got a cramp  in my cheeks and I laughed out  loud so much I thought Buck was going to  wonder what I was doing.  I was in one room; he was in another.  It was a really silly,  funny, fun  movie.


----------



## jpmcgrew

Watched Elephant on IFC very disturbing.Right now Im watcing a documentary on A&E called Jesus Camp even more disturbing (brain washing of children for a particular religion for sure)and for politcal motives as well.


----------



## buckytom

a coworker brought in  "super bad".

i giggled like a teenager.

just call me mclovin'  

chicka chicka bow!


----------



## jpmcgrew

The Italian Job gotta love those souped up Mini Coopers I wish I had one.Yesterday I watched Forest Gump one of those movies you get it more and more when you watch it over again.


----------



## sattie

Music and Lyrics... cute, but it lacked something.  Not sure what yet.  

Watched Ghost Rider again... I like it for a comic knock off.


----------



## jpmcgrew

I love the line in The Italian Job,dont mess with nature,your mother etc and the Ukranians.


----------



## phinz

Saw Sweeney Todd yesterday. Enjoyed it muchly. Loved the period costuming.


----------



## Bilby

Saw Chocolat again yesterday.


----------



## Fincher

Last night I watched  "Goodbye Farewell and Amen"   the final episode of MASH, it was a made for t.v. movie   2 hours! compared to the usual 20 minute epidose


----------



## Fisher's Mom

I watched Don Juan De Marco last night for the ??? time. I love this flick! Tonight it's Grosse Pointe Blank, another one of my favorites.


----------



## Stingmom

Simpsons movie (spider pig, spider pig...can't get that song out of my head!), Knocked Up & Superbad (McLovin cracked me up!!) are the last movies I have seen (liked both...Knocked Up was a little long, though).  Hate to admit it to those who hated it but I thought Borat was pretty funny!


----------



## DramaQueen

Fisher's Mom said:


> I watched Don Juan De Marco last night for the ??? time. I love this flick! Tonight it's Grosse Pointe Blank, another one of my favorites.


 
*I've seen this movie 3 times and loved it more each time.  Johnny Depp is at his best.*


----------



## texasgirl

We watched Spiderman 3 last night. Love the special effects, especially Venom!!


----------



## LEFSElover

I recorded The Note as per the suggestion on here.  Mom watched it last night while I scrambled doing everything else.  Unfortunately, I don't think she understood, got it, watched it with ferver, or cared about it one way or the other.  

Right now, alone and cold in my jammies and downstairs while I let the man of my dreams slumber, I'm watching Into the Fire.  Very good movie.  But, that said, it's still time to start the fireplace cracklin...


----------



## Michael in FtW

Well - I had my grandson and 2 of my granddaughters over last night ... _Ratatouille_ and the included "_Cooking Fun for All Ages_" bonus DVD - about 3 times .... each!

But - I guess there are worse ways to spend New Year's Eve ....


----------



## pacanis

Yesterday it was "Perfect Stranger" with Halle Berry, Bruce Willis and Giovanni Ribisi, I liked it. Interesting twist. The day before it was Mr Brooks with Kevin Costner and William Hurt. I loved it and watched it twice. Very cool movie.
I just recently joined Netflix and can't believe I didn't join before this. Today I am expecting the remake of "Animal Farm".


----------



## giang

The last movie I watched was Million Dollar Baby by Clint Eastwood. Great movie but I'm not sure what to think about the ending. But I'll recommend the movie anyway.


----------



## phinz

We watched Stardust and Die Hard MCMLXVII last night. I really liked Stardust. Die Hard was ridiculous, but fun.


----------



## DramaQueen

giang said:


> The last movie I watched was Million Dollar Baby by Clint Eastwood. Great movie but I'm not sure what to think about the ending. But I'll recommend the movie anyway.


 
*This was a true story so it had to end that way.  That's how the real story ended.*


----------



## ErikC

Last one I saw was The Celestine Prophecies.


----------



## buckytom

"old school".

ah, it was ok. a few very minor chuckles. a coworker brought the dvd in.

i would have felt robbed if i paid something for it.


----------



## purringkitty

last night i watched charlie wilsons war and it was very good,  before that was bucket list and i cried like a baby, tonight or tomorrow ill see the great debaters


----------



## Callisto in NC

Sweeney Todd.  Loved it, even if it is a little bloody.


----------



## GrillingFool

If you see "Day Watch" at the store... DO NOT RENT IT.
A Russian movie with an interesting premise.
Pity the first 40 minutes make absolutely no sense.
Don't know about the rest, I couldn't stand it any more.


----------



## DramaQueen

GrillingFool said:


> If you see "Day Watch" at the store... DO NOT RENT IT.
> A Russian movie with an interesting premise.
> Pity the first 40 minutes make absolutely no sense.
> Don't know about the rest, I couldn't stand it any more.


 
*I have a friend who saw "Babel" when it came out in theaters.  She hated it and said the movie made absolutely no sense to her because it kept going back and forth with flashbacks and she couldn't understand what was going on.  I loved the movie and I had no trouble understanding it.  So you really can't decide for someone else whether they should see a movie or not.  *


----------



## phinz

We saw AVPR this afternoon and Rush Hour 3 tonight. Eastern Promises is later tonight once we drop the other three movies off and get some Thai food.


----------



## GB

We saw Mr. Brooks and we also saw The Simpsons. Mr. Brooks was much better than I expected. The Simpsons was much worse than I expected.


----------



## Bilby

I bought mum a Monty Python cast-version of Wind In The Willows for her birthday, just to use up some extra money - it was only ten bucks.  Well we watched it yesterday when we got back from the Casino Hotel for lunch.  I say "watched" it rather loosely as I kept on falling asleep in it. Oh my but it was dull!!!! I suggested that my mum off-load it to someone as soon as!!!  Great cast but that's the best thing about it.  Well I guess it wasn't overly long either which has to be a plus on its side!!! LOL


----------



## redkitty

GB, we were disappointed with *The Simpsons* too but even more disappointed with *Benders Big Score*.  Both movies could have been so much more.

We watched *I Am Legend* last night, it was excellent.  Also watched *Mr. Woodcock*, which was only mildly entertaining.


----------



## giang

DramaQueen said:


> *This was a true story so it had to end that way. That's how the real story ended.*


 
It makes sense then


----------



## GB

redkitty said:


> but even more disappointed with *Benders Big Score*


Bummer!!! I have that on my computer, but haven't watched it yet. I was waiting for when I needed a good laugh. At least now I know not to expect much.


----------



## Chopstix

Michael Clayton - Outstanding movie of substance.  

Lions for Lambs - A movie so badly-made it defeated its message, despite its starpower.  I don't recommend it, much as I love Redford.

No Reservations - Story was so-so.  The food and kitchen visuals were great.  Loved the music selection.  Bought the CD soundtrack immediately.  I play it now while I work in the kitchen, swinging to 'Sway' and 'Mambo Gelato' while I whip cream!

Ratatouille - I was so prepared to love this movie but was sorely disappointed.  I don't mind one cute rat directing the cooking from under a toque but the sight of a rodent kitchen crew, however hardworking, was just too freaky.


----------



## jpmcgrew

Ok,Ok dont laugh but I absolutely love Conan the Barbarian its on right now ,I even like the sound track. So go ahead give me hard time I dont care.


----------



## Bilby

My mum really used to like that movie too!  And yes, I did give her a hard time about it as well!!  _<Grunt>, <Grunt>, <Display muscles>, <Grunt>_


----------



## Bilby

Ferris Bueller's Day Off... Anyone?  Anyone??


----------



## pacanis

I loved Conan! So much that when I got a Rottie back in 83-84, I named him Conan.
Although when I see it in the TV schedule now, I pass it by..... most of the time 
I never got into Ferris Bueller's Day off. Aside from Biloxi Blues I'm not a big Matthew Broderick fan.

I saw Knocked Up the other night. It had its funny moments, was totally unbelievable and kept me entertained through the whole thing . Much along the same lines of Old School.


----------



## expatgirl

Just got in the  The Tudors  season one series from Amazon this afternoon and have really enjoyed watching the first 5 episodes with 5 more to go. Jonathan Rhys Meyers as King Henry VIII is very good as well as the supporting actors and the costumes and scenery are gorgeous.  Not for young viewers, however, as there are quite a few love scenes as you might expect from a man who had 6 wives and several mistresses.  But they really also focus on the political and religious machinations occuring at that time as well.  I can't wait for season 2  which starts in March but I'll be overseas and hopefully will be able to download it from iTunes.  Sorry to chinwag here.


----------



## redkitty

Bilby said:


> Ferris Bueller's Day Off... Anyone?  Anyone??



FBDO is an absolute classic!  A much loved comfort movie of mine and many of my friends.  My favorite scene is when he is singing on the float.  Love love love this movie!!!!!!!!! 

*Life moves pretty fast. If you don't stop and look around once in awhile, you could miss it  ~ Ferris Buehler


*


----------



## Fisher's Mom

I watched "The Iron Giant" with my little guy last night. We've watched it many, many times but I still love it.


----------



## Bilby

redkitty said:


> FBDO is an absolute classic! A much loved comfort movie of mine and many of my friends. My favorite scene is when he is singing on the float. Love love love this movie!!!!!!!!!
> 
> *Life moves pretty fast. If you don't stop and look around once in awhile, you could miss it ~ Ferris Buehler*
> 
> **


Love that scene too!!

You know, I unwittingly started mimicing the economics teacher when I call my cats. My mum noticed it one day when I was standing at the front door just going "Anyone want to come in?  Anyone? Anyone??" It is now such a habit, that I associate my cats with this movie!!! LOL


----------



## DramaQueen

redkitty said:


> FBDO is an absolute classic! A much loved comfort movie of mine and many of my friends. My favorite scene is when he is singing on the float. Love love love this movie!!!!!!!!!
> 
> *Life moves pretty fast. If you don't stop and look around once in awhile, you could miss it ~ Ferris Buehler*
> 
> **


 
*Funny you should say that.  Whenever that movie is on I DVR it and fast forward to that one scene.   I love the music and I think that scene is the most "feel good" scene in any movie I've ever watched.  *


----------



## corazon

We watched Eastern Promises last night.  Interesting movie.  I like Viggo Mortensen.


----------



## redkitty

*London to Brighton*, good but depressing.


----------



## Toots

I watched Judgment at Nuremberg this morning.


----------



## jpmcgrew

I am in the middle of Death Wish with Charles Bronson (1974) I love Charles Bronson but I have to say the sound track in this movie really sucks  but Charlie himself is is a bad a** and always has been.


----------



## redkitty

*Shooter* with Mark Wahlberg & Danny Glover.  Not as bad as I thought it would be, an easy action flick.


----------



## Loprraine

We watched Ratatouille on the weekend.


----------



## lyndalou

We are going to go to the theatre to see The Bucket List with jack Nicholson and Morgan Freeman. Friends saw it and said it was hilarious.


----------



## sattie

Clerks II - rather vulgar movie but has it's funny parts.

Nacho Librie - how ever you spell it..... wow, what a waste of film!


----------



## redkitty

Can't remember if I posted it here already but we just watched *Super Size Me, *can't believe it took us this long to see it.  I'm shocked people still eat fast food after watching it.  Gross!

Today I watched *Satan's Little Helper*, a total low budget horror/comedy that gave me a giggle!


----------



## jabbur

I recently went to the theater to see Sweeney Todd.  It was a very well made film. A bit over done on the bloody side but it went with the story so I couldn't say it was really gratuitous gore.  The music was good but have heard better singers sing those tunes.  I FINALLY got all the way through Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy.  It's my son's favorite but I always fell asleep when he played the DVD.  It was on Sci-Fi channel and with the commercials to break it up I stayed awake and got through it.  It was interesting to watch.


----------



## Barbara L

jabbur said:


> I FINALLY got all the way through Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy. It's my son's favorite but I always fell asleep when he played the DVD.


LOL  My mom always did that when I tried showing her The Princess Bride!  Fifteen minutes into it she was always asleep!

Barbara


----------



## phinz

jabbur said:


> The music was good but have heard better singers sing those tunes.


 
The boy's voice is amazing though. I think he stole the show when it came to vocals.


----------



## Barbara L

I finally just got to see Bridge to Terabithia.  It couldn't show the depth of their friendship as much as the book did, but I thought they did an excellent job.  I cried just about as much as I did when I read it!  

Barbara


----------



## Bilby

Watched "While You Were Sleeping" again.  And I did!!!  Think I may have seen it a couple of times to often recently!! ;-)


----------



## DramaQueen

*I just watched "Namesake" from Netflix. Excellent movie. Slow at the start but stay with it. Worth the time.  Now I'm sorry I didn't read the book.*


----------



## Barbara L

Bilby said:


> Watched "While You Were Sleeping" again. And I did!!! Think I may have seen it a couple of times to often recently!! ;-)


That is one of my all-time favorite movies!

Barbara


----------



## SizzlininIN

DH brought home "Heartbreak Kid" last Saturday. It was a cute and funny. Ben Stiller was in it.


----------



## pacanis

I pretty much enjoy any movie Sandra Bullock is in


----------



## carolelaine

I just watched Stardust and to my suprise I thought it was really good in a fairy tale way.


----------



## Barbara L

pacanis said:


> I pretty much enjoy any movie Sandra Bullock is in


I do too!  Possibly for different reasons, but I just love her!  She's cute as can be, and she has a great voice quality, but the thing I really like about her is that she is always believable.

Barbara


----------



## corazon

I watched Paris Je T'aime last night. 5 minute love stories done by 20 different directors. I like the story with Natalie Portman the best. Some of the stories were a little wierd though.


----------



## GotGarlic

Bilby said:


> Ferris Bueller's Day Off... Anyone?  Anyone??



DH is *constantly* quoting from that movie!!  It is a good one, but geeze, to remember entire speeches after 20 years? I do love the parade scene, though


----------



## GotGarlic

We saw *National Treasure - Book of Secrets* over the holiday break. Pretty unbelievable in some parts, but if you can suspend disbelief, it was entertaining.


----------



## Barbara L

GotGarlic said:


> DH is *constantly* quoting from that movie!!  It is a good one, but geeze, to remember entire speeches after 20 years? I do love the parade scene, though


You're not alone!  I get to listen to reenactments of Forrest Gump all the time from James!

Barbara


----------



## redkitty

*Spirited Away*, which we own and have seen dozens of time but it's such a wonderful movie.


----------



## jeninga75

Just got back from Cloverfield.  I haven't experienced a movie that intense in a very long time.


----------



## pacanis

jeninga75 said:


> Just got back from Cloverfield. I haven't experienced a movie that intense in a very long time.


 
I just read about that movie yesterday or the day before.  I can't wait til it hits Netflix.  Sounds really good and unique.


----------



## jeninga75

pacanis said:


> I just read about that movie yesterday or the day before. I can't wait til it hits Netflix. Sounds really good and unique.


 
You know, I was just going to wait for it to come out on Netflix too, but my friend talked me into seeing it. In all honestly, I don't think it will be the same on a TV. There were a couple parts that you just had to see on the big screen. My friend was laughing at me when one part made me say "holy s***!" outloud. I screamed at another lol. I never jump or say anything like that during movies. I'm usually making fun of him for jumping at the littlest things.

Maybe wait until it gets do a "dollar" movie theatre if you have one in your area if you don't want to pay full price. Matinee here is 7$. Our cheap theatre is 3$. I remember when a "dollar" movie theatre was actually 1$ lol.


----------



## pacanis

I'm a hermit.  I'll get it on Netflix   Heck, I couldn't even drag myself into the grocery store today and now I've got four hamburger patties thawed and no bread or rolls  Nor enough lettuce to make tacos 
Maybe I'll have my new widescreen TV by then anyway


----------



## jeninga75

pacanis said:


> I'm a hermit. I'll get it on Netflix  Heck, I couldn't even drag myself into the grocery store today and now I've got four hamburger patties thawed and no bread or rolls  Nor enough lettuce to make tacos
> Maybe I'll have my new widescreen TV by then anyway


 
Lol! I'm usually a hermit too, but my friend has just started the process of a divorce so I like to get him out every now and then.

Ok, sorry to stray from the subject... about to watch The Last King of Scotland.


----------



## Toots

We watched "Talk to Me" with Don Cheatle last night and tonight we are watching "Away from Her"  
we had plans to go out to the movies tonight but it is too cold, a dvd by the fire sounded much better.


----------



## pacanis

jeninga75 said:


> .... but my friend has just started the process of a divorce so I like to get him out every now and then......


 
hmmm  
Usually the first process of a divorce is going to a movie with someone of the opposite sex  
 Just joking. I haven't decided which movie I'm going to watch tonight yet..... but I did decide on Shepherd's Pie  I've got everything for that!


----------



## jeninga75

pacanis said:


> hmmm
> Usually the first process of a divorce is going to a movie with someone of the opposite sex
> Just joking. I haven't decided which movie I'm going to watch tonight yet..... but I did decide on Shepherd's Pie  I've got everything for that!


 
Hehe!  Actually he's my best friend, and I came before the wife 

Mmmm, was talking to someone about Shepherd's Pie the other day at work, she never heard of it!


----------



## pacanis

I probably don't make the _real_ version, since I use RR's 30 min meal recipe, but I like it.
It'll go good with a movie, I just wish I had Toots' fireplace tonight.


----------



## redkitty

Just watched *Jerry Maguire*, it's been a while since I saw it last.  I love Cameron Crowe movies.


----------



## Barbara L

I just watched “Déjà Vu.”  It was pretty good.  James watched about 30 minutes of it with his eyes open and the rest with his eyes closed.    I usually end up seeing a lot of movies twice because he sleeps through them the first time!

Barbara


----------



## texasgirl

Dh is watching Smoking Aces.I can't even watch it. STUPID!! Barbara, I love that movie too. Did not expect the ending at all!! DH hated it. If he can't sanely figure out what happened, he hates it. He didn't like any of the Matrix either. LOL


----------



## jeninga75

Is Smoking Aces bad?  That's actually at the top of my Netflix list.


----------



## sattie

*Ugh....*

  Wild Hogs....


----------



## sattie

jeninga75 said:


> Is Smoking Aces bad? That's actually at the top of my Netflix list.


 
I think some folks will find it entertaining... but it was a bit drawn out for my taste... it gets slow and you start to lose interest.


----------



## Barbara L

sattie said:


> Wild Hogs....


I loved Wild Hogs!

Barbara


----------



## sattie

I was trying to cook at the same time, so it did not get my full attention.  There were some funny parts, but it seemed kinda corny to me.  Sorry Barbara!!!

I watched another movie... Know Who Your Saints Are... or something close to that, it was pretty decent.


----------



## Barbara L

LOL  Yes, it was corny!  I love a good corny movie now and then.  

Barbara


----------



## Fisher's Mom

I watched Reign Over Me - loved it! I was bawling and crying on and off through the movie but it was great. Don Cheadle is awesome and Adam Sandler is great!


----------



## SueBear

I was just watching Troy with Brad Pitt and now watching the Death Wish movies with Charles Bronson


----------



## Maverick2272

The Simpsons Movie
Can I please please please please please have that time back???


----------



## redkitty

Fisher's Mom said:


> I watched Reign Over Me - loved it! I was bawling and crying on and off through the movie but it was great. Don Cheadle is awesome and Adam Sandler is great!



I've been wanting to see that!

I'm half way through *Transformers.*


----------



## love2"Q"

watched Transformers with my son and a friend he had
over last night ... i love that movie ..
but i am a nerd ..


----------



## texasgirl

jeninga75 said:


> Is Smoking Aces bad? That's actually at the top of my Netflix list.


 
It will depend on your taste in movies. That is only my opinion. I lost interest in the first 10 minutes. It's kinda in the same run as Sin City or something Quentin Tarantino does. I hate that man and haven't liked any of the movies that he did, except From dusk til dawn.


----------



## pacanis

texasgirl said:


> _It will depend on your taste in movies_. That is only my opinion. I lost interest in the first 10 minutes. It's kinda in the same run as Sin City or something Quentin Tarantino does. I hate that man and haven't liked any of the movies that he did, except From dusk til dawn.


 
Boy aint that the truth. I love QT movies, but would have to put Dusk to Dawn at the bottom of the list 

Ya ever notice how much he focuses on feet? There's the Selma Hayek (sp?) scene in DtD..... the conversation on foot massages in Pulp Fiction..... all the Kill Bill movies the camera is on Uma Thurman's feet more than her face..... oh, and the dance scene in PF....
Maybe it's just me, but I think he has a foot fetish


----------



## redkitty

love2"Q" said:


> watched Transformers with my son and a friend he had
> over last night ... i love that movie ..
> but i am a nerd ..



Just finished it, thought it was great!!!


----------



## James_T

I watched 'The Postman' staring Kevin Costner this afternoon. I stumbled across it on Sky Movies - I sat through all 3 hours(bar 10 mins) and enjoyed it. From what I remember it didn't have a very good reception when it came out, it's not a classic, but I stuck through until the duration which must say something positive in it's favour considering it's length.


----------



## BreezyCooking

We have Turner Classic Movies on our Direct TV, plus besides that collect classic movie DVD's & probably have well onto 2,000 by now, so who knows what the last one we watched at home was.  I guess at home it would be "A Face In The Crowd" with Andy Griffith, Patricia Neal, & Walter Mattheau that TCM showed earlier today.

But as far as going out to the movies, the last one we saw was "Sweeney Todd" with Johnny Depp, & it was fabulous.


----------



## phinz

Just got home from There Will Be Blood.


----------



## Dina

Just saw Cloverfield.  A total disasterous movie!  The filming was horrible; the camera kept shaking all over the place; nothing good about it.


----------



## pacanis

James_T said:


> I watched 'The Postman' staring Kevin Costner this afternoon. I stumbled across it on Sky Movies - I sat through all 3 hours(bar 10 mins) and enjoyed it. From what I remember it didn't have a very good reception when it came out, it's not a classic, but I stuck through until the duration which must say something positive in it's favour considering it's length.


 
Yeah, The Postman, Waterworld...... high budeget/low profit, but if you like Kevin Costner they're worth watching.  I liked them.


----------



## pacanis

Dina said:


> Just saw Cloverfield. A total disasterous movie! The filming was horrible; the camera kept shaking all over the place; nothing good about it.


 
Isn't the camera "supposed" to be shaking all over the place? I thought I read it was filmed along the same lines as Blair Witch Project  I could be wrong....


----------



## redkitty

Cloverfield pulled in 41 million this weekend!!!!


----------



## BreezyCooking

Cloverfield got terrible reviews around here.  Just a low-base semi-horror flick.  But then I'm more into the classics myself.  Most of the new stuff is just gore/trash.  I'll wait till it's on DirectTV.  Have no desire to spend $20 on something I can see virtually for free.


----------



## DramaQueen

*Some friends and I went to see "Bucket List" yesterday.  We're all still laughing.  Great pairing of Morgan Freeman and Jack Nicholson.    Don't miss this one.*


----------



## Katie H

Spent my afternoon finishing up menus for March, so put in a VCR tape of _Driving Miss Daisy_.  What a great film even after so many years!  Cast and story  couldn't have been better.


----------



## texasgirl

Katie E said:


> Spent my afternoon finishing up menus for March, so put in a VCR tape of _Driving Miss Daisy_. What a great film even after so many years! Cast and story couldn't have been better.


 
I watch that everytime I see it on tv!! I love that movie. It will never get old.


----------



## Katie H

texasgirl said:


> I watch that every time I see it on tv!! I love that movie. It will never get old.



Amen!!!!  Should be a classic.


----------



## caleb3000

He Was a Quiet Man

It's a movie about a cubicle worker who is going crazy. If you work in an office then you will really like this movie.


----------



## phinz

We went and saw U2 3D last night on one of our IMAX screens. If you like U2, or even have a mild appreciation for what they do, go see it. If you're a fan, see it multiple times. I'll be going back soon.


----------



## LeeAnn

I went to see Waterhorse with my daughter's 5th grade class on a field trip.  It was good.  There were a few parts that had me working hard to choke back the tears, my daughter said she was doing the same thing.  One of the boys in her class ended up crying though, sweet kid.    I recommend it for anyone, good movie.


----------



## expatgirl

I love "Driving Miss Daisy".  Another film that I just saw recently was "The Tudors". Wonderfully acted and done if you're into historical films which I am.  Had it downloaded on a newly purchased itunes--itouch pod--OMG and was so  amazed to see the movie on it---you have to check this out...it does everything...


----------



## phinz

Watching Goonies at this very moment...


----------



## corazon

ah, the goonies. What a great movie. 
I watched Knocked Up last night.


----------



## Barbara L

We watched "The Buddy Holly Story."  It has always been one of my favorite movies.  I was surprised when James said he had never seen it before.  Gary Busey was perfect for the part.  In most movies you always know that he is Gary Busey (if that makes sense to you--I mean that he has a very distinctive look and voice), but in this movie he _*is*_ Buddy Holly.

Barbara


----------



## redkitty

phinz said:


> Watching Goonies at this very moment...



Classic favorite 80's movie!  Who can forget the Truffle Shuffle!!!!
YouTube - The Goonies Truffle Shuffle by Chunk UNMODIFIED!


----------



## LeeAnn

I watched Reality Bites this morning, early, I had never seen it before.  Actually there are SO many movies I'm way behind on.  Oh to someday be caught up of sorts.  I liked this movie, it might not have struck me as deeply if I had seen it when I was younger.


----------



## sattie

Sherrybaby... odd little number.

The Hitcher (Updated version) .... it was ok.  I think the original was better.


----------



## Toots

We saw No Country for Old Men at the matinee today. WOW - it was much more of a suspensful thriller thanI thought it would be.  It was excellent, I recommend it, especially if you like any of the Cohen brothers other great movies (reminded me a little of Blood Simple).


----------



## redkitty

Toots said:


> We saw No Country for Old Men at the matinee today. WOW - it was much more of a suspensful thriller thanI thought it would be.  It was excellent, I recommend it, especially if you like any of the Cohen brothers other great movies (reminded me a little of Blood Simple).



We LOVED it too!  Excellent movie, the Coen brothers are geniuses!!!  Fargo, The Big Lebowski, O Brother Where Art Thou, Hudsucker Proxy....all excellent movies!

Glad you liked it!


----------



## sattie

Ok, watched a few more last night.. seems all the premium channels had some potentially decent premiers...

The Descent - Not near as good as the reviews I read.  The only time I was surprised or scared was towards the end when a big truck drives by.  And I was sooooo excited about seeing this movie!!!

The Lookout - This movie was pretty good and Joseph Gordon-Levitt was pretty good in this, however I found it a bit predictable.


----------



## Barbara L

"The Russell Girl."  This was a Hallmark Hall of Fame movie.  I didn't know until it was over that it was based on a real story.  

If you did not get a chance to see this, you should (IMHO) buy it and a box of tissue and see it as soon as possible.  It will be available at Hallmark Gold Crown stores February 1st.  

Semi-interesting side-note: Amber Tamblyn was the lead actor in it.  Her dad, Russ Tamblyn, is actually the cousin of a cousin of mine.  I haven't seen my cousin since I was 7 years old (she was already an adult by then), and I don't think they had anything to do with each other anyway.  

Barbara


----------



## radhuni

A hindi movie 'Om Shanti Om' of Shah Ruk Khan.


----------



## lyndalou

We saw Atonement. Don't miss it .


----------



## DrThunder88

I saw _Cloverfield_ on the 18th (nerd status: CONFIRMED).  Don't eat before you see it.  Motion sickness-prone individuals beware!

I like monster rampage movies, so I had high hopes going into the film, but it was not a monster movie in the traditional sense.  It's part of a alternate reality game thinly veiled as a feature film.  Those who will get the most out of it will be those who are already initiated into the game.  Those playing along thinking the game was just pre-release hype will walk away with only one solid answer: the movie contains more clues than conclusions.

That said, it is still a weak movie.  Heck, it's still a weak monster movie.  It's not as bad as, say, the American _Godzilla_, but I'm a DVD collector and I'd have a really hard time dishing out more than $7 for _Cloverfield_ when it's released.  Some people I've spoken to have proclaimed the greatness of the handicam-POV as "realistic" and "intense."  Probably true but this kind of intensity mostly comes from disorientation rather than great cinematography, and that brand of realism just doesn't belong in a situation where there's a gigantic monster destroying Manhattan!  There are also those who will point out that the movie is a human story set against the backdrop of a monster rampage, but that story is really pretty lame and certainly beneath the guy who brought us "Lost."


----------



## James_T

I watched Sideways on DVD last night. I really enjoyed it and thought it was an excellent story, a little sad, depening on how you interpret the ending it could be a happy or sad conclusion. I would definatly recommend it.

Amazon.com: Sideways (Widescreen Edition): Movies & TV: Paul Giamatti,Thomas Haden Church,Virginia Madsen,Sandra Oh,Marylouise Burke,Jessica Hecht,Missy Doty,M.C. Gainey,Alysia Reiner,Shake Tukhmanyan,Shaun Duke,Robert Covarrubias,Patrick Gallagher,S


----------



## expatgirl

Katie E said:


> Spent my afternoon finishing up menus for March, so put in a VCR tape of _Driving Miss Daisy_.  What a great film even after so many years!  Cast and story  couldn't have been better.



I just rewatched Driving Miss Daisy, too, and it's a film that I never tire of seeing---as been  already said such a great cast---anyone ever see Jessica Tandy's old movies??  She was gorgeous in the 30's and 40's!


----------



## Toots

We saw Atonement today on the matinee.  This was OK, didn't really meet my expectations (I came loaded with Kleenex and didn't use any).  Our plan is to see every movie nominated for the Oscar for best picture before the awards show.  

Last night we watched Eastern Promises and I thought it was very well done.


----------



## corazon

We watched Eastern Promises pretty recently.  Viggo did an incredible job, I thought.  I think he's a good actor.

I watched Madame Hotchkiss' school of ballroom dance and charm (I think that's what it's called.  Such a long title).  It was a sweet movie.  Liked the actor in it.


----------



## Barbara L

I am showing James "The Russell Girl."  Sheesh, I was already crying before it was 5 minutes into the movie (just remembering what was going to happen).  I fully expect James will be crying by at least the last half hour.  Shhhhh!  Don't tell him I said that!  LOL

Barbara


----------



## texasgirl

We watched Epic movie last night.... it was Epic alright... an epic loser.


----------



## texasgirl

Barbara L said:


> I am showing James "The Russell Girl." Sheesh, I was already crying before it was 5 minutes into the movie (just remembering what was going to happen). I fully expect James will be crying by at least the last half hour. Shhhhh! Don't tell him I said that! LOL
> 
> Barbara


 
I wanted to watch that, dh won't. Not his kind of thing


----------



## Barbara L

texasgirl said:


> I wanted to watch that, dh won't. Not his kind of thing


You should still see it!  I recorded it, but it is now available at Hallmark stores if you weren't able to record it.  If you see it, let me know how you liked it.

Barbara


----------



## texasgirl

Cool, I will!!


----------



## DramaQueen

James_T said:


> I watched Sideways on DVD last night. I really enjoyed it and thought it was an excellent story, a little sad, depening on how you interpret the ending it could be a happy or sad conclusion. I would definatly recommend it.
> 
> Amazon.com: Sideways (Widescreen Edition): Movies & TV: Paul Giamatti,Thomas Haden Church,Virginia Madsen,Sandra Oh,Marylouise Burke,Jessica Hecht,Missy Doty,M.C. Gainey,Alysia Reiner,Shake Tukhmanyan,Shaun Duke,Robert Covarrubias,Patrick Gallagher,S


 
*Sideways has been one of my favorite movies for a long time.  I love the acting, the story and the ending.  I don't think I can ever look at a bottle of Merlot wine the same way again.  LOL*


----------



## James_T

DramaQueen said:


> *Sideways has been one of my favorite movies for a long time.  I love the acting, the story and the ending.  I don't think I can ever look at a bottle of Merlot wine the same way again.  LOL*




Yeah it's all about Pinot isn't it!!!


----------



## James_T

I had a free afternoon today so I went for a double showing at the Movies. I saw Cloverfield followed by No Country For Old Men. Enjoyed both, the later the most, the character Anton Chigurh is brilliant. I actually found Cloverfield to be quite funny. The dialog from the character that does nearly all the filming really made me laugh.


----------



## sattie

Employee of the Month.... not that bad.


----------



## LadyCook61

Gettysburg on dvd the one with Jeff Daniels , Martin Sheen in it


----------



## sattie

I watched three movies.. two new, and the other I have seen several times.  They all touch my heart in one form or another.

The Green Mile... I love this movie!!!  But it makes my heart hurt!

Bridge to Terrabithia... this was another good movie I enjoyed watching.  

Fast Food Nation... ok, this was not what I was expecting and the ending is quite an eye opener.  So much so that I am seriously considering vegitarianisim.  UGH... the things that we choose not to see or don't even want to know about!


----------



## wysiwyg

I am going to see "In Brugge" with Colin Ferrel.  Not that I like the fella, but I was told the movie is very similar to "Snatch", Layer Cake" and "Lock, stock and 2 Smoking barrels": and obscure and funny piece about the underground.


----------



## redkitty

Oh Sattie, I just love The Green Mile!  It makes me cry every time...

I haven't seen Fast Food Nation but recently watched Super Size Me.  It is sometimes hard work, but I'm a happy vegetarian!


----------



## texasgirl

sattie said:


> I watched three movies.. two new, and the other I have seen several times. They all touch my heart in one form or another.
> 
> The Green Mile... I love this movie!!! But it makes my heart hurt!
> 
> Bridge to Terrabithia... this was another good movie I enjoyed watching.
> 
> Fast Food Nation... ok, this was not what I was expecting and the ending is quite an eye opener. So much so that I am seriously considering vegitarianisim. UGH... the things that we choose not to see or don't even want to know about!


 

I love The Green Mile, Coffey, like the drink, only not spelled the same.
That is a gut wrenching movie!!

I didn't care for the Bridge to Terrabithia, I just don't do well with virtual or make believe. I like things like Jumanji and I think I will like The Spiderwick Chronicles.


----------



## James_T

No Country For Old Men, which I thought was ace! Javier Bardem's character is just brilliant! He's like a human terminator!


----------



## redkitty

We Loved No Country For Old Men!!!  James, did you notice there was hardly any music in the entire film?  Excellent flick by the Coen Brothers!


----------



## James_T

redkitty said:


> We Loved No Country For Old Men!!!  James, did you notice there was hardly any music in the entire film?  Excellent flick by the Coen Brothers!



I didn't notice, but now you mention it, I think your right! I loved The Big Lebowski and Fargo also by the Coen's.


----------



## redkitty

O Brother Where Art Thou is another excellent Coen Brothers flick.  We own them all!  Can't wait for No Country to come out on DVD so I can buy it!!!


----------



## *amy*

*Pretty Woman*

As many times as I've seen Pretty Woman, it always makes me smile. Can't help but love Roy Orbison 

Oh, Pretty Woman - Vivian Dressing Up


----------



## Maverick2272

Amazing Grace, wifes choice from Netflix. Then the kids watched Ratatouille.


----------



## sattie

redkitty said:


> Oh Sattie, I just love The Green Mile! It makes me cry every time...
> 
> I haven't seen Fast Food Nation but recently watched Super Size Me. It is sometimes hard work, but I'm a happy vegetarian!


 
Yea, the Green Mile gets me too.. I was just a blubbering mess!!!

Fast Food Nation is different than Supersize Me... at the end I think it gets more to the point of the mass production/reality of it all.  Kinda hard to take if you ask me.

Texasgirl... Green Mile is a keeper for sure, I watch it any opportunity that I get to.  I also have issues with the CGG... but in Bridge to Terrabithia, it did not seem to me it was over used as it is in some movies.  So I was able to enjoy it.



redkitty said:


> O Brother Where Art Thou is another excellent Coen Brothers flick.


 
I could not agree more, another favorite that I can watch over and over!!!  Dapper Dan!


----------



## Barbara L

sattie said:


> Yea, the Green Mile gets me too.. I was just a blubbering mess!!!...


Me too!  I love The Green Mile!

Barbara


----------



## redkitty

Last night I watched *A Good Year* with Russell Crowe, really liked it!


----------



## James_T

Last night I watched 'Leaving Las Vegas'. Boy was that a dark film. However it was very good, despite the depressing content. I took something from 2 people in horrible situations finding a degree of comfort and togetherness from each other despite their predicaments.


----------



## JohnL

We watched "I am Legend" over the weekend. I'm a sucker for sci-fi
(plus Will Smith is a really good actor).


----------



## plumies

_I am Legend_ is on my list!  Can't wait to see it.

Las night we watched _Elizabeth: The Golden Age_.


----------



## sattie

James_T said:


> Last night I watched 'Leaving Las Vegas'. Boy was that a dark film. However it was very good, despite the depressing content. I took something from 2 people in horrible situations finding a degree of comfort and togetherness from each other despite their predicaments.


 
Yea, it's a good one as well... definately does not leave you all warm and fuzzy at the end!

Barbara L... I don't think I have met a person yet that does not like the Green Mile.  Such an uplifting and heart breaking story all at the same time.


----------



## Barbara L

sattie said:


> ... I don't think I have met a person yet that does not like the Green Mile. Such an uplifting and heart breaking story all at the same time.


Definitely!  A lot of people are surprised to find out that The Green Mile (and Shawshank Redemption--another good prison movie) was from a book by Stephen King.  He is so known for horror stories.  But when you think about it, both those movies have their own kinds of horrors.  

Barbara


----------



## pacanis

Those two movies adapted _very well_ from his books, also.


----------



## Maverick2272

I am watching Resident Evil: Apocalypse tonight!


----------



## Maverick2272

plumies said:


> _I am Legend_ is on my list!  Can't wait to see it.
> 
> Las night we watched _Elizabeth: The Golden Age_.



I Am Legend was written by Richard Matheson in 1954 and is a good book. It was first put on film in 1964 as Last Man on Earth, and then remade in 1971 as The Omega Man.


----------



## pacanis

300
I couldn't decide if I was watching a movie or a cartoon. I typically love these kinds of movies, but Troy and Gladiator it ain't. It's just a bit over the top.... One viewing was enough for this movie.


----------



## Maverick2272

pacanis said:


> 300
> I couldn't decide if I was watching a movie or a cartoon. I typically love these kinds of movies, but Troy and Gladiator it ain't. It's just a bit over the top.... One viewing was enough for this movie.



I am with you, it could have been a spectacular movie. Hollywood needs to stop centering many of their movies around the special effects and go back to centering around the plot. I love special effects, but only when used to help tell the story, not take it over.


----------



## DramaQueen

Maverick2272 said:


> I am with you, it could have been a spectacular movie. Hollywood needs to stop centering many of their movies around the special effects and go back to centering around the plot. I love special effects, but only when used to help tell the story, not take it over.


 
*I wonder if you all don't realize that the actions in the film "300" actually happened. This is a true account of that battle, certainly not a cartoon.   Hollywood may have taken a couple of liberties to make the story more interesting, but it is right on target.  *


----------



## sattie

The Last Mimzy.... Cute little movie.


----------



## buckytom

i watched 'dune" again the other night.

i forgot how artsy certain parts were. good movie, though.


----------



## pacanis

Maverick2272 said:


> ..... I love special effects, but only when used to help tell the story, not take it over.


 
Exactly my point.


----------



## suziquzie

Watched "Pearl Harbor" this morning. Every now and again I fill up the DVD player and let 'er rip..... with MY movies not the kids! 
I love that one.... my 8 year old has gotten into it too, loves WW2 stuff.


----------



## Barbara L

suziquzie said:


> Watched "Pearl Harbor" this morning. Every now and again I fill up the DVD player and let 'er rip..... with MY movies not the kids!
> I love that one.... my 8 year old has gotten into it too, loves WW2 stuff.


I have seen "Pearl Harbor" a couple times, but James has probably seen it 7 or 8 times.  That is one of three movies (the others are "Armageddon" and "Titanic") that we watch, hoping for a different ending each time!  

Barbara


----------



## James_T

buckytom said:


> i watched 'dune" again the other night.
> 
> i forgot how artsy certain parts were. good movie, though.



Dune is a very interesting film, very dark, I think it's probably better received now than it was originally.


----------



## redkitty

Just watched *Disturbia*, not an Academy award winner but I enjoyed it!  I really like Shia LaBeouf...he is such a cutie!


----------



## LadyCook61

Time Changer on dvd .


----------



## SixSix210

Reign Over Me.  Odd little movie with Don Cheadale and Adam Sandler...


----------



## purringkitty

Atonement was very good, as was the kingdom


----------



## redkitty

I've got Atonement to watch tonight.  

I just got done watching *Invasion of the Body Snatchers*, I remember seeing it with my Dad, almost 30 years ago!  I forgot it was filmed in SF, love seeing the city back in the 70's.


----------



## sattie

Almost Famous - Favorite of mine!


----------



## LadyCook61

The Shadowlands on dvd.


----------



## Barbara L

LadyCook61 said:


> Time Changer on dvd .


I love Time Changer!  I'm going to have to watch that again soon.

Barbara


----------



## LadyCook61

Barbara L said:


> I love Time Changer! I'm going to have to watch that again soon.
> 
> Barbara


 
I watch it all the time, I bought the dvd.


----------



## GB

We just got back from Jumper. There was zero plot or character development. It was just one big chase scene.


----------



## Barbara L

GB said:


> We just got back from Jumper. There was zero plot or character development. It was just one big chase scene.


Really?  Rats!  I wanted to see that one.  Good to know though, since we can't afford to go to many movies.  I have some movie tickets right now and want to make sure we don't waste them.  If Jumper comes on Starz later, I will watch it then.  That way, I can just change the channel if I don't like it.

Barbara


----------



## GB

It is entertaining enough for watching it on Starz.


----------



## Barbara L

GB said:


> It is entertaining enough for watching it on Starz.


LOL  Yeah, that is one of the categories I have for movies.  There are the ones that are good to see in the theater (and often also to buy the DVD and watch again), the ones that you don't want to spend money on but are good to see once on TV, and the ones that should have never been made in the first place!

Barbara


----------



## redkitty

We watched *Breach* last night and thought it was great.  Pretty unbelievable what that guy got away with.  I thought Chris Cooper played his character really well.


----------



## GB

We watched Juno last night. Neither of us thought it lived up to all the hype, but we did both enjoy it. Ellen Page was excellent.


----------



## redkitty

*Juno* is one of our favorite movies!  Well written script and we also just adore Ellen Page and her parents were great!

Late last night I watched the craziest Japanese film *Battle Royale.  *Not a good film to watch right before bed!!


----------



## GB

Yeah her parents were excellent. Much different than I expected them to be when we first met them.


----------



## Maverick2272

We watched Being There with Peter Sellers. Excellent dark satire.


----------



## Katie H

Buck and I watched _Snow  Buddies_ last night.  What a cute movie!!Sweet story and the puppies are adorable.  Believe it or not, we both ended up doing a little tearing up while we watched.  Can't wait to watch it again!


----------



## Barbara L

I haven't seen "Snow Buddies" yet, but I want to.  I watched the Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show the other day, and the St. Bernard that won its division was (according to them) in that movie.  

My last movie was "The Illusionist."  I really enjoyed it.

Barbara


----------



## DrThunder88

Maverick2272 said:


> We watched Being There with Peter Sellers. Excellent dark satire.



Peter Sellers was amazing.  I re-watched _Dr. Strangelove_ recently.  I had totally forgotten he also played the President in that movie!


----------



## Bilby

Saw Pride and Prejudice on Friday.  Very disappointed.


----------



## Chef Jolly

Dinner Rush...  Good ganster and Kitchen movie... Loved it, and Ratatouille


----------



## redkitty

Last night I watched *3:10 to Yuma*, what a great movie.  Russell Crowe and Christian Bale were excellent.


----------



## Maverick2272

DrThunder88 said:


> Peter Sellers was amazing.  I re-watched _Dr. Strangelove_ recently.  I had totally forgotten he also played the President in that movie!



Now you have me in the mood to watch Dr. Strangelove again, LOL.


----------



## Chopstix

Bilby said:


> Saw Pride and Prejudice on Friday.  Very disappointed.



Is that the Keira Knightly one? If so yes, that's pretty bad.  I think the producers and director were crazy to think they could do justice to PnP in 2 hours.

I highly recommend BBC's version of PnP.  It runs for at least 4 hours and I think it's what launched Collin Firth's career.


----------



## purringkitty

has anyone seen spiderwick chronicles? it looks fantastic and thats next on my list


----------



## Bilby

Chopstix said:


> Is that the Keira Knightly one? If so yes, that's pretty bad. I think the producers and director were crazy to think they could do justice to PnP in 2 hours.
> 
> I highly recommend BBC's version of PnP. It runs for at least 4 hours and I think it's what launched Collin Firth's career.


Agreed with everything you say although I think the Timothy Dalton version as Darcy was even better than Colin Firth's!!  Think Darcy turned both Timothy Dalton and Colin Firth into sex symbols!! Now if Colin Firth ever becomes Bond, his career will probably plummet too!!


----------



## Loprraine

We watched Eight Below on the weekend.  What a great movie.  Watching those dogs was incredible.


----------



## LadyCook61

Touch of Mink- Doris Day and Cary Grant on dvd. I like old movies.


----------



## Barbara L

I loved "Eight Below" and "Touch of Mink!"

BTW, has anyone seen "The Holiday," with Cameron Diaz, Kate Winslet, and Jude Law?  I recorded it, and I have started it twice and turned it off after a few minutes.  I was a little busy, and this looks like one I will have to sit and really give my attention to.  Also, it starts off pretty dry and boring.  Is it going to be worth my time to watch?  Does it get better?

Barbara


----------



## CanadianMeg

Barbara, I really liked _The Holiday_ and so did my husband. Jude Law and Cameron Diaz have really good chemistry on screen. 

Last night I rented _Because I Said So_ (Diane Keaton, Mandy Moore) and _Ratatouille_ (Disney Pixar animation movie). Both were good. Our son loved_ Ratatouille_ so I'm sure that will be a birthday gift for him in April; it appeals to my cooking-loving side too.


----------



## effektz

Pulp Fiction :P I hadn't seen it in a couple years and I'm finally moved into my new place so I sat down last night and threw that in. Brilliant.


----------



## GB

effektz, Pulp Fiction is a movie I could watch over and over and never get tired of it.


----------



## Barbara L

CanadianMeg said:


> Barbara, I really liked _The Holiday_ and so did my husband. Jude Law and Cameron Diaz have really good chemistry on screen. ...


Thanks!  I think I was just too busy to give it much attention.  Now that I am done with the taxes and the mid-month bills, I will try it again.

Barbara


----------



## redkitty

GB said:


> effektz, Pulp Fiction is a movie I could watch over and over and never get tired of it.



+1!  We own it, it's a must have for any DVD collector!!

I watched two great flicks today, *Pretty in Pink* and *Beetlejuice*!!!


----------



## ~emz~

Barbara L said:


> BTW, has anyone seen "The Holiday," with Cameron Diaz, Kate Winslet, and Jude Law? I recorded it, and I have started it twice and turned it off after a few minutes. I was a little busy, and this looks like one I will have to sit and really give my attention to. Also, it starts off pretty dry and boring. Is it going to be worth my time to watch? Does it get better?
> 
> Barbara


 
I loved "The Holiday"! It was so cute, I watched it twice in the few days we had it rented for. The last movie I've seen I think was "Juno".


----------



## effektz

@GB, same here. I love almost everything Tarantino but Pulp Fiction and Reservoir Dogs top my favs


----------



## Chopstix

Just saw Charlie Wilson's War, Atonement, and No Country for Old Men, in preparation for the Oscar awards show.  I saw Michael Clayton a while back. I think Michael Clayton is the best among these.

But the one I can't wait to watch is the new Indiana Jones movie!!! Saw the trailer already, and the all-too-familiar rousing music made me smile.


----------



## purringkitty

oooooooooooo!!! id love a new indiana jones movie! when does that come out??
and i saw all of the above except michael clayton so ill have to give that one a shot... i really loved atonement and no country was riviting  until the end where i felt it sort of dropped me and just left me there. but a good movie all in all with amazing characters.


----------



## Toots

We watched Michael Clayton yesterday.  we've seen all of the movies nominated for best picture with the exception of "There Will Be Blood" which we are going to catch on a matinee later today.


----------



## sattie

Vacancy.... that was a pretty good movie!


----------



## SizzlininIN

We watched "No Reservations" last night. Cute movie.


----------



## James_T

Yes to Indy! I got goose bumps watching the trailer when the music started as he picked up his hat!


----------



## buckytom

"night at the museum".  i loved this movie. the next time i go to the museum of natural history i'll probably see things moving out of the corner of my eye.


----------



## redkitty

buckytom said:


> "night at the museum".  i loved this movie. the next time i go to the museum of natural history i'll probably see things moving out of the corner of my eye.



We loved it so much we bought it!  It's great fun, love that monkey!


----------



## Chopstix

purringkitty said:


> oooooooooooo!!! id love a new indiana jones movie! when does that come out??



May 22 if I'm not mistaken...


----------



## CanadianMeg

purringkitty said:


> oooooooooooo!!! id love a new indiana jones movie! when does that come out??


 
_Indiana Jones & The Crystal Skull_ comes out in May. Long weekend, I think.


----------



## GB

We watched I Am Legend. I thought it was OK, but just OK. I found it pretty stupid that the infected people seemed to have super human strength.


----------



## corazon

We watched War with Jason Statham and Jet Li.  Nice twist at the end but Jet Li didn't fight as much as I like to watch him.


----------



## jabbur

We watched Neil Simon's "Murder by Death".  It's a great little movie spoofing all those classic detectives (Sam Spade, Nick and Nora Charles, Miss Marples, Charlie Chan, and Dr. Poirot).  Loved it!


----------



## purringkitty

i watched Mr Brooks last night. That was a good one. 

and thanks for the info on the new indiana jones


----------



## Toots

Yesterday we saw There Will Be Blood on the matinee (Daniel Day Lewis is amazing)
and then last night we watched 2 Days in Paris on dvd (pretty funny)


----------



## redkitty

corazon said:


> We watched War with Jason Statham and Jet Li.  Nice twist at the end but Jet Li didn't fight as much as I like to watch him.



We love Jet Li, but this movie was so awful we shut it off half way through!

Tonight is *Thank You For Smoking*, seen it several times, such a great movie.


----------



## pacanis

Just watched March of the Penguins this afternoon, in hi-def 
Very pretty movie, but while the movie was short, I've only made it through the first special feature so far...... the first one was like watching the movie all over


----------



## Maverick2272

redkitty said:


> We love Jet Li, but this movie was so awful we shut it off half way through!
> 
> Tonight is *Thank You For Smoking*, seen it several times, such a great movie.



That movie is hilarious! We kept watching it over and over again.


----------



## Bean208

The latest favorite in our house is Ratatouille!


----------



## Anau

GB said:


> We watched I Am Legend. I thought it was OK, but just OK. I found it pretty stupid that the infected people seemed to have super human strength.


 
I know, and how many movies have to be made around that same premise?


The last movie I watched was Lonesome Dove.  I love westerns and I love Robert Duvall in it.


----------



## meshoo96

We watched Snow Buddies with our son tonight. It was cute. Even dh (as much as he cringed that we were watching yet another Disney movie) laughed and said it was cute.


----------



## Katie H

I watched _Snow Buddies_ again this afternoon.  I was a big bunch of sappy mush.  I loved it...again.  Buck and I loved watching it last week.  What a treat!


----------



## corazon

We watched Hunting Party a couple nights ago. Good movie and true story. I recommend it. At the begining of the movie it says "only the most ridiculous parts of this story are true"

Watched Derailed last night. I like Clive Owen but don't always like the movies he's in. Not a great flick.


----------



## corazon

redkitty said:


> We love Jet Li, but this movie was so awful we shut it off half way through!
> 
> Tonight is *Thank You For Smoking*, seen it several times, such a great movie.



Jet Li is incredible! I love watching him. He's so graceful but this movie was too Hollywood. Didn't he retire from the fighting movies? Maybe I'm confusing him with someone else? (I can tell you what happened at the end if you're interested.)


----------



## DramaQueen

corazon said:


> We watched Hunting Party a couple nights ago. Good movie and true story. I recommend it. At the begining of the movie it says "only the most ridiculous parts of this story are true"
> 
> Watched Derailed last night. I like Clive Owen but don't always like the movies he's in. Not a great flick.


 
*I LOVED "Derailed." I love movies with a lot of twists and surprises and this one didn't disappoint. Since I now know what's coming, there is no point in seeing it agan however.*

*If you have the movie channels on your TV don't miss "Little Children" and "Fracture."  Good stuff.*


----------



## TanyaK

Juno - loved it !


----------



## wysiwyg

*"In Brugge" *I really like it, simple story, funny and very entertaining.


----------



## GotGarlic

Last Saturday, we saw "A Good Year," with Russell Crowe and Marion Cotillard. The next night, she won the Oscar for Best Actress  It was a cute movie.


----------



## foodstorm

"The Brave One." It was "eh."  Don't watch it if you have an aversion to violence and gore.


----------



## redkitty

Went to the theatre last night to see *There Will Be Blood.  *Wow.  He certainly deserved the Oscar he won.


----------



## sattie

Crank... that was a different kind of movie

But even more interesting was *Who Killed the Electric Car*????   All I can say is that I would buy one if given the chance!


----------



## CanadianMeg

Bean208 said:


> The latest favorite in our house is Ratatouille!


 
We've rented that twice in the last couple of weeks because my son loves it and it's only 99c to rent movies at the little store by our house. It's going to be a long wait until his birthday in April; I asked my SIL to get it for him when she wanted a few gift ideas. He even loves the "My friend the rat" in the additional features.


----------



## expatgirl

I really enjoyed watching Ratatouille with my five year old granddaughter over the Christmas holidays.  As for several posts back I think that Colin Firth's breakout film was Valmont which I never tire of watching.  It an early film with Annette Benning who is absolutely gorgeous and plays such an evil, spicy role.  He's a cad, too, though a sympathetic one.  You're rather sad at the ending.


----------



## Corey123

City Heat.

It's funny which Burt Reynolds making wise cracking lines and then he was tossed around by Tab Thacker who plays a bouncer.


----------



## LadyCook61

one of my dvds- Breakfast at Tiffanys with Audrey Hepburn.


----------



## sattie

The Grind House... but we got ripped off cuz Stars only showed the first movie, got to tune in next week and see Death Proof along with Planet Terror again.  Pretty decent flick tho.


----------



## TATTRAT

LadyCook61 said:


> my crusty bread that turns out perfect




never heard of that. Who is in it?


----------



## Loprraine

I watched "Down In The Delta", directed by Maya Angelou.  What a great movie!


----------



## jpmcgrew

Not a movie but John Leguizamo's "Freak"  on HBO he is a genius comic and incredibly talented.


----------



## redkitty

*Year Of The Dog* with Molly Shannon.  I was hoping for something sweeter and not so sad, but oh well!  Laura Dern was great, but I wouldn't want her as my mother thats for sure!

*Bug* with Ashley Judd.  Totally disturbing and stressful!  This was one movie I could have lived without seeing!


----------



## corazon

We watched the Billabong Odyessy last night. Good movie.


----------



## CharlieD

Do not tell anybody, but I watchet Borat the other day. Oh my gosh, it was terible, what a stupidity, ok I did laughed once, shh, don't tell anybody about that either. Good thing I did not have to pay for it.


----------



## Fisher's Mom

CharlieD said:


> Do not tell anybody, but I watchet Borat the other day. Oh my gosh, it was terible, what a stupidity, ok I did laughed once, shh, don't tell anybody about that either. Good thing I did not have to pay for it.


That is soooo funny, Charlie! I can picture you in a room with the door locked and the drapes closed watching Borat and trying not to laugh. I agree it was incredibly stupid and I'm sure I only laughed once, too.


----------



## buckytom

"we're back: a dinosaur's story".

john goodman, jay leno, walter cronkite, and julia child doing the voices in a children's animated movie?

certain people, like wally and julia, have such distinct voices that it's tough not to think of them when they're doing a voice over.


----------



## Maverick2272

We watched The Wind That Shakes the Barley.


----------



## sattie

Disturbia... not as bad as I anticipated it would be.  But it did have the all to common 'feel good' ending.


----------



## Barbara L

I finally got the chance to see "Commanche Moon," which I recorded in January.  I saw the first part last weekend and the last two parts late last night.  It was okay but did not hold my interest like the Lonesome Dove miniseries several years ago.

Barbara


----------



## AMSeccia

No Reservations (on DirecTv).  It was just sorta ho-hum.


----------



## redkitty

sattie said:


> Disturbia... not as bad as I anticipated it would be.  But it did have the all to common 'feel good' ending.


I liked it only because of Shia LaBeouf...I just adore him!

Yesterday was *Rendition* with Reese Witherspoon & Jake Gyllenhaal.  I thought it was pretty good, the character development was what kept me interested.

I also saw *Once*, which was such a great little Irish movie filmed in Dublin.  The songs were great and I enjoyed the story, including the non-hollywood ending.


----------



## smoke king

"Death Proof".............freakin' cool if you like that sort of thing!!

I hit my head *a lot* as a kid.....................................


----------



## CherryRed

buckytom said:


> "we're back: a dinosaur's story".
> 
> john goodman, jay leno, walter cronkite, and julia child doing the voices in a children's animated movie?
> 
> certain people, like wally and julia, have such distinct voices that it's tough not to think of them when they're doing a voice over.



Wow, flashback! I used to watch that all the time when I was about 5. Makes me want to see it again now that I know who all the voice actors were. Lol.


----------



## phinz

We saw Horton Hears A Who on Tuesday. It was OK. The animation was good, and it was kind of funny, but I won't own it on DVD anytime soon.


----------



## LPBeier

Unfortunately, the last movie I watched was The Assasination of Jesse James by the Coward Robert Ford.  The reason I say unfortunately, is because it is as long (2 hrs 40 min) and drawn out as it's name.  We kept saying "kill him already"!


----------



## Maverick2272

Family Guy: Blue Harvest


----------



## PastaKing

In a few seconds I'll be puttin on 30 Days Od night. My wife and I are waiting for our 4 year old to fall asleep. Then it's our time


----------



## redkitty

PastaKing said:


> In a few seconds I'll be puttin on 30 Days Od night. My wife and I are waiting for our 4 year old to fall asleep. Then it's our time



We loved 30 Days of Night!!!!!!


----------



## buckytom

Maverick2272 said:


> We watched The Wind That Shakes the Barley.


 
mav, i watched that last night. 

i'm still angry...

fit to be tied, as it were.


----------



## Toots

LPBeier said:


> Unfortunately, the last movie I watched was The Assasination of Jesse James by the Coward Robert Ford. The reason I say unfortunately, is because it is as long (2 hrs 40 min) and drawn out as it's name. We kept saying "kill him already"!


 
  I have no desire to see that movie.  Even the preview is boring!


----------



## redkitty

We just watched *In The Hands of Gods*, what a great movie.  I don't even like football but these boys were amazing.  We both really enjoyed it.


----------



## PastaKing

redkitty said:


> We loved 30 Days of Night!!!!!!


 
Well so did we now lol. I for one really liked how the head vampire always had this look on his face. That very cold look you know? As if he saw right through you. 

I like scary movies alot. What did you think of 28 weeks later? The next one is going to be in Paris so it seems. That is the scariest movie I have ever seen. Zombies freek me out. Really though, if you think about it, it could happen but not zombies. If AIDS becomes air born we are all screwed.


----------



## redkitty

I'm a scary movie junkie, I love them all!  Even the B movies that go straight to video!!  28 Weeks Later was just ok, imo.  I thought the first one, 28 Days Later was better.

I Am Legend was another recent movie with crazy zombies we watched.  I'm a huge George Romero fan, can't wait to see his new movie, Diary Of The Dead.


----------



## Fisher's Mom

redkitty said:


> I'm a scary movie junkie, I love them all!  Even the B movies that go straight to video!!  28 Weeks Later was just ok, imo.  I thought the first one, 28 Days Later was better.
> 
> I Am Legend was another recent movie with crazy zombies we watched.  I'm a huge George Romero fan, can't wait to see his new movie, Diary Of The Dead.


Oh man, my sons love George Romero, too. A couple of years ago, a quirky theater in Austin had an all night showing of all the "Dead" movies at an abandoned farm in the middle of nowhere. You had to bring your own camp chair/sleeping bag. The best part was that George Romero was there (for part of it) and answered questions, signed autographs and posed for pics. Those pics with George and very highly prized in my house!

(That same theater had a showing of The Goonies in a cave outside Austin with Corey Feldman in attendance. I went to that one!)


----------



## mudbug

It's gonna be "Michael Clayton" in a couple more hours.


----------



## redkitty

FishersMom, that is SO cool!  I would love to do something like that!  Talk about scary!!

Mudbug, we are watching the same movie tonight!  (I love George Clooney)


----------



## kimbaby

heartbreak kid and it was hilirious


----------



## Toots

I watched The Illusionist this afternoon and then we watched In the Shadow of the Moon, a documentary about the first landing on the moon.  We have Elizabeth:  The Golden Age to watch later or the Life of Brian (which we just got on dvd after all these years).


----------



## phinz

10,000 BC. Meh.


----------



## Barbara L

On Spike TV: Mindhunters.  It was okay.

Barbara


----------



## GB

About to watch The Bank Job if we can ever get the baby to sleep.


----------



## Maverick2272

buckytom said:


> mav, i watched that last night.
> 
> i'm still angry...
> 
> fit to be tied, as it were.



We had the same reaction, couldn't help but get angry at the way some of those soldiers acted...


----------



## Maverick2272

Fisher's Mom said:


> Oh man, my sons love George Romero, too. A couple of years ago, a quirky theater in Austin had an all night showing of all the "Dead" movies at an abandoned farm in the middle of nowhere. You had to bring your own camp chair/sleeping bag. The best part was that George Romero was there (for part of it) and answered questions, signed autographs and posed for pics. Those pics with George and very highly prized in my house!
> 
> (That same theater had a showing of The Goonies in a cave outside Austin with Corey Feldman in attendance. I went to that one!)



Y'all are singing my tune here! I agree 28 weeks later was not nearly as good as 28 days later, although the whole thing with his wife was very wrenching the rest just seemed to lack the same depth of characters as the first.
I would have given anything to be there to meet George!!! And I loved how they put the two main characters from Shawn of the Dead into Land of the Dead for a cameo as zombies... cool stuff!


----------



## buckytom

Maverick2272 said:


> We had the same reaction, couldn't help but get angry at the way some of those soldiers acted...


 
i was raised on stories of the evil black and tan. my dad was raised in ireland, right near the border around the same time as the movie portrayed. he still calls it the occupied counties.

hatred is a terrible thing to pass on to a new generation, but sometimes you have to know about the injustices suffered by those that came before you to know who you are and where you're going. and why.


----------



## jpmcgrew

In the middle of Braveheart for the umpteenth time,  still to me one of the best movies ever made.


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Maverick2272 said:


> Y'all are singing my tune here! I agree 28 weeks later was not nearly as good as 28 days later, although the whole thing with his wife was very wrenching the rest just seemed to lack the same depth of characters as the first.
> I would have given anything to be there to meet George!!! And I loved how they put the two main characters from Shawn of the Dead into Land of the Dead for a cameo as zombies... cool stuff!


Here's 2 of my sons with George Romero at the Night of the Dead movies.


----------



## Barbara L

jpmcgrew said:


> In the middle of Braveheart for the umpteenth time, still to me one of the best movies ever made.


That is one of my favorites!  When it first came out in the theaters I saw it 3 times in one week (I ended up taking others to see it).

I finally saw "The Holiday" tonight.  Loved it!

Barbara


----------



## redkitty

Love the picture of your boys with George!!!  SO cool!

Mav, Shaun of the Dead is one of our favorites!  We love those boys!! Hot Fuzz was good too...but Shaun was better!


----------



## LPBeier

Barbara L said:


> I finally saw "The Holiday" tonight. Loved it!
> 
> Barbara


 
Now THAT is one of my all time favourites!  DH and still laugh at some of the more memorable lines in it!  Jack Black prooved he can actually play a nice guy!


----------



## Corey123

The Cleaner. Not something that I'd pay to see though.


----------



## corazon

redkitty said:


> Love the picture of your boys with George!!!  SO cool!
> 
> Mav, Shaun of the Dead is one of our favorites!  We love those boys!! Hot Fuzz was good too...but Shaun was better!


I've been wondering about those movies.  They look so funny to me but I am still unsure whether I should netflix them.


----------



## karenlyn

Just watched The Virgin Suicides for the first time and loved it.  A very interesting portrait of the "tourture" of being a teenager.  Sad, though.

-Karen


----------



## Maverick2272

Man lucky sons! Hot Fuzz was funny, but yes Shawn of the Dead was way better. I would definitely Netflix Shawn of the Dead, and if it is a hit with you Corazon then go ahead and Netflix Hot fuzz.
You can't go wrong with Shawn of the Dead if you like Zombie movies IMHO...


----------



## Barbara L

Just watched the documentary, "Paper Clips." If you haven't had the chance to see it, grab a box of tissues and see it. For a second, at the end, when they are dumping the millions of paper clips into buckets, they just look like paper clips. But when you stop to remember that each of the clips stood for one person who was killed, and there are so many in a bucket that you can't even guess the amount--well, just have the tissue ready. I knew what it was about before I watched it, but I didn't realize that they had researched and found out that paper clips actually had a special meaning during the Holocaust. One of the things that was so neat is that most of the people who sent paper clips didn't just send them alone. They sent very touching letters explaining why the project meant so much to them. Also the song Alison Krauss sings throughout the movie is so haunting and beautiful.

Barbara


----------



## LPBeier

Thanks Barbara L.  I was moved by your post and went to the website for "Paperclips".  I am going to watch that one for sure.  Even the trailer had me on the edge of tears.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Memoirs Of A Geisha....I liked it very much.


----------



## Barbara L

JoAnn L. said:


> Memoirs Of A Geisha....I liked it very much.


James didn't want to see it, but we both really liked it.

Barbara


----------



## sattie

Hot Fuzz and the full Grindhouse presentation... I liked Planet Terror better the second time around and I really liked Death Proof.


----------



## buckytom

apocalypto.

it was ok. not worth paying for, though.

i happened to like most of it, having been interested in the maya since i hiked to chichen itza many years ago. but on different levels, the guy outrunning a jaguar and the fact that an eclipse seemed to surprise them were stupid.

he wouldn't have gotten 50 feet from the cat, and mayans were expert astronomers, argueably the best that ever been. i'm sure they'd have known about a solar eclipse, considering the complexity of the long count calendar.


----------



## mudbug

redkitty said:


> Mudbug, we are watching the same movie tonight!  (I love George Clooney)



Were you able to keep all the subplots straight?  It took me a while.  Tilda Swinton deserved every bit of that Oscar.


----------



## Fisher's Mom

The Things We Lost in The Fire. Wow. I loved this movie. It's very powerful - Benicio Del Toro is scary good in this film. Not a happy, lighthearted movie but very thought provoking.


----------



## Maverick2272

We are watching Oceans 13 right now. I can't even remember what happened in Oceans 12, but this one so far is not holding up to Oceans 11 either...


----------



## GB

No Country For Old Men. I was pretty disappointed considering all the hype. The first half of the movie was slow moving, but entertaining, but the second half just did not do it for me.


----------



## redkitty

Bummer GB!  We both loved it, but it's not a typical Coen Bro's movie so some people have been disappointed.   It took me a day or two to be happy with the ending.

We watched *The Mist* last night, thought it was well done but the ending was pretty dark.  I really like Thomas Jane, glad to see he has a few movies coming out.


----------



## *amy*

Does watching the clip 1/2 dozen times count?  lol.  Got homesick - loved the movie & the music.

YouTube - once upon a time in america von engin


----------



## redkitty

We saw *Enchanted* the other night.  It was cute and funny, a great family movie.


----------



## buckytom

"john adams", an hbo series.
episode 1 - join or die, and episode 2 - independence.

this is fascinating stuff, even if it is initially about future red sox fans. 
it should be required to be seen in every high school history class.

paul giamatti is great in it. what a big difference from his role as pig vomit.


anyone else watching it?


----------



## jabbur

I don't have HBO so missed John Adams but hope it shows up later on DVD or something.  I really wanted to see it since it was filmed in Willliamsburg and Richmond which are only about 30-45 mins from my home.  

This last weekend we went and saw The Bank Job.  It was way better than I expected.  I'd recommend it.


----------



## Maverick2272

Alien VS Predator, the kids and I really get into both series so we have a blast watching them all. DW not so much...


----------



## Dina

10,000 BC--totally awsome!!!


----------



## redkitty

We watched the entire first season of *Californication* this weekend, we are hooked!  Can't wait for the second season to start.

The other night was *Alien vs Predator*.... a total no brainer.  Hopefully they will stop making sequels for them!!


----------



## LPBeier

Watched both versions of Dr. Dolittle (Rex Harrison, Eddie Murphy) on TV just because I was bored and had nothing better to do.  Then we rented Sydney White - it was cute!


----------



## sattie

Blades of Glory... it was entertaining!


----------



## Maverick2272

redkitty said:


> We watched the entire first season of *Californication* this weekend, we are hooked!  Can't wait for the second season to start.
> 
> The other night was *Alien vs Predator*.... a total no brainer.  Hopefully they will stop making sequels for them!!



 Are you trying to make my cry???

And you are too late, they made a sequel already!


----------



## DietitianInTraining

I've neer seen this thread before! DH and I don't have cable, so we watch a ton of movies!

We just bought I Am Legend. DH had been really wanting to see it, and it was all rented out, so we just bought it.

I'm a big wuss with scary movies.. they normally give me nightmares for a couple weeks after I watch it. But so far so good with this movie. I did, ball my eyes out for about 15 min. during the middle of the movie.... I watched it again this afternoon, and just pushed fast forward during that part.. lol

Good movie though.


----------



## suziquzie

I finally got the nerve up to watch Brokeback Mountain.


----------



## Maverick2272

suziquzie said:


> I finally got the nerve up to watch Brokeback Mountain.



I still haven't watched that all the way thru. DW and I started to watch it and quit about 30min into it. Neither of us liked it.


----------



## Katie H

Buck and I watched _Night at the Museum_ last night.  It was  great fun.  Some really funny lines that  could  be easily missed unless you have a bit  of  a  goofy sense of humor. Loved Robin  Williams as  Teddy  Roosevelt.

Yesterday afternoon on our  local Fox  network I watched  _Hellboy_, which  was   based on the comic book.   Sooooooo bad it  was  good.   About as hokey  as you  could get.  Great  "mental chewing gum."


----------



## suziquzie

LOL Katie..
My kids love that movie. (me too!)
They run around every now and again saying "dum dum gimme gum gum"


----------



## LPBeier

Katie E said:


> Buck and I watched _Night at the Museum_ last night. It was great fun. Some really funny lines that could be easily missed unless you have a bit of a goofy sense of humor. Loved Robin Williams as Teddy Roosevelt.
> 
> Yesterday afternoon on our local Fox network I watched _Hellboy_, which was based on the comic book. Sooooooo bad it was good. About as hokey as you could get. Great "mental chewing gum."


 
I held off for a long time watching this one as I am not a Ben Stiller fan.  However when our "rent-a-daughter" finally conviced me to watch it with her I laughed through the  whole thing!


----------



## Maverick2272

Night at the Museum was a good one, kids had a riot watching it! I think I liked Hellboy for the same reason as Katie LOL. 
Now I hear they are doing an animated Star Wars movie covering the time of the Clone wars, not sure if I like that idea...didn't care much for the cartoon Clone Wars they had running for awhile.


----------



## GotGarlic

We watched "Under the Tuscan Sun" last night. I really enjoyed it - DH not so much, but he tolerated it well


----------



## Essiebunny

I watched GONE BABY GONE last night. I'm not sure if I liked it, or not.


----------



## Hungry

*Last Movie*

The last movie I saw was "Call of the Wild" Clark Gable and Jack Okie.(AMC)
In a movie houde it was, "Good Morning Viet Nam"  Robin Williams.

Charlie


----------



## Bilby

"Insomnia" - wasn't far short of a cure for problem either!!

"Cat Balou" - one of my all time favourites.  Fabulous.  Part way thru watching the commentary now, spoken by Dwayne Hickman (Uncle Jed) and Michael Callan (Clay Boone).  Been interesting and mildly amusing.


----------



## buckytom

"over the hedge".

i really liked this one. i watched it with my boy and we laughed our butts off.

also, i'm still loving the hbo series "john adams".

lol @ the frogs.


----------



## LPBeier

Bilby said:


> "Insomnia" - wasn't far short of a cure for problem either!!
> 
> "Cat Balou" - one of my all time favourites. Fabulous. Part way thru watching the commentary now, spoken by Dwayne Hickman (Uncle Jed) and Michael Callan (Clay Boone). Been interesting and mildly amusing.


 
Oh I have to agree with you on Cat Balou! I absolutely love that movie - I have it taped but think I will rent the DVD and try out the comentary. Thanks, Bilby!


----------



## Bilby

Do get it on DVD. The picture is so much cleaner and the making of Cat Balou as well as the commentary, provided some interesting insights.  I got given the DVD as a "stocking filler" at Christmas (it was A$9) and have only just got round to it.  The tune has been going through my head for the past few days!! LOL


----------



## Maverick2272

buckytom said:


> "over the hedge".
> 
> i really liked this one. i watched it with my boy and we laughed our butts off.
> 
> also, i'm still loving the hbo series "john adams".
> 
> lol @ the frogs.



Loved watching Over the Hedge!


----------



## corazon

I took Aidan to see Horton Hears a Who.
Great movie.  We both really enjoyed it!


----------



## SixSix210

"The Mexican"  Brad Pitt...Julia Roberts... Not bad at all.  A little quirky, some odd humor in it, but overall a good movie.


----------



## Fisher's Mom

I just watched Autism: The Musical. It was amazing! Makes me feel like singing and dancing!!!


----------



## Maverick2272

DW put Charade on, she decided there was nothing else good on right now and she likes the movie (the 1963 version).


----------



## Steamboater

I just watched "Raise The Red Lantern" with Gong Li who starred as the hateful giesha in 
"Geisha". Incredible film and she's wonderful. It's about a woman who's summoned to a mandarin's home to become his concubine. Whenever he wants to sleep with one of his concubines, a red lantern is raised outside their living quarters.  He's married and has another mistress as well. Gong Li's character hates being in this position so the only thing she can do to survive is to ... (I won't say )The film has everything, passion, murder, revenge, great photography and of course Gong Li. It's subtitled and after a short time you get used to it.


----------



## DrThunder88

Maverick2272 said:


> DW put Charade on, she decided there was nothing else good on right now and she likes the movie (the 1963 version).



Good choice!  I love that movie.


----------



## SixSix210

Trying to watch "the assasination of jesse james by the coward john something or other"  the movie is much as the title.  Long and dry.


----------



## LPBeier

SixSix210 said:


> Trying to watch "the assasination of jesse james by the coward john something or other"  the movie is much as the title. Long and dry.


 
I totally agree with you. I posted earlier that DH and the border and I watched the whole 2 hours and 40 minutes and from the first half hour were each thinking "can you kill him now?". 

BTW, the coward's name was Robert Ford. not that it mattered (then or now).

Oh, and what did those computer animated cloud scenes have to do with anything?

Official end of rant on this subject.


----------



## SixSix210

My brain still has not recovered from watching this academy award attempt...and I've got 50 minutes to go...


----------



## LPBeier

SixSix210 said:


> My brain still has not recovered from watching this academy award attempt...and I've got 50 minutes to go...


 
Which means he ain't dead yet!


----------



## B'sgirl

Chitty, Chitty, Bang, Bang. What can I say? I'm a sucker for the old musicals.


----------



## buckytom

thanks, b'sgirl. now i have "truely scrumptious" playing in my head.

your truely ooley ooley ooley scrupmptious...


----------



## Douzer77

In Brugges with Colin Farrell (hhhmmmmmmmmm) and Brendan Gleeson!  Very funny, Colin Farrell at his best!


----------



## LPBeier

buckytom said:


> thanks, b'sgirl. now i have "truely scrumptious" playing in my head.
> 
> your truely ooley ooley ooley scrupmptious...


 
It's okay BuckyT, last weekend I watched Dr. Dolittle (actually both versions, which shows how bored I am!).  I still have "Talk to the Animals" and "Push-me-Pull-you" going through my head!


----------



## B'sgirl

"You're my litte oochie face"
"And you're my teddy bear..."


----------



## CanadianMeg

Last night we watched "Failure to Launch" (Matthew MacConaughey, Sarah Jessica Parker). It's got a great supporting cast, including Kathy Bates and Terry Bradshaw. (Yeah, the football guy.) It was better than I expected although I must say Sarah Jessica Parker doesn't look very good through this movie.


----------



## buckytom

like this?


----------



## LPBeier

buckytom said:


> like this?


 
Hey, where did you get that picture of me first thing in the morning?


----------



## Steamboater

I picked up "Hairspray" at a yard sale on DVD for 50 cents. It was in a very thin case but it looked liked something you would ordinarily buy at a store. The cover and back were professionally done and you couldn't tell the difference except there was a store price sticker on it--$1.00. SO, I watched it last night and boy was there a difference! About half way through the film, shadows appeared that were first a man getting up out of his seat and walking toward what looked like a movie screen. Then 2 men got up and walked around covering up what was really appearing on the screen. It must have been a pirated copy of the movie and taken during a showing at a movie theater. I've never seen that before. "Hairspray" (Travolta) was wonderful and the sound was just fine but the film quality was off; it was a little grainy. Travolta sounded as if all the putty and make-up he wore must have restricted his voice because he sounded as it it did. SOmetimes I just couldn't understand what he was saying. Christopher Walken was delightful. It was nice to see him dance again because he started out as a dancer. I saw him years ago starring in a revival of the old college musical "Best Foot Forward" with Liza Minelli (Lucille Ball starred in the film version) off-broadway.  
     I suppose that's how these pirated copies come out. I never cared for the original "Hairspray" that much; it was fun but it didn't jump like this one and move smoothly. Queen Latifah's vocals have certainly improved since "Chiacago"; she stoled the film, and if that was really Michelle Pfeiffer's voice, wow!!! Loved this movie.


----------



## Steamboater

buckytom: Is Ruth Buzzy still alive?


----------



## buckytom

steamboater, yes she is! Ruth Buzzi - Biography

a lot of people joke about sarah jessica parker looking like ruth buzzi, but supposedly, sjp is very offended by that. i heard an interview with her on a local shock jock show on ny radio a few years back to that effect.

maybe it was more like:


----------



## SixSix210

Watched "Enchanted" under duress.    Mrs. Six has a thing for Disney movies...  It wasn't horrid.  Had a few funny parts in it, and was cute over all...


----------



## Steamboater

buckytom: They used to do this kind of stuff at PBS for Masterpiece Theater, an eclectic mix e.g., "I Claudius" and the filmed versions serialized of literaure but all this season at least there's filmed literature but it's Jane Austin and that gets a little tiring after a while. Some of the productions--the really old ones--like "Pere Geriot "and  Zola's "Nana" ere first rate. Too bad they're not available on DVD or VHS. I'd love to see John Adams but don't have HBO so I'll have to wait until it's out on DVD.


----------



## Steamboater

buckytom: When I clicked on the URL, I got a blank page. Yes, JSP does have then Buzzy chin LOL I think Buzzy has a better nose though


----------



## Constance

I just finished watching Life is Beautiful. What a wonderful story!


----------



## Maverick2272

We are watching Transformers right now, for about the fifth time at the request of my sick son.


----------



## B'sgirl

My kid is sick too and I am SOOOOOOO glad he is not to the Transformers stage now--my condolences!


----------



## Maverick2272

Well thank the Lord mines not in diapers!! LOL I can still remember those days, and those smeeeeeeeeeeellllllllllllllllllllllllllllsssssssssssss!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Barbara L

10,000 B.C.  Not one I'd want to watch over and over, but I liked it.  Very simple story lines, but I liked the way it played out.  

Barbara


----------



## buckytom

ok, so, did they evolve?


----------



## Barbara L

LOL  No, but the boy got the girl!

Barbara


----------



## buckytom

ooh, it's a dirty flick.


----------



## Barbara L

Yeah, they were pretty dirty--covered in all that mud like they were when they went on a hunt.  

Barbara


----------



## buckytom

bah dum dum.

we're a good team, barbara.


----------



## Barbara L

LOL  I was just thinking the same thing!

Barbara


----------



## Steamboater

Is 10,000 BC the remake of 1,000,000 BC? The first one was made with Victor Mature and Carole Landis and is really good. If you get a chance, rent it. I think it was in color too. The second one was a bomb, although not at the box office, with a literally burgeoning Rikele Welsh ) (sp?). What a stinker that one was.


----------



## pacanis

Ghost Rider with Nicolas Cage.
I can't believe nobody was nominated for an Oscar...... NOT 
Entertaining and watchable because of the great special effects in HD.  I watched it off and on Sat night and then again yesterday afteroon.


----------



## suziquzie

the commercial for that movie gave my 4 yr old nightmares about a "hot monster".
still have yet to actually see it.


----------



## Toots

I watched The Great Escape on TCM on Sat night.  I had never seen it, great movie!   TCM is showing a movie "great" every Sat night at 8pm.  Next Sat night it is "All About Eve" - I'll probably watch it too.


----------



## Barbara L

Steamboater said:


> Is 10,000 BC the remake of 1,000,000 BC? The first one was made with Victor Mature and Carole Landis and is really good. If you get a chance, rent it. I think it was in color too. The second one was a bomb, although not at the box office, with a literally burgeoning Rikele Welsh ) (sp?). What a stinker that one was.


No, this was your average people kidnapped, wanna-be hero goes after them because of a girl, saves the day and really becomes a hero kind of movie.  
Barbara


----------



## corazon

We watched Micheal Clayton last night. Pretty good movie. 

We also just watched the first episode of Rome.


----------



## SixSix210

corazon said:


> We watched Micheal Clayton last night. Pretty good movie.
> 
> We also just watched the first episode of Rome.



Two awesome choices.  loved em both...

Watched Bridge to Terabithia last night... wow.


----------



## Barbara

I am watching the HBO John Adams series - excellent! I agree should be required in our schools.  I also netflix the series "The Unit" same people that did "24" not as good for sure but entertaining if not a litttle soapy.


----------



## B'sgirl

Barbara said:


> I also netflix the series "The Unit" same people that did "24" not as good for sure but entertaining if not a litttle soapy.



Don't tell my husband about it!


----------



## urmaniac13

Constance said:


> I just finished watching Life is Beautiful. What a wonderful story!



It's indeed a beautiful film isn't it Connie.  It was so heart wrenchingly painful and sad at the end and it was all the more so because it was so subtly carried out.  One of the most memorable films I have ever seen.
Have you ever seen il Postino, the postman?  Another Italian film which made its name internationally in the 90's.  The setting is different but it has very similar feeling and charm, so discreetly funny, poignant and romantic all at the same time without becoming ever over the top.  If you haven't had a chance, I highly recommend it


----------



## purringkitty

i watched the cleaner which was surprisingly good, Samuel L Jackson was fantastic as always.


----------



## redkitty

We watched *Tube Tales* last night.  Nine stories based on the true-life experiences of London Underground passengers.  It left us both a bit sad and we had to watch an episode of Futurama after to cheer us up.

I also saw *The Orphanage* over the weekend.  I was actually expecting something different and was pleasantly surprised by how much I liked it.  Not a movie I would add to our DVD collection, but I did enjoy it.


----------



## buckytom

"it happens every spring".

a great, old baseball movie starring ray milland.


----------



## GB

Last night I watched Futurama: Bender's Big Score. Not bad. Not great, but not bad.


----------



## miniman

I watched "Guess who's coming to dinner on Sunday". Great film as part of its time. Mind you I jknow some who would still be shocked these days.


----------



## expatgirl

miniman said:


> I watched "Guess who's coming to dinner on Sunday". Great film as part of its time. Mind you I jknow some who would still be shocked these days.



Really?  back in the 70's  there was interracial dating at my high school which was on a military base and it was not a big deal--- nearly all the jocks were dating girls of different races and everyone got along---even Shaq attended our high school long after I left and was considered quite a catch even back then.......it was great and I realize now how unique and wonderful it was


----------



## mudbug

"The Lives of Others" about the Stasi in East Germany during the 80s.

a must-see/


----------



## Fisher's Mom

I finally watched No Reservations last night. It was a sweet story and the male lead was very easy on the eyes so I give it a thumbs up.


----------



## luvs

running with scissors is next fer me. i read that- odd enough to interest me enough to watch that movie.


----------



## Maverick2272

The Mist: Loved it, sad sad ending.
Kickin it old school: Pretty good for a few laughs, as well as flashbacks!
We Are Marshall: Good movie, caught DW almost crying a couple of times.


----------



## Barbara L

I liked "The Mist" too.  When we saw it I kept feeling like I had already seen it, but I knew I hadn't, since it had just come out.  I realized later that the book was so vivid that I had already "seen" it in a way.

Today we saw a kind of old one, "Never Been Kissed," with Drew Barrymore.

Barbara


----------



## expatgirl

Not really a movie but saw and laughed our fool heads off at some Carlos Mencius comedy tapes "No Strings Attached" is absolutely hilarious......not for kids, though.......and he makes fun of everyone including his own ethnic heritage......The 3 Amigos was priceless, too........great depression reducer but once again no kids are to be in bed after reading "Cat in the Hat" for the 1000th time............


----------



## GB

The Empire Strikes Back. Why can't they make movies like this now?


----------



## redkitty

GB said:


> The Empire Strikes Back. Why can't they make movies like this now?



Best Star Wars movie of them all!!!

We watched *27 Dresses* with Katherine Heigl and Ed Burns.  Really cute and made us both laugh!

Then watched *Jumper*, which was not so great.  A total no brainer, good for passing some time!


----------



## Calya

Back to the Future. Kind of an old movie, but it was on TV.


----------



## LadyCook61

I watched Matlock on dvd and Murder She Wrote on dvd last night.


----------



## SixSix210

Edward SCissorhands...for about the thousandth time.  Tim Burton Rocks.  Hence the whole outer half of my calf having a Jack Skellington Tattoo on it...  DW cried during the movie.


----------



## GB

Joe Dirt. My wife hates that movie with a passion, but I find it hilarious. It is very low brow comedy, but still very funny.


----------



## miniman

I was watching the Jewel of the Nile the other night, great escapist film, no worthwhile plot & great action.


----------



## LT72884

I just saw the movie Juno. 

It was alright. To dirty for me but i like the ending were she realized the importance of happy marriages and making it work. 

"Im still in if your still in"


----------



## Katie H

Buck and I watched _Breakfast at Tiffany's_ on Sunday night.  Wonderful movie and such a pleasure watching Audrey Hepburn.  Had forgotten how handsome George Peppard was.  The music was so beautiful.

I could hardly believe Mickey Rooney played the grumpy Chinese neighbor.  Too funny.


----------



## LadyCook61

Katie E said:


> Buck and I watched _Breakfast at Tiffany's_ on Sunday night. Wonderful movie and such a pleasure watching Audrey Hepburn. Had forgotten how handsome George Peppard was. The music was so beautiful.
> 
> I could hardly believe Mickey Rooney played the grumpy Chinese neighbor. Too funny.


I like Audrey Hepburn too, I have Roman Holiday as well as Breakfast at Tiffany's.


----------



## sattie

Lucky You.... been behind on my movies!


----------



## MexicoKaren

Love "Breakfast at Tiffany's"! I have found a great new internet site to download movies and TV programs, so I have been watching a few movies (we don't watch TV - no cable or satellite). I watched "The Bucket List" last night with Morgan Freeman and Jack Nicholson. Pretty good movie, but sad. If someone wants the movie link, PM me.....


----------



## Maverick2272

Joe Dirt is funny, both DW and I like watching it.
From Netflix:
The Last Legion: Yick! It felt like they hurried thru the plot and never really developed the characters much at all. We sent it back pretty quick.


----------



## Dina

August Rush...one of the best yet for me.  And Jonathan Rhys Meyers...what a voice!!!


----------



## sarah

watched "no reservations" 2 days ago.very interesting movie about a chef's life.Zeta Jones is as usual superb.


----------



## Maverick2272

I now pronounce you Chuck and Larry. Very funny stuff!


----------



## expatgirl

not much to watch here even on satellite....saw a horrible version of "Wuthering Heights" yesterday......nothing still compares to the original Sir Laurence Olivier as Heathcliff and Merle Oberon as his Cathy.


----------



## redkitty

Just watched  The Nanny Diaries (2007) really cute!  Her character was really sweet, loved the kid and Laura Linney was great.   I have loved Scarlett Johansson since The Horse Whisperer.    Loved loved her in Lost in Translation.


----------



## LPBeier

DH and I watched "Juno" yesterday.  I thought it was very well done and a good message, not just for teenagers but married couples as well.  Yes, there was some pretty suggestive lines and scenes, but, for me at least, they didn't detract from the story.  The acting was wonderful as well.


----------



## redkitty

I'm glad you liked Juno!  It's one of our favorite movies!


----------



## sattie

I wanna see Juno!  

I watched the Reaping... it was pretty good till the end, they got kinda carried away.


----------



## MexicoKaren

Expatgirl - try Graboid.com. It has thousands of movies and US TV shows you can download for free (very easy, even for the technically challenged like me). If you want more than 3000MB a month, you pay a fee, but it is reasonable. We don't have cable or satellite here, so we really enjoy it.


----------



## Alix

Pirates of the Caribbean 3. Boy was it bad. Without Johnny Depp and Orlando, completely unwatchable. Adventures in Babysitting was on here this morning but I just listened to it.


----------



## Dina

I watched Never Back Down with my son who's into mixed martial arts lately.  We enjoyed it but geeze, so much fighting involved.  I hated to see those kids get whipped.


----------



## Maverick2272

Loved the Reaping but yes they got carried away at the end. And I hated Pirates III as well. Even the kids were way disappointed in it.
Here are our latest Netflix watches:
No Country for Old Men: Neither DW and I liked it, and too violent for the kids so they didn't get to vote on this one, it got two thumbs down, we rated it 2 stars out of 5.
Number 23: I was kinda neutral on it, DW thought it was OK, it got 3 out of 5 stars.
Daddy Day Camp: Can't compare to the first movie, DW gave it a thumbs down, I gave it a neutral thumb, kids of course gave it a thumbs up. We ended up giving it 3 out of 5 stars.
I Now Chuck and Larry: Hilarious!! We all gave it 4 of 5 stars (only because we all felt they did play it out a little long).
That's it until we send em back and get more!


----------



## Jeekinz

I had to post this.

We rented _In The Name Of The King _last night and turned it off within 20 minutes.  Ummm, Ray Liotta and midieval times just don't mix. "Take me to da king, ya hea?"  LOL

And I'm sorry but Burt Reynolds needs to retire.  The action was 'ok' but I kept waiting for Jason Statham to hop in a black 740 and rip out of there.  LOL  The film was LOAded with stars, but totally vacuumed.


----------



## Fisher's Mom

I watched a quirky little comedy called Mixed Nuts. I think it's an older one I somehow missed. Steve Martin, Madelyn Kahn, Juliette Lewis, Rita Wilson and a host of cameos. It's wonderful and funny. It's set at Christmas time and I think will be one of my Christmas favorites from now on. If you get a chance to catch this one, do it.


----------



## sattie

eXistenZ - really a strange movie, but I loved watching it again!


----------



## suziquzie

Cars. Again.


----------



## spryte

Conan the Barbarian


----------



## Barbara L

We saw _Ironman_ tonight.  At first I thought it was taking a long time to set up the premise, but looking back, it really didn't take too long.  We enjoyed it.

Barbara


----------



## miniman

Garfield 2 on DVD yesterday


----------



## AMSeccia

Watched 27 Dresses with my daughters ... cute!  And what a novel idea, no nudity and very little language ... who'da thinkit?


----------



## expatgirl

just watched Pride and Prejudice for the upteenth time..........such a girlie flick....hubby just yawned thru it.....why is she such an attraction even today??.........and she is so funny, too....I really don't think that she liked kids that much...............haha..I've got both versions with Colin Firth and the other with Keira Knightley


----------



## kadesma

Woohoo,first adult movie out in years..Al Pacino in 88 minutes..JUst sit, watch him work, snicker at his DO but love the voice..At least I didn't have to think.I just got to relax and enjoy..
kadesma

Oh and the popcorn? good for once


----------



## LadyCook61

Time Changer on dvd.


----------



## sattie

Idocracy.... this movie is painfully true in some aspects of the human race.  Stupid movie, but there is some truth to it.


----------



## Barbara L

LadyCook61 said:


> Time Changer on dvd.


One of my favorites!  We have the DVD too.

Barbara


----------



## buckytom

"28 weeks later".

i thought the first movie, "28 days later" was just ok, but oh man, this one gave me nightmares!


----------



## Maverick2272

buckytom said:


> "28 weeks later".
> 
> i thought the first movie, "28 days later" was just ok, but oh man, this one gave me nightmares!



Really? I loved 28 days later, and the kids thought it was way scary, but we all thought 28 weeks later was kinda a let down, especially when we had a pretty good idea where it was gonna end up going.
Still, two good movies.


----------



## jpmcgrew

buckytom said:


> "28 weeks later".
> 
> i thought the first movie, "28 days later" was just ok, but oh man, this one gave me nightmares!


 
 Just saw it my self I liked it but I love scary movies I never have nightmares from scary movies. Robert Caryle? Was great he was really good zombie.


----------



## buckytom

i don't get a lot of deep sleep, but when i do, i have wild dreams. i have to be careful watching movies late at night.

i still sleep with my shoulders hunched up to protect my neck from vampires, lol.


----------



## jpmcgrew

A few days ago I watched (Into the Wild ) a great flick but sad at the same time. A true story


----------



## jpmcgrew

buckytom said:


> i don't get a lot of deep sleep, but when i do, i have wild dreams. i have to be careful watching movies late at night.
> 
> i still sleep with my shoulders hunched up to protect my neck from vampires, lol.


 Vampire movies are my all time favorites Muhaa haa haa


----------



## buckytom

my all time fave is coppola's "dracula". gary oldman was great! thp thp thp thp thp...


but there are many great ones.


----------



## jpmcgrew

buckytom said:


> my all time fave is coppola's "dracula". gary oldman was great! thp thp thp thp thp...
> 
> 
> but there are many great ones.


The first time I saw that movie I was disappointed but after that I fell in love with it. Gary  Oldman was a genius in this movie with his great accent I loved his incredible blue eyes in the end, it also was a quite sensual/love story movie.


----------



## buckytom

yeah, they coulda cast keanu reeve's part better. worst english accent ever.


----------



## expatgirl

my 26 year old son who is 6ft1 and going to be a Houston cop found that movie scary, too, buckytom-----said it gave him the willies----I think that I'll pass on it---there's still movies that upset me


----------



## jpmcgrew

buckytom said:


> yeah, they coulda cast keanu reeve's part better. worst english accent ever.


 No kidding he was terrible. You would think they would at least make him work on the accent a little more.


----------



## LPBeier

jpmcgrew said:


> The first time I saw that movie I was disappointed but after that I fell in love with it. Gary Oldman was a genius in this movie with his great accent I loved his incredible blue eyes in the end, it also was a quite sensual/love story movie.


 
I honestly haven't seen Gary Oldman give a bad performance.  He is one of my favourites.  

Alas, no movies this weekend, but I think my "daughter" is coming over tonight for "27 Dresses".  We haven't had a good girl's movie night in months.


----------



## redkitty

27 Dresses was so cute!

Last night we went to the theatre to see Forgetting Sarah Marshall.  It was really really funny!  Couple times I laughed so hard I couldn't breathe!

Next, Iron Man....can't wait to see it!


----------



## urmaniac13

Finally saw the Kite Runner, have been wanting to see this for a long time.  It had its flaws, and I couldn't emphasize with the main character completely (both for his personality and for the lack of charisma of the actor who played the role), the supporting roles were excellent, his father, Shaun Toub who played the sympathetic family friend, and especially the boy who played Hassan, the best childhood friend of the main character.  And the scene of Afghanistan before the tragic destruction was beautiful.
It was too rushed at the ending, bringing his troubled nephew out of the country and adopt should have involved so many complications, which was completely skipped.
It made me want to read the book certainly though.


----------



## welise86

Saw Iron Man this weekend and LOVED IT!!! Robert Downy Jr. is so hot! It was worth all the hype....next weekend Chronicles of Narnia, I can't wait!


----------



## GB

I am glad to hear you loved Iron Man Welise86. I think the previews look great!


----------



## redkitty

Iron Man was awesome!!!  Just got home from seeing it and I can't wait till it comes out on dvd so I can watch it again!  The role was made for Robert D. Jr.  The boy read that Jon Favreau was persistent with the studios that he wanted only him for the role.


----------



## corazon

I watched Juno last night.  It was a cute movie.  I liked it.


----------



## Barbara L

We bought the DVD of _I am Legend_ a while back and finally saw it.  We really liked it.  We saw both endings.  I would have liked an ending that combined the two endings.

Barbara


----------



## pdswife

We watched MI3 today.  It was pretty good.


----------



## buckytom

"i remember mama". 

a classic that every single person of norwegian descent should see.

also, it reminded me to call my mom.


----------



## Barbara L

buckytom said:


> "i remember mama".
> 
> a classic that every single person of norwegian descent should see.
> 
> also, it reminded me to call my mom.


I'm not Norwegian (I'm half Swedish), but I LOVE that movie!

Barbara


----------



## NAchef

Watched "P.S. I Love You" that my wife got for mothers day tonight. 

Good movie! Even I had a few tears.


----------



## Maverick2272

Cloverfield and AVPR. 

Cloverfield was interesting and I liked the 'documentary' style to it. I was expecting a twist at the end, that maybe when the recording ended you see some scientists and military types sitting in a room (they were watching it), and they begin to comment on it and the current situation (whatever that might be). But, instead they just ended it without further adieu, which was kinda cool too.

AVPR, as much as I like both series, was rather predictable and it seemed to me it was trying to get most of its 'shock' and 'horror' value by picking on kids, infants, and pregnant women in the hospital. It would have been better if it was done more like Aliens was done (2nd Alien Movie), as a kind of shoot em up action thriller. IE small town Vs. Aliens and Predator, concentrate on the battles and kickin butt.

Ah well, better luck with the next set of movies.


----------



## Barbara L

_Last of the Mohicans_.  I really liked it.  

Barbara


----------



## sattie

Transformers.... that was a fun movie!


----------



## Barbara L

sattie said:


> Transformers.... that was a fun movie!


When James put that on a few months ago, I was determined not to watch it.  I thought it looked stupid.  I was very surprised that I loved it!

Barbara


----------



## sattie

Barbara L said:


> When James put that on a few months ago, I was determined not to watch it. I thought it looked stupid. I was very surprised that I loved it!
> 
> Barbara


 
I knew I would probably like it.  I liked it enough to shed a tear when Bumblebee did not look like he was going to make it.  How pathetic is that???  LOL!


----------



## redkitty

I loved Transformers!  I can't wait for the second one to come out!


----------



## sattie

redkitty said:


> I loved Transformers! I can't wait for the second one to come out!


 
Me too!!!!


----------



## LT72884

Speed Racer!!


----------



## GB

Blades of Glory. It was better than I expected.


----------



## pdswife

Girl Interupted


----------



## B'sgirl

Pride and Prejudice--the 6 hour A & E version. Actually, we are about 3/4 the way through and will probably finish it this weekend. (Yes, DH actually likes Jane Austin).


----------



## meshoo96

We watched Beetlejuice with my son last night. It was the first time he saw it and he was laughing hysterically when they all danced around the dinner table.


----------



## Maverick2272

Abby picked todays movie (we have a DVD player with dual screens in the mini-van so while DW is working me and Abby watch movies! Doesn't seem fair does it?? LOL), and she picked Ice Age.
She laughs pretty much from start of movie to finish, and I have to admit even though I have many lines memorized, I still get a lot of laughs from it as well.
"I wish I could jump like that!" "Wish Granted!!"
LOL


----------



## Katie H

meshoo96 said:


> We watched Beetlejuice with my son last night. It was the first time he saw it and he was laughing hysterically when they all danced around the dinner table.




Oh, we loooove _Beetlejuice_.  What a  fun and  goofy  movie!!


----------



## mudbug

The Kingdom, with Jamie Foxx.  Good movie, although the action scenes were a little chaotic.

getting ready to hunker down w/a Away from Her, a chick flick starring Julie Christie.


----------



## GB

Stranger Than Fiction. It was better than I expected. Will Ferrell played a somewhat serious role. Not what I expected.


----------



## mudbug

geebs, sounds like Jim Carrey in that serious movie w/Kate Winslet (forget the title).

I was surprised at how good he was.


----------



## sattie

Ironman... loved it!

Evan Almighty.... decent


----------



## pdswife

We saw Evan Almighty the other day too Sattie. 
Thought it was ok...kind of nice to watch a movie that isn't
MEAN and violent.


----------



## Barbara

Amazing Grace - about to watch. netflix


----------



## GB

mudbug said:


> geebs, sounds like Jim Carrey in that serious movie w/Kate Winslet (forget the title).
> 
> I was surprised at how good he was.


Was that Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind? Yeah we really enjoyed that one and Jim Carrey was excellent in a serious role. 

This movie was no where near as good as that one, but Ferrells performance was enjoyable to watch. I would not say he is the best actor out there, but he did pull off the role pretty well and it was cool to see him not be silly.


----------



## MexicoKaren

At my daughter's insistence, watched "Fight Club" last night. Or I should say, I watched half of it. I just found it so bleak and depressing I couldn't watch it all...guess the generation gap does exist. My daughter and SIL thought it was a great movie. I thought it was about self-absorbed, over-indulged, dishonest and boring people that I didn't really care about at all. Maybe I should have watched it all the way through, but had to go to YouTube and watch clips from old Broadway musicals to get the dreary taste of it out of my head.......


----------



## redkitty

GB said:


> Stranger Than Fiction. It was better than I expected. Will Ferrell played a somewhat serious role. Not what I expected.



One of our favorites, loved it.


----------



## texasgirl

Cheesy cheesy, Volcano


----------



## suziquzie

Watched National Treasure last night, the sequel comes out tuesday and we're pretty excited to go get it, LOVED the first one!


----------



## GB

MexicoKaren said:


> At my daughter's insistence, watched "Fight Club" last night. Or I should say, I watched half of it. I just found it so bleak and depressing I couldn't watch it all...guess the generation gap does exist. My daughter and SIL thought it was a great movie. I thought it was about self-absorbed, over-indulged, dishonest and boring people that I didn't really care about at all. Maybe I should have watched it all the way through, but had to go to YouTube and watch clips from old Broadway musicals to get the dreary taste of it out of my head.......


Oh Karen you really need to watch it all the way through. It has a twist ending that makes the rest of the movie all fall into place. Things are not as they appear.


----------



## MexicoKaren

OK, GB, I'll try. I appreciate the advice - thought I might be missing something.


----------



## GB

Your opinion may still be the same at the end of the movie, but at least you are armed with a little more knowledge now. Hopefully though you will really like it or at least appreciate it by the end.


----------



## urmaniac13

The Darjeeling Limited.  I enjoyed it very much, I always find Owen Wilson goofily amusing, but in this role he showed more depth than usual, the hidden, deep rooted pain and pining behind his silly antics, perhaps it was because I was aware what happened in his real life after the filming though... Adrien Brody was brilliant, too, he was a new face to me but this could be his major breakthrough.  He was slinkily hilarious.


----------



## Fisher's Mom

My mom and I watched PS I Love You a few nights ago. It was a sweet movie - definitely a chick flick.


----------



## Russellkhan

Saw Iron Man this week - fun movie, one of the better comic book adaptations, I'd say.


----------



## DrThunder88

I went to the midnight showing of _Indiana Jones and the Kingdom of the Crystal Skulls_.  I'm sad to say it was not as good as I had hoped.  I'm all for suspending my disbelief during the stunts in Indy movies, but this one was almost painful at points.  It wasn't bad, but there were many glaring errors and deviations from the first films that spoiled my enjoyment somewhat.  I still stand by my dislike of What's-his-name LaBoof.


----------



## GB

I am sorry to hear that DrThunder. That is exactly what I was afraid of. I saw a preview and it looked like they had stunts just for the sake of having stunts.


----------



## welise86

DH and I saw Prince Caspian this weekend...it was pretty awesome, probably better than the first one. People complained that it was too violent for children...but as a child I read the books and they're pretty violent. I wouldn't take a kid under 10 to see it...unless you know your kid can handle it...


----------



## DietitianInTraining

We rented The Final Season a couple days ago. It was pretty good..

Last night we rented Mad Money, it was pretty good too.


----------



## luvs

the goonies!


----------



## redkitty

luvs said:


> the goonies!



Truffle shuffle!!!!

We just watched Ferris Bueller for like the 50th time!  Goonies and Ferris are comfort movies for us.


----------



## MexicoKaren

Oh, I love The Goonies - also Ferris Bueller. Have you ever seen the bit at the end of the titles where he comes out again and says "Haven't you gone home yet? Go home!" Great movie.


----------



## LadyCook61

an oldie  The Birds


----------



## ribs and steak

The last movie in the movie theater I saw was forbidden city or kingdom with Jackie Chan & Jet Li.

Before this one I went to see Superhero movie, it was funny but not as funny as the national lampoon movies


----------



## Cath4420

PS I love you with Hillary S**** (loved movie, loved book more!) and Love and Other Disasters with Brittany Murphy - wasn't too bad.


----------



## LPBeier

Just watched 3:10 to Yuma with Russell Crowe and really enjoyed it.  More like the old westerns.


----------



## redkitty

LPBeier said:


> Just watched 3:10 to Yuma with Russell Crowe and really enjoyed it.  More like the old westerns.



Loved it!!  Thought it was a great movie. 

Last night was cheesy Will Farrell in Semi Pro.  Great no-brainer with some good giggles.  Nice to see Woody Harrelson too.


----------



## In the Kitchen

Haven't been to movie theater in many many years.  This past  week went to see TWO movies in ONE week.  First, Ironman second Speed Racer.  Yo u can tell from titles t hat these were not the ones I picked.  Speed Racer was one that I could not understand, unless I had watched this series on tv way back when.  Other one, Ironman really kept me interested.  In other words, I did not have to know the history of Ironman to understand.  I just  could not keep up with all the different computer generated workings that made Ironman do what he did.  The guy who was main character certainly did a real good job.  This is one I wouldn't mind seeing again but probably have same conclusion everything too involved and fast. One thing it helped me have a way from reality for a short time.  

Could anyone tell me why the movie has to have such loud sound when you see it?  They could have turned t he volume down for me.  Does this make the movie more intense or is it to drown out cell phones or the babies crying?  Must have some reason why they played the volume so unreasonable loud.


----------



## Barbara

Speed Racer has gotten terrible reviews, that's all I know about that movie. I agree about the volume in movies these days - More and more we stay home and netflix our movies. However, I do plan on going to see the new Raiders movie on the big screen, can't help myself. Too bad Sean Connery is not in it this time.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Barbara said:


> Speed Racer has gotten terrible reviews, that's all I know about that movie. I agree about the volume in movies these days - More and more we stay home and netflix our movies. However, I do plan on going to see the new Raiders movie on the big screen, can't help myself. Too bad Sean Connery is not in it this time.


 
My 6 year old grandson went and seen Speed Racer. The only thing he had to say about it was "oh, grandma, it was sooo long.


----------



## redkitty

lol Joann!  Speed Racer got horrible reviews!  Iron Man on the other hand was awesome!!


----------



## sattie

Ummm.. lets see......

I saw Black Snake Moan... odd movie.
Cube 2 HyperCube.... loved it, also a big fan of the first one, the Cube.  Very strange movies.

I tried very hard to watch Winter Passing, bet fell asleep!


----------



## In the Kitchen

Barbara said:


> Speed Racer has gotten terrible reviews, that's all I know about that movie. I agree about the volume in movies these days - More and more we stay home and netflix our movies. However, I do plan on going to see the new Raiders movie on the big screen, can't help myself. Too bad Sean Connery is not in it this time.



that is one I would have gone to see.  Raiders always gets great reviews.  Did you see Harrison Ford on David Letterman the other night?  I just wonder sometimes, he is very hard person to interview.  do you think he is private person and doesn't really go for interviewing?  Letterman also asked him about the plane he flies.  Kind of interesting person.  I truly think he doesn't like publicity.  With his success he probably does what he wants.  Nice.  Must admit I first knew about him in the Star Wars movie.  Did you like Star Wars?  I am sure you have heard of it.


----------



## LPBeier

Spent the afternoon resting my leg watching "27 Dresses".  It was predictible, as most of those movies are, but it was really very funny and I loved all the tacky dresses.  Also, I guess I identify with the main character in that whenever someone asks me to do something to help them, I can't say no....................well, it is getting easier.

Anyway, my hubby was bored in the first 45 minutes (it IS a chick flick), and made us Cola Floats (didn't have root beer).  But he seemed to get into it after that.


----------



## MexicoKaren

LOVE Star Wars, In the Kitchen...I once saw Harrison Ford on a talk show - maybe Jay Leno. He seemed very unpretentious and talked about how he used to be a carpenter. I think he somehow knows (or at least knew then) that he is pretty lucky things turned out the way they did for him.


----------



## radhuni

Cronicles of Narnia Prince Caspian.  It is not as good as previous one.


----------



## LEFSElover

Dh and I went to see Indiana Jones yesterday, the matinee. He wanted to leave about 33 minutes in to it, so that says what he thought of it. I was tired and could have easily closed my eyes through a lot of it, but didn't and did enjoy it. HF was good enough in his role.

I'll give it a B-

The young kid {Shia LeBoufe [SP?] is doing movies everywhere or so it seems.  Husbands comment, who does 'this' kid know?


----------



## Katie H

Last night Buck and I watched our Netflix movie, _Sabrina_.  1954 movie with Audrey Hepburn, William Holden and Humphrey Bogart.  Funny, fun, romantic, sweet.


----------



## LPBeier

Katie E said:


> Last night Buck and I watched our Netflix movie, _Sabrina_. 1954 movie with Audrey Hepburn, William Holden and Humphrey Bogart. Funny, fun, romantic, sweet.


 
Oh, Katie, I have always loved that movie.  Was really disappointed with the remake, even though it wasn't bad - it just wasn't the same!


----------



## In the Kitchen

MexicoKaren said:


> LOVE Star Wars, In the Kitchen...I once saw Harrison Ford on a talk show - maybe Jay Leno. He seemed very unpretentious and talked about how he used to be a carpenter. I think he somehow knows (or at least knew then) that he is pretty lucky things turned out the way they did for him.



So glad you are fan of Star Wars.  I think George Lucas is so tremendous.  Did you ever see American Graffiti someone told me he had a part in that movie.  So he must have been ac tor before direc tor.  Yoda was my favorite character, next to C3PO and R2D2  they seemed to stand out in the first movie so much.  Of course the real ac tors were great including Harrison.  He does seem to be grateful for what success he has had in his life.  Doesn't he seem like he is private person?  What you see is what you get with him!  He made others movies that were so good too.  Witness, another one where he played the some kind of presidential assistant.  He doesn't really smile whole lot.  Any way, makes me feel good someone remembers the Star Wars.  We had so many toys and posters but I think they were worth what we paid for them


----------



## The Z

I had a pretty good "Movie Sunday" yesterday.

We went to the movies and saw Indiana Jones, which I liked.  I believe it stayed true to the brand... unbelievable?  Yes... but so were the others and it's basically an action comic anyway.  Sometimes it's fun to suspend reality and just have fun.

On the way home we stopped at Redbox and rented Juno.  My GF doesn't usually enjoy anything too 'offbeat', but this was just offbeat enough for both of us to enjoy.  I like the way they didn't tie the ending up all cute and nice Hollywood-style.  I'll probably buy this one for the collection.


----------



## LEFSElover

DH bought that something to Yuma.  I guess next time I feel like popcorn and soda, we'll watch it.  He says I'd like it, but we'll see.


----------



## meshoo96

DH and I watched Bee Movie Saturday night. Honestly, I have seen much better animated movies than this one. It had its cute moments, but definitely glad it was only a rental opposed to an actual purchase.... I am dying to see Iron Man, though.


----------



## LPBeier

LEFSElover said:


> DH bought that something to Yuma. I guess next time I feel like popcorn and soda, we'll watch it. He says I'd like it, but we'll see.


 
Lefse, it is 3:10 to Yuma and we watched it on the weekend.  It is really good (if you like old time westerns because even though it is a new movie, that's basically what it is, and runs close to the 1957 original with Glen Ford).  It has a lot of shooting and killing but if you can get past that, it is a really good character study and well acted by Christian Bale and Russell Crowe.  Let me know what you think once you have seen it.


----------



## Barbara L

We watched "Alien vs Predator 2" and "We are Marshall."  

Each AVP was different enough that they are kind of hard to compare, but I think I liked the first one better.  The second one confused me a little.  The nice thing about DVDs is that you can go back to rewatch things for clarification.    "We are Marshall" was pretty good.  

Barbara


----------



## LPBeier

I am not an Alien or Predator fan so you won't see me watching that one.  But I loved "We are Marshall".  I am a sucker for those types of stories though - the Kleenex Corporation loves me!


----------



## suziquzie

LOL, I actually watched Spaceballs this afternoon on Comedy Central. With commercials so that wasn't fun but.... 
I've always loved that movie, I think it's completely hilarious!


----------



## Maverick2272

Too funny, went to visit a church member in the hospital today, and we were watching the same movie! LOL. Very funny movie, though the vicoden I took had me drifting in and out...


----------



## redkitty

Watched Transformers for the second time....such a fun movie!  They are about to start filming the second one!


----------



## ribs and steak

*Marvel Movies*

I dont know about anyone else out there but all of the Marvel comics movies never follow the true origin(s) when the movie(s) were made This is the reason why I dont go to these movies, I wasnt impressed by the last transformers movie although I liked the animated one that was produced under a different movie company


----------



## ribs and steak

PS to my last post, I am what the Great Stan Lee calls "a Marvel true beleiver."


----------



## urmaniac13

We saw Eastern Promises last night.  Tightly written, gripping and well acted, we quite enjoyed it.  Many years ago I tried to teach myself some Russian, and I was amused to find out how much I still remembered, though that was not to say I understood much of the dialogue...

I usually look away from the screen when a grisly scene of graphic violence comes on, but I couldn't help but looking quite attentively as completely naked Viggo Mortensen flew all about at the fight scene in the bath house...


----------



## In the Kitchen

ribs and steak said:


> PS to my last post, I am what the Great Stan Lee calls "a Marvel true beleiver."



after we saw Ironman we went to Target.  did you happen to go o Target to see the Marvel Characters they have in the toy dept?


----------



## MexicoKaren

Saw the new Indiana Jones movie last night. Great fun; I enjoyed every minute of it. It does a nice job of continuing previous story lines and has all the extras you would expect: creepy crawly things, chases, perilous rides, magic. Loved it.


----------



## DrThunder88

suziquzie said:


> LOL, I actually watched Spaceballs this afternoon on Comedy Central. With commercials so that wasn't fun but....
> I've always loved that movie, I think it's completely hilarious!



One of my all-time favorites!  I imagine they had to bleep a few things too!


----------



## LT72884

I have never seen space balls all the way through. i was to young when it came out so i dont remember it being funny.


----------



## suziquzie

ribs and steak said:


> I dont know about anyone else out there but all of the Marvel comics movies never follow the true origin(s) when the movie(s) were made This is the reason why I dont go to these movies, I wasnt impressed by the last transformers movie although I liked the animated one that was produced under a different movie company


 
Are Transformers a Marvel comic?
I was under the impression they were solely created and owned by Hasbro.


----------



## LPBeier

suziquzie said:


> Are Transformers a Marvel comic?
> I was under the impression they were solely created and owned by Hasbro.


 
Thanks, Suzi .  I just spent 15 minutes searching this because I was sure you were right but had to check it out.  Yes, Hasbro invented the original Transformers, but as often happens in Hollywood, the latest movie "updated the look" of the transformers and added new characters so the company had to scramble to get the new toys out in time for the movie.


----------



## suziquzie

Well at least I gave you something to do this morning! 

We are Transformer experts in this house, we got the 4 yr old the DVD with the bonus DVD showing how they made the movie, the toys, everything. The boys like to watch that almost as much as the movie! It doesn't help that thier Dad and my brother were part of the 1st generation of Transformer geek.... oops I mean freak.


----------



## Maplesparkle

The latest movie I watched was Prince Caspian of the Chronicles of Narnia. It was great! Next I hope to watch Speed Racer because I loved the cartoon version as a kid (am I dating my age?) and I thought he was soooooooooooooooooooo cute.


----------



## redkitty

We just watched Varsity Blues, it was good.  I'm surprised I hadn't seen it before now, Jon Voight plays such a good ba*tard!  Great soundtrack too.

Varsity Blues (1999)


----------



## Maverick2272

Last movie we watched was one of DW's Netflix picks, called 'Red'. It is a French film I believe with English subtitles and is part of a trilogy of 'morals' films (Blue, White and Red).
In this one, a guy is still in love with his estranged wife, and while calling her one day trying to reconcile she plays nasty and 'lets' him hear her with her new guy (you get the drift). For revenge, he lures her to Paris under pretenses that he has died and left her his entire estate. She finds him alive in a motel, has one last 'night' with him and discovers she is still in love with him and decides she wants to get back together, then he 'disappears' and while she is going to collect the money the police arrest her for his murder. Turns out he framed her for it.
The movie ends with him visiting her prison and watching her in her cell from the courtyard, twisted movie to say the least.


----------



## redkitty

Last night we watched *The Forbidden Kingdom* with Jet Li and Jackie Chan.  It was an easy watch, the fights were good but it could have been better.


----------



## meshoo96

ribs and steak said:


> I dont know about anyone else out there but all of the Marvel comics movies never follow the true origin(s) when the movie(s) were made This is the reason why I dont go to these movies, I wasnt impressed by the last transformers movie although I liked the animated one that was produced under a different movie company



I heard that iron man was very close to true.... haven't seen it yet and i'm not sure i want to try the new hulk movie after the last disaster....


----------



## redkitty

Last night was *Fools Gold* with hottie Matthew McConaughey and super sexy Kate Hudson.  It was a fun no-brainer and gave me some giggles!


----------



## In the Kitchen

*Ironman*

I, for one, promote anyone who wants to go see IRONMAN.  I had not been to theatre more than 10-15 years, this impressed me.  Almost as much as the first Star Wars!  And that was my favorite.  Everyone I know tells me it was a 'blockbuster'.  I didn't want to leave my seat afraid I would miss something.  No rewind button.  I would like to see again.


----------



## meshoo96

In the Kitchen said:


> I, for one, promote anyone who wants to go see IRONMAN.  I had not been to theatre more than 10-15 years, this impressed me.  Almost as much as the first Star Wars!  And that was my favorite.  Everyone I know tells me it was a 'blockbuster'.  I didn't want to leave my seat afraid I would miss something.  No rewind button.  I would like to see again.



my son saw it...it's gonna have wait for dvd for me though.....funds are tight at the moment and i can think of a better way to spend $50


----------



## GB

There will be blood. I liked it.


----------



## Barbara

meshoo96 said:


> my son saw it...it's gonna have wait for dvd for me though.....funds are tight at the moment and i can think of a better way to spend $50


 

where do you live that it costs $50 to go to a movie!!!


----------



## redkitty

GB said:


> There will be blood. I liked it.



Such an awesome movie!  He deserved an award for his performance.

Today I watched *An Affair To Remember,* can't believe I hadn't seen it before now.  I loved it, Cary Grant was such a hottie!  Funny enough, he was born in the part of Bristol that we live in.

Also, *Reign Over Me* which was so intense and sad.  I thought Adam Sandlers performance was amazing....and Don Cheadle.  Although I shed some tears I really enjoyed it.


----------



## LadyCook61

redkitty said:


> Such an awesome movie! He deserved an award for his performance.
> 
> Today I watched *An Affair To Remember,* can't believe I hadn't seen it before now. I loved it, Cary Grant was such a hottie! Funny enough, he was born in the part of Bristol that we live in.
> 
> quote]
> I have that dvd . I enjoy Cary's movies too .  I liked him in The Bishop's Wife where he played an angel.


----------



## LPBeier

redkitty said:


> Today I watched *An Affair To Remember,* can't believe I hadn't seen it before now. I loved it, Cary Grant was such a hottie! Funny enough, he was born in the part of Bristol that we live in.
> 
> Also, *Reign Over Me* which was so intense and sad. I thought Adam Sandlers performance was amazing....and Don Cheadle. Although I shed some tears I really enjoyed it.


 
I love both of these movies!!!  I think Adam Sandler should do more dramatic roles - I have never really liked his comedies but this was incredible and I have always liked Don Cheadle (way back to when he played in the last few seasons of the Golden Girls).

As for Cary Grant, I don't think there is a movie of his I haven't loved, but this was one of my favourites.


----------



## MexicoKaren

Redkitty, you have good taste! It sounds funny for someone so young to appreciate a man like Cary Grant. He was one-of-a-kind. I adored that movie and watched it many many times. I'll be sure to catch Reign Over Me - sounds intense, but interesting.


----------



## buckytom

"300"

lots of exploding blood packets. 

i liked the movie, but i needed to watch it on a tv with better black levels. and i wish the guy doing the narration didn't have such a goofy voice. i kept thinking of him as the bumbling monk in "van helsing".


----------



## Loprraine

"Paper Clips"  More of a documentary, but quite incredible.


----------



## LPBeier

Loprraine said:


> "Paper Clips" More of a documentary, but quite incredible.


 
Oh, Loprraine, I really want to see that; however neither our video on demand nor the video stores seem to have it.


----------



## suziquzie

Watched Forrest Gump again. I love it, and now I have my kids requesting it!


----------



## Loprraine

Laurie, it was on one of my channels twice yesterday.  Watched it both times.  I hope you get to see it!


----------



## redkitty

suziquzie said:


> Watched Forrest Gump again. I love it, and now I have my kids requesting it!



Run Forrest.....RUN!!!!

We just watched it on cable the other night for the 20th time!  Such a great movie.  I love the last scene when he's sitting with him waiting for the school bus.


----------



## suziquzie

I gotta find BUBBA!!!!! 

The boys have been yelling it all day......


----------



## Barbara L

LPBeier said:


> Oh, Loprraine, I really want to see that; however neither our video on demand nor the video stores seem to have it.


I just now searched ebay and found 6 copies.  You might want to check them out.  It will be very much worth the effort.

Barbara


----------



## LadyCook61

Gettysburg- Jeff Daniels, Martin Sheen, Sam Elliot..  watched it on dvd.


----------



## The Z

Cloverfield.

I liked it.  Not your run-of-the-mill monster movie where a group of scientists come up with origin data and figure out how to stop it.  Not hardly.  This one is a little more scary and disturbing.


----------



## redkitty

PS I Love You....cute.... but nothing I would run out to buy.


----------



## suziquzie

Cars... 
348th time but I cannot say no to a Pixar movie on a rainy yucky morning.


----------



## LadyCook61

Cats and Dogs on dvd


----------



## Maverick2272

Enchanted, kids liked it, DW went to sleep early and I went back to working on the computer.


----------



## suziquzie

Well now we just finished watcing Apollo 13. 
How come I still cry when I know what's gonna happen, I've seen it a million times! 
Must be Tom Hanks week around here..... my 8 yr old, new Forrest Gump fan, noticed that Lt. Dan was in the movie with Forrest again. 4 yr old noticed too. Sharp boys! Most days.....
I suppose to be fair to baby girl I should top off Tom Hanks week with another showing of Toy Story..... 1 and 2.


----------



## Maverick2272

We also saw I Am Legend. Pretty good and liked Will Smith in it, but as DW put it "28 Days Later was better because they didn't try and make them 'superhuman and unbelievable' like they did in I Am Legend".
I agree, I can see no reason why they had to make the infected have superhuman strength and agility.


----------



## LadyCook61

Dvd rental from the Library ...  It Happened One Night


----------



## Barbara L

A little weird for June, but I just watched "Santa Clause 3: The Escape Clause."  

I loved the first one.  The second one was good but not as good as the first.  This one was just plain stupid through the first half, then it was ok.  Not worth buying, so I'm glad I got it on Starz.  

Barbara


----------



## LadyCook61

The Big Sleep... Humphrey Bogart and Lauren Bacall


----------



## Katie H

Buck and I watched _Serpico_ a  few nights  ago.  Movie held pretty true to the  Peter Maas book, which  I practically "ate" when it came out.  Al Pacino was perfect in the part.

After seeing the movie I Googled "Serpico."  What an interesting man!

Just  got our Netflix movie delivery today  - _The Departed_.  Probably won't get  to it for a  few days or maybe a week.  We  spend a lot of our hot weather evenings out on the  front porch.


----------



## Zereh

I went to Ironman a couple weeks ago in the theater. Oh. My. God.  Loved it! Loved everything about it! 

Sat on a friend's couch a couple afternoons ago and watched "Boondock Saints". Though it was made in 1999 and it was a tad bit bloody for me, it was sublime none-the-less. William Dafoe was spot on; the brothers (Sean Patrick Flanery & Norman Reedus) were fantastic. Their "funny man" friend, played by David Della Rocco, was the perfect wild card to everyone else's serenity. I highly recommend watching it if you haven't already. 


Z


----------



## redkitty

I watched He Was a Quiet Man (2007) and thought it was rather disturbing.  It was great to see Christian Slater though as he's been doing loads of TV stuff these last few years and not as many movies.


----------



## DramaQueen

*I watched "Reign on Me" the other night and was blown away but the terrific job Adam Sandler did with his character.  I am not really an Adam Sandler fan, but his dramatic portrayal of the character whose family was killed on 9/11 was mezmerizing and the story was intense and very interesting.  *


----------



## LadyCook61

an oldie--- The Best Years of Our Lives.


----------



## MexicoKaren

LC61, it seems that you are a connoisseur of wonderful, classic movies. You have mentioned quite a few of my old favorites lately. I've just been reading The Big Sleep, by the way. Gosh, Raymond Chandler was a good writer - also read The Long Goodbye recently. Good stuff.


----------



## redkitty

DramaQueen said:


> *I watched "Reign on Me" the other night and was blown away but the terrific job Adam Sandler did with his character.  I am not really an Adam Sandler fan, but his dramatic portrayal of the character whose family was killed on 9/11 was mezmerizing and the story was intense and very interesting.  *



I just watched it a couple days ago and felt exactly the same way (except I love Adam Sandler!)  I thought Don Cheadle was awesome as well.


----------



## blissful

The Piano-again for the 100+ time. I love the music and the scenery. I've seen the beginning 100+ times, the ending about half as much, and I still love it. I always feel better when I watch it.


----------



## DaveSoMD

I watched Alvin and the Chipmunks the other night.  Great fun!! Especailly if you remember all the songs.


----------



## MexicoKaren

Watched "I am Legend" last night. Good movie; Will Smith was outstanding. It didn't conform really well to the Richard Matheson short story on which it was based, but the world has changed alot since that story was first written. Suspenseful and very realistic, but I was a little disappointed in the abrupt ending.


----------



## Maverick2272

Watched Spiderman 3 last night. Was OK, some of the scenes were a little corny but funny, like when Peter was walking down the street strutting and doing his 'moves' for all to see. Corny, but the womens reactions as they ran the other way was pretty funny. And the Jazz Club scene was a bit over the top.


----------



## Barbara L

I watched "The Good Witch" on Family Channel this evening (I recorded it last night).  It was cute.  Right now "we" are watching "Rambo."  I am watching it as I check DC, enter sweepstakes, and check email.  James is watching it through his eyelids.  I'm not sure how he can hear it sometimes through the snoring!  

Barbara


----------



## Nige

Just spent a lazy Sunday mornong watching The Condemned.  It's got it's fair share of action, but has what us brits would call 'slushy American sentiment'.  A bit like the alternative ending of I am Legend (**** good film).  However I enjoyed it, although the storyline is a bit far fetched.  Overall 7.5/10

I'm just downloading Blues Bros to my phone as i'm hitting the beach soon, not the best way to watch a movie - but I sorta know what happens anyway


----------



## GB

We watched Untraceable last night. We both enjoyed it, but I liked it more than DW. It was very suspensful and the story was cool. DW was quite scared.


----------



## sattie

Spider-man 3..... I found it kind of a bore.  Same stuff again except for Bad Spidey... but fairly predictable.  I should have watched I Now Pronounce you Chuck and Larry.


----------



## Pook

"Virus"...the original 1980 movie with George Kennedy, Robert Vaughn, Bo Svenson, and Chuck Connors. Haven't seen it in ages, and finally found it online and downloaded it.
Cool movie!


----------



## Maverick2272

sattie said:


> Spider-man 3..... I found it kind of a bore.  Same stuff again except for Bad Spidey... but fairly predictable.  I should have watched I Now Pronounce you Chuck and Larry.



Very funny movie, but with some serious parts mixed in. It all works out in the end though, a pretty good roll for Robin Williams I thought.


----------



## Katie H

Nige said:


> I'm just downloading Blues Bros to my phone as i'm hitting the beach soon, not the best way to watch a movie - but I sorta know what happens anyway



Love, love, love _Blues Brothers._  Especially liked when they were driving through the shopping center and when they went to see the "penguin."  Such a funny movie.

Tonight  Buck and I plan to watch the DVD of _The Departed._  Will let you know what we think of it.


----------



## Maverick2272

Katie E said:


> Love, love, love _Blues Brothers._  Especially liked when they were driving through the shopping center and when they went to see the "penguin."  Such a funny movie.
> 
> Tonight  Buck and I plan to watch the DVD of _The Departed._  Will let you know what we think of it.



Very graphic and violent, but a good movie overall.


----------



## babetoo

watched baby boom with diana keaton on tv yesterday. it was cute. don't watch many movies, would rather read.

babe


----------



## knight76

Finally watched cloverfield on our home 100" theatre and have to say, I wasnt looking forward to this as I don;t go for the camera shake technique but I really enjoyed this one.

It really places you there with the characters to experience what they experience. I am now imgaining a world war 2, saving private ryan styled movie all from the first person perspective. Would be great.


----------



## Dina

You don't mess with the Zohan with Adam Sandler was so comical.  My husband and I laughed through the whole thing!


----------



## Uncle Bob

National Treasure 2.....Book of Secrets....

I enjoyed it!


----------



## meshoo96

Watched Young Frankenstein yesterday...was the first time I've seen it. DH laughed a lot more than I did...


----------



## Maverick2272

Maverick2272 said:


> Very funny movie, but with some serious parts mixed in. It all works out in the end though, a pretty good roll for Robin Williams I thought.



Whoops, mixed this up with License to Wed. This one was a good one with Adam Sandler in it.


----------



## buckytom

meshoo96 said:


> Watched Young Frankenstein yesterday...was the first time I've seen it. DH laughed a lot more than I did...


 
young fron-ken-shteen is one of the funniest movies of all time!

" Oh. Where you going?... Oh, you men are all alike. Seven or eight quick ones and then you're out with the boys to boast and brag. YOU BETTER KEEP YOUR MOUTH SHUT."


----------



## DaveSoMD

buckytom said:


> young fron-ken-shteen is one of the funniest movies of all time!


 
Without a doubt.  "Hump?  What Hump?" 


Last night we watched Mr Magorium's Wonder Imporium.  Very funny, very sweet movie.


----------



## suziquzie

National Lampoon's Vacation was on last night. 
I love that one, always makes me stop flipping channels.


----------



## sattie

I Now Pronounce You Chuck and Larry.... it was ok, mildly intertaining.


----------



## suziquzie

Ok don't laugh. I was a sheltered child.
DH recored Footloose on the DVR for me, I finally saw it...after 20 something years of saying I never have before. 
Maybe it was alot less..... corny in 1984!
Still cute tho.


----------



## ribs and steak

*PS- I love you*

Twice within the past month I recorded & paid for this movie on dish network. After watching parts of both recordings with my mother she deleted it. Looking forward to Kung Fu Panda this weekend.


----------



## Maverick2272

suziquzie said:


> Ok don't laugh. I was a sheltered child.
> DH recored Footloose on the DVR for me, I finally saw it...after 20 something years of saying I never have before.
> Maybe it was alot less..... corny in 1984!
> Still cute tho.



Watching it now yes it does seem corny, but back then... loved the song Footloose, couldn't get enough of it. I also loved how at the end the Pastor dances with his wife...


----------



## Maverick2272

Dogma, can't get enough of that movie!


----------



## Barbara L

suziquzie said:


> Ok don't laugh. I was a sheltered child.
> DH recored Footloose on the DVR for me, I finally saw it...after 20 something years of saying I never have before.
> Maybe it was alot less..... corny in 1984!
> Still cute tho.


James and I watched that this weekend.  He had never seen it either, which really surprised me.

Barbara


----------



## MexicoKaren

Watched Untraceable tonight. NOT for the squeamish. Very suspenseful and filmed in my hometown of Portland, Or, so I enjoyed that. Intriguing plot (although I have read in reviews that the techno stuff is not exactly accurate) and dark, dark, dark.


----------



## corazon

Took the kids to see Kung Fu Panda last week. We all enjoyed it.
We also watched American Gangster recently. Denzel Washington really is a great actor.


----------



## Maverick2272

Watched Stargate: The Arc of Truth. Felt like a long regular episode, nothing special to it at all.


----------



## JoAnn L.

I just watched Gosford Park. I really enjoyed it but I had to have the subtitle's on. There was a lot going on. Then I watched it again with the screenwriter's commentary with Julian Fellowes. I liked hearing how much fun everyone had making this film, and how much they all loved the director Robert Altman.


----------



## Barbara L

Tonight we saw "The Happening" and the new "Indiana Jones" movie. 

"The Happening" was okay, but I would suggest waiting to rent it on DVD. It is definitely not up to the standards of "Signs" or "Sixth Sense" (also by M. Night Shyamalan), but it had some mild suspense. It actually was quite humorous at times. I started to say it was unintentional humor, but I believe parts were intentional, and others may not have been intended. 

We enjoyed the new Indy movie, but it wasn't nearly as good as the others. 

Barbara


----------



## babetoo

saw My Life on tv today, with micheal keaton and nicole kidman. an exquisite little movie. very different from what he usually plays.

he plays a father to be and he is dying. he is making a video of his life for the baby to come.

made me cry

babe


----------



## expatgirl

The Bucket List---so good........made me think of Buck........what an irony........


----------



## redkitty

expatgirl said:


> The Bucket List---so good........made me think of Buck........what an irony........



Loved it, really great characters.


----------



## expatgirl

I know..........Jack Nicholson and Morgan Freeman (whom I adore) were superb in The Bucket List weren't they?


----------



## Maverick2272

Lions for Lambs and then tonight The Shooter. Lions for Lambs was OK, I think Robert Redford tried to tackle too many aspects of the problem instead of focusing in one one more to really get it home, but still a good movie.
The shooter was a great suspense action movie, I really liked it a lot.


----------



## GB

National Treasure: Book of Secrets.

I enjoyed it. It was ridiculous and completely unbelievable, but as long as you go in expecting that then it is a fun movie.


----------



## Fisher's Mom

babetoo said:


> saw My Life on tv today, with micheal keaton and nicole kidman. an exquisite little movie. very different from what he usually plays.
> 
> he plays a father to be and he is dying. he is making a video of his life for the baby to come.
> 
> made me cry
> 
> babe


Oh Babe, I saw this one years ago and I loved it! As I recall, I bawled my eyes out, too. Thanks for reminding me about it - I'm pulling it out of the video cabinet.


----------



## TATTRAT

Watched Dan in Real Life, I was really surprised, I loved the movie.


----------



## Jeekinz

Semi-Pro


----------



## babetoo

Fisher's Mom said:


> Oh Babe, I saw this one years ago and I loved it! As I recall, I bawled my eyes out, too. Thanks for reminding me about it - I'm pulling it out of the video cabinet.


 

you are welcome. not ashamed to say it made me cry as well.

babe


----------



## LadyCook61

The Red Badge of Courage , dvd from the Library.


----------



## Toots

Saw two on dvd this past w/end:

The Diving Bell & the Butterfly - this was really good, and its a true story

Before the Devil Knows Your Dead - suspensful, pretty good plot.  

I'd recommend either


----------



## JillyBean

TATTRAT said:


> Watched Dan in Real Life, I was really surprised, I loved the movie.


 
Agreed, it surprised me.

Saw Kung Fu Panda at the IMAX this weekend and thought it was really good.  Jack Black was...well...Jack Black and Dustin Hoffman was great considering it was his first voice-over role.  Funny, lots of action, and the kids sitting around us LOVED it.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Just got done watching "Mrs. Palfrey at the Claremont". An elderly widow and a young writer develop an unlikely friendship. I enjoyed it very much. Joan Plowright is an excellent actress.


----------



## mudbug

"The Courtship of Eddie's Father", with a very very young Ronny Howard and Glenn Ford, Dina Merrill, and Shirley Jones.


----------



## MexicoKaren

Loved the Bucket List, Expat, although it was sad (of course, we all knew how it was going to end, but it was still a tearjerker.)

We watched Young Frankenstein with son, DIL and grandaughters (9 and 11). A little sophisticated for the girls, but we all laughed ourselves silly.


----------



## LadyCook61

JoAnn L. said:


> Just got done watching "Mrs. Palfrey at the Claremont". An elderly window and a young writer develop an unlikely friendship. I enjoyed it very much. Joan Plowright is an excellent actress.


 
interesting, that a window and a writer develop a friendship...  lol


----------



## middie

Something called Cabin Fever. Gruesome. It wasn't good but it wasn't entirely bad.


----------



## LadyCook61

My Fair Lady- Audrey Hepburn


----------



## sattie

NL Vegas Vacation.... still love this cheesy movie!


----------



## HMGgal

Charlie Wilson's War, Elizabeth. Chariots of Fire for tomorrow. Netflix rocks.


----------



## luvs

ratatouille. cute movie.


----------



## suziquzie

ConAir was just on TBS..... Not much else on so I just kept watchin.....


----------



## Maverick2272

Watchin Suicide Kings, dark, kinda fun, fairly gruesome and a neat twist.


----------



## HMGgal

luvs said:


> ratatouille. cute movie.


I totally agree!


----------



## JillyBean

Just saw "About Schmidt" again, with Jack Nicholson and Kathy Bates.  I think it's one of Jack's best performances.  Great movie.


----------



## expatgirl

we're spoiled---y'all do know that..........where were these movies and internet and computers when I was growing up????????  I'm so jealous of our terribly spoiled offspring.....there was no TIMEOUT except for a swat on the bottom........hahaha


----------



## GB

We saw Man Of The Year with Robin Williams. It was OK, but got weirder and weirder as it went on. I am glad we did not pay anything to see it, but for free it was entertaining enough.

We also watched We Are Marshall. I was not crazy about it, but my wife liked it.


----------



## expatgirl

After seeing Jack Niholson in Bucket's List he is definitely diverse in selecting his movie roles.........I saw him last week in a reprise of One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest.......of course that one sealed his career forever


----------



## sattie

The Game Plan... could not watch it all.... got bored with it.

The Hills Have Eyes II.... another semi lame movie that I watched, but was lacking.

Bable .... decent movie.... wayyyyyyyyy to looooooooooong!!!


----------



## MexicoKaren

Sattie, I watched Babel on a flight from San Francisco to Hong Kong last year. I was a "captive audience" so to speak.  Still, found it long and very depressing. Followers of Brad Pitt's career will find it interesting, though, because he gives a really exceptional  performance.


----------



## herbgrower

At the theatre the last movie I saw was Iron Man - it was ok -  

At home  it would be Hairspray - John Travolta is one ugly woman, but it made me laugh (I love Christopher Walken)


----------



## HMGgal

I just watched "The Insider" last night, about the tobacco company whistle blower. Engrossing, enraging, and very well done; all that a movie should be.


----------



## sattie

MexicoKaren said:


> Sattie, I watched Babel on a flight from San Francisco to Hong Kong last year. I was a "captive audience" so to speak. Still, found it long and very depressing. Followers of Brad Pitt's career will find it interesting, though, because he gives a really exceptional performance.


 
I really liked the movie, I'm just to the point where the shorter the movie the better.  It definately makes you think tho!


----------



## Fisher's Mom

expatgirl said:


> After seeing Jack Niholson in Bucket's List he is definitely diverse in selecting his movie roles.........I saw him last week in a reprise of One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest.......of course that one sealed his career forever


Oh Gosh, thanks so much for bringing up One Flew Over The Cuckoo's Nest! I read the book just after it was published and adored it. Later, when I saw the film, I was blown away by Will Sampson's character Chief Bromden. Not only did he play the part just as I had imagined it, but he looked exactly like my father (except my father wasn't tall like that). Well, I came home and told my dad and pestered him to go and see it with me. Finally he did and he said Oh yeah, he looks a lot like some of my relatives I remember as a child. Not long after, I discovered he was born in OK in the same town as my father and he was Creek Indian, just as my father was. I never even knew what tribe my father's ancestors were or that my father was 3/4 Creek Indian! Odd that I never realized it because we have very dark skin and Native American features. Later, Will Sampson died in Houston, where I lived, following surgical complications. Anyway, after that long and OT story, this is a great movie and well worth watching!


----------



## expatgirl

So sorry to here about Will Sampson and I thank you so much for the background info....I had heard that he was a real Indian recruited for the part.........I actually found it very difficult to watch this movie again......I guess I knew what was going to happen....but apparently the author was quite upset that the movie was NOT told from the chief's point of view.....how interesting.......I thought that both the book and movie were  great, too..........


----------



## texasgirl

sattie said:


> I really liked the movie, I'm just to the point where the shorter the movie the better. It definately makes you think tho!


 

A D D
I watched game plan, it was cute! We all have our own idea of good though.


----------



## TATTRAT

No Country for Old men-   I liked it, good stuff, and I love the hit man character.


----------



## Saphellae

The Incredible Hulk in theaters right now.  It was really good. I went there feeling really tired at 10;30 last night and was wide awake through the whole movie.

Then we came home and relaxed in bed watching Troy. We started in the place we left off the night before, because I had fallen asleep halfway through.  I fell asleep again last night so I guess we will finish the movie tonight!! lol


----------



## expatgirl

Saphellae======I think the reason that Troy fell is that people fell asleep thru it.......A Trojan horse would certainly have gained their attention and reception.........even I would have woken up to a wooden horse filled with hunks.......


----------



## luvs

the simpons movie. thier episodes er better!


----------



## sattie

Let see... watched The Brothers Solomon.... what a waste!

Waitress... cute and entertaining movie.

Deja-vu.... very good movie... liked it the best of the 3!


----------



## Fisher's Mom

I watched The Bucket List, which I enjoyed a lot. I love Morgan Freeman and Jack Nicholson. Then I watched Strange Wilderness and laughed my butt off. My girlfriend and I watched it together and really, we laughed so hard we were crying and our ribs hurt. But I'm not sure if it was really all that funny or if we were just in one of those moods. Anyway, it's along the lines of "Something About Mary" and "Grandma's Boy". If you laughed at those, you'll probably laugh at this one.


----------



## GB

We just got back from seeing Wanted. It was entertaining. The visuals and stunts were great and the story was not bad.


----------



## texasgirl

sattie said:


> Let see... watched The Brothers Solomon.... what a waste!
> 
> Waitress... cute and entertaining movie.
> 
> Deja-vu.... very good movie... liked it the best of the 3!


 
 I will agree 100% on this one!! I had looked it on yahoo movies to see what it was, had not heard of it, showed it only made $900,000 +, now we know why!!


----------



## jpmcgrew

The Last Samurai with Tom Cruise. I thought he was awesome in this movie and yet no Academy Award another one I thought should win was Val Kilmer in Tomb Stone. ( Ill be your HuckleBerry) he was great in that role. I will never understand why some of the most favorite men actors never win an award even Brad Pitt has had some great roles like THE River RUNS THROUGH IT. And one of my favorites LEGENDS OF THE FALL. I have always thought the Awards were somewhat biased in some way.


----------



## HMGgal

We have Netflix and are revisiting some of our favorites: Chariots of Fire (in honor of the Olympic trials), O Brother Where Art Thou was last night, and we have Local Hero slated for this evening.


----------



## Maverick2272

The Messenger, not a bad movie but didn't get me really into it.


----------



## sattie

texasgirl said:


> I will agree 100% on this one!! I had looked it on yahoo movies to see what it was, had not heard of it, showed it only made $900,000 +, now we know why!!


 
I can't believe I sat through the whole thing!!!!


----------



## buckytom

hmgal, o brother and local hero are great flicks. the former has great music, and the latter great wit.

i watched "alpha dog" tonight. are there such things as movies which provide not redeeming value, and are potentially (probably actually) harmful and dangerous to young people?
this movie had childish values, both artistically and socially, and not in any way that could be counted as good. not even in contrast. bruce willis, sharon stone, and the rest of the cast should never win an award ever again just for being part of this trash.


----------



## mikki

I watched The Bucket List the other night, not a funny as I thought it would be, but a good movie.


----------



## GB

We watched 28 weeks later. DW had to sleep with the light on until I came to bed. I thought is was OK, but nothing great.


----------



## Hawkeye16

I watched Jumper last night, it was pretty good IMO.  I watched RAMBO earlier this week as well... definitely a RAMBO movie.


----------



## Callisto in NC

My daughter forced me to watch *I Am Legend*.  I may never forgive her.  Two thumbs way down.  I hated that movie more than any other I've seen this year.


----------



## GB

I watched Alpha Dog last night. I was surprised at how much I enjoyed this movie. It was way better than I expected. I also did not know that it was a true story. 

It was too loud and too vulgar for my wife though. They said the F word a few hundred times. That got old to her real quick.


----------



## buckytom

wow, gb, see my "review" of it a few posts up.

imo, it was as if they asked a bunch of young guys what they'd like to do in a movie. get high, drink a lot, have sex, pretend to be tough, shoot some guns and get into fights.
it actually makes a little more sense if it was based on a true story, but still, i hope there's not too many young rich kids that will be influenced to act like that.


----------



## GB

Well hopefully if those young rich kids do decide to stray they will have watched the movie to the end and see that it does not pay.

I went into this movie expecting it to be worse than horrible so maybe that expectation made me enjoy it more when it didn't completely suck. Did you go in expecting it to be good BT?


----------



## Maverick2272

10,0000 BC, not a bad movie, I am not so sure they couldn't have worked it out so they didn't need the narration, and they got kinda weird with what apparently was supposed to be the Egyptian Pharaoh or something and that he had just descended from the sky or come from Atlantis with two others that were now dead.
Not that the idea of using Platos accounts as related from the Egyptian records isn't an interesting idea, I just think they weirded it out a little and left me wondering where the hunters tribe was actually located and what lands he actually crossed.. IE trying to match geography and history took away from the movie in this case IMHO.


----------



## Saphellae

Last movie I saw was The Incredible Hulk. It was pretty good, and neat how they are tying Iron Man into it.. I suspect the next movie will be Captain America 

Before that, it was Kung Fu Panda. I am totally buying that one when it comes out!!!!

I was iffy about 10,000 BC, I'll download it when it is on video.


----------



## pot clanger

*Pan's Labyrinth *- I know it won all kinds of awards, (3 Oscars, plus!) but I rarely heed other's accolades... (unless you're telling me what kind of garlic press to buy!)  AND... (are you still reading this?) I don't ascribe to the whole "fantasy-magikal-Harry-Hobbit and the Big-Majikal-Stonel" genre thing....  but I really. liked. this. movie.  

Just sayin'...


----------



## LPBeier

Have watched several movies lately with both DD and me laid up.

*27 Dresses* - Cute and predictable
*Fool's Gold* - Again, predictable, but fun and a great cast.
*Definitely Maybe* - A wonderful unpredictable movie about love and choices
*Jumper* - I know it was the nature of the movie, but I found it too disjointed to keep my interest.
*The Bucket List* - Great Movie with great actors and a wonderful ending line!


----------



## MexicoKaren

potclanger said:
			
		

> *Pan's Labyrinth *- I know it won all kinds of awards, (3 Oscars, plus!) but I rarely heed other's accolades... (unless you're telling me what kind of garlic press to buy!) AND... (are you still reading this?) I don't ascribe to the whole "fantasy-magikal-Harry-Hobbit and the Big-Majikal-Stonel" genre thing.... but I really. liked. this. movie.
> 
> Just sayin'...


 
I did too, pc. I have also shared the DVD with Mexican friends and they loved it, too.


----------



## LadyCook61

went to the library, got dvd called The Day after Tomorrow.   It was okay.


----------



## Toots

It poured down here on July 4th so we went to a matinee and saw Roman du Gare - great suspense flick, stars Fanny Ardant.


----------



## texasgirl

LadyCook61 said:


> went to the library, got dvd called The Day after Tomorrow. It was okay.


 
I love those movies for some reason. They are so cheezy, but, I love them. Right along with Twister and Dante's Peak


----------



## Maverick2272

Dante's Peak was a good one, as was Twister. Real wild but fun nonetheless.


----------



## B'sgirl

Skulls.  

It's really freaky thinking that things like that are really going on in our government. And make me sick to think how people get trapped in societies like that and can't get out.


----------



## suziquzie

I watched 40 year old virgin again the other day....
the 1st time I watched it i thought it was really funny, but lego girl was colicky, so watching it on DVR took about 4 hours between screaming fits......
It's even FUNNIER without stopping! 
A little sick, but funny as HEdoublehockeysticks none the less.


----------



## sattie

Live Free or Die Hard.... entertaining, but unbelievable action sequences.

Rush Hour 3.... did not last the whole movie.  UGH!  And I really like 1 and 2!


----------



## Barbara L

We watched "X-Men, The Last Stand" on DVD tonight.  We last saw it about a year ago.  

Barbara


----------



## Saphellae

Nick and I saw Wanted last week, which was AMAZING let me tell you. We have never seen such an amazing ending - the concept and the gun fights were like nothing we've ever seen in movies before.

Last night we saw Hancock. It was pretty good and the twist at the end was surprising!


----------



## GB

Saphellae said:


> Nick and I saw Wanted last week, which was AMAZING let me tell you. We have never seen such an amazing ending - the concept and the gun fights were like nothing we've ever seen in movies before.


Yeah we thought it was pretty cool to watch all that too Saph. Makes me wonder though how many people are going to try to curve their bullets now.


----------



## deelady

Charlie Wilson's War....Great Movie!


----------



## Chicks

Watched The Birdcage last night, it is one of my favorites.  It always makes me laugh.


----------



## suziquzie

Chicks said:


> Watched The Birdcage last night, it is one of my favorites. It always makes me laugh.


 
LOL I love that one!!!! 
when my midlle son learned to walk, we called him Agador Spartacus like the "butler" in the movie. He walked just fine, until he had shoes on, then he couldn't stay upright for the life of him!


----------



## middie

I saw two last night at the Drive-In but the last movie was The Incredible Hulk.
Yeah it was pretty good.


----------



## LadyCook61

Sunset Boulevard.  "I'm ready for my closeup"


----------



## Barbara L

We had bought "The Bucket List" a few weeks ago but hadn't seen it yet.  We brought it over to my best friend's last night and watched it with her and her husband.  We laughed until we cried, then we just plain cried, and then we laughed through our tears.  A wonderful movie--Morgan Freeman and Jack Nicholson were the perfect pair for this one.

Barbara


----------



## expatgirl

Definitely agree with you on "The Bucket List"......great movie!!


----------



## GB

We watched 300 last night. Other than keeping track of the names of the characters, I really liked it. I was surprised that my wife liked it too. She had her head turned away from the screen for half the movie.


----------



## suziquzie

Finally got to see National Treasure 2 Book of Secrets. 
I really love both of those movies.


----------



## LadyCook61

watched The Fugitive .  Thought it was boring.


----------



## Barbara L

LadyCook61 said:


> watched The Fugitive . Thought it was boring.


I thought the movie was okay, but I loved the series.  My mom and I always watched the reruns together.

Barbara


----------



## Maverick2272

Meet the Spartans... OK movie if you are trying really hard not to think that day...
And they were fixated on one thing thru out the entire movie, almost as if they just couldn't come up with any other types of jokes...
Made me want to watch 300 again.


----------



## meshoo96

we watched monty python and the holy grail. i had never seen it before.


----------



## Maverick2272

meshoo96 said:


> we watched monty python and the holy grail. i had never seen it before.



Loved the Holy Hand grenade!!


----------



## GB

meshoo96 said:


> we watched monty python and the holy grail. i had never seen it before.


So what did you think of it? A lot of women do not get the humor, but the ones that do really seem appreciate it. It is one of my favorite movies.


----------



## expatgirl

watched the "Other Boylene Girl"  not recommended for anyone looking for a true account of what really happened.........was quite disappointed as a result........her brother, George was not hounded up to Tyburn.....his end was quite dignified given the fact that he was a gentleman and he gave a very dignified speech. at the very end  they all did......otherwise their family members would suffer as a result............they made it look like that he went protesting the whole way.......he didn't..........he knew what was expected of him and he put on a show like his sister, Ann, that's the way it was back then..........not a movie I'd recommend to a Tudor fan...........way too many distortions................


----------



## meshoo96

DH and I watched Blades of Glory and Definitely, Maybe last night. Cute movies, but not ones that make me say "you HAVE to see them"


----------



## sattie

Heartbreak Kid...... kinda funny at times.


----------



## SizzlininIN

Friday night DH and youngest son went camping. I didn't go because I had to work the next day so I have a mom's night. I went to the local Chinese place and got me some General Tso's to go and the video store. I picked up the movie *"Meet the Brown's",* its a Tyler Perry Movie. I really enjoyed it but I'm a fan of Tyler's movies anyway.


----------



## Dina

The Dark Knight with Heath Ledger.  Argh!  Why do all the handsome guys have to die in the movies?!  I hate that Ledger is gone too.  He was an amazing actor ~ one of my favorites.


----------



## GB

We saw an "interesting" one last night. It was called *Teeth*. I am not going to tell you what it is about, but if you are interested then go to imdb.com and do a search on it.

The subject matter was interesting and the movie started out promising, but by the end it just got to be ridiculous.


----------



## LadyCook61

Cats and Dogs


----------



## Fisher's Mom

I watched "Bon Cop, Bad Cop" yesterday and it was great. It's a Canadian cop thriller/comedy and I laughed hard.


----------



## redkitty

*Lars and The Real Girl*, really great movie.  It should be labeled a drama instead of a comedy but we loved it.

Also, *Cloverfield* which I thought was much better than the reviews it received.  Only a true horror movie junkie can really appreciate it I think.


----------



## texasgirl

Superbad....and that is EXACTLY what I thought of it too!!


----------



## GB

Red we almost rented Lars last night. I kind of wish we got that instead of Teeth now.


----------



## roadfix

redkitty said:


> *Lars and The Real Girl*, really great movie.  It should be labeled a drama instead of a comedy but we loved it.



+1

Great film.  I saw it a couple of months ago on tv.  This film brought tears to my eyes.


----------



## sattie

texasgirl said:


> Superbad....and that is EXACTLY what I thought of it too!!


 
Yea, I tried watching that last week.... could not make it through the entire movie.


----------



## sattie

GB said:


> Red we almost rented Lars last night. I kind of wish we got that instead of Teeth now.


 
I went and looked up Teeth....


----------



## ribs and steak

I went to watch Hellboy:the golden army. not bad if you like action, language, and gore. I really wanted to see wall-E


----------



## babetoo

Barbara L said:


> We had bought "The Bucket List" a few weeks ago but hadn't seen it yet. We brought it over to my best friend's last night and watched it with her and her husband. We laughed until we cried, then we just plain cried, and then we laughed through our tears. A wonderful movie--Morgan Freeman and Jack Nicholson were the perfect pair for this one.
> 
> Barbara


 

great review barb, i have it here from netflix to watch tonight.

babe


----------



## texasgirl

sattie said:


> I went and looked up Teeth....


 
OMG, me too!!


----------



## Barbara L

GB, I almost entered a drawing for a copy of "Teeth," until I read the premise.  No thanks!

James had been wanting me to see "Stripes" for the longest time.  I finally saw it a few days ago.  It had a few funny scenes, but it was one of the stupidest movies I have ever seen.  I don't mind watching movies about idiots--if they show some signs of maturing as the movie progresses.  No maturity growth there.  And the amount of gratuitous nudity was definitely off-putting (we watched the extended version, which had even more added).  

Last night we saw "National Treasure: Book of Secrets."  We both really enjoyed that one.  

Barbara


----------



## suziquzie

The kids are watching CHarlie and the Chocolate Factory. 
I haven't seen much of it, but Johnny Depp so far is a little freaky. 
I liked him much better back when he was on 21 Jump Street. 
Does that make me old?


----------



## Toots

I went to a matinee yesterday and saw "Then She Found Me" - it stars Helen Hunt, Bette Miller (who is hysterically funny!), Colin Firth, etc.  It was really good.  Its a comedy/drama.  

This afternoon we watched a documentary about Joe Strummer called The Future is Unwritten, pretty good too.  My husband is a huge Clash fan so it was a hit here.


----------



## babetoo

went to netflix and looked up "Teeth" my lord what a premise. no thanks.

babe


----------



## sattie

texasgirl said:


> OMG, me too!!


 
LOL... it is different... that is for sure!


----------



## TyPiece

Just saw two excellent movies!
Friday night my fiance and I went to the movies and saw the new Batman. VERY COOL! Heather Ledger was a perfect joker. Well worth the money and almost 3 hours long. 
Tonight I finally saw Spiderman 3 for the first time with her family. Also very cool!


----------



## knight76

We just went to see Batman last night. A great movie and another good step forward for the new Batman series.

Heath was great as the Joker and totally over shadowed Batman in the movie. Looking forward to the next one.


----------



## roadfix

I watched _Crimson Tide_ on tv last night.  I was channel flipping and I came across it.  I've seen this film a couple of times before and I think this film is one of the better submarine movies, next to the _Hunt for the Red October_.


----------



## Barbara L

We saw "The Seeker" last night on DVD.  A little predictable at times, but it was pretty good.

Barbara


----------



## knight76

roadfix said:


> I watched _Crimson Tide_ on tv last night. I was channel flipping and I came across it. I've seen this film a couple of times before and I think this film is one of the better submarine movies, next to the _Hunt for the Red October_.


 
Have you seen Das Boot? Now that is a submarine movie.


----------



## roadfix

knight76 said:


> Have you seen Das Boot? Now that is a submarine movie.


Of course!  That's one of my favorites as well.  I've seen it several times.  I went and saw it when it first time came out in the theaters.  I can hear the rivets popping....


----------



## knight76

And the hull creaking.


----------



## MostlyWater

I _tried_ to watch Cheech and Chong's Nice Dreams.  Argh.


----------



## Maverick2272

Just saw Atonement, not bad but kinda weird at times. Pretty good ending to it.


----------



## ribs and steak

I went to see Wall-e & loved every minute of it. For a $6.25 ticket tis the best money I spent

saw h---boy, didnt like it that much


----------



## miniman

I've also just seen Wall-e - some very good graphics - didn't think much of the verbal communication!!1


----------



## meshoo96

I'm a huge Disney lover and can't wait to see Wall-e, but considering we are saving to move and buy a house, I can wait for it to come to DVD. We are going to watch Dan in Real Life tonight...


----------



## deelady

Dark Knight (batman movie).....pretty good, you get your moneys worth!


----------



## jkath

rented "Definately, Maybe"....ugh. I want my two hours back.


----------



## Barbara L

We saw the latest Rambo movie.  Other than the language (which was to be expected in that type of movie), it was good.

Barbara


----------



## miniman

Just watching "Blue Murder at St Trinians"


----------



## nitroy2k

azumi 2


----------



## roadfix

jkath said:


> rented "Definately, Maybe"....ugh. I want my two hours back.


I watched that on cable a couple of nights ago.  I enjoyed it.


----------



## luvs

i watched juno.


----------



## meshoo96

Dan in Real Life...good movie. Not typical Steve Carrell, but it was good...really good.


----------



## Barbara

Dark Knight, first hour very good. Thought it was too long. Not as creepy as I thought it would be, thank goodness. Gary Oldman was very good in it too. Ledger gets more of the press for obvious reasons.


----------



## expatgirl

Barbs, who is Ledger???I definitely HAVE been away too long............missed out on the people who are getting piercings.......not judging...........you miss out on too much if you do.....jest kidding...........


----------



## GB

28 days. Don't waste your time.


----------



## expatgirl

never got a chance to read Atonement..........lent it to a friend and it was ruined in a fire............................I'm not sad about its fate....I'm a strong girl........ but I am about the other books..........our best teacher had most of her books ruined for the children...........that's why so many of us turned out to help Eileen...........it was a horrible thing to happen.........


----------



## Dina

Mamma Mia with Meryl Streep.  It's totally fun to watch with your daughter or girlfriends.  My sister and I really enjoyed it.


----------



## meshoo96

I've been doing a "watch instantly" marathon on netflix all day....so many movies I can't even tell you where to begin... LOL


----------



## LPBeier

expatgirl said:


> Barbs, who is Ledger???I definitely HAVE been away too long............missed out on the people who are getting piercings.......not judging...........you miss out on too much if you do.....jest kidding...........


 
Expat, Heath Ledger is the actor who played the Joker in Dark Knight and has had a few other memorable roles lately. He died not too long ago of an "accidental overdose of prescription medication". Hope that helps!


----------



## sattie

Balls of Fury..... it was ok... not as funny as I hoped.


----------



## LPBeier

I think for me it is what movie "haven't" you watched lately!  DD rented Vantage Point and said how good it was but I was working that week so couldn't get to it before she returned it.  So then DH rented it for work and watched it but I was out and he returned it - he raved about it!  So our friends rented it and invited it over but it was during my 4 day depression and I didn't go but they said it was great.  During my recovery time after the surgery I am going to have to see that movie!!!!


----------



## miniman

I watched Miss Potter the other day - very gentle film but happy/.sad as well.


----------



## GB

LPBeier said:


> DD rented Vantage Point and said how good it was


We were so disapointed with this movie. I thought it looked so interesting in the previews, but when we watched it we felt it is very poorly done. None of the points of the story were ever explained. You had no idea what the motivations of some of the characters were. The format was also very annoying. You keep watching the same thing over and over which in theory might have been a good idea, but in practice it got very old very quick.


----------



## LPBeier

Thanks for the heads up GB, maybe I will not bother renting it for the third time....we'll see.


----------



## mudbug

knight76 said:


> Have you seen Das Boot? Now that is a submarine movie.



HH and I watch this one over and over again. Excellent movie.


----------



## LPBeier

luvs said:


> i watched juno.


 
Luvs, what did you think of it?  I thought this was really well done on all levels.


----------



## babetoo

tried to watch "the good shepard" last night. was struggling with it, and the power went off. it was off bout an hour. then i no longer had the interest which was tenuous at best.


babe


----------



## DietitianInTraining

We rented '21' and 'Stop-Loss'. Both were pretty dern good... '21' was a very clever movie about some gambelers, and 'Sttop-Loss' had a good story plus sum very good lookin fellas!!


----------



## pot clanger

I saw The Piano  - saw it when it came out in '93, such a powerful film - Holly Hunter is a superb actress ... and her playing aptitude made me catch my breath...  a film I think I would own...


----------



## deelady

10,000 BC .......very good, a little far fetched but a good story!


----------



## roadfix

deelady said:


> 10,000 BC .......very good, a little far fetched but a good story!


Interesting movie but I thought the acting was terrible.  Nice story otherwise, although I wanted to see more mammal scenes.  They were awesome.
I enjoyed 1,000,000 Years BC with Raquel Welch better.....


I watched _In Bruges_ last night.  Interesting story about two hitmen set in a beautiful town in Belgium.


----------



## blissful

pot clanger said:


> I saw The Piano - saw it when it came out in '93, such a powerful film - Holly Hunter is a superb actress ... and her playing aptitude made me catch my breath... a film I think I would own...


 that's my favorite movie, the music the scenery, and sometimes I fall asleep.


----------



## Aria

*It Was A SAD one*

Watched   The Bucket List with Jack Nicholson and Morgan Freeman.
Advertised:  "Hysterically Funny and Deeply Heartwarming".  

It was TOO SAD for me.  Not my kind of movie.  It did receive good reviews.  NOT one from me.  Aria


----------



## LPBeier

Aria said:


> Watched The Bucket List with Jack Nicholson and Morgan Freeman.
> Advertised: "Hysterically Funny and Deeply Heartwarming".
> 
> It was TOO SAD for me. Not my kind of movie. It did receive good reviews. NOT one from me. Aria


 
I actually loved the movie. No, the subject matter was not hysterically funny, but there were some Jack Nicholson moments that were priceless. I did find it heartwarming AND sad, but felt it was a good "make you think" kind of movie. Oh, and the acting, by everyone was wonderful. I specially loved Sean Hayes, though it took me most of the movie to realize who DH meant by "that gay guy from Will and Grace".


----------



## roadfix

I did not like Vantage.  I watched it last night.


----------



## elaine l

Tonight it will be Shooter...not sure if I will like it but the library had slim picks today.


----------



## roadfix

^^  good movie if you like suspense and action.


----------



## elaine l

I do like action, suspense and all that good stuff.


----------



## roadfix

enjoy


----------



## elaine l

Thanks.  I would like to have watched Charlie Wilson's War.  Did you see that?  I heard that it was good.


----------



## roadfix

I did, it was ok for me.  Movies about politicians in general don't interest me all that much, except JFK.


----------



## elaine l

Ditto I enjoy JFK and all Kennedy's (I am from MA after all!)


----------



## buckytom

"galaxy quest".

i just love this movie. and dw looks like sigorney weaver in it. i need to find her a torn spacesuit.


----------



## LadyCook61

I watched "That Touch of Mink"  an oldie with Cary Grant and Doris Day .


----------



## luckytrim

The Dark Knight-  a great movie, tho' it runs a little long, at 2 hours and 40 minutes...........


----------



## miniman

Just in the middle of watching Chitty Chitty Bang Bang.


----------



## redkitty

buckytom said:


> "galaxy quest".
> 
> i just love this movie. and dw looks like sigorney weaver in it. i need to find her a torn spacesuit.



Hahahahaa!  We love this movie too!!!


----------



## GB

buckytom said:


> "galaxy quest".
> 
> i just love this movie. and dw looks like sigorney weaver in it. i need to find her a torn spacesuit.


Hilarious movie. The first time I saw it I thought it was going to be really bad. I was glad at how wrong I was.


----------



## LadyCook61

an oldie,  The Love Bug  with Dean Jones and Michelle Lee.


----------



## Toots

We went to see Brick Lane on the matinee this afternoon.  It was good, my husband said it was a girl's movie.  The book of the same name is really good too.


----------



## Katie H

_Miss Potter_, with Renee Zellweger and Ewan McGregor.

It's the story of Beatrix Potter.  You know...the author of _Peter Rabbit_, etc.

Wonderful story.  She was an amazing person.  After the movie, I Googled her and discovered she was quite a woman.

Loved the movie.


----------



## redkitty

Although I've seen all his movies many times we watched Evil Dead again last night.  I love Sam Raimi!


----------



## Maverick2272

Charlie Wilson's War, it was pretty good.


----------



## Chico Buller

I went to go see "The Dark Knight."

After several people told me that The Joker reminded them of *me*, I had to go see this incredibly handsome, captivating bon vivant and ladies' man.


----------



## sattie

Preminition.... what a cruddy ending!


----------



## roadfix

I watched a 2006 Australian film *Jindabyne* last night on tv.  Lame ending but the film overall was very good, including some nice scenic cinematography.


----------



## luvs

we watched ferris bueller. love 80's movies.


----------



## elaine l

I love old movies.  Every summer I watch "gone with the wind" and every xmas I watch "it's a wonderful life." 

The last movie I watched was Letters from Iwo Jima and I didn't finish watching it.


----------



## roadfix

elaine l said:


> The last movie I watched was Letters from Iwo Jima and I didn't finish watching it.


You must finish watching this film.
Great film btw, way better than _Flags of Our Fathers_, although these films were made by the same director practically at the same time.


----------



## elaine l

Really?  I guess I put it on too late and got tired.


----------



## Maverick2272

Watched Wall Street Last night, classic movie that did a great job of defining everything wrong with the 80's....


----------



## ChefJune

elaine l said:


> Ditto I enjoy JFK and all Kennedy's (I am from MA after all!)


 
If you're a Kennedy fan, you would enjoy the new cookbook, "In the Kennedy Kitchen," by Neil Connolly, who was the chef at Hyannisport for Rose and Teddy in the '80s and '90s. Beautiful photos, story and great recipes, to boot!

Movie-wise, last week I attended the NY premier of "Bottle Shock," the loosely construed story of Chateau Montelena and their "win" over the French chardonnays in the "Judgment of Paris."  It was a good story, and the scenery was beautiful (how can you top Napa Valley?) even if it much of it was fictitious.


----------



## GB

We watched My Super Ex-Girlfriend. Man what a horrible movie that was. Thankfully we saw it for free. I would have been furious if I spend even $0.25 on it.


----------



## In the Kitchen

We are going to see Incredible Hulk this afternoon.  Any comments?  I don't think it was popular one to see.  Well, I liked Ironman so hope this one acceptable.  

Anyone see movie 21 with  Kevin Spacey.  Really good.


----------



## LT72884

In the Kitchen said:


> We are going to see Incredible Hulk this afternoon.  Any comments?  I don't think it was popular one to see.  Well, I liked Ironman so hope this one acceptable.
> 
> Anyone see movie 21 with  Kevin Spacey.  Really good.



its really good, pay attention at the very end of the movie because there is an importnat comment made by the general talking to someone very important..

21 is my fav movie because my uncle used to do that. he was very very good at counting cards and gambling back in the 70's. I think he even read the book by the MIT student.


----------



## In the Kitchen

LT72884 said:


> its really good, pay attention at the very end of the movie because there is an importnat comment made by the general talking to someone very important..
> 
> 21 is my fav movie because my uncle used to do that. he was very very good at counting cards and gambling back in the 70's. I think he even read the book by the MIT student.



Oh, am I thankful I can TELL someone where I am going!  My friends do wonder about me not going to see the movies they think are best.  Something about Sex or City Sex.  If I can avoid seeing something w/o sex, seems more appealing to me at least not actually see people with clothes off.  Must  be my age!  I know it is important in some stories but rather have them talk about their feelings than show them.

I sure will watch the very end LT72884!  Thanks for sharing, otherwise maybe would want to beat the crowd to parking lot.  

AND you LIKED 21.  Great!  Sure kept my interest.  To have relative with that kind of intelligence hope he is doing well and never had to go through what those guys did.  I sure feared what was going to happen to Kevin at the end.  Really a twist at the end.  Just loved it.  I could see that kind of movie again.  

Thanks again. Sure helped.


----------



## LT72884

In the Kitchen said:


> Oh, am I thankful I can TELL someone where I am going!  My friends do wonder about me not going to see the movies they think are best.  Something about Sex or City Sex.  If I can avoid seeing something w/o sex, seems more appealing to me at least not actually see people with clothes off.  Must  be my age!  I know it is important in some stories but rather have them talk about their feelings than show them.
> 
> I sure will watch the very end LT72884!  Thanks for sharing, otherwise maybe would want to beat the crowd to parking lot.
> 
> AND you LIKED 21.  Great!  Sure kept my interest.  To have relative with that kind of intelligence hope he is doing well and never had to go through what those guys did.  I sure feared what was going to happen to Kevin at the end.  Really a twist at the end.  Just loved it.  I could see that kind of movie again.
> 
> Thanks again. Sure helped.



LOL no my uncle did not get caught. He is a very smart person. Won the commandant award twice in a row from the military with like 97% or higher. i think that was it, any way the reason i say pay attention, if you liked iron man, youll see what i mean


----------



## In the Kitchen

LT72884 said:


> LOL no my uncle did not get caught. He is a very smart person. Won the commandant award twice in a row from the military with like 97% or higher. i think that was it, any way the reason i say pay attention, if you liked iron man, youll see what i mean



Special thanks. So happy you saw Iron Man really different.


----------



## In the Kitchen

LT72884 said:


> LOL no my uncle did not get caught. He is a very smart person. Won the commandant award twice in a row from the military with like 97% or higher. i think that was it, any way the reason i say pay attention, if you liked iron man, youll see what i mean



Oh, I laughed when it came to the end.  I certainly was waiting till the end and am I thankful I did.  Wonder if anyone else got the significance of him showing up at the end.  Everyone, including myself, enjoyed the Hulk the guy who played that part did good job and the animations were so outstanding.  I really questioned whether I should go but went because you informed me about the end.

Do you know we went when it was still daylight outside and I could not see a blasted thing when I got in there.  Everyone else were getting seats and I kept asking where they were?  I said out loud that I couldn't see, some guy with deep voice behind me said, tough lady ain't it?  I told him I was sorry and just didn't want to sit on the floor.  He didn't find humor in it.  Had his arms full of refreshments and I was holding him up.  I think I should stay home and wait for it on tv.  Alt hough I thank you LT at least I knew someone who knew something about it.  They all asked what you meant and i just told them they had to wait cause I didn't know. 

I could see Ironman again, couldn't you?


----------



## miniman

I just rewatched Good Morning Vietnam. Much sadder than I remembered. I love Robin Williams and will watch anything he is in several times over.


----------



## roadfix

I watched two chick flicks last night.  _Serendipity_ and _Definitely, Maybe_.


----------



## texasgirl

I was SUPPOSE to watch Daddy Day Camp, but, thanks to the Olympics and the first "preseason" Cowboys game, that didn't happen!!!!ARGH!!


----------



## GB

Saw two movies last night (I couldn't sleep). The first was 21. I really enjoyed this movie. Especially since parts of it take place in Boston.

The other was called The Number 23 (hmm I just now noticed how weird it is that one move is 21 and the other is 23). This was a really interesting movie. It starred Jim Carrey in a serious role. I do not think he had a single funny line in the movie. It was a movie that made you think. Not the best movie I have ever seen, but well worth watching.


----------



## redkitty

Hey G, I'm glad you liked The No 23....it shocked me to see him in that kind of role!  But he was great and very intense and it was creepy!


----------



## appletart

2 dvd's: U.S. Marshals with Tommy Lee Jones and Wesley Snipes, Robert Downey Jr. and the Gladiator w/Russell Crowe, Richard Harris and Connie Neilson.


----------



## SizzlininIN

I watched Nims Island with my youngest last night. A great movie to watch with the kids.


----------



## sattie

The Brave One... um... ok.  It was a fairly good movie.
Mr. Woodcock.... waste of time if you ask me.


----------



## roadfix

The Brave One was good.  The film somewhat reminded me of _The Taxi Driver_.


----------



## luvs

i watched 'how to lose a guy in10 days'. that's a cute movie i've watched probably 50 times. i love that movie!


----------



## suziquzie

Right now the movie du jour is Muppets From Space. 
Pretty cute, but how could it not be???


----------



## sattie

Sunshine.... very interesting movie.  Probably one of the better ones I have seen lately.

The Invisible... I got bored with it, much too long!


----------



## sattie

Multiplicity - one of my all time favs!

No Reservations - not what I expected.  I kinda thought it would be more of a comedy than what it was.


----------



## texasgirl

Enchanted, LOL, made dh sit through the whole thing!! That alone made it fantastic to me!!!


----------



## sattie

Was that any good Stacy????  That was the other option for Saturday night.  Was there alot of singing in it?  It looks like it would be cute, but I'm not a big fan of singing in movies.


----------



## GB

Into The Wild. We really enjoyed it. Too bad it was a true story.


----------



## luvs

i watched 'how to lose a guy in 10 days' again.


----------



## Katie H

appletart said:


> 2 dvd's: *U.S. Marshals* with Tommy Lee Jones and Wesley Snipes, Robert Downey Jr. and the Gladiator w/Russell Crowe, Richard Harris and Connie Neilson.



You'd have to look hard and know what to look for, but Buck was in this movie.  I tried out, but didn't make the cut.


----------



## Robo410

jusr saw Brideshead Revisited ... beautiful film, well made, fine cinematography


----------



## Katie H

Watched _Charlie Wilson's War_ as our regular Netflix movie.  It was okay.  I'm not sure what all the original hype was all about.  Just barely held my attention, even though I liked most of the cast.

Next up from Netflix is _Sunset Boulevard._  I love old movies, plus I'm reading a book about Lauren Bacall, which puts me in the mood for some of the classics, even though she has nothing to do with _Sunset Boulevard._


----------



## smoke king

"Bury my heart at wounded knee"-very powerful, very moving. Highly recommended.


----------



## qmax

"Outsourced".  Fitting as I watched it on a plane coming back from India.


----------



## texasgirl

sattie said:


> Was that any good Stacy???? That was the other option for Saturday night. Was there alot of singing in it? It looks like it would be cute, but I'm not a big fan of singing in movies.


 
oh, there's singing alrightthat's why hubby hated it and I loved it!!! 
Not alot, but, they do sing, but, it's kinda funny singing, really. It's cute, but, I wouldn't watch it again.


----------



## Lynd

Just watched Rat Race again after a long time. Funny movie


----------



## In the Kitchen

Red Box: Bank Job.  supposedly true story that is why I took time to watch this.  Otherwise would have been too much violence for my taste.  Red Box has fairly good movies if you can get them.  One thing for sure, when you are in grocery store really handy to have this option available.


----------



## luvs

well, i watched 'how to lose a guy' again... hmmm, i shoudn't say that to jake! he may figure i'm taking pointers
that's so cute a movie, i love to watch that movie!!


----------



## deelady

With my DF not home its chick flick time!! I watched "27 Dresses" pretty good! I got choked up at a part and laughed at others!


----------



## sattie

I tried to watch Enchanted...  between the squeaking and singing... it was kinda cute.  Definately not my kind of movie.


----------



## Lynd

watched big daddy last night, funny


----------



## LadyCook61

I watched 2 old movies on dvd - Midnight (Claudette Colbert and Don Ameche) 
No Man Of Her Own -  ( Clark Gable and Carole Lombard )


----------



## smoke king

I watched "the Big Lebowski" last night (for the 100th time) I love that movie!!

"The Dude"(Jeff Bridges) is everything I've ever wanted to be!!!


----------



## babetoo

started watching "the king of california" from netflix. it was so bad and so boring, i only watched about fifteen minutes of it.


babe


----------



## LadyCook61

Watching Perry Mason on dvd.


----------



## quicksilver

that film sounds interesting, Sav. Right now I'm watching 'Witness For The Prosecution' 1957, Billy Wilder film. Tyron Powers & Charles Laughton. Funny, dry humor with drama.


----------



## texasgirl

Watching American Gangster. I havent made up my mind on it yet.


----------



## LeeAnn

Last night - kids and I watched "The Breakfast Club", then started to watch "Nanny McPhee".  It was 9pm and I was falling asleep, my youngest had already fallen asleep so I told the girls I had to go to bed.  They stayed up but I'm not sure if they finished watching it.  We'll watch it later today when I get home from work.


----------



## Toots

Watched The Counterfeiters on dvd last Sat night - I highly recommend this film.


----------



## Sparkly77

Ace Ventura Pet Detective.  DH bought it for my DS, and I happened to be in the room whilst it was on.  I've seen it before and it's kinda funny, and a little silly as well (in a nice way), but overall a good laugh.


----------



## urmaniac13

We watched "Once" just the other day.  What a precious gem of the film, it had been a long time encountering a film that touched me so profoundly.  The ending was a bit sad but all the more poignant.  The music was absolutely beautiful too, the director made a right decision in using a pair of professional musicians instead of actors, and they both delivered a remarkably powerful performance.


----------



## Saphellae

We started to watch Hitchhikers Guide to the Galaxy last night but it was too late and I fell asleep. I have listened to the audio book while driving back and forth to Montreal and really enjoyed it.


----------



## roadfix

texasgirl said:


> Watching American Gangster. I havent made up my mind on it yet.



So did I.  There was nothing really new on cable last night so I watched bits and pieces of this film.  I've seen this film twice  before on tv.


----------



## QSis

Saw "The Bucket List" last night.  Great premise and I always enjoy Jack Nicholson.  

Very entertaining.

Lee


----------



## Toots

urmaniac13 said:


> We watched "Once" just the other day. What a precious gem of the film, it had been a long time encountering a film that touched me so profoundly. The ending was a bit sad but all the more poignant. The music was absolutely beautiful too, the director made a right decision in using a pair of professional musicians instead of actors, and they both delivered a remarkably powerful performance.


 
Agreed.  This was one of our favorite films last year.  Did you know the lead actor and the lead actress became a couple in real life after filming the movie?


----------



## blissful

Saphellae said:


> We started to watch Hitchhikers Guide to the Galaxy last night but it was too late and I fell asleep. I have listened to the audio book while driving back and forth to Montreal and really enjoyed it.


 Saphellae, I listened to that a number of years ago with my kids in the car and then saw the movie with my youngest most recently, it was so good......a classic.


----------



## Lynd

Last movie I watched... Star wars last night!  Hopefully I'll have time to watch another one later on in the evening, but I'm going to spend the day at the hospital so no Star Wars for me


----------



## falcontook

i watched that new movie Eagle Eye, early screening at ucla =)


----------



## Michelemarie

My daughter and I watched Baby Mama Saturday night, we are still laughing!


----------



## Uncle Bob

A Golden Oldie...."Meet Me In St. Louis".....Loved it!!!!!


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Last night I watched Made of Honor. It was a cute, lighthearted comedy. I especially enjoyed seeing "Mc Dreamy" (Patrick Dempsey) shirtless in a lot of the movie.


----------



## smoke king

Its kind of obscure, but I caught the movie "Martian Child" on HBO last night. Probably didnt get rave reviews, but the Mrs & I really enjoyed it. Touching, very heartwarming.......


----------



## pdswife

Uncle Bob said:


> A Golden Oldie...."Meet Me In St. Louis".....Loved it!!!!!


 

I love that movie too UB!
Glad you got to see it.


----------



## suziquzie

No Reservations, with Catherine Zeta-Jones.
Really cute movie, but I cried the whole time remembering my SIL...


----------



## texasgirl

suziquzie said:


> No Reservations, with Catherine Zeta-Jones.
> Really cute movie, but I cried the whole time remembering my SIL...


 
Very cute movie!

I am watching 30 days of nights, tonight. I love vampire movies and can't wait to see this one


----------



## Barbara L

We've mostly been catching up on TV shows we recorded, and watching some of the new ones, but we did watch "Gaslight" the other night.  I have always loved it, and James had never seen it before.  This was the Ingrid Bergman, Charles Boyer, Joseph Cotten version, but the original British one is on the DVD as well, so we plan to see that someday too.

Barbara


----------



## expatgirl

I don't know if any of y'all play charades but the easiest and one to stump everyone is Witness for the Prosecution-----how do you act that out in the allotted time???.......it's one of my favorite films and I just saw it recently........superb.......we used to play girls against the guys and I became "hated" for the "classics" the guys even made up a rude gesture if it was a "classic" which came from me........cahnt help it if they are not into film noire


----------



## GB

10,000 BC. What a waste of time. I expected it to be bad, but this was _really_ bad.


----------



## LPBeier

We watched "Smart People" with Sarah Jessica Parker, Ellen Page, Dennis Quaid and Thomas Hayden Church.  It was slow and sometimes you wanted to punch them out, but it was a great character study.  I actually liked it in the end.  Church and Page were awesome!


----------



## In the Kitchen

Iron Man coming on DVD Tuesday.  I plan on getting that one.  Could not believe that I saw the movie and what a surprise it was!  This way I will get to see again and notice more of details.  I just truly loved it.


----------



## urmaniac13

"Canadian Bacon".  Pretty funny satire from Michael Moore in his early days.  Alan Alda was spot on as the goofy president, also brought me back the good ol' John Candy nostalgia


----------



## roadfix

I watched _Smart People_ on tv last night.   It was just so so for me...kinda slow throughout.


----------



## babetoo

from netflix, i watched "the sentinel" last night. i really liked it, michael douglas and keffer sutherland. lots of action and intrigue. didn't even read while watching it.


----------



## expatgirl

what movies do you really like?????.........I may be buying some...........and I'm dealing with a really cheap hubbie so action, romance are good to go............thanks


----------



## expatgirl

GB said:


> 10,000 BC. What a waste of time. I expected it to be bad, but this was _really_ bad.



GB you and I are getting old........


----------



## getoutamykitchen

I watched Must Love Dogs w/ Diane Lane & John Cusak last week while waiting for my son to get out of school.
This week I started watching Catch and Release w/ Jennifer Garner


----------



## shannon in KS

I watched "knocked up" for the 5th time!  too funny! Seems like every time I watch it, I see something new and hilarious!


----------



## roadfix

^^^  same thing with _Good Luck Chuck. _The movie seems funnier, the more you see it.


----------



## Barbara L

We went and saw two movies tonight.  The first was a waste of time, and the second was great.

The first was, "Burn After Reading."  It showed potential, and it could have been good if it had been done right.  The language was absolutely horrible.  Between the language and George Cluny's character's invention (which could not be shown on TV), if they ever decide to show it on regular TV, it would be 20 minutes long after they cut all the stuff not allowed there.  The worst part about it though was that it had a total non-ending.  It just ended.  It ended with some guy asking what had happened, and another guy saying he didn't know.  The last line was something like, I guess we learned not to do it again.  Sheesh.

The other movie was much better.  An edge of your seat technology/political thriller (not the best ever, but good)--"Eagle Eye."  Worth seeing.  

Barbara


----------



## In the Kitchen

Got DVD Iron Man!  Even better than the first time.  Got to slow it down when I didn't catch or see something.   Fascinating movie.  Good acting too.  never read the comic book.


----------



## expatgirl

worst movie ever?????   no kidding??????..........then it would have to be Boxing Helena........I thought that it was a fight movie...........gads I wished that it was..........it was horrible..........Helena is being literally boxed up by a stupid boyfriend........he cuts her arms and then her legs off.........I'm not kidding..........horrrible film..........at the end she just has this hunger in her eyes.....my goodness.......who came up with this horrible premise...........


----------



## LT72884

Jossie and the ***** cats


----------



## LT72884

LOL it censored the title... Jossie and the pssy cats


----------



## expatgirl

of course it censored it........hahaha!!


----------



## pot clanger

I netflixed There Will Be Blood and watched it TWICE.  Incredible cinematography (I'm a sucker for eye candy!) and Danial Day Lewis is riveting in this powerful story...  I was surprised I liked it this much, as I (obviously) wasn't drawn to see it when it was playing in the theaters...


----------



## deelady

I just finished watching Juno.....I actually cried! I was surprised I enjoyed it as much as I did!


----------



## expatgirl

Just curious....how much does netflix cost????  I know.......a dumb question but I don't want to look it up if someone can tell me............I mean can I get it over here???


----------



## deelady

I don't know about where they ship to but I know they start at 4.00 dollars and something a month and have different plans going up....I pay 9.00 a month and get one movie from my list at a time and get a new one as soon as I mail that in (usually have a new one in my mail two days later!) so how many a month you get depends on you. the more you pay the more movies at once you get, but the one at a time works good for me!


----------



## LadyCook61

An old Disney movie PollyAnna with Hayley Mills.


----------



## CharlieD

No country for old man. I'm sorry but I do not get it, what is all hoopla about. I did not like it at all. Terrible waist of time.


----------



## pacanis

I think I'm around 18/month for three at a time. And.... I can also watch movies that I download, which is probably one of the many reasons new TVs come with PC hookups. So you can definitely take advantage of that expat, even if they won't ships to you. They probably have a plan just for downloads.


----------



## expatgirl

thanks, Pacanis.............we can download movies from the internet but only can show them on our ipods,,,,,,which is fantastic.........the Lufthansa flight that we take from here to Frankfurt is 5 long hours and unless you're seated in business class (yeah right like I'm going to spend $7,000 for a few drinks and a dinner with a cloth napkin) you're by yourself to amuse yourself....no movies or anything to watch....I love this new ipod which I bought at Christmas.....not only can you listen to music but you can watch movies.......fantastic......even my husband bought one as he travels so much........it really does make the time go by...........


----------



## redkitty

Garden State....such a great movie.


----------



## urmaniac13

Finally saw Hancock.  to say the least Mr. Will Smith never disappoints  Pity though it could have been done a whole lot better, with better quality CGI too, they should have taken a bit more time kneading this awesome concept at the beginning.


----------



## jpmcgrew

Idiocracy with Luke Wilson. I swear I really wonder if we are headed in that direction. Amusing movie.


----------



## Green Lady

My daughter and I saw the new release "An American Carol".  We enjoyed it and I found myself laughing out loud throughout the movie.  It's not for kids, though.  Some coarse language.  Kelsey Grammar played Gen. Patton and did a great job.


----------



## buckytom

american gangster.

pretty good movie, but russel crowe's nyc accent bugged the poop out of me. he couldn't pull it of to save his life. there's something a little aggressive, and a little dumb or maybe lazy sounding in a real nyc accent. his was too proper, too nice.


----------



## jabbur

Green Lady said:


> My daughter and I saw the new release "An American Carol". We enjoyed it and I found myself laughing out loud throughout the movie. It's not for kids, though. Some coarse language. Kelsey Grammar played Gen. Patton and did a great job.


 
  DH hates going to the theater for movies but this one that he has expressed interest in.  He's a bit afraid it will not be as good as it sounds so now I can tell him it's funny from someone who's actually seen it!  Thanks!


----------



## Barbara L

We saw "21" last night.  We really enjoyed it.  

Right now we are almost through "Driving Miss Daisy."  Can you believe that James had never seen it?!  I haven't seen it in many years.  I love it (so does James).

Barbara


----------



## Barbara L

Last night after "Driving Miss Daisy" we watched "Tommy Boy."  I had never had any interest in seeing it, but James wanted me to.  I'm glad I did--I really enjoyed it.

Tonight we watched a movie I recorded earlier tonight on Hallmark Channel--"The Valley of Light."  Wow!  What a great movie!  We both really loved it.

Barbara


----------



## LadyCook61

The Miracle Worker- Patty Duke, Anne Bancroft- story about Helen Keller.


----------



## Toots

I watched the Rape of Europa over the w/end.  It is a documentary about the looting of Jewish art during WWII.   It also followed investigators as they tracked down the artworks and returned them to their rightful owners after the war.  I thought this film was fascinating.


----------



## LeeAnn

Last night I watched "The Golden Compass", what a great little movie!  The kids checked it out the other night and hadn't watched it yet, they were at their dads yesterday when I got off work so I took advantage of the quiet and watched the movie.  They will watch it today and will enjoy it.


----------



## Fisher's Mom

We watched "Don't Mess With The Zohan". I laughed hysterically and so did a couple of others in the family, but about half didn't think it was funny at all. So now I'm wondering if it's just me?


----------



## lifesaver

The Little Rascals


----------



## SierraCook

On Saturday, I went to the movies with a friend.  We saw "Appaloosa" with Viggo Mortensen, Ed Harris, Jeremy Irons, and Renee Zellweger.  Great cast.  Good storyline.  Now I just have to what for it to come out in DVD, so I can add it to my movie library.


----------



## LadyCook61

On dvd... Cats and Dogs.


----------



## babetoo

on dvd, "the brave one" with jody foster .  she was excellent as always. very very unexpected ending. you really should watch it.


----------



## corazon

I recently watched sex and the city.
It was okay.  I was expecting a little better though.  Especially after all the hype.


----------



## suziquzie

The Bee Movie...
I didn't catch much I was running around doing stuff, but what I caught was pretty cute. I'll have to watch again I guess.


----------



## LadyCook61

Bought a dvd at Sam's Club... The Note which is very good, heartwarming, clean, no bad words,  no bad stuff.


----------



## Barbara L

"The California Kid," on DVD.  According to IMDB.com, it was ABC's 200th movie of the week (1974).  The background music is atrocious, but the movie is pretty good.  The two main stars are Martin Sheen and Vic Morrow.  Nick Nolte and Michelle Phillips were also in it.

Barbara


----------



## sattie

The Waterhorse - cute!
Multiplicity - love this movie
I Am Legend - Pretty good, somewhat dissapointed.


----------



## LadyCook61

I've been watching "Christy" on dvd.  Remember that tv show ?


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Mona Lisa Smile  with Julie Roberts. It took me 5 days to watch it.


----------



## GB

getoutamykitchen said:


> Mona Lisa Smile  with Julie Roberts. It took me 5 days to watch it.


Wow that is a looooong movie.


----------



## Barbara

Inspector Lynley Mysteries - Netflix

British


----------



## getoutamykitchen

GB said:


> Wow that is a looooong movie.


 
I was wondering if someone would catch that. Actually I watch a movie in the car when I'm waiting for my son to get out of school. He's one of the first ones out and if I don't get there 30 to 45 minutes early I end up half way around the block in a line of cars. I helps the time go faster.


----------



## Barbara

Green Lady said:


> My daughter and I saw the new release "An American Carol". We enjoyed it and I found myself laughing out loud throughout the movie. It's not for kids, though. Some coarse language. Kelsey Grammar played Gen. Patton and did a great job.


 
We wanted to see this movie and it disappeared out of our theaters in one week!!


----------



## love2"Q"

Iron Man .. i really liked it ..


----------



## quicksilver

Early this morning, 1945, 'The Picture Of Dorian Gray'.


----------



## deelady

Sally Hemings:An American Scandal


----------



## quicksilver

Last night I watched Hitchcock's, 'The Birds'.
I love watching Tippi Hedron. I think she's so elegant and classy. As I do Grace Kelly and Ingrid Stevens.


----------



## sattie

Freedom Writers... it was pretty good.


----------



## deelady

Feast Of Love with Morgan Freeman........man what a tear jerker!! Great movie!!


----------



## Barbara L

"Anaconda," and "Anaconda 3: Offspring."  (I had already seen the 2nd one).  Not too bad.

Barbara


----------



## babetoo

"fanny and alexander " It was in swedish and had sub titles in english. over three hours long. forgotten directors name already but supposed to be very experiential
can't imagine why i watched the whole things, most of it made no sense at all. lol


----------



## expatgirl

well, babetoo, it's one of those "artsy films" and I've seen a few of them and come away more confused than "enlightened"........don't feel bad........I know who wrote it but who cares..............it doesn't make sense.......


----------



## babetoo

expatgirl said:


> well, babetoo, it's one of those "artsy films" and I've seen a few of them and come away more confused than "enlightened"........don't feel bad........I know who wrote it but who cares..............it doesn't make sense.......


 
that is exactly how it felt when it ended. so much doesn't make sense. bergman maybe?


----------



## expatgirl

probably Igmar Bergman was the director but the writer of the book, I believe,  was J.D. Salinger.......interesting man ..............


----------



## merstar

"Witness For The Prosecution" starring Charles Laughton. Excellent film, and Charles Laughton is brilliant, as usual.


----------



## expatgirl

merstar said:


> "Witness For The Prosecution" starring Charles Laughton. Excellent film, and Charles Laughton is brilliant, as usual.



One of my all time favorites......also, it's a great one to give your opposition in playing charades......they will hate you forever but it's worth it......honestly how do you act that out????


----------



## texasgirl

Watched House on Haunted Hill, LOL Such a cheesy, but, at 10pm on Halloween, it' worked, hehe


----------



## expatgirl

hey, we're all voyeurs at heart.....looking at dumb stuff, knowing it's dumb stuff, but still enjoying the joi de estupido.......ok, I've mixed up French and Spanish.......


----------



## LadyCook61

merstar said:


> "Witness For The Prosecution" starring Charles Laughton. Excellent film, and Charles Laughton is brilliant, as usual.


 
I've seen that one on dvd from the libarary.  It is good.


----------



## pacanis

I watched Young Frankenstein last night. It's been a loooong time since I've seen it. I didn't realize Gene Hackman was in it until last night.


----------



## chefmaloney

Wuthering Heights


----------



## redkitty

I watched a crazy Canadian independent film called *Hey, Happy* with my housemate the other night.  And let me say .... it was crazy!


----------



## urmaniac13

"Burn After Reading".  One of the funniest comedies to come out in the last couple of years.  I never thought I would ever say this, but Brad Pitt was brilliant.  (his role was custom made for him IMO )


----------



## sattie

27 Dresses - Was cute, but overly long!


----------



## qmax

Mongol, Russian film about the early life and rise to power of Genghis Khan.

  Wonthe Academy Award for best foreign language film in 2007.  Was a terrific movie.


----------



## Jeekinz

We just bought journey To The Center of The Earth 3D version.  The movie was "ok" but the 3D effects were 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





We found ourselves looking for some sweet 3D action rather than paying attention to the plot.


----------



## Katie H

Last one I watched was animated..._Bee Movie_.  Soooo cute and filled with all manner of "hidden" adult humor.


----------



## GB

Katie E said:


> Last one I watched was animated..._Bee Movie_.  Soooo cute and filled with all manner of "hidden" adult humor.


I saw just about 10 or 15 minutes of that one, but it seemed extremely well done. At some point I would like to see the whole thing.


----------



## qmax

GB said:


> I saw just about 10 or 15 minutes of that one, but it seemed extremely well done. At some point I would like to see the whole thing.




The critics gave it a "B".


----------



## chefmaloney

I was dragged to the latest Batman movie. I must really be out of it because I couldn't follow it. The dialogue was hard to hear (for me). I almost fell asleep. All I knew was that they were going to blow something up every 3-5 minutes. "See that boat? They're gonna blow it up" sure enough the boat got blown up. "See that building? It's gonna get blown up" sure enough the building got blown up. 
No offence to anyone who liked the movie. I actually liked all of the other Batman movies but this one... I just didn't get it.
Now this is scary. Obviously I don't go to the movies very often. The last movie I went to (in a theatre) before that was the Titanic. I wanted to see it because it was up for so many awards. I enjoyed it.


----------



## GB

qmax said:


> The critics gave it a "B".


----------



## Saphellae

I saw Passchendaele last weekend. We missed the opening scene because the popcorn line was too long   It was a great movie though, I was holding back tears. It was touching to see alot of older people there too.


----------



## luvs

terms of endearment.
27 boxes of kleenex later, i could post...


----------



## chefmaloney

oh... you poor luvs. But just think, it would have been at least 30 boxes of 'the other brand'  (that is a good movie).


----------



## Barbara L

"What the Deaf Man Heard."  I recorded it a few weeks ago and finally got to see it.  It was a wonderful Hallmark Hall of Fame movie, starring Matthew Modine.

Barbara


----------



## smoke king

"The Big Lebowski".......for me its always the Big Lebowski-I watch a couple of times a week. Much to Mrs SK's disapproval!!!

The Dude Abides!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## expatgirl

if it's a Hallmark movie I'll see it in 3 years.........and it will be considered NEW..........Da am looking forward to it.......


----------



## urmaniac13

smoke king said:


> "The Big Lebowski".......for me its always the Big Lebowski-I watch a couple of times a week. Much to Mrs SK's disapproval!!!
> 
> The Dude Abides!!!!!!!!!!!



After I enjoyed "Burn After Reading" so much I found out lots of reviews were saying the Big Lebowski was even better.  So this one has been added among the top of my "to be seen" list.


----------



## urmaniac13

"Full of it"  Not exactly a memorable film, there was a few moderately funny parts, but I must say I am quite allergic to these stereotypical high school materials.

Plus it got me humming Sloop John B. continuously ever since...


----------



## sattie

Black Christmas.... could not watch it, what a waste of a movie.

Juno ..... Loved it!!!!

One Last Call ..... Another waste of a movie!


----------



## smoke king

Just watched "Baby Mama" - not really a Tina Fey fan, but I thought she did a good job in this. I think she and Amy Pohler are really funny together.

I doubt that I'd go out and buy it, but it was worth the 90 minute time investment, IMO


----------



## Barbara L

Kung Fu Panda.  Loved it, loved it, loved it!!!  My favorite character was Po's father.

Barbara


----------



## urmaniac13

Barbara L said:


> Kung Fu Panda.  Loved it, loved it, loved it!!!  My favorite character was Po's father.
> 
> Barbara



I LOVED IT TOO!!  When I saw the advert first I thought it was going to be horrible, but was coaxed to watch it by Cristiano's kids.  And boy was I wrong!!  It became one of my favourite animated films!!  I also saw it in the original English version and the voice cast was awesome too, especially Dustin Hoffman and Jack Black


----------



## Toots

I watched an indie film called Chop Shop last weekend.  It was good, but really sad and depressing.  I have "Run Fat Boy, Run" for tonight's movie.


----------



## pacanis

"The Happening", with Mark Wahlberg (sp?). The jury is still out on this one. It kept me interested and had potential, but I felt something was severely lacking, especially the ending. They continued with the movie's story, but not the main characters' story.


----------



## love2"Q"

Barbara L said:


> Kung Fu Panda.  Loved it, loved it, loved it!!!  My favorite character was Po's father.
> 
> Barbara


i watched this with my kids the other night .. what a great movie ..
and there is nothing cuter than my 2yo daughter yelling kung
fu panda .. in her own little way ..


----------



## phinz

I just got back from seeing Valkyrie. It was good, even for a Tom Cruise movie. I expect to see Oscar nominations for this movie, especially for Achievement in Costume Design.


----------



## sattie

AVP Reqreium,  Ok I guess.


----------



## Katie H

Sunset Boulevard with Gloria Swanson and William Holden.  Still an awesome movie and even better for the imagination because it was in black and white.

A classic!!


----------



## expatgirl

The Sandlot........watched it a million times.......still love it...........


----------



## obiwan9962

wall*E
just bought it
awesome


----------



## GB

We decided to take Rachel to her first real movie so we went to Madagascar 2. The movie was cute, but nothing special. I think Rachel was more impressed with the popcorn. She fell asleep with about a half hour to go and when she woke up she did not ask any questions about what happened. I do not think she followed it very well since she was not familiar with the characters.


----------



## babetoo

fractured with anthony hopkins, a taut thriller. he is sure a good actor.


----------



## pdswife

The new James Bond....


----------



## roadfix

I borrowed these from a friend for the weekend.  Hope they're good.


----------



## LadyCook61

An oldie... It's a Wonderful Life -James Stewart, Donna Reed.


----------



## LadyCook61

Katie E said:


> Sunset Boulevard with Gloria Swanson and William Holden. Still an awesome movie and even better for the imagination because it was in black and white.
> 
> A classic!!


 
I watched that one again a few weeks ago.  It is good.


----------



## sattie

Atonement.... good, but long!


----------



## pdswife

We just watched "DIARY OF AN ANGRY BLACK WOMAN"....
I slept through a lot of it...pretty boring.   The last scene was a total rip off of "AN OFFICER AND A GENTELMAN"...  which is one of my favorite movies.  

wouldn't watch it again.


----------



## babetoo

put a movie called "atonement"  in the player. watch for about ten min. very very bad !! heavy heavy British accents. could barely understand them. so took it out and send it back today. i would not suggest anyone bother with this movie.


----------



## Barbara L

GB said:


> We decided to take Rachel to her first real movie so we went to Madagascar 2. The movie was cute, but nothing special. I think Rachel was more impressed with the popcorn. She fell asleep with about a half hour to go and when she woke up she did not ask any questions about what happened. I do not think she followed it very well since she was not familiar with the characters.


When Nancy was that age she preferred live action movies to feature length cartoons (she liked Saturday morning cartoons though). She developed a liking for feature length cartoons later. At Rachel's age, Nancy liked Cinderella (didn't care for Alice in Wonderland), but she LOVED "Indiana Jones--Raiders of the Lost Ark." She cried for 2 or 3 blocks, begging to go see it again!

Our last movie was my favorite Elvis movie, "Follow that Dream." Right now I'm almost finished watching "Dinosaur."

Barbara


----------



## Barbara L

sattie said:


> Atonement.... good, but long!


 


babetoo said:


> put a movie called "atonement" in the player. watch for about ten min. very very bad !! heavy heavy British accents. could barely understand them. so took it out and send it back today. i would not suggest anyone bother with this movie.


LOL  That is what I love about people.  We each have our own tastes, which is great!

Barbara


----------



## texasgirl

We watched "This Christmas" last night!! I LOVE IT!! And had to use words for my signature, cause frankly, I feel that way about a lot of things lately and would like to do just that!! HEHE!


----------



## B'sgirl

We are currently watching the BBC version of Charles Dicken's "Bleak House" (it is three discs). It is so good! For people who like Jane Austin-style movies it's very appealing, and for people who like mysteries it's very appealing. I think even my uncultured brothers would like this one! Just be prepared for a marathon, or to watch it over a few days time because I think it's something like 12 episodes.


----------



## GB

We watched Forgetting Sarah Marshall last night. It was better than I expected it to be.


----------



## phinz

Heart of an Empire.


----------



## smoke king

Believe it or not, I just saw "Overboard" for the first time! (I was away from  home a lot in those days)

I enjoyed it-i thought it was very funny!! I also didn't realize how pretty Goldie Hawn was back in the day! Now I see where Kate Hudson got her looks!


----------



## Barbara L

Well, I already have the DVR working overtime, as the Christmas movies have begun.  I recorded several (9) yesterday and watched 3 of them: "Christmas Caper," "Chasing Christmas," and "A Carol Christmas." Silly and cute. I love Christmas movies!

Barbara


----------



## smoke king

Barbara L;731455) I love Christmas movies!:smile:Barbara[/quote said:
			
		

> Me too Barb!-My favorite is Christmas Vacation (Gotta love Clark Griswold's Christmas spirit and misguided love of family!) A Christmas Story (seems to transport me to a simpler, happier time)
> 
> Also, while not exactly a "movie", The Brian Setzer Orchestras Christmas Extravaganza (DVD)  is always in the "high rotation" pile from Thanksgiving thru Christmas. Great music, Great fun!!
> 
> Aw heck, I can't help myself........Happy Holidays everyone!!


----------



## Barbara L

We just finished watching "Hancock."  I had no idea what it was going to be about (other than the bits they told about on the back of the DVD case, and what they showed in previews).  I really liked it.  It went in directions I never saw coming.  

Barbara


----------



## expatgirl

smoke king said:


> Believe it or not, I just saw "Overboard" for the first time! (I was away from  home a lot in those days)
> 
> I enjoyed it-i thought it was very funny!! I also didn't realize how pretty Goldie Hawn was back in the day! Now I see where Kate Hudson got her looks!



coincidence.......I saw Overboard two nights ago for about the 4th time and still enjoyed it.......and you're right she was fantastic looking..(she still is for her age)...so was Kurt Russell in a manly way.......just before that had seen a Bio on TV about Kurt and they said that he had gotten really good reviews for this movie with her.....


----------



## Barbara L

Another Christmas movie, "Snow Globe." Silly, but cute. A little different twist on the "grass is always greener..." theme.

Right now we are watching "Nick Fury..." (can't remember the rest of it). Very campy. Okay so far. I said "we" but James is snoring away in his chair and watching it through his eyelids (Of course this movie was his idea)! He often has to watch a movie a couple times. 

Barbara


----------



## texasgirl

Watched Alvin and the Chipmunks last night. That was cute, lol.They are coming out with 2 next year.


----------



## bbally

If anyone is into international films, *l'auberge espagnole* is pretty darn good


----------



## Toots

We watched *Lust, Caution* last night - pretty good.


----------



## Barbara L

texasgirl said:


> Watched Alvin and the Chipmunks last night. That was cute, lol...


We bought this a couple months ago but haven't seen it yet.  I love Alvin and the Chipmunks!  We had their "Chipmunk A-Go-Go" album when we were kids.  

Barbara


----------



## pdswife

"The World Is Not Enough"  James Bond


----------



## expatgirl

bbally said:


> If anyone is into international films, *l'auberge espagnole* is pretty darn good



Is that "Spanish Eggplant"?  That sounds really interesting.......what's the plot......it doesn't involve a rat in Paris does it?????  jest kidding.....seriously I like some foreign films......others I don't have a clue about what is going on.......


----------



## sattie

I watched two older movies last night... romantic comedy night I guess, but a couple of my favorite movies!

Some Kind of Wonderful and Never Been Kissed


----------



## LadyCook61

Two oldies I got from the library :  *North by Northwest* and *Arsenic and Old Lace*


----------



## Barbara L

sattie said:


> I watched two older movies last night... romantic comedy night I guess, but a couple of my favorite movies!
> 
> Some Kind of Wonderful and Never Been Kissed


I don't think I've ever seen the first one, but I love "Never Been Kissed!"



LadyCook61 said:


> Two oldies I got from the library : *North by Northwest* and *Arsenic and Old Lace*


Two of my favorites, especially the first one!

Barbara


----------



## sattie

Barbara... the first one, Some Kind of Wonderful is a John Hughes movie... like Pretty in Pink and stuff like that.  It is what DH and I call a brat-pack movie.  I still like it, but it is corny!!  LOL


----------



## babetoo

i watched "bobby" last night. about the people that worked in the hotel where it happened,the killing of robert kennedy. a slew of big big star names playing ordinary people. anthony hopkins, harry belefonte, sharon stone, demi moore are just a few of the excellent cast. a definite must see.


----------



## bbally

Pick up A Good Year if you get a chance... decent film.


----------



## Toots

Last night we watched *Control* - the bio-pic about Ian Curtiss of Joy Division.  It was good, sad ending of course....


----------



## Toots

At Chez Toots, we've been on a movie watching roll.  Saturday night we watched *Forgetting Sarah Marshall* - pretty good mindless fun.


----------



## roadfix

I watched two more screeners last night.  I don't even remember the titles they were so bad.


----------



## smoke king

Planes,Trains & Automobiles-of course!!


----------



## texasgirl

Watched Last Sunday. The only funny one in this one is Kat Williams. Surprised me, but, it  also had a good edge to it too.


----------



## Uncle Bob

Midway.........


----------



## Barbara L

"Home Alone 4."  We had never seen it before.  It was pretty good.

Barbara


----------



## radhuni

A Spanish film '13 Tzameti'.


----------



## phinz

Goya's Ghosts last night. Good, good movie.


----------



## GB

We watched a couple of movies. 

Indiana Jones and the Crystal Scull (or whatever it was called). This was actually better than I expected, but I had very low expectations for it. I thought the end was a bit stupid, but overall I enjoyed the movie.

Harold and Kumar Escape From Guantanamo Bay. I expected this one to be stupid and it did not disappoint. It was mindless sophomoric humor that my wife hated with a passion, but I chuckled a few times.


----------



## Loprraine

Polar Express.  What a fun movie to watch!


----------



## Barbara L

I love "Polar Express!"  We have it on DVD, so I will watch it again soon.

My latest is "Silent Night."  It is the true story of a widow and her son who take in both American and German soldiers on Christmas Eve, during World War II.  Very good.

Barbara


----------



## roadfix

I watched a Hindi film titled _Veer-Zaara _last night. It was a very long film, 3 hrs+, and made me cry throughout the film.  It was an excellent love story.


----------



## Loprraine

> Silent Night.


Something tells me I've seen this in German with English sub titles. If it's the one I'm thinking of, it was the most incredible movie I have ever seen!!!!  Did they have  Scottish soldier playing the bagpipes???


----------



## Barbara L

Loprraine said:


> Something tells me I've seen this in German with English sub titles. If it's the one I'm thinking of, it was the most incredible movie I have ever seen!!!! Did they have Scottish soldier playing the bagpipes???


No bagpipes. This movie took place entirely at the widow's cabin in the woods. She was trying to get her son away from the war (she had alreadly lost one son and husband) and took him to their cabin. On Christmas Eve some American soldiers, one wounded, were lost and arrived at her cabin. While they were distracted by the wounded man, her son hid their guns somewhere outside. Then some German soldiers came. She told them they had to leave their guns outside. Of course they didn't want to, but they were led to believe the Americans had guns on them. I won't say any more than that, as I don't want to give it away. It was a very heartwarming story, told very well. It starred Linda Hamilton. Some of it was in German (with subtitles), but most of it was in English. I would highly recommend this movie. As I said, it was based on a real event.

Barbara


----------



## radhuni

> I watched a Hindi film titled _Veer-Zaara _last night. It was a very long film, 3 hrs+, and made me cry throughout the film.  It was an excellent love story.



This film was a blockbuster hit in india. I don't like the movie it is too sentimental, but I love the songs.


----------



## radhuni

> Indiana Jones and the Crystal Scull (or whatever it was called). This was actually better than I expected, but I had very low expectations for it. I thought the end was a bit stupid, but overall I enjoyed the movie.



Previous Indiana Jones are better. The chasing scene in this movie is too lengthy and ridiculous.

One thing I want to say there are many wrong things, that are showed about Hinduism in the movie 'Indiana Jones and Temple of Doom'.

We don't eat living leeches and monkey skull as desserts.

The practice of human sacrifice was very ancient and rare.


----------



## roadfix

radhuni said:


> This film was a blockbuster hit in india. I don't like the movie it is too sentimental, but I love the songs.



Also, a few nights ago I watched _Om, Jai, Jagadish_.  This also was an excellent film which I enjoyed very much.  Again, a tear jerker.

A friend of mine has a collection of Hindi films and he lends them to me from time to time.


----------



## Maverick2272

In the Land of Women. The wife went upstairs and to bed about 1/3 of the way thru, I managed to watch it all the way thru. Neither of us liked it and returned it to Netflix fast. 

We also watched Rambo (the new one). Wow did they ever spend time on the blood and guts parts of it. Grossed the wife out and once again she went to bed early, I watched it all the way thru and while I did like it I also feel there was way more gore than necessary for the story line.
Kinda reminded me of "Hot Shots part Duex" where they have a scene with Charlie Sheen firing a M-60 machine gun while a body counter kept track of how many were shot and how that compared to other movies until it reached "Highest Body Count of All Time!!".

Tonight it is 3:10 to Yuma (also the new one). We will see how it compares to the old one, and whether or not it ends up another early night for the wife, LOL.


----------



## radhuni

> Also, a few nights ago I watched _Om, Jai, Jagadish_.  This also was an excellent film which I enjoyed very much.  Again, a tear jerker.



Om, Jai, Jagadish was a flop movie. It is the one of the so many stereotype Indian movie.


----------



## radhuni

> Tonight it is 3:10 to Yuma (also the new one).



I had watched 3:10 to Yuma. New one with Russell Crowe?

I cannot understand the movie properly.


----------



## roadfix

radhuni said:


> Om, Jai, Jagadish was a flop movie. It is the one of the so many stereotype Indian movie.



Interesting to know.  I'm not too familiar with Indian culture, although the successes of the two younger brothers in the film seemed so far fetched.  What made this film so stereotypical?


----------



## LadyCook61

March of the Penquins and Rear Window


----------



## jabbur

I'm so behind the times!  The last movie I saw was Get Smart with Steve Carell on Thanksgiving Day.  I was prepared to be disappointed since I was a big fan of the original series but I found it entertaining and funny.  Of course it wasn't quite as slapstick as the tv show but still good.


----------



## Barbara L

I just finished watching "One Magic Christmas."  Good, as always!

Barbara


----------



## radhuni

> What made this film so stereotypical?



There are so many films with this kind of family drama. (and also thousands of TV serials repeating same theme.)

Eldest brother was sacrificing  for younger brother.  Some one  jealous and  he or she was intoxicating the mind of the family members, Joint family became broken.

At end of the movie everyone realizing their faults and they became joint and happy again.


----------



## Toots

It is not technically a movie, but we are making our way through the season 1 dvd of Mad Men - I'm getting hooked on this show!!


----------



## deelady

Hancock.....I liked it! Better than 'I Am Legend'


----------



## roadfix

radhuni said:


> There are so many films with this kind of family drama. (and also thousands of TV serials repeating same theme.)
> 
> Eldest brother was sacrificing  for younger brother.  Some one  jealous and  he or she was intoxicating the mind of the family members, Joint family became broken.
> 
> At end of the movie everyone realizing their faults and they became joint and happy again.



The stereotyping is odd coming from the country's own film makers.  Thanks for your insight.


----------



## Maverick2272

radhuni said:


> I had watched 3:10 to Yuma. New one with Russell Crowe?
> 
> I cannot understand the movie properly.



Yup, with Russell Crowe. Turned out to be a good movie. The rancher (Dan Evans) is in debt because the rancher upstream cut off his water supply and he has to pay for some water plus feed as he has no grass growing to sustain his cattle. As a result he takes a job escorting the bad guy (Wade) to the prison train that goes to Yuma (comes in at 3:10pm hence the name of the movie). In the end the bad guy actually helps the rancher out, but his gang mistakenly kills the rancher so the bad guy kills his own gang. The reason the bad guy was going to help the rancher out is because he has been to the Yuma prison twice and escaped both times, so he figured after the rancher deliverd him to the train and got his money, he would let his gang break him out and they both get what they want.

Hope that helps you.


----------



## radhuni

Thank You, Maverick2272.

The movie I watched yesterday was 'Hero' a Chinese movie with English subtitle. A very good movie.


----------



## buckytom

i finally got to see all of "the departed".

good movie. jack nicholson can still act.


----------



## Lisar

last movie I watched was  Wanted


----------



## phinz

We watched King Arthur on BluRay last night. Wow!


----------



## buckytom

a whole movie about flour?


in hd?


----------



## pacanis

buckytom said:


> a whole movie about flour?
> 
> 
> in hd?


 
You have to notice, Bucky, Phinz said he was on "BluRay" last night. 
Maybe when it wears off he can tell us how he watched a whole movie about flour.

Although it's been years.... and I still can't tell you how I sat through the Rocky Horror Picture Show


----------



## radhuni

A Hindi movie named 'Yado ke Baaraat'


----------



## Barbara L

We just finished watching "Fred Claus."  It was so cute!

Barbara


----------



## texasgirl

I watched Rudolph the Red Nosed Reindeer Wednesday. DH wasn't happy!! HAHAHAHA


----------



## Barbara L

texasgirl said:


> I watched Rudolph the Red Nosed Reindeer Wednesday. DH wasn't happy!! HAHAHAHA


I recorded it the other night but we haven't seen it yet.  That is one that we have to watch every year!

Barbara


----------



## roadfix

Last night after getting home from work we watched _Changeling_ with Angeline Jolie, about a mother who's young son is kidnapped and disappears.  I borrowed a screener copy.  I thought it was a good film with a bittersweet ending.  I think this film is currently playing in theaters.


----------



## buckytom

we watched "transformers" several times yesterday. 

i just called home. dw said that she is on her first showing of it today right now.


----------



## Uncle Bob

A "Tea Time" movie....In The Good Ole Summer Time....Judy Garland/Van Johnson


----------



## texasgirl

Barbara L said:


> I recorded it the other night but we haven't seen it yet.  That is one that we have to watch every year!
> 
> Barbara



yes!! I have that, Santa Claus is coming to town, The year without a Santa Clause and The Grinch


----------



## pacanis

The Strangers.
I should have left it at the bottom of my Netflix que. It was ridiculous.


----------



## Katie H

Watched _The Pianist_ over the weekend.  Whoa!  What a powerful movie!!!  Adrien Brody was amazing as Wladyslaw Szpilman.  The story was almost too much for me at times.  One scene actually made me sick to my stomach.  Still, I would recommend this amazing film.


----------



## suziquzie

buckytom said:


> we watched "transformers" several times yesterday.
> 
> i just called home. dw said that she is on her first showing of it today right now.


 
Just wait until the little man is reciting Optimus Prime's monologue at the end of the movie word for word...... day after day.... after day.....
Even legogirl has it down.

You'll be very proud at least of his memorization skills... trust me.... 

I am Optimus Prime, and I send this message to all remaining autobots taking refuge among the stars.......

Oh geez I'm stil doing it too....


----------



## pdswife

I just sat through TOMB RAIDER....sigh....


----------



## Maverick2272

suziquzie said:


> Just wait until the little man is reciting Optimus Prime's monologue at the end of the movie word for word...... day after day.... after day.....
> Even legogirl has it down.
> 
> You'll be very proud at least of his memorization skills... trust me....
> 
> I am Optimus Prime, and I send this message to all remaining autobots taking refuge among the stars.......
> 
> Oh geez I'm stil doing it too....



Me tooooooo.... only it is Abby who is watching it all day long..... uggg. Before that it was Dogma, got to the point I had most of that dialog memorized as well!


----------



## Barbara L

"Jack," starring Robin Williams.  Different, to say the least!  Jack grows four times faster than most kids, so by 5th grade he has the mind of a 5th grader but the body of a 40-year-old.  I don't want to give anything away, so I'll leave it at that.  Not the best movie Robin Williams has done, but worth seeing.

Barbara


----------



## radhuni

A Bengali thriller 'Kailashe Kelengkari'


----------



## GB

Prince Caspian. Very disappointing!


----------



## roadfix

We watched a dvd movie titled _Slumdog Millionaire_ last night.  It was a British film about an orphan from Munbai who wins 20mil rupees on their version of Who Wants To Be A Millionaire.  Very good film, with subtitles.


----------



## jessicacarr

last movie seen at the theatre...Austrailia...it was ok.  it would have been better had i been in the mood to see it. i only went cause others were going.  

last movie seen at home....last night as i cleaned house....rerun of two weeks notice.


----------



## roadfix

We stayed up til 2am last night watching _The Curious Case of Benjamin Button_.  Long, drawn out film.....I didn't care for it.


----------



## HMGgal

roadfix said:


> We stayed up til 2am last night watching _The Curious Case of Benjamin Button_.  Long, drawn out film.....I didn't care for it.


Oh no! I had such high hopes for that film; People said it was like Forrest Gump. Shoot. I took my grandkids, their mommy and my youngest daughter to see Bolt in 3-D. It was so fun. Can you believe I'm 56 and have never seen a 3-D movie? It was so funny looking down the row at my family with the big glasses on.


----------



## Alix

We watched Get Smart last night and I laughed so hard all the way through. Gotta love Steve Carell.


----------



## sattie

Hide .... a strange little movie.

Untraceable - very interesting movie, kinda sick tho.


----------



## pacanis

Three movies for me this weekend.
Harsh Times. An exciting movie, but not for anyone who has a positive outlook towards all of hummanity. I'm sure there are people as low and sneaky as Christian Bale's character was out in the real world.
Shattered. Very gripping movie. I can't say anything else. I highly recommend that one.
Elephant. I caught that on IFC this morning. Weird.


----------



## GhettoRacingKid

Watched The Dark knight a few knights ago

(get it?)


----------



## TATTRAT

Alix said:


> We watched Get Smart last night and I laughed so hard all the way through. Gotta love Steve Carell.



Great flick, normally I don't like remakes/rehash, but I loved that movie


Getting ready to watch Stepbrothers now, I will report later.


----------



## pdswife

It's A Wonderful Life.

We've met the lady that played Zuzu so it's always fun to watch


----------



## roadfix

pacanis said:


> Elephant. I caught that on IFC this morning. Weird.



I love the IFC.....lots of interesting films.  
Speaking of weird, a couple of months ago I watched David Cronenberg's 1996 film _CRASH_ on that channel.  I've seen this film before, in fact, I originally caught part of this film on the IFC about 10 years ago and wanted to see the whole thing so I rented the film.  James Spader and Holly Hunter were excellent in this film.


----------



## PieSusan

The newer version of Charlie and the Chocolate Factory--Willy Wonka played by Johnny Depp. I didn't like it as much as the original with Gene Wilder.

Depp is too wierd in this one.


----------



## pdswife

We saw that last night too Susan and have to agree 100% he's a freak in this movie!


----------



## texasgirl

PieSusan said:


> The newer version of Charlie and the Chocolate Factory--Willy Wonka played by Johnny Depp. I didn't like it as much as the original with Gene Wilder.
> 
> Depp is too wierd in this one.



VERY true and I love Johnny Depp. Couldn't even watch 30 minutes of it.


We watched I am Legend last night. I was surprisingly disappointed. Good graphics, but, if I had to watch someone alone, although I really like Will Smith in anything he does, I would rather be watching Cast Away with Tom Hanks.

The Bucket List and College Road Trip. I don't think I will be disappointed with The Bucket List.


----------



## radhuni

The last movie I watched 'Librarian Quest for The Spear'


----------



## GB

I am glad to hear Get Smart was good. I loved the TV show, but the commercials for the movie looked horrible. I will give it a shot now based on the comments here.

We saw The Day The Earth Stood Still last night. We had free tickets to the IMAX and that is what they were showing. I went in with very low expectations as I had heard it was a horrible movie. I am glad my expectations were so low so that I was not disappointed. If you do not think about the movie at all then it was barely OK. If you put any thought into it at all then you will be disappointed. It was the perfect role for Keanu though, devoid of any emotion and almost no lines.


----------



## Lefty7887

3000 Miles to Graceland 

A bit on the graphic side but a good movie.


----------



## smoke king

Lefty7887 said:


> 3000 Miles to Graceland
> 
> A bit on the graphic side but a good movie.



True That Lefty-I _loved _that movie!!

Got "Step Brothers" from Netflix this weekend. It was pretty predictable-Will Ferrell & John C. Reilly in their typical silliness. Funny if you have 90 minutes or so to kill. Doubt if I'd buy it though.


----------



## Maverick2272

We watched Slow Burn the other night, pretty good flick lots of interesting twists to it. Other than that the wife has been spending most of her viewing time on IFC or Sundance watching movies.


----------



## PieSusan

The Bucket List is a remake of Griffin Loves Phoenix which I imagine is a much better movie. (I haven't seen The Bucket List, but most remakes are disappointing)


----------



## roadfix

We saw _Gran Torino_ (new film) last night.  This film was written and directed by Clint Eastwood and he also starred in it.  The ending was a big surprise.  We enjoyed this film.


----------



## pacanis

I think I got The Bucket List today. I might put that or The Mongol in tonight. First I'll scan the channels.


----------



## elaine l

Pacanis, Bucket List was good.  Well I liked it anyway.


----------



## suziquzie

texasgirl said:


> VERY true and I love Johnny Depp. Couldn't even watch 30 minutes of it.
> 
> 
> We watched I am Legend last night. I was surprisingly disappointed. Good graphics, but, if I had to watch someone alone, although I really like Will Smith in anything he does, I would rather be watching Cast Away with Tom Hanks.
> 
> The Bucket List and College Road Trip. I don't think I will be disappointed with The Bucket List.


 
I watched about 15 min of I Am Legend the other night and had to make DH find something else when the 5 yr old freaked at the first zombie creature. 
Can't blame him. I didn't know what it was about or I woulda made him find a different movie. 
Not sure I'll bother watching the rest when DH finishes.......


----------



## Barbara L

PieSusan said:


> The Bucket List is a remake of Griffin Loves Phoenix which I imagine is a much better movie. (I haven't seen The Bucket List, but most remakes are disappointing)


I haven't seen "Griffin Loves Phoenix" but "The Bucket List" is WONDERFUL!  I didn't realize it was a remake of anything.  Jack Nicholson and Morgan Freeman played off of each other perfectly.

My latest movies have been the new Batman one (can't think of the name!) and a few Christmas movies that I recorded on ABC Family and the Hallmark Channel.

Barbara


----------



## Toots

We saw Slumdog Millionaire on Sunday - this is going to be on top 10 list for 2008.  Great movie, part fantasy, love story and drama.


----------



## roadfix

Toots said:


> We saw Slumdog Millionaire on Sunday - this is going to be on top 10 list for 2008.  Great movie, part fantasy, love story and drama.



I saw that last week and I agree, it will be on top.  
We are planning on seeing it again this weekend.


----------



## urmaniac13

Watched the Fifth Element for the second time.  I saw it about 10 years ago not long after it had first come out, and didn't leave me much impression, didn't remember much of the film either except for the hair of Gary Oldman and that song sang by Sarah Brightman.
But this time I really enjoyed it.  During the past 10 years I became a big fan of Gary Oldman and he surely didn't disappoint, and Chris Tucker was a hoot.  In general I especially liked the character developments rarely seen in a sci-fi flick.


----------



## roadfix

^^^  I enjoyed it more the second time around as well.

Last night we watched _Revolutionary Road_ with Leonardo DiCaprio and Kate Winslet.  They both perform well in this film but the film itself was a dog.  Don't waste your money.


----------



## sattie

I could probably act out parts of the Fifth Element for you... I pretty sure I have seen it over a 100 times.. one of my favs!

I watched a creepy little movie called *The Ruins* last night.  Short, different, and scary!


----------



## Uncle Bob

Batman...The one with the Joker.......


----------



## roadfix

sattie said:


> I watched a creepy little movie called *The Ruins* last night.  Short, different, and scary!



I watched it a couple of times.  I enjoyed it.  This movie has been playing on and off on the dish these last couple of months.


----------



## sattie

roadfix said:


> I watched it a couple of times. I enjoyed it. This movie has been playing on and off on the dish these last couple of months.


 

Yea, I guess it premiered this past weekend and we kept missing it.  I was glad I got a chance to watch it, much better than I expected!  I got Dish too!


----------



## pacanis

Better than you expected? Maybe I'll stop skipping over it then.
Thanks.


----------



## sattie

pacanis said:


> Better than you expected? Maybe I'll stop skipping over it then.
> Thanks.


 
YW... I was about to go to bed when this came on and I ended up staying up to watch it.  Don't know how much that speaks for it... but you get the idea!


----------



## CharlieD

Rented Tinker Bell for kids, they all climed in my bed, last Sunday early in the morning and watched it. i was half a sleep, actually kind of liked it. Kind of because I was kind of watching.


----------



## roadfix

_Four Christmases_ was hilarious.  Just got done watching it.


----------



## Barbara L

I watched "Wall-E" a couple nights ago.  It started out slow but I ended up liking it.  I can't imagine little kids would like it though.  There are too many references to things only adults would get, and there wasn't a lot of action.  

I'm watching "Horton Hears a Who" right now.  Cute so far.

Barbara


----------



## sattie

I wanna see Wall-E!!!


----------



## Barbara L

sattie said:


> I wanna see Wall-E!!!


Make sure you will be able to watch it uninterrupted or you won't know what is going on.  I think you will enjoy it though.

Barbara


----------



## LadyCook61

I watched "A Christmas Carol"   "The Note"  and "It's A Wonderful Life"  all on DVDs.  
Next one I plan to watch , an oldie : "The Bishop's Wife"


----------



## Glorie

The last one I watched was "Ladder 49" on TBS yesterday.  I LOVE that movie!


----------



## Glorie

Which version of "Christmas Carol" do you have?  I'm such an old movie buff, I enjoy them more than the modern day movies, lol.  The Bishop's wife is great!!  )


----------



## LadyCook61

Glorie said:


> Which version of "Christmas Carol" do you have? I'm such an old movie buff, I enjoy them more than the modern day movies, lol. The Bishop's wife is great!! )


 
I have the one with Patrick Stewart as Scrooge.  I've read the original book by Charles Dickens and I find that this particular remake of Christmas Carol is closest to the book.


----------



## LadyCook61

Glorie said:


> Which version of "Christmas Carol" do you have? I'm such an old movie buff, I enjoy them more than the modern day movies, lol. The Bishop's wife is great!! )


 
I like old movies too, most of my collection are in black and white.   The oldest movie collection I have is Charlie Chaplin


----------



## buckytom

"i am legend".

i really liked it, but i have to stop watching scary movies right before i go to bed.


----------



## Barbara L

buckytom said:


> ...i have to stop watching scary movies right before i go to bed.


I have that same policy about mirrors!

I love "The Bishop's Wife" and the other movies just mentioned, as well.  

I'm too ashamed to tell you what I am watching right now!  (Let's just say it is a Christmas movie and there are a lot of people named Brady in it.  Sheesh!).

Barbara


----------



## Maverick2272

Barbara L said:


> I'm too ashamed to tell you what I am watching right now!  (Let's just say it is a Christmas movie and there are a lot of people named Brady in it.  Sheesh!).
> Barbara





Watched the Wizard of Oz twice, then Alien: Directors cut, Aliens, Alien 3, and now A Knights Tale is on... somewhere in there found time to watch two episodes of SVU and two of 3rd Rock...

I may head to my DVD collection to pull out AVP and Requim...


----------



## LadyCook61

Hit The Ice with  Abbott and Costello.  Also Touched by An Angel Christmas special.


----------



## Lefty7887

Wanted...


----------



## LadyCook61

Watching " Tribulation"


----------



## Lefty7887

Any given sunday


----------



## radhuni

National Treasure


----------



## GB

In Bruges


----------



## deelady

The Latest ....Indiana Jones


----------



## Constance

I'm watching Sahara right now...it's nothing special, but somewhat entertaining.


PS...I love Indie!


----------



## roadfix

I just got done watching a great chick flick on a free movie website. Woody Allen's new movie _Vicky Christina_ _Barcelona_.   Good performances by Scarlett Johansen and Penelope Cruz.


----------



## Maverick2272

Find me Guilty with Vin Deisel, funny movie!!


----------



## ronjohn55

Cars. I don't know why it was on as part of a Christmas marathon thing, but it was funny so I watched the whole thing.


----------



## roadfix

_Seven Pounds_ with Will Smith.  I was in tears the last 20 minutes of the movie.  Great movie.


----------



## Lefty7887

Into The Blue (2005)


----------



## LadyCook61

not a movie but a tv show on dvd  Touched by An Angel 2nd season.


----------



## Barbara L

LadyCook61 said:


> not a movie but a tv show on dvd Touched by An Angel 2nd season.


That is one of my favorite TV series.  

Barbara


----------



## sattie

Definately, Maybe


----------



## radhuni

A Hindi movie 'Fashion'


----------



## In the Kitchen

Dark Knight: rented from Red Box so how could we go wrong? Was very good.  Shame the evil one was Keith Ledger (?) guy who played 'Joker' and had his face painted entire movie.  He passed away not too long ago.  Really played the part very well.

Last movie, we saw was Iron Man.  Seems we are family  that wants to have evil destroyed and look to a imaginary hero to do it.


----------



## roadfix

I'm watching _The Day The Earth Stood Still_.  Bad movie.  I don't think I'll finish it.


----------



## jabbur

College kid home for the holidays is on a Bond kick so we've been watching a lot of old movies.  Right now he has Live and Let Die playing.  Best thing about that movie was the theme song!


----------



## Barbara L

I have always heard what a good movie "A Christmas Story" is (It is our pastor's favorite.), but when I tried to watch it a few years ago I couldn't get past the first ten minutes.  I decided to give it another chance this year.  I just finished watching it.  It will never be my favorite Christmas movie (not even in the top 10 probably), but I have to admit I did enjoy it.  

Barbara


----------



## Maverick2272

Barbara L said:


> I have always heard what a good movie "A Christmas Story" is (It is our pastor's favorite.), but when I tried to watch it a few years ago I couldn't get past the first ten minutes.  I decided to give it another chance this year.  I just finished watching it.  It will never be my favorite Christmas movie (not even in the top 10 probably), but I have to admit I did enjoy it.
> 
> Barbara



OMG we love that movie, LOL. We are actually watching it now, TBS has it on repeat for most of the day and the kids are now sick of Ice Age 2 as it has been on repeat for the day as well.


----------



## miniman

I just watched "A Christmas Carol - the musical". I enjoy all the christmas carol movies but this is probably my favourite. Kelsey Grammar does a great Scrooge.


----------



## Toots

"The Longest Day" - classic WWII flick!

Also, not a movie, but we've got Mad Men Season Two on itunes and we're working our way through it.  
Tomorrow I'm either going to see "Marley & Me" or "Doubt".


----------



## LPBeier

A TV movie "The Christmas Choir" with Rhea Pearlman.  It's a true story about a corporate "Scrooge" type who ends up learning a lot of lessons from a nun and a bunch of homeless men he directs as a choir.  I found it very moving.


----------



## JustMeToo

Just finished watching Bridges of Madison County.  It is only about the 8th time I have seen it.  Love it.  I plan on seeing Marley and Me this week in the theater.  Has anyone seen it yet.  I did read the book.


----------



## Barbara L

LPBeier said:


> A TV movie "The Christmas Choir" with Rhea Pearlman. It's a true story about a corporate "Scrooge" type who ends up learning a lot of lessons from a nun and a bunch of homeless men he directs as a choir. I found it very moving.


I recorded that but haven't seen it yet.  It looks good.

Barbara


----------



## GB

We watched "Special". What an amazing movie. It was not your typical Hollywood cookie cutter movie. It was very different and really made you think. It stared Michael Rapaport who did an amazing job. He should have won award after award for this role.


----------



## pdswife

Spike tv is having a JAMES BOND day... guess what we've been watching???  lol!!!


----------



## middie

A Christmas Story early this morning


----------



## LPBeier

We just finished watching Jack Frost with Michael Keaton.  I have seen that movie several times but love it.


----------



## dave the baker

Ben Hur, again.  Always moving.


----------



## kadesma

DH and I spent our first Christmas Day together in many years and it was so nice..You all know how much the babies mean to me, but this was like a new adventure...We went out to dinner then plopped in front of the fire and watched the entire God Father movies..yep the whole thing have some ice cream in between..We could have been watching cartoons it was so nice..This is going to become a once a month habit I think
kades


----------



## roadfix

A friend brought over 2 new movies for us to watch after our X'mas dinner.  
First we watched _Doubt_.....about a Catholic priest and an alter boy.  
Then we saw _The Reader_, about a relationship between a young German student and a working class older woman who later in life gets accused of helping the Nazis during the holocaust.  This was a good film.


----------



## sattie

The Bucket List.....


----------



## LPBeier

sattie said:


> The Bucket List.....



Oh, I absolutely loved this movie, Sattie!  DD and I watched it when they stayed with us and then DH and I watched it the same day when he came home from work.  Incredible acting all round!


----------



## LPBeier

Today our PPV service finally has The Dark Knight and after we get home from the doctor (for DH, not me), and I get the neighbour boy to haul in some more fire wood, we are going to plop down and watch it.


----------



## GB

I just watched that last night LPBeier. It was an excellent movie.


----------



## DramaQueen

roadfix said:


> A friend brought over 2 new movies for us to watch after our X'mas dinner.
> First we watched _Doubt_.....about a Catholic priest and an alter boy.
> Then we saw _The Reader_, about a relationship between a young German student and a working class older woman who later in life gets accused of helping the Nazis during the holocaust.  This was a good film.



*How were you able to watch a DVD of "Doubt"?  It just came out last week at the movie theaters and isn't due to come out on DVD for a couple of months according to Netflix.*


----------



## LadyCook61

Judgement .


----------



## roadfix

DramaQueen said:


> *How were you able to watch a DVD of "Doubt"?  It just came out last week at the movie theaters and isn't due to come out on DVD for a couple of months according to Netflix.*



A friend _illegally_ loans us academy screeners such as this new Clint Eastwood film which just opened this week. Dvd screeners of many current and yet to be released movies are released to industry personnel this time of the year every year.


----------



## In the Kitchen

roadfix said:


> A friend brought over 2 new movies for us to watch after our X'mas dinner.
> First we watched _Doubt_.....about a Catholic priest and an alter boy.
> Then we saw _The Reader_, about a relationship between a young German student and a working class older woman who later in life gets accused of helping the Nazis during the holocaust.  This was a good film.



I thought they were only at the theater, not dvd.  Those are two I really wanted to go see, but no one wanted to go with me.  Which one did you like the best?  Aren't you so lucky to have a friend bring them to you?


----------



## In the Kitchen

In the Kitchen said:


> I thought they were only at the theater, not dvd.  Those are two I really wanted to go see, but no one wanted to go with me.  Which one did you like the best?  Aren't you so lucky to have a friend bring them to you?



Sorry I only read your post and then wanted to ask.  YOu responded already.  sorry.  You are so lucky!!!  How was Gran Torino?


----------



## elaine l

roadfix said:


> A friend brought over 2 new movies for us to watch after our X'mas dinner.
> First we watched _Doubt_.....about a Catholic priest and an alter boy.
> Then we saw _The Reader_, about a relationship between a young German student and a working class older woman who later in life gets accused of helping the Nazis during the holocaust.  This was a good film.



I would like to see both of those movies.  Gee I don't have any friends to lend me stuff like that.


I just watched King of California....I liked it.


----------



## roadfix

In the Kitchen said:


> How was Gran Torino?



Clint Eastwood is great in whatever he does, whether writing, directing, or acting.  This film was no exception.  Great performance.  He plays a racist, recently widowed, stubborn vigilante in this film.


----------



## yummymummy

just bought batman the darknight on dvd .. never saw it but it was awesome !


----------



## In the Kitchen

yummymummy said:


> just bought batman the darknight on dvd .. never saw it but it was awesome !



Recently saw Dark Knight and enjoyed it.  Today I found out it is considered one of the ten top movies. Also liked Ironman  Looking forward to movie Gran Torino with Clint Eastwood


----------



## LadyCook61

an oldie...  Roman Holiday


----------



## Barbara

My hubby and I just watched The Godfather - a tradition for us at this time of year. What a fabulous movie. Will watch number 2 tonight, but don't care for the Part 11.
Barbara


----------



## Maidrite

"MAIDRITE TAKES MANHATTAN?"


----------



## dave the baker

Day the World Stood Still in IMAX - not impressed by flick or IMAX

This evening - Mama Mia - I usually like musicals; this one was the exception!


----------



## roadfix

dave the baker said:


> Day the World Stood Still in IMAX - not impressed by flick or IMAX


 
I didn't care for the film either.

I watched _Elegy_ last night.  Somewhat depressing, but a beautiful film starring Ben Kingsley, Penelope Cruz, and Dennis Hopper.


----------



## radhuni

The fountain


----------



## Toots

Burn After Reading - did NOT live up to expectations


----------



## texasgirl

We finally watched Hancock. Loved it, lol
I have Ironman to watch now.


----------



## love2"Q"

watched 300 again last night ..  i love that movie ..


----------



## roadfix

I also watched a new independent film called *Bottle Shock*, about a 1976 Paris wine tasting contest and a California winery.  I loved this film.


----------



## Fisher's Mom

I watched "The Incredible Hulk" (2008 version), "The Dark Knight", and "The Women". Loved the Dark Knight and really like the Hulk. The Women was a cute chick flick.


----------



## Barbara L

Toots said:


> Burn After Reading - did NOT live up to expectations


I hate movies with non-endings!  That is how I felt about this one.  It could have been good if it had been done differently.

Barbara


----------



## urmaniac13

10000BC last night.  ummm... cinematography was stupendous, but not much more... very much a rehash of Apocalypse, without so much gore which was good but along with that most of the substance was also taken away.
And I had to wonder if the producers really didn't study any history at all or intentionally made everything all so mixed up and absurd??


----------



## roadfix

urmaniac13 said:


> And I had to wonder if the producers really didn't study any history at all or intentionally made everything all so mixed up and absurd??



Now that wouldn't have mattered if they had cast Raquel Welch in this film.


----------



## GB

I watched Bee Movie with my daughter yesterday. We both really enjoyed it.


----------



## SierraCook

LadyCook61 said:


> an oldie...  Roman Holiday



I love that movie.  It reminds me of another favorite _Three Coins in a Fountain._ 

On Friday, my parents and I went to see _The Tale of Despereaux_.  We all liked it, but for those who might think that it is a children's movie think again.   The plot is way to involved for the younger set.


----------



## Maverick2272

radhuni said:


> The fountain



That was a very strange movie, to say the least.

We are watching Herbie The Love Bug.


----------



## dave the baker

Ironman most excellent - will add to permanent collection.


----------



## Toots

roadfix said:


> I also watched a new independent film called *Bottle Shock*, about a 1976 Paris wine tasting contest and a California winery. I loved this film.


 
This is on my netflix list!  I think it looks really good.


----------



## GotGarlic

We saw "Marley and Me" on Christmas Day - we both had read the book and we loved the movie. If you see it, take lots of tissues.


----------



## roadfix

I watched *The Accidental Husband* last night.  Uma Thurman plays a famous radio personality in this film.  It started out all right at the beginning but quickly went downhill with a lousy, very predictable ending.   
I gave this film negative 3 stars.


----------



## Katie H

GB said:


> I watched Bee Movie with my daughter yesterday. We both really enjoyed it.



Oh, GB, some of the "adult" lines in _Bee Movie_ are just TOO funny.  I loved it.


----------



## GB

I couldn't agree more Katie. My daughter loved it for her own reasons and I loved it for completely different reasons. It was very well made in that regard.


----------



## QSis

I'm home today with a lousy cold.  Watched "Casablanca" (I'd forgotten most of it - so great!), "Inventing the Abbotts" (I liked it) and "In Her Shoes" (excellent chick flick!)

Good way to spend a day when feeling crummy.

Lee


----------



## Toots

I just watched "Runnin' Down a Dream" - a FOUR HOUR documentary about Tom Petty & the Heartbreakers and I don't even like Tom Petty!!!

 I think I had one of his albums in the 80s.  But I got sucked into this documentary on the Sundance Channel and I literally couldn't stop watching it - very interesting and the music was good too! SHOCK.  TP is pretty cool.


----------



## roadfix

Just got done watching *Towelhead*.


----------



## deelady

Baby Momma........ehh it was ok.....


----------



## Thowing.Fire.Twice

The Good, The Bad, and The Ugly.

Family tradition for the holidays


----------



## roadfix

*Seven Pounds* (second time) and *Australia

*Seven Pounds was excellent again and I didn't care for Australia.  Australia had a Pearl Harbor/Ben Afleck flavor to it.


----------



## JustMeToo

Last night DH and I went to see Marley & Me.  I read the book and asked him to go with me to see the movie.  He saw the commercials on tv and said "yeah, I'll go, it looks like a funny movie.  SURPRISE!!


----------



## Callisto in NC

JustMeToo said:


> Last night DH and I went to see Marley & Me.  I read the book and asked him to go with me to see the movie.  He saw the commercials on tv and said "yeah, I'll go, it looks like a funny movie.  SURPRISE!!


My DD read Marley and Me and kind of wants to see the movie.  She's afraid it won't live up to the book.  I won't see it because I abhor Owen Wilson (why couldn't they find ANY other actor for the part??).  Was it worth her going????

The last movie I watched was Last Holiday.  It was part of my New Years Eve movie marathon.  I also watched Eight Below and Deliver Us From Eva that night.  It was kind of fun.


----------



## Maverick2272

Netflix came today. First up was Space Chimps, it was OK and has some pretty funny lines in it, kids loved it. Second up is Tropic Thunder which is going now... not that great in my opinion which probably explains why I am on here and kinda watching it instead of just watching it.
Next up is I am Omega...


----------



## Callisto in NC

Zodiac ~ WOW!!  That was intense!!  Even my 17 year old was engrossed in this one.


----------



## SierraCook

I started watching _Sleeping with the Enemy_ today with Julia Roberts.  I had not seen it before.  I got to the part where her husband starts to figure out that she faked her death.  Then I decided that I did not want to watch such a dark movie.  It looks to be a good movie and maybe some day I will watch it in it's entirety.


----------



## LPBeier

Just finished watching "The Notebook".  Have always wanted to see it but never got the chance until now.  It was really good.  The acting and the storyline were both very well done.


----------



## Maverick2272

LPBeier said:


> Just finished watching "The Notebook".  Have always wanted to see it but never got the chance until now.  It was really good.  The acting and the storyline were both very well done.



We loved that movie, very touching!


----------



## radhuni

'Premonition'


----------



## whole milk

I watched "Ken" (1964), a Chinese silent movie called "Lao Gong Zhi Ai Qing" (1922) and an American silent about the Japanese called "The Wrath of The Gods" (1914) last night.  Yeah, I have free time over the New Year's holiday.

Last movie I watched in the theater was "Body of Lies" -- really, really good film.


----------



## Katie H

Maverick2272 said:


> We loved that movie, very touching!


Have any of you read the book?  And, if so, for those of you who read the book AND saw the movie, did the movie hold true to the book?  I'd be interested to know.  The book was quite good.


----------



## SierraCook

Maverick2272 said:


> We loved that movie, very touching!



I agree!!  I started watching _Notebook_ part way through the movie, but when I saw that Gena Rowlands in it I was hooked.  She is one of my favorite actresses.


----------



## LPBeier

Katie E said:


> Have any of you read the book?  And, if so, for those of you who read the book AND saw the movie, did the movie hold true to the book?  I'd be interested to know.  The book was quite good.



There is a book?  I am heading to my library tomorrow morning!  Thanks Katie.  When I finish it I will give you my book vs. movie critique.


----------



## Maverick2272

Katie E said:


> Have any of you read the book?  And, if so, for those of you who read the book AND saw the movie, did the movie hold true to the book?  I'd be interested to know.  The book was quite good.



Sorry, never read the book but the movie was quite well made.


----------



## ChefJune

I am _SO_ behind in my movie watching.  I love them, but somehow never get around to them any more.  Anyway, a friend gave me the dvd of "Why Did I Get Married" -- it's a Tyler Perry movie. We watched it Thursday, and really enjoyed it.


----------



## jabbur

We watched Wall-E yesterday.  My son and I both enjoyed it but DH gave up because of the "liberal" global warming theme running through the movie.  We just signed up for Netflix and expect our first movie in the mail today.  We're getting American Carol.  I'll let you know how it is.


----------



## Alix

Mamma Mia (for the second time), laughed my butt off again. Holy cow is Pierce Brosnan painful to listen to!


----------



## Lefty7887

Dukes Of Hazard


----------



## DramaQueen

*My friends and I went to see "Seven Pounds" and loved it.  What a surprise ending!!!
Never saw that coming.

Netflix came today with "Forgetting Sarah Marshall."  Hope it's a good one.*


----------



## roadfix

DramaQueen said:


> *My friends and I went to see "Seven Pounds" and loved it.  What a surprise ending!!!
> Never saw that coming.*



Did you cry?  I saw that film twice, and twice I cried.
Very good film.


----------



## DramaQueen

roadfix said:


> Did you cry?  I saw that film twice, and twice I cried.
> Very good film.



*My friends were crying their heads off.  I didn't cry.  The only time I've cried at a movie was the ending of King and I.  *


----------



## Maverick2272

We are watching Surf's Up on Encore right now.


----------



## Saphellae

It wasn't a movie, but last night Nick and I started watching season 1 of BattleStar Galactica !  It's great fun.


----------



## LPBeier

Saphellae said:


> It wasn't a movie, but last night Nick and I started watching season 1 of BattleStar Galactica !  It's great fun.



The original or the recent remake?  I loved the old one but could never get into the new one.


----------



## LPBeier

We finally watched The Dark Knight this morning.  I was really impressed with Heath Ledger's performance as the joker.  But I was a little shocked and disappointed that there was no reference to his passing before or after.  Usually they will say "this picture is dedicated to the memory of...." or something like that.

Anyway, the movie was good, but there were times it was very disjointed.


----------



## Callisto in NC

LPBeier said:


> Just finished watching "The Notebook".  Have always wanted to see it but never got the chance until now.  It was really good.  The acting and the storyline were both very well done.


My daughter loves that movie and I've been told I have to watch it if my teenage daughter has a BF and loves it.  I haven't gotten around to watching yet, but maybe in the next week or so.


----------



## Callisto in NC

ChefJune said:


> I am _SO_ behind in my movie watching.  I love them, but somehow never get around to them any more.  Anyway, a friend gave me the dvd of "Why Did I Get Married" -- it's a Tyler Perry movie. We watched it Thursday, and really enjoyed it.


Tyler Perry is great.  I love him and all his work.  You should see Daddy's Girls (have LOTS of tissue at hand).  It's a fantastic movie.  

I'm watching The Birdcage right now.  I love this movie.  Robin Williams, Nathan Lane, Gene Hackman, and Diane Wiest.  Love it.  Who doesn't love to see Gene Hackman in a dress complaining that white makes him look fat??


----------



## deelady

Horton Hears a Who......not as good as I thought it would be, but I liked the ending


----------



## Toots

I watched *The Duchess* last night and I liked it, very good period piece.  A bit predictable but the costumes were amazing.  I'd watch it again just for the clothes, unreal!


----------



## DrThunder88

I watched my Christmas gift DVD _Indiana Jones and the Kingdom of the Crystal Skulls_.  It's more fun to watch it at home when I don't have to keep my snide remarks to myself!


----------



## GhettoRacingKid

Watched Eagle Eye last night.  I liked it alot but hated the end.


----------



## DramaQueen

Callisto in NC said:


> Tyler Perry is great.  I love him and all his work.  You should see Daddy's Girls (have LOTS of tissue at hand).  It's a fantastic movie.
> 
> I'm watching The Birdcage right now.  I love this movie.  Robin Williams, Nathan Lane, Gene Hackman, and Diane Wiest.  Love it.  Who doesn't love to see Gene Hackman in a dress complaining that white makes him look fat??



*I love that movie.  I've seen it about 10 times and could watch it again.  I love Gene Hackman's description of his trip South.  Hilarious.*


----------



## Barbara L

I watched "Over Her Dead Body" today.  Very cute!

Barbara


----------



## roadfix

I just finished watching Marley & Me.  It was a very sweet film.


----------



## Barbara L

I just watched Underdog. I really didn't think I would like it because I love the cartoon so much. I really enjoyed it though! You have to separate the cartoon from the movie and see them as different things, but it was definitely cute.  Plus I love the theme song.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TjP3RhInXOU&feature=related

Barbara


----------



## Lefty7887

Death Race 

Non-stop action movie.


----------



## Lefty7887

Eagle Eye. 

This one was a great wait and see what happens next.  The phone rang twice during the movie and the DW didn't answer it, (very uncharecteristic of her).


----------



## DramaQueen

*My kids and I went to see Clint Eastwood's  "Gran Torino."   Wow, powerful, violent movie, but very good.  Keeps you on your toes all the way.  Surprise ending.  We all liked it very much*


----------



## GB

Wall-E. It was much better than I expected. I really enjoyed it.


----------



## sattie

Mr. Magorium's Magic Imporium... or something like that.

Over Her Dead Body... ugh.....


----------



## Myop

Bolt, it was cute and my boys loved it!


----------



## babetoo

women , a silly silly movie. insulting to women i thought.


----------



## jabbur

We watched Laura the 1944 mystery.  It was very good.  A young Vincent Price played a supporting role.


----------



## Angie

I watched Blades of Glory this weekend when I was in Vegas visiting my friend, and started to watch Mamma Mia (my new favorite) but passed out!


----------



## Barbara L

jabbur said:


> We watched Laura the 1944 mystery. It was very good. A young Vincent Price played a supporting role.


That was an Alfred Hitchcock movie, wasn't it?  I haven't seen it in years but I remember I liked it.

Barbara


----------



## Katie H

Barbara, it was an Otto Preminger film.  And, amazingly, the theme song originally didn't have any lyrics, but it was became so popular that lyrics were added.


----------



## Barbara L

Thanks Katie.  I was a young teen when I saw it, so I couldn't remember.

Barbara


----------



## Maverick2272

We got a bunch of used movies from Blockbuster (4 for $15 and 4 for $20) as we had a $25 gift card from them. We watched the new X-Files movie, yuck; Trans Siberian, good; First Sunday, OK; The Ruins, good; The Happening, good; and Rendition, OK. Still to watch is the Great Debaters, plus we have How to Eat Fried Worms from Netflix still to watch.


----------



## kadesma

DH and I decided to throw caution to the winds and went to the show...We saw Grand Torrino with Clint Eastwood...Pretty good but predictable...DH loved it because he could figure out each happening and I had to keep telling him to shuoosh but it was a fun date and then we had dinner out woo hoo gang all kinds of fun
kades


----------



## heb1976

I just watched The Memory Keeper's Daughter.  The movie was not very good and really made me mad to know there are some people back them like this guy.  I don;t want to go into details in case someone wants to watch it and hasn't.  

The Sisterhood Of The Traveling Pants II is on it's way along with Mirrors which I am freaking out to watch.  I LOVE scary movies.


----------



## expatgirl

Tess of D'Urbevilles.........what a sad, sad movie to be watching early in the morning.......


----------



## In the Kitchen

The Insider!  Also was fortunate to hear interview on Charlie Rose with film Director.  True story.  I always like movies with heros.  Ones that are made up or real ones.  Russell Crowe was at his best. Was not well received by the public.  Maybe because whole story was about smoking.


----------



## Barbara L

Maverick2272 said:


> ...we have How to Eat Fried Worms from Netflix still to watch.


I haven't seen the movie, but I read the book to my class a couple years ago and loved it.

Barbara


----------



## Maverick2272

Barbara L said:


> I haven't seen the movie, but I read the book to my class a couple years ago and loved it.
> 
> Barbara



We did a whole thing in 4th grade where we read the book and then made the 'cupcakes' with gummy worms on top LOL.


----------



## jabbur

Barbara L said:


> I haven't seen the movie, but I read the book to my class a couple years ago and loved it.
> 
> Barbara


 

Just to let you know Barb that the movie is nothing like the book.  They take great liberties with the storyline.  It was very disappointing.  It was a good movie but if you love the book you'll be sad at how they changed it.


----------



## Maverick2272

I can't even remember the book, so maybe I won't be as disappointed LOL.


----------



## LeeAnn

My oldest daughter and I watched "A Walk To Remember", it was sad but sweet, a good message in it.


----------



## texasgirl

We are watching Vantage Point right now. This move is MESSED UP!!!


----------



## Barbara L

We just watched "Journey to the Center of the Earth."  It won't win any acting awards, but I liked it.  

Barbara


----------



## radhuni

_Tempelriddernes skat_


----------



## AMSeccia

Marley & Me (book club field trip), which was excellent because we had our own Marley but we called her Heidi.  

This afternoon we took our daughter to Mall Cop.  Not my kind of movie, but hubby and daughter were cracking up.  I say wait for the DVD or pay per view.  Excellent rock music throughout, however!


----------



## Toots

We watched _*When Did You Last See Your Father *_last night.  Not bad, but kind of a downer.


----------



## fahriye

Last knight I went to see the movie SLUMDOG MILLIONAIRE  at the cinema and really enjoyed it. It was meaningfull as well as funny. I highly recommend it.


----------



## LadyCook61

Old movie 1932 of Titanic - Barbara Stanwyck , Clifton Webb.  I like old movies, because no bad words ,  no nudity etc.


----------



## sattie

Be Kind Rewind.... ehhhh


----------



## expatgirl

LadyCook61 said:


> Old movie 1932 of Titanic - Barbara Stanwyck , Clifton Webb.  I like old movies, because no bad words ,  no nudity etc.


  boy that is an old flick...........but good..........sad.....too.......as they don't reconcile until it's too late......at least Kate and Leon died in each other's arms.....romantic here


----------



## LadyCook61

Watched Gettysburg on dvd.


----------



## Toots

fahriye said:


> Last knight I went to see the movie SLUMDOG MILLIONAIRE  at the cinema and really enjoyed it. It was meaningfull as well as funny. I highly recommend it.



I loved it too!  Great film, one of the best I've seen in a long time.


----------



## CharlieD

After series of prety lousy bunch of films we watched Sisterhood of traveling pants (my choice), it was really-really nice.


----------



## babetoo

Things we lost in the fire, hallie berry one of my fave. very sweet story of love and love lost through death. made me weep in several places. worth a watch, in my view


----------



## Barbara L

We watched "Elephant Walk" with Elizabeth Taylor, Peter Finch, and Dana Andrews over the weekend.  I hadn't seen it since I was a teenager, but I still loved it.  I appreciated it more now, as an adult.  I love old movies!

Barbara


----------



## Fisher's Mom

babetoo said:


> Things we lost in the fire, hallie berry one of my fave. very sweet story of love and love lost through death. made me weep in several places. worth a watch, in my view


Oh, I loved that movie, Babe! It is definitely worth watching.


----------



## Lefty7887

Traitor, great movie.  I was glued to the screen throughout.


----------



## LadyCook61

I watched 2 dvds , borrowed from the library. Lady and The Tramp , yes a cartoon   and an oldie Mrs. Miniver.


----------



## Barbara L

We had 4 free movie tickets left, so we decided to de-stress by going to the movies tonight. We saw "Underworld: The Rise of the Lycans" and "Inkheart." Both were good in their own way.

"Underworld..." is a prequel to explain the beginnings of the Lycans and vampires. It is a very dark movie, of course, but it was well done, I think. The only thing I didn't like was that they did too many super-close-ups during action scenes. It is a good effect if done in small bursts, but not when there are too many. We missed the first 10 minutes, which I hated. Usually I won't go if it has already started, but the next movie didn't start until two hours later and we didn't want to hang around waiting that long.

"Inkheart" was a really good movie, and it is something you could take your kids to. I really don't think most kids under 10 would be interested (although some might), but older kids would. Our actual theater experience during this movie was terrible, but I won't go into that here. (To be continued, in the Venting thread!).

Barbara


----------



## Deathbysoup

Pineapple Express


----------



## Katie H

Just finished watching _Love in the Afternoon_, which is a 1957 movie with Audrey Hepburn and Gary Cooper.  What a great film!  Turned me into mush at the end.  They don't make movies like this any more.


----------



## jabbur

we watched The Bucket List last night.  I thought it was pretty good.  DH got choked up!  He always makes fun of me when I cry at movies and there he was blubbering away!  Of course he got a little ribbing but not too much.


----------



## roadfix

The Traitor


----------



## Uncle Bob

A Tea Time Movie called "Waterloo Bridge" --- Scarlett was in it, but went by some other name...She was as beautiful as ever!!


----------



## GB

Watching Castaway right now.


----------



## JustMeToo

I just finished watching "No Reservations", with Catherine Zeta Jones.  Very good movie.


----------



## texasgirl

GB said:


> Watching Castaway right now.


 I love that movie!!



We watched "Welcome home Roscoe Jenkins" last night. That was funny!!


----------



## Katie H

Do you mean the Tom Hanks one, GB, Stacy?  I've never seen it.


----------



## GB

Yep that is the on Katie. It is a great movie. Tom Hanks does an amazing job.


----------



## Katie H

I'll have to put it on my Netflix list.  Thanks.


----------



## roadfix

Castaway was a great film.  Tom Hanks and Wilson were both amazing.


----------



## babetoo

cellural sp? 2004 kim basinger, couldn't decide if a comedy or scary. not very well done


----------



## bookworm

Watched The Insider with Al Pacino and Russell Crowe last night. I'd seen it and recommended it to my daughter. She liked it too. 

It's the kind of movie we have to watch when my son is gone. He likes movie with action and not "all talk talk" as he puts it.  Such an eloquent child...


----------



## sattie

Walk Hard:  The Dewy Cox Story - Man, talk about a strange movie, but strangely entertaining!


----------



## roadfix

The Taken


----------



## mudbug

"Defiance" with Daniel Craig (yum yum) and Liev Schrieber as the Bielski brothers.  True story about the Jews who hid in the forests of Belorussia and fought the Nazis.


----------



## expatgirl

my daughter had to impersonate someone for an English paper and I suggested the Dutch woman who wrote of her experiences (I'm sorry her name escapes me but I will let you know and she wrote a book about it) .....my daughter has never listened to anyone but this struck her chord and for once in her life she did........it was the best performance of her life.........she dressed all in black and wore a huge gold cross that I owned and showed the house where the protagonist hid the Jewish people and then how she and her sister were held in the camps themselves for harboring them and led to the death of her father and sister.....my daughter said that the room was silent and the teacher was in tears.........it had a huge impact........I had no idea that such an idea would have such repercussions.............then .............


----------



## expatgirl

sorry........they're are talking about making this into a movie........didn't mean to digress here..........................forgive..................debs


----------



## expatgirl

Please go on.............I saw "Who Murdered My Mother".......what's the problem???   
are you women  producing this movie mental............I know...............but seriously and we're supposed to belivee this woman is your mother ..............I don't think so and she lives in a mansion............I don't think so.........get outta of here............let's get real .........


----------



## jabbur

expatgirl said:


> my daughter had to impersonate someone for an English paper and I suggested the Dutch woman who wrote of her experiences (I'm sorry her name escapes me but I will let you know and she wrote a book about it) .....my daughter has never listened to anyone but this struck her chord and for once in her life she did........it was the best performance of her life.........she dressed all in black and wore a huge gold cross that I owned and showed the house where the protagonist hid the Jewish people and then how she and her sister were held in the camps themselves for harboring them and led to the death of her father and sister.....my daughter said that the room was silent and the teacher was in tears.........it had a huge impact........I had no idea that such an idea would have such repercussions.............then .............


 
I believe the woman's name was Corrie ten Boom Deb.  Her story is amazing and a great testament of faith.


----------



## roadfix

_Cadillac Records_


----------



## Barbara L

jabbur said:


> I believe the woman's name was Corrie ten Boom Deb. Her story is amazing and a great testament of faith.


The book "The Hiding Place" was written by Corrie ten Boom, and there was a movie starring Julie Harris based on the book.  Debs, is there going to be a new movie about it?

Barbara


----------



## kadesma

We watched Blood Diamond..an eye opener!! gory but infomative

kadesma


----------



## expatgirl

it was Corrie ten Boom......thanks y'al.........and that's who my daughter portrayed..it sure did affect her...same thing in another high school project.......she had to do something with ..............it's funny she won't listen to me on anything else but then.....she gives the best performances of her life..............oh,  well, we Moms are always there aren't we?


----------



## Toots

I tried to watch _*The Wackness *_yesterday and I had to pull the plug on it about an hour in.  None of the characters were likeable.  My first clue that this movie was gonna suck was when one of the Olsen twins showed up in the movie.  She played a flower child/pot head (probably not much of a stretch).  Ben Kingsley must have really needed a paycheck because even his character was shallow and too stupid to be believed.  And I usually love him.

Toots would give this movie a 3.5 - not great.


----------



## radhuni

*Slumdog* *Millionaire - *It's an excellent movie, you must watch it.


----------



## Toots

radhuni said:


> *Slumdog* *Millionaire - *It's an excellent movie, you must watch it.




I LOVED it too!


----------



## roadfix

Eagle Eye


----------



## roadfix

radhuni said:


> *Slumdog* *Millionaire - *It's an excellent movie, you must watch it.



I definitely agree, and I hope it wins best picture next month at the awards.
I have a couple of friends who have not seen it yet so I promised them I'll put it on after the Super Bowl game this Sunday.


----------



## Run_Out

Bucket List, good movie

later


----------



## expatgirl

Bucket List was really good..........what's this with the Slumdog Millionaire?  What's a quick one line synopsis?


----------



## jabbur

expatgirl said:


> Bucket List was really good..........what's this with the Slumdog Millionaire? What's a quick one line synopsis?


 
Bucket List _was _good! Slumdog Millionaire is about the game show Who wants to be a millinaire India version. The contestant is a low caste and ends up winning the top prize.

We watched Chitty Chitty Bang Bang with sing-a-long captions.  It was quite funny to see 2 50-year olds and a 20-something sitting around the tv singing!  We also had fun looking for Bond characters since the story is by Ian Fleming and Cubby Broccoli produced.  Mr. Coggins the junkman is played by "Q" and Baron Bomburst is played by "Goldfinger"


----------



## roadfix

I watched _Death Race_ last night.  Not my kind of movie but it was the only movie I could find on tv last night that I have not seen.

Slumdog is a must see film.


----------



## expatgirl

Anything would be better than "How my Mother Got Murdered"  Not heard of that one, roadfix----probably better than that one.........


----------



## expatgirl

don't you just hate watching a movie hoping that it will get better and it doesn't?  how dumb am I should be the new title and how little else there is on.........


----------



## roadfix

We watched Woody Allen's 2008 film Vicky Cristina Barcelona last night.  God I love chick flicks.  This is the second time I saw this movie.


----------



## radhuni

jabbur said:


> Slumdog Millionaire is about the game show Who wants to be a millinaire India version. The contestant is a low caste and ends up winning the top prize.



The contestant is not a lower caste but from a minority community.


----------



## radhuni

The last movie I watched is ' Next'.


----------



## jabbur

radhuni said:


> The contestant is not a lower caste but from a minority community.


 
Thanks for the clarification.  I was just going by what little I know about India's culture and the clips and conversations I heard.  At any rate it is a story about the little guy winning big!


----------



## Toots

we saw The Curious Case of Benjamin Button last night - it was just OK.  Too much of a formula, big Hollywood production for me.  Too "Forest Gumpy" for me too.  No way this will win the Oscar for best picture.

Going to see Milk on an early matinee today (pre-superbowl movie).


----------



## roadfix

We watched *Jodhaa Akbar* at home on Friday night.  I enjoyed this Hindi film very much, about a 16th century love story and clash between two cultures.  Beautiful film.


And last night we watched *Frost/Nixon*.  Well made film about the David Frost interview with Richard Nixon following his resignation.
It was a good film but I don't think it was Best Picture material.  I think *Slumdog* will win.


----------



## roadfix

Toots said:


> we saw The Curious Case of Benjamin Button last night - it was just OK.  Too much of a formula, big Hollywood production for me.  Too "Forest Gumpy" for me too.  No way this will win the Oscar for best picture.
> 
> Going to see Milk on an early matinee today (pre-superbowl movie).



I agree about Benjamin Button.

*Milk* is the only Best Picture nominee I have yet to see.


----------



## Saphellae

Saw "Bedtime Stories a week or so ago. It was really good ! I'm thinking of going to see a movie by myself this afternoon. Perhaps Inkheart.


----------



## GB

Semi-Pro. It was pretty bad, but I did laugh a few times.


----------



## babetoo

Death Penalty it was pretty bad and lots of violence. then the thing froze so just gave up.


----------



## Noodlehead

A group of ladies and I went to see Slumdog Millionaire,great movie.


----------



## Toots

We saw Milk on the early matinee today.  Pretty good bio-pic.  I didn't realize the history of what all went down in California in the late 1970s, so it was very interesting to me.  I thought Sean Penn gave a great performance.
But, this film will not win for best picture at the Oscars.  The award is Slumdog's to lose and so far I haven't seen a better nominated movie.

Going to the see The Reader next weekend.


----------



## roadfix

Toots said:


> Going to the see The Reader next weekend.


Roadfix is betting his money on _Slumdog_ but it could be a tossup between the two.  
_The Reader_ is a **** good film.


----------



## Toots

roadfix said:


> Roadfix is betting his money on _Slumdog_ but it could be a tossup between the two.
> _The Reader_ is a **** good film.




I am looking forward to seeing it.  I read the book some years back and I thought it was excellent.


----------



## radhuni

roadfix said:


> We watched *Jodhaa Akbar* at home on Friday night.  I enjoyed this Hindi film very much, about a 16th century love story and clash between two cultures.  Beautiful film.



I also liked this film.


----------



## Barbara L

We watched "The Last Templar" last night.  It was fairly predictable but good.  We just finished watching "Escape from the Planet of the Apes."  I had never seen that one.  It was pretty good, but it would have been better if we hadn't missed about the first half hour.

Barbara


----------



## expatgirl

"Bend it Like Beckham".......great movie and since I lived in Mumbai it really hit home......I loved the tailoress's referral to the 15 year old's  bust as "mosquito bites" while fitting her for an outfit for her older sister's wedding...........killed me........


----------



## xmemex

Pineapple Express..... lol oh my goodness is all I can say.


----------



## Toots

xmemex said:


> Pineapple Express..... lol oh my goodness is all I can say.




That is on my Netflix list, it looks so funny.


----------



## babetoo

"no country for old men" very good, but did not get the ending at all or was just disappointed in it. anyone else see it? what did u think?


----------



## LPBeier

The Princess Bride, Jumping Jack Flash and True Lies.  Oldies but goodies.  Three of my favourites!


----------



## phinz

Saw Underworld 3: Rise of the Lycans and Gran Torino on Saturday and Sunday respectively. Watched more of Wyatt Earp last night.


----------



## phinz

babetoo said:


> "no country for old men" very good, but did not get the ending at all or was just disappointed in it. anyone else see it? what did u think?


 
Saw it. Liked it, but I like those, "Aw crap" endings.


----------



## Myop

last movie I saw was Open Season 2
if you have kids, its cute!


----------



## Myop

last grown up movie was a documentary on Pink Floyd


----------



## MexicoKaren

Laurie, I also love all three of the movies you mentioned. I just watched a movie called "Identity" with John Cusack and Ray Liotta. Pretty dark, sort of Hitchcockian, with an amazing twist at the end. Made in 2003 - has anybody else seen it?


----------



## roadfix

_*Pride and Glory *_....corrupt cop movie.....bad, bad, very bad cops in this film.


----------



## LPBeier

MexicoKaren said:


> Laurie, I also love all three of the movies you mentioned. I just watched a movie called "Identity" with John Cusack and Ray Liotta. Pretty dark, sort of Hitchcockian, with an amazing twist at the end. Made in 2003 - has anybody else seen it?



Sounds like something I would like, Karen.  And I do like both actors very much.  I will check this out.


----------



## corazon

We watched the documentary "Man on Wire" last night about Philippe Petit who tightrope walked between the twin towers in the 1974.  Very charismatic guy.
I really enjoyed it!


----------



## Barbara L

"Gone Baby Gone."  The language was horrendous, and it had very dark themes, but this one really made you think.  I don't want to give anything away, so I won't say what happens, but what it boiled down to was, do I do what is legally right or morally right?  Quality acting, IMO.

Barbara


----------



## Toots

We saw "The Reader" last night - it was excellent.  I read the book years ago (it is a good book), so I had high hopes for the movie and I wasn't disappointed.  I still think Slumdog will win for best picture at the Oscars but The Reader is a very good movie.


----------



## Claire

I just rented "The Secret Life of Bees" and "Hellboy 2".  My husband was in heaven (he loved the first of the latter; I picked up "Bees" for myself, thinking that it would be too chick flick for hubby, but he loved it as well!).


----------



## radhuni

golden compass


----------



## roadfix

Toots said:


> We saw "The Reader" last night - it was excellent.  I read the book years ago (it is a good book), so I had high hopes for the movie and I wasn't disappointed.  I still think Slumdog will win for best picture at the Oscars but The Reader is a very good movie.



Excellent!  Roadfix agrees with you 100%.


----------



## mudbug

"Taken" with Liam Neeson. About a guy (ex-CIA or other spook-like operative) whose daughter is abducted by white slave bad guys.  Lots of car chases and explosions and stuff, which Handy Husband (HH) liked.

I just like looking at Liam Neeson.


----------



## GB

What did you think of the actual movie though Mudbug? The previews I have seen look great. My wife likes to look at him too so that would probably be a good one for us to see together. A little something for both of us.


----------



## mudbug

It's pretty good, geebs.  Mrs. geebs will like the way our boy looks throughout, altho I DID notice that he has kinda stubby fingers, which disappointed me.  Lots of action, set in Paris with some nice Paris views, fairly crisp dialogue throughout.  My favorite scene is when he confronts the kitchen full of bad guys and bluffs his way through intimidating them.  And he DOES get all the right breaks right when he needs them.


----------



## GB

I will put it on my list. Thanks MB


----------



## mudbug

before we saw "Taken" we saw a preview of "State of Play" (Russell Crowe, Ben Affleck).  Movie was shot around the D.C. area.  looks like a good political thriller.  I think that one is on our list.


----------



## roadfix

mudbug said:


> "Taken" with Liam Neeson. About a guy (ex-CIA or other spook-like operative) whose daughter is abducted by white slave bad guys.  Lots of car chases and explosions and stuff, which Handy Husband (HH) liked.



Terrible acting, but was very entertaining to watch.  
Yes, lots of action.........and oh, you left out all the killings.


----------



## dangerfairy

Transporter 3 - WoW!


----------



## oatmealkookie1

Momma  mia   was the  last  one I  wated !!  Its  awesome


----------



## LadyCook61

An oldie.. Mr. Smith Goes To Washington,  with James Stewart.


----------



## kadesma

Taken, it was so busy, it made me dizzy so I listened to it

kadesma


----------



## roadfix

kadesma said:


> Taken, it was so busy, it made me dizzy so I listened to it



In other words, you listened to gunshots and screeching tires the whole time....


----------



## expatgirl

I saw "Monster"  Charlize Theron's portrayal of the serial killer Aieen Wournos......OMG......I didn't recognize her but what a great movie and I think that she won an academy award for it......what a wasted life for Ms. Wournos who was finally executed a few years later


----------



## LaurenG

My boyfriend talked me into seeing Taken which I was timid about since I like happy movies. He really enjoyed it, but it just freaked me out. I asked him how he would feel if he was in my position as a young female...


----------



## roadfix

LaurenG said:


> My boyfriend talked me into seeing Taken which I was timid about since I like happy movies. He really enjoyed it, but it just freaked me out. I asked him how he would feel if he was in my position as a young female...


 
It's a guy film.  I completely understand your position...although I've spoken to several females who really enjoyed the film.


I love chick flicks.  I just got done watching _Nights In Rodanthe_ with Richard gere and Diane Lane on the dish network.  This romance film made me cry.


----------



## mudbug

there are good chick flicks and bad ones........

Good:  Must Love Dogs (also w/Diane Lane)
Bad: Under the Tuscan Sun (also w/Diane Lane)


----------



## kadesma

roadfix said:


> In other words, you listened to gunshots and screeching tires the whole time....


You got it
kades


----------



## Barbara L

"Fireproof."  We loved it!  We cried, we laughed, we watched wide-eyed during the rescue scenes, we cried some more.  James and my best friend Christi agreed with me that every married couple (and every future married couple) should see it.  

Barbara


----------



## Toots

We watched two movies over the weekend:

Bottleshock - pretty good, so made me want to to Napa (and Paris again!)

Young @ Heart - great documentary about a senior citizens choral group - they sang rock songs by the Clash, Ramones, Talking Heads, Sonic Youth.  It was a very cute little film, I enjoyed it.


----------



## babetoo

holocaust (spelling) took three nights, first two each three hours, the last an hour and a half. followed a jewish family from first stirring of war and through it. well done, meryle streep and james woods among others. best of the type i have see.


----------



## expatgirl

babetoo said:


> holocaust (spelling) took three nights, first two each three hours, the last an hour and a half. followed a jewish family from first stirring of war and through it. well done, meryle streep and james woods among others. best of the type i have see.



I saw that one, too, Babe...............first time I saw James Woods' acting skills.......he was so good.........and I cried.........

you watched a better one than I did............I watched Pretty Baby with Brooke Shields........ok.......I'll admit it.......in certain scenarios.......I'm a prude.......my goodness.......how did her mother justify this movie role???  I would be aghast at my daughter (prenubile) accepting a role like this one just to further her career along..........she could not have been more than 13 or 14 years old and was playing a prostitute who still had childlike qualities.........I just watched in unbelievable wonder.........certainly there is going to be some form or texture to this movie and I guess that I'm dumb as I never saw it.........it was sad and pathetic........ok, enough ranting........I just keep thinking of allowing my daughter to play a role like this one and I can't.............


----------



## LadyCook61

Bought a dvd at Sam's Club , called Fireproof.  It's an inspirational story of a marriage saved.


----------



## Barbara L

babetoo said:


> holocaust (spelling) took three nights, first two each three hours, the last an hour and a half. followed a jewish family from first stirring of war and through it. well done, meryle streep and james woods among others. best of the type i have see.


I saw that when it was originally on TV and loved it.  It is very moving.  We bought the DVD set a few months ago but haven't had a chance to see it.  James hasn't seen it yet, and I think everyone should.

Barbara


----------



## Dina

Confessions of a Shopaholic was really fun to watch with my daughter.  The one that really made an impact was The Secret Life of Bees that's on DVD now.


----------



## radhuni

An Iranian movie 'Children of heaven'. A beautiful movie.


----------



## fahriye

radhuni said:


> An Iranian movie 'Children of heaven'. A beautiful movie.



Is that the cartoon movie? I want to see it soon.


----------



## radhuni

No it is not a cartoon film.

You will find here more
Children of Heaven - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## fahriye

radhuni said:


> No it is not a cartoon film.
> 
> You will find here more
> Children of Heaven - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Ok thanks, I was thinking of PERSOPOLIS which I have been told, a good Iranian movie to watch too.


----------



## roadfix

_Wit_


----------



## mikki

Watched Grand Tarino last weekend with Clint Eastwood. Best movie I've seen in a long time Something I didn't expect out of a Clint Eastwood movie


----------



## Toots

I have _Sideways_ on TV right now but later today we are going to catch a matinee of _Frost/Nixon_.  I try to see all the movies nominated for best picture before the awards show.  The two I haven't been able to get to yet are Doubt and The Wrestler.  I really wanted to see both of those before the Oscars, but ran out of time.


----------



## jabbur

We are hopelessly behind the times since we don't go out to the theater.  We just recently signed up for netflix so have been catching up.  Just saw Ironman and have now have the Devil wears Prada for tonight.


----------



## roadfix

jabbur said:


> We are hopelessly behind the times since we don't go out to the theater.  We just recently signed up for netflix so have been catching up.  Just saw Ironman and have now have the Devil wears Prada for tonight.



We haven't been to the theaters in ages.  Most all our current movie watching comes from either borrowed academy screeners or bootleg copies.
We've pretty much seen dozens of films which are nominated this year.


----------



## roadfix

Toots said:


> I have _Sideways_ on TV right now but later today we are going to catch a matinee of _Frost/Nixon_.



If you enjoyed _Sideways_ you'll also like _Bottle_ _Shock_.

_Frost/Nixon_ is a must see.  I enjoyed it very much.


----------



## Toots

roadfix said:


> If you enjoyed _Sideways_ you'll also like _Bottle_ _Shock_.
> 
> _Frost/Nixon_ is a must see.  I enjoyed it very much.




I saw Bottleshock last weekend - I thought it was pretty good.

I saw Frost/Nixon today - it was good, but not great.  It has zero chance of winning best picture at the Oscars tomorrow night.  

I have a couple of rentals to watch tonight, if I am not too movied out.


----------



## texasgirl

mikki said:


> Watched Grand Tarino last weekend with Clint Eastwood. Best movie I've seen in a long time Something I didn't expect out of a Clint Eastwood movie



I will have to agree 100% on this one!! This movie is awesome!! We couldn't stop laughing at his audacity


----------



## roadfix

Toots said:


> I saw Frost/Nixon today - it was good, but not great.  It has zero chance of winning best picture at the Oscars tomorrow night.



I agree, it has zero chance of winning.  I think it's either going to be _Slumdog_ or _The Reader_.


----------



## Toots

My money is on Slumdog but the Reader is a great film, well acted and a riveting story line.


----------



## roadfix

I think I will watch Slumdog again this evening as there's nothing exciting on tv.


----------



## mudbug

Slumdog, yesterday afternoon.  I'm glad it swept the Oscars last night.  Haven't seen any of the other nominated films - yet.


----------



## radhuni

An old hindi film 'Madhumati'. It is one of my favourite films.


----------



## fahriye

Watched BRICK LANE and really enjoyed it. Going to see The Reader this weekend.


----------



## jabbur

We watched Ghost Town last night.  Cute movie.  Thought it would be more funny than it was though.  Started out great but turned sappy at the end.


----------



## lifesaver

Ghost... I just love Whoopie Goldburg and Arnold Swortsineger


----------



## lifesaver

Another i watched is "the Long Walk Home"...Opra Winfrey... I just love her.


----------



## roadfix

Vicky Cristina Barcelona.  It's playing on the dish network this week.  I saw this film several months ago but saw it again this evening as there was nothing else on as I was flipping channels.


----------



## busyfingers

We watched the movie "Doubt" and enjoyed it.


----------



## gecko

i saw doubt and the reader, i think both great and heavy


----------



## radhuni

The last movie I watched a Hindi movie 'Luck by chance'


----------



## Toots

I watched Layer Cake last night starring Daniel Craig.  If you want to know why Craig is the new Bond, see this film.  I thought it was great!


----------



## GB

Pineapple Express. Decent movie.


----------



## Katie H

Finally got around to viewing my Netflix choice of _Wild Hogs_.  I really enjoyed it and caught myself laughing out loud at parts of it.

Later yesterday I saw the Bruce Willis movie, _The Sixth Sense._  Really good and, whoa, I really didn't expect the ending.


----------



## lifesaver

My Girl (1 and 2)


----------



## mudbug

waiting for the storm yesterday, I rented both _Vicky Christina Barcelona_ and _The Visitor_.  Love love love Woody Allen movies, and Javier Bardem is pretty hunky in VCB.  Penelope Cruz deserved her Oscar, and Richard Jenkins deserved his nomination for The V.


----------



## lifesaver

The Ten Commanments


----------



## In the Kitchen

lifesaver said:


> The Ten Commanments



Will always remember that movie.  What power!


----------



## Toots

We watched _*Tropic Thunder*_ last night.  It was OK for some yucks, kind of funny and really stupid all at the same time.  Tom Cruise is so much more enjoyable to watch when he isn't trying to play some macho/young action hero.

Tonight we are going to see _*I've Loved You So Long*_.  I had been patiently waiting for it to some to the little arthouse for months and the weekend it finally opened here was the same week it was released on dvd, so I got it off of Netflix.  I've heard good things about this.  Its Kristin Scott Thomas, its French and it is sad.  Bring on the kleenex and chardonney.


----------



## getoutamykitchen

I don't do movie theaters, but I do buy and rent movies. I just got 3 comedy DVD's I purchased on line from amazon.com. I watched Jeff Dunham: Arguing with myself last night and laughed my buttocks off. The other two I will watch this weekend.


----------



## radhuni

lifesaver said:


> The Ten Commanments



One of my favorite movies and like Charlton Heston too.

The last movie I watched is Matrix (fourth time)


----------



## Nils Hoyum

lethal weapon II


----------



## Cooper'sMom

Hmmm....movie theatre -- Marley and Me, that was after the New Year. Hubby thought we should go out as a family more often but I chose a no-brainer. I RULE!! 

On cable? -- I watched the re-run of Out in the Woods. They show it every year.. I finally gave up when DH came in the bedroom and changed the channel to FoxNews. HE who RULES!


----------



## radhuni

Happy Feet


----------



## Barbara L

Even though we figured it would be super cheesy, we recorded "Snakehead Terror" on the Chiller network a few days ago and watched it yesterday.  It was surprisingly well done (for a made-for-TV movie), and we really liked it.  If you like movies like Jaws, you might like it (this is not about sharks, but about Snakehead fish that have grown much larger than normal).

Barbara


----------



## LadyCook61

I watched Casablanca


----------



## Toots

Last night we got around to watching _*I've Loved You So Long*_ (excellent) and today at the discount theater I caught _*Marley & Me*_ (and bawled my eyes out).   _*I've Loved You So Long*_ is not to be missed if you are into foreign films, it is on the best French films I've seen in quite some time.  

I have the _*Cranford*_ British min-series on disc to watch over the next few days.


----------



## babetoo

killing people last night. angela jolie sp?  she was fbi agents. surprisingly it was fairly good.


----------



## Seajaye

Rented, Blind Date ( Bruce Willis )


----------



## LadyCook61

Gospel of John which is a 3 hr. movie.


----------



## LPBeier

babetoo said:


> killing people last night. angela jolie sp?  she was fbi agents. surprisingly it was fairly good.



Babe, I first read this as (you were) killing people last night and the thought sent me into roars of laughter!!  I thought maybe you had finally had enough of your handyman!

I was wondering what it had to do with movies!  Glad to know you were just an innocent bystander and let Angelina do the dirty work!


----------



## LPBeier

LadyCook61 said:


> Gospel of John which is a 3 hr. movie.



I have seen that one as well - a very good three hour movie.


----------



## Katie H

I watched a Netflix Internet movie on the computer this afternoon, _Beer for My Horses_, which starred Toby Keith.  Pretty lame movie but it was good to "fill time" while I did some mindless work.  Buck would call it "mental chewing gum."  Was more like "mental bubble gum."  My guess is that it didn't even recover its production costs.


----------



## Barbara L

Katie E said:


> I watched a Netflix Internet movie on the computer this afternoon, _Beer for My Horses_, which starred Toby Keith.  Pretty lame movie but it was good to "fill time" while I did some mindless work.  Buck would call it "mental chewing gum."  Was more like "mental bubble gum."  My guess is that it didn't even recover its production costs.


I didn't even know they had made a movie of that, lol.  I love the song!

Barbara


----------



## Katie H

Yes, Barbara, I like the song, too.  Such fun.  The movie was too goofy.


----------



## urmaniac13

We saw Slumdog Millionaire yesterday.  I had never heard of this film until they won the Oscar, and from the synopsis I read it didn't sound very impressing so I wasn't expecting much of it.  Well, I was wrong.  It was indeed a very well made film, fine story with solid acting.  Two thumbs up. (except from the scene when boys fell off the train running on full speed unscathed, then find Taj Mahal right in front seemed a bit preposterous...)


----------



## radhuni

the Illusionist


----------



## roadfix

_Lakeview Terrace_

Bad (as in terrible) movie....  don't waste your time folks.  It's currently playing on the dish.


----------



## jabbur

roadfix said:


> _Lakeview Terrace_
> 
> Bad (as in terrible) movie....  don't waste your time folks.  It's currently playing on the dish.



The previews for the movie creeped me out too much so this one was not on my list to begin with and is definitely not getting back on now!  I watched a Hallmark Hall of Fame movie called Love is Never Silent.  I read the book it's based on (In This Sign) and had to see the movie.  I thought they did a fairly good job of presenting the story of a Deaf couple and their hearing child.  I cried reading the book and I cried watching the movie.  They used Deaf actors for the Deaf characters.  Wonderful movie, wonderful book.


----------



## ellakav

the temptations.  heartbreaking.


----------



## LadyCook61

I watched 2 movies on dvd:  
Saving Sara Cain
The Ultimate Gift


----------



## JoAnn L.

Have been watching the old "Little Rascals" (with Spanky and Alfalfa'a, even Jackie Cooper who was in the earlier ones) with my 6 year old grandson Josh. It is so much fun watching him laugh at these old films. Most of these were made from 1929 to 1937.


----------



## In the Kitchen

Wally-E.  Sweet


----------



## Callisto in NC

Lakeview Terrace (watching now) and then we'll move on to Twilight.  I'm curious about all the hype of that movie.


----------



## jabbur

I'm watching the John Adams mini series.  Very good!


----------



## Michael in FtW

I just finished watching "Taking Chance" with Kevin Bacon. "Based on real-life events, Lt. Col. Michael Strobl, a volunteer military escort officer, accompanies the body of 19-year-old Marine Chance Phelps back to his hometown of Dubois, Wyoming."

There is a story within the story. Guys who have been in the military will "get it".


----------



## MexicoKaren

I just watched a movie with Jack Nicholson - "The Pledge". Amazing cinematography and wonderful acting (Robin Wright, Helen Mirren, Mickey Rourke) and sad story line. If you are already depressed, give this one a pass. If you're feeling chipper, go ahead. It's worth it.


----------



## Katie H

Just finished watching _Fatal Attraction_ via Netflix on my computer.  I'd never seen it.  Whoa!  Scary, but good.


----------



## Callisto in NC

21 ~ interesting movie for sure.


----------



## roadfix

Callisto in NC said:


> 21 ~ interesting movie for sure.



As smart as they were, that one kid was sure dumb enough to stash his cash in the ceiling.  That's the first thing that came to mind as I watched the movie.


----------



## Callisto in NC

roadfix said:


> As smart as they were, that one kid was sure dumb enough to stash his cash in the ceiling.  That's the first thing that came to mind as I watched the movie.


But in 1994 we didn't exactly think that way and that's the year 21 is set in.


----------



## Barbara L

"Pathfinder" (The 2007 version).  I really enjoyed it.  It is about a Viking child left in America after a battle.  He is taken in and raised by Native Americans.  The Vikings come back to take over the land.  And that's all I will say.    Good action scenes and rugged, snowy scenery.

Barbara


----------



## radhuni

Delhi 6


----------



## LadyCook61

I watched dvd about Julia Child.


----------



## les

Nottinghill...with Julia Roberts
seen it before...but love the humour of the Welsh housemate!


----------



## Callisto in NC

Enemy of the State.


----------



## babetoo

i see Milk, very very good. of course i live in ca so was familar with the story . would advise to see


----------



## texasgirl

Michael in FtW said:


> I just finished watching "Taking Chance" with Kevin Bacon. "Based on real-life events, Lt. Col. Michael Strobl, a volunteer military escort officer, accompanies the body of 19-year-old Marine Chance Phelps back to his hometown of Dubois, Wyoming."
> 
> There is a story within the story. Guys who have been in the military will "get it".



i cried from start to finish!! the respect is heartening!!


----------



## radhuni

Father of the Bride


----------



## radhuni

Darjeeling Limited


----------



## fahriye

Hi guys, since I was here last, I have been to see:
The young Victoria
The three monkies and
The Reader at the cinema. Enjoy them all, especially THE READER.


----------



## aHobbs

Watched the Secret Life of Bee's last night and will be watching Twilight tonight


----------



## Callisto in NC

I watched High Crimes


----------



## Katie H

I'm watching _The Other Boleyn Girl._  Fantastic!!


----------



## jdtractorgirl

*Last movie I watched*

Quarantine ...


----------



## radhuni

A Hindi film Hero no 1


----------



## CharlieD

transformers, it was too stupid to ba an adult movie and just a bit too juicy to be a kid movie. Would not recomend to any group.


----------



## Callisto in NC

CharlieD said:


> transformers, it was too stupid to ba an adult movie and just a bit too juicy to be a kid movie. Would not recomend to any group.


I'm 45 and I loved Transformers.  Hot guys, cool cars, stuff blowing up, what's not to love?   Now I have to go watch it again tomorrow. 

Last movies I watched were total dude flicks:  XXX:State of the Union, The Marine, and Transporter 2.  

Really I'm just gearing up for Fast and Furious on Friday.  Sadly and honestly, I already have my ticket for the movie.


----------



## Reanie525i

I just finished watching Mr Brooks -weird but good - bad ending though


----------



## 112inky

Hi i saw The Manglers.. it was the worst movie i ever saw.. a perfect waste of time it front of the screen... oof!!


----------



## Wyogal

The Godfather


----------



## Barbara L

"Evan Almighty."  We loved it!

Barbara


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Barbara L said:


> "Evan Almighty."  We loved it!
> 
> Barbara



I loved Even Almighty also. If you loved that one you may love Get Smart.


----------



## Barbara L

getoutamykitchen said:


> I loved Even Almighty also. If you loved that one you may love Get Smart.


I would like to see that!  In fact, we might have it, but I don't think so.   Last year we bought the whole series (the original, with Don Adams and Barbara Feldon).  I always loved that show!

Barbara


----------



## Callisto in NC

Reanie525i said:


> I just finished watching Mr Brooks -weird but good - bad ending though


I couldn't get 10 minutes into that movie before just deleting it from the DVR.  Probably glad I did if the ending was bad.


----------



## urmaniac13

You don't Mess with the Zohan... yes another one of typical "guilty pleasure" from Adam Sandler, you would hesitate to admit you liked it, yes it was SILLY and there were some slow bits, but I laughed quite a lot, heartily too...


----------



## Katie H

Watched _The Other Boleyn Girl_ a few days ago.  Natalie Portman and Scarlett Johansson did a great job and the sets and costumes were fantastic.  Great movie and I even cried when Ann Boleyn was executed.


----------



## licia

Pride and Prejudice.


----------



## mudbug

which version, licia?  the PBS with Colin Firth, the Keira Knightley, or the old Greer Garson/Laurence Olivier?

my fave is the PBS one.  I probably re-read that book once a year.


----------



## Callisto in NC

Fast and Furious.  I loved it.  Can't wait to see it again.


----------



## Toots

Over the weekend I watched two movies:

Vicki, Christina, Barcelona - great  - funny - and its AWoody Allen who I love

Tell No One - French mystery, very good suspenseful drama.


----------



## Parker19

Mine was "Bridge to Therabithia", together with my classmates. We watched it in our house. And I love it so much! It became one of my favorite movies since then.. 

Has anyone watched that movie? What can you say about it?!


----------



## GB

I watched Baby Mama. I had very very low expectations for it. It looked like a mindless stupid movie from the commercials. I was awake and needed something to watch though and it was on On Demand so I figured why not. My wife grew up with Amy Poeller so it is always fun to see stuff that she is in. I was pleasantly surprised at this movie. It was much better than I expected. It was no where near as stupid as I thought it would be and there were some pretty funny parts.


----------



## radhuni

The score


----------



## Katie H

GB said:


> I watched Baby Mama. I had very very low expectations for it. It looked like a mindless stupid movie from the commercials. I was awake and needed something to watch though and it was on On Demand so I figured why not. My wife grew up with Amy Poeller so it is always fun to see stuff that she is in. I was pleasantly surprised at this movie. It was much better than I expected. It was no where near as stupid as I thought it would be and there were some pretty funny parts.



I know what you mean, GB.  I had expected it to be what Buck called "mental chewing gum," but I was also surprised at how fun/cute it really was.  There were parts where I caught myself laughing out loud.


----------



## babetoo

Nights in Rodanthe,,,,,,,,lovely love story and fabulous scenery.


----------



## Katie H

babetoo said:


> Nights in Rodanthe,,,,,,,,lovely love story and fabulous scenery.



Buck and I vacationed many years in that area.  It's beautiful.

And, yes, the story is a great one.  Read the book but haven't seen the movie.


----------



## JoAnn L.

I just got done watching a DVD called "Life After People". It's about what would happen if humans were to suddenly disappear, what would happen to our planet-the structures we've built, the everyday items we take for granted,all of the animals, plants and trees? Very interesting.


----------



## roadfix

JoAnn L. said:


> I just got done watching a DVD called "Life After People". It's about what would happen if humans were to suddenly disappear, what would happen to our planet-the structures we've built, the everyday items we take for granted,all of the animals, plants and trees? Very interesting.



I saw that movie long time ago.  It was called _Planet of The Apes_.....


----------



## GB

I just bought a Blu Ray player and picked up a couple of movies that we have not watched yet, but neither are for me. I got Twilight for DW and Enchanted for DD.


----------



## Toots

Just finished watching* Doubt.*

Meryl Streep is incredible as always - she is a master at what she does.


----------



## roadfix

Toots said:


> Just finished watching* Doubt.*
> 
> Meryl Streep is incredible as always - she is a master at what she does.



The film kinda left me hanging at the end......
Meryl Streep was superb with her first rate performance.


----------



## Toots

roadfix said:


> The film kinda left me hanging at the end......
> Meryl Streep was superb with her first rate performance.




I know what you mean, when her character broke down and said "I have my doubts" but overall I enjoyed it.  

Up for tomorrow night, The Pineapple Express.


----------



## LadyCook61

An old one: Return of *The Pink Panther*


----------



## msmofet

The Sound of Music


----------



## expatgirl

watched the animated "Bolt" with my GD............big yawn.........but she was okay with it....she had no choice as her other Grandmother was not going to allow her and cousin to run amok high on sugar from all the Easter candy (glad someone else got to play the bad guy)....unfortunately it meant that we ended up with a cute little hamster, Chloe, whom I hope does not end up as cat playtoy ................there  is the cutest hamster in a starring role.......and is a scene stealer.............she loves Chloe........


----------



## Callisto in NC

Because I Said So and then The Fast and the Furious, the full DVD including the transitional short that takes you from the first to the second movie.  It was kind of cool to watch that bridge between the two films.  Can't wait for F&F 5 to come out.


----------



## GB

We watched Enchanted with Rachel. It was a very cute movie with a lot of hidden jokes about Disney and previous movies that kept it entertaining for adults.


----------



## babetoo

away from her, watched it last night. just ok. not really fleshed out much


----------



## In the Kitchen

FINALLY!  Doubt on dvd!  Oh was it worth the wait.  All that were part of the show did tremendous job.  I do like the guy who played the priest, never can recall his name.  I think Philip something.  I just knew Meryl  Streep was in it.  As always, she sure knows how to make her part memorable.


----------



## les

Slum Dog Millionaire


----------



## GB

In the Kitchen said:


> I do like the guy who played the priest, never can recall his name.  I think Philip something.


Philip Seymour Hoffman. I think he is a great actor!


----------



## In the Kitchen

GB said:


> Philip Seymour Hoffman. I think he is a great actor!




Thank you GB.  I have to write you when I get asked this at Trivia game at church.  I just admire him so much.  I did like George C Scott too.  These actors may not be the greatest 'lookers' but they grab your attention.  I am glad you like him also.  I should repeat his name numerous times to get it right.


----------



## Wyogal

Gone With the Wind, on Turner Classics the other night. One of my favs...


----------



## msmofet

nora roberts tribute


----------



## LadyCook61

Aftershock on dvd.


----------



## lifesaver

Planet Earth


----------



## roadfix

Dark Matter


----------



## LadyCook61

I watched two on dvd.  Mr. Deeds Goes To Town (Gary Cooper)  
Love Comes Softly . Both movies clean , no cursing or other offensive scenes.


----------



## Katie H

Right now I'm watching _The Hours_.  I'll let you know in a little while if I like it.  Be back later.


----------



## msmofet

the end with burt reynolds and dom deluise


----------



## babetoo

about five mins of "the shop on the corner"..once again i picked a sub titled movie from netflex. makes me furious when i do that.


----------



## In the Kitchen

Went to showing of documentary titled, How Obama Got Elected.  Pretty interesting but at same time all this information makes you want to see it again to remember exact who said what.  As I said, sure is wonder about how things happen.


----------



## msmofet

Hallmark Hall Of Fame - The Courageous Heart of Irena Sendler 

she was a true hero of WWII!!


----------



## lifesaver

Blazing Saddles


----------



## babetoo

"16" very good, bout a cop taking a witness 16 blocks to testify against bad cops. that don't want them to make it. bruce willis..........exciting flick


----------



## GB

Slumdog Millionaire. It was not what I expected at all. I did not enjoy it as much as I expected to, but only because it was not what I thought it would be. It was an excellent movie though, no doubt.


----------



## freefallin1309

The Feast ... not what you think   A badly made gory horror movie, but all 3 of them have a cult following.  I watch them just for the extreme disgustingness of them


----------



## roadfix

_Rules of Engagement_

The film has been out for a few years but I saw it for the first time just the other night as I was channel flipping.   Very good film.


----------



## msmofet

babetoo said:


> "16" very good, bout a cop taking a witness 16 blocks to testify against bad cops. that don't want them to make it. bruce willis..........exciting flick


 16 blocks is a good movie. it reminds me of clint eastwood's "the gauntlet".

i watched journey to the center of the earth (brendan)


----------



## radhuni

A sweet movie 'Come September'


----------



## CharlieD

Lost city. 

I loved it, ok movie it self without the music wouldn't have been that good. And also the fact that I also lost my city, the fact that I had to leave the country I was born and raised in, kind of help to understand the feelings of the people. If you like Cuban music, you will like this movie.


----------



## freefallin1309

roadfix said:


> _Rules of Engagement_
> 
> The film has been out for a few years but I saw it for the first time just the other night as I was channel flipping.   Very good film.



If it's the one with Sam Jackson playing the Marine Recon Colonel,  that movie was loosely based on actual events surrounding my old unit ... but it wasn't in Yemen.  It was well made, though like I said, it was very loosely based on true events.


----------



## roadfix

freefallin1309 said:


> If it's the one with Sam Jackson playing the Marine Recon Colonel,  that movie was loosely based on actual events surrounding my old unit ... but it wasn't in Yemen.  It was well made, though like I said, it was very loosely based on true events.



Yes, it's the one with Samuel Jackson and Tommy Lee Jones (defense attorney).  Film was well made indeed, in fact, I'd like to see it again if it comes back on cable.


----------



## lifesaver

Silent Running


----------



## freefallin1309

Bridal Wars .... boooooriiiing.


----------



## msmofet

the strangers, made me jump a few times. creepy!!


----------



## GB

Zack and Miri Make A Porno. This movie was hilarious. I am sure many of you have not heard of it, but if you like movies like Super Bad and that sort of movie then check this one out.


----------



## Katie H

Katie E said:


> Right now I'm watching _The Hours_.  I'll let you know in a little while if I like it.  Be back later.



Hmmmm....

For me, it was a huge waste of time.  I kept waiting for it to go somewhere.  Somewhat depressing but, still, lagged.

I almost stopped watching because it didn't seem to have a point.  I thought it got too much hype for what was produced.


----------



## radhuni

A bengali film 'Ajashra donyobad'


----------



## babetoo

Mr Brooks starring kevin conster, william hurt, and demi moore.  she plays a cop on the trail of a serial killer. don't want to say more it would ruin movie for you. i really liked it.          very intense


----------



## kadesma

The strangers, yikes
The changeling, rather slow, but it made a point and changed a law
kades


----------



## freefallin1309

babetoo said:


> Mr Brooks starring kevin conster, william hurt, and demi moore.  she plays a cop on the trail of a serial killer. don't want to say more it would ruin movie for you. i really liked it.          very intense




I loved the movie 

Saw The Strangers a while back, it was surprisingly good.

Watched Australia with Hugh Jackman and Nicole Kidman.  Despite having bad reviews, it was actually a good movie, albeit too long.  As my DW said, "It could've ended 3 times but kept going."


----------



## babetoo

michael clayton with george clooney.  did not really like it. hard to grasp the plot. more info on the jacket than in movie.........three stars only because clooney is in it.


----------



## msmofet

watching mr. holland's opus (again it's a great movie)


----------



## ChefJune

Finally saw Slumdog Millionaire last week.  It was FABulous! Sad and triumphant at the same time.


----------



## msmofet

kevin bacon double feature - footloose and tremors!! whoooooooooo hooooooo


----------



## freefallin1309

msmofet said:


> kevin bacon double feature - footloose and tremors!! whoooooooooo hooooooo




Lol, we just watched 3 Tremor movies a few months back on some marathon on TV.  Loved those movies, and Footloose.


----------



## msmofet

freefallin1309 said:


> Lol, we just watched 3 Tremor movies a few months back on some marathon on TV. Loved those movies, and Footloose.


 i've seen all the tremors but i think the first was the best with kevin and reba.


----------



## freefallin1309

msmofet said:


> i've seen all the tremors but i think the first was the best with kevin and reba.




I think we've probably seen them all about 50 times over the years, whenever they put them on Sci-Fi channel and we're feeling lazy   I definitely agree, the first is the best.


----------



## msmofet

kung fu panda - very cute movie.


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Watched 2 yesterday. Don't Mess With The Zohan. On a scale of 1-10, I give it a minus 10. It stunk, I turned it off.
Then watched Paul Blart: Mall Cop, it started out a little lame, but then got kinda funny. I was entertained.
A few days before I watched 2 Will Smith movies, 7 Pounds and Hancock. I thought 7 Pounds was awesome. Some may think it to be a little slow, but I would watch it again. Actually I did so my DH could see it. Hancock was pretty funny also. I probably would watch it again also if someone in my house wanted to see it.


----------



## ellakav

you almost can't go wrong with a Will Smith movie.  the last one I
saw was I am Legend - which I wasn't thrilled with simply because
so much was left out of it.


----------



## jabbur

I watched House of Sand and Fog.  It was awesome.  Not a happy movie to watch these lives crash but so well done.  I had read the book and this is one movie that does justice to the book.


----------



## babetoo

watch Grace is Gone. it was sad. a mom was killed in the war. she was a solider. the story is the odyssey the dad must take to tell their two daughters she is gone.


----------



## luvs

lymelife- went to theater myself. love those days- "me" days. alright movie.
cute. sad.


----------



## GB

7 pounds. It was a very deep movie. Quite confusing for a while, but everything comes together in the end. I had a hard time deciding if I liked the movie, but decided that I actually did like it a lot.


----------



## Maidrite

Wager, It was a good movie


----------



## bigdaddy3k

Boondock Saints. Violent but great plot.


----------



## anotherbaker

*Transformers*

I was watching the movie Transformers - Their War. Our World.
yesterday for the third time with my sister.


----------



## katybar22

Grey Gardens - interesting documentary about 2 "unique" older women, related to Jackie Kennedy Onassis, living in a falling down home with lots of cats and singing crazy showtunes (the women, not the cats, lol, now *that *would be a movie huh).  I give 1 1/2 thumbs up.


----------



## MomsKitchenAndStuff

The "Love Comes Softly" series.


----------



## msmofet

the front page (lemmon and matthau)


----------



## msmofet

MomsKitchenAndStuff said:


> The "Love Comes Softly" series.


those are the ones with dale midkiff in the early ones always crying?  my daughter and i have watched them all except one. we just watched the one with cloris leachman and lou diamond phillips and the sick kids. it was 2009 but we missed the next one - after she gets married. i can't remember the name at the moment.


----------



## babetoo

The Dead Zone. interest performance by Christopher walken. it movie of steven  kings. book. i liked it a lot, being a rabid steven king.


----------



## pot clanger

Casino - such a great production, on ALL levels.  The costuming especially - Pacino's suits were impeccable, and it was the last time I actually saw Sharon Stone look decent.  Then there's the soundtrack - opening with Bach's St Matthews Passion, Les Paul & Mary Ford, Rolling Stones, Roxy Music... quite a show.


----------



## GB

The City Of Ember. 
The idea of the story was great, but the execution was a little less than what I had hoped. It was still a good movie though. The production value was very good. This is one I am glad I saw in High Def. I think I will read the book next as I am sure it is better than the movie. This movie had Tim Robbins in it in a somewhat small supporting role with some unknown (to me at least) kids in the leads so that was kind of interesting.


----------



## Katie H

Watched my Netflix selection of _Marley and Me_.  A great movie, but a bit sad at the end, then saw _Star Trek_ at the theater.  I enjoyed it and it was nice to see Leonard Nimoy being Mr. Spock again, albeit older.  It's the kind of film that needs to be seen on the big screen to be fully appreciated.


----------



## LadyCook61

I have a dvd set of Christy , so watched that.


----------



## roadfix

_He's Just Not That Into You

_I watched this new chick flick about dating last night on the dish.  I enjoyed it.


----------



## msmofet

righteous kill


----------



## In the Kitchen

*Up*

Did anyone see movie 'Up"?  Supposed to be some kind of animation movie that this guy said he wants to see again and again and again.  He found it fascinating.  Ran some kind of preview of it and it surely does look great.  I would like to go to 'Rush Hour' showing if I can.  Kind of have hectic schedule all of sudden.  Got to remember, ONE day at a time, ONE day at a time!  If anyone did see it would you please share your thoughts.  

Thanks


----------



## GB

In the Kitchen said:


> Did anyone see movie 'Up"?


I have not seen it yet, but is the next movie I will be seeing. I have been wanting to see it for months and have heard great things from the people who have seen it.


----------



## MomsKitchenAndStuff

In the Kitchen said:


> Did anyone see movie 'Up"?  Supposed to be some kind of animation movie that this guy said he wants to see again and again and again.  He found it fascinating.  Ran some kind of preview of it and it surely does look great.  I would like to go to 'Rush Hour' showing if I can.  Kind of have hectic schedule all of sudden.  Got to remember, ONE day at a time, ONE day at a time!  If anyone did see it would you please share your thoughts.
> 
> Thanks



I have not seen it, but you can see some reviews HERE (this is where I go for all my reviews)


----------



## LadyCook61

I watched Florence Nightingale on dvd I bought.


----------



## Barbara L

The Good, The Bad, and The Ugly.  Liked the movie, loved the music.

Barbara


----------



## phinz

At the theatre? X-Men - Wolverine. Here? Cheesy Sci-Fi channel flicks.


----------



## jabbur

Currently watching Soylent Green.  college son is into classic sci-fi so will be seeing alot of them over the summer.


----------



## msmofet

In the Kitchen said:


> Did anyone see movie 'Up"? Supposed to be some kind of animation movie that this guy said he wants to see again and again and again. He found it fascinating. Ran some kind of preview of it and it surely does look great. I would like to go to 'Rush Hour' showing if I can. Kind of have hectic schedule all of sudden. Got to remember, ONE day at a time, ONE day at a time! If anyone did see it would you please share your thoughts.
> 
> Thanks


 my hub and daughter saw Up said it was very good.

i saw the happening was typical m. night fare.


----------



## GB

I took my wife out for her birthday last night. We went to her favorite restaurant for dinner. I had my parents lined up to babysit. My parents brought a dvd over to watch and we did not want to get home before they finished so on the way out of the restaurant DW asked if I wanted to go see a movie. We have not been able to be that spontaneous since we had kids. I was very excited to do something unplanned so we went.

We saw The Hangover. I have not laughed that hard in a very long time. It was a hilarious movie and I can not wait to see it many more times.


----------



## ellakav

Grease - for about the 10,000th time in my life. LOVE it.


----------



## daniellesheavenlysweets

Transformers 2:Revenge of the Fallen.......My rating 5:10

The Hangover was the best darn movie I have seen in a long time! My rating 10:10


----------



## LadyCook61

on dvd.. You Can't Take It With You  , James Stewart and Jean Arthur


----------



## babetoo

from netflix "ps i love you"  i did not like it, to long for what little plot there was. if you like hillary s**** you might like it. a piece of fluff


----------



## CharlieD

Also from netflix: Rescue Dawn. I had mixed feelings about it. The story in it self is amazing. The guy got incredibely lucky. But movie, movie was nothing special. 

Also from the netflix we rented an old (19510 Indian movie Awara, with Raj Capur. It really is a timeless classic. My wife though did not care for it, but I loved it. It won an Oscar for a good reason.


----------



## msmofet

radioland murders


----------



## phinz

We just saw the Hangover. Meh. Almost as bad as The Chipmunk Movie, but without poop jokes.


----------



## Claire

Sumdog Millionaire.  Ugh!  I'd been warned about the subtitles being too small for TV, in fact well over half of the movie was lost to me.  Oh, well.  Thank heaven for netflix.


----------



## radhuni

Sleepy Hollow


----------



## msmofet

kevin costner in swing vote.


----------



## ellakav

The Jacksons : An American Dream.  5 hours worth.  one of those Sundays
when there wasn't anything on my 100+ channels and it was background
noise for my chores.  must've been a mini-series or something.  decent, but
loooooooong.


----------



## luvs

food, inc.


----------



## msmofet

sweet november ............... again and the darn thing ends the same every time and makes me cry!!


----------



## Katie H

Went to the theatre to see "Public Enemies" with Johnny Depp.  Quite good and the film was interspersed with old footage of John Dillinger.


----------



## BreezyCooking

On the big screen:  "Chinatown" (Jack Nicholson, Faye Dunaway).  I'm lucky enough to live a stone's throw away from the Library of Congress Film Preservation & Reservation "vault", & 3 times a week they show older movies in their brand-new "art deco" theatre FREE to the public.  So as hubby & I are HUGE classic film buffs, we're over there anywhere between once & 3 times a week depending on what's showing.  (Tomorrow night we'll be going to see "Dr. Strangelove" (Peter Sellers, George C. Scott, etc.).

On tv:  Just now finished watching Alfred Hitchcock's "Shadow of a Doubt" (Joseph Cotten, Theresa Wright) on the Turner Classic Movie channel.  Life would almost be meaningless without Turner Classic Movies!  Lol!!!


----------



## msmofet

BreezyCooking said:


> On the big screen: "Chinatown" (Jack Nicholson, Faye Dunaway). I'm lucky enough to live a stone's throw away from the Library of Congress Film Preservation & Reservation "vault", & 3 times a week they show older movies in their brand-new "art deco" theatre FREE to the public. So as hubby & I are HUGE classic film buffs, we're over there anywhere between once & 3 times a week depending on what's showing. (Tomorrow night we'll be going to see "Dr. Strangelove" (Peter Sellers, George C. Scott, etc.).
> 
> On tv: Just now finished watching Alfred Hitchcock's "Shadow of a Doubt" (Joseph Cotten, Theresa Wright) on the Turner Classic Movie channel. Life would almost be meaningless without Turner Classic Movies! Lol!!!


 wow!! you are blessed and lucky!! and i agree on TCM!!


----------



## LadyCook61

BreezyCooking said:


> On the big screen: "Chinatown" (Jack Nicholson, Faye Dunaway). I'm lucky enough to live a stone's throw away from the Library of Congress Film Preservation & Reservation "vault", & 3 times a week they show older movies in their brand-new "art deco" theatre FREE to the public. So as hubby & I are HUGE classic film buffs, we're over there anywhere between once & 3 times a week depending on what's showing. (Tomorrow night we'll be going to see "Dr. Strangelove" (Peter Sellers, George C. Scott, etc.).
> 
> On tv: Just now finished watching Alfred Hitchcock's "Shadow of a Doubt" (Joseph Cotten, Theresa Wright) on the Turner Classic Movie channel. Life would almost be meaningless without Turner Classic Movies! Lol!!!


 
TCM is one channel I miss since hubby cut down on the  cable fees.  
We only have basic cable, no movies or nothing.


----------



## msmofet

just watched the lastest of the Love saga movies


----------



## les

Notting Hill


----------



## roadfix

I haven't watched any "movies" in a while because our pirate satellite receiver system has been down for the past few weeks.  Just waiting for the fix file to be posted on line.  Then we'll be back in business.


----------



## radhuni

Vantage Point


----------



## LadyCook61

watching Two Fat Ladies cooking show on dvd


----------



## luvs

i LOVE two fat ladies!


----------



## GB

I am about to watch Coraline. My company played a part in the making of the movie so we are taking two hours out of our day today to watch it as a company. We are also doing the whole ice cream sundae bar thing too so I am pretty happy right now.


----------



## Katie H

Last night I watched the 1958 movie, _Thunder Road_, with Robert Mitchum.  Great film!


----------



## kleenex

This is a must see Documentary....

POV - Hold Me Tight, Let Me Go | PBS

It is a look at the Oxford's Mulberry Bush School for emotionally disturbed children.

If your local PBS channel has another airing of it this week watch it on TV so you get the closed captions.  

If not, the like I posted has the full documentary to watch FOR FREE.

I give it four out of five stars.


----------



## Barbara L

"Amazing Grace."  Very good!

Barbara


----------



## JoAnn L.

The Curious Case Of Benjamin Button.


----------



## radhuni

Goopi Gayen Bagha Bayen


----------



## LadyCook61

The Day After Tomorrow on dvd


----------



## ellakav

Men In Black, for lack of anything else on 100+ channels on cable...


----------



## GB

Knowing. I had never heard of it, but my wife brought it home on a whim so we watched it. It was very good. I am not sure if I liked the ending, but I really liked most of the movie at least.


----------



## msmofet

frequency


----------



## Barbara L

We bought "Nim's Island" several months ago and now that our DISH has been turned off we finally watched it.    Slow start, but we ended up enjoying it. 

Barbara


----------



## CharlieD

GB said:


> Knowing. I had never heard of it, but my wife brought it home on a whim so we watched it. It was very good. I am not sure if I liked the ending, but I really liked most of the movie at least.


 

What movie are you talking about?

We watch RV, it magically appered at our door from Netflix, either one of us can't remember choosing it. It was very dumb and very funny, I love JoJo.


----------



## GB

The movie is called "Knowing" Charlie. It stars Nicholas Cage. You can read about it here.


----------



## roadfix

_Knowing_ seems like an interesting film.  I just read its summary.  I'll be sure to look for it.


----------



## GB

It is worth watching. It seems people either loved it or hated it. I enjoyed it, but the ending left a bit to be desired. That did not ruin the movie for me though.


----------



## Wyogal

Watched a couple of "classics" yesterday, "5th Element" (Chris Rock's BEST), and then "Heaven Can Wait."


----------



## ChefJune

Haven't seen it yet, but Wednesday evening I'm going to see a preview of "Julie and Julia." Really looking forward to that!


----------



## msmofet

mummy: tomb of the dragon emperor


----------



## Barbara L

"The Firm," on DVD.  I had never seen it, somehow, and James hadn't seen the end.  Other than some of the language, I really enjoyed it.

Barbara


----------



## macro01

i watched Joint Security Area. it is a korean movie but you can find subbed version on torrents. great acting 
it is about border soldiers of NKorea & SKorea that became friends..


----------



## BreezyCooking

Yesterday we took in a matinee performance of "Julie & Julia", & it was GREAT!! Even my husband, who originally joked that I should "wake him up when it was over" enjoyed it. Meryl Streep truly had Julia's voice, appearance, & mannerisms down pat - completely AMAZING. I don't think there's another actress alive who could have done it so well. Stanley Tucci was also terrific as Paul Child. And even though many reviewers didn't care for the modern "Julie" part of the story, they really worked it in well, & I don't think it would have been even remotely as good of a movie if it had just been a straight bio-pic of Julia Child. Anyway - for any of you foodies out there who ever enjoyed "The French Chef", I really think you'll like this movie.


----------



## JoZee

Last night be watched Wendy and Lucy.


----------



## msmofet

mrs. washington goes to smith


----------



## LilSarah

The last movie was Hangover and I was actually entertained. Suprised me a bit but definitely worth seeing.


----------



## radhuni

Lord of The Rings Trilogy (for the fifth time)


----------



## In the Kitchen

*Again!*

Walk the Line again.  This is probably 5-6 time we have seen on tv.  What a movie. Real deep motions.  The people in the movie were perfect for playing this couple.


----------



## roadfix

_Gifted Hands_


----------



## msmofet

kung fu panda ................ again!! the girls have put it on about 50 times!!


----------



## LilSarah

Kung Fu Panda was amazing. I've even heard they are planning a sequel.


----------



## babetoo

watched "doubt" with meryl streep last night. weak plot. the ending was just stupid. meryl is always interesting to watch. the only good thing i can say.


----------



## roadfix

babetoo said:


> watched "doubt" with meryl streep last night. weak plot. the ending was just stupid. meryl is always interesting to watch. the only good thing i can say.



I agree 100%


----------



## Barbara L

msmofet said:


> kung fu panda ................ again!! the girls have put it on about 50 times!!


I LOVE Kung Fu Panda!  His father cracks me up!

Our last movies were "Ever After" (I have always wanted to see it), "Nim's Island," (cute), and about our 4th or 5th time watching "Day After Tomorrow."

James watched "The Pride and the Glory" the other night. The language was so horrid that I just couldn't get into it. He liked the movie ok, except for the language. Definitely one we will trade in. I did see the horrible scene where one of the bad cops held a hot iron near a baby's face to get the father to talk. I wanted to jump through the TV and kill the actor for even just playing that part!  Horrible.  I can watch gruesome, gory movies (not my first choice) with the best of them, but some things just unwatchable.

Anyway, if you like a good Cinderella story (supposed to be the "true" story of Cinderella) and you like Drew Barrymore (I love her), watch "Ever After." Even James liked it because his hero (Leonardo di Vinci) was in it. 

Barbara


----------



## msmofet

the awful truth 1937 irene dunne, cary grant and of course astor the dog.


----------



## Barbara L

"Fast and Furious."  Not as good as the first (we have all of them now), but it was good.

Barbara


----------



## LilSarah

First one is still the best. I hope they don't make a fifth one because that would ruin it for sure.


----------



## roadfix

I despise Michael Moore but watched  _Sicko _because my step daughter wanted to see it from 'their' perspective.  I've seen this film before.


----------



## LadyCook61

I watched Faith Like Potatoes on dvd.


----------



## msmofet

live free or die hard


----------



## BreezyCooking

Last night hubby & I THOROUGHLY enjoyed attending the "Live Feed" from Nashville Rifftrax event of the film "Plan 9 From Outer Space", commentated by those crazy guys from "Mystery Science Theatre 3000".  It was FABULOUS.  Not one single person in the theatre wasn't laughing until they cried.  It was held at the Regal Theatre in Fairfax, VA, & we can't wait until they do another one.


----------



## radhuni

_The Spiderwick Chronicles_


----------



## Dina

Time Traveler's Wife ~ nice story.


----------



## Alice

Jeeves and Wooster


----------



## babetoo

evening.............with all the heavy weights . meryle streep, vanassa redgrave. glen close i think. 

it is in many ways very sad. but gives insight into the mind of a dying person.


----------



## ellakav

War of the Worlds with Tom Cruise.  I am NOT a fan of his and I heard that
this movie sucked.  It came on the tube while I was unable to change the
channel right away.  (I was planning on watching a House MD marathon).
But I actually got hooked into the movie before I was able to change it.
Surprisingly, it was pretty okay.  Not my type of movie usually but it
wasn't bad.  Tom Cruise was only minorly annoying because he wasn't
really overacting like he usually does.  Dakota Fanning was a brat but
still, overall, not a bad flick.


----------



## Rone

My last movie was Bruno - crazy!


----------



## babetoo

last night i watched "Plenty" stared meryl streep. she is one of my faves. this was  a strange movie. i did not like the woman she played. i never did feel that i cared about anyone in the film. lots of english accent. some was in french. gloomy sets. i would not recommend this one, even if you love meryl streep.


----------



## BreezyCooking

Last night went to the free Library of Congress theatre to see "The Last Picture Show".  While I love getting to see older classic films on the big screen, this film comes across even more depressing in that venue.


----------



## kleenex

Bangkok Dangerous (1999) 

The original version, not that 2008 remake which I did not see.

This move is rated R for GUN violence.  The DVD I rented was 100% in Thai with English subtitles, only DVD extra was one trailer that was in English.

Not that bad, but not great either.

A movie about a tortured kid who winds up becoming a hitman for hire.  Falls in love, but it is too late.

I rate this movie 3.5 out of five stars.


----------



## BreezyCooking

Friday night.  "Ferry Cross The Mersey".  "Gerry & The Pacemakers".

Courtesy of Culpeper, VA, being the location of the Library of Congress Audio/Video Preservation vault, we get to enjoy - FREE - tons & tons of classic films on the big screen that the rest of you can only dream about.

Don't dream about this one.  Beyond being just a supposed "rip-off" of the Beatle's "A Hard Day's Night", this is just horrible.  Even hubby, who's a die-hard audio/video-phile couldn't wait for the credits to roll.

Apparently there are (thankfully) just a few prints of this film out there, & one is housed in Australia (Melbourne, I think), & they're going to show it there this coming weekend.  All I can say is that someone should warn the Australians, because I can't think of anything they did that would deserve them being inundated with this piece of garbage.  We got to view it for free; I hope the Australians don't have to pay for the privilege.


----------



## babetoo

i got the devine miss m. on netflix. it is a movie taken from HBO show of same name. i am so a big fan of bette midler that i really enjoyed it. told story of her life and career with snap-its of her singing , and acting . not enough for me. wanted it all. bright funny and very entertaining.


----------



## roadfix

I finally subscribed to Netflix the other day and have been watching some instant play movies on the tv through my laptop.  Picture quality is so so and the connection via my wireless router is pretty good.
I've already watched a few independent and foreign films through the streaming video.  Pretty decent deal for the price.
I watched _The_ _Ramen Girl_ last night.


----------



## LadyCook61

Eight Below Zero , which I got from the library.


----------



## babetoo

from netflex............taking chance...............very sad based on a true story. a Marine  Kernel takes home the body of marine private. it was an hbo special .


----------



## Foodfiend

Just saw National Treasure 2: Secrets of the Book.  It actually wasn't too bad, now I'm going to have to go find National Treasure 1 to watch that one.


----------



## msmofet

Foodfiend said:


> Just saw National Treasure 2: Secrets of the Book. It actually wasn't too bad, now I'm going to have to go find National Treasure 1 to watch that one.


i saw both in the theater and  i own both movies and have many many times!! good movies.


----------



## BreezyCooking

I'm currently watching (& recording on DVD) "The Good Earth" (Paul Muni, Luise Rainer) on the Turner Classic Movies channel.  Great film.


----------



## msmofet

BreezyCooking said:


> I'm currently watching (& recording on DVD) "The Good Earth" (Paul Muni, Luise Rainer) on the Turner Classic Movies channel. Great film.


 wow i haven't seen that in many many years. thats the the one set in china?


----------



## BreezyCooking

Yup - based on the Pearl Buck novel.  Really terrific film.  Since today is Paul Muni's birthday, Turner Classic Movies has been having an all-day festival of his films starting since 6 this morning.  What great stuff.  I LOVE Turner Classic Movies.  If we got rid of every other satellite channel, we'd still keep this one.  Have it on nearly 24/7.  Can't wait till next month - they have a terrific lineup of classic horror films in celebration of Halloween!


----------



## msmofet

BreezyCooking said:


> Yup - based on the Pearl Buck novel. Really terrific film. Since today is Paul Muni's birthday, Turner Classic Movies has been having an all-day festival of his films starting since 6 this morning. What great stuff. I LOVE Turner Classic Movies. If we got rid of every other satellite channel, we'd still keep this one. Have it on nearly 24/7. Can't wait till next month - they have a terrific lineup of classic horror films in celebration of Halloween!


 we always watch tmc in october. we own all the original classic universal monster movies and a complete collection of abbott and costello movies, meet the mummy and meet frankenstein are my favs. but jackyll and hyde, invisible man and killer boris karloff are also favs.


----------



## BreezyCooking

So we're definitely kindred spirits - lol!!!

Hubby is a HUGE audio/videophile.  Has a dedicated "listening room" with over 2,000 CD's in his library.  And our DVD collection is well over 1,000 as well.  Between those & our book collections, our house is pretty much just a library - lol!!  Love classic horror & have nearly all (if not all) the Universal, Hammer, William Castle, Columbia flicks on DVD.  You name it & I probably have it - lol!!  So between our collection & whatever TCM will be showing next month, we're all set for Halloween.  Oh - & I also collect Halloween memorabilia.  Have more Halloween stuff than I do for Xmas.  Everything from new pieces down to antique collectibles.

We really do need a MUCH bigger house.


----------



## msmofet

BreezyCooking said:


> So we're definitely kindred spirits - lol!!!
> 
> Hubby is a HUGE audio/videophile. Has a dedicated "listening room" with over 2,000 CD's in his library. And our DVD collection is well over 1,000 as well. Between those & our book collections, our house is pretty much just a library - lol!! Love classic horror & have nearly all (if not all) the Universal, Hammer, William Castle, Columbia flicks on DVD. You name it & I probably have it - lol!! So between our collection & whatever TCM will be showing next month, we're all set for Halloween. Oh - & I also collect Halloween memorabilia. Have more Halloween stuff than I do for Xmas. Everything from new pieces down to antique collectibles.
> 
> We really do need a MUCH bigger house.


 oh we do halloween big inside and out. i will post pics in another thread closer to halloween. i used to be a sales rep for a movie distributer. i bought my old stuff right form the merchant but i also have out of print videos from customers and my boss. i'd say with dvd and video we must have around 2,000 movies. they really do take up so much room!! but they are like part of the family


----------



## TheKitchenSink

I think the last movie I watched was this weird animated movie called Renaissance. It starred Daniel Craig and was basically a dystopian film noir, kind of slow but cool nonetheless.


----------



## babetoo

The Ultimate Gift


----------



## mnofdichotomy

wolverine x men origins... good flick


----------



## Barbara L

mnofdichotomy said:


> wolverine x men origins... good flick


We just got it but haven't seen it yet.

We just saw the mini-series "Holocaust" (Meryl Streep, James Woods, etc.). 

We are now (over the last few days) watching "Centennial." We have seen the first ten episodes and have two more to go.  I have read the book (James Michener) a few times and have seen the show a few times.  It is one of my favorites.  This is James's first time.

Barbara


----------



## msmofet

Barbara L said:


> We just got it but haven't seen it yet.
> 
> We just saw the mini-series "Holocaust" (Meryl Streep, James Woods, etc.).
> 
> We are now (over the last few days) watching "Centennial." We have seen the first ten episodes and have two more to go. I have read the book (James Michener) a few times and have seen the show a few times. It is one of my favorites. This is James's first time.
> 
> Barbara


 i have seen holocaust many years ago. 

i saw centenial years ago also. i bought the set of dvd's but haven't watched it yet. awesome mini and i love robert conrad!!


----------



## Dixie_Amazon

"The Thin Man", again.


----------



## BreezyCooking

The film we took in last night was TERRIFIC!  Courtesy of our local Library of Congress Audio-Video Preservation Theatre, we got to see The Marx Brothers' "A Night At The Opera" on the big screen.  Seeing old classic films on the big screen is like seeing them for the first time.  (And it doesn't hurt that the Library of Congress Theatre showings are free!)


----------



## msmofet

BreezyCooking said:


> The film we took in last night was TERRIFIC! Courtesy of our local Library of Congress Audio-Video Preservation Theatre, we got to see The Marx Brothers' "A Night At The Opera" on the big screen. Seeing old classic films on the big screen is like seeing them for the first time. (And it doesn't hurt that the Library of Congress Theatre showings are free!)


 can anyone go to see those movies? or do you have to be a resident of the DC area?


----------



## BreezyCooking

Anyone from anywhere can go.  Admission is free, but reservations are recommended although walk-ins are welcome if the show isn't sold out.  Movies are shown 3 times a week.  Days & times can change from month to month, but for the most part currently are Thursdays, Fridays, & Saturdays at 7:00 or 7:30 p.m.  And sometimes they show a family-type film on Saturday or Sunday at 2:00 p.m.  Here's their website:

About the Theater - Culpeper, Virginia - A/V Conservation (Library of Congress)


----------



## Barbara L

"X-Men Origins: Wolverine" last night.  We both really liked it.

"Wall-E" today, for the second time.

Barbara


----------



## msmofet

my daughter and i watched "the dreamer of oz" with john ritter and annette o'toole. it was about L. Frank Baum. very sweet movie which brought a tear or two.


----------



## msmofet

Barbara L said:


> "X-Men Origins: Wolverine" last night. We both really liked it.
> 
> "Wall-E" today, for the second time.
> 
> Barbara


 we have seen wall - e about a hundred times!! eeeeeeeeeeevvvvvvvaa!!

LOL

and kung fu panda about the same.


----------



## Barbara L

msmofet said:


> we have seen wall - e about a hundred times!! eeeeeeeeeeevvvvvvvaa!!
> 
> LOL
> 
> and kung fu panda about the same.


I like Wall-e, but I LOVE Kung fu Panda!!!!  His dad is my favorite!

Barbara


----------



## msmofet

Barbara L said:


> I like Wall-e, but I LOVE Kung fu Panda!!!! His dad is my favorite!
> 
> Barbara


 TEEHEE there is no secret to the soup!!


----------



## Barbara L

Just finished watching "KNOW1NG" with Nicholas Cage.  All I can say is YIKES and WOW!!!

Barbara
P.S. It is interesting that I just read the book of Ezekiel in the Bible not long ago, which helped with some of the references.


----------



## babetoo

watch a documentary about out president. very interesting


----------



## Barbara L

Barbara L said:


> Just finished watching "KNOW1NG" with Nicholas Cage.  All I can say is YIKES and WOW!!!
> 
> Barbara
> P.S. It is interesting that I just read the book of Ezekiel in the Bible not long ago, which helped with some of the references.


LOL Thought I'd better add a P.S. to my P.S.  You *don't* have to read Ezekiel to understand this movie.  Having read it helped me a little when I saw the pictures they were looking at from Ezekiel.  

Barbara


----------



## SherryCarl

The last movie my husband and I watched was Push. I didn't like it and my husband thought it was just ok.


----------



## Barbara L

I just finished watching "The Water Horse."  A wonderful movie!  Much more intense than I expected.  More for adults than kids, which I wasn't expecting.  Kids will like it too, I'm sure, but too intense for really small children (unless you want them to see a creature they have grown to love having bombs sent after him!).

Barbara


----------



## msmofet

the scream team on disney was cute my girls and i liked it.

the new remake of children of the corn stunk!! the original was much better.


----------



## Wyogal

Dr. Zhivago was on Turner Classics the other night... never tire of it, one of my all-time favorites!


----------



## roadfix

I saw _Dot The I_ on Netflix streaming video.


----------



## BreezyCooking

Wyogal said:


> Dr. Zhivago was on Turner Classics the other night... never tire of it, one of my all-time favorites!


 
It being Halloween month, be sure to check out the TCM website for all the great old classic thriller/horror films they'll be showing this month.  One not to miss - although it's on one of their midnight "Sunday Silents", is the original silent Lon Chaney "Phantom of the Opera".  Now that's something worth watching/recording.  One of our local arts theatres is going to be showing it on the "big screen", with live musical accompaniment, so we'll definitely be going to see it there!!  Can't wait!


----------



## orangea

Green Mile


----------



## msmofet

orangea said:


> Green Mile


 i love that movie!! i own it and i also watch it on cable. i think i saw it 1,000 times. plus i read the book.


----------



## Barbara L

The Vincent Price version of Edgar Allen Poe's "The Pit and the Pendulum" on Hulu.  Great movie for Halloween season.

A few days ago we watched a great movie, "Vantage Point."  If you like suspense and intrigue and have time to sit and watch (you can't be in and out with this one), you will love it.

Barbara


----------



## BreezyCooking

This past Monday night we went to the historic Paramount Theatre in Charlottesville (VA) to see the original 1931 Boris Karloff "Frankenstein" on the big screen.  It was terrific!!!


----------



## realistic

Hi,

At Last I watched "New York" the bollywood Hindi movie.


----------



## roadfix

I watched a French film, _The Hairdresser's Husband_.


----------



## Chile Chef

legally blond, It's about done.


----------



## roadfix

I watched _100 Feet_ on the Netflix streaming video.


----------



## GB

Role Models. It was a stupid movie as I had expected, but it made me laugh.


----------



## Dixie_Amazon

*Zombieland*
I laughed so hard I had tears rolling down my face.


----------



## Chile Chef

Dixie_Amazon said:


> *Zombieland*
> I laughed so hard I had tears rolling down my face.


Is it that good?

I like to see the movie that's why I'm asking?


----------



## Barbara L

"Black Dog" (Patrick Swayze and Randy Travis) on Hulu.  They worked well together, and there was a lot of action.   

Barbara


----------



## Chile Chef

Barbara L said:


> "Black Dog" (Patrick Swayze and Randy Travis) on Hulu.  They worked well together, and there was a lot of action.
> 
> Barbara


I love that movie, I like meat loaf in the movie, he was good in it.


----------



## Barbara L

Chile Chef said:


> I love that movie, I like meat loaf in the movie, he was good in it.


Yes, I meant to mention that he was in it as well.  He was good in it, but his character was definitely not good!  LOL

Barbara


----------



## Chile Chef

Barbara L said:


> Yes, I meant to mention that he was in it as well.  He was good in it, but his character was definitely not good!  LOL
> 
> Barbara


I know what you mean, I also liked Tiny "the pitbull"


----------



## Barbara L

Chile Chef said:


> I know what you mean, I also liked Tiny "the pitbull"


LOL I liked him a whole lot better at the end!

Barbara


----------



## Dixie_Amazon

Chile Chef said:


> Is it that good?
> 
> I like to see the movie that's why I'm asking?


I thought so, it has cult classic written all over it. There are gory bits and the lanugage is ruff, but I have never seen such a funny horror movie. 

Here's a link to Zombieland at the IMDBThe tailer and a clip are there.


----------



## radhuni

Indiana Jones and The Kingdom of Crystal skull


----------



## msmofet

the tommyknockers


----------



## JoZee

We watched One Eyed Jacks.  It stared Karl Malden and Marlon Brando.  Brando also directed this movie, in fact it was his first and last time directing a movie.  He was such an amazing actor and human being.


----------



## Chile Chef

Transforms Revenge of the fallen.

It's actually better then the first one.


----------



## msmofet

left behind with kirk cameron 

i will watch left behind 2 later


----------



## pot clanger

"The Shift" with Wayne Dyer - but actually went to see a movie IN A THEATER on Sunday with my nephew - "Where The Wild Things Are."   Dyer has a great message, and Wild Things was charming - subtle and powerful at the same time


----------



## msmofet

left behind 2


----------



## roadfix

Five Fingers


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Monty Python and the Holy Grail...makes me want to buy coconuts!


----------



## radhuni

Stardust


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Two movies - Transformers 2 and Shoot 'Em Up.  Enjoyed both!


----------



## GB

I loved Shoot Em Up Princess. It was a stupid brainless movie, but I thought it was highly entertaining with some good one liners and lots of gun fights.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

GB said:


> I loved Shoot Em Up Princess. It was a stupid brainless movie, but I thought it was highly entertaining with some good one liners and lots of gun fights.


 
DH hated it, but I just watched it like it was a cartoon.  I laughed all the way through it.  The gun fights were the most fun and the ending of the parachuting scene had me in stitches with all the bodies laying around.


----------



## Dixie_Amazon

*Bats* with Lou Diamond Phillips


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Romancing the Stone, an oldie but a goodie.  I'm going to see if I can convince DH on another Star Wars Marathon.


----------



## roadfix

Hate Crime


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

Last night we watched two movies...  The Boy in the Striped Pajamas and Taxi (old movie with Robert DeNiro)


----------



## Barbara L

msmofet said:


> left behind with kirk cameron
> 
> i will watch left behind 2 later


We have those too--I love them.

We watched "Raiders of the Lost Ark" two nights ago and "Indiana Jones: Temple of Doom" last night.  We will watch the next one tonight.

Barbara


----------



## babetoo

"knowing" starring Nicholas cage.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

The Sons of Katie Elder and True Grit...was in the mood for some John Wayne.


----------



## Maidrite

Dirty Dancing was what we last watched


----------



## Dixie_Amazon

Mystery Men


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Evolution


----------



## Dixie_Amazon

*Once Upon a Time*, with Cary Grant. My 15 yo even watched it.


----------



## roadfix

8mm 2


----------



## kadesma

We watched Ice Age Dawn of the Dinosaurs. Ethan and Olivia were both quiet as mice.
kades


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

Sugar Hill


----------



## msmofet

north by northwest


----------



## roadfix

The Last Word


----------



## msmofet

part of the original V movie


----------



## PrincessFiona60

msmofet said:


> part of the original V movie


 
I'll be catching the new pilot of V tonight, can't wait!  Earlier we watched American President, I love a good love story!  Right after a good SciFi movie.


----------



## Chile Chef

msmofet said:


> part of the original V movie





PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'll be catching the new pilot of V tonight, can't wait!  Earlier we watched American President, I love a good love story!  Right after a good SciFi movie.


I got the original V on dvd. Loved the movie.

The last movie I saw was Club dread. Club dread was good, and who knew the plot was pretty cool?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

"Enemy of The People" an oldie, with no car chases, starring Steve McQueen.  Have been trying to find this movie for years and it finally raised it's head.  Seems Warner Bros. had it in their archives for years and it's the first time on DVD.


----------



## sunflower96

shifty


----------



## PrincessFiona60

X-Men Origins: Wolverine.  I hope they keep making these.


----------



## Chile Chef

PrincessFiona60 said:


> X-Men Origins: Wolverine.  I hope they keep making these.


Same here, And I want Spider man 4. 


I love the spider man series.


----------



## roadfix

_Life As A House_......lousy film.  I asked for it, Netflix sent it to me.  I rated it 2 stars.


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo

The Jurassic Park series.  Only saw parts of the first one so we rented all three from NetFlix.  Didn't really like the second one but the other two weren't that bad.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Chile Chef said:


> Same here, And I want Spider man 4.
> 
> 
> I love the spider man series.


 
I'm a complete Science Fiction and comic book geek.  Love all of it.  But, I'm not into Horror movies.


----------



## msmofet

ghost and mrs. muir


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Van Helsing


----------



## Chile Chef

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'm a complete Science Fiction and comic book geek.  Love all of it.  But, I'm not into Horror movies.


Very cool, I'm the same as you but I don't like the horror movies unless they're something like Club Dread. 


Then I get into those kind of movies.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Chile Chef said:


> Very cool, I'm the same as you but I don't like the horror movies unless they're something like Club Dread.
> 
> 
> Then I get into those kind of movies.


 
What's funny is that almost all of the old, corny horror movies, think "The Blob", scare the daylights out of me and give me nightmares.  Most likely because my Dad made me sit next to him when I was little and would reach out and grab me when the movie got tense...I still get the creeps from them.  The last modern horror movie I could watch was the first "Final Destination", but most are just blood and gorefests that I don't care for.


----------



## Barbara L

We watched "Pearl Harbor" this afternoon.

Barbara


----------



## msmofet

oh heavenly dog


----------



## Reanie525i

I watched "The Green Mile" last night - Was one of the best movies I have watched in a long time.


----------



## roadfix

I watched _The Stoning Of Saroya M_ on a dvd a friend brought over last night.  Very disturbing film.

Also, while I had a full rack of spare ribs on the Weber earlier last evening I watched _Resistance_ on Netflix streaming, about a downed US pilot during Nazi occupied Belgium.  Good film


----------



## Chile Chef

Beerfest, Little Nicky, Tommy Boy


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Watchmen...that was a great movie!


----------



## josephajain

I hardly watch movies.........


----------



## radhuni

A French movie 'Priceless' with English subtitle.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Star Trek and UP...both fun!


----------



## kannan

Last Saturday I watched 2012.It was just one another disaster movie.it reminded me about "Day after tomorrow" several times. Special effects were good but I had seen most of them in the trailer itself.Overall it is just another average movie.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Watched "Brainstorm" last night. With Christopher Walken and Natalie Wood.


----------



## GB

I surprised my wife and took her to see New Moon. She is into those Twilight books and movies. She knew there was very little chance of ever getting me to go see this, so I decided to be the good husband and buy tickets without her knowing. We were planning on going out to a movie so we picked one together even though I already had tickets to New Moon. I was able to keep her in the dark until we were just walking into the actual theater. 

I thought the movie was pretty bad. The acting was lousy and the story was boring. My wife enjoyed it, but I am not sure if it lived up to her expectations of the book.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

kannan said:


> Last Saturday I watched 2012.It was just one another disaster movie.it reminded me about "Day after tomorrow" several times. Special effects were good but I had seen most of them in the trailer itself.Overall it is just another average movie.


 
Thanks for the description, I was wondering if it was just a trailer movie.  I'll wait for it to come out on DVD or cable.

We watched "Chitty, Chitty, Bang, Bang."  For the 6000th time.  Love it!


----------



## LadyCook61

an oldie.. It's A Wonderful Life


----------



## Chile Chef

The Wedding Singer, With Adam whats his face & Drew Barrymore!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Chile Chef said:


> The Wedding Singer, With Adam whats his face & Drew Barrymore!


 
LOL!  Adam Sandler...personally my favorite movie with him is 50 First Dates with Drew Barrymore.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Lord of the Rings marathon today...so I can keep on cooking.  Nothing new that I have to pay attention to.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

"Hotel For Dogs" and "The Fifth Element" (again must be leventy-hundred times by now)


----------



## Wyogal

Paint Your Wagon


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Wyogal said:


> Paint Your Wagon


 
I love that novie, unfortunately I sing like Lee Marvin, but I do know all the words.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Just watched UP with my grandson.


----------



## Barbara L

We watched "G.I. Joe" with ButterflyDancer and her husband.  I hadn't really cared about seeing it, but I liked it.  

Barbara


----------



## JoAnn L.

Last night I watched "Knowing". Different!! I think it's one of those movies you have to watch twice, so much going on.


----------



## msmofet

star trek (the newest one)

then a bunch of ORIGINAL oldies (NO remakes!!) - bedknobs and broomsticks, shaggy DA, son of flubber, long long trailer, mr blandings builds his dreamhouse, houseboat and a few more


----------



## radhuni

Valkyrie and I liked the movie


----------



## kadesma

I watched Twilight...it was ok, I've seen better
kadesma


----------



## PrincessFiona60

A few in the last couple of days:  Formula 51, Cellular, The International, Jurassic Park III.  Bought The Smithsoninan Night at the Museum, but haven't watched it yet.


----------



## LadyCook61

watched Night At The Museum 2 , liked the first movie better.
Plan to rent dvd of Julie and Julia, suppose to be released on the 8th.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Night At the Mudeum 2, and I laughed myself silly at Hank Azaria.  

Harry Potter and the Half-Blood Prince.  Slow movie without much action, but it is tying up some plot and getting some history in before the last two movies.  Love these stories.


----------



## LadyCook61

Julie and Julia.. wish the story was more about Julia .
Flywheel...  Good Christian story about a man who owns a used car lot.


----------



## LadyCook61

I watched dvd that I bought, Sue Thomas FB Eye. I used to watch that show on tv, liked it a lot, about deaf woman who works for the FBI , based on true story.  The deaf woman part was played by a deaf woman, Deanne Bray.


----------



## msmofet

LadyCook61 said:


> I watched dvd that I bought, Sue Thomas FB Eye. I used to watch that show on tv, liked it a lot, about deaf woman who works for the FBI , based on true story. The deaf woman part was played by a deaf woman, Deanne Bray.


 we just watched the whole series on gospel channel. i loved the 2 episodes with the real sue as a guest.


----------



## msmofet

the 3 librarian movies and bell, book and candle


----------



## Uncle Bob

An old Tea Time Movie....In Harms Way starring "The Duke" ..and others


----------



## kadesma

Watched Julia and Julie...Neat birthday present. What a surprise
kades


----------



## LadyCook61

msmofet said:


> we just watched the whole series on gospel channel. i loved the 2 episodes with the real sue as a guest.


 
I don't have the gospel channel being I only have basic broadcast. I used to watch the show on the former PAX station when we had cable tv. I am hoping all the seasons will be put on dvd. The dvd set I have has 3 discs and is the first season.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Terminator Salvation.


----------



## msmofet

working my way through centenial i'm on disc 2


----------



## Chile Chef

I'm going to watch the Book of Elie soon.

But I've watched GhostBusters 1 & 2, beerfest this new years.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Definitely going to the theater for "Book of Eli" have read great things about it.  Still haven't decided if I'm going to see "Avatar" in the theater, yet.


----------



## GB

Saw Avatar in 3D last night. I thought it was good, but the wife thought it was great. I thought the story was unoriginal and predictable. The visuals were amazing though.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

GB said:


> Saw Avatar in 3D last night. I thought it was good, but the wife thought it was great. I thought the story was unoriginal and predictable. The visuals were amazing though.


 
Thanks for the review, I trust yours more than I trust the critics.  I may just wait for DVD, I don't mind if I get to see it in 3D or not.


----------



## GB

The 3D was an amazing part of the experience, but if you don't mind seeing it without it then it would be a good home movie as long as you see it on a HD tv on Blu Ray. The visuals really need that high def to really amaze you. It would be OK on a regular TV, but it would not blow you away like the HD will.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

GB said:


> The 3D was an amazing part of the experience, but if you don't mind seeing it without it then it would be a good home movie as long as you see it on a HD tv on Blu Ray. The visuals really need that high def to really amaze you. It would be OK on a regular TV, but it would not blow you away like the HD will.


 
Since DH retired we have all the bells and whistles at home  It's like sitting in the theater anyway, just don't have to fight a crowd or walk on sticky floors.  I do miss audience reaction, though!


----------



## GB

You will love it at home then. It is a long movie so being comfortable will be a huge plus!


----------



## JoAnn L.

Just watched "Green For Danger" (1946). My one son and his wife gave me a membership with Netflix for Christmas. I can't beleive the movies I can order.


----------



## SierraCook

My parents and I went to the movies last week and saw Chipmunks:  The Squeakuel.  It was pretty cute and funny.


----------



## Andy M.

Just hooked up my brand new blu ray player and borrowed the most recent batman movie from my neighbor.  Gotta love all the explosions and gadgets.


----------



## GB

That was my first Blu Ray movie Andy. It is a good one to watch!

If you are into nature type things, check out the Planet Earth series on Blu Ray. It is the most amazing thing I have ever seen on a screen. I put it on in the background a lot on mute just for the amazing images.


----------



## kadesma

We have the Planet Earth series, we just love it and the kids sit so still and quiet. They love it as well.
kadesma


----------



## Andy M.

GB said:


> That was my first Blu Ray movie Andy. It is a good one to watch!
> 
> If you are into nature type things, check out the Planet Earth series on Blu Ray. It is the most amazing thing I have ever seen on a screen. I put it on in the background a lot on mute just for the amazing images.




Thanks for the tip, GB.  The nature programs are some of the most dramatic visuals on HDTV.  I'll look for it.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Heh!  I use Planet Earth as background, too...or Star Wars.  Many times I put beloved movies on so I can watch or not as the mood takes me and since the TV is around a corner from the kitchen, makes it easier to keep track if I need to be in the kitchen.


----------



## roadfix

We watched Sherlock Holmes at home last night.  Boring.  In fact, most of my family, including myself fell asleep during most of the screening.
Glad I did not waste my money to go this this pos at the theatre.


----------



## msmofet

roadfix said:


> We watched Sherlock Holmes at home last night. Boring. In fact, most of my family, including myself fell asleep during most of the screening.
> Glad I did not waste my money to go this this pos at the theatre.


 you watched a boot leg copy?


----------



## roadfix

msmofet said:


> you watched a boot leg copy?


No, this was not a bootleg copy but an Academy screener we borrowed from a friend just for the night.  
We get to borrow Academy screeners around this time every year leading up to the awards ceremony.  We've watched a lot of bad movies so far this season and just a few good ones.


----------



## msmofet

roadfix said:


> No, this was not a bootleg copy but an Academy screener we borrowed from a friend just for the night.
> We get to borrow Academy screeners around this time every year leading up to the awards ceremony. We've watched a lot of bad movies so far this season and just a few good ones.


 i used to sell movies. i have a few screeners myself. i hate the time counters arrg!!


----------



## Barbara

We saw Sherlock Holmes and liked it - anything but boring, maybe being in the theater made a difference - oh yea and it was a Matinee, I can fall asleep to anything at night


----------



## Chile Chef

Barbara said:


> We saw Sherlock Holmes and liked it - anything but boring, maybe being in the theater made a difference - oh yea and it was a Matinee, I can fall asleep to anything at night


Is it worth buying the dvd when it comes out?


----------



## Barbara

I don't buy DVD's very often because I'm a netflix user - probalby only buy what I consider classic movies & Disney for the grand kids. For example we own Godfather, LA Confidential, John Wayne westerns - you get the idea.


----------



## roadfix

I'm a Netflix user also and I like it, mostly for the on-demand streaming videos.  I mainly enjoy watching  independent films.

As far as buying dvd's, my wife buys them, all of them bootleg, mainly because they are cheap, widely available with current releases, and they come to you selling these.  Can't beat the cost and convenience factor.
I constantly remind my wife that bootleg dvd's hurt the industry and that's not a good thing.  She can also go to jail for that.  She buys them anyway.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

"The Fisher King" and "Race To Witch Mountain."  Fisher King is an old favorite and I finally got DH to watch it...turns out he loved it!  Witch Mountain was cute.

I fall asleep during matinees, working nightshifts, I tend to be quite sleepy during matinee times


----------



## roadfix

Hurt Locker


----------



## Pete1989

I just tried to watch Facing the Giants - biggest mistake ever, if i knew how religious it was going to be i wouldn't have started, got half way through and turned it off. Nothing against religion mind you.

Before that was The Great Debaters with Denzel Washington, that was pretty good. Some of the debates were really good and the horrors of being black in the 20/30's was made very clear.


----------



## msmofet

eragon


----------



## jabbur

Why did I get married? Tyler Perry movie.  Very good but definitely a "chick flick".


----------



## msmofet

narnia is on now


----------



## PrincessFiona60

We are gearing up for a Jason Bourne marathon tomorrow, after I get some sleep!


----------



## LadyCook61

Gospel of John, a 3 hour dvd.


----------



## LPBeier

Oh, LC, I have seen that one - it is very good.

I watched Julie & Julia for the third time since getting it for Christmas!


----------



## GB

I watched Extract. It was a pretty decent movie.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Watched "Laura" (1944) last night. I don't know how many time I have seen this film over the years, but I always enjoy it.


----------



## msmofet

glimmer man


----------



## roadfix

Felon.


----------



## luckytrim

Road to Perdition -  Good Gangster Yarn !


----------



## coltsfanchris

I watched two movies friday night, All About Steve, (all about how not to be entertaining), and Julie and Julia which was ok but not great.


----------



## roadfix

Trucker


----------



## recipedirect

Avaitar at the Imax in 3-D. It was well worth seeing.
Up in the Air - was okay but it is one of those I could have waiting for the video. George Cloony is always good to look at!


----------



## msmofet

speed


----------



## roadfix

We watched _Hangover_ the other night and I didn't think it was that funny like most had claimed.  
I thought the funniest moment came at the very end of the film with the digital camera stills.
One of my regular customers was in the film.....he was the old ugly guy being examined by the doctor.  He never mentioned to me about the naked part......it hurt my eyes...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Adventures of Buckaroo Banzai in the 8th Dimension and Attack of the Killer Tomatoes.


----------



## msmofet

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Adventures of Buckaroo Banzai in the 8th Dimension and Attack of the Killer Tomatoes.


 OY!! LOL classics!! LOL


----------



## msmofet

incredibles
back to the future
jurassic park III


----------



## SierraCook

msmofet, I just finished watching The Incredibles.   Before that the last movie I watched was Up.


----------



## msmofet

SierraCook said:


> msmofet, I just finished watching The Incredibles. Before that the last movie I watched was Up.


 haven't seen up


----------



## SierraCook

I got Up for Christmas.  It is about this gentleman that ties a million balloons to his house to float away to Paradise Valley.   The valley is where him and his wife wanted to go to live.  Along the way he meets a dog, bird, and boy.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

msmofet said:


> OY!! LOL classics!! LOL


 
Oh yes!  I Just LOVE the classics


----------



## msmofet

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Oh yes! I Just LOVE the classics


 then you gotta do the originals of the blob, them, lepus!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

msmofet said:


> then you gotta do the originals of the blob, them, lepus!!


 
They are sittiing on the shelf as we speak, just waiting to give me the creeps.  I'm thinking "House of Wax" with Vincent Price tomorrow night!


----------



## msmofet

PrincessFiona60 said:


> They are sittiing on the shelf as we speak, just waiting to give me the creeps. I'm thinking "House of Wax" with Vincent Price tomorrow night!


 yeah he rolled in his grave when paris butchered the remake!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

msmofet said:


> yeah he rolled in his grave when paris butchered the remake!!


 
I'm a huge Vincent Price fan and I know he didn't appreciate the remakes of his old films.  Horror is supposed to trigger YOUR imagination, not the filmmaker's.  The original Psycho scares me to this day, modern horror movies just make me feel sick...I don't like all the gore.


----------



## msmofet

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'm a huge Vincent Price fan and I know he didn't appreciate the remakes of his old films. Horror is supposed to trigger YOUR imagination, not the filmmaker's. The original Psycho scares me to this day, modern horror movies just make me feel sick...I don't like all the gore.


i feel the same way except for john carpenters "the thing" i love that one!! the new halloweens are just gore fests, the old hitchcock movies still rule!! i caught part of the rear window remake with chris reeves and i stunk!! give me jimmy and grace!!


----------



## radhuni

1408


----------



## roadfix

I've been watching the '06 & '07 Mt. Everest expedition documentary episodes the last several nights on Netflix' streaming video on tv.   Very interesting.


----------



## msmofet

some like it hot


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Taking of Pelham 1 2 3, the new one.  John Travolta is such a good villian!


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Ratatouille


----------



## roadfix

_The World's Fastest Indian_


----------



## PrincessFiona60

roadfix said:


> _The World's Fastest Indian_


 
Oh, that's a great movie!


----------



## roadfix

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Oh, that's a great movie!


Anthony Hopkins was great.  I loved his character in this film.

Last night I watched _Trade_.


----------



## Barbara L

"Lady in the Water."  I wasn't sure what to expect, but we enjoyed it.

Barbara


----------



## msmofet

what women want


----------



## Barbara L

msmofet said:


> what women want



I love that one!

Barbara


----------



## msmofet

Barbara L said:


> I love that one!
> 
> Barbara


  i like when he dances to sinatra


----------



## Chile Chef

Office space on dvd and not tbs with the whole family.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Caprica, getting ready to watch the first episode of the series.


----------



## msmofet

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Caprica, getting ready to watch the first episode of the series.


does hat have anything to do with the new battlestar galatica?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

msmofet said:


> does hat have anything to do with the new battlestar galatica?


 
Yes, it's the creation of the entire Cylon race.  I just love it when my Sci-Fi has a history!


----------



## msmofet

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Yes, it's the creation of the entire Cylon race. I just love it when my Sci-Fi has a history!


sorry i like my OLD battlestar with Male leads and robot cylons.


----------



## radhuni

A super hit Hindi movie '3 Idiots' and I like it.


----------



## LadyCook61

Watched a dvd of Bananas Comedy , clean comedy.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

msmofet said:


> sorry i like my OLD battlestar with Male leads and robot cylons.


 
I like that too, but I'm such a supergeek that all of the story gets me going.  I watched the pilot of Caprica yesterday morning when I got off work (and eating a TNT Garlic Omelet, which was superb!) and enjoyed the show very much.

Later I watched "Kelly's Heroes" with my kitty who likes war movies.


----------



## vagriller

The Proposal


----------



## roadfix

_ Invictus_  slow and boring


----------



## GB

I don't know if I can count this as the last movie I watched because we only got about 30 minutes into it before we turned it off. It is called The Maiden Heist. The cast is great so we figured the movie could not be that bad. The movie stared Morgan Freeman, Christopher Walken, Marcia Gay Harden, and William H. Macy. It was so slow moving and so boring. We kept thinking it would get better, but after about 30 minutes or so we just could not wait any longer.


----------



## msmofet

tremors


----------



## Chile Chef

msmofet said:


> tremors


Tremors is a very good but cheesy movie. 


You can see many mistakes the crew & actors made in the movie it self.


----------



## roadfix

_Public Enemies_    ....good flick


----------



## LadyCook61

"Moment After" ...  A Christian movie.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Sunshine Cleaning...it was a bit slow but very good.


----------



## msmofet

the original 1979 amityville horror


----------



## theages

Avatar 3D
This was an awsome movie!  The visuals were stunning.  The majority of the movie was computer generated, including the main characters.  I was blown away by how real the aliens were.  There was nothing fake about them.  I remember when Star Wars came out that it was a new generation of cinematography.  I think Avatar sets the new standard.


----------



## msmofet

operation petticoat


----------



## JoAnn L.

I just watched "Strangers In Good Company" this afternoon. I loved it.


----------



## Barbara L

We watched "Facing the Giants" at our friends' house.  Not a dry eye in the room!

Barbara


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Buffy The Vampire Slayer...I'm getting ready to watch all the seasons in a gigantic marathon next week at a retreat with some girl friends.


----------



## FrankZ

I rented Zombieland and Amelia.  Watched Zombieland twice.. can't say the same for the other one.


----------



## msmofet

at the moment "Alien Nation" the 1988 movie is on


----------



## ChefJune

saw "It's Complicated" over the weekend.  Laughed my head off. It was so cute. And Meryl was wonderful, as always.


----------



## radhuni

A Bengali movie - 'Chalo - Let's go'


----------



## LadyCook61

The Birds


----------



## getoutamykitchen

The Notebook (with my favorite actor James Garner)


----------



## msmofet

the original 1970's tales from the crypt (ralph richardson)


----------



## CharlieD

Last night I started to watch Shattered on TNT, with Pierce Brosnan. It was really late, of course, I fell a sleep. Has anybody seen it? What's the story, I would like to find out what is going on, but don't think it is worse paying money for to rent it. Anybody?


----------



## CookLikeJulia

Inglorious basterds.. whew. its been a long time since I last saw a movie. lol


----------



## JamesS

LadyCook61 said:


> The Birds



I have that on my DVR right now.  

BBC America had a Hitchcock mini-marathon last week or the week before, I recorded The Birds, Vertigo, Pyscho and Rear Window.  So far, I've only gotten around to watching Rear Window since it was the only one of the bunch I hadn't seen already at some point.


----------



## LadyCook61

JamesS said:


> I have that on my DVR right now.
> 
> BBC America had a Hitchcock mini-marathon last week or the week before, I recorded The Birds, Vertigo, Pyscho and Rear Window. So far, I've only gotten around to watching Rear Window since it was the only one of the bunch I hadn't seen already at some point.


I don't have DVR but I have the dvd of The Birds.  I like to buy dvds when it is under $10.00 , either at the supermarket or at Sam's Club.


----------



## roadfix

Hard Candy


----------



## JamesS

roadfix said:


> Hard Candy



That was a truly disturbing movie.  I saw it a couple of years ago, and almost turned it off half a dozen times while watching it.  Good movie...but disturbing.


----------



## roadfix

JamesS said:


> That was a truly disturbing movie.  I saw it a couple of years ago, and almost turned it off half a dozen times while watching it.  Good movie...but disturbing.



I knew she was bluffing.....  about cutting them off.
But I agree, it was a very difficult film to sit through and watch, especially if you're a guy.


----------



## roadfix

_Lovely Bones_


----------



## jabbur

roadfix said:


> _Lovely Bones_


  So how was the movie?  I liked the book so much that I'm afraid to see the movie.  Did you read it before seeing?


----------



## roadfix

jabbur said:


> So how was the movie?  I liked the book so much that I'm afraid to see the movie.  Did you read it before seeing?



The movie was good.  My style of film making.  
But no, I did not read the book.  A couple of people I know also read the book and told me they liked the book but haven't seen the movie yet.


----------



## CharlieD

What is it about?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CharlieD said:


> What is it about?


 
From imdb: "Centers on a young girl who has been murdered and watches over her family - and her killer - from heaven. She must weigh her desire for vengeance against her desire for her family to heal."

I too, have read the book. I've heard that you shouldn't see the movie if you like the book. But, I'm a sucker for Mark Whalberg.


----------



## JamesS

I can't sit through another Peter Jackson movie.  They're just so darn long. Evidently the man loves his footage so much, that he can't bring himself to edit anything out.  

Lovely Bones looks like quite a downer too.  I'll grab it from Netflix when it comes out on Blu-ray if for no other reason to see what Stanley Tucci brings to his role.


----------



## roadfix

_Inside_  .....French movie, bloody and gory.


----------



## vagriller

Going to watch Valentine's Day tomorrow.


----------



## CharlieD

Aha, now I remember, I saw the trail and loved it and my wife didn't. Need to make to see it later, thanks.


----------



## recipedirect

*Can't wait to see Shutter Island*

I'm looking forward to seeing Shutter Island that is opening this weekend. I think the book was the best book I have ever read. I hope the movie does it justice. If anyone sees it let me know what you think.


----------



## msmofet

I also watched the BBC-America Hitch marathon

the ghost and mrs muir also


----------



## CharlieD

Saw Avatar today in 3D in I max, wow, wow, wow. Really is amazing, not the movie, the special effects. Wow.


----------



## Chile Chef

CharlieD said:


> Saw Avatar today in 3D in I max, wow, wow, wow. Really is amazing, not the movie, the special effects. Wow.


That's what my brother clay said, but how can I see the movie in 3d? I wear regular glasses?


----------



## JamesS

CharlieD said:


> Saw Avatar today in 3D in I max, wow, wow, wow. Really is amazing, not the movie, the special effects. Wow.



I still haven't seen a modern 3d movie.  Was talking about that with my fiance the other day, since we seem to be the last two people on the planet who haven't seen Avatar.

The last (maybe the only) 3d movie that I saw was called Parasite.  I'm pretty sure I was in college, so that puts it between 81 and 85.  Wow, was that a bad movie.


----------



## FrankZ

Chile Chef said:


> That's what my brother clay said, but how can I see the movie in 3d? I wear regular glasses?



The 3D glasses should fit over your glasses.

Funny though I was reading a story that said about 10% of the population can't see the 3D experience because of the way their brains are wired.  The just don't see the depth of this type of 3D.


----------



## msmofet

leviathan


----------



## Chile Chef

msmofet said:


> leviathan


Wow, That's an OLDIE. 


I remember watching that as a teenager, and I thought it was good.


----------



## msmofet

dreamcatcher


----------



## roadfix

I finally saw _Avatar _last night.  I really enjoyed the film despite that fact that it was not in 3D and not on a theatrical screen.   The whole film was awesome.


----------



## FrankZ

We watched Whiteout and Law Abiding Citizen last night.


----------



## roadfix

_No Reservations_ 
Catherine Zeta-Jones played an emotionally disturbed chef in this movie.  I really enjoyed it.


----------



## msmofet

I am watching North By Northwest at the moment and will be watching To Catch A Thief next.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Murder Most Foul with Margaret Rutherford.


----------



## msmofet

JoAnn L. said:


> Murder Most Foul with Margaret Rutherford.


 miss marple!!


----------



## LadyCook61

Marley And Me...  I like the book better.


----------



## msmofet

the awful truth


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Law Abiding Citizen.


----------



## CookLikeJulia

kitchenelf said:


> At the movies it was Santa Clause III
> 
> At home it was - ummmmm - the last movie I watched with the family was Pirates of the Carribean - the last one, whatever that name is.



Nice movie , but did you see avatar ? it is very nice .


----------



## LadyCook61

UP, animated movie .  I know it is a children's movie , but it was a nice movie.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LadyCook61 said:


> UP, animated movie . I know it is a children's movie , but it was a nice movie.


 
There is nothing wrong with enjoying a kids movie.  DH and I have the largest selection of kids movies without even grandkids or nieces and nephews close enough to watch them with.


----------



## JamesS

LadyCook61 said:


> Marley And Me...  I like the book better.



I knew that would  be a let down as soon as I saw Jennifer Aniston and Owen Wilson were the stars.  Even a beautiful yellow Lab couldn't make up for those two. Alan Arkin is always amusing though.



LadyCook61 said:


> UP, animated movie .  I know it is a children's movie , but it was a nice movie.



That was a lot of fun, with rare exception (was pretty indifferent with Cars and didn't care for A Bug's Life) I always enjoy Pixar movies.


----------



## LadyCook61

JamesS said:


> I knew that would be a let down as soon as I saw Jennifer Aniston and Owen Wilson were the stars. Even a beautiful yellow Lab couldn't make up for those two. Alan Arkin is always amusing though.
> 
> 
> 
> That was a lot of fun, with rare exception (was pretty indifferent with Cars and didn't care for A Bug's Life) I always enjoy Pixar movies.


 
Have you seen The Bee Movie ?  My hubby liked it .


----------



## Barbara L

"Paul Blart: Mall Cop."  I don't know why no one liked it.  We loved it!  Realistic? Of course not. But it was fun and we love Kevin James. If we want reality we can look across the room at each other. 

Barbara


----------



## JamesS

LadyCook61 said:


> Have you seen The Bee Movie ?  My hubby liked it .



I caught it on HBO a couple of months ago. Not really my cup of tea.  I've never been a Jerry Seinfeld fan.


----------



## GB

Barbara L said:


> "Paul Blart: Mall Cop."  I don't know why no one liked it.  We loved it!  Realistic? Of course not. But it was fun and we love Kevin James. If we want reality we can look across the room at each other.
> 
> Barbara


That was filmed at the Burlington Mall which is about 10 minutes from my office and my inlaws.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Watchmen - The Directors Cut...about 25 minutes more footage that added to the story line, I'm excited about watching it again in the near future.


----------



## LadyCook61

JamesS said:


> I caught it on HBO a couple of months ago. Not really my cup of tea. I've never been a Jerry Seinfeld fan.


 I'm not a Jerry Seinfeld fan either.  Hubby has a different sense of humor than I do.


----------



## vagriller

LadyCook61 said:


> I'm not a Jerry Seinfeld fan either. Hubby has a different sense of humor than I do.


 
I would get along with your husband. I've been a Jerry Seinfeld since his HBO stand-up days. I thought the Bee Movie was hilarious! Matter of fact we have it on DVD at home. Might watch it tonight with the wife. Dinner and a movie!


----------



## radhuni

Madagascar : Escape _2_ Africa


----------



## Barbara L

radhuni said:


> Madagascar : Escape _2_ Africa


I can't wait to see that!  I love the first one.  In fact, I saw it again today.

Barbara


----------



## GB

radhuni said:


> Madagascar : Escape _2_ Africa


That was the first movie we took DD to see.


----------



## LadyCook61

A River Runs Thru It, saw it online , watched on my computer.  Hulu has a few online movies for free.  There weren't too many closed captioned movies that I would want to watch .


----------



## roadfix

Street Thief


----------



## jabbur

We watched The Music Man on dvd this afternoon.  Love that show!


----------



## JamesS

I watched the newest DC Animated Universe movie this afternoon: Justice League: Crisis on Two Earths.  If you like superhero cartoons, this one was among the best of the recent crop.


----------



## CharlieD

I tried to watch Acros the hole, the other night, but it was so bizare, I couldn't figure out what was going on, had to quit after 15 minutes


----------



## msmofet

escape from LA, race to witch mountain, what women want, con air


----------



## PrincessFiona60

"The Ugly Truth," hysterical!


----------



## roadfix

Everest


----------



## JamesS

I tried to watch 9 last night but fell asleep. Post apocalyptic rag dolls just don't hold my interest.


----------



## FrankZ

I really liked 9.  Bit slow to start but it turns out not to be too bad.

I picked up 2012 and The Vampire's Assistant on Bluray at the rental spot for tonight's viewing pleasure.


----------



## JamesS

I got G-Force in from Netflix this afternoon, and should get Ponyo tomorrow. Seems like I've been going through a lot of cartoons lately.


----------



## FrankZ

Doesn't Netflix only send you what you put on your list?  Just sayin...


----------



## JamesS

FrankZ said:


> Doesn't Netflix only send you what you put on your list?  Just sayin...



Yep...but they ship as they reach the top of the queue, if they're in stock.  Justice League shipped on release day as did Ponyo (which released today), 9 has been at the top of the queue and out of stock for about six weeks, and G-Force just reached the top of the queue.  So, it's just a timing coincidence that all of the cartoons show up at once.

My queue right now is almost exhausted. Every now and again, I run out of titles I want to see and have to suspend the account for a few months for there to be enough new releases to watch.


----------



## roadfix

I  signed up for Netflix mainly for the instant streaming movies.  I have their basic 1 dvd out at a time service.  Their turnaround is very quick too.


----------



## JamesS

The instant streaming was a great addition to Netflix. I just wish I had a faster broadband connection.  Streamed content from Netflix looks like an old VHS tape on my television or computer.  At my fiance's apartment, it's near DVD quality. 

I have a Vudu box for streaming rentals. It's nice because you can store the movie completely on the hard drive and not have to worry about bandwidth (as long as you plan ahead). They also have HD content and almost everything is in 5.1 sound.  The only drawback is that rentals are expensive.  They got bought by Walmart this week, so maybe the prices will come down.


----------



## msmofet

7 brides for 7 brothers


----------



## MexicoKaren

In preparation for the Oscars next week, I've been trying to watch the movies nominated for best picture (10!) In the last few days I've watched Avatar, Inglourious Basterds and (part of) District 9. Loved the first two, but just couldn't get into District 9. Way too bleak, and you just know it can't end well....


----------



## Barbara L

"Saving God."  Wow, powerful and hard hitting.  I loved it.

Barbara


----------



## FrankZ

Ok.. 2012 stunk and the Vampire's Assistant wasn't much better.  Ugh.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

msmofet said:


> 7 brides for 7 brothers


 
One of my favorites, haven't seen it for a while.  Thanks for the remind!


----------



## vagriller

The Good Soldier

Quite possibly the worst movie I've ever watched. Well, maybe not the worst. In the opening scene the narrator says "This is the saddest story I've ever heard."


----------



## LadyCook61

Cloudy With Chance of Meatballs.. animated .  Sorry to say I didn't think it was funny.


----------



## radhuni

Chain Reaction


----------



## vagriller

American Violet


----------



## Barbara

Inglourious Besterds - unexpectedly liked it
Avatar - thought it was hokey and it made me dizzy 
Temple Granden - HBO movie about Autistc child born in 1947 - inspiring.


----------



## roadfix

_The Climb_-  Not sure if it was a mountaineering movie or a Christian movie.  I think it was a climbing movie with The Lord's message.


----------



## MexicoKaren

The Hurt Locker. Tough movie to watch but very very good.


----------



## ChefJune

Last weekend we watched Coco Avant Chanel. Great story, a little slow at the start. Very sad. (Plus de triste. )


----------



## FrankZ

We watched Frost/Nixon last night.

Pretty good, for a political movie.


----------



## roadfix

^^^ Yeah, Frost/Nixon was a good film.


----------



## JoAnn L.

A western called " Purgatory " with Sam Shepard and Eric Roberts.


----------



## MexicoKaren

Still trying to watch most of the Oscar-nominated movies. Watched "Precious" tonight. A heartbreaker.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Monsters vs Aliens.  Liked it.


----------



## JamesS

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Monsters vs Aliens.  Liked it.



That one starts on HBO next Saturday.  Looking forward to it.


----------



## LadyCook61

Saving Sara Caine , a Christian movie.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

JamesS said:


> That one starts on HBO next Saturday. Looking forward to it.


 
There are many references in it to sci-fi movies...quite fun to spot them.


----------



## Barbara L

"Where the Wild Things Are."  Worst piece of garbage we have seen in a long time.  Five of us watched it, James, our friends, and their son, aged 8.  We all hated it.  It was dark and needlessly violent.  Where there could have been a lesson or two, it went off on a tangent without a lesson being learned by Max.  At the end, where there should have been an, "I'm sorry," there was nothing.  Even the music was horrible.

Barbara


----------



## expatgirl

The Duchess with Keira Knightley and Ralph Fiennes........gorgeous costumes and amazingly historically correct (I googled the Duchess of Devonshire and the movie pretty much stuck to the real story--she was an ancestor of Princess Diana and there are some parallels in their marital history)......definitely NOT a movie for children....but on a cold, rainy afternoon with a telly that has absolutely nothing  else to offer this was a pleasant diversion


----------



## getoutamykitchen

I just watched one of my favorites, it's a musical. I wore out my old VHS copy and just recieved a new DVD of it friday.

*Joseph and the Amazing Technicolored Dreamcoat*
Starring Donny Osmond, Joan Collins, Richard Attenborough, etc.


----------



## GB

The Informant. I had such high hopes for this movie and it failed on ever level. I hated this movie when I expected to love it.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Angels& Demons, again...I still say the book was much better.


----------



## jabbur

getoutamykitchen said:


> I just watched one of my favorites, it's a musical. I wore out my old VHS copy and just recieved a new DVD of it friday.
> 
> *Joseph and the Amazing Technicolored Dreamcoat*
> Starring Donny Osmond, Joan Collins, Richard Attenborough, etc.


 

One of my faves too!


----------



## jabbur

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Angels& Demons, again...I still say the book was much better.


 

Books are always better!


----------



## jabbur

We went and saw Avatar in the theater.  I was hesitant about the 3D but did okay.  There were times my acrophobia kicked in but otherwise tolerated it fine.  The plot had a lot of holes and the characters were so over-the-top stereotyped.  Outside of the special effects, I was a bit disappointed.


----------



## expatgirl

jabbur said:


> Books are always better!


I totally agree, jabhur, that most books are far better than the movie versions...if there is any movie that in my personal opinion far exceeded the book it's probably Emma Thompson's "Sense and Sensibility" .......


----------



## Barbara L

getoutamykitchen said:


> I just watched one of my favorites, it's a musical. I wore out my old VHS copy and just recieved a new DVD of it friday.
> 
> *Joseph and the Amazing Technicolored Dreamcoat*
> Starring Donny Osmond, Joan Collins, Richard Attenborough, etc.


That is one of my favorites! Whenever I want to sing my lungs out and get happy, I put that one on!  I got to see two different local productions of it when I lived in California, and they were great too.  

Barbara


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Just finished watching Old Dogs with John Travolta & Robin Williams.
Very Funny!


----------



## CharlieD

Was in bed most of the Sunday, 2012, it was good to watch it, of course today I barely remember what it was about due to it's stupidity.

Also Saturdasy night we saw Changling. 
What a sad, scary story. It was really good movie.


----------



## BakersDozen

Eagle Eye...enjoyed it, fast paced, edge of your seat action. Want to see "Old Dogs" and "The Blind Side".


----------



## roadfix

Law Abiding Citizen.......good film, but somewhat predictable.


----------



## BakersDozen

Doubt


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Watched FAME (the newer version, not the TV show), starred Debbie Allen, Kelsey Grammar, and Megan Malally. It started out slow, but got better when it ended, literally when it ended.


----------



## roadfix

_Departures_....A Japanese film about a guy getting a job as a mortician.


----------



## roadfix

CharlieD said:


> 2012, it was good to watch it, of course today I barely remember what it was about due to it's stupidity.



I agree.  I watched it on dvd last night.  Like most other disaster films, this one was really silly, especially with all the cliches from other disaster films put together.  I've seen better disaster films than this pos.  If it weren't for the special effects this film had nothing.


----------



## JamesS

I have Zombieland on right now. I guess it says something that I'm surfing the web while watching it.  It's okay, but the pacing is terrible.  It's no Shaun of the Dead.


----------



## Dove

*The Hurt Locker*


----------



## BakersDozen

Red Eye...good movie


----------



## Barbara L

"Fracture," with Anthony Hopkins and Ryan Gosling.  Pretty good legal suspense movie.

Barbara


----------



## JamesS

This morning, I watched a movie that's been a favorite virtually my whole life, Harvey. Jimmy Stewart made such great movies in the fifties.


----------



## Barbara L

JamesS said:


> This morning, I watched a movie that's been a favorite virtually my whole life, Harvey. Jimmy Stewart made such great movies in the fifties.


I LOVE Harvey!  I was watching a show about Jimmy Stewart a few weeks ago, and he said that people would stop him on the street and ask him--seriously--if Harvey was with him. 

Barbara


----------



## PrincessFiona60

JamesS said:


> This morning, I watched a movie that's been a favorite virtually my whole life, Harvey. Jimmy Stewart made such great movies in the fifties.


 
My favorite Jimmy Stewart movie is "The Cheyenne Social Club," with Henry Fonda. But, I'll take Jimmy Stewart anyway I can get him...I have both movies and several others, may be time for a marathon.


----------



## GB

Last night we watched Law Abiding Citizen. We knew nothing about it going in except that it was supposed to be good. I was impressed. I really loved this flick.


----------



## roadfix

GB said:


> Last night we watched Law Abiding Citizen. We knew nothing about it going in except that it was supposed to be good. I was impressed. I really loved this flick.


Yes, good film.  Like I mentioned a few days ago, some scenes were very predictable, especially the part where several vehicles start blowing up.


----------



## GB

Yeah you could see that coming a million miles away. There was another dumb part in the cemetery. They were pointing their guns at the car that blew up instead of the gunner.


----------



## DaveSoMD

Last night I couldn't sleep, too sore from working in the yard, and was surfing the movie channles and came across a movie from my teen's-twenty's ...Rocky Horror Picture Show.


----------



## JamesS

DaveSoMD said:


> Last night I couldn't sleep, too sore from working in the yard, and was surfing the movie channles and came across a movie from my teen's-twenty's ...Rocky Horror Picture Show.



My girlfriend and I used to go to RHPS every Friday at midnight our last couple of years of HS.  I think the dialog and lyrics are permanently ingrained in my memory....like Conjunction Junction and We The People from Schoolhouse Rock.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

JamesS said:


> My girlfriend and I used to go to RHPS every Friday at midnight our last couple of years of HS. I think the dialog and lyrics are permanently ingrained in my memory....like Conjunction Junction and We The People from Schoolhouse Rock.


 
I still attend the yearly showing...but then I'm a GeekGirl.  I can also be found at Science-Fiction Conventions and Ren Faires.


----------



## JamesS

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I still attend the yearly showing...but then I'm a GeekGirl.  I can also be found at Science-Fiction Conventions and Ren Faires.



I haven't been to a convention since the eighties...but Renn Faires are another matter. We usually get to Virginia, Maryland and Pennsylvania every year. My fiance's former roommate is a performer at VA, MD and one of the North Carolina faires. I've been going to Maryland since I was in elementary school. They open on a weekday for school field trips once or twice every season. 

As luck would have it, the VA Faire opened between my home and my business.  Lots of the Rennies who didn't have anything to do during the week would hang out at my store and blow the little bit of money they made on dice and role playing games. I was really sorry to see them close the Faire. The new one isn't nearly as ambitious, but it's still fun.


----------



## DaveSoMD

JamesS said:


> My girlfriend and I used to go to RHPS every Friday at midnight our last couple of years of HS. I think the dialog and lyrics are permanently ingrained in my memory....like Conjunction Junction and We The People from Schoolhouse Rock.


 
okay confession time.. 

1 - I have not been to RHPS in 16 years.. but I saw my 30th viewing on my 30th birthday. That was the last time I'd seen it before last night. I still remembered the songs.. but my audience participation  in severly lacking.   

2- I have School House Rock on DVD.


----------



## JamesS

I gave my fiance a copy of the Schoolhouse Rock DVD a few years back when it first came out.  She's a naturalized South African native, and is completely lost among all of these seventies era pop culture references.  She's also studying to be a teacher and has managed to get some use out of it. 

Fiona and Dave have you seen Shock Treatment? It's a sort of sequel to RHPS. Good music, not so good a movie. It came out on DVD last year or maybe the year before.


----------



## DaveSoMD

JamesS said:


> Fiona and Dave have you seen Shock Treatment? It's a sort of sequel to RHPS. Good music, not so good a movie. It came out on DVD last year or maybe the year before.


 
Yes I have, years ago.  From what I remember it was pretty bad.. and all I really remember was there was a song about a toaster.  I'll have to look for it on DVD, could be fun to see it again.


----------



## JamesS

DaveSoMD said:


> and all I really remember was there was a song about a toaster. .



I think that's the very first song in the movie, where Janet is singing to her kitchen appliances about how unhappy she is with Brad.


----------



## DaveSoMD

Yes, I think it was.

We are watching right now a really funny-bad movie called Grandma's Boy with Doris Roberts and Shirley Jones.


----------



## kobenigri

Last month, i watch the 3D movie "Avatar", fantastic. Everybody should watch it.


----------



## Chopstix

I strongly recommend 'Everybody's Fine' starring Robert DeNiro, Drew Barrymore, Kate Beckinsdale.  Anyone with adult children, or anyone who has aging parents, will be moved by this film.  What can I say?  I was prepared to watch a light comedy.  Turns out it's not for laughs although there are some clever, funny moments.  It's a very subtle movie that snuck up on me and unleashed emotions I thought were long dormant.  After the last scene, I was surprised to find myself sobbing.  Great film.


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Tried to watch A Night At The Museum w/ Ben Stiller, but couldn't take it anymore. What a stupid movie.


----------



## vagriller

getoutamykitchen said:


> Tried to watch A Night At The Museum w/ Ben Stiller, but couldn't take it anymore. What a stupid movie.


 
The first one or the sequel? I liked both, but thought the sequel was much more funny.


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Chopstix said:


> I strongly recommend 'Everybody's Fine' starring Robert DeNiro, Drew Barrymore, Kate Beckinsdale.  Anyone with adult children, or anyone who has aging parents, will be moved by this film.  What can I say?  I was prepared to watch a light comedy.  Turns out it's not for laughs although there are some clever, funny moments.  It's a very subtle movie that snuck up on me and unleashed emotions I thought were long dormant.  After the last scene, I was surprised to find myself sobbing.  Great film.



I have been wanting to see that movie, but as I am caring for an elderly parent with dementia I'm not sure I can handle it. I watched The Notebook w/ James Garner & Gena Rowlands a few weeks ago and bawled my eyes out. I will see Everybody's Fine when I think I can handle it or need a good cry.


----------



## getoutamykitchen

vagriller said:


> The first one or the sequel? I liked both, but thought the sequel was much more funny.



The first one.


----------



## Chopstix

getoutamykitchen said:


> I have been wanting to see that movie, but as I am caring for an elderly parent with dementia I'm not sure I can handle it.



I should have said retired, not aging, parents.  Sorry for the misconception I created.  Everything's Fine is not about dementia -- more about children trying to live up to parent's expectations.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

JamesS said:


> Fiona and Dave have you seen Shock Treatment? It's a sort of sequel to RHPS. Good music, not so good a movie. It came out on DVD last year or maybe the year before.


 
No, I haven't seen that.  I'll have to check it out.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

The Men Who Stare at Goats.  Good, but I wish I'd waited for it to come out on cable, it's one that I could have waited to see.


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Watched, Did You Here About The Morgan's.
Enjoyed it, it was funny. It had Sam Elliott in it and he doesn't even have to act. He can just stand there and speak and my heart melts.  Don't tell my husband!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

getoutamykitchen said:


> Watched, Did You Here About The Morgan's.
> Enjoyed it, it was funny. It had Sam Elliott in it and he doesn't even have to act. He can just stand there and speak and my heart melts.  Don't tell my husband!


 
Heh!  When Sam Elliot talks it's like honey on gravel and makes all of me melt...and DH knows all about it.


----------



## getoutamykitchen

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Heh!  When Sam Elliot talks it's like honey on gravel and makes all of me melt...and DH knows all about it.



Let's not forget to mention that mustach!  Ohhhh mannn!


----------



## jabbur

My DH had Zack and Miri make a Porno on the netflix queue and it came in the mail.  It was hilarious but a bit raunchy.  As we were watching it, he turned to me and asked who put this movie on our list.  I quickly replied YOU! He sheepishly replied Oh.


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Watch *The Blind Side* last night, one of the best movies I've seen in a long time. I highly recommend it.


----------



## DaveSoMD

SuperHero Movie.  It was okay. It is by the same team that made the Airplane and Naked Gun movies.


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Watched *Precious* last night. Had to wait for my son to go to bed due to language (F this and F that), but a very powerful film. Monique' was totally awesome as the mother. I totally hated her character, she did such a great job of acting.


----------



## JamesS

Over the weekend, I watched:

Astroboy: I don't know why I rented this one. I didn't like the original series in the sixties, and didn't care for the spiffy CGI movie either. I really liked a lot of the sixties and seventies Japanese imports, Speed Racer, Johnny Sokko and his Flying Robot, Ultraman, Kimba the White Lion, Gigantor, and probably others I can't remember off the top of my head. But Astroboy, I just never found Astroboy amusing.

Surrogates: Pretty much exactly what you would expect. Not bad. Nothing to write home about.

Patriot Games: One Jack Ryan movie is pretty much the same as the next. 

Crimson Tide: One of my all time favorite submarine movies...and there are a lot of great submarine movies. Grey Lady Down, Das Boot, U-571, Operation Petticoat!

Welcome to Mooseport:  I always enjoy this one. Ray Romano and Maura Tierny are are great together...and Gene Hackman, what more needs to be said?


----------



## 2day2eat

Alice in Wonderland .... well mmm good movie (no more)


----------



## jabbur

Last night we watched Hair.  Gotta love the 60's culture trip.  My 25 yo son watched with us.  Created a lot of discussion!


----------



## LPBeier

jabbur said:


> Last night we watched Hair.  Gotta love the 60's culture trip.  My 25 yo son watched with us.  Created a lot of discussion!



I haven't seen that in so long!  It would be great seeing it now.

Last night we went to see Avatar finally.  We rarely go to the theatre to see a movie any more but wanted to see it there first (ironically on the last day before it comes out in video today).  Wasn't 3D.  I hated it at first and was wondering how I was going to endure 3 hours of sitting there (which is not easy for me anyway) but it grew on me.


----------



## FrankZ

LPBeier said:


> I haven't seen that in so long!  It would be great seeing it now.
> 
> Last night we went to see Avatar finally.  We rarely go to the theatre to see a movie any more but wanted to see it there first (ironically on the last day before it comes out in video today).  Wasn't 3D.  I hated it at first and was wondering how I was going to endure 3 hours of sitting there (which is not easy for me anyway) but it grew on me.




I am not sure it is all that good of a movie without the 3D.  It was very immersive.  We saw it in IMAX 3D and the flight scenes in the trees.. well.. my drop still drops.


----------



## LPBeier

JamesS said:


> Crimson Tide: One of my all time favorite submarine movies...and there are a lot of great submarine movies. Grey Lady Down, Das Boot, U-571, Operation Petticoat



Aren't you missing "The Hunt for Red October", "The Yellow Submarine", "Spy Kids # whatever"?  But I do agree with you on "Crimson Tide" - one of my all time favourites too.  I love submarine and ship movies as well.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Hearts and Souls from 1993...love it!


----------



## Andy M.

The Blindside.  It came out on DVD and cable and we caught it on Pay-Per-View.  We liked it.


----------



## les

I saw the stage production of "Hair", in the '60's...I had no idea what to expect as it was my 1st time to the theatre ever!! We went to see it because it was the 1st time people took their clothes off on stage lol...what a load of perverts we were! I think I was 17 or 18 I simply had no idea it was about hippies & the Vietnam war, I remember I absolutely loved the music....now I can't wait to see to see it again...wonder if it's changed?

Last film I saw...Shutter Island give that one 7/10


----------



## JamesS

I've got Where the Wild Things Are playing right now.  It's closing in on the end, and I'm not loving it.  

Just like Bridge to Terabithia, this movie isn't what I expected. With nothing to go on but the trailer, I wasn't expecting it to be such a downer. Terabithia was also a downer, but a well done, well acted downer with a likable cast and a really good story. 

Wild Things is just annoying. The kid should really be sent to military school or eaten by the beasties....and the music director should be forced to listen to his own soundtrack (that's punishment enough).


----------



## BakersDozen

"The Proposal" - Ryan Reynolds and Sandra Bullock...pretty good, funny.

also "Mrs. Soffel" (1984) good movie....Mel Gibson (very young) and Diane Keaton


----------



## mollyanne

"What About Schmidt" with Jack Nicholson and Kathleen Bates...she's a free spirit isn't she? . You gotta' love old people that don't care what anyone thinks anymore...wait, that's me ...movie gets 2 thumbs up

"It's Complicated" is the same thing...old people not caring what anyone thinks anymore...love it! Good movie...fun...2 thumbs up

"What About Bob"...i could watch that movie over and over again...hilarious!


----------



## DaveSoMD

"The First Wives Club".  I LOVE that move... mostly because I love Bette Midler...but they are such a great trio.


----------



## Claire

We have a Netflix subscription and use the living daylights out of it.  Mostly my husband (I seriously would rather have my nose in a book, so read and watch intermitently).  But once in awhile something catches my attention.  I asked for Mama Mia.  Fun!  We'd had a weird, disconcerting weekend up to that point, and for just plain brainless fun and energy it can't be beat.  I just wish I could have been with my sisters, because we'd have been dancing and singing our hearts out!


----------



## buckytom

we watched "kung fu panda" a few times today.

i really like the movie, but not more than once a day.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Avatar...will be watching it again, soon.  I know I missed things the first run through.  Reign of Fire...an all time favorite.


----------



## Jel

the last movie that i have watched was the lovely bones.. it was a nice movie.. you must see it


----------



## BakersDozen

Old Dogs


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Up in the Air... George Clooney oh la la, need I say more...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I had a Mummy (Brendan Fraser) marathon tonight.


----------



## BakersDozen

Mama Mia


----------



## PrincessFiona60

The Bank Job


----------



## Barbara L

James and I watched "Flywheel" last night. A pretty good Christian movie.  

Barbara


----------



## babetoo

BakersDozen said:


> Mama Mia


 
i loved that movie, such a bright and funny one. haven't watched it yet but maybe tonight. "men who stare at goats"


----------



## GB

Babe I watched Men Who Stare At Goats last night. I had heard horrible reviews, but the previews looked great. Overall I would say it was OK. Certainly not great, but not as bad as the reviews I had read.


----------



## getoutamykitchen

*It's Complicated* 

It was pretty good, wasn't all that entertained by Meryl Streeps performance.


----------



## Alix

Avatar. It was good. Cowboys vs Indians only this time the Indians win.


----------



## Andy M.

Alix said:


> Avatar. It was good. Cowboys vs Indians only this time the Indians win.



Darn, you gave away the ending.  Now I can never watch it.


----------



## CharlieD

I saw “Kinky boots” the other night. I was actually surprised but I liked it, even though it was too long. I think it is an idea of film being based on the true story, that I liked the most.


----------



## Alix

Andy M. said:


> Darn, you gave away the ending.  Now I can never watch it.



Sorry Andy...I'm thinking you could have guessed that without my oops though. I know I did before the movie was on for half an hour.


----------



## babetoo

GB said:


> Babe I watched Men Who Stare At Goats last night. I had heard horrible reviews, but the previews looked great. Overall I would say it was OK. Certainly not great, but not as bad as the reviews I had read.


 

still  have not watched it i pretty much like anything that "handsome george" is in. i have been busy and to tired to stay up and watch it. but i will.


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Watched " It's Complicated" what a great movie... I love Meryl Streep, she can't go wrong... What a fabulous actress, what a fabulous movie...


----------



## 2day2eat

Last film was Avatar cuz dont saw it yet. 

Well scenarios was cool but the movie dont make me feel nothing ...

6/10


----------



## msmofet

gran torino 

terminator salvation


----------



## Andy M.

Recently ran through the three Jason Bourne movies - Identity, Supremacy and Ultimatum.  I really enjoyed these.

Then Terminator Salvation.  This one is worthy of passing up.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

The Blindside and Up in the Air.


----------



## FrankZ

I watched Land of the Lost...

Abysmal... horrible.. though the walnut was funny.


----------



## Joshatdot

Most mind numbingly oddest movie I've ever seen


----------



## PrincessFiona60

UP!  Loved it!


----------



## msmofet

DVR is recording Transformers: Revenge of the fallen which I will watch later or tomorrow.


----------



## babetoo

law abiding citzen...........totally engrossing movie. should have been box office smash. no promotion i guess.


----------



## bigdaddy3k

I saw Fido. Why wasn't this movie a smash hit!?


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Tooth Fairy: Good clean and funny movie we could sit and enjoy with our 13 year old. 
Best part for mommy was when Dwayne Johnson took his shirt off.


----------



## DaveSoMD

I Remember Mama.  Caught it on TMC the other night.


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Second movie of the evening....

Men Who Stare At Goats....

Waste of my time, watched about 30 to 40 minutes and shut it off. Just a stupid movie.


----------



## msmofet

getoutamykitchen said:


> Tooth Fairy: Good clean and funny movie we could sit and enjoy with our 13 year old.
> Best part for mommy was when Dwayne Johnson took his shirt off.


----------



## babetoo

just watched "the blind side" cute feel good movie. sandra bullock was super.


----------



## buckytom

DaveSoMD said:


> I Remember Mama. Caught it on TMC the other night.


 

wow, a norskie classic! one of my mom's favourite movies.


----------



## getoutamykitchen

babetoo said:


> just watched "the blind side" cute feel good movie. sandra bullock was super.



Loved it also!


----------



## DaveSoMD

DaveSoMD said:


> I Remember Mama. Caught it on TMC the other night.


 


buckytom said:


> wow, a norskie classic! one of my mom's favourite movies.


 
We did he stage play in high school, so it holds some special memories for me.


----------



## CharlieD

When I was 7 I saw 300 spatans. I loved it. That was probably the first movie I remember seeing in the movie theatre. It was just so exting for me then. I decided to watch it agian the other day and rented it from Netflix. Oh my was I disappointed. It was horible, even worse than the new one.


----------



## msmofet

FX double feature: Live free or Die hard and Mission Impossible 2


----------



## Dinner4Two

Lifeboat ~ Alfred Hitchcock


----------



## roadfix

Godzilla.... the original 1954 production.


----------



## msmofet

men in black


----------



## Barbara L

We finally saw "Avatar."  It was ok, but not as good as I had been led to believe it was.  The special effects were definitely amazing.    The story itself seemed kind of mediocre, and it was so full of old worn out cliches that they got a little tiresome.  I enjoyed the last fourth of the movie very much.

Barbara


----------



## DaveSoMD

October Sky


----------



## BakersDozen

Marley and Me


----------



## msmofet

my daughter has kung fu panda on again!! LOL good movie


----------



## Kayelle

Went to the movies with my girlfriends...the five of us have done something together every Tues afternoon for years.
We saw "Letters to Juilet".......a good old fashioned "girly" type move we all enjoyed.  I especially loved all the scenery of Tuscany, as my husband and I spent time there last summer.  SOOOOOOO beautiful.

Here's the trailer if anyone is interested.
trailers and video clips on Yahoo! Movies


----------



## jabbur

We just got home from seeing Date Night.  It was hilarious!


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Watched Flicka 2, it was o.k. Good clean family movie and if you loves horses is nice to watch.


----------



## msmofet

My sisters keeper


----------



## AmandaES

msmofet said:


> My sisters keeper


 
I cried A LOT during this movie!

Last movie I watched was New Moon


----------



## CharlieD

12:01, Do not recomend.


----------



## Mimizkitchen

It's complicated, very funny movie...


----------



## jabbur

We've been working our way through the Alien series.  Watched the third installment last night.


----------



## ThaiTeaGal

The last movie I saw was Iron Man 2.


----------



## msmofet

cloudy with a chance of meatballs


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Ice Age Dawn of the Dinosaurs.


----------



## Kayelle

Just finished watching "The Time Travelers Wife".........a really good story, and I loved it!!  The title was a turn off for me, but a friend  said I'd really like the movie.....so glad I trusted her.  I highly recommend it.  Even my husband really liked it.


----------



## BakersDozen

Defiance -husband's choice, and Bride Wars - my choice. Both were good!


----------



## Katie H

Glenn and I have been viewing a lot of movies from our Netflix account.  Last night we watched _Scent of a Woman_, which starred Al Pacino.

I'd seen it when it came out and really enjoyed it.  Glenn had never seen it.   We both thoroughly enjoyed it.

I think it's one of Pacino's best works.  What a great job!  In the end, we both came to love Lt. Col. Frank Slade.

Highly recommend.


----------



## Kayelle

Katie E said:


> Glenn and I have been viewing a lot of movies from our Netflix account.  Last night we watched _Scent of a Woman_, which starred Al Pacino.
> 
> I'd seen it when it came out and really enjoyed it.  Glenn had never seen it.   We both thoroughly enjoyed it.
> 
> I think it's one of Pacino's best works.  What a great job!  In the end, we both came to love Lt. Col. Frank Slade.
> 
> Highly recommend.



One of my all time favorite movies Katie......I've only seen it once, (I never watch a movie again) but the Tango scene is embedded in my memory forever.


----------



## Katie H

Kayelle said:


> One of my all time favorite movies Katie......I've only seen it once, (I never watch a movie again) but the Tango scene is embedded in my memory forever.



Oh, absolutely....it was breathtaking and touching.  Amazing what can be seen by "not" seeing.


----------



## Kayelle

Nodding head, how well said, Katie.......



> Oh, absolutely....it was breathtaking and touching.  Amazing what can be  seen by "not" seeing.


----------



## Barbara L

"The Spy Next Door."  Totally silly and slapstick, but fun and entertaining.  The bonus interviews were cute too.

That made me think of a question for you all.  When you watch movies on DVD, do you just watch the movie, or do you watch the bonus features?  James and I enjoy watching the bonus features (not all of them--some are just boring).  Some movies have ok bonus features, and some (like "One Hour Photo" and "Secret Window") can add a lot.  Also, if you do watch the bonus features, do you watch them before the movie or after?  We always watch them after, but if there is something really interesting (like in the 2 movies I mentioned) we will watch it again (not immediately) to see how our perspectives might have changed.

Barbara


----------



## CharlieD

Saw Shrek yesterday, very nice. Hardly a kids movie, but very nice for adults.


----------



## getoutamykitchen

*Dear John*
A little long, but a nice love story. Definitely a chick flick.


----------



## FrankZ

Drag Me to Hell.

Bad horror movie, though nice effects.


----------



## Andy M.

Iron Man (the original) on Blue Ray.  I really liked it.  A good mix of action and a little humor tossed in.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Barbara L;899501When you watch movies on DVD said:


> I am a Bonus Features fan, DH is not.  I watch them on those nights when I'm looking for something on TV.  I especially love the bloopers reels.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Tonight, DH will try to talk me into watching either Alice in Wonderland or Wolfman...I'm not really interested in them.  But, I'll let you know how they turn out.


----------



## BakersDozen

3:10 To Yuma


----------



## bigdaddy3k

I saw the new Shrek movie (it was good, not fabulous but funny) and Ironman 2. I loved Ironman 2!!


----------



## njam_njam

Iron Man 2


----------



## msmofet

Con Air 
The Rock

part of Rising Sun


----------



## DaveSoMD

We watch AVATAR last night...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Mamma Mia!  Loved it!
Alice In Wonderland, Johnny Depp version...it was pretty good.
Cloudy With A Chance of Meatballs...silly, I liked it!


----------



## DaveSoMD

Cats (just ended) and now watching The Music Man


----------



## vagriller

Endgame


----------



## Barbara L

I just watched "Welcome to Mooseport" for about the 3rd time.  Silly and cute.

Barbara


----------



## Andy M.

We were informed by our neighbors that we are the only two people left on the planet who haven't seen Avatar.  I'm kind of proud of that.


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Andy M. said:


> We were informed by our neighbors that we are the only two people left on the planet who haven't seen Avatar.  I'm kind of proud of that.



I must be the third. Have no desire to see it.


----------



## msmofet

Andy M. said:


> We were informed by our neighbors that we are the only two people left on the planet who haven't seen Avatar. I'm kind of proud of that.


 we haven't seen it either. I may when it comes to cable because we are already paying for cable but i wouldn't spend money to see it in the theater.


----------



## FrankZ

We watched Daybreakers and Legion last night.


----------



## Barbara L

I've got Steven King's "Golden Years" in, but I will probably have to finish it tomorrow.

Barbara


----------



## msmofet

Barbara L said:


> I've got Steven King's "Golden Years" in, but I will probably have to finish it tomorrow.
> 
> Barbara


 for some reason I didn't like the ending. let me know what you think.


----------



## Barbara L

msmofet said:


> for some reason I didn't like the ending. let me know what you think.


I've seen it before but can't remember the end!  I'll let you know when I see the end of it.  

Barbara


----------



## msmofet

Barbara L said:


> I've seen it before but can't remember the end! I'll let you know when I see the end of it.
> 
> Barbara


ok


----------



## Barbara L

Just finished (name corrected!) Stephen King's "Golden Years."  It is so weird--I had seen it before but even after seeing the whole thing I can't remember seeing the end, so maybe I had missed that part before.  Yeah, the ending was a little weird.  It would have been nice to have just a little more knowledge of where (or when?) they were going.  It seems like a lot of effort was put into the details of the show, but then the ending just kind of fell flat.  I still liked the show though, but not nearly as much as "The Stand," which it reminded me a little of.

Barbara


----------



## buckytom

i watched "into the storm" again. 

it made me want a cigar.


----------



## msmofet

Barbara L said:


> Just finished (name corrected!) Stephen King's "Golden Years." It is so weird--I had seen it before but even after seeing the whole thing I can't remember seeing the end, so maybe I had missed that part before. Yeah, the ending was a little weird. It would have been nice to have just a little more knowledge of where (or when?) they were going. It seems like a lot of effort was put into the details of the show, but then the ending just kind of fell flat. I still liked the show though, but not nearly as much as "The Stand," which it reminded me a little of.
> 
> Barbara


 I think it got canceled before it had time to wrap up the details and flesh it out.


----------



## Barbara L

msmofet said:


> I think it got canceled before it had time to wrap up the details and flesh it out.


Yes, I think so.  Kind of like what happened to "Kyle XY."  I loved that show, and they could have had a really good ending, but they found out after filming that it was being canceled, so they just let it drop instead of making a good closer. 

I'm kind of going from one extreme to another tonight.  I just finished "The Missing" (Cate Blanchett and Tommy Lee Jones) and am now starting "Enchanted."  

Barbara


----------



## msmofet

we saw enchanted.

i am watching grease at the moment. amc is repeating it so i caught the 2 end songs that i love!! now i get to see the rest.


----------



## luvs

kate hudson in ....."lose a guy". & then also my.....greek wedding". again. i could view them so often, toooo hilarious, the both of them.


----------



## FrankZ

We just finished watching District 9.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Quigley Down Under and The Incredible Hulk with Edward Norton.


----------



## luvs

i found so many movies my Mom packed when i was relocating; half of them unopened. so i sorted them; & dagnabbit, the goonies is gone! eh, enough movie/television for me, though. usually my television is kinda disregarded for months/years. i prefer reads & that.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

No Goonies??  How sad, I must have a regular dose of Goonies.  I wish I could ignore the TV...


----------



## luvs

if the goonies is gone, i'll bitterly weep. (or give jake a a few $$ for another copy-of..... hmmmm)
i get overwhelmed by tv nowadays, too complicated for me, scrambles my thought-processes toooo much. for me, a book is solid, rarely changes. calming & informative.
some of them.
i've my luvs- those dear golden girls, Julia Child.....  
me & jake also view alton or his simpsons discs.
most days, though, eh.


----------



## BakersDozen

Young Guns II and Law Abiding Citizen (with Gerard Butler  - good action flix.


----------



## msmofet

The Birdcage ............. AGAIN!! Picked it up at B&N the other day on sale. That movie is one of my old girl and my favs!! It makes us laugh everytime we watch it!!

Young guns I & II are great!!


----------



## CharlieD

Misteries of Pitsburg, oh what a garbage that was.


----------



## Barbara L

My friend and I watched "Red Eye" last night while we played Rummy.  Susan said she didn't know which was more suspenseful, the movie or this one hand of cards!    Good movie (my 2nd time seeing it, her 1st).

Barbara


----------



## BakersDozen

Watching "Ghosts of Girlfriends Past" with Matthew McConaughy and "Fragments" later this evening. 

Yep, enjoyed both "Young Guns" movies! I wish they would make more good westerns. Loved "Open Range" and "Lonesome Dove". Anything with Robert Duvall.


----------



## luvs

another nite of 'how to lose a guy'.


----------



## BakersDozen

City By The Sea, and Paul Blart, Mall Cop


----------



## Barbara L

Last night I watched "Planet 51."  Right now I am watching "Phantom of the Opera."  I told you I am all over the place when it comes to movies (and books).  

Barbara


----------



## PrincessFiona60

X-Men: Wolverine & Law Abiding Citizen.


----------



## BakersDozen

Barbara...loved Phantom of the Opera! I'm a huge movie fan also, and a book-a-holic! 

Tonight I'm watching "Drillbit Taylor" and "The Wrestler".


----------



## DaveSoMD

a double feature  

Stargate and Star Trek: First Contact


----------



## Barbara L

"Mega Shark vs. Giant Octopus."  LOL  We knew it would be cheesy when we bought it ($5 at WalMart), and it was.  Sometimes we like a good cheesy movie.  Entertaining.

We're going a different direction now with "Shawshank Redemption." 

Barbara


----------



## DaveSoMD

The Longshots


----------



## BakersDozen

Watching the "True Blood" series, my sister loaned me. Just watched The Shawshank Redemption a few nights ago.


----------



## rheadewey

The very latest I've watched is the Tooth Fairy (ok ok I know I'm late) it's a cute movie but nothing really special about it. Story is shallow.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Since I'm in a work rotation, no movies for the past few days.  But I fully intend to watch, "The Book of Eli" tomorrow at some point!


----------



## DaveSoMD

BakersDozen said:


> Just watched The Shawshank Redemption a few nights ago.


 
Good movie. One of the few good adaptations of Stephen King.

We watched Igor yesterday..quite cute and funny!


----------



## jabbur

Just finished Life of Brian.  Love Monty Python but this one is my least favorite.


----------



## FrankZ

We watched The Imaginarium of Doctor Parnassus earlier and are watching The Road now.


----------



## babetoo

Barbara L said:


> "Mega Shark vs. Giant Octopus." LOL We knew it would be cheesy when we bought it ($5 at WalMart), and it was. Sometimes we like a good cheesy movie. Entertaining.
> 
> We're going a different direction now with "Shawshank Redemption."
> 
> Barbara


 

"shawshank redemption" is an awsome movie. i re watch it when i ever i see that it is on.  so many movies based on stephen king's books are not very good. maybe they don't translate to the screen very well.


----------



## Barbara L

babetoo said:


> "shawshank redemption" is an awsome movie. i re watch it when i ever i see that it is on.  so many movies based on stephen king's books are not very good. maybe they don't translate to the screen very well.


We watch "Shawshank Redemption" every now and then too.  We finally just bought it. LOL  I like the Made-for-TV versions of the movies based on his books more than the theatrical ones.  For instance, the M-f-TV version of "The Shining" was way better than the theatrical one (he actually hated the theatrical one and insisted on having more control after that, since it was so different than the book).  The M-f-TV version of "'Salem's Lot" was great too (they didn't do a theatrical version of it, I don't think).  It just proves that you can have a great suspense movie without filling it full of "f-bombs."

Barbara


----------



## DaveSoMD

The new TV show in SyFy called Haven is supposed to be based on one of his works.


----------



## BakersDozen

Watched "Hope Floats" last night...a favorite of mine. Probably watch "Four Christmases" tonite, since I didn't see it this past winter. Waiting on "Trade" from Netflix.


----------



## FrankZ

While not a movie we did watch the series finale of The Tudors last night.  I was disappointed in the episode.  And I think they should continue the series through the children as well (just because Henry died *not a spoiler* doesn't mean the series should be done.)

I think it would be highly interesting to have them continue through, aat least, "Bloody" Mary.

Also watched TruBlood last night.


----------



## BakersDozen

Still watching "True Blood" series...and definately want to catch "The Tudors" series, I missed. Loved that show.


----------



## Alix

Extraordinary Measures. I enjoyed it. I'd love to see the True Blood series. I really enjoyed the books. I'm not willing to pay for it though.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

The Goonies was on last night.  Still haven't seen "Book of Eli" will have to wait...I'm going on a 4 day rotation for the forseeable future as we are down a nurse.


----------



## JamesS

I just watched _Not the Messiah (He's a Very Naughty Boy)_. It's not really a movie, but it was on DVD so I thought I'd throw it out there.

It's a choral performance ala Handel's _Messiah_ only based on _Monty Python's Life of Brian._ The performance featured most of the living Monty Python troupe members (I think Cleese was the only one not there), the BBC Symphony Orchestra and BBC Chorus performing live in a huge concert hall.  

If you're a Python fan, it's brilliant. If you're not, I imagine it's a bit like sitting through a piano recital where your kid played first.


----------



## luvs

we're waiting on 'the war of the roses'~80's-ish film. my usual 4 tonite, though- how to lose a guy.


----------



## Barbara L

My friend Susan and I watched "Mad Money" last night.  I had seen it before but it was her first time.  Very funny.  I think we will watch "My Big Fat Greek Wedding" (one of my favorites) tonight.

Barbara


----------



## luvs

we adore that movie, barbara; hilarious. (Greek wedding).


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Finally, finally!!  We watched "The Book of Eli," a fantastic post-apocalyptic America movie!  It's not as gory as it could have been and has a brilliant cast.  Thoroughly enjoyed it!

"Hatari" is on now!


----------



## BakersDozen

Watched "Cold Mountain" again, and waiting on "Trade" from Netflix.


----------



## DaveSoMD

A kind of fun and silly movie called ' Bob the Butler '


----------



## Barbara L

"The Book of Eli."  Wow!  We loved it!

Barbara


----------



## Barbara L

Last night James and I watched "Desperate Measures."  

I just now finished "Joseph and the Amazing Technicolor Dreamcoat" for about the zillionth time.  

Barbara


----------



## Foodfiend

I just saw Toy Story 3.  Wow, was it good.  Even enjoyed the Pixar short at the beginning of the movie called Day & Night.  Toy Story 3 was way good and had me crying at the end of it, and that's all I'm going to say about the matter (other than the Bad Guy gets his but GOOD!!).


----------



## Barbara

I saw Knight and Day yesterday with Tom Cruise & Cameron Diaz - really silly, but I like to look at Tom.


----------



## CharlieD

By mistake rented Avatar from Netflix. Good film. During Clinton adm. this movie would have been so perfect, but right now the air is so politicaly charged that even movie cannot be simply viewd as a movie.


----------



## babetoo

Barbara said:


> I saw Knight and Day yesterday with Tom Cruise & Cameron Diaz - really silly, but I like to look at Tom.


 
i do too,barbara. couple nights ago i watched "war of the worlds" with him. not really a good flick. now, i am not a stupid women, but i didn't understand what killed the aliens. do you or anyone else know. maybe i blinked in the wrong part. lol.


----------



## Barbara L

babetoo said:


> i do too,barbara. couple nights ago i watched "war of the worlds" with him. not really a good flick. now, i am not a stupid women, but i didn't understand what killed the aliens. do you or anyone else know. maybe i blinked in the wrong part. lol.


They had no immunity built up to our bacteria and disease.  

Barbara
P.S. Have you ever seen the original version of the movie?  I think it probably explained things more clearly.


----------



## Barbara L

"The Boy in the Striped Pajamas."  Wow, what a hard movie to watch, but worth it.  I won't give anything away, but it is about an 8-year-old German boy who makes friends with a boy on the other side of a fence (concentration camp) in what he thinks are striped pajamas. Get your box of tissue and watch it.

Barbara


----------



## MoodyBlueFoodie

The latest karate kid movie, it was really cute.


----------



## cookpiper

Oh i love movies as much as i love cooking. The last movie I've watched is Prince of Persia. Unexpectedly awesome movie! i highly recommend it.


----------



## BakersDozen

Fool's Gold
Fracture
The Curious Case of Benjamin Button
The Bank Job
The Taking of Pelham 123
Wedding Crashers
Trade

We had a couple movie nights! Next up is The Boy in the Striped Pajamas


----------



## GB

Hot Tub Time Machine - sucked
Hurt Locker - liked it


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Barbara L said:


> "The Boy in the Striped Pajamas."  Wow, what a hard movie to watch, but worth it.  I won't give anything away, but it is about an 8-year-old German boy who makes friends with a boy on the other side of a fence (concentration camp) in what he thinks are striped pajamas. Get your box of tissue and watch it.
> 
> Barbara



OMG Barbara, this movie was without a doubt hard to watch, but I loved it, and cried like a baby... Very powerful...


----------



## CharlieD

Saw Mama Mia, I loved it. Probably mostly because of music


----------



## megamark

Back to the Future. still awesome.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Close Encounters of the Third Kind...a favorite!


----------



## CharlieD

Watched Lovely bones last night, fell asleep ones, my DW woke me up. What could have been potentially a really good movie turned out to be a total waste of time and in the end became total nonsense.

Sometimes I just do not understand these people, the ones making movies.


----------



## GB

We took the kids to Toy Story 3 yesterday. It was a great movie.


----------



## Barbara L

We watched "Imposter" a couple nights ago with our friends.  It was a total waste of time.  It had some good moments, but over all it was stupid, and the non-ending was awful.

Barbara


----------



## vagriller

Burn After Reading. Kind of a strange movie, and too many F bombs. Although I love watching John Malkovich go off on someone!


----------



## jabbur

We watched Gran Torino last night. Powerful.  DH got misty-eyed.


----------



## Foodfiend

My sister & I watched Toy Story 3 and Dispicable Me.  Going to go see The Sorcerer's Apprentice this weekend.  WooHoo!


----------



## BakersDozen

Watched "Carolina"...a romantic comedy tonite. Loved Shirley McLaine in it.


----------



## Barbara L

"The Wager," with Randy Travis.  

Barbara


----------



## Gracie's Kitchen

Just saw "Eclipse" the third in the Twilight Saga. Had to go see it twice it was so good. That's something I haven't done since "Titanic." Be sure to watch the first and second movie if you decide to go. The movie will be harder to follow if you don't watch them first. IMHO-Eclipse was the best so far in the saga. 

"Go Team Edward!" lol

Also watched, "It's Complicated." That was quite funny.


----------



## Barbara L

I watched "Waitress" last night. Nothing like I expected.  It had a few good moments, but over-all I didn't like it at all.

Tonight I watched "Queen Sized."  I really enjoyed it.  In a way it reminded me a little of "Crash," in that everyone in the movie had to examine his or her prejudices about heavy people and looks in general.  (Not on the same intensity level as "Crash" though). It was based on a real story.

Barbara


----------



## Vanilla Bean

The last movie I watched was The Red Baron, but we had technicial problems that night and didn't finish it.

The one before that was Avatar.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Donovan's Reef


----------



## BakersDozen

Gone Baby Gone and Appaloosa


----------



## FrankZ

Just finished "The Invention of Lying"

It was horrible like I thought it might be.


----------



## lifesaver

Nanny McPhee


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Iron Man 2


----------



## PrincessFiona60

The Man Who Shot Liberty Valance


----------



## BakersDozen

"Any Which Way You Can" ...oldie, but I love Clint Eastwood!


----------



## semlerae

The Descent Part 2....... was not expecting it to be good but it was awful, awful, awful!


----------



## buckytom

"the invention of lying".

i really liked this movie. it's a hokey premise full of logistical holes, but if you just go wih the idea it ends up being cute and funny.


----------



## FrankZ

We watched The Losers and The Runaways.  

Had fun with both.  Theme movie night (both started with The )


----------



## BakersDozen

Watched "Knowing" and "Motorcyle Diaries. Knowing was good, but creepy!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Fly Away Home x2...my long night awake and it was on twice.


----------



## radhuni

Coraline


----------



## Uncle Bob

Comanche Moon


----------



## ThaiTeaGal

The last movie I saw was Grown Ups. I was very disappointed with the movie. It wasn't funny.


----------



## vagriller

ThaiTeaGal said:


> The last movie I saw was Grown Ups. I was very disappointed with the movie. It wasn't funny.


 
That movie looks hilarious. I will watch and post a review!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Clash Of The Titans!!!!!!  Watching it again tomorrow.


----------



## Barbara L

ThaiTeaGal said:


> The last movie I saw was Grown Ups. I was very disappointed with the movie. It wasn't funny.





vagriller said:


> That movie looks hilarious. I will watch and post a review!


I saw it a few nights ago. It had way too much bathroom and sexual humor for my tastes, but beyond that we found much of it hilarious.  You have to be able to appreciate a certain level of bathroom humor to enjoy it (remember this is Adam Sandler, Rob Schneider, Chris Rock, Kevin James, and David Spade). The underlying message (about how kids today are spoiled) came through.

Barbara


----------



## ThaiTeaGal

Barbara L said:


> I saw it a few nights ago. It had way too much bathroom and sexual humor for my tastes, but beyond that we found much of it hilarious.  You have to be able to appreciate a certain level of bathroom humor to enjoy it (remember this is Adam Sandler, Rob Schneider, Chris Rock, Kevin James, and David Spade). The underlying message (about how kids today are spoiled) came through.
> 
> Barbara



I'll admit there were a few funny jokes, but I was expecting a little more crude humor, and I felt like Salma Hayek didn't fit the role of Adam's Sandler's wife. I'm not used to seeing her in comedy movies. I didn't realize 'til after the movie that it was rated PG-13 and not rated R. I watch more rated R comedies because I think they're funnier.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Copout...very funny!  Bruce Willis even pokes fun at himself.


----------



## sweetpotato

we watched the crazies.i really didnt think it was that great.


----------



## msmofet

Eraser, The Rock, Enemy of the state, Final Destination (the last one made)


----------



## Joshatdot




----------



## luvs

i'm gonna put "how to lose a guy....." sheesh, i love that movie! hilarious! 
well


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Oh!  It's Tuesday...I'm off to the video store!


----------



## Margaux

Uncle Bob said:


> Comanche Moon


How did you like it? The book is pretty wild--I was surprised they were even able to adapt it for network tv!
We just saw "Date Night". I'm not a big Steve Carell fan, but the movie was pretty funny, if quite far-fetched. I get bored pretty easily, and this movie kept going with no slow spots. Not a movie for kids, though.


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Fantastic Mr. Fox, George Clooney (yes girls he is a fox) Meryl Streep, Bill Murray, Owen Wilson, who could ask for anything more... I bought it to watch with my grandbabies (and they loved it, we watched it 3 times) but when they had to go I told my daughter I would send them one for christmas cause I truly loved this movie...


----------



## BakersDozen

"The Hangover"


----------



## radhuni

A Hindi movie 'Khatta Mitha' means sweet & sour


----------



## bridget

Sex And The City 2 shameful I know, I haven't been to the cinemas for ages. 

I am taking the children to see Toy Story 3 next week though


----------



## PrincessFiona60

bridget said:


> Sex And The City 2 shameful I know, I haven't been to the cinemas for ages.
> 
> I am taking the children to see Toy Story 3 next week though


 
Never apologize for the movies you watch, all of us have our secret obssessions for silly movies.

Case in point, last night we watched two groaners...Hudson Hawk and The Adventures of Pluto Nash...we OWN both, they are not rentals!  But, we LOVE them.

Welcome to DC!


----------



## GB

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Case in point, last night we watched two groaners...Hudson Hawk...


Now hold on a second. Hudson Hawk is high art at its finest. 

I love that movie


----------



## PrincessFiona60

GB said:


> Now hold on a second. Hudson Hawk is high art at its finest.
> 
> I love that movie


 
Alright!  I've finally found the third person in the world that loves that movie!!!!!!

We consider it high art, too!


----------



## bridget

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Welcome to DC!


Thanks


----------



## GB

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Alright!  I've finally found the third person in the world that loves that movie!!!!!!
> 
> We consider it high art, too!


My college roommate and I must have watched that flick 1,000 over our college career.


----------



## ThaiTeaGal

BakersDozen said:


> "The Hangover"




I love the Hangover. One of my favorite comedies.


----------



## GB

ThaiTeaGal said:


> I love the Hangover. One of my favorite comedies.


I loved it when I saw it in the theater. I thought it was one of my favorites too. i laughed out loud countless times, so much that i must have missed a lot of the movie because I could not hear it over my howls of laughter. Then I watched it a second time at home and did not laugh even once. I can not explain why. I do not know if the jokes were only funny when I did not know they were coming or if it was a group experience thing or what, but I found it very weird how much I liked it the first time and how blah I thought it was the second time.


----------



## bridget

I have just had to sit through Funny Men , an Adam Sandler film.

It was dire


----------



## msmofet

We went to theater to see "Despicable Me" it was ok some cute, touching parts.

Watched the original Horror movie "The Changeling (1980)" with George C. Scott, Trish Van Devere (I bought NEW DVD from Amazon for $4.49!!). It is soooooooooooo good!!


----------



## Barbara L

"Clash of the Titans."  I didn't expect to like it, but it was really good.  

Barbara


----------



## PrincessFiona60

From Paris With Love and Crazy Heart.


----------



## Barbara L

"Phone Booth" and "Must Love Dogs."  

Barbara


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Watching "Bolt" right now for about the tenth time.


----------



## BakersDozen

Watched "Fargo", "North Country" and "Deception" last night. All three were good...especially North Country.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Contact, again!


----------



## vagriller

The Book of Eli - what a great movie! Denzel at his best!


----------



## Barbara L

vagriller said:


> The Book of Eli - what a great movie! Denzel at his best!


I loved that movie!

Barbara


----------



## PrincessFiona60

vagriller said:


> The Book of Eli - what a great movie! Denzel at his best!


 
That was the best movie in a long while!  I think I'll watch it again while I have some free time!


----------



## DaveSoMD

We watched Up last night.  Very funny and very cute.


----------



## GB

I watched Kick-Ass last night. It was not at all what I expected, but it was a really good movie.


----------



## msmofet

Watching "The Rock" again


----------



## BakersDozen

Watched "Bangkok Dangerous" with Nicolas Cage. Tonight is "Julie and Julia".


----------



## Katie H

We watched _Rain Man..._again.  It's always good.


----------



## msmofet

People Will Talk (1951) Cary Grant


----------



## kadesma

I took all four kids to see Toy Story 3 they loved it. And I loved watching them laugh and enjoy the movie and popcorn
kades


----------



## LPBeier

We went to "The Karate Kid" Sunday.  Wonderful "imagining" (as they call it now) of the original film.  This was "The Kung Fu Kid" with Jackie Chan giving a Chinese slant to Pat Morita's original mentor roll.  There were wonderful little snippets that were subtle reminders of what I consider one of the best feel good and hero movies ever made.  

Chan and Jaden Smith (Will's son) were awesome in their roles, as were everyone else.  

I think I will buy this one.


----------



## LPBeier

BakersDozen said:


> Watched "Bangkok Dangerous" with Nicolas Cage. Tonight is "Julie and Julia".



Julie and Julia is wonderful!


----------



## BakersDozen

I agree....enjoyed Julia and Julie. I read her blog way back before she did the book, so it was fun remembering things she wrote. 

Next up for tomorrow is "Duplicity" with Julia Roberts and Clive Owens (I think thats his name).


----------



## Barbara L

LPBeier said:


> We went to "The Karate Kid" Sunday.  Wonderful "imagining" (as they call it now) of the original film.  This was "The Kung Fu Kid" with Jackie Chan giving a Chinese slant to Pat Morita's original mentor roll.  There were wonderful little snippets that were subtle reminders of what I consider one of the best feel good and hero movies ever made.
> 
> Chan and Jaden Smith (Will's son) were awesome in their roles, as were everyone else.
> 
> I think I will buy this one.


I enjoyed it too.  The only thing I didn't really care for was that they felt they had to create a romantic relationship (however innocent) between a couple of 12-year-olds.  The movie didn't need that.  

 Barbara


----------



## Barbara L

My best friend, her husband, and I watched "Letters to God" last night.  I have to tell you that Tom is NOT a crier.  However, all three of us went through plenty of tissues with that one!  An amazing movie!  Funny, sad, and uplifting.

Barbara


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Terminator Salvation


----------



## Kayelle

I watched "Crazy Heart" last night.  Most of it was a real downer, the music and acting were good, but I almost wish I hadn't watched it.


----------



## Linux

I watched Tron, a cult classic. Can't wait for Tron 2 to arrive.


----------



## msmofet

Linux said:


> I watched Tron, a cult classic. Can't wait for Tron 2 to arrive.


 Inside the video game? Jeff Bridges?


----------



## Barbara L

James and I just finished "The Blind Side."  Wow!  We loved it!

Barbara


----------



## GB

Shutter Island. I enjoyed it a lot.


----------



## roadfix

Crossing Over


----------



## PrincessFiona60

The Hunt For Red October


----------



## Linux

Matrix II


----------



## Barbara L

GB said:


> Shutter Island. I enjoyed it a lot.


We just bought that one but haven't seen it yet. Maybe we can see it tomorrow night.  

Barbara


----------



## GB

I want to watch it a second time Barbara. It is one of those movies that will probably seem much different the second time through.


----------



## DaveSoMD

We watched Stargate.  We had seen it many times on TV but this was the DVD and it was amazing to see the WHOLE movie, not a verion edited for TV and commercials.


----------



## babetoo

couple nights ago , watched hearts in Atlantis. made from a book written by Steven king. very good, not scary at all.


----------



## msmofet

DaveSoMD said:


> We watched Stargate. We had seen it many times on TV but this was the DVD and it was amazing to see the WHOLE movie, not a verion edited for TV and commercials.


 I love the original Stargate with russell and spader. I also loved the TV series & the original cast that started the first season were the best but they were all good up till the finale. If you watch the TV series the 2 follow up movies are a must see!! I have both on DVD and loved them.


----------



## msmofet

Watched Inglorious Basterds - I liked it.


----------



## GB

Lasd Of The Lost with Will Ferrell. It was absolutely horrible, but I expected that.


----------



## FrankZ

I watched Whip It last night.  Funny, and I enjoyed it.


----------



## CharlieD

Finally watched Grand Torino. It was by far the best movie I've seen in last say 5 years or even more. Great film.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CharlieD said:


> Finally watched Grand Torino. It was by far the best movie I've seen in last say 5 years or even more. Great film.


 
Total agreement here.  It is a fantastic movie and one I'll watch over and over!


----------



## CharlieD

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Total agreement here. It is a fantastic movie and one I'll watch over and over!


 
100%. A rarety in our day. Not that there are good movies, good enough to watch ones and forget compare to this one.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Tonight was movie night for me.  Watched, "Shoot 'Em Up," "Old Dogs," and currently, "Up" is on for the 20th time.  I love "Up."  

'Bout time for bed for me, a couple more posts and I'm hitting the hay!


----------



## GB

I loved Shoot Em Up  PF60. It was a hilariously bad movie that was very entertaining. My wife thinks I need medication because I liked it.

I watched Reservoir Dogs again. I had not seen it in years. I love most Tarantino films. This one is no exception.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

GB said:


> I loved Shoot Em Up PF60. It was a hilariously bad movie that was very entertaining. My wife thinks I need medication because I liked it.
> 
> I watched Reservoir Dogs again. I had not seen it in years. I love most Tarantino films. This one is no exception.


 
Love Reservoir Dogs! and most Tarantino films, too!  I find Shoot Em Up to be the most gruesomely, hysterical movie around...I LMAO, every time!  Have you ever seen the movie, "Two Days In The Valley?"  Another hysterical movie!


----------



## GB

That one sounds familiar, but I am not sure if I have seen it. I will have to keep my eyes open for it.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Try the synopsis here:

2 Days in the Valley (1996)


----------



## GB

That sounds like it is right up mu ally.


----------



## DaveSoMD

This afternoon we wached Meet the Spartans and then Furry Vengeance.


----------



## msmofet

Rush Hour 3
The Replacements


----------



## PrincessFiona60

The Time Traveler's Wife, I'm still crying!


----------



## FrankZ

PrincessFiona60 said:


> The Time Traveler's Wife, I'm still crying!



It wasn't great but it wasn't bad enough to cry over.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

FrankZ said:


> It wasn't great but it wasn't bad enough to cry over.


Ah!  You funny Man!  Even DH had tears in his eyes, of course he blamed it on dust in the air.  Now I have to buy the book.


----------



## roadfix

I'm a crying man and I'd like to see The Time Traveller's Wife.  I like time travel movies and if it's a chick flick, even better.  Somewhere In Time is my favorite time travel / romance films.  Is this a film for me?


----------



## msmofet

roadfix said:


> I'm a crying man and I'd like to see The Time Traveller's Wife. I like time travel movies and if it's a chick flick, even better. Somewhere In Time is my favorite time travel / romance films. Is this a film for me?


 I own "Somewhere In Time". Love it!! I love time travel movies also. I must admit I enjoy "Time Cop" LOL


----------



## msmofet

I'm watching Runaway Jury. Some good actors in this movie - Cusak, Weiss, Hoffman, Hackman


----------



## PrincessFiona60

roadfix said:


> I'm a crying man and I'd like to see The Time Traveller's Wife. I like time travel movies and if it's a chick flick, even better. Somewhere In Time is my favorite time travel / romance films. Is this a film for me?


 
Most definitely, especially if you like Somewhere In Time, which I own.  The Time Traveler's Wife is wonderful!  I'm a geek for time travel, anyway.


----------



## msmofet

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Most definitely, especially if you like Somewhere In Time, which I own. The Time Traveler's Wife is wonderful! I'm a geek for time travel, anyway.


 I just DVRed Time Travelers Wife. I'll watch it later

I watched Back to future I, II and III, Forrest Gump.


----------



## BakersDozen

The Bounty Hunter w/ Gerard Butler and Jennifer Anniston


----------



## msmofet

Twilight at the moment


----------



## forty_caliber

White Squall


----------



## msmofet

Twilight
Signs


----------



## PrincessFiona60

The Shootist


----------



## FrankZ

Watched "Code 46" last night.


----------



## Barbara L

James and I watched "The Skeleton Key" last night (I had also seen it at my daughter's last week).  Good movie!

We just watched "Wake." Horrible language, depressing, kind of a non-ending. I didn't care for it (he fell asleep before it was over).  I honestly think that the whole purpose of the movie was as a vehicle to get the writer's music (he wrote the movie and did the music and lyrics) out there. Unfortunately the music was mediocre at best, and the movie was just dull and depressing. Martin Landau was the only actor in it that I had ever heard of, and he was only in the beginning and end.

 Barbara


----------



## roadfix

The ending scene in _The Time Traveller's Wife_ made me cry.  I needed that.


----------



## getoutamykitchen

*Date Night* w/ Tina Fey & Steve Carell
Starts out kind slow, but gets better when the actual date starts.

Started watching *Death At A Funeral* w/ Chris Rock, Danny Glover, Martin Lawrence, Tracy Morgan.
Gave it 30 to 40 minutes and it was just too boring turned it off.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Nothing new lately, The Fifth Element for the umpteenth time.


----------



## forty_caliber

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Nothing new lately, The Fifth Element for the umpteenth time.



BIG BADDA BOOM.  lol that's one of my favorites.   We watched Iron Man 2 yesterday.  Good for a laugh but junk science.

.40


----------



## PrincessFiona60

forty_caliber said:


> BIG BADDA BOOM. lol that's one of my favorites. We watched Iron Man 2 yesterday. Good for a laugh but junk science.
> 
> .40


 
I watch The Fifth Element anytime I come across it and if I'm really jonesing for it I have it on VHS and DVD.  Absolute classic!  Gary Oldman was brilliant!

We are going to try to watch Prince of Persia tonight.  And will get Ironman 2 when it comes out.


----------



## Barbara L

Last week James and I had a Harry Potter movie week, watching all of them (now we have to wait for the next one to come out).  

Then we watched "Amish Grace," about the families of the Amish girls shot and killed in their school in 2006.  It was very well done, avoiding sensationalism and focusing on forgiveness (ie., how to forgive someone who has done something unforgivable).  We both cried buckets.

James left for school again last night and I wanted something light, so I watched Steve Martin's "The Pink Panther."

Barbara


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Barbara L said:


> Last week James and I had a Harry Potter movie week, watching all of them (now we have to wait for the next one to come out).


 
Definitely time for a Harry Potter marathon...I'll be standing in line overnight to see the next one, with or without my Spock ears


----------



## Barbara L

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Definitely time for a Harry Potter marathon...I'll be standing in line overnight to see the next one, with or without my Spock ears


James said that on a commercial for the next one he saw "Part 1" written at the bottom.  It looks like they may be dividing the last book up?  I didn't see the commercial.

Barbara


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Barbara L said:


> James said that on a commercial for the next one he saw "Part 1" written at the bottom. It looks like they may be dividing the last book up? I didn't see the commercial.
> 
> Barbara


 
Yes, they have made 2 full length movies out of the last book.  The last movie will be out next spring, I believe.  I'm curious about where they made the split/cliffhanger for the last installment.


----------



## Barbara L

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Yes, they have made 2 full length movies out of the last book.  The last movie will be out next spring, I believe.  I'm curious about where they made the split/cliffhanger for the last installment.


That's good to know before seeing it!  I'm looking forward to them. Thanks!

Barbara


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Barbara L said:


> That's good to know before seeing it! I'm looking forward to them. Thanks!
> 
> Barbara


 
You are very welcome...If you hadn't noticed, I have absolutely no interest in Harry Potter...


----------



## Barbara L

PrincessFiona60 said:


> You are very welcome...If you hadn't noticed, I have absolutely no interest in Harry Potter...


----------



## lifesaver

RV - Staring: Robyn Williams


----------



## Andy M.

We watched Bounty Hunter with Jennifer Aniston and a bunch of other folks.  SO picked it but I am in love with JA so it was OK to watch.


----------



## msmofet

I also watch the 5th element anytime I see its on!! AND Birdcage and Eraser. LOL

I watched The Time Traveler's Wife again earlier.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Do foodies think "The Fifth Element" is a fantasy about an extra burner on the stove and then we get sucked into the story???

Star Wars VI Return of the Jedi


----------



## Barbara L

"Half Light," with Demi Moore.

Barbara


----------



## melisssaparker46

The last movie I watched was Panic Room from 2002. Lol. Just downloaded the movie coz I heard it is good and it is.


----------



## 4meandthem

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Do foodies think "The Fifth Element" is a fantasy about an extra burner on the stove and then we get sucked into the story


 
Now that is Great!


----------



## Barbara L

melisssaparker46 said:


> The last movie I watched was Panic Room from 2002. Lol. Just downloaded the movie coz I heard it is good and it is.


I almost watched that again the other day. 

My last movie was "Murder at 1600."

Barbara


----------



## Barbara L

James and I just watched "The Contract," with Morgan Freeman and John Cusak. We really liked it.

Barbara


----------



## LPBeier

Barbara L said:


> My last movie was "Murder at 1600."
> 
> Barbara



I love that movie!  Must watch it again.

We just got NetFlix here.  Our first movie was La Femme Nakita.  The original French  subtitled movie that started it all.  DH had only seen the American Point of No Return and since we started watching the latest TV version we thought we would get caught up on the previous versions.  I loved it more than he did but I think that was partly because he was having trouble following the subtitles where I understood most of it without.

We just received The Ugly Truth so I guess that is next.


----------



## forty_caliber

Doc Hollywood. - "That's a nice pig you got there"

.40


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I bought "Ironman 2" and I'm watching it sit there in the case.  "The Scorpion King" is on now while I get drowsy!


----------



## FrankZ

We watched Iron Man 2 and Kick Ass this week.

Enjoyed both.


----------



## Andy M.

The Taking of Pelham 123 - the 2009 version.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Clash Of The Titans ~~ the original


----------



## msmofet

Just watched Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid (I love Bobby and Paul in that movie!!)

"Think ya used enough dynamite there Butch?"


----------



## Barbara L

msmofet said:


> Just watched Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid (I love Bobby and Paul in that movie!!)
> 
> "Think ya used enough dynamite there Butch?"


I love that movie!

Last night we watched "Firewall" (great movie, with Harrison Ford) and "Gung Ho" (the Michael Keaton one, not the John Wayne one).

Right now we are watching "The Italian Job." We have seen both the original and remake--this is the remake.

Barbara


----------



## Barbara L

"16 Blocks."  Good movie.

Barbara


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Barbara L said:


> "16 Blocks." Good movie.
> 
> Barbara


 
I love that movie!!!


----------



## radhuni

A Hindi super hit movie 'Rajneeti'.

By the way I want to know if there is any proper English of 'Rajneeti'. We call it politics. But politics is a petty term compared to rajneeti. Common people can also do politics in offices or with trivial matters but rajneeti is not like that. The literal meaning of rajneeti is the 'tactics or methods or policies used by the kings to keep his throne'. (raj=king neeti=policy, tactics). So actually the word 'rajneeti' only stands  for the game of power but politics may be used in many trivial issues.


----------



## roadfix

We watched _Mother and Child_ last night.


----------



## 4meandthem

I watched the new Karate Kid last.

It was great! They did justice to the original.

I think it was the best performance I have seen from Jackie Chan ever.I almost cried at the car scene.

Two thumbs up all the way!


----------



## Barbara L

Our last movie was "Vacancy."  Typical "couple stranded at motel in the middle of nowhere" horror movie.  It actually wasn't too bad, but not one you would care to see again.

Barbara


----------



## PrincessFiona60

"The Sorcerer's Apprentice" it was okay, the apprentice actor was poor casting.  Nick Cage was great as always.  But, I'm glad i didn't buy it.


----------



## FrankZ

We watched The Fourth Kind.

Wasn't worth the time.

Ugh.


----------



## BostonCook

Sleepy Hallow ... one of my favorite movies <3


----------



## Barbara L

I watched Daredevil last night. 

Barbara


----------



## CharlieD

I saw 16 blocks a while ago and do not remember how it ends. Though of course we can predict the Bruce Willis gets the kid to the court and the bad guys are punished, but honestly I do not remember if it is indeed true. Would anybody care to post the answer, of course you could do it privately in my PM, please.


----------



## CharlieD

I was watxhing the fast and the furious, tokio drift, and wouldn't you know, I fell asleep last 5-10 minutes of the movie. I am so mad. Does anybody wants to fill me in on that one too?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CharlieD said:


> I saw 16 blocks a while ago and do not remember how it ends. Though of course we can predict the Bruce Willis gets the kid to the court and the bad guys are punished, but honestly I do not remember if it is indeed true. Would anybody care to post the answer, of course you could do it privately in my PM, please.


 
Bruce does not get the kid to the court, he sends him off to Seattle.  The Bruce character testifies.  His old partner confesses all on tape which Bruce uses to nab him.

It's one of my favorite Bruce Willis movies.


----------



## CharlieD

maybe i should rent it again


----------



## Barbara L

CharlieD said:


> maybe i should rent it again


It would definitely be worth renting again.  There is an alternate ending, as well, but I don't like it nearly as much as the ending they went with.

I thought Bruce Willis and Mos Def were perfectly cast.  David Morse is another of my favorite actors and was great too.  

Barbara


----------



## msmofet

Barbara L said:


> It would definitely be worth renting again. There is an alternate ending, as well, but I don't like it nearly as much as the ending they went with.
> 
> I thought Bruce Willis and Mos Def were perfectly cast. David Morse is another of my favorite actors and was great too.
> 
> Barbara


 I love David Morse!! Two of my favs of his are - The Rock and Green Mile. I didn't like him much when he was in a few episodes of House on TV (well I liked him just NOT who he played).


----------



## Barbara L

msmofet said:


> I love David Morse!! Two of my favs of his are - The Rock and Green Mile. I didn't like him much when he was in a few episodes of House on TV (well I liked him just NOT who he played).


He was great in Green Mile! I don't think I saw The Rock, and I haven't seen House, but we loved his short-lived show Hack. James still grumbles now and then about them dumping it!

Barbara


----------



## CharlieD

yES, HE IS A GREAT ACTER, BUT WHEN HE PLACE BAD GUYS IT'S LIKE A HATE HIM, HE IS SO BAD. tHOUGH HE IS REALLY GOOD WHEN HE PALYS GOOD GUYS. i MUCH RATHER SEE HIM PLAY GOOD GUYS.


----------



## CharlieD

oops


----------



## Barbara L

"Frozen." Too much bad language for me, but it was a good movie.  I like that they purposely used actors who were not big names (but were good actors), and that the two guys who were best friends in the movie have been best friends in real life, since they were 4. It made it more real.

Barbara


----------



## PrincessFiona60

We just got done watching, "The Karate Kid," with Jaden Smith and Jackie Chan.  It was excellent!  I think Jaden is going to outstrip both of his parents as an actor.


----------



## FrankZ

We watched Natural Born Killers again.. good movie.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I'm in the mood for "Reservoir Dogs."


----------



## 4meandthem

Just saw "How to train your dragon".It was Cute and entertaining.I love where animation has gone in the last 5 years or so.


----------



## roadfix

We saw _City Island_ last night.  Good film.


----------



## Uncle Bob

Scent Of A Woman........


----------



## Barbara L

Uncle Bob said:


> Scent Of A Woman........


One of James's favorites!

Barbara


----------



## Barbara L

"1408."  I'm not a jumper or a screamer, but if I were a jumper or screamer, this one would have done it!  A good scary movie!

Barbara


----------



## FrankZ

We watched How to Train Your Dragon and Jonah Hex tonight.

The first was fun and well done.

The second, well, I see why it was panned by some people.


----------



## deb5000

*The last movie*

I watched? The Lovely Bones, and it was beautiful, heart-wrenching, and wonderful, all at the same time.  Warning! Have your tissues ready!


----------



## Andy M.

We watched Old Dogs with John Travolta and Robin Williams.  We didn't think it was great.  Glad I didn't have to pay for it.

Neither of the stars were at their best in these roles.  The comedy seemed forced.


----------



## 4meandthem

Watched Inglorious Bastards last night.

I enjoyed it and thought the plot was pretty good.

Quentin Terintino flick so there was some blood.


----------



## msmofet

Watching Bram Stokers Dracula - on AMC Fear Fest


----------



## deb5000

I watched the movie "Bruno" and laughed untiil I cried.  You have to keep in mind it is a satire, of course, but it is hilarious!


----------



## mudbug

a new one - Red - with Bruce Willis, Helen Mirren, Morgan Freeman, Richard Dreyfuss, and hilarious John Malkovich.


----------



## 4meandthem

mudbug said:


> a new one - Red - with Bruce Willis, Helen Mirren, Morgan Freeman, Richard Dreyfuss, and hilarious John Malkovich.


 
That one is on my list!


----------



## GB

How was it Mudbug? The previews look awesome, but it got horrible reviews.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

mudbug said:


> a new one - Red - with Bruce Willis, Helen Mirren, Morgan Freeman, Richard Dreyfuss, and hilarious John Malkovich.


 
I'm saving up for Harry potter and the new Narnia...so Red will have to wait until it comes out on Video...I'm eagerly anticipating it!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

GB said:


> How was it Mudbug? The previews look awesome, but it got horrible reviews.


 
I pretty much ignore reviews...those folks don't know what I like to watch!


----------



## GB

I generally agree with that stance PF. That is why I want Muds opinion. I know she has good taste and would trust her in a second.


----------



## 4meandthem

PF,
I usually get the DVDs too.I buy most evry PG one that comes out since the kids will watch them over and over.

The last movie I saw in the theatre was "Salt".It was great and I will probably get it too.

Just in case nobody has been to this site yet, here is a good one.

VideoETA - The best source for DVD release dates

It gives the release dates for DVDs and movies etc.


----------



## mudbug

GB said:


> I generally agree with that stance PF. That is why I want Muds opinion. I know she has good taste and would trust her in a second.


 
thanks, geebs.  I guess I didn't see any of the reviews.  It's got some unrealistic stuff in it, but the performances were all good, and it had some hilarious parts (mostly contributed by Malkovich).  It's a shoot-em-up bang bang explosion spy movie, but those aren't supposed to be the same as My Dinner With Andre or other "serious" ones.  Enjoy it for what it is!


----------



## GB

I can't wait to see it then.


----------



## mudbug

tell me if you liked it after you see it.  have you seen Kind of a Funny Story?  the trailers for that were on when we saw REd and it looks pretty good.


----------



## GB

No I have never heard of that one. I will have to keep an eye out for it.


----------



## mudbug

it's got Nick Galifinia- whatsis in one of the lead roles.  takes place ina mental hospital I think.  could be another teen angst movie, but we'll see.


----------



## Friendlyman4349

No Country For Old Men -Call it


----------



## DaveSoMD

Down Periscope with Kelsy Grammer.


----------



## Barbara L

"Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen."  We're watching it now. Then I told James he has to see "1408."  I said I'm not a jumper or screamer, but since he is an occasional jumper, I will be watching him out of the corner of my eye! 

Barbara


----------



## PrincessFiona60

4meandthem said:


> PF,
> I usually get the DVDs too.I buy most evry PG one that comes out since the kids will watch them over and over.
> 
> The last movie I saw in the theatre was "Salt".It was great and I will probably get it too.
> 
> Just in case nobody has been to this site yet, here is a good one.
> 
> VideoETA - The best source for DVD release dates
> 
> It gives the release dates for DVDs and movies etc.


 
We have over 500 DVD's...real movie hounds, and those aren't the ones we are willing to get rid of.  We rarely got to the theater and we don't party... our vice is movies!  and Books...


----------



## FrankZ

I think I remember those things they called DVDs.  Pretty cool, for their time...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

FrankZ said:


> I think I remember those things they called DVDs. Pretty cool, for their time...


 
I bet you remember Betamax and LaserDiscs...  Probably even reel-to-reel...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

X-Men Origins: Wolverine....Hugh Jackman!!! aaaawwwwwwoooooo!!!!


----------



## FrankZ

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I bet you remember Betamax and LaserDiscs...  Probably even reel-to-reel...




Well.. errmm...

I might, but I never had movies on them (or music).


----------



## PrincessFiona60

FrankZ said:


> Well.. errmm...
> 
> I might, but I never had movies on them (or music).


 
Dad had episodes of "George of the Jungle" and "Super Chicken" on reel-to-reel.  We used to sit and listen to them all the time.


----------



## CookLikeJulia

Just watched " The Last Air Bender" last month. It is really a goo movie.


----------



## Poppi G. Koullias

Toy Story 3. But though it was good, I still think TS 1 was the best ever.


----------



## Barbara L

James and I watched "Predators." It was really good.  Don't read the back of the DVD case though--they tell you too much.

Barbara


----------



## Barbara L

PrincessFiona60 said:


> X-Men Origins: Wolverine....Hugh Jackman!!! aaaawwwwwwoooooo!!!!


Agreed!  

Barbara


----------



## CharlieD

I saw The Joneses it was fine And Killers, movie it self wasn't anything special, but since I have a not so secret crush on Heigl, I liked it.


----------



## Andy M.

Paul Blart Mall Cop.  Got off to a slow start but turned out OK.


----------



## GB

Andy, that movie was filmed at the Burlington Mall in case you were unaware of that little fact.


----------



## Andy M.

GB said:


> Andy, that movie was filmed at the Burlington Mall in case you were unaware of that little fact.



Thanks, GB.  I did know that but even if I didn't, the first scene from the mall parking lot with the entrance next to Legal was a give away.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I broke down and bought "How To Train Your Dragon," we watched it last night.  I loved it, just like Mom said I would.  Momma does know best!


----------



## Barbara L

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I broke down and bought "How To Train Your Dragon," we watched it last night.  I loved it, just like Mom said I would.  Momma does know best!


I can't wait to see that! Our friends bought it, so maybe we will see it at their house one of these days.

Barbara


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Barbara L said:


> I can't wait to see that! Our friends bought it, so maybe we will see it at their house one of these days.
> 
> Barbara


 
You're gonna love it!


----------



## CookLikeJulia

Just watched "Prince of Persia". I just missed this movie in the cinema, glad I bought some dvd to watched it.


----------



## Kayelle

I actually went to the theater yesterday to see Clint Eastwood's "Hereafter" staring Matt Damon.  I expected a lot from both of them, and the subject is close to me.  It *could* have been a great movie, but I kept having the feeling Clint got all mixed up, and put the movie together from clips that were edited out. Like me, I think Clint must have been confused in his old age. Don't waste your money on this one.


----------



## roadfix

I watched a screener last night called _Winter's Bone_.......it was a somewhat depressing film to watch.


----------



## Barbara L

Last night was "date night" at our friends' house (dinner, cards, and movies).  We watched "The Day the Earth Stood Still."  It was pretty good.

Then we watched about half of "Frozen," but our friends were getting freaked out by the wolf attack and the suspense and asked us if we minded turning it off.  LOL  (We had already seen it a week or so ago).

Neither of them realized how late it was at this point, so they asked what we would like to see, and we said we would like to watch "How to Train Your Dragon."  We will definitely buy it when we get the chance. We loved it!  I love Craig Ferguson (too raunchy most of the time, but he is so funny I can't help loving him!), which made it all the better.  

LOL--When the movie was over I said, "You guys realize it was midnight when you put that in, don't you?" Tom said, "No, what time is it?"  It was 1:50. We didn't know it, but he had to be up for work around 4:30.  Yikes!  We hadn't seen each other in weeks, so everyone lost track of the time.  

Barbara


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Barbara L said:


> Neither of them realized how late it was at this point, so they asked what we would like to see, and we said we would like to watch "How to Train Your Dragon." We will definitely buy it when we get the chance. We loved it! I love Craig Ferguson (too raunchy most of the time, but he is so funny I can't help loving him!), which made it all the better.
> 
> 
> Barbara


 
I'm glad you liked the Dragon movie...I want to see it again, today...but apparently there is football on of some sort.


----------



## Kayelle

Barbara L said:


> Last night was "date night" at our friends' house (dinner, cards, and movies).  We watched "The Day the Earth Stood Still."  It was pretty good.
> 
> Then we watched about half of "Frozen," but our friends were getting freaked out by the wolf attack and the suspense and asked us if we minded turning it off.  LOL  (We had already seen it a week or so ago).
> 
> Neither of them realized how late it was at this point, so they asked what we would like to see, and we said we would like to watch "How to Train Your Dragon."  We will definitely buy it when we get the chance. We loved it!  I love Craig Ferguson (too raunchy most of the time, but he is so funny I can't help loving him!), which made it all the better.
> 
> LOL--When the movie was over I said, "You guys realize it was midnight when you put that in, don't you?" Tom said, "No, what time is it?"  It was 1:50. We didn't know it, but he had to be up for work around 4:30.  Yikes!  We hadn't seen each other in weeks, so everyone lost track of the time.
> 
> Barbara



Barbara, I hope you and your husband know how lucky you are to have friends like that.  Your post made me smile with sweet memories of my other life, long ago. 
I have to check out "How to Train your Dragon".


----------



## Barbara L

Kayelle said:


> Barbara, I hope you and your husband know how lucky you are to have friends like that.  Your post made me smile with sweet memories of my other life, long ago.
> I have to check out "How to Train your Dragon".


Oh yes, we do.    Tom and Susan feel the same way. They are always saying "We needed our James and Barbara fix!"  

Barbara


----------



## Barbara L

James and I just watched "Spiderwick Chronicles."  I had absolutely no idea what it was about before seeing it.  We loved it!

Barbara


----------



## 4meandthem

We started halloween off with watching "The dark Crystal"
It's an old Jim Henson movie from the 80's.
Still great!


----------



## GB

I love that movie 4meandthem! 

I watched The Fantastic Mr. Fox. It was an interesting movie and well done. It did not keep me as engaged as I would have liked though. I am glad I did not have to pay for it.


----------



## 4meandthem

GB said:


> I love that movie 4meandthem!
> 
> I watched The Fantastic Mr. Fox. It was an interesting movie and well done. It did not keep me as engaged as I would have liked though. I am glad I did not have to pay for it.


 

I really like that one. the story was good and the style of animation was out of the norm.The kids like it too but not as much as I did.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

4meandthem said:


> We started halloween off with watching "The dark Crystal"
> It's an old Jim Henson movie from the 80's.
> Still great!


 
Your youth is showing...when you have to describe an old 80's movie!
<blowing the dust off my VHS copy>


----------



## GB

PrincessFiona60 said:


> <blowing the dust off my VHS copy>


I read something the other day that really made me feel old. It said something to the affect of todays youth will never know the feeling of a VHS take being grabbed out of your hand as it enters the machine. It made me laugh and then look in the mirror for gray hairs.


----------



## roadfix

Temptress Moon


----------



## PrincessFiona60

GB said:


> I read something the other day that really made me feel old. It said something to the affect of todays youth will never know the feeling of a VHS take being grabbed out of your hand as it enters the machine. It made me laugh and then look in the mirror for gray hairs.


 
Happens to me when a nurses aide tells me I'm older than their Mom.  I quit counting gray hairs...

Watching "The Adventures of Buckaroo Banzai in the Eighth Dimension," when I serve lunch. 

"Laugh-a while you can Monkey-boy!"


----------



## 4meandthem

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Your youth is showing...when you have to describe an old 80's movie!
> <blowing the dust off my VHS copy>


 

Remember laser discs? We had an RCA....Junk!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

4meandthem said:


> Remember laser discs? We had an RCA....Junk!


 
And Betamax...  We need an old lady icon...


----------



## CharlieD

I put the How to train your dragon DVD in for kids, they can't reach the machine and was going to go make a diner, but got stock doing something in the room for few minutes, and then I was totally hooked to the movie ,and of course did not go make the diner, It was really nice movie. Now personally I wish they would skip all that unnecessary kissing, 7-8 and 9 year olds do not really need to see any of that in cartoons, but what can I do, it was there. Loved it.


----------



## 4meandthem

We watched Toy Story 3 last night. Had some funny stuff!
The Ken and Barbie dynamic was hilarious.


----------



## LPBeier

Finally watched "Love Me or Leave Me", a 1955 biography of Ruth Etting, a 1930's torch singer and her Chicago Hood manager/husband.  They were flawlessly played by Doris Day and James Cagney.  It was recommended by ChefJune and it didn't disappoint.  It was great sharing it with Dad, who remembers Doris Day from those days and DH who doesn't, but loved it!


----------



## LPBeier

GB said:


> I read something the other day that really made me feel old. It said something to the affect of todays youth will never know the feeling of a VHS take being grabbed out of your hand as it enters the machine. It made me laugh and then look in the mirror for gray hairs.



A few years ago I was teaching a class of 8 year olds at a mid-week  program.  The lesson for the night said to describe what life was like  when you were their age.  I talked about getting my first record player  (what's a record?), bicycle (they were mortifed that it only had one gear and you back  peddled to brake!) and so on.  But the one that really got to them the most is that we only had 2 television stations and Colour TV was just coming out and we didn't have one until I was 10!


----------



## Barbara L

4meandthem said:


> We watched Toy Story 3 last night. Had some funny stuff!
> The Ken and Barbie dynamic was hilarious.


We saw it the other night and loved it.  I was amazed at how suspenseful a cartoon could be (the Dumpster scene was "edge of the seat" stuff! LOL).

Barbara


----------



## FrankZ

We watched A Nightmare on Elm Street (the new one) and Repo men.

The first was worse than I worried it might be, but I really enjoyed Repo Men.


----------



## snickerdoodle

We watched "The Other Guys" and it was hilarious.  Loved every bit of it... but not for the kids!  Me and dh were wondering why it was only rated PG-13.  

We bought Toy Story 3 and have played it a couple times for the girls but I haven't actually sat down and watched it.  I do remember the scene when Ken is showing Barbie his "closet" and at that moment it became clear to me why those 2 were really made for each other LOL


----------



## Barbara L

snickerdoodle said:


> ...We bought Toy Story 3 and have played it a couple times for the girls but I haven't actually sat down and watched it.  I do remember the scene when Ken is showing Barbie his "closet" and at that moment it became clear to me why those 2 were really made for each other LOL


You have to see it!  We don't even have any kids at home and we loved it!  There are so many jokes and references for the grown-ups that I'm sure you will really enjoy it. 

Barbara


----------



## snickerdoodle

Barbara L said:


> You have to see it! We don't even have any kids at home and we loved it! There are so many jokes and references for the grown-ups that I'm sure you will really enjoy it.
> 
> Barbara


 
I really liked the other 2 Toy Story movies so I'm sure I'll like this one too.  Same thing with all the Shrek movies.  Dh and I also enjoyed Wall-E and How To Train Your Dragon.


----------



## Zhizara

I'll just have to wait until it comes out on regular TV.  My TV has a super crisp picture, it's an Orion (!) and has a VCR player in it!  I can't imagine how I could hook up a DVD player to it.  Of course I could play a DVD on my laptop, but the speaker sounds are awful and screechy.

Like I said, I can wait.


----------



## buckytom

i watched "avatar" and "how to train your dragon".

liked them both. bought "...dragon".


----------



## tinlizzie

Last night was "Two Days in the Valley" - old (1996), but pretty darn good. Good cast, including a gorgeous Charlize Theron, with James Spader as a very cold killer. How I love Netflix's huge catalog. I think it was someone on this thread a while back who recommended "Shoot 'Em Up." That was a hoot!


----------



## FrankZ

We watched Toy Story 3 last night.  Well done, I say, well done.


----------



## Barbara L

"Prince of Persia."  We liked it.

Barbara


----------



## PrincessFiona60

The Fifth Element, again and The Bourne Ultimatum...love these movies.


----------



## Zhizara

The Good Witch's Gift.  Sappy, sentimental stuff, but okay once in a while.  Good enough to crochet to.


----------



## FrankZ

We watched Predators last night.  I had higher hopes (yeah I know).  It felt like even though it was a cheap crappy movie they missed making a great cheap crappy movie.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I'm waiting for, "The Expendables."


----------



## Barbara L

PrincessFiona60 said:


> The Fifth Element, again and The Bourne Ultimatum...love these movies.


I have been in the mood for a Jason Bourne mini-film festival but can't find one of them.  As soon as I find it (we have movies in a few places and they get switched around, so I know it isn't far) I plan to do that. 

Barbara


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I had it on for noise, really and it was chopped by commercials...yes, I think a Bourne Marathon is in the works.


----------



## puptentacle

"Taxi Driver". I'd never seen it before and Tivo'd it off cable. De Niro is a national treasure. No one does creepy like him. 

Well, Nicholson, but that's a different type of creepy.


----------



## buckytom

i watched "legion" tonight.

the only scary parts were the old lady crawling on the diner's ceiling, and the little kid speaking with a demon's voice.

otherwise, a stupid movie with a dumb ending.


----------



## Barbara L

Most recently we watched "XXX," "XXX-State of the Union," and while James napped I watched "The Langoliers."  He woke up for about the last fourth of it.  

Barbara


----------



## buckytom

barbara, the first xxx was ok, but the second wasn't as good, imo.

i hope james saw the better quarter of the movie, lol.

we also got to see "how to train your dragon". cute movie.

the little guy liked it so much i ran out and bought it. he's extremely proud to be 1/4 viking (norwegian). 

although, i need to stop making up stories. i told him that grandma used to be a viking, and it was the vikings that invented ice cream. it was invented by the great viking king haagen dazs.
my mother happens to be norwegian and absolutely loves ice cream, so it seemed to fit.


----------



## mollyanne

^ haha Buckytom...you're bad 

"Morning Glory" with Harrison Ford, Diane Keaton, and Rachael Adams. I halfway liked it (the last half). The first half was unbearably annoying. The second half was funny but maybe I was just getting giddy after painstakingly hanging in there during the first half. Storyline was shallow. The director must have told Harrison Ford to just look mean and disconnected because that's the way he was the whole time. Diane Keaton was fun and saved the movie from disaster. Rachael Adams is adorable but was soooo annoyingly hyper throughout the first half of the movie. Her character was suppose to be a driven workaholic but her hyperness appeared forced and non-stop. 

Go see it but don't worry if you're an hour late.

.


----------



## Barbara L

buckytom said:


> barbara, the first xxx was ok, but the second wasn't as good, imo.
> 
> i hope james saw the better quarter of the movie, lol.
> 
> we also got to see "how to train your dragon". cute movie.
> 
> the little guy liked it so much i ran out and bought it. he's extremely proud to be 1/4 viking (norwegian).
> 
> although, i need to stop making up stories. i told him that grandma used to be a viking, and it was the vikings that invented ice cream. it was invented by the great viking king haagen dazs.
> my mother happens to be norwegian and absolutely loves ice cream, so it seemed to fit.


Yes, the first XXX was definitely the best!

James saw the last 1/4 of the movie--but he's seen it before.  I happen to really like that movie!

As you can see, I am 1/2 Viking (Swedish).


----------



## tinlizzie

Spartan with Val Kilmer.  I had expected an ancient setting like Brad Pitt's Troy.  Boy, was it not.  And it was scarey in more ways than one: CIA, Secret Service making sausage in our national back room. Brrr.        

 Haagen dazs.  Snort.


----------



## buckytom

lol, that's a great picture of you and james, barbara!

i watched "avatar" today. not the bald kid with the glowing arrow on his head, but the big blue monkey people one.

loved it. best cgi movie i've ever seen. it must have been really neat in the theater in 3d.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

buckytom said:


> lol, that's a great picture of you and james, barbara!
> 
> i watched "avatar" today. not the bald kid with the glowing arrow on his head, but the big blue monkey people one.
> 
> loved it. best cgi movie i've ever seen. it must have been really neat in the theater in 3d.


 
You mean "The Last Airbender"...I've not heard good things about it.

Dad sent me three Na'Vi Dictionaries (from Avatar) on PDF...time to have fun with another Alien language!


----------



## FrankZ

We rewatched Avatar last night.  Nice in HD but it doesn't touch the awe of the IMAX 3D.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I wish there was an IMAX near us.  It's a two day trip for us to go see a movie.


----------



## Barbara L

PrincessFiona60 said:


> You mean "The Last Airbender"...I've not heard good things about it.
> 
> Dad sent me three Na'Vi Dictionaries (from Avatar) on PDF...time to have fun with another Alien language!


My grandson watched "Avatar: The Last Airbender" a lot when I was visiting them.  He loved it, and I think my granddaughter did too, but what I saw of it didn't appeal to me.  I think they are around the age it was aimed at (9 and 12).

Barbara


----------



## buckytom

we watch the animated version of avatar: the last airbender on nickelodeon, but for some reason my boy has no interest in the movie.

this past summer, i started making "uncle iroh's" white jade tea on sunday mornings while we watched the cartoon. i found out that jacking up a 6 year old on green tea while watching martial arts cartoons was not a good recipe for a quiet sunday morning, lol.

i need to start wearing a protective cup. 

ok, so, getting back, i watched "funny people" with adam sandler and seth rogen today.

very funny at times, but the plot wanders off and the movie can't seem to end quickly enough.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

buckytom said:


> we watch the animated version of avatar: the last airbender on nickelodeon, but for some reason my boy has no interest in the movie.
> 
> this past summer, i started making "uncle iroh's" white jade tea on sunday mornings while we watched the cartoon. i found out that jacking up a 6 year old on green tea while watching martial arts cartoons was not a good recipe for a quiet sunday morning, lol.
> 
> i need to start wearing a protective cup.
> 
> ok, so, getting back, i watched "funny people" with adam sandler and seth rogen today.
> 
> very funny at times, but the plot wanders off and the movie can't seem to end quickly enough.


 


Whatever you do, don't give him chocolate covered coffee beans!!


----------



## Nadia_

We went to see The Social Network the other night.  Brilliantly made movie!!


----------



## Zhizara

Tonight I finally get to see Bucket List.  I've been waiting since it came out.  I just hope it's as good as it sounds.  With Morgan Freeman and Robin Williams, it should be.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows, Part 1...wonderful, so good we are going back this afternoon.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows, Part 1...wonderful, so good we are going back this afternoon.


 
Just as good the second time around, plus a few things missed the first time.

Anyone else who sees it, I would be happy to discuss in PM.

Now I'm anxious for the ending.

Oh, This may very well be my favorite, followed the book very well.


----------



## Zhizara

Finally got to see Bucket List last night on TNT.  It was just as good as I hoped it would be.  I wouldn't have minded if it were an hour longer.


----------



## 4meandthem

I watched "Avatar The Last Airbender"last night and was entertained.I hope they make more to complete the series.


----------



## DaveSoMD

I've been watching The Muppets Take Manhattan..my favorite of the Muppet movies!


----------



## 4meandthem

DaveSoMD said:


> I've been watching The Muppets Take Manhattan..my favorite of the Muppet movies!


 
We watched that today too. A classic!


----------



## DaveSoMD

4meandthem said:


> We watched that today too. A classic!


 
The same channel (HUB) will be running Muppet Christmas Carol tonight at 8 PM.  I'm going to watch that one too.


----------



## GB

Last night I watched Scott Pilgram vs. The World. It was a very odd movie, but pretty decent.


----------



## FrankZ

We went and saw Megamind (3D) over the holiday.  Made me laugh.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

FrankZ said:


> We went and saw Megamind (3D) over the holiday. Made me laugh.


 
Good laughing or that was stupid laughing?


----------



## FrankZ

Oh I had a great time.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

FrankZ said:


> Oh I had a great time.


 
Great, now I know what to expect!  I have a feeling we will enjoy it!


----------



## Barbara L

DaveSoMD said:


> I've been watching The Muppets Take Manhattan..my favorite of the Muppet movies!


When Nancy was preschool age I took her to see it. She loved it, but she couldn't remember the title correctly. She said it using a name she had come to know from TV: "The Muppets Dick Van Patten."  

Last night we watched "The Expendables." 

Barbara


----------



## babetoo

i watched " the client" on tv couple nights ago. i am a big fan of susan saranden. it kept my attention and had seen it several times before. i canceled my netflix. never seemed to get around to watching them. i would rather read than watch a movie.


----------



## Barbara L

I watched "Absolute Zero" last night.  Right now I am watching "Deck the Halls."  I will be watching a lot of Christmas movies the next few weeks! 

Barbara


----------



## msmofet

Scrooged (I choked!! I guess it was the wrong day to eat sugar free jello!!)

Airplane!


----------



## Barbara L

msmofet said:


> Scrooged (I choked!! I guess it was the wrong day to eat sugar free jello!!)
> 
> Airplane!


I wish I had Airplane--I loved Leslie Nielsen!

I am now watching "Elf."


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Shrek was watching "Scrooged," the very end, when I got home.  I'm not sure why he changed the channel to Letterman and then left the room.  Since then the TV has been on and I haven't even looked at it.

Time for bed!


----------



## FrankZ

We watched Vanilla Sky tonight.  I had never seen it.  Not as bad as I feared (not a Cruise fan) and was mildly surprised it was decent.


----------



## Barbara L

FrankZ said:


> We watched Vanilla Sky tonight.  I had never seen it.  Not as bad as I feared (not a Cruise fan) and was mildly surprised it was decent.


We had heard so many bad things about it that we weren't sure we wanted to see it, but we liked it.  I can't remember much about it because we saw it so long ago, but I remember that there were a lot of twists, which I like.

Barbara


----------



## FrankZ

Barbara L said:


> We had heard so many bad things about it that we weren't sure we wanted to see it, but we liked it.  I can't remember much about it because we saw it so long ago, but I remember that there were a lot of twists, which I like.
> 
> Barbara




There were, though the "big one" at the end made me growl a bit.


----------



## BakersDozen

Watched "Winter's Bone" last night, based on the book by Daniel Woodrell. Its good, set in the Ozarks.


----------



## Barbara L

FrankZ said:


> There were, though the "big one" at the end made me growl a bit.


LOL--I can't remember it.  I will have to see it again and see if it makes me growl a bit too!

Barbara


----------



## Barbara L

"King Arthur."  

Barbara


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Barbara L said:


> "King Arthur."
> 
> Barbara


 
That was a wonderful telling, I loved it.


----------



## Barbara L

PrincessFiona60 said:


> That was a wonderful telling, I loved it.


I did too!  I thought about you when I put it in to watch. 

Barbara


----------



## FrankZ

We watched the original Karate Kid (goodness is it sooooooo 80's) and Braveheart (very 80's as well.. 1280's) last night.


----------



## Rocklobster

We watched Disney's "A Christmas Carol"  a couple of nights ago. It is animated with the voices of Jim Carey, Colin Firth, and I can't remember who else. I lost intrest and went in the kitchen to put dishes away and tidy up.


----------



## LPBeier

We haven't watched many movies for awhile but we finally got a PVR.  Great to have HD and taping anything I want.  We also subscribed to a Canadian version of Netflix and have been receiving a few movies.  Between the two in the last few weeks we have watched:
- Bourne Identity (had seen it but not the others so we started from the beginning)
- The Proposal (Betty White was excellent but a typical formula movie)
- Love Me or Leave Me - the true story of a singer played by Doris Day
- Four Weddings and a Funeral


----------



## mudbug

DaveSoMD said:


> The same channel (HUB) will be running Muppet Christmas Carol tonight at 8 PM. I'm going to watch that one too.


 
one of our favorite Christmas movies.  but the last one we saw was the latest Harry Potter.  Just as good as the rest of them - can't wait for the final one next summer.


----------



## LPBeier

Slumdog Millionaire arrived yesterday and we will probably watch it tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I'm hoping for an Encore of Harry Potter this weekend.


----------



## Barbara L

Rocklobster said:


> We watched Disney's "A Christmas Carol"  a couple of nights ago. It is animated with the voices of Jim Carey, Colin Firth, and I can't remember who else. I lost intrest and went in the kitchen to put dishes away and tidy up.


We watched this tonight at our friends' house.  It started out painfully slow, but it turned out to be a pretty good movie.  I loved watching the extra stuff about the special effects. 

Barbara


----------



## Alix

We haven't been in a theater in so long I forget what it's like in there!  We rent movies regularly though. The last one we rented was not at all what we expected. It was Kick Ass and we were both expecting a Mystery Men kind of movie, but it was not at all like that. We both found it quite disturbing on several levels. I was sick at home earlier this week and watched 17 again, that was cute but fluffy. Then at work I made the kids watch Uncle Buck. John Candy never disappoints. And honestly, although there is some language in there, what a great message for kids to receive. 

In a culture where kids often get their moral compass from TV and video, I wish we had more 80's movies for kids to watch. Movies like Adventures in Babysitting, and Karate Kid might have a few moments that are rude in terms of language, but there is no sex - not even a HINT, and the violence is quite mild in comparison to what is allowed at a PG movie these days. OK, getting off my soapbox now.


----------



## roadfix

I saw a bad movie the other night.  *Salt*


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Alix said:


> We haven't been in a theater in so long I forget what it's like in there!


 
I complained to the management at our theater, the theater was filthy and the smell...arrgh!!!  Smelled like a dive bar at 2 in the morning.  Very off-putting.


----------



## roadfix

Same here.  I haven't been to a movie theater in nearly 10 years.  I don't see why I have to pay $15 at my local theater when I can buy most any new theatrical releases from a pirate merchant around the corner for $5 or borrow an academy copy from a friend for nothing.  And then there's Netflix which I subscribe to also.

I like movies, especially chick flicks.


----------



## 4meandthem

roadfix said:


> I saw a bad movie the other night. *Salt*


 

I really enjoyed it! I have it order in DVD.


We watched Polar Express last night.


----------



## radhuni

Golmaal 3


----------



## GB

Grown Ups. I had heard really bad reviews, but I really enjoyed it. I laughed a number of times. It also did not hurt that it took place in my neck of the woods so many of the places they showed were places I have spent time.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

For some reason, Shrek was watching "He-Man and the Masters of the Universe"...he made up for it by switching to "Judge Dredd."


----------



## roadfix

Our Governor made a 1 minute appearance in a new action film we saw last night:  The Expendables
Stallone still looks pretty good.  Mickey Rourke really looked beat up.

After that we watched another dvd...What Lies Beneath.  I remember seeing that one about 10 years ago.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

roadfix said:


> Our Governor made a 1 minute appearance in a new action film we saw last night: The Expendables
> Stallone still looks pretty good. Mickey Rourke really looked beat up.
> 
> After that we watched another dvd...What Lies Beneath. I remember seeing that one about 10 years ago.


 
"The Expendables" is in the to watch pile.  If I could drag Shrek away from Law & Order Marathons.


----------



## ChefJune

I'm always the last person to see anything....  

On my trip to Mexico last month, I watched a dvd of "the Blind Side."  Really loved it.  If you haven't seen it, you should. It would make a good Christmas movie.


----------



## CharlieD

ChefJune said:


> I'm always the last person to see anything....
> 
> On my trip to Mexico last month, I watched a dvd of "the Blind Side." Really loved it. If you haven't seen it, you should. It would make a good Christmas movie.


 
 I win, I haven't seen it yet. Though I did rented and it is athome, now I have to find time to watch it.


----------



## Barbara L

I watched "Premonition" last night.  Right now I am watching a Tom Hanks and John Candy movie, "Volunteers."  The story is ok, but the language is disgusting. I have almost turned it off a couple times. 

Barbara


----------



## babetoo

barb, how do you find time to watch so many movies? do you see em on t.v. or do you have a place like netflix?


----------



## Barbara L

babetoo said:


> barb, how do you find time to watch so many movies? do you see em on t.v. or do you have a place like netflix?


I'm home all day, every day, by myself (James is home on weekends), and we can't afford DISH anymore. I can watch some shows on TV, I watch others online.  We have about a zillion (ok, a few hundred) DVDs. Most of them were bought "previously viewed" but many we just got good deals on. We have a lot of movies, and a lot of TV shows--we've been stocking up for about 8 years. We also watch movies at our friends' house on our Friday night "date nights."  

Barbara


----------



## LindaZ

Saw Megamind in 3D over Thanksgiving with Frank and Kathleen - very cute movie.
Watched The Sorcerer's Apprentice last night - entertaining.


----------



## Barbara L

4meandthem said:


> I really enjoyed it! I have it order in DVD.
> 
> 
> We watched Polar Express last night.





LindaZ said:


> Saw Megamind in 3D over Thanksgiving with Frank and Kathleen - very cute movie.
> Watched The Sorcerer's Apprentice last night - entertaining.


How could I forget!  We babysat our friends' kids Saturday afternoon, so we brought Polar Express and watched it with the kids.  Then that night we (all but the 6-year-old who was in bed) watched The Sorcerer's Apprentice.  We all loved it.

Barbara


----------



## tinlizzie

In the 'last one to see' department, last night I watched Ingmar Bergman's "Scenes From a Marriage" (1973).  This is one of the things I love about Netflix -- finally seeing movies I've heard about for ages.  And BBC productions like "War and Peace" starring a young Anthony Hopkins.  Never made it through the book.


----------



## FrankZ

Last night we watched The Expendables and Inception.

The first was not as much fun as I hoped, it was just bad.

The second was better than I thought it would be.


----------



## roadfix

We watched *127 Hours* last night.  Excellent film.  
The film is based on a true story about a solo adventurer/hiker who gets his arm caught under a boulder and is trapped there for days.  
I remember this incident as it was widely publicized about 5 years ago.


----------



## Barbara L

I watched "Changing Lanes" yesterday (Ben Affleck and Samuel L. Jackson).  I hadn't seen it since it was in the theaters and had forgotten a lot of it.  Great movie!

Barbara


----------



## roadfix

We put on _127 Hours_ again this evening because we had people come over who hadn't seen it yet.  It was still riveting the second time around.
After that we all watched _Secretariat_.


----------



## tinlizzie

Say, roadfix -- was Secretariat as good as the hype?  I loved Seabiscuit a couple of years ago and think it will be hard to top.


----------



## roadfix

tinlizzie said:


> Say, roadfix -- was Secretariat as good as the hype?  I loved Seabiscuit a couple of years ago and think it will be hard to top.


Agreed, Seabiscuit was a way better film, no comparison.


----------



## roadfix

I watched an old James Spader movie called The Secretary last night.  I liked the twisted nature of the film.  
I like most of his films.  Another one of his twisted films I really loved was Crash (1996) which I have seen about 5 times.


----------



## CharlieD

Finaly got to see Blind site, very-very nice


----------



## msmofet

Narnia: Dawn Treader


----------



## Barbara L

msmofet said:


> Narnia: Dawn Treader


I can't wait to see that!

We watched "The Christmas Shoes" yesterday. My mom died 10 years ago yesterday, and the first time I ever heard the song "The Christmas Shoes" was in the car, on the way to the airport the day after her funeral. It has always been very sentimental to me ever since.  We watch the movie every year now too.

Barbara


----------



## tinlizzie

roadfix said:


> I watched an old James Spader movie called The Secretary last night. I liked the twisted nature of the film.
> I like most of his films. Another one of his twisted films I really loved was Crash (1996) which I have seen about 5 times.


 
Have you seen "Two Days in the Valley"?  James Spader, ice-cold - that he does so well.  I'll have to add Crash to my Netflix queue.

Last night I put my latest Netflick in - was victim of one of their rare misfires.  It should have been Emma Thompson in "Wit" but was a Chris Rock HBO special even though the DVD disc was labeled "Wit."  Yikes.  He's a funny guy, but I'm too old for that, uh, stuff.


----------



## roadfix

tinlizzie said:


> Have you seen "Two Days in the Valley"?  James Spader, ice-cold - that he does so well.  I'll have to add Crash to my Netflix queue.


Yes, I've seen most of his films, including Two Days.  He's good.


----------



## Barbara L

I forgot to add that last night we saw the "best" (according to most people polled) version of "A Christmas Carol," the one with Alastair Sim. It came with the original B&W and colorized. James asked which one, and I definitely chose B&W. I said that I might be willing to watch the colorized one later, but I'm not a big fan of colorized B&W movies. I like other versions of "A Christmas Carol," but Alastair Sim is, in James' and my opinion, the best Scrooge ever.

Barbara


----------



## babetoo

i watch "The Queen" on the bbc channel. the saga of diana's death and funeral.


----------



## GB

Inception. It was probably the most confusing movie I have ever seen and the end made me want to throw things.


----------



## FrankZ

GB said:


> Inception. It was probably the most confusing movie I have ever seen and the end made me want to throw things.




So you loved it?

I thought it was better than I feared it would be.


----------



## GB

I liked that I didn't like liking it as much as it was likable as far as liking goes.


----------



## FrankZ

It really did a number on ya did it?


----------



## GB

As my daughter is now fond of saying, you can say that again.


----------



## Zhizara

I just happened to catch "The Princess Bride" again.  It's so hilarious, as usual with Mel Brooks.  This time, at the end, it showed the names of the actors.  I was shocked that I hadn't recognized Mandy Patinkin, Billy Crystal, and Carole Kane.  Great makeup.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Zhizara said:


> I just happened to catch "The Princess Bride" again. It's so hilarious, as usual with Mel Brooks. This time, at the end, it showed the names of the actors. I was shocked that I hadn't recognized Mandy Patinkin, Billy Crystal, and Carole Kane. Great makeup.


 
Um, Z...Mel Brooks wasn't in "The Princess Bride."


----------



## Zhizara

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Um, Z...Mel Brooks wasn't in "The Princess Bride."



I caught his name in passing, producer, director something like that.


----------



## GB

Maybe you saw the name Mel Smith and your mind thought Brooks? Mel Brooks has nothing to do with The Princess Bride.

See here


----------



## Zhizara

GB said:


> Maybe you saw the name Mel Smith and your mind thought Brooks? Mel Brooks has nothing to do with The Princess Bride.
> 
> See here



Quite probably as the humor and slapstick were so funny that when I saw "Mel", my mind immediately made that connection, because I remember saying to myself, "Of course, that makes sense."

Anyway you've picked my nit so I owe you one.


----------



## GB

I look forward to the payback


----------



## Zhizara

GB said:


> I look forward to the payback



When you least expect it.


----------



## FrankZ

Just picked up Despicable Me on BD.  Will be watching that later on when Kathleen gets home.  They still had no copies of Shrek for rent.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Zhizara said:


> Quite probably as the humor and slapstick were so funny that when I saw "Mel", my mind immediately made that connection, because I remember saying to myself, "Of course, that makes sense."
> 
> Anyway you've picked my nit so I owe you one.


 
You get my next nit, too!


----------



## Barbara L

I watched "The Genius Club" again.  Interesting movie. 

I'm about to go pick something out to watch now. I have no idea what I am even in the mood for right now, so it will be a surprise to me! 

Barbara


----------



## Zhizara

PrincessFiona60 said:


> You get my next nit, too!



Thanks, Princess.


----------



## tinlizzie

Cary Elwes in The Princess Bride always reminds me of Gary Larson's boneless chicken farm cartoon.  That's one movie that I think deserves to be played over & over on TV.  That and Time Bandits.


----------



## Zhizara

tinlizzie said:


> Cary Elwes in The Princess Bride always reminds me of Gary Larson's boneless chicken farm cartoon.  That's one movie that I think deserves to be played over & over on TV.  That and Time Bandits.



It's a movie that you always stop on when you're flipping channels.  It has so many hilarious scenes that you miss the next one while laughing at the first.  I always see something new.  Just like Blazing Saddles.


----------



## Frenchys

Kaamelott,,, a french movie
Hope one day they'll do it im english !


----------



## roadfix

A friend just dropped off 2 dvd's for me to watch this weekend.  
_The Town
The Tempest_


----------



## FrankZ

We just finished watching Shrek and now we are watching The Town.


----------



## Barbara L

"The Merry Gentleman."  I hate it when we look forward to a movie, it gets off to a slow start but then starts getting really good, and then


----------



## roadfix

Last night we saw _Up In The Air_.  It was just ok.


----------



## Frenchys

Lord of the ring... The 3 extanded édition.... Yes I´m ill :/


----------



## Zhizara

I've been watching Wall-E, sort of.  I had always wanted to see this movie, but can't seem to find it near the beginning.  I watched the last third of it yesterday, today I picked up the last 2/3 of it, so maybe by the end of the weekend I'll have seen it all.


----------



## babetoo

Zhizara said:


> I've been watching Wall-E, sort of. I had always wanted to see this movie, but can't seem to find it near the beginning. I watched the last third of it yesterday, today I picked up the last 2/3 of it, so maybe by the end of the weekend I'll have seen it all.


 

sounds like me trying to see all of the reich, the rise. it is two hours long. still have not see the last twenty mins. or so. i keep getting too sleepy. and i really want to see it. the whole thing is mostly home made videos in germany during those years. very engrossing. on history channel.


----------



## Fish

Stupid 'knight and day'......what a load of *?#@/

Went to bed before it ended too, so i dont even know if tom cruize character died after his jump!! Oh well...


----------



## roadfix

We watched _The Town_ last night.  Very good flick.  I love heist films.
Then we put on _The Tempest_.  I pulled it out after 5 minutes.....not my kind of film.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Finally got to watch _The Expendables. _I really enjoyed it!  Also, _Ironman 2.  _Two movies with Mickey Rourke, he looks awful.


----------



## tinlizzie

The Battleship Potemkin.  Working on a list of should-be-seens.  Still need to see Das Boot but will wait a month or so.


----------



## roadfix

^^^  I saw _Potemkin_ more than 35 years ago in a film class.
_Das Boot_ is a great film.  I've seen it several times.  A more recent U-Boat film, _U-571_, was also pretty good.


----------



## Barbara L

"The Santa Clause."  We will watch the other two Santa Clause movies this week. 

Barbara


----------



## 4meandthem

We watched Temple Grandin with Claire Dane.

BRAVO!

It was about an autistic girl who grew up and changed the way the beef industry raised and slaughtered their cattle.

Awesome flick!


----------



## roadfix

I was extremely bored at work today so I watched _Group Sex_ on streaming Netflix on my Ipod.  Good film with a couple of really funny scenes.


----------



## FrankZ

We just finished watching Edge of Darkness.

Predictable... I suppose it was ok.


----------



## Barbara L

Last night we watched "The A-Team." Earlier today we watched "AVP: Alien vs Predator," and we are watching the 2nd "AVP" movie right now. Then it is back to Christmas movies.  

Barbara


----------



## GB

Last night I watched The Book Of Eli. Denzel is always awesome! I enjoyed the somewhat surprise ending.


----------



## msmofet

Support your local sheriff 
Support your local gunfighter

James Garner was fantastic in those 2!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

GB said:


> Last night I watched The Book Of Eli. Denzel is always awesome! I enjoyed the somewhat surprise ending.


 
The Book of Eli is a favorite.  A very good story!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

msmofet said:


> Support your local sheriff
> Support your local gunfighter
> 
> James Garner was fantastic in those 2!!


 
James Garner <swoon>


----------



## msmofet

princessfiona60 said:


> james garner <swoon>


rockfish!! Lol


----------



## PrincessFiona60

msmofet said:


> rockfish!! Lol


 
Mom and I used to jockey for position in front of the TV when Rockford Files came on.  We both still think he's hunky!  But then, I've ALWAYS liked older men.


----------



## msmofet

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Mom and I used to jockey for position in front of the TV when Rockford Files came on. We both still think he's hunky! But then, I've ALWAYS liked older men.


 Some of my favorite Garner movies are the Support movies, Maverick (with Mel Gibson), Sunset (with Bruce Willis), Murphy's Romance (with Sally Fields)


----------



## msmofet

Talk about older men Sean Connery in Hunt for Red October!! YUMMY!!


----------



## Barbara L

We watched "The Santa Clause 2" yesterday, "The Santa Clause 3" today, and "Home Alone" (the first one) tonight.

Barbara


----------



## PrincessFiona60

msmofet said:


> Some of my favorite Garner movies are the Support movies, Maverick (with Mel Gibson), Sunset (with Bruce Willis), Murphy's Romance (with Sally Fields)


 


msmofet said:


> Talk about older men Sean Connery in Hunt for Red October!! YUMMY!!


 
Murphy's Romance, oh yeah!  Great movie.

Don't get me started on Sean Connery <swoon>  I watched Hunt For Red October for the umpteenth time the other day, love that movie.

Tonight we watched the original, How the Grinch Stole Christmas...I have it memorized


----------



## msmofet

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Murphy's Romance, oh yeah! Great movie.
> 
> Don't get me started on Sean Connery <swoon> I watched Hunt For Red October for the umpteenth time the other day, love that movie.
> 
> Tonight we watched the original, How the Grinch Stole Christmas...I have it memorized


 I've seen HFRO tumpteen times!! I love sean, sam, scott and alec!!

OOOOOOOO Scott in Silence of the lambs and The Right Stuff. Hated him in Urban Cowboy!!


----------



## Zhizara

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Mom and I used to jockey for position in front of the TV when Rockford Files came on.  We both still think he's hunky!  But then, I've ALWAYS liked older men.



Yeah!  Like Sean Connery.


----------



## FrankZ

msmofet said:


> Talk about older men Sean Connery in Hunt for Red October!! YUMMY!!




Where's that bucket of water?


----------



## Alix

The Sorcerers Apprentice here. Still think Nicholas Cage's best performance was with Sean Connery in the Rock. (thought I'd throw that one in for you ladies! ) Most recently however, we watched a pile of the home videos we've taken over the years. Dang my babies were cute! I just wanna go back and have one more major cuddle with them.


----------



## msmofet

Alix said:


> The Sorcerers Apprentice here. Still think Nicholas Cage's best performance was with Sean Connery in the Rock. (thought I'd throw that one in for you ladies! ) Most recently however, we watched a pile of the home videos we've taken over the years. Dang my babies were cute! I just wanna go back and have one more major cuddle with them.


 I LOVE the rock!!

I like when Sean says that he must be losing his sex appeal!! LOL NOT!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

msmofet said:


> I LOVE the rock!!
> 
> I like when Sean says that he must be losing his sex appeal!! LOL NOT!!


 

I thought he was especially hunky in "The Rock."


----------



## msmofet

princessfiona60 said:


> i thought he was especially hunky in "the rock."


rotfl!!


----------



## roadfix

We watched _The Twilight Saga: New Moon_ and it was a total bore.  I slept through about 3 quarters of the film.


----------



## Kayelle

We went to the movies yesterday and saw True Grit.  We both enjoyed it, and was very surprised that Jeff Bridges did a mighty fine job filling the boots of John Wayne.

True Grit (2010) - Movie Info - Yahoo! Movies


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Going to see Little Fockers on Christmas... You gotta love a Focker...


----------



## Kayelle

Can't wait to see that too, Mimi !!

The first one was hysterical !!


----------



## Zhizara

FrankZ said:


> Where's that bucket of water?



Who is the bucket for?


----------



## Kayelle

Sean Connery holds no appeal for me at all since 1987.......what a despicable arrogant excuse for a real man. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3FgMLROTqJ0


----------



## Zhizara

Damn!


----------



## Kayelle

Zhizara said:


> Damn!



Holding and patting Z's hand.  
I used to try and tell everyone about him, and people would roll their eyes like they didn't believe me.  I'm grateful for youtube now days......it's all right there from the horses mouth.


----------



## babetoo

never trust an older man that feels that it is  necessary to show hairy chest, especially if it is grey. he has issues, big time.


----------



## Barbara L

We just watched "Home Alone 2: Lost in New York." In a lot of ways we like that one even better than the first. 

Barbara


----------



## msmofet

Lord of the rings: Fellowship


----------



## Zhizara

I am just about to watch Horton Hears A Who.  What a lovely way to spend the last of Christmas Eve.


----------



## msmofet

It's a wonderful life


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Sherlock Holmes with Robert Downey Jr.


----------



## Zhizara

Kayelle said:


> Holding and patting Z's hand.
> I used to try and tell everyone about him, and people would roll their eyes like they didn't believe me.  I'm grateful for youtube now days......it's all right there from the horses mouth.



Well, good for you to draw attention to it.  Bullies need to be stopped.  No more hiding. I know how it feels to be hit in the face.  There is nothing more frightening, except for being held to the ground with a cocked pistol to your head, not knowing if your life was about to be over.  By your loving policeman husband.  Who do you call, the police?


----------



## Alix

Just watched Its a Wonderful Life. What a truly heartwarming movie.


----------



## megamark

Alix said:


> Just watched Its a Wonderful Life. What a truly heartwarming movie.




Me too. Classic.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

"Big Trouble" with Tim Allen


----------



## msmofet

msmofet said:


> It's a wonderful life


 


Alix said:


> Just watched Its a Wonderful Life. What a truly heartwarming movie.


 


megamark said:


> Me too. Classic.


 You must have been sitting in the back of the room!! Didn't wanna share the popcorn? LOL


----------



## msmofet

Charlie Brown Christmas and It's Christmas time again Charlie Brown


----------



## Barbara L

"The Christmas Child," about a man looking for information about his birth parents, and feeling lost in his marriage. Very good.

We are on our way to our best friends' house. We will be watching "Elf," (I think Susan is the last person on Earth who hasn't seen it yet), "It's a Wonderful Life," and a few other Christmas movies. 

Barbara


----------



## msmofet

Ben-Hur at the moment


----------



## Zhizara

Not a movie, but I'm watching Nutcracker on Ice.  Wow.


----------



## roadfix

Just watched _Tangled.  _(Disney movie)


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Star Wars Marathon!!!!!!


----------



## Zhizara

roadfix said:


> Just watched _Tangled.  _(Disney movie)



I'm jealous.  Was it as funny as it looked to be?


----------



## babetoo

watched beaches again. bette midler is really a major talent in my book. her concerts on cable were the best. and of course i cried again in the end.


----------



## roadfix

Zhizara said:


> I'm jealous.  Was it as funny as it looked to be?


I put it on for my grand daughter but she fell asleep mid way through.  I watched the whole thing and made me cry at the end.


----------



## Zhizara

babetoo said:


> watched beaches again. bette midler is really a major talent in my book. her concerts on cable were the best. and of course i cried again in the end.



Especially The Rose.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

We watched "Despicable Me" and "Shrek Forever" I enjoyed them both, Shrek didn't like DM...


----------



## Barbara L

We ended up watching "Elf" and "Silent Night." My friend Susan had never seen "Elf." We were all practically rolling on the floor laughing--It's like a whole new movie when you see it with someone who has never seen it!

"Silent Night" is based on a true story (stars Linda Hamilton). We had seen it a few times, but Tom and Susan hadn't seen it. They ended up loving it as much as we do. It is what Christmas is all about.

Barbara


----------



## roadfix

We watched _How Do You Know_, a new Jack Nicholson/Reese Witherspoon film, last night.  It was a fun chick flick.


----------



## GB

Up In The Air. I enjoyed the first half. The second half was not as good.


----------



## roadfix

_Let Me In_.....One of the better vampire films I've seen in recent years.


----------



## Zhizara

I watched Richie Rich again yesterday.  It's always good.


----------



## Zhizara

Today is marathon Crocodile Dundee.  It will do nicely.


----------



## roadfix

I think we're watching _Mao's Last Dance_ tonight.


----------



## Barbara L

We didn't get around to watching all the Christmas movies, so last night we watched "Surviving Christmas."


----------



## roadfix

_Mao's Last Dancer ...._ Absolutely fantastic film.


----------



## Barbara L

We finally had our Jason Bourne Mini-Film Fest.   "The Bourne Identity," "The Bourne Supremacy," and "The Bourne Ultimatum."

Barbara


----------



## msmofet

True Lies


----------



## Fabiabi

Elf - as it's seasonal and I'm trying to keep the Christmas vibe going for as long as poss!


----------



## roadfix

We watched two movies yesterday.  We saw *Mao's Last Dancer* for the second time this week.  I thought it was even better the second time around.
And later in the evening we watched _*The Way Back*_, about these escaped prisoners' journey through Siberia.  I didn't care much for this film.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

_Inglorious Basterds_ - way too violent for me, I ended up cleaning the kitchen.

_Bedtime Stories -_ Shrek hadn't seen it and he loved it.


----------



## licia

Singing in the Rain = it just went off - we are having rain here so it fit right in.


----------



## Andy M.

Knight and Day.  It was good for a laugh.  

So I get that Cruise's character's real name was Knight but Cameron Diaz' character was not named 'Day'.  Did I miss something?


----------



## msmofet

Sorcerer's Apprentis


----------



## Barbara L

"Where the Red Fern Grows" (the one from the '70s).

Barbara


----------



## FrankZ

We watched Salt and Resident Evil: Afterlife.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

How was: Resident Evil: Afterlife?  On par with the others?


----------



## Kayelle

We went to the movies on this cold rainy day, and saw "The King's Speech".  We both thought it was Oscar winning, with spontaneous applause from the whole theater at the end.  *Very* well done.
The King's Speech (2010) - Movie Info - Yahoo! Movies


----------



## babetoo

i have been wanting to see it. with such a glowing review, will have to go to theater.


----------



## FrankZ

PrincessFiona60 said:


> How was: Resident Evil: Afterlife?  On par with the others?




Mostly, though it felt cheaper.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

FrankZ said:


> Mostly, though it felt cheaper.


 
I enjoy the story line.  I'll probably wait for it to come out on Cable.


----------



## Midnight_Merlot

Barbara L said:


> "Where the Red Fern Grows" (the one from the '70s).
> 
> Barbara


They made a 70's version?? I know there was one made in the 90's I believe it was...it was alright - I say that because I have read the book, &, IMO, it just cannot be matched in cinema as far as how moving the read was. Just wondering how the 70's version was though?

My last movie that I watched was Salt. 

I will say this to any who are interested in a FANTASTIC movie..."How To Train Your Dragon". It's no little "kiddie" movie either, so, check your age in at the door. No $$$ wasted on that flick.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Midnight_Merlot said:


> They made a 70's version?? I know there was one made in the 90's I believe it was...it was alright - I say that because I have read the book, &, IMO, it just cannot be matched in cinema as far as how moving the read was. Just wondering how the 70's version was though?
> 
> My last movie that I watched was Salt.
> 
> I will say this to any who are interested in a FANTASTIC movie_*..."How To Train Your Dragon".*_ It's no little "kiddie" movie either, so, check your age in at the door. No $$$ wasted on that flick.


 
We loved it!


----------



## Barbara L

Midnight_Merlot said:


> They made a 70's version?? I know there was one made in the 90's I believe it was...it was alright - I say that because I have read the book, &, IMO, it just cannot be matched in cinema as far as how moving the read was. Just wondering how the 70's version was though?
> 
> My last movie that I watched was Salt.
> 
> I will say this to any who are interested in a FANTASTIC movie..."How To Train Your Dragon". It's no little "kiddie" movie either, so, check your age in at the door. No $$$ wasted on that flick.


Where the Red Fern Grows (1974) - IMDb  It was good, but not as good as the book.

We LOVED "How to Train Your Dragon!"

Barbara


----------



## Midnight_Merlot

I STILL hear Hiccups voice in my head! We saw it in the theater, &, HAD to get it on DVD. THEN, went a step further, & began reading the book series. The books don't match the movie much at all(in the books, toothless is the size of a chiuahua?sp?), but, they are done in such a way that you just don't care, because they are so well written, &, hilarious too actually. I give them 2 thumbs up too! 
Another "goodie" in my goody box was Kung Fu Panda....I may be a bit obssesed w/Disney though too..LOL


----------



## DaveSoMD

We just finished watching "Dodge ball" again for the umpteenth time.  I still like it after all these times.


----------



## roadfix

‘Eat Pray Love’  with Julia Roberts, her latest film.


----------



## pacanis

Barbara L said:


> Where the Red Fern Grows (1974) - IMDb It was good, but not as good as the book.
> 
> We LOVED "How to Train Your Dragon!"
> 
> Barbara


 
I just watched Where the Red Fern Grows this past Sunday... so much for a feel good Sunday morning movie 

I saw Shutter Island last night. I was surprised it was being streamed so quickly. Good movie.


----------



## roadfix

pacanis said:


> I saw Shutter Island last night. I was surprised it was being streamed so quickly. Good movie.



I'm in the middle of watching that too, on my Ipod.


----------



## pacanis

I won't give it away ;^)


----------



## Barbara L

A few days ago we finally saw "Blood Diamonds."  Excellent acting and very moving.

Barbara


----------



## roadfix

*Wall Street*.  Nowhere as good as the first one I saw several years ago.


----------



## pacanis

Roadfix, what did you think about Shutter Island?


----------



## roadfix

pacanis said:


> Roadfix, what did you think about Shutter Island?


I'm not finished watching it as I've been watching it in spurs at work on my little Ipod.  I'm still only past half way, on his way to the light house.


----------



## pacanis

ahhh... let me know.
(it's a long movie)


----------



## Midnight_Merlot

I dunno if this movie has been mentioned before, but, I got it out of a Red Box...Its case 39, ......&...O-MY-STARS!!! I had to cut it off at various sceens just to make sure that my heart was still working in proper order!! This flick will DEFINIATELY get your "wow"..."scary" side into gere!!! Renee Zelliweiger(sp) is in this movie, &...WOW is just all I haveta say!!!


----------



## msmofet

3 men and a little lady

17 again


----------



## Barbara L

We just finished "Taken," with Liam Neeson.  We really liked it. 

Barbara


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Barbara L said:


> We just finished "Taken," with Liam Neeson. We really liked it.
> 
> Barbara


 
Excellent movie.  Watching Human target right now on DVR.  I have a stack of movies almost as tall as the TV to watch.


----------



## Zhizara

I'm watching Lakeview Terrace.  Samuel Jackson so it should be good.


----------



## PattY1

pacanis said:


> I just watched Where the Red Fern Grows this past Sunday... so much for a feel good Sunday morning movie
> 
> I saw *Shutter Island* last night. I was surprised it was being streamed so quickly. Good movie.




Good movie!!


----------



## PattY1

Midnight_Merlot said:


> I dunno if this movie has been mentioned before, but, I got it out of a Red Box...Its *case 39*, ......&...O-MY-STARS!!! I had to cut it off at various sceens just to make sure that my heart was still working in proper order!! This flick will DEFINIATELY get your "wow"..."scary" side into gere!!! Renee Zelliweiger(sp) is in this movie, &...WOW is just all I haveta say!!!




I just finished watching Case 39. Some ways predictable, someways not.


----------



## Zhizara

Lakeview Terrace is very good.  Next on is Misery.  I hope I can stay awake!


----------



## msmofet

Barbara L said:


> We just finished "Taken," with Liam Neeson. We really liked it.
> 
> Barbara


EXCELLENT MOVIE!! He should given them an Aslan roar and taken a bite outta their tushies!! LOL



Zhizara said:


> Lakeview Terrace is very good. Next on is Misery. I hope I can stay awake!


I have TNT on also!! I love Samuel!! I love the Negoiator, A Time To Kill, Die Hard 3 WOW the list goes on!! LOL

Misery the movie is good BUT the book rocked!!


----------



## Zhizara

msmofet said:


> EXCELLENT MOVIE!! He should given them an Aslan roar and taken a bite outta their tushies!! LOL
> 
> 
> I have TNT on also!! I love Samuel!! I love the Negoiator, A Time To Kill, Die Hard 3 WOW the list goes on!! LOL
> 
> Misery the movie is good BUT the book rocked!!



I liked both.  Kathy Bates is very talented and so is James Caan.


----------



## PattY1

Ok, I just switched to TNT.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Just finished watching, "It's a Mad, Mad, Mad, Mad World."  Love that movie!


----------



## msmofet

PattY1 said:


> Ok, I just switched to TNT.


 LOL Wanna see the "#1 fan" LOL


----------



## msmofet

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Just finished watching, "It's a Mad, Mad, Mad, Mad World." Love that movie!


 I watched that the other day. HMMMMMMMMM around New Years. Just about every up and coming or established comedian of the time was in it!!


----------



## PattY1

Great Classic movie. It was a favorite of my late brothers.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

PattY1 said:


> Great Classic movie. It was a favorite of my late brothers.


 
I watch it anytime it's on...love it.  I used to have it on VHs, I don't think I've seen it on DVD!


----------



## msmofet

Cockadoodie!!


----------



## PattY1

Dinner for schmucks


----------



## Barbara L

"Bangkok Dangerous," with Nicholas Cage.  Great movie, but could have done without the topless women. 

Barbara


----------



## pacanis

Knowing, with Nicholas Cage.


----------



## msmofet

pacanis said:


> Knowing, with Nicholas Cage.


 I wanna see that. Was it good? I have my DVR set to record it on thursday.


----------



## DaveSoMD

We watched Star Trek II & III back-to-back yesterday.


----------



## pacanis

I liked it. We can chat (PM) after you see it.


----------



## msmofet

pacanis said:


> I liked it. We can chat (PM) after you see it.


 OK I can't wait. I was gonna go to movie to see it but issues got out of control and I missed it.


----------



## Barbara L

pacanis said:


> Knowing, with Nicholas Cage.





msmofet said:


> I wanna see that. Was it good? I have my DVR set to record it on thursday.


I loved it.  In fact, I think I almost enjoyed it more the 2nd time I saw it (several months after the first time).


----------



## Toots

We watched _Exit Through the Gift Shop_ this past Saturday night.


----------



## msmofet




----------



## AnnieDrews

Watched Dinner For Schmucks night before last with my sons. Not what I expected at all and odd but wacky. I enjoyed it. Love Steve Carell!


----------



## tinlizzie

The Encore Channel (I think it was) gave me "Amalie" again -it's one of my all-time faves.  So cute and sweet and clever.  And it's set in Paris, which doesn't hurt.


----------



## msmofet

Knowing ............


----------



## roadfix

Chloe


----------



## Zhizara

Nim's Island.  Not bad.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

The "Resident Evil" movies are on TNT tonight...I should have been in bed 2 hours ago.  I love the story line, but have to look away at the gory parts.


----------



## FrankZ

Luckily there isn't too many gory parts.


----------



## cookingfan7

Shrek the Third Movie, nice and funny movie for all family


----------



## PrincessFiona60

FrankZ said:


> Luckily there isn't too many gory parts.


 
I got to watch the parts I wanted to see and listen to the rest of the story.


----------



## Mimizkitchen

True Grit, absolutely amazing cinematography...


----------



## megamark

Beer Wars. It's a documentary about how the beer industry works and how small micro breweries are having a hard time entering the marketplace. Very good watch. I would highly recommend. You can find it on netflicks.


----------



## Kur

Mimizkitchen - I loved the dialogue.... 

Saw Toy Story III for the first time a few days ago... sweet film


----------



## roadfix

The Killer Inside Me


----------



## Barbara L

"The Man with the Golden Gun."

Barbara


----------



## AnnieDrews

We saw The Green Hornet last night. It was really good and funny, too. There is some violence that younger children might not want to see, but otherwise a good movie.


----------



## Zhizara

I'm watching Mama Mia.  Love Abba music.  Good movie.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Zhizara said:


> I'm watching Mama Mia. Love Abba music. Good movie.


 
I'm watching _The Seahawk, Scaramouche_ was on before.


----------



## joesfolk

Saw the Social Network.  An okay  movie but I don't get all of the award hype I've been hearing.


----------



## roadfix

Watched _Blow Up_ last night


----------



## babetoo

not a movie but a documentary on cns. the memphis three is the title. a gross miscarriage of justice. prompted me to search out and order the book. worth your time.


----------



## Barbara L

"The Secrets of Jonathan Sperry." We really enjoyed it. 

Barbara


----------



## LPBeier

Point of No Return.  We have been watching Nakita on TV so we watched the original French Movie and now the American remake.  They were both very good.


----------



## Barbara L

Barbara L said:


> "The Secrets of Jonathan Sperry." We really enjoyed it.
> 
> Barbara


I forgot, we also saw "Despicable Me" tonight. Very cute! The 3 short films included on the disc were really cute also.


----------



## DaveSoMD

Hairspray (the musical version )


----------



## Zhizara

28 Days is on.  I've never seen it before.  Looks good.


----------



## Katie H

Zhizara said:


> I'm watching Mama Mia. Love Abba music. Good movie.


 

Yep, _Mama Mia_ is great because of the music and it's such a silly/goofy film, you just have to laugh.

Last night Glenn and I watched _The Notebook_, with James Garner.  I'd read the book when it first came out and hadn't seen the movie.  It's soooo bittersweet and I cried like a baby.  If you've gotta go, their way seems the best.  Very well done film.


----------



## FrankZ

We watched Red this evening.. 

Awesome!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

FrankZ said:


> We watched Red this evening..
> 
> Awesome!


 
I just bought it...waiting is...


----------



## tinlizzie

Saw Das Boot last night.  What a gripping film!


----------



## Barbara L

We watched one of my all-time favorite movies last night -- "While You Were Sleeping."  I LOVE that movie! Sandra Bullock is so quiet and understated and real in it.

 Barbara


----------



## FrankZ

We just finished watching Green Zone.


----------



## guineapig0121

Last movie I watched was Smokey and the Bandit a couple days ago.


----------



## CharlieD

I was mistakenly under impression that "Salt" was based on real events. So here I am seating and waithing for something real to happened, guess again. NOthing real. Well as an action film it was ok. Otherwise I kind of did not like it because of wrong idea I had to begin with.


----------



## Lorrae

I watched *Lady in the Water*, a fantastic "modern-day" fable!! :]


----------



## AnnieDrews

We watched *Inception* the other night. It was pretty good and I didn't end up being as confused as I thought I would.....or did I????


----------



## Barbara L

We watched two Joe Pesci movies tonight, "The Super," and "With Honors." The second also had Brendan Fraser. The first was ok, and I really liked the second.

Barbara


----------



## roadfix

Charlie St. Cloude


----------



## Rocklobster

I justs finished watching a French film called A Prophet(Un prophete). It was fairly long, so I watched it over two nights. Very good! It was about a young Middle Eastern guy who ends up in jail in France and gets caught up with the Corsican Mafia. Very gripping, and disturbing in some scenes. But one of the best I have seen in a while.
A Prophet (Un prophete) Movie Reviews, Pictures - Rotten Tomatoes


----------



## Barbara L

Last night we saw "Red" at our friends' house. We really enjoyed it. Today we babysat their kids and watched "Star Wars" "Cats and Dogs: Revenge of Kitty Galore." Silly but cute. Tonight James and I watched "Twister." I have always loved Helen Hunt. 

Barbara


----------



## msmofet

Watching Kull the Conqueror. What can I say I like Kevin Sorbo!! LOL


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

I revisited Chinatown, 37 years after I first saw it, I now understand why it is said to be one of the best films made.

Ps what did you think of Ricky Gervas performance at the globes.


----------



## GB

I just finished reading The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo so last night I watched the movie version.


----------



## Mimizkitchen

I went to see The Fighter yesterday, I liked it a lot...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Watched *Red *last night, cracked us up.  Tonight will be *Secretariat*.


----------



## Zhizara

GB said:


> I just finished reading The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo so last night I watched the movie version.



Was the movie any good?  

The second book, The Girl Who Played with Fire is in paperback too.  Both were excellent reading.  I'm eagerly awaiting The Girl Who Kicked The Hornet's Nest, which completes the trilogy.  It's out in hard bound, but not paperback yet.


----------



## GB

The movie was pretty decent. The book was better of course, but I enjoyed the movie.


----------



## Barbara L

Just watched the made-for-TV Hallmark Hall of Fame movie "The Lost Valentine." Probably the best Hallmark HoF movie ever! Betty White had me in tears at the end. Beautiful story.

Barbara


----------



## LPBeier

We watched "National Treasure" with Nick Cage.  I had wanted to see it but never had and found it quite interesting.


----------



## LPBeier

Barbara L said:


> Just watched the made-for-TV Hallmark Hall of Fame movie "The Lost Valentine." Probably the best Hallmark HoF movie ever! Betty White had me in tears at the end. Beautiful story.
> 
> Barbara



I have it taped.  Can't wait to watch it.


----------



## Barbara L

LPBeier said:


> I have it taped.  Can't wait to watch it.


You will love it!


----------



## Barbara L

LPBeier said:


> We watched "National Treasure" with Nick Cage.  I had wanted to see it but never had and found it quite interesting.


I love both of the "National Treasure" movies!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Love the "National Treasure" movies...watch them whenever I can.


----------



## msmofet

Hallmark Hall Of Fame "The Lost Valentine" even the commercials make me cry!! LOL


----------



## Barbara L

msmofet said:


> Hallmark Hall Of Fame "The Lost Valentine" even the commercials make me cry!! LOL


I know! It was so good!


----------



## DaveSoMD

Hello Again with Shelley Long.


----------



## JoZee

*The last movie we saw*

Fury was the last movie we saw.  It was a movie by Fritz Lang, a German director.  It stared Sylvia Sydney and Spencer Tracey.  

This is a story about a young man (Spencer Tracy) who was trying to make a life for himself. He owned a gas station.  He left his sweetheart (Sylvia Sydney) back home and went to the city and ended up getting pulled over by the cops for suspicion of kidnapping.  He unfortunately had a $5.00 bill in his pocket that was one of many that was stolen from a bank.  The robber bought gas at his gas station before Tracy left home.  So Spencer Tracy was in jail and word got round the town that he was in there and the people got all freaked out and decided to lynch Tracey.  So they stormed the jail, broke in, set the place on fire as well as throwing dynamite into the jail.  The blast opened the jail cell door and Tracey got out and went into hiding. 

The people who were involved in the lynching were brought to court to be tried for Tracy's murder.  He listened to the trial on the radio feeling very avenged for what they did to him.  Tracy has two brothers in the movie,  kept in touch with Tracy's girlfriend and she discovers inadvertently that Tracy is still alive.  She confronts Tracy telling him what he is doing is wrong, even if he feels like revenge is what he wants.  Tracey shuns everyone, says he doesn't need anyone and he leaves. 

He then starts hearing the voice of reason and he decides to give himself up.  At the end of the movie he walks into the court room and gives a very good speech about doing the right thing. 

It ends with Sylvia and Spencer kissing.  It's a good movie and I have to say I enjoyed it.


----------



## luvs

julie & julia; geez that film can make a person's day!


----------



## tinlizzie

Bolas De Fraile said:


> I revisited Chinatown, 37 years after I first saw it, I now understand why it is said to be one of the best films made.
> 
> Ps what did you think of Ricky Gervas performance at the globes.


 
I didn't get to see Ricky's performance; wish I had. I heard he was pretty sassy. As for the complaints, he's a _comedian_, for cripes sake!


----------



## babetoo

not really a move, but watched a documentary," the Kennedy home movies." was really good. i was a young adult when the whole Kennedy thing was going on. these kind of shows take me back in time. often i feel the same emotions that i did then.


----------



## Barbara L

Last night, "The Fast and the Furious."  Right now, "2 Fast, 2 Furious." They just finished making a new one, so James wants to watch all the others to get ready for it. 

Barbara


----------



## CharlieD

Kids are all right. I better keep comments to my self.


----------



## roadfix

Extraordinary Measures


----------



## GB

With all the snow we have been having we decided to get "Frozen" the other night, but it was no longer on On Demand so we settled for "buried" which seemed just as appropriate.


----------



## roadfix

Unthinkable


----------



## FrankZ

We watched Groundhog Day last night.

I DVRed The Road to watch again for tonight.


----------



## Mimizkitchen

I went to see Secretariat the other day, what a great movie...


----------



## PattY1

Burning Plain


----------



## Barbara L

Last night at our friends' house we saw "Inception." We all loved it, and James and I will buy it as soon as we can afford it.

After we got home, James and I watched "Gran Torino," which we had always wanted to see. The language was horrible (which we expected), but wow, what a great movie! Yes, I cried at the end. 

Barbara


----------



## DaveSoMD

Last night we watched Funny Girl.


----------



## tinlizzie

The Cave of the Yellow Dog. Sort of 'a day in the life' of a Mongolian nomad family. Very interesting and beautifully done.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Barbara L said:


> Last night at our friends' house we saw "Inception." We all loved it, and James and I will buy it as soon as we can afford it.
> 
> After we got home, James and I watched "Gran Torino," which we had always wanted to see. The language was horrible (which we expected), but wow, what a great movie! Yes, I cried at the end.
> 
> Barbara


 
That is such a fantastic movie.


----------



## msmofet

Before and After


----------



## Barbara L

msmofet said:


> Before and After


It's funny, I couldn't remember the name of it, but I was just talking to my husband about this movie last night! I will never forget the first time I saw it. My daughter was a teenager, and she was having a bad "teen hormonal rage" day. I was pretty much fed up and worried about saying or doing something stupid, so (knowing that she was fine, as we were at my parents' house) I basically ran away from home for a couple hours. I never told anyone where I went (and no one asked) until about a year later. I didn't know where I was heading when I left, but I ended up at the movies and saw "Before and After." BTW, Nancy and I both lived through her teens and are great friends now! 

Barbara


----------



## babetoo

DaveSoMD said:


> Last night we watched Funny Girl.


 
i love that movie. of course i just plain love barbara. well maybe not in prince of tides. i have tons of her music. you have inspired me to have a concert tomorrow of nothing but barbara.


----------



## Barbara L

We watched "Coal Miner's Daughter" tonight. It has always been one of my favorites. 

Barbara


----------



## AnnieDrews

Barbara L said:


> We watched "Coal Miner's Daughter" tonight. It has always been one of my favorites.
> 
> Barbara


 
That is a good one!

I rented and watched The Killer Inside Me tonight. Oh my...WOW. Good movie, but VERY hard to watch in places. This is the second film I've seen Casey Affleck in and he is one interesting actor.


----------



## Barbara L

AnnieDrews said:


> That is a good one!
> 
> I rented and watched The Killer Inside Me tonight. Oh my...WOW. Good movie, but VERY hard to watch in places. This is the second film I've seen Casey Affleck in and he is one interesting actor.


It (Coal Miner's Daughter) was in the $5 aisle at WalMart!


----------



## PattY1

I watched John Q this afternoon. WOW
I just finished watching Dragonfly.  They are both old movies, but until today I had never heard of either one.


----------



## potsnpanties

I watched Howl's Moving Castle for the.. bajillionth time probably. It never gets old, it still sparks the same reactions, and it is still a pure masterpiece to me. Cue the dreamy sigh....


----------



## GB

The Town. It was pretty cool. I love watching movies shot in Boston.


----------



## FrankZ

GB,

Don't ya mean Basston?  

We watched The Road again last night.  Man what an uplifiting movie..


----------



## roadfix

The American...

Horrible movie, with George Clooney, but scenery in Italy was nice.  I got it on Netflix.


----------



## AnnieDrews

roadfix said:


> The American...
> 
> Horrible movie, with George Clooney, but scenery in Italy was nice. I got it on Netflix.


 
Thought about renting that one, glad I didn't waste my money. Thanks!


----------



## msmofet

Iron Man

Now - Frequency


----------



## Barbara L

We just watched the first three Karate Kid movies, with Ralph Macchio and Pat Morita. I thought I had seen all of them before, but this was the first time I had seen the third one.

Barbara


----------



## roadfix

Dear John


----------



## msmofet

Terminator 2


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I'm hoping for a "Star Wars" marathon later...anything, so I don't have to wash dishes.


----------



## PattY1

War of the Roses


----------



## Fuzzy

I think it was... Tangled. But I've been watching a lot of TV shows on netflix lately, so I get them mixed up. I watch Lie to Me, Sanctuary, The Dresden Files, Mushi-shi, D. Grey-Man, Kaze no Stigma, Dead Like Me and some others I can't remember.


----------



## roadfix

I saw a really bad movie tonight.  Machete.
I think it was intended that way and was somewhat entertaining.


----------



## FrankZ

We watched Dahmer last night.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

The last movie we saw was White Squall.


----------



## AnnieDrews

We rented and watched Death At A Funeral tonight. Hilarious, if you don't mind a bit of raunch with your comedy.


----------



## roadfix

Just got done watching Black Swan.  I thought it was just ok.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Unleashed with Jet Li, very good story.


----------



## msmofet

Vanilla Bean said:


> The last movie we saw was White Squall.


 VB!! I missed you!! How you been?

I watched: 
Prince of Persia
Footloose
and 1/2 of the new The Lodger (with Alfred Molina not the really old B&W version)


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Went to see Little Fockers yesterday... It was cute but not great...


----------



## CraigC

Last of the Dogmen.

Craig


----------



## FrankZ

We (re)watched Ninja Assassin last night.

Both times I have thought that movie could have been so much cooler than it was....


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Watched "The Godfather" last night.  Still a great movie.


----------



## roadfix

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Watched "The Godfather" last night.  Still a great movie.


On AMC?  I caught a part of it last night.  Always a great movie.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

roadfix said:


> On AMC? I caught a part of it last night. Always a great movie.


 
Yup, was cruising for something "not obnoxious" and there it was.  I was actually working on the computer and not watching, but I like having something "not obnoxious" on the TV while I'm not watching.


----------



## Zhizara

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Yup, was cruising for something "not obnoxious" and there it was.  I was actually working on the computer and not watching, but I like having something "not obnoxious" on the TV while I'm not watching.



That's me.  I prefer something with pretty pictures.  Animals, planets, etc., while I'm on the computer, or working on a puzzle.  Something nice to look at when I look up from what I'm doing.


----------



## PattY1

Butterflies Are Free
Cactus Flower

On to - Please Don't Eat The Daisies


----------



## Zhizara

I watched Wanted last night.  Pretty good.


----------



## CharlieD

Secreteriat, the whole family loved it.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CharlieD said:


> Secreteriat, the whole family loved it.


 
We watched that last night, too!  It was a really good movie and a great story.


----------



## msmofet

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Yup, was cruising for something "not obnoxious" and there it was. I was actually working on the computer and not watching, but I like having something "not obnoxious" on the TV while I'm not watching.


 I'm scared!! That actually makes sense and I resemble that!!




PattY1 said:


> Butterflies Are Free
> Cactus Flower
> 
> On to - Please Don't Eat The Daisies


2 Goldie Horn's and a shaggy dog!! LOL


----------



## Barbara L

Not movies, but we got Seasons 1-4 of "Heroes" on ebay and are watching Season 1 now. We missed a lot of Season 3 when it was on and all of Season 4, so we wanted to start again from the beginning. 

Barbara


----------



## roadfix

Good Hair, a documentary about the Black hair culture.  It was interesting, but kinda boring.


----------



## PattY1

Valley Of The Dolls 1969 version
Nell


----------



## roadfix

Eyes Wide Shut.  Although I'm a big Kubrick (the director) fan I have never seen this film til last night.  It's been out for 10 years.  I watched it on Netflix streaming video.  The film was nasty and bad.


----------



## Fuzzy

Prince of Persia


----------



## FrankZ

We watched Knowing last night.  Frankly I thought it was a real stinker.


----------



## Rocklobster

I watched a documentary called I Like Killing Flies. It was about the owners of a small and very unique family diner in Greenwich Village, called Shopsin's.


----------



## LAJ

We watched Dark Shadows  netflix. It's all coming back to me now!!! Barnabas and all.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LAJ said:


> We watched Dark Shadows netflix. It's all coming back to me now!!! Barnabas and all.


 

Dark Shadows is a lot of fun!


----------



## Barbara L

LAJ said:


> We watched Dark Shadows  netflix. It's all coming back to me now!!! Barnabas and all.





PrincessFiona60 said:


> Dark Shadows is a lot of fun!


My mom and I watched Dark Shadows together when I was 9 and we lived in Missouri.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Barbara L said:


> My mom and I watched Dark Shadows together when I was 9 and we lived in Missouri.


 
I never saw it until recently...when I was mourning the cancellation of Buffy!


----------



## Barbara L

"Unstoppable," with Denzell Washington and Chris Pine. Talk about an edge of your seat movie! I was literally sitting on the edge of my chair, eyes wide open, and my leg bouncing up and down to beat the band!  Great movie! It was "inspired by actual events."

Barbara


----------



## roadfix

Just got done watching Crazy Horse


----------



## PattY1

Barbara L said:


> "Unstoppable," with Denzell Washington and Chris Pine. Talk about an edge of your seat movie! I was literally sitting on the edge of my chair, eyes wide open, and my leg bouncing up and down to beat the band!  Great movie! It was "inspired by actual events."
> 
> Barbara



I want to watch that one next.


----------



## PattY1

I just watched "Red". It was a lot better then I expected.


----------



## Barbara L

We just finished watching "This Old Cub," a documentary about Ron Santo. It was pretty good.  It just makes us sick that he was passed up so many years for the Hall of Fame, and now that he is dead it looks like they might finally do it. Too little, too late.


----------



## PattY1

Pacific Heights


----------



## GB

We took the kids to Gnomeo and Juliet today. We loved it. It was one of the best family movies I have seen in a long time.


----------



## Alix

The American with George Clooney. Don't bother.


----------



## qmax

My Name Is Khan.

No kidding, one of the best films I've seen in years. And virtually unknown.

About a Pakistani Muslim immigrant with Asperger's Syndrome, who amazingly finds a wife with a young son from a prior marriage.  9/11 changes everything, sends him on a quest.

This film was engaging, tragic, inspiring and a tear-jerker throughout.

Spousal unit and I just stumbled on it last night surfing streaming video from Netflix (we recently acquired a Roku box, absolutely wonderful, cheap device that lets you stream movies to your TV).


----------



## roadfix

Ip Man on streaming Netflix


----------



## roadfix

I originally wanted to go see Vidal Sassoon, The Movie this evening at a local arts theater but all shows for this weekend has been sold out.
I'll go next week.


----------



## Midnight_Merlot

I just earlier watched The Boy In The Striped Pajamas....soooo sad! 

I have finally figured out how to use Amazon On Demand. They ROCK!! Any curious about it, but a bit unsure? - Try it! Instant streaming, you get your movie for the selected time, &, they have daily "sales". No late fees, &, they have every movie you could imagine at your finger tips....PLUS, NO MONTHLY MEMBERSHIP FEES! You pay to watch what you want to watch. I love it!


----------



## FrankZ

We watched The Brothers Bloom tonight.  I was impressed, pretty good flick.  Hadn't even heard of it before I saw it listed in the guide.


----------



## pacanis

Hah! I watched that one yesterday, too, Patty. Free Encore this weekend 

And the day before it was Hachi, A Dog's Tale. 
That was a tear jerker.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

The Dragonhunters.  A cartoon, I liked it!


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Went to see The Tourist yesterday, what a waste of money, and it was at the two dollar theater...


----------



## megamark

I just watched the old 1969 True Grit. I'm going to watch the new one later? Any good?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

We watched "Megamind!"  Loved it, a very good movie for kids of all ages!


----------



## roadfix

Buried.

...about this guy being buried alive, the entire 90 minutes of this movie takes place inside the coffin.  I thought it was a lousy film.


----------



## Mimizkitchen

megamark said:


> I just watched the old 1969 True Grit. I'm going to watch the new one later? Any good?



I saw True Grit when it first came out, I loved it, it was quite funny...


----------



## pacanis

Free Encore and Starz this weekend. Yay.

Surrogates. Neat concept, Entertaining movie.
2012. I loved this movie. Absolutely terrible reviews and definitely over the top, but if you are remotely interested in all the world coming to an end and chaos, it's a pretty cool movie.
Bits and pieces of all the original Karate Kid movies. Now I know why I don't pay to get Encore and Starz, lol. And holy spamoli... is the one with Hillary Swank in it a pathetic movie or what? Talk about an early bomb for an A lister.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Just finished watching The Karate Kid with Jackie Chan and Jaden Smith...very good, the more I watch the kid, the more I like him and Jackie...no one better!


----------



## Somebunny

"Love Actually" .  Last night, it was cute, but DH kept flipping over to the hockey game to see the score!

Sent from my iPhone using Cooking


----------



## Lean Pocket

megamark said:
			
		

> I just watched the old 1969 True Grit. I'm going to watch the new one later? Any good?



It is great!   We saw the new one twice in the theater we likes it so much.  Such great characters. The new little girl was quite funny!   Of course no one compares to John Wayne, but Jeff bridges is good!


----------



## Zhizara

Beginning to watch "Meet The Browns".


----------



## pacanis

Zhizara said:


> Beginning to watch "Meet The Browns".


 
I saw that one a couple days ago. I thought it was entertaining.
And Mary Steenbergen keeps on getting prettier with age


----------



## megamark

Tonight, I'm going with Fargo. I haven't seen it in a while, and I thought I would refresh my Coen Brother's films. There are a few I haven't seen though, A Serious Man, and Intolerable Cruelty. These might be next.


----------



## PattY1

The Kids are alright.
It was a lot better than I expected.


----------



## GB

megamark said:


> A Serious Man


It was a very odd movie. I can't say that I didn't like it, but I would not call it enjoyable.


----------



## FrankZ

Last night we watch Planet 51 (we had seen it before) and The Karate Kid (the new one).


----------



## PattY1

Barbara L said:


> "*Unstoppable*," with Denzell Washington and Chris Pine. Talk about an edge of your seat movie! I was literally sitting on the edge of my chair, eyes wide open, and my leg bouncing up and down to beat the band!  Great movie! It was "inspired by actual events."
> 
> Barbara




I watched that tonight. I agree it was a good movie.
I am watching Creepshow 2 now.


----------



## Barbara L

"Next," with Nicholas Cage and Jessica Biel. The quality of acting was kind of horrible at times (which was a surprise because there were some quality actors--probably low budget and thrown together quickly), but the movie itself was ok. It had a pretty good twist toward the end. 

Friday night we watched "The Core." We had seen it a few times, but it was the first time for our friends. 

Barbara


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Barbara L said:


> "Next," with Nicholas Cage and Jessica Biel. The quality of acting was kind of horrible at times (which was a surprise because there were some quality actors--probably low budget and thrown together quickly), but the movie itself was ok. It had a pretty good twist toward the end.
> 
> Friday night we watched "The Core." We had seen it a few times, but it was the first time for our friends.
> 
> Barbara


 
I liked, "Next," but it was more for the storyline than the acting.  I'm always fascinated by time manipulation, travel, etc. and the ending was great!


----------



## jacky77

watching all the indiana jones movies today on USA. i love these! wish there were no commercials though.


----------



## Barbara L

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I liked, "Next," but it was more for the storyline than the acting.  I'm always fascinated by time manipulation, travel, etc. and the ending was great!


That's how we felt.  I loved the twist right before the end!


----------



## Barbara L

jacky77 said:


> watching all the indiana jones movies today on USA. i love these! wish there were no commercials though.


Back when I still had a job I was able to buy the whole set for James for his birthday. We had an Indiana Jones "film festival" not long ago. You can sometimes find good deals on sets like that on ebay.


----------



## AnnieDrews

roadfix said:


> Buried.
> 
> ...about this guy being buried alive, the entire 90 minutes of this movie takes place inside the coffin. I thought it was a lousy film.


 
I honestly don't think I could sit through that. I am so claustrophobic.

We watched The Bucket List Saturday evening. Good movie; second time I've seen it.


----------



## jacky77

Barbara L said:


> Back when I still had a job I was able to buy the whole set for James for his birthday. We had an Indiana Jones "film festival" not long ago. You can sometimes find good deals on sets like that on ebay.



i owned the set years ago and I remember i had to choose between my nightmare on elm st or indiana jones set and i kept nightmare on elm st and sold the other to get some extra cash. Sucks to be short on cash and have to sell your movies.


----------



## Somebunny

Last night we watched "What Women Want" and then after that "Pretty Woman" for about the 900th time, lol!  Such a good movie IMO.  DH likes it too, even if it is a "chick flick"

Sent from my iPhone using Cooking


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I'm excited about watching "Firefly" episodes on the ScienceHD channel tonight.


----------



## tinlizzie

Watched Kenneth Branagh as the English Antarctic explorer Sir Ernest Shackleton. Filmed in Iceland and Greenland - brrrrr. Good movie. 

Before that Philip Seymour Hoffman in Pirate Radio, with Branagh as the 'bad guy.' Also a good movie.


----------



## pacanis

The Road, with Viggo Mortenson (sp).
bleak, bleak, bleak...


----------



## CharlieD

I watched The Infedel on Netflix last night. It was funny and it was scary.


----------



## FrankZ

pacanis said:


> The Road, with Viggo Mortenson (sp).
> bleak, bleak, bleak...



Such an uplifting, warm and fuzzy movie eh?  Good.. but goodness it was a downer.


----------



## pacanis

FrankZ said:


> Such an uplifting, warm and fuzzy movie eh? Good.. but goodness it was a downer.


 
+1
Whatever happened to simply having apes take over the world?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

pacanis said:


> +1
> Whatever happened to simply having apes take over the world?


 
They gave up, too!


----------



## Miter

When my sister came to visit - we watched Julie Julia....

Good movie.


----------



## PattY1

The Taking of Pelham One Two Three


----------



## roadfix

The Kids Are All Right

A film about 2 kids and their lesbian parents.  It was a good film.  Many location scenes looked familiar....and realized the film was shot in my neighborhood.  Extra points for that...lol...


----------



## 4meandthem

We watched "Tales from Earthsea" yesterday.

It is a film from Ghibli studios in Japan.Hayoa Miyazaki's son directed this one (his first I think). The animation was great as usual and the story was too. Two thumbs up!

We own almost every movie from Ghibli studios. They are like a Japanese Disney but a little darker than the traditional Disney.


----------



## pacanis

Parenthood was the last movie, last night. It's one of the movies I seem to watch anytime it is on.
Prior to that, Frozen.


----------



## CWS4322

The Hurricane. No, it wasn't about weather, it was the story of the boxer, Rubin "Hurricane" Carter who was accused (and convicted) of murder in the '60s. The evidence was tainted, he served, I think, 20 years, before he was released. The case was taken to the Supreme Court (after two trials in NJ) and not to the NJ court with new evidence. I gather that if you have new evidence, you are not to take the case to the Supreme Court for the State unless you have presented the same in a lower court. Denzel Washington played Ruben. It was a very good movie. We don't usually watch the out takes, but we did for this one.


----------



## GB

CWS4322 said:


> The Hurricane. No, it wasn't about weather, it was the story of the boxer, Rubin "Hurricane" Carter who was accused (and convicted) of murder in the '60s. The evidence was tainted, he served, I think, 20 years, before he was released. The case was taken to the Supreme Court (after two trials in NJ) and not to the NJ court with new evidence. I gather that if you have new evidence, you are not to take the case to the Supreme Court for the State unless you have presented the same in a lower court. Denzel Washington played Ruben. It was a very good movie. We don't usually watch the out takes, but we did for this one.


I have not seen the movie, but I am very familiar with the Bob Dylan song of the same name about Rubin Carter. It is a seriously powerful song.


----------



## CWS4322

The song's in the movie <g>.


----------



## GB

It would have been crazy not to use it I guess.


----------



## CWS4322

GB said:


> It would have been crazy not to use it I guess.


 
In the first seven years that he was in prison, there were a lot of efforts to get him released--and that's when he wrote and performed the song as a part of the "marches" to get his case retried.


----------



## roadfix

Abandoned.  I think it was Britney Murphy's last film before she passed away.
The film had a dumb plot.


----------



## Barbara L

Our last movie was "Memento." A very different kind of movie. One we had to watch carefully (turn your head and you miss something big). I didn't like the language (especially one of the women), but the story was very interesting.


----------



## Katie H

I brought _Julie and Julia_ home from the library yesterday and we watched it last night.  Sooo fun and good.  Glenn even said it was just as good, or better, than when we originally saw it in the theatre when it came out.  
Even though it's a bit of a chick flick, he really enjoyed it.  Both times.

He just began to comprehend the magnitude of Julie Powell's undertaking.  He commented something to the effect that why couldn't someone cook through a cookbook from the first page to the last.  I realized he didn't quite have a grasp of the size of the task.

Then...I went to my cookbook bookcase and showed him the book.  Oh, boy, he understood.  I told him I thought I'd go what Julie did and he got the goofiest look on his face.  I then said, "Nah!  I'll just do every other page."

He  almost took me seriously.

However, tomorrow night, we're going to have Julia's cream of mushroom soup for dinner.  Not exactly on page one, but it's a start.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Not a movie, but we watched the First Season of "The Good Life" or "Good Neighbors" in the US, today.  I love that show and was having fun remembering watching it the first time.  Thanks Dave for letting me know where to find it!


----------



## Barbara L

"Terminator Salvation." It was ok, but not great. Not in the same league with the other Terminator movies by a long-shot.


----------



## Zereh

_*The King's Speech*_ ~ a beautiful movie in every sense, loved it!


----------



## tinlizzie

A bio-pic, The Life and Death of Peter Sellers, with Geoffrey Rush as Peter Sellers and Emily Watson as his long-suffering wife.  John Lithgow popped up as Blake Edwards, who cast Sellers in the Pink Panther movies.  Altogether, it left a melancholy feeling.  And Mom took it on the chin again as a big reason for Sellers' strange state of mind.


----------



## Barbara L

"2010 Moby Dick." It was ok. The whale chasing people on dry land was a "bit" of a stretch however. Still entertaining.


----------



## buckytom

all dog lovers need to see a movie called "dean spanley".

i thoroughly enjoyed it.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

It was Matt Damon night on Encore.  "Good Will Hunting," "The Bourne Identitiy," and "Casualties of War."  I hadn't seen COW and it was very good.  The other two, I watch whenever I can.


----------



## Alix

Dr Horrible's Sing Along Blog. Laughed so hard I almost cried. You can likely find it on youtube. Its only about 40 minutes and worth watching. Neil Patrick Harris has a surprisingly beautiful voice.


----------



## GB

Voyage of the Dawn Treader. It was much more enjoyable than the first movie.


----------



## AnnieDrews

*The Boy In The Striped Pajamas*. Heart-wrenching, emotionally draining, hard to watch. But an *excellent* movie about the Holocaust. I don't know that a movie has EVER affected me in this way.


----------



## tinlizzie

A Jane Campion (an Aussie who is one of my favorite directors) film called "Bright Star" about the ill-fated love of the poet John Keats and Fanny Brawne. Very ethereal.  Nearly every scene was beautifully set - the kind of shots you see in Merchant/Ivory films.


----------



## GrillingFool

Machete.... it was a guy movie night.
About as good as the title would indicate, even with some big names in it.
Wish I could describe the funniest scene, but it might be a bit graphic.
OK, a pretty bad movie, but maybe Death Watch 2000 Parts 1 & 2, seen just before,
colored my opinion..
Like I said, a guy movie night, LOL


----------



## roadfix

One of the funniest scenes in Machete was the opening scene.  That basically set the tone for the entire movie.  It was pretty bad, the entire movie that is.
Funny thing is that guy used to be a regular client at our shop when he was still an unknown and doing bit parts in commercials and prison scenes in movies.  Despite his mean, gangbanger look, he was one of the nicest, easy going guys I've met.

Last night we watched Skin,  based on a true story about the South African Apartheid.  Good film.


----------



## Zhizara

I watched Powder yesterday (again).  Very enjoyable,


----------



## Rocklobster

We Own the Night. New York Cop Drama/Thriller starring Phoenix, Mark Walburg, Robert Duval. Alright, I guess. 6 out of 10.


----------



## roadfix

Social Network


----------



## roadfix

The Fighter


----------



## Katie H

We don't watch much TV and don't subscribe to any of the movie channels on Dish, so Netflix is our movie friend.  We just finished watching all the 9 seasons of Seinfeld and had a ball, so we had _Witless Protection_ sent as a movie choice.

It stars Larry the Cable Guy and it's funny from beginning to end.  Some of the one-liners and gags are hilarious.  We've ordered _Delta Farce_ next.


----------



## tinlizzie

A BBC series rather than a movie -- "Pie in the Sky" - a semi-retired detective opens his own restaurant of that name with a menu featuring traditional but gourmet meat pies (Is that an oxymoron? Maybe I should check with Bolas).  Pleasant and amusing when needing a break from Libya, et al.


----------



## Alix

The Stone Angel. It was really good.


----------



## Barbara L

"What If..."  We really enjoyed it. Kevin Sorbo and John Ratzenberger.


----------



## Midnight_Merlot

We watched Tangled earlier tonight. VERY good movie, &, I have a new respect(& uses) for my cast iron frying-pan! *winks* Maximus/Max (the horse) made me laugh out loud several times!  Get off your duffs', & rent this movie!! Nothing but grins to gain from watching this flick!

PS - watched the Black Swan a few nights ago....I found it to be terrible! - Very DARK, movie. Left me w/a yucky taste in my mouth. Ballerinas must lead a bad, stringent lifestyle I now conclude. Just not a "happy" movie I would say. Wish that I could "UNwatch" it.


----------



## roadfix

We watched Tangled on Xmas Day at home with the grandkids and really enjoyed it.
As for Black Swan, I thought it was just ok.  
A great film with a ballet theme is Mao's Last Dancer.


----------



## GB

I watched half of Macgruber. I hate the SNL skit, but some people I know said the movie was surprisingly decent. They were VERY wrong.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

GB said:


> I watched half of Macgruber. I hate the SNL skit, but some people I know said the movie was surprisingly decent. They were VERY wrong.


 
I watched it for about 10 minutes and was trying to decide what poison I wanted to ingest...decided it was easier to just change channels than make a decision.


----------



## Katie H

GB said:


> I watched half of Macgruber. I hate the SNL skit, but some people I know said the movie was surprisingly decent. They were VERY wrong.



I really, really, really didn't like the skit either and I can't imagine a WHOLE movie like it.  Yuck!


----------



## Somebunny

We are currently "busting a gut" watching The Pink Panther Strikes Again on BBC America, while waiting for our chicken to finish roasting (we had a late lunch).

Sent from my iPhone using Cooking


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Tangled, I enjoyed the heck out of it.  Now the remote will be hidden, I want to watch "The Borgias" on Showtime and Shrek is less than enthusiastic.


----------



## Barbara L

"Rambo: First Blood."  I thought I had seen it, but this was my first time. I'm not a huge Rambo fan, but it was ok.


----------



## DaveSoMD

Murder by Death was on BBC America yesterday as part of a Peter Sellers movie marathon.


----------



## Zhizara

I watch "Killing" last night.  It is a pilot for a series, and the characters are from Karen Slaughter's books.  I hope it works out as a new series as I enjoy her books.


----------



## Rocklobster

Lock, Stock, And Two Smoking Barrels. Brithish crime thriller. Funny, and violent. Kept me guessing right up to the last scene. Thumbs up.


----------



## blissful

This is the first time I'm posting a movie because it is memorable and I'm going to watch it again.

"August Rush", it was very very good, 10 out of 10 for me.
You may like it if you like music, mystery, drama and suspense.
You may not like it if you like car chases, helicopters, gun fights, tanks, horse riding or slapstick humor.

It's not a chick flick.
It touched my heart. I cried, though, I'm not sure if it was because I was so happy or so sad.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

DaveSoMD said:


> Murder by Death was on BBC America yesterday as part of a Peter Sellers movie marathon.


 

Another favorite!  Did they show, "Being There"?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

blissful said:


> This is the first time I'm posting a movie because it is memorable and I'm going to watch it again.
> 
> "August Rush", it was very very good, 10 out of 10 for me.
> You may like it if you like music, mystery, drama and suspense.
> You may not like it if you like car chases, helicopters, gun fights, tanks, horse riding or slapstick humor.
> 
> It's not a chick flick.
> It touched my heart. I cried, though, I'm not sure if it was because I was so happy or so sad.


 
Very good movie, I found myself yelling at the TV at the end.  Shrek says I get too involved in movies.


----------



## Sprout

Alix said:


> Dr Horrible's Sing Along Blog. Laughed so hard I almost cried. You can likely find it on youtube. Its only about 40 minutes and worth watching. Neil Patrick Harris has a surprisingly beautiful voice.



I love that movie! We actually own it on dvd. My husband's best friend bought it for him because he said we had to watch it. When we said we loved it he bought us the soundtrack, too, lol. That may have been a little overkill. If you can get a hold of a copy of the dvd, they have some pretty funny special features, too, including "Commentary: The Musical." The cast sings their commentary through the whole film. 
I didn't know NPH had such a great voice either, but found out after watching the movie that he's been on broadway.


----------



## roadfix

blissful said:


> This is the first time I'm posting a movie because it is memorable and I'm going to watch it again.
> 
> "August Rush", it was very very good, 10 out of 10 for me.
> You may like it if you like music, mystery, drama and suspense.
> You may not like it if you like car chases, helicopters, gun fights, tanks, horse riding or slapstick humor.
> 
> *It's not a chick flick.*
> It touched my heart. I cried, though, I'm not sure if it was because I was so happy or so sad.



I definitely categorized it as a chick flick.  I loved it and I cried too.  ...and I watched it twice.  I don't mind seeing it again as I love chick flicks.  )


----------



## blissful

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Very good movie, I found myself yelling at the TV at the end. Shrek says I get too involved in movies.


 
I read a book once, I wish I could remember the title. It was how, we LIVE ANOTHER LIFE, for the hours we spend in watching our movies. How movies borrow time from us living our own lives. (which is why I like movies! we all need a break once in a while)

Didn't you love the last scene when the little boy smiled? It just touched me.
I was surprised Robin Williams played such an evil character. I'm more used to him playing genuine good character kind of characters.


----------



## blissful

roadfix said:


> I definitely categorized it as a chick flick. I loved it and I cried too. ...and I watched it twice. I don't mind seeing it again as I love chick flicks. )


 Awwweeee, that's kind of sweet you know.
Maybe I don't know what a 'chick flick' is? Usually I think of a girl/woman and it centers on her 'romantic notions' with a boy/man. To me, this was more about a child. Then again, like I said, I might just not know what a chick flick is ...?


----------



## Sprout

blissful said:


> I was surprised Robin Williams played such an evil character. I'm more used to him playing genuine good character kind of characters.


 
I've only seen the movie once, quite a while ago. I couldn't even remember him being in it, so I looked it up on IMDB to see which character he played. Someone wrote a very interesting character biography on him! I don't think it's quite accurate to the actual storyline...

Maxwell 'Wizard' Wallace (Character) - Biography


----------



## PrincessFiona60

blissful said:


> I read a book once, I wish I could remember the title. It was how, we LIVE ANOTHER LIFE, for the hours we spend in watching our movies. How movies borrow time from us living our own lives. (which is why I like movies! we all need a break once in a while)
> 
> Didn't you love the last scene when the little boy smiled? It just touched me.
> I was surprised Robin Williams played such an evil character. I'm more used to him playing genuine good character kind of characters.


 
I am never surprised by Robin Williams, anymore.  I believe he can do anything.

My favorite role of his is in "The Fisher King."  Brilliant!


----------



## Katie H

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I am never surprised by Robin Williams, anymore.  I believe he can do anything.
> 
> My favorite role of his is in *"The Fisher King."*  Brilliant!



I loved that movie, too.  He was also super in _Dead Poet's Society._

And, yes, I agree.  I think he can do anything.  He's such a versatile and talented man.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Just watched "The Exorcist III" with George C. Scott. Scary, but I liked it.


----------



## PattY1

Hall Pass


----------



## Mechelle

Cars 2 in 3D at IMAX


----------



## Barbara L

"Minority Report" on DVD. Hadn't seen it since it first came out in theaters. It was still good.


----------



## .lavieenrose.

Gnomeo & Juliet :P


----------



## JoAnn L.

The Rite. I especially liked Anthony Hopkins in this film.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Just finished watching Serenity for the umpteenth time.


----------



## JoAnn L.

The one movie that I watch over and over again is "The Changeling" with George C. Scott. It says it eerily entwines a detective story with the mystery of the supernatural.


----------



## PattY1

Hachi A Dog's Tale
I never heard of it, but it was a real good movie based on a true story.


----------



## kadesma

We watched Texas and then one about a youngster who wanted coon dogs to raise. Cute and sad good movie
kades


----------



## Selkie

"Brigadoon" with Gene Kelly and Van Johnson. I've seen it a dozen times, but I still like listening to the music.


----------



## tinlizzie

Just watched Biutiful, with Javier Badem. I first saw him in No Country for Old Men, then he turns up in the Julia Roberts movie, Eat Pray Love.  Biutiful is even more grim than No Country.  Depicts plight of iillegal workers in Barcelona.  

Before that was North Face -- two German mountain climbers in the 1930's, attempting the Eiger.  Some interesting historical info of the period before WWII.


----------



## FrankZ

We rewatched Bury My Heart at Wounded Knee last night.


----------



## Andy M.

Sorcerer's Apprentice with Nicholas Cage.  Not great.


----------



## Barbara L

Selkie said:


> "Brigadoon" with Gene Kelly and Van Johnson. I've seen it a dozen times, but I still like listening to the music.


One of my favorite musicals! One of the stars, Elaine Stewart (Jane Ashton in the movie) died a couple weeks ago.

I watched "Unknown" last night.


----------



## tinlizzie

Jeff Bridges's True Grit.  Pretty darn good - but then it was the Cohen brothers.  Got The King's Speech for tonight if I can wait that long.


----------



## How to chop an onion

I rewatched Transformers 1 and 2 to get in the mood for part 3


----------



## pacanis

Commando, the old Arnold S movie.
I said to myself, hey, is that Alyssa Milano? Went to IMDB and sure enough. I did not know that.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Harry Potter 1,2,3,4,5,6....yes, I'm getting ready for HP.

Early bedtime tonight!


----------



## buckytom

the steak sauce, or the movie?  

i'm watching "it might get loud" again.

it might wake up the family and the neighbours would be my subtitle. i think i should go watch it in the basement. 

oh, btw, does it bother anyone else that the guy in "julie and julia" eats like a cow, and they often talk with their mouths full? i was just flipping channels and remembered what bugged me about that chick flick. besides the over the top, ridiculous linguistic performane by merill streep. if julia really spoke like that all of the time, no one could have standed her. not even stanley tucci, lol.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

buckytom said:


> the steak sauce, or the movie?
> 
> i'm watching "it might get loud" again.
> 
> it might wake up the family and the neighbours would be my subtitle. i think i should go watch it in the basement.



I love that one with Surround Sound...especially when I was working nights and it was three in the morning...just for the neighbors upstairs.


----------



## pacanis

It's going to be Pumpkinhead.


----------



## radhuni

Now a days I cannot watch a full movie without interruption from my sweet & mischievous daughter. Anyway the last movie I watched (with interruption) is Social Network.


----------



## blissful

radhuni said:


> Now a days I cannot watch a full movie without interruption from my sweet & mischievous daughter. Anyway the last movie I watched (with interruption) is Social Network.


 
Is that one now out on DVD? I'm looking forward to it.

I saw Larry Crowne yesterday, it was pretty good.


----------



## TATTRAT

have a slave to the Netflix as of late, but REALLY enjoyed Wasteland. A cool documentary. Started off slow, but really opened up into an inspiring piece. 

For anyone into horror/thriller/suspense flicks, I Saw The Devil. AMAZING Korean horror flick, but be forewarned, it is intense both mentally and visually.



> Kyung-chul (Choi Min-sik) is a dangerous psychopath who kills for pleasure. He has committed infernal serial murders in diabolic ways that one cannot even imagine and his victims range from young women to even children. The police have chased him for a long time, but were unable to catch him. One day, Joo-yeon, daughter of a retired police chief becomes his prey and is found dead in a horrific state. Her fiance Soo-hyun (Lee Byung-hun), a top secret agent, decides to track down the murderer himself. He promises himself that he will do everything in his power to take bloody vengeance against the killer, even if it means that he must become a monster himself to get this monstrous and inhumane killer.


----------



## PattY1

Band of Angels 1957 Clark Gable, Yvonne De Carlo, Sidney Poitier.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Going to watch Jim Carrey in Disney's A Christmas Carol this afternoon and if I have time Polar Express. Temperature is going to be in the mid 90's so I hope it will help cool me off a little.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Hatari!


----------



## Barbara L

Our friend hadn't seen "Shutter Island" so we all watched that last night.

We also watched "Rango." Stupid.  Definitely not a kid friendly cartoon (we were previewing it to see if our friend's daughter can see it). I missed the end because James fell asleep and I couldn't hear it over his snoring.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I watched The Kids Are All Right last night. It was good, but not really great.

I was watching Shutter Island through NetFlix on my Netbook on the way back from San Francisco a couple of months ago, but I lost the connection somewhere around Santa Barbara and never saw about the last third of the movie. But have no fear, it was still on my list and I have the DVD sitting on top of my television waiting for some free time to watch the entire movie again. Maybe tonight.


----------



## Dawgluver

Cedar Rapids, an apt portrayal of Iowegians and other midwestern folk, and highly entertaining.


----------



## Barbara L

Yesterday afternoon we watched "Von Ryan's Express."  I had never seen it.  It was pretty good. 

Last night we watched "The Invisible." A little sappy. Aimed at teens, but still a decent "ghost" story.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

"Harry Potter and The Deathly Hallows part 2"  It was fantastic!


----------



## Timothy

Jeremiah Johnson (1972)
A mountain man who wishes to live the life of a hermit becomes the unwilling object of a long vendetta by Indians.
----
I must have seen this movie 20 times. I enjoy watching it again about twice each year. It sets off my imagination and makes me wonder what it would have been like to experience that type of life.

This movie is a 10, on a scale of 1 to 10, with 10 being the best, IMHO. Well done, wonderful portrayal of the wilds and great acting by each character.


----------



## buckytom

i wholly agree, timm-ah.

i often dreamed of being a mountain man because of that movie.

it's right up there as a top guy flick as "the outlaw jesse wales", and "full metal jacket".

i watched "everything is illuminated" again.

 loved it, again.

jewish hobbits, touching and poignant story, great music.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

buckytom said:


> i wholly agree, timm-ah.
> 
> i often dreamed of being a mountain man because of that movie.
> 
> it's right up there as a top guy flick as "the outlaw jesse wales", and "full metal jacket".
> 
> i watched "everything is illuminated" again.
> 
> loved it, again.
> 
> jewish hobbits, touching and poignant story, great music.



Josey Wales...


----------



## buckytom

lol, oops, you're right.

ol' josey woulda shot me dead and left me where i lay. buzzard's gotta eat, same as a worm.

spit.


lol, i've actually used that line with my son when leaving soon to expire fresh bait behind when fishing.


----------



## Zereh

Bridesmaids ~ laugh out loud funny!! I highly recommend it. 

Bad Teacher ~ Predictable, but still entertaining enough.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

buckytom said:


> lol, oops, you're right.
> 
> ol' josey woulda shot me dead and left me where i lay. buzzard's gotta eat, same as a worm.
> 
> spit.
> 
> 
> lol, i've actually used that line with my son when leaving soon to expire fresh bait behind when fishing.



Shrek won't watch it with me anymore, I can say all the dialog before they say it in the movie...  I've seen it once or twice, I'm even worse with Pale Rider.


----------



## JoAnn L.

buckytom said:


> i wholly agree, timm-ah.
> 
> i often dreamed of being a mountain man because of that movie.
> 
> it's right up there as a top guy flick as "the outlaw jesse wales", and "full metal jacket".
> 
> i watched "everything is illuminated" again.
> 
> loved it, again.
> 
> jewish hobbits, touching and poignant story, great music.



I ordered Everything Is Illuminated this morning from Netflix. Can't wait to see it. The reviews I read about this film were very good. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## buckytom

i hope you like it, joann. it's quirky, sad, and funny at the same time. great, winding story arc.

i love one reviewer who said one of the characters, a russian guy, sounded like he learned english from a thesaurus.


----------



## JoAnn L.

A film I have seen many times is a documentary called Berlin: Symphony Of A Great City.
It is a black and white film from 1927. It begins at dawn and ends at midnight. It shows the people of Berlin at work and play. It is a glimpse of Berlin before the war.


----------



## Barbara L

JoAnn L. said:


> A film I have seen many times is a documentary called Berlin: Symphony Of A Great City.
> It is a black and white film from 1927. It begins at dawn and ends at midnight. It shows the people of Berlin at work and play. It is a glimpse of Berlin before the war.


That sounds very interesting!


----------



## JoAnn L.

Barbara L said:


> That sounds very interesting!



I watch it on instant Netflix but I see they have it for sale on some popular sites. I don't know if I can mention their names.


----------



## Timothy

JoAnn L. said:


> A film I have seen many times is a documentary called Berlin: Symphony Of A Great City.
> It is a black and white film from 1927. It begins at dawn and ends at midnight. It shows the people of Berlin at work and play. It is a glimpse of Berlin before the war.


 
I'm not sure if I've seen that one. I'll look for it.

(Found it on Netflix and added it to my "Instant Queue". - Thanks!)

When I was in the Army, I spent 3 years in Berlin, (1974-1977). It was the best time I ever had in my life, I think. There is no way to "see-it-all" in only three years, but I tried, (I had to work 12 hours a day also).

What a city! I do believe that it's New York City's equal in regard to what is available and in Berlin, you would have to go to a very stupid place to get mugged. There is a section of Berlin called "Little Istanbul" and yes, you can hold a dollar above your head, drop it and get mugged before it lands. That's really the only place that is bad in the city though.

PM me about Berlin if you'd like to know more.


----------



## kadesma

Watched Robin Hood (yuk) 
kadesma


----------



## Timothy

JoAnn L. said:


> A film I have seen many times is a documentary called Berlin: Symphony Of A Great City.
> It is a black and white film from 1927. It begins at dawn and ends at midnight. It shows the people of Berlin at work and play. It is a glimpse of Berlin before the war.


I watched that last night on netflix and it made me homesick for Berlin. Much of the architecture is still very much like it showed in the movie, despite 95+% of the city being destroyed during the final bombing of WWII. 

One thing I really miss is the bakeries. There were hundreds of the "neighborhood" bakeries that opened at 4am for the workers to get fresh bread before breakfast. They had a "Personal Loaf" that was awesome! It was about 6 inches long and 4 inches wide and the entire outside was crispy. OMG, the fragrances inside the bakeries....to kill for!

Berlin truly is a wonderful city. I was there while that obscene wall was still up, and would love to return one day to see the united city. My friends there have mixed reviews of the union of east and west Berlin.

Anyway, thanks for telling me about this documentary. I enjoyed watching it very much.


----------



## Barbara L

JoAnn L. said:


> I watch it on instant Netflix but I see they have it for sale on some popular sites. I don't know if I can mention their names.


I'll look for it on Netflix.  Thanks!


----------



## JoAnn L.

buckytom said:


> i hope you like it, joann. it's quirky, sad, and funny at the same time. great, winding story arc.
> 
> i love one reviewer who said one of the characters, a russian guy, sounded like he learned english from a thesaurus.



I just got done watching Everything Illuminated. I really liked it. You are drawn into this film. It was so well acted. I will be watching it again. Thank you so much for telling us about it.


----------



## PattY1

Ray
Ray Charles Story


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Just finished watching, "Tombstone" for the umpteenth time...I'm your huckleberry.


----------



## msmofet

While on vacation to florida we saw Harry Potter: Deathly Hallows pt 2 9:30 AM (first showing - excluding the midnight show that *ALL* the "Potter" people from the "Leaky Con 11" convention went to) the first day it came out. We saw it in the Universal Studios AMC movie theater. Beautiful picture and sound quality and comfortable stadium seating seats. Went saw it in regular format not Imax or 3D.


----------



## Timothy

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Just finished watching, "Tombstone" for the umpteenth time...I'm your huckleberry.


 
I love the saloon scene where Doc Holiday does the gun tricks using a small drinking glass. 

What a great movie!


----------



## msmofet

Timothy said:


> I love the saloon scene where Doc Holiday does the gun tricks using a small drinking glass.
> 
> What a great movie!


 Also one of my fav scenes from that movie.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

msmofet said:


> Also one of my fav scenes from that movie.



I think the whole movie is my favorite scene.  To many to recount.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Timothy said:


> I love the saloon scene where Doc Holiday does the gun tricks using a small drinking glass.
> 
> What a great movie!



That is a fantastic scene.  I really like Val Kilmer in the movie, I think it's his best role ever.


----------



## msmofet

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I think the whole movie is my favorite scene. To many to recount.


 I feel the same way. Also have seen it many times.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

msmofet said:


> I feel the same way. Also have seen it many times.



I have pictures of Sam Elliot plastered all over my notebook...


----------



## simonbaker

My 12 year old daughter & I saw "Zoo keeper" at the theater this afternoon.


----------



## Timothy

simonbaker said:


> My 12 year old daughter & I saw "Zoo keeper" at the theater this afternoon.


 
I just watched the trailer for it. What a laugh!

I'll have to see this one. I love to laugh!


----------



## Dawgluver

District 9 on Starz tonight.  Great alien action movie, and quite disturbing in a highly entertaining, yet disturbing sort of way.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I'm watching harry potters tonight, just for the heck of it.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Cover Girl 
_musical starring Rita Hayworth_


----------



## ChocolateFrosting

I watched an Indiana Jones marathon this weekend. Good times indeed! But we went in reverse order so technically the last film I watched was Raiders of the Lost Arc


----------



## Zhizara

I watched Year One with Jack Black.  Pretty funny.


----------



## simonbaker

Timothy said:


> I just watched the trailer for it. What a laugh!
> 
> I'll have to see this one. I love to laugh!


 It was a good one.


----------



## Aunt Bea

I dug out an old copy of To Kill A Mockingbird. 

 The heat and humidity we have been having seemed to be in keeping with the film.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I finally watched the all of Shutter Island. I was NOT expecting that ending!


----------



## Timothy

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> I finally watched the all of Shutter Island. I was NOT expecting that ending!


 
Wasn't that something? I didn't expect that ending either! I love it when a show ends with a surprise.


----------



## simonbaker

Watching Obama on TV.   Does that count?


----------



## Timothy

simonbaker said:


> Watching Obama on TV. Does that count?


 
Sure, I don't know why comedies wouldn't be allowed.


----------



## PattY1

Sanctum
I thought it was a pretty good flick.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Just got done watching a documentary called "Forgiving Dr. Mengele". It is about the Holocaust at Auschwitz. A survivor, Eva Mozes Kor, returns to heal herself by forgiving the Nazis for what they did to her. A lot of people are mad at her, they want to know, how can you forgive?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

JoAnn L. said:


> Just got done watching a documentary called "Forgiving Dr. Mengele". It is about the Holocaust at Auschwitz. A survivor, Eva Mozes Kor, returns to heal herself by forgiving the Nazis for what they did to her. A lot of people are mad at her, they want to know, how can you forgive?



I am pretty sure the word FORGIVENESS is in neither the Hebrew nor the Yiddish language.

*From Paris With Love* is sitting on top of my TV waiting to be plugged in to the DVD player tonight.


----------



## Barbara L

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I think the whole movie is my favorite scene.  To many to recount.


Same here--that is one of the movies we watch a couple times a year. "You're a daisy if you do!"


----------



## GB

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> I am pretty sure the word FORGIVENESS is in neither the Hebrew nor the Yiddish language.


I am not sure where you get your information on Judaism and the Hebrew language, but once again you are very wrong. There are multiple words for forgiveness in the Hebrew language.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> _I am pretty sure the word FORGIVENESS is in neither the Hebrew nor the Yiddish language._
> 
> *From Paris With Love* is sitting on top of my TV waiting to be plugged in to the DVD player tonight.



I found it in less than 10 seconds.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Barbara L said:


> Same here--that is one of the movies we watch a couple times a year. "You're a daisy if you do!"



Tombstone, for a minute there I forgot what movie I was talking about.

Tomorrow, we are going to "Cowboys and Aliens," for sure.


----------



## GB

I just finished The Box. It was a lousy movie. I expected it to be much better, but was very disappointed.


----------



## Timothy

GB said:


> I just finished The Box. It was a lousy movie. I expected it to be much better, but was very disappointed.


 
Thank you! I was waiting to see that movie until I heard from someone who had already seen it. You just saved me two hours of my life.

I tried one called "Bounty Hunters" tonight on Netflix. Wow, what a stupid movie. You could almost see the actors eyes reading the cue cards.

Stiff or just bad acting, poor script, fight scenes that were more humor than reflective of real fighting. One guy loaded his shotgun with at least 20 rounds, then jacked it, jacked it again, and no round showed in the chamber or came out. What a laugh! Why'd he keep jacking the thing? Hahaha 

Another time, the same guy took 5 shots from 20 feet to hit a trailer with one round from the shotgun. If you want a laugh, watch that one.


----------



## tinlizzie

Naked Lunch.  Sound of Music, it ain't.


----------



## Katie H

Well, Glenn and I actually went to the theatre to see a movie.  The second time in two years.  The last one was to see _Julie and Julia._  That was worth going out to see for sure.  Julia was bigger than life so she had to be seen on the big screen.

So was this one..._The Help._  Fantastic movie.  Held very true to the book and wonderfully well-done.  The theatre was nearly full, which added to the enjoyment because the audience really reacted to many, many of the scenes.  I was a young adult, living in the south but, albeit, not the deep south, at the time this story takes place and I related to the story as I read the book.  _Seeing _the story really drives home the author's point.  Very poignant and definitely worth the admission.  We gave it 10 thumbs up!!!!

P.S.  It was so well-received at our theatre that they are going to show it for an additional 10 more days.


----------



## snickerdoodle

I'd love to see The Help!  Not one dh would go for though.  We are going to try to arrange for a sitter this weekend to go see Conan.  Jason Momoa is yummy!!  I think the last movie I watched was The Adjustment Bureau, very good flick.


----------



## Katie H

snickerdoodle said:


> I'd love to see The Help!  Not one dh would go for though.  We are going to try to arrange for a sitter this weekend to go see Conan.  Jason Momoa is yummy!!  I think the last movie I watched was The Adjustment Bureau, very good flick.



If you're certain your husband wouldn't like _The Help, _then go see it with someone who you think would.  However, I didn't think my husband would have cared for it, but he enjoyed it thoroughly and really reacted to many scenes.  On the way out, he said it was a great film.

I really, really didn't expect him to like _Jule and Julia_, but he did and he's commented several times since seeing it that he really enjoyed it.  So, go figure.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Just got done watching Insidious.


----------



## Dawgluver

JoAnn L. said:
			
		

> Just got done watching Insidious.



How was it?


----------



## jusnikki

JoAnn L. said:


> Just got done watching Insidious.


 

That's the last movie I watched...scary stuff!!


----------



## JoAnn L.

Dawgluver said:


> How was it?



Well, I am glad I got to see it.
It was scary in some parts, which I like but I was disappointed with the ending.


----------



## simonbaker

Harry Potter & the deathly hollows, part 2. My daughter (12) enjoyed it.


----------



## vitauta

just finished watching hot rocks on tv, a 1972 redford film.  they must be showing his films because he had his 75th b-day the other day.  this diamond caper flick reminded me of another classic film, an all-time favorite of mine, the thomas crown affair, with steve mcqueen and faye dunaway.  it's worth a look just for the chess game scene itself--one steamy board game, as i recall....


----------



## Dawgluver

vitauta said:
			
		

> this diamond caper flick reminded me of another classic film, an all-time favorite of mine, the thomas crown affair, with steve mcqueen and faye dunaway.  it's worth a look just for the chess game scene itself--one steamy board game, as i recall....



Memories. One of my college drama class professors claims she was in the opening elevator scene, screaming.  Will have to watch it again.


----------



## vitauta

Dawgluver said:


> Memories. One of my college drama class professors claims she was in the opening elevator scene, screaming.  Will have to watch it again.




well, there you have it then.  it was the acting triumvirate of your professor, flanked by mcqueen and dunaway, that spawned this award-winning classic movie, the thomas crown affair. and dawg, you were the catalyst, having chosen that specific drama class!!


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I watched *Unstoppable *with Denzel Washington on HBO last night. Lots of action. Tonight I plan on watching *The American* with George Clooney.


----------



## Katie H

Last night Glenn and I watched the 1973 movie, _The Way We Were_.  I'd never seen it and I liked it even though it was very sad.  Boy, Redford and Streisand were little kids when they made it!!!!


----------



## JoAnn L.

I just ordered "Death Takes A Holiday" made in 1934 with Fredric March ( Meet Joe Black is a remake of this film). I also ordered "A Christmas Carol" with Fredric March and Basil Rathbone made in 1954. I have seen Death Takes a Holiday many years ago and really like it, I am so glad I am able to order a DVD of it.


----------



## tinlizzie

The name of the Netflix disc was "The Great Ecstasy of the Sculptor Steiner/How Much Wood Would a Woodchuck Chuck?"  Three short 1970's documentaries filmed by Werner Herzog.  First, Walter Steiner's ski-jumping win at a Polish contest, featuring some blissful slow-motion photography of his incredible jumps (he referred to it as ski-flying), as well as some dreadful wipe-outs.  He carves wood as an avocation.  Second, the World Championship Livestock Auctioneer contest in West Virginia, USA.  The "Woodchuck" part was a contestant's explanation of how he learned to speak the rapid-fire style of an auctioneer.  There were some lovely shots of the Amish who attended the auction.  Not to be a spoiler, but the winner was an affable Canadian.  Third was Herzog's journey to the island of Guadaloupe to find a man on the slope of La Grande Soufriere, a volcano in imminent danger of erupting.  The town had been evacuated, but this man refused to go.

The eruption of Mt. Pelee on the island of French Martinique, a story within the 1976 film, decimated the town of St. Pierre in 1902, with loss of life estimated at 30,000.  (Googled it this morning.  Horrible.)

Prior to this title, I watched The Social Network.  Eisenberg seemed to be perfect, but that movie just left a bad taste when it was over.


----------



## Andy M.

I watched The Tourist with Depp and Jolie.  He's never looker worse and she's never looked better.


----------



## mudbug

"A Single Man" with Colin Firth.  Picked up at WalMart for $5. 
I think he was nominated for this one when he was also nominated for "The King's Speech."  
Liked the movie, but it wasn't as good as I was anticipating.


----------



## tinlizzie

Correction on the Livestock Auction location -- it was Lancaster County, Pennsylvania.  Sorry.  I know you'll all sleep better tonight now.

I thought The Tourist was a waste of everyone's time, but at least they got to go to Venice.


----------



## simonbaker

The 3 of us went to the movie theater last saurday afternoon & saw "The Help". It was an excellent movie. It made you go from lauging to crying through the whole movie. It was about the whole civil rights movement. I would highly recomend it to everyone.


----------



## mudbug

simonbaker said:


> The 3 of us went to the movie theater last saurday afternoon & saw "The Help". It was an excellent movie. It made you go from lauging to crying through the whole movie. It was about the whole civil rights movement. I would highly recomend it to everyone.


 
Liked that one too, but liked the book better.  I really don't think Scooter would have worn her unruly hair that way in the Jackie Kennedy era, even tho she (Scooter) was a rebel of sorts.  Did you know that the actress who played Hilly is Ron Howard's daughter?


----------



## jusnikki

Thirty Days of Night 
Didn't realize it was a vampire movie. I don't care much for them but this one was ok..


----------



## PattY1

"The Indian Runner". Written and directed by Sean Penn. 1991.
The story, set in 1960s Nebraska, involves two very different brothers: Joe a small town deputy sheriff, and Frank, a criminal.


----------



## Timothy

jusnikki said:


> Thirty Days of Night
> Didn't realize it was a vampire movie. I don't care much for them but this one was ok..


 
Thanks Nikki!

I love vampire books and movies if they're well done. I don't like the ones that are just 1001 ways to show gore.

I put this one in my Netflix queue.


----------



## jusnikki

Timothy said:


> Thanks Nikki!
> 
> I love vampire books and movies if they're well done. I don't like the ones that are just 1001 ways to show gore.
> 
> I put this one in my Netflix queue.


 

It's full of gore, be fairly warned, lol. Netflix is where I get my movies also...


----------



## simonbaker

mudbug said:


> Liked that one too, but liked the book better. I really don't think Scooter would have worn her unruly hair that way in the Jackie Kennedy era, even tho she (Scooter) was a rebel of sorts. Did you know that the actress who played Hilly is Ron Howard's daughter?


 Interesting I did not know that.  Who was the author to the book?


----------



## mudbug

simonbaker said:


> Interesting I did not know that. Who was the author to the book?


 

Kathryn Stockett, Author of The Help


----------



## bakechef

Into the wild.  I rented from netflix based on its high rating and looked interesting.  I really enjoyed the movie, and found out at the end that it was a true story.  

It's fun sometimes to watch a movie, and not know too much about it.

The movie before that was The King's Speech, really good movie, Colin Firth was excellent.


----------



## Timothy

I ordered "The Tourist" and "The American" via Netflix. They'll be here tomorrow.


----------



## simonbaker

mudbug said:


> Kathryn Stockett, Author of The Help


 Thank you!!


----------



## vitauta

Timothy said:


> Thanks Nikki!
> 
> I love vampire books and movies if they're well done. I don't like the ones that are just 1001 ways to show gore.
> 
> I put this one in my Netflix queue.




let the right one in?


----------



## Dawgluver

simonbaker said:
			
		

> Thank you!!



Supposedly a "chick flick", but from what I've seen, men are loving it too.  Wonderful book.


----------



## vitauta

i'm watching assassination tango, with robert duvall.  he's so sexy, so talented, so smart! (except for his politics)  love watching this guy move, watch him being still, watch the emotions playing across his face...he's a virginian too--wonder where he hangs out....


----------



## Dawgluver

vitauta said:
			
		

> i'm watching assassination tango, with robert duvall.  he's so sexy, so talented, so smart! (except for his politics)  love watching this guy move, watch him being still, watch the emotions playing across his face...he's a virginian too--wonder where he hangs out. so i could be there....



Oh, cut it out, Vit!  He's way too old for you!  Will have to watch for it.


----------



## vitauta

Dawgluver said:


> Oh, cut it out, Vit!  He's way too old for you!  Will have to watch for it.




hey, i edited that last part out the minute i posted!  i like my men older.  and younger.


----------



## LPBeier

We rented "The Backup Plan" with Jennifer Lopez - it was actually quite funny!


----------



## jusnikki

I'll be watching "Jumping The Broom" tonight via Netflix..

Watching "Seven Samari (sp?)" tomorrow. I remember watching 
this movie some years ago. I caught it during the middle and couldn't
pull away. This was a good movie from what I remember.


----------



## roadfix

I watched _The Joneses_ in bed the other night.


----------



## Dawgluver

roadfix said:
			
		

> I watched The Joneses in bed the other night.



Isn't that an invasion of their privacy?  Did you use binoculars?


----------



## roadfix

Dawgluver said:


> Isn't that an invasion of their privacy?  Did you use binoculars?


No, I have a spotting scope permanently perched on the veranda...
I use my binoculars for bird watching.


----------



## pacanis

roadfix said:


> No, I have a spotting scope permanently perched on the veranda...
> I use my binoculars for bird watching.


 
Next thing you know you'll be tumbling down a hill after having just come back from the dentist under the influence of laughing gas and too much alcohol...


----------



## Dawgluver

pacanis said:
			
		

> Next thing you know you'll be tumbling down a hill after having just come back from the dentist under the influence of laughing gas and too much alcohol...



And Joneses.


----------



## roadfix

pacanis said:


> Next thing you know you'll be tumbling down a hill after having just come back from the dentist under the influence of laughing gas and too much alcohol...


Now, that was a funny film.


----------



## pacanis

A classic, Roadie. And not only because it captured the essence of middle aged men


----------



## Stubbs

My husband and I just watched Soul surfer last night. Such a great uplifting movie.


----------



## Timothy

Watched both "The Tourist" and "The American" last night. Frankly, IMO, they both sucked deep ocean whale poop.

The American was half in English, half in other languages. I hate subtitles. If I wanted to read a movie, I'd get a book.

The plot for The American was weak, tired. The entire movie would have made a great 30 minute show at about 3am on a work day.

The Tourist? As with "The American", lots of great landscape and just enough acting to call it a movie.

What has happened to the great actors? Was the last generation the end of believable acting? The movies today seem so transparent.

Oh well. Those two were a waste of time. I would have had more fun mowing the grass.

On a 1 to 10 scale, with 10 being the best, both were ones.


----------



## Claire

The Curious Case of Benjamin Button.  Reminded me a lot of John Irving books, but is actually a take-off on an F. Scott Fitgerald short story.


----------



## JoAnn L.

I just watched Death Takes A Holiday made in 1934 with Fredric March. Death pays a visit to a family and is intent on entering the human world for three days. This is an oldie but goodie film.


----------



## Timothy

Claire said:


> The Curious Case of Benjamin Button. Reminded me a lot of John Irving books, but is actually a take-off on an F. Scott Fitgerald short story.


 
Hi Claire,

I loved that movie. I watch it again about every 6 months. It's on my short list of "Fantastic" movies.


----------



## PattY1

The Night Of The Living Dead 1968


----------



## Dawgluver

Indiana Jones and the Crystal Skull

NOTLD is a classic!  Love it!


----------



## hosta_lady

last  movie  i watched  was   "Meet  Joe Black"   with  Anthony  Hopkins  and  Brad  Pitt...


----------



## simonbaker

Stubbs said:


> My husband and I just watched Soul surfer last night. Such a great uplifting movie.


 We just saw that one lately too. Great movie.


It's not a "movie" but we are ennjoying the semi-finals & final of America's Got Talent.  Any other fans out there?


----------



## JoAnn L.

Just got done watching PASSENGERS. I was "very" surprised by the ending.


----------



## Timothy

hosta_lady said:


> last movie i watched was "Meet Joe Black" with Anthony Hopkins and Brad Pitt...


 
You can't go wrong with an Anthony Hopkins movie, (except for the one where he marched around on stage and made speeches while dressed in a Roman costume).

The movie "The Edge" was acted so believably that I only watch it once in a great while, because it scares the bejesus outta me!

When the bear is shaking that poor man around behind that log, I almost screamed. I found my own legs twitching and trying to run without me.

Holy nightmare bear, Batman!


----------



## PattY1

Deliverance.
Dueling Banjos Deliverance - YouTube


----------



## jusnikki

PattY1 said:


> The Night Of The Living Dead 1968


 

I must have watched this movie 5,099 times, lol. My brother gave me this movie along with a beta VCR when I was in my teens. I hadn't seen that movie since.  Wonder what happened to that VCR........


----------



## pacanis

I've watched several movies of mention since the last time I posted here, but most recently was the short "Some Call It a Sling Blade". It's the short version of the long version  
It's on Netflix and I bumped into it today browsing for something to watch at work. It's worth a look if you liked "Sling Blade".


----------



## jusnikki

pacanis said:


> I've watched several movies of mention since the last time I posted here, but most recently was the short "Some Call It a Sling Blade". It's the short version of the long version
> It's on Netflix and I bumped into it today browsing for something to watch at work. It's worth a look if you liked "Sling Blade".


 

"Some Call It A Sling Blade" is the exact same movie but shorter?

Sling Blade was pretty good. That's another movie I've watched dozens of times.


----------



## pacanis

It's the short that the movie was based on, nikki. Pretty much the beginning of Sling Blade. JT, Billy Bob and get this... Molly Ringwald as the interviewer.


----------



## jusnikki

pacanis said:


> It's the short that the movie was based on, nikki. Pretty much the beginning of Sling Blade. JT, Billy Bob and get this... Molly Ringwald as the interviewer.


 

Oooh, I'm going to have to get that next.


----------



## PattY1

I just watched The Woman Who Came Back -1945. Staring nobody I have ever heard of. Not bad way to kill a hour.


----------



## pacanis

I watched 127 Hours earlier today.


----------



## vitauta

if i was facing certain death, i'd like to think i would have the strength to cut off my arm to save my life. i think there would come the time, the moment, when a choice between life and death would have to be made....easy choice, hard to implement....


----------



## pacanis

I visited IMDB after watching the move, Vit. Something the book did better, of course, was conveying how the smashed hand/arm had turned to poison. After reading that it made the thought of doing it to myself (if I had to) more manageable.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

pacanis said:


> I watched 127 Hours earlier today.




How long did it take?


----------



## pacanis

PrincessFiona60 said:


> How long did it take?


 
Sharp as a staple you are


----------



## jusnikki

I watched 1408 last night. It was ok. Didn't end the way I would have liked for it to end. Kind of predictable..... The next movie..Something Wicked This Way Comes...


----------



## pacanis

I saw that a couple times.


----------



## jusnikki

pacanis said:


> I saw that a couple times.


 

Which one...Something Wicked, or 1408?


----------



## roadfix

pacanis said:


> I watched 127 Hours earlier today.


 I saw it twice.  ...my kind of film.  I can relate, until he gets his arm pinned under.


----------



## pacanis

jusnikki said:


> Which one...Something Wicked, or 1408?


 
oops. 1408.



roadfix said:


> I saw it twice. ...my kind of film. I can relate, until he gets his arm pinned under.


 
Did you read the book? I'm going to get the book, but geez... every book I want to order for my Kindle is twice as expensive as the real thing. I thought E-books were supposed to save you money, but that's another thread 
I haven't actually priced out 127 hours yet.


----------



## roadfix

No, I did not read the book.  I did not realize there was a book out there.  
Besides, I have terrible reading comprehension so a book wouldn't do me any good....))


----------



## JoAnn L.

Just got done watching Molly and Me. An old black and white film from 1945. It stars Gracie Fields, Monty Woolley and Roddy McDowall. I must have seen this film at least 4 times now. Gracie Fields does a lot of singing in this film (which I love).


----------



## TATTRAT

Going through and making notes. . .I will have about 6 weeks home, so getting caught up on flicks is going to occupy a lot of that time, I hope.

How many people use a service, i.e. Netflix/Hulu? 

Netflix seems to be going the way of the Dodo, but Blockbuster is picking up speed with it's Netflix like service. Any opinions? Anyone using the Blockbuster system?


----------



## Timothy

TATTRAT said:


> Going through and making notes. . .I will have about 6 weeks home, so getting caught up on flicks is going to occupy a lot of that time, I hope.
> 
> How many people use a service, i.e. Netflix/Hulu?
> 
> Netflix seems to be going the way of the Dodo, but Blockbuster is picking up speed with it's Netflix like service. Any opinions? Anyone using the Blockbuster system?


 
I use the Netflix service for both streaming and mail order movies. I have no other TV service.

When my basic TV service had increased prices from $40, all the way to $85 for the same service, I dropped them. I'm just not paying $85 a month to watch what little TV I did, beyond movies.

Netflix really made me mad when they doubled their pricing by splitting their streaming and mail services. I've kept it at $20 a month, because I do watch a lot of movies, (about 2 per/day), and I like having both the more recent and the older movies.

$20 a month is reasonable still, so I'll stay with Netflix for now. I figured Blockbuster would try to ease out of it's store-front losses and into the netflix type clone they've started now. Smart business.


----------



## jusnikki

Timothy said:


> I use the Netflix service for both streaming and mail order movies. I have no other TV service.
> 
> When my basic TV service had increased prices from $40, all the way to $85 for the same service, I dropped them. I'm just not paying $85 a month to watch what little TV I did, beyond movies.
> 
> Netflix really made me mad when they doubled their pricing by splitting their streaming and mail services. I've kept it at $20 a month, because I do watch a lot of movies, (about 2 per/day), and I like having both the more recent and the older movies.
> 
> $20 a month is reasonable still, so I'll stay with Netflix for now. I figured Blockbuster would try to ease out of it's store-front losses and into the netflix type clone they've started now. Smart business.


 
I was upset too when Netflix raised their rates. I almost canceled....I said if they do it once more than I'm definetly canceling...depending on how much it is. They lost a lot of customers because of it. 

I didn't realize blockbusters had a site...


----------



## Timothy

jusnikki said:


> I was upset too when Netflix raised their rates. I almost canceled....I said if they do it once more than I'm definitely canceling...depending on how much it is. They lost a lot of customers because of it.


 
I gave em a piece of my mind also, Nikki.

I grew up with only three channels of local TV. Part of my reason for loving movies so much comes from having gone to the movie theater only twice as of the age of 18. It was something that cost more than we could afford in my family.

It seems that the pay-for services have only one method of pricing:

1. Jack the price up until customers start canceling.

2. Then keep it at that price and squeeze them for every dime you can.


----------



## JoAnn L.

For right now I am just keeping the mail order movies. I too am going to wait and see what they are going to do next. I use to have the instant movies too but the screen kept going black during the movie and it said" please wait we are reloading".ERRR.


----------



## jusnikki

JoAnn L. said:


> For right now I am just keeping the mail order movies. I too am going to wait and see what they are going to do next. I use to have the instant movies too but the screen kept going black during the movie and it said" please wait we are reloading".ERRR.


 

It does that on the best parts of the movie, lol. But I can't make myself let go of the streaming. My son watches them thru xbox and I don't think he has any problems with them blacking out.


----------



## JayDub1329

I've watched a movie called Choice... It was on Netflix and it had a lot of twists i think you'll enjoy it...:O)


----------



## Timothy

JayDub1329 said:


> I've watched a movie called Choice... It was on Netflix and it had a lot of twists i think you'll enjoy it...:O)


 
Hey Jay! Was it this one?

The Choice (1981)

"A young woman must make the choice between aborting her unplanned pregnancy or keeping the baby in this passionate drama of one individual's personal crisis."


----------



## roadfix

I always wondered how Netflix made money with the high postal rates.....especially those accounts with high dvd turnovers.  I thought my paying $8.99 unlimited 1 dvd out & unlimited streaming was an extremely good deal until they jacked up the rates.  
I cancelled the dvd portion and now have streaming only.  At $7.99 it's not an unreasonable deal.


----------



## PattY1

The Client 1993


----------



## Selkie

*Time Bandits* (1981) Although viewed as a kid's movie, there are enough tongue-in-cheek moments by a multitude of well-know actors to make it worthwhile for adults as well.

_Cast:_
Sean Connery, David Warner, Michael Palin, Shelley Duvall, John Cleese, Katherine Helmond, Ian Holm, Ralph Richardson, Kenny Baker


----------



## JoAnn L.

I just got done watching BIRTH (2004) with Nicole Kidman, Cameron Bright and Lauren Bacall. I am so confused!!


----------



## CharlieD

roadfix said:


> I always wondered how Netflix made money with the high postal rates.....especially those accounts with high dvd turnovers. I thought my paying $8.99 unlimited 1 dvd out & unlimited streaming was an extremely good deal until they jacked up the rates.
> I cancelled the dvd portion and now have streaming only. At $7.99 it's not an unreasonable deal.


 
Can somebody explain to me what you mean by "streaming only"?
I switched from 2 DVD's to 1, but we also still watch Netflix on computer. I think it is also $7.99


----------



## pacanis

It means you no longer have access to the DVDs, Charlie. You can only "stream" movies over the net to either your computer or your TV.


----------



## Timothy

CharlieD said:


> Can somebody explain to me what you mean by "streaming only"?
> I switched from 2 DVD's to 1, but we also still watch Netflix on computer. I think it is also $7.99


 


pacanis said:


> It means you no longer have access to the DVDs, Charlie. You can only "stream" movies over the net to either your computer or your TV.


 
To take it one step further, when you watch them on your computer using netflix or other "streaming" data sources, the data isn't downloaded to your PC and then watched. It "streams" the data from the internet to your PC as you watch it, with a small buffer of data on your PC. The buffer size depends on the detected bandwidth speed.


----------



## tinlizzie

Selkie said:


> *Time Bandits* (1981) Although viewed as a kid's movie, there are enough tongue-in-cheek moments by a multitude of well-know actors to make it worthwhile for adults as well.
> 
> _Cast:_
> Sean Connery, David Warner, Michael Palin, Shelley Duvall, John Cleese, Katherine Helmond, Ian Holm, Ralph Richardson, Kenny Baker


 
I loved this movie, have seen it a couple of times.  So inventive and clever.  I especially loved Sean Connery portraying a Greek king (with a Scottish accent, but who cares).  Mama Mia!  He was a handsome devil as James Bond, but he was perfect in Bandits.

I was thinking the other night about some actors and in what role they looked best, IMO, on the big screen, i.e., Johnny Depp as Jack Sparrow has seldom looked better.  Orlando Bloom as a blond elfin creature.  Kim Basinger as a 50's Hollywood actress.  Cate Blanchett as Queen Elizabeth.  Mel Gibson as Mad Max, a toss-up with his Braveheart role.  Peter O'Toole in the desert.  Omar Shariff in the snow.  Sigh.

Other thoughts?  Might this be of thread weight?  (I don't know how to start a thread.)


----------



## CharlieD

Timothy said:


> To take it one step further, when you watch them on your computer using netflix or other "streaming" data sources, the data isn't downloaded to your PC and then watched. It "streams" the data from the internet to your PC as you watch it, with a small buffer of data on your PC. The buffer size depends on the detected bandwidth speed.


 

We are way of topic here already and I appologise for it. I guess I do not understand why I am paying only $7.99 and get unlimited "streaming" then? Maybe I should check my bills.


----------



## Timothy

CharlieD said:


> We are way of topic here already and I appologise for it. I guess I do not understand why I am paying only $7.99 and get unlimited "streaming" then? Maybe I should check my bills.


 
$7.99 per/month is what netflix charges for unlimited streaming. They recently split their business in two. Mailed movies are a separate charge now.


----------



## PattY1

Jumping The Broom
Parts of it was pretty funny. The screen writers missed some chances to make it a really funny movie though, IMHO


----------



## buckytom

i just watched "machete".

blood, gore, violence, bad acting, and beautiful mexican women. 

so it wasn't _all_ bad.


----------



## simonbaker

Has anyone seen dolphin tale?  Maybe going this weekend.


----------



## JoAnn L.

I have started watching my Star Wars DVDs again. I will never forget when I saw the first Star Wars in the movie theater and that big ship went over our heads and all the sounds. What a great beginning.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

JoAnn L. said:


> I have started watching my Star Wars DVDs again. I will never forget when I saw the first Star Wars in the movie theater and that big ship went over our heads and all the sounds. What a great beginning.



Star Wars was the only reason I wanted surround sound when we upgraded our TV and stereo system.


----------



## vitauta

jusnikki said:


> I was upset too when Netflix raised their rates. I almost canceled....I said if they do it once more than I'm definetly canceling...depending on how much it is. They lost a lot of customers because of it.
> 
> I didn't realize blockbusters had a site...




netflix has caved, admitted that the "customer is right", no more price hikes. maybe they are seeing some attrition of customers by blockbusters and others....


----------



## pacanis

And better yet, staying with just the one website for both.


----------



## roadfix

General admission went up to $7.50, if I remember, when Star Wars premiered.  That was a lot of money back then for a movie.  That set the pace I think...


----------



## TATTRAT

I Saw The Devil

A crazy crime/drama/horror/suspense flick out of Korea. Good lord. I love me some of the Asian Horror flicks, but this may take the cake for "all things crazy", that I have seen in a long time. Available via Netflix, stream instantly or DVD.


----------



## Timothy

I love well made westerns.

I just finished watching "The Long Riders"

I loved it! In some ways, it showed the real life west, but in others, it was actually funny. Especially the perfectly ironed trail dusters. What a hoot! The cowboys got up in the morning, after sleeping in their dusters and when they climbed on their horses, the dusters were perfect, with not one wrinkle in them! I thought that was funny as heck!

The story line was great and the acting was superb.

The cast was a collection of real-life brothers:

The Keaches: Jesse James (James) and Frank James (Stacy)
The Carradines: Cole Younger (David), Jim Younger (Keith) and Bob Younger (Robert)
The Quaids: Ed Miller (Dennis) and Clell Miller (Randy)
The Guests: Charley Ford (Christopher) and Robert Ford (Nicholas)

It also features an uncredited appearance by Ever Carradine, daughter of Robert Carradine and niece to David and Keith Carradine. Additionally James Keach's son, Kalen Keach, is cast as little Jesse James. 
Savannah Smith Boucher played Zee, or Jesse James' wife, Zerelda.

Kevin Brophy as John Younger

Harry Carey, Jr. as George Arthur

Shelby Leverington as Annie Ralston

Felice Orlandi as Mr. Reddick

Pamela Reed as Belle Starr

James Remar as Sam Starr


----------



## jusnikki

I watched Thor last night. It was ok...I thought there could have been less clothing on Brad Pitt. But I'd watch it again....


----------



## Timothy

jusnikki said:


> I watched Thor last night. It was ok...I thought there could have been less clothing on Brad Pitt. But I'd watch it again....


That's one of my next netflix mailings. Brad can keep his clothes on, that's fine with me...Ha!


----------



## jusnikki

Timothy said:


> That's one of my next netflix mailings. Brad can keep his clothes on, that's fine with me...Ha!


 

I think you'll like it. It's pretty good. I'd just like to see Brad with as less clothes on as possible, lol.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Thanks for the review Nikki.


----------



## mudbug

The Girl With the Dragon Tattoo.  
Wish I understood Swedish, but fine w/English subtitles.  

Did they make a movie out of the next book in the series (which I am now reading)? I haven't seen it at my local rent-a-movie joint.


----------



## pacanis

I watched Unkown again this morning. I love those kinds of movies.


----------



## Dawgluver

Real Steel totally rocks!  For the first time in a very long time, DH and I went to a movie.  We were hoping for Dolphin Tale,  but it had moved on.  Saw the reviews on RS, and decided to check it out.  Dinner was movie popcorn, strawberry twizzler bites and diet Mountain Dew.

Real Steel was fantastic!  Bring your kids, your parents, your alien friends.  What a fun movie! 

A combo of ET, Bambi, and Rocky!


----------



## buckytom

an alien deer with a speech impediment runs up some stairs in philadelphia to see his mom get shot? 

i can't wait to see that, dawg.

i couldn't sleep today so i watched "open water". 2 hours of my life i can't get back. 

what a waste of time. 2 people floating in the ocean in scuba gear, getting nipped by sharks for over an hour.


----------



## Dawgluver

Robots rule, BT.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Just got done watching Stephen King's Rose Red.


----------



## buckytom

why yes, they do.
i'm doing the robot right now.


----------



## pacanis

buckytom said:


> an alien deer with a speech impediment runs up some stairs in philadelphia to see his mom get shot?
> 
> i can't wait to see that, dawg.
> 
> i couldn't sleep today so i watched "open water". 2 hours of my life i can't get back.
> 
> what a waste of time. 2 people floating in the ocean in scuba gear, getting nipped by sharks for over an hour.


 
I liked Open Water. I liked Open Water 2, also. A group of people floating in the ocean who can't get back onto their boat. I watched that again yesterday.


----------



## Timothy

pacanis said:


> I liked Open Water. I liked Open Water 2, also. A group of people floating in the ocean who can't get back onto their boat. I watched that again yesterday.


 
Another reason for me to not go into a sharks dinner area. "Please, come play on my plate." Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!

I'm sure there must be a name for it, but I strongly dislike losing contact with the planet. Flying, sky-diving, being in the ocean or a lake...I dislike all of them equally. 

I love having my feet firmly planted on Mother Earth. I don't mind it being slightly removed, like when riding a train, but I feel my best when I'm standing on the ground.


----------



## tinlizzie

I watched a doc -- Saltmen of Tibet, following the nomads who herd their yaks 30 days to a faraway lake, scrape up salt, and trek back to their families.  I had read the book Salt recently, and enjoyed seeing the actual harvesting of salt by what are still fairly primitive people.  

Coincidentally, in a Netflix BBC production of "Cranford," an English village in the 18th century, the richest man in town owned the local salt mines. 

In the Tibetan film (is there a smiley for bored-to-tears for you to use?) the men had developed a separate language known and used by just the saltmen (no women allowed), who used this language only while at the salt lake, no other time.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

jusnikki said:
			
		

> I watched Thor last night. It was ok...I thought there could have been less clothing on Brad Pitt. But I'd watch it again....



Brad Pitt isn't in Thor. Chris Hemsworth played the title role. 

Rest of cast can be found here http://m.imdb.com/title/tt0800369

For the record, Mr. Hemsworth definitely looked good without a shirt. And he's old enough that it's not creepy to admire his looks like it was with the moms who drooled over that one kid who played that one wearwolf kid in the Twilight films. Also, for the guys, the chick that played Sif was pretty hot.

As for the movie itself, it wasn't bad but it wasn't great. The actors were pretty accurate in their portrayals (except Renee Russo as Frigg) but the story seemed rushed and Thor spent maybe three days stuck in Midgard (Earth) before "learning his lesson". Even for a comic movie it was kind of an eye-roller. Still, I enjoyed it and would watch it again, and that's what matters most. I'm also willing to go see the second one, although I'll probably catch it on a matinee.

Now Captain America, that was a well done movie worth full price admission. I liked the Captain before but I love his character now. The movie did an amazing job showing why he's the first, and ultimate, Avenger.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Black Lagoon


----------



## jusnikki

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> Brad Pitt isn't in Thor. Chris Hemsworth played the title role.
> 
> Rest of cast can be found here Thor (2011)
> 
> For the record, Mr. Hemsworth definitely looked good without a shirt. And he's old enough that it's not creepy to admire his looks like it was with the moms who drooled over that one kid who played that one wearwolf kid in the Twilight films. Also, for the guys, the chick that played Sif was pretty hot.
> 
> As for the movie itself, it wasn't bad but it wasn't great. The actors were pretty accurate in their portrayals (except Renee Russo as Frigg) but the story seemed rushed and Thor spent maybe three days stuck in Midgard (Earth) before "learning his lesson". Even for a comic movie it was kind of an eye-roller. Still, I enjoyed it and would watch it again, and that's what matters most. I'm also willing to go see the second one, although I'll probably catch it on a matinee.
> 
> Now Captain America, that was a well done movie worth full price admission. I liked the Captain before but I love his character now. The movie did an amazing job showing why he's the first, and ultimate, Avenger.


 
I had to go google that just to see.... All this time I thought that was Brad. I knew there was something, lol, a little different about him. THat's got to be Brad's brother by another mother...LOL!! I feel soo stupid!!

Captain America is my next movie in line... I don't guess I'll be seeing brad pitt in that...


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

jusnikki said:
			
		

> I had to go google that just to see.... All this time I thought that was Brad. I knew there was something, lol, a little different about him. THat's got to be Brad's brother by another mother...LOL!! I feel soo stupid!!
> 
> Captain America is my next movie in line... I don't guess I'll be seeing brad pitt in that...





			
				jusnikki said:
			
		

> I had to go google that just to see.... All this time I thought that was Brad. I knew there was something, lol, a little different about him. THat's got to be Brad's brother by another mother...LOL!! I feel soo stupid!!
> 
> Captain America is my next movie in line... I don't guess I'll be seeing brad pitt in that...



No need to feel stupid. I've mistaken actors in movies before and so have a lot of others I know. And they do look pretty similar. 

And yeah, no Brad in Captain America either. It's all good though. Chris Evens is equally worth seeing shirtless.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

We watched "Paul" and "The Mechanic."  Loved both of them.  I laughed some of my b___ off with Paul, it was a blast!


----------



## jusnikki

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> No need to feel stupid. I've mistaken actors in movies before and so have a lot of others I know. And they do look pretty similar.
> 
> And yeah, no Brad in Captain America either. It's all good though. Chris Evens is equally worth seeing shirtless.


 

Thanks PAG, lol and yes Chris Evens was very nice...lol.

I have Captain American on my Netflix Queue. It won't be available until next week. It looked very interesting. 


Watched The Island and it was ok. I think I'll get The Joy Luck Club next. Hadn't watched it in years and I never have seen the complete movie.


----------



## tinlizzie

The Secretary - James Spader & Maggie Gyllenhaal.  Brrrr.


----------



## buckytom

i watched a bit of the secretary recently. very odd movie. 

james spader seems to like being in really odd movies that have bizarre, strong sexual content.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Batman Begins with Christopher Bale, Liam Neeson and Michael Caine. Excellent.


----------



## Timothy

JoAnn L. said:


> Batman Begins with Christopher Bale, Liam Neeson and Michael Caine. Excellent.


 
Would this movie be something a 58 year old would enjoy, or is it more of a younger person's movie? I've hesitated to watch it, thinking I might be a bit long in the tooth for a Batman movie. Whatcha think?


----------



## jusnikki

Timothy said:


> Would this movie be something a 58 year old would enjoy, or is it more of a younger person's movie? I've hesitated to watch it, thinking I might be a bit long in the tooth for a Batman movie. Whatcha think?


 
I know you weren't talking to me but, LOL, I had to say you're "never to old" to watch any movie....So you should see the movie!!


----------



## Andy M.

I started to watch "The Avengers" which I had recorded from Starz.  I deleted it in less than an hour as I thought it was awful.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Timothy said:


> Would this movie be something a 58 year old would enjoy, or is it more of a younger person's movie? I've hesitated to watch it, thinking I might be a bit long in the tooth for a Batman movie. Whatcha think?



Well, I am older than you and I really enjoyed this film.A class act film. Great director and actors.


----------



## Dawgluver

At DH's insistence, " The Lovely Bones".  I had read the book years ago.  Not bad.

BTW, anything Batman is good.


----------



## TATTRAT

Dawgluver said:


> At DH's insistence, " The Lovely Bones".  I had read the book years ago.  Not bad.
> 
> BTW, anything Batman is good.



I just can't bring myself to watch it . . . I LOVED the book, and would hate to see it screwed up via film.

Noticed too that A&E Has done Kings, "Bag of Bones" into a series. THAT I am interested in seeing.

I watched Bill Cunninghams New York tonight. How awesome and what a life. Anyone into his work, photography, travel and/or fashion should check it out.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Timothy said:


> Would this movie be something a 58 year old would enjoy, or is it more of a younger person's movie? I've hesitated to watch it, thinking I might be a bit long in the tooth for a Batman movie. Whatcha think?



The new Batman's with Christian Bale are great, I think you would really like them.  Story, direction, acting...they score high on my list of movies I like to re-watch.


----------



## PattY1

The Hunting Party ( 1971)


----------



## Timothy

PrincessFiona60 said:


> The new Batman's with Christian Bale are great, I think you would really like them. Story, direction, acting...they score high on my list of movies I like to re-watch.


I'll give em a try! Thanks!


----------



## 4meandthem

Watched "Pirates Of the Caribbean- On Stranger Tides" and thought it was O.K. I think they need to put it to bed now though. I really like the original and they go down hill a little each time.


----------



## tinlizzie

Stage Beauty with Clare Danes and Billy Cruddup.  Danes' character was the first female to portray a woman on the English stage -- at a time when female characters were done by male actors only.


----------



## Andy M.

Grandson and I just watched Green Hornet.  It was a fun movie to watch.


----------



## Timothy

Andy M. said:


> Grandson and I just watched Green Hornet. It was a fun movie to watch.


Was it the latest one, Andy? I saw the ad for it on another video recently and decided to order it. It looked pretty darn good. Did you and the grandson enjoy it?


----------



## Andy M.

It's the one with Seth Rogan and Cameron Diaz.  It was fun to watch as long as you didn't expect too much.


----------



## Timothy

Andy M. said:


> It's the one with Seth Rogan and Cameron Diaz. It was fun to watch as long as you didn't expect too much.


That's the one I saw the preview for. Loved the humor. Thanks Andy!


----------



## jusnikki

Watched Paranormal Activity 3 this weekend. Wondering why they didn't show or changed most of the scenes that were in the previews?? 

But it was ok as far as "these series" goes..... (shrugging)


----------



## vitauta

jusnikki said:


> Watched Paranormal Activity 3 this weekend. Wondering why they didn't show or changed most of the scenes that were in the previews??
> 
> But it was ok as far as "these series" goes..... (shrugging)




hey nikki,not to put you on the spot or anything, (you're in good company) but why do people spend good money just to put themselves in mortal fear?  i've always avoided scary movies precisely because they stir up such sickly, stomach churning feelings that i never ever wish to visit, certainly not voluntarily.  is there some sort of pleasurable thrill that i'm missing?  i have always wondered about this, but have never received a satisfactory answer from my horror-movie-loving friends.  i also don't like to watch bloody, gory, violent movies for much the same reason--they make me feel ill....


----------



## jusnikki

vitauta said:


> hey nikki,not to put you on the spot or anything, (you're in good company) but why do people spend good money just to put themselves in mortal fear? i've always avoided scary movies precisely because they stir up such sickly, stomach churning feelings that i never ever wish to visit, certainly not voluntarily. is there some sort of pleasurable thrill that i'm missing? i have always wondered about this, but have never received a satisfactory answer from my horror-movie-loving friends. i also don't like to watch bloody, gory, violent movies for much the same reason--they make me feel ill....


 


LOL, good question. I really don't know. I just like the suspense of something creepy about to happen. And I'm one of those people no matter how I try to contain my scream, I scream.....very loudly, lol. But much as I love horror movies. I don't watch possession movies. I can't take them. I'd be having nightmares and seeing things in the dark for days. 

That question really has me thinking.....


----------



## buckytom

i watched "runaway jury" again this afternoon. really good movie. not too oldie, but still a goodie.


----------



## Timothy

Just watched "Thor". Amusing, good humor, must have head set to "fantasy" to enjoy it, but it was fun.

Also watched "The Siege" again and it's a great movie, even more than once.


----------



## simonbaker

Saw "Abducted" the other night.Action/Adventure with some nice, unique twists.


----------



## CharlieD

Watched Hanna last night. I think I've seen it already. Cannot figure out, but looked very familiar, especially the ending. Not sure though. But wonder it in fact i did seen it how Unmemorable it is. I did like it though.


----------



## tinlizzie

The Spanish Prisoner - a gripping David Mamet story with Steve Martin as a very rich man.  Fortunately not as gut-wrenching as Mamet's Glengarry Glen Ross, which I found hard to watch.


----------



## jusnikki

Has anybody seen "The Thing" yet?

The old version is one of my favs (I can't help it, I love horror movies). 
I was wondering if the new one was any good.


----------



## pacanis

Not the third version, Nikki.
You know a movie is good when it gets remade every thirty years or so.


----------



## jusnikki

pacanis said:


> Not the third version, Nikki.
> You know a movie is good when it gets remade every thirty years or so.


 

I didn't know this was a third version.
And yes, I figure it will be good.


----------



## pacanis

jusnikki said:


> I didn't know this was a third version.
> And yes, I figure it will be good.


 
Yeah, there was the one with James Arness called The Thing (something... from outer space maybe?) and the one with Kurt Russell.


----------



## Dawgluver

pacanis said:
			
		

> Not the third version, Nikki.
> You know a movie is good when it gets remade every thirty years or so.



Good grief.  That would make the original Thing 90 years old!


----------



## pacanis

Dawgluver said:


> Good grief. That would make the original Thing 90 years old!


 
Nooooo... Look at it this way; You can hold up three fingers, but only have two spaces inbetween them. The original Thing was in the early fifties, then the one with Kurt Russel was in the eighties, and then there's this new one. Sixty years or so between the first and last.
So the next one is due about 2041  Then it will be 90 years


----------



## Dawgluver

pacanis said:
			
		

> Nooooo... Look at it this way; You can hold up three fingers, but only have two spaces inbetween them. The original Thing was in the early fifties, then the one with Kurt Russel was in the eighties, and then there's this new one. Sixty years or so between the first and last.
> So the next one is due about 2041  Then it will be 90 years



Huh.  Math was never my strong suit.

I do remember seeing the first two (not in the 50’s,  thinking on Chiller Thriller).

Thanks for the math lesson, Pac!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> Huh.  Math was never my strong suit.
> 
> I do remember seeing the first two (not in the 50’s,  thinking on Chiller Thriller).
> 
> Thanks for the math lesson, Pac!



Don't ya just hate it when Math still kicks your butt after all these years...


----------



## kezlehan

Last movie I watched was The Devil's Rejects. Got all Halloweeny with my Mum by watching House of 1000 Corpses and The Devil's Rejects the other night. I love Rob Zombie and I am a horror film addict!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Captain America and Thor...Loved them!


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> Captain America and Thor...Loved them!



At the theatre, or are they on Pay Per View yet?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> At the theatre, or are they on Pay Per View yet?



I got the DVD's...my Marvel DVD collection is up to date!


----------



## simonbaker

I went to the theater with our 12 year old daughter & saw Puss & Boots in 3D.  $19.50 for the two of us then an additional $15.00 for popcorn, ice-cream & pop.  Does anyone ever clap after a movie anymore?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

simonbaker said:


> I went to the theater with our 12 year old daughter & saw Puss & Boots in 3D.  $19.50 for the two of us then an additional $15.00 for popcorn, ice-cream & pop.  Does anyone ever clap after a movie anymore?



Depends on the movie...we brought down the house at the end of the Harry Potter movies, same with Lord of the Rings.  A lot depends on the geek level of the audience


----------



## JoAnn L.

Just got done watching the 2009 version of Jane Eyre with Mia Wasikowska, Michael Fassbender and Judi Dench. It was alright but my all time favorite is the old black and white version make in 1944 with Orson Welles, Joan Fontaine, Margaret O'Brien and Agnes Moorehead.


----------



## pacanis

I just finished the afternoon off watching two movies. The first, a quirky movie I almost turned off that had a disturbing and depressing twist called "Lovely Still". After that I watched a depressing movie that only grew more and more depressing the longer it continued called "Everybody's Fine".
I may just hunt up "Brian's Song" or "Ol Yeller" to round things out


----------



## hamm4

We went to see Tower Heist last night. It was good.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I went to see Moneyball. I liked the movie but they never even mentioned Sabermetrics, which the book Moneyball was based on.


----------



## PattY1

Water For Elephants


----------



## tinlizzie

The Ruling Class, with a very young Peter O'Toole as a paranoid schiz who thought he was God.  Very strange movie, what with people breaking into song every now and then.  And I had never before heard the British words to "God Save the Queen."

Before that was "Even the Rain,"  thought-provoking film-within-a-film.  The title referred to 15th century Spanish in South America taking their water supply - 'even the rain' - from the indigenous people, as was also happening during the modern-day filming of Columbus in the New World.

I need a fluffy movie next; there must be something light in my Netflix queue.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

tinlizzie said:
			
		

> The Ruling Class, with a very young Peter O'Toole as a paranoid schiz who thought he was God.  Very strange movie, what with people breaking into song every now and then.  And I had never before heard the British words to "God Save the Queen."
> 
> Before that was "Even the Rain,"  thought-provoking film-within-a-film.  The title referred to 15th century Spanish in South America taking their water supply - 'even the rain' - from the indigenous people, as was also happening during the modern-day filming of Columbus in the New World.
> 
> I need a fluffy movie next; there must be something light in my Netflix queue.



My husband loves The Ruling Class. He kinda has this thing for old movies about crazy people.


----------



## jusnikki

Watched G.I. Joe:Rise of Cobra

Fairly good. It has some good action scenes..


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles. The first live action one. I love that movie.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles. The first live action one. I love that movie.



Love TMNT!!!  I must have 6 t-shirts...

Waiting impatiently for the last Harry potter on Friday!


----------



## Steve Kroll

We finally watched "Rango" the other night. I have to say I really liked it. I thought the story was very good (I don't know why, but it reminded me a little of the Mad Max movies) and the animation was top notch.


----------



## PattY1

The Perfect Host


----------



## vitauta

any given sunday.  a football film that actually caught and held my interest.  with oliver stone directing, and fine acting by al pacino (swoon), jamie fox (swoon), and (no swoon) cameron diaz, it could hardly go wrong....sure, there were the usual sports films' stereotypes,  but all the top notch talent made it more palatable and even forgivable....


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

The Princess Bride? Inconcievable!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> The Princess Bride? Inconcievable!



A classic!  Any moment we will be watching the last Harry Potter.


----------



## mudbug

The last Harry Potter.  Twice.


----------



## jusnikki

Captain America...Enjoyed it. Didn't like the ending but I can see where they're going with it.


----------



## Steve Kroll

Finally got around to watching "Rango." I liked it a lot, but it's one of the strangest cartoons I've seen. Reminded me of a cross between "High Plains Drifter" and the "Mad Max" movies.


----------



## vitauta

anybody excited about the long overdue muppet movie with jason segal?  coming soon....


----------



## jusnikki

vitauta said:


> anybody excited about the long overdue muppet movie with jason segal? coming soon....


 

I never have cared much for the muppets, even as a child. My daughter is excited about seeing it.


----------



## PattY1

Heart Like a Wheel 1983


----------



## CharlieD

Finally got to see True Grit, last night. Very good film. The actors did wonderful job. My wife did not even know who was plaing who for a good part of movie. Ok she needs new glasess.


----------



## tinlizzie

If a TV series counts, last night was several episodes of Larry David's Curb Your Enthusiasm.  What a guy.


----------



## roadfix

Road To Perdition.  Watched it a couple of nites ago.  I think this was like the third time I've seen this film.  Great flick.


----------



## Dawgluver

roadfix said:
			
		

> Road To Perdition.  Watched it a couple of nites ago.  I think this was like the third time I've seen this film.  Great flick.



  One of our local authors, Max Allen Collins, wrote the graphic novel that became the movie!


----------



## msmofet

The last Harry Potter movie


----------



## PrincessFiona60

msmofet said:


> The last Harry Potter movie



This weekend will be the last Harry Potter, Cars 2 and the re-release of The Lion King.  Realized the other day we didn't have Lion King on DVD.


----------



## tinlizzie

Casino Jack with Kevin Spacey as Jack Abramoff, superlobbyist.


----------



## PattY1

Cold Turkey 1971


----------



## FrankZ

Green Lantern...

Boy that was not good.

Watching Pirates on Stranger Tides now


----------



## simonbaker

Going to "Breaking dawn" tonight with my daughter & her friends.


----------



## JoAnn L.

I just got done watching THE BISHOP'S WIFE with Cary Grant, Loretta Young and David Niven one of my favorite films for the Holidays.


----------



## msmofet

JoAnn L. said:


> I just got done watching THE BISHOP'S WIFE with Cary Grant, Loretta Young and David Niven one of my favorite films for the Holidays.


 I LOVE that movie and ANY Cary Grant movie. I own a lot of his movies one of my FAVS is Father Goose


----------



## PattY1

Crazy, Stupid Love
It was better then I thought it would be. Amazon has it on sale to rent this weekend for $.99.


----------



## LPBeier

"The Girl With The Dragon Tatoo".  We watched the subtitled version (even though the disk also had it dubbed).  I love watching foreign films this way.  My Swedish is non-existent though - I do better with French!

Anyway, it was very good.  We are planning to watch the other two in the series as well.


----------



## msmofet

Remastered Lion King on DVD (It looks beautiful and the sound is great)


----------



## Dawgluver

Toy Story 3.  Not bad, but I liked the first two better.


----------



## pacanis

"Just Go With It". A very light-hearted Adam Sandler movie. One of his better ones if you ask me. I LOL'd several times.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

msmofet said:


> I LOVE that movie and ANY Cary Grant movie. I own a lot of his movies one of my FAVS is Father Goose



"Bringing Up Baby" my all time favorite Cary grant movie! LMBO!!!


----------



## msmofet

PrincessFiona60 said:


> "Bringing Up Baby" my all time favorite Cary grant movie! LMBO!!!


Mr. Blandings Builds His Dream House, Penny Serenade, To Catch A Thief, Charade, North By Northwest, People Will Talk, Walk Don't Run, Gunga Din  OH MY SO MANY!!


----------



## JoAnn L.

I bought a copy of Holiday Inn with Bing Crosby and Fred Astaire~the Special Edition.
It has all new bonus features. They have an intimate retrospective of Bing and Fred featuring an interview with Freds daughter Ava Astaire MacKenzie. I saw film footage I have never seen before. What a joy.


----------



## Steve Kroll

My wife and I went to see "Hugo" this weekend. It was actually a very sweet movie. Not at all what I was expecting. The 3D really makes it come to life.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

msmofet said:
			
		

> Mr. Blandings Builds His Dream House, Penny Serenade, To Catch A Thief, Charade, North By Northwest, People Will Talk, Walk Don't Run, Gunga Din  OH MY SO MANY!!



I don't think I've ever seen a Cary Grant movie that I didn't like. He's my favorite of the classic cinema actors. So much class and charisma in his roles. I think my favorite though is either To Catch a Theif (for the more serious side) or Houseboat (for the lighter side). I loved Sofia Lorene in Houseboat too; she was so fun. And my goodness that woman was gorgeous!


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

JoAnn L. said:
			
		

> I bought a copy of Holiday Inn with Bing Crosby and Fred Astaire~the Special Edition.
> It has all new bonus features. They have an intimate retrospective of Bing and Fred featuring an interview with Freds daughter Ava Astaire MacKenzie. I saw film footage I have never seen before. What a joy.



That's one of my husband's favorite movies! Where did you find it? I'd love to get it for him.


----------



## roadfix

I started to watch _Unknown_ last night but fell asleep on the couch mid way through.  I'll finish watching it tonight.


----------



## Dawgluver

purple.alien.giraffe said:
			
		

> I don't think I've ever seen a Cary Grant movie that I didn't like. He's my favorite of the classic cinema actors. So much class and charisma in his roles. I think my favorite though is either To Catch a Theif (for the more serious side) or Houseboat (for the lighter side). I loved Sofia Lorene in Houseboat too; she was so fun. And my goodness that woman was gorgeous!



It's the 25th anniversary of CG's death today.  He died of a massive aneurism after falling ill during a rehearsal while staying at the Blackhawk Hotel in Davenport, IA.  I've always loved his acting.


----------



## msmofet

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> That's one of my husband's favorite movies! Where did you find it? I'd love to get it for him.


I ordered that on DVD for my girl a few years. She loves classics as do I. 

Heres a link to order from Amazon:

Amazon.com: Holiday Inn (Special Edition): Bing Crosby, Fred Astaire, Marjorie Reynolds, Virginia Dale, Walter Abel, Louise Beavers, Irving Bacon, Marek Windheim, James Bell, John Gallaudet, Shelby Bacon, Joan Arnold, Mark Sandrich, Ben Holmes, Bert 

*Holiday Inn (Special Edition) (2006)*

Bing Crosby (Actor), Fred Astaire (Actor), Mark Sandrich (Director) | Rated: NR | Format: DVD 


List Price:$14.98
Price:$6.49 & eligible for *FREE Super Saver Shipping* on orders over $25. Details Deal Price: You Save:$8.49 (57%) Special Offers Available

*In Stock.*
Ships from and sold by *Amazon.com*. Gift-wrap available. 
*Want it delivered Thursday, December 1?* Order it in the next 22 hours and 31 minutes, and choose *One-Day Shipping* at checkout. 

*Ordering for Christmas?* To ensure delivery by December 24, choose *FREE Super Saver Shipping* at checkout. Read more about holiday shipping.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> I don't think I've ever seen a Cary Grant movie that I didn't like. He's my favorite of the classic cinema actors. So much class and charisma in his roles. I think my favorite though is either To Catch a Theif (for the more serious side) or Houseboat (for the lighter side). I loved Sofia Lorene in Houseboat too; she was so fun. And my goodness that woman was gorgeous!



Cary Grant is why my car is named Archie...looks good in a Tux!


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> Cary Grant is why my car is named Archie...looks good in a Tux!



Thought cars wore bras...  How'd you get a tux to fit your car, PF?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> Thought cars wore bras...  How'd you get a tux to fit your car, PF?



The Subie is dark grey with white sidewalls, looks like it's in a tux.


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> The Subie is dark grey with white sidewalls, looks like it's in a tux.



Awww, cute!


----------



## Dawgluver

Steve Kroll said:
			
		

> My wife and I went to see "Hugo" this weekend. It was actually a very sweet movie. Not at all what I was expecting. The 3D really makes it come to life.



I'm excited to see "Hugo" , have seen rave reviews.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> Awww, cute!



His name is tattooed on his behind!


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> His name is tattooed on his behind!



"The Car with the Archie Tattoo," isn't there a hit movie out about that now?  Along with "The Car Who Kicked the Hornet's Nest"?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> "The Car with the Archie Tattoo," isn't there a hit movie out about that now?  Along with "The Car Who Kicked the Hornet's Nest"?


----------



## JoAnn L.

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> That's one of my husband's favorite movies! Where did you find it? I'd love to get it for him.



I did ordered it from Amazon. I always have good luck ordering from them.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Thanks Msmofet and JoAnn!


----------



## msmofet

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> Thanks Msmofet and JoAnn!


 You're welcome and $6.49 is a great price.


----------



## Katie H

Steve Kroll said:


> My wife and I went to see "Hugo" this weekend. It was actually a very sweet movie. Not at all what I was expecting. The 3D really makes it come to life.



Glad to hear that, Steve.  Glenn and I are going to see it this afternoon.  I read the book when it came out and was totally captivated.  What imagination!!!!  Loved the images the author "painted" in my head.  Looked at some movie trailers yesterday and was impressed with what I saw.

I usually wait for most movies to come out on DVD, but I thought this one merited being seen on the big screen and I don't think I'm going to be disappointed.


----------



## Katie H

Glenn and I watched _Seven Pounds_ with Will Smith last night.  WOW!!  What a powerful film!!!!  He's truly a versatile and gifted actor.


----------



## pacanis

Katie H said:


> Glenn and I watched _Seven Pounds_ with Will Smith last night. WOW!! What a powerful film!!!! He's truly a versatile and gifted actor.


 

A very moving film. Tricky beginning though.


----------



## Somebunny

JoAnn L. said:
			
		

> I bought a copy of Holiday Inn with Bing Crosby and Fred Astaire~the Special Edition.
> It has all new bonus features. They have an intimate retrospective of Bing and Fred featuring an interview with Freds daughter Ava Astaire MacKenzie. I saw film footage I have never seen before. What a joy.



Love this movie, always a holiday favorite for me.  I must order!


----------



## simonbaker

I went & saw "Breaking Dawn, Part 1"  with my 12 year old daughter & her friend.


----------



## roadfix

I watched Pulp Fiction last night.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Just got done watching another old favorite THE BELLS OF ST. MARY's. It always felt special to me because I went to St. Mary's grade school and our nun's dressed just like those in the film.


----------



## Dawgluver

"National Lampoon's Vacation", then," It's Complicated " with Glenn Close, Alex Baldwin, and Steve Martin.  Much funnage!


----------



## PattY1

Larry Crowne
It was not bad, not real good, but not bad for a free-b I got from Amazon.


----------



## GB

The Big Lebowski. I saw it years ago and didn't really care for it. Everyone I know thinks it is the greatest movie ever made. I just didn't see it so I decided to try again. I still don't get it.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

GB said:


> The Big Lebowski. I saw it years ago and didn't really care for it. Everyone I know thinks it is the greatest movie ever made. I just didn't see it so I decided to try again. I still don't get it.



I've never got it, either.


----------



## GB

I am in good company then.


----------



## Dawgluver

+ 1

Didn't get it either.


----------



## vitauta

i only saw a portion of this movie, and never really got a handle.  there were parts i liked, though others were murky.  next time, if i get a chance to see this film all the way through, i'll see if i "get it" or not.  i'm a fan of raymond chandler's so i figure it's worth another go....


----------



## GB

We can start a club


----------



## luv2cook35

Sarah's Key last night - because I had already read the book it was easy to understand, but truly tragic and horrific.  I didn't know about that little dome in France during the beginning of WW2 when USA got involved.  No politics here, but worth a watch if you can stomach the atrocities.


----------



## pacanis

Sign me up. I never finished watching it either.

That avatar is bizarre, PF, lol.


----------



## Selkie

Harry Potter and the Half Blood Prince.


----------



## kezlehan

Watched Armageddon last night and going to watch Apollo 13 this afternoon. Love both movies. There's a bit of a theme going on I think...


----------



## buckytom

something in space is watching you, kez...lol.


----------



## kezlehan

buckytom said:
			
		

> something in space is watching you, kez...lol.



Don't freak me out ;-) hahaa!


----------



## pacanis

You need to round that out with Space Cowboys, Kez.


----------



## kezlehan

Hell yeah I do I love that film!!! That's after Apollo 13 then!


----------



## CharlieD

Stupid netflix have sent us Mister Tom, which was not on our list 5 times in the row, now. I keep "reperting problem" and telling them that it is the wrong movie, so they keep sending it again. This time Io am just going to send it back and not say anythig, I am afraid they will send it again .
Because of that we haven't really seen anything in a few weeks. 

Ok, this probably would have fit better in the venting thread, but it is just too funny.


----------



## simonbaker

JoAnn L. said:


> Just got done watching another old favorite THE BELLS OF ST. MARY's. It always felt special to me because I went to St. Mary's grade school and our nun's dressed just like those in the film.


I went to St. Mary's grade school too.  I will have to check that movie out!


----------



## msmofet

PattY1 said:


> Larry Crowne
> It was not bad, not real good, but not bad for a free-b I got from Amazon.


 How do you get freebies from amazon?

Watching Night at the Museum 2 again.


----------



## PattY1

msmofet said:


> How do you get freebies from amazon?
> 
> Watching Night at the Museum 2 again.



I had some problems and had to call tech support. After my problem was fixed he offered me a free movie. I could not turn that offer down.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Another movie I like to watch at Christmas time is THE SHOP AROUNG THE CORNER, with James Stewart and Margaret Sullavan. An old black and white film made in 1940. I love all the older character actors in the film.


----------



## buckytom

i watched "the disappearance of alice creed".

crappy movie, but gemma arterton (of "prince of persia" and "clash of the titans" fame) gets nekkid and tied to a bed, so i give it 4 stars!


----------



## Rocklobster

Fubar 2


----------



## roadfix

I watched West Side Story last night.


----------



## simonbaker

I saw "A Christmas Story"  It's a classic.


----------



## vitauta

roadfix said:


> I watched West Side Story last night.




it's been so long...was natalie wood good in the role of maria?  was she believable as a latino?  i am interested in the reopening of the case of her rather mysterious drowning death.  i know she was p.o'd that her songs in west side story were dubbed.


----------



## roadfix

^^^  I'm not into musicals at all but I had forgotten how good that movie was.  I was just channel flipping and it came on.  I also had forgotten Natalie Wood played the part.  She played the role as a Latina very well.


----------



## PattY1

Rocklobster said:


> Fubar 2




Hangover 2? LOL


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Just finished Sci-Fi Channel's "Neverland."  Excellent story and quite fun.  It's the story of how Peter and Captain Hook became who they were, before any of the Wendy story.


----------



## PattY1

"How Beer Saved The World". It is a documentary on Netflix.
Interesting......


----------



## GB

PattY1 said:


> "How Beer Saved The World". It is a documentary on Netflix.
> Interesting......


I might have seen that on the History channel a little while ago. If it is the same one then it was great.


----------



## PattY1

GB said:


> I might have seen that on the History channel a little while ago. If it is the same one then it was great.



I think I will watch it again, next time drinking a beer!!View attachment 12591


----------



## FrankZ

We watched the second part of the last Harry Potter movie last night.


----------



## Rocklobster

PattY1 said:


> Hangover 2? LOL


haven't seen that one yet,  on the list


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Peter Pan, the live action from a few years ago.  loved it!


----------



## bakechef

Went to the cheap theater today saw The Three Musketeers and The Help.  4 movie tickets 2 drinks and a large refillable popcorn $16.  Awesome way to spend the afternoon on the cheap.


----------



## FrankZ

We watched Star Trek: Generations last night.


----------



## CharlieD

Netflix finally sent the right movie Super 8, eh, could have watched Mister Tom again instead.


----------



## Andy M.

Ocean's Thirteen.  I DVRd about a week ago.  Not sure it was worth it.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CharlieD said:


> Netflix finally sent the right movie Super 8, eh, could have watched Mister Tom again instead.



I liked "Super 8"  kinda corny ending, but it was a good watch!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Andy M. said:


> Ocean's Thirteen.  I DVRd about a week ago.  Not sure it was worth it.



Yes, they need to stop that franchise.


----------



## hamm4

Just finished Santa Baby. On a Hallmark marathon.


----------



## DaveSoMD

A badly-cut version of Footloose on CMT.


----------



## msmofet

Stephen King's Bag of Bones. I was very disappointed with it. They soul of the story was missing. I read that book in 2 days when it was published and since have listened to the audio book 2 more times. The audio book is unabridged and read by King himself!! The TV movie was sorely lacking the fire of the book.


----------



## mudbug

Cowboys and Aliens - OK I guess, if you like James Bond and Indiana Jones fighting monsters out West.  The previews were much more tempting.


----------



## roadfix

The Kids Are All Right on cable.


----------



## jusnikki

msmofet said:


> Stephen King's Bag of Bones. I was very disappointed with it. They soul of the story was missing. I read that book in 2 days when it was published and since have listened to the audio book 2 more times. The audio book is unabridged and read by King himself!! The TV movie was sorely lacking the fire of the book.


 

I hadn't read the book but the movie was...meh'..


----------



## Dawgluver

msmofet said:
			
		

> Stephen King's Bag of Bones. I was very disappointed with it. They soul of the story was missing. I read that book in 2 days when it was published and since have listened to the audio book 2 more times. The audio book is unabridged and read by King himself!! The TV movie was sorely lacking the fire of the book.



I remember King's "It", part 1, on TV being wonderfully terrifying.  Part 2 was totally lame and disappointing.

Will add "Bag of Bones" to my reading list, not movie list!


----------



## msmofet

Bing, Danny, Rosemary and Vera "White Christmas"!!


----------



## Somebunny

msmofet said:
			
		

> Bing, Danny, Rosemary and Vera "White Christmas"!!



One of my favorite Christmas movies along with Holiday Inn! I'm a sucker for musicals!


----------



## vitauta

jusnikki said:


> I hadn't read the book but the movie was...meh'..




so good to see you critiquing a movie again, nikki--been missing you and your always entertaining posts!   hope all is well...


----------



## jusnikki

vitauta said:


> so good to see you critiquing a movie again, nikki--been missing you and your always entertaining posts! hope all is well...


 

Thank you Vitauta, all is going fairly well and I'm glad to be back posting. Even though I was only gone a few days it seems like so much longer, lol.


----------



## FrankZ

We watch Due Date and Hall Pass last night.  

Due Date was bad, but Robert Downey Jr. was, as usual, good.

Hall Pass was MUCH better than I expected, but not a great movie.


----------



## hamm4

The original Miracle on 34th Street


----------



## msmofet

hamm4 said:


> The original Miracle on 34th Street


 Me too little Natalie


----------



## kezlehan

2012 on my beautiful new Samsung 32" Full HD LCD tv I am very proud to say I won last week. Just your bog standard enter your details and click submit type of thing. Never thought I'd win!


----------



## msmofet

Congrats on the TV win!!


----------



## msmofet

Hub has Ice Station Zebra on


----------



## jusnikki

I watched "Super 8" this weekend..... This movie didn't do anything for me. It could have been made better. And the ending....CORNY!! I mean whhhyyyyy would...well anyway, don't want to give anything away for those who haven't seen it. 

This movie goes into the "wont be watched again" catagory...


----------



## roadfix

Man On Wire


----------



## Addie

Some kind of Christmas movie. I just have the TV on for background sound. That channel just goes from one Xmas movie to the next. Saves me from getting up and changing the channel.


----------



## kezlehan

msmofet said:
			
		

> Congrats on the TV win!!



Thank you!!! Today I plan on watching Knowing on bluray. Pity it's got Nicolas Cage in it who I can't stand, although he is a good actor.


----------



## FrankZ

We watched Red Riding Hood last night.


----------



## tinlizzie

Follow the River - the saga of a woman captured by Shawnees in the mid-1700's, escaped, and found her way back hundreds of miles to Virginia by following the New River.  Found a website this morning with the historical facts, which were a bit different from the movie.  So-so movie, impressive true tale.


----------



## jusnikki

Apocalypso, great movie!


----------



## hamm4

We went to see the new Mission Impossible. It was awesome!


----------



## PattY1

Today I watched: Passion Fish and You Again.


----------



## FrankZ

We watched I Am Number Four last night.

Twas ok, but it wouldn't be a keeper.


----------



## Katie H

We watched _Water for Elephants_ last night.  It was really, really good.  The only actor I recognized by name was Reese Witherspoon and Hal Holbrook, who both played a major characters.  I'd read the book a little while ago and felt the movie would be worth seeing.  Definitely.  I fell in love with Rosie in the book and did again when I watched the movie.


----------



## kezlehan

American Psycho. It was ok.


----------



## msmofet

I watched this weeks TNT Mystery Movie "Deck The Halls" (*NOT* to be mistaken for the movie with Danny D and Matthew B). I liked it.


----------



## blissful

tinlizzie said:


> Follow the River - the saga of a woman captured by Shawnees in the mid-1700's, escaped, and found her way back hundreds of miles to Virginia by following the New River.  Found a website this morning with the historical facts, which were a bit different from the movie.  So-so movie, impressive true tale.


The Book--Follow the River--is riveting, I couldn't put it down. My dad read it, he couldn't put it down either and he doesn't like reading. I lent my copy out and it never was returned. Definately A+++

The movie--Unthinkable--government torture, blood and body parts, psychological torture. This one is going in the 'never watch again list'.


----------



## blissful

The Descendents (at a movie theater bistro)

Excellent! 
I won't spoil it for you, but must say, when Clooney kissed that woman--THAT was FUNNY and I burst out laughing immediately, the rest of the audience caught up with my laughter after about 7 seconds.
And when Sid was punched--it was so well deserved and funny.
The rest of it was tender, sad, sweet--quite a good film!


----------



## JoAnn L.

Hide and Seek with Robert DeNiro and Dakota Fanning. The DVD includes 4 alternate endings.


----------



## tinlizzie

Tchaikovsky - a biopic, Russian with subtitles.  Hard to follow, but nice for a flavor of the times -- fashions (lots of facial hair for men those days), sumptuous settings, social mores.  I like to hear the Nutcracker this time of year, and this story was a plus, although apparently his was not a very happy life.


----------



## Addie

The Boston Ballet Company is presenting the _Nutcracker_ in its classical form for for the last time this year. Next year they will be updating it to a more modern style. The last time they tried to do this, the audience got up and walked out. They didn't even get to finish out the run to the 31st. My sister and I went to see it that year and we walked out also. It was a disaster. Clowns jumping through hula hoops, tempo of music speeded up, etc. The _Nutcracker_ was never designed for modern jazz dancing.


----------



## buckytom

i watched wall street last night. it sucked.

i kept waiting for a optimus prime to crash the stock exchange, and michael douglas to sleep with a crazy woman.

but i turned it off when susan sarandon absolutely destroyed her role with her terrible lawn guyland accent. it was like she just came from a dentist and was suffering the effects of novacane.


----------



## roadfix

I watched SWAT last night and it sucked, big time.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Watched COWBOYS AND ALIENS last night and really enjoyed it. Daniel Craig was excellent in the part he played.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Watched "The Tourist"  how the heck did I miss this movie? It was really good.  Then for kicks, I watched "Salt" another favorite.


----------



## DaveSoMD

A Christmas Story (2nd time through this morning).


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Raiders of the Lost Ark.  Later on, my favorite Christmas movie...Diehard!


----------



## buckytom

i worked as an usher in a movie theater when "raiders of the lost arc" was first shown. i can do almost every line from that movie. in fact, my buddy and i used to re-enact the movie in the lobby as it was playing while everyone was seated, lol.

that was back before megaplexes, when theaters were single, huge screens in a gigantic room replete with balconies. now movie theaters are getting closer to peep shows, or watching a movie in a long, descending hallway.


----------



## roadfix

I just got done watching The Princess Bride.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

We are going to see the new Sherlock Holmes tonight!


----------



## blissful

buckytom said:


> i worked as an usher in a movie theater when "raiders of the lost arc" was first shown. i can do almost every line from that movie. in fact, my buddy and i used to re-enact the movie in the lobby as it was playing while everyone was seated, lol.
> 
> that was back before megaplexes, when theaters were single, huge screens in a gigantic room replete with balconies. now movie theaters are getting closer to peep shows, or watching a movie in a long, descending hallway.



what are the best lines in that movie?
One of the better theaters here has 'dinner and a movie'......they serve you during the movie.......it's neat!

Has anyone seen the Girl with the Tattoo--my son is afraid that it is too racy for me?


----------



## Katie H

blissful said:


> what are the best lines in that movie?
> One of the better theaters here has 'dinner and a movie'......they serve you during the movie.......it's neat!
> 
> Has anyone seen the Girl with the Tattoo--my son is afraid that it is too racy for me?



Haven't seen the movie but I've read the book, _The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo_, and loved it.  It's part of a trilogy and, as far as I'm concerned, all are great.

I don't know if I'd classify the story as racy, but it does have it's somewhat unusual moments.  The "girl" is, to me, very fascinating.  She doesn't think like the rest of us.  You do have to have an open mind, though, when it comes to any of the three books.  I loved them anyway and was sad to learn that the author died before he wrote any more stories with the characters.  He was very talented.


----------



## blissful

thanks Katie H---I wish I had time to read the books first........but since I don't, and we are going tomorrow, I'm looking forward to the movie from your description.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I have decided to NOT see the movie, I love Daniel Craig, but I just can't see him as Blomquist.  Also, I love the books as written, I'm afraid I would not like a mangled script.


----------



## msmofet

buckytom said:


> i worked as an usher in a movie theater when "raiders of the lost arc" was first shown. i can do almost every line from that movie. in fact, my buddy and i used to re-enact the movie in the lobby as it was playing while everyone was seated, lol.
> 
> that was back before megaplexes, when theaters were single, huge screens in a gigantic room replete with balconies. now movie theaters are getting closer to peep shows, or watching a movie in a long, descending hallway.


 I worked at a movie theater when it came out also. WOW I hated walking the house when Rocky Horror was playing!!


----------



## msmofet

Auntie Mame


----------



## jusnikki

I watched Rise of the Planet of the Apes, It was fairly good. I'd recommend it.

I watche a movie on tv, I think it was called A Man in the Forrest, Or Left in the Forrest but it was good. It was on late and I fell asleep on it. I hate I didn't see the ending. But it was about a hunter, i think he was a hunter, that was maulded by an animal and left for dead by his own people. 

I also watched a movie called Equilibrium. I liked it ok. I'd recommend it. It had some unexpectant turns in it..


----------



## DaveSoMD

msmofet said:


> Auntie Mame



I love that movie!  


Last night we watched "Daleks - Invasion Earth 2150 AD".  It is a Dr. Who movie with Peter Cushing made in 1966.


----------



## tinlizzie

Last night was _Frenzy_, an old Alfred Hitchcock film.  Cracking good!  When it was over, the plain old TV stuff was such a letdown.


----------



## slett

Watched The Other Guys last night.  Kinda funny.  Generally like Whalberg & Farrel is good as long as he's not the only focus in the movie.  No regrets.


----------



## Fabiabi

We need to talk about kevin- I was very moved by this film. I didn't read the book prior to seeing the film but it was very well made in my opinion.


----------



## kezlehan

Just got back from watching the new Mission Impossible... 7/10


----------



## FrankZ

We watched Columbiana this afternoon.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Just got done watching Portrait Of Jennie, one of my all time favorites. It stars Joseph Cotton, Jennifer Jones and Ethel Barrymore.


----------



## Barbara L

A few days ago we saw "Rise of the Planet of the Apes." It was really good! If you are a fan of any of the Planet of the Apes movies, I would definitely recommend it.

Last night we finally got to see parts 1 and 2 of "Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows."


----------



## Merlot

On edit, apparantly my quote did not work the way I had planned!!!!  This was in reply to Bliss's question of The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo.  


I watched it a few weeks ago. There is nudity, a sex scene or so, not sure what is too racy for you.  I enjoyed the movie but would like to read the books! The latest movie I watched (read the book as well) was The Help and I enjoyed both.


----------



## buckytom

"diary of a wimpy kid: rodrick rules".

my family has read all of the books, so the movie was a lot of fun.


----------



## roadfix

Alfred Hitchcock's 'Lifeboat'


----------



## apratt

Walk the Line. <3 it!


----------



## GB

buckytom said:


> "diary of a wimpy kid: rodrick rules".
> 
> my family has read all of the books, so the movie was a lot of fun.



This was the last one we watched too. My daughter has been reading those books at breakneck speed so I was happy to be able to watch the movie with her and enjoy it together.


----------



## CWS4322

The Usual Suspects.


----------



## simonbaker

We went to see "The babysitter" last weekend. The kids went to see "The chipmunks".  I have a feeling it won't be to long before "The Babysitter" is on HBO.


----------



## buckytom

GB said:


> This was the last one we watched too. My daughter has been reading those books at breakneck speed so I was happy to be able to watch the movie with her and enjoy it together.



i'll bet you have a smart little cookie there, gb.

we got our son the 'diary of a wimpy kid:do it yourself book" for christmas to complete his collection. does your daughter have it yet?

my son was really quiet the other day, a strange occurance for him, so when i looked in i saw him feverishly writing in the book.

today, he told me that all of his life's secrets are written down in it...lol.


----------



## Addie

buckytom said:


> i'll bet you have a smart little cookie there, gb.
> 
> we got our son the 'diary of a wimpy kid:do it yourself book" for christmas to complete his collection. does your daughter have it yet?
> 
> my son was really quiet the other day, a strange occurance for him, so when i looked in i saw him feverishly writing in the book.
> 
> today, he told me that all of his life's secrets are written down in it...lol.


 
My granddaughter kept diaries for years. The only time I ever peaked into one wasl when her mothe died. I really needed to find out how she was feeling. And I am glad I did. Shortly after, inspite of the pain it caused me, I started taling to her about the death. She broke down in sobs a couple of times. The one thing I found out is that she was holding back from talking to me because she didn't want to hurt me.


----------



## GB

Bucky, that is the one she does not have. She just mentioned it to me the other day. We did not know exactly what that one was all about. Is it just like a blank journal?

Addie, that is a very sad, but very sweet story.


----------



## jusnikki

Watched Xmen:First Class last night. I love Xmen so my opinion about the movie would be bias......but it was GREAT!


----------



## Rocklobster

Watched American Beauty with Kevin Spacey last night. My GF had never seen it before, so we checked it out. Good movie. Third time for me...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

jusnikki said:


> Watched Xmen:First Class last night. I love Xmen so my opinion about the movie would be bias......but it was GREAT!



X-Men Rock!


----------



## buckytom

GB said:


> Bucky, that is the one she does not have. She just mentioned it to me the other day. We did not know exactly what that one was all about. Is it just like a blank journal?
> 
> Addie, that is a very sad, but very sweet story.


 

geebs, from the few peeks i've taken, it's somewhere between a questionnaire and mad libs, with those pencil stick figure drawings sprinkled about.


----------



## GB

Thanks BT. Rach will love that.


----------



## CharlieD

Saw the old Hindy movie awara last night. What a teat jorker. Awesome.


----------



## FrankZ

Barbara L said:


> A few days ago we saw "Rise of the Planet of the Apes." It was really good! If you are a fan of any of the Planet of the Apes movies, I would definitely recommend it.




We watched that.  Was pretty good.  Got it free on Vudu.


----------



## Pichet

Yeah I hear this latest rise of the apes is actually good. The other ones I heard are terrible. Not really my cup of tea!

I watched gone baby gone at the weekend and thought it was excellent


----------



## PrincessFiona60

FrankZ said:


> We watched that.  Was pretty good.  Got it free on Vudu.



I loved "Rise" it was a terrific story!  But then, I've liked all the Ape movies...


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> I loved "Rise" it was a terrific story!  But then, I've liked all the Ape movies...



I've liked them all too.  Will have to check out "Rise".


----------



## pacanis

I gotta watch that soon. I'm going to PPV it rather than waiting for Netflix.

This morning I watched The Trip. Not really sure where this movie was going or what tale they were trying to tell... it seemed to suit my 6:00AM mood though.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> I've liked them all too.  Will have to check out "Rise".



Excellent pre-story, it really covered the bases well for all the movies.  And I know he was CGI, but Caesar is a real...person!!!


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> Excellent pre-story, it really covered the bases well for all the movies.  And I know he was CGI, but Caesar is a real...person!!!



Sounds fun!  On the list!


----------



## DaveSoMD

We watched The Canterville Ghost with Patrick Stewart tonight.


----------



## FrankZ

Watched Terminator 2 tonight, just cause I could.


----------



## Steve Kroll

As a teen in the seventies, I was always a big fan of Led Zeppelin, so I was very excited to sit down tonight and finally see "The Song Remains The Same." Other than a few nostalgic moments, I have to say I was just a tad disappointed.


----------



## Barbara L

We just finished watching "Cloverfield" on DVD. At first it was so slow and a little irritating (being shot from the view of a video recorder), but we actually ended up kind of enjoying it.


----------



## tinlizzie

Stranger Than Paradise, a movie by Jim Jarmusch, and was it ever strange!  No surprise there, though - you can't beat him for un-Hollywood films, e.g., Coffee and Cigarettes with Bill Murray and Tom Waits.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Barbara L said:


> We just finished watching "Cloverfield" on DVD. At first it was so slow and a little irritating (being shot from the view of a video recorder), but we actually ended up kind of enjoying it.



I've been trying to be interested in it, but just can't seem to build the enthusiasm.  The trailers for it looked like it would scare your socks off, I don't like having my socks scared off.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I've been trying to be interested in it, but just can't seem to build the enthusiasm. The trailers for it looked like it would scare your socks off, I don't like having my socks scared off.


 
What's the matter scaidy-cat? Fraid of cold feet? I hate movies that scare me also. I want to be entertained, not terrorized.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> What's the matter scaidy-cat? Fraid of cold feet? I hate movies that scare me also. I want to be entertained, not terrorized.



I have always had very vivid dreams and I WILL incorporate what I see in movies into them.  The movie doesn't just scare me once, it continues night after night in my sleep.  One movie I saw, many years ago, terrorized me for almost a year before my brain would let it go.


----------



## jusnikki

Cloverfield isn't scary but I'm a horror buff so it takes alot to scare me. Although i do have limits, lol. Cloverfield was very disappointing to say the least.  

I have Don't Be Afraid of the Dark for the weekend... While I do like horror movies, if my husband has to work I don't watch them alone....


----------



## Dawgluver

The Dark Knight.  I liked it, and sad as it was Heath Ledger's last film.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Watching_ Van Helsing_, I lost track of how many times i've seen it, but I still enjoy it.


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> Watching Van Helsing, I lost track of how many times i've seen it, but I still enjoy it.



I would be watching that too, but SNL is on!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> I would be watching that too, but SNL is on!



I'm just glad the football is done for the day!


----------



## Barbara L

We just watched "Margin Call."  The language was horrible, but the movie had a great cast (Kevin Spacey, Jeremy Irons, Demi Moore, to name a few) and was pretty good.  I kept expecting it to go in certain directions, and it didn't, which is just as well. 

It was definitely one of those types of movies that had you shaking your head in disappointment at the human race.   What Jeremy Irons said at the end kind of gave credence to something I have often said, which is that if you took all the money/wealth in the world and divided it equally among every human on Earth, within 30 days the world would be back, financially, to the way it was before the wealth was divided.


----------



## roadfix

Elevator Girl


----------



## CWS4322

The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo. I thought it was very good. I have read the books and knew the story. The screenplay writer picked the high points from the novel and wove them into the movie so that if there are sequels, the threads to Elisabet's back story were introduced in the movie.


----------



## GB

From Dusk Till Dawn. I love Quentin Tarantino films.


----------



## simonbaker

We went & saw sherlock holmes tonight. My daughter(13) & dh liked it. Me, not so much.


----------



## msmofet

Jurrasic Park: The Lost World for the countless time.


----------



## msmofet

I love Jeff Goldblum movies. I didn't care for the fly though (to gross LOL I prefer the original and I don't even want to talk about the 2nd one with Eric Stoltz BRRR). One of my favorite Jeff roles was in Vibes. Has anyone seen that? Cindy Lauper and Peter Falk were in it. I love Jeff's quirkiness. Another fav is Independence Day


----------



## Kayelle

CWS4322 said:


> The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo. I thought it was very good. I have read the books and knew the story. The screenplay writer picked the high points from the novel and wove them into the movie so that if there are sequels, the threads to Elisabet's back story were introduced in the movie.



I went to the movies to see it also, CWS. I have not read the book.  While I thought the story and the acting were *excellent*, the two rape scenes disturbed me to the point of physical and emotional nausea, like *nothing* I've ever seen before, and I don't shock all that easily.
If anyone has the slightest thought of seeing this movie with a youngster thinking the R rating is tame.....think again. The scenes could have been dealt with effectively in a more creative and less graphic way. It really makes me wonder why these film makers can't be more creative and less *gross. *  Grrrr....


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Kayelle said:


> I went to the movies to see it also, CWS. I have not read the book.  While I thought the story and the acting were *excellent*, the two rape scenes disturbed me to the point of physical and emotional nausea, like *nothing* I've ever seen before, and I don't shock all that easily.
> If anyone has the slightest thought of seeing this movie with a youngster thinking the R rating is tame.....think again. The scenes could have been dealt with effectively in a more creative and less graphic way. It really makes me wonder why these film makers can't be more creative and less *gross. *  Grrrr....



The scenes were equally disturbing in the book, Kayelle.  One reason I do not want to see the movie.


----------



## CharlieD

Saw Unknown last nigh. I like Liam Neeson, so pretty much anything he is in I will like.


----------



## CWS4322

PrincessFiona60 said:


> The scenes were equally disturbing in the book, Kayelle.  One reason I do not want to see the movie.


 I had hoped that the rape scene and the scene where she gets her revenge, would be omitted. I found the graphic description of it in the book more disturbing. However, to fill in the back story should the other two books be made into English movies, the guardian had to be included and his role in the whole plot as to why she was institutionalized and how this was acccomplished.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CWS4322 said:


> I had hoped that the rape scene and the scene where she gets her revenge, would be omitted. I found the graphic description of it in the book more disturbing. However, to fill in the back story should the other two books be made into English movies, the guardian had to be included and his role in the whole plot as to why she was institutionalized and how this was acccomplished.



Absolutely integral to the stories...but not something _I need_ to watch on a screen.


----------



## vitauta

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Absolutely integral to the stories...but not something _I need_ to watch on a screen.





how do you portray deeply disturbing rape events in a film without graphics?  now that you have this deeply disturbing concept in your mind, how would you realistically convey it in a movie?  it cannot be done tastefully and effectively at the same time, imo....


----------



## PrincessFiona60

vitauta said:


> how do you portray deeply disturbing rape events in a film without graphics?  now that you have this deeply disturbing concept in your mind, how would you realistically convey it in a movie?  it cannot be done tastefully and effectively at the same time, imo....



I agree and it's my choice to NOT watch violence like that.  My life has enough trauma in it without watching fictional trauma.  I adore the books, but will not watch the movies.


----------



## CWS4322

I have not gone to a movie in a movie theater for over 20 years. I could not stop reading the books when I read them, so this was one movie I wanted to see on the big screen. There is a lot of violence across the three books--I think the 2nd one in the trilogy has the most violence, but none of the others have sexual violence, if I recall.


----------



## Addie

If there is a book I want to read, I will not see the movie. It never does the story the justice that the book does.


----------



## roadfix

I watched Sucker Punch last night.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Watched, "The King's Speech" last night, it was absolutely excellent.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Watched, "The King's Speech" last night, it was absolutely excellent.


 
I am a history buff and knew about the speech impediment. He worked so hard to overcome it. You have to admire someone like that. I love Colin firth.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> I am a history buff and knew about the speech impediment. He worked so hard to overcome it. You have to admire someone like that. I love Colin firth.



I am so horrible with dates, I was a bit lost until he called his daughters by name, Elizabeth and Margaret, then I knew who everyone was and understood the surrounding history.

I have to do, for me, complex math to figure out what year I married Shrek.


----------



## Kayelle

I went and saw "War Horse" today and enjoyed it a lot.  I had a purse full of tissues ready but I didn't need them.  Because of the beautiful cinematography, it really should be seen in a theater.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I don't do horse movies in public...I almost drowned the audience watching Seabiscut.


----------



## PattY1

Walking Tall ~ 2004 Staring "The Rock"


----------



## FrankZ

roadfix said:


> I watched Sucker Punch last night.





PrincessFiona60 said:


> Watched, "The King's Speech" last night, it was absolutely excellent.



I have these both queued up on the DVR, though we watched Sucker Punch on BD when it hit the Redbox.


----------



## bakechef

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> Watched, "The King's Speech" last night, it was absolutely excellent.



Absolutely loved that movie, becoming a big Colin Firth fan.


----------



## Addie

bakechef said:


> Absolutely loved that movie, becoming a big Colin Firth fan.


 
I will watch anything he is in.


----------



## kezlehan

bakechef said:
			
		

> Absolutely loved that movie, becoming a big Colin Firth fan.



That movie was excellent. Really not my thing but I fully enjoyed it!


----------



## roadfix

I just watched Sayonara Itsuka on Netflix streaming.  A new Japanese film filmed in Thailand, beautifully photographed, love story.


----------



## Barbara L

Last night we watched "Contagion."  We both really liked it.

The night before, we watched "Hereafter."  We're going to have to try that one again because I must have missed something. James slept through most of it so he obviously missed a lot.  I was awake and I watched it, but I was tired so I must have missed something because I totally did not get the end at all.  We will try it again soon to see if it made any sense because it sure didn't that night.


----------



## Claire

You're all going to laugh.  The last movie I saw in a theater?  Dirty Old Men.  Seriously.  I gave up "going to the movies"  pretty much the last time I went to one in Hawaii, and the popcorn was stale and in huge bags brought in from the mainland.  What's the point of going to a theater if not popcorn?  So now it's Netflix, and hubby pretty much gets what he wants.  Can't remember what the last one that I thought was good.


----------



## FrankZ

We watched The Kings Speech last night, it wasn't as slow as I thought it might be.

We also watched Love and Other Drugs.  Not bad, Kathleen said "I hate this movie" about halfway through, then changed her mind near the end.


----------



## tinlizzie

I, too, liked The King's Speech - and think Geoffrey Rush is underrated.  He's always good.

Last night watched Shutter Island w/Leonardo Di Caprio.  Kept thinking it was just OK, nothing special, until toward the end.  One of those creepers that leaves you thinking it really was worth making.  I should have known Scorsese would come through.

Before that, it was Last Orders with Michael Caine, but also with Bob Hoskins who IMHO stole the show -- another underrated actor.  Touching story all in all that unfolded beautifully.


----------



## kezlehan

tinlizzie said:
			
		

> I, too, liked The King's Speech - and think Geoffrey Rush is underrated.  He's always good.
> 
> Last night watched Shutter Island w/Leonardo Di Caprio.  Kept thinking it was just OK, nothing special, until toward the end.  One of those creepers that leaves you thinking it really was worth making.  I should have known Scorsese would come through.
> 
> Before that, it was Last Orders with Michael Caine, but also with Bob Hoskins who IMHO stole the show -- another underrated actor.  Touching story all in all that unfolded beautifully.



I loved Shutter Island although the ending was a bit of a disappointment for me. Still a great move though. 
Another good Di Caprio movie is Blood Diamond. His acting in that is world class in my opinion.

Watched Revolver on Netflix this afternoon. What a load of rubbish I don't have a clue what it was about and got so bored I ended up browsing the net on my phone 3/4 of the way through. So boring.


----------



## Kayelle

I love to go to the movies, especially at this time of year before the Globe and Oscar awards.  My friends and I saw "The Artist" yesterday and I loved every minute of it.
Who would have ever thought that a silent movie made in 2011 would have the world buzzing about awards?  Here's an interesting trailer...
The Artist trailers and video clips on Yahoo! Movies


----------



## Barbara L

kezlehan said:


> I loved Shutter Island although the ending was a bit of a disappointment for me. Still a great move though.
> Another good Di Caprio movie is Blood Diamond. His acting in that is world class in my opinion.
> 
> Watched Revolver on Netflix this afternoon. What a load of rubbish I don't have a clue what it was about and got so bored I ended up browsing the net on my phone 3/4 of the way through. So boring.


I definitely agree with what you said about his acting in "Blood Diamond." 

Tonight we watched "Hit List" with Cuba Gooding Jr. and Cole Hauser.  I didn't like the language, but the movie was pretty good.


----------



## JoAnn L.

My grandson and I just got done watching Pixar~Short Films: Vol. 1. Very inventive.


----------



## FrankZ

We watched Flawless earlier today.


----------



## tinlizzie

God's Country - a 1985 documentary by French film-maker Louis Malle.  Here's what the Netflix envelope says:  "Over the course of 6 years...Malle chronicles the shocking economic decline of a small Midwestern farming community in the cradle of America's heartland.  After capturing the daily lives of Glencoe, Minn., residents on film in 1979, Malle returned in 1985 at the start of Ronald Reagan's second presidential term to find the town drowning in foreclosures and financial crises."  Just fascinating to watch; I wonder about today's Glencoe.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Grandson was off of school today because of all of the snow, so we had a movie marathon. First we watched E.T. (1982) then Mr. Bean's Vacation, The Goonies and Beauty and The Beast ( I had never seen that one).


----------



## Rocklobster

kezlehan said:


> I loved Shutter Island although the ending was a bit of a disappointment for me. Still a great move though.
> .


Why was the ending a disappointment for you? It's nice to see an American made movie that isn't tied up in a nice feely bow.


----------



## Addie

JoAnn L. said:


> Grandson was off of school today because of all of the snow, so we had a movie marathon. First we watched E.T. (1982) then Mr. Bean's Vacation, The Goonies and Beauty and The Beast ( I had never seen that one).


 
I just loved Angela Landsbury as Mrs. Potts.


----------



## roadfix

Mao's Last Dancer.   I've seen this movie twice before and watched it again at work on Netflix streaming.


----------



## Kayelle

roadfix said:


> Mao's Last Dancer.   I've seen this movie twice before and watched it again at work on Netflix streaming.



Road, I was in the mood for a good movie, and since you've seen this three times I thought I'd watch it this afternoon on my streaming NetFlix.
I *really *enjoyed it and I doubt I would have picked it without a recommendation.  I really like true stories that are uplifting about the human spirit. It was time well spent.


----------



## chopper

Watched Casino Royale last night with my Hubby!  Such a good movie!  I love that Bond is a tough guy again in this movie. Not a pretty boy like some of the men who have played Bond.


----------



## GB

Just watched Inglorious Bastards. I love how QT tells a story.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

chopper said:


> Watched Casino Royale last night with my Hubby!  Such a good movie!  I love that Bond is a tough guy again in this movie. Not a pretty boy like some of the men who have played Bond.




Daniel Craig <swoon>


----------



## FrankZ

Watched Battlefield Earth: A Saga of the Year 3000 last night.

Oh
GOODNESS
CRIKEY

BAD!
BAD!

BAD!

Never again will my eyes gaze upon this one.  UGH.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

FrankZ said:


> Watched Battlefield Earth: A Saga of the Year 3000 last night.
> 
> Oh
> GOODNESS
> CRIKEY
> 
> BAD!
> BAD!
> 
> BAD!
> 
> Never again will my eyes gaze upon this one.  UGH.



You could have asked...


----------



## FrankZ

I had heard, but thought I would give it a go anyways...

Kathleen did the smart thing and just fell asleep, though it might have been she passed out from the pain.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

FrankZ said:


> I had heard, but thought I would give it a go anyways...
> 
> Kathleen did the smart thing and just fell asleep, though it might have been she passed out from the pain.



I think it was the second option...it was quite painful...


----------



## msmofet

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I think it was the second option...it was quite painful...


Is that the travolta movie?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Yes...


----------



## msmofet

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Yes...


 Ah ok I have never seen it.

I *DID* (ducks under table) like Judge Dredd.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

msmofet said:


> Ah ok I have never seen it.
> 
> I *DID* (ducks under table) like Judge Dredd.



Judge Dredd is a classic!  It's a comic book made into a movie and it's great!  If they had been going for a serious storyline it would have failed.

Battelfield Earth failed because they tried to make a serious movie...


----------



## roadfix

Kayelle said:


> Road, I was in the mood for a good movie, and since you've seen this three times I thought I'd watch it this afternoon on my streaming NetFlix.
> I *really *enjoyed it and I doubt I would have picked it without a recommendation.  I really like true stories that are uplifting about the human spirit. It was time well spent.



I'm glad you enjoyed Mao's Last Dancer.  Thanks for your feedback!


----------



## LPBeier

We've been watching a lot of movies lately - a way to relax together and get healthy. 

Last night it was "The Help".  Oh my what a fantastic movie! I want to read the book now.  The characterizations of the blacks and whites and the stark reality of the times were very well done.

Previously we saw:
The Tourist - I don't know what Rickie Gervais was talking about (of course I never do) on the Golden Globes, but I thoroughly enjoyed this.  It was predictable in parts but also kept you thinking.  Yes, it was fluff, but some times you need that.

The Green Lantern - This is one of the few comics I didn't read when I was younger.  But I like Ryan Reynolds (a local guy ) and the effects were well done.  We watched some of the features and those suits were actually CGI - not something from your average superhero movie!

The Girl Who Played With Fire - We are watching the original series of movies with subtitles and are thoroughly enjoying them.  The let down in this one is the main characters don't really spend much time together and it was their chemistry that made the first film IMHO anyway.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Just finished bawling my eyes out over the last 15 minutes of _*Gran Torino*_, again!  It's in the top 3 of my favorite Eastwood movies.


----------



## Katie H

LPBeier said:


> We've been watching a lot of movies lately - a way to relax together and get healthy.
> 
> Last night it was *"The Help"*.  Oh my what a fantastic movie! I want to read the book now.  The characterizations of the blacks and whites and the stark reality of the times were very well done.
> 
> Previously we saw:
> *The Tourist* - I don't know what Rickie Gervais was talking about (of course I never do) on the Golden Globes, but I thoroughly enjoyed this.  It was predictable in parts but also kept you thinking.  Yes, it was fluff, but some times you need that.
> 
> The Green Lantern - This is one of the few comics I didn't read when I was younger.  But I like Ryan Reynolds (a local guy ) and the effects were well done.  We watched some of the features and those suits were actually CGI - not something from your average superhero movie!
> 
> *The Girl Who Played With Fire* - We are watching the original series of movies with subtitles and are thoroughly enjoying them.  The let down in this one is the main characters don't really spend much time together and it was their chemistry that made the first film IMHO anyway.



Loved _The Help_, especially since I lived it in a way.  I was an early teen during that time period and my family had our "Juanita."  She was an angel and, in short time, became a member of our family.  You'll enjoy the book and I was pleased that the movie held pretty true to the book.  Not always the case with movies based on books.

I, too, really liked _The Tourist.  _Great film.

And, _The Girl Who Played with Fire,_ fabulous.  But, then, I really, really loved all three of the books in the series.

As for what we watched, well...turned out to be a waste of time.  We viewed _The League of Extraordinary Gentlemen._  Fairly disjointed and, in our estimation, a mess of a movie.  We felt it was a waste of good talent.


----------



## FrankZ

Katie H said:


> As for what we watched, well...turned out to be a waste of time.  We viewed _The League of Extraordinary Gentlemen._  Fairly disjointed and, in our estimation, a mess of a movie.  We felt it was a waste of good talent.



We watched that a couple nights ago.  I had seen it in a theater in England, Kathleen had not seen it.  My opinion didn't change but she had fun with it, so that's good.


----------



## JoshuaNY

Just saw *Haywire* this weekend. It was pretty good. 
There were a few things that irritated me about the fight scenes that were unrealistic. But being a Martial Artist I am somewhat of a stickler


----------



## mudbug

Red Tails. Considering this came from George Lucas, I was surprised that the battle scenes weren't more spectacular.


----------



## roadfix

I watched October Sky last night.


----------



## CharlieD

Just watched Ramen Girl. Sadly in real life it doesn't work like this.


----------



## FrankZ

We just finished watching Cowboys & Aliens.

Not quite what I expected but it was fun.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

FrankZ said:


> We just finished watching Cowboys & Aliens.
> 
> Not quite what I expected but it was fun.



Indiana Jones and James Bond in the same movie!!!!  I don't even remember the PLOT!


----------



## Barbara L

We watched "Pacific Heights" (again) last night. We love how different Michael Keaton is--so different from his other characters.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Moneyball with Brad Pitt and Jonah Hill...and you know I'm not a sports person, but this was a very good movie, Pitt and Hill nailed it.


----------



## FrankZ

We watched Moneyball today.  Really enjoyed it.  Brad Pitt was so funny.

We also watched The Debt.  Also enjoyed it, not as funny though.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Brought Real Steel home tonight, hope to watch it this weekend...I have no idea why I even stop by Hastings on my way home, but I managed to pick up a load of books and movies to bring home...you'd think I never saw a bookstore before.


----------



## Steve Kroll

FrankZ said:


> We watched Moneyball today.  Really enjoyed it.  Brad Pitt was so funny.
> 
> We also watched The Debt.  Also enjoyed it, not as funny though.


Watched Moneyball last night. I really liked it. My wife, not so much. But to her, sports talk is like fingernails on a blackboard.

We also watched The Debt a few weeks back. It was well done, but in kind of a dark suspenseful way.


----------



## Steve Kroll

Tonight we watched "The Trip". It was awful. Kind of an English version of "Sideways" where two middle aged blokes do little more than drive around the countryside and stop to eat once in awhile. They also do impressions. Non-stop and badly. Every conversation the characters have involves 10 or more minutes of doing impressions. 

If you see this one, skip it. You'll thank me later.


----------



## Barbara L

I watched "National Treasure" a few days ago. We are watching the 2nd one now.


----------



## CWS4322

We went to Red Tails Monday night. For a George Lucas film, the dialogue was weak and I thought that the story could have started with the training that the pilots underwent to become pilots. It was, however, a story that deserved to be told and we opted to go to that instead of the remake of Tinker, Tailor, Soldier, Spy.


----------



## chopper

Barbara L said:
			
		

> I watched "National Treasure" a few days ago. We are watching the 2nd one now.



I really enjoyed these movies.


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> Brought Real Steel home tonight, hope to watch it this weekend...I have no idea why I even stop by Hastings on my way home, but I managed to pick up a load of books and movies to bring home...you'd think I never saw a bookstore before.



Real Steel was the last movie theatre show we saw, loved it!


----------



## Katie H

Last night we watched our Netflix offering, which was _The Phantom of the Opera_ and loved every moment of it.  I'd read the book and really was taken by it.  The movie just made it come to life.  Besides that, it pointed out further that Andrew Lloyd Webber is nothing short of a musical genius.  The story is great and, in the end, I wound up crying for the poor Phantom.  Great film.

Tonight we watched a 1996 Sandra Bullock film, _Two If by Sea_.  Goofy and nearly pointless movie but great fun and what I would call "mental chewing gum."  Sooo silly, but we enjoyed it and had a lot of laughs.


----------



## Barbara L

Last night we watched "Red Riding Hood" for the 3rd time since September or October. I told James I think I could watch it every month. 

Tonight we saw "Real Steel" at our friends' house. Other than the language (not the worst I have heard, but I hate when they have a kid swearing) it was pretty good.


----------



## Somebunny

Just finished watching "The Help".  Bravo!


----------



## buckytom

Barbara L said:


> Last night we watched "Red Riding Hood" for the 3rd time since September or October. I told James I think I could watch it every month.


 
i was just going to reply that i watched "red riding hood" and thought it was meh, waste of time. 

i just couldn't get past the fact they managed to ruin what visually was a really good horror flick with a teenage love story.


----------



## vitauta

a beautifully filmed, acted and scored movie about the life of frida kahol, a mexican surrealist painter.  this film, frida, easily makes my top ten all-time favorite movies.  i can't wait to read a biography about this artist's life now, but none of them are available in ebook form!


----------



## CharlieD

Finally watched last Harry Potter movie last night, the part 1. Rented for kids, but decided to watch it first my self. Oh my gosh, I do not understand what normal parent would allow their child to see this. It was so dark and disturbing. and the next one I bet is even darker. No wonder kids are totally screwed up nowadays. We as parents wonder and blame media. How about blame ourselves for allowing this to happen. The movie went right back to where it came from this morning. Scary. Both, the movie and what we have become.


----------



## Dawgluver

Watched Blades of Glory again.  Makes me giggle.


----------



## msmofet

Men in black at the moment.

Honey I blew up the kid earlier.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Watched "Real Steel" last night.  It was really good, thoroughly enjoyed it!


----------



## msmofet

"The league of extraordinary gentlemen" is coming on. For some reason I like this movie ( I guess it's because I like Connery and Townsend along with the other actors) and I can have it on in the background and know whats going on because I have seen it a few times. I think it is a good silly, foo foo movie.


----------



## Addie

CharlieD said:


> Finally watched last Harry Potter movie last night, the part 1. Rented for kids, but decided to watch it first my self. Oh my gosh, I do not understand what normal parent would allow their child to see this. It was so dark and disturbing. and the next one I bet is even darker. No wonder kids are totally screwed up nowadays. We as parents wonder and blame media. How about blame ourselves for allowing this to happen. The movie went right back to where it came from this morning. Scary. Both, the movie and what we have become.


 
The advice for new writers is "write about what you know best." Stephen King and now this author. Makes you wonder about their childhood. 

Fortunately when I was raising my children, the owners of the local movie theaters had Saturday matinees for the kids. Even the concession prices were geared to the kids. So this wasn't a problem. The scariest movie at that time was Michael Landon in "I Was A Teenage Werewolf." And "The Blob." But they were shown on Saturday (date night)  night, not in the afternoon. You could still send your youngest one with the oldest one and know that the movie was safe for both of them. By the time "The Exorcist" came about, my oldest was a teenager. Her then boyfriend took her to see it. She hasn't been to see a scary movie since. She had nightmares for months after. One of my granddaughters' love to read murder mysteries. But she read the first Harry Potter. Never wanted to read anymore in the series. Nor has she gone to see any of the movies. And neither has anyone else in the family. I thnk the rating system needs to be overhauled.


----------



## FrankZ

Watched The American today.

George Cloony meets spy thriller meets artsy fartsy... feh.


----------



## Rocklobster

Cedar Rapids with Ed Helms....Light fare, feel good stuff. Some funny dirty jokes......


----------



## PrincessFiona60

We are about 20 minutes away from watching a Hallmark movie on ABC, 7 pm MST.  It's based on a true story, "A Smile as Big as the Moon."  Just watching the commercials for it, I give it a solid two boxes of tissues up!


----------



## GB

I am taping that and hope it is something I can watch with my kids.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I'm mistaken, 8 pm, MST...now I need to find something to do...


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> We are about 20 minutes away from watching a Hallmark movie on ABC, 7 pm MST. It's based on a true story, "A Smile as Big as the Moon." Just watching the commercials for it, I give it a solid two boxes of tissues up!


 
Hallmark movies are always good family fare. I still watch the reruns.


----------



## Alix

Mr and Mrs Smith. Good giggles that movie.


----------



## buckytom

FrankZ said:


> Watched The American today.
> 
> George Cloony meets spy thriller meets artsy fartsy... feh.




yeah, but marone a mi... thatsa some brasciole, the woman he falls for...


----------



## msmofet

was that a Hallmark Hall of Fame movie tonight? I missed it!! It's more than 1/2 over


----------



## Katie H

CharlieD said:


> Finally watched last Harry Potter movie last night, the part 1. Rented for kids, but decided to watch it first my self. Oh my gosh, I do not understand what normal parent would allow their child to see this. It was so dark and disturbing. and the next one I bet is even darker. No wonder kids are totally screwed up nowadays. We as parents wonder and blame media. How about blame ourselves for allowing this to happen. The movie went right back to where it came from this morning. Scary. Both, the movie and what we have become.



I'm sorry to hear that. Charlie, at least about the movie.  I've made it a point over the years to read an assortment of juvenile literature to see what's available for our youth.  I've read almost all of the Harry Potter books and found them to be delightful and full of creative imagination.

Having said that, I have absolutely no clue about any of the movies and how they portray the stories in the books.

Some years ago I read _The Invention of Hugo Cabret_, which is another piece of juvenile literature.  It's quite an adventure but not nearly as complex as any Harry Potter enjoyed.  The movie about Hugo is in 3D and is incredibly rich in story and vision.  I can only imagine how captivating any of the Harry Potter stories would be in 3D.

Okay, to each his own, but I still found the Harry Potter tales to be very, very enjoyable...and very appropriate for children of the right age.


----------



## buckytom

i understand how you feel, charlie. but so long as you explain that it's fantasy just like cartoons or scary movies about monsters, it's just mind candy. it'll help your kids expand their creative minds so long as they have your guidance as to the real world.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Katie H said:


> I'm sorry to hear that. Charlie, at least about the movie.  I've made it a point over the years to read an assortment of juvenile literature to see what's available for our youth.  I've read almost all of the Harry Potter books and found them to be delightful and full of creative imagination.
> 
> Having said that, I have absolutely no clue about any of the movies and how they portray the stories in the books.
> 
> Some years ago I read _The Invention of Hugo Cabret_, which is another piece of juvenile literature.  It's quite an adventure but not nearly as complex as any Harry Potter enjoyed.  The movie about Hugo is in 3D and is incredibly rich in story and vision.  I can only imagine how captivating any of the Harry Potter stories would be in 3D.
> 
> Okay, to each his own, but I still found the Harry Potter tales to be very, very enjoyable...and very appropriate for children of the right age.



<applause>  Thanks, Katie.

As an "adult" who enjoys Harry Potter and finds merit in the stories for kids of the right age.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

msmofet said:


> was that a Hallmark Hall of Fame movie tonight? I missed it!! It's more than 1/2 over



Yes, MSM!  Sorry you are missing it.  It is really good, wait for it to come around again.

Shrek, finally made his New Year's Resolution..."No more hallmark movies."


----------



## Barbara L

We watched the Hallmark Hall of Fame movie, "A Smile as Big as the Moon" as well.  Great movie, and based on a real class. The "problem" with Hallmark HoF movies is that you not only cry during the movie, but you cry at half the commercials too!


----------



## vitauta

i'm with shreck....


----------



## PrincessFiona60

It will be on again starting next week and if you can't wait, the DVD will be available at Hallmark stores.

Now I have to go buy more tissues...


----------



## msmofet

PrincessFiona60 said:


> It will be on again starting next week and if you can't wait, the DVD will be available at Hallmark stores.
> 
> Now I have to go buy more tissues...


 Where will it be on?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

msmofet said:


> Where will it be on?



It was on ABC, I have to assume that's where it will be...they  just said, "one week."  I need to find it, because it's going on DVR.


----------



## Barbara L

PrincessFiona60 said:


> It was on ABC, I have to assume that's where it will be...they  just said, "one week."  I need to find it, because it's going on DVR.


It is possible they mean it will be on the ABC Family Channel. I know that is what they used to do with shows like "Kyle XY," show them on ABC one week, then ABC Family the following week.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Barbara L said:


> It is possible they mean it will be on the ABC Family Channel. I know that is what they used to do with shows like "Kyle XY," show them on ABC one week, then ABC Family the following week.



Thanks, Barb!  I wasn't paying close enough attention...trying to clean my glasses...


----------



## Barbara L

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Thanks, Barb!  I wasn't paying close enough attention...trying to clean my glasses...


That's okay, I didn't even notice that they said they were repeating it, so don't just take my word for it!


----------



## msmofet

Can someone *PLEASE* remind me to look for the Hallmark Hall of Fame movie,  "A Smile as Big as the Moon", next week. *PLEASE *


----------



## msmofet

Watching "Splash" at the moment.


----------



## Barbara L

I just checked TVGuide.com and it will be on the Hallmark Channel. You'll have to check the times for your zone:

TV LISTINGS
For Eastern - National Listings

Program	Channel	Date & Time
A Smile as Big as the Moon 	 HALMRK	 Sat, Feb 4 8:00 PM
A Smile as Big as the Moon 	 HALMRK	 Sat, Feb 4 10:00 PM
A Smile as Big as the Moon 	 HALMRK	 Sun, Feb 5 2:00 PM


----------



## Addie

Barbara L said:


> I just checked TVGuide.com and it will be on the Hallmark Channel. You'll have to check the times for your zone:
> 
> TV LISTINGS
> For Eastern - National Listings
> 
> Program    Channel    Date & Time
> A Smile as Big as the Moon      HALMRK     Sat, Feb 4 8:00 PM
> A Smile as Big as the Moon      HALMRK     Sat, Feb 4 10:00 PM
> A Smile as Big as the Moon      HALMRK     Sun, Feb 5 2:00 PM


 
Thanks. I did see the second half tonight. Had to watch Ep. 4 of Downton Abby. Couldn't miss that. Since HM is repeating it on the weekend, I will be sure to catch it. There is very little on of interest on the weekends. So I always check HM channel to see if there is one I may have missed over the years.


----------



## LPBeier

We watched "Pirates of the Caribbean: On Stranger Tides" last night.  I can't say it was my favourite of the series by any means.  I love Johnny Depp and Penelope Cruz, a and their chemistry was great!  But the plot seemed to sink like the Black Pearl.  Seeing Keith Richards in for a cameo as Daddy Sparrow was great....except it just felt like they decided they wanted him in and plunked him in the bar scene.

Tonight it will be Bridesmaids - we alternate DH's and my choices...you can probably guess who's night it is.


----------



## Linda123

We saw One for the Money this weekend! If you liked the book, you will like the movie...the casting was right-on! Fun times!


----------



## DaveSoMD

We watched  Eating Raoul tonight.  It had been a LONG time since I saw that movie.


----------



## Barbara L

We just finished watching "The Beaver." It stars Mel Gibson and Jodie Foster (she also directed) and is about a man who hits what you think is rock bottom, and then goes even further down into despair, and how severe depression can affect the whole family. The Beaver is a puppet he finds. I won't say anything else other than I would definitely recommend it.


----------



## buckytom

msmofet said:


> Can someone *PLEASE* remind me to look for the Hallmark Hall of Fame movie,  "A Smile as Big as the Moon", next week. *PLEASE *



mofet, remember to watch "a smile as big as the moon" next week...


----------



## Addie

buckytom said:


> mofet, remember to watch "a smile as big as the moon" next week...


 
You will get so many reminders that you will be sorry you asked.


----------



## buckytom

i watched an old clint eastwood flick today, "the beguiled". it was just ok. i'm surprised that it got such critical acclaim (but a box office flop) as it wasn't clint the hero with a gun and a cause. rather, it seems to be a chick flick starring clint eastwood. 

i think ol' clint was getting pretty full of himself to pull this one off in 1971. he even sang the closing song during the credits, so badly that i felt like howling.


----------



## jusnikki

I watched Pan's Labyrith and Real Steal last night. Both were pretty good movies. I'd recommend both. Though Pan's Labyrith is not for the squeamish....


----------



## Barbara L

buckytom said:


> i watched an old clint eastwood flick today, "the beguiled". it was just ok. i'm surprised that it got such critical acclaim (but a box office flop) as it wasn't clint the hero with a gun and a cause. rather, it seems to be a chick flick starring clint eastwood.
> 
> i think ol' clint was getting pretty full of himself to pull this one off in 1971. he even sang the closing song during the credits, so badly that i felt like howling.


I was a teenager the first time I saw "The Beguiled." I'm sure I was in the target group, and I loved it!    I still like it, but as an adult I can see how sappy it is.  As someone who loves pure maple syrup though, I believe that there isn't anything wrong with a little sap now and then!


----------



## Barbara L

What else would we watch on Groundhog Day?  "Groundhog Day," of course! James has never cared much for it, but it is one of my favorites. Tonight he said he may have had a stroke or something because he actually kind of enjoyed it this time.


----------



## FrankZ

We watched Knockaround Guys last night.


----------



## Katie H

An oldie but a goodie..._Blazing Saddles._  Still cracks us up.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Katie H said:


> An oldie but a goodie..._Blazing Saddles._  Still cracks us up.



Awww! Mongo Straight!

Candygram for Mongo!!


----------



## Barbara L

We just finished "King Kong" (the one with Jack Black).


----------



## Katie H

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Awww! Mongo Straight!
> 
> Candygram for Mongo!!



And let us not forget the campfire scene.......


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Katie H said:


> And let us not forget the campfire scene.......



That is quite Un-fartgetable!

Shrek and I can do the whole movie...sad, I know.


----------



## FrankZ

Last night we watched Hanna and Real Steel.

I really enjoyed Hanna.

Real Steel... Rocky it was not.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

FrankZ said:


> Last night we watched Hanna and Real Steel.
> 
> I really enjoyed Hanna.
> 
> Real Steel... Rocky it was not.



More like an animated version of Rock'em Sock'em Robots...with Hugh Jackman...


----------



## FrankZ

PrincessFiona60 said:


> More like an animated version of Rock'em Sock'em Robots...with Hugh Jackman...



Yeah.. Kathleen mentioned the Rockem Sockem Robots during it, and I was thinking about it.  But it did have that "how can we retell Rocky without Sly showing up and pounding us into oblivion?"  Of course cast Hugh Jackman just in case Sly showed up was a good move, that man is biggun.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

FrankZ said:


> Yeah.. Kathleen mentioned the Rockem Sockem Robots during it, and I was thinking about it.  But it did have that "how can we retell Rocky without Sly showing up and pounding us into oblivion?"  Of course cast Hugh Jackman just in case Sly showed up was a good move, that man is biggun.



I thought Hugh Jackman was in it so women wouldn't mind watching the movie.


----------



## FrankZ

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I thought Hugh Jackman was in it so women wouldn't mind watching the movie.



I suspect there mighta been a touch of that too...


----------



## TATTRAT

Is anyone into documentaries? I know I seem to post vague stuff, but if you want to see something , umm, enlightening:

The Wild and Wonderful Whites of West Virginia

on a polar oppisite note, and an AWESOME flick:

Between the Folds.

and last but not least, 

God went Surfing With The Devil

Amazing flick!


----------



## Barbara L

Last night James asked what DVD I wanted to watch, so I said I was in the mood for either something funny or something scary. So last night we watched "The Ring," and tonight we watched "The Ring 2."


----------



## TATTRAT

Barb, if you can find the original, Ringu, it is SO much better than the one that hit the market here.

Hope you are well!!


----------



## LPBeier

Barbara L said:


> We just finished "King Kong" (the one with Jack Black).


We watched it at our friends' house.  I was really enjoying it until I had an asthma attack and ended up being taken away in an ambulance!  I have never seen the last half hour!


----------



## GB

TATTRAT said:


> Is anyone into documentaries? I know I seem to post vague stuff, but if you want to see something , umm, enlightening:
> 
> The Wild and Wonderful Whites of West Virginia
> 
> on a polar oppisite note, and an AWESOME flick:
> 
> Between the Folds.
> 
> and last but not least,
> 
> God went Surfing With The Devil
> 
> Amazing flick!



I just saw an interesting documentary called "F#ck". It was all about that one word.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Watched, _The Ides of March_, with George Clooney.  Kept my interest a bit more than most movies about politics and the ending was great!!!!


----------



## JoshuaNY

Went to see The Grey this weekend with Liam Neeson. Not bad. It was a little slow at times and they made the wolves sound like a T-Rex at times.


----------



## Uncle Bob

Bridges Of Madison County.........


----------



## Barbara L

TATTRAT said:


> Barb, if you can find the original, Ringu, it is SO much better than the one that hit the market here.
> We will have to look for it. Thanks!
> 
> Hope you are well!!





LPBeier said:


> We watched it at our friends' house.  I was really enjoying it until I had an asthma attack and ended up being taken away in an ambulance!  I have never seen the last half hour!


You have to see the last half hour!


----------



## Barbara L

TATTRAT said:


> Barb, if you can find the original, Ringu, it is SO much better than the one that hit the market here.
> 
> Hope you are well!!


I just found the Ringu Anthology, with all 4 movies, at ebay. I put it on watch, and when we have the money I will buy it if it is still available (a couple people had it).  Thanks!


----------



## FrankZ

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Watched, _The Ides of March_, with George Clooney.  Kept my interest a bit more than most movies about politics and the ending was great!!!!



You turned the sound down and got a drool towel didn't ya?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

FrankZ said:


> You turned the sound down and got a drool towel didn't ya?



Nah, George Clooney is NOT my type, too pretty.


----------



## vitauta

not a turn-on for me either!  seriously, what is it that women see in george clooney?  i really would like to know.  also, tom cruise....


----------



## buckytom

i watched "hero" again today.

i normally think the flying people doing kung fu is stupid, but i really like this movie. visually stunning, great soundtrack of chinese music.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

vitauta said:


> not a turn-on for me either!  seriously, what is it that women see in george clooney?  i really would like to know.  also, tom cruise....



I have no idea...give me Sam Elliot any day...


----------



## Dawgluver

vitauta said:
			
		

> not a turn-on for me either!  seriously, what is it that women see in george clooney?  i really would like to know.  also, tom cruise....



I dunno, Vit and PF, he's pretty fine.  Never have seen what's so special about Tom Cruise....

Sean Connery, Harrison Ford, Clint Eastwood, all very nice.


----------



## Barbara L

Dawgluver said:


> I dunno, Vit and PF, he's pretty fine.  Never have seen what's so special about Tom Cruise....
> 
> Sean Connery, Harrison Ford, Clint Eastwood, all very nice.


Sean Connery lost all appeal for me when he said (and I heard it from his mouth, not from a reporter) that you have to slap your woman around now and then.


----------



## vitauta

and this is probably a sacrilege but i've never thought much of clint's acting abilities, although he has improved some with age....


----------



## Dawgluver

Barbara L said:
			
		

> Sean Connery lost all appeal for me when he said (and I heard it from his mouth, not from a reporter) that you have to slap your woman around now and then.



OK, he is now off my list.


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> OK, he is now off my list.


 
Add to that list.  There are very few actors that I would want to find their slippers under my bed. I am more into their acting ability than their appeal as a man.


----------



## Margi Cintrano

*February: The Last 2 Films We Saw*

The last 2 films that we have seen are:

1) At the Cinema:  

Iron Lady - Meryl Streep: she handled such an intense role wonderfully though the theme is quite emotionally heavy... 

2) At the Cinema: 

Chico and Rita - Fernando Trueba Directed: this is a true story about a vocalist and a pianist caught in the Cuban Revolution 1959- 1960. The film is handled in 3 Dimensional Animation. The music is incredible, the storyline, fanstastic and the handling of the film, is absolutely marvelous. It is as if the 2 characters come alive and they are not in a cartoon. This is a highly rewarding artwork. I believe it has a good chance for the Best Foreign Film at the Oscar Awards. 

Do try to catch it in English or with English Sub titles. It shall enchant. 

Margi Cintrano.


----------



## FrankZ

Not a movie,  but we did rewatch the entire Game of Thrones series... I can not wait for season 2.   Winter is coming, too bad it isn't here yet.


----------



## buckytom

frank, season 1 of game of thrones was really good. i can't believe they killed of lord stark in the first season.

 do you know when season 2 starts?


----------



## GB

buckytom said:


> frank, season 1 of game of thrones was really good. i can't believe they killed of lord stark in the first season.
> 
> do you know when season 2 starts?


Season one was great. I have heard of the author that you should not get too attached to any of his main characters ad he has a habit of killing them off. I read the first half of the first book, but did not have time to finish it so I put it away until I have more time. The HBO version so far has been excellent and very true to the book (moreso than any other movie of a book I have seen).


----------



## FrankZ

buckytom said:


> frank, season 1 of game of thrones was really good. i can't believe they killed of lord stark in the first season.
> 
> do you know when season 2 starts?




Winter winds arrive in April I believe.  I don't think Lord Stark could have survived in any reasonable way.  



GB said:


> Season one was great. I have heard of the author that you should not get too attached to any of his main characters ad he has a habit of killing them off. I read the first half of the first book, but did not have time to finish it so I put it away until I have more time. The HBO version so far has been excellent and very true to the book (moreso than any other movie of a book I have seen).



No.. getting too attached is bad, he does not pull punches with the characters.

The series is supposed to run one season per book, though they will not split the characters for books 4 & 5.  Those two books run concurrently with half the characters each.

There are small things that are different, but the main points have followed along well.

All in all I think it may be the best series I have seen on TV.


----------



## tinlizzie

TATTRAT said:


> Is anyone into documentaries? I know I seem to post vague stuff, but if you want to see something , umm, enlightening:
> 
> The Wild and Wonderful Whites of West Virginia
> 
> on a polar oppisite note, and an AWESOME flick:
> 
> Between the Folds.
> 
> and last but not least,
> 
> God went Surfing With The Devil
> 
> Amazing flick!


 
Another doc fan here.  Thanks for the titles to order up (these were from Netflix, yes?)

Just watched one called Into Great Silence, which visits the Grand Chartreuse monastery and gives one a taste of their nearly-silent lives.  Beautiful to see; would be awfully hard to live.  Plus, I like all of Werner Herzog's docs, especially the one on "The Ecstasy of Ski-flying" - a ski jumper.

But the _*last*_ movie I watched -- not a doc -- was District 9.  Crikey.  At least, I hope it wasn't a doc.


----------



## DaveSoMD

Last night we watched As Good As it Gets.  I had seen parts of it before but never sat through the whole movie.


----------



## tinlizzie

"The Displaced Person, " a dramatization of Flannery O'Conner's short story about a Polish refugee family coming to live on a small farm in the deep south after WWII.  A very young Samuel L. Jackson was a hired hand. A thought-provoking story.


----------



## SharonT

Extremely Loud and Incredibly Close - I highly recommend it.


----------



## buckytom

we're going to see "star wars: episode 1" in 3d later. 

can't wait. i've heard it's good...


----------



## Addie

I am on a retro kick lately. I just finished watching "Run Silent, Run Deep" with Burt Lancaster and Clark Gable. And now I am going to watch "Witness For The Prosecution" with Elsa Lanchester and Charles Laughton. Both of them are in B&W and I have seen them both more than once.


----------



## FrankZ

We seem to be having remake Saturday here.  

We just watched Fright Night, now we are on Conan the Barbarian and have Straw Dogs for later.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I'm thinking it's a good day for Star Wars...


----------



## LPBeier

We watched The Bridesmaids last night.  3 stars for the movie, 10 (out of 5) stars for Melissa McCarthy!!!  She WAS the movie, stole every scene she was in and played way off type - hope she gets the Oscar.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LPBeier said:


> We watched The Bridesmaids last night.  3 stars for the movie, 10 (out of 5) stars for Melissa McCarthy!!!  She WAS the movie, stole every scene she was in and played way off type - hope she gets the Oscar.



"Oh this is some classy...<belch>...I-I want to apologize, I'm not even confident on which end that came out of."


----------



## buckytom

a note: don't rush out just to see star wars in 3d. the 3d wasn't all that great. it reminded me of when 3d was in it's infancy, nothing came off the screen, but there was a lot of deepth to the backgrounds.


----------



## Dawgluver

Indiana Jones and the Temple of Doom.  DH kept saying it was a lot like the original.  Upon further questioning, he was referring to "Romancing the Stone".  I am making flashcards of Michael Douglas and Harrison Ford.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> Indiana Jones and the Temple of Doom.  DH kept saying it was a lot like the original.  Upon further questioning, he was referring to "Romancing the Stone".  I am making flashcards of Michael Douglas and Harrison Ford.



ROFL!!!


----------



## buckytom

SharonT said:


> Extremely Loud and Incredibly Close - I highly recommend it.


 
i don't think i could go see that. it would hit too close to home in a few ways having lost friends that left behind families on 9/11. maybe when it comes out on cable. that way i can take it in bits and pieces.


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> "Oh this is some classy...<belch>...I-I want to apologize, I'm not even confident on which end that came out of."


"I'm life, Annie, and I am biting you in the ***."  We could go on forever!


----------



## SharonT

buckytom said:


> i don't think i could go see that. it would hit too close to home in a few ways having lost friends that left behind families on 9/11. maybe when it comes out on cable. that way i can take it in bits and pieces.


It's a beautiful story, but - you're right - hard-hitting emotionally.  
It's gotten mixed reviews - some critics absolutely hate it.  I think it depends on whether you can embrace the character of Oskar - or not.  To me, he was believable and an extremely sympathetic character.  I was prepared to love this movie, because I loved the book, and thought the movie was a faithful and good interpretation of it.  Plus... Tom Hanks.


----------



## Katie H

We're still laughing.  Glenn and I just finished watching _Grumpy Old Men._  Those two guys are a perfect comedy pairing.  What a great film!  Plus, the out-takes at the end had us on the floor.  As if we weren't already there.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Katie H said:


> We're still laughing.  Glenn and I just finished watching _Grumpy Old Men._  Those two guys are a perfect comedy pairing.  What a great film!  Plus, the out-takes at the end had us on the floor.  As if we weren't already there.



Burgess Meredith had us screaming with laughter.


----------



## JoshuaNY

Went to see "Safe House" this weekend. I thought it was pretty good. Alot of action. 
I have liked every movie Denzel has been in so I wasnt worried. He was very Denzelish, as can be expected. I also thought Ryan Reynolds did a nice job with his character


----------



## PrincessFiona60

TNT was messing up _Watchmen_ too much, so we got our copy and watched it.  I really enjoy that movie!


----------



## 4meandthem

Breaking Dawn.......Not as good as the first two but the story continues.
Expendables.......Better than expected and kinda fun.
Real Steel............Better than expected and entertaining.


----------



## Andy M.

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Burgess Meredith had us screaming with laughter.




My favorite line of his, 'Crap in one hand and wish in the other and see which one fills up first.'


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Andy M. said:


> My favorite line of his, 'Crap in one hand and wish in the other and see which one fills up first.'



I was thinking more along the lines of him talking about Hawaii...  All of which I cannot quote here.


----------



## Barbara L

Lately we have seen "Stand and Deliver," "2012: Supernova," "Flight of the Phoenix" (newer version, which we prefer to the original), and "Happy Gilmore."


----------



## LPBeier

Last night we watched Transformers 3: Dark of the Moon.  Better than the second, not as good as the first.  So, the same as most sequels!


----------



## Barbara L

LPBeier said:


> Last night we watched Transformers 3: Dark of the Moon.  Better than the second, not as good as the first.  So, the same as most sequels!


That is the same way we rated the three Transformer movies! And the Matrix movies.


----------



## LPBeier

Barbara L said:


> That is the same way we rated the three Transformer movies! And the Matrix movies.


And Back To The Future!


----------



## DaveSoMD

Yesterday we watched _Eight Days a Week_ in the afternoon, and then in the evening we watched _Red_.


----------



## GB

I watched Pete's Dragon and Oliver Twist with the kids.


----------



## Katie H

An oldie (1954) but a goodie..._River of No Return_ with Robert Mitchum, Marilyn Monroe and Rory Calhoun.

Amazing how movies have changed, but this was still so good.  We thoroughly enjoyed it.


----------



## Addie

The best time I ever had watching a movie at home was when I was visiting a friend in Calif. After dinner she went to lay down, and her husband and I cleaned up the kitchen. Then we sat down to watch _"The Magnificant Seven"_ We both sat there entranced and never spoke a word. Yet this was a movie we had both seen several times. It was such a peaceful Sunday afternoon. All the time we each had a Yorkie in our lap and patted them to death. When the story got exciting, we both started to pat like mad. Quiet times, and we were both so gentle.


----------



## Barbara L

Addie said:


> The best time I ever had watching a movie at home was when I was visiting a friend in Calif. After dinner she went to lay down, and her husband and I cleaned up the kitchen. Then we sat down to watch _"The Magnificant Seven"_ We both sat there entranced and never spoke a word. Yet this was a movie we had both seen several times. It was such a peaceful Sunday afternoon. All the time we each had a Yorkie in our lap and patted them to death. When the story got exciting, we both started to pat like mad. Quiet times, and we were both so gentle.


How funny!  Every time the Yorkies heard the music start to build, they probably braced themselves!


----------



## Addie

Barbara L said:


> How funny! Every time the Yorkies heard the music start to build, they probably braced themselves!


 
 Good point. I never thought of that. The next time I email them I will have to mention that.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Last movie I watched was Umi Zoomi and the Shape Bandit. Gah, toddler tv. At least it wasn't Sponge Bob.


----------



## Barbara L

Our last movies were "The Dark Knight" and "The Expendables."


----------



## LPBeier

Last night we watched "Thor".  It was okay, actually.  Not as bad as I heard.  I won't make my list of favourite movies of all time, but it was entertaining.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Strangers In Good Company. It's a story about a group of older women who get stranded out in the middle of nowhere. It is a delightful movie. I have seen it before and I will be watching it again.


----------



## Dawgluver

"Lars and the Real Girl".  Saw it before years ago.  Quirky and strange, in a sweet way.


----------



## SharonT

JoAnn L. said:


> Strangers In Good Company. It's a story about a group of older women who get stranded out in the middle of nowhere. It is a delightful movie. I have seen it before and I will be watching it again.



This is one of my favorites - I've watched it several times... First time I've ever heard anyone else mention it...  hah


----------



## Barbara L

"Blood Work" with Clint Eastwood. We hadn't seen it since it first came out and our friends had never seen it. Good movie.


----------



## Margi Cintrano

*The Last Film I Had Seen: Leonardo Di Capricho*

The last film I had seen in the cinema was Hoover with Leonardo Di Capricho ... a bit too long and slow in parts, however, superb acting and a real look at USA history.

On Television: A Spanish film called: El Hijo de Los Vientos, starring a well known theatrical stage and film actor, Valencian, JOSÉ SANCHÓ and the film, The Son of the Winds, is a historical saga on the life of Hernán Cortez and his conquering of Mexico. Good film. It is available through Amazon. I do not know, if it is available in English. 

On Television: Halle Berry and Meryl Streep, a repeat, a film called Isaiah about the adoption of an African American baby boy to a white couple. 
I watched it in Spanish. 

M.C.


----------



## JoAnn L.

SharonT said:


> This is one of my favorites - I've watched it several times... First time I've ever heard anyone else mention it...  hah



Mary Meigs, one of the ladies in the film has written a book about her experience in the making of the film. I just ordered it from Amazon, can't wait to read it.


----------



## FrankZ

I watched The Dilemma last night.  typical Vince Vaughn movie, had its ups and downs but was more funny than not.


----------



## Rocklobster

Reservoir  Dogs. Saw it once before, but that was years ago. What a blood bath....


----------



## hamm4

Just saw Safe House last night. Very gooooooooood!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Rocklobster said:


> Reservoir  Dogs. Saw it once before, but that was years ago. What a blood bath....



I laughed my self sick watching Shoot 'em Up while being grossed out by the blood...but it was so darn funny!


----------



## tinlizzie

Inside Man - a good Denzel Washington flick.  But I think Jodie Foster's role could have been left out entirely.

Look forward to Safe House.


----------



## tinlizzie

Addie said:


> I am on a retro kick lately. I just finished watching "Run Silent, Run Deep" with Burt Lancaster and Clark Gable. And now I am going to watch "Witness For The Prosecution" with Elsa Lanchester and Charles Laughton. Both of them are in B&W and I have seen them both more than once.


 
Humor me, here, Addie.  I'm going back a few days, trying to get caught up.  Just had to comment on "Run Silent," which is one of my favorite war movies.  Isn't that the one where Gable is in his bunk, semi-delirious, saying he can't make out the mystery sound?  I love Burt Lancaster and his great big smile -- especially in Vera Cruz, where his teeth outshone the sun.  And Elmer Gantry...what a career.  Do you have a favorite Lancaster role?


----------



## tinlizzie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I laughed my self sick watching Shoot 'em Up while being grossed out by the blood...but it was so darn funny!


 
I do hope you've seen Shaun of the Dead.  Lots of


----------



## GB

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I laughed my self sick watching Shoot 'em Up while being grossed out by the blood...but it was so darn funny!


I LOVED that movie. I laughed so hard. First night I saw it I couldn't sleep. It was the only thing on at 3am. I have watched it every time I have seen it on since.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

tinlizzie said:


> I do hope you've seen Shaun of the Dead.  Lots of



We did get a copy of it, I will see if our TV schedule can handle a showing.


----------



## 4meandthem

I took the kids to see "The secret world of Arrietty" today.
Another gem from Miyazaki! Don't miss this one.


----------



## Zhizara

Made for TV (TNT) Star Trek.  It was a nice surprise.  I found it just channel surfing.  I never even saw an ad for it and I watch a lot of TNT.  Very good!


----------



## FrankZ

Last night we watched Your Highness; oh bad bad fun bad fun.

This evening we finished watching Paul; lots of fun.  We started last night but Kathleen need to get to bed.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Paul was great!


----------



## Barbara L

M. Night Shyamalan's "The Village."  As I said before, it is disappointing the first time you watch it, but it is good the next time because by then you know who the REAL monsters are!


----------



## jusnikki

The Secret Life of Bees... Liked it very well.


----------



## Rocklobster

Watched a Scotish movie called My Name Is Joe. It is a story about a reformed alcoholic, from a poor neighborhood who is trying to better his life. He gets tangled up in crime attempting to help a young, drug addicted 
couple and also becomes romantically involved with their caseworker. Good, real life story. The lead won best actor award at Cannes in 98 for it.


----------



## Margi Cintrano

*On T.V. in Spanish: Doctor Zhivago*

I hadn´t been too tired, and decided to stay up and watch Omar Sharif, Julie Christie and Geraldine Chaplin historical novel Dr. Zhivago in Spanish on Madrid T.V. 

" Bittersweet film ... stunning performances ... Kleenez 2nd time, as of course I had seen it many many years ago in The USA " ... 

Margi.


----------



## kleenex

If you want to watch a GREAT documentary online for FREE until March 24, 2012 watch this:

POV - Watch Video | Racing Dreams: Full Length | PBS

From link:

Racing Dreams
Fondly described as "Talladega Nights meets Catcher in the Rye," Marshall Curry's Racing Dreams chronicles a year in the life of three tweens who dream of becoming NASCAR drivers. Though they aren't old enough for driver's licenses, Brandon, Josh and Annabeth race extreme go-karts at speeds of up to 70 miles per hour in the World Karting Association's national series, the "Little League" of professional racing. The film is a humorous and heartbreaking portrait of racing, young love and family struggle. Winner of Best Documentary Feature Award, 2009 Tribeca Film Festival.


----------



## DampCharcoal

I don't watch much of anything anymore but a co-worker lent me his copy of the "The Hangover" a couple months ago and I laughed my tookus off!

I think the coolest documentary I've ever seen is "Dust to Glory," which follows a Baja 1000 race. The cinematography and music is pretty sweet!


----------



## kleenex

DampCharcoal said:


> I don't watch much of anything anymore but a co-worker lent me his copy of the "The Hangover" a couple months ago and I laughed my tookus off!
> 
> I think the coolest documentary I've ever seen is "Dust to Glory," which follows a Baja 1000 race. The cinematography and music is pretty sweet!



Well you will also love Racing Dreams and it is free from the PBS P.O.V website until March 24, 2012...


----------



## DampCharcoal

kleenex said:


> Well you will also love Racing Dreams and it is free from the PBS P.O.V website until March 24, 2012...


 
Well, okay but the description isn't very inspiring. I've read "Catcher in the Rye" and it was anything but fun.


----------



## Dawgluver

Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows, part 1.   Looking forward to part 2.


----------



## kleenex

DampCharcoal said:


> Well, okay but the description isn't very inspiring. I've read "Catcher in the Rye" and it was anything but fun.



I only posted what the website said.  Watch it for FREE and fully enjoy.


----------



## TATTRAT

It is a bit of an old favorite, but I still watch it from time to time, just for s's&G's.

The Adventure of Barron Von Munchhausen 

I am just a huge fan of Terry Gilliam, I love the imagery, the depth, and the overall sensation of a theatrical adventure. 

This past weekend, my ladyfriend and I really enjoyed "The Birdcage", we had both seen it before, on a few occasions, not together, but she went to see La Cage Aux Folles with her mom, and LOVED IT! I have since gotten tickets to go see it before it heads out of the DC area, and am looking forward to it!!


----------



## buckytom

the adventures of baron von munchhausen is a great movie, tatt. 

i watched "your highness" this morning. complete crap.

it was like being around someone that has zero class, somehow pulling off a mildly amusing expression while being a crude ass the rest of the time.


----------



## Barbara L

We watched "Surviving the Game." The language was horrible, and I figured out what they had planned immediately, but it was a pretty good movie. There are movies that I like to see over and over, there are movies I like to see on occasion, and there are movies that are good for one watching. This one fits the last category. 

Of course, there is also the "why did we put this piece of garbage on to watch" category, and we do run across them now and then too!


----------



## GB

buckytom said:


> i watched "your highness" this morning. complete crap.



I love stupid brainless sophmoric comedies. I made it about 10 minutes through this movie before I could not take it anymore.


----------



## Barbara L

We just watched Stephen King's "The Mist." This was the first time we have seen it since we saw it in the theater when it first came out.  It was still good.


----------



## tinlizzie

Last night was "M" from 1931, directed by Fritz Lang.  It's in German with English subtitles, a b&w old-but-new story about a serial child-killer.  Starred Peter Lorre (quite young), who was awfully good in it.  It's amazing how far we have Not come since those times.  The movie itself was better -- speaking of the director's accomplishments -- than I expected for that early a film.  I need to visit my Netflix queue and find something fluffy and funny to get rid of the taste.


----------



## Addie

tinlizzie said:


> Last night was "M" from 1931, directed by Fritz Lang. It's in German with English subtitles, a b&w old-but-new story about a serial child-killer. Starred Peter Lorre (quite young), who was awfully good in it. It's amazing how far we have Not come since those times. The movie itself was better -- speaking of the director's accomplishments -- than I expected for that early a film. I need to visit my Netflix queue and find something fluffy and funny to get rid of the taste.


 
I love old B&W movies. Specially mysteries. And nobody does them better than the English.


----------



## FrankZ

We watched Puss In Boots the other night.  Fun, but not a Shrek movie.


----------



## Addie

FrankZ said:


> We watched Puss In Boots the other night. Fun, but not a Shrek movie.


 
Have never seen a Shrek movie. Why bother when PF has the real thing.


----------



## FrankZ

Cause that real thing is too far away from here to watch.  

Love the Shrek movies.  Puss in Boots was fun, but not nearly as good.


----------



## sweetlanamarie

The last two movies I watched happen to be the same one. The new Twilight. My mom is a fan so I  took her to see it in theaters a while back and last weekend my son wanted to rent it. I have had my fill of vampires and wolves for a while.


----------



## Steve Kroll

Watched "Tower Heist" last night. It was one of those movies where you are required to completely suspend disbelief. If you can manage that, it's a fun movie. Good cast, too.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

FrankZ said:


> We watched Puss In Boots the other night.  Fun, but not a Shrek movie.



Shrek vetoed buying it!

So we watched _Tower Heist_ tonight, it was surprisingly very good.  We thought it would be silly, but it was a straight caper movie.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> Have never seen a Shrek movie. Why bother when PF has the real thing.



You are missing some good movie watching...of course, the first one is the best!  We like being ogres!


----------



## Barbara L

We just watched "127 Hours." Based on a true story. There was a little bad language, but not too bad. We really enjoyed it. There were some pretty intense scenes, mostly as he started to lose his sense of reality. For anyone who hasn't heard of it, it is about a man who falls into a crevice in some stone canyons and his hand is pinned by a big rock/small boulder. I would recommend it, but not for kids (one fairly gory scene).


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Barbara L said:
			
		

> We just watched "127 Hours." Based on a true story. There was a little bad language, but not too bad. We really enjoyed it. There were some pretty intense scenes, mostly as he started to lose his sense of reality. For anyone who hasn't heard of it, it is about a man who falls into a crevice in some stone canyons and his hand is pinned by a big rock/small boulder. I would recommend it, but not for kids (one fairly gory scene).



I had to watch it for my creative writibg class. Not really my thing but it was well done.


----------



## Barbara L

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> I had to watch it for my creative writibg class. Not really my thing but it was well done.


I wouldn't want to watch too many movies like it, but now and then I like something different.


----------



## Steve Kroll

"Johnny English Reborn." 

Was it stupid? Yup. Did I enjoy it anyway? Yup.


----------



## Barbara L

Steve Kroll said:


> "Johnny English Reborn."
> 
> Was it stupid? Yup. Did I enjoy it anyway? Yup.


Every once in awhile one just has to watch a stupid movie! It keeps things in balance!


----------



## FrankZ

We watched The Crazies tonight.  Better than I feared... not too bad really.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

We watched_ Hugo_, it was very good!


----------



## TATTRAT

Been wanting to see that, it's on the list.

Watched "Between the Folds"


It was certainly different, but also very intriguing, and very consuming.

"This film is much more than a loving look at the fascinating, brilliant characters who
devote their lives to folding paper. It reveals origami itself as richer and more intricate
than you could imagine... and by the end, you find yourself convinced that the mystery of
folding could be one of the universe's deep secrets."

— Chris Anderson, Curator, TED Conference


----------



## buckytom

i watched "the old curiosity shop".

i don't think i'll ever understand why horrible little stories about miserable people are interesting. dickens wrote a really depressing one here.


----------



## Barbara L

PrincessFiona60 said:


> We watched_ Hugo_, it was very good!


We started watching this tonight at our friends' house. After a long day, and a birthday party for a 10-year-old, the only ones who didn't fall asleep before the halfway point were James and the 10-year-old.  We will watch it at home soon. What I saw of it was good.


----------



## buckytom

lol, i wish i was there with james and the 10 year old.

we coulda built a couch fort, defended the living room from evil invaders, and toasted iur victory with oreos and milk!


----------



## Barbara L

buckytom said:


> lol, i wish i was there with james and the 10 year old.
> 
> we coulda built a couch fort, defended the living room from evil invaders, and toasted iur victory with oreos and milk!


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

The hubby and I took our niece to see The Secret World of Arrietty. It was pretty good. I prefer other Studio Ghibli films over this one but it was worth watching and my niece loved it.


----------



## GB

I watched The Usual Suspects again last night for the 100th time. Once of my favorite movies of all time.


----------



## JoAnn L.

My grandson and I watched all 6 of the Star War movies these last two weekends. It was hard to watch Anakin Skywalker turn into Darth Vader.


----------



## buckytom

that's what love does to you.  

i watched "dean spanley" again tonight. this is a must see for anyone who both like english period pieces like downton abbey, and who love dogs.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

JoAnn L. said:


> My grandson and I watched all 6 of the Star War movies these last two weekends. It was hard to watch Anakin Skywalker turn into Darth Vader.



I love Star Wars weekends...and I don't have any lids to share them with.


----------



## FrankZ

Yesterday we had a theme movie day.

We started with The Thing (new one) and moved onto The Help.

The Thing wasn't bad, but well, it is what it is.

The Help was very good, and I enjoyed it much more than I thought I would.


----------



## Barbara L

FrankZ said:


> Yesterday we had a theme movie day.
> 
> We started with The Thing (new one) and moved onto The Help.
> 
> The Thing wasn't bad, but well, it is what it is.
> 
> The Help was very good, and I enjoyed it much more than I thought I would.


So the theme was.... "The?"


----------



## FrankZ

Movies that start with "The" that we hadn't seen... 

I made it up as I was browsing the redbox.


----------



## Barbara L

I do things like that too!


----------



## DaveSoMD

Yesterday we watched two  _Drumline_  and  _Catwoman_.  Both were pretty good.


----------



## tinlizzie

TATTRAT said:


> Been wanting to see that, it's on the list.
> 
> Watched "Between the Folds"
> 
> 
> It was certainly different, but also very intriguing, and very consuming.


 
Thanks, Tattrat.  This looks like a winner.

You might like Netflix's _Desert Visions_; we're in a low-flying plane over some of our beautiful desert parks -- Zion and Bryce Canyon, for example.  No narration, just music.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

DaveSoMD said:


> Yesterday we watched two  _Drumline_  and  _Catwoman_.  Both were pretty good.




_Drumline_ is a favorite!


----------



## FrankZ

We watched Immortals tonight.

Thankfully, it wasn't immortal and finally ended.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

FrankZ said:


> We watched Immortals tonight.
> 
> Thankfully, it wasn't immortal and finally ended.



Thanks for that review, I was looking at it today and decided to wait...now I will wait for it to come on cable.


----------



## 4meandthem

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> The hubby and I took our niece to see The Secret World of Arrietty. It was pretty good. I prefer other Studio Ghibli films over this one but it was worth watching and my niece loved it.


 
I am a huge miyazaki fan and loved this flick. I do have others I like better too. Porco Rosso,Nausica,Whisper of the heart,Totoro.

Have you seen Grave of the fireflies? Not for little kids and rocked me!


----------



## Barbara L

We watched "Hugo" last night. We loved it!


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

4meandthem said:
			
		

> I am a huge miyazaki fan and loved this flick. I do have others I like better too. Porco Rosso,Nausica,Whisper of the heart,Totoro.
> 
> Have you seen Grave of the fireflies? Not for little kids and rocked me!



I've seen Grave of the Fireflies. While I can appreciate it intilectually, the constant sadness in the film puts it lower on the list for me. The treatment of the kids left me fealing angry for most of the movie. I know the point was to show the hardships, but it just isn't something I'd watch again.

My favorite is Nausica. There was an English dub of it called Warriors of the Wind that my mom recorded on cable when I was kid. It was one of my four favorite movies, the others being the Rankin and Bass animated Hobbit, The Last Unicorn and Flight of Dragons. But Warriors of the Wind was my favorite. 

As an adult, it took me forever to find out anything about it or where I could get it and when I did I found out it wasn't even the complete movie; parts of it had been cut. I was thrilled when the hubby bought me Nausica and I finally got to watch the entire movie.


----------



## DaveSoMD

Cats and Dogs: The Revenge of Kitty Galore.  It was a really funny sequel. How can it not be when Bette Midler voices the villain.


----------



## tinlizzie

Finished the Netflix compilaltion of season 2 of Damages.  What a good series!  I'm really not a Ted Danson fan, but his character on this and some really varied other roles is making for a growing respect for his work.  And finding Darryl Hammond here as an ice-cold killer, well, another type-casting out the windfow.


----------



## vitauta

ted dansen's movie, cousins, might not make you into a fan either, but is a fine film in which ted dansen delivers another solid performance....


----------



## FrankZ

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Thanks for that review, I was looking at it today and decided to wait...now I will wait for it to come on cable.



Visually it was very interesting...

The acting and script stank... bad...

Visually wonderful.. especially in HD.

Wait on it... yeah.. not a bad plan.


----------



## 4meandthem

We watched "The Help" last night. Awesome flick with great acting.


----------



## PattY1

I just watched "Where the Boys Are",the original movie for the 10th time.


----------



## PattY1

4meandthem said:


> We watched "The Help" last night. Awesome flick with great acting.




I watched that last week. Good movie. Amazon has it on sale again (instant video) this weekend for $1.99.


----------



## Katie H

Last night we watched the 1967 movie, _In the Heat of the Night_.  Even though it is an older movie, it was still awesome.  The cast was well-chosen and the acting was superb.


----------



## GB

Last night I wated HBO's Game Change. Very entertaining to watch. I did not learn anything I did not already know, but it was an interesting peek into a side of politics that we do not always get to see.


----------



## TATTRAT

I am a dork for docs, and watched Word Play yesterday, a pretty fascinating look into the world of crossword puzzles, those that create, and those that do them.


----------



## Barbara L

We watched "The Black Hole" last night. I had never seen it. I wasn't really missing anything. It was okay, not great.


----------



## roadfix

I watched Forrest Gump the other night.  Since I saw it when it first came out I had since forgotten most scenes.  I enjoyed watching it again.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Just got done watching, "The Descendants," with George Clooney.  Fantastic movie, it was more than I was expecting and is a big hit here.  And the music soundtrack...WOW~


----------



## Vanitas

Watched "Kingpin" last night. I have always avoided this movie because it looked kind of... stupid? But I couldn't stop laughing throughout the entire movie!


----------



## SharonT

TATTRAT said:


> I am a dork for docs, and watched Word Play yesterday, a pretty fascinating look into the world of crossword puzzles, those that create, and those that do them.


I'm a dork for crosswords and a dork for docs... so I bought the dvd and watch it at least once a year.


----------



## SharonT

GB said:


> Last night I wated HBO's Game Change. Very entertaining to watch. I did not learn anything I did not already know, but it was an interesting peek into a side of politics that we do not always get to see.


I got HBO added back to our cable tier so I could watch that movie, having read the book.  Will probably keep it for a while since Game of Thrones will soon be back.


----------



## GB

Sharon, I can not wait for Game Of Thrones to start.


----------



## Barbara L

We just watched "The Big Year," with Steve Martin, Jack Black, and Owen Wilson. It was an excellent movie, and I would highly recommend it. Not at all what I expected with those three!  I love all three of them, but when I first heard that they were in it I expected slapstick, lots of language, and all-around silliness. It was very funny, in a nicely subdued way. It had very touching moments. There were times you wanted to grab one of them through the screen and shake some sense into him. Also, there were lots of great shots of birds (The movie is about three very competitive "birders.").


----------



## PrincessFiona60

We watched _TinTin_, Shrek enjoyed it more than I did.  The animation is extraordinary, you forget you are watching a "cartoon."  It was good, enjoyable but, since I have never read any TinTin stories, I was not as enamored of the characters.


----------



## Katie H

Last night we watched George Clooney's _O Brother, Where Art Thou?_  I'd heard of it but never seen it.  How funny!!!!  It was so silly and fun and showed a side of Clooney that I wouldn't have imagined.  Plus, the music was great.


----------



## GB

That is such a great movie Katie.


----------



## Katie H

GB said:


> That is such a great movie Katie.



Yes, it was.  I enjoyed every second of it.  It never dragged, not a bit.


----------



## Rocklobster

Katie H said:


> Yes, it was.  I enjoyed every second of it.  It never dragged, not a bit.


That's one of my favorite movies. Deffinitely in my top ten.
I watched a Norwegian movie called Elling. It is about two mentally challenged friends who become roommates and try to create a life for themselves outside the confining but protective walls of the hospital. It is funny and touching.​


----------



## GB

Katie H said:


> Yes, it was.  I enjoyed every second of it.  It never dragged, not a bit.


It took me longer than it should have to realize it was Homers Odyssey.


----------



## Margi Cintrano

The Norwegian themed film sounds very interesting. Thank you for posting it.

Margi.


----------



## FrankZ

SharonT said:


> Will probably keep it for a while since Game of Thrones will soon be back.





GB said:


> Sharon, I can not wait for Game Of Thrones to start.



Winter is coming.

And I can not wait for 1 April.

GAH!


----------



## Steve Kroll

Katie H said:


> Last night we watched George Clooney's _O Brother, Where Art Thou?_  I'd heard of it but never seen it.  How funny!!!!  It was so silly and fun and showed a side of Clooney that I wouldn't have imagined.  Plus, the music was great.


One of my favorite movies. I love the Coen brothers' films. They have a real gift for turning a clever phrase.

I watched Raising Arizona tonight, which was one of their first films. Still makes me laugh every time.


----------



## Steve Kroll

Barbara L said:


> We just watched "The Big Year," with Steve Martin, Jack Black, and Owen Wilson. It was an excellent movie, and I would highly recommend it. Not at all what I expected with those three!  I love all three of them, but when I first heard that they were in it I expected slapstick, lots of language, and all-around silliness. It was very funny, in a nicely subdued way. It had very touching moments. There were times you wanted to grab one of them through the screen and shake some sense into him. Also, there were lots of great shots of birds (The movie is about three very competitive "birders.").


DW and I watched it a couple of weeks ago. We read the synopsis and weren't quite sure whether it was anything worth watching, but decided to give it a chance. Turned out to be surprisingly good and not at all what I was expecting from those three actors.


----------



## Dawgluver

Steve Kroll said:
			
		

> One of my favorite movies. I love the Coen brothers' films. They have a real gift for turning a clever phrase.
> 
> I watched Raising Arizona tonight, which was one of their first films. Still makes me laugh every time.



Coen brothers rock!  I could watch Fargo again and again.


----------



## Barbara L

We are watching "Logan's Run" right now. I thought I had remembered most of the movie, but I had forgotten most of it! Still interesting after all these years.


----------



## buckytom

Katie H said:


> Last night we watched George Clooney's _O Brother, Where Art Thou?_  I'd heard of it but never seen it.  How funny!!!!  It was so silly and fun and showed a side of Clooney that I wouldn't have imagined.  Plus, the music was great.


not only was the movie great, but i loved the soundtrack. great, olde timey tunes.

i go apey when i get a chance to see it on cable.


i watched "the rite" this morning. it sent a chill or two up my spine. i guess i identify with it in a wayas i once seriously considered going to a seminary instead if high school.

although, while possesion by the devil was the evil in this movie, i gave up a life in the cloth because a girl i liked in 8th grade grew boobies.

so you see, a similar story....


----------



## tinlizzie

Wanta see Christopher Walken as an eccentric funeral director in Wales?  He has an Einstein-ish hairdo and observes that "fun" is part of the word "funeral."  The film is 1992's "Undertaking Betty" with Alred Molina and Brenda Blethyn, plus Naomi Watts as a cute little tart.  Charming in its own way.  Go, Netflix!


----------



## Rocklobster

Margi Cintrano said:


> The Norwegian themed film sounds very interesting. Thank you for posting it.
> 
> Margi.


Elling - Rotten Tomatoes


----------



## 4meandthem

The kids and I watched the James Bond film "A view to a kill". I own them all but this is not one of my favorites. I have not seen it years. I didn't remember just how 80's it was. Christopher Walken was trying to sink the silicon valley with a giant bomb induced earthquake.


----------



## taxlady

Just watched _Labyrinth_ for the umpteenth time, but the first time at a theatre. David Bowie is so good as the goblin king and he looks like he has fun playing him.


----------



## GB

I took the kids to see The Lorax last night. We were the only people in the theater which was awesome! The movie was excellent. Danny Devito was great as The Lorax.


----------



## Katie H

We watched our Netflix selection of _Murder by Death_, which is a silly movie that lampoons 5 of the most recognized mystery/crime detectives in literature.  That is, Nick and Nora Charles, Charlie Chan, Miss Marple, Sam Spade, and Hercule Poirot.

It was a blast and the verbal and sight gags were hilarious.  There were so many goofy things going on I'm pretty sure we missed a bunch.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Katie H said:


> We watched our Netflix selection of _Murder by Death_, which is a silly movie that lampoons 5 of the most recognized mystery/crime detectives in literature.  That is, Nick and Nora Charles, Charlie Chan, Miss Marple, Sam Spade, and Hercule Poirot.
> 
> It was a blast and the verbal and sight gags were hilarious.  There were so many goofy things going on I'm pretty sure we missed a bunch.



One of my all time favorite movies!  

I have so many favorites, I could watch them all for the next three years.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Just watched Dream House with Daniel Craig. Had me guessing almost to the end trying to figure it out. Lots of twist and turns to the story.


----------



## msmofet

Barbara L said:


> We are watching "Logan's Run" right now. I thought I had remembered most of the movie, but I had forgotten most of it! Still interesting after all these years.


 Young Michael York!! YUM




4meandthem said:


> The kids and I watched the James Bond film "A view to a kill". I own them all but this is not one of my favorites. I have not seen it years. I didn't remember just how 80's it was. Christopher Walken was trying to sink the silicon valley with a giant bomb induced earthquake.


 LOVE the song!! Chris Walken is wonderful!


----------



## Barbara L

Last night we saw the newest version of "The Three Musketeers." It was ok but not great. It seemed to be made for teenagers and rather than write much new material it had every old cliche and joke in the book. For instance, the one about  being in a battle of wits and being unarmed. Probably all fresh and new to the kids.   Some good action scenes.


----------



## FrankZ

We watched Fast Times tonight...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Watching "The Longest Day."


----------



## Katie H

Last night Glenn and I watched _The Sixth Sense_.  Whoa!  What a movie!!  Haley Joel Osment did a fantastic job and I can see why the film was so highly praised.  Very well done and quite powerful.  We loved it.


----------



## 4meandthem

Watched "The Replacement killers" tonight. I bought it over a year ago and finally unwrapped it. I can't see how it deserved an R rating but it was rated probably 20+ years ago. Tons of guns and the story was predictable.


----------



## buckytom

FrankZ said:


> We watched Fast Times tonight...



shuh-haw, that was my skull!

along the same lines, we watched "ferris buehler's day off" today.  great movie.


are you still here? go home!


----------



## Barbara L

James and I just finished watching a really good movie, "Seven Days in Utopia." It is about a golfer who learns some valuable golf lessons but mainly life lessons from a former golfer (played by Robert Duvall) in a small Texas town called Utopia.


----------



## msmofet

The Rock ........................ AGAIN! LOL


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Serenity. I'm still mad about Wash and Shepherd.


----------



## msmofet

Watching: Sweet November (the 1968 version with Anthony Newly and Sandy Dennis) for the first time.

I *LOVE* the Keanu Reeve and Charlize Theron version. I never knew that it was a remake.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> Serenity. I'm still mad about Wash and Shepherd.



Guess what's showing up at my house today???


----------



## Linda123

Saw The Hunger Games over the weekend! Intense! Of course the book is better, but the movie did a good job in presenting the story.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> Guess what's showing up at my house today???



Nice!


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Guess what's showing up at my house today???



Ooh, I want.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> Nice!



I made Shrek order it for me.  I said I wanted it for my Birthday, but he told me he was going to get it NOW!



taxlady said:


> Ooh, I want.



Good thing we got it NOW, they are now sold out.


----------



## simonbaker

I went to "Hunger games"  with some friends from my 7th grade class...
It is based off the book series which is really good as well. A few details were off but for the most part they did pretty good. It is about a futuristic world where there were 13 districts and a capital but after a rebellion from the districts, district 13 was wiped off the map and the capital started something called the hunger games where they send 24 children (a boy and a girl from each district) into an arena and last one standing wins. in the movie it is the 74th annual hunger games and katniss everdeen volunteered to go into the arena in place of her sister. She wants to win because she needs to come home to take care of her sister because her dad died in a mining explosion a couple years ago and when that happened her mom went into depression and stopped working which left katniss to fend for her and her sister. the last year her mom started working again but katniss won't forgive her for that. Katniss is really good at shooting a bow and arrow and is known for that. in the movie she finds out the boy sent from her district, peeta mellark, has had a crush on her forever but only one can come out alive. I highly recommend this movie. but it has some slightly bloody scenes so only children who dont get squimish easily but I saw as young as 10 in the theather and maybe even a little younger would be okay.
Written by my 13 year old daughter.


----------



## msmofet

simonbaker said:


> I went to "Hunger games" with some friends from my 7th grade class...
> It is based off the book series which is really good as well. A few details were off but for the most part they did pretty good. It is about a futuristic world where there were 13 districts and a capital but after a rebellion from the districts, district 13 was wiped off the map and the capital started something called the hunger games where they send 24 children (a boy and a girl from each district) into an arena and last one standing wins. in the movie it is the 74th annual hunger games and katniss everdeen volunteered to go into the arena in place of her sister. She wants to win because she needs to come home to take care of her sister because her dad died in a mining explosion a couple years ago and when that happened her mom went into depression and stopped working which left katniss to fend for her and her sister. the last year her mom started working again but katniss won't forgive her for that. Katniss is really good at shooting a bow and arrow and is known for that. in the movie she finds out the boy sent from her district, peeta mellark, has had a crush on her forever but only one can come out alive. I highly recommend this movie. but it has some slightly bloody scenes so only children who dont get squimish easily but I saw as young as 10 in the theather and maybe even a little younger would be okay.
> Written by my 13 year old daughter.


Your 12 year old daughter wrote the books? Or this review? LOL


----------



## SharonT

simonbaker said:


> I went to "Hunger games"  with some friends from my 7th grade class...


Good review, simonbaker's daughter!  
I saw Hunger Games today, too.   It was SO good, and I highly recommend it also.   MY daughter and I had an interesting discussion at dinner about whether someone who had NOT read the book could appreciate the movie as well as those of us who have.   We both felt our favorite moments from the book were right there on the screen, too!


----------



## SharonT

Linda123 said:


> Saw The Hunger Games over the weekend! Intense! Of course the book is better, but the movie did a good job in presenting the story.



For me, this may be a rare case of the movie being better than the book...


----------



## msmofet

Gladiator


----------



## Barbara L

We just saw "The Abduction" with Taylor Lautner. When I bought it, I figured it would be "okay," but it actually turned out to be pretty good.


----------



## FrankZ

We watched Win Win tonight.  It was not the movie I was expecting but it was quite good.


----------



## Barbara L

We just watched "Old Yeller." Believe it or not, neither of us had ever seen it. I knew the story and I think I had seen a small part of it, but this was the first time for both of us. We will probably watch the sequel, "Savage Sam," tomorrow.


----------



## buckytom

Barbara L said:


> We just watched "Old Yeller." Believe it or not, neither of us had ever seen it. I knew the story and I think I had seen a small part of it, but this was the first time for both of us. We will probably watch the sequel, "Savage Sam," tomorrow.



i was never allowed to see the end of old yeller. mom or dad would always drag me away to bed too early.

 my older sisters always cried when they went to their beds, i guess because they were so happy that old yeller got to live out his life on a farm with lots of children.


----------



## Addie

buckytom said:


> i was never allowed to see the end of old yeller. mom or dad would always drag me away to bed too early.
> 
> my older sisters always cried when they went to their beds, i guess because they were so happy that old yeller got to live out his life on a farm with lots of children.


 
I have never seen even the beginning or the middle. Nor havfe I seen Casablanca.


----------



## buckytom

we'll always have dc, addie.


----------



## Addie

buckytom said:


> we'll always have dc, addie.


 
 I love the sense of humor that is found here. It gives me my laugh for the day. And there are somdays I need it more than others. Thank you all for giving me a reason to come back here day after day.


----------



## 4meandthem

Barbara L said:


> We just watched "Old Yeller." Believe it or not, neither of us had ever seen it. I knew the story and I think I had seen a small part of it, but this was the first time for both of us. We will probably watch the sequel, "Savage Sam," tomorrow.


 
We just watched Savage Sam again last week. I love the OLD disney movies.


----------



## GB

Speaking of Disney, I watched Brother Bear with my kids recently. I had never even heard of this movie, but I am glad I found it. It is a great story and the kids and I had a conversation after the movie about accepting others when they are different and not judging a book by its cover. If you have young kids I would highly recommend this movie. There are a few violent parts and a few scary (mother bear dying) parts so make sure to watch it with your kids or know your kids well enough to know they should not see it.


----------



## Barbara L

GB said:


> Speaking of Disney, I watched Brother Bear with my kids recently. I had never even heard of this movie, but I am glad I found it. It is a great story and the kids and I had a conversation after the movie about accepting others when they are different and not judging a book by its cover. If you have young kids I would highly recommend this movie. There are a few violent parts and a few scary (mother bear dying) parts so make sure to watch it with your kids or know your kids well enough to know they should not see it.


I love "Brother Bear!"  I cried!


----------



## GB

I would be lying if I said I did not get choked up.


----------



## simonbaker

Putting catering options together for work.


----------



## Vanitas

Brother Bear is such a great movie! I miss the "old school" Disney days, before Pixar ruled the scene.


----------



## buckytom

i'm watching the second half of "the shipping news"; saw the first half a few days ago.

a pretty good movie but the newfie accents are terrible. i thought they were trying out bad irish accents at first.


----------



## Addie

buckytom said:


> i'm watching the second half of "the shipping news"; saw the first half a few days ago.
> 
> a pretty good movie but the newfie accents are terrible. i thought they were trying out bad irish accents at first.


 
Anything like what "Murder She Wrote" use to do to the Maine accent?


----------



## Rocklobster

Just watched Midnight In Paris. The Woody Allen film starring Owen Wilson. I liked it.


----------



## Dawgluver

Saw Bridesmaids this past weekend.  Wasn't as good as I had hoped.


----------



## FrankZ

I watched Hulk last night.


----------



## Siegal

Watched Machete again. Awesome! Need to do a Robert Rodriguez marathon as my husband never saw any of his movies!


----------



## Barbara L

We finally saw "Savage Sam" the other night. It was pretty good. Last night we watched "Insomnia" with Al Pacino, Robin Williams, and Hillary Swank. We had seen it a few years ago and had forgotten a few details. It was just as good the second time (could have done without some of the language though).


----------



## pacanis

I had free Starz or one of them this weekend and watched "The Other Guys" twice. Hilarious. And all kinds of great/semi great actors in it. It was a hoot. Mark Wahlberg has come a long way from Dirk Diggler, lol.


----------



## FrankZ

pacanis said:


> I had free Starz or one of them this weekend and watched "The Other Guys" twice. Hilarious. And all kinds of great/semi great actors in it. It was a hoot. Mark Wahlberg has come a long way from Dirk Diggler, lol.



I thought he did a great job as Dirk Diggler...


----------



## Dawgluver

FrankZ said:
			
		

> I thought he did a great job as Dirk Diggler...



+1


----------



## PrincessFiona60

FrankZ said:


> I thought he did a great job as Dirk Diggler...





Dawgluver said:


> +1



+2


----------



## Siegal

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> +2



Haha. Speaking of such. My mom fed mr dirk diggler the other day! Evidently he loved it! My poor mother grilling at the crack of dawn


----------



## pacanis

Oh c'mon, you guys know what I mean, lol.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

pacanis said:


> Oh c'mon, you guys know what I mean, lol.



I'd watch marky mark stand in a trash can and read the phone book.


----------



## Dawgluver

princessfiona60 said:
			
		

> i'd watch marky mark stand in a trash can and read the phone book.



rofl!!! (+1)


----------



## buckytom

i tried to watch a movie called "sucker punch", but it was just so bizarre. it's flahdancers and cabaret meets nazi zombies, orks, killer robots, dragons, and corrupt orderlies, all set in a dirty insane asylum.

just too weird.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

buckytom said:
			
		

> i tried to watch a movie called "sucker punch", but it was just so bizarre. it's flahdancers and cabaret meets nazi zombies, orks, killer robots, dragons, and corrupt orderlies, all set in a dirty insane asylum.
> 
> just too weird.



Lol. I love that movie for all the reasons you just mentioned.


----------



## FrankZ

buckytom said:


> i tried to watch a movie called "sucker punch", but it was just so bizarre. it's flahdancers and cabaret meets nazi zombies, orks, killer robots, dragons, and corrupt orderlies, all set in a dirty insane asylum.
> 
> just too weird.



It was weird.. but it is fun.  Based on a graphic novel I think.

Hint:  Most of it takes place in her head.


----------



## msmofet

pacanis said:


> I had free Starz or one of them this weekend and watched "The Other Guys" twice. Hilarious. And all kinds of great/semi great actors in it. It was a hoot. Mark Wahlberg has come a long way from Dirk Diggler, lol.


  



I've been wathing TCM Doris Day movies.


----------



## buckytom

FrankZ said:


> It was weird.. but it is fun.  Based on a graphic novel I think.
> 
> Hint:  Most of it takes place in her head.



yeah, i understood the concept.  i think they should have spent more time on her descent into fantasy, or at least explained it better with psycoactive drugs or something. it's lke the writer couldn't wait to get to the hot chick fantasy part. and they should have created their own monsters instead of borrowing from other movies.

pag, i can definitely see it being a chick flick in a way. a sci-fi action chick flick.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

buckytom said:
			
		

> yeah, i understood the concept.  i think they should have spent more time on her descent into fantasy, or at least explained it better with psycoactive drugs or something. it's lke the writer couldn't wait to get to the hot chick fantasy part. and they should have created their own monsters instead of borrowing from other movies.
> 
> pag, i can definitely see it being a chick flick in a way. a sci-fi action chick flick.



My husband liked it too.  I liked the random, almost dream like quality of it. The sort of, stories within stories thing was cool and I liked guessing/deciding how much was real, how much was entirely in her head, how much was an exageration of what was real and what sort of real life events might have corresponded with the fantasy events.


----------



## FrankZ

Kathleen has been out of town so I have things queuing up on the DVR.

Not a movie but I *FINALLY *got to watch the season premiere of Game of Thrones!


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Marry Poppins. It was on TV.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

We just watched _War Horse_.  It was very good!


----------



## Siegal

purple.alien.giraffe said:
			
		

> Marry Poppins. It was on TV.



Me too! Young dick van dycke....interesting


----------



## blissful

Inception

(I can never remember the name of this movie, I keep thinking it's called Concussion or Concurrence or Deception--which makes my 20+ something kids laugh at me. I just keep guessing the name until I ultimately have to look it up.)

I watched it three times this past week. It's a good movie, convoluted at times and it's so different that many parts of it can be interpreted by the watcher but the movie never fully discloses everything. (like the ending)

It's about a man, his wife, and his two children. His wife dies, the authorities think he killed her. He goes to another country to work at a job in lucid dreaming, to find a way back to his children (through money and powerful people that can help him).
So basically, he's sleeping on the job (ha ha).

I saw the ending three times and I have no idea how it ended--it just depends on your interpretation. You'll never see a spoiler alert about the ending because there is no definite answer on what happened in the end.


----------



## Barbara L

We saw "Contagion" with our friends last night. We had seen it before, but this was their first time.


----------



## 4meandthem

PrincessFiona60 said:


> We just watched _War Horse_. It was very good!


 
We saw it last night and I agree.


----------



## Barbara L

PrincessFiona60 said:


> We just watched _War Horse_.  It was very good!





4meandthem said:


> We saw it last night and I agree.


I can't wait to see it!


----------



## Vanitas

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> I'd watch marky mark stand in a trash can and read the phone book.



+100

Not only would I watch this, but I'd also be willing to pay to watch! 

Just watched Vegas Vacation last night. Seen it a million times and it gets funnier each time. Clark Griswald = best movie character ever.


----------



## LPBeier

We have had a couple of disappointments lately.

A few nights ago we watched "The Kids Are All Right".  Everyone we know said it was super funny and well acted.  I will give it the well acted.  It wasn't the subject matter, it was just boring.

Last night we watched Country Strong - a movie I have wanted to see for awhile now.  It was very slow, boring and disjointed.  The music was great!

Tonight is True Grit (the new version!).  Then back to Harry Potter....we just have the last two left which we haven't seen - our reason for seeing the whole series over!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LPBeier said:


> We have had a couple of disappointments lately.
> 
> A few nights ago we watched "The Kids Are All Right".  Everyone we know said it was super funny and well acted.  I will give it the well acted.  It wasn't the subject matter, it was just boring.
> 
> Last night we watched Country Strong - a movie I have wanted to see for awhile now.  It was very slow, boring and disjointed.  The music was great!
> 
> Tonight is True Grit (the new version!).  Then back to Harry Potter....we just have the last two left which we haven't seen - our reason for seeing the whole series over!



We liked the new version of True Grit.  The story was well done, but nobody beats John Wayne as Rooster Cogburn.


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> We liked the new version of True Grit.  The story was well done, but nobody beats John Wayne as Rooster Cogburn.


I totally agree your Ogreness!  With a little codicil - nobody beats John Wayne in ANYTHING!  

The original also had an incredible supporting cast.  It will be interesting to see the new one.


----------



## Katie H

Last night we watched _Wag the Dog_ with Robert De Niro and Dustin Hoffman.

Very good film and one that makes you consider how our news is "produced."  Really made us think and I can only imagine what today's spinmasters do to design our news reports.


----------



## FrankZ

Last night we watched Tinker Tailor Solider Spy.  Very well done. 

We are currently watching Iron Lady.


----------



## Katie H

FrankZ said:


> Last night we watched Tinker Tailor Solider Spy.  Very well done.
> 
> We are currently watching *Iron Lady*.



Glenn and I are interested in seeing that.  Let us know what you think of it, Frank.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

FrankZ said:


> Last night we watched Tinker Tailor Solider Spy.  Very well done.
> 
> We are currently watching Iron Lady.



I didn't know TTSS was out on DVD...guess we are headed to Hastings today.  Been waiting for that one!  Love Gary Oldman.


----------



## Kayelle

I watched "The Bodyguard" on AMC last night.  I had never seen it before.


----------



## Dawgluver

We saw "We Bought a Zoo" last night.  We enjoyed it.


----------



## Margi Cintrano

*Romantic Comedy:  Reese Witherspoon in Alabama*

I forget the exact title however, it is a lovely romantic comedy starring Reese Witherspoon and 2 gents, her Ex and the son of a NYC Politian, portrayed by Candice Bergman ... The Bloodhound, Jerry was a hoot ! Cool dog. Reese portrayed a young woman originally from Alabama, and she went to NYC to become a top model ... Left the hubby and Jerry and friends and family ... Of course, she decided to leave the Politian´s son portrayed by Patrick Dempsey I believe, and return with her Ex because she truly loved him ... 

Cute film to see ... 

Nice post for film views. 
Margi.


----------



## Katie H

Kayelle said:


> I watched "The Bodyguard" on AMC last night.  I had never seen it before.



We watched it last night, too.  Glenn had seen it but I hadn't.  I enjoyed it and thought that that was when Whitney Houston must've been the most straight she'd been.  Amazing how young Kevin Costner was.  Well...everyone else, too.


----------



## FrankZ

Katie H said:


> Glenn and I are interested in seeing that.  Let us know what you think of it, Frank.



Streep is... well.. Streep.




PrincessFiona60 said:


> I didn't know TTSS was out on DVD...guess we are headed to Hastings today.  Been waiting for that one!  Love Gary Oldman.



It is on Bluray too... 

We enjoyed both movies, very much.


----------



## Kayelle

Katie H said:


> We watched it last night, too.  Glenn had seen it but I hadn't.  I enjoyed it and thought that that was when Whitney Houston must've been the most straight she'd been.  Amazing how young Kevin Costner was.  Well...everyone else, too.



Yes, we were all so young Katie.  Hard to believe it was 20 years ago.  Seeing the movie made Costner's eulogy of Whitney all the more touching for me. I saw in an interview that he recently tried to watch the movie again and said he had to turn it off after only 10 minutes.  
I thought it was a very good movie.  Both the endings were so sad.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

FrankZ said:


> Streep is... well.. Streep.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is on Bluray too...
> 
> We enjoyed both movies, very much.




Picked up TTSS this morning, will be watching it later.  I'm excited, love the story.

Bluray...I'm not buying another player until this one dies.  Then we will consider Bluray.  It's bad enough I have Betamax, VHS, Laser Disc and DVD formats all represented in the movies I love!.


----------



## simonbaker

We are thinking about going to redbox & pick out a movie. Any suggestions for a scarey movie or maybe a action/thriller movie?  Keepin in mind there will be a 13 year old girl watching it too.


----------



## FrankZ

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Bluray...I'm not buying another player until this one dies.



You know the BD players will do DVD so you don't loose that.

Of course, without an HD TV it is pointless to have a BD player.  

My new one has allows us to stream in movies too (over the built in WiFi).


----------



## PrincessFiona60

FrankZ said:


> You know the BD players will do DVD so you don't loose that.
> 
> Of course, without an HD TV it is pointless to have a BD player.
> 
> My new one has allows us to stream in movies too (over the built in WiFi).



I know that, it's the only reason I have even considered BluRay.  I already have the nicest HDTV.


----------



## FrankZ

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I know that, it's the only reason I have even considered BluRay.  I already have the nicest HDTV.




The nicest?  You got the 105inch LED?  SWEEET!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

FrankZ said:


> The nicest?  You got the 105inch LED?  SWEEET!



Silly, that would be bigger than my wall.  The 42 inch LED is just fine.  Love those Tax Refunds...


----------



## FrankZ

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Silly, that would be bigger than my wall.  The 42 inch LED is just fine.  Love those Tax Refunds...



We have been sporting a 42" plasma for a few years.

Kathleen remarked I have spoiled her for watching movies... she doesn't like the theater anymore with the plasma and surround sound we have.  Less idjots to ruin the movie at home too...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

FrankZ said:


> We have been sporting a 42" plasma for a few years.
> 
> Kathleen remarked I have spoiled her for watching movies... she doesn't like the theater anymore with the plasma and surround sound we have.  Less idjots to ruin the movie at home too...



and you can pause it and hit the kitchen and bathroom...important when you are doing silly stuff like a Star Wars Marathon.  Almost never go to the theater anymore.  Although, we will be going to see _The Avengers _when it comes out.


----------



## simonbaker

I went & saw hunger games with my daughter last weekend.  It's her second time seeing it. I found it to be somewhat disturbing.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

simonbaker said:


> I went & saw hunger games with my daughter last weekend.  It's her second time seeing it. I found it to be somewhat disturbing.



The premise of the whole series is disturbing, it's meant to be.  The whole idea behind the Hunger Games is hopefully fantasical.


----------



## Kayelle

I was wondering about going to see "The Hunger Games" as there's been so much hoopla about it.  I'm not into other world disturbing fantasy.  Reality is enough to scare the bejeebers outa me, thank you very much.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Kayelle said:


> I was wondering about going to see "The Hunger Games" as there's been so much hoopla about it.  I'm not into other world disturbing fantasy.  Reality is enough to scare the bejeebers outa me, thank you very much.



I'm waiting for it to come out on DVD.  The stories are really good, but yes, the subject matter is disturbing.


----------



## Barbara L

Tonight we watched "The Last Brickmaker in America" with Sidney Poitier. Excellent movie (made-for-TV in 2001).  I loved it in 2001 and I knew James would love it too, so we bought it on DVD.


----------



## 4meandthem

I bought and watched "Hugo" with the kids today. This is one of the best flicks I have seen in a while and hope scorcessi got an award for it. It was a great family flick that would appeal to amost any age. Better than I expected.


----------



## Steve Kroll

FrankZ said:


> The nicest?  You got the 105inch LED?  SWEEET!


Not 105", but the wife and I bought an 82" Mitsubishi 3D HD TV last year for our basement rec room (she calls it the "testosterone cave" during football season). We also got Blu-Ray, 3D goggles, surround sound, the whole bit. 

There are times I never want to leave the basement. 

Having said that, the last movie we watched was "Sky Captain and the World of Tomorrow", which has got to be one of the dumbest movies ever made, and the big screen only made it seem even dumber.


----------



## Kayelle

4meandthem said:


> I bought and watched "Hugo" with the kids today. This is one of the best flicks I have seen in a while and hope scorcessi got an award for it. It was a great family flick that would appeal to amost any age. Better than I expected.



Oh I agree, 4me.  Both Steve and I really enjoyed going to see it in the theater and I'm glad to hear it translated well in your living room.  It's a *very entertaining *flick for nearly anyone,  and worthy of it's *five* Oscars.  Scorsese got the Golden Globe for it but sadly missed out on the Oscar.


----------



## Kayelle

I just finished watching "The Way" with Martin Sheen.  My eyes are all puffy and I went through a box of Kleenex.


----------



## Dawgluver

We watched "Water for Elephants" tonight.  Really enjoyed it.  Rosie was a blast!  Of course, not as in-depth as the book, which I loved, but still worth seeing.


----------



## FrankZ

We just finished watching The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo.


----------



## GB

I just started Bolt with the kids. They have seen it before and loved it, but this is my first viewing.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Loved Bolt!


----------



## blissful

FrankZ said:


> We just finished watching The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo.



And FrankZ what did you think of it?

I saw it in a theatre--and it was not the same version as the DVD. I wasn't crazy about it at all.


----------



## FrankZ

We thought it was well done.  This was the newer version, not the other one.

We watched House of Sand and Fog today.  That was a good one as well.


----------



## PattY1

Our Idiot Brother. Great 1.99$ movie.


----------



## JSadler

Watched "Man of the Year" with Robin Williams. Quite hilarious!


----------



## hamm4

Color Purple, one of my favorites.


----------



## Steve Kroll

Watched "Ides of March" last night with George Clooney and Ryan Gosling. Good political movie.


----------



## Littlechef

DH and I watched Moneyball with Brad Pitt on Saturday.  We both enjoyed it very much.


----------



## simonbaker

We are watching Big Bang theroy now. It's always good for a good laugh.


----------



## blissful

What About Bob

was on TV. It is just so stinking funny.
Dreyfus is having a total fit, because his son and Bob are jumping on beds and making lots of noise late at night. Bob shouldn't even be at their vacation home, Dreyfus has an interview the next morning very early, so the noise is a great imposition.

Bob and his son sit there on the beds and act very apologetic, though laughing on the inside.
Dreyfus screams 'I just want PEACE and QUIET!!!'.
Bob says 'I'll be quiet'.
Then his son says with a straight face 'I'll be peace' and gives the peace sign.
Bob and his son start giggling so hard, hiding their faces with a pillow. 
It was a great moment, I'm still laughing about it.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

blissful said:


> What About Bob
> 
> was on TV. It is just so stinking funny.
> Dreyfus is having a total fit, because his son and Bob are jumping on beds and making lots of noise late at night. Bob shouldn't even be at their vacation home, Dreyfus has an interview the next morning very early, so the noise is a great imposition.
> 
> Bob and his son sit there on the beds and act very apologetic, though laughing on the inside.
> Dreyfus screams 'I just want PEACE and QUIET!!!'.
> Bob says 'I'll be quiet'.
> Then his son says with a straight face 'I'll be peace' and gives the peace sign.
> Bob and his son start giggling so hard, hiding their faces with a pillow.
> It was a great moment, I'm still laughing about it.



The one that brings on fits of giggles, all I have to do is show Shrek the box for "Weekend At Bernie's."  El Diablo can bring on the same result.


----------



## Katie H

Dawgluver said:


> We watched "Water for Elephants" tonight.  Really enjoyed it.  Rosie was a blast!  Of course, not as in-depth as the book, which I loved, but still worth seeing.



We loved  _Water for Elephants_ and, as you already said, Rosie was fantastic.  She nearly stole the show.


----------



## Katie H

FrankZ said:


> We just finished watching The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo.



I really enjoyed the movie.  Seeing the story on film really gave "life" to the story.  I just picked up _The Girl Who Played with Fire_ and I'm looking forward to seeing it, too.


----------



## Katie H

I'm still recovering.  We just watched what I think it the best movie I've ever seen.  No joke.

If you haven't seen the 1994 Jodie Foster movie, _Nell_, do not pass GO, do not collect $200.  See it.  It's fantastic.

I'd never seen it and I can't imagine how I missed it.  Glenn mentioned it the other day and I thought it was worth seeing.  Wow!


----------



## Barbara L

Last night we saw the new Mission Impossible movie with our friend Susan. It was pretty good, but I will have to watch it again soon because I nodded off a couple times (not because of the movie--just really tired).

James and I just finished watching "Soul Surfer." It was a great movie, and the documentary included on the DVD really added to it. One thing we learned from the documentary is that the dog in the movie is her real dog.


----------



## Margi Cintrano

Saturday night, we watched an old film with Vanessa Redgrave and the father of her son, Italian Actor, Franco Neri --- Well, it was such a beautiful film ... the Italian villages, the gastronomy ( film has restaurant, hotel scenes ) and the storyline ... Was lovely and entertaining. Do not know name of film ... However, Vanessa and Franco actually had never married, though they have a grown son together and are still close friends. I have to look up name of film --- I am a Franco Neri fan big time. 
Have nice Sunday. 
Margi.


----------



## Margi Cintrano

*Franco Nero:  Letters to Juliette or 2nd Chance*



Margi Cintrano said:


> Saturday night, we watched an old film with Vanessa Redgrave and the father of her son, Italian Actor, Franco Neri --- Well, it was such a beautiful film ... the Italian villages, the gastronomy ( film has restaurant, hotel scenes ) and the storyline ... Was lovely and entertaining. Do not know name of film ... However, Vanessa and Franco actually had never married, though they have a grown son together and are still close friends. I have to look up name of film --- I am a Franco Neri fan big time.
> Have nice Sunday.
> Margi.


 

The Italian actor from Parma, now living on the outskirts of Roma, is Franco Nero. The film´s name is: Letters to Juliette or 2nd Chance. 

The story is lovely and the villages of Italy are the star ...
Have a nice Sunday.
Margi.


----------



## Dawgluver

Margi Cintrano said:
			
		

> The Italian actor from Parma, now living on the outskirts of Roma, is Franco Nero. The film´s name is: Letters to Juliette or 2nd Chance.
> 
> The story is lovely and the villages of Italy are the star ...
> Have a nice Sunday.
> Margi.



I've had a mad crush on Franco Nero ever since he played Sir Lancelot in "Camelot " many years ago!    Vanessa Redgrave also starred.

We watched "Larry Crowne" (meh) and " Tangled"  (very enjoyable) last night.


----------



## FrankZ

We watched Hesher last night.  It was... interesting.


----------



## Merlot

I watched 50/50 Saturday night.  It may me cry and laugh, good movie.


----------



## vitauta

anyone have a movie suggestion for me that i could find on hulu today?  i prefer drama over action, horror and comedy, but i would consider any highly recommended film.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Grandson Josh and I had an Indiana Jones film festival weekend.


----------



## simonbaker

Watched "I am # 4".Good sci fi thriller.


----------



## Dawgluver

simonbaker said:
			
		

> Watched "I am # 4".Good sci fi thriller.



We saw that as half of a drivein double feature.  We enjoyed it too


----------



## Merlot

vitauta said:


> anyone have a movie suggestion for me that i could find on hulu today? i prefer drama over action, horror and comedy, but i would consider any highly recommended film.


 

I use hulu too but havent came across any good movies, I usually watch the cooking shows/ etc.  I will keep you in mind when I browse there.


----------



## simonbaker

Watched the season finale of "The good wife".  Not the ending of the season we expected.  Looking forward to it coming back in the fall.


----------



## Margi Cintrano

*@ Dawgluver: Actor Franco Nero (1941 )*

  Good Morning Dawgluver,

You are a fan of Franco Nero ! ?  WOW ... Most Americans do not know of him ... 

He starred in a crime mystery drama which was filmed in Santiago de Chile, where he portrayed a bachelor & wealthy Rancher ... He had an affair many years prior, with a woman, who left the country and went to Germany. Thus, he has a daughter who has been looking for her father ! 
The former lady lover, had become involved in a crime scene, in which she believed she might of killed a Military Officer during the Pinochet takeover. However, she did not, Franco´s Lawyer did ! He finally meets his daughter and of course, he sees his ex lady love ... 

I forget the title however, it is a good film --- not a Hollywood blockbuster nor the budget. None the less, the scenery of the Mountains of Santiago De Chile´s surrounding areas, are just stunning. 

Worthwhile ... 

Yes, Letters to Juliette is a good film ... The Italian hamlets, that Vanessa Redgrave, her grandson and his lady friend had driven through, are just breathtakingly beautiful. And it has some lovely hotel inns and country trattorias too ... Worthy of attention.

I had seen his portrayal of César, the Roman Emperor as well --- and Lancelot !  He has impact ... Very piercing blue eyes ... Was quite handsome in his day. He was born in 1941 ... still very attractive and dapper. Sexy Man !!! 

The Vet looks a little like Franco ... I have good taste in men ! 

Thanks for reply and feedback. 
Margaux.


----------



## Katie H

simonbaker said:


> Watched the season finale of "The good wife".  Not the ending of the season we expected.  Looking forward to it coming back in the fall.



We were a bit surprised, too, but pleasantly so.  Um, Kalinda is not in a good mood.


----------



## LPBeier

We finally got in another movie weekend - been a few weeks now!

On Saturday, DH's only full day off this week, we watched Harry Potter and the Deadly Hallows Part 1, and the special features DVD (yes, they are separate!).  I am actually going to be sorry to finish off this series when we get the last one.  When I first watched the early ones in the theatre, it was mostly because DH wanted to see them and I went along.  But we missed the last three or four in the theatre and decided to start at the beginning and my whole attitude changed.  I am contemplating reading the books now! 

Yesterday we watched the remake of True Grit.  As remakes go it was one of the better ones.  The acting was good (the young girl was excellent - almost gave Kim Darby a run for her money!).  But there were some not so great parts (where Cogburn runs her horse into the ground literally then shoots it in front of her - yes he was trying to save her, but it really got me).


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Margi Cintrano said:


> Good Morning Dawgluver,
> 
> You are a fan of Franco Nero ! ?  WOW ... Most Americans do not know of him ...
> 
> The Vet looks a little like Franco ... I have good taste in men !
> 
> Thanks for reply and feedback.
> Margaux.



Ah, Lancelot, my first crush...of course as portrayed by Franco Nero. <swoon>


----------



## Cerise

A Streetcar Named Desire & ET.  Two of my favorites.


----------



## vitauta

Merlot said:


> I use hulu too but havent came across any good movies, I usually watch the cooking shows/ etc.  I will keep you in mind when I browse there.



which cooking shows might i find on hulu?  i'm new to this whole hulu thing....


----------



## tinlizzie

Fans of Downton Abbey might enjoy "The Way We Live Now" (a BBC production, 2 discs).  Set in l870's London, full of scoundrels, cads, marriages and jiltings, but ending well.  However, altogether too many uncomfortable comparisons of human nature then with human nature now.  It seems we've not come very far.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

We watched Shrek and Shrek 2 last night. They were on cable.


----------



## LPBeier

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> We watched Shrek and Shrek 2 last night. They were on cable.


Princess Fiona was on cable last night?  She has two Shrek's?  Well that is just downright greedy!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LPBeier said:


> Princess Fiona was on cable last night?  She has two Shrek's?  Well that is just downright greedy!



Sounds like a boring show


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> Ah, Lancelot, my first crush...of course as portrayed by Franco Nero. <swoon>



Ah, mine too!  Margi and PF, I loved the score from Camelot, Nero sang "C'est Moi," and "If Ever I Would Leave You".  I didn't realize he had a ringer who sang for him!  

Margi, you do indeed have good taste in men!  Thanks for the history and I will have to see "Letters to Juliette"!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> Ah, mine too!  Margi and PF, I loved the score from Camelot, Nero sang "C'est Moi," and "If Ever I Would Leave You".  I didn't realize he had a ringer who sang for him!
> 
> Margi, you do indeed have good taste in men!  Thanks for the history and I will have to see "Letters to Juliette"!



Now you have me singing the songs from Camelot in my head...

It's amazing how many show tunes I have stored in there


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> Now you have me singing the songs from Camelot in my head...
> 
> It's amazing how many show tunes I have stored in there



I hear ya!  Me too!


----------



## Merlot

vitauta said:


> which cooking shows might i find on hulu? i'm new to this whole hulu thing....


 
There is a fairly big list   I usually just click Browse> TV Shows> then in the search under genre I click either Food and Lesiure or Reality & Game Shows (Chopped and such can show up under the reality!)  I also go over to display and click *show full episodes only*  

I use it all the time!


----------



## vitauta

thank you, merlot, for the helpful browsing tips for using hulu.  i spent several enjoyable hours last night checking out various cooking shows--notably, dd&d and diary of a foodie.  such a fundamental thing, but i didn't know how to browse, how to narrow my viewing options....a whole new vista has opened up for me with hulu--i still haven't moved to reactivate my tv sets with comcast's converter boxes since they disabled my tvs when they went digital in my area--and it's been some to weeks ago now....


----------



## Steve Kroll

Last night I watched Martin Scorsese's Documentary on George Harrison, "Living in the Material World." I've always been a Beatles fan, and it seems like this film contained a lot of previously unreleased film clips and photos. Some of the interviews were revealing, for example, Eric Clapton talking about feeling as if he were in the presence of giants whenever hanging around with the Beatles. Paul McCartney and Ringo Starr also appear much more relaxed and candid than in other interviews where they often come off sounding resentful of their Fab Four days.


----------



## blissful

I couldn't sleep last night, and so I watched FLIPPER on the AMC channel.
And now I can't get the words to the song out of my head.
"They call him Flipper, Flipper, faster than lightning, 
No-one you see, is smarter than he, 
And we know Flipper, lives in a world full of wonder, 
Flying there-under, under the sea!"


----------



## CharlieD

I finally got to see The Planet of The Apes. The reviews were incredible; in fact movie was ok, nothing really special. Too long and too slow for my taste. Did I like it, yes I did. But not because it was so great, because I love Sci-Fi and I love animals. Give me any movie about those two and I'll be glued to TV.


----------



## Cerise

blissful said:


> I couldn't sleep last night, and so I watched FLIPPER on the AMC channel.
> And now I can't get the words to the song out of my head.
> "They call him Flipper, Flipper, faster than lightning,
> No-one you see, is smarter than he,
> And we know Flipper, lives in a world full of wonder,
> Flying there-under, under the sea!"


 
Hahahaha. I started to watch it, after The Old Man & the Sea (Spencer Tracy), but when I saw the doc-like footage & Lloyd Bridges, I thought this must be another movie (& a very old bad print). So, I switched to the King of Queens, & called it a night. lol. Now, I'm sorry I miissed it.

(*My eyes are gettin' weary, my back is gettin' tight*.)


----------



## PrincessFiona60

blissful said:


> I couldn't sleep last night, and so I watched FLIPPER on the AMC channel.
> And now I can't get the words to the song out of my head.
> "They call him Flipper, Flipper, faster than lightning,
> No-one you see, is smarter than he,
> And we know Flipper, lives in a world full of wonder,
> Flying there-under, under the sea!"



I still have my Flipper Lunch Box...


----------



## simonbaker

I always loved the old flipper movies too. Alot of good childhood memories.


----------



## Dawgluver

I loved Flipper.  Want to watch "a Dolphin's Tale" next.


----------



## blissful

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I still have my Flipper Lunch Box...





simonbaker said:


> I always loved the old flipper movies too. Alot of good childhood memories.



Oh No, not again, the song started all over!!!!!! and it's stuck in my head.


----------



## taxlady

There were old Flipper *movies*? I thought there were just old TV shows.


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:
			
		

> There were old Flipper movies? I thought there were just old TV shows.



I think that's what she meant, TV shows.


----------



## blissful

Dawgluver said:


> I think that's what she meant, TV shows.



There is actually a movie Flipper.
It wasn't on AMC, I just checked it was on TCM. Dyslexic?
Flipper
A Florida fisherman's (Chuck Connors) son (Luke Halpin) nurses a speared dolphin back to health.


Now stop the music!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

blissful said:


> There is actually a movie Flipper.
> It wasn't on AMC, I just checked it was on TCM. Dyslexic?
> Flipper
> A Florida fisherman's (Chuck Connors) son (Luke Halpin) nurses a speared dolphin back to health.
> 
> 
> Now stop the music!



Now you have me singing it...


----------



## blissful

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Now you have me singing it...



A little louder please?


----------



## Barbara L

We are about to watch "Ghost Busters." I haven't seen it in years.


----------



## Steve Kroll

Barbara L said:


> We are about to watch "Ghost Busters." I haven't seen it in years.


We watched "Breakfast Club" last night. I hadn't seen that one in years, either.

I've had some of those songs from the movie in my head all night.


----------



## tinlizzie

Another Netflix special:  The Genius Within.  This was an interesting doc on the life of that astonishing Canadian classical pianist, Glenn Gould.  My goodness!


----------



## Barbara L

sofia30 said:


> The Fog


The old one or newer one?  I have seen both of John Carpenter's versions and definitely prefer the newer one.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Tried watching two movies last night, either we were not in the mood or just not in the mood for those movies.  Both seemed dry and plodding.  I'll reserve the titles in case it was just our mood.


----------



## TATTRAT

tinlizzie said:


> Another Netflix special:  The Genius Within.  This was an interesting doc on the life of that astonishing Canadian classical pianist, Glenn Gould.  My goodness!



I really enjoyed that one. 

If you are into Docs, thanks GOD Netflix has plenty to choose from, or else I would have ditched it a long time ago, BUT I digress. . . 

Between the Folds was a pretty awesome Doc. I watched out of boredom, and was really glad that I did. was pretty amazing.

(God went)Surfing with the devilamazing. Just really good, imo.

Bill Cunningham New Yorkwas really enjoyable, and I have a lot of respect for that man, going strong and all of his work is still very relevant. 

The Way We Get Bywas pretty insightful, and thought provoking.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

_The Avengers_, the movie was fantastic, loved it.  

Was not in love with the 3D and the BigD Theater.  I actually got a headache watching, wonder if it is my no-line trifocals or astigmatism that made it difficult.  The "Deluxe" seats were nice at first, but too high.  My feet dangled, causing incredible pain in my knees.

Curiosity is slaked, won't need that experience again.  Besides, it was very expensive for tickets, popcorn and pop.


----------



## TATTRAT

While my experience with the latest 3d films is limited, I will say that the TRUE 3D offered, is a lot better than say the imax 3d, where there is a LOT of ghosting. The true 3D is pretty awe inspiring.

That being said, I will wait for the avengers to hit bluray. Just not into going to the movies anymore, too costly, too crowded, too over hyped. I can sit in the mancave with my 60inch LED, Full Theater Dolby 7.1 sound set up, pause the movie if need be, and not worry about annoying teens texting/chatting/yakking on the phone, the whole time.

There have been very few films lately where I am like, "Oh Shiiiiiii. . . I NEED to see that on the big screen!"


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I will be in the theater for _The Hobbit_.  We got to, maybe, two movies a year.


----------



## taxlady

I usually only go to the cheapie movie theatre. The other ones have too many ads and they are so loud that I find it unpleasant, even with my fingers in my ears. You go to the movie theatre for the experience, could be it's the big screen, socializing with friends, etc. Having my hearing blasted is not an experience I enjoy and definitely don't want to pay for that. I can watch it later on DVD or at the cheapie theatre.


----------



## tinlizzie

Watched "Judy Berlin" last night.  Not much of a story, but it was fun watching the 1999 performances of some interesting actors:  Edie Falco in the title role, lesser but nearly equal parts for Barbara Barrie, Bob Dishy, Madeline Kahn, Anne Meara, Julie Kavner.  An actor named Aaron Harnick had a good-sized part, but he didn't look at all familiar.

"Mars Attacks" is due in my mailbox today.  Whee!


----------



## tinlizzie

Mars did attack last night.  What a goofy movie!  Surprise.  This was Tim Burton's do-over.  It seemed as though everybody and his brother (or sister) was in the cast.  Instead of a song-worm, today playing in my head will be the Martians' "ack ack ack." Swell special effects.


----------



## vitauta

what a movie buff you've become, tin--or am i just now noticing?


----------



## 4meandthem

I was at the in-laws last night and they rented "We bought a Zoo". Not your typical Matt Damon flick but I liked it. It is based on true story and I thought it was done well.


----------



## Dawgluver

tinlizzie said:
			
		

> Mars did attack last night.  What a goofy movie!  Surprise.  This was Tim Burton's do-over.  It seemed as though everybody and his brother (or sister) was in the cast.  Instead of a song-worm, today playing in my head will be the Martians' "ack ack ack." Swell special effects.



First time I saw "Mars Attacks!" it really disturbed me.  Now I really enjoy it!  "Ack ack" has become a permanent part of my vocabulary.  

We saw "The Reef" last night, a light diversion.  "Jaws" it ain't, but filled the time before SNL.


----------



## Cerise

Dawgluver said:


> First time I saw "Mars Attacks!" it really disturbed me. Now I really enjoy it! "Ack ack" has become a permanent part of my vocabulary.
> 
> We saw "The Reef" last night, a light diversion. "Jaws" it ain't, but filled the time before* SNL*.


 
I caught the last minute or two of SNL.  Forgot Mick Jagger was on.  Would liked to have seen it.

I was going to go to bed, until I switched channels & saw Citizen Kane was on.  Stayed up after 3 AM, but had to see it one more time.  Rosebud.    Made me want to visit the Hearst castle again.  The one time we went, there was a power outage.  The castle was still magnificent.  Watched Mildred Pierce a few days ago, as well.


----------



## Uncle Bob

Memphis Belle


----------



## simonbaker

Just got back from "Redbox"  Picked up HUGO which is on now,  also rented war horse.


----------



## Barbara L

Uncle Bob said:


> Memphis Belle


I love that movie! When my nephew was a teenager he probably saw it at least 20 times.

Yesterday we watched the first three original "Walking Tall" movies. This afternoon we watched one of my favorites from when I was younger (and almost impossible to find on DVD--I looked for many years!), "Amy," starring Jenny Agutter.

I almost forgot, a couple nights ago we watched "Jack and Jill." I had heard so many bad things about it, and as much as I love Adam Sandler, I am always a little leery of his new movies, so I wasn't looking forward to it. I LOVED it! Stupid as all get out, but so funny!


----------



## Andy M.

I wathed Moneyball last week.  You have to be a fan of baseball...


----------



## 4meandthem

simonbaker said:


> Just got back from "Redbox" Picked up HUGO which is on now, also rented war horse.


 

Both movies were top notch in my book! Enjoy!


----------



## taxlady

simonbaker said:


> Just got back from "Redbox"  Picked up HUGO which is on now,  also rented war horse.


What is "Redbox"? I get email from them that is obviously meant for someone else.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Andy M. said:


> I wathed Moneyball last week.  You have to be a fan of baseball...



I'm not a huge baseball fan and I liked that movie!  It was a good story and well told.


----------



## Andy M.

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'm not a huge baseball fan and I liked that movie!  It was a good story and well told.



That's good.  I just didn't think it would interest non-sports fans.  The fallacy of his approach has since been revealed but it was entertaining.  Especially since I'm a stat geek and that's the focus of moneyball.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Andy M. said:


> That's good.  I just didn't think it would interest non-sports fans.  The fallacy of his approach has since been revealed but it was entertaining.  Especially since I'm a stat geek and that's the focus of moneyball.



I much prefer watching movies about sports rather than the sport itself.  As long as the story is done well.   Movie Geek here...


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:
			
		

> What is "Redbox"? I get email from them that is obviously meant for someone else.



They have a booth outside of Walgreens here.  You apparently stick in some money, pick out a movie, and the machine spits out a DVD.  Is that right?  Then you return it.

I've never used it, but that's what it looks like.


----------



## TATTRAT

Dawgluver said:


> They have a booth outside of Walgreens here.  You apparently stick in some money, pick out a movie, and the machine spits out a DVD.  Is that right?  Then you return it.
> 
> I've never used it, but that's what it looks like.



That's exactly it. No return dates, but they do charge you for the cost if it has been over like 3 months(I found out the hard way. . .but, I did loose it in a move).

The selection can be iffy, but, you can go onto the website and see what is available at your local Redbox, and for a buck, it's not a bad deal. . . and I take back "iffy", I guess it's just that I have GMU a mile down the street, and all the New Releases I would go for were always out.


----------



## NikitaLysytskiy

Dictator with Sasha Baron Koen
The best satiric movie I've ever seen


----------



## FrankZ

Dawgluver said:


> They have a booth outside of Walgreens here.  You apparently stick in some money, pick out a movie, and the machine spits out a DVD.  Is that right?  Then you return it.
> 
> I've never used it, but that's what it looks like.



Mostly.  You have to use a bit of plastic to get the movie out, it won't take paper or metal money.

You can also get BD from them, but the selection is REALLY spotty on  those.  My biggest complaint with them is their lack of inventory and  selection of BD.




TATTRAT said:


> That's exactly it. No return dates, but they do charge you for the cost if it has been over like 3 months(I found out the hard way. . .but, I did loose it in a move).
> 
> The selection can be iffy, but, you can go onto the website and see what is available at your local Redbox, and for a buck, it's not a bad deal. . . and I take back "iffy", I guess it's just that I have GMU a mile down the street, and all the New Releases I would go for were always out.



From their site:

"Your rental period ends at 9:00 p.m. the day after you rent. Want to  hold onto your disc for longer? No problem. For each additional night  you keep it, you’ll be charged for another rental period + applicable  tax. If you hold onto your disc for the maximum rental period, you'll be  charged the maximum charge and the disc is yours to keep. Those fees  are $24 + tax for DVDs* ($25.40 in Maryland), $34.50 + tax for Blu-ray™  Discs ($35.51 in Maryland) and $60 + tax for video games ($61.48 in  Maryland). At kiosks where DVDs rent for $1, the maximum rental period  is 25 days and the maximum rental charge is $25."

Not the cheapest way to purchase a movie, and you don't get the extras disc either.

My approach is usually see if what I want is on the movie channels, then check availability on Redbox and then go to VuDu for streaming (that is more expensive, but sometimes it is the way to get the movie).


----------



## simonbaker

taxlady said:


> What is "Redbox"? I get email from them that is obviously meant for someone else.


 It's a type of vending machine for dvd's.  You swipe your credit card, movies are usually around $1.00.  You can keep them for 24 hours or they charge you until you bring them back. Redboxes are usually located outside a convenience store or walgreens.  They are red & about the size of a pop machine.

We throughly enjoyed Hugo last night as well as War horse  for only $2.40 for both movies.


----------



## Barbara L

simonbaker said:


> It's a type of vending machine for dvd's.  You swipe your credit card, movies are usually around $1.00.  You can keep them for 24 hours or they charge you until you bring them back. Redboxes are usually located outside a convenience store or walgreens.  They are red & about the size of a pop machine.
> 
> We throughly enjoyed Hugo last night as well as War horse  for only $2.40 for both movies.


Block Buster has the same set-up, but theirs are blue.


----------



## Barbara L

Late Sunday night we watch "The Grey" with Liam Neeson (sp?).  The language was horrible. The movie was okay. About 30% of me liked the ending, but about 70% didn't. I'm glad we watched it, but it is not one I would want to watch again.


----------



## Steve Kroll

I finally watched "J. Edgar" with Leonardo DiCaprio. It was well done for a biopic.

I need to learn to start movies at a lower volume, though. Less than a minute in, the movie had an explosion that just about knocked me out of my chair. Not something one would normally expect in this type of movie.


----------



## Barbara L

Steve Kroll said:


> I finally watched "J. Edgar" with Leonardo DiCaprio. It was well done for a biopic.
> 
> I need to learn to start movies at a lower volume, though. Less than a minute in, the movie had an explosion that just about knocked me out of my chair. Not something one would normally expect in this type of movie.


What bugs me are the movies that are about 60% normal volume, 20% explosions, and 20% whispering!


----------



## FrankZ

Barbara L said:


> Block Buster has the same set-up, but theirs are blue.



Though I believe Blockbuster Express is more expensive.


----------



## Steve Kroll

Barbara L said:


> What bugs me are the movies that are about 60% normal volume, 20% explosions, and 20% whispering!


Yes! I've noticed that every single one of the Batman movies seems to be like that. Drives me nuts because you don't dare take your hand off the remote for even a second.


----------



## Vanitas

I've been on a Mel Gibson kick lately - which is odd, because I'm not really a huge fan.

Anyways, watched 'Apocalypto' yesterday. A really powerful movie, spoken completely in Mayan (with English subtitles). I'm not normally into movies that are all subtitles, but this movie is awesome!


----------



## blissful

I tried watching regular tv last night but there are so many commercials it was horrible. I'll be putting a movie on tonight.

When I put on a DVD, since they get so loud and so soft, I put the english subtitles on. If I haven't fallen asleep, I can at least read it without waking the neighbors with the noise of the movie.


----------



## Barbara L

We had pre-ordered "Red Tails" on ebay and it came today. We just finished watching it. We really liked it.


----------



## FrankZ

We watched Source Code last night.  It was surprisingly good in spite of the Ground Hogs Day effect.


----------



## Uncle Bob

JFK


----------



## tinlizzie

Last one was "Everybody's Fine" - De Niro.  Not a good choice if you're feeling sorry for yourself because you haven't heard from the kids.  Well done, but not exactly uplifting.

Before that was "The Way Back," the movie version of a book I read recently, supposedly written by a Polish man who along with several others escaped from a Soviet labor camp in Siberia.  They (most of them) finally made it all the way to Tibet.  Ed Harris was in the movie as the lone American.  IMO he's always really good.  There's some question as to whether the author of the book actually made the trek or if he "stole" the story.

Tonight is "Paris, Je T'aime" with Natalie Portman, Willem Dafoe, Bob Hoskins.

Vitauta, I was just catching up and saw your earlier post.  Sorry I hadn't seen it.  Yes, I LOVE a _good_ movie and am so grateful for Netflix.


----------



## jusnikki

I watched Xmen last night for the umpteenth time. I just can't pass over an xmen movie.......


----------



## Margi Cintrano

*Friday Night 25th: The Inheritance of The Hansens*

 1stly: LA HERENCIA DE LOS HANSEN a Chilean and German film 2007 with Franco Nero, Bettina Zimmermann and Oliver Bootz is a favorite film which I have seen over the last 5 years several times. I am a Franco Nero afficionada which means Fan in English. It is quite an interesting crime mystery about the death of Franco´s father and the love of a woman and a daughter he had never known existed until she came to his Ranch to tell him of the truth of her Mother who had not killed his dad, and of her disappearance which had to do with his sister who paid off the Nuns at the Convent to hide her and her Mother ... The photography of Chile is quite impressive. 

2ndly: MARISOL, the Shirley Temple of Spain, had been the most stunning young child star of the 1950s in Spain. Her real name, PEPA FLORES, a blonde, blue eyed singing childhood actress now in her early 60s hails from Málaga, though one would never believe her Spanish. Her documentary on her childhood acting career was on Friday the 25th. I have seen it as well, however, she is one of my fave classics ... 

Ciao.
Margi. Cintrano.  


Margi.


----------



## Barbara L

I was in the mood for an "end of the world if someone doesn't act fast to save it" movie, so we watched one we just got last night, "Arctic Blast." Not bad. We have seen much better, but we have also seen much worse.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

The Master of Ballentrae


----------



## simonbaker

Phantom of the opera. Unfortunately I fell asleep half way thru it,  I will try again this weekend.


----------



## kadesma

an oldie The Babe with John Goodman!!! I too fell asleep part way through.
kades


----------



## Cerise

Strange Cargo (1940 - Great classic w/ Clark Gable, Joan Crawford, Peter Lorre, etc.)

The Mortal Storm (Also directed by Frank Borzage,1940 -James Stewart, Margaret Sullavan, Robert Young). Missed parts of the film. Would like to see it in its' entirety.

Fame


----------



## FrankZ

We watched Contraband.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

FrankZ said:


> We watched Contraband.



What did you think?  We tried to watch it and were bored...didn't finish it.


----------



## Barbara L

FrankZ said:


> We watched Contraband.





PrincessFiona60 said:


> What did you think?  We tried to watch it and were bored...didn't finish it.


We have been wanting to see it as well, so I am interested in your answer too.  

Our last movie was "Zookeeper," with Kevin James. It is in no danger of winning an Oscar, but we love anything with Kevin James, and it had a few really funny scenes.


----------



## FrankZ

It was a very predictable action heist kinda movie.  We enjoyed it, but it didn't change our lives.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Howle's Moving Castle

Showed it to the niece and nephew this weekend. The 13 y/o niece loved it. I think the 2 y/o (almost) nephew was entertained. He didn't get up and run around much. Of course, it was also bed time so he was snuggled up to try to get him to fall asleep (which he didn't do, of course).


----------



## Barbara L

Tonight James and I watched two movies we just got from ebay. First we watched "Chronicle." Other than the language (you know me and language!) it was okay. About three high school boys who develop telekinetic powers after exploring a weird hole in the ground.

Then we watched "The Woman in Black," with Daniel Radcliffe (from Harry Potter). It was pretty good! A couple "made you jump" moments (I didn't jump, but if I were a jumper, this one might have done it).


----------



## Margi Cintrano

*One Film in the Cinema & One T.V. Show*

Buongiorno,

Firstly, the Vet and I had gone with friends and their 16 year old daughter to see The Hunger Games. From my point of view, the subject matter had no appeal for us. The teenager had read the book and was totally engrossed. We had treated her, as a Happy Birthday gift. 

Españoles En El Mundo ( Spaniards in the World ) is a weekly T.V. show which we follow, and is about living, working, eating and cultural entertainment of places, in which Spaniards have relocated to ... It is chockful of facts, details, fabulous photography and interesting tidbits to see, eat, do and enjoy. Last night was Geneva, Switzerland. 

Have lovely day,
Ciao,
Margi.


----------



## FrankZ

We have watched the first two installments of Hatfields & McCoys on History.  Not a movie, but a miniseries.

So far so good, wonder if there will be any cast members left at the end the way they are dropping each other.


----------



## bakechef

Hot Fuzz, good for a chuckle!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Wrapping up Rio Bravo, we've about decided to follow it with El Dorado...


----------



## Katie H

FrankZ said:


> We have watched the first two installments of Hatfields & McCoys on History.  Not a movie, but a miniseries.
> 
> So far so good, wonder if there will be any cast members left at the end the way they are dropping each other.



Glenn and I watched all the episodes and really enjoyed it.  Yes, they sure did some "eliminating," didn't they?


----------



## Katie H

Glenn was gone most of the day helping his son move some equipment, so I watched a movie from the library I knew he would prefer not to watch.

It was _The Other Boleyn Girl_ and I really enjoyed it.  I'd read the book quite a while ago and appreciated the movie, especially the scenery and period costuming.


----------



## Dawgluver

Mr. Popper's Penguins.


----------



## Addie

FrankZ said:


> We have watched the first two installments of Hatfields & McCoys on History. Not a movie, but a miniseries.
> 
> So far so good, wonder if there will be any cast members left at the end the way they are dropping each other.


 
My youngest son #3 has a plethera of first cousiins in the McCoy clan. They are from his paternal grandmother. She grew up in Pike's County KY. A true coal miner's daughter. Hillbilly through and through. Her mother was a McCoy. When I mentioned this fact to him, he asked "Is this something I am supposed to be proud of? I had no answer for him.


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> Mr. Popper's Penguins.


 

I remember reading that book in the fourth grade. I loved the story.


----------



## simonbaker

We went to the theater last night & saw "Snow white & the Huntsman". It was an action packed movie. It had a good storyline & was not boring at all.  How much are movies in your area?  We paid $27.00 for 3 of us.


----------



## Margi Cintrano

In the Madrid Capital, films whether in original version English or Foreign Languages ( Spanish, Italian, French, German etcetra ) are 7.50 Euros except on Discount Days. 

The last film we watched on T.V. in Spanish, was the Philadelphia Story, the original. 

Have nice Sunday.
Margi. Ciao.


----------



## blissful

Margi Cintrano said:


> In the Madrid Capital, films whether in original version English or Foreign Languages ( Spanish, Italian, French, German etcetra ) are 7.50 Euros except on Discount Days.
> 
> The last film we watched on T.V. in Spanish, was the Philadelphia Story, the original.
> 
> Have nice Sunday.
> Margi. Ciao.



Philadephia Story--I've never seen it.
Philadephia--one of my favorite movies.


----------



## Margi Cintrano

Blissful,

The film had a full cast of silver screen performers and was quite good. I had not recalled the original and thus, we watched it when we had returned from the Interntl Book Fair and a Meze Greek Dinner at Delfo´s ... 

You should rent it or see if Amazon has it on sale ... 

I love the silver screen. 

Have a nice Sunday.
Margi.


----------



## blissful

Margi Cintrano said:


> Blissful,
> 
> The film had a full cast of silver screen performers and was quite good. I had not recalled the original and thus, we watched it when we had returned from the Interntl Book Fair and a Meze Greek Dinner at Delfo´s ...
> 
> You should rent it or see if Amazon has it on sale ...
> 
> I love the silver screen.
> 
> Have a nice Sunday.
> Margi.



Thanks Margi!


----------



## Vanilla Bean

*Hachi: A Dog's Tale*

Richard Gere was one of the stars. I thought that was a wonderful movie, but it definitely is a tear-jerker! It was made around 2008, I think. I watched this on Friday.

I also tried to watch *Mr. Hobbs Takes A Vacation* with Jimmie Stewart, but I couldn't get into it. It was really slowww moving.


----------



## blissful

Vanilla Bean said:


> *Hachi: A Dog's Tale*
> 
> Richard Gere was one of the stars. I thought that was a wonderful movie, but it definitely is a tear-jerker! It was made around 2008, I think. I watched this on Friday.



Sorry if I'm not suppose to comment on movies.......but I Loved this movie. It's a story of loyalty, love, commitment, family, love of dogs. I bought this one so I can watch it again and again.


----------



## Margi Cintrano

Blissful,

The awesome Akita was an absolute star in this film. I had seen it when it first was shown at the Cinema in Madrid. Absolutely a must see ... and bring the Kleenex ... 

Me too ... we had bought it too in English, Italian and Spanish ... 

Have a nice Sunday.
Ciao. 
Margi.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

blissful said:


> Sorry if I'm not suppose to comment on movies.......but I Loved this movie. It's a story of loyalty, love, commitment, family, love of dogs. I bought this one so I can watch it again and again.



Of course you are supposed to comment...and I want to see Hachi, I know the background of the story.


----------



## blissful

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Of course you are supposed to comment...and I want to see Hachi, I know the background of the story.


Thanks, sometimes I want to hear more opinions on stories in movies too. Not everything is 'my cup of tea'........sometimes they are. I almost wish there was a thread on 'my favorite movies' and what I like about them.


----------



## Margi Cintrano

Princess Fiona,

This Akita is truly extraordinaire and on top of that, its a beautiful story ... 

Have a nice Sunday.
Ciao. Margi.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

blissful said:


> Thanks, sometimes I want to hear more opinions on stories in movies too. Not everything is 'my cup of tea'........sometimes they are. I almost wish there was a thread on 'my favorite movies' and what I like about them.



You can always start one  I'm sure everyone would jump in who loves movies.


----------



## Katie H

Vanilla Bean said:


> *Hachi: A Dog's Tale*
> 
> Richard Gere was one of the stars. I thought that was a wonderful movie, but it definitely is a tear-jerker! It was made around 2008, I think. I watched this on Friday.



I just looked Hachi up on Netflix and immediately put it on our list.  Sounds like a good film.  We'll probably get to see it some time next week.  Thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## LPBeier

We watched Captain America last night.  Only one of the "pre Avengers" films we didn't see before we saw the Avengers on it's opening day!

Captain America was good, but I found myself paying more attention in the first half at how they made Chris Evens so small than I did to the movie.  The second half was great.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I wonder why Superman wasn't in The Avengers...


----------



## Hypnosis Changes Lives

Pope Joan, it is a great medieval watch and stirs the imagination.  Well worth the watch.


----------



## Dawgluver

We also watched "Pirates of the Caribbean: On Stranger Tides" last night.  Had seen it before, but I love all the Pirates movies.  Gotta love Keith Richards, Johnny Depp, and those nasty mermaids!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Just brought home Hachi...


----------



## Barbara L

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I wonder why Superman wasn't in The Avengers...


Superman was DC Comics and the ones in The Avengers were Marvel Comics. (I'm married to a comic book nut).


----------



## Barbara L

For those of you who haven't seen it yet, Hachi is a wonderful movie! Have your tissues nearby! Then after you have seen the movie, look up the real story (you can find it online--I read it at Wikipedia and I think somewhere else). Both great stories!


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> I wonder why Superman wasn't in The Avengers...



I can't tell if you're asking this seriously or if you're being a smart alec.

Captain America is my favorite of the Avengers (at least movie wise) and as far as I've seen the only one who became a hero for purly altruistic reasons. 

Most recent movie the hubby and I watched was the Disney version of Beauty and the Beast. I remember liking it at one time but watching it last night it just seemed so cheesy.


----------



## lifesaver

Singing In The Rain


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I hope you guys enjoy that movie as much as I did (Hachi). It was a local cable movie channel here. I wish I hadn't deleted it and saved it. I'm so used to deleting stuff after I watch it. I hope it comes back on again.

This morning, I watched a moved called *Saving Sarah Cain. *It's about a high-class journalist from Portland, Oregon. She had a sister and lost contact many years before, because she fell in love with an Amish man and decided to learn their ways and religion. The sister passes away, and Sarah is recognized by PA state that she is the legal guardian of 5 kids. 

I thought it was a great movie.


----------



## vagriller

Contraband


----------



## Steve Kroll

My wife dragged me to "Snow White and the Huntsman" today. Fairy tales are not normally my thing, but this darker version was relatively enjoyable.

Turnabout is fair play, so I plan to drag her to see "Prometheus" next weekend.


----------



## tinlizzie

I watched that most curious actor, Crispin Glover, in a most peculiar movie -- Bartleby -- that was based on a short story by Herman Melville done up in a modern setting.  (Joe Piscopo was also in it.)  Afterward, I went to the library and found a copy of the original 1800's version.  The movie was surprisingly true to the narrative.  Curious and peculiar, both of them.  And the background music to the film was played on the Theramin.  Perfect.


----------



## blissful

On cable tv yesterday.

You've Got Mail--I always find it curious for people to say 'It's just business, nothing personal', as though that means something.

Close Encounters of the Third Kind--one of the few movies full of awe, where the aliens didn't come here to kill everyone, only to return borrowed people and items (planes, boats).


----------



## tinlizzie

Last night's Netflix was _Wilby Wonderful_, a nice little 24-hour slice of life in a small town in Nova Scotia.  What a beautiful rocky coast they have.


----------



## Katie H

Glenn and I watched _Nights in Rodanthe_ last night and, for some reason, it hit me like a ton of bricks and I had a total meltdown.

I think it's because for many, many years Buck and I camped on the dunes in that area and the scenery brought back those wonderful memories.  Then, too, this month is the anniversary of his death, along with his birthday, so it was a triple whammy.  So many feelings just came rushing in and I was overcome.

Still, the movie was good and the old house on the beach was just too awesome.


----------



## Hypnosis Changes Lives

Katie H said:
			
		

> Glenn and I watched Nights in Rodanthe last night and, for some reason, it hit me like a ton of bricks and I had a total meltdown.
> 
> I think it's because for many, many years Buck and I camped on the dunes in that area and the scenery brought back those wonderful memories.  Then, too, this month is the anniversary of his death, along with his birthday, so it was a triple whammy.  So many feelings just came rushing in and I was overcome.
> 
> Still, the movie was good and the old house on the beach was just too awesome.



:-(


----------



## Cerise

Bonnie & Clyde. Saw Faye Dunaway years ago at a screening (sans makeup). Wouldn't have known her to pass her on the street, but she was a stunning woman. My neighbor, played the sheriff. Took me back. We went to Laughlin (Nevada) & saw the bullit-riddled car. Not sure if it was the original.

Caught the end of The Last Picture Show. Will watch it again on TMC.


----------



## Margi Cintrano

Bonasera, 

Cerise: Bonnie and Clyde ... Excellent film choice ... Faye Dunaway and Warren Beatty are excellent professionals.  

My last film was The Sun Also Rises - Tyrone Power and Eva Gardner ... I am a big Hemmingway fan ... and thus, have all his literature and the classic films that had been turned into films ... One of my faves is The Sun Also Rises ... caught it on tv ...

Have nice Wednesday.
Margi. Ciao.


----------



## blissful

The cable hallmark channel is running both versions of 'The Parent Trap', right now.

First the Hayley Mills version followed by the Lindsay Lohan version.

I'm going to leave them both on--in the background while I'm getting things done here. I've probably watched both versions a half dozen times.


----------



## Katie H

We watched one of the silliest, goofiest, funniest movies..._Anger Management_, with Jack Nicholson and Adam Sandler.

Sometimes I didn't know where truth ended and fiction began.  Nicholson is a NUT!!!!


----------



## Steve Kroll

Saw "Prometheus" last night on an enormous screen in 3D. Despite a few nit-picky things and one horrendously bad makeup job on one of the actors, my overall reaction comes down to a single word: WOW. It has to be one of most incredibly filmed movies I've ever seen, especially if you are a sci-fi fan.


----------



## Cerise

"In Cold Blood"  Hadn't seen it in several years.  Great performance by Robert Blake.  Was more chilling than the first time I viewed it.


----------



## Margi Cintrano

Caught a relatively recent film we had seen at the Cinema on T.V. just a little while ago:  The Company Men ... Losing a job is alot more than losing a desk ... It is losing a life style ... Good acting by Tommy Lee Jones. Ben Affleck was the supporting performer ... 

Have nice wkend.
Ciao, Margi.


----------



## kleenex

Well I finally saw The Curious Case of Benjamin Button from 2008.

I thought the ending to the movie was poorly done.

I also wondered why Benjamin Button was at thew doctors for his condition???

The makeup work was top notch though.


----------



## blissful

kleenex said:


> Well I finally saw The Curious Case of Benjamin Button from 2008.
> 
> I thought the ending to the movie was poorly done.
> 
> I also wondered why Benjamin Button was at thew doctors for his condition???
> 
> The makeup work was top notch though.



I really liked that movie. Many people make a comparison between Forrest Gump and that movie because of the similarities in the entire plot.
Curious Case Of Forrest Gump Vs Benjamin Button Video

I'm not sure that if Benjamin Button had gone to a doctor, the doctor would have believed his condition (since it really isn't a condition that exists) which would have clarified for the movie watcher that this movie is based on an impossible and unbelievable premise.


----------



## Katie H

If you haven't seen it yet, you NEED to see _Hachi:  A Dog's Tale._

Glenn and I watched it last night and it, literally, grabbed us.  What an amazing story!!!!

At the end, both of us were in full-blown weeping mode.  It's such a touching and powerful story.

When I finally composed myself, I asked Mr. Google about Hachi and learned a lot more, which further made me cry.

It's a movie/story I'll never forget.


----------



## Addie

Katie H said:


> If you haven't seen it yet, you NEED to see _Hachi: A Dog's Tale._
> 
> Glenn and I watched it last night and it, literally, grabbed us. What an amazing story!!!!
> 
> At the end, both of us were in full-blown weeping mode. It's such a touching and powerful story.
> 
> When I finally composed myself, I asked Mr. Google about Hachi and learned a lot more, which further made me cry.
> 
> It's a movie/story I'll never forget.


 
I read the true story about a couple of years ago. Nothing like the devotion of a pet. They say Fala used to sit everyday at the grave of FDR after he died.


----------



## simonbaker

watching another rerun of 2 broke girls then mike & molly.


----------



## tinlizzie

Seabiscuit was on TV last night.  Saw it first time several years ago at a theater.  I felt silly sitting there all choked up so many times - was it Randy Newman's score?  Well, partly, but it was the great acting, exciting racing, believable script, and being based on a true story.  What a good movie!  I enjoyed seeing the depiction of the 1930's Triple Crown winner, War Admiral, on the heels of this year's Triple Crown competition.  Probably not a coincidence...

Is the movie Secretariat anywhere near as good as Seabiscuit?  Comments invited.


----------



## Addie

tinlizzie said:


> Seabiscuit was on TV last night. Saw it first time several years ago at a theater. I felt silly sitting there all choked up so many times - was it Randy Newman's score? Well, partly, but it was the great acting, exciting racing, believable script, and being based on a true story. What a good movie! I enjoyed seeing the depiction of the 1930's Triple Crown winner, War Admiral, on the heels of this year's Triple Crown competition. Probably not a coincidence...
> 
> Is the movie Secretariat anywhere near as good as Seabiscuit? Comments invited.


 

I have seen Seabiscuit about four times. Great movie. I saw Secretariat race all three races for the crown. He was 25 lengths ahead when he ran the Kentucky Derby. They had an aerial shot of him crossing the winning line. The rest of the field wasn't even in the picture. I want to see the picture also. BTW, they still have a large supply of his sperm.


----------



## 4meandthem

Despicable Me for the 3rd time in two days at my son's request. It is actually a really cute movie.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

4meandthem said:


> Despicable Me for the 3rd time in two days at my son's request. It is actually a really cute movie.



I thought so too, but Shrek wasn't crazy about it.  We are usually spot on with movies.


----------



## 4meandthem

The kids watched John Carter twice in the car on a recent road trip. We finally put it on the big screen tonight and i couldn't get through it.
Not impressed!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

4meandthem said:


> The kids watched John Carter twice in the car on a recent road trip. We finally put it on the big screen tonight and i couldn't get through it.
> Not impressed!



The book was better...


----------



## Barbara L

We watched a movie on Netflix at our friends' tonight. It was "Toxic Skies." Kind of a government conspiracy "Outbreak" type movie. We all enjoyed it.


----------



## roadfix

Watched "41" last night on cable.  A new biocumentary on George H Bush.  I thought it was fascinating.


----------



## Katie H

Last night Glenn and I watched _The Secret Life of Bees._  Very, very good film that held quite true to the book.  The book was better because there were so many rich details.  It would've been impossible to put them all into a movie.


----------



## Merlot

I just watched The Secret life of Bees on instant amazon based on all the recommendations here.  I loved it!  I want to read the book now.  I usually read the books first and watch the movie later but I am involved in so many books now, this one will have to wait!


----------



## Barbara L

We had planned on watching "Apostle Peter and The Last Supper" (I think that is the title) tomorrow with friends, but since everyone was there last night we watched it then. What a disappointment. I love a good Christian movie, but this was not one. It was boring and it twisted scripture horribly.


----------



## kleenex

blissful said:


> I really liked that movie. Many people make a comparison between Forrest Gump and that movie because of the similarities in the entire plot.
> Curious Case Of Forrest Gump Vs Benjamin Button Video
> 
> I'm not sure that if Benjamin Button had gone to a doctor, the doctor would have believed his condition (since it really isn't a condition that exists) which would have clarified for the movie watcher that this movie is based on an impossible and unbelievable premise.



The impossible and unbelievable premise is another problem I have with the movie.....

The Rodger Ebert review of the movie is a good one...

The Curious Case of Benjamin Button :: rogerebert.com :: Reviews


----------



## luckytrim

...Just watched _Born Losers_ ... first in the "Billy Jack" trilogy............ not nearly as good as I remembered; a Liza Minnelli clone in the female lead..............


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Yesterday, I watched* Far From Home: Yellow Dog*.....very good movie!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Vanilla Bean said:


> Yesterday, I watched* Far From Home: Yellow Dog*.....very good movie!



Love that movie!!!


----------



## FrankZ

Not a movie but we rewatched Band of Brothers this week.


----------



## bakechef

Just watched _Toast _on Netflix streaming, what a wonderful movie!


----------



## LPBeier

Last night we watched "The Adjustment Bureau".  I liked it.  Took a bit to figure what was going on but once you did it was very intriguing.


----------



## Cindercat

Rented "The Help" at Redbox for tonight. I hope it does justice to the book.


----------



## Rocklobster

I have Netflix so, I took a chance on American History X and liked it. A bit disturbing, but good, nonetheless.


----------



## JSadler

Last movie I watched was Bad Teacher...and I was pretty disappointed.


----------



## Dawgluver

JSadler said:
			
		

> Last movie I watched was Bad Teacher...and I was pretty disappointed.



I didn't care for it either.


----------



## simonbaker

We all went to "Brave" last night.  The daughter really wanted to go.  It had a good story line.  The little girl did not know how good she had it until it was gone.  Good disney movie with a happy ending.  A good movie to bring your kids or grandkids.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

simonbaker said:


> We all went to "Brave" last night.  The daughter really wanted to go.  It had a good story line.  The little girl did not know how good she had it until it was gone.  Good disney movie with a happy ending.  A good movie to bring your kids or grandkids.




Yes, Shrek wants to see "Brave"  I might take him when he's not nodding off every half hour.


----------



## Cerise

*Some Like it Hot*.  "Nobody's perfect!"  lol

Cute, cute movie.  Filmed (in part) at the Del Coronado Hotel:

Hotel del Coronado - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Margi Cintrano

*22nd & 23rd:  Cotton Mary & Dreamt of Africa*

Buonasera,

Firstly, Friday the 22nd, got to catch Dreamt of Africa with Kim Bassinger on T.V.  The photography is absolutely breathtaking however, it is a Kleenex Film ...   

Today, shortly, before I had come on D.C., I had watched Greta Scacchi and Madhur Jaffrey in Cotton Mary ... Enjoyed it very much. 

Have lovely wkend,
Ciao. 
Margi.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I'm watching _The Man From Snowy River_, we are at the horse ride at the end of the movie!  The best photography ever!


----------



## FrankZ

We watched Beautiful Boy last night.  It is not uplifting and inspiring, but was quite good.


----------



## simonbaker

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Yes, Shrek wants to see "Brave" I might take him when he's not nodding off every half hour.


 It would be very therapeutic for shrek.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

simonbaker said:


> It would be very therapeutic for shrek.




At this point he is only wide awake in the middle of the night...


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> At this point he is only wide awake in the middle of the night...



Ha!  The drive-in theatre!

Ours is showing "Brave" now.

You'd better be the one to drive, though, PF.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> Ha!  The drive-in theatre!
> 
> Ours is showing "Brave" now.
> 
> You'd better be the one to drive, though, PF.



I wish we still had a drive-in...

The Ogre just woke up.  I need to see how he's doing and see about some sort of dinner.


----------



## Addie

It takes a couple of months to get back into a normal schedule of not falling asleep at the drop of a hat. There is always that three o'clock wall that surgical patients seem to hit. That is the hardest one to get over.


----------



## Kylie1969

The last movie we watched was The Grey, great movie but very sad too

Tomorrow we are going to see Brave in 3D...looking forward to that


----------



## 4meandthem

John Carter- tried to watch a few times and just can't do it!

Big Miracle- Pretty good! A feel good true story about whales trapped in the ice.

Men in Black- Still good! My 4 year old now requests it daily. I don't oblige.


----------



## Kylie1969

We loved Brave...it was great in 3D too 

Has anyone else seen this movie yet?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Nope, we are waiting until Shrek heals a bit more and can stay awake for more than 30 minutes.


----------



## Kylie1969

Hopefully you can still get to the movies to see it otherwise it may be a night in with a rental and some popcorn...just as good


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Kylie1969 said:


> Hopefully you can still get to the movies to see it otherwise it may be a night in with a rental and some popcorn...just as good



That would be okay, too.  Just glad I still have the ogre around to torment.


----------



## Kylie1969

So funny


----------



## JoAnn L.

Just watched "Midnight In Paris", its a Woody Allen film with Owen Wilson. It was an excellent movie and the scenery is gorgeous.


----------



## Kylie1969

Yes I have heard that the scenery in that movie is really good, glad you enjoyed it JoAnn


----------



## Cindercat

Thursday I rented "1000 Words" for my dinner & movie with my parents. My dad stayed awake to watch all of it so he must have been telling the truth when he said he liked it. It had a lot of funny parts & one kind of kinky scene but in the end had a good message.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Just finishing up _Bladerunner._  Best movie ever...well along with lots of others.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Just finishing up _Bladerunner._  Best movie ever...well along with lots of others.


"Do androids dream of electric sheep?"


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> "Do androids dream of electric sheep?"



Yes!  I think they do!  Was Decker a replicant?  and how do we know if he was or wasn't...possibly a Nexus 7....


----------



## luvs

redkitty said:


> Hope its okay I start a new game?
> 
> What was the last movie you watched?!?
> 
> We watched *Thank You for Smoking* and LOVED it! Thought all the characters were great, especially liked the kid! Its on the must buy for the DVD collection list!!


 
i caught most of 'at movie. great watch. 

the last movie i put on was 'the boy in the striped pajamas'. i weep when i see that movie.


----------



## vitauta

woody allen is just another jerry sandusky


----------



## Kylie1969

luvs said:


> the last movie i put on was 'the boy in the striped pajamas'. i weep when i see that movie.



I remember that movie it was great


----------



## justplainbill

Probably Jurassic Park.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

justplainbill said:


> Probably Jurassic Park.



And what year did you see it?


----------



## justplainbill

PrincessFiona60 said:


> And what year did you see it?


1996


----------



## Kylie1969

I was about to ask the same thing Fi

If it was when it came out, Bill needs to get to the movies more often


----------



## PrincessFiona60

16 years...that's a long time to not watch a movie.

We are finishing up _Sin City_, right now.


----------



## Kylie1969

PrincessFiona60 said:


> 16 years...that's a long time to not watch a movie.
> 
> We are finishing up _Sin City_, right now.



What is that one like Fi?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Kylie1969 said:


> What is that one like Fi?



Quite brutal and violent, but done in a comic book style that is not too graphic.  I really enjoy it, but it is not everyone's cup of tea.


----------



## Kylie1969

The comic book style sounds good Fi, I will have to have a look


----------



## buckytom

lol, i thought jpb was going to say " what movie? i was there the first time..."


i watched "the mask of zorro" with antonio banderas, anthony hopkins, and a stunningly beautiful catherine zeta jones late last night. it was worth the insomnia.


----------



## FrankZ

Since we did have any power due to storms last night we fired up the generator for a couple hours to watch a movie and take our minds off the oppressive heat.

We watched Se7en.


----------



## Dawgluver

FrankZ said:
			
		

> Since we did have any power due to storms last night we fired up the generator for a couple hours to watch a movie and take our minds off the oppressive heat.
> 
> We watched Se7en.



Bad timing for a power outage!  Great movie though.

We watched "Moneyball."


----------



## Kylie1969

buckytom said:


> lol, i thought jpb was going to say " what movie? i was there the first time..."



ROFL


----------



## leasingthisspace

Went and seen Brave with the family today.  Good movie.


----------



## Kylie1969

It was pretty good wasn't it LTS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





We saw it in 3D...although I dont personally think they utilised it that much for this film, I felt we could have just seen it in 2D


----------



## leasingthisspace

We liked it in 2d. My daughter (5 yo)won't keep glasses on.


----------



## Kylie1969

Yes I am thinking it would have been great in 2D 

Aww that is so funny that your daughter wont keep the glasses on 

Understandable though, they are not the most comfortable things to wear


----------



## tinlizzie

Rewatched Robert Preston in The Music Man - ran across it on TV  while surfing between commercials.  I had forgotten how much I loved the Buffalo Bills barbershop quartet.  And the little red-headed Ron Howard was just precious.  The song comparing the gossipping ladies to clucking hens was prettiy funny.


----------



## FrankZ

We watched Water For Elephants last night.  Wasn't has gooey as I thought it would be.


----------



## CharlieD

Finally got to see King's speach. Very good movie. I especially like movies based on real stories.


----------



## Barbara L

We watched Kirk Cameron's "Monumental" last night. It was monumentally good! Excellent documentary.


----------



## Addie

CharlieD said:


> Finally got to see King's speech. Very good movie. I especially like movies based on real stories.


 
I am not too much of a movie person. But that is one movie I want to see. I don't know if they showed it in the movie, but when he was alone with his wife, he didn't stutter. That is often the case with folks who stutter. It is a matter of the person who is listening, to have patience while the stutterer tries to get the words out. By using patience, the stress soon disappears.


----------



## Katie H

FrankZ said:


> We watched Water For Elephants last night.  Wasn't has gooey as I thought it would be.



Wasn't Rosie the best?  We just fell in love with her.  I'd read the book and was pleased to see the movie stick pretty well close to it.

As for movies, we watched two, in sequence.  The first one, Monday night, was _The Mask of Zorro_ with Antonio Banderas, Anthony Hopkins and Catherine Zeta-Jones.  It was great fun and swashbuckling as required.  Loved Hopkins in his role.  Certainly different than _Silence of the Lambs_.

Then, last night, we watched the next one, _The Legend of Zorro_.  Just as good as the other and it had some of the greatest funny moments.  Pure fun.

I was impressed with how Banderas handled himself, particularly with a sword.  I did a little sleuthing and learned that he'd seriously trained to do all the sword work, along with training in horsemanship.

I just love the Zorro stories and would never miss an episode of _Zorro_ on TV when I was a child.


----------



## Margi Cintrano

*The Latest Sherlock Holmes Film*

Buon Giorno, 

I have always been a Sherlock Holmes fan and had even seen the Broadway Theatre production many aeons ago and all the Classic Original Films and have read all of Arthur Conan Doyle´s works on S.H. ... 

The photography of the European cities, was spectacular ...

We enjoyed. 

Ciao,
Margi.


----------



## Margi Cintrano

Katie H.

Water for Elephants is one of my favorite films and felt it should have won the Oscar in February - March 2012. 

Reese truly is a fabulous actress ... Very fond of most of her performances. 

Rosie the elephant: She has a strong message for the world; an elephant never forgets ! and every louse  has their day ...  

Cats never forget either, and horses and donkies ... 

How are your lovely zucchini and tomatoes ? What had you landed up doing with all those veggies ? 

Have a nice wkend,
Ciao. Margi.


----------



## Margi Cintrano

Katie H.,

I have always been a big Zorro fan too ... I liked the 1st Zorro with Anthony Hopkins better, than the 2nd ... Anthony did a fab job as the original Zorro. 

Catherine was stunning when she was young. She had not looked her best, the last time I had seen photos of her in Mallorca ... Perhaps due to all the stress from the illness of Michael Douglas ... 

Fencing takes alot of training and discipline ... They had some classes at the old Gym which closed unfortunately ... 

Kind regards.
Margaux.


----------



## Margi Cintrano

*The King´s Speech - Exemplary Film*

The Vet and I truly enjoyed the film, it was brilliant ...

Ciao. 
Margi Cintrano.


----------



## Kylie1969

CharlieD said:


> Finally got to see King's speach. Very good movie. I especially like movies based on real stories.



Charlie, we loved that movie, great acting and it was very well done


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Caught Blow Dry again today, it is one of my favorite movies.


----------



## Dawgluver

Have never heard of it!  I will check out your link!  BRB.

Hmm, sounds almost like "Best In Show".  Will definitely check it out!  Thanks, PF!


----------



## Kylie1969

I had never heard of it either...will have a look see


----------



## Barbara L

Our last two movies were "Just Go With It" (Adam Sandler and Jennifer Aniston) and the newest Sherlock Holmes movie (Robert Downey, Jr. and Jude Law).

The first one had a few kind of crude scenes (most of them funny, but still crude). The thing that I didn't like about it was that they had kids swearing, and I hate that. The movie was funny and heartwarming though, and we both enjoyed it. Apparently it was a remake of "Cactus Flower," which I have never seen.

The Sherlock Holmes movie was great.


----------



## FrankZ

We watched The Hangover Part II last night.

Not for the feint of heart but we laughed.


----------



## Dawgluver

Goldfinger.  Young Sean Connery, 

It's amazing, a lot of the technology (GPS, etc.) is now standard today!

Segued into Animal House.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Heh!  Goldfinger has just ended here.  We are now watching "The Fifth Element."


----------



## FrankZ

We watched two movies this evening, both on BF from the red kiosk.

Red Tails: I really really wanted to like this movie.  The flight scenes were pretty impressive, the acting and dialogue was not.  Every named character does not need a one liner in scene.  

Wrath of the Titans: It was basically what I expected.  Fun, over the top and straight forward.


----------



## Cheryl J

I was glad to hear the good reviews here of "Water For Elephants".  I DVR'ed it last month when DirecTV had a free movie week, but haven't watched it yet.  Sounds like a good one.  

I'm watching "Father of the Bride" right now with Steve Martin and Diane Keaton....yeah, I know....have seen it several times but I still love it.


----------



## leasingthisspace

Cheryl J said:
			
		

> I'm watching "Father of the Bride" right now with Steve Martin and Diane Keaton....yeah, I know....have seen it several times but I still love it.



Its on here too. Family favourite.


----------



## Claire

Cheryl J said:


> I was glad to hear the good reviews here of "Water For Elephants".  I DVR'ed it last month when DirecTV had a free movie week, but haven't watched it yet.  Sounds like a good one.
> 
> I'm watching "Father of the Bride" right now with Steve Martin and Diane Keaton....yeah, I know....have seen it several times but I still love it.


 
Water for Elephants is a movie?  Read it and will have husband put it on Netflix list for us.


----------



## FrankZ

Claire said:


> Water for Elephants is a movie?  Read it and will have husband put it on Netflix list for us.



Water for Elephants was a book?


----------



## Katie H

A few days ago we watched an over-the-top Eddie Murphy movie, _Norbit_.  We laughed from scene one to the end.  Saying over-the-top and Eddie Murphy is a bid redundant, isn't it?  At any rate, we're pretty sure we missed tons of one-liners and gags because we were so busy laughing at what was punching us in the humor gut.

Last night, on our month's free offering from our dish provider, we watched _The Last Nine Yards_, followed by its sequel, _The Last Ten Yards._  Silly, funny, totally unrealistic, but good fun all around.  These two movies would be what Buck would have called "bubble gum for your brain."  No point, pretty useless, but pure fun.

We still have a Netflix one, _Click_, to watch and one I checked out from the library, _The King's Speech._  These two movies couldn't be more different than black and white.  Don't know when we'll get to them because we've been having a blast with what we've been viewing via our freebies on the dish.


----------



## Cerise

Channel surfing. Watched parts of The Bridge on the River Kwai, switched over to VH1 & watched parts of the Stones' concerts, & part of 48 hours (rerun - yawn).


----------



## tinlizzie

Irma Vep.  Weird.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Watching the Bourne Identity trilogy.


----------



## Cheryl J

The original Dirty Dancing with Patrick Swayze and Jennifer Grey.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Legend of the Guardians the Owls of Ga'hoole

Really love this movie. Absolutely gorgeous visually and the story has that classic kids story feel, like Watership Down or The Secret of Nihm.


----------



## Barbara L

"John Carter."  We really enjoyed it.


----------



## Kylie1969

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> Legend of the Guardians the Owls of Ga'hoole
> 
> Really love this movie. Absolutely gorgeous visually and the story has that classic kids story feel, like Watership Down or The Secret of Nihm.



We really liked that movie too Purple


----------



## JoAnn L.

Trying to stay cool I just watched a documentary on Sir Ernest Shackleton. He wanted to cross The Antarctic Continent in 1914. This is what he said in the newspapers." Men wanted for hazardous journey. Small wages, bitter cold, long months of complete darkness, constant danger, safe return doubtful. Honor and recognition in case of success". 5000 men  responded, only 27 were chosen. I could not believe the hardships they went through. A very interesting film. Liam Neeson narrates.


----------



## CharlieD

watched the "Love story". Oldie but goodie


----------



## FrankZ

We just got done watching Short Circuit.


----------



## Kylie1969

Frank, that is a cool movie, very good for it's time too


----------



## Barbara L

We are almost to the end of "Big Miracle," about the efforts to save the three whales trapped in Alaska during the '80s. Really good except for one thing. They did a horrible job of casting Ronald Reagan. He was only shown from the back and kind of from the side, but it was so obvious that it just made me mad every time they showed him. The only way they could have done a worse job is if they had made him blonde. Otherwise, it is a good movie.


----------



## tinlizzie

I finally worked my way down my Netflix queue to _Between the Folds_.  Sorry I waited so long.  It's a documentary full of fascinating people making paper marvels...left me sitting there with a big, sappy smile on my face.  Thanks go to Tattrat for recommending it earlier this year.


----------



## FrankZ

Last night we watched Mars Needs Moms... cute.. the animation was interesting.


----------



## Ratchett

Hubby and I go to the movies each week, unless there is nothing decent to watch.

This week we saw  HYSTERIA.   If you are wanting a bit of a laugh have a look at this one.  Quite good!

Saw TED last week, I am no prude but he is a foul mouthed Teddy bear that one.


----------



## FrankZ

Ratchett said:


> Hubby and I go to the movies each week, unless there is nothing decent to watch.
> 
> This week we saw  HYSTERIA.   If you are wanting a bit of a laugh have a look at this one.  Quite good!
> 
> Saw TED last week, I am no prude but he is a foul mouthed Teddy bear that one.



We want to see both of those... and Ted is rated R so no surprise he is... sassy.


----------



## Kylie1969

We just watched How To Train Your Dragon, have seen it before, but love it and had to see it again

Looking forward to the 2nd one


----------



## Kylie1969

FrankZ said:


> Last night we watched Mars Needs Moms... cute.. the animation was interesting.



We have seen that movie, loved it 

We enjoy cgi movies


----------



## Barbara L

A few days ago James and I watched the Gregory Peck version of "Moby Dick." I had never seen it (knew the story though), and I really liked it.

Last night we watched the first "Men in Black."  We will watch the second in a couple days. We have seen both of them, but we want to see them again before we see the new one. 

Tonight we watched "Mirror, Mirror" at our friends' house. Such a fun movie! Definitely more for women, but there were some things the guys liked too. We were going to watch a more "manly" movie  after that one, but it was too late.


----------



## Cerise

Oscar Wilde (B/W with Robert Morley) & Gentlemen Prefer Blondes.

Marilyn Monroe - Diamonds Are A Girls Best Friend - HD (1953) - YouTube


----------



## Four String Chef

Watched Moonrise Kingdom at the cinema the other night. Wes Anderson is a genius. The move was fantastic and it the best love story I've seen in a good while.


----------



## FrankZ

While not a movie I watch God Bless Ozzy Osbourne last night.  Quite an interesting (and at times very unflattering look) at being a mega-star.

Warning:  He does drop an f-bomb or a thousand.


----------



## Barbara L

We watched a timeless classic last night, one that everyone in America should watch before being allowed to vote, IMHO, "Mr. Smith Goes to Washington."


----------



## Four String Chef

Watched "It Might get Loud" again, last night. It's a doc with John Paul Jones, Jack White and The Edge where they come together and discuss the electric guitar. Great doc. Love John Paul and Jack White, could have done without Edge. I am by no means a U2 fan. :P Either way, a good film. Good production and sound. Cinematography is worth speaking on, as well.


----------



## Cerise

FrankZ said:


> While not a movie I watch God Bless Ozzy Osbourne last night. Quite an interesting (and at times very unflattering look) at being a mega-star.
> 
> Warning: He does drop an f-bomb or a thousand.


 
Sorry I missed it.  Sharon rocks!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

"Interstate 60"  Great road film full of a huge cast of favorites.  It made 10/10 stars for me.


----------



## Kylie1969

We watched Despicable Me again, we love that film


----------



## Barbara L

One of my favorites from many years ago, Disney's "Charley and the Angel." Fred MacMurray was Charley and Harry Morgan was the angel. Cloris Leachman was Charley's wife. It also starred a young Kurt Russell and Vincent Van Patten.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Grandson and I went and saw Brave today. We both enjoyed it.


----------



## Kylie1969

Jo, we loved that movie tom, great to hear you both enjoyed it


----------



## CharlieD

Rarest of the treats for us. Kids are away in camp, so we decided to go to the movies. To go as the whole family is just way too expensive on my salary. Though there was nothing too interesting we opt to see the amazing spider man 3D. If it was not 3D there would be nothing special about the movie. 
 
I am wondering:
First of all, why do the y keep remaking old movies, and it is not even old it is only couple-few years when they made movie with the Tobey Maguire, ok fine 10 years ago. What is the point of making the same movie over and over again? I understand some old movie, but not 10 years old. Really?
Second of all, why in the world do they have some almost 30 or so playing teenagers? What is wrong with teenagers playing themselves? It is not 1920 when they had women play boys, ridiculous.
Third of all, there was probably at least 30 minutes of previous and none of them look nice. I mean they might be good movies, but not nice. Fighting, killing, dark, creepy  comes to mind to describe what I saw, nothing family like.


----------



## Ratchett

The Dark Knight Rises was released in Australia today so off we went to check it out.
The sound track, both music and sound effects, are way to loud for the movie and completely override the vocals. 
Terribly difficult to understand what anyone is saying most of the time. 
Very long film as well. 
Was OK, not great.


----------



## Addie

Ratchett said:


> The Dark Knight Rises was released in Australia today so off we went to check it out.
> The sound track, both music and sound effects, are way to loud for the movie and completely override the vocals.
> Terribly difficult to understand what anyone is saying most of the time.
> Very long film as well.
> Was OK, not great.


 
The only movie I ever attended where the music was not too loud was "Mama Mia." The audience sang right along with the movie. Then at the end they just played the songs with the words on the screen. Then the whole audience was singing. The same thing with the stage show. And now the stage show is making its third appearance in Boston. Would love to go, but tickets are just too expensive. And I would have to go in my wheel chair. But that's okay. I have the DVD.


----------



## CharlieD

i think it is some kind of new tendency. All the movies nowadays have this "loud music" problem, if you ask me. I cannot here the dialog half of the time.


----------



## lifesaver

High School Musical - 1, 2, and 3


----------



## Kylie1969

Cant wait to go and see the new Batman film...hubby is dying to see it too 

If the music and sounds are that loud, you certainly wouldn't be able to hear Batman talk, as he talks ever so quietly LOL


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

The Incredible Hulk. The one with Edward Norton as Bruce Banner. It wasn't bad.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Watched Secondhand Lions last night. Excellent movie. I really enjoyed Michael Caine, Robert Duvall and Haley Joel Osment in this film.


----------



## Barbara L

We watched "Journey 2" Friday night with our friends. We all loved it.   After that, since we got to watch "Mirror, Mirror" last week, we watched a "guy movie," as James called it--"Battle Force." It was a little slow moving at times, but it was okay.


----------



## tinlizzie

Last night it was "Kings of Pastry,"   a documentary "inside the deliciously cutthroat ...legendary French pastry competition" held every four years.  It was fun to watch and I surprised myself, gasping out loud a couple of times when sugar sculptures went kaflooey.  Good fun.  Good ol' Netflix.


----------



## Kylie1969

I have heard of that one Lizzie, may have to get it


----------



## CharlieD

Green Lantern, it was ok, for a super hero movie.


----------



## CharlieD

Going to see Star Trek- remastered tonight.


----------



## Kylie1969

CharlieD said:


> Green Lantern, it was ok, for a super hero movie.



I was wondering what this one would be like...so I am guessing not too bad, but could have been better


----------



## CharlieD

Kylie1969 said:


> I was wondering what this one would be like...so I am guessing not too bad, but could have been better


 
I suppose so...

So I went to see Star Trek last night. It was kind of documentary and interviews and, of course, a sales pitch, for the newly re-mastered, digitally enhanced Next Generation Series. They showed two episodes from the season one, that is ready to go on sale today, and they are working on the second season right now. It was nice, but being a fan, I like the show anyways and honestly do not really remember the quality of the old film. Yes, of course they did side by side comparasing of what it was then and what it is now, but it’s almost irrelevant. Surprisingly theater was full. I like to seat higher up and because I came almost at the start of the show I had to look for a seat. Good thing I was alone I found one seat, otherwise I would have to seat at the bottom of the theater, you know the first few rows. It was a little bit too long, as I am not used to seat in the theater, as I mention before we really have not been going to movies last 10 years. I doubt we have even been to the theater 10 times during that time. 
Al in all I liked it. Not just the episodes, but the whole experience, the crowd cheered and booed and lough out loud and even screamed, good thing my wife wasn’t there, she would never allowed me to do that.


----------



## simonbaker

Looking forward to seeing the olympics on tv in only 3 days!


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Wall-E. I love the movie.


----------



## Kylie1969

We have seen Wall E a few times now, we love it too


----------



## Steve Kroll

Watched "The Eagle" last night. I liked it.

Also saw "The Dark Knight Rises" over the weekend. While a lot of people were ooh-ing and ahhh-ing over how good it was, I thought it was a little disappointing. Many big, gaping plot holes.


----------



## Hoot

We watched "Seeking Justice" last night. Mrs Hoot is a big Nicholas Cage fan.
This movie is certainly better than the last few movies starring Cage that we have watched.


----------



## Cerise

Steve Kroll said:


> Watched "The Eagle" last night. I liked it.
> 
> Also saw "The Dark Knight Rises" over the weekend. While a lot of people were ooh-ing and ahhh-ing over how good it was, I thought it was a little disappointing. Many big, gaping plot holes.


 
I would have been worried (after the recent events/tragedy). Did the theater take any security measures?


----------



## Steve Kroll

Cerise said:


> I would have been worried (after the recent events/tragedy). Did the theater take any security measures?


Not that I noticed. But we live in such a small town that the guy who sells you the movie ticket is the same guy who tears it in half for you, and then gets you your popcorn.


----------



## Merlot

I watched A Little Bit of Heaven yesterday and even though I sobbed through part of the movie, it also makes you laugh.  I really liked it and recommend it! 

This morning I watched We Need To Talk About Kevin.  It's a pretty disturbing movie.  I'm glad I watched it but I wouldn't see it again.  It involves flashbacks throughout the movie until the story unravels.  I think most people will either hate it or love it, I found myself wanting a little more closure then what I got at the end.


----------



## chubbs

Merlot said:


> This morning I watched We Need To Talk About Kevin.  It's a pretty  disturbing movie.  I'm glad I watched it but I wouldn't see it again.   It involves flashbacks throughout the movie until the story unravels.  I  think most people will either hate it or love it, I found myself  wanting a little more closure then what I got at the end.


If it's partially about a boy that tries his hardest to piss off his mom,I think I seen it.
I watched a movie called nailbiter lastnight.It was pretty good.


----------



## tinlizzie

Saw Moonrise Kingdom this morning on a free ticket at a theater.  Interesting casting.


----------



## kezlehan

Saw "The Dark Knight Rises" last weekend. Bloomin' brilliant. Thoroughly enjoyed it, and would love to go see it again.
Yesterday my trusty old Netflix came to my rescue when I was bored in the afternoon. Found myself watching "Air Force One" with Harrison Ford (not literally, although I wouldn't mind that hehehe). Seen it before, I like it as a go to film when you don't really want to think. I find myself in those types of moods quite a lot lately...


----------



## Kylie1969

We are interested in Netflix but we cant get it over here in Australia yet


----------



## JoAnn L.

Just watched "Woody Allen: A Documentary". Very interesting.


----------



## Kylie1969

We watched The Lorax in 3D on our new TV...it was good


----------



## kezlehan

Watched "Passengers" this afternoon. It's about a plane crash and the survivors have different accounts of what happened. Decent storyline but far too predictable. 
Tomorrow I'll be watching The Hunger Games. Read the books and really enjoyed them. Hopefully the film won't let me down, I didn't go to the cinema to see it when it came out.


----------



## Kylie1969

Kez, let me know what you thing of the Hunger Games


----------



## FrankZ

We just got back from The Dark Knight Rises...

Yeah, that was good.


----------



## Kylie1969

Do you think it is one of the best Batman movies Frank?


----------



## FrankZ

Yeah... I think these three were pretty darn good.


----------



## Kylie1969

Excellent, sounds good 

We are going to wait till it comes out on blu-ray and then watch it on 3D..if it is in 3D? I am guessing it would be


----------



## FrankZ

It is not.  We did see the IMAX version but there is not a 3D version.


----------



## Kylie1969

Oh okay...thanks for letting me know Frank 

Well at least we can see it on our big TV...it will look cool I am sure


----------



## PrincessFiona60

FrankZ said:


> It is not.  We did see the IMAX version but there is not a 3D version.



I just ordered this shirt for my viewing ThinkGeek :: (Sodium * 16) + Batman


----------



## Kylie1969

Cool looking t-shirt Fiona


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Kylie1969 said:


> Cool looking t-shirt Fiona



I'm pretty young for 51...


----------



## Kylie1969

You certainly are  

Good way to be


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I just ordered this shirt for my viewing ThinkGeek :: (Sodium * 16) + Batman


Will someone please explain about (Sodium * 16) + Batman?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> Will someone please explain about (Sodium * 16) + Batman?



NaNaNaNaNaNaNaNaNaNaNaNaNaNaNaNaBatman


Batman TV show intro fro the 60's - YouTube


----------



## Margi Cintrano

*Frida Pinto & Judi Dench: The Exotic Marigold Hotel*

Absolutely a must see for anyone over fifty ... Truly a bittersweet yet filled with real life,  about  a varied group of very distinct people who travel to Jaipur, India ...

Enjoyed very much,
Margaux Cintrano


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> NaNaNaNaNaNaNaNaNaNaNaNaNaNaNaNaBatman
> 
> 
> Batman TV show intro fro the 60's - YouTube


Thank you. D'oh! 

The closest I got was: Na na na na, na na na na, hey hey-ey, goodbye


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> Thank you. D'oh!
> 
> The closest I got was: Na na na na, na na na na, hey hey-ey, goodbye




That is (Sodium * 8) + (Hey * 2) + good-bye

Steam - Na Na Hey Hey Kiss Him Goodbye [HD video / Good(+) picture quality] - YouTube


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> That is (Sodium * 8) + (Hey * 2) + good-bye
> 
> Steam - Na Na Hey Hey Kiss Him Goodbye [HD video / Good(+) picture quality] - YouTube



Another good idea for a tee shirt!


----------



## CharlieD

Saw Intime last night, I guess it was ok, my wife fell asleep.


----------



## Cerise

Today (I think) marks the 50th year since Marilyn Monroe's demise.  

I watched:

How to Marry a Millionaire
&
Bus Stop

Hope TCM airs Niagara.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> That is (Sodium * 8) + (Hey * 2) + good-bye
> 
> Steam - Na Na Hey Hey Kiss Him Goodbye [HD video / Good(+) picture quality] - YouTube


Yeah, I knew that wasn't it.


----------



## FrankZ

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I just ordered this shirt for my viewing ThinkGeek :: (Sodium * 16) + Batman


----------



## taxlady

FrankZ said:


>


----------



## PrincessFiona60

FrankZ said:


>



 I thought it was quite clever...just 'cuz you didn't see it first!


----------



## Cheryl J

"Spanglish" with Adam Sandler.


----------



## rocygolly

Sleepers with Brad pitt and Robert Deniro


----------



## blissful

Deliverance, is on right now, on AMC. (if you get cable)
Love the song, Dueling Banjos.
Scary movie all the same.


----------



## blissful

Deliverance. Did people really think Burt Reynolds was handsome?


----------



## Cerise

Two Bette Davis movies.

Now Voyager - one of my favorites, & Mr. Skeffington (BD & Claude Raines).  Haven't seen the latter in years, & think it's one of BD's best performances.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Just watched Agatha Christie's AND THEN THERE WERE NONE with Barry Fitzgerald and Walter Huston. One of my favorite films.


----------



## Cerise

blissful said:


> Deliverance. Did people really think Burt Reynolds was handsome?


 
Loni & Sally did.  lol.  I can sort of see it.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Cerise said:


> Loni & Sally did.  lol.  I can sort of see it.



Don't forget Dinah Shore.


----------



## Cerise

JoAnn L. said:


> Don't forget Dinah Shore.


 
Wow.  That was a while ago.  Forgot about Dinah.  He had a cute smile & laugh, but didn't care for his movies (Smokey & the Bandit etc.). T. Selleck was cute


----------



## taxlady

Cerise said:


> Wow.  That was a while ago.  Forgot about Dinah.  He had a cute smile & laugh, but didn't care for his movies (Smokey & the Bandit etc.). T. Selleck was cute


Tom Selleck wasn't "cute".

Tom Selleck is ruggedly handsome.


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:
			
		

> Tom Selleck wasn't "cute".
> 
> Tom Selleck is ruggedly handsome.



+1

Oh yeah.  Magnim PI.

Though Burt was cute as long as he wore his toupe. The show Evening Shade was delightful, and his previous spread in Cosmo was not bad either.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I have recollections of us three girls AND Mom sitting there staring/leering at Tom Selleck, Dad would just roll his eyes...


----------



## Addie

Kylie1969 said:


> Excellent, sounds good
> 
> We are going to wait till it comes out on blu-ray and then watch it on 3D..if it is in 3D? I am guessing it would be


 
You seem to be having a great time with your new TV. Good to hear. Enjoy!


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> +1
> 
> Oh yeah. Magnim PI.
> 
> Though Burt was cute as long as he wore his toupe. The show Evening Shade was delightful, and his previous spread in Cosmo was not bad either.


 
I liked Even Shade. Sorry to see it cancelled.


----------



## Kylie1969

Addie said:


> You seem to be having a great time with your new TV. Good to hear. Enjoy!



We are Addie 

It is so good for 3D films...it is just like seeing a 3D film at the movies 

I love it so much...the size is great too....wonderful to see everything so big


----------



## Cerise

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I have recollections of us three girls AND Mom sitting there staring/leering at Tom Selleck, Dad would just roll his eyes...


 
He came into our offices for a meeting years ago, & was sitting w/ the door open. The girls kept running back & forth to take a look. I had to walk past the office, & just as I turned my head to look in, he looked at me. I was so young & shy, I felt my whole face turn red.


----------



## Barbara L

Tom Selleck went into my dad's store to buy some vacuum cleaner belts years ago. My dad was at his desk and didn't see him. By the time he realized who it was, it was too late for him to go out and meet him. He asked his employees about it and they said they didn't want to bother him because he was busy! My dad said, "Bother me! Bother me!"

Tonight we watched "Lockout." Not bad, but not worth keeping and watching again.


----------



## tinlizzie

"I Like Killing Flies" was my Netflix last night.  A documentary on Shopsin's, a "hole-in-the-wall" Greenwich Vilage restauran of long  standing.  I get the feeling I should have heard of it many years ago.  The head man, Kenny Shopsin, would only seat parties of 4 or less and throw out the 5's with gusto and no remorse.  Besides cooking everything under the sun, he is a philosopher at heart.  Very entertaining. R rated for regular old NYC language.


----------



## Barbara L

We saw "The Sons Of Katie Elder" (John Wayne, Dean Martin) tonight. As much as I love John Wayne, I had never seen it. John Wayne was so good that he was able to squeeze 14 shots from his six-shooter. 

Later we finally saw a movie I have been wanting James to see. "Mildred Pierce," with Joan Crawford. It has always been one of my favorites, and I have looked for it for years. I found it for something like $13 for four Joan Crawford movies ("Mildred Pierce," "The Damned Don't Cry," "Humoresque," and "Possessed"). After watching "Mildred Pierce," of course I had to go to YouTube to watch Carol Burnett's spoof, "Mildred Fierce." 

Mildred Fierce - YouTube


----------



## CharlieD

Rented Tin Tin for my kids yesterday, even they were not impressed.


----------



## Addie

Barbara L said:


> We saw "The Sons Of Katie Elder" (John Wayne, Dean Martin) tonight. As much as I love John Wayne, I had never seen it. John Wayne was so good that he was able to squeeze 14 shots from his six-shooter.
> 
> Later we finally saw a movie I have been wanting James to see. "Mildred Pierce," with Joan Crawford. It has always been one of my favorites, and I have looked for it for years. I found it for something like $13 for four Joan Crawford movies ("Mildred Pierce," "The Damned Don't Cry," "Humoresque," and "Possessed"). After watching "Mildred Pierce," of course I had to go to YouTube to watch Carol Burnett's spoof, "Mildred Fierce."
> 
> Mildred Fierce - YouTube


 
Barbara if you want an  intense non violent movie, the original "Twelve Angry Men" with Henry Fonda and a stella cast. It is definitely a study in human nature.


----------



## Barbara L

Addie said:


> Barbara if you want an  intense non violent movie, the original "Twelve Angry Men" with Henry Fonda and a stella cast. It is definitely a study in human nature.


I haven't seen that in years! We definitely need to get that! Thanks!


----------



## Addie

Barbara L said:


> I haven't seen that in years! We definitely need to get that! Thanks!


 
The first time I saw it was live on Playhouse 90 on TV in the mid 50's. They didn't have as many commercials then. I sat there glued to the TV. I ran to the bathroom in spurts going a little bit at a time because I thought I would miss a word. Then when the movie came out, I would have sold the blood of all my kids to go see it. I have a copy of it and every so often I take it out and watch it. Being in black and white just makes it more intense. They didn't change one word of the play for the movie. But in the play, at the end, they just walked out of the jury room. In the movie, you see Henry Fonda on the steps of the courthouse. We didn't have a TV, so I saw it at my Aunt's house. None of us said a word the whole time. Not even during the commercials.


----------



## Barbara L

Addie said:


> The first time I saw it was live on Playhouse 90 on TV in the mid 50's. They didn't have as many commercials then. I sat there glued to the TV. I ran to the bathroom in spurts going a little bit at a time because I thought I would miss a word. Then when the movie came out, I would have sold the blood of all my kids to go see it. I have a copy of it and every so often I take it out and watch it. Being in black and white just makes it more intense. They didn't change one word of the play for the movie. But in the play, at the end, they just walked out of the jury room. In the movie, you see Henry Fonda on the steps of the courthouse. We didn't have a TV, so I saw it at my Aunt's house. None of us said a word the whole time. Not even during the commercials.


Cool!  I don't go back quite as far, but close. I remember seeing my first color TV when I was six. The first thing I remember ever seeing on it (not sure if it was in color or not) was "Hennessy."  I love old black and white movies.


----------



## Barbara L

James found some made-for-TV movies on DVD for a good price (plus more than one movie per DVD). We watched "The Triangle" (about friends sailing in the Bermuda Triangle) awhile ago. It was entertaining. Now we are going to watch the second movie on the DVD, "2103: The Deadly Wake," with Malcolm McDowell. Okay, so we're not actually going to watch it _with_ him, but he is in it.


----------



## simonbaker

We saw spectacular 3D & animation at disney all week. It's amazing!


----------



## Addie

Dial M For Murder with Ray Milland. I was going to watch the Longest Day with John Wayne. But I wanted a quiet movie.


----------



## Barbara L

Barbara L said:


> James found some made-for-TV movies on DVD for a good price (plus more than one movie per DVD). We watched "The Triangle" (about friends sailing in the Bermuda Triangle) awhile ago. It was entertaining. Now we are going to watch the second movie on the DVD, "2103: The Deadly Wake," with Malcolm McDowell. Okay, so we're not actually going to watch it _with_ him, but he is in it.


Found out the 2nd movie on the DVD was not made-for-TV (not with the language and sexual references it had--fortunately not many). It started out slow, then started to get good, and then it just turned stupid. 

James bought that set (for something like $2.50) for the 2nd movie, thinking we wouldn't like "The Triangle," but it turned out we liked it and not the 2nd.


----------



## CharlieD

Just came back from Bourne Legacy. Kind of ok, not as good as the original ones


----------



## CharlieD

Watched Hunger Games last night. Stalin, Brezhnev and their ilk would be proud of such an achievement by Hollywood. The anti-capitalist, anti-rich, pro-socialist, proletarian, worker propaganda at it's best. And believe me I have seen plenty of anti-capitalist propaganda in my days, I know it when I see one.  Shame, shame on the Hollywood for making it. Shame on this country for allowing such garbage to became so popular. Sad very sad to see this wonderful country go by the way of Russia, on it's wat to became socialist, Marxist country.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

That's only the first story, Charlie...there are several more...the bad guys don't win.


----------



## FrankZ

PrincessFiona60 said:


> That's only the first story, Charlie...there are several more...the bad guys don't win.




GAH!!  No spoilers! 

We watched J Edgar tonight.


----------



## Barbara L

We watched "Man on a Ledge" Friday night. We really enjoyed it.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

FrankZ said:


> GAH!!  No spoilers!
> 
> We watched J Edgar tonight.



I could tell you the whole story in about 30 minutes.


----------



## Kylie1969

Last night we watched The Lorax in 3D on our TV...it was great!

Very good 3D in this film and a funny film too


----------



## CharlieD

PrincessFiona60 said:


> That's only the first story, Charlie...there are several more...the bad guys  ...


 
That is the problem, who are the bad guys? Don't answer that, I know who. The Rich ones, the decadent ones, the ones who take away from the poor and distribute tothe rich. I lived thru it.


----------



## msmofet

Watching the Fright Night remake. Original was *MUCH* better.


----------



## Katie H

A couple of nights ago we watched a moldy oldie from 1962..._The Man Who Shot Liberty Valance._  It was a great old movie and was loaded with memorable stars such as Jimmy Stewart, John Wayne, Lee Marvin, Vera Miles, Andy Devine, and more.  

It was a neat old western and in black-and-white, which further added to its charm.  We thoroughly enjoyed it.


----------



## FrankZ

I just reserved The Hunger Games on BD at the Redbox.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CharlieD said:


> That is the problem, who are the bad guys? Don't answer that, I know who. The Rich ones, the decadent ones, the ones who take away from the poor and distribute tothe rich. I lived thru it.



It's a story of the triumph of the human spirit.  It will just take more than one movie to tell it, just like real life.  It is a good story.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Katie H said:


> A couple of nights ago we watched a moldy oldie from 1962..._The Man Who Shot Liberty Valance._  It was a great old movie and was loaded with memorable stars such as Jimmy Stewart, John Wayne, Lee Marvin, Vera Miles, Andy Devine, and more.
> 
> It was a neat old western and in black-and-white, which further added to its charm.  We thoroughly enjoyed it.




One of my favorite movies too, Katie!

Have you seen "The Quiet Man" lately.  It was John Wayne's favorite of any movie he ever did.


----------



## Addie

Katie H said:


> A couple of nights ago we watched a moldy oldie from 1962..._The Man Who Shot Liberty Valance._ It was a great old movie and was loaded with memorable stars such as Jimmy Stewart, John Wayne, Lee Marvin, Vera Miles, Andy Devine, and more.
> 
> It was a neat old western and in black-and-white, which further added to its charm. We thoroughly enjoyed it.


 
I love the old B&W movies. The English murder movies do a great job of using B&W to tell the story.


----------



## CharlieD

PrincessFiona60 said:


> It's a story of the triumph of the human spirit. It will just take more than one movie to tell it, just like real life. It is a good story.


 
 I'm sorry my friendthe stories of this kind of "human spirit" are not anything  "like real life" and only lead to revolutions. Or to begin with to "ocupy wallstreet" movements... 

On the other hand pretty much anything made in 1962 is great. Loe those old movies.


----------



## Steve Kroll

Watched Hunger Games last night. I actually liked it more than I thought I would. Probably not enough to read the books, though.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I have read all the books, not especially interested in watching the movies.


----------



## Barbara L

Katie H said:


> A couple of nights ago we watched a moldy oldie from 1962..._The Man Who Shot Liberty Valance._  It was a great old movie and was loaded with memorable stars such as Jimmy Stewart, John Wayne, Lee Marvin, Vera Miles, Andy Devine, and more.
> 
> It was a neat old western and in black-and-white, which further added to its charm.  We thoroughly enjoyed it.


We just watched that a week or two ago as well. Great movie!


----------



## tinlizzie

Last night was "Forks Over Knives," a 2011 documentary lining up the case for no more meat, no more dairy.  Lots of reasons to eat just plants.


----------



## Kylie1969

That sounds interesting Lizzie


----------



## Kayelle

TV has been so lousy lately that we watched a *MOST *interesting and entertaining documentary last night that I would highly recommend.  What a great true life story of adventure from 1903, the same year of the first flight. Horatio made the first road trip by car across the United States!!

We have Netflix streaming and here's more about it.

Netflix : Horatio's Drive: America's First Road Trip


----------



## chopper

We hardly ever go to the movie theater, but we did Tuesday night. We saw 2016-Obama's America.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> One of my favorite movies too, Katie!
> 
> Have you seen "The Quiet Man" lately. It was John Wayne's favorite of any movie he ever did.


 
There are some movies you can watch over and over. And "_*The Quiet Man"*_ is one of them. I miss the movies of the 40's and 50's. You left the theatre talking about them.


----------



## chopper

I've never seen The Quiet Man. I will need to find that one. I bet Hubby and I would like that one.
And...we love John Wayne!


----------



## Addie

chopper said:


> I've never seen The Quiet Man. I will need to find that one. I bet Hubby and I would like that one.
> And...we love John Wayne!


 
You definitely have to see it. It tells such a powerful story. And no violence.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

chopper said:


> I've never seen The Quiet Man. I will need to find that one. I bet Hubby and I would like that one.
> And...we love John Wayne!



LOL!  I watch it at least twice a year and I've done that for 20 years.  Sometimes I go on a real kick and watch it a couple of times a month.  It's one of those movie I will never get tired of.

You and your Hubby will love it!


----------



## Cerise

An old (1928) silent film, starring Lillian Gish - _The Wind_.  She was such a great actress, you forget you're watching a silent film.  It was shot in the Mohave.  There was so much sand blowing around through the entire film, I wanted to take a shower.  lol  Good movie.

Then, something completely different - _Gilda_, (1946) w/ Rita Hayworth. They don't make 'em like that anymore.  lol Never get tired of the classics.

Put The Blame On Mame - Gilda (1946) - YouTube


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> You definitely have to see it. It tells such a powerful story. And no violence.



No violence?  What do you call it...a stroll through the countryside when JW and Victor McLaughlin have at it finally?


----------



## Kylie1969

We watched The Avengers last night, it was not too bad


----------



## LPBeier

I loved the Avengers - we saw it in 3D at the theatre on opening day - I rarely go to the theatre and never on opening day but it was early and not too crowded.

We just finished watching "The Fighter" with Mark Walberg.  It was okay.  I love sports movies but this one was not one of my favourites.  The acting was great though.


----------



## Kylie1969

I didnt know it was out in 3D LP?

Someone told me it wasnt


----------



## Barbara L

chopper said:


> I've never seen The Quiet Man. I will need to find that one. I bet Hubby and I would like that one.
> And...we love John Wayne!


Did you see E.T.? Do you remember the scene when E.T. was watching TV and Eliot was feeling what he saw? When they showed John Wayne pulling Maureen O'Hara to him and Eliot did the same with a girl in his class--that was from The Quiet Man!   The Quiet Man is definitely one of my all-time favorites!


----------



## chopper

Barbara L said:
			
		

> Did you see E.T.? Do you remember the scene when E.T. was watching TV and Eliot was feeling what he saw? When they showed John Wayne pulling Maureen O'Hara to him and Eliot did the same with a girl in his class--that was from The Quiet Man!   The Quiet Man is definitely one of my all-time favorites!



I did see ET, and remember that scene. I really need to see this John Wayne movie I have missed for all these years!


----------



## LPBeier

Kylie1969 said:


> I didnt know it was out in 3D LP?
> 
> Someone told me it wasnt



It was made 3D in post production.  Here it was shown in 3D and 3D IMAX.  The 3D was okay, but we left wondering if we should have seen the IMAX version.


----------



## tinlizzie

Kayelle said:


> TV has been so lousy lately that we watched a *MOST *interesting and entertaining documentary last night that I would highly recommend. What a great true life story of adventure from 1903, the same year of the first flight. Horatio made the first road trip by car across the United States!!
> 
> We have Netflix streaming and here's more about it.
> 
> Netflix : Horatio's Drive: America's First Road Trip


 
My goodness what hardships they encountered -- I agree that it's a great story.  First came across it on audiotape and was so impressed that I got the hard-back book with lots of old photos.  I wasn't aware of a film version, so I'll have to check Netflix.  Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Kylie1969

LPBeier said:


> It was made 3D in post production.  Here it was shown in 3D and 3D IMAX.  The 3D was okay, but we left wondering if we should have seen the IMAX version.



Thanks LP 

I have just done some looking around and yes it was released in 3D here too, we are going to wait a few months and then watch it again in 3D

It was a really good film, we really enjoyed it...found Stark quite funny in the film 

It has left me wanting to see all the Marvel films now


----------



## Cindercat

Barbara L said:
			
		

> Did you see E.T.? Do you remember the scene when E.T. was watching TV and Eliot was feeling what he saw? When they showed John Wayne pulling Maureen O'Hara to him and Eliot did the same with a girl in his class--that was from The Quiet Man!   The Quiet Man is definitely one of my all-time favorites!



I'm watching ET right now at a local "movie in the park" night. They just did the flying bicycle scene. I'm reading DC at the same time. The sound isn't loud enough for where I'm sitting in my van. I'll have to rent it sometime for "old time's sake" because it isn't holding my interest like it would if I could hear better.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Hondo, Big Jake, McClintock...John Wayne day on AMC.


----------



## Cindercat

Steve Kroll said:
			
		

> Watched Hunger Games last night. I actually liked it more than I thought I would. Probably not enough to read the books, though.



You should read the books! They are better than the movie!! The movie changed some important things that I don't know how they will fix the next movie. I like her style of writing. She was very descriptive without dwelling on the blood & gore. I was glad Hollywood didn't change that because the story had potential to be gory.
I read The Hunger Games in 24 hours. I had to listen to the next two books on CD because there was a wait list for the books. I'd prefer the books.


----------



## Dawgluver

Cindercat said:
			
		

> You should read the books! They are better than the movie!! The movie changed some important things that I don't know how they will fix the next movie. I like her style of writing. She was very descriptive without dwelling on the blood & gore. I was glad Hollywood didn't change that because the story had potential to be gory.
> I read The Hunger Games in 24 hours. I had to listen to the next two books on CD because there was a wait list for the books. I'd prefer the books.



+1


----------



## Kylie1969

Cindercat said:


> You should read the books! They are better than the movie!! The movie changed some important things that I don't know how they will fix the next movie. I like her style of writing. She was very descriptive without dwelling on the blood & gore. I was glad Hollywood didn't change that because the story had potential to be gory.
> I read The Hunger Games in 24 hours. I had to listen to the next two books on CD because there was a wait list for the books. I'd prefer the books.



What are the books about CC?


----------



## Barbara L

We watched "I am Number 4" last night. It was entertaining and we all liked it. It appears to be setting up either a sequel or a TV series, with the way it ended.


----------



## msmofet

Tower Heist I thought it was funny. Slow start but I was giggling through most of it.


----------



## luckytrim

_Hunger Games_ was slow, slow slow........... left too much of the book out................


----------



## kezlehan

luckytrim said:
			
		

> Hunger Games was slow, slow slow........... left too much of the book out................



Agree. The books are brilliant I read all 3 in 3 days. The film dragged and was boring


----------



## Dawgluver

We watched "The Help" last night.


----------



## Siegal

Just discovered you can rent movies for 3.99 from iTunes! Watched despicable me. Wanted to see it after we went on the universal ride. Will be watching more movies now that I know about this!


----------



## msmofet

Watching "The Bird Cage"


----------



## kadesma

re-watched Silence of the Lambs, Anthony Hopkins is fantastic and so good you can do nothing but hug yourself when he  starts to speak. Jodi Foster,  ummm I like her.
kades


----------



## Cindercat

Kylie1969 said:
			
		

> What are the books about CC?



The Hunger Games was a country's response to its districts rebelling against the capitol. The capitol decided in order to remind the districts not to go to war again, each year one boy and one girl (age 12 - 18) from each district would be picked by lottery to go to the capitol and fight each other to the death.
 There are 3 books to the series: The Hunger Games, Girl On Fire, & The Mockingjay. I recommend all three. I finished one & couldn't wait to get the next.


----------



## kleenex

The last movie I saw was...

The Restless from 2006.

The movie was from South Korea and has English subtitles.  It had a very weird story line, but was very beautiful at times to look at.  I say see it.


----------



## Kylie1969

Cindercat said:


> The Hunger Games was a country's response to its districts rebelling against the capitol. The capitol decided in order to remind the districts not to go to war again, each year one boy and one girl (age 12 - 18) from each district would be picked by lottery to go to the capitol and fight each other to the death.
> There are 3 books to the series: The Hunger Games, Girl On Fire, & The Mockingjay. I recommend all three. I finished one & couldn't wait to get the next.



Thank you CC, they do sound very interesting


----------



## Kylie1969

Last night we watched Captain America...we enjoyed it


----------



## tinlizzie

Fitzcarraldo starring Klaus Kinski and Claudia Cardinale.  My second time; first was several years ago.  I liked it just as much this time.  An unusual adventure from German film-maker Werner Herzog.  Enjoyed seeing German coming out of the Peruvians' mouths while I read the English subtitles.

I recently also saw one of Herzog's documentaries (Cave of Forgotten Dreams) -- I was unaware of the 1994 discovery of these ancient cave paintings in the south of France.  Lascaux, the other cave with animal paintings, was found in 1940, also in the south of France.  Created thousands of years ago, the figures are incredibly accurate and beautiful.


----------



## Addie

tinlizzie said:


> Fitzcarraldo starring Klaus Kinski and Claudia Cardinale. My second time; first was several years ago. I liked it just as much this time. An unusual adventure from German film-maker Werner Herzog. Enjoyed seeing German coming out of the Peruvians' mouths while I read the English subtitles.
> 
> I recently also saw one of Herzog's documentaries (Cave of Forgotten Dreams) -- I was unaware of the 1994 discovery of these ancient cave paintings in the south of France. Lascaux, the other cave with animal paintings, was found in 1940, also in the south of France. Created thousands of years ago, the figures are incredibly accurate and beautiful.


 
I haven't heard Claudia Cardinale's name in years. She came here to try her hand in Hollywood. The only parts she could get were the dumb beautiful other woman. She got frustrated and went back to Europe.


----------



## Barbara L

James just bought "Hunger Games" so we will be watching that soon. Our last movie was "Battleship." We all enjoyed it. Very predictable, but in a fun way.  I liked how they brought a few references from the Battleship game into it, like the bombs that were hitting the ships looking just enough like the game pegs to make you think of them (plus the way they hit, and then they gave a final push before blowing up).


----------



## Cheryl J

Went to see "The Odd Life of Timothy Green" while visiting my daughter in the city recently.  Good one.


----------



## Barbara L

We watched "The Hunger Games" tonight, and I was very impressed by the fairly tasteful way they handled the whole subject matter. James and I both enjoyed it, and I plan to buy the books as soon as I can.


----------



## Kylie1969

Cheryl J said:


> Went to see "The Odd Life of Timothy Green" while visiting my daughter in the city recently.  Good one.



I have heard lots of good things about this movie


----------



## msmofet

I'm watching "Always" .... again


----------



## tinlizzie

Addie said:


> I haven't heard Claudia Cardinale's name in years. She came here to try her hand in Hollywood. The only parts she could get were the dumb beautiful other woman. She got frustrated and went back to Europe.


 
She was really beautiful, can't comment on how smart or dumb she was, but I was surprised to see how much she looked like Catherine Zeta-Jones - or rather the other way around.  I think Zeta-Jones is one of Hollywood's most beautiful faces these days.


----------



## CharlieD

We renter The Debt yesterday hated it. The whole thing was bad.


----------



## FrankZ

CharlieD said:


> We renter The Debt yesterday hated it. The whole thing was bad.



I seem to remember we enjoyed that one.


----------



## LPBeier

We watched "The Sorcerer's Apprentice" with Nicolas Cage and Alfred Molina (love him!) on Sunday.  It was good, though completely predictable. It was a Disney movie and it included a "live" action rendition of the "Sorcerer's Apprentice" scene in "Fantasia" with Mickey Mouse.  They had a special feature on how that scene was done and that everyone involved remembered the original and wanted this to be a good tribute....and that it was in my books .


----------



## msmofet

The Help. OMG it was a good movie!! It made me laugh and cry and cheer!


----------



## Steve Kroll

Watched "Cowboys & Aliens" for the third time. As a lover of both sci-fi and westerns, how much better does it get?


----------



## buckytom

i watched "galaxy quest" again this morning. being a trekkie, i love that movie. and sigourney weaver has never looked better in any movie! va-voom! i mentioned to dw that she should get her hair cut the same as sigourney weaver's in the movie since they look a little alike. she just ignored me, probably surprised that i noticed that she even had hair.


----------



## taxlady

Steve Kroll said:


> Watched "Cowboys & Aliens" for the third time. As a lover of both sci-fi and westerns, how much better does it get?


If you like westerns, scifi, and hokey old movies from the 30s, you should check out Phantom Empire 
It's a 12 part serial starring Gene Autry (the singing cowboy). You can download it free, it's in the public domain now.

It's a little annoying in terms of long credits at the beginning and long recaps of the previous episode, but it is wonderfully hokey.


----------



## FrankZ

buckytom said:


> i watched "galaxy quest" again this morning. being a trekkie, i love that movie. and sigourney weaver has never looked better in any movie! va-voom! i mentioned to dw that she should get her hair cut the same as sigourney weaver's in the movie since they look a little alike. she just ignored me, probably surprised that i noticed that she even had hair.



That one is so funny..


----------



## Dawgluver

FrankZ said:
			
		

> That one is so funny..



I love that movie!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

*Galaxy Quest* is a favorite and I love *Cowboys & Aliens*, too.


----------



## Kylie1969

Shaun Of The Dead...nothing like a good zombie comedy


----------



## Dawgluver

Must get Cowboys and Aliens.  And I loved Shaun of the Dead.

So many movies, so little time.


----------



## Kylie1969

Simon Pegg is a great actor, very funny


----------



## FrankZ

Dawgluver said:


> Must get Cowboys and Aliens.  And I loved Shaun of the Dead.
> 
> So many movies, so little time.




You just need more screens to watch them on...


----------



## Barbara L

PrincessFiona60 said:


> *Galaxy Quest* is a favorite and I love *Cowboys & Aliens*, too.


Me too!


----------



## Kylie1969

We have recently watched The Walking Dead series...gee it is good 

They should make a movie


----------



## tinlizzie

Kylie1969 said:


> Shaun Of The Dead...nothing like a good zombie comedy


 
My kids told me to see Shaun.  I resisted but finally saw it and am glad - it was a hoot!  Right up there with Idiocracy.


----------



## tinlizzie

Last night I watched another good Netflix doc, titled "Sweetgrass."  This was Montana sheepherders bringing their flocks down from the Absaroka/Beartooth Range of mountains.  These folks were the genuine article -- and their lambs were not white as snow.  In some of the scenes there were so many sheep and so much bleating it made me think this must be all the sheep in the world, gathered up.  The scenery was beautiful -- really Big Sky country; the lifestyle looked pretty rough.  It oughta be rated R for salty language.  The sheep got called some unrepeatable names.


----------



## Addie

tinlizzie said:


> Last night I watched another good Netflix doc, titled "Sweetgrass." This was Montana sheepherders bringing their flocks down from the Absaroka/Beartooth Range of mountains. These folks were the genuine article -- and their lambs were not white as snow. In some of the scenes there were so many sheep and so much bleating it made me think this must be all the sheep in the world, gathered up. The scenery was beautiful -- really Big Sky country; the lifestyle looked pretty rough. It oughta be rated R for salty language. The sheep got called some unrepeatable names.


 
I get lost in the scenery of movies like that. At the end of this month when I shut off my land line, I am seriously thinking of applying to Netflix. I have never been much of a movie person. But of late, there are so many movies I want to see. Unless there are some shows on TV that really hold my interest, Netflix looks like it will become part of my life.


----------



## Barbara L

Addie said:


> I get lost in the scenery of movies like that. At the end of this month when I shut off my land line, I am seriously thinking of applying to Netflix. I have never been much of a movie person. But of late, there are so many movies I want to see. Unless there are some shows on TV that really hold my interest, Netflix looks like it will become part of my life.


We signed up for Netflix (just streaming) and Hulu Plus, and there are so many movies and TV shows available that we hardly watch regular TV anymore.


----------



## Kylie1969

tinlizzie said:


> My kids told me to see Shaun.  I resisted but finally saw it and am glad - it was a hoot!  Right up there with Idiocracy.



That is great Lizzie, a really funny film indeed


----------



## Dawgluver

FrankZ said:
			
		

> You just need more screens to watch them on...



  Too many screens too!


----------



## tinlizzie

Addie said:


> I get lost in the scenery of movies like that. At the end of this month when I shut off my land line, I am seriously thinking of applying to Netflix. I have never been much of a movie person. But of late, there are so many movies I want to see. Unless there are some shows on TV that really hold my interest, Netflix looks like it will become part of my life.


 
Fortunately, TV shows are also available on Netflix.  Lots of good BBC series titles show up there.  And USA TV, too.  I'm finally catching up with Mad Men.  I don't get HBO and have seen quite a few good HBO movies there.  Only problem is not seeing things immediately and can't discuss the latest with others, if that really is a problem.  Not for me -- I don't hang out at a water cooler any more.


----------



## Hoot

We are planning to go out to eat with my step daughter and her BF this evening and go to see a movie. I ain't been to a movie theater in long, long time.  I reckon there ain't no way out of it as I ain't in charge of planning.


----------



## Addie

tinlizzie said:


> Fortunately, TV shows are also available on Netflix. Lots of good BBC series titles show up there. And USA TV, too. I'm finally catching up with Mad Men. I don't get HBO and have seen quite a few good HBO movies there. Only problem is not seeing things immediately and can't discuss the latest with others, if that really is a problem. Not for me -- I don't hang out at a water cooler any more.


 
There are so many movies I want to see. I don't go to the movie theaters anymore. Walking up and down the aisles is very hard on my leg. Most theaters have a special place for wheel chairs. I would go with my daughter, but our taste in movies is so opposite. I let her push me when I am in my chair. The last time I went was to see Mama Mia. I saw the stage play twice and have the DVD. I also have the complete musical score.


----------



## simonbaker

watching old andy griffin movies today.


----------



## taxlady

Hoot said:


> We are planning to go out to eat with my step daughter and her BF this evening and go to see a movie. I ain't been to a movie theater in long, long time.  I reckon there ain't no way out of it as I ain't in charge of planning.


Bring ear plugs. I don't go to regular movie theatres because they run commercials before the movie at a volume that hurts, even with my fingers in my ears.


----------



## tinlizzie

I watched a DVD this afternoon - I nearly always save my Netflixes for the evening, but this one had arrived cracked twice and when I got the third DVD I couldn't wait any longer.  It's "How to Cook Your Life," and it documents a summer of Edward Espe Brown, Zen practitioner and cook.  Yet another apparently famous personality I wasn't aware of.  He's about 180 degrees from the guy in NYC whose hole-in-the-wall restaurant I mentioned a while back.  I may try to take cooking more seriously and less seriously now.  It's that kind of film.  Intriguing.


----------



## Kylie1969

The Incredible Hulk 2008, good film


----------



## Dawgluver

"Our Idiot Brother".  It was sweet and quirky, no huge laughs, but worth the watch.  Sorta like "My Name is Earl".


----------



## Cheryl J

I saw that too Dawg, I liked it.


----------



## tinlizzie

"Toast."  A film based on the memoirs of famous UK chef and cookbook author, Nigel Slater.  Starred Freddie Highmore as the youthful Nigel, with Helena Bonham Carter as his unpleasant stepmother.  An unhappy story with a happy ending.


----------



## licia

"2016"  A really good documentary.


----------



## Barbara L

We are about 2/3 of the way through the 9-part mini-series "The Winds of War." It is one of my favorite mini-series ever (along with the sequel "War and Remembrance"), and I have been dying to see it again for years. We bought that and "War and Remembrance" a couple months ago on DVD. I had read the books first, and they were excellent!

This brings up a pet peeve of mine. I'll post it here because it is movie related. Years ago, if a show was called a mini-series, it had at least four parts. A movie that lasted two nights was called a 2-part movie, and a movie that lasted three nights was called either a trilogy or a 3-part movie. For the last few years, however, they are now calling 2-part movies "mini-series." I'm sorry, but two parts does not a series make, mini or otherwise!!!


----------



## msmofet

Barbara L said:


> We are about 2/3 of the way through the 9-part mini-series "The Winds of War." It is one of my favorite mini-series ever (along with the sequel "War and Remembrance"), and I have been dying to see it again for years. We bought that and "War and Remembrance" a couple months ago on DVD. I had read the books first, and they were excellent!
> 
> This brings up a pet peeve of mine. I'll post it here because it is movie related. Years ago, if a show was called a mini-series, it had at least four parts. A movie that lasted two nights was called a 2-part movie, and a movie that lasted three nights was called either a trilogy or a 3-part movie. For the last few years, however, they are now calling 2-part movies "mini-series." I'm sorry, but two parts does not a series make, mini or otherwise!!!


 I have to say my favorite mini series is Centenial. I bought it on DVD a few years ago and I think it's about time to watch it again.


----------



## licia

Barbara L said:


> We are about 2/3 of the way through the 9-part mini-series "The Winds of War." It is one of my favorite mini-series ever (along with the sequel "War and Remembrance"), and I have been dying to see it again for years. We bought that and "War and Remembrance" a couple months ago on DVD. I had read the books first, and they were excellent!
> 
> This brings up a pet peeve of mine. I'll post it here because it is movie related. Years ago, if a show was called a mini-series, it had at least four parts. A movie that lasted two nights was called a 2-part movie, and a movie that lasted three nights was called either a trilogy or a 3-part movie. For the last few years, however, they are now calling 2-part movies "mini-series." I'm sorry, but two parts does not a series make, mini or otherwise!!!


Barbara, we enjoyed both of those. I think we recorded them on vhs when they came on years ago. They'd be a lot better on DVD, I'm sure.


----------



## Barbara L

msmofet said:


> I have to say my favorite mini series is Centenial. I bought it on DVD a few years ago and I think it's about time to watch it again.


That is another of my favorite mini-series (and books)!


----------



## Kylie1969

tinlizzie said:


> "Toast."  A film based on the memoirs of famous UK chef and cookbook author, Nigel Slater.  Starred Freddie Highmore as the youthful Nigel, with Helena Bonham Carter as his unpleasant stepmother.  An unhappy story with a happy ending.



This one sounds interesting, will look into it, thanks Lizzie


----------



## PrincessFiona60

"Snow White and the Huntsman" Loved it!


----------



## Barbara L

PrincessFiona60 said:


> "Snow White and the Huntsman" Loved it!


I can't wait to see it!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Barbara L said:


> I can't wait to see it!



It's more Grimm than Disney, great story!


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> "Snow White and the Huntsman" Loved it!



It's on my list too!


----------



## JoAnn L.

Just watched THE CHANGELING with George C. Scott again. One of my very favorite movies.


----------



## Barbara L

Barbara L said:


> We are about 2/3 of the way through the 9-part mini-series "The Winds of War." It is one of my favorite mini-series ever (along with the sequel "War and Remembrance"), and I have been dying to see it again for years. We bought that and "War and Remembrance" a couple months ago on DVD. I had read the books first, and they were excellent!
> 
> This brings up a pet peeve of mine. I'll post it here because it is movie related. Years ago, if a show was called a mini-series, it had at least four parts. A movie that lasted two nights was called a 2-part movie, and a movie that lasted three nights was called either a trilogy or a 3-part movie. For the last few years, however, they are now calling 2-part movies "mini-series." I'm sorry, but two parts does not a series make, mini or otherwise!!!


Whoops! I just noticed I wrote the wrong thing. It is 7 parts, not 9.


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> Bring ear plugs. I don't go to regular movie theatres because they run commercials before the movie at a volume that hurts, even with my fingers in my ears.


 
I once went to a dance recital for my granddaughter. The music was so loud that I wasn't expecting it. People started to run out of the auditorium. It caused my right ear to start bleeding. The dance recital came to a screeching halt before it ever got started. I thought I was having a stroke. They had to call the EMS. Needless to say, there were ramifications to follow. Like all the mothers wanting their money back that they had to spend to buy so many tickets. The kids were very disappointed to say the least.


----------



## Addie

Barbara L said:


> We are about 2/3 of the way through the 9-part mini-series "The Winds of War." It is one of my favorite mini-series ever (along with the sequel "War and Remembrance"), and I have been dying to see it again for years. We bought that and "War and Remembrance" a couple months ago on DVD. I had read the books first, and they were excellent!


 
I too read the books first. I remember the series very well and the sequel. We were glued to the TV. Would love to see it again. Another great series was the John Jakes series North and South and the sequel which escapes my mind at the moment. I read those books also. One of my favorite authors.


----------



## Kylie1969

Dawgluver said:


> It's on my list too!



Mine too


----------



## Barbara L

Addie said:


> I too read the books first. I remember the series very well and the sequel. We were glued to the TV. Would love to see it again. Another great series was the John Jakes series North and South and the sequel which escapes my mind at the moment. I read those books also. One of my favorite authors.


We also have "North and South" on DVD. The only mini-series we bought at a regular store was "Centennial" (on sale at WalMart a few years ago). We got these two, as well as "Captains and the Kings," "Kingdom Hospital," "Storm of the Century," and possibly another mini-series or two on ebay, as well as movies and regular TV series. We started saving the shows and movies we really like, as TV is going downhill fast.


----------



## Addie

Barbara L said:


> We also have "North and South" on DVD. The only mini-series we bought at a regular store was "Centennial" (on sale at WalMart a few years ago). We got these two, as well as "Captains and the Kings," "Kingdom Hospital," "Storm of the Century," and possibly another mini-series or two on ebay, as well as movies and regular TV series. We started saving the shows and movies we really like, as TV is going downhill fast.


 
I am so sick of Reality shows. I really don't care what the heck the Kadashian girls do.


----------



## tinlizzie

Last night I watched another Netflix doc entitled, "Ingredients."  Since I have gradually been won over back to fresh food and away from the processed and boxed "convenience foods" I was brought up on, this film was preaching to a choir member.  "Ingredients" is a confirmation of this "new" way of cooking and eating.  I didn't realize how important the fresh-food/slow-food movement is especially in the Northwest states -- Oregon and Washington -- but also upper NY state.  I'm hoping the tide has turned and that there is hope for our overweight younger generation.  As I have read in Charlie's posts here on DC, "You are what you eat."


----------



## FrankZ

Not a movie but... Boardwalk Empire is back!  Yay!


----------



## Katie H

Last night Glenn and I watched _Extremely Close and Incredibly Loud_.  It was a very, very powerful film and, I recommend, you be in a positive frame of mind to view it.

It was...sad and good.


----------



## middie

Hunger Games


----------



## Cerise

Caught the end of Cleopatra w/ Claudette Colbert (1946?).

Story has it, C. Colbert didn't want to do the film because of her fear of snakes (final scene). So, Cecille B. DeMille tried to scare her by wrapping a huge snake around himself. She did the film, but notice the tiny rubber-like looking (fake?) asp at the end. lol

Fabulous costumes!

Cleopatra, Claudette Colbert - YouTube


----------



## taxlady

I thought that clip looked older than '40s, so I googled it. The film was made in 1934.


----------



## Cerise

And.. That's a lot of milk for a milk bath.  Watch the kitties.  LOL.

Claudette Colbert's Milk Bath Scene - YouTube


----------



## kleenex

Okay This is my short review for the NEW ICE T Documentary

Something From Nothing: The Art Of Rap.

The documentary recently showed up on the Palladia TV network and I watched it.

The documentary has loads of interviews with a lot of rappers, BUTTT mainly the old stars which to me was the only downside to the whole thing.  Interviews went into the process the rappers used when creating their raps, how they got into rap, etc...

All the interviews were great.  They were informative and engaging at times.

On the TV broadcast of the thing a lot of bleeping at times went on.

I will give this documentary 3.5 out of five stars.


----------



## tinlizzie

"The Wild and Wonderful Whites of West Virginia" - documentary.  Wild, yes.  Wonderful, not so much.


----------



## Kylie1969

The Pirates! Band Of Misfits...it was brilliant...loved it


----------



## tinlizzie

Documentary "Endurance," narrated by Liam Neeson, with actual photos from and diary excerpts from Ernest Shakleton's unsuccessful last attempt to reach Antarctica's pole.  Brrrrr.  Makes being too warm a lot more acceptable.


----------



## msmofet

JoAnn L. said:


> Just watched THE CHANGELING with George C. Scott again. One of my very favorite movies.


+2 I also own this DVD. Just saw it recently on a cable movie channel.

I have been watching Hallmark Movie Channel movies a lot lately. I really liked Freshman Father and Out of the Woods.


----------



## Andy M.

Watched Taken @2:00AM this morning.


----------



## Barbara L

"Blades of Glory." Totally idiotic and completely hilarious!


----------



## JoAnn L.

Watched "The Fog" with Adrienne Barbeau, Hal Holbrook, Jamie Lee Curtis and Janet Leigh. It was creepy.


----------



## Kylie1969

What year is The Fog?


----------



## Barbara L

JoAnn L. said:


> Watched "The Fog" with Adrienne Barbeau, Hal Holbrook, Jamie Lee Curtis and Janet Leigh. It was creepy.


Have you seen the newer version? I can't remember what year (it has been a few), but it was also done by John Carpenter. We liked the first one, but we liked the newer one best.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Barbara L said:


> Have you seen the newer version? I can't remember what year (it has been a few), but it was also done by John Carpenter. We liked the first one, but we liked the newer one best.



I have both DVD's of THE FOG. The first one is from 1979 with Adrienne Barbeau the other one is from 2005 with Tom Welling and Maggie Grace. I like them both.


----------



## Kylie1969

I think I have seen the newer one


----------



## Barbara L

Over the last two nights we watched the "Aliens Quadrillogy," with "Alien" and "Aliens" the first night, then "Aliens 3" (the 3 is really supposed to be smaller and raised, like a math exponent, LOL), and "Aliens Resurrection."  We had both seen the first two, years ago, but neither of us had seen the last two. They were good, but the language was hideous, and for some reason they thought Sigourney Weaver needed to be in nothing but skimpy underwear for most of the first and much of the second movie.


----------



## msmofet

The Birdcage    ...... Again. We love that movie. Great cast


----------



## Barbara L

We watched one of our favorites again tonight. "Field of Dreams." My baseball-loving Iowa boy is in hog heaven whenever we watch it, especially when Shoeless Joe asks, "Is this Heaven?" and Kevin Costner says, "No, it's Iowa."


----------



## tinlizzie

Forgive me, but I must grovel at the feet of Netflix once more.  Boy, I love the choices I can get there!  I'm nearly at the end of a pretty lengthy BBC series, The Pallisers, having just seen Disc 10 of 12.  It's another costume period piece of early (earliers than Downton) England, offering painless* insights into the workings of Parliament (not nearly as stuffy as that sounds) and the upper end of society with its endless rules and obligations.  Lots of food for thought.  I will miss it.

*The series is based on Anthony Trollope's book(s), which I'm guessing would have been a chore to get through.

I was disappointed that Downton Abbey was snubbed at the Emmys.  And Mad Men, as well.


----------



## Barbara L

tinlizzie said:


> Forgive me, but I must grovel at the feet of Netflix once more.  Boy, I love the choices I can get there!  I'm nearly at the end of a pretty lengthy BBC series, The Pallisers, having just seen Disc 10 of 12.  It's another costume period piece of early (earliers than Downton) England, offering painless* insights into the workings of Parliament (not nearly as stuffy as that sounds) and the upper end of society with its endless rules and obligations.  Lots of food for thought.  I will miss it.
> 
> *The series is based on Anthony Trollope's book(s), which I'm guessing would have been a chore to get through.
> 
> I was disappointed that Downton Abbey was snubbed at the Emmys.  And Mad Men, as well.


I know what you mean! We don't get their DVDs, just the streaming. Between Netflix and Hulu Plus, we are in TV Hog Heaven!


----------



## kezlehan

Barbara L said:
			
		

> "Blades of Glory." Totally idiotic and completely hilarious!



One of my all time fav's! 

Just about to watch Napoleon Dynamite. For about the 20th (if not more) day in a row. I'm addicted to it even though it's a pretty pointless film. It just makes me feel good


----------



## Cerise

Lana & John - _The Postman Always Rings Twice_.
The postman always rings twice.1946 - YouTube


----------



## tinlizzie

Barbara L said:


> I know what you mean! We don't get their DVDs, just the streaming. Between Netflix and Hulu Plus, we are in TV Hog Heaven!


----------



## chopper

I watched The Notebook again last night. What a wonderful story of true love. I cried...again.


----------



## 4meandthem

I took my family to see Hotel Transyvania today. Very cute movie and had me laughing quite a few times. Fun!


----------



## Kylie1969

4meandthem said:


> I took my family to see Hotel Transyvania today. Very cute movie and had me laughing quite a few times. Fun!



We are going to see that too...looks good!


----------



## Barbara L

Last night we saw "The Avengers." Tonight we watched "Mission Impossible: Ghost Protocol."


----------



## Kylie1969

Last night we watched the last Harry Potter movie in 3D


----------



## JoAnn L.

Just got done watching Meet Me In St. Louis. I love this movie.


----------



## Barbara L

We just finished "October Baby." An amazing movie!


----------



## Kylie1969

Barbara L said:


> Last night we saw "The Avengers." Tonight we watched "Mission Impossible: Ghost Protocol."



We loved The Avengers


----------



## Barbara L

"Snow White and the Huntsman." We enjoyed it. My friend Susan and I agreed, though, that if we were comparing it with "Red Riding Hood," "Red..." wins hands-down.


----------



## Kylie1969

Last night we watched Hope Springs


----------



## jharris

http://m.imdb.com/title/tt0053580/


----------



## Katie H

Kylie1969 said:


> Last night we watched Hope Springs



My best friend and I went to see _Hope Springs_ and loved it.  So many funny moments

Tonight Glenn and I watched _Flags of Our Fathers_.  Whoa!  A wonderful film.  Very powerful and informative but you need to be in the right frame of mind to watch it because it does have some very sad moments.


----------



## Barbara L

My friend had never seen the newer version of "The Fog," so we put it on last night. Everyone slept through it but me (and I had watched it a couple months ago).


----------



## Kylie1969

Katie H said:


> My best friend and I went to see _Hope Springs_ and loved it.  So many funny moments



Katie, I agree, it was a funny movie, I really enjoyed it too


----------



## radhuni

A very old movie ' Lawrence of Arabia' for the first time and I like it. There was an Indian actor named I S Johar, I didn't knew that he was in the movie, he was a very famous comedian in Hindi movies.


----------



## Katie H

Glenn and I have been "going back" with our movie viewing.  A few weeks ago we began watching, in order, all of the James Bond movies.

Whoa, what fun!  It's amazing seeing how silly the "modern" technology of those times in the movies seemed so fabulous.  Now, with today's technologies, the gizmos and gadgets James used are so, almost, hokey.

Still, we've been having a ball watching...Bond, James Bond!!!!

Tonight was _You Only Live Twice_ and we had a great time booing the villain and cheering the hero!!!!


----------



## Addie

Sounds like you have some exciting evenings planned. I would love to watch the old movies from the 40's. I love B&W movies. I have to get some finances straightened out, and then I am going back to Netflix. the first time I joined the cost was $14 a month. Now it is down to $8.


----------



## LPBeier

Katie, I would love to do that with all the Bond movies!

We are playing catch-up on movies that have been out for awhile but we haven't seen them.  Last week we had War Horse (loved it though some scenes I couldn't watch), one with Jackie Chan and Jet Li which name I can't remember but it was good as any of those martial arts movies are, and My Week with Marilyn which we both totally loved.  The acting, story and directing were all great.

We are waiting for The Curious Case of Benjamin Button and The Chronicles of Narnia: Prince Caspian which should arrive Friday.  I told you we are a bit behind


----------



## Andy M.

Watched the first Sherlock Holmes movie the other day.  I was looking forward to it's being great.  It was OK.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LPBeier said:


> Katie, I would love to do that with all the Bond movies!
> 
> We are playing catch-up on movies that have been out for awhile but we haven't seen them.  Last week we had War Horse (loved it though some scenes I couldn't watch), one with Jackie Chan and Jet Li which name I can't remember but it was good as any of those martial arts movies are, and My Week with Marilyn which we both totally loved.  The acting, story and directing were all great.
> 
> We are waiting for The Curious Case of Benjamin Button and The Chronicles of Narnia: Prince Caspian which should arrive Friday.  I told you we are a bit behind



The Forbidden Kingdom (2008) - IMDb

I loved this one, but I like fantasy martial arts!


----------



## Addie

Andy M. said:


> Watched the first Sherlock Holmes movie the other day. I was looking forward to it's being great. It was OK.


 
Was it the one with Basil Rathbone? I love the bad acting in those movies.


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> The Forbidden Kingdom (2008) - IMDb
> 
> I loved this one, but I like fantasy martial arts!



Thanks, your Ogreness and yes, I like them too.  I also have a soft spot for Jackie Chan (but don't tell DH - he has enough trouble competing with Neil Diamond )


----------



## LPBeier

Addie said:


> Was it the one with Basil Rathbone? I love the bad acting in those movies.



I think it was probably the first of two with Robert Downey Jr. and Jude Law...am I right Andy?  I liked the first, haven't seen the second.


----------



## Addie

LPBeier said:


> Thanks, your Ogreness and yes, I like them too. I also have a soft spot for Jackie Chan (but don't tell DH - he has enough trouble competing with Neil Diamond )


 
As a present one year, my kids bought me a ticket to see his show. I am still singing his songs as I walk around the house.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LPBeier said:


> Thanks, your Ogreness and yes, I like them too.  I also have a soft spot for Jackie Chan (but don't tell DH - he has enough trouble competing with Neil Diamond )



I love watching Jackie Chan, he is amazing...so is Jet Li.  I think I'll take Neil to work with me today, I have the office to myself.

The last movie I watched: *The Horror of Dracula* starring Christopher Lee and Peter Cushing.


----------



## LPBeier

Addie said:


> As a present one year, my kids bought me a ticket to see his show. I am still singing his songs as I walk around the house.



For Christmas last year DH was going to give me tickets to see Neil in July.  This would have been my 10th concert since the famous "Hot August Night" tour in 1972 - the first concert my parents let me go see with just a friend!  I turned it down because I had seen him so many times and the tickets were very expensive.  We saw another concert and had dinner out for less money and had a really good time.  

(The real reason is I just wouldn't feel comfortable seeing my first love with my greatest love sitting beside me )


----------



## Cerise

radhuni said:


> A very old movie ' Lawrence of Arabia' for the first time and I like it. There was an Indian actor named I S Johar, I didn't knew that he was in the movie, he was a very famous comedian in Hindi movies.


 
I haven't seen Lawrence of Arabia in years. I was too young to appreciate the film. Hope it airs on cable. What I remember the most (besides looking at Omar ) was the cinamatography & spectacular soundtrack/theme.

Theme from Lawrence of Arabia - YouTube


----------



## Addie

LPBeier said:


> For Christmas last year DH was going to give me tickets to see Neil in July. This would have been my 10th concert since the famous "Hot August Night" tour in 1972 - the first concert my parents let me go see with just a friend! I turned it down because I had seen him so many times and the tickets were very expensive. We saw another concert and had dinner out for less money and had a really good time.
> 
> (The real reason is I just wouldn't feel comfortable seeing my first love with my greatest love sitting beside me )


 
It is hard to swoon under those conditions.


----------



## Cerise

The Miracle Worker.  Hadn't seen it in years.  Wish there had been a follow-up film about her life.  Did some research & saw all the huge accomplishments she made over her lifetime.


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I love watching Jackie Chan, he is amazing...so is Jet Li.  I think I'll take Neil to work with me today, I have the office to myself.
> 
> The last movie I watched: *The Horror of Dracula* starring Christopher Lee and Peter Cushing.



Have fun with Neil at work.  I am listening to his four CD boxed set - I have the "early years" one on now.  "Shilo, when I was young...."

I love Jet Li too.  When we saw the Expendables last month I wondered where I has seen him before.  A trailer with The Forbidden Kingdom gave me the answer.  It was another "Lions Gate Film" (back when they were good and located here in Vancouver) called "War".

I forgot that I watched "27 Dresses" on TV on the weekend.  I had seen it before and even the first time it was predictable, but it was a good "I am not feeling well and just need something that keeps me curled up in my recliner with some hot tea" movie!


----------



## chopper

Andy M. said:
			
		

> Watched the first Sherlock Holmes movie the other day.  I was looking forward to it's being great.  It was OK.



I felt the same way. I actually like the series that had Jeremy Bret as Sherlock Holmes. It was on TV-but i don't remember which network. They were also rebroadcasting them on PBS for awhile  They went right along with the stories that I have read a few times each. really good. They may have those out on video. If they do it is worth finding them. Each show was 1/2 hour I think.  Maybe one hour??


----------



## Andy M.

Addie said:


> Was it the one with Basil Rathbone? I love the bad acting in those movies.



Sorry Addie.  I wasn't clear.  I watched the first of the most recent SH movies starring Robert Downey Jr.  The sequel is out now.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> It is hard to swoon under those conditions.



I don't find it difficult at all, Shrek has heard all the pithy comments I make about those I find sexy.  It makes him laugh like crazy.


----------



## love2"Q"

The avengers... Fantastic ...


----------



## kadesma

I've had my nose glued to the computer watching a mini series about Merlin. Can you believe it?  Loved every minute so far. Love period pieces.
kades


----------



## Kylie1969

love2"Q" said:


> The avengers... Fantastic ...



We saw that about 2 months ago...we loved it too 

Who is your fave character?


----------



## love2"Q"

Kylie1969 said:
			
		

> We saw that about 2 months ago...we loved it too
> 
> Who is your fave character?



Have to say iron man... Downey jr plays him great... Black widow was a close tie though...


----------



## pacanis

I've only seen the first Ironman. I liked it a lot. Especially the beginning story.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

pacanis said:


> I've only seen the first Ironman. I liked it a lot. Especially the beginning story.



You need to see the second and then _The Avengers_, great fun!


----------



## Kylie1969

love2"Q" said:


> Have to say iron man... Downey jr plays him great... Black widow was a close tie though...



I really liked that character too...Downey is a great actor


----------



## Kylie1969

pacanis said:


> I've only seen the first Ironman. I liked it a lot. Especially the beginning story.



P...you must see The Avengers, I agree with Fiona!

It is a really good film, lots of action and fun


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

So am I the only one who likes Captain America? Although the hulk was my favorite character in the Avengers movie.


----------



## Kylie1969

We too like Captain America Purple 

We are going to watch that movie this weekend and also the second Hulk movie


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Hulk was my favorite, too!  I enjoy all the comic book movies.


----------



## Kylie1969

Fiona, have you watched both Hulk movies?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Yes, I have.


----------



## Barbara L

Tonight we saw the new Veggie Tales movie, "The League of Incredible Vegetables." I loved it.   Then we checked out Netflix and found a movie that we had seen before, but our friends hadn't, "Lifted."  Wonderful movie. If you ever want to see a room full of adults (both women and men) cry, that's the movie that will do it. It has a beautiful tribute to military service people at the end.


----------



## Kylie1969

Which one did you prefer Fiona out of the 2?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Kylie1969 said:


> Which one did you prefer Fiona out of the 2?



I don't prefer one over the other.  They are, at the same time, different tellings of the story and each has their own merit.  Kinda like asking a mother which kid is her favorite.


----------



## Barbara L

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I don't prefer one over the other.  They are, at the same time, different tellings of the story and each has their own merit.  Kinda like asking a mother which kid is her favorite.


I agree. It was the same with "The Punisher." Each version had a different take on the story, but each was just as good.


----------



## Kylie1969

Last night we watched Madagascar 3...we loved it 

We thought it was much better than Ice Age 4


----------



## pacanis

Yeah, maybe I do (need to see Ironman II and The Avengers).


----------



## Kylie1969

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I don't prefer one over the other.  They are, at the same time, different tellings of the story and each has their own merit.  Kinda like asking a mother which kid is her favorite.



Fairs enough...I was just deciding whether to watch the older one as well...as we are going to watch the latest of the 2 movies


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Kylie1969 said:


> Fairs enough...I was just deciding whether to watch the older one as well...as we are going to watch the latest of the 2 movies



I'd be having a marathon of all the movies, both Hulks, both Ironmans, Captain America and Thor....then top it off with The Avengers...I love marathons.


----------



## Kylie1969

Yes, that sounds like my kind of "time well spent"


----------



## love2"Q"

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> I'd be having a marathon of all the movies, both Hulks, both Ironmans, Captain America and Thor....then top it off with The Avengers...I love marathons.



I loved thor in the avengers.. didnt think much of the thor movie... But i still bought it... I love the comic book movies


----------



## Barbara L

love2"Q" said:


> I loved thor in the avengers.. didnt think much of the thor movie... But i still bought it... I love the comic book movies


I liked it, but admittedly it is mainly eye candy.   It doesn't rank up there with "The Avengers" or other comic book hero movies. 

As my husband said, none of those comic book heroes stand a chance around him.


----------



## Dawgluver

DH of Barbara, you rock!

I watched Rise of the Planet of the Apes.  I liked it.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Watching "Hocus Pocus"right now.  Watched ET earlier, it can still make me cry.


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> Watching "Hocus Pocus"right now.  Watched ET earlier, it can still make me cry.



Ah, ET.  I start crying in anticipation......


----------



## Kylie1969

Dawgluver said:


> DH of Barbara, you rock!
> 
> I watched Rise of the Planet of the Apes.  I liked it.



We loved that movie DL, very well done I feel


----------



## Barbara L

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Watching "Hocus Pocus"right now.  Watched ET earlier, it can still make me cry.


"Hocus Pocus" is probably my favorite Halloween movie! I love it!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Barbara L said:


> "Hocus Pocus" is probably my favorite Halloween movie! I love it!



The kid who plays the boy turned into the cat is Sean Murray...better known as Timothy McGee on NCIS!  It was making me crazy last night, I knew that face but could not pin a name to it.  Had to look it up on IMDB, he was only about 15 when he did Hocus Pocus.


----------



## Kylie1969

Dawgluver said:


> Ah, ET.  I start crying in anticipation......



I love ET, I must admit, I too cried in that film


----------



## tinlizzie

Brad Pitt's _Moneyball_.  Philip Seymour Hoffman just disappears into his roles.  Everyone was really good, and it was nice to have the "love interest" be Billy's little daughter.


----------



## Kylie1969

Megamind in 3D


----------



## Steve Kroll

We watched "Avatar" in 3D last night. I've been waiting three years for them to release the 3D version on Blu-Ray.


----------



## JoAnn L.

This afternoon I watched an old black and white film called THEM, with James Whitmore, Edmund Gwenn and a very young James Arness.


----------



## Barbara L

PrincessFiona60 said:


> The kid who plays the boy turned into the cat is Sean Murray...better known as Timothy McGee on NCIS!  It was making me crazy last night, I knew that face but could not pin a name to it.  Had to look it up on IMDB, he was only about 15 when he did Hocus Pocus.


We will have to look for him then!


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> The kid who plays the boy turned into the cat is Sean Murray...better known as Timothy McGee on NCIS!  It was making me crazy last night, I knew that face but could not pin a name to it.  Had to look it up on IMDB, he was only about 15 when he did Hocus Pocus.



I had to look it up too. Was driving me crazy.


----------



## CharlieD

Steve Kroll said:


> We watched "Avatar" in 3D last night. I've been waiting three years for them to release the 3D version on Blu-Ray.


 

Oh my gosh, has it really been 3 years already? I guess time does fly when you’re having fun. Wow. I bet I am just getting old.


----------



## Dawgluver

"Soul Surfer".  Not bad, sorta "made for TV".


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Finally watched _Red_, today.  A very good movie.


----------



## Barbara L

Dawgluver said:


> "Soul Surfer".  Not bad, sorta "made for TV".


Did you watch the special features on the DVD? The documentary they show is good, but it is the real family of course.


----------



## Dawgluver

Barbara L said:
			
		

> Did you watch the special features on the DVD? The documentary they show is good, but it is the real family of course.



I just watched it on Directv.  They did feature the family in the end credits.


----------



## Barbara L

Dawgluver said:


> I just watched it on Directv.  They did feature the family in the end credits.


Ah!  The documentary is almost as long as the movie (not sure, but it seemed like it), but it was pretty cool.


----------



## Kylie1969

Steve Kroll said:


> We watched "Avatar" in 3D last night. I've been waiting three years for them to release the 3D version on Blu-Ray.



Steve, we have not seen that movie yet and we have a 3D TV...is it pretty good?


----------



## FrankZ

Steve Kroll said:


> We watched "Avatar" in 3D last night. I've been waiting three years for them to release the 3D version on Blu-Ray.



Weird...

When we got the 3D BD player it came with an offer for Avatar in 3D.  We got our copy in January of this year.  I saw a commercial for it a couple weeks ago and thought it was weird that they were saying things like "now on BD" and stuff.

We don't have a 3D television though, you just can't buy a BD player with features that isn't 3D these days.


----------



## CharlieD

So, Fracture agin last night. The movie keeps you on the edge of the seat, but then they went and ruined it by the end. The ending was jut dumb.


----------



## Addie

While sitting at the computer I watched "Evan Almighty." Funny, but stupid. Right now I am watching two episodes of the old B&W Perry Mason. 

I am in the process of cleaning the kitchen. Have to sit down and give the hip and spine a rest. Took a Vicodin.


----------



## Barbara L

Not a movie, but we watched a documentary called "Fire Ants" on Netflix. Absolutely fascinating! Kind of scary though because we have A LOT of fire ants in our yard.


----------



## Kylie1969

Addie said:


> While sitting at the computer I watched "Evan Almighty."



I love that film


----------



## Barbara L

We were looking through the channels offered with Roku and found the "Zom-Bee" channel. We watched a 1964 Vincent Price movie called, "The Last Man on Earth." When they showed the opening credits I noticed it was based on the novel, "I Am Legend." It turned out, it was based on the same book "The Omega Man" and Will Smith's "I Am Legend" were based on. For a low-budget science fiction movie, this was entertaining.


----------



## Kylie1969

The Incredible Hulk


----------



## Cerise

I've had trouble sleeping the past few nights.  Stayed up & watched what seemed like asylum/lobotomy night on TCM.  lol  The end of One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest, Snakepit, & Suddenly, Last Summer.


----------



## Dawgluver

Cerise said:
			
		

> I've had trouble sleeping the past few nights.  Stayed up & watched what seemed like asylum/lobotomy night on TCM.  lol  The end of One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest, Snakepit, & Suddenly, Last Summer.



Sounds like a great marathon, and what I'd like to watch!  What do the voices tell you?


----------



## Cerise

Dawgluver said:


> Sounds like a great marathon, and what I'd like to watch! What do the voices tell you?


 
Turn off the TV, and go to sleep. Suddenly, Last Summer was talky, talky, talky (ala Tennesee Williams). Didn't mind looking at Montgomery Clift, though.

Oh, watched Judgement at Nuremberg a few nights ago. Great cast & acting, but very difficult to watch.


----------



## Ratchett

Best movies hubby and I have seen lately would be "ARGO" - well acted and very well put together.
Also "THE INTOUCHABLES" - touching, moving and so very humourous.


----------



## Barbara L

We watched "War Horse" tonight. Great movie!


----------



## Kylie1969

Barbara we too loved the War Horse, fabulous and moving film 

Must watch that film again soon


----------



## Kylie1969

The Incredible Hulk..it was great


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Watching,_ The Pink Panther_, now.


----------



## Rocklobster

Casino.


----------



## simonbaker

Saw pitch perfect at the theater. It was a pretty good one. Could have done without the teenie bopper noise in the back row.


----------



## Kylie1969

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Watching,_ The Pink Panther_, now.



Havent seen that film for ages


----------



## Barbara L

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Watching,_ The Pink Panther_, now.


Peter Sellers or Steve Martin?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Barbara L said:


> Peter Sellers or Steve Martin?



There was one by Steve Martin?  I must've missed it on purpose.  Sellers of course!

Don't get me wrong, I love Martin, but he is no Inspector Clouseau.


----------



## 4meandthem

PrincessFiona60 said:


> There was one by Steve Martin? I must've missed it on purpose. Sellers of course!
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I love Martin, but he is no Inspector Clouseau.


 
I agree...He's a Jerk!


----------



## Barbara L

PrincessFiona60 said:


> There was one by Steve Martin?  I must've missed it on purpose.  Sellers of course!
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I love Martin, but he is no Inspector Clouseau.


The Steve Martin one was cute, but Peter Sellers WAS Clouseau!  The funny thing is, I can't stand him in anything else, but he was perfect for the Pink Panther movies.


----------



## tinlizzie

On TV the other night -- Run Silent, Run Deep.  IMHO one of the best if not THE best WWII flick.  Love that Burt Lancaster. Cast included star Clark Gable, _Don Rickles_, Jack Warden and other guys whose faces you know if not their names.


----------



## IsaCathrine

Trying out Netflix and found the movie "cake". 
Nice girl movie.


----------



## JoAnn L.

i was so disappointed this year that we missed -It's The Great Pumpkin, Charlie Brown. So yesterday I found a DVD with all three special on one. It's got - A Charlie Brown Christmas, It's The Great Pumpkin, Charlie Brown and A Charlie Brown Thanksgiving. I can't wait to watch all of these with the grandkids.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Just got done watching -The Best Exotic Marigold Hotel. I really enjoyed this film. Two of my favorite actresses were in it, Judi Dench and Maggie Smith.


----------



## Addie

JoAnn L. said:


> Just got done watching -The Best Exotic Marigold Hotel. I really enjoyed this film. Two of my favorite actresses were in it, Judi Dench and Maggie Smith.


 
Unfortunately Judi Dench is losing her vision and her family now reads the script to her and she memorizes her lines that way. I love anything she is in. And Maggie Smith. No one like her Love her in Downton Abby.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Addie said:


> Unfortunately Judi Dench is losing her vision and her family now reads the script to her and she memorizes her lines that way. I love anything she is in. And Maggie Smith. No one like her Love her in Downton Abby.



I didn't know about Judi Dench losing her sight, how sad. I love how she laughs, she makes me laugh with her.


----------



## Kylie1969

JoAnn L. said:


> Just got done watching -The Best Exotic Marigold Hotel. I really enjoyed this film. Two of my favorite actresses were in it, Judi Dench and Maggie Smith.



My mum saw that film and enjoyed it too


----------



## 4meandthem

We went and saw Skyfall! Awesome movie! Go see it before someone lets out spoilers.


----------



## NYBrit

I second the comment about Skyfall.  We went to see it last night.  An amazing film.


----------



## Kylie1969

What is that one about guys?

It sounds pretty good, will look it up


----------



## PrincessFiona60

_Skyfall_ is the new James Bond...I'm saving my theater dollars for _The Hobbit_.

Last movie we saw, _The Amazing Spiderman_, it was better acting and story than the others.


----------



## Kylie1969

Thanks Fiona 

Oh yes, we are hanging out to see the new Hobbit movie....we loved all the Lord Of the Rings and have read the boks and The Hobbit book of course 

It is going to be a brilliant film


----------



## 4meandthem

If The Hobbit is half as good as the other films it will still be great. Looking forward to that one.


----------



## Steve Kroll

We went to see Cloud Atlas this last weekend. Unfortunately, I didn't really get it. But maybe we aren't supposed to.


----------



## radhuni

'Gattaca' and I liked the movie very much.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Grandson Josh and I watched ARTHUR CHRISTMAS for the first time. It was a fun film.


----------



## Kylie1969

Steve and I loved that film


----------



## simonbaker

Our daughter is very excited that " Breaking Dawn, Part 2" just came out. She wanted to go at midnight tonight but being a school night we will be going tomorrow afternoon at 4:00 after school.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Steve Kroll said:


> We went to see Cloud Atlas this last weekend. Unfortunately, I didn't really get it. But maybe we aren't supposed to.




I picked up the book to read before seeing the movie.


----------



## Kylie1969

simonbaker said:


> Our daughter is very excited that " Breaking Dawn, Part 2" just came out. She wanted to go at midnight tonight but being a school night we will be going tomorrow afternoon at 4:00 after school.



Have a great time at the movies SB


----------



## Cerise

Steve Kroll said:


> We went to see Cloud Atlas this last weekend. Unfortunately, I didn't really get it. But maybe we aren't supposed to.


 
I heard a local review. Apparently the reviewer didn't get it (the first time around).  Sounds like a flick one has to see more than once to make sense of it all.


----------



## Cerise

I watched the last two hours of Woodstock, again; and, the end of Lolita.


----------



## Kylie1969

Megamind in 3D


----------



## JoAnn L.

I have been watching my favorite Bing Crosby movies - Holiday Inn, The Bells Of St. Mary's and Going My Way.


----------



## Addie

I am afraid all my movie watching is on the Hallmark channel. Christmas, Christmas and more Christmas.


----------



## Kylie1969

They do have lots of Christmas movies on don't they


----------



## tinlizzie

Last night the Turner Classic Movies channel showed *Jules and Jim*.  I'd heard about it for years, but this is the first time I had a chance to see it.  I liked it a lot.


----------



## Chef Maloney

Madame Bovary.


----------



## chopper

We are watching Animal House. I can't believe how long ago it came out. I am getting old!


----------



## Kylie1969

I have never seen that film Chops, is it good?


----------



## Steve Kroll

Saw "Lincoln" last night. Wonderful movie. If Daniel Day-Lewis doesn't win the Oscar for Best Actor, I'll eat my (stovepipe) hat.


----------



## Kylie1969

I havent seen that one Steve...will have to now


----------



## chopper

Kylie1969 said:
			
		

> I have never seen that film Chops, is it good?



It's a classic and a memory from our youth. No, it's really not good. Too nasty, and Really silly. I think my Hubby just likes that it was made when we were teenagers and has some funny parts in it.


----------



## chopper

Steve Kroll said:
			
		

> Saw "Lincoln" last night. Wonderful movie. If Daniel Day-Lewis doesn't win the Oscar for Best Actor, I'll eat my (stovepipe) hat.



I can't wait to see that Steve. It sounds fantastic.


----------



## Addie

AMC is running "Gone With the Wind" unedited this holiday. All five hours of it.


----------



## chopper

Addie said:
			
		

> AMC is running "Gone With the Wind" unedited this holiday. All five hours of it.



I have that on video. I just love it.


----------



## Addie

If I have already seen a movie, I have to wait quite a while before I can watch it again. I need time to forget most of the scenes and the story line.


----------



## Kylie1969

Addie said:


> If I have already seen a movie, I have to wait quite a while before I can watch it again. I need time to forget most of the scenes and the story line.



I am the same Ads...I must wait about 3 or 4 years...at least!


----------



## Kylie1969

Addie said:


> AMC is running "Gone With the Wind" unedited this holiday. All five hours of it.



My mum used to love that movie...too long for me to sit and watch though...would get too restless


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Never seen _Gone With The Wind_, makes me fall asleep every time.

Going to see if I can talk Shrek into some movies while we eat and turn off the football.


----------



## Kylie1969

Next month we are heading to the pictures to see The Hobbit...so cant wait!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Kylie1969 said:


> Next month we are heading to the pictures to see The Hobbit...so cant wait!!



I bet I stand in line longer than you do for tickets...wearing Hobbit ears and feet.


----------



## Kylie1969

You probably would Fi


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Shrek told me it's too early to start the line at the theater.


----------



## Barbara L

We saw "The Incredible Spiderman" last night. Our friends liked it better than the original. We both felt it was better than the original in some ways and not as good in others. Each had elements that were better than the other. We enjoyed it.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Shrek told me it's too early to start the line at the theater.


 
What does he know. After all you are the Princess. He is only a Shrek.


----------



## Katie H

For some unknown reason our dish provider is offering a slew of free movie channels this month.  Normally, they only "give" us about 4 assorted channels each month to try to goad us into upping our package.

However, on one of the channels last night we watched _The Rock_ with Ed Harris, Nicholas Cage and Sean Connery.  It was very good and, at times had us on the edge of our seats.


----------



## Addie

Katie H said:


> For some unknown reason our dish provider is offering a slew of free movie channels this month. Normally, they only "give" us about 4 assorted channels each month to try to goad us into upping our package.
> 
> However, on one of the channels last night we watched _The Rock_ with Ed Harris, Nicholas Cage and Sean Connery. It was very good and, at times had us on the edge of our seats.


 
There is a competitive war on right now between the two major dish providers. They don't want you to switch.


----------



## JoAnn L.

From Netflix I have been watching the old Dick Cavett Shows from the 1970's. I really enjoy watching the interviews with Orson Welles, Bette Davis, Katharine Hepburn and Fred Astaire. I just received one with Groucho Marx and Debbie Reynolds.


----------



## Cerise

Gone With the Wind on Turner Classics.


----------



## Kylie1969

Addie said:


> What does he know. After all you are the Princess. He is only a Shrek.



ROFL


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> What does he know. After all you are the Princess. He is only a Shrek.



Yeah, he doesn't have to stand in line with me, he just has to schlepp the coffee to me and hang out when I need the bathroom.


----------



## simonbaker

Watching " The Return of Nanny McPhee". Pretty good family movie.


----------



## Kylie1969

I have not seen that one SB, but heard it is a fun film


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Yeah, he doesn't have to stand in line with me, he just has to schlepp the coffee to me and hang out when I need the bathroom.


 
During the days of the old Boston Gardens (NBA and NHL homes) the women started to use the mens bathrooms because there simply were not enough bathrooms for women. And we all know women take a lot longer than men. So when they built the new Gardens, there are now more than twice the number of women's restrooms than mens. Those long lines are a thing of the past.


----------



## Barbara L

Last night we watched "The Expendables 2." My stepdaughter was right - it was better than the first one. Lots of explosions, fights, and muscles, and it was funny as all get-out! Most of the humor would be totally lost on anyone who hadn't seen many of the stars' previous action movies ("Rambo," "Lone Wolf McQuade," "Terminator," "Total Recall," and "Die Hard" to name a few). Many references to them. Those guys are all as old as dirt (and they played up to that in the movie), and they were all great. We loved it.


----------



## pacanis

I watched The Last Temptation of Christ this morning. Long movie, but it held my attention. A semi-oldie I had never seen before.


----------



## Kylie1969

The Polar Express...so love that film


----------



## Katie H

Kylie1969 said:


> The Polar Express...so love that film



I love it, too, Kylie.  It has such a sweet story.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

El Dorado...always up for a John Wayne movie, Shrek is always surprised when I can say the lines before the actor does.


----------



## Kylie1969

Katie H said:


> I love it, too, Kylie.  It has such a sweet story.



Yes, it does...in parts it makes me tear up a bit too...it is a very touching, emotional story...we have seen it about 3 times now, I really love watching it around this time of year...every year


----------



## FrankZ

Addie said:


> There is a competitive war on right now between the two major dish providers. They don't want you to switch.



There's more than two dish providers?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I'm always amazed about how much the cable company will knock off my monthly bill when I tell them I'm going to dish...  One of these days they might call my bluff.


----------



## Steve Kroll

Went to see "Life of Pi" last night. What a wonderful movie. The cinematography is breathtaking (I guarantee you've never seen water filmed so many different ways). 

It wasn't until after I got home that I did some reading and found that many of the animal scenes were done using computer graphics. That's not surprising I guess, given that it would be dangerous to film a tiger and a young boy together in a small boat. However, what's surprising is that the CGI scenes are so seamless you can't tell what's real and what's computer generated. And the effects don't detract at all from the story - which is the most important thing.


----------



## Dawgluver

Steve Kroll said:
			
		

> Went to see "Life of Pi" last night. What a wonderful movie. The cinematography is breathtaking (I guarantee you've never seen water filmed so many different ways).
> 
> It wasn't until after I got home that I did some reading and found that many of the animal scenes were done using computer graphics. That's not surprising I guess, given that it would be dangerous to film a tiger and a young boy in a small boat. However, what's surprising is that the CGI scenes are so seamless you can't tell what's real and what's computer generated. And the effects don't detract at all from the story - which is the most important thing.



I saw a review on the CBS morning show, it looked fascinating.  We had talked about going with BIL in the Chicago area.  Sad we missed it, too much Costco and celebration....


----------



## JoAnn L.

Today I watched both versions of The Haunting . The 1963 black and white and the last one made in 1999. Same story but very differently made.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

JoAnn L. said:
			
		

> Today I watched both versions of The Haunting . The 1963 black and white and the last one made in 1999. Same story but very differently made.



Which did you prefer?


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Steve Kroll said:
			
		

> Went to see "Life of Pi" last night. What a wonderful movie. The cinematography is breathtaking (I guarantee you've never seen water filmed so many different ways).
> 
> It wasn't until after I got home that I did some reading and found that many of the animal scenes were done using computer graphics. That's not surprising I guess, given that it would be dangerous to film a tiger and a young boy together in a small boat. However, what's surprising is that the CGI scenes are so seamless you can't tell what's real and what's computer generated. And the effects don't detract at all from the story - which is the most important thing.



I'd really like to see this. Not sure if we can squeeze it into the budget but I'm hoping we can.

Currently watching Star Wars: A New Hope. Up next, Empire Strickes Back!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

We just picked up Expendables 2, will report back once done...if I can get Shrek to turn off the football game.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Absolutely want to see "Life of Pi."  I thought I bought the book, but now I don't see it in the stack.


----------



## JoAnn L.

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> Which did you prefer?



I really like both but you have to use your imagination more in the early 1963 version.


----------



## simonbaker

60 minutes is on tonight.


----------



## Kylie1969

PrincessFiona60 said:


> We just picked up Expendables 2, will report back once done...if I can get Shrek to turn off the football game.



I have heard that is quite a good film Fi


----------



## Barbara L

PrincessFiona60 said:


> We just picked up Expendables 2, will report back once done...if I can get Shrek to turn off the football game.





Kylie1969 said:


> I have heard that is quite a good film Fi


Did you read what I wrote a few posts back? It is a hoot! I'm quite sure you and Shrek have seen all the action movies referred to, so you should both get a few good laughs.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

We enjoyed it immensely, lots of fun and we've seen all the movies referenced. It was quite amazing getting all of them in the same movie.


----------



## Cerise

Liz and Dick on Lifetime. It was bad. I stayed w/ it to see the life shared between the two, & it was difficult watching. On the plus side, the wardrobe/costumes of the era were somewhat on target. Disappointing.


----------



## Kylie1969

Barbara L said:


> Did you read what I wrote a few posts back? It is a hoot! I'm quite sure you and Shrek have seen all the action movies referred to, so you should both get a few good laughs.



No, I will have to go and have a look Barbara, cheers


----------



## Kylie1969

Barbara L said:


> Last night we watched "The Expendables 2." My stepdaughter was right - it was better than the first one. Lots of explosions, fights, and muscles, and it was funny as all get-out! Most of the humor would be totally lost on anyone who hadn't seen many of the stars' previous action movies ("Rambo," "Lone Wolf McQuade," "Terminator," "Total Recall," and "Die Hard" to name a few). Many references to them. Those guys are all as old as dirt (and they played up to that in the movie), and they were all great. We loved it.



Great review Barbara...this one sounds good!


----------



## justplainbill

"Slightly French" with D. Lamour and D. Ameche, on Antenna TV.  Columbia Pics, 1949, b&w.


----------



## Kylie1969

The Avengers...again


----------



## taxlady

justplainbill said:


> "Slightly French" with D. Lamour and D. Ameche, on Antenna TV.  Columbia Pics, 1949, b&w.


How was it? I love that kind of movies and those actors.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Up. It's one of maybe three or four movies that have ever made me cry.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> Up. It's one of maybe three or four movies that have ever made me cry.



I love that movie!


----------



## chopper

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> I love that movie!



+1


----------



## Kylie1969

Yes, we too loved Up, we watched it in 3D at home, it was brilliant


----------



## Barbara L

We watched "Men in Black, 3." We loved it!


----------



## JoAnn L.

Watching some Charlie Chan movies. Oldies but goodies.


----------



## SweetTeboho

Last night my husband humored me and watched The Red Violin (again).  It is such a good movie he said he didn't mind. ;-)


----------



## Addie

JoAnn L. said:


> Watching some Charlie Chan movies. Oldies but goodies.


 
I love Charlie Chan movies. I love to watch any old B&W movie. My favorite ones to watch are any English mysteries. They can tell a story with the fog like no one else. It really adds to and heightens the story.


----------



## Kylie1969

Last night we watched Chicken Run, great film


----------



## JoAnn L.

Just got done watching one of my all time favorite holiday movies-The Bishop's Wife with Cary Grant,Loretta Young, David Niven and Monty Woolley.


----------



## Kayelle

We had a dinner/movie date night and went to see "Lincoln".  The acting was definitely Oscar worthy for both Daniel Day Lewis and Sally Field. Tommy Lee Jones was also surprisingly remarkable.  Being history buffs, we both enjoyed it very much, although it's not for everyone.


----------



## Kylie1969

Lincoln is getting great reviews, will have to go see that one too


----------



## Chef Kat

Last night we watched Christmas in Connecticut with Barbara Stanwyck. It was really good.


----------



## SweetTeboho

Kayelle said:


> We had a dinner/movie date night and went to see "Lincoln".  The acting was definitely Oscar worthy for both Daniel Day Lewis and Sally Field. Tommy Lee Jones was also surprisingly remarkable.  Being history buffs, we both enjoyed it very much, although it's not for everyone.



Thanks for sharing!  I can't wait to see it.


----------



## LPBeier

I watched Jim Carrey's "The Grinch" this afternoon!  Love that movie!  It has become a holiday favourite along with Bill Murray's "Scrooged" which is on next Sunday!


----------



## Kylie1969

That is a great film Laurie


----------



## Kylie1969

We watched The Rise Of The Planet Apes again, brilliant film


----------



## Kayelle

SweetTeboho said:


> Thanks for sharing!  I can't wait to see it.



Michelle, Daniel Day Lewis really gave this movie of Lincoln a new prospective of this brave and troubled man with such a heavy personal  and historical burden that he became alive for me.  Sally Field was also perfectly cast with her superb acting skills as his wife with her own demons.  Both the people and the actors were truly remarkable.

You mentioned earlier "The Red Violin"........also one of my very favorite movies.


----------



## SweetTeboho

Kayelle said:


> Michelle, Daniel Day Lewis really gave this movie of Lincoln a new prospective of this brave and troubled man with such a heavy personal  and historical burden that he became alive for me.  Sally Field was also perfectly cast with her superb acting skills as his wife with her own demons.  Both the people and the actors were truly remarkable.
> 
> You mentioned earlier "The Red Violin"........also one of my very favorite movies.



Thank you for sharing!  It is great to share The Red Violin with another.  I cannot wait for Lincoln!


----------



## SweetTeboho

I love b-rated horror films.  The only way I can explain this is, I love horror & there isn't enough to satisfy my need.  Anyway, I just watched The Innkeepers, greatest b horror ever.  Characters are well written, gifted acting.  Good story line, and no cheesy effects in attempt to make up for low budget.


----------



## Barbara L

When James found out I hadn't seen any of the "Tremors" movies, he bought all four of them. We have seen the first two so far. I don't like the language, but the movies were entertaining. We will see the other two soon.


----------



## LPBeier

Kylie1969 said:


> That is a great film Laurie



Yes, Kylie, Jim Carey as the Grinch, in my opinion is his best role ever.  And all the other actors were wonderful too.  The sets, costumes, makeup really put you in the middle of Whoville!  Dr. Seuss would be might proud indeed!


----------



## Vanitas

Kylie1969 said:


> We watched The Rise Of The Planet Apes again, brilliant film



Couldn't agree more! Such an amazing movie!!



Barbara L said:


> When James found out I hadn't seen any of the "Tremors" movies, he bought all four of them. We have seen the first two so far. I don't like the language, but the movies were entertaining. We will see the other two soon.



Kevin Bacon, Burt Ward, Reba McIntyre... Tremors was an instant classic for me. I liked that the movies were all just a little bit different while still trying to stick to a main "story". They did get a little cheesier too, but I found it worked 

After many recommendations, I finally watched John Carter. Turned out to be an EXCELLENT movie. Very enjoyable in all the right ways - funny, suspenseful, dramatic - but most of all, believable. For a movie set on Mars anyways!


----------



## Barbara L

Vanitas said:


> ...After many recommendations, I finally watched John Carter. Turned out to be an EXCELLENT movie. Very enjoyable in all the right ways - funny, suspenseful, dramatic - but most of all, believable. For a movie set on Mars anyways!


We loved John Carter!

Last night we watched "Tremors 3: Back to Perfection." Michael Gross was a hoot in all of them, but especially in this one.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

_Men In Black 3_, easily the best of them.


----------



## Kylie1969

We have not seen that one yet...must check it out


----------



## Barbara L

PrincessFiona60 said:


> _Men In Black 3_, easily the best of them.


I agree! We loved it. James still needs to see the end though because he fell asleep!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Barbara L said:


> I agree! We loved it. James still needs to see the end though because he fell asleep!



There was no way I could have fallen asleep, I already want to see it again and I still have the new Batman to see.


----------



## Barbara L

PrincessFiona60 said:


> There was no way I could have fallen asleep, I already want to see it again and I still have the new Batman to see.


He did pretty good--he usually sleeps through the last half of movies.  He always sees the whole movie, just not always at the same time. We also have the new Batman movie and are looking forward to seeing it soon.


----------



## Kylie1969

We are going to see the new Batman movie


----------



## roadfix

We watched Desert Flowers last night.  I knew the true life story in which this film was based on but did not expect to see some deeply saddening scenes.


----------



## Kylie1969

Will look for that one RF!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Watched_ Ted_, hilarious and Barbara L, you definitely will NOT like the language.  I laughed so much I am in pain.


----------



## Kylie1969

I have heard that is meant to be pretty funny, naughty, but funny


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I'm still laughing over it today, telling folks at work, that I know would not be offended, to watch it.


----------



## Dawgluver

Ted on the list!


----------



## pacanis

I watched some ridiculously stupid movie yesterday and don't remember the name. All I know is I've been getting some real bums at Netflix. I figured, Robert Deniro, Forest Whitaker, some other guy... it must be good. WRONG! The "other guy" in the picture could not act with a darn and I can only assume wrote the movie, too, for as poor as it was. I'm not one to turn off a movie easily, but I pressed Stop on this one with about 15 minutes left. I just couldn't take it any more. Hard to believe those two guys would make such a dud.
So if you are scrolling through Netflix streaming movies and run across a cop movie with the above actors, skip it.
Consider this a public service announcement


----------



## roadfix

We watched October Baby last night.

Tonight, we're watching Argo.  It's cold and rainy here so we're gonna all cozy up next to the fireplace and watch this movie.  Should be a good one, based on all the current reviews.


----------



## pacanis

I revisted Netflix and my poor review was for a movie called Freelancers, which apparently was featuring the rapper 50 cents. No wonder it was so bad. Ice Cube can act, 50 cents not so much, lol. It would have been a bad movie anyway.


----------



## roadfix

Speaking of streaming Netflix, my old Roku box died about a year ago so I've been watching streaming Netflix on my little tablet at home or on the Netflix equipped TV  at work.
Then yesterday at 1saleaday.com I saw a HD Roku box at half off so I jumped on the deal.


----------



## pacanis

I should ask my BIL if he's still using the Roku box I bought him last year...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Watched_ The Bourne Legacy_ tonight, I liked it!  Shrek hasn't said.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Watched_ The Bourne Legacy_ tonight, I liked it! Shrek hasn't said.


 
My son The Pirate is a big fan of anything Matt Damon does.


----------



## pacanis

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Watched_ The Bourne Legacy_ tonight, I liked it! Shrek hasn't said.


 
It seems too quick for a remake, doesn't it? I'm not sure if I could get used to the new guy after Matt Damon.


----------



## Kylie1969

We have just been in the lounge most of the night watching the last Harry Potter movie in 3D....we have seen it before, but not in 3D, it was great


----------



## Barbara L

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Watched_ Ted_, hilarious and Barbara L, you definitely will NOT like the language.  I laughed so much I am in pain.


----------



## Barbara L

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Watched_ The Bourne Legacy_ tonight, I liked it!  Shrek hasn't said.





pacanis said:


> It seems too quick for a remake, doesn't it? I'm not sure if I could get used to the new guy after Matt Damon.


From what I saw of the previews, and the back of the DVD case, it isn't a remake. It picks up where the others left off. Am I correct PF?  We bought it last night but haven't seen it yet.  

P.S. Fred, here is what it says on the back. "The Bourne Legacy takes the action-packed Bourne series to an explosive new level. On the verge of having their conspiracy exposed, members of the government's intelligence community will stop at nothing to erase all evidence of their top secret programs - even the agents involved. Aaron Cross (Jeremy Renner) must use his genetically-engineered skills to survive the ultimate game of cat-and-mouse and finish what Jason Bourne started."


----------



## Barbara L

I almost forgot why I am here! We watched "Prometheus." It was ok, but not as good as the movies it is connected with ("Aliens" and "AVP.").

Then I watched "Veggie Tales: It's a Meaningful Life."


----------



## pacanis

Thanks Barbara.
I thought the new actor was playing Jason Bourne. That's a bit of a relief.


----------



## LPBeier

We watched the latest Sherlock Holmes finally "The Game of Shadows".  I have to say I loved it more than the first one which usually doesn't happen and says a lot about the sequel because I loved the first one!

Robert Downey Jr., when he keeps himself clean and concentrates on his acting is a master at playing the type of off the wall person he is in real life when he isn't being good .  And I mean that as a true compliment.

Jude Law was awesome as usual!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

pacanis said:


> It seems too quick for a remake, doesn't it? I'm not sure if I could get used to the new guy after Matt Damon.



It's not a Jason Bourne, his name is Aaron Cross and it's a continuation of the Treadstone thread of the stories, Bourne was Blackbriar.  New and very interesting.  The stories mesh together.

You got it Barbara!  Jeremy Renner is fantastic.


----------



## tinlizzie

Watched _The Lion in Winter_ last night.  What a great movie.  Peter O'Toole & Katherine Hepburn --wonderful performances by all, but especially by a young Anthony Hopkins.


----------



## Kylie1969

Today we are going to the cinema to see Rise Of The Guardians 

Steve's work gave him free movie tickets, so looking forward to this one!


----------



## pacanis

That's one I haven't heard of.


----------



## Kylie1969

It is a CGI film Pac, we love them 

Rise of the Guardians


----------



## ChefRH11

I was lucky enough to have seen Les Miserables two evenings ago! The film isn't out yet but I was invited to a pre-screening. It was the best movie I've seen in a long time! I highly recommend it.

P.S. I also got to see a pre-screening of Zero Dark Thirty and that one was fantastic as well!


----------



## Dawgluver

ChefRH11 said:


> I was lucky enough to have seen Les Miserables two evenings ago! The film isn't out yet but I was invited to a pre-screening. It was the best movie I've seen in a long time! I highly recommend it.
> 
> P.S. I also got to see a pre-screening of Zero Dark Thirty and that one was fantastic as well!



Cool!  I've heard good things about both.


----------



## Kylie1969

Sounds good...welcome to DC too


----------



## ChefRH11

Kylie1969 said:


> Sounds good...welcome to DC too


 
Hey thanks! Everyone is really nice here


----------



## Kylie1969

The movie Rise Of The Guardians was really good, we throughly enjoyed it 

It was funny, touching and lots of fun, reminded us a bit of the Avengers


----------



## Kylie1969

ChefRH11 said:


> Hey thanks! Everyone is really nice here



Your very welcome, it certainly is a great place with wonderful members


----------



## Barbara L

We just watched "The Bourne Legacy" and really liked it.


----------



## Steve Kroll

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Watched_ Ted_, hilarious and Barbara L, you definitely will NOT like the language.  I laughed so much I am in pain.


We watched this last night. While there were a few scenes that made me squirm a bit, I found myself laughing out loud through most of it.


----------



## Somebunny

Just finished watching the "Disney" version of a Christmas Carol. I have to say that I think most small children would be frightened.  I would not let my toddler grand babies watch it.  Even those under 12 might have nightmares.


----------



## Addie

ChefRH11 said:


> Hey thanks! Everyone is really nice here


 
Everyone here is also NUTS! And I am the worst one. If you don't believe me, visit "Today's Funny". Start at page one!


----------



## Addie

Somebunny said:


> Just finished watching the "Disney" version of a Christmas Carol. I have to say that I think most small children would be frightened. I would not let my toddler grand babies watch it. Even those under 12 might have nightmares.


 
Is that the one with Kelsey Grammer? I didn't like his portrayal at all. Scrooge was cheap. Not mean and downright ugly.


----------



## Dawgluver

"Warhorse"


----------



## Andy M.

Ocean's Thirteen.  I couldn't sleep last night so turned on the TV.  I enjoy "caper" movies.


----------



## Katie H

We just finished watching _A Few Good Men_.  Wonderful film.  So glad the library had it.


----------



## Kylie1969

Last night we watched part 2 of the last Harry Potter movie in 3D


----------



## Somebunny

Addie said:


> Is that the one with Kelsey Grammer? I didn't like his portrayal at all. Scrooge was cheap. Not mean and downright ugly.



No Addie, it was the electronically animated version with Jim Carey. It was good, just not appropriate for children, I assumed because it was produced by Disney that it would be.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Hobbit Hobbit Hobbit Hobbit Hobbit Hobbit Hobbit Hobbit Hobbit Hobbit Hobbit Hobbit Hobbit Hobbit Hobbit Hobbit Hobbit Hobbit Hobbit Hobbit Hobbit Hobbit Hobbit Hobbit Hobbit Hobbit Hobbit Hobbit Hobbit Hobbit Hobbit Hobbit Hobbit Hobbit Hobbit Hobbit


----------



## Kylie1969

How good was it Fi?

Bet it was brilliant!


----------



## Kylie1969

Fi, did you see The Hobbit in 3D and at the full frame rate, 48 fps?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Kylie1969 said:


> How good was it Fi?
> 
> Bet it was brilliant!





Kylie1969 said:


> Fi, did you see The Hobbit in 3D and at the full frame rate, 48 fps?



It was brilliant, stayed true to the story.  We saw it in 2D, 3D gives me a severe headache and I have no idea what full frame rate means.  I'm a Hobbit Geek, not a Movie Making Geek.


----------



## Barbara

Lincoln
Silver Lining

Both great movies


----------



## Kylie1969

We are going to see Lincoln, it looks really good


----------



## Kylie1969

PrincessFiona60 said:


> It was brilliant, stayed true to the story.  We saw it in 2D, 3D gives me a severe headache and I have no idea what full frame rate means.  I'm a Hobbit Geek, not a Movie Making Geek.



Apparently they made the film so that it was better watched in a higher frame rate...Steve read up about it, so we are going to see it on the HFR 3D Extremescreen...we are going to book the tickets online to see it on January 2nd 

HFR is high frame rate


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I spent the whole movie almost in tears from the beauty and the story that I have loved since I was 5 years old.


----------



## kleenex

Last night I finally saw Toy Story 3....

Animation was solid.  The story line was solid as well.

A total touching tearjerker of a moving...

Lotso needs Revenge.

I give this movie one very big thumbs up.


----------



## Kylie1969

K, it is brilliant I agree....we love all the Toy Story's


----------



## Barbara L

Last night we watched the Rob Lowe version of "'Salem's Lot." I loved the book and the David Soul version, so I was looking forward to seeing this one. It started out a little boring, but then it picked up. It was pretty good... that is, until they completely changed the ending. It has been about 40 years since I read the book, but if I remember correctly, it ended more like the David Soul version.

Tonight we watched "Elf." We love it and watch it every year. The only scene that I can't watch is when he is eating the "ABC" gum from the railing!


----------



## Kylie1969

I loved the film Elf...very funny!


----------



## kleenex

Kylie1969 said:


> I loved the film Elf...very funny!



That is like one of the only good holiday films...


----------



## Kylie1969

It sure is K, I have seen some pretty bad ones


----------



## pacanis

In another 45 minutes it will be Julie & Julia.


----------



## simonbaker

We all went & saw "Pitch perfect" before it got got crazy with Christmas parties. It was funny, great jokes, & a good message for teenagers about never giving up & staying true to yourself.


----------



## Kylie1969

In just over a week we are going to see The Hobbit in 3D, cant wait


----------



## roadfix

'Flight' Denzel Washington's current film......terrible movie.  The first 15 minutes of the film was good, up until the plane crash, then went all downhill from there.   Don't waste your time on this one.


----------



## 4meandthem

Took my youngest to see "Rise Of the Guardians". It took a while to warm up the to the movie for me but got progressively better as it went.It was just us and two ladies in the theatre so I let my boy cheer and yell all he wanted at the good parts. He's 4 and really liked it.


----------



## pacanis

Thanks for the heads up, Roadie. It looked like a strange movie. I couldn't even warm up to the previews.


----------



## Kylie1969

4meandthem said:


> Took my youngest to see "Rise Of the Guardians". It took a while to warm up the to the movie for me but got progressively better as it went.It was just us and two ladies in the theatre so I let my boy cheer and yell all he wanted at the good parts. He's 4 and really liked it.



We really enjoyed this film


----------



## roadfix

Got my new Roku HD box in the mail today!  I'll be watching something from Netflix tonight.  )))


----------



## bakechef

roadfix said:


> Got my new Roku HD box in the mail today!  I'll be watching something from Netflix tonight.  )))



Roku is the best cheap technology that I have ever bought!  I've had one for a few years.


----------



## roadfix

It's the poor man's movie channel.   ..lol..


----------



## Barbara L

We love our Roku! We had never even heard of it until James saw it at the store. He bought it and we have been very happy with it.


----------



## Barbara L

I'm getting a little behind! Lately we have watched "The Polar Express," "Christmas Vacation," "Surviving Christmas," and "Christmas with the Kranks." We have a lot more Christmas movies (including "It's a Wonderful Life") and not much time left to see them! We also have a great New Year's movie that we watch every year, Queen Latifah's "Last Holiday." If you haven't seen it yet, you should go get it now! So funny and heart-warming!


----------



## Kylie1969

Yesterday afternoon we watched the Polar Express in 3D

Last night we watched Thor 

Throughly enjoyed both movies


----------



## Barbara L

We just finished "The Raven," starring John Cusack. Excellent movie! It isn't Edgar Allan Poe's story, but it is about a killer who is inspired by Poe's stories. The police inspector recognizes the similarities and asks Poe to help him. If you like CSI type shows and old fashioned mysteries, you will want to see this one.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

_The Wizard of Oz_, haven't missed it in at least 45 years.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Barbara L said:


> We just finished "The Raven," starring John Cusack. Excellent movie! It isn't Edgar Allan Poe's story, but it is about a killer who is inspired by Poe's stories. The police inspector recognizes the similarities and asks Poe to help him. If you like CSI type shows and old fashioned mysteries, you will want to see this one.



Thanks Barbara, I just put it on my Netflix queue.


----------



## Barbara L

JoAnn L. said:


> Thanks Barbara, I just put it on my Netflix queue.


I hope you like it as much as we did. 

Tonight we watched "Abraham Lincoln: Vampire Hunter." James liked it, and I thought it had its moments, but honestly it was one of the stupidest movies I have ever seen. For a movie to be believable the laws of nature have to apply to the humans, but Lincoln (and a few others) defied gravity and who knows what else, to the point that it was farcical.


----------



## Kylie1969

Last night we watched Hugo

Good film, a bit strange in parts, but overall we enjoyed it


----------



## tinlizzie

Barbara L said:


> We love our Roku! We had never even heard of it until James saw it at the store. He bought it and we have been very happy with it.



Hey, roadfix, bakechef & Barbara -- I've been having trouble with my old DVD player (and that's all it does) lately and wonder about the Roku.  Is it a replacement for a player, or one with different attributes?  I'm a Netflix nut and need a good device especially for playing their DVDs.  So should I buy one?


----------



## Kylie1969

Despicable Me in 3D


----------



## Barbara L

tinlizzie said:


> Hey, roadfix, bakechef & Barbara -- I've been having trouble with my old DVD player (and that's all it does) lately and wonder about the Roku.  Is it a replacement for a player, or one with different attributes?  I'm a Netflix nut and need a good device especially for playing their DVDs.  So should I buy one?


Roku won't replace a player. It is a small device that picks a signal from the airwaves, allowing you to watch certain shows. Plus, it has games you can play, such as Angry Birds. To watch Netflix (streaming) or Hulu Plus shows you do have to have a paid account, but it allows you to watch on your TV rather than having to watch on your computer.


----------



## Kylie1969

Tangled in 3D


----------



## pacanis

Lawrence of Arabia. Twice 
One of those HD movie channels had it on back to back yesterday. 
Can anyone watch Lawrence of Arabia, who has also seen Hollywood Knights, watch that movie without singing the "theme song" everytime it plays


----------



## tinlizzie

Barbara L said:


> Roku won't replace a player. It is a small device that picks a signal from the airwaves, allowing you to watch certain shows. Plus, it has games you can play, such as Angry Birds. To watch Netflix (streaming) or Hulu Plus shows you do have to have a paid account, but it allows you to watch on your TV rather than having to watch on your computer.



Thank you very much.  Ver-r-y interesting.  What with streaming, etc., seems like maybe our mailboxes will go the way of pay telephone booths one of these days.


----------



## tinlizzie

I don't know whether to put this in here or in the 'what is everyone reading' thread.  Last week I read _Blood Lure _by Nevada Barr -- a fictional story about grizzly bears in Glacier National Park.  So last night I saw the Netflix DVD true account of Timothy Treadwell -- "Grizzly Man."  I wanted to get a good picture of how grizzlies look and how big they are.  That movie definitely filled the bill.  Treadwell spent 13 summers living among and photographing the great beasts before he met the one that killed him.  One sequence of an ugly fight between two bears was jaw-dropping.  I wouldn't call it a family film.


----------



## CharlieD

Oh, my gosh,  I was at work yesterday, doing some programing, easy stuff, so I decided to turn on the Netflix, I do not know how I stumble on, but there was this "Not another teen movie" in instant play. Oh, my gosh. I cannot believe the garbage the Hollywood puts out for the kids to watch. It was disgrace, disgusting, horrible, nearly a pornography. How do we expect these kids to survive teen age years? It was hard enough without the pressure of movies to tell us go and have sex, and now with all these movies, that is all they talk about, how kids should have sex at the age of barely puberty. It is disgrace. If anybody ever wonders why we are having so many problem in this world, look no further than Hollywood.


----------



## chopper

CharlieD said:


> Oh, my gosh,  I was at work yesterday, doing some programing, easy stuff, so I decided to turn on the Netflix, I do not know how I stumble on, but there was this "Not another teen movie" in instant play. Oh, my gosh. I cannot believe the garbage the Hollywood puts out for the kids to watch. It was disgrace, disgusting, horrible, nearly a pornography. How do we expect these kids to survive teen age years? It was hard enough without the pressure of movies to tell us go and have sex, and now with all these movies, that is all they talk about, how kids should have sex at the age of barely puberty. It is disgrace. If anybody ever wonders why we are having so many problem in this world, look no further than Hollywood.



I am in total agreement with you Charlie. Hollywood is one of the biggest problems in our society.   It really is a disgrace.


----------



## pacanis

I laughed throughout that whole movie. I love parodies, especially ones that make me think which original movie the scene came from. Scary Movie is another one, so ridiculous it's funny. And, Meet the Spartans.
I guess I love Hollywood crap   I can easily kill an hour watching poorly done clips of parodies on youtube 
My taste in movies is as broad as my taste in food.


----------



## pacanis

So far today it's been; The Odessa File (I expected more of a climatic ending), The Stepdaughter (poorly done B type movie) and The Tall Man (I'd watch that one again. Neat twist).


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Camelot!  Perennial favorite.


----------



## Kylie1969

We watched Frankenweenie and Lincoln, both great films


----------



## simonbaker

We went to "Playing for Keeps" this last weekend. It was pretty good but a real predictable ending.


----------



## pacanis

Uninhabited and Fire With Fire. It's been a movie day. I might squeeze one more in.


----------



## Barbara L

Lately we have been watching episodes of CSI (original Vegas one). We just finished season 1, episode 20.

Right now we are watching "Last Holiday," with Queen Latifah. It is a great New Year's movie and we watch it every year on or just before New Year's Day.


----------



## Steve Kroll

We watched two really quirky movies last night. Coincidentally, both movies begin with the letter "B" and each have six letters in the title. Both also had major star power, but are relatively unknown. I guess that doesn't mean anything, but it just struck me as odd.

The first was called "Butter" and starred Jennifer Garner, Hugh Jackman, and Olivia Wilde. It's a comedy about a State Fair butter-carving champion who is forced to retire, and the search to find his replacement. Both DW and I really liked it. It was a little raunchy in spots but the overall message was positive.

The second movie was called "Bernie" and stars Jack Black, Shirley MacLaine, and Matthew McConaughey. It's the true story of a strange, but well-liked man who has a relationship with a bitter woman twice his age. While serious in many parts, I would call it a black comedy. Jack Black is very good in it.


----------



## Kylie1969

The Hobbit 

It was brilliant...we throughly enjoyed the film...fabulous acting, brilliant battle scenes, amazing storyline...cant wait to see it again 

Now have to watch all the LOTR again


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Toad ja it wuz gud!


----------



## kadesma

Don't laugh guys but I spent several hours watching old home movies of Christmas in the 90's it was funny but it was also so nice to see my parents before illness struck. Also seeing several grandkids getting Barbie dolls
kades


----------



## Kylie1969

You were so right Fi 

We saw it in 3D, which was good, but we also saw it in the higher frame rate as it was meant to be even better, but personally, I did not notice much difference

It did not deter from the movie at all, but I dont think it added to it either

We will be buying the blu ray when it comes out for sure


----------



## chopper

We just watched the magnificent seven tonight. I really like that movie. Actually we have watched several westerns the last couple of days.


----------



## LPBeier

I watched The Shawshank Redemption for the first time the other day.  What an absolutely amazing movie!!  I wish I had seen it sooner.  Loved every minute of it and all the wonderful actors in it.


----------



## chopper

LPBeier said:


> I watched The Shawshank Redemption for the first time the other day.  What an absolutely amazing movie!!  I wish I had seen it sooner.  Loved every minute of it and all the wonderful actors in it.



I love that one LP.  It's a good one, I agree.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LPBeier said:


> I watched The Shawshank Redemption for the first time the other day.  What an absolutely amazing movie!!  I wish I had seen it sooner.  Loved every minute of it and all the wonderful actors in it.



What???  That is like one of the best movies ever!  I've lost count how many times I've seen it.  It's based on a Stephen King short story, Rita Hayworth and The Shawshank Redemption.  Wonderful, Wonderful!


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> What???  That is like one of the best movies ever!  I've lost count how many times I've seen it.  It's based on a Stephen King short story, Rita Hayworth and The Shawshank Redemption.  Wonderful, Wonderful!



I knew it was based on Stephen King, but didn't know the name of it.  The Rita Hayworth part is cute!  Thanks for the info!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LPBeier said:


> I knew it was based on Stephen King, but didn't know the name of it.  The Rita Hayworth part is cute!  Thanks for the info!



I think it's more of a novella, in the collection called "Four Seasons."


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I think it's more of a novella, in the collection called "Four Seasons."



I will look for it!


----------



## Barbara L

kadesma said:


> Don't laugh guys but I spent several hours watching old home movies of Christmas in the 90's it was funny but it was also so nice to see my parents before illness struck. Also seeing several grandkids getting Barbie dolls
> kades


You saw the best movies of all of us tonight!


----------



## Barbara L

PrincessFiona60 said:


> What???  That is like one of the best movies ever!  I've lost count how many times I've seen it.  It's based on a Stephen King short story, Rita Hayworth and The Shawshank Redemption.  Wonderful, Wonderful!





LPBeier said:


> I knew it was based on Stephen King, but didn't know the name of it.  The Rita Hayworth part is cute!  Thanks for the info!





PrincessFiona60 said:


> I think it's more of a novella, in the collection called "Four Seasons."





LPBeier said:


> I will look for it!


That is one of our favorite movies! The novella is excellent too!


----------



## pacanis

LPBeier said:


> I watched The Shawshank Redemption for the first time the other day. What an absolutely amazing movie!! I wish I had seen it sooner. Loved every minute of it and all the wonderful actors in it.


 
I remember that. I told you it was based on a Stephen King story. He writes some pretty amazing stuff outside his usual box.


----------



## pacanis

Yeah, what they said


----------



## pacanis

Kylie, interesting you didn't catch my watching Unihabited. It was forgettable for sure, but it was an Australian movie. Maybe I was mistaken thinking Australians keep up with Australian movies.
I was curious if people really took holidays like that.


----------



## roadfix

Yesterday we lounged around all day long and watched a couple of football games and some movies.  We watched 'Skyfall', the James Bond movie, and also watched 'Promised Land', Matt Damon's new film.  Both were so so....


----------



## Kylie1969

pacanis said:


> Kylie, interesting you didn't catch my watching Unihabited. It was forgettable for sure, but it was an Australian movie. Maybe I was mistaken thinking Australians keep up with Australian movies.
> I was curious if people really took holidays like that.



Pac, I have not heard of that one...will have a look though!

Personally I dont keep up with the Aussie movies...some are really good, others are average...I like English and American films better 

Just been to look...never heard of any of the actors...looks like a low budget film!

There certainly are a few far better Aussie films for sure!


----------



## Kylie1969

LPBeier said:


> I watched The Shawshank Redemption for the first time the other day.  What an absolutely amazing movie!!  I wish I had seen it sooner.  Loved every minute of it and all the wonderful actors in it.



We have seen that a fair few times now....brilliant movie!


----------



## pacanis

Kylie1969 said:


> Pac, I have not heard of that one...will have a look though!
> 
> Personally I dont keep up with the Aussie movies...some are really good, others are average...I like English and American films better
> 
> Just been to look...never heard of any of the actors...looks like a low budget film!
> 
> There certainly are a few far better Aussie films for sure!


 
Low budget for sure. 
So can people do that? Get dropped off on an uninhabited island in the Reef with supplies and a satellite phone for a private holiday? I can just imagine the big stink there would be in the states about doing that here.


----------



## Kylie1969

I am not sure Pac, I know I never have....sounds pretty cool though


----------



## love2"Q"

Saw rise of the gaurdians with the kids... Really good movie.. loved that santa had the naughty and nice list tatooded on his arms...


----------



## pacanis

I just finished watching Gattaca and A Dark Truth is coming on next (sneak preview on HDNET).


----------



## Kylie1969

love2"Q" said:


> Saw rise of the gaurdians with the kids... Really good movie.. loved that santa had the naughty and nice list tatooded on his arms...



We so loved that film L2Q 

We saw it last month and we knew Hugh Jackman did a voice n the film and were trying to figure it out...we thought it couldnt possibly be the Rabbit as he was extremely ocker sounding....whereas Hugh speaks more refined Aussie (like me) but it was Hugh...so he put it on very well


----------



## Kylie1969

Lord Of The Rings Part 1


----------



## Barbara L

Last night we saw the new version of "Total Recall." I don't often like remakes as much as the original, but most of us agreed that this was much better. Also, even though it had bad language, it wasn't as bad as the original.

James and I just now finished "Trouble with the Curve." I wish the language had been better, but it was still an excellent movie. We both loved it.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

We also thought the remake of _Total Recall_ was much better, not the special effects, etc...but the story was better.


----------



## roadfix

Seal Team 6 on netflix streaming


----------



## pacanis

I saw that.

Lets see... the other night it was The Fighter and The Double. I really liked The Double.
And right now it's Canadian Bacon. Funny so far.


----------



## FrankZ

PrincessFiona60 said:


> We also thought the remake of _Total Recall_ was much better, not the special effects, etc...but the story was better.




There was a story in the first one?


----------



## LPBeier

We watched "One Day" with Anne Hathaway last night and I have to say that was the first movie of hers I didn't like.  It was boring and choppy.  She was great (though forgot her accent in a few places).  I was really looking forward to it too, but not worth the waiting IMHO.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

FrankZ said:


> There was a story in the first one?



Kind of...almost...


----------



## Dawgluver

Mars Attacks!  Again!

Ackk ackk!


----------



## Kylie1969

FrankZ said:


> There was a story in the first one?


----------



## CharlieD

Watched Brave with kids last night. On the surface it is grate. But look dipper and there it is this message of kids doing whatever they want and whatever feels good for them. I am not totally in agreement with that. First they should do The right thing.


----------



## FrankZ

We watched War Horse last night.  It wasn't as dopey as I thought it would be.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

FrankZ said:


> We watched War Horse last night.  It wasn't as dopey as I thought it would be.



Is that Frankspeak for, "It got a bit misty in my eye area"?  That was a very good movie!  Tissue?>>>


----------



## FrankZ

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Is that Frankspeak for, "It got a bit misty in my eye area"?  That was a very good movie!  Tissue?>>>




More like I didn't scoff at the whole idea of how contrived it really was.


----------



## tinlizzie

Jiro Dreams of Sushi - a Netflick


----------



## JoAnn L.

I watched IDENTITY. I was so confused after watching it I went to THE MOVIE SPOILER website to have them explain it a little better to me. Lots of twist and turns in this film.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

FrankZ said:


> More like I didn't scoff at the whole idea of how contrived it really was.



Cynic...


----------



## tinlizzie

Duplicity - Julia Roberts & Clive Owen.  Eh.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Just watched a documentary called INTO GREAT SILENCE, a look at the life of the Monks in the Carthusian Monastery of the Grande Chartreuse in the French Alps. A beautiful film.


----------



## Kylie1969

Avatar in 3D


----------



## Barbara L

Night before last James and I watched "Taken 2," with Liam Neeson. We liked the first one best, but it was good.

Last night we watched "Dark Shadows," with Johnny Depp. It had a couple kind of raunchy scenes that it could have done without, but I really liked it. I think James liked it too, but he hasn't said yet. I know he wasn't expecting to like it.


----------



## pacanis

Let's see, yesterday, after finishing the first three episodes (disk1) of season 2 of Downton Abbey, it was The BTK Killer, The Hillside Strangler (getting my history in) and I finished it off with a movie called The Company Men. A movie about corporate downsizing and men losing their jobs.


----------



## roadfix

'Dear Santa'


----------



## FrankZ

Yesterday we watched Ghost Rider: Spirit of Vengeance and Hysteria.

Ghost Rider was bad, and that does not amuse me.  I loved the comic as a kid.  This could have been so much cooler.

Hysteria was pretty good.


----------



## tinlizzie

A film written and directed by Sofia Coppola -- _Somewhere_.  As I turned off the DVD player I was thinking, what a waste of time.  But this is the kind of film that sticks in your head and causes you think about it later.  She got her point across, which was the shallowness of fame and the basically hollow life of a pop-culture star adored by the public -- a waste of time. Unfulfilling in big capital letters.  The scene where the star gets the full treatment by the special effects people was grueling.


----------



## roadfix

'Mancora'....another fine film from Netflix's streaming foreign film category.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

We are watching, _"It's A Mad, Mad, Mad, Mad World"_.  Shrek will be putting on,_ "The Russians Are Coming, The Russians Are Coming"_ next.


----------



## buckytom

"emergency, emergency! everyone to get from street!"

and

"it's under a big dubya"

both great movies, pf.


i watched "some like it hot" for my first time. very good silly comedy.


----------



## Kylie1969

Paranorman....good cgi film


----------



## PrincessFiona60

buckytom said:


> "emergency, emergency! everyone to get from street!"
> 
> and
> 
> "it's under a big dubya"
> 
> both great movies, pf.
> 
> 
> i watched "some like it hot" for my first time. very good silly comedy.



They are such funny movies!  Then we watched, _"The Great Race" _

It's been a long time since I seen, _"Some Like It Hot"_...hey that is Jack Lemmon and Tony Curtis, too!


----------



## msmofet

The Hobbit. The book was better


----------



## FrankZ

We just got done watching Killer Joe (Director's Cut).  

That was... interesting...


----------



## Barbara L

Tonight we watched John Wayne and Robert Mitchum in "El Dorado." I don't think I had ever seen it (if I did I was a child). Great movie!

I thought I had posted our other movies lately, but I guess I hadn't (we have been in and out so much).

Two of the movies we watched recently weren't even worth recording here. We trashed the DVD (double feature) when we were done. The other was a good one, "The Alamo," with John Wayne.

James has been on a John Wayne buying spree lately. LOL We will soon be watching "The Cowboys" and "Hatari," both of which arrived today.


----------



## Blue Butterfly

*Last Movie I watched*



redkitty said:


> Hope its okay I start a new game?
> 
> What was the last movie you watched?!?
> 
> We watched *Thank You for Smoking* and LOVED it! Thought all the characters were great, especially liked the kid! Its on the must buy for the DVD collection list!!


 
The last movie I TRIED to watch was Twilight Breaking Dawn Part 2.  My daughter talks incessantly so I lasted about 20 minutes and then gave it up.  Hopefully I can watch the rest when she is at school.  Part 1 was great.


----------



## Kylie1969

msmofet said:


> The Hobbit. The book was better



MM, did you to enjoy the film that much?

We loved, in fact, I am going to see it again tomorrow, going with mum this time


----------



## PrincessFiona60

The book is always better...I have a t-shirt that says so...

We are seeing _The Hobbit_ again next weekend.


Barbara...I love John Wayne movies!  Tell James to get "Rio Bravo".


----------



## pacanis

Barbara L said:


> Tonight we watched John Wayne and Robert Mitchum in "El Dorado." I don't think I had ever seen it (if I did I was a child). Great movie!
> 
> I thought I had posted our other movies lately, but I guess I hadn't (we have been in and out so much).
> 
> Two of the movies we watched recently weren't even worth recording here. We trashed the DVD (double feature) when we were done. The other was a good one, "The Alamo," with John Wayne.
> 
> James has been on a John Wayne buying spree lately. LOL We will soon be watching "The Cowboys" and "Hatari," both of which arrived today.


 
Hatari! Doesn't that also star that German guy who was in Flight of the Phoenix?


----------



## pacanis

Blue Butterfly said:


> The last movie I TRIED to watch was Twilight Breaking Dawn Part 2. My daughter talks incessantly so I lasted about 20 minutes and then gave it up. Hopefully I can watch the rest when she is at school. Part 1 was great.


 
I'll be getting Part 1 in a few days, after I've finished with the last DVD from Season 2 of Downton Abbey.
Sappy series for sure (Twilight), and very poor acting, but I'm a sucker for any movie with werewolves in it


----------



## Barbara L

PrincessFiona60 said:


> The book is always better...I have a t-shirt that says so...
> 
> We are seeing _The Hobbit_ again next weekend.
> 
> 
> Barbara...I love John Wayne movies!  Tell James to get "Rio Bravo".


We already have "Rio Bravo!" Love it! We have a few more John Wayne movies as well.



pacanis said:


> Hatari! Doesn't that also star that German guy who was in Flight of the Phoenix?


Yes, it has Hardy Krüger from the 1965 version.


----------



## Addie

tinlizzie said:


> A film written and directed by Sofia Coppola -- _Somewhere_. As I turned off the DVD player I was thinking, what a waste of time. But this is the kind of film that sticks in your head and causes you think about it later. She got her point across, which was the shallowness of fame and the basically hollow life of a pop-culture star adored by the public -- a waste of time. Unfulfilling in big capital letters. The scene where the star gets the full treatment by the special effects people was grueling.


 


Barbara L said:


> Tonight we watched John Wayne and Robert Mitchum in "El Dorado." I don't think I had ever seen it (if I did I was a child). Great movie!
> 
> I thought I had posted our other movies lately, but I guess I hadn't (we have been in and out so much).
> 
> Two of the movies we watched recently weren't even worth recording here. We trashed the DVD (double feature) when we were done. The other was a good one, "The Alamo," with John Wayne.
> 
> James has been on a John Wayne buying spree lately. LOL We will soon be watching "The Cowboys" and "Hatari," both of which arrived today.


 
I love John Wayne movies. He has played such a wide range of characters.


----------



## FrankZ

We watched the new Total Recall last night.  It was fun, but about what you expect  from this sort of movie.

I also grabbed Prometheus and Bourne Legacy from that box o red.


----------



## tinlizzie

Another documentary:  Eames, the Architect and the Painter.  Charles Eames and his wife Ray were the parents of that ubiquitous modern chair (you know the one I mean), and as the film showed, much, much more, including films and displays sent to Russia in the Cold War days showing life in the USA.   What a brilliant couple!  My late husband was an architect who was very interested in industrial design and an Eames admirer - he would have loved this film.


----------



## Kylie1969

The Hobbit....for the second time 

This time I saw it in 2D and the lower frame rate of 24fps

I must say I did actually notice the difference, I thought I wouldnt but I did

The 2D at the slower frame rate was actually blurred at some stages when they showed the distance shots, the backgrounds, like mountains etc and also it was not as crisp and clear as the 3D at the 48fps, the higher frame rate

Still throughly enjoyed it second time around though and mum loved it too


----------



## Barbara L

tinlizzie said:


> Another documentary:  Eames, the Architect and the Painter.  Charles Eames and his wife Ray were the parents of that ubiquitous modern chair (you know the one I mean), and as the film showed, much, much more, including films and displays sent to Russia in the Cold War days showing life in the USA.   What a brilliant couple!  My late husband was an architect who was very interested in industrial design and an Eames admirer - he would have loved this film.


I didn't know, so I looked them up. Interesting that she died ten years to the day after he did. I'll bet the documentary was interesting.

We just finished watching "Hatari." There were a couple things that bugged me (fake animal sounds--giraffes do not make noise, and big cats don't purr but some chuffle when breathing out; also the fact that they were roping huge wild animals with no gloves on), but it was a very cute movie and we both loved it. I have always loved the song "Baby Elephant Walk."


----------



## Kylie1969

Tonight we are going to watch Arthur Christmas in 3D


----------



## FrankZ

We watched Men in Black 3 and Magic Mike tonight.  

MIB was awesome...


----------



## Barbara L

FrankZ said:


> We watched Men in Black 3 and Magic Mike tonight.
> 
> MIB was awesome...


Yes, it was!


----------



## LPBeier

We finally watched the second National Treasure movie.  Loved it as much as the first.  And now there is news of a third one coming in 2014!


----------



## Barbara L

LPBeier said:


> We finally watched the second National Treasure movie.  Loved it as much as the first.  And now there is news of a third one coming in 2014!


I hope there will be! I love them too.


----------



## Kylie1969

FrankZ said:


> We watched Men in Black 3 and Magic Mike tonight.
> 
> MIB was awesome...



We have not seen MIB 3 yet...must get around to it


----------



## FrankZ

Kylie1969 said:


> We have not seen MIB 3 yet...must get around to it



It was....umm.. awesome.  

We also watched Loopers.

Better than I expected... pretty good actually.


----------



## Kayelle

We went to see Django Unchained.  It's sure not for the squeamish nor the faint of heart, but it's one hullofa story and the acting is off the charts. Whata ride!


----------



## pacanis

I can't wait for that to come to Netflix.  I may even be tempted to due a PPV.


----------



## Kayelle

pacanis said:


> I can't wait for that to come to Netflix.  I may even be tempted to due a PPV.



Pac, it's really worth seeing on the big screen if you have the chance or inclination. It's the fastest nearly three hours I've ever spent in a theater.


----------



## FrankZ

Kayelle said:


> We went to see Django Unchained.  It's sure not for the squeamish nor the faint of heart, but it's one hullofa story and the acting is off the charts. Whata ride!



A Tarantino picture not for the squeamish?  You have to be kidding me right?


----------



## tinlizzie

The movie was "Traitor," which I chose from Netflix for the cast, not the subject -- following the trail of a terrorist in North Africa and on to the USA.  Don Cheadle, Guy Pearce, Jeff Daniels.  Excellent performances, but way too real and way too scarey.


----------



## FrankZ

tinlizzie said:


> The movie was "Traitor," which I chose from Netflix for the cast, not the subject -- following the trail of a terrorist in North Africa and on to the USA.  Don Cheadle, Guy Pearce, Jeff Daniels.  Excellent performances, but way too real and way too scarey.




That was a good one... 

A very good one.


----------



## Kylie1969

Kayelle said:


> We went to see Django Unchained.  It's sure not for the squeamish nor the faint of heart, but it's one hullofa story and the acting is off the charts. Whata ride!



Sounds interesting, thanks for the review Kayelle


----------



## pacanis

I watched Payback again last night. I love that movie.


----------



## Kylie1969

LOTR - Fellowship of the Ring...on blu ray....fabulous!


----------



## pacanis

It will be Kill Bill Vol 1 & 2.  They're both on HDNET again tonight. Love those two movies.


----------



## love2"Q"

Madagascar 3 with the kids... Not bad..


----------



## pacanis

Memorial Day. Good movie.


----------



## Kylie1969

Hotel Transylvania...it was great, very funny and entertaining


----------



## PrincessFiona60

The Court Jester...a perennial favorite.


----------



## LPBeier

We just watched Jim Carrey in "Yes Man".  It was cute - while it was totally predictable, there were parts that were just plain funny and you had to laugh (like the ending).  A good cast too.


----------



## roadfix

Over at a friend's house last night we watched The Impossible (bad tsunami film) and The Fight (second time watching, better this time).


----------



## Rocklobster

The Woman In The Fifth, with Ethan Hawke, Kristin Scott Thomas.  I liked it. Different sort of movie. Lots of holes to fill in yourself. Set in Paris, sub titles and some English.


----------



## JoAnn L.

I have been watching, from Netflix, all of the Agatha Christie Miss Marple mysteries. I like all of the women who played the part.


----------



## Blue Butterfly

I must admit I am a sucker for anything involving werewolves, vampires or any other fantasy creature!  SciFi too. The only movies I really dont enjoy are horrors.  Have watched all the Twilight movies.


----------



## roadfix

A chick flik of sort we watched After Fall, Winter on Netflix streaming last night.  Excellent film, really enjoyed it, except for the twisted, unexpected ending.


----------



## Blue Butterfly

I rather enjoy those twisted endings!  Keeps you on your toes


----------



## Kylie1969

Going to watch LOTR The Two Towers this afternoon


----------



## msmofet

Shadow of the Vampire


----------



## JoAnn L.

Grandson Josh and I just got done watching Meet Me In St. Louis. He really enjoyed the parts with Tootie and Agnes. A fun movie.


----------



## love2"Q"

LOTR the fellowship of the rings... Extended version..


----------



## Kylie1969

love2"Q" said:


> LOTR the fellowship of the rings... Extended version..



We watched that last week on blu ray  We bought the Trilogy Extended blu ray pack

We then watched The Two Towers on Saturday 

Return of The King is next weekend


----------



## Kylie1969

Last night we watched Cloudy With a Chance of Meatballs in 3D, gee it was great!

We have seen it before, but it is a must see in 3D, it was brilliant!


----------



## CWS4322

Das Weisse Band (The White Ribbon). 

The White Ribbon - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

It was very good, but the English subtitles were distracting. I dislike German movies that are subtitled because the English distracts me when the translations are off.


----------



## love2"Q"

Kylie1969 said:


> We watched that last week on blu ray  We bought the Trilogy Extended blu ray pack
> 
> We then watched The Two Towers on Saturday
> 
> Return of The King is next weekend



Im finally getting the boy interested in it.. he wanted to watch the next one today... He wants to see the hobbit... But i told him not until he sees these first...


----------



## kadesma

DH put on a movie about the 2 Bolyen sisters and King Henry the 8th..YUKKITY POO
kades


----------



## roadfix

Seven Days on netflix


----------



## Kylie1969

love2"Q" said:


> Im finally getting the boy interested in it.. he wanted to watch the next one today... He wants to see the hobbit... But i told him not until he sees these first...



L2Q, that is great that your son is getting interested in these films, they are truly brilliant!

The Hobbit is actually the first story, as you probably know 

I am actually wishing that they had bought The Hobbit out first and then the LOTR trilogy as then it would have been in order


----------



## Barbara L

Yesterday we watched "WarGames" and "WarGames 2: The Dead Code." The first one was good (except for the language), but we both actually liked the second one better.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Barbara L said:


> Yesterday we watched "WarGames" and "WarGames 2: The Dead Code." The first one was good (except for the language), but we both actually liked the second one better.



There was bad language in the movie War Games? The one with Matthew Broderick? That was one of my favorite movies as a kid and pre-teen.


----------



## Barbara L

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> There was bad language in the movie War Games? The one with Matthew Broderick? That was one of my favorite movies as a kid and pre-teen.


Quite a bit, yes. It was a good movie other than that.


----------



## Kylie1969

We just watched Paranorman, so so


----------



## tinlizzie

The Contender with Joan Allen, Jeff Bridges, and, surprise! William Peterson - looking good after NCIS, Christian Slater, and Gary Oldman stole the show.  Very good and eerily similar to the current confirmation hearings.  Didn't do anything to tamp down cynicism.


----------



## Gravy Queen

I went to see Les Mis, just utterly fab !!!


----------



## pacanis

Most of Sergeant York this morning. I've seen it before, so know how it ends.

You know, the rifle and pistol he used in the movie to capture all those Germans were not what he actually used. They show him using a German Luger pistol and a 1903 Springfield rifle, but in reality he used a Colt 1911 and US model of 1917, what some call the American Enfield. It was actually a British rifle we were making for England and we converted it for our use when we entered the war and didn't have enough Springfields to go around.
In case you ever get asked


----------



## Kayelle

Since it's been nominated for so many Oscars, I went and saw *"Life of Pi"*.  I don't know what made me think I might like it as I couldn't even make myself finish the book. The special effects were stunning, and probably worth the cost of the ticket, but the story sure didn't do a thing for me.


----------



## Kylie1969

Yes, I have heard mixed comments of Life Of Pi...I will be giving it a miss


----------



## radhuni

A hindi movie 'English vinglish'


----------



## Barbara L

"Pawn's Move" (I think that was the name.). Very slow moving, and not a complete enough end. An ok movie, but I'm glad we didn't buy it.

I have been watching episodes of "Ghost Whisperer" lately on Netflix. I am almost finished with the 4th season (out of 5). I loved the show when it was on, but I didn't realize I had missed almost all of the first season. We also missed quite a bit of the final season, so those will be new to me.

James and I have been watching episodes of "The X-Files" and are a couple episodes into season 2. I had only seen one or two episodes back in 2000, and James had never seen any of them. We are enjoying them.


----------



## buckytom

the "x files" gets addictive, barbara. but then it veers off course and gets silly in later seasons.

i saw a lot of the places around vancouver where they shot the show years ago when i went skiing in whistler/blackcomb. the show was very popular at the time, so it was neat to see where all of the spooky and alien goings on were filmed.


----------



## pacanis

I watched Bonnie and Clyde last night.


----------



## LPBeier

We watched "Horton Hears A Who" and "Dark Shadows" on the weekend.  I loved both of them for obviously different reasons.

The animation and voice cast for Horton were amazing.  Everyone was suited to their part (the kangaroo even looked a little like Carol Burnett ) and some of the lines were priceless - good for kids and adults!

I used to watch Dark Shadows on TV when I was a kid.  A long time ago but it was surprising how I remembered the characters and how the movie was similar and different from the show.  The movie was very campy, but I love campy and wouldn't expect less from the Burton/Depp team.  Johnny Depp is becoming one of those actors who can combine leading man and character actor in one - not an easy feat.  One of the things I found funny watching the special features.  Most of the actors were English with American Accents, and then there is Depp - American with an English accent.  Brilliant!


----------



## Kylie1969

The Return Of The King


----------



## Barbara L

We watched "Little Red Wagon" last night. A little slow at times, but it is a very inspiring true story about a little boy who started helping people at the age of six, and who started his own foundation a couple years later, to help homeless kids.

Laurie, Johnny Depp was the perfect fit for "Dark Shadows!" He played it so straight that he was totally hilarious!


----------



## pacanis

Damien: Omen II
An oldie but a goldie.


----------



## FrankZ

We watched The Avengers (that was so funny  "puny god!") and Snow White and the Huntsman (not even Charlize Theron could save that pile of Kristen Stewart)


----------



## PrincessFiona60

FrankZ said:


> We watched The Avengers (that was so funny  "puny god!") and Snow White and the Huntsman (not even Charlize Theron could save that pile of Kristen Stewart)




LOL best line in the movie...I think Mark Ruffalo is my most favorite David Banner to date...


----------



## FrankZ

He really was good.  The rag doll thing just before that line was fantastic.  I was laughing so hard I had to pause.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

FrankZ said:


> He really was good.  The rag doll thing just before that line was fantastic.  I was laughing so hard I had to pause.



Yup...pause, toilet and watch again, second time with no beverages...


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> LOL best line in the movie...I think Mark Ruffalo is my most favorite David Banner to date...



I agree on both counts! 

We watched Bourne Legacy last night.  I was expecting to be let down - a Bourne movie without Bourne? - but I wasn't.  I really like Jeremy Renner and thought the movie was well done!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LPBeier said:


> I agree on both counts!
> 
> We watched Bourne Legacy last night.  I was expecting to be let down - a Bourne movie without Bourne? - but I wasn't.  I really like Jeremy Renner and thought the movie was well done!



Yes, another great movie...I'll pretty much watch anything with Jeremy Renner...


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Yes, another great movie...I'll pretty much watch anything with Jeremy Renner...



So, if we ever actually meet we will be spending our days watching Jeremy Renner Movies and listening to Neil and Harry in between shows?

Sounds good to me! 

We will have to work on the menu! Thankfully we are both on diets


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LPBeier said:


> So, if we ever actually meet we will be spending our days watching Jeremy Renner Movies and listening to Neil and Harry in between shows?
> 
> Sounds good to me!
> 
> We will have to work on the menu! Thankfully we are both on diets



I bet my menu is closer to yours than you think...


----------



## pacanis

Case 39
It started slow, got much better, then kind of fizzled out at the ending. Overall entertaining anyway.


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I bet my menu is closer to yours than you think...


Actually, I am pretty sure it is!


----------



## buckytom

i punished myself last night at work (i had to try to stay awake through another long shift), so i ended up watching the horrific eddie murphy and robert deniro cop/comedy "showtime".

i can't say it was 2 hours of my life lost since i was being paid at the time.


----------



## jharris

God Forsaken 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TaVQbiB8RtE

Horrible!


----------



## Barbara L

We watched "Madagascar 3" last night. I loved it!

We are in the middle of "Flight" right now. It could have been a good movie if it weren't so filthy.


----------



## buckytom

we watched madagascar 3 a few weeks ago. loved it too!

i thought it was the best of the 3.


----------



## Blue Butterfly

The Book of Eli - for about the 10th time!   Also watched The Princess and the Frog with my daughter.


----------



## Barbara L

Blue Butterfly said:


> The Book of Eli - for about the 10th time!   Also watched The Princess and the Frog with my daughter.


I was just telling my husband a few minutes ago that I want to see "The Book of Eli" again!

We just finished "Flight" and "Dredd."


----------



## FrankZ

We watched Battleship last night.  It was.. bad.. but funny.

I am not sure they intended it to actually be a comedy.


----------



## tinlizzie

Documentary put together by his friend - "Who's Harry Nilsson."  Thought I already knew, but didn't really.


----------



## pacanis

Wake Wood. An Irish horror. It was OK.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I think I would like to convince Shrek we need to watch Dredd or Looper...it's not like I have to go anywhere to pick them up.


----------



## Gravy Queen

Off to see Django Unchained and The Impossible this week .


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Watching the Odd Life of Timothy Green. So far I really like it. I almost cried at the beginning when they talked to the doctor.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Ok, not cool. The ending made me tear up even though I expected. I don't cry over movies...


----------



## Blue Butterfly

Hi PF!  I have been wanting to watch Looper - what is it like?  I love Bruce Willis movies.


----------



## Barbara L

Blue Butterfly, "Looper" is good, but it is one you have to sit and really watch. You can't be up and down, doing things around the house while you watch. It is a little hard to explain, but if you like movies with intrigue, time travel, and mystery, you will possibly like it.  

The movies we have seen lately are "Hotel Transylvania," "Dark Shadows" (again - with friends this time), "Here Comes the Boom" (again - and again with friends). I think there is at least one more, but I can't remember right now.


----------



## Kylie1969

Gravy Queen said:


> Off to see Django Unchained and The Impossible this week .



I hope you really enjoy them GQ, let us know what you think


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Blue Butterfly said:


> Hi PF!  I have been wanting to watch Looper - what is it like?  I love Bruce Willis movies.



I haven't seen it, yet...I'm not the one who decides what to watch on TV...


----------



## pacanis

The last movie I watched was a couple nights ago, The New Daughter. I enjoyed it, but then I've been on a horror kick lately. And I'll watch anything with Kevin Costner in it.
It went well to wash the bad taste out of my mind from the movie I watched prior, Beneath the Darkness, with Dennis Quaid. What a terrible waste of time. I knew it would be ten minutes in.


----------



## Blue Butterfly

Thanks PF and Barbara L.  I will set aside some time to watch it


----------



## DouglasMB

Good Wil Hunting...   "Do you like apples?" "yeah i like apples" " well i got her number, so how do you like those apples!"   hahaha love it!


----------



## Kylie1969

Wreck It Ralph in 3D...loved it


----------



## Kylie1969

Barbara L said:


> We watched "Madagascar 3" last night. I loved it!



We have seen that...loved it, so much fun


----------



## Steve Kroll

last movie watchedfly;1241447]Hi PF!  I have been wanting to watch Looper - what is it like?  I love Bruce Willis movies.[/QUOTE]
I loved it. It was definitely sci-fi that required thinking rather than relying on over the top special effects.

Tonight we watched "Battlestar Galactica: Blood and Chrome". Very well done for a made-for-television movie.


----------



## Kylie1969

I used to love the old Battlestar Galactica TV series


----------



## LPBeier

Last night we watched a cute comedy, "Zoom" with Tim Allen and Courtney Cox.  It was predictable and corny, but just what we needed after a day of several doses of bad news.

Today we just finished "The Hunger Games".  It was good, not great.  I haven't read the books and I didn't know much about it, but we thought it was good.

Since we are nursing my kidney stones and a very sick puppy (TB has the week off), we will probably be home watching a lot of movies!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I'm watching "Air Force One" just until my night meds kick in.


----------



## Barbara L

LPBeier said:


> Last night we watched a cute comedy, "Zoom" with Tim Allen and Courtney Cox.  It was predictable and corny, but just what we needed after a day of several doses of bad news.
> 
> Today we just finished "The Hunger Games".  It was good, not great.  I haven't read the books and I didn't know much about it, but we thought it was good.
> 
> Since we are nursing my kidney stones and a very sick puppy (TB has the week off), we will probably be home watching a lot of movies!


Please read the books! You don't want to get too far in one until you have the next one ready and waiting though, or it will drive you crazy!  I loved the movie, but the books are so much better!

We just finished the movie "Extremely Loud & Incredibly Close."


----------



## jharris

Atlas Shrugged Pt. 2

Prophetic

Scary

Dead on accurate

Not as good as the book but makes its point.


----------



## Steve Kroll

Kylie1969 said:


> I used to love the old Battlestar Galactica TV series


The old series was good, but I have really grown to love the new series. It's just top notch all around. The story lines are complex and detailed. The sets and effects are big budget, but don't get in the way of the story. 

My wife and I are both avid sci-fi fans. When the new series came out several years ago, we started to watch it but it was difficult to keep up with because the SyFy channel would move it around all the time. Last year we bought the entire series on Blu Ray. We got so hooked, we spent the better part of two weeks watching it from start to finish.


----------



## Bkiewatt

Identity Theft. It was Hilarious!


----------



## FrankZ

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> Ok, not cool. The ending made me tear up even though I expected. I don't cry over movies...



Ya do now...


----------



## jharris

The Harder They Fall.

Bogey died a year after this movie was made.

Highly recommend.

http://m.imdb.com/title/tt0049291/


----------



## pacanis

jharris said:


> The Harder They Fall.
> 
> Bogey died a year after this movie was made.
> 
> Highly recommend.
> 
> The Harder They Fall (1956) - IMDb


 
I didn't stay up for that one, but I watched Guess Who's Coming To Dinner right before it.
And Spencer Tracy died just 17 days after making that.


----------



## msmofet

I just finished watching Battleship. I liked it


----------



## jharris

pacanis said:
			
		

> I didn't stay up for that one, but I watched Guess Who's Coming To Dinner right before it.
> And Spencer Tracy died just 17 days after making that.



Tracy, Hepburn and Poitier. Can't get much better than that.


----------



## Dawgluver

Caught the last half of Oliver! last night, loved it.  Wish I'd caught the first half, I played the undertaker's wife in our high school production milleniums ago.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> Caught the last half of Oliver! last night, loved it.  Wish I'd caught the first half, I played the undertaker's wife in our high school production milleniums ago.



Yes, I was in _Oliver!_ millenniums ago, too!  _HMS Pinafore, Fiddler On The Roof, Man of La Mancha, Camelot..._I love musicals!


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Yes, I was in Oliver! millenniums ago, too!  HMS Pinafore, Fiddler On The Roof, Man of La Mancha, Camelot...I love musicals!



  I love musicals too!  Was also in My Fair Lady and Music Man.  Our little school only put on one big musical a year.  Loved 'em all, and I watch the movies whenever I can.  Of course, I drown out the scores singing along!


----------



## LPBeier

My sister's dog was in Oliver at her high school.  I was in the chorus of Annie Get your gun and did props and make-up for that play, The Wizard of Oz and Mame.  I decided I liked behind the scenes much better (also might have had something to do with me not having much talent acting or singing )!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> I love musicals too!  Was also in My Fair Lady and Music Man.  Our little school only put on one big musical a year.  Loved 'em all, and I watch the movies whenever I can.  Of course, I drown out the scores singing along!



I would never try out for a part, I was always in the chorus.  Believe it or not, I was horribly shy when I was young.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LPBeier said:


> My sister's dog was in Oliver at her high school.  I was in the chorus of Annie Get your gun and did props and make-up for that play, The Wizard of Oz and Mame.  I decided I liked behind the scenes much better (also might have had something to do with me not having much talent acting or singing )!



By High School I was doing lighting and props.  Keep me out of the limelight.  I still have a hard time in front of a group.  I'm don't even like speaking up in morning meetings.


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I would never try out for a part, I was always in the chorus.  Believe it or not, I was horribly shy when I was young.



Competition was fierce at our high school.  My HS choir director told me I would play Eliza Doolittle the following year, however, my singing was/is marginal at best.  He cast a girl with a much better singing voice.  I did get some lead parts in college, nonsinging.

  LP, did your sister's dog look like Bullseye?


----------



## msmofet

I LOVE musicals also but have a special place in my heart for Brigadoon


----------



## Dawgluver

msmofet said:


> I LOVE musicals also but have a special place in my heart for Brigadoon



My mom's favorite!  

With our HS production of Oliver!, our Fagan was better than Ron Moody , and our Bill Sikes looked exactly like Oliver Reed!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I love _Brigadoon_!


----------



## Barbara L

msmofet said:


> I LOVE musicals also but have a special place in my heart for Brigadoon


Just reading that brought back good memories of watching it with my mom! That is one of my favorites as well. Another that brings back special memories of watching with her is "Carousel."


----------



## Steve Kroll

We watched "Argo" last night and I have to admit I was a little disappointed. After hearing all the Best Picture Oscar buzz, I was expecting something more. I personally thought "Lincoln" was much better.


----------



## Kylie1969

We watched Hugo last night, that was good


----------



## JoAnn L.

I watched Bag of Bones last night. It is based on Stephen Kings book (which I did not read), it was 2 hours and 43 min. long. It was hard at first to figure out what was happening but after a while I got into it.


----------



## Gravy Queen

We went to see Django Unchained, now that was good.


----------



## msmofet

JoAnn L. said:


> I watched Bag of Bones last night. It is based on Stephen Kings book (which I did not read), it was 2 hours and 43 min. long. It was hard at first to figure out what was happening but after a while I got into it.


The book was fantastic! Read the book. I read it twice and listened to the audio (read by Stephen King himself!) twice. The TV movie *S T U N K*!! It had no heart it was just flat. Read the book or listen to Stephen reading it.


----------



## CharlieD

jharris said:


> The Harder They Fall.
> 
> Bogey died a year after this movie was made.
> 
> Highly recommend.
> 
> The Harder They Fall (1956) - IMDb


 
That is funny, I have that movie on the top of my list to watch.


Also saw Lawless, last Sunday. I like it a lot.


----------



## jharris

Lawless was good. I love history. 

Granted, Hollywood exercises a great deal of creative licence in their movies but many of the "true stories/based on true story movies have led me to research actual events.


----------



## jharris

Here's another good historical move

http://m.imdb.com/title/tt0498380/

Ken Watanabe is one of my favorite present day actors.

http://m.imdb.com/name/nm0913822/


----------



## LPBeier

Dawgluver said:


> LP, did your sister's dog look like Bullseye?



Actually Simon was a german shepherd .  But he was obedience trained and took direction well! 

We have watched several movies lately.

*MIB 3* - not bad, better than #2.

*The Dark Knight Rises* - Intense and dark.  But I enjoyed Anne Hathaway as Catwoman!  

*The Mechanic* - I remember watching the original years and years ago which I liked.  This one was a little too brutal for me - I know that is the point, but you don't have to go overboard.

I have several episodes of Downton Abbey to watch and tomorrow we are planning to take a day trip if the weather is nice so we may be taking a day off from the movies.


----------



## Kylie1969

Gravy Queen said:


> We went to see Django Unchained, now that was good.



Glad you enjoyed it GQ, may have to have a look see at that one


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Cloud Atlas. It's ineresting the way all the stories connect. It's really interesting seeing the different actors play different characters, sometimes in makeup and personalities that make them almost unrecognizable. I love it. 

I don't really get how people said they couldn't follow it. The stories are distinct enough that they are easy to tell appart. I think too many people tried to overthink it.


----------



## jharris

Cloud Atlas... there's 25 minutes of my life I'll never recover.

Party of five ( Ages 22-85) in complete agreement on an early departure. 

Five thumbs down. Not even worth a rental.


----------



## Rocklobster

The Big Labowskie. Again


----------



## simonbaker

We saw "Safe Haven" this afternoon. The daughter called it a Chick flick but I thought it was pretty good. A suprisingly different ending than expected.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

We finally watched _Looper_. Loved it, good time travel story.  Keeping up with it was quite the mind trick.


----------



## Barbara L

Last night we watched "The Twilight Saga: Breaking Dawn" parts 1 & 2. Ok, so we're sappy. We both loved it!


----------



## jharris

Robot and Frank

An aging thief with a fading memory finds his love for larceny reinvigorated after receiving a companion robot from his concerned son in this tender sci-fi comedy-drama starring Academy Award nominee Frank Langella. Frank (Langella) is a former criminal living out his twilight years in quiet solitude. Though frequent trips to the local library keep him physically active and mentally stimulated, there's little question that his memory isn't what it used to be, and lately his grown children have begun to express concern over the fact that he lives alone. Bestowed a caretaker robot capable of offering engaging interaction and tending to basic household chores, Frank at first resents his android helper. But in time he lets his guard down and begins to actually enjoy the companionship of his new domestic partner. Later, when the future of the local library is threatened, Frank falls back into his old ways and discovers that his robot also doubles as a competent criminal sidekick.

A sweet story. Highly recommend


----------



## Addie

I watched Double Jeopardy last night with Ashley Judd. I was surprised that it held my interest right to the very last scene. Not a boring moment.


----------



## roadfix

Got a few CDs to watch before I have to return them.  Last night we watched Zero Dark Thirty and tonight we're planning on watching Silver Linings Playbook.


----------



## Kylie1969

Despicable Me


----------



## LPBeier

We watched Hugo tonight - what an incredible movie!


----------



## Kylie1969

LPBeier said:


> We watched Hugo tonight - what an incredible movie!



Laurie, we loved Hugo too, the movie was very well done!


----------



## Kylie1969

Last night we watched The Castle which is an Australian movie bought out in 1997, it is a comedy and is just so funny 

It is easy to relate to being Australian, but I think any nationality would find it funny, Steve certainly did and he is English


----------



## FrankZ

We watch Volver.  It was interesting but they speak way too fast.


----------



## simonbaker

We went & saw the movie "Oz" in 3D this afternoon.  It was a good family movie.


----------



## jharris

The Master

The movie seemed to be a thinly disguised Bio of L Ron Hubbard (Scientology).

Joaquin Phoenix was brilliant as usual.

The film was disturbing with graphic sexual language and contained sexual situations so its not for the squeamish.

If the gauge of a films effectiveness is the evocation of emotion this film was a success.

Having said that what I felt during this film was discomfort and an incessant queasiness.

Would I recommend it? Not without some reservation but if your a fan of
 Joaquin Phoenix it's a must see.


----------



## Kylie1969

Last night we watched Wreck It Ralph in 3D (at home) it was great, we really enjoyed it


----------



## CWS4322

I watched No Man's Land. It is subtitled, but it was a great film from 2001.


----------



## jharris

http://m.imdb.com/title/tt0035093/


----------



## jharris

http://m.imdb.com/title/tt0035238/


----------



## Kylie1969

Kung Fu Panda 2


----------



## CharlieD

LPBeier said:


> We watched Hugo tonight - what an incredible movie!


Loved it. Wonder was it based on any true story in part maybe?


----------



## Barbara L

The other night I saw the last half of "Wreck it Ralph." I want to see the whole thing!

Tonight we watched an amazing movie, based on a real guy. It was "Unconditional." I could watch the scene with the little girl and the horse over and over all day! If you watch it, make sure to watch the Special Features to learn about the man whose life it is based on, and the work he does with kids.


----------



## jharris

http://m.imdb.com/title/tt1758610/


----------



## JoAnn L.

I am watching Rosemary & Thyme. A British series. I get this from Netflix.


----------



## Katie H

We've been watching, via Netflix, all the James Bond movies beginning with the first and viewing them in order.  Last night we saw _Casino Royale_.  This was Daniel Craig's debut as 007 and we were not impressed.

The movie was, in general, forgettable and Craig just didn't "do" Bond.  Quite a disappointment.


----------



## FrankZ

We just finished watching Brave and Ted.

We still have Trouble with the Curve and Lawless to watch (caja roja) but someone wanted a nap first.  Not naming names but I am the one typing.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

FrankZ said:


> We just finished watching Brave and Ted.
> 
> We still have Trouble with the Curve and Lawless to watch (caja roja) but someone wanted a nap first.  Not naming names but I am the one typing.



Those 2 were good movies.  _Wreck-It Ralph_ is okay, nothing too exciting.  I wish I could get Shrek interested in watching _Dredd_...


----------



## Kylie1969

We loved Wreck It Ralph...we loved all the retro games and the references to them 

It was very good in 3D


----------



## CharlieD

Katie H said:


> We've been watching, via Netflix, all the James Bond movies beginning with the first and viewing them in order. Last night we saw _Casino Royale_. This was Daniel Craig's debut as 007 and we were not impressed.
> 
> The movie was, in general, forgettable and Craig just didn't "do" Bond. Quite a disappointment.


 
It really was disappointing, I agree.


----------



## jharris

Most would agree that Sean Connery is Bond.

Of all the rest Daniel Craig is the best IMO.

Next would be Pierce Brosnan.


----------



## pacanis

Offspring. It was on IFC. Apparently even though they went commercial they do not edit, which was nice. I haven't watched a movie on there since going commercial.
The movie though... It was "slightly off" to say the least.


----------



## pacanis

Oh, and Roger Moore will always be 007 to me. Probably because Diamonds Are Forever was my first Bond film. I haven't seen any of the new ones.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Just got done watching THE OTHERS, again.


----------



## CharlieD

JoAnn L. said:


> Just got done watching THE OTHERS, again.


 
Oh, that was bithare. Bithare and really crippy.


----------



## Katie H

jharris said:


> Most would agree that Sean Connery is Bond.
> 
> Of all the rest Daniel Craig is the best IMO.
> 
> Next would be Pierce Brosnan.



In my book, Connery is "the" Bond.  Didn't care for Roger Moore.  Too much of a pretty boy.  Bond, to me, has to be a bit rakish and rugged.  Of all the newer 007s, Brosnan would be my second choice.  Daniel Craig just doesn't have "it," whatever that is.

Next up for us is _Quantum of Solace_, which takes up where _Casino Royale_ left off.  After the disappointment of the last one, we don't think the next one will be too promising.  But, we could be surprised.

Then, the last one, _Skyfall_, will be sometime in coming because Netflix has put a "very long wait" notation on that title in our queue.


----------



## FrankZ

We watch Dark Shadows and Abraham Lincoln: Vampire Hunter last night.

Dark Shadows could have been campier and funnier.  

The second was neat and quite historically accurate.


----------



## Kylie1969

Robot and Frank


----------



## FrankZ

Kylie1969 said:


> Robot and Frank



Eh?

Wot?

What did the robot and me do?


----------



## Barbara L

Kylie1969 said:


> Robot and Frank


We saw that the other night. It was... different. It was slow, but I liked it. Not one to watch over again, but good to watch once.

Tonight we watched "Insight." It was entertaining.


----------



## Barbara L

JoAnn L. said:


> Just got done watching THE OTHERS, again.


That is one of my favorite ghost stories!


----------



## kleenex

Last night on LOGO TV they aired for the first time the documentary GLOW: The Story Of The Gorgeous Ladies Of Wrestling.  A look at the short lived professional wrestling federation that appeared in the late 80's.

These ladies were over the top, but they had fun and wanted it last longer.  Wrestlers named Mountain Fiji, Matilda the Hun, Big Bad Mama, and Hollywood stared in the show.

The GLOW show was guilty pleasure TV that aired in syndication all across the USA.

The documentary goes from the start to end of the organization.  From the training of the wrestlers to what possibly caused the demise of the organization at the height of its popularity.

The whole documentary has great production value and you can really tell these ladies had fun.  I say if you had the time, watch it.

If you want to see the whole documentary for free they have it up at this link:

What!?: GLOW: The Story Of The Gorgeous Ladies Of Wrestling | Video Clips, Watch Full Episodes Online


----------



## pacanis

Movie day today. I watched Paranormal Entity, not as good as Activity IMO. And The Beast Within, which was every bit the B horror flick I wanted it to be, lol.


----------



## buckytom

i'm watching "miracle" for about the 100th time.

kurt russel as brooksy was great in it.

whea's my faa-thuh?


----------



## pacanis

I don't remember that line, but excellent movie.
Sure beats The Computer Wore Tennis Shoes. But I think the wardrobe was similar.


----------



## Katie H

Last night on one of our Dish freebie channels we watched the 1991 _Doc Hollywood_ flick with Michael J. Fox.

It was a sweet movie and was soooo like our area.  Got a huge kick out of the "Squash Festival."  Couldn't be more like here.

It was great and a wonderful piece of mental chewing gum.


----------



## Kylie1969

FrankZ said:


> Eh?
> 
> Wot?
> 
> What did the robot and me do?


----------



## Kylie1969

Avatar in 3D, very good!


----------



## FrankZ

We watched "The Darkest Hour" last night.... boy  o boy what a stinker.


----------



## tinlizzie

Watched "Phoebe in Wonderland," which I picked because of the good cast.  That Elle Fanning - she was so perfect.  Bill Pullman was her dad and Felicity Huffman was her mom.  The theater coach at school (Phoebe's only 9) was Patricia Clarkson, who's always super.  A very subtle performance.  Turns out Phoebe's OCD and more, but I won't spoil it for anyone interested.

The one before that was a French film, "Changing Times," starring Catherine Deneuve and Gerard Depardieu, both of whom are maturing very gracefully. How can she still be that beautiful?  It was set in North Africa and a side story (some might say the main story line) was of the many nearly-hopeless fleeing refugees.  Bet Gerard is freezing his big bum off since he moved to Russia (to protest and escape the high French taxes).


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Just got done watching "Rise of the Guardians" it was really good, lovely story.


----------



## LPBeier

We just finished "Touchback" with Kurt Russell.  It was really good - another "go back in time to change everything" and another "high school down on their luck football team" movie, but loved it.


----------



## Barbara L

We saw "The Hobbit" tonight. Great movie!


----------



## Kylie1969

Yes, it is brilliant Barbara, I have seen that 3 times now....once in 3D


----------



## pacanis

I watched a couple Jesse Stone movies last night. I think they (Hallmark Channel) said they were having a marathon today. I never liked Magnum PI, but Selleck fits this roll perfectly.


----------



## buckytom

my boy and i watched "i, robot" last night. gotta love bridget moynahan, even as a nerd.


----------



## FrankZ

Barbara L said:


> We saw "The Hobbit" tonight. Great movie!



We watched that last night.  It was good, but I think I need to read the book again.  I musta forgot lots of stuff or how it happened.


----------



## Dawgluver

We watched "My Week With Marilyn" and really enjoyed it.


----------



## jharris

pacanis said:
			
		

> I watched a couple Jesse Stone movies last night. I think they (Hallmark Channel) said they were having a marathon today. I never liked Magnum PI, but Selleck fits this roll perfectly.



Yes, he does a great job. 

I've seen all the Jesse Stone movies and really enjoyed Sellecks portrayal.

For those who haven't seen any of this series I highly recommend seeing them in order.

http://epguides.com/JesseStone/


----------



## jharris

Better Jesse Stone reference page...

http://www.imdb.com/character/ch0035705/


----------



## pacanis

jharris said:


> Yes, he does a great job.
> 
> I've seen all the Jesse Stone movies and really enjoyed Sellecks portrayal.
> 
> *For those who haven't seen any of this series I highly recommend seeing them in order.*
> 
> Jesse Stone (a Titles & Air Dates Guide)


 
Yes, there are items linking one movie to the next.
I may have to buy the ones I haven't seen.  They are that good.

I watched Donnie Darko yesterday. It's on Netflix instant movies. It was nice being able to pause it for a change.


----------



## jharris

Absolutely. I discovered the Jesse stone series somewhere in the middle and they lost some context in the order that I watched them.

I need to find a source for rentals and rent them all.

They are that good!

I don't have cable or Netflix.

I like yo watch serial productions in huge chunks.

A great way to burn a weekend.

Also recommend Boardwalk Empire, Sparticus and Dexter (I love the hunt and the justice).


----------



## Katie H

Not sure why I put it in our Netflix queue, but last night we watched the 2011 movie _The Lincoln Lawyer_ with Matthew McConaughey.  Wow!  Great film.  The story line was quite complex and held our attention every second.


----------



## jharris

Katie H said:
			
		

> ... last night we watched the 2011 movie The Lincoln Lawyer...



http://m.imdb.com/title/tt1189340/


----------



## jharris

Not the last movie but the very next.

I rented π on the way home from work today and I'll be watching it right after I pour myself a tall glass of club soda over ice.

So tired, hope I can keep my eyes open. 

'Night all


----------



## jharris

Sorry, Life of Pi


----------



## Addie

Showtime is free in these here parts for a week or so. I looked at what was showing. Not one thing appealed to me.


----------



## jharris

Ok I watched Life of Pi and really liked it.

The cinematography was beautiful and the story was great until the end. 

That's not a criticism. It was a terrific story but it left me wondering.

Those of you who have seen it may understand what I'm saying.

A great topic for discussion but best left to PMs so as not to give anything away.

Feel free....


----------



## Kayelle

In the last three days we've watched three Oscar winners for the this year. I'm lucky to have been loaned the DVD's before they are available to the public.

Argo......Outstanding nail biting movie, well worth the win for best movie.
Silver Linings Playbook.........Interesting and well acted story. Very enjoyable.
Flight........How can you miss with Denzel Washington? Excellent story.

I agree with you about Life of Pi, jharis. It left me scratching my head too.


----------



## Barbara L

We watched John Wayne's last movie, "The Shootist." I have always loved that movie!


----------



## pacanis

Barbara L said:


> We watched John Wayne's last movie, "The Shootist." I have always loved that movie!


 
I wonder where Ron Howard would have ended up if he stuck with acting. He was very good in that movie.


----------



## CharlieD

Saw Russian movie "Hipsters", from Netflix, it is a musical, but gives an interesting prospective in the life in Soviet Union. If you care to know what a mess that was strongly recommended.


----------



## Barbara L

pacanis said:


> I wonder where Ron Howard would have ended up if he stuck with acting. He was very good in that movie.


He was, and I would love to see him act in something again, but you have to admit that he is a great director!


----------



## buckytom

i watched "the terminal" this morning.

i forgot how much i liked this mostly forgotten tom hanks movie.

and stanley tucci is a great actor.


----------



## bakechef

We watched Les Miserables last night, what a beautiful story.  I hadn't seen other versions or even a stage production, so the story was new to me.  It was my partner's first show that he saw on broadway.

Russel Crow's voice was a bit hard to deal with especially in contrast to the other talent in the movie, but I enjoyed him in the role otherwise.


----------



## pacanis

I watched Meet the Spartans last night. I was going to follow it up with 300, but then I saw Heavy Metal was on. An oldy but a goldy.


----------



## FrankZ

pacanis said:


> Heavy Metal was on. An oldy but a goldy.



And with an awesome sound track.

Time to queue it up!


----------



## pacanis

Excellent soundtrack for sure.


----------



## FrankZ

Except True Companion... never did like that song.


----------



## pacanis

I'm not sure which one that is... I'll YT it.
I've got one in my head right now I don't know who sings it. I should get the soundtrack someday, but so many times they leave songs off the soundtrack that are in the movie.


----------



## pacanis

Oh yeah... I've never been a big Steely Dan fan anyway.


----------



## Kylie1969

Monsters Inc in 3D


----------



## Kayelle

I hope you all don't mind, but I have a point of discussion. I'm puzzled why so many people watch a movie or read a book more than once? I've always wondered about this. There are so many books to be read and so many movies to be seen I don't understand why so many people repeat their experiences when they have already "been there, done that". It seems like a waste of time to me as long as I have an intact memory. With very few exceptions, I want a new experience with both books and movies. I'll admit I reread a favorite book of mine recently, that I read over thirty years ago and it was a wonderful revisit although I had forgotten much of it so that's an exception. On the other hand, I just don't understand seeing or reading a story I remember well. Maybe someone can enlighten me. By the way, I don't have a DVD or book library for obvious reasons.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Kayelle said:


> I hope you all don't mind, but I have a point of discussion. I'm puzzled why so many people watch a movie or read a book more than once? I've always wondered about this. There are so many books to be read and so many movies to be seen I don't understand why so many people repeat their experiences when they have already "been there, done that". It seems like a waste of time to me as long as I have an intact memory. With very few exceptions, I want a new experience with both books and movies. I'll admit I reread a favorite book of mine recently, that I read over thirty years ago and it was a wonderful revisit although I had forgotten much of it so that's an exception. On the other hand, I just don't understand seeing or reading a story I remember well. Maybe someone can enlighten me. By the way, I don't have a DVD or book library for obvious reasons.



Once you have read the story (seen the movie) you know how it ends and the obvious storyline can no longer distract you.  A second read/watch...then you can go past the obvious, look at the characters closer, notice things you missed the first time around.  Many times I have reread/rewatched and made new discoveries in the story or been made to change my impression of the meaning the author intended.


----------



## Kylie1969

For me, I don't watch many movies a second time, but there have been a few exceptions, for  example The Hobbit, which I have seen 3 times now, LOTR I have seen 4 times....the films have to be very good, entertaining or funny for me to watch again, but I do and enjoy them as much the other times

With books however, I only like to read a book once and then not revisit them


----------



## buckytom

great stories bear repeating.

and when you smoke pot during the first few go 'rounds, it's almost like it never happened before, but you think you're a genius because you can see the plot lines ahead of time, lol.


----------



## Somebunny

ROFL!!!


----------



## FrankZ

There are just some movies or books that need repeating, sometimes several times.  

Last night we watched Melancholia for the first time (and the last for me..)


----------



## kleenex

Kayelle said:


> I hope you all don't mind, but I have a point of discussion. I'm puzzled why so many people watch a movie or read a book more than once? I've always wondered about this. There are so many books to be read and so many movies to be seen I don't understand why so many people repeat their experiences when they have already "been there, done that". It seems like a waste of time to me as long as I have an intact memory. With very few exceptions, I want a new experience with both books and movies. I'll admit I reread a favorite book of mine recently, that I read over thirty years ago and it was a wonderful revisit although I had forgotten much of it so that's an exception. On the other hand, I just don't understand seeing or reading a story I remember well. Maybe someone can enlighten me. By the way, I don't have a DVD or book library for obvious reasons.



Sometimes a movie is just that good....


----------



## kleenex

*American Winter Documentary Review:*

The documentary recently aired on HBO this month.  It looks at 8 families in Portland Oregon who are struggling to get by in the 2011-2012 winter months.

It was totally honest and sad at times to watch.  One family had the power turned off for a while, job problems with a few of the families, another family winds up in a shelter, etc... 

nonprofit organization 211info in Portland gets used by some of the families to make it through the winter.

Updates at the end were promising for all families, but how long will some of the improved situations last though?

I say the documentary is a must see.


----------



## Steve Kroll

I've been on a Mel Brooks kick lately and just bought the entire collection on Blu-Ray. We watched "History of the World" last night. Tonight I think it will be "High Anxiety", which I have never seen.


----------



## Addie

For the same reason you listen to the same song again and again. It leaves you with emotions. Have you never said, "Oh, turn that up, I love this song!" Every Christmas you sing the same carols that you have sung for years. 

Twelve Angry Men with Henry Fonda always reminds me of just how a jury should work and how personal hidden feelings can come into play. The Magnificant Seven sends a strong message of caring for the underdog. And some musicals just makes you feel happy. And you know all the songs along with the words. You have the luxury of singing along in your home. Can't do that in the theater. 

You also will watch a movie again if there is someone you want to share those emotions with. You enjoyed it so much you want someone else to enjoy with you. 

I have lost count of how many times I have read My Friend Flicka. I first read it in the fifth grade. It turned me on to reading because it was a story with a powerful message of love within a family and of animals. I have read the Kent Chronicals twice because of my love of American history. All eight books.


----------



## Kayelle

Ok, I think I'm understanding a little better now, that for some people repeating a movie or book is like listening to a musical piece over and over. Thanks Addie.
I know this is the movie thread but thanks Addie for the Kent Chronicle books recommendation. I just ordered the first in the series for my Nook as I too love to read American history. By the way, have you read From Sea to Shining Sea by James Alexander Thom? It's my all time favorite historical novel, based on fact.
http://www.jamesalexanderthom.com/sea.html


----------



## Addie

Kayelle said:


> Ok, I think I'm understanding a little better now, that for some people repeating a movie or book is like listening to a musical piece over and over. Thanks Addie.
> I know this is the movie thread but thanks Addie for the Kent Chronicle books recommendation. I just ordered the first in the series for my Nook as I too love to read American history. By the way, have you read From Sea to Shining Sea by James Alexander Thom? It's my all time favorite historical novel, based on fact.
> jamesthom


 
You are welcome Kayelle. I apologize for getting wordy with my answer. But I tend to get carried away when I feel so strongly about something. 
Now that the warm weather is here to stay it is time to head for the library. Your recommendation has been written down as my next book to read.


----------



## Dawgluver

I had on "Rest Stop: Don't Look Back".  Yeesh.  Thought I'd punched  in "Drugstore Cowboy".  Slim pickin's tonight.

Slash, blood and gore. It reminded me a bit of "Hostel".   DH couldn't watch it.  Really gross.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Watched _War Horse_, again.  Love that movie.


----------



## Barbara L

Thursday night we watched John Wayne's last movie (he was great to the end!), "The Shootist."

We saw "Lincoln" Friday night. We loved it. 

Then we watched the new "Red Dawn." I had never seen the original. This one was good (could have done without some of the language), but it will never be a favorite.

Tonight I watched "Cirque du Soleil: Worlds Away." It was a little weird at first, but the story tied the acts together and I ended up loving it. I would love to see Cirque du Soleil in person!

In response to the question about watching movies over, I agree with what was already said. To add to something PF said, some movies are actually better the second time around. One example I can think of is M. Night Shayamalan's "The Village." I was disappointed in it the first time because it wasn't the least bit scary. The second time, however, it was actually kind of scary because that time you understood who the *real* monsters were.

I have certain movies that I like to put on when I am in certain moods. If I am down in the dumps or just feel "blah" and need a pick-me-up movie that I don't need to focus on too much, I throw what I call a "teeny-bopper girlie movie" in. Usually "50 First Dates," "13 Going on 30," or "Bewitched."


----------



## tinlizzie

Last night on TV was _Barry Lyndon_, Stanley Kubrick's epic of a movie, starring Ryan O'Neal.  The story movement was absolutely glacial, but I'm glad I was patient; the location settings and scenes were just beautiful and so very well chosen for their like-a-painting effect.  Another reason to enjoy a larger TV screen.  The soundtrack wasn't bad, either.


----------



## Steve Kroll

Watched "Life of Pi" last night in 3D. At first, I disagreed when it beat out "Lincoln" for Best Picture. But after watching it again, I think.the Motion Picture Academy got it right. Lincoln is a masterpiece in its own right, but Pi is just all around a magnificent piece of storytelling.


----------



## Kylie1969

Last night we watched The Dish

Great film, really enjoyed it


----------



## jharris

Kayelle said:
			
		

> I hope you all don't mind, but I have a point of discussion. I'm puzzled why so many people watch a movie or read a book more than once? I've always wondered about this. There are so many books to be read and so many movies to be seen I don't understand why so many people repeat their experiences when they have already "been there, done that". It seems like a waste of time to me as long as I have an intact memory. With very few exceptions, I want a new experience with both books and movies. I'll admit I reread a favorite book of mine recently, that I read over thirty years ago and it was a wonderful revisit although I had forgotten much of it so that's an exception. On the other hand, I just don't understand seeing or reading a story I remember well. Maybe someone can enlighten me. By the way, I don't have a DVD or book library for obvious reasons.



Hi Kayelle,

I used to buy and collect movies. I found that I rarely watched them again.

I ended up sending them to Iraq and Afghanistan for our service members God bless 'em!

I do have a few favorites that I will watch again.

Lawrence of Arabia, Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid, Patton, Always, To Kill a Mockingbird and Shakespeare in Love to name a few that come to mind.

Lately I peruse the movie section at the drug store and buy the oldies but goodies. I never pay more than $4 unless I find something special.

I love old movies and find that they're much better than the remakes by far.


----------



## Kylie1969

This afternoon we are going to watch Monsters Inc in 3D


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Just finished _Hope Springs_ it was quite nice.


----------



## Kylie1969

Mum watched that recently, she liked it too


----------



## Kayelle

Steve Kroll said:


> Watched "Life of Pi" last night in 3D. At first, I disagreed when it beat out "Lincoln" for Best Picture. But after watching it again, I think.the Motion Picture Academy got it right. Lincoln is a masterpiece in its own right, but Pi is just all around a magnificent piece of storytelling.



Actually Steve, the Oscar went to "Argo" for the best picture of the year, although both Pi and Lincoln were nominated.


----------



## Barbara L

Tonight we watched "Stand Off," with Brendan Fraser. Absolutely vile language. Good story though.


----------



## FrankZ

Last night I watched Monsters  I had never heard of it but it was available via Amazon prime streaming and I thought I might as well try it.

Twas ok.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

FrankZ said:


> Last night I watched Monsters  I had never heard of it but it was available via Amazon prime streaming and I thought I might as well try it.
> 
> Twas ok.



Doesn't look like anything I would watch.  Is Game of Thrones back on?


----------



## FrankZ

Started yesterday.  I recorded cause Kathleen is visiting her dad.

I may watch it before she gets back, I may wait.. only time will tell.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Then maybe you will stop picking up strange movies off Amazon Prime...


----------



## jharris

I found this at a yard sale on my way to work this morning.

http://m.imdb.com/title/tt0045162/

Gregory Peck... how could I go weong?


----------



## pacanis

I watched Troy again, for about the fourth time.
Now watching Collateral... for the second 

Monsters has been in my queue for a while. One of these days...


----------



## Barbara L

We finally got to see "Les Misérables" last night. Who knew Hugh Jackman could make me cry?! We loved it!


----------



## Steve Kroll

Kayelle said:


> Actually Steve, the Oscar went to "Argo" for the best picture of the year, although both Pi and Lincoln were nominated.



Oops... I meant to say Best Director.


----------



## FrankZ

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Then maybe you will stop picking up strange movies off Amazon Prime...



Any strange movie on Amazon Prime would have been better than what I witnessed last night.


----------



## Cerise

Speaking of strange, lol, I watched a documentary on BBC America, _The Agony and the Ecstasy of Phil Spector_.  I learned a little more about his career & The _Wall of Sound_.  I enjoyed the old b/w footage of the songs of the '60s, etc.  Great editing of silent courtroom scenes overlapped with videos.  Still, the film left me with chills, & wondering about the real man.


----------



## vitauta

roger ebert, one of our best american film critics, passed away at the age of 70.  usually, if roger liked a film, i could expect to like it too, and for much of his same reasons.  r.i.p., roger....


----------



## laytonga

My wide and I watched Gifted Hands, The Ben Carson Story.  Excellent movie


----------



## PrincessFiona60

vitauta said:


> roger ebert, one of our best american film critics, passed away at the age of 70.  usually, if roger liked a film, i could expect to like it too, and for much of his same reasons.  r.i.p., roger....



Yes, very sad, RIP Roger


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Yes, very sad, RIP Roger



+1..


----------



## jharris

+2

A critics opinion has never been the deciding factor for me in choosing a movie but IMO Rogers reviews were on the money most of the time.

Given the range of tastes in movie audiences Rogers accuracy was nothing short of phenomenal.


----------



## jharris

I watched Taken 2 last night.

It was ok. Lots of action. It met bit did not exceed my expectations.

http://m.imdb.com/title/tt1397280/


----------



## buckytom

i watched snow "white and the huntsman" this morning as i did battle with work emails.
 it was ok. i expected more from the story. no happily ever after. 

is it me, or is charlize theron a perfect mannequin head? you can make her as beautiful or as ugly as you want.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Rise of the Guardians. I heard so many reviews that claimed that it was a disapointment, so many people I heard say it was boring. I must just be weird because I freaking loved it! I loved the concept and the characters. I loved the fun spirit through it. I loved the fanciful, whimsical theme. And the Sandman was just wicked cool. I loved the way it made me think about being a kid. I just really enjoyed it.


----------



## jharris

End of Watch

I just woke up and turned it off.

The movie was interminably slow and had no discernible plot.

Two thumbs down.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> Rise of the Guardians. I heard so many reviews that claimed that it was a disapointment, so many people I heard say it was boring. I must just be weird because I freaking loved it! I loved the concept and the characters. I loved the fun spirit through it. I loved the fanciful, whimsical theme. And the Sandman was just wicked cool. I loved the way it made me think about being a kid. I just really enjoyed it.



I enjoyed it, too.  Great fantasy!  Shrek fell asleep.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I enjoyed it, too.  Great fantasy!  Shrek fell asleep.



I do have to admit that they could have given the villain a bit more punch, and I think that's what lost a lot of people. There wasn't a real sense of conflict. They could have shown the children's fear during their nightmares and the substance of the nightmares. They could have made the sad scenes stick more. It didn't have the tension and drama that some films have where you find yourself genuinly fearing for the characters that you love. But for me, that was ok. It was a bit of escapism with enough really funny moments and neat concepts to hold my attention. It was light-hearted and fun and I loved it for that.


----------



## Kylie1969

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> Rise of the Guardians. I heard so many reviews that claimed that it was a disapointment, so many people I heard say it was boring. I must just be weird because I freaking loved it! I loved the concept and the characters. I loved the fun spirit through it. I loved the fanciful, whimsical theme. And the Sandman was just wicked cool. I loved the way it made me think about being a kid. I just really enjoyed it.



We loved it too!

We are going to watch it in 3D also, think it will be great


----------



## PrincessFiona60

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> I do have to admit that they could have given the villain a bit more punch, and I think that's what lost a lot of people. There wasn't a real sense of conflict. They could have shown the children's fear during their nightmares and the substance of the nightmares. They could have made the sad scenes stick more. It didn't have the tension and drama that some films have where you find yourself genuinly fearing for the characters that you love. But for me, that was ok. It was a bit of escapism with enough really funny moments and neat concepts to hold my attention. It was light-hearted and fun and I loved it for that.



I agree on those points on a movie for adults...but I think this movie is appropriate for little-uns.  And sometimes we need something that is innocent and fluffy to give our brains a rest.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Watched _Kill Bill vol 1_ last night, too late to sit up for Vol 2.


----------



## pacanis

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Watched _Kill Bill vol 1_ last night, too late to sit up for Vol 2.


 
Zamfir's Lonley Shepherd is my ringtone 

I watched Lawrence of Arabia last night, start to finish. Whew. I followed that up with that movie mentioned abaove, The Ben Carson story. Watching an older Cuba play a college student was scary  Good low budget story though.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

pacanis said:


> *Zamfir's Lonley Shepherd is my ringtone*
> 
> I watched Lawrence of Arabia last night, start to finish. Whew. I followed that up with that movie mentioned abaove, The Ben Carson story. Watching an older Cuba play a college student was scary  Good low budget story though.



Thanks for that!  Got it downloaded.  And the Vonage music, too!


----------



## pacanis

Woohoo, woo-hoohoo...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

pacanis said:


> Woohoo, woo-hoohoo...




The 5,6,7,8s - Woo Hoo - YouTube


----------



## JoAnn L.

Going to watch my DVD from Netflix called, Hercule Poirot: Death In The Clouds.


----------



## jharris

I really enjoy Poirot as well.

As far as mysteries go I also enjoyed PBSs presentations of a modern era Sherlock Homes... 

http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/masterpiece/sherlock/

And a Swedish detective in Wallander...

http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/masterpiece/programs/wallander/

Edit: I should have posted this in the TV thread.

Sorry


----------



## CharlieD

Saw Robot and Frank the other night. Nice.


----------



## Kylie1969

We watched that a couple of weeks ago Charlie, we loved, good film


----------



## FrankZ

We are in that part of the week where we are watching the recorded shows.  We did watch the latest Vikings last night.


----------



## pacanis

FrankZ said:


> We are in that part of the week where we are watching the recorded shows. We did watch the latest Vikings last night.


 
Did you pick up on how Ragnar acts differently now? It seems he went through a character change now that he's earl.


----------



## FrankZ

pacanis said:


> Did you pick up on how Ragnar acts differently now? It seems he went through a character change now that he's earl.




Ever evolving.  The series isn't interesting.  Would have been better on a proper network.


----------



## jharris

pacanis said:
			
		

> Did you pick up on how Ragnar acts differently now? It seems he went through a character change now that he's earl.



Hey! Maybe he's going through manopause!

It happens y'know!


----------



## FrankZ

We watch The Lincoln Lawyer last night.  Not bad, not great.  In the end it did its job of entertaining for a bit.


----------



## justplainbill

"Tomorrow Is Forever" - 1946


----------



## PrincessFiona60

_Django Unchained_ - that was an epic movie, loved it and so funny! I know it's not for everyone, but we enjoyed it.


----------



## Jessica_Morris

Right now me and DH are watching Indiana Jones.  Tomorrow we are going to see Oblivion and Olympus at the drive in movie theatre.


----------



## Barbara L

We just watched "Insidious" on Netflix. It was predictable but ok. The shrieking music at the beginning and end were horrible.


----------



## FrankZ

We watched American Reunion last night.  It does prove the franchise is done.  It had moments, but I think they have played the angles from all 6 functions now.


----------



## pacanis

FrankZ said:


> We watched American Reunion last night. It does prove the franchise is done. It had moments, but I think they have played the angles from all 6 functions now.


 
That one took me a while to know what movie you were talking about.
I watched it about 3/4 of the way through, until something better came along... which took much too long.


----------



## Barbara L

Barbara L said:


> We just watched "Insidious" on Netflix. It was predictable but ok. The shrieking music at the beginning and end were horrible.


"Was" horrible. Sheesh, I'm getting old!


----------



## roadfix

Jessica_Morris said:


> Right now me and DH are watching Indiana Jones.  Tomorrow we are going to see Oblivion and Olympus at the drive in movie theatre.



They still have drive-ins?


----------



## Steve Kroll

We're off to see "Oblivion" tonight. Been looking forward to it for months now. I sure hope it lives up to our expectations.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Steve Kroll said:


> We're off to see "Oblivion" tonight. Been looking forward to it for months now. I sure hope it lives up to our expectations.



I hear the lead actor comes up short.


----------



## jharris

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> I hear the lead actor comes up short.



Laughing!

You just couldn't resist could you?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

jharris said:


> Laughing!
> 
> You just couldn't resist could you?



Absolutely not...


----------



## jharris

Good on ya' then. Keep up the good work.


----------



## FrankZ

We watched the classic Office Space again tonight.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

FrankZ said:


> We watched the classic Office Space again tonight.


 
I believe you have my stapler...


----------



## Kylie1969

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I hear the lead actor comes up short.


----------



## jharris

I watched part of Ted last night.

Too crude! One doesn't have to be grotesque to be funny.

Groan!

Stop

Eject

What a stinker!


----------



## Steve Kroll

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I hear the lead actor comes up short.





The movie was okay. I liked it for the most part, but there are a few big holes in the story.


----------



## Dawgluver

Dark Shadows.  Campy enough.  Enjoyed seeing Alice Cooper!  I liked it, though Barnabas Collins was no Captain Jack Sparrow.


----------



## Somebunny

Dawgluver, was it anything like the old soap opera?  I never missed an episode when I was a teen.


----------



## Dawgluver

Bunny, it really doesn't follow the original series, but it was enjoyable in a nice creepy way.  I used to run home to watch the series too!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Somebunny said:


> Dawgluver, was it [Dark Shadows] anything like the old soap opera?  I never missed an episode when I was a teen.





Dawgluver said:


> Bunny, it really doesn't follow the original series, but it was enjoyable in a nice creepy way.  I used to run home to watch the series too!



I'd watch it too!  _We're showing our ages, right?_  Except I was watching it because the kids I babysat liked to watch it.  Still fun.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Get our movies from the library because 1) we're basically cheap and 2) the theaters won't stop the movie if I want to take a potty break or get more to drink or eat.  They're like that, ya know.

Saw "Trouble with the Curve" because I'm a baseball nut.  Was impressed with JT's acting chops!  Always thought of Timberlake as a teenybop singer.  Wish the disc had more outtakes though.


----------



## FrankZ

We watched Lincoln tonight.  I have been waiting to see it.  Very well done.





PrincessFiona60 said:


> I believe you have my stapler...



I could burn this place down.





jharris said:


> I watched part of Ted last night.
> 
> Too crude! One doesn't have to be grotesque to be funny.
> 
> Groan!
> 
> Stop
> 
> Eject
> 
> What a stinker!



We enjoyed Ted, we thought it was right funny.  Neither one of us offends easily.


----------



## jharris

FrankZ said:
			
		

> I could burn this place down.
> 
> We enjoyed Ted, we thought it was right funny.  Neither one of us offends easily.



It was funny in some parts.

I'm no prude. I just thought what was a neat premise was ruined by a gratuitous use of profanity and all manner of other crudity.


----------



## Kylie1969

We havent bothered with Ted, I agree, too much crud going on...I like to enjoy my films, not watch crap!


----------



## jharris

Kylie1969 said:
			
		

> We havent bothered with Ted, I agree, too much crud going on...I like to enjoy my films, not watch crap!



Well, I imagine that some folks might not enjoy some of the movies that I do.

To each their own.


----------



## Kylie1969

Yes, it certainly is each to their own 

I feel a lot of movies dont need to have half the crud they have in them, a good storyline is far better


----------



## jharris

I agree.

I really enjoy vintage and classic movies.

Back then there was a sexual element in the movies but it was only suggestive.

There's nothing wrong with leaving a little to the imagination.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

FrankZ said:


> We watched Lincoln tonight.  I have been waiting to see it.  Very well done....



Can't wait to see that one.  Also waiting for our turn at "Silver Linings Playbook".  Himself will be tired of sports movies by the time we go through my wish list.


----------



## jharris

You won't be disappointed with Lincoln CG.

A must see for sure


----------



## Barbara L

We watched "Skyfall: 007" at our friends' tonight. We enjoyed it.


----------



## Kylie1969

jharris said:


> I agree.
> 
> I really enjoy vintage and classic movies.
> 
> Back then there was a sexual element in the movies but it was only suggestive.
> 
> There's nothing wrong with leaving a little to the imagination.



Couldnt have said it better myself


----------



## justplainbill

Canadian Bacon


----------



## tinlizzie

The Confessions of Robert Crumb.  What a life!  What a guy!


----------



## vitauta

tinlizzie said:


> The Confessions of Robert Crumb.  What a life!  What a guy!






thanks for the tip, tin!  i wouldn't want to have to live the life of robert crumb, but i'm thankful that he is--living that life.  living it for us, living it with us at times.  a special thanks to rc for bringing light to the dark recesses of our minds and hearts. well, recognition at least....

for anyone interested, this movie can be viewed on youtube.


----------



## FrankZ

I also have less miserables waiting for when Kathleen gets back from the garden.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

The Miserables, know the story, I think listening to it be sung, again, is just something I do not want to sit through...

Back to "Destroyed in Seconds" on the Velocity Channel.


----------



## jharris

tinlizzie said:
			
		

> The Confessions of Robert Crumb.  What a life!  What a guy!



Thanks TL,

That sounds very interesting.

http://m.imdb.com/title/tt0255902/plotsummary

Thanks for the tip Vituata.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yR9vfcNYBhc&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## bakechef

Last night watched Sweeney Todd...

I knew that this was a very dark tale, but it was even more dark and than I expected.  It was OK.


----------



## FrankZ

PrincessFiona60 said:


> The Miserables, know the story, I think listening to it be sung, again, is just something I do not want to sit through...



I knew there was singing, but I didn't realize it was nothing but.  I ended up fairly annoyed with it.



bakechef said:


> Last night watched Sweeney Todd...
> 
> I knew that this was a very dark tale, but it was even more dark and than I expected.  It was OK.



Sweeny Todd was awesome, in a dark macabre sort of way.


----------



## bakechef

FrankZ said:


> I knew there was singing, but I didn't realize it was nothing but.  I ended up fairly annoyed with it.
> 
> 
> 
> Sweeny Todd was awesome, in a dark macabre sort of way.



It was good, but I may not have been in the mood for it, I was kind of a grouch yesterday...


----------



## FrankZ

bakechef said:


> It was good, but I may not have been in the mood for it, I was kind of a grouch yesterday...




Grouch can ruin things at times.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

FrankZ said:


> Grouch can ruin things at times.



I resent that, I rarely ruin things...just make you miserable...


----------



## FrankZ

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I resent that, I rarely ruin things...just make you miserable...



Brat...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

FrankZ said:


> Brat...



I resemble that remark!


----------



## tinlizzie

On Netflix streaming, I watched _Broken English_, written and directed by Zoe Cassavettes.  A pleasant enough tale of a modern 30-ish single girl looking for love but striking out over and over through no fault of her own.  Starred Parker Posey, who was a treat to watch in _Best of Show_, one of my favorite films.  What a great smile she has!  Also Gina Rowlands (I'm assuming she's Zoe's mother) with cameos from Roy Thinnes & Peter Bogdanovich.  Some very nice location shots in Paris.


----------



## pacanis

Big fan of Parker Posey 
In spite of her often quirky characters.
That's not a bee, it's a fish.
Well it kind of looks like a bee. It has stripes.


----------



## cjmmytunes

Waiting for my Breaking Dawn Part 2 DVD to come in, then I'm going to have a Twilight marathon.  Wonder if anyone has ever seen "Young Doctors in Love"?


----------



## Kylie1969

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I resemble that remark!


----------



## pacanis

I feel the need... the need for speed!
Sword fight, sword fight 
Like I need to see Top Gun again, but it's one of those movies.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I watch movies over and over...nothing wrong with that.

I watch movies over and over...nothing wrong with that.


----------



## jharris

http://m.imdb.com/title/tt0057251/


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Lincoln is waiting for me at the library.  Then again, I suppose it's a safer place than a theatre.  _~~~ Still too soon, huh?_


----------



## pacanis

lol, that was funny, CG.
In a sad, twisted sort of way


----------



## Kylie1969

The X-Files - Fight The Future


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> Lincoln is waiting for me at the library.  Then again, I suppose it's a safer place than a theatre.  _~~~ Still too soon, huh?_



ROFL!!!


----------



## tinlizzie

_The Last Exotic_ _Marigold Hotel_.  Great cast, was prepared to not like it as much as I did.  Ooo that Maggie Smith!

What do you do with a movie that has a character the same name as your late ex, with some of his unpleasant failings -- a pot I don't want stirred.

And a few weeks ago I watched George Clooney's _Descendants_ without knowing the story line in advance.  Good movie, but a mistake for me personally when the details broadsided me, bringing up unhappy times.  That being said, I get annoyed with movie trailers telling absolutely everything.


----------



## tinlizzie

Guess I piggybacked a petty vent that time.  Sorry.

And I misspelled Gena Rowlands' name.  (Mrs. John Cassavetes)


----------



## FrankZ

Cooking Goddess said:


> Lincoln is waiting for me at the library.  Then again, I suppose it's a safer place than a theatre.  _~~~ Still too soon, huh?_



"So Mrs Lincoln, what did you think of the play?"


----------



## Kylie1969

tinlizzie said:


> _The Last Exotic_ _Marigold Hotel_.  Great cast, was prepared to not like it as much as I did.  Ooo that Maggie Smith!



My mum loved that film Lizzie


----------



## Cooking Goddess

pacanis said:


> lol, that was funny, CG.
> In a sad, twisted sort of way



Sometimes my sense of humor forgets to check in with my sense of decorum.


----------



## Kylie1969

Cooking Goddess said:


> Sometimes my sense of humor forgets to check in with my sense of decorum.



I love your sense of humour CG


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Kylie1969 said:


> I love your sense of humour CG



Thanks.  The way I figure it no matter how long you live, life is too short to be grumpy.


----------



## Kylie1969

Here, here


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I watch movies over and over...nothing wrong with that.
> 
> I watch movies over and over...nothing wrong with that.


 
 And it doesn't affect you, affect you, affect you?


----------



## Kylie1969

Addie said:


> And it doesn't affect you, affect you, affect you?


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Addie said:


> And it doesn't affect you, affect you, affect you?





Kylie1969 said:


>



Ditto!


----------



## buckytom

i watched "the right stuff" this morning.

great flick.


----------



## jharris

That is a great flick, great cast and a true story to boot

Definitely watchover worthy. 

A must see for anyone who hasn't seen it.

http://m.imdb.com/title/tt0112384/


----------



## Barbara L

We watched "Schindler's List" last night. I had never seen it before. Very moving.


----------



## tinlizzie

Last night it was "Coming Home," what was originally BBC TV.  It was not my cup of tea, but I did enjoy seeing Keira Knightly as a teenager -- date of the filming was 1998.  I didn't know she was in the business that long ago.  She was such a pretty youngster.

Two nights ago I enjoyed very much the second viewing of "Vatel," a delicious portrayal of the French King Louis XIV (Julian Sands) on a short visit to the countryside estate of one of his minions and the lengths to which all concerned strove to honor (and not annoy) the King.   I thought of Mel Brooks' "It's Good to be King."  Talk about pulling out all the stops!

The cast was wonderful...Uma Thurman, Tim Roth -- soooo good, at his conniving, scornful best, and starring Gerard Depardieu as Vatel, who was in charge of all the food and entertainment.  The depictions of the kitchens and preparation of glorious foods was a feast for the eyes.  I must Google to see if/how accurate the story is -- it was said to be a true story.  It was interesting to see that the King even had a "royal wiper" after his noisy attempt to move his bowels.  

A gorgeous film all around.


----------



## Addie

buckytom said:


> i watched "the right stuff" this morning.
> 
> great flick.


 
I am a history buff. And considering my age, I have lived through a lot of movies that the present generation only read about or hear from their parents. As a result of my age, I know how it ends. That takes away the unknown ending for me. I love WWII movies, but they have to have a second story line to hold me. I know how the war ends. I don't know what happens to a certain character and that is what hold my interest. 

I remember being glued to the TV and hoping that it all turns out all right. All of America was glue to the TV with me. 

One of the story lines that have never been shown is that a lot of the astronauts have become divorced. The wives found the whole experience of being in the spotlight very disturbing and disruptive to their family life. I would love to see a story along these lines. What publicity can do to a family.


----------



## Ardge

cjmmytunes said:


> Waiting for my Breaking Dawn Part 2 DVD to come in, then I'm going to have a Twilight marathon.  Wonder if anyone has ever seen "Young Doctors in Love"?



YOUNG DOCTORS IN LOVE????

I LOVE that movie. L O V E

"What's wrong with this guy?" 
"We won't know till after the autopsy." 

"Wha???"


----------



## FrankZ

Over the last couple days we have watched Traffic, Django Unchained and Red Dawn (the new one).


----------



## PrincessFiona60

How was _Red Dawn_...as compared to the first one?

Loved _Django Unchained_.


----------



## cjmmytunes

Ardge said:


> YOUNG DOCTORS IN LOVE????
> 
> I LOVE that movie. L O V E
> 
> "What's wrong with this guy?"
> "We won't know till after the autopsy."
> 
> "Wha???"



I know this isn't a movie - but - do you happen to watch General Hospital?


----------



## Dawgluver

Don't care for soaps.

Watched "Snow White and the Huntsman" , and liked it!


----------



## jharris

Barbara L said:
			
		

> We watched "Schindler's List" last night. I had never seen it before. Very moving.



A great movie but I can't wrap my head around the cruelty and total disregard for human compassion and decency of the nazis .

Pure evil incarnate.

It's important to remember that "the holocaust" is but one in a long line seen throughout history.

The crusades, the Salem witch trials, the crimes against humanity of pol pot, Idi Amin, Uganda, Rwanda, the Spanish inquisition etc. and presently the islamofascist (never to be confused with Muslim) holocauast against "the infidel).

There are so many that it boggles my mind and I'm sure that I've left out so many.

Sorry to be so maudlin.


----------



## pacanis

jharris said:


> A great movie but I can't wrap my head around the cruelty and total disregard for human compassion and decency of the nazis .
> 
> Pure evil incarnate.
> 
> It's important to remember that "the holocaust" is but one in a long line seen throughout history.
> 
> The crusades, the Salem witch trials, the crimes against humanity of pol pot, Idi Amin, Uganda, Rwanda, the Spanish inquisition etc. and presently the islamofascist (never to be confused with Muslim) holocauast against "the infidel).
> 
> There are so many that it boggles my mind and I'm sure that I've left out so many.
> 
> Sorry to be so maudlin.


 
Nobody ever mentions the way we pushed the Native Americans out of our way


----------



## Dawgluver

pacanis said:


> Nobody ever mentions the way we pushed the Native Americans out of our way



Yes, another story.


----------



## pacanis

Dawgluver said:


> Yes, another story.


 
The last seen in Apocalypto comes to mind.


----------



## Dawgluver

pacanis said:


> The last seen in Apocalypto comes to mind.



You're right, Pac.  Enjoyed that movie, really bloody!

There is also a book, Bury My Heart At Wounded Knee.  Haven't read it, but I should.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> You're right, Pac.  Enjoyed that movie, really bloody!
> 
> There is also a book, Bury My Heart At Wounded Knee.  Haven't read it, but I should.



All of us should read Wounded Knee...and many other books that will make you sick at the inhumanity of man. Only by reading about our collective past can we hopefully avoid the same things in the future.  One group left off the list above is the Japanese-Americans and Italian-Americans who were held in camps, here in the United States.  I can't forget them, my God-Mother was held in such a camp.


----------



## jharris

pacanis said:
			
		

> Nobody ever mentions the way we pushed the Native Americans out of our way



That didn't come immediately to mind but I thought of it after my post.

You're absolutely right. The indigenous peoples of the Americas were subjected to a holocaust perpetrated by Europeans from the southern tip of Chile to the arctic circle.

As far as our internment camps during WWII go.... Although the treatment of those prisoners and the confiscation of their property was a travesty they were not slaughtered. Not a holocaust IMO.

It's important to note that many immigrant and native males of fighting age volunteered to serve in our military prove their love of and loyalty to their adopted/native country. They served with honor and distinction and many of them never saw the US again.

The Navajo code talkers very likely saved us from defeat.

http://www.navajocodetalkers.org/


----------



## jharris

Soooo.....

In order to make up for this unintended hijack may I recommend...

http://m.imdb.com/find?q=code+talkers&button.x=0&button.y=0&button=Search


----------



## pacanis

Using the Navajos native language for code was ingenious IMO.


----------



## Addie

jharris said:


> That didn't come immediately to mind but I thought of it after my post.
> 
> You're absolutely right. The indigenous peoples of the Americas were subjected to a holocaust perpetrated by Europeans from the southern tip of Chile to the arctic circle.
> 
> As far as our internment camps during WWII go.... Although the treatment of those prisoners and the confiscation of their property was a travesty they were not slaughtered. Not a holocaust IMO.
> 
> It's important to note that many immigrant and native males of fighting age volunteered to serve in our military prove their love of and loyalty to their adopted/native country. They served with honor and distinction and many of them never saw the US again.
> 
> The Navajo code talkers very likely saved us from defeat.
> 
> Official Site of the Navajo Code Talkers


 
When I worked for Wyeth Pharaceutical we had a woman who was a Navejo. I mentioned the Code Talkers to her. She told me that growing up on the reservation, she never heard of them until the movie came out. She asked her uncle about it. She knew he served in the PTO. He was surprised that she knew. They kept the secret until the movie was released. Even then, he was reluctant to talk to her about it. She hounded him until he opened up with her. It definitely gave her a sense of pride. She saw the movie more than once.


----------



## Barbara L

Addie said:


> When I worked for Wyeth Pharaceutical we had a woman who was a Navejo. I mentioned the Code Talkers to her. She told me that growing up on the reservation, she never heard of them until the movie came out. She asked her uncle about it. She knew he served in the PTO. He was surprised that she knew. They kept the secret until the movie was released. Even then, he was reluctant to talk to her about it. She hounded him until he opened up with her. It definitely gave her a sense of pride. She saw the movie more than once.


It wasn't much of a secret before the movie. I knew about them for years through high school history classes and other sources since. I love the movie and am glad it showed more people what a great contribution the code talkers made.


----------



## jharris

The code talkers were forbidden to discuss the program until well after the war.

It doesn't surprise me that many of them kept it to themselves until well after the program became declassified.

Many vets don't like to discuss their service even with those closest to them.

Yes it is a great source of pride amongst Navajos and should be.


----------



## pacanis

If this had happened earlier, I'm talking about the wind talkers becoming known, I can see Robert Townsend coming up with one of those satires he used to make called Ebonics Talkers


----------



## pacanis

This morning I watched a 1945 movie called The Southerner. I did not like the ending. I guess the theme was that no matter how hard you work, there is no happy ending in sight.


----------



## Katie H

Last night we watched an old Paul Newman film, think it was done in 1982, called _The Verdict_.  It was very good but albeit a bit slow I think because of the attention to building a good foundation.  When it was all said and done, it was fascinating and certainly got our attention.


----------



## FrankZ

PrincessFiona60 said:


> How was _Red Dawn_...as compared to the first one?
> 
> Loved _Django Unchained_.



If you liked the first you should like the second.  If you hated the first you should hate the second.

They are both late night, can't sleep repeat watches.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

The 16th president is now at our house.  Waiting for Thursday night when I can devote the full 2 hours and 15 minutes to it.  Until then I have baseball games at night.  Yeah, I got weird priorities!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

FrankZ said:


> If you liked the first you should like the second.  If you hated the first you should hate the second.
> 
> They are both late night, can't sleep repeat watches.



Thanks Frank!

Geeze now I have to do something nice for you....


----------



## Barbara L

Cooking Goddess said:


> The 16th president is now at our house.  Waiting for Thursday night when I can devote the full 2 hours and 15 minutes to it.  Until then I have baseball games at night.  Yeah, I got weird priorities!


It is fitting that he stay at your house for awhile. After all, so many people have slept in his bedroom at the White House.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Barbara L said:


> It is fitting that he stay at your house for awhile. After all, so many people have slept in his bedroom at the White House.



Except he's on top the entertainment center.  Maybe I'll fluff up the pillows and have him wait in the guest bedroom.


----------



## Barbara L

Cooking Goddess said:


> Except he's on top the entertainment center.  Maybe I'll fluff up the pillows and have him wait in the guest bedroom.


----------



## FrankZ

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Thanks Frank!
> 
> Geeze now I have to do something nice for you....




NOW?  Sheesh...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

FrankZ said:


> NOW?  Sheesh...



What?  Too soon???


----------



## FrankZ

PrincessFiona60 said:


> What?  Too soon???



Yeah, that's what I was thinking.

Someone remind me to put the cookies on top of the fridge.


----------



## Steve Kroll

Cooking Goddess said:


> The 16th president is now at our house.  Waiting for Thursday night when I can devote the full 2 hours and 15 minutes to it.  Until then I have baseball games at night.  Yeah, I got weird priorities!


Well, he's waited for 150 years. A little longer won't hurt.


----------



## FrankZ

Steve Kroll said:


> Well, he's waited for 150 years. A little longer won't hurt.



Yer a funny man I tell ya.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Watched "Lincoln" last night.  Wow.  It was absolutely mesmerizing.  Then again, how could Spielberg lose when he had Doris Kearns Goodwin for his source material?  Also, the way the three threads of the movie (family, war and politics) were woven together was seamless.  Highly recommend if you haven't seen it.


----------



## pacanis

I just caught the tail end of Fargo. Ya...

And last night it was Bad Boys, that old Sean Penn kids in prison movie. Good flick.


----------



## jharris

I watched The Impossible night before last.

Wow!

http://m.imdb.com/title/tt1649419/


----------



## Cathy204

I watched Sherlock Holmes game of Shadows like 30 times...love me some RDJ!  I have Avengers on right now.  I'm a huge Marvel fan.


----------



## Barbara L

Earlier tonight we watched "Milltown Pride." Right now we are watching a low-budget horror movie on HuluPlus, "Area 407."


----------



## Kylie1969

Last night we watched The X-Files "I Want To Believe"


----------



## Kylie1969

Cathy204 said:


> I watched Sherlock Holmes game of Shadows like 30 times...love me some RDJ!  I have Avengers on right now.  I'm a huge Marvel fan.



We have seen the Avengers film a couple of times now and also have it in 3D to watch next 

Have you seen the new Iron Man film?


----------



## Cathy204

Kylie1969 said:


> We have seen the Avengers film a couple of times now and also have it in 3D to watch next
> 
> Have you seen the new Iron Man film?



No, not yet. ...I am so looking forward to it.  It look like it will be really good.


----------



## tinlizzie

Just to see a young William Peterson of NCIS fame, I ordered up "Manhunter" (1986) on Netflix.  It incorporated a story line post-Hannibal Lector, adapted from _Red Dragon_ -- Peterson's looks didn't disappoint me, but the movie did.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

tinlizzie said:


> Just to see a young William Peterson of NCIS fame, I ordered up "Manhunter" (1986) on Netflix.  It incorporated a story line post-Hannibal Lector, adapted from _Red Dragon_ -- Peterson's looks didn't disappoint me, but the movie did.



You mean William Peterson of CSI fame...


----------



## CharlieD

Saw Intochables last night, rented from Netflix. French movie with subtitles, but it was great. based on the true story.


----------



## FrankZ

We watched the Campaign the other night.

It was funnier than I expected.

It isn't for the feint of heart.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

FrankZ said:


> We watched the Campaign the other night.
> 
> It was funnier than I expected.
> 
> It isn't for the feint of heart.



feint =  A deceptive action calculated to divert attention from one's real purpose.

I am sure you meant "Faint of Heart" = people who are squeamish; someone who is sickened or disturbed by unpleasantness or challenge

Yes, I have my grammar police hat on today...here to make your life...interesting.


----------



## vitauta

PrincessFiona60 said:


> feint =  A deceptive action calculated to divert attention from one's real purpose.
> 
> I am sure you meant "Faint of Heart" = people who are squeamish; someone who is sickened or disturbed by unpleasantness or challenge
> 
> Yes, I have my grammar police hat on today...here to make your life...interesting.




you're more like a 'grammar nanny' than the 'grammar police', pf--one who, like a favorite auntie, loves everything about you, buys you the coolest gifts, often without a special reason, and forgives with broad strokes....


----------



## PrincessFiona60

vitauta said:


> you're more like a 'grammar nanny' than the 'grammar police', pf--one who, like a favorite auntie, loves everything about you, buys you the coolest gifts, often without a special reason, and forgives with broad strokes....



and teases you any chance she gets...


----------



## Steve Kroll

We watched "John Dies at the End". It was so weird, that I almost didn't make it to the end to see if John actually dies or not.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Steve Kroll said:


> We watched "John Dies at the End". It was so weird, that I almost didn't make it to the end to see if John actually dies or not.



Shrek enjoyed the book...did say it was strange but he liked it.


----------



## pacanis

Yesterday was movie day. I watched three, remember two. The remake of Straw Dogs and The Girl With the Dragon Tattoo (or something like that).


----------



## jharris

John Dies at the End.

A movie title and a spoiler rolled into one?


----------



## jharris

[QUOTE="pacanis"

...The Girl With the Dragon Tattoo (or something like that).

[/QUOTE]

That is a great trilogy. Dark, rough but captivating. Not for the squeamish. 

Don't bother with the Hollywood version. Go Swedish on these.

http://m.imdb.com/title/tt1132620/

http://m.imdb.com/title/tt1216487/

http://m.imdb.com/title/tt1343097/


----------



## pacanis

Thanks, J. I pretty much need CC anyway, so subtitles don't bother me.
I had a hunch it might be a series of movies the way it ended. Kind of like the Bourne movies.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

pacanis said:


> Thanks, J. *I pretty much need CC anyway*, so subtitles don't bother me.
> I had a hunch it might be a series of movies the way it ended. Kind of like the Bourne movies.




Huh?


----------



## pacanis

Closed Captioning. 
Now you know what CC means when you are looking at a movie's description ;^)


----------



## PrincessFiona60

pacanis said:


> Closed Captioning.
> Now you know what CC means when you are looking at a movie's description ;^)



Sorry, I tend to say "Huh?" anytime someone says they can't hear something...


----------



## pacanis

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Sorry, I tend to say "Huh?" anytime someone says they can't hear something...


 
Ahhh, I see. A joke for us hearing impaired... 

 
Just joshin' of course. Strike me dead should I become sensitive, or what some refer to as PC


----------



## PrincessFiona60

pacanis said:


> Ahhh, I see. A joke for us hearing impaired...
> 
> 
> Just joshin' of course. Strike me dead should I become sensitive, or what some refer to as PC



I practiced for years on Mom...  Surprised she allowed me to grow...older.


----------



## FrankZ

PrincessFiona60 said:


> feint =  A deceptive action calculated to divert attention from one's real purpose.
> 
> I am sure you meant "Faint of Heart" = people who are squeamish; someone who is sickened or disturbed by unpleasantness or challenge
> 
> Yes, I have my grammar police hat on today...here to make your life...interesting.




Have ya seen it?  I stand by what I said.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

FrankZ said:


> Have ya seen it?  I stand by what I said.



Nope, have not seen it...it has brief nudity...my luck it'll be Zach G...that can't be unseen.  But, I will likely take a fews peeks at it while Shrek has it on.  I will keep your opinion in mind.


----------



## jharris

pacanis said:
			
		

> Thanks, J. I pretty much need CC anyway, so subtitles don't bother me.
> I had a hunch it might be a series of movies the way it ended. Kind of like the Bourne movies.



I dont mind subtitles either but I was pleasantly surprised to find an english soundtrack as an option of the DVD setup menu for these movies.

My hearing is going also.


----------



## jharris

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> Sorry, I tend to say "Huh?" anytime someone says they can't hear something...



Also, heh? eh? Hmm? Say again?, speak up, please enunciate, and my personal favorites " Can you please face me when you speak so I  can read your lips? or Can we have this conversation when we're both in the same room?....

I'm not making fun here. Loss of hearing is a grim reality for many of us myself included.

Bummer.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

jharris said:


> Also, heh? eh? Hmm? Say again?, speak up, please enunciate, and my personal favorites " Can you please face me when you speak so I  can read your lips? or Can we have this conversation when we're both in the same room?....
> 
> I'm not making fun here. Loss of hearing is a grim reality for many of us myself included.
> 
> Bummer.



I have to be in the same room and facing people to hear what they are saying.  Have had since I was 8 years old.  It is a joke in my family because we all sit around and yell at each other, our conversations can be heard out in the middle of the street.  It's only a handicap if I allow it to be...


----------



## FrankZ

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Nope, have not seen it...it has brief nudity...my luck it'll be Zach G...that can't be unseen.  But, I will likely take a fews peeks at it while Shrek has it on.  I will keep your opinion in mind.




You might miss the subtleties if you just peek.  No worries about Zach G and nudity.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

FrankZ said:


> You might miss the subtleties if you just peek.  No worries about Zach G and nudity.



So, Will F...


----------



## jharris

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> I have to be in the same room and facing people to hear what they are saying.  Have had since I was 8 years old.  It is a joke in my family because we all sit around and yell at each other, our conversations can be heard out in the middle of the street.  It's only a handicap if I allow it to be...



You've got a great attitude about it.

I'm not there yet. I find it very frustrating to have to ask people to repeat themselves all the time.

Also, it seems that no matter how many times I tell people that I don't hear well at all they just don't get it.

I don't go to my sisters for movie night anymore because in order for me to hear the dialogue the volume has to be too loud for everyone else.

Aaargh!!!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

jharris said:


> You've got a great attitude about it.
> 
> I'm not there yet. I find it very frustrating to have to ask people to repeat themselves all the time.
> 
> Also, it seems that no matter how many times I tell people that I don't hear well at all they just don't get it.
> 
> I don't go to my sisters for movie night anymore because in order for me to hear the dialogue the volume has to be too loud for everyone else.
> 
> Aaargh!!!!



32 years with Shrek and I'm still telling him I can't hear him from the other room or if I'm running water.  Of course, we know what Ogre's have in their ears...


----------



## jharris

I'm almost afraid to ask.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

jharris said:


> I'm almost afraid to ask.



You haven't seen the movie "Shrek"???  You are missing some great fun!


----------



## buckytom

i watched "abraham lincoln: vampire hunter" when i couldn't sleep this morning. being a fan of vampire stuff going back to dark shadows, i kinda liked it.

then, when i finally fell asleep, i dreamt our home contractors were vampires and i had to kill them with a  silver brad gun.


----------



## jharris

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> You haven't seen the movie "Shrek"???  You are missing some great fun!



I have and really enjoyed it but I don't remember. Sounds like it would be something yucky.

Maybe I subconsciously chose to forget?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

jharris said:


> I have and really enjoyed it but I don't remember. Sounds like it would be something yucky.
> 
> Maybe I subconsciously chose to forget?



Yeah, if I could, I would forget too!  But living with an Ogre and all...


----------



## Cooking Goddess

PrincessFiona60 said:


> 32 years with Shrek and I'm still telling him I can't hear him from the other room or if I'm running water.



What IS it with husbands (one of these days I'm gonna make him a "has-band"  ) talking when we have running water two feet from our ears and his mouth 25 feet further?  Himself sits in his ginormous recliner in the living room, I'm clear across the house in the kitchen with the water running and my counter TV on...and he's asking me a question.  ARRGGHHH!!!  I'll admit I have Bat Ears and hear things well, but the nearer source of sound is gonna take precedence.  140+ IQ, some days not a lick of common sense.   And at this point he's too old to train...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> What IS it with husbands (one of these days I'm gonna make him a "has-band"  ) talking when we have running water two feet from our ears and his mouth 25 feet further?  Himself sits in his ginormous recliner in the living room, I'm clear across the house in the kitchen with the water running and my counter TV on...and he's asking me a question.  ARRGGHHH!!!  I'll admit I have Bat Ears and hear things well, but the nearer source of sound is gonna take precedence.  140+ IQ, some days not a lick of common sense.   And at this point he's too old to train...



LOL!!!  Shrek is the same...but I have him on the ropes, he knows I'm not afraid to send him to the nursing home...he's on his as best behavior as he can get.  I did make sure his room was on the other side of my office wall and he was on the best unit with the cute nurses.


----------



## Addie

jharris said:


> I have and really enjoyed it but I don't remember. Sounds like it would be something yucky.
> 
> Maybe I subconsciously chose to forget?


 
Uh OH. Now you have done it. You do realize who The Princess is married to? Only she can make remarks of unhappiness regarding the Shrek. That is the privelidge reserved only for the wife.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Aw...Shrek will get over it!  He thrives on adversity and teasing.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Aw...Shrek will get over it! He thrives on adversity and teasing.


 
Deep down, they know who really loves them.


----------



## jharris

Addie said:
			
		

> Uh OH. Now you have done it. You do realize who The Princess is married to? Only she can make remarks of unhappiness regarding the Shrek. That is the privelidge reserved only for the wife.



Laughing! Hey, I like ogres I just don't need to know what's in their ears.

Same for people, cats, dogs, giraffes...


----------



## FrankZ

PrincessFiona60 said:


> So, Will F...



You know I would never spoil it for you...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

FrankZ said:


> You know I would never spoil it for you...



You know you're a nurse when...nudity does nothing for you.  Thanks for no spoilers...


----------



## buckytom

i can't imagine how male gynecologists feel. they must have wives that are wonderfully intellectually stimulating, and hearts that love beyond bounds.

in other words, the luckiest guys on earth. 


back on track, i watched "hannah" this morning. i really liked it, sort of a "bourne" thing, but with a young, teenage/ tween aged girl instead if good will hunting.


----------



## Somebunny

jharris said:


> I don't go to my sisters for movie night anymore because in order for me to hear the dialogue the volume has to be too loud for everyone else.
> 
> Aaargh!!!!



"TV Ears" jharris, they work great!  They are portable you could take them to your sister's house and not miss movie night.   I bought DH some for Christmas a couple of years ago.  I got tired of not being able to hear myself think because the TV was so loud.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Somebunny said:


> "TV Ears" jharris, they work great!  They are portable you could take them to your sister's house and not miss movie night.   I bought DH some for Christmas a couple of years ago.  I got tired of not being able to hear myself think because the TV was so loud.



Himself uses headphones.  We have the TV connected to our receiver and DVD player.  Whenever he watches TV or a movie alone he'll wear those so I can read in peace.  I suppose if his hearing was way worse than mine he could still use them but we'd also leave the audio on for me.  He got into the habit of wearing headphones in our last house since our master bedroom was directly off of the family room.  If I went to be before he did I was a mere hollow core door and 20 feet away from a loud TV!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LOL!  If I'm sleeping I want to be able to hear the TV, if all I get is a murmur, I'm kept awake by trying to hear what is going on, especially if Shrek is laughing...I just gotta know!


----------



## pacanis

PrincessFiona60 said:


> LOL! If I'm sleeping I want to be able to hear the TV, if all I get is a murmur, I'm kept awake by trying to hear what is going on, especially if Shrek is laughing...I just gotta know!


 
I sleep with the TV on 90% of the time. Bad habit I guess, or I might have woken up more when my dogs alerted me to the prowlers the other month. This morning I woke up with the need to buy the Total Gym


----------



## PrincessFiona60

pacanis said:


> I sleep with the TV on 90% of the time. Bad habit I guess, or I might have woken up more when my dogs alerted me to the prowlers the other month. This morning I woke up with the need to buy the Total Gym



Yeah, that's the only time I am influenced by commercials, when I'm asleep!


----------



## jharris

Somebunny said:
			
		

> "TV Ears" jharris, they work great!  They are portable you could take them to your sister's house and not miss movie night.   I bought DH some for Christmas a couple of years ago.  I got tired of not being able to hear myself think because the TV was so loud.



That's a thought. Are they wireless?


----------



## CharlieD

jharris said:


> pacanis"
> 
> ...The Girl With the Dragon Tattoo (or something like that).
> 
> [/QUOTE]
> 
> That is a great trilogy. Dark said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://m.imdb.com/title/tt1132620/[/URL]
> 
> http://m.imdb.com/title/tt1216487/
> 
> http://m.imdb.com/title/tt1343097/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't even know why they bothered making Hollywood version.
Click to expand...


----------



## jharris

I so agree. Generally speaking hollywood hasn't had an original idea in decades. 

Whenever a "new" movie comes out I google the title.

If as in most cases I find that the "new" movie is just a remake I try to rent the original.

In the majority of cases this practice has served me well.

Having said that I must  add that I  am a traditionalist and tend to gravitate toward the original.

As just one example, I enjoyed the 1962 version of Cape Fear with Robert Mitchum and Gregory Peck much more than the 1991 version with DeNiro and Nolte even though I'm a huge DeNiro fan.

I'm not much for sequels either. Most times they are produced in order to maximize on public excitement and sure to disappoint.

Good for the studios, bad for the discriminating fan.

There are exceptions however.

The Tolkien books, the Harry Potter series, The girl... series etc. were written as serials and as such translated well to the big screen.


----------



## pacanis

To put the shoe on the other foot  or something like that, if I hadn't seen the Nolte/DeNiro version I never would have hunted down and watched the Peck/Mitchum original.
Sometimes it takes a Hollywood remake to bring the original back into the light.
I still want to see those Japanese movies the Clint Eastwood man with no name trilogy was based from, but it might be hard to accept them with the fame of the Hollywood version. Lesser movies it's easy to like the original just as much, IMO.

But there will only be one Tony Montana for this guy. And that was Al Pacino


----------



## jharris

pacanis said:
			
		

> To put the shoe on the other foot  or something like that, if I hadn't seen the Nolte/DeNiro version I never would have hunted down and watched the Peck/Mitchum original.
> Sometimes it takes a Hollywood remake to bring the original back into the light.
> 
> I still want to see those Japanese movies the Clint Eastwood man with no name trilogy was based from, but it might be hard to accept them with the fame of the Hollywood version. Lesser movies it's easy to like the original just as much, IMO.
> 
> But there will only be one Tony Montana for this guy. And that was Al Pacino



Point well taken Pac.

I had no idea that the TMWNN trilogy was based on Japanese films. 

Please PM me when you discover them.

If I'm not mistaken one of my favorite classics The Magnificent Seven was based on the Japanese film Seven Samurai.

So of course you are correct. It works both ways.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Remakes of films by Akira Kurosawa - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Apparently only _The Magnificent Seven_ and _Fistful of Dollars_ were remakes of Kurosawa movies.


----------



## jharris

Thanks!


----------



## buckytom

i watched "volunteers" this morning.

good, silly comedy.

john candy was great in this, nevermind tom hanks.


tom tuttle, from tacoma, washington.

"you're a big kitty cat, yes you are..."


----------



## FrankZ

We watched Seeking a Friend for the End of the World.

I am not sure everyone would have been that calm.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Finally watched _Lincoln_, fantastic!!!


----------



## luckytrim

Watched _Blazing Saddles_ last night

Still Crazy after all these years.............


----------



## luckytrim

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Finally watched _Lincoln_, fantastic!!!




Yep !

But you need to buy the book, Princess !

Amazon.com: Team of Rivals: The Political Genius of Abraham Lincoln (9780739469767): Doris Kearns Goodwin: Books


----------



## PrincessFiona60

luckytrim said:


> Yep !
> 
> But you need to buy the book, Princess !
> 
> Amazon.com: Team of Rivals: The Political Genius of Abraham Lincoln (9780739469767): Doris Kearns Goodwin: Books



LOL, the book is always better...been there, read that!  I much preferred _Abraham Lincoln: Vampire Hunter.  _


----------



## luckytrim

PrincessFiona60 said:


> LOL, the book is always better...been there, read that!  I much preferred _Abraham Lincoln: Vampire Hunter.  _




yer kiddin' me ..................
Please say yer kiddin' me !!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

luckytrim said:


> yer kiddin' me ..................
> Please say yer kiddin' me !!!



Only a little, _AL Vampire Hunter_ was very spot on with historical detail and very entertaining.  _Team of Rivals_ was fairly dry.  My appreciation for non-fiction tends toward the medical field.  Other reading is done for fun and Uncle John's Bathroom Readers.

I read _Team of Rivals_ to compare the historical accuracy of ALVH.


----------



## Kayelle

Speaking of remake movies, I went to the theater over the weekend to see *The Great Gatspy 2013*. Visually  this film is incredibly stunning. From grand sets to the detailed  period dresses, this film is a treat for the eyes and ears. This is exactly the kind of movie I enjoy seeing in a theater, and walk out feeling thankful theaters still exist.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

luckytrim said:


> Watched _Blazing Saddles_ last night
> 
> Still Crazy after all these years.............



We were just talking about that one last night!  So very funny, so very non-PC by today's standards.  SO very funny!  BIL was saying how Mel Brooks flipped off the censors when they wanted him to edit out the more  parts of the movie.  Had he trimmed it he'd have been left with a 30-minute short.


----------



## simonbaker

Kayelle said:


> Speaking of remake movies, I went to the theater over the weekend to see *The Great Gatspy 2013*. Visually this film is incredibly stunning. From grand sets to the detailed period dresses, this film is a treat for the eyes and ears. This is exactly the kind of movie I enjoy seeing in a theater, and walk out feeling thankful theaters still exist.


 We went & saw the same movie last sunday night & I couldn't agree more, it was a great movie~!


----------



## Kayelle

simonbaker said:


> We went & saw the same movie last sunday night & I couldn't agree more, it was a great movie~!



SB, did you see it in 3D? I didn't and that was fine with me as 3D gives me a headache, although I bet the party scenes were just over the top!


----------



## simonbaker

Yes we did see it in 3 D . I loved the costumes/dresses in that era. Good movie


----------



## Kylie1969

The Croods


----------



## Katie H

Glenn and I had a blast last night watching Billy Crystal and Bette Midler in _Parental Guidance_.  Omigosh was it ever funny, sweet and cute.  Lots of fun!!  We highly recommend it for any age group.


----------



## Kylie1969

Today we are going to watch the 2009 Star Trek film...then we can go and see the one that is out at the cinemas now


----------



## Kayelle

TMC channel today had the quaint and nostalgic 1957 movie *Heaven Knows Mr. Allison. *


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Watched _Brave_, such a cute movie!


----------



## Dawgluver

The original MASH.  Still funny after all these years!


----------



## LPBeier

Kylie1969 said:


> Today we are going to watch the 2009 Star Trek film...then we can go and see the one that is out at the cinemas now



We just went and saw the new one Kylie (not in 3D by our choice) and it was pretty good.  I like all the little twists and references to both the original series and the original movies.  And I haven't given anything away!


----------



## Kylie1969

That is great Laurie, I am pleased that you enjoyed the 2nd Star Trek film...looking forward to it now 

We are just about to head into the lounge and watch the first film, will let you know what we thought


----------



## CharlieD

Saw red lights last night. I am all dragged up fom pain and my wife simply fell asleep. So I cannot even decide if I like it or not.


----------



## Steve Kroll

We saw the 3D version of "Star Trek" on Friday. I thought it was very well done. In my opinion, JJ Abrams has breathed new life into the Trek series. I loved the original show as a kid, but the last few series on television were dismal talk-a-thons. It's nice to see them going back to the action again.


----------



## pacanis

Law Abiding Citizen... again.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

pacanis said:


> Law Abiding Citizen... again.



We are too...can't NOT watch it.


----------



## Kylie1969

We watched Star Trek 2009 yesterday and we quite enjoyed it 

Looking forward to seeing the new one


----------



## FrankZ

We watched Savages last night.  

It was everything I expected.


----------



## tinlizzie

FrankZ said:


> We watched Savages last night.
> 
> It was everything I expected.



Was that a great cast or what? Very under-appreciated film IMHO.

Of course, your comment could be taken two ways....as when someone comments, "it doesn't get any better than this" -- ??

I watched "A Slight Case of Murder" - not a new film by any means.  Starred William H. Macy & Felicia Huffman.  Great together on the screen.  And James Cromwell in a nasty-private-detective role.


----------



## tinlizzie

That's Felicity.  Sorry.


----------



## FrankZ

tinlizzie said:


> Of course, your comment could be taken two ways....as when someone comments, "it doesn't get any better than this" -- ??



Yep, it could.  

It was fun and predictable.  Travolta didn't ruin it.  

Everything I expected (well, that Travolta thing might have surprised me a tad)


----------



## simonbaker

Our daughter & I went & saw the new star trek movie last night. High action & adventure, good movie.


----------



## Rocklobster

This Must Be The Place w/ Sean Penn. Off beat but I would give it 4 out of 5.


----------



## Myrahstara

Went and saw Iron Man 3 the other day. It was really good!


----------



## Kylie1969

simonbaker said:


> Our daughter & I went & saw the new star trek movie last night. High action & adventure, good movie.



Glad to hear you both enjoyed it SB 

We will be going to see it soon too


----------



## tinlizzie

FrankZ said:


> Yep, it could.
> 
> It was fun and predictable.  Travolta didn't ruin it.
> 
> Everything I expected (well, that Travolta thing might have surprised me a tad)



Oh dear.  I was really on the wrong bus.  I was talking about the Philip Seymour Hoffman/Laura Linney film -- Title is The Savages.  I was pretty sure Travolta wasn't in it, so had to Google it to find out my mistake.  Yours was an Oliver Stone film -- a whole different animal.


----------



## Foodfiend

Spoiler alert.


I just watched Star Trek Into Darkness, and all I'll say is think Khan revamped.  It was a good movie, hopefully the next one will be a little more original than this.  It's as if someone dared JJ Abrams to do a better Khan story.

Also saw Iron Man 3, it was okay, but then I'm not a Marvel Comic fan.  To me Star Trek was better.  I was expecting The Mandarin to be this totally kick-a** character and he was a joke.  That just ruined it for me.

I tried to keep the hints down to a minimum, so hopefully those of you who haven't seen these yet won't be too disappointed.


----------



## Addie

I just finished watching a B&W 1946 movie with Claudette Colbert, George Brent and Orson Wells. *"*_Tomorrow Is Forever."_ A really good movie. It left you wondering right to the end. 

I love the old B&W movies.


----------



## Kylie1969

We are about to watch IT


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Brought "Parental Guidance" home from my library stint yesterday.  Will get to Billy and Bette sometime this weekend.


----------



## buckytom

i watched "apocalypto" again with some friends who've never seen it before.

i tried to explain the whole mayan culture thing, but they couldn't care less.  

i guess you'd have had to have gone to cancun before, to chichen itza, and xel ha and the like to be interested.


----------



## pacanis

buckytom said:


> i watched "apocalypto" again with some friends who've never seen it before.
> 
> i tried to explain the whole mayan culture thing, but they couldn't care less.
> 
> i guess you'd have had to have gone to cancun before, to chichen itza, and xel ha and the like to be interested.


 
Maybe they were more interested in hearing the movie's dialogue


----------



## buckytom

lol, no mr. wiseguy. 

they were hoping for anti-semitic dialogue as spoken in mayan in all of the subtitles.... 

when i answered questions during commercial breaks, they glazed over. 

i'm used to it.

hey look over there!


----------



## Kylie1969

"IT" was great...not the best acting etc but still a good film


----------



## Kylie1969

Tom, are you at work at the moment?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Watched _Parker_ last night with Jason Statham and J-Lo...was very good!


----------



## Dawgluver

Kylie1969 said:


> "IT" was great...not the best acting etc but still a good film



You're talking about the Steven King TV movie, right Kylie?  Otherwise I'm way off base....Tim Curry  played Pennywise the clown in IT.   I didn't realize that.   I read an article that said he was recovering from a stroke.  Loved him in "Rocky Horror".

Plan to watch "Magic Mike" tonight.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> You're talking about the Steven King TV movie, right Kylie?  Otherwise I'm way off base....Tim Curry  played Pennywise the clown in IT.   I didn't realize that.   I read an article that said he was recovering from a stroke.  Loved him in "Rocky Horror".
> 
> Plan to watch "Magic Mike" tonight.



Tim Curry's stroke happened last July, he is doing much better now.

One of my favorite actors in many movies.


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Tim Curry's stroke happened last July, he is doing much better now.
> 
> One of my favorite actors in many movies.



Yeah, I just saw that in one of the comments on the article.  Wonder why they revived it.


----------



## pacanis

I thought the stroke was recent, too. i just read about it yesterday.
He was in several Rosanne episods, too.
I didn't realize he was Pennywise.
Everything floats.


----------



## Dawgluver

I remember watching part one of IT, it REALLY creeped me out, brilliant.  The rest after that was kinda disappointing to me.  Glad Kylie enjoyed it!


----------



## Kylie1969

Dawgluver said:


> You're talking about the Steven King TV movie, right Kylie?  Otherwise I'm way off base....Tim Curry  played Pennywise the clown in IT.   I didn't realize that.   I read an article that said he was recovering from a stroke.  Loved him in "Rocky Horror".
> 
> Plan to watch "Magic Mike" tonight.



Yes, that is the one DL 

I agree, Tim Curry does a great Pennywise 

I think he was certainly the best actor in the movie 

Wanna balloon Georgie?


----------



## Kylie1969

Dawgluver said:


> I remember watching part one of IT, it REALLY creeped me out, brilliant.  The rest after that was kinda disappointing to me.  Glad Kylie enjoyed it!



We were the same DL...the first half was great, but the next not so much....that spider was pretty bad


----------



## Dawgluver

buckytom said:


> i watched "apocalypto" again with some friends who've never seen it before.
> 
> i tried to explain the whole mayan culture thing, but they couldn't care less.
> 
> i guess you'd have had to have gone to cancun before, to chichen itza, and xel ha and the like to be interested.



Loved "Apocalypto"!  We have friends who are Mayan, and we frequent the Yucatan as much as we can.  That said, it's still an enjoyable, bloody, violent and disturbing movie.  Best of all worlds.


----------



## Dawgluver

"Magic Mike" is good.  The last half was a bit slow, but the movie is overall enjoyable.

Can't wait for Michael Douglas in the Liberace movie "Behind the Candelabra" tomorrow!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Just finished watching _Dredd_, was a lot better than the first one.  Attack of the Clones is on now...until I'm ready to sleep.


----------



## buckytom

Dawgluver said:


> Loved "Apocalypto"!  We have friends who are Mayan, and we frequent the Yucatan as much as we can.  That said, it's still an enjoyable, bloody, violent and disturbing movie.  Best of all worlds.



i find the mayan culture fascinating. i guess it's from spending time in quintana roo and for a short period, living with the locals. but they're a great people. funny, smart, humble, hardworking, and most welcoming. 

i long to go back.


----------



## Kylie1969

Foodfiend said:


> Spoiler alert.
> 
> 
> I just watched Star Trek Into Darkness, and all I'll say is think Khan revamped.  It was a good movie, hopefully the next one will be a little more original than this.  It's as if someone dared JJ Abrams to do a better Khan story.



Glad you enjoyed it...we are going to see it soon too


----------



## CharlieD

Saw Django unchaged last night. Have mixed feelings about it. Could not figure out if it was a serious film, or as always for Torentino a spoof.


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Tim Curry's stroke happened last July, he is doing much better now.
> 
> One of my favorite actors in many movies.





Dawgluver said:


> You're talking about the Steven King TV movie, right Kylie?  Otherwise I'm way off base....Tim Curry  played Pennywise the clown in IT.   I didn't realize that.   I read an article that said he was recovering from a stroke.  Loved him in "Rocky Horror".
> 
> Plan to watch "Magic Mike" tonight.



I have been wondering about Tim Curry as I hadn't seen much of him lately and he is one of my all time faves.  I loved him in "IT", "Rocky Horror", "Legend", and the super silly "Clue" to name just a few.  I am glad he is getting better.

We watched "Grease" last night.  Hard to believe that movie is 35 years old, and based on a time 20 years before that!  I mean it is hokey, Stockard Channing and Olivia Newton-John were playing characters half their ages, and John Travolta was off key more than a few times, but the music is great and timeless.


----------



## Dawgluver

Michael Douglas as Liberace in "Behind the Candelabra" last night was mesmerizing.  He WAS Liberace.  Matt Damon was great as well.  I have a feeling some awards might be coming.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Having fun watching the first _Jurassic Park_...


----------



## FrankZ

We watched Chronicle last night.  It was every bit the movie I expected.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Giggled our way through "Parental Guidance" last night.  After gardening all day I hope to be watching the backs of my eyelids earlier than usual.


----------



## Rocklobster

Red, White and Blue. Very violent, disturbing, yet riveting.


----------



## Kylie1969

This afternoon we watched Escape From Planet Earth....not bad, but not as good as some CGI films we have seen


----------



## PrincessFiona60

We watched _Mirror, Mirror_, loved it!!!  Very funny.  And then last night I watched _Hancock,_ twice...love that movie, too!


----------



## pacanis

Keel Beel II last night.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

pacanis said:


> Keel Beel II last night.



I keep missing Vol 2...maybe I should just pick it up.


----------



## pacanis

Volume II is great. Pick it up.

Watching Best in Show right now. 
Pretty much a documentary on dog show people, lol.


----------



## tinlizzie

Dawgluver said:


> Michael Douglas as Liberace in "Behind the Candelabra" last night was mesmerizing.  He WAS Liberace.  Matt Damon was great as well.  I have a feeling some awards might be coming.



That's one of the few movies I wish I could watch now when it's released instead of waiting for a Netflix DVD.  I didn't used to like Matt Damon, but he has chosen to play some _very_ interesting characters -- seems to like offbeat things the way Johnny Depp has done.  I liked Liberace and his brother George back when.  So talented, so vamp, so out there.


----------



## tinlizzie

pacanis said:


> Volume II is great. Pick it up.
> 
> Watching Best in Show right now.
> Pretty much a documentary on dog show people, lol.



I loved that movie.  That's where I first saw Jane Lynch of Glee fame and became acquainted with Parker Posey.


----------



## tinlizzie

One more -- what I watched last night:  The Story of the Weeping Camel, takes place in the Gobi Desert, shows the birth of a handsome little white camel whose mother doesn't take to him.  Talk about different lives.  They seem to exist on mutton and various forms of milk -- not a vegetable in miles.  What's up with that?


----------



## Cooking Goddess

pacanis said:


> Volume II is great. Pick it up.
> 
> Watching Best in Show right now.
> Pretty much a documentary on dog show people, lol.



I've loved every Christopher Guest movie I've seen.  Quirky sense of humor that I relate to.  I think my favorite is "Waiting for Guffman" since I've done little theatre and was able to pair each of the movie characters with someone I've actually known!  His movies are like kids though - you really can't pick a favorite. 

With him being married to Jamie Lee Curtis I can't imagine how wacky their house must be!

Ooo, now I want to go rewatch all his movies...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

pacanis said:


> Volume II is great. Pick it up.
> 
> Watching Best in Show right now.
> Pretty much a documentary on dog show people, lol.



I hung out with dog show people when I was a teen...those people are crazy and the movie is the absolute truth!

I Like Vol II as much as I like Vol I, but I've only seen II once.


----------



## CharlieD

Saw Flight last night, I think they did a good job, because by the middle of the movie I hated him and his drinking, or rather inability to stop. 
 But I have a technical question? Is it really possible to fly that way?


----------



## Kylie1969

Jack The Giant Slayer


----------



## vitauta

fairhaven.  my kind of movie. in general,  i don't like horror films, thrillers, or action movies. no big surprise, i don't see many movies today.  there are few character-driven movies out there, few dramas.  my taste in movies is shared by no more than 5% of moviegoers. so i read books instead....


----------



## Dawgluver

Had to watch Pirates, Curse of the Black Pearl again last night for the umpteenth time, then Men In Black 3, which wasn't as good as the first one, but still enjoyable.


----------



## vitauta

tinlizzie said:


> That's one of the few movies I wish I could watch now when it's released instead of waiting for a Netflix DVD.  I didn't used to like Matt Damon, but he has chosen to play some _very_ interesting characters -- seems to like offbeat things the way Johnny Depp has done.  I liked Liberace and his brother George back when.  So talented, so vamp, so out there.




it took me a while to warm to matt damon too. an even bigger sin in moviedom--i am only now getting ready to like leonardo dicaprio.  i think he looks like the gatsby i envisioned in the book.  i have never thought him handsome, or possessing sex appeal which for a leading man, seems to be a desirable, if not necessary trait to have....


----------



## simonbaker

We saw "Now you see it" tonight. I found it slow to get the story line started, then there was some action/adventure but found the ending to be confusing.


----------



## Cerise

After Memorial Day, I watched _Apocalypse Now Redux._  The movie seemed a little different with the extra footage.  Then, again, I haven't seen it in a while.  Still, a great movie & great cast.

Apocalypse Now redux - Trailer - HQ - YouTube


----------



## Dawgluver

OMG.  Happy Feet 2 is OUTSTANDING!!!  We laughed, we cried, it was all so good!  Damn, I so wish I'd recorded it.

DH and I were apparently 12 yo's in a previous life.

  Will and Bill Krill.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> OMG.  Happy Feet 2 is OUTSTANDING!!!  We laughed, we cried, it was all so good!  Damn, I so wish I'd recorded it.
> 
> DH and I were apparently 12 yo's in a previous life.
> 
> Will and Bill Krill.



No match for me and my 67 year old...


----------



## Dawgluver

I'm trying to smooth out my smile muscles.  My face hurts.

Now we're watching Ice Age:Continental Drift.

And, we had to watch Happy Feet 2 again.  Couldn't help it.  I recorded it this time!


----------



## mysterychef

Over the weekend we watched a small drama-comedy called ''Oranges''.Thought it was a very good DVD about two families in a New Jersey suburb. Very adult with good acting.                     Also saw "Jack Reacher" DVD with Tom Cruise,not a big ''T.C.'' fan but it was well done with a very good story that didn't rely on special effects and ''C.G.I.''although it did have very good car chase scenes and good acting. Followed ''Reachers'' profile from the book series pretty well.Not sure I would pay full price at the local cinema, but liked the DVds.


----------



## Somebunny

Just finished watching "Source Code". Sort of Sci-Fi.  Pretty good.


----------



## Joshatdot

I watched *Kung Fu Hustle* again .. one of the best action/comedy kung fu movies ever


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Watched _Bernie_, which was based on true events, black comedy at it's best.


----------



## pacanis

Cerise said:


> After Memorial Day, I watched _Apocalypse Now Redux._ The movie seemed a little different with the extra footage. Then, again, I haven't seen it in a while. Still, a great movie & great cast.


 
It seems every time it's on it's Redux. I haven't seen the original in so long I don't even recognize the extra footage.


----------



## CharlieD

Not fade away - Awful


----------



## Kylie1969

Somebunny said:


> Just finished watching "Source Code". Sort of Sci-Fi.  Pretty good.



We loved that film


----------



## tinlizzie

vitauta said:


> it took me a while to warm to matt damon too. an even bigger sin in moviedom--i am only now getting ready to like leonardo dicaprio.  i think he looks like the gatsby i envisioned in the book.  i have never thought him handsome, or possessing sex appeal which for a leading man, seems to be a desirable, if not necessary trait to have....



Re Leonardo, did you see What's Eating Gilbert Grape?  That's been quite some time ago, when Leo was just a kid.  I really thought they had hired a boy with a disability -- like I thought Gary Sinese in Forest Gump was actually an amputee.  Johnny Depp was very good as Gilbert Grape; Juliet Lewis as his girlfriend.  I always thought it a shame that very good, poignant film was stuck with such a frivolous-sounding title.


----------



## vitauta

that's what my girl says too--'but mom, have you seen him in what's eating gilbert grape?'  i think i may check it out later today.  but now my desire for seeing gatsby is in a decline, so....


----------



## vitauta

i have just signed up for a 30 day free trial of amazon prime, so i can  stream movies.  what do you say, good move/bad move?  i will watch 'what is eating gilbert grape for my first 'free' movie.  at $6.66/mo., i figure i need to watch 3 or 4 worthwhile movies or so.   i am very hard to please when it comes to movies.  i don't generally like most popular films, and not even most popular genres today.but i guess i have those 30 days to figure out if it is worthwhile for me or not.   

is there anything else that my amazon prime is good for besides viewing movies online?  

can i hear from someone of you who is a member already, and likes or doesn't like the service?  my hulu plus iwill be expiring shortly....

i sometimes wonder, how did i manage my life before dc.  i bet some of you think that about me too....


----------



## FrankZ

Not a movie but the season finale of GOT was watched here last night.

Winter is coming, then spring and, hopefully, a new season.


----------



## pacanis

vitauta said:


> i have just signed up for a 30 day free trial of amazon prime, so i can stream movies. what do you say, good move/bad move? i will watch 'what is eating gilbert grape for my first 'free' movie. at $6.66/mo., i figure i need to watch 3 or 4 worthwhile movies or so. i am very hard to please when it comes to movies. i don't generally like most popular films, and not even most popular genres today.but i guess i have those 30 days to figure out if it is worthwhile for me or not.
> 
> is there anything else that my amazon prime is good for besides viewing movies online?
> 
> can i hear from someone of you who is a member already, and likes or doesn't like the service? my hulu plus iwill be expiring shortly....
> 
> i sometimes wonder, how did i manage my life before dc. i bet some of you think that about me too....


 
I don't watch a lot on Amazon Prime. Netflix offers more with CC, so I watch more movies on Netflix. Netflix recently upgraded, too and their streaming options is great now. Better than before even. AP also seems a bit more family oriented in their offerings, too. I prefer edgier stuff. Still, I'm sure I get my worth out of them, if only for the free 2-day shipping on a lot of items and the occasional movie or program (Downton Abby for one).


----------



## pacanis

The last movie I watched was a Christopher Guest movie this morning. Waiting on Guffman or something like that. Too lazy to verify the exact title. It was good just like his other mockumentaries.
The second to last movie I saw was last night, Caged it was called. One of those 'innocent girl sent to women's prison' movies, but it was on TCM, so it was a 1950 movie. It was refreshing to see this type of movie without the usual "violence" associated with the more modern versions.


----------



## Addie

pacanis said:


> The last movie I watched was a Christopher Guest movie this morning. Waiting on Guffman or something like that. Too lazy to verify the exact title. It was good just like his other mockumentaries.
> The second to last movie I saw was last night, Caged it was called. One of those 'innocent girl sent to women's prison' movies, but it was on TCM, so it was a 1950 movie. It was refreshing to see this type of movie without the usual "violence" associated with the more modern versions.


 
I remember seeing that as a kid. It starred Eleanor Parker. Good Movie. Must of been for me to remember it.


----------



## pacanis

That's the one. And Agnes Moorehead.


----------



## Addie

pacanis said:


> That's the one. And Agnes Moorehead.


 
That is why years later her face seemed so familiar, but I could never place it. Thank you. I think the reason I remember the movie so well, is that as a teenager I was a big fan of E. Parker. I thought she was so beautiful. And I loved the sound of her voice. So rich.


----------



## tinlizzie

An oldie on Netflix DVD - A Death in the Family.  The leading man was our friend John Slattery, silver-haired Roger Sterling in Mad Men.  He was a dashing redhead, not flaming, but definitely red, with a very nice voice.  I think the date was 2002.  Sad, but pretty good.

Before that was The Master - Philip Seymour Hoffman leading, another role into which he disappeared completely, and a Joaquin Phoenix performance that was just riveting.  He was so gaunt and different I wasn't even sure it was him.  An unsettling movie to watch.

Vit, you might try Fitzcarraldo with Klaus Kinski and Claudia Cardinale if you like something entirely different.


----------



## mysterychef

Has anyone seen any GOOD, food, culinary. chefs, cooks, waiters etc. movies on DVD lately?  Some of my favorites are '' Big night'' with Stanley Tucci, ''The ''Ramen Girl'' with the late Brittany Murphy ,''Mostly Martha'' [''No Reservations'' with Catherine Zeta Jones was based on this German film] And surprisingly I enjoyed ''Ratatouille''. I know many more are available.I am looking for suggestions. Thanks mysterchef


----------



## bakechef

vitauta said:


> i have just signed up for a 30 day free trial of amazon prime, so i can  stream movies.  what do you say, good move/bad move?  i will watch 'what is eating gilbert grape for my first 'free' movie.  at $6.66/mo., i figure i need to watch 3 or 4 worthwhile movies or so.   i am very hard to please when it comes to movies.  i don't generally like most popular films, and not even most popular genres today.but i guess i have those 30 days to figure out if it is worthwhile for me or not.
> 
> is there anything else that my amazon prime is good for besides viewing movies online?
> 
> can i hear from someone of you who is a member already, and likes or doesn't like the service?  my hulu plus iwill be expiring shortly....
> 
> i sometimes wonder, how did i manage my life before dc.  i bet some of you think that about me too....



Free 2 day shipping is an awesome perk too with prime.   You can upgrade shipping even further cheap with prime.   We have both prime and Netflix.  I wouldn't have prime if it was just streaming, I really like the prime shipping, I often just order from amazon instead of going to a store because of prime.


----------



## vitauta

pacanis said:


> I don't watch a lot on Amazon Prime. Netflix offers more with CC, so I watch more movies on Netflix. Netflix recently upgraded, too and their streaming options is great now. Better than before even. AP also seems a bit more family oriented in their offerings, too. I prefer edgier stuff. Still, I'm sure I get my worth out of them, if only for the free 2-day shipping on a lot of items and the occasional movie or program (Downton Abby for one).


 

ty pac, and sorry to be so dense but I thought I was already getting free shipping for most of my amazon purchases, so...?

hunger games was my second 'streamer', so, auspicious start for me and ap. gilbert grape--phenomenal acting, hokey ending. but, you watch a movie like gg for its strong characters and theme, the story itself is not key, imo. hunger games was also well cast with very good, solid performances across the board. I hope to see a sequel of hunger games in the future....

more movie suggestions please?....anything dramatic, dark, blue, grifty-gritty, symbolic, depressing, realistic, artistic--is what I like in a well acted, skillfully directed, artfully filmed movie...not asking for much, am I...


----------



## pacanis

You do, Vit, but Prime upgrades it to two-day and includes more stuff in their free shipping. Of course, there's a lot of items not included, too...


----------



## bakechef

I've found that the things not eligible for prime are the things not fulfilled by Amazon, but sold by other merchants.  This keeps my purchases with Amazon fulfillment most of the time so I can take advantage of prime!


----------



## Addie

bakechef said:


> I've found that the things not eligible for prime are the things not fulfilled by Amazon, but sold by other merchants. This keeps my purchases with Amazon fulfillment most of the time so I can take advantage of prime!


 
I don't order that much on the internet or Amazon. So I haven't paid much attention to any of that information. But I think it is time I burst my 'bubble of ignoring' and start learning and paying attention. I have gotten so used to having Spike take care of everything for me, that I just float along thinking that if anything is wrong he will catch it and fix it for me. I ordered a springform pan the other day. If I had told Spike about wanting it I could have saved ten dollars. He has a gift card that I could have applied to my order. And he has Prime, so I could have ordered it under his account. I was never this way with money matters. You would think I was Rockfeller and could just throw money around lately. I need to get back on track.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Wrath of the Titans. Meh. First one broke mythology, this one discarded it. It wouldn't be so bad if the storylines were actually intersting but they weren't. Both movies are pretty forgetable. I'll stick to the original Clash of the Titans (not mythologically acurate either but it's more entertaining).


----------



## Katie H

Last night we stumbled across a 1995 Keanu Reeves film called _A Walk in the Clouds_.  It ended up being a fascinating, sweet movie.  We really enjoyed it.  Anthony Quinn was a blast in it.


----------



## FrankZ

Katie H said:


> Last night we stumbled across a 1995 Keanu Reeves film called _A Walk in the Clouds_..




How many times did he say "whoa"?


----------



## Katie H

FrankZ said:


> How many times did he say "whoa"?




None that I recall.


----------



## Whiskadoodle

We went to see “The Sapphires” today. Terrific film based on a true story of 4 Australian Aboriginal sisters who form an R & B girl band and entertain the troops in Viet Nam ca 1968. Terrific Music. The story seems a bit romanticized, even sweet if you will, given its time and setting. There is a little bit of history to be learned from the film. Also while the music fits the film, some of it is out of context, that is some songs were not produced or recorded until some years later. A minor quibble. It makes up for this with all the feel good energy . I think the actors did their own singing, so that’s a plus. The movie made me want to get up and dance in the aisles. And I’m not a dancer kind of guy. Luckily, I think they frown on this at the movies, even in the dark. If you see this, stay for the end credits. Due out on dvd in August.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Saw some trailers for _Red 2_, with Bruce Willis, John Malkovich and Helen Mirren...looks hysterical!


----------



## FrankZ

Katie H said:


> None that I recall.




Musta been his twon brother then... 

Or you are so used to it you don't notice it any more.

Last night we watched Cloud Atlas (interesting and pretty good) and Hansel and Gretel (horrible movie but fun).


----------



## Katie H

FrankZ said:


> Musta been his twon brother then...
> 
> Or you are so used to it you don't notice it any more.
> 
> Last night we watched Cloud Atlas (interesting and pretty good) and Hansel and Gretel (horrible movie but fun).



Actually, Frank, it's the first Keanu Reeves movie we've ever seen.


----------



## Kylie1969

Whiskadoodle said:


> We went to see “The Sapphires” today. Terrific film based on a true story of 4 Australian Aboriginal sisters who form an R & B girl band and entertain the troops in Viet Nam ca 1968. Terrific Music. The story seems a bit romanticized, even sweet if you will, given its time and setting. There is a little bit of history to be learned from the film. Also while the music fits the film, some of it is out of context, that is some songs were not produced or recorded until some years later. A minor quibble. It makes up for this with all the feel good energy . I think the actors did their own singing, so that’s a plus. The movie made me want to get up and dance in the aisles. And I’m not a dancer kind of guy. Luckily, I think they frown on this at the movies, even in the dark. If you see this, stay for the end credits. Due out on dvd in August.



Whisk, my mum saw that months ago and really enjoyed it too...I must get it


----------



## Steve Kroll

For Father's Day, Mrs. K took me to see "Man of Steel" in IMAX 3D. I've seen every Superman movie, but I think I like this new one the best. The film has sort of a dark feel - the same sort of treatment that was done with the Batman franchise in recent years. 

Henry Cavill and the guy who plays General Zod both do a great job with their characters. The special effects and 3D were also outstanding and gave the movie a sense of realism, however, I felt some of the battle scenes were a little long and over the top. I guess that's typical Hollywood these days, though.


----------



## Kylie1969

Cant wait to see Man Of Steel


----------



## ahoymatey2013

I watched a movie that was so dumb that you really couldn't stop watching it. It was called Rubber. It was so strange.


----------



## pacanis

Katie H said:


> Actually, Frank, it's the first Keanu Reeves movie we've ever seen.


 
Whoa


----------



## pacanis

I finally saw Money Ball last night.
And before that the Skin I live In (or something like that... very strange movie).

Right now I'm watching Moonstruck. Again.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Hildago


----------



## FrankZ

Katie H said:


> Actually, Frank, it's the first Keanu Reeves movie we've ever seen.





pacanis said:


> Whoa




What he said...


----------



## CharlieD

Started watching Cloud Atlas last night. Seriously bizarre. Stooped in the middle somewhere. Could not watch it anymore, even with the help of DW, and she read the book.


----------



## Katie H

FrankZ said:


> What he said...




Hmmm?  Am I supposed to glean that movies that feature Keanu Reeves have limited vocabulary?  If so, this movie definitely did not qualify.  It was quite good.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Katie H said:


> Hmmm?  Am I supposed to glean that movies that feature Keanu Reeves have limited vocabulary?  If so, this movie definitely did not qualify.  It was quite good.



Katie missed Bill and Ted's Excellent Adventure???  The most hilarious, pointless movie in history?  Whoa, Dude!


----------



## GotGarlic

Katie H said:


> Hmmm?  Am I supposed to glean that movies that feature Keanu Reeves have limited vocabulary?  If so, this movie definitely did not qualify.  It was quite good.



They say "Whoa, dude!" a lot in the movie  But there's more to it. It really is worth seeing. Especially if you like Queen.


----------



## GotGarlic

DH and I saw part of Grease today. He's still in love with the 20-something Olivia Newton-John (don't tell him she's aged along with the rest of us). I still love the music.


----------



## pacanis

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Katie missed Bill and Ted's Excellent Adventure??? The most hilarious, pointless movie in history? Whoa, Dude!


 
Don't forget Point Break, River's Edge, Parenthood... I'm sure there are others where Keanu is typecast in his usual burnout/surfer/valley type dude. He might even say it a few times in the Matrix movies 
Maybe he even has it copyrighted!


----------



## FrankZ

Katie H said:


> Hmmm?  Am I supposed to glean that movies that feature Keanu Reeves have limited vocabulary?  If so, this movie definitely did not qualify.  It was quite good.




When watching his movies we tend to cheer when he says "whoa" as a lot of his movies have it as some point.  Kind of like a trademark of his.

We are watching Anna Karenina right now.

We also have Gangster Squad for later.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

FrankZ said:


> When watching his movies we tend to cheer when he says "whoa" as a lot of his movies have it as some point.  Kind of like a trademark of his.
> 
> We are watching Anna Karenina right now.
> 
> We also have Gangster Squad for later.



Gangster Squad was great!!!


----------



## Katie H

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Katie missed Bill and Ted's Excellent Adventure???  The most hilarious, pointless movie in history?  Whoa, Dude!



Heard of the "Bill and Ted" thing but never have seen it.  I must live in a bubble.  

As things go, I'm not much of a movie person, which might account for not seeing a lot of what I see folks posting in this thread.

As a matter of fact, we've been moved to watch some of the movies reviewed here because neither Glenn nor I have seen so many of them.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Katie H said:


> Heard of the "Bill and Ted" thing but never have seen it.  I must live in a bubble.
> 
> As things go, I'm not much of a movie person, which might account for not seeing a lot of what I see folks posting in this thread.
> 
> As a matter of fact, we've been moved to watch some of the movies reviewed here because neither Glenn nor I have seen so many of them.



Honest Katie, you only missed a lot of nonsense...it's definitely a movie geared more towards kids in their teens and maybe 20's.  It's really not necessary for you to see everything out there.


----------



## FrankZ

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Gangster Squad was great!!!




Twas a lot of fun.


----------



## mysterychef

We watched two DVDs over the weekend '' Paranormal #4'' Same old story, starting to get a  boring. The second was ''Mama'' By Guillermo Del Toro [Pans Labyrinth]. Starring Jessica Chastain. A horror Film with a good story and special effects, sort of creepy but worth the watch. mysterychef


----------



## PrincessFiona60

mysterychef said:


> We watched two DVDs over the weekend '' Paranormal #4'' Same old story, starting to get a  boring. The second was ''Mama'' By Guillermo Del Toro [Pans Labyrinth]. Starring Jessica Chastain. A horror Film with a good story and special effects, sort of creepy but worth the watch. mysterychef



Just watching the trailer for _Mama_ gave me a nightmare, my screaming scared the heck out of Shrek!


----------



## Kylie1969

We are going to the pictures next week to see Despicable Me and Man Of Steel


----------



## pacanis

Last night, due to free Showtime this weekend, I finally got to see The Twilight Saga; Breaking Dawn Part 1. Like I've said before, I love a good vampire/werewolf story. Unfortunately I guess even a very bad one will keep  me occupied 
Aside from throwing up more times in the first thirty minutes than Bella Swan did, all I can say is I did not turn it off. This segment in the series was pretty much BS the whole way through. From her wedding where everyone was acting hokey telling her how beautiful she looked, to her concentration camp look where everyone was acting hokey not saying anything. BTW, I heard she had to lose 5 lbs to play the sick scenes. Yes, this one was very heavy on BS.


----------



## Katie H

In our estimation, we wasted a Netflix choice when we watched _The Da Vinci Code._  It was a bit too long, confusing and difficult, what with the subtitles.  I understand French and it was a challenge for me.  I had just recently, about 2 weeks ago, read the book and I even found the movie hard to follow.  We are finding it hard to understand what all the hullabaloo was about it when it first appeared in the theatres.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

We watched "Jack the Giant Slayer" last night, I liked it~!


----------



## Kylie1969

We watched Despicable Me in 3D, the first one the other night, just in time for heading to the cinema to see DM2 today


----------



## simonbaker

The daughter & I went & saw "World War Z", in 3 D,  this afternoon. Action/thriller, edge of your seat kind of movie. I had to close my eyes a couple of times. They did not put much into any type of strong relationships in the movie. Had a pretty good ending.


----------



## Kylie1969

Sounds good SB, we will have to see that one too


----------



## mysterychef

We saw ''Hansel and Gretel ''on D.V.D.over the weekend. It was surprisingly good. A very updated version rated ''R' 'of Witches, Witchunters, and Trolls. Well done, very creepy.Have seen many action movies with worse violence rated PG-13. One brief love scene while swimming, urned it an adult rating.                    mysterychef


----------



## FrankZ

mysterychef said:


> We saw ''Hansel and Gretel ''on D.V.D.over the weekend. It was surprisingly good. A very updated version rated ''R' 'of Witches, Witchunters, and Trolls. Well done, very creepy.Have seen many action movies with worse violence rated PG-13. One brief love scene while swimming, urned it an adult rating.                    mysterychef




Somehow we must have seen different versions on this one.  The acting was horrible, the plot predictable and the continuity broken.  But it sure was fun.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

FrankZ said:


> Somehow we must have seen different versions on this one.  The acting was horrible, the plot predictable and the continuity broken.  But it sure was fun.



We decided to wait until that one comes on cable...


----------



## FrankZ

PrincessFiona60 said:


> We decided to wait until that one comes on cable...




Not a bad plan, though we picked it up at the red kiosky thing for a buck and a half.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

FrankZ said:


> Not a bad plan, though we picked it up at the red kiosky thing for a buck and a half.



I would most likely do the same thing if I didn't have the TV, phone and internet already on the cable thingy...


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I would most likely do the same thing if I didn't have the TV, phone and internet already on the cable thingy...



I saw it with friends at the three dollar second runs theater. It was so bad it was funny.


----------



## FrankZ

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I would most likely do the same thing if I didn't have the TV, phone and internet already on the cable thingy...




Eh?  We rented the movie at RedBox.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

FrankZ said:


> Eh?  We rented the movie at RedBox.



I know...but I get lotsa movies on the cable...we already spend that money monthly, so I don't rent at Redbox's or Netflix's...to my shame and humiliation there are some movies I just have to buy..."Hansel & Gretel" wasn't one of them.

I did buy a quaint movie called "Quartet" will have to see what's on tonight and if there is nothing watch it.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

FrankZ said:


> Not a bad plan, though we picked it up at the red kiosky thing for a buck and a half.



Even cheaper if it's just as close, check your library for movies and such.  With system wide sharing among all the locations here in central and kinda-west MA we have over 8,000 titles we can pick from!  Sometimes you have to wait, but it IS free when you see it!  "Silver Linings Playbook" is waiting for me.  I'll pick it up when I go vote tomorrow.


----------



## CharlieD

Zero Dark Thirty. But I knew how it ends.


----------



## pacanis

The Butterfly Effect. Love that movie


----------



## FrankZ

Cooking Goddess said:


> Even cheaper if it's just as close, check your library for movies and such.  With system wide sharing among all the locations here in central and kinda-west MA we have over 8,000 titles we can pick from!  Sometimes you have to wait, but it IS free when you see it!  "Silver Linings Playbook" is waiting for me.  I'll pick it up when I go vote tomorrow.




Thank you.  $1.50 is fine for renting.  And I get it now.  Also I don't have to deal with the local library system.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

pacanis said:


> The Butterfly Effect. Love that movie



That is a great movie!


----------



## Kylie1969

CharlieD said:


> Zero Dark Thirty. But I knew how it ends.



Another one we must get around to seeing!


----------



## tinlizzie

A Netflix French film, "El Bulli:  Cooking in Progress."  The Wow effect is wearing off, as it was a few days ago, but the movie was about a 'famous' restaurant (new to me) that periodically closes to spend months concocting new and unusual dishes for their clientele.  Fascinating - to me, anyway.  Meals must cost hundreds.


----------



## tinlizzie

Sorry - correction:  Scratch the French connection:  the restaurant is in Barcelona.  So I feel like a fool once again.  I'm almost getting used to it.


----------



## LPBeier

We have watched quite a few movies lately, with various reviews:

*Joyful Noise* - Loved it!  Dolly and Latifah in the same movie, what more needs to be said!  Kris Kristofferson looked and sounded pretty rough though.

*The Brothers Bloom* - the trailers looked really good on this one and we were looking forward to it.  While watching it I was looking forward to the end.  Great acting from some great actors, but the plot just didn't do anything for me.

*Wreck-it-Ralph* - I didn't have any high hopes for this one and loved every minute of it.  It was fun, nostalgic and very well done!

*Hoodwinked* - Again, the voice acting was great, and once it got to the end where the story finally unfolded, it was cute, but I was quite bored to be honest.

*The Hobbit - An Unexpected Journey* - We watched this last night and it didn't disappoint as far as being part of the LotR franchise, but there seemed to be a lot more gruesome violence in it.  I do look forward to the next one however!


----------



## pacanis

Something very forgettable with Kevin Spacey in it.


----------



## lumisho

Today i watched the sweet movie Tangled


----------



## Kylie1969

lumisho said:


> Today i watched the sweet movie Tangled



We saw that a couple of years back...lovely movie 

Welcome to DC!


----------



## Kylie1969

Last night we watched Kung Fu Panda again, love that film!


----------



## lumisho

Kylie1969 said:


> We saw that a couple of years back...lovely movie
> 
> Welcome to DC!



it is my first time :3
thanks alot


----------



## lumisho

Kylie1969 said:


> Last night we watched Kung Fu Panda again, love that film!



that movie never gets old!!


----------



## Kylie1969

lumisho said:


> it is my first time :3
> thanks alot



Your very welcome


----------



## Kylie1969

lumisho said:


> that movie never gets old!!



I so agree, it is just brilliant!

Tonight we will watch the 2nd film


----------



## lumisho

Kylie1969 said:


> I so agree, it is just brilliant!
> 
> Tonight we will watch the 2nd film



there is a second! :O
i am really from history T.T


----------



## Kylie1969

Yep, sure is

Kung Fu Panda 2

It is very good for a sequel too


----------



## lumisho

Kylie1969 said:


> Yep, sure is
> 
> Kung Fu Panda 2
> 
> It is very good for a sequel too



must check


----------



## Kylie1969

I am sure you will love it as much as the first, lots of fun and kung fu


----------



## lumisho

have just searched.. will download and watch with family later when gather 
thank you


----------



## Kylie1969

Your very welcome and I hope you all enjoy it


----------



## Kylie1969

There is a 3rd Kung Fu Panda coming out too....but not till 2015, bit of a wait, but looking forward to it


----------



## lumisho

2015!! wooh xD... will watch that when i have kids 
Bet it will be awesome like others


----------



## FrankZ

We watched In Darkness last night.

It was fantastic and really worth seeing.


----------



## Katie H

We watched the Justin Timberlake/Mila Kunis _Friends with Benefits_ last night and laughed ourselves silly.  At one point I was laughing so much I made our dog outside bark.

It was mental chewing gum but really fun.


----------



## FrankZ

Katie H said:


> We watched the Justin Timberlake/Mila Kunis _Friends with Benefits_ last night and laughed ourselves silly.  At one point I was laughing so much I made our dog outside bark.
> 
> It was mental chewing gum but really fun.



It was much wittier than I expected with Timberlake in it.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

FrankZ said:


> We watched In Darkness last night.
> 
> It was fantastic and really worth seeing.



I suppose it was wonderfully subtitled?  Shrek doesn't do subtitles...

I'll need to check it out when I am alone.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Underworld Awakening. It was ok.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

FrankZ said:


> It was much wittier than I expected with Timberlake in it.



I had the same kind of reaction after seeing "Trouble With the Curve".  Wow, JT can act!  Who knew?


----------



## FrankZ

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I suppose it was wonderfully subtitled?  Shrek doesn't do subtitles...
> 
> I'll need to check it out when I am alone.



Yes.. I suppose I should have said we read the movie... 



Cooking Goddess said:


> I had the same kind of reaction after seeing "Trouble With the Curve".  Wow, JT can act!  Who knew?



I expected that one to a decent movie, Friends with Benefits I expected to be horrible.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

FrankZ said:


> Yes.. I suppose I should have said we read the movie...



One of my favorite movies is _Pan's Labyrinth_, I ended up with a subtitled copy, not that I mind, but Shrek won't watch it.  With him being retired, he's always home.  I guess I will wait until football season starts and watch all those movies I like that he doesn't want to see.


----------



## CharlieD

Finally got to see Star Trek, WOW! What a great movie! Really well done!


----------



## Kylie1969

Charlie, is it the first one you have just seen or the 2nd one?

We saw the first one that came out in 2009 which we really enjoyed, but are yet to see the 2nd one that is in cinemas now


----------



## Steve Kroll

We watched "Escape From Planet Earth" last night. It was cute and somewhat novel in its portrayal of humans as the bad guys. But other than that, within a week I'll probably have completely forgotten it.


----------



## Katie H

Last night Glenn and I watched _Law Abiding Citizen_ with Jamie Foxx and Gerard Butler.  WOW!!!!!  What a movie!  I don't know how many times we were on the edges of our seats.  There were a number of time when we couldn't turn our eyes from the screen for fear of missing something important.  Twists and turns galore and an awesome plot.  Gotta warn those who are squeamish,  there are some yucky bloody scenes.  However, they were critical to the story.


----------



## pacanis

I've seen that about four times, Katie. Awesome movie. You're right. It catches you very off-guard.

While you were watching that I was probably watching Return to Me... Sometimes I need a heavy drama, lol.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Katie H said:


> Last night Glenn and I watched _Law Abiding Citizen_ with Jamie Foxx and Gerard Butler.  WOW!!!!!  What a movie!  I don't know how many times we were on the edges of our seats.  There were a number of time when we couldn't turn our eyes from the screen for fear of missing something important.  Twists and turns galore and an awesome plot.  Gotta warn those who are squeamish,  there are some yucky bloody scenes.  However, they were critical to the story.



One of my favorites, Katie.  I always stop to watch when it is on.


----------



## CharlieD

Kylie1969 said:


> Charlie, is it the first one you have just seen or the 2nd one?
> 
> We saw the first one that came out in 2009 which we really enjoyed, but are yet to see the 2nd one that is in cinemas now



This as the last one, we went to the movie theater, my DW and I. Liked it a lot. Really one of the very few movies in the last  10 years or so that was truly well done. 

P.S.  On the other hand we rented "Oz the great and the powerful" what a stupid, bad movie it was. The acting, the dialog, darn and I am a dumb foreigner, I should not even understand the dialog, but it was simply bad.


----------



## FrankZ

We watched Savage Grace and Requiem for a Dream.  I have to say if you are looking for fun, inspiring, light and nothing at all disturbing you need to avoid both.  We liked them but they aren't for the feint of heart.


----------



## pacanis

I watched House Hunting this morning. It was almost a four star rating at Netflix. One of the stupidest movies I've ever seen. I'm going to have to go to IMDB when I have time and see if I missed something.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Watching _The Philadelphia Experiment_ now...love this movie!


----------



## kleenex

The last thing I saw was the must see documentary:

Kiran Bedi:  Yes Madam Sir

It is on the first women ever in the India Police Service.


----------



## Kylie1969

Monsters Inc in 3D


----------



## JoAnn L.

I am having my Christmas in July by watching my favorite Christmas movie, "A Christmas Carol" with Alastair Sim.


----------



## Kylie1969

Sounds great JoAnn, hope you are having a wonderful time


----------



## simonbaker

We went & saw "The interns" sort of a comedy.  Cheap seats theater.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

_The Odd Life of Timothy Green_, still thinking but I really enjoyed it.


----------



## Kylie1969

Brave in 3D


----------



## Kylie1969

Tangled in 3D


----------



## FrankZ

PrincessFiona60 said:


> _The Odd Life of Timothy Green_, still thinking but I really enjoyed it.




I have that set for  the DVR.

We watched Apollo 18 tonight.  It was the movie I thought it would be when I read the description, but thought we could try it anyways.


----------



## Kylie1969

The Avengers in 3D....again


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Warm Bodies. It was cute! Funny but not in a laughing way, more in a smiley sort of way.


----------



## simonbaker

We went to a drive in movie tonight. It was a double feature. The first was a disney movie "planes" the second was a comedy " grown up, part 2", funny.


----------



## Kylie1969

We are looking forward to seeing Planes


----------



## pacanis

I'm starting my day off with American Psycho.


----------



## Katie H

At Glenn's suggestion, we rented _Ghost_ as our Netflix choice on Friday night.  I'd never seen it and really enjoyed it.  In a way it was bittersweet because after Buck died, I KNOW he came to me one night and comforted me.  Yes, I know it sounds bizarre, but I am absolutely certain he was with me.  I even felt his touch, which made the movie so special to me.

Last night we watched _Pure Country_ a moldy oldie with George Strait.  It was hokey but enjoyable.


----------



## pacanis

I watch Pure Country whenever it's on. Good music and a feelgood, brainless plot.


----------



## Kylie1969

Arthur Christmas in 3D


----------



## Kylie1969

Monsters University


----------



## Steve Kroll

We went and saw the new Matt Damon movie "Elysium" yesterday. Overall, it was pretty decent, although you have to wonder if people 150 years in the future would really be wearing the same fashions as they do today.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Steve Kroll said:


> We went and saw the new Matt Damon movie "Elysium" yesterday. Overall, it was pretty decent, although you have to wonder if people 150 years in the future would really be wearing the same fashions as they do today.



What?  You don't believe in a "Retro Look"???

I've read mixed reviews on this. Haven't decided if we will wait for video or head for the theater.


----------



## Steve Kroll

PrincessFiona60 said:


> What?  You don't believe in a "Retro Look"???
> 
> I've read mixed reviews on this. Haven't decided if we will wait for video or head for the theater.



I'm like that with most movies, but I generally like to watch sci-fi movies on the big screen to get the so-called immersive experience.


----------



## Kylie1969

Steve Kroll said:


> We went and saw the new Matt Damon movie "Elysium" yesterday. Overall, it was pretty decent, although you have to wonder if people 150 years in the future would really be wearing the same fashions as they do today.



I will have to check this one out


----------



## FrankZ

"Our Idiot Brother" 

It was stupid but it made me laugh.


----------



## Dawgluver

FrankZ said:


> "Our Idiot Brother"
> 
> It was stupid but it made me laugh.



I saw it a while ago, made me laugh too!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I have an idiot brother...would I find this funny or too close to real life???


----------



## simonbaker

We went & saw " The Conjuring".  Scarey movie but not as bad as everyone seemed to make it out to be.  There were a few scarey parts but not all bad.


----------



## Kylie1969

I have not watched a scary movie for some time...I scare more now than when I was little


----------



## Addie

Why would I want to spend my money for the sake of being scared? I equate it to spending my money on sour food. Like yogurt.


----------



## mysterychef

Over the weekend we watched two DVD's ''Quartet'' and ''Side Effects''. We thought both were very good. The two films were of extreme opposite content. A while ago we saw ''The Haunting in Connecticut 2 ghost's in Georgia''  and liked it pretty good. My wife can't wait to see the ''The Conjuring''  all of a sudden she has a big interest in the ''Paranormal''. I just like well done scary movies. But I also like ''Greek'' style yogurt.


----------



## Kylie1969

I too like greek yoghurt


----------



## lifesaver

The Last Exercism - Part 2


----------



## CharlieD

Rented Snowhite, been watching for 3 days now, keep faling asleep.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Just got done watching, _Mud_.  Excellent movie, I recommend it for everyone.


----------



## Kylie1969

CharlieD said:


> Rented Snowhite, been watching for 3 days now, keep faling asleep.



Is it that good?


----------



## Kylie1969

Epic in 3D


----------



## Kylie1969

Yesterday we watched Dune the 1994 movie...what a strange film


----------



## pacanis

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Just got done watching, _Mud_. Excellent movie, I recommend it for everyone.


 
Looks like a good movie.

I am/have been watching AMC and the mafia movies. Godfather and part II back to back again. Really well done movies. I don't tire of watching a really well done movie.


----------



## Kylie1969

Today we are going to watch Megamind in 3D


----------



## Addie

Right now I am watching for the umpteenth time "Mama Mia." Love the music. I have the whole score.


----------



## Kylie1969

Yes, that is a good one Ads


----------



## Cooking Goddess

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Just got done watching, _Mud_.  Excellent movie, I recommend it for everyone.



Did you like it for the plot, or for Matthew McConaughey?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> Did you like it for the plot, or for Matthew McConaughey?



Excellent storyline, Mud, it's not your normal kick butt movie, no car chases.  One kid learning about, life and love...M. McConaughey shows once again he can be a serious actor AND keep his shirt on for most of the movie.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Addie said:


> Right now I am watching for the umpteenth time "Mama Mia." Love the music. I have the whole score.



When that came on Himself said "is this all music?"  He's very cautious ever since the "Jacques Brel Incident". *

* I knew one of the cast members (Theresa Piteo) from another show we worked together.  I wanted to see it at the then-being-restored State Theatre, where it was being performed Cabaret Style (small round tables with seating for two to four) instead of theatre seating.  About the third or fourth song he leaned toward me and said "is this show ALL singing?  "  When I nodded meekly he whispered "if we hadn't paid so much for these tickets I'd leave right now".  He's been afraid of musicals ever since.   BTW, Cliff Bemis was also in that show.  He's had quite a career as an actor ever since.



FWIW:  In 1973, "Jacques Brel" was produced by Ray Shepardson in the lobby of Cleveland, Ohio's State Theatre. It was intended to play for two weeks, but continued through 1975, with a 522-performance run that remained the longest theatrical run in the city's history for many years. The performance is credited as a major factor in the rescue and restoration of the theater and its adjacent venues, which are now Playhouse Square Center, the largest theater complex in the USA outside of New York City.


----------



## Dawgluver

Cooking Goddess said:


> When that came on Himself said "is this all music?"  He's very cautious ever since the "Jacques Brel Incident". *
> 
> * I knew one of the cast members (Theresa Piteo) from another show we worked together.  I wanted to see it at the then-being-restored State Theatre, where it was being performed Cabaret Style (small round tables with seating for two to four) instead of theatre seating.  About the third or fourth song he leaned toward me and said "is this show ALL singing?  "  When I nodded meekly he whispered "if we hadn't paid so much for these tickets I'd leave right now".  He's been afraid of musicals ever since.   BTW, Cliff Bemis was also in that show.  He's had quite a career as an actor ever since.
> 
> FWIW:  In 1973, "Jacques Brel" was produced by Ray Shepardson in the lobby of Cleveland, Ohio's State Theatre. It was intended to play for two weeks, but continued through 1975, with a 522-performance run that remained the longest theatrical run in the city's history for many years. The performance is credited as a major factor in the rescue and restoration of the theater and its adjacent venues, which are now Playhouse Square Center, the largest theater complex in the USA outside of New York City.



OMG.  Milleniums ago, I was bartending in a place that hosted a community theatre production of Jacques Brel!  Loved it!  I can sing all the songs!

My room mate at the time was more into Country, and did NOT like Jacques Brel.....


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Whoa Dawg, we could have flashbacks together!  Except I no longer remember the songs, so there's that...


----------



## Dawgluver

I have the album...


----------



## Addie

I saw the movie Mama Mia first. The whole audience sang along through the whole showing. Then my daughter bought me the DVD. Then we went to the theatre to see the stage version. Again, at the end, the whole cast sang the whole show again with words shown on a screen and the whole audience sang along with them. Then when the show came back to Boston, we went to see it again. I love live stage musicals. When I went to visit my girlfriend in California, we went to see the stage show of "Thoroughly Modern Millie."


----------



## Kylie1969

I love stage musicals too Ads...my mum used to take me to lots when I was younger


----------



## CharlieD

Finally we finished watching the Snow Whitw last night. Took us 3 evenings. We had to force ourselves to finish it. It was horrible. The holyweird  is getting weirder and weirder.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Was that _Snow White and the Huntsman_, Charlie?


----------



## Kylie1969

Chicken Run


----------



## CharlieD

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Was that _Snow White and the Huntsman_, Charlie?


 
Yes, it was.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CharlieD said:


> Yes, it was.



Thank you!


----------



## Kylie1969

Today I am going to watch Goddess


----------



## mysterychef

We went to London several years ago. [ My wife had won enough  money on a radio show ''The Sound of the Day'' a water [cooler] bottle gurgling] She has always had a love of live theater. She particularly likes musicals, Me not so much. I do like a good drama. My wife wanted to see the ''Phantom'',[ It had just come out] and asked our hotel concierge if he could get us good tickets. He said the original reviews were disappointing.[unbelievable but true] but said he could get us front row seat to ''Cats'' and  fourth row center seats for ''42nd. St''. 42nd's lead actress was out that day and was replaced by her [unknown] 19 year old understudy Catherine Zeta-Jones. Both shows were excellent. We later saw '' Phantom'' in N.Y.C. [We had to wait three months for tickets] and it's still my wife favorite show.


----------



## CharlieD

Home alone.  No, no not the movie, I am home alone. Want to go to see a movie tonight, need quic advise. What's good out there?


----------



## Dawgluver

CharlieD said:


> Home alone.  No, no not the movie, I am home alone. Want to go to see a movie tonight, need quic advise. What's good out there?



I've heard really good things about "Pacific Rim", it's on my list.


----------



## CharlieD

Due to shedele it looks like I have a chice betweem Elysium, Paranoia, Percy Jackson and We are the Millers. Those are the ones I can make it to.  Any advise?


----------



## Dawgluver

CharlieD said:


> Due to shedele it looks like I have a chice betweem Elysium, Paranoia, Percy Jackson and We are the Millers. Those are the ones I can make it to.  Any advise?



We Are the Millers and Elysium were recently reviewed here in our area, Millers is supposed to be very funny, but very, um, inappropriate.  Elysium got good reviews.  I would like to see them both.  I haven't heard anything about Percy Jackson.  Rotten Tomatoes only gave Paranoia one star, so I'd skip it.  Have fun!


----------



## Kylie1969

I so enjoyed the film Goddess with Ronan Keating...I thought he did really well for his first ever acting gig and he sang in the film too...bonus


----------



## FrankZ

We watched Zero Dark Thirty last night.

Done well.


----------



## CharlieD

End up watching Percy Jacson. Mostly due to time convinience. Not bad, not bad at all. I'm sure for kids that red the books it woul be a lot of fun.


----------



## Kylie1969

CharlieD said:


> End up watching Percy Jacson. Mostly due to time convinience. Not bad, not bad at all. I'm sure for kids that red the books it woul be a lot of fun.



My Steve read all the books...but we have not seen the films


----------



## FrankZ

We just watched 42.

Wow... what a great movie.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

FrankZ said:


> We just watched 42.
> 
> Wow... what a great movie.



That one is next in the stack.


----------



## CWS4322

Kylie1969 said:


> Chicken Run


I don't need to watch a movie, I've been watching the girls and their social interaction since reading more about the secret lives of chickens!

However, not long ago I watched this, not once, but twice (Smilla's Feeling for Snow):

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0120152/


----------



## Kylie1969

CWS

It is a great film isn't it 

We love it, have watched it about 15 times now, we love Wallace and Gromit too...Aardman who made this film, makes all the W&G films too


----------



## mysterychef

Over the weekend we watched ''Gangster Squad'' on DVD.  O.K. movie.  Liked the detail to  the Hollywood period.[Late 40's Early 50's]


----------



## Kylie1969

FrankZ said:


> We watched Zero Dark Thirty last night.
> 
> Done well.



I have been deciding whether to watch this one or not...it sounds like it is pretty good then


----------



## CharlieD

Kylie1969 said:


> My Steve read all the books...but we have not seen the films



You should, or at least he should.


----------



## FrankZ

We watched Life of Pi.

It was good, not sure if I liked it though.


----------



## mysterychef

FrankZ said:


> We watched Life of Pi.
> 
> It was good, not sure if I liked it though.


I liked the special effects. I thought they were excellent. Story  was quite interesting. Something missing in between.Tried to read the book first just couldn't finish it.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Just got done watching Rise Of The Guardians. Totally loved it.


----------



## Katie H

We watched an old, well now it's old, Clint Eastwood movie last night, _Unforgiven_.  We really like Eastwood and it was a very good film.  Done in 1992, which would've made Clint Eastwood in his 60s.  Not bad.  Good to see there's hope for us old farts.

Haven't been to a movie in the theaters in quite a few years, but we're thinking about going to see _The Butler_.  My brother saw it about a week ago and enjoyed it.  We'll see.  We can always put it on our Netflix list.  It seems as though it takes no time at all for "current" movies to end up there.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Watched "Moneyball" tonight.  I'm surprised Himself didn't fall asleep seeing as it was over 2 1/2 hours of baseball "stuff".  Interesting enough, but they probably could have said just as much in 2 hours.


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> Watched "Moneyball" tonight.  I'm surprised Himself didn't fall asleep seeing as it was over 2 1/2 hours of baseball "stuff".  Interesting enough, but they probably could have said just as much in 2 hours.



If it is a sports movie, it will never appear on my TV. Specially boxing. I love living alone. I have complete control over the remote. Fortunately Spike and I have the same tastes in TV programs. Mostly documentaries. And there are a lot of imports from the UK we watch together when he is here. Doc Martin has to be our favorite.


----------



## pacanis

I love Moneyball. I watch it each time it's on. I love the interaction between Billy and Pete, especially when they were in the meeting room and Billy was saying which players they were going for with Pete being his yes man.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I much prefer sports movies than watching the actual sport.  Moneyball is a favorite here, too!

Have to watch _42_ this weekend...


----------



## pacanis

Have you seen For Love of the Game? Great drama set around baseball. It was free last time I saw on Amazon Prime or Netflix. Can't argue with a Kevin Costner movie... well, most of them, lol.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

pacanis said:


> Have you seen For Love of the Game? Great drama set around baseball. It was free last time I saw on Amazon Prime or Netflix. Can't argue with a Kevin Costner movie... well, most of them, lol.



Yes, I have seen that one, it was great.  I don't argue with most Costner movies...you are talking about _Waterworld_?


----------



## pacanis

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Yes, I have seen that one, it was great. I don't argue with most Costner movies...you are talking about _Waterworld_?


 
I know most everyone hates Waterworld. I don't mind Waterword, but question why Costner chose a Mad Max style movie. My dog is The Postman. If nothing else is on I'll stop at Waterworld. If the only movie on is The Postman it's off to youtube.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

pacanis said:


> I know most everyone hates Waterworld. I don't mind Waterword, but question why Costner chose a Mad Max style movie. My dog is The Postman. If nothing else is on I'll stop at Waterworld. If the only movie on is The Postman it's off to youtube.



The Postman was just okay...they messed with the story too much.  It's one of my favorite end-of-the-world books.  

Waterworld, I like it too...D. Hopper was over the top...fantastic!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I much prefer sports movies than watching the actual sport.  Moneyball is a favorite here, too!


That's because the movie moves along at a quicker pace than most live sports!  I mean how many times does that batter need to readjust *everything*!

We've watched a bunch of sports movies here...much to Himself's chagrin.  But he humors me, then watches what he wants to alone.  I suppose with three TVs with DVD playability we could watch separately, but he lets me enjoy the "big screen" experience.  Must admit though, both of us thoroughly enjoyed "The Rookie" and "Miracle on Ice".


----------



## pacanis

Cooking Goddess said:


> That's because the movie moves along at a quicker pace than most live sports! I mean how many times does that batter need to readjust *everything*!
> 
> Is this what they refer to as a loaded question?
> 
> We've watched a bunch of sports movies here...much to Himself's chagrin. But he humors me, then watches what he wants to alone. I suppose with three TVs with DVD playability we could watch separately, but he lets me enjoy the "big screen" experience. Must admit though, both of us thoroughly enjoyed "The Rookie" and "Miracle on Ice".


 
'Cuz deep down inside of you I know you got more! I want to see that kid who _didn't_ take the test!


----------



## kleenex

The last movie I saw was Kon-Tiki....  The 2013 Oscar nominated submission for movie of the year from Norway...

A low budget movie that was high on visuals and also had a good amount of suspense.

I say it is a must see movie..


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Cooking Goddess said:


> That's because the movie moves along at a quicker pace than most live sports!  I mean how many times does that batter need to readjust *everything*!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pacanis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is this what they refer to as a loaded question?
Click to expand...

Why?  Are you looking for a loaded answer?  Here ya go:Mike Hargrove - The Human Rain Delay - YouTube



pacanis said:


> 'Cuz deep down inside of you I know you got more! I want to see that kid who _didn't_ take the test!


Take WHAT test?   You have me stumped on this one.  Oh, that means I don't pass, doesn't it....


----------



## pacanis

Cooking Goddess said:


> Take WHAT test?  You have me stumped on this one. Oh, that means I don't pass, doesn't it....


 
That would be Herb Brooks talking to his goalie.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Got it!  Saw the movie years ago and don't remember the lines.


----------



## radhuni

The man from Earth, very good movey and I like it.


----------



## pacanis

We Need to Talk About Kevin.
Wow. I was glued.


----------



## FrankZ

We watched Hotel Transylvania last night.


----------



## CharlieD

Ca me Mutany


----------



## joesfolk

Watched an o l d I e.  Peter Fonda and Kris Christopherson in W o o l e y Boys.  Highly recommend it if you can find it somewhere.


----------



## Addie

CharlieD said:


> Ca me Mutiny



The Caine Mutiny is an excellent movie. The kind you watch over and over. You just never get tired of seeing it. Right up there with The Magnificent Seven, and Twelve Angry Men. All great movies studying how men react under stress.


----------



## CharlieD

Addie said:


> The Caine Mutiny is an excellent movie. The kind you watch over and over. You just never get tired of seeing it. Right up there with The Magnificent Seven, and Twelve Angry Men. All great movies studying how men react under stress.



Exactly. They do not make films like this any more. Sadly.


----------



## Steve Kroll

We watched "Star Trek: Into Darkness" tonight in 3D.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Steve Kroll said:


> We watched "Star Trek: Into Darkness" tonight in 3D.



How was it?


----------



## Steve Kroll

PrincessFiona60 said:


> How was it?


Overall very good. I really like the fact that JJ Abrams has breathed life back into the Star Trek franchise. And the fact that there is more action is okay with me, too. I've always felt some of the later series were a little too "talky" at times.

Like "Prometheus" I also think this is one sci-fi film where the 3D enhances the story rather than detracts. Some of the shots are simply gorgeous and give you a feeling of being very small.


----------



## FrankZ

We watched Star Trek (not in 3D though) on Thursday night.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Thank you, Shrek is balking at watching it.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Watched "Julie and Julia" tonight.  Meryl Streep has serious acting chops.  I'd enjoy watching her read my grocery list.


----------



## pacanis

CharlieD said:


> Exactly. They do not make films like this any more. Sadly.


 
I thought they did a pretty good job on the re-make.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Thank you, Shrek is balking at watching it.



Hubby and I have really liked both of the new Star Trek movies. Roland knows the previous movies better than I do and he thinks these have been a respectful and fun reboot of the story.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

That pretty much clinches it, I'll pick it up tomorrow.  We enjoyed the first JJ Abrams offering, we should enjoy the second one.


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg

We Steal Secrets...amazing and eye opening.


----------



## simonbaker

We saw ICIDIOUS 2 last night at the theater, very scarey!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

_Star Trek Into Darkness_, thanks for the thumbs up, folks!  I enjoyed the heck out of it.  Shrek said, "I think Father Gene would have thought it was okay." LOL!


----------



## FrankZ

We watched World War Z last night.

Not as good as I thought it might be, but it wasn't bad.


----------



## pacanis

The Wickerman this morning, the original. Then a moody movie on Netflix called Flesh and Bone. Excellent movie if you are into dark suspense/drama.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

We watched "You Again?" Wednesday night, a very forgettable movie.  Seriously, it was forgettable in spite of its stellar cast.  For the first half of the movie I kept saying to Himself "we've seen this movie, haven't we?" and he'd say "I don't remember it".  Keep in mind about the ONLY time I watch a movie is together with him - rarely watch one alone.  The second half the danged thing didn't look familiar to either of us even though every single scene was predictable.  I guess we saw it...twice.  Heaven help us if I bring it home again and we lose another two years of our lives we'll never get back!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> I guess we saw it...twice.  Heaven help us if I bring it home again and we lose another two years of our lives we'll never get back!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

"Two YEARS"???  I meant to say "two hours of our lives" PF!   That movie was so slow I guess I THOUGHT it was two years?


----------



## FrankZ

We watched a few:

1) The Iceman - This was interesting and quite well done.  This is not for the faint of heart.
2) Oblivion - Interesting but not overly creative.  It is kind of like cotton candy.
3) Epic - Cute, fun but the story was a bit flat and predictable.  
4) Killing Them Softly - Well done, methodical, not fast paced but never slow.


----------



## Dawgluver

Hitchcock.  It was really pretty good.

And now, Harold and Kumar Go to White Castle!


----------



## Mad Cook

redkitty said:


> Hope its okay I start a new game?
> 
> What was the last movie you watched?!?
> 
> We watched *Thank You for Smoking* and LOVED it! Thought all the characters were great, especially liked the kid! Its on the must buy for the DVD collection list!!


 David Niven, Roger Livesey and Kim Hunter in "A Matter of Life and Death" on television last week. (I believe it was re-titled "Stairway to Heaven" in the States.) It's on my list of ten films to take to a desert island.


----------



## JoAnn L.

I recorded Lifeboat the other day and finally got to watch it this afternoon. I really enjoyed it. It is an Alfred Hitchcock film, with an excellent cast.


----------



## TATTRAT

Dawgluver said:


> Hitchcock.  It was really pretty good.
> 
> And now, Harold and Kumar Go to White Castle!



On my list, looked good and I am intrigued by the cast.


----------



## pacanis

*hmmmm*

I was listening to the TV this morning while shaving. On came what I found out is the trailer for the movie Gravity, starring Sandra Bullock and George Clooney. The scene I was listening to caught my attention immediately, causing me to walk into the kitchen to see what was going on. 
Sandra Bullock is being tossed about while space walking, having some sort of mishap, but if you listen to just her and not the surrounding score or the guy talking to her, it reminded me of the famous restaurant scene in When Harry Met Sally 
I may have a hard time watching this movie with a straight face now.


----------



## Dawgluver

Mama.  :shiver:  Eeks!  Not much blood and gore, but lots of suspense and downright creepiness.  And now, Princess Bride, which I've never watched in its entirety.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

_The Heat_ with Sandra Bullock and Melissa McCarthy.  I haven't laughed so hard in a long time.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Definitely want to get "The Heat" as soon as the library has it available.  We love Melissa McCarthy in "Mike & Molly" on CBS, and I'll watch Sandra Bullock in anything.  Even if she was reading the phone book.  Makes me think of our lovely daughter every time I see Sandra.  Our daughter has been told she looks like Bullock so many times she's gotten tired of it.  Not me!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> Definitely want to get "The Heat" as soon as the library has it available.  We love Melissa McCarthy in "Mike & Molly" on CBS, and I'll watch Sandra Bullock in anything.  Even if she was reading the phone book.  Makes me think of our lovely daughter every time I see Sandra.  Our daughter has been told she looks like Bullock so many times she's gotten tired of it.  Not me!



Did you see "Bridesmaids" with McCarthy?  I'll watch her in anything, too, she cracks me up.  And Bullock is priceless in anything.


----------



## bakechef

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Did you see "Bridesmaids" with McCarthy?  I'll watch her in anything, too, she cracks me up.  And Bullock is priceless in anything.



Bridesmaids was awesome, she put that movie over the top hilarious!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Did you see "Bridesmaids" with McCarthy?  I'll watch her in anything, too, she cracks me up.  And Bullock is priceless in anything.


Didn't see "Bridesmaids".  Looked tootoo silly in the promos.  Might get the copy at the library and watch it without Himself some night as he has way more TV shows than I do.  Perhaps a glass of wine will make it even funnier.  But I'd rather read cookbooks (time wisely spent) than watch a meh TV show.


----------



## JoAnn L.

This afternoon I watched two  movies. The first one was Jane Eyre (1970) with George C. Scott and Susannah York. The beautiful music was composed by John Williams. The other movie was Meet Me In St. Louis, I especially like the part about their Halloween.


----------



## Addie

JoAnn L. said:


> This afternoon I watched two  movies. The first one was Jane Eyre (1970) with George C. Scott and Susannah York. The beautiful music was composed by John Williams. The other movie was Meet Me In St. Louis, I especially like the part about their Halloween.



I saw that version of J.E a couple of months ago. The minute I heard the music, I knew who wrote it. Maybe it is me, but his music sounds like all the other stuff he has written over the years. He never stretches himself when it comes to writing music for a movie.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Addie said:


> I saw that version of J.E a couple of months ago. The minute I heard the music, I knew who wrote it. Maybe it is me, but his music sounds like all the other stuff he has written over the years. He never stretches himself when it comes to writing music for a movie.



Here is a list of John Williams music. I am very impressed.

List of compositions by John Williams - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Addie

JoAnn L. said:


> Here is a list of John Williams music. I am very impressed.
> 
> List of compositions by John Williams - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Williams had a difficult time as conductor for the Boston Pops. The members of the orchestra didn't like him from the start and gave him a hard time. At one point he quit. After a good talking to for the orchestra, they decided to behave. Next were the fans of the Pops. Very few cared for his choice of music. Every concert contained a few of his compositions. That meant he was going to get a royalty every time one of his numbers was played. The public resented that. Also he followed Arthur Fiedler who was very much loved.* Enormous shoes to fill*. I am ashamed to say Bostonians never gave him a chance. He still comes back to Boston at least once a year to conduct even if it is just one piece. He gets a better welcome now. 

When Keith Lockhart came, he was a single hunk of a man and the women of Boston fell in love with him immediately. He could do no wrong. Then he got married. But he was forgiven. He has a sense of humor that Williams never had. And he plays for and to the audience. When Williams is the guest conductor, Keith introduces him and tries his dangdest to get the audience hyped up for a big welcome. Being the Proper Bostonians that we are, we cooperate and give a rousing welcome of applause for Williams but no cheering. He NEVER gets the cheering, whistling welcome we give Keith when he walks on the stage.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Himself picked up two videos at the library on Tuesday.  Something SciFi for himself, plus he got MIB 3.  We'll watch that one Wednesday evening since there isn't much good on TV tonight.


----------



## kleenex

I just watched the Documentary  The Great Hip Hop Hoax.

It is about two people from Scotland who are rappers that at first get no one to sign them up SOOOO they fake an American Accent and say they come from California and then wind up getting signed by a major record label.

They show them in archive footage drinking a whole lot of beer and goofing off.  They fake being American for a long time. Just when the first album is about to be released Sony merges with BMG and they wind up getting shelved.

This newly released 2013 Documentary is a must see one.


To see the trailer:

The Great Hip Hop Hoax

I say this gets at least a PG-13 rating from me.


----------



## Somebunny

Went to the new mega theatre Thursday night to see Gravity in 3D it was pretty good, the 3D made it worth it. Pretty cool when you are sitting in a theatre and you have to duck to avoid space debris and tear drops  just float in front of your face  yes this movie works best in 3 D.


----------



## simonbaker

Somebunny said:


> Went to the new mega theatre Thursday night to see Gravity in 3D it was pretty good, the 3D made it worth it. Pretty cool when you are sitting in a theatre and you have to duck to avoid space debris and tear drops  just float in front of your face  yes this movie works best in 3 D.


I agree. We saw it in 3 D also.


----------



## GotGarlic

We saw "Captain Phillips" last night. Loved it. Very suspenseful, even though we know the outcome.


----------



## Dawgluver

Watched "The Diving Bell and the Butterfly" last night. I'm usually not a fan of French subtitles, but the movie was fascinating.


----------



## pacanis

Dawgluver said:


> Watched "The Diving Bell and the Butterfly" last night. I'm usually not a fan of French subtitles, but the movie was fascinating.


 
How did you understand the movie if the subtitles were in French? 

I saw a movie yesterday on Netflix called Assault on Wall Street. I thought it would be an action movie, but nothing really happened until the end. It was good. Considering first billed were two unknowns followed up with Ed Furlong, Clint Howard and Michael Pare, that really surprised me.


----------



## Dawgluver

pacanis said:


> How did you understand the movie if the subtitles were in French?
> 
> I saw a movie yesterday on Netflix called Assault on Wall Street. I thought it would be an action movie, but nothing really happened until the end. It was good. Considering first billed were two unknowns followed up with Ed Furlong, Clint Howard and Michael Pare, that really surprised me.



  Good catch, Pac!  I (ahem) meant the film was in French, with English subtitles....

Took 4 years of French, probably understood every 500th word.


----------



## FrankZ

We watched Pacific Rim and Gatsby last night.  

Pacific Rim looked good, watch it with the sound off.  Sheesh...

Gatsby was okish.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Pacific Rim sounds like it would be the movie to watch with complete surround sound at 3:30 am...  Be an alternate for any of the last 3 Star Wars...


----------



## Dawgluver

We went to the Imax yesterday with BIL and his ex and saw Hunger Games.  OMG, it was LOUD!  The movie followed the book very closely, but the book wasn't nearly as LOUD!

I really want to see Pacific Rim, but I will not go to see it in IMax.....my eardrums would never recover!


----------



## Addie

In the middle of the night, I watched "_Going My Way_" with Bing Crosby and Barry Fitzgerald. At the end they bring in the mother of the old priest. A real tear jerker.


----------



## FrankZ

Dawgluver said:


> We went to the Imax yesterday with BIL and his ex and saw Hunger Games.  OMG, it was LOUD!  The movie followed the book very closely, but the book wasn't nearly as LOUD!
> 
> I really want to see Pacific Rim, but I will not go to see it in IMax.....my eardrums would never recover!




We saw Hunger Games Thursday night.  Not as loud and not in IMAX, we went to a historic theater near us.

Pacific Rim is on disc already.


----------



## Dawgluver

FrankZ said:


> We saw Hunger Games Thursday night.  Not as loud and not in IMAX, we went to a historic theater near us.
> 
> Pacific Rim is on disc already.



Good to know.  Not a big fan of IMAX, even though this was my first experience with it.


----------



## FrankZ

Dawgluver said:


> Good to know.  Not a big fan of IMAX, even though this was my first experience with it.



IMAX does bring a much bigger screen with a higher resolution....


----------



## Dawgluver

FrankZ said:


> IMAX does bring a much bigger screen with a higher resolution....



I'm not a fan of looking up Donald Sutherland's nose and seeing a huge booger.  It's much bigger in IMAX.  Everyone's pores were huge!

I felt I was invading everyone's privacy.  And it was scary loud.


----------



## FrankZ

Dawgluver said:


> I'm not a fan of looking up Donald Sutherland's nose and seeing a huge booger.  It's much bigger in IMAX.  Everyone's pores were huge!
> 
> I felt I was invading everyone's privacy.  And it was scary loud.



Oh yer so funny....


----------



## Dawgluver

FrankZ said:


> Oh yer so funny....



  At least we didn't get the 3-D glasses....gah!


----------



## Katie H

A recent Netflix choice, a 1989 Bruce Willis movie called _In Country_.  I'd never seen it and Glenn had only seen bits of it.  One of the interesting things about the film is that it was made here where we live and it was so fun seeing points of interest, major buildings, etc. that are so familiar to us.

We enjoyed it.


----------



## simonbaker

Dawgluver said:


> We went to the Imax yesterday with BIL and his ex and saw Hunger Games.  OMG, it was LOUD!  The movie followed the book very closely, but the book wasn't nearly as LOUD!
> 
> I really want to see Pacific Rim, but I will not go to see it in IMax.....my eardrums would never recover!



We went & saw the same movie yesterday afternoon, could not believe the long lines. They were showing the movie every 30 mn in 6 different theaters & long lines in all of them, crazy. It was a pretty good movie though.


----------



## Mad Cook

Addie said:


> In the middle of the night, I watched "_Going My Way_" with Bing Crosby and Barry Fitzgerald. At the end they bring in the mother of the old priest. A real tear jerker.


We often get "Going My Way" on television at Christmas, along with "It's a Wonderful Life".  I love old black and white films. Picked up a trio of Bette Davies DVDs in the charity shop not long ago  - "Mr Skeffington", "Dark Victory" and "Now Voyager".


----------



## Addie

Mad Cook said:


> We often get "Going My Way" on television at Christmas, along with "It's a Wonderful Life".  I love old black and white films. Picked up a trio of Bette Davies DVDs in the charity shop not long ago  - "Mr Skeffington", *"Dark Victory"* and "Now Voyager".



A real tear jerker if ever there was one. When I would forget to do something my mother asked me to do, I would tell her I was having a Dark Victory moment. "I'll give you a Dark Victory Moment for real young lady! One you won't come out of!" And I always thought I was the perfect child.


----------



## FrankZ

We watched Identity Thief last night.  It had some funny parts I suppose.  It was okish.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I'm hoping Shrek wants to watch _2 Guns_ tonight.  I'll be ready for a shoot 'em up by the time I get home.


----------



## pacanis

I'll tell you what the last movie I never finished watching is: Red Dawn, the remake. What a bunch a crap. Halfway through and looking for something else. I've never seen a movie so blatant in its use of original scenes to be ridiculous. 
The first action movie I ever had to hit STOP on


----------



## JoAnn L.

Since You Went Away~1944 Loved it.Great cast.


----------



## Katie H

Oh, my!  What a super film!

We just finished watching _Finding Forrester._  Loved it.  I cried, of course.

I put it right up there with _Scent of a Woman_.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Katie H said:


> Oh, my!  What a super film!
> 
> We just finished watching _Finding Forrester._  Loved it.  I cried, of course.
> 
> I put it right up there with _Scent of a Woman_.



_Finding Forrester_...another favorite!  So many good movies, so little time.


----------



## FrankZ

We had some "inclement" weather come through so we were both home yesterday.

Kathleen has felt punky for a few days and I just wanted a break (finals start Friday).

We watched the Bonnie and Clyde miniseries thing.  It was fun, but not done as well as it could have been.

Then we moved on to Oz, The Great and Powerful.  I see why the critics panned it.  It was ok, but the acting was way too stilted.  Everything felt forced.

Then, finally, we watch Man of Steel.  Good, not great.  I think they reached for it but missed just a little.


----------



## phinz

Saw Thor, The Dark World on the Disney Fantasy last week. Liked it even more than the first one.

Also watched Frozen on the ship. Cute movie, OK story.


----------



## JoAnn L.

I have a whole collection of The Little Rascals on VHS. So my grandson and I watched some this morning, What fun.


----------



## middie

The Lost Boys

 The original with the Corey's, Keifer Sutherland, and Jamie Gertz


----------



## GotGarlic

We're watching "It's a Wonderful Life" right now. It's DH's favorite Christmas movie.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Watched, _The Family_, tonight with Robert DeNiro and Michelle Pfeiffer, excellent with just the right amount of comedy to action to storyline.  We loved it!


----------



## Steve Kroll

Watched "The World's End" with Simon Pegg and Nick Frost. While I like most of their movies ("Hot Fuzz", "Paul"), I found this one to be just so-so.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Yes, "The World's End", I had to keep waking Shrek up to watch it as it was one _he_ wanted to see.


----------



## Mad Cook

"Holiday Inn" - again! 

 Television is kaput so had to put the DVD into my laptop. I think I like doing it like this. I can take the laptop into the kitchen and watch there.

 Tonight I think it will be "The Road to Bali" - I'm not _really_ obsessed with Bing Crosby. I just like old films.

 Now I've discovered how to watch Downton Abbey's Christmas special when I get back from my aunt's on Thursday I may not bother replacing the television.


----------



## Mad Cook

*Have you bought yourself a Christmas present and Satnav Adventures*

Last year I used my accumulated discount points from shopping on-line to buy myself a satnav for Christmas. A mixed blessing. I don't entirely trust it as it has led me in some very odd directions so I always use it side by side with a map!

 For some reason it can't cope with Derbyshire (the next county to where I live) and tries to take me on some very strange wild goose chases. Last summer when I was on my way back from Yeovil in Somerset it behaved perfectly until I was about 12 miles from home on a route I could drive in my sleep. It told me to turn left. No, I thought, "I don't need to do that" but for the entertainment value I thought I'd do as it said. 

 It took me into the railway station car park! Was it making a point about my driving?

 This year's  my present to me is a new coffee filter machine with a bean grinding attachment. My old Moulinex coffee machine disappeared when I moved house. It was old but efficient and I loved it but I think it may have got into the wrong box and been taken to the charity shop. (_Sniff!) _I don't actually _need _a coffee machine as I use a cafetiere jug when there's just me but the machine is good when I have guests.


----------



## Steve Kroll

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Yes, "The World's End", I had to keep waking Shrek up to watch it as it was one _he_ wanted to see.


Yeah, I had a hard time getting into it. I don't mind movies that have a stupid premise (as this one does) but you also have to like the characters enough to care. I didn't find that to be the case.


----------



## Katie H

Last night we watched _42_, the story of baseball's Jackie Robinson.  Great film!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

"Percy Jackson and the Sea Of Monsters"  it was good.  Enjoyed it!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Our daughter recently bought"Despicable Me" so the four of us did Family Movie Night on Christmas. The movie was good but I liked that the four of us were together even better!  ♡  But after seeing the movie I want Minions even more!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Yes, the Minions are very endearing.


----------



## pacanis

I watched The American yesterday. That has to be the slowest movie I've ever seen that has held my attention. I feel like I'm still watching it


----------



## Toffiffeezz

Oh gosh CG, what I wouldn't do to have a few minions here too!


----------



## Toffiffeezz

We watched National Treasures, and What dreams may come and a few others yesterday. Opened presents, and then the adults crashed and watched movies while my nephews ran around in circles trying to decide what to play with first


----------



## roadfix

On Xmas Day we gathered around and spent the entire evening watching movies.  We watched 3 movies......The Wolf of Wall Street, Gatsby, and The Hobbit, all on Blue Ray dvd.  The graphics and set design on Gatsby were amazing.  Wall Street was nothing but sex and drugs for 3 hours.....we had to keep the little kids out of the tv room.


----------



## phinz

Watched Monsters U and Despicable Me yesterday.

How did you watch Wolf on BluRay, roadfix? It just came out on the big screen yesterday.

A little trivia: I was actually on the yacht that was partly owned by Jordan Belfort a few months before she sank off of the coast of Sardinia. Nadine was owned by Belfort and Bernie Little of Miss Budweiser racing fame. Belfort was buying her from Bernie but hadn't finished the purchase yet when she sank. She was a beautiful boat. The one they used in the movie, Lady M, looks *nothing* like Nadine/Big Eagle/Coco Chanel.


----------



## cave76

*Jaws*

Still scary after all these years!


----------



## tinlizzie

"The Trip" with Steve Coogan and Ron Brydon.  Included some very funny impressions of Sean Connery as Bond.  James Bond.  And his martinis.  Shaken, not stirred.


----------



## roadfix

phinz said:


> How did you watch Wolf on BluRay, roadfix? It just came out on the big screen yesterday.



A friend borrows current movie screeners from her boss who works for the industry.  She occasionally brings us a bunch of movies to watch.  Technically, the recipients are supposed to destroy these once viewed for obvious reasons.

Tonight we're watching "Her", a film about this guy who falls in love with his computer's human-like operating system.


----------



## phinz

Very cool, roadfix. I'm quite familiar with screeners. Used to work for Regal Entertainment Group and have a few in my collection.


----------



## simonbaker

Just saw "Out of the Furnace". I would not recomend it.


----------



## FrankZ

We just got back from the new Hobbit movie (IMAX 3D no less)... 

That there is one of the best movie dragons I have seen... well done Mr Jackson, well done.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

FrankZ said:


> We just got back from the new Hobbit movie (IMAX 3D no less)...
> 
> That there is one of the best movie dragons I have seen... well done Mr Jackson, well done.



After the hubby and I saw it, when people would ask what I thought of the movie I would tell them, "Dragons are cooooool!" and nothing else. Annoying, possibly, but dragons are cool.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dragons are sooooooooooooooo cooooooooooooooool!!!


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg

Argo, a well done fantasy.


----------



## simonbaker

We went & saw " Mr. Bank's".  Excellent movie. I would highly recommend it!


----------



## bakechef

Never let me go, a movie that I hadn't heard of until recently.  Really beautiful and thought provoking.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I got home yesterday and Shrek looked like he'd been having a sniffle...he was watching "Raising Helen".


----------



## Gravy Queen

Just seen Argo , based on a true story which I wasn't aware of , it was really good .


----------



## roadfix

New Year Eve was rather quiet for us (small group) so some of us just sat around and watched movies, including Captain Phillips.


----------



## FrankZ

We watched military movies last night... first there was Platoon, then Stripes...


----------



## pacanis

FrankZ said:


> We watched military movies last night... first there was Platoon, then Stripes...


 
Ah yes, two classics with very different first and second halves


----------



## LPBeier

I bought TB a boxed set of Harry Potter and we have watched the first two and bonus features. We will never tire if them.

I also watched all three "Santa Clause" movies. Tim Allen fun.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Love Tim Allen.  We're hooked on "Last Man Standing".


----------



## FrankZ

We watched Warm Bodies...  Funny zombie romcom


----------



## PrincessFiona60

That one did look funny!


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

FrankZ said:


> We watched Warm Bodies...  Funny zombie romcom



I loved that movie. Very cute.


----------



## Steve Kroll

We finally saw the new "Hobbit" movie last night in IMAX 3D. I know some people just aren't into the whole 3D movie experience but, when it's done well, I love it. And the Hobbit movie was done well, I thought.


----------



## FrankZ

We watched 50/50 last night.  That was a pretty good movie.


----------



## Katie H

We just finished watching _Over the Hedge_...again!  No matter how many times we see it, we still laugh and see things we missed in previous viewings.  This time it was Hammy, in the kitchen sliding on the floor, saying, "no grip, no grip, no grip!"  It just hit our funny bones and we laughed out loud.


----------



## pacanis

I watched The Last Stand this morning. Arnold is back in great form in this movie. Great shoot 'em up movie with a few laughs.


----------



## FrankZ

We watched Stoker last night.  Ok so I watched it and Kathleen, the poor dear, fell asleep cause she was so tired.

Anyway I hit record on when I saw it on the guide but wasn't sure why I did to start with.  Turned out to be a good, twisted, movie.


----------



## tinlizzie

A documentary from Netflix, 'One Lucky Elephant.'  A man took in a baby elephant - she became the star of his circus (Circus Flora in St. Louis, MO).  Years later he had to find a home for her - a difficult, and for him, a heart-breaking task.


----------



## pacanis

Last night was The King of New York, The Lovely Bones and Mr Brooks. 
Three movies I have seen before that needed watched again.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Watched _The Town_ and _The Wolverine_, last night,  Enjoyed both.


----------



## simonbaker

I went to the theater last night with 3 teenagers & saw the movie " Frozen", I was surprised at how much I enjoyed it. The music was great. Some of the songs sounded like they were out of a Broadway musical, very well done.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Watched "The Thing From Another World" 1951. A good old black and white SiFi.
James Arness played the part of The Thing.


----------



## Dawgluver

We watched Finding Nemo again.


----------



## Kayelle

In the last couple of weeks I've gone to the theater to see some movies nominated for the Golden Globes tonight. I've always loved the awards shows, maybe because I live about 90 minutes north west of "Hollyweird". 

*"Nebraska*" "*Captain Phillips" "Saving Mr. Banks" 

*I'm really rooting for Tom Hanks in Captain Phillips. What a remarkable performance, as usual.


----------



## pacanis

I don't know what the last movie I watched was 
And what's worse is I missed what was being said at the end, not realizing that I was watching the end. 
So now I have to find it again and watch the last five minutes or my life won't be complete


----------



## Katie H

Had a movie I checked out from the library and hadn't seen yet...

WOW!  WOW!  MEGA WOW!  We watched _The Sixth Sense_, which was a 1999 Bruce Willis film.  Incredible movie.  Haley Joel Osment was phenomenal as the young boy!!  I highly recommend you see this if you haven't.


----------



## Kayelle

Katie H said:


> Had a movie I checked out from the library and hadn't seen yet...
> 
> WOW!  WOW!  MEGA WOW!  We watched _The Sixth Sense_, which was a 1999 Bruce Willis film.  Incredible movie.  Haley Joel Osment was phenomenal as the young boy!!  I highly recommend you see this if you haven't.



I *loved *that movie Katie!! I saw it in '99 on the big screen and it blew me away! I very seldom watch a movie more than once, but that one would be really worth it. Remarkable. 
By the way, I remember someone in front of me coming in after the movie started and them not getting the movie at all when it was over.


----------



## pacanis

Sixth Sense, one of my all time favorites.
I've used a spin on one of the famous lines here a couple times.


----------



## Dawgluver

Cheech and Chong's Up In Smoke.  I about split a gut, haven't seen it in milleniums.  Cheech Marin is now a sought-after actor, and Tommy Chong has a PhD and collects art.  Who knew?

And the last two thirds of The Full Monty.  Always fun!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Just watched, _Hancock_.  It was all chopped up for TV, but still a favorite movie.


----------



## kleenex

I went through Amazon instant video for this, but I saw the solid documentary Somewhere Between.

It is a look at kids adopted from China that now live in the USA.


----------



## Katie H

We were channel surfing last night and came across a 1968 film, _Once Upon A Time in the Old West._  It starred Henry Fonda, Jason Robards, Charles Bronson, Claudia Cardinale, along with other recognized actors.

It was a long film and sort of bizarre in a fascinating way.  We almost turned the channel but somehow got hooked and watched the whole thing.

One thing that struck me was that, at that time, Claudia Cardinale was touted as a hot, seductive commodity.  In this movie, she didn't come off that way at all to me.  However, not being a man, perhaps I missed something.  What I saw was simply a very pretty woman.  

In the movie's favor I will note that the ending had a very nice twist to it.


----------



## pacanis

Trust  me on this, Katie, she's hot, lol.
That's one of my favorite westerns.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

_Once Upon A Time in the West _isone of our favorite westerns, too. Fonda was such a good bad guy!


----------



## pacanis

OK. Who besides me has that harmonica playing in their head?


----------



## roadfix

We watched a 2013 movie, 'Prisoners', last night.  What an intense film about a neighbor who kidnaps two little girls.  Very good film.  There were a couple of parts in the film I couldn't connect so I'll probably watch it again this week.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

pacanis said:


> OK. Who besides me has that harmonica playing in their head?



I do...but I am watching, _The Return of Frank James_, with Henry Fonda...so it kinda brings back the other movie, too!

I love the scene where Jack Elam has the fly in the gun barrel.  (OUATITW)


----------



## pacanis

Jack Elam. I can never remember his name.
There are some actors suited for certain roles and he plays a classic cowboy very well. Just like Aldo Ray is a classic soldier.


----------



## roadfix

Gravity.  Didn't care for it that much.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

roadfix said:


> Gravity.  Didn't care for it that much.



Yeah, that one was a wait for video or cable event for us.


----------



## LPBeier

We recently watched Iron Man 3 for the first time.  I don't often like the third movie in a series, but this one was excellent!  The story didn't get old.

Tonight we go back to our Harry Potter marathon.  I think we are on movie number 6 of the 8.  It is very interesting watching them close together like this - I am getting so much more out of them that I have seeing them individually (even several times).


----------



## roadfix

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Yeah, that one was a wait for video or cable event for us.


Well, I borrowed a dvd copy and saw it last night on tv.  But my 18 yr old grandson who's seen it 3 times on IMAX thought otherwise and told me this was not the type of film to watch on a big screen tv, no matter what size.  I gave him that on visual and audio content but other than that it was...blah....  There was no comparison to say, Apollo 13, which I really enjoyed, on the small screen.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

roadfix said:


> Well, I borrowed a dvd copy and saw it last night on tv.  But my 18 yr old grandson who's seen it 3 times on IMAX thought otherwise and told me this was not the type of film to watch on a big screen tv, no matter what size.  I gave him that on visual and audio content but other than that it was...blah....  There was no comparison to say, Apollo 13, which I really enjoyed, on the small screen.



Visual and audio are fine, but there has to be a story.  The size of the screen will not matter if the story is good.


----------



## Katie H

Last night we watched our Netflix disk of a Sandra Bullock movie, _The Heat._  It was hilarious.  The woman who ultimately became her partner, Mullins, was a scream.  We laughed and I know, because we laughed so much, we had to have missed other funny moments.  I'll never be able to look at a coffee filter again without laughing.


----------



## roadfix

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Visual and audio are fine, but there has to be a story.  The size of the screen will not matter if the story is good.


Exactly.  There was no story in Gravity.  I can certainly understand being a visual treat in a 3-D theater, but that's all...   
I don't understand all the hype and nominations behind this film.


----------



## Dawgluver

Good info on Gravity.  Think I'll wait for the DirecTV version....


----------



## CWS4322

12 Years A Slave (recommend)
 Kitchen Stories (recommend if you don't mind subtitles, this was a very entertaining film--appealed to the Scandinavian in me)


----------



## Cooking Goddess

roadfix said:


> Gravity.  Didn't care for it that much.





PrincessFiona60 said:


> Visual and audio are fine, but there has to be a story.  The size of the screen will not matter if the story is good.





roadfix said:


> Exactly.  There was no story in Gravity....



Best "review" I heard about Gravity said it showed how George Clooney would rather be lost in space than spend 2+ hours with a woman close to his age.  We'll probably watch it just because we're huge Sandra fans, but I can already hear Himself channelling Neil deGrasse Tyson and mentioning every single one of the astronomical errors.


----------



## LPBeier

Harry Potter and the Half-Blood Prince.  Just two more to go!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> Best "review" I heard about Gravity said it showed how George Clooney would rather be lost in space than spend 2+ hours with a woman close to his age.  We'll probably watch it just because we're huge Sandra fans, but I can already hear Himself channelling Neil deGrasse Tyson and mentioning every single one of the astronomical errors.



Then you will be glad Shrek an I are not there or you would have three of us going on about errors.


----------



## roadfix

At least Robert Redford's latest film 'All is Lost', where he gets stranded at sea in his disabled boat, had a little more substance than Gravity.   He was the only character and the entire film took place on his little boat, and he only spoke one word.


----------



## pacanis

roadfix said:


> At least Robert Redford's latest film 'All is Lost', where he gets stranded at sea in his disabled boat, had a little more substance than Gravity. He was the only character and the entire film took place on his little boat, and he only spoke one word.


 
If the word came immediately after his boat was disabled... I can guess what it might have been


----------



## cave76

pacanis said:


> If the word came immediately after his boat was disabled... I can guess what it might have been


----------



## roadfix

pacanis said:


> If the word came immediately after his boat was disabled... I can guess what it might have been


 You got the word but it came near the end of the movie...


----------



## Cooking Goddess

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Then you will be glad Shrek an I are not there or you would have three of us going on about errors.


I don't mind him correcting the movie. Actually, we both have fun trying to spot the poor edits, the prop mistakes, the incorrect facts. Just think how much fun we could all have acting like it's a game show - see who calls out an error first! 

Of course what would be WAY more fun would be to have Neil Tyson sitting in the extra chair spotting those errors for us. Love the man!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Finally, about 16 years after it first came out, we watched The Big Lebowski. Apparently we're either too old for it or else you have to watch it completely stoned. Hadn't even dipped into my wine at that point. OTOH, I'll never look at bowling the same again.


----------



## roadfix

Stuck In Love, on netflix.  I really enjoyed it.


----------



## LPBeier

I did it! Fifty years after I was scared out of my wits by the witch and monkeys at 5 years old, I finally watched "Wizard of Oz" from start to finish!  

Okay, have you all stopped laughing?  It was very traumatic and I don't know why I just kept "avoiding" it.  Finally I felt it was time to put that fear aside and see it for what it was - a masterpiece of a movie!


----------



## cave76

@LPBeier----- I can totally understand! When I watched King Kong (NOT the recent ones!) I had the pants scared off of me!!!!! Only when I grew up (which is in a process of reversing at this point!) could I watch and enjoy it, although it wasn't a masterpiece, like Oz.

You've given me an idea----- put The Wizard of Oz in my Netflix queue.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> I don't mind him correcting the movie. Actually, we both have fun trying to spot the poor edits, the prop mistakes, the incorrect facts. Just think how much fun we could all have acting like it's a game show - see who calls out an error first!
> 
> Of course what would be WAY more fun would be to have Neil Tyson sitting in the extra chair spotting those errors for us. Love the man!



I love watching movies that way...makes it fun.


----------



## roadfix

There were so many technical inaccuracies in Gravity that bugged the heck out of me but I figured many of them had to be done in that manner to make the movie more entertaining.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

roadfix said:


> There were so many technical inaccuracies in Gravity that bugged the heck out of me but I figured many of them had to be done in that manner to make the movie more entertaining.



That means we should be able to watch it in full critique mode...Making fun of serious movies can create more laughs than a great comedy!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Himself mentioned a classic, Our Man Flint, a few weeks back. We got the disc from the library and watched it tonight. A little Bond, a little Austin Powers, and a lot of laughs. Still dozed off for a couple short naps even though we were liking it better than last night's movie - just can't stay awake with a cat on my lap!


----------



## phinz

Watched Elysium a couple of nights ago. I really enjoyed it. One could heavily deconstruct it for its political commentary, which I found interesting.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Watching, _Kung Fu Hustle_,  cracking me up.  I don't think I'm healed enough for good comedy, yet.


----------



## Dawgluver

Watched "Les Miserables" in its entirety.  Of course I had to bawl through the last 10 minutes.  What a great score!  This is the first time I've seen it.


----------



## Katie H

Last night Glenn and I watched our Netflix selection, _Captain Phillips_.

Holy Cow!  What a movie!  I experienced every emotion possible and Tom Hanks couldn't have done a better job.  Just...WOW for the whole film!


----------



## roadfix

I watched Despues de Lucia (Spanish Language film) on Netflix.  Man, talk about being bullied in school, I loved the ending.


----------



## simonbaker

Watching the grammy's


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Just got finished watching _Captain Phillips_.  Fantastic movie.


----------



## roadfix

Last night we watched 12 Years A Slave.  Very good film.

Tonight we're watching American Hustle.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Waiting for Shrek to get off the phone and get _Last Vegas_ going.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Went to the library today and picked up "The Heat". Watched it tonight. Laughed so hard my eyes kept tearing up...now I have chapped eyelids!  Boy does that hurt.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Loved the Spanx part of the movie.  It cracked me up, too!

We watched _Last Vegas_, very funny and touching.


----------



## Katie H

Cooking Goddess said:


> Went to the library today and picked up "The Heat". Watched it tonight. Laughed so hard my eyes kept tearing up...now I have chapped eyelids!  Boy does that hurt.



Gosh!  Wasn't it funny?!  We laughed so much I'm sure we missed some parts.


----------



## CatPat

We watched Despicable Me 2. It was funny!

With love,
~Cat


----------



## medtran49

We watched Riddick (the third in the series) a week or so ago via the On Demand service from Comcast.  It was okay for the genre I guess but that's about all you can say about it.  Craig fell asleep not too far into the movie.  I told him I was really glad we didn't buy it and that I thought it was time Vin Diesel stopped with the Riddick movies if they weren't going to be any better than that one.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Katie H said:


> Gosh!  Wasn't it funny?!  We laughed so much I'm sure we missed some parts.


The DVD isn't due back at library until next week Wednesday. We might take it back or we might watch it again. I am not in a hurry to get it back for the next guy (mean, I know). In spite of all the copies they have circulating throughout our system it took almost 3 months before my turn came up. Guessing a lot of people are watching it a few times!


----------



## roadfix

Oblivion on HBO last night.


----------



## cave76

Does watching a movie on a DVD count? I can't go to a movie theater because they don't have Closed Captioning. And other reasons.


----------



## Dawgluver

cave76 said:


> Does watching a movie on a DVD count? I can't go to a movie theater because they don't have Closed Captioning. And other reasons.



Of course it counts!  What did you watch?


----------



## cave76

I just watched _The Butler_ which I'd give 3 stars. The blurbs attracted me (butler to many presidents) and I always enjoy Forest Whitaker.

But it didn't fulfill what I had hoped for.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

cave76 said:


> Does watching a movie on a DVD count? I can't go to a movie theater because they don't have Closed Captioning. *And other reasons.*


The "other reasons" are all the reasons I like to watch at home: popcorn is better, snacks are cheaper, hard to find a movie theater that sells beer and pizza (although they are out there). And the big plus? I can pause the movie to get more munchies or make room for more liquids. The theater has issues if you jump up and yell "pause it please"!


----------



## FrankZ

Not strictly a movie but we started watching the miniseries docudrama Klondike.  2 of the 3 down.  The third one seems to have issues downloading from DTV On Demand.


----------



## cave76

Cooking Goddess said:


> The "other reasons" are all the reasons I like to watch at home: popcorn is better, snacks are cheaper, hard to find a movie theater that sells beer and pizza (although they are out there). And the big plus? I can pause the movie to get more munchies or *make room for more liquids*. The theater has issues if you jump up and yell "pause it please"!



Exactly!

More reasons:

No sticky residue on the arms of the seats.
No person coughing wildly behind you.
No one talking behind or in front of you. 
No germs other than mine.


----------



## roadfix

My main "other reasons"...

cheap or free movies at home, including many first run movies....  "cheap" includes Netflix, Hulu, pirate dvd's, etc..  
I have not been to a movie theater in over 10 years.


----------



## cave76

I can say what DVDs I *will* be watching in the next few weeks-----almost anything that Philip Seymour Hoffman was in. 

CNN reports today:
"Oscar-winning actor Philip Seymour Hoffman has been found dead of an apparent drug overdose in his Manhattan apartment, law enforcement sources said Sunday."

What an awful loss.


----------



## Dawgluver

cave76 said:


> I can say what DVDs I will be watching in the next few weeks-----almost anything that Philip Seymour Hoffman was in.
> 
> CNN reports today:
> "Oscar-winning actor Philip Seymour Hoffman has been found dead of an apparent drug overdose in his Manhattan apartment, law enforcement sources said Sunday."
> 
> What an awful loss.



  His Truman Capote was brilliant.  A great actor.


----------



## Katie H

Generally speaking, we don't go to the theatre to see movies either, except...if the film is of the type that has some sort of huge eye-appeal.  That is, grand scenery or some sort of action that would be enhanced by seeing it on a big screen.  Or...a movie like _Hugo_, which was in 3D, and was fabulous.  The effects seen on a non-3D screen would have been soooooo missed.  It was one of the best movies I've seen in many, many years and not for the 3D feature, but because it had a lovely story and was very well done.

At the rate we're going we'll never get to the bottom of our Netflix queue.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

cave76 said:


> I can say what DVDs I *will* be watching in the next few weeks-----almost anything that Philip Seymour Hoffman was in.
> 
> CNN reports today:
> "Oscar-winning actor Philip Seymour Hoffman has been found dead of an apparent drug overdose in his Manhattan apartment, law enforcement sources said Sunday."
> 
> What an awful loss.



Obviously he was "In the suck zone"  (Dusty: "The Suck Zone". It's the point basically when the twister... sucks you up. That's not the technical term for it, obviously.)

RIP PSH...


----------



## pacanis

I couldn't get into Capote. I've seen both versions of In Cold Blood, but still haven't seen Capote all the way through. Probably because I never saw the fascination with the man. I remember him being on TV a lot when I was little though.


----------



## simonbaker

Last night we saw " The secret life of Roger Mitty". I was surprised at how good it was. It was refreshing to see a movie that wasn't predictable. I would recommend this movie


----------



## cave76

simonbaker said:


> Last night we saw " The secret life of Roger Mitty". I was surprised at how good it was. It was refreshing to see a movie that wasn't predictable. I would recommend this movie



Did you mean ''Walter" Mitty . Netflix didn't have the other one.


----------



## simonbaker

cave76 said:


> Did you mean ''Walter" Mitty . Netflix didn't have the other one.


OOps....yes...Walter Mitty


----------



## pacanis

Little big Man. Start to finish without interruptions.
I used to think that was a funny movie. Now I think it's a sad movie.


----------



## Kayelle

Went to the movies with friends today and saw "Twelve Years a Slave". It certainly will get some Oscars. I'm done with movies about slavery however, I just can't handle the sickening brutality anymore. At least it had a good ending, and the acting was phenomenal! 

I love going to the movies, and always have.


----------



## Mad Cook

Katie H said:


> Generally speaking, we don't go to the theatre to see movies either, except...if the film is of the type that has some sort of huge eye-appeal. That is, grand scenery or some sort of action that would be enhanced by seeing it on a big screen. Or...a movie like _Hugo_, which was in 3D, and was fabulous. The effects seen on a non-3D screen would have been soooooo missed. It was one of the best movies I've seen in many, many years and not for the 3D feature, but because it had a lovely story and was very well done.
> 
> At the rate we're going we'll never get to the bottom of our Netflix queue.


We have a small, independent (ie privately owned) cinema in the village which is quite a rare occurrence these days. The manger stands by the door to welcome customers. There's a chocolate stand in the foyer as there always has been throughout my life and probably before that (presumably for gentlemen to buy a treat for their young ladies - yes, it's that sort of old fashioned establishment). There is no pressure to buy popcorn or Coca Cola and there's a girl comes round in the viewing area selling ice cream from a tray slung round her neck in the interval. It's like stepping back in time going to see a film there. BUT it gets all the latest films at the same time as the big multiplexes in Manchester. Most nights there is a queue down the street and if the film is going well and the manager is having to turn people away he'll keep the film for another week or two. 

I'm looking forward to "The Monuments Men" as a friend of my parents was involved in it in real life. The film is wrongly named, off course, as the unit had women members too - I wonder how many "token" women with nothing to do but look decorative there will be in the film - I doubt that the makers of the film will have bothered too much about historical accuracy if they can't get the name of the film right!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I don't think Cate Blanchett will be playing a "token woman" part in the movie.


----------



## Kayelle

Katie H said:


> Generally speaking, we don't go to the theatre to see movies either, except...if the film is of the type that has some sort of huge eye-appeal.  That is, grand scenery or some sort of action that would be enhanced by seeing it on a big screen.  *Or...a movie like Hugo, which was in 3D, and was fabulous.  The effects seen on a non-3D screen would have been soooooo missed.  It was one of the best movies I've seen in many, many years and not for the 3D feature, but because it had a lovely story and was very well done.*
> 
> At the rate we're going we'll never get to the bottom of our Netflix queue.



I couldn't agree more! Steve and I both loved Hugo at the theater Katie! It would not be nearly as good at home.



Mad Cook said:


> We have a small, independent (ie privately owned) cinema in the village which is quite a rare occurrence these days. There's a chocolate stand in the foyer as there always has been throughout my life and probably before that (presumably for gentlemen to buy a treat for their young ladies - yes, it's that sort of old fashioned establishment). There is no pressure to buy popcorn and there's a girl comes round the viewing area selling ice cream from a tray slung round her neck in the interval. It's like stepping back in time going to see a film there. BUT it gets all the latest films at the same time as the big multiplexes in Manchester get them. Most nights there is a queue down the street and if the film is going well and the manager is having to turn people away he'll keep the film for another week or two.
> 
> I'm looking forward to "The Monuments Men".



I also enjoy our little movie house although it's not as charming as yours, it still has that "home town feel", and on Wed. afternoon there's a special for seniors at 3.00 a ticket. The audience is a sea of "silver hair". 
That's where we went today. 
I also am looking forward to "The Monuments Men"....!


----------



## cave76

pacanis said:


> Little big Man. Start to finish without interruptions.
> I used to think that was a funny movie. Now I think it's a sad movie.



I can understand why it can be considered sad.  But the funniest  line in quite a while (and I still use it when appropriate, or not)  is:

"[Grandfather, who has laid himself down to die, wakes up]
Old Lodge Skins: Am I still in this world?
Jack Crabb: Yes, Grandfather.
Old Lodge Skins: [groans] I was afraid of that.* Well, sometimes the magic works. Sometimes, it doesn't.*"


I think it's time for  me to watch it again. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## pacanis

cave76 said:


> I can understand why it can be considered sad. But the funniest line in quite a while (and I still use it when appropriate, or not) is:
> 
> "[Grandfather, who has laid himself down to die, wakes up]
> Old Lodge Skins: Am I still in this world?
> Jack Crabb: Yes, Grandfather.
> Old Lodge Skins: [groans] I was afraid of that.* Well, sometimes the magic works. Sometimes, it doesn't.*"
> 
> 
> I think it's time for me to watch it again. Thanks for the reminder.


 
Maybe if it hadn't started raining the magic would have worked


----------



## Katie H

pacanis said:


> Little big Man. Start to finish without interruptions.
> I used to think that was a funny movie. Now I think it's a sad movie.




One of my favorite movies.

Amazing range of time and the aging of "Little Big Man" was so skillfully done.  At the time, it was deemed to be the longest age span of a character.  Maybe still is.

I've seen it numerous times and still get almost uncontrollably angry when Sunshine is murdered.

I also loved Old Lodge Skins.  He was a dear, sweet, wise old man.

Amazing film.  Showed Hoffman's talents very early on.


----------



## pacanis

The aging thing is pretty cool.
This time what stood out was how boyish they made him look when he was a young brave. Not just the camera angles making him look short(er), but his face looked like he really was 12 or so.

Which reminds me, I wanted to look up and see if the reporter was also the old man (wife's father) in that Billy Crystal movie Forget Paris. The one that kept singing the Toyota commercial.


----------



## pacanis

Yup. William Hickey.


----------



## phinz

Finally got to the theatre and saw The Hobbit: The Desolation of Smaug. Still not all that impressed, but was  happy to see Tauriel. Purrrrrrrrr...


----------



## pacanis

I just Netflixed Stuck In Love. Heavy on the drama, but decent.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

"No Reservations". Requested it from the library after someone (whoever you are, thanks!) posted a clip from the movie. Cute, not too romantic.


----------



## pacanis

Yes, very "light" enjoyable movie.


----------



## Katie H

Omigosh!  How fun, funny, silly, enjoyable...

Last night we watched _Mr. & Mrs. Smith_, which we'd recorded off our dish some while ago.  It's a Brad Pitt/Angelina Jolie movie that is pure mental chewing gum but all fun.

They're a married couple who are both guns for hire but...neither of them knows that's what each of them does for a living.  Well, it gets pretty complex from there.

We laughed out loud at some of the antics and I'm sure we missed parts because we were laughing at something.

Pure fun escapism!


----------



## FrankZ

While it is a new series (on HBO so it is more movie like) has any one caught Black Sails?

Through 3 episodes I am really digging it.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

No HBO...


----------



## pacanis

I saw the trailers three times.
Does that count?


----------



## tinlizzie

from the Netflix library:  'The Gathering Storm' - an up-close and personal look at Winston Churchill during the period of 1935-1939.  Great portrayal by Albert Finney with Vanessa Redgrave as his Clementine.  For the first time I replayed it with the makers' remarks -- found out that the red line behind which the opposition must stay in Parliament is the origin of the expression 'toe-ing the line.'


----------



## cave76

tinlizzie said:


> from the Netflix library:  'The Gathering Storm' - an up-close and personal look at Winston Churchill during the period of 1935-1939.  Great portrayal by Albert Finney with Vanessa Redgrave as his Clementine.  For the first time I replayed it with the makers' remarks -- found out that the red line behind which the opposition must stay in Parliament is the origin of the expression 'toe-ing the line.'



Oh, I loved that---- love almost anything about Churchill. I just put it in my queue again! Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## CarolPa

I am not into movies much.  I would rather read a book.  The only movies I watch are usually made-for-tv movies like on Lifetime.  I like to watch shows like Real Stories of the ER, or those re-inacted murder mysteries.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

tinlizzie said:


> from the Netflix library:  'The Gathering Storm' - an up-close and personal look at Winston Churchill during the period of 1935-1939.  Great portrayal by Albert Finney with Vanessa Redgrave as his Clementine.  For the first time I replayed it with the makers' remarks -- found out that the red line behind which the opposition must stay in Parliament is the origin of the expression 'toe-ing the line.'



I love those parts of the DVDs, I spend a day watching the ones on the movies we have watched.  Shrek doesn't like them, so he watches football and I get to watch the DVD additions.


----------



## roadfix

No movies for RF for a couple of weeks due to the nightly Olympic coverage.


----------



## CWS4322

Lilyhammer (the series) has me hooked. I didn't realize I didn't have the subtitles on for the 7th show of the 2nd season until the main character was speaking English...up until then, the characters were all speaking Norwegian and I was able to catch the gist...


----------



## cave76

CWS4322 said:


> Lilyhammer (the series) has me hooked. I didn't realize I didn't have the subtitles on for the 7th show of the 2nd season until the main character was speaking English...up until then, the characters were all speaking Norwegian and I was able to catch the gist...



I tried watching Lillyhammer but the lack of* closed captioning or SDH* kept me from continuing.

There's a difference between Closed Captioning (or SDH) and subtitles, as you noticed above. I've finally learned to be suspicious of DVDs that say they have subtitles.


----------



## cave76

Sheesh------ Now I get to prove I'm a liar! 
After just saying that subtitles aren't the same as CC (which they aren't, usually) I was at Netflix and looking at at the discs available for the third year in a series (that I KNOW had CC because I've watched the previous two years) I find this: 

"Subtitles
English, French, Spanish (Neutral), Portuguese (Brazilian)"

Thank you, Netflix. Not.


----------



## CWS4322

cave76 said:


> I tried watching Lillyhammer but the lack of* closed captioning or SDH* kept me from continuing.
> 
> There's a difference between Closed Captioning (or SDH) and subtitles, as you noticed above. I've finally learned to be suspicious of DVDs that say they have subtitles.


The subtitles are a separate file so when viewing, one has to make sure to load the correct subtitle file and make sure the subtitles are turned on. When I watch on my computer, I use VLS as my media player. Another series that has me hooked is Broen (The Bridge). This one is set in Denmark and Sweden and has a riveting story line and excellent characters. I also enjoy the Varg Veum series.


----------



## cave76

CWS4322 said:


> The subtitles are a separate file so when viewing, one has to make sure to load the correct subtitle file and make sure the subtitles are turned on. When I watch on my computer, I use VLS as my media player. Another series that has me hooked is Broen (The Bridge). This one is set in Denmark and Sweden and has a riveting story line and excellent characters. I also enjoy the Varg Veum series.



I have  my TV set to always play CC since I need that for all shows. I'm not deaf but what they called hearing impaired meaning that even with hearing aids I have a hard time distinguishing words---- esp. on the newer movies where there's so much ambient noise (music etc) that it's hard. The old movies (classics) don't give as much problem since the actors spoke clearly and didn't mutter as much. 

I'm looking into buying an All Regions DVD player. Many of the foreign movies aren't made for Region 1 (the U.S. mostly). I'm  missing all the older Inspector Morse DVDs because of that and also some of the Nordic mysteries that I love.

But my library received a very large collection of DVDs with SDH or CC and because of that I can reserve some of the Nordic mysteries that Netflix doesn't have. (Some kind philanthropist donated that collection several years ago. The only downside is that there's often a very long waiting time for them, but that's o.k.)

I was able to watch Varg Veum because of that.


----------



## cave76

@CWS4322

I'm interested in the VLS you mentioned. Google keeps referring me to VLC when I type that in. Did you mis-type or is Google playing games?


----------



## CWS4322

I downloaded it from VLC--I thought it was VLS. If you can get your hands on Kitchen Stories it is quite good.


----------



## CarolPa

Cave, I am also hearing impaired.  I require the tv sound up a few clicks more than DH does.  It annoys him.  It also annoys my son who comes to our house and yells that the TV is up so loud he could hear it out in the driveway.  He seems to forget his teen years when he used to play his stereo so loud in his room, with the door closed, that we couldn't hear the TV in the living room.   I guess that was different.  

I used to use CC, but that also annoys DH, so that stopped.


----------



## cave76

CarolPa said:


> Cave, I am also hearing impaired.  I require the tv sound up a few clicks more than DH does.  It annoys him.  It also annoys my son who comes to our house and yells that the TV is up so loud he could hear it out in the driveway. * He seems to forget his teen years when he used to play his stereo so loud in his room, with the door closed, that we couldn't hear the TV in the living room.   I guess that was different.
> *
> I used to use CC, but that also annoys DH, so that stopped.



 Yeah, I remember those years! That may be why still, many decades later, I still prefer a quiet house. 

I live alone so I can use CC all I want, which I do. Since I live in an apartment, I'm sure my neighbors appreciate it also. 
But it isn't always about turning the volume up-----it's missed words/syllables that are still missed if the volume is on high. I'm sure there are many varieties of hearing loss.

Just a question---- about your DH---- will he willingly answer your question(s) "What did he say?" 

Time for two TVs?


----------



## cave76

CWS4322 said:


> I downloaded it from VLC--I thought it was VLS. If you can get your hands on Kitchen Stories it is quite good.



Do you mind if I private message you for more information*? Or I could start a new thread so this thread doesn't get hi-jacked.* Let me know which you would prefer or if you prefer not to. (I won't get my feelings hurt.)


----------



## Kayelle

CarolPa said:


> Cave, I am also hearing impaired.  I require the tv sound up a few clicks more than DH does.  It annoys him.  It also annoys my son who comes to our house and yells that the TV is up so loud he could hear it out in the driveway.  He seems to forget his teen years when he used to play his stereo so loud in his room, with the door closed, that we couldn't hear the TV in the living room.   I guess that was different.
> 
> I used to use CC, but that also annoys DH, so that stopped.



Have you tried TV Ears 5.0 Analog

My husband got his on ebay for $20.00 and they've made life much quieter around here. He loves them. If I can't sleep at night I come back out here and use them so I don't wake him. They're wonderful !


----------



## Kayelle

In honor of the death of Shirley Temple I watched, "Heidi" again for the first time since I was a child in grade school. I had forgotten so much of it but I loved it all over again. I remember thinking the first time I saw it how much I would love to visit that part of the world someday, and my dream came true a couple of years ago when we traveled to the mountains of Germany and Switzerland. I thought at the time, I'm really here at last.

You can stream the full movie at youtube. It's captioned in German.
Heidi - YouTube


----------



## FrankZ

We are watching Ender's Game.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

FrankZ said:


> We are watching Ender's Game.



I got it, but Shrek is waiting to watch it...I have no clue when.  He has reminders set for reruns...


----------



## bakechef

cave76 said:


> I have  my TV set to always play CC since I need that for all shows. I'm not deaf but what they called hearing impaired meaning that even with hearing aids I have a hard time distinguishing words---- esp. on the newer movies where there's so much ambient noise (music etc) that it's hard. The old movies (classics) don't give as much problem since the actors spoke clearly and didn't mutter as much.
> 
> I'm looking into buying an All Regions DVD player. Many of the foreign movies aren't made for Region 1 (the U.S. mostly). I'm  missing all the older Inspector Morse DVDs because of that and also some of the Nordic mysteries that I love.
> 
> But my library received a very large collection of DVDs with SDH or CC and because of that I can reserve some of the Nordic mysteries that Netflix doesn't have. (Some kind philanthropist donated that collection several years ago. The only downside is that there's often a very long waiting time for them, but that's o.k.)
> 
> I was able to watch Varg Veum because of that.



Having closed caption turned on for your TV won't make a difference with netflix, since it is a digital file sent to a player then sent to a TV.  The player that you are using has to be closed caption capable, it will send the picture with the closed captions (subtitles) to your TV, in this case it is the software in the streaming device doing the work, your TV is more like a computer monitor, it just shows what it is given.  

If you are watching over the air or basic cable, your TV does the work of providing the closed captions, from the signal that it gets through the coax cable.

So in short, Netflix doesn't send captions that your TV can understand.  You need the streaming device, sometimes built in to a tv, sometimes a blu-ray player, roku box etc.. to read the signal.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

cave76 said:


> I have  my TV set to always play CC since I need that for all shows. I'm not deaf but what they called hearing impaired meaning that *even with hearing aids I have a hard time distinguishing words---- esp. on the newer movies where there's so much ambient noise (music etc) that it's hard.* The old movies (classics) don't give as much problem since the actors spoke clearly and didn't mutter as much......


That also seems to be an issue with newer TV shows. I have bat hearing and even I'm asking Himself, who could use a set of TV Ears, "what did he say"? There are a couple shows he regularly watches with the CC on. I just don't bother with the TV show period at that point since my eyes stray towards the letters and I miss the action on the screen. "Look, squirrel!"


----------



## Cooking Goddess

CarolPa said:


> ...It also annoys my son who comes to our house and yells that the TV is up so loud he could hear it out in the driveway.  *He seems to forget his teen years when he used to play his stereo so loud in his room, with the door closed, that we couldn't hear the TV in the living room.*   I guess that was different....


I think you should start blaming him for your poor hearing. Pack him up good for his guilt trip now...


----------



## Mad Cook

Kayelle said:


> In honor of the death of Shirley Temple I watched, "Heidi" again for the first time since I was a child in grade school. I had forgotten so much of it but I loved it all over again. I remember thinking the first time I saw it how much I would love to visit that part of the world someday, and my dream came true a couple of years ago when we traveled to the mountains of Germany and Switzerland. I thought at the time, I'm really here at last.
> 
> You can stream the full movie at youtube. It's captioned in German.
> Heidi - YouTube


So RIP Shirley Temple. I only looked her up a week or two back to see if she was still alive. I don't know how good she was as a diplomat but it's a shame that many of the obits concentrate on her childhood film career and gloss over her adult career.

I saw the Heidi film when I was about five. It never comes up on television over here which is a shame.


----------



## cave76

bakechef said:

"So in short, Netflix doesn't send captions that your TV can understand."

I'm confused because I get Netflix movies all the time that play with CC on my TV.
My TV is set for CC (all the time)
My DVD player is CC capable.

The only thing I have to look for (at Netflix) is if the description says it's CC or SDH and everything is fine (99% of the time if NF hasn't screwed up)

I must be misunderstanding your comment.


----------



## Dawgluver

"The Rise of the Guardians".  It was cute, but I wouldn't let small children watch it. Scary.

Is it just me, or have animated movies gone downhill?  Frozen was just OK, I wasn't impressed, but it has gotten rave reviews.  Back in the day, I loved the Jungle Book, Snow White, and many others.  Finding Nemo is the most recent one that was really quality. The animated movies nowadays just don't seem as good.


----------



## pacanis

I just finished watching The Road.


----------



## pacanis

State of emergency. Really lame ending.


----------



## Alix

We just watched the latest Star Trek, Into the Darkness. I liked it. I think they did a great job finding actors to live up to the originals. Simon Pegg as Scotty is an inspired choice. We recently watched 21 Jump Street too, which made me laugh a LOT! It's neat to see how quickly high school popular criteria changes. The cameo with Johnny Depp and Peter DeLuise was AWESOME.


----------



## Kayelle

Dawgluver said:


> "The Rise of the Guardians".  It was cute, but I wouldn't let small children watch it. Scary.
> 
> Is it just me, or have animated movies gone downhill?  Frozen was just OK, I wasn't impressed, but it has gotten rave reviews.  Back in the day, I loved the Jungle Book, Snow White, and many others.  Finding Nemo is the most recent one that was really quality. The animated movies nowadays just don't seem as good.



I think we liked them more then because we were kids Dawg. As far as the old ones being "good" for kids, I cried for days over Bambi and Dumbo. What the heck was Walt thinking killing Bambi's mother, and taking Dumbo from Mama?


----------



## Dawgluver

Kayelle said:


> I think we liked them more then because we were kids Dawg. As far as the old ones being "good" for kids, I cried for days over Bambi and Dumbo. What the heck was Walt thinking killing Bambi's mother, and taking Dumbo from Mama?



Yes,  Bambi was a real tearjerker, the book too. And poor little Dumbo!  But the quality was so good.  Some time ago, I rewatched Snow White, and was amazed by the animation and story.  

I think my 6 year old niece would be pretty upset by Guardians.  Frozen got to her too.


----------



## pacanis

Dead Man Down. Quite possibly the longest movie I've ever seen. At least it felt that way.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

pacanis said:


> Dead Man Down. Quite possibly the longest movie I've ever seen. At least it felt that way.



Had never heard of that one, will wait for it to be on cable and will likely not watch it anyway!

We are watching _Shaft_ with Samuel L. Jackson...Shrek was downhearted that I recognized and hollered out Richard Roundtree before he did.


----------



## pacanis

Slowest action movie I've ever seen, Fi.

Watching Stake Land right now.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I'm going to try to get "Ender's Game" into the player before Shrek has time to think.


----------



## JoAnn L.

CarolPa said:


> I am not into movies much.  I would rather read a book.  The only movies I watch are usually made-for-tv movies like on Lifetime.  I like to watch shows like Real Stories of the ER, or those re-inacted murder mysteries.



I felt the same way until my son got me Netflix as a gift for Christmas a few years ago. I thought what in the world am I going to watch. Well, I have enjoyed very much all of the movies and everything else they have to offer. I wouldn't give it up for anything.


----------



## Kayelle

Went to the theater today and saw *Monuments Men.* A memorable quote.."If you destroy an entire generation of a people's culture, it's as if they never existed". It was a remarkable movie I'd recommend to everyone. Spending two hours in a dark room with George Clooney was a bonus. 

The Monuments Men - Official Trailer - In Theaters 2/7/14 - YouTube


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Just finished _Ender's Game_, been a while since I read the book so details are fuzzy, but the movie was very good on it's own.


----------



## tinlizzie

"City Island" with Andy Garcia and Julianna Margulies.  Started slow and built into a very good movie.  I had never heard of City Island (part of the Bronx).  Julianna's role was to have a big, smart mouth --  her makeover for TV in "The Good Wife" to smooth and classy was impressive.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Dawgluver said:


> ...Is it just me, or have animated movies gone downhill?...





Kayelle said:


> I think we liked them more then because we were kids Dawg...





Dawgluver said:


> ... But the quality was so good.  Some time ago, I rewatched Snow White, and was amazed by the animation and story...


I've got two different takes on this. One, I think CGI has taken some of the romance out of the actual images. There is just something special about all those hand-drawn cels. Second, although Bambi and Dumbo had sad story lines, they weren't out to teach a lesson. I feel that so many animation movies are there just to teach a lesson, not for the pure enjoyment (or sadness) of the story line. Just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## pacanis

Two more under my belt, The Seasoning House and Blackfish.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Just finished "Escape Plan" with Sly and Arnold...very nice, good action movie and plot twists.


----------



## FrankZ

We watched Broken City


----------



## cave76

I'm undecided as to whether all animated movies have gone downhill or not. That may be because I don't watch that many and only watch the ones that have gotten good reviews from adults. (Nemo is one example)

But I just watched _How to Tame Your Dragon_ last night and found it utterly delightful. 

I do know that I avoid anime religiously! (Ducking from all the anime fans)


----------



## PrincessFiona60

cave76 said:


> I'm undecided as to whether all animated movies have gone downhill or not. That may be because I don't watch that many and only watch the ones that have gotten good reviews from adults. (Nemo is one example)
> 
> But I just watched _How to Tame Your Dragon_ last night and found it utterly delightful.
> 
> I do know that I avoid anime religiously! (Ducking from all the anime fans)




I enjoy the anime stories, the art is secondary for me.  I got involved with anime and manga so that one adult was aware of what one of the Grandson's was reading and watching, now I'm hooked on story lines.


----------



## roadfix

I started watching the second season of House of Cards on Netflix.


----------



## cave76

roadfix said:


> I started watching the second season of House of Cards on Netflix.



How are you liking it? I watched the first (with Kevin Spacey). I guess if I still didn't have lingering memories of the first House of Cards (Ian Richardson) then I might have liked it better.

Absolutely nothing can replace that first series! IMO.


----------



## Alix

Oh cave, How to Train Your Dragon is a fan favorite around our house. We think Toothless looks a lot like our cat. Acts like him too!

Kids at work watched Smurfs 2 last night. They're all mid adolescent so that should tell you where they are at developmentally. Yeesh. I made popcorn and hid in the dining room playing Temple run.


----------



## pacanis

I watched A Few Good Men again last night. 
Maybe I never left it on through the credits before, but the music that plays during the credits is the same marching music that started the movie Taps, in which Cruise also played.
Coincidence? I think not.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Sometimes I think the credits are Himself's favorite part of a movie! Whenever we would go to the theater the workers would have to clean around us after nearly everyone else was gone.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> Sometimes I think the credits are Himself's favorite part of a movie! Whenever we would go to the theater the workers would have to clean around us after nearly everyone else was gone.



We do that, too...


----------



## roadfix

I started watching 'Nebraska' last night and I fell asleep half way through....
I don't think I'll finish watching this film.,,,couldn't really get into it.


----------



## Katie H

When I'm at the library I always "graze" the movie choices.  Glenn prefers nonfiction flicks and I came across one that was "based on a true story," _The Craigslist Killer,_ so I checked it out.

Well...we watched it tonight.  Whoa!  Philip Markoff was one weird dude and neither of us could figure out what was his motivation.  The events didn't happen too many years ago and we wondered why it didn't spark some memory because of all the probable media coverage.

Good film but a bit rough if you have a tender heart.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Katie H said:


> ...The events didn't happen too many years ago and we wondered why it didn't spark some memory because of all the probable media coverage...


Don't worry Katie, the Boston and Providence media made sure they covered it more than enough just in case it wasn't covered to death anywhere else in the country. The old adage "if it bleeds, it leads" sure played out in this one. And yes, he was a strange bird from all reports. Seems we have more than our fair share of strange birds up here. Neil Entwistle, Craig Rockefeller...  Right now we're on Aaron Hernandez overload after just finishing up with the James Bulger saga.


----------



## vitauta

another great one has passed away today, harold ramis.  celebrating him, i'm streaming 'ghost busters'.  it is even better than i remembered.  can you believe it has been 30 years since this movie first came out?!


----------



## pacanis

Wow, Harold. I hadn't heard this yet.
I liked him as Seth Rogen's father in Knocked Up. It seemed the fitting part for the characters we associate them with.


----------



## GotGarlic

Yes, it's sad news. "Stripes" is my favorite movie of his.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Yes, Egon is gone...  We just watched Stripes yesterday.  I am saddened, he was two years older than Shrek.


----------



## roadfix

Just watched 2 more episodes of House of Cards.  Boy, these guys are getting brutal.  And I love it.


----------



## JoFleischer

American Hustle - wasn't sure I was going to enjoy it after the first ten minutes, but it turned out to be a very good film. Christian Bale is the man! Also watched Wolf of Wall Street a few weeks ago - great film!


----------



## FrankZ

PrincessFiona60 said:


> .... he was two years older than Shrek.



While I can now mathematically prove there is no greatest integer I wasn't aware one could be older than Shrek.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

FrankZ said:


> While I can now mathematically prove there is no greatest integer I wasn't aware one could be older than Shrek.



Think of the age of dirt and subtract ten years...


----------



## cave76

roadfix said:


> Just watched 2 more episodes of House of Cards.  Boy, these guys are getting brutal.  And I love it.



roadfix----- have you seen the original House of Cards (Masterpiece) and if you have did you think this version was better or worse than it?

That's a trick question, sort of, because I really want to know but after watching the original this new one paled.  I love Kevin Spacey and he did do a good job---- but the story just wasn't the same.

But I'll watch it when it comes out on DVD and probably b***h the whole time.


----------



## tinlizzie

_Mysterious Creatures_, starring Brenda Blethyn and Timothy Spall, two fine actors.  No matter how bad the day has been, theirs was worse.  Based on fact.  Maybe a Harold Ramis comedy could lift the pall.


----------



## roadfix

cave76 said:


> roadfix----- have you seen the original House of Cards (Masterpiece) and if you have did you think this version was better or worse than it?


No, I never saw the original series.  That's probably a good thing as I have nothing to compare this series to.


----------



## cave76

roadfix said:


> No, I never saw the original series.  That's probably a good thing as I have nothing to compare this series to.



You have a real treat in store for you if you ever do watch the original! And you'll see where this latest version falls by the wayside. They're almost like two different stories. Am I biased? You betcha!


----------



## FrankZ

We watched Monsters University


----------



## Dawgluver

This weekend we watched Beautiful Creatures, which we both liked, and Finding Neverland, which I liked.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Just watched YOU CAN'T TAKE IT WITH YOU. I enjoyed watching this old (1938) black and white film. The stars where Jean Arthur, Lionel Barrymore, Jimmy Stewart, Edward Arnold and many more of the wonderful actors from back then.


----------



## cave76

I watched _Chasing Shackleton_, a three part series on PBS. 

Chasing Shackleton | PBS

"The series follows a crew of five intrepid explorers led by renowned adventurer, scientist and author Tim Jarvis as they re-create Shackleton’s epic sea-and-land voyage in a replica of the original explorers’ boat, using only the tools and supplies his team used."

It was exciting and nerve-wracking and instructing. I couldn't believe that those (modern men) would put themselves through it, even though there was a 'fail-safe' boat following them (mandated by law). The trek over the South Georgia Island was harrowing. (Have I used quite enough adjectives?)


----------



## Dawgluver

I'm watching "Platoon".  It's as sick and disturbing as I remember seeing it for the first time almost 30 years ago.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> I'm watching "Platoon".  It's as sick and disturbing as I remember seeing it for the first time almost 30 years ago.



We really have to stop saying how long ago we first saw a movie...


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> We really have to stop saying how long ago we first saw a movie...



Don't even get me started on "Bambi".   And many more!


----------



## cave76

I just watched *Happy People: A Year in the Taiga*, a documentary. Found  it fascinating, especially about how hand-made tools were used. The name of the movie is unfortunate, in my opinion, because it evokes images of 'happy people' dancing and singing Kumbaya (o.k., wrong nation).  They were more like people who have come to terms with their life (I hope I'm right in saying that) and are more 'content' than happy. I may be wrong--- watch it an see.

"Storyline
In the center of the story is the life of the indigenous people of the village Bakhtia at the river Yenisei in the Siberian Taiga. The camera follows the protagonists in the village over a period of a year. The natives, whose daily routines have barely changed over the last centuries, keep living their lives according to their own cultural traditions. The expressive pictures are accompanied by original sound bites quoting the villagers."

Happy People: A Year in the Taiga (2010) - IMDb


----------



## pacanis

I saw that a couple months ago, Cave. Interesting doc.

I watched The Lost Lagoon (1958) this morning, earlier morning that is. Kind of sad. Poor guy.
And just finished watching Butter. Quirky comedy with overtones.


----------



## cave76

PrincessFiona60 said:


> We really have to stop saying how long ago we first saw a movie...



Flicka?
How about Thunderhead, Son of Flicka
Lassie, Son of Lassie, Lassie Come Home etc----?

(You brought it up, PF! )


----------



## PrincessFiona60

cave76 said:


> Flicka?
> How about Thunderhead, Son of Flicka
> Lassie, Son of Lassie, Lassie Come Home etc----?
> 
> (You brought it up, PF! )



I watched all of those on TV about 10-20 years after they were made...Shrek saw them first in the theater...


----------



## cave76

PrincessFiona60;1348365[B  said:
			
		

> I watched all of those on TV about 10-20 years after they were made[/B]...Shrek saw them first in the theater...



*Sure. Snerk.
*


----------



## PrincessFiona60

cave76 said:


> *Sure. Snerk.
> *


  I am still a kid...53 is not THAT old...but I am getting there...Shrek is 68.


----------



## cave76

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I am still a kid...53 is not THAT old...but I am getting there...Shrek is 68.



But you sound so mature.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

cave76 said:


> But you sound so mature.



That comes from being married to a 68 year old who thinks he's still 12...


----------



## roadfix

With all this hype about Gravity winning tonight I watched it again last night.  I still don't see it as best picture material.  Maybe I need to see in 3-D to see what the fuss is all about.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I am still a kid...53 is not THAT old...but I am getting there...Shrek is 68.





cave76 said:


> But you sound so mature.


She does?  (Love ya PF!)


----------



## Cooking Goddess

We didn't watch the Oscars tonight, but instead watched one of last year's winners: Silver Linings Playbook. Even watched all the deleted scenes...had they been in the movie it would have run twice as long! Lots left on the cutting room floor, so to speak. Interesting movie. I hope I don't offend by saying I never thought mental issues could be funny. Great acting too. DeNiro could read the phone book and I'd be happy. Bradley Cooper doesn't even have to do that and I'm happy. *swoon*


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> She does?  (Love ya PF!)



so there


----------



## PrincessFiona60

We watched - _Thor The Dark World_, loved it!


----------



## FrankZ

cave76 said:


> But you sound so mature.



When?


----------



## cave76

Did no one notice the 'wink' embedded after I said PF sounded so mature?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

FrankZ said:


> When?



I was wondering when you would wander in...

You forgot to put in a short joke...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

cave76 said:


> Did no one notice the 'wink' embedded after I said PF sounded so mature?



They all just love tweaking my nose...they are brats, but I love them anyway.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

cave76 said:


> Did no one notice the 'wink' embedded after I said PF sounded so mature?



I just thought you meant she sounded, hmmm, what's a more gentle word for "old"? Elderly? Oh, I know, venerable. Yeah, I just thought the wink meant mature was code for "venerable".


----------



## PrincessFiona60

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> I just thought you meant she sounded, hmmm, what's a more gentle word for "old"? Elderly? Oh, I know, venerable. Yeah, I just thought the wink meant mature was code for "venerable".



LOL!  I'm gonna whap you with my cane girlie!


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

PrincessFiona60 said:


> LOL!  I'm gonna whap you with my cane girlie!



 You've got to make it to MI first.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> You've got to make it to MI first.



It's a purple extendable cane...venerable, Hah!


----------



## FrankZ

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I was wondering when you would wander in...
> 
> You forgot to put in a short joke...



My post was short for a reason...


----------



## FrankZ

PrincessFiona60 said:


> ...venerable, Hah!



More like decrepit...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

FrankZ said:


> More like decrepit...



That is close...


----------



## pacanis

A movie on HBO called Dream House. It was kind of good.


----------



## Katie H

We were grazing through our channels last night and happened upon _Pretty Woman.  _I'd only ever seen bits and pieces of it, never watched it all the way through.  I really enjoyed it and thought it was sweet how Richard Gere's character lost some of his hard edge as things progressed.  He and Julia Roberts were a good pairing for the film.

I particularly liked the part where she returned to the snooty store on Rodeo Drive to confront the uppity sales ladies.  I would've done the same thing.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

We watched _Ella Enchanted_, last night...love that movie.  Of course, the ogres cracked me up.


----------



## roadfix

Blue is the Warmest Color on Netflix.  It was a steamy 3 hour French language film.


----------



## pacanis

Seeking a Friend For The End of The World.
Not your typical apocalypse movie.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

pacanis said:


> Seeking a Friend For The End of The World.
> Not your typical apocalypse movie.



Hmmm...I missed that movie...


----------



## pacanis

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Hmmm...I missed that movie...


 
It's different, but well worth it. Don't let Steve Carroll throw you off it like it did me.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

pacanis said:


> It's different, but well worth it. Don't let Steve Carroll throw you off it like it did me.



Steve Carrell can do drama nicely, his _Dan In Real Life_, was fantastic!


----------



## FrankZ

We watched Planes.

It is a retread of cars and it is pretty much used up.


----------



## pacanis

PrincessFiona60 said:


> *Steve Carrell can do drama nicely*, his _Dan In Real Life_, was fantastic!


 
I found that out.


----------



## cave76

I watched How to Make Money Selling Drugs last night. (No, not another Breaking Bad!)
Very good documentary showing the  levels of selling drugs from the small time people up to the top, where the  money is REALLY being made. (And no, I'm not talking about the Drug Czars or Cartels!)

The War on Drugs is a huge money maker for people that should not be making money from it.


----------



## pacanis

I watched Dances With Wolves again last night.
I thought I had seen the "director's cut" before, but not this version. It had a lot of scenes I hadn't seen before and was four hours long.
After watching it again I'd have to say this was the best western ever made.


----------



## vitauta

'dirty wars'


----------



## PrincessFiona60

pacanis said:


> I watched Dances With Wolves again last night.
> I thought I had seen the "director's cut" before, but not this version. It had a lot of scenes I hadn't seen before and was four hours long.
> After watching it again I'd have to say this was the best western ever made.



"How come he don't write?"  

We watched it twice, two nights in a row, so we could draaaaag Shrek's Mom to the first movie she had seen in many years in a theater.  It became her favorite movie.


----------



## LPBeier

We just watched Elysium with Matt Damon. I was disappointed. There were some good plot points but it was disjointed. I don't mind a violent movie, but when a guy's face gets blown off by a grenade and they say that he has full brain function and give him a new face, it's a little over the top for me.


----------



## pacanis

Moonstruck. And oldie but goldie.


----------



## cave76

LPBeier said:


> We just watched Elysium with Matt Damon. I was disappointed.



Seems you weren't the only  one, according to Netflix reviewers. Too bad for I like both Matt Damon and Jodie Foster.


----------



## FrankZ

We watched The Purge last night.

It was uninspiring.


----------



## roadfix

Haven't seen it yet but waiting for "The Ride of Her Life" DVD to hit the streets any day soon, before it hits the cheap mall theaters in April....LOL...
If you're a big fan of Subarus and doughnuts I think you'll enjoy this movie..

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KEec-zfxiQQ


----------



## pacanis

roadfix said:


> Haven't seen it yet but waiting for "The Ride of Her Life" DVD to hit the streets any day soon, before it hits the cheap mall theaters in April....LOL...
> If you're a big fan of Subarus and doughnuts I think you'll enjoy this movie..


 
uhh, I think you've been spending too much time in the medical marijuana thread 
But I do like donuts


----------



## roadfix

pacanis said:


> uhh, I think you've been spending too much time in the medical marijuana thread
> But I do like donuts


I swear, it's been over 25 years since I took my last hit.  
Besides, that MM thread is starting to give me a headache....maybe I will take a hit...


----------



## Katie H

Since it's March Madness time and we're not huge round ball fans, there really wasn't much on TV last night.  However, our satellite provider is offering a "sampling" of free movie channels the next several days.  Well...

We hit the jackpot last night.  It was a night of twists and turns and whodunits.  We really didn't intend to, but we ended up watching two movies, one right after the other.

The first one, _Perfect Strangers,_ was a Bruce Willis/Halle Berry flick.  Wow, did it have some good twists and turns.  We really enjoyed it.

The second one, _Just Cause_, featured Sean Connery, Laurence Fishburne, Kate Capshaw and a host of other recognizable good actors.  Boy, this one really had us guessing.

Great evening vegging with good movies!!!  Two thumbs up for both films.


----------



## FrankZ

We went to the red box thing and god Don Jon and American Hustle.  Both were outstanding.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

We watched _American Hustle_ last night, it was brilliant.

Night before we watched _Nebraska_, another amazing movie.  Bruce Dern was magnificent.


----------



## pacanis

Stupid stuff. Not the movie title. What I've been watching...
I can't even get through Oblivion without falling asleep 
Some day I'll find out how it ends.


----------



## FrankZ

pacanis said:


> Stupid stuff. Not the movie title. What I've been watching...
> I can't even get through Oblivion without falling asleep
> Some day I'll find out how it ends.



In oblivi....  nope.. won't tell ya.


----------



## cave76

Last night I watched Up the Yangtze. Although I found it interesting and instructive I don't know if that would be everyone's opinion. While trying to neither 'celebrate nor condemn' I found myself cringing at more than one scene. Notably, one where a pianist on the cruise ship was playing and singing to the mostly wealthy people on the ship. The song was _'It's So Easy To Learn Chinesey'!_

That was the low point. 

Film Review: Up the Yangtze | Mother Jones

"[...] Chang (third-generation Canadian) neither celebrates nor condemns. Instead, he questions the ways in which economic progress erodes--sometimes even destroys--personal and cultural values."

Amazon.com: Up the Yangtze: Cindy Shui Yu, Jerry Bo Yu Chen, Yung Chang: Movies & TV

All in all I'm glad I watched it.


----------



## CraigC

The Desolation of Smaug. ##***## Did it to us once again! Have to wait another year.


----------



## FrankZ

CraigC said:


> The Desolation of Smaug. ##***## Did it to us once again! Have to wait another year.



But you knew it was gonna happen....


Didn't ya?


----------



## simonbaker

We went to the "cheap seats" ($3.00) & saw     "Pompeii"   Very interesting, based on a true story.  A little bit about the story line:

In 79 A.D. there was a small town of about 20,000. They, unknowingly, built a town on a volcano. After some time it erupted, diminishing the town & everyone in it. 2,000 years later they found people & even a dog, covered &sealed in lava, amazing. The research can be found on line & is in a museum.  
I just cannot quit thinking about it.

Good movie, it's worth seeing.


----------



## Cheryl J

Simonbaker, I would love to see that movie.  I just can't imagine what that must have been like - from what I've read they also found bowls of food along with the families and pets, around the dinner table.  I'm so interested in ancient history.


----------



## Cheryl J

I recently watched "The Magic of Belle Isle", with Morgan Freeman and Virginia Madsen, on Netflix.  I'm a big Morgan Freeman fan, I could listen to his voice forever. 

It's a nice 'feel good' movie, about inspiration and hope.  Predictable, but a good one.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

simonbaker said:


> We went to the "cheap seats" ($3.00) & saw     "Pompeii"   Very interesting, based on a true story...


When I was around 8 or 9, my Aunt gave me the Reader's Digest Treasury for Young Readers. One of the articles/stories in the book was about Pompeii. I was completely captivated by it then and have found it to be an interesting subject ever since. PBS had a program about Pompeii a while back. I found a website with free documentaries you can watch online and they have one on Pompeii. Don't know if this is what PBS showed though.


----------



## CraigC

It gets extremely real when you actually walk through the ruins of Pompeii.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Watched _Rise of the Planet of the Apes_, again.  Saving _The Desolation of Smaug_ for tomorrow night.  Also picked up _August: Osage County_, Shrek wanted to see that one and I think it will be good.


----------



## cave76

Not a movie---- but just watch the first installment of Fargo (TV series) on TV last night.

*GREAT! *If you didn't like Fargo, the movie, you won't like this. It's not a copycat of the movie but there are a lot of similarities.


----------



## roadfix

We watched Lone Survivor the other night.   Based on a true story about a group of Seals trapped in Afghanistan.  The film had a similar flavor to the movie Blackhawk Down.  Very intense.


----------



## FrankZ

roadfix said:


> We watched Lone Survivor the other night.   Based on a true story about a group of Seals trapped in Afghanistan.  The film had a similar flavor to the movie Blackhawk Down.  Very intense.



I think I want to see that one.


----------



## pacanis

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Watched _Rise of the Planet of the Apes_, again. Saving _The Desolation of Smaug_ for tomorrow night. Also picked up _August: Osage County_, Shrek wanted to see that one and I think it will be good.


 
I've been meaning to watch Rise again in preperation of the next installment.


----------



## simonbaker

CraigC said:


> It gets extremely real when you actually walk through the ruins of Pompeii.



I would like to be able to go there some day. Have you been there? I would be very interested to hear about it, if you are willing to share.


----------



## simonbaker

Cheryl J said:


> I recently watched "The Magic of Belle Isle", with Morgan Freeman and Virginia Madsen, on Netflix.  I'm a big Morgan Freeman fan, I could listen to his voice forever.
> 
> It's a nice 'feel good' movie, about inspiration and hope.  Predictable, but a good one.


We share the same  interest. I am also very interested in ancient history. I will check this movie out, sounds good.  Morgan Freeman is very talented.


----------



## Katie H

Just finished watching a 2012 movie with Liam Neeson, _The Grey._    Whoa!  What a film!!!  Quite a story.


----------



## Cheryl J

Oh, I'll have to look that one up.  I love Liam.


----------



## Cheryl J

CraigC said:


> It gets extremely real when you actually walk through the ruins of Pompeii.


 
I'd love to hear about it as well, Craig.  I will never get there at this point in my life.  It must have been mind boggling to actually go there.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Just finished watching_ August: Osage County_, Excellent!!!


----------



## Cheryl J

simonbaker said:


> We share the same interest. I am also very interested in ancient history. I will check this movie out, sounds good. Morgan Freeman is very talented.


 
I  agree, I hope you like it.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Watched, _The Hobbit~~Desolation of Smaug_, loved it!

Watching _Love Actually_, one of the best movies ever.


----------



## tinlizzie

Cheryl J said:


> Oh, I'll have to look that one up.  I love Liam.



I recently watched 'The Mission' (1986) for the second time and was surprised to see a very young, earnest Liam Neeson in the cast.  A good film with a historical bent, starring Jeremy Irons & Robert De Niro, with a brief appearance by Aiden Quinn, also very young and earnest.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Watched, _The Secret Life of Walter Mitty_, with Ben Stiller.  It was wonderful.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

tinlizzie said:


> I recently watched 'The Mission' (1986) for the second time and was surprised to see a very young, earnest Liam Neeson in the cast.  A good film with a historical bent, starring Jeremy Irons & Robert De Niro, with a brief appearance by Aiden Quinn, also very young and earnest.



Liam Neeson was also in _Love Actually_, loved his story in the movie.


----------



## pacanis

And that older movie with Cher where he played the framed bum and she was the attorney or something.
And the remake of Mutiny on the Bounty. That's semi old now.
It seems his first bigger part was the father protecting his son (the T2 kid). That I remember anyway. Too lazy to look it up.
He's an actor who has worked his way up.


----------



## cave76

tinlizzie said:


> I recently watched *'The Mission*' (1986) for the second time and was surprised to see a very young, earnest Liam Neeson in the cast.  A good film with a historical bent, starring Jeremy Irons & Robert De Niro, with a brief appearance by Aiden Quinn, also very young and earnest.



The Mission has one of the most heart-rending pieces of music ever. I never tire of hearing it. Here it is on YouTube ----- the first 2:15 minutes are the most evocative but listen to the entire piece if you have the interest.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oag1Dfa1e_E


----------



## roadfix

I'm not a fan of shark attack movies but happened to catch a good one last night on Netflix.  Dark Tide.


----------



## cave76

I watched The Fifth Estate last night. imdb.com says this:
"A dramatic thriller based on real events that reveals the quest to expose the deceptions and corruptions of power that turned an Internet upstart into the 21st century's most fiercely debated organization."

*Actually it's about Julian Assange and Wikileaks*. With the plus of having Benedict Cumberbatch as Assange. 

I loved it----- but then whistle-blower stories are right next to serial killers in my Love List.


----------



## mmyap

We watched _The Desolation of Smaug.  _We are huge Tokien geeks.  The ending of the movie was cliff hanger and  its been so long since I've read the book that I'm trying to remember what happens next.  I have the book but don't want to just re-read it because at least now it will all seem new.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

mmyap said:


> We watched _The Desolation of Smaug.  _We are huge Tokien geeks.  The ending of the movie was cliff hanger and  its been so long since I've read the book that I'm trying to remember what happens next.  I have the book but don't want to just re-read it because at least now it will all seem new.



I know what happens next!!!!


----------



## bakechef

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Just finished watching_ August: Osage County_, Excellent!!!



AGREED!  Really enjoyed that movie, such powerful acting.  I really enjoy Meryl Streep, and the cast was excellent overall.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

bakechef said:


> AGREED!  Really enjoyed that movie, such powerful acting.  I really enjoy Meryl Streep, and the cast was excellent overall.



I was busy deciding who was playing who in my family.  Not that my Mom is like the Meryl Streep Character...but, my Grandmother was.


----------



## Dawgluver

Watched Ellysium, missed the first 20 minutes, but still a lot of shoot 'em up, boom boom bang bang interesting stuff.


----------



## FrankZ

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I know what happens next!!!!



With Peter Jackson you might not...


----------



## pacanis

I have no idea what you are talking about, but nice to see you post again, Frank. [thumbs up]


----------



## PrincessFiona60

FrankZ said:


> With Peter Jackson you might not...



I think Jackson is doing a stellar job, trying hard to get in all the little side stories that help with background, while telling the main story.


----------



## LPBeier

We just finished watching R.I.P.D with Ryan Reynolds and Jeff Bridges.  It was a fun movie and well done.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

ABC ran "Despicable Me"...and we watched it again! "It's so fluffy!" And Minions! Love the minions!


----------



## simonbaker

Cheryl J said:


> I  agree, I hope you like it.


It was a good movie, we saw it on Net Flix.

Last night Dh & I went & saw " Heaven is Real".  Excellent movie!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> ABC ran "Despicable Me"...and we watched it again! "It's so fluffy!" And Minions! Love the minions!



I love that movie!  And the Minions.


----------



## Dawgluver

We (I) watched "Pacific Rim" last night.  DH didn't care for it, I enjoyed it.  Would have been really cool on the big screen, but we missed it when it was at the theatre.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Just got done watching "The Spiral Staircase". A black and white from 1946. Starring Dorothy McGuire, George Brent, Ethel Barrymore and a young Rhonda Fleming. Lots of suspence with lots of rain, thunder and lighting. Love a good storm with murders.


----------



## cave76

JoAnn L. said:


> Just got done watching "The Spiral Staircase". A black and white from 1946. Starring Dorothy McGuire, George Brent, Ethel Barrymore and a young Rhonda Fleming. Lots of suspence with lots of rain, thunder and lighting. Love a good storm with murders.



I've watched that movie several times in the past  years. It's an absolute classic! The use of shadows in that creepy old house were so effective!

The fact that Dorothy McGuire couldn't speak just added to the terror. For anyone who wants to watch a masterpiece watch this one----- not the remakes of it.


----------



## cave76

I watched Philomena last night (Judy Dench) and was captivated by the story, which is based on a book/true happening.

I won't give Wiki's synopsis of it because it tells too much of the story line. Just take my word, if you like heartwarming stories (but not gushy) and if you like Judy Dench (who can't?) then this movie is a must watch.


----------



## roadfix

I watched Monuments Men last night, and also watched Pompeii the other night.
You can stream these films free, but only works with the Safari (Apple) browser.  
Go to: 123movies.me


----------



## JoAnn L.

cave76 said:


> I watched Philomena last night (Judy Dench) and was captivated by the story, which is based on a book/true happening.
> 
> I won't give Wiki's synopsis of it because it tells too much of the story line. Just take my word, if you like heartwarming stories (but not gushy) and if you like Judy Dench (who can't?) then this movie is a must watch.



I love Judi Dench too. I have a book about her it's called A celebration of Judi Dench "Darling Judi". Can't wait to read it. It's next on my list.


----------



## LPBeier

Last night we watched the Hobbit sequel.  

The one thing that strikes me funny is that Orlando Bloom (Legolis) looks (and is) 10 years older than he was in the first three movies which are supposed to occur before the Hobbit ones and he is an Elf so shouldn't age much at all.   But he is still cute in his Elfan ears!


----------



## Toffiffeezz

Saw the new Godzilla today. Enjoyed it, even though it was a bit slow to start


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Watched _Silver Linings Playbook_ and _Inside Llewyn Davis_, both were great!


----------



## FrankZ

We watched Out of The Furnace and The Wolf of Wall Street.

The first was slow but not bad.  A lot more slow and methodical than I thought it would be.

The second was funny and, sometimes, over the top.  Not bad, not great.


----------



## cave76

I watched *Nebraska* last night after wondering if I really wanted to.

SO glad I did! Heartwarming, funny (not slapstick), pathos with a great ending. Done in black and white which enhanced the movie in my opinion.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

cave76 said:


> I watched *Nebraska* last night after wondering if I really wanted to.
> 
> SO glad I did! Heartwarming, funny (not slapstick), pathos with a great ending. Done in black and white which enhanced the movie in my opinion.



I loved _Nebraska_!


----------



## roadfix

Watched on streaming video, 3 Days to Kill.  Kevin Costner's latest film was just bad.  Don't even bother.


----------



## Oldvine

It's a Mad, Mad, Mad, Mad World in CinemaScope on real movie screen in a restored 1933 Fox Theater.  It was beyond great.  I would go see it again tomorrow.


----------



## Cheryl J

Watched "The Blind Side" today, with Sandra Bullock. I saw it a few years ago when it first came out and when I saw it was replaying I made sure to record it.  True story, and a great movie, IMO.


----------



## phinz

Went out last weekend and saw The Grand Budapest Hotel. Beautifully filmed. Mediocre story.


----------



## cave76

I watched Night Train, one of the worst films ever made, in it's entirety last night! YES--- I watched the whole thing!

_"Two Passengers and the conductor discover that a person has passed away on their Night Train cabin. They come across valuable diamonds on his person, that they wish to keep for themselves. So, to make it look like the man never boarded the train, they conspire to dump his body in a river that the train passes. Their scheme to get rid of the corpse escalates to the point where they have to chop up his body just to fit him into a small trunk. They then become paranoid, as they might turn on each other."_

Night Train (2009) - Plot Summary - IMDb

Since Danny Glover was in it, plus LeeLee Sobieski was in it I took a chance---- plus any movie that has a corpse being hacked up is all right by me!

Why did I watch it all? Beats the heck out of me!


----------



## Katie H

Our Netflix selection last night was _The Monuments Men._  Wow, what a film!  The cast was an unusual mix:  George Clooney, Matt Damon, Bill Murray, John Goodman and more, but the ensemble worked very, very well.

The story was mind boggling and the volume of art and valuables that was involved was way beyond what my mind could comprehend.  I'm still trying to wrap my brain around what was destroyed and/or is lost forever.


----------



## phinz

Just went and saw A Million Ways to Die in the West. It wasn't as funny as I hoped, but it was still funny.


----------



## cave76

cave76 said:


> Not a movie---- but just watch the first installment of Fargo (TV series) on TV last night.
> 
> *GREAT! *If you didn't like Fargo, the movie, you won't like this. It's not a copycat of the movie but there are a lot of similarities.



An update of my  review of Fargo the TV series with Billy Bob Thornton:

I've vacillated between really liking it and wondering---- where are they going with this. Some episodes have left me cold then the next one picks me up again.
Anyone else watching it---- and what are your opinions?


----------



## cave76

I watch* Monuments Men* last night. It could have so much better (I thought) than it was. The subject was a great one. George Clooney was yummy as always. But it just didn't jell for me. Just my opinion, of course.


----------



## Katie H

cave76 said:


> I watch* Monuments Men* last night. It could have so much better (I thought) than it was. The subject was a great one. George Clooney was yummy as always. But it just didn't jell for me. Just my opinion, of course.



See my post below (#6127) for another point of view.  Not all films are for everyone.  We viewed this one not so much for entertainment as for history.


----------



## cave76

Katie H said:


> See my post below (#6127) for another point of view.  Not all films are for everyone.  We viewed this one not so much for entertainment as for history.



Yes, I'd read your post and agree that the subject was a fascinating one. I guess I just thought it could have been edited better (and don't ask me how I would do that----above my pay grade ) and I thought it would have better as a documentary.


----------



## cave76

It took me a while  to find this old Masterpiece show. It was also a production about hiding art treasures. Parts of it are fictional but the background evidently wasn't.

"Frank Cottrell Boyce, bestselling author of Framed, explores the fascinating real-life history behind the story and adapting the book for television.


During World War II, Winston Churchill made the safety of the paintings in the National Gallery his personal responsibility. Art is often looted in wartime (that's how a lot of the paintings in the gallery got there in the first place), and he was determined that it wouldn't happen in London. The paintings were hidden in a vast cave, in a slate mine, a mile underground in the remote town of Blaenau Ffestiniog in North Wales. "

http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/masterpiece/framed/boyce.html

Either way it's worth a look.  Netflix has  it.

*Masterpiece Contemporary: Framed*

When London's National Gallery moves its treasured art collection to an abandoned mine during the museum's renovations, quiet curator Quentin (Trevor Eve), who's in charge of the operation, gets to know the eccentric residents of a nearby Welsh village. While the relocated masterpieces alter the villagers' lives, Quentin falls in love with a local schoolteacher (Eve Myles) in this family drama based on Frank Cottrell Boyce's children's novel.


----------



## Cheryl J

Watching The 'Perfect Storm'.  Good movie, haven't seen it in a while.  I didn't notice before that the corrupt warden from 'Shawshank Redemption' is in it.


----------



## simonbaker

My daughter & I saw "The fault in the stars" Friday night. Awesome movie! A real tear jerker!


----------



## Dawgluver

We watched "Django Unchained".  Wow.  DH had planned to watch "the game" (whatever that was) but he too got hooked and we couldn't stop watching it.  Loved it, even though the end was a bit lame.  As I kept telling DH, "It's Quentin Tarentino".


----------



## FrankZ

In the last couple of weeks I have watched over 250 movies.. go from DVD to file on one of my network drives.  Hope to get all the DVDs on there soonish.  Box em all up and store em at that point.  Then we can watch any of them via the network and the magic of DLNA.


----------



## LPBeier

Wow, Frank, that is a lot of movies! That will take you quite awhile to go through I am sure!

We just finished watching Despicable Me (the first one).  I think we were the only two people on earth who hadn't seen it.  It was very cute and now I am looking forward to the second one!


----------



## LPBeier

Cheryl J said:


> Watching The 'Perfect Storm'.  Good movie, haven't seen it in a while.  I didn't notice before that the corrupt warden from 'Shawshank Redemption' is in it.



The one thing that bothered me about this movie is that it based on a true story but how could they know any of what happened when they lost radio contact with the boat.  All of that was pure speculation.  It was a good movie, don't get me wrong, but that has always stuck in my mind.


----------



## Addie

LPBeier said:


> The one thing that bothered me about this movie is that it based on a true story but how could they know any of what happened when they lost radio contact with the boat.  All of that was pure speculation.  It was a good movie, don't get me wrong, but that has always stuck in my mind.



Having been married to a fisherman that fished out of Gloucester and Boston, I can just about vouch that before the boat went down, there was some communication between the boat and the Coast Guard. I remember when the boat went missing. The Coast Guard and most of the Gloucester fleet looked for her for days before they declared the boat and crew lost at sea. 

I have never seen the movie, but I can tell you it is a horrible feeling in the pit of your stomach when you get word that your husband has been picked up swimming in the Atlantic while the boat is sitting at the bottom because it threw a plank. To this day my heart goes out to the six families that lost a loved one that day.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LPBeier said:


> Wow, Frank, that is a lot of movies! That will take you quite awhile to go through I am sure!
> 
> We just finished watching Despicable Me (the first one).  I think we were the only two people on earth who hadn't seen it.  It was very cute and now I am looking forward to the second one!



"It's a FLUFFY!!!"

Love that movie!


----------



## cave76

FrankZ said:


> In the last couple of weeks I have watched over 250 movies..



The *entire* movie? That's amazinig! I had to look up DLNA and read Wiki's explanation and still don't know what it's for. 

What is it for---- for the average person and in layman's terms, if that's possible?


----------



## GotGarlic

cave76 said:


> The *entire* movie? That's amazinig! I had to look up DLNA and read Wiki's explanation and still don't know what it's for.
> 
> What is it for---- for the average person and in layman's terms, if that's possible?



Try this: http://www.techradar.com/us/news/di...-what-it-is-and-what-you-need-to-know-1079015


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> "It's a FLUFFY!!!"
> 
> Love that movie!



One of my favourite lines!


----------



## cave76

GotGarlic said:


> Try this: DLNA: what it is and what you need to know | News | TechRadar



Thanks----- still not sure what it is and that's my problem, not the writers. And still don't know if I need it, want it or already have it.


----------



## FrankZ

cave76 said:


> The *entire* movie? That's amazinig! I had to look up DLNA and read Wiki's explanation and still don't know what it's for.
> 
> What is it for---- for the average person and in layman's terms, if that's possible?




Well... I am not actually watching the movies as they go from disc to network.  I just watch the process and swap discs as needed.

it does take 20 to 40 minutes per disc, and I have two machines doing it.

DLNA allows me to stream my content to my devices on my network.  Kinda like having my own NetFlix.


----------



## GotGarlic

cave76 said:


> Thanks----- still not sure what it is and that's my problem, not the writers. And still don't know if I need it, want it or already have it.



It's a technology that allows you to watch movies or TV shows downloaded to your computer or tablet on your TV or smartphone, for example. It lets you view or listen to all your digital media on all your digital devices through a home network.


----------



## cave76

FrankZ said:


> Well... I am not actually watching the movies as they go from disc to network.  I just watch the process and swap discs as needed.
> 
> it does take 20 to 40 minutes per disc, and I have two machines doing it.
> 
> DLNA allows me to stream my content to my devices on my network.  Kinda like having my own NetFlix.



Thanks for clearing that up.  I just didn't see how a person could actually WATCH that many movies! (What I don't know about some technology would take a LOT longer to download!)


----------



## GotGarlic

LPBeier said:


> The one thing that bothered me about this movie is that it based on a true story but how could they know any of what happened when they lost radio contact with the boat.  All of that was pure speculation.  It was a good movie, don't get me wrong, but that has always stuck in my mind.



When a movie is based on a true story, that can mean that just the basic plot was a true story, but the rest can be creative license. It's not intended to be a documentary.


----------



## cave76

GotGarlic said:


> When a movie is based on a true story, that can mean that just the basic plot was a true story, but the rest can be * creative license*. It's not intended to be a documentary.



+1 (sub-titled "Don't Believe Everything You See in the Movies" or the Internet or a book.)


----------



## pacanis

GotGarlic said:


> When a movie is based on a true story, that can mean that just the basic plot was a true story, but the rest can be creative license. It's not intended to be a documentary.


 
And all this time I thought Mark Wahlberg was rescued and that's how he could keep making movies 

Conspiracy theory yesterday. First up was a movie that caught my eye at Netflix, JFK: The Smoking Gun. Excellent movie with just a couple slow parts. No doubt in my mind that if the facts they were presenting were indeed facts, there were two different shooters. Bullets just don't make holes smaller than their caliber.
And then recommended to me because I watched that was Interview with the Assassin. This one was fiction, but done up like Blair Witch. I found it entertaining and again thought provoking.


----------



## roadfix

simonbaker said:


> My daughter & I saw "The fault in the stars" Friday night. Awesome movie! A real tear jerker!



This is on my must see list.  Just waiting for the $5 dvd guy to show up...LOL


----------



## LPBeier

GotGarlic said:


> When a movie is based on a true story, that can mean that just the basic plot was a true story, but the rest can be creative license. It's not intended to be a documentary.



I totally realize that.  it is just tjat most of the movie was based on conjecture.  Tjey could have died when the girst wave hit. But like I said I enjoyed the movie. 

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## Addie

Yesterday I spent the afternoon listening to (while I was working around the apartment) and not really watching, "Father of the Bride, Parts I and II". I just wanted something on that didn't require my attention as I have seen it a few times in the past.


----------



## cave76

I watched (again) the documentary *Herb and Dorothy*. It's too bad that it has no closed captioning and my hearing has become worse than when I first watched it years ago.

But it's a heartwarming story: Rotten Tomatoes gave this short blurb which can't begin to give the flavor of this  older couple in their little apartment in NYC, with their cat, and with paintings/drawings literally all over the place, even under the bed.

"The film takes a close look at the historical gift project by the legendary art collector couple, Herbert and Dorothy Vogel, and its impact on art communities around America. Herbert and Dorothy Vogel, a former postal clerk and a librarian, built a world-class collection of *Minimal and Conceptual Art *with their modest salaries. Over 2000 works were packed into their small NYC apartment, but they never sold a piece for profit. In 1992, they decided to transfer the entire collection to the *National Gallery of Art*, making headlines worldwide. (c) Fine Line

Herb & Dorothy - Rotten Tomatoes

For jpgs or gifs of some of the art pieces:
Vogel 50x50


----------



## Addie

I remember reading an article about them a while back. Quite a story.


----------



## cave76

Addie said:


> I remember reading an article about them a while back. Quite a story.



You would enjoy the documentary, I'm sure, as long as you don't need subtitles/closed captions.


----------



## bakechef

Watched a movie from the 70's, Without a Trace with Judd Hirsch.  A very good movie with some good acting, a good change of pace

Sent from my IdeaTabA2109A using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## pacanis

Oblivion again. The more I see it the more nuances I notice.
This movie is really well put together.

BTW, Jesse Stone alert on Hallmark tomorrow.


----------



## Addie

pacanis said:


> Oblivion again. The more I see it the more nuances I notice.
> This movie is really well put together.
> 
> BTW, Jesse Stone alert on Hallmark tomorrow.



Pac, how many JS movies did Hallmark make? I think I have seen four. But I know there were more than four books written.


----------



## pacanis

I've seen six, Addie, and there's a couple I haven't seen.
I've been waiting for them to show up for free streaming. Maybe they'll be included in tomorrow's marathon.


----------



## Addie

pacanis said:


> I've seen six, Addie, and there's a couple I haven't seen.
> I've been waiting for them to show up for free streaming. Maybe they'll be included in tomorrow's marathon.



Thank you Pac. I will take a look also.


----------



## roadfix

I watched "Tiny" on Netflix......a documentary about tiny houses.
I've always loved the concept of downsizing and living in tiny dwellings.  I will eventually.


----------



## tinlizzie

Yesterday 'The Merchant of Venice' with Al Pacino and Jeremy Irons; today, 'When You're Strange,' about The Doors & Jim Morrison.  

Strange bedfellows.


----------



## Dawgluver

Absolutely nothing on last night.  I'll have to revisit my exhorbitently expensive DirecTV subscription and do some paring.

Watched "South Park, Bigger, Longer, and Uncut."  It was as raunchy as it was the first time I saw it...


----------



## Steve Kroll

Last night we watched "3 Days to Kill" with Kevin Costner. I had never heard much about it, but we found it surprisingly good.


----------



## Steve Kroll

pacanis said:


> Oblivion again. The more I see it the more nuances I notice.
> This movie is really well put together.


I liked that movie, too. We have it on our media server, but I haven't watched it since we bought it. I think that will be on the agenda for this evening.


----------



## simonbaker

Dh & I went to a drive in theater last night with 2 teenagers & saw "Magnifecent" It was a good Disney film.  The weather turned bad again so we had to leave.


----------



## pacanis

Steve Kroll said:


> I liked that movie, too. We have it on our media server, but I haven't watched it since we bought it. I think that will be on the agenda for this evening.


 
There are certain scenes that make more sense to me now, like Jack constantly having to tell the drones not to shoot him (their indecision). And Julia bursting out laughing when eating with Jack and Victoria and listening to them tell their history. Small things that add up.

I'm going to "splurge" on that Kostner movie and buy/rent it. It's on DTV right now.
Now that you are satellite and cable free, what is your source for new movies like this one, Steve?


----------



## Steve Kroll

pacanis said:


> Now that you are satellite and cable free, what is your source for new movies like this one, Steve?


For new releases we usually go to the local Redbox. But we also watch a lot of stuff on Amazon, Netflix, and Hulu.


----------



## pacanis

Thanks. I was hoping you were going to say you found a free source, lol.


----------



## bakechef

roadfix said:


> I watched "Tiny" on Netflix......a documentary about tiny houses.
> I've always loved the concept of downsizing and living in tiny dwellings.  I will eventually.



I watched that last night as well.  I could do it as a single person with a bigger stove, lol.  My other half could not...

Sent from my XT1080 using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## Steve Kroll

pacanis said:


> Thanks. I was hoping you were going to say you found a free source, lol.



Well.... Redbox is $1.29. That's _almost _free.


----------



## phinz

Watched The Lego Movie last night. Was prepared to think it was no good but actually found it quite funny.


----------



## roadfix

World War Z on netflix.  Not a fan of zombie movies but I actually enjoyed this one.


----------



## roadfix

bakechef said:


> I watched that last night as well.  I could do it as a single person with a bigger stove, lol.  My other half could not...



I agree.  I would need to be single, and with an additional outdoor, enclosed cooking area.


----------



## cave76

I watched Darwin's Nightmare last night. The editing could have been better but never-the-less it was a real eye-opener.

"Darwin's Nightmare is a 2004 Austrian-French-Belgian documentary film written and directed by Hubert Sauper, dealing with the environmental and social effects of the fishing industry around Lake Victoria in Tanzania. It premiered at the 2004 Venice Film Festival, and was nominated for the 2006 Academy Award for Documentary Feature at the 78th Academy Awards.[1] The Boston Globe called it "the year's best documentary about the animal world." [2]

I have to disagree about it being the best documentary about the 'animal world' although it does show how simply emptying one bucket of a non-native fish into Lake Victoria at the same time provided work for many and drove other populations into near starvation. Really emphasizes "No good deed goes unpunished".

Not for the faint of heart but an excellent documentary for those interested: Certainly not in the category of a 'fluffy'.


----------



## Katie H

Just getting around to posting this and it's probably because the movie was so, ugh, not good.

We'd heard many reviews from friends, etc. that were quite positive so when I was last at the library I brought home _August: Osage County_.  Cast seemed good - Meryl Streep, Julia Roberts, Sam Shepard, along with others.  The library had it listed as a drama/comedy so I thought we might enjoy it.

What a waste of our time and a waste of acting talent!!  We watched it all the way through, all the while hoping it would improve.  No where did we see any speck of comedy and, if there was any, it had to be dark and hidden.

Instead what it was, in our view, was about 2 hours of witnessing a totally dysfunctional family.  That's not entertainment.


----------



## Kayelle

Katie H said:


> Just getting around to posting this and it's probably because the movie was so, ugh, not good.
> 
> We'd heard many reviews from friends, etc. that were quite positive so when I was last at the library I brought home _August: Osage County_.  Cast seemed good - Meryl Streep, Julia Roberts, Sam Shepard, along with others.  The library had it listed as a drama/comedy so I thought we might enjoy it.
> 
> What a waste of our time and a waste of acting talent!!  We watched it all the way through, all the while hoping it would improve.  No where did we see any speck of comedy and, if there was any, it had to be dark and hidden.
> 
> Instead what it was, in our view, was about 2 hours of witnessing a totally dysfunctional family.  That's not entertainment.



Yep, I couldn't have said it better. The only saving grace about it is that it makes your own family look so dang good.


----------



## cjmmytunes

On my mom's BD - 6/22 - we watched the entire Twilight saga and the first 2 Hunger Games movies.  Mom is fascinated by the sparkly skinned ones, and I just LOVE how Kat will not let anyone pick on her family.


----------



## Mad Cook

*"Here's lookin' at you, kid."*

Got back at 9pm from my Aunt's funeral. Had to do the journey in one day as the people I would normally have stayed with were away. Got up at 6.30 am, on the road by 7.15am. Long, sad day and tired so when I got home I needed non-food and a bit of a wallow so a bowl of Cornish clotted cream ice cream and DVD of "Casablanca" was just the ticket.


----------



## Addie

Mad Cook said:


> Got back at 9pm from my Aunt's funeral. Had to do the journey in one day as the people I would normally have stayed with were away. Got up at 6.30 am, on the road by 7.15am. Long, sad day and tired so when I got home I needed non-food and a bit of a wallow so a bowl of Cornish clotted cream ice cream and DVD of "Casablanca" was just the ticket.



Sounds like the best end to a very trying day.


----------



## CraigC

Maleficent.


----------



## roadfix

I watched 'I Do' on Netflix last night.  It was a nice boy-boy romance film.


----------



## Steve Kroll

We went and saw the new "Planet of the Apes" movie tonight. Very, very well done. Good story and well acted. While I was always a big fan of the original movies, I have to admit that the new franchise is better.

It also says a lot about the state of computer graphics when the digital monkeys are able to show as much emotion as their human counterparts. That was something that the old series just couldn't quite pull off.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Thanks for the review, Steve!  We are going to see it tomorrow.


----------



## FrankZ

We watched Fargo.  I have never seen the movie.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

FrankZ said:


> We watched Fargo.  I have never seen the movie.



What did you think of it?


----------



## FrankZ

I enjoyed it.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Grandson and I are going to watch all of the Harry Potter dvd's "again" this week.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

JoAnn L. said:


> Grandson and I are going to watch all of the Harry Potter dvd's "again" this week.



That sounds like fun!


----------



## JoAnn L.

PrincessFiona60 said:


> That sounds like fun!



It will be fun but with all the snacks we bought at the store today we probably will put on a few pounds.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

JoAnn L. said:


> It will be fun but with all the snacks we bought at the store today we probably will put on a few pounds.



You'll have to send him outside to play Quidditch a couple of times a day.


----------



## GotGarlic

PrincessFiona60 said:


> You'll have to send him outside to play Quidditch a couple of times a day.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LOL!! Quidditch is better than "Bait the Troll".


----------



## JoAnn L.

PrincessFiona60 said:


> You'll have to send him outside to play Quidditch a couple of times a day.



Cool for him. But what about me?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

JoAnn L. said:


> Cool for him. But what about me?



Quidditch Cheerleader!


----------



## cjmmytunes

I.saw Daniel Radcliffe on the Food Network show "The Kitchen" today.

Sent from my SM-N900R4 using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## PrincessFiona60

The movie was sold put for the weekend...good thing I checked before we drove across town.  Next weekend..._Dawn of the Planet of the Apes_.  There were some 3D spots left, but not together and 3D gives me migraines.


----------



## simonbaker

We went & saw "Blended" in the cheap seats tonight. Good family movie.
A widowed Adam Sandler with 3 girls & a divorced Drew Barymore with 2 boys, they go on a disasterous blind date. Long story short they end up on an African trip, neither expecting to see the other there. Fun movie.


----------



## phinz

We also saw Planet of the Apes last weekend. Best sequel in years.


----------



## Addie

I watched 1776 the musical movie yesterday. Spike ordered the DVD for me from our library system here in Boston. It must be a favorite as it was on the wait list. There was very little music, but the dialog was pretty much on spot. They took a lot of it from the minutes that were kept of the Continental Congress at the time. If you are looking for a pleasant history lesson....

Even though every American knows how it ends, I found myself getting that feeling of pride every American gets when they hear our national anthem being played.


----------



## pacanis

Steve Kroll said:


> We went and saw the new "Planet of the Apes" movie tonight. Very, very well done. Good story and well acted. While I was always a big fan of the original movies, I have to admit that the new franchise is better.
> 
> It also says a lot about the state of computer graphics when the digital monkeys are able to show as much emotion as their human counterparts. That was something that the old series just couldn't quite pull off.


 
CGI? 
I saw something on the making of the movie and it showed actors wearing arm extensions learning to walk like an ape. 
I'm sure the hundreds of apes scenes were CGI, but I'm not so sure about the closeups and individual shots.



FrankZ said:


> We watched Fargo. I have never seen the movie.


 
Wow. And oldy but a goldy.


----------



## StormyNight

We also saw Plantet of the Apes in 3D.  I'm old enough to remember the Roddy McDowell version and this was a treat to watch, although I have to be honest and say I liked the first one better.  More warm and fuzzy.

We all enjoyed it though.


----------



## Steve Kroll

pacanis said:


> CGI?
> I saw something on the making of the movie and it showed actors wearing arm extensions learning to walk like an ape.
> I'm sure the hundreds of apes scenes were CGI, but I'm not so sure about the closeups and individual shots.


The closeups were done with live actors that had little dots of paint at strategic places on their faces that the digital cameras could record. Then CGI was used to superimpose a digital character over the live one. The same technique was used on Avatar and the Lord of the Rings movies.

Deep Digital Science Behind "Dawn of the Planet of the Apes" - Out There | Discovermagazine.com


----------



## JoAnn L.

Just got done watching an old black and white from 1941. The Devil and Daniel Webster.Its about a man who sells his soul to the devil. A great cast, Edward Arnold, Walter Huston, Jane Darrwell, Gene Lockhart, Anne Shirley and James Craig. I enjoyed it.


----------



## pacanis

Steve Kroll said:


> The closeups were done with live actors that had little dots of paint at strategic places on their faces that the digital cameras could record. Then CGI was used to superimpose a digital character over the live one. The same technique was used on Avatar and the Lord of the Rings movies.
> 
> Deep Digital Science Behind "Dawn of the Planet of the Apes" - Out There | Discovermagazine.com


 
Wow. Amazing poopy that technology.
Thanks for the info and pic.


----------



## Addie

I am watching _The Dirty Dozen_. For the umpteenth time. Well worth it.


----------



## phinz

Just finished Transcendence. Pretty decent. Gives some food for thought.


----------



## roadfix

I watched The Graduate on Netflix last night.  I must have seen this movie at least a couple dozen times over the last 40 years.  I'm equally drawn by the soundtrack.  Great classic...


----------



## kleenex

I just saw this FREE documentary you can watch:  Ping Pong


Watch Video | Ping Pong: Feature Films | POV | PBS

If you did not know that ping pong had a world championships for people over 80 plus years old now you do.  The documentary looked a small group of people with one from the USA getting ready for the championships in China.  This was a fun 52 minute documentary.


----------



## chiklitmanfan

I finally got to watch The Lego Movie and it did not disappoint!  I watched it twice because it was so fast-paced I missed a lot of subtle things the first time around.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Just got done watching From Time To Time. Very enjoyable movie for the whole family. Its a story intertwined between present and past. It star's Maggie Smith (she is so good).


----------



## Addie

I love Maggie Smith. Her and Judy Dench. Have they ever made a movie together?


----------



## JoAnn L.

Addie said:


> I love Maggie Smith. Her and Judy Dench. Have they ever made a movie together?



They both are in  The Best Exotic Marigold Hotel. A very good movie.


----------



## Addie

JoAnn L. said:


> They both are in  The Best Exotic Marigold Hotel. A very good movie.



Will keep that one in mind. All I have to do is just see their name and I will watch it without even looking to see what it is about.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I had put requests in for five movies from the library. They all had long waits. Until my name was pulled! Himself picked three up on Monday. So, Monday we watched "Frozen". Forget Idena Menzel's singing - after all, she's a veteran of Broadway musicals. I was blown away by Kristin Bell's pipes. Then I read she trained as an opera singer. Her vocal training showed.

Tonight's movie was "Saving Mr. Banks". Is there anything Tom Hanks doesn't do well? Impressive once again, this time as Walt Disney. Himself was just as taken by the movie as I was.

Later this week we'll finish off with "The Monuments Men". Hope we than get a break before the other two DVDs are available.


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> I had put requests in for five movies from the library. They all had long waits. Until my name was pulled! Himself picked three up on Monday. So, Monday we watched "Frozen". Forget Idena Menzel's singing - after all, she's a veteran of Broadway musicals. I was blown away by Kristin Bell's pipes. Then I read she trained as an opera singer. Her vocal training showed.
> 
> Tonight's movie was "Saving Mr. Banks". Is there anything Tom Hanks doesn't do well? Impressive once again, this time as Walt Disney. Himself was just as taken by the movie as I was.
> 
> Later this week we'll finish off with "The Monuments Men". Hope we than get a break before the other two DVDs are available.



There is a commercial for Wayfair. You can tell the girl singing in that has a Broadway voice training in her life.


----------



## phinz

Watched the newest Jack Ryan last night. Good reboot of the series, but had a hard time not seeing Chris Pine as Captain Kirk most of the time.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Cooking Goddess said:


> ... Monday we watched "Frozen"...


Forgot to mention one thing. Himself always watches a movie all the way through to the end of the credits, whether we're at home or for one of our infrequent forays to the theater. (Must say, as someone who has worked tech crew for little theatre shows I do appreciate it.) After "Frozen" was over and the credits were finished, we got an Easter Egg! Hidden at the end and not listed in the "Extras", we got to watch an interesting cartoon. Started in black and white with Mickey from his Steamboat Willie days, the image looking a bit like you're viewing the cartoon on the screen from your theater seat. Then the characters break through the "screen", changing to color when they are off the screen, reverting back to black and white when they go back into the screen. Very creative!


----------



## phinz

Cooking Goddess said:


> Started in black and white with Mickey from his Steamboat Willie days, the image looking a bit like you're viewing the cartoon on the screen from your theater seat. Then the characters break through the "screen", changing to color when they are off the screen, reverting back to black and white when they go back into the screen. Very creative!



That was actually at the beginning of the film when we saw it on the Disney Fantasy in November. Was very cool!


----------



## DeandraAyu

Watched Le Miserables for the 2nd time yesterday, bawled my eyes out.  I hate movies that make me cry like that but i cant seem to stop watching them... ;( anyway, it's a great (albeit tragic) movie and i find it amazing that the actors&actresses actually sang live during filming. 


Let's talk food!


----------



## tinlizzie

An early Philip Seymour Hoffman film, 'The Party's Over,' made in a documentary style, dissecting the run-up to the 2000 presidential election -- his interviews with politicians, students, protestors, with some footage from both parties' conventions.  Surely do miss him.


----------



## pacanis

DeandraAyu said:


> Watched Le Miserables for the 2nd time yesterday, bawled my eyes out. I hate movies that make me cry like that but i cant seem to stop watching them... ;( anyway, it's a great (albeit tragic) movie and i find it amazing that the actors&actresses actually sang live during filming.
> 
> 
> Let's talk food!


 
The storyline interests me, but I don't like musicals.
Kind of a quandry. I may have to get the book.


----------



## FrankZ

We watched Noah (that was bad) and 300: Rise of an Empire (not too bad)


----------



## roadfix

I agree, Noah was bad.


----------



## Katie H

Last night we watched _Lone Survivor._  Whew!  Pretty intense movie, but quite good.  Sad subject and realistically violent scenes.  Not for the faint of heart.  Made me appreciate our troops...past, present and future.


----------



## Buff

Regretfully I seem to have less time for watching movies that I would like, but I had enough time to watch Radio a few days ago. I'm a sucker for those kind of movies.


----------



## Andy M.

Cat Ballou


----------



## JoAnn L.

Just got done watching "Strangers In Good Company" again. Love this movie.


----------



## GotGarlic

pacanis said:


> The storyline interests me, but I don't like musicals.
> Kind of a quandry. I may have to get the book.



This is a remake; the previous versions might not have been musicals, I don't know. But I've heard that people who don't like musicals in general like this one.


----------



## FrankZ

roadfix said:


> I agree, Noah was bad.



I kept waiting for the Decepticons to show up...


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Watched two movies in the last two days. On Sunday we watched "American Hustle". Wish they had hustled that plot line along faster. The only part we found interesting was watching con artists ply their trade.

Last night's yawner was "Her". I liked Himself's review: an awful lot of navel-gazing.   

Man, after these two introspective, plodding movies we really need to watch a Bruce Willis "Die Hard" film.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Yeah, I'd like Die Hard a lot better, too!


----------



## Andy M.

The last movie I watched was a Bruce Willis Die hard movie.  I think it's called.  "A Good Day To Die Hard".  He's in Russia and going into battle with his son at his side.  Lots of crashing and exploding.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Today I watched "Belles On Their Toes" 1952, with Myrna Loy, Jeanne Crain and Edward Arnold. It is a sequel to the original Cheaper By The Dozen.


----------



## Kayelle

My friends and I went to the theater yesterday and saw *"The Hundred Foot Journey"*, and really enjoyed it. 

Since it's perfect for "foodies" with a nice story and beautiful cinematography of France and food, with both Indian and French cuisine, it should appeal to most DC members.


----------



## CWS4322

Kayelle said:


> My friends and I went to the theater yesterday and saw *"The Hundred Foot Journey"*, and really enjoyed it.
> 
> Since it's perfect for "foodies" with a nice story and beautiful cinematography of France and food, with both Indian and French cuisine, it should appeal to most DC members.


It is on my list of movies I want to see. Just trying to convince a fellow foodie to go with me.

I caught this movie on TVO the other night. I've watched it three times now, twice in German and once with English dubbing. Enjoyed it in German more than the dubbed version, but I don't like dubbed movies--the mouths don't work right! It is a good story and fun. It also makes my brain process German. Not a bad thing. 

Mostly Martha (film) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Kayelle

CWS4322 said:


> *It is on my list of movies I want to see. Just trying to convince a fellow foodie to go with me.*
> 
> I caught this movie on TVO the other night. I've watched it three times now, twice in German and once with English dubbing. Enjoyed it in German more than the dubbed version, but I don't like dubbed movies--the mouths don't work right! It is a good story and fun. It also makes my brain process German. Not a bad thing.
> 
> Mostly Martha (film) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Go by yourself if you have to CWS! *
The Hundred Foot Journey* is the kind of movie that would loose a lot if not on the big screen.


----------



## Dawgluver

Kayelle said:


> My friends and I went to the theater yesterday and saw *"The Hundred Foot Journey"*, and really enjoyed it.
> 
> Since it's perfect for "foodies" with a nice story and beautiful cinematography of France and food, with both Indian and French cuisine, it should appeal to most DC members.




I'm looking forward to seeing it too, glad you enjoyed it, Kayelle!


----------



## simonbaker

We recently saw "How to Train your Dragon",  1 & 2.   They were both pretty good, for a cartoon.  They have come a long ways with cartoons.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Tonight on TCM is one of my favorite Joseph Cotton movies. Portrait of Jennie, made in  1948. Also staring Jennifer Jones and Ethel Barrymore.


----------



## Addie

CWS4322 said:


> It is on my list of movies I want to see. Just trying to convince a fellow foodie to go with me.
> 
> I caught this movie on TVO the other night. I've watched it three times now, twice in German and once with English dubbing. Enjoyed it in German more than the dubbed version, but I don't like dubbed movies--the mouths don't work right! It is a good story and fun. It also makes my brain process German. Not a bad thing.
> 
> Mostly Martha (film) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Does DH speak or understand German? Better yet, you should practice your German with the girls.


----------



## Addie

JoAnn L. said:


> Tonight on TCM is one of my favorite Joseph Cotton movies. Portrait of Jennie, made in  1948. Also staring Jennifer Jones and Ethel Barrymore.



I vaguely remember it. I wish I had TCM. Can't afford the higher cable rate.


----------



## Cheryl J

I watched *"All is Lost"* on Netflix last night, starring Robert Redford.  Actually, Redford was the only human in the movie.  No dialogue, except a few words at the very beginning.  

It was gripping, IMO.  Robert Redford still has it at 78 years old.  

"Deep into a solo voyage in the Indian Ocean, an unnamed man (Redford) wakes to find his 39-foot yacht taking on water after a collision with a shipping container left floating on the high seas. With his navigation equipment and radio disabled, the man sails unknowingly into the path of a violent storm. Despite his success in patching the breached hull, his mariner's intuition and a strength that belies his age, the man barely survives the tempest. Using only a sextant and nautical maps to chart his progress, he is forced to rely on ocean currents to carry him into a shipping lane in hopes of hailing a passing vessel. But with the sun unrelenting, sharks circling and his meager supplies dwindling, the ever-resourceful sailor soon finds himself staring his mortality in the face."


----------



## Mad Cook

JoAnn L. said:


> Tonight on TCM is one of my favorite Joseph Cotton movies. Portrait of Jennie, made in  1948. Also staring Jennifer Jones and Ethel Barrymore.


Oh, I _loved _"A Portrait of Jenny". It's the first film I remember seeing on my Grandmother's 9 inch screen, black and white television in about 1955. The screen was so small she have to have a special magnifying screen in front of it. I was only about 6 but I can remember that film vividly. I've never seen it since. 

If any of you haven't seen it, it was one of those make-people-feel-better wartime and post war films with benevolent ghosts, angels and films with a spiritual thread running through them eg "A matter of Life and Death", "The Ghost and Mrs Muir", "A Guy Named Joe", "It's A Wonderful Life"and "The Enchanted Cottage". It's been said by a number of film historians that these films were popular because thy gave people who had lost loved ones in the war some reassurance that there was "life after death".

Oh dear. The film geek-ess in me is surfacing!


----------



## Mad Cook

Oh yes, and the last film I watched was "Casablanca" - _again_!

I almost have the dialogue off by heart and I _still _have a bit of a sniffle at various stages in the film.


----------



## Andy M.

Recently,

The Expendables 
Trouble With The Curve
The Dark Knight Rises


----------



## buckytom

what did you think of the last 2, andy?

i liked the batman one. very cool bad guy, a plot twist, and uncertainty as to the hero's well being to boot.

i initially balked at "the curve". i thought, "another sappy, turkey necked clint eastwood flick for cougars, er, i mean covered bridge afficionados?"

but it was an enjoyable story. amy adams made it worth the look playing off a stereotypical older eastwood.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I've seen "Trouble With the Curve" and really enjoyed it, Clint Eastwood notwithstanding. I liked the old scout dressing down the stats guy. _How are SABRmetrics working out for you this year, Billy Beane?_  Not that I can talk...my team decided to play for five months and one week this year...


----------



## Addie

Mad Cook said:


> Oh yes, and the last film I watched was "Casablanca" - _again_!
> 
> I almost have the dialogue off by heart and I _still _have a bit of a sniffle at various stages in the film.



I still haven't seen Casablanca. Maybe someday.


----------



## Andy M.

buckytom said:


> what did you think of the last 2, andy?
> 
> i liked the batman one. very cool bad guy, a plot twist, and uncertainty as to the hero's well being to boot.
> 
> i initially balked at "the curve". i thought, "another sappy, turkey necked clint eastwood flick for cougars, er, i mean covered bridge afficionados?"
> 
> but it was an enjoyable story. amy adams made it worth the look playing off a stereotypical older eastwood.



Batman was OK.  They'll keep throwing another flick to the public until we stop paying to see them.  The twist caught me by surprise.  I wanted to see what was under the mask.

I enjoyed "Curve" because I like baseball and I'm a sap for father/daughter movies.  I could empathize with an old guy who's starting to "run down".  My eyes are still pretty good but I need an ear trumpet.


----------



## Andy M.

Addie said:


> I still haven't seen Casablanca. Maybe someday.



That's a favorite of mine Addie.  It's worth the effort.


----------



## Andy M.

Recently watched Cloud Atlas and Ted.  Couldn't get into CA and turned it off.  Didn't really care for Ted.  

Our cable company is letting everyone watch HBO to entice you to buy.  The more I watch, the more I feel I don't need it.


----------



## tinlizzie

The Frozen Ground, about an Alaskan serial killer.  John Cusack and Nick Cage, with the guy who played Hank on Breaking Bad.  Sorry, I don't know his name, but he's born to play a cop.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Addie said:


> I still haven't seen Casablanca. Maybe someday.


Great movie Addie. You really should watch it. I've seen it twice, and I don't even like old movies. Then again, neither the movie nor I were so old when I first saw it...


----------



## buckytom

i watched "the secret life of walter mitty" starring ben stiller this morning.

i kinda liked it. 

then i tried to watch "the hobbit: desolation of smaug" and ended up fast forwarding through a lot of it. 

how many hours of dwarves being chased by orcs can one person really stand?


----------



## Addie

Andy M. said:


> Recently watched Cloud Atlas and Ted.  Couldn't get into CA and turned it off.  Didn't really care for Ted.
> 
> Our cable company is letting everyone watch HBO *to entice you to buy.*  The more I watch, the more I feel I don't need it.



I have been down that road. Didn't care to repeat the trip. The always show their worst stuff during that week.


----------



## Addie

buckytom said:


> i watched "the secret life of walter mitty" starring ben stiller this morning.
> 
> i kinda liked it.
> 
> then i tried to watch "the hobbit: desolation of smaug" and ended up fast forwarding through a lot of it.
> 
> how many hours of dwarves being chased by orcs can one person really stand?



Many years ago William Windom starred in "_The Secret World of Walter Mitty_. It didn't last past one season.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

buckytom said:


> i watched "the secret life of walter mitty" starring ben stiller this morning.
> 
> i kinda liked it.
> 
> then i tried to watch "the hobbit: desolation of smaug" and ended up fast forwarding through a lot of it.
> 
> *how many hours of dwarves being chased by orcs can one person really stand?*



Depends on how much Hobbit is in your background.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Depends on how much Hobbit is in your background.



My sister gave one of her daughters' a complete bound set of the Hobbit series when she was a teenager. She still has it and it is her most treasured possession. She is now in her 50's. And she still reads them over and over.


----------



## Katie H

My best friend and I went to see _The Hundred-Foot Journey_.  Excellent movie and unexpectedly sweet.  The story is great and the scenery, mostly in France, is awesome.  For that last reason, it really should be seen on the big screen.


----------



## Cheryl J

Katie H said:


> My best friend and I went to see _The Hundred-Foot Journey_. Excellent movie and unexpectedly sweet. The story is great and the scenery, mostly in France, is awesome. For that last reason, it really should be seen on the big screen.


 
That's playing here now, and I so want to go see it!  I can't tomorrow, but hope to Friday.  I love going to the matinee during the week when most everyone is working and the kids are in school.


----------



## Katie H

Cheryl J said:


> That's playing here now, and I so want to go see it!  I can't tomorrow, but hope to Friday.  I love going to the matinee during the week when most everyone is working and the kids are in school.



Enjoy, Cheryl.  It's a great film.


----------



## Addie

Cheryl J said:


> That's playing here now, and I so want to go see it!  I can't tomorrow, but hope to Friday.  I love going to the matinee during the week when most everyone is working and the kids are in school.





On the rare occasion that I go to see a movie, my daughter and I go to the Tuesday matinee. It is senior citizen day. We both get in for half price.. Fifty years or older. She is 52.


----------



## Cheryl J

Our theater is $10.25 general, and $8 for matinees, children, seniors, and military.  I usually sneak a couple of water bottles in my purse, and buy a small popcorn.


----------



## Addie

Cheryl J said:


> Our theater is $10.25 general, and $8 for matinees, children, seniors, and military.  I usually sneak a couple of water bottles in my purse, and buy a small popcorn.



We make it a point to eat before we go. The concession stand is outrageous!


----------



## Cheryl J

Addie said:


> We make it a point to eat before we go. *The concession stand is outrageous! *


 
That's why I bring my own water bottles.   I don't like sodas and I'm not there for a meal, but I do love popcorn at the movie theater.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Tonight on TCM they are playing one of my favorite films. It's Shadow Of A Doubt, with Joseph Cotton. It's an Alfred Hitchcock film and its a real thriller with an excellent cast.


----------



## Kayelle

Cheryl J said:


> That's why I bring my own water bottles.   I don't like sodas and I'm not there for a meal, but I do love popcorn at the movie theater.



Cheryl, when I went to the movies yesterday I was in line for popcorn, and there was a man ahead of me. I saw him come in alone and he ordered popcorn, a hot dog, a Coke and a bag of candy. His senior movie ticket was $5.50 and his food was $17.50. Holy Cow!

BTW... I saw "Gone Girl". Both Steve and I read the book, but he didn't want to see it. All I'll say is it was as shocking as the book.


----------



## Cheryl J

Kayelle...funny you should mention that, I'm going to go see "Gone Girl" tomorrow!  I haven't read the book, but I can't wait to see it - I read a little about it and saw a couple of excerpts and it sure reminded me of Scott Peterson.  I followed every moment of that case.  Glad to hear it is a good one!  

I won't be spending that amount of $$ on snacks though, that's for sure!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Watched "Godzilla" last night, the newest one.  Disappointing, poorly filmed and disjointed storyline.


----------



## Kayelle

Cheryl J said:


> Kayelle...funny you should mention that, I'm going to go see "Gone Girl" tomorrow!  I haven't read the book, but I can't wait to see it - I read a little about it and saw a couple of excerpts and it sure reminded me of Scott Peterson.  I followed every moment of that case.  Glad to hear it is a good one!
> 
> I won't be spending that amount of $$ on snacks though, that's for sure!



 Nothing like Scott Peterson Cheryl! Boy what a true drama that was!
The acting in this is on a fast track for Oscars imo.


----------



## Kayelle

Katie H said:


> My best friend and I went to see _The Hundred-Foot Journey_.  Excellent movie and unexpectedly sweet.  The story is great and the scenery, mostly in France, is awesome.  For that last reason, it really should be seen on the big screen.



Glad you liked it as much as I did Katie. I SOOO agree that it needs to be seen on the big screen. Steve and I cruised that beautiful river in the background. *Awesome.*


----------



## roadfix

I'm a sucker for chick flicks.  Watched 'The Giant Mechanical Man' on Netflix.


----------



## Cheryl J

Kayelle said:


> Nothing like Scott Peterson Cheryl! *Boy what a true drama that was!*
> The acting in this is on a fast track for Oscars imo.


 
Seriously...!
Wow, I just checked the times.....Gone Girl is a long movie!


----------



## Kayelle

Cheryl J said:


> Seriously...!
> Wow, I just checked the times.....Gone Girl is a long movie!



Believe me, I've seen shorter movies that seemed a *lot* longer than 2 1/2 hrs. I didn't even notice the time.


----------



## buckytom

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Watched "Godzilla" last night, the newest one.  Disappointing, poorly filmed and disjointed storyline.



dw and my boy saw that in the theatres a while back and liked it. maybe it's one of those m9vies that only works on a giant screen with speakers that make your clothing buzz.

i watched "riddick" (the sequel with vin diesel), "leap year" with amy adams, and "solomon kane" with a bunch of unkown actors.

"riddick" could have been interestig but they just sort of ended the story with too many loose ends and no good reasoning.

"solomon kane" was ok. not bad for an obscure netflix movie. i've seen worse there.

i really liked "leap year", but then again i like amy adams. they could have gotten a better looking leading man for her counterpart in the movie instead of a skinny guy with a bad haircut and who can't grow a beard.


----------



## Cheryl J

I saw "Gone Girl" at the matinee this afternoon.  WOW!!!  What a great movie!    I'm tempted to say more, but won't.


----------



## Kayelle

Cheryl J said:


> I saw "Gone Girl" at the matinee this afternoon.  WOW!!!  What a great movie!    I'm tempted to say more, but won't.



Ohhh I'm so glad you saw it Cheryl! I know, for fear of spoiling it for others I'll PM you!
Disclaimer ... "Gone Girl" is a shocking psychological thriller, not for the weak of heart or mind.


----------



## Cheryl J

Without giving anything away, I liked _Rolling Stone's _review of "Gone Girl"...pretty much sums it up, IMO. 

".....what you can know is that _Gone Girl_ has the impact of a body-slam, hitting home in every scary, suspenseful, seductive particular. It's a movie inferno with combustible performances. Affleck is terrific, undermining his good looks to suggest the soulless shallows that define Nick. For Pike, a Brit best known for supporting roles (_Pride & Prejudice, An Education_), this is a smashing, award-caliber breakthrough you'll be talking about for years....."


----------



## buckytom

does anyone else think it helps to read rolling stone articles in that voice you use when holding in a hit?


----------



## Kayelle

Cheryl J said:


> Without giving anything away, I liked _Rolling Stone's _review of "Gone Girl"...pretty much sums it up, IMO.
> 
> ".....what you can know is that *Gone Girl has the impact of a body-slam, hitting home in every scary, suspenseful, seductive particular. It's a movie inferno with combustible performances.* Affleck is terrific, undermining his good looks to suggest the soulless shallows that define Nick. For Pike, a Brit best known for supporting roles (_Pride & Prejudice, An Education_), this is a smashing, award-caliber breakthrough you'll be talking about for years....."



Yup, that's a perfect review Cheryl.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dang, I forgot to stop and pick up the book.


----------



## buckytom

<<bwwwaaaaaaahhhhhhhh>>>

cough,cough.


----------



## Cheryl J

I think I'd like to read the book too, even after seeing the movie. I'd like to read the original.   I'll probably have to order it from Amazon unless I go to the city. We don't have any new bookstores within 90 miles from here.  

Okay, bucky.  LOL. Yes, back in the day I probably would have read Rolling Stone while holding in a hit....


----------



## LPBeier

We watched "God's Not Dead" last night.  A really good movie no matter what your views are.


----------



## roadfix

I watched 'Hungry For Change' on Netflix.   Great documentary on nutrition.   
I think I'm going to be using my juicer again..... lol..


----------



## buckytom

next, i my george clooney two-fer, i saw "up in the air".

i'm still deciding how much i liked it. 

but it was good.


----------



## Rocklobster

I watched a Israeli movie called Omar on Netflix. It was very good. Here is the description on Rotten Tomatoes Omar - Rotten Tomatoes


----------



## roadfix

Yes, "Omar" was very good, watched it several weeks ago.


----------



## roadfix

Watched 'Chef' last night.   Yeah, it was a fun movie.


----------



## Addie

I watched _Heaven Knows, Mr. Allison_ with Robert Mitchum and Deborah Kerr. It has been a number of years since I have seen it. I had forgotten all of it except they are marooned on an island during WWII. So it was like watching it for the first time.


----------



## Kayelle

I enjoyed going to the movies alone and had a box of popcorn. The Judge was worth my time..good story and acting. 

The Judge - Official Trailer [HD] - YouTube


----------



## Andy M.

SO is a fan of Melissa McCarthy.  She's seen a couple of her movies.  So when she saw "Bridesmaids" on the tv guide, she asked me to record it.

We watched it tonight to avoid election coverage which we both intensely dislike. 

I'm in the minority, but I thought it was an unpleasant movie.  It was nothing like what the ads showed on TV and not very funny at all.  It was supposed to be a comedy, right?

I guess I just don't get it.  I should have stuck with election coverage.


----------



## Dawgluver

I thought I was in the minority, did not find Bridesmaids funny at all either.

I did record and watch Roman Polanski's"Repulsion" the other night.  I first saw it when I was about 12, on a small black and white TV up at the lake.  Whoa.  Had no idea!  The thing I remembered most was the flies on the rabbit.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

We watched "Free Birds"tonight, silly but cute.


----------



## Kayelle

I also thought *Bridesmaids *was anything but funny, and parts were disgusting. Unpleasant was a generous comment Andy. Melissa McCarthy is off my list for anththing because of Bridesmaids.


----------



## roadfix

Dawgluver said:


> I did record and watch Roman Polanski's"Repulsion" the other night.  I first saw it when I was about 12, on a small black and white TV up at the lake.  Whoa.  Had no idea!  The thing I remembered most was the flies on the rabbit.



Great film.  I saw that movie in film school, including most of his other films.  The Tenant was also very good.


----------



## callmaker60

Fury


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I picked up Hercules with The Rock...I think we may watch that tonight.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Just watched Everything is Illuminated. Love this movie, it got a great balance between comedy and drama. Its stars Elijah Wood.


----------



## Steve Kroll

Watched "Sideways" tonight with Paul Giamatti. Even though the two main characters are not all that likable, I just love the scenery in that movie.


----------



## Kayelle

Steve Kroll said:


> Watched "Sideways" tonight with Paul Giamatti. Even though the two main characters are not all that likable, I just love the scenery in that movie.



I loved the scenery in that movie too Steve....it was filmed in my neck of the woods so everyplace was so familiar. I'll have to watch it again.


----------



## GotGarlic

Watching "The Wizard of Oz" right now! TBS.


----------



## Andy M.

Re-watching National Treasure-Book of Secrets.  I enjoy this type of flick.  History, mystery, puzzles and action.


----------



## FrankZ

We watched R.I.P.D.


That was a bad one.


----------



## Cheryl J

GotGarlic said:


> Watching "The Wizard of Oz" right now! TBS.



I dvr'd it last night and am watching it now.    Such a classic!


----------



## Cheryl J

Kayelle said:


> I loved the scenery in that movie too Steve....it was filmed in my neck of the woods so everyplace was so familiar. I'll have to watch it again.



I'll have to look that up on Netflix, Kay. I love your area.


----------



## ShannaLee83

Th last movie we watched was Maleficent. BF fell asleep in my lap as he normally does, but I enjoyed it. I love Angelina and Sleeping Beauty was always my 2nd favorite Disney movie. (The Little Mermaid is my favorite, gotta root for my fellow redheaded blue eyed gal!)


----------



## Vanitas

Watching True Lies right now on the TV. Love this movie!


----------



## roadfix

The Fault In Our Stars......  a very touching film about two teenaged cancer patients who fall in love with each other.


----------



## Steve Kroll

FrankZ said:


> We watched R.I.P.D.
> 
> 
> That was a bad one.


I kind of enjoyed that one, but I like just about anything Jeff Bridges is in. He seems to enjoy every role, even the bad ones.


----------



## Steve Kroll

Kayelle said:


> I loved the scenery in that movie too Steve....it was filmed in my neck of the woods so everyplace was so familiar. I'll have to watch it again.



We're actually talking about going out to that area (Santa Maria, Lompoc, Solvang, Buellton) for vacation next year and visiting some of the Sideways locations. We both like wine and it's one area neither of us have been to.

We'll probably also set aside a few days to head a little further north to Paso Robles and San Luis Obispo. I have been to that area, but it's been a while.


----------



## Cheryl J

That sounds like a really nice vacation, Steve!  You'll love that area.  

Just a tip - if you're a split pea soup fan, don't even bother with Pea Soup Andersen's in Buellton.  Despite all the billions of billboards you'll see touting it's glories, it's mediocre at best.  And the restaurant itself didn't appear to be very clean, at least that was the impression I got when I was there many years ago.


----------



## Katie H

A few nights ago we viewed a fairly recent movie (2014) called _A Million Ways to Die in the West._  It was really funny but you have to "adjust" your thinking at first because what the movie does is to take today's current slang terminology and slap it right into the Wild West era.  Once we got our heads wrapped around that unusual concept, we laughed through the whole thing.

One of the funniest scenes was when one of the characters stumbled out of the saloon, totally and stinkin' drunk, and his friends cautioned him not to "drink and horse."  Of course, he somehow managed to mount his horse and drunkenly go to wherever...  He obviously didn't listen to his friends.


----------



## Kayelle

Cheryl J said:


> That sounds like a really nice vacation, Steve!  You'll love that area.
> 
> Just a tip - if you're a split pea soup fan, don't even bother with Pea Soup Andersen's in Buellton.  Despite all the billions of billboards you'll see touting it's glories, it's mediocre at best.  And the restaurant itself didn't appear to be very clean, at least that was the impression I got when I was there many years ago.



Boy that's the truth Cheryl, although I'd say it's the worse split pea soup anywhere!! Pattooie....

Steve, do you have a Sideways wine tour map?
Sideways (2004) | Santa Barbara Wine Country, Wine Tours, Map


----------



## Steve Kroll

Kayelle said:


> Steve, do you have a Sideways wine tour map?
> Sideways (2004) | Santa Barbara Wine Country, Wine Tours, Map


Yep... already downloaded it! 

(And we just bought our tickets tonight)


----------



## Dawgluver

Cool!  DH and I have talked about doing this also.


----------



## roadfix

"Bottle Shock" is another great wine related film.  This film centers around wine making.
In fact, I'm surprised Netflix is still running this on streaming.  I watched this film about 5 yrs ago on Netflix when it just came out.


----------



## FrankZ

Steve Kroll said:


> I kind of enjoyed that one, but I like just about anything Jeff Bridges is in. He seems to enjoy every role, even the bad ones.




I suppose I could have been more generous.. it was bad, fun, but bad.

I think it had a whopping amount of potential though.


----------



## ShannaLee83

Vanitas said:


> Watching True Lies right now on the TV. Love this movie!


 

One of my favorites!!!!


----------



## roadfix

American Sniper


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawn of the Planet of the Apes...I will be watching it again, very soon.


----------



## Steve Kroll

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Dawn of the Planet of the Apes...I will be watching it again, very soon.



That was one of my favorite movies of the summer! Unbelievable how CGI animation has progressed to the point where the digital characters can show such a range of emotion.


----------



## roadfix

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Dawn of the Planet of the Apes...I will be watching it again, very soon.



That's on my list of must see movies.

We're gonna be watching Clint Eastwood's  American Sniper again this evening after supper.  I watched Lone Survivor like 3 times so far....


----------



## Dawgluver

Mine too!  Loved Rise of the Planet of the Apes.


----------



## roadfix

But nothing beats the original PoA......


----------



## PrincessFiona60

This version of the POA stories is fantastic.  I love all of it, there was also a book put out this summer that was in between Rise and Dawn.  Brilliant!


----------



## roadfix

Since we had wet weather all day yesterday I stayed in and watched 3 movies.
St. Vincent was one of the better Bill Murray films I've seen in a very long time.  He was pretty funny here.  I really never liked him in serious roles in his other recent films.


----------



## Steve Kroll

roadfix said:


> But nothing beats the original PoA......



I find myself saying the same thing about a lot of movie "do overs", and even though I grew up with the original, in this case I think the new series outdoes both the original and the 2001 version with Mark Wahlberg. Those money masks in the original just didn't cut it - even back then.


----------



## CharlieD

Gorky park. I suppose it was great back when it came out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Discuss Cooking


----------



## roadfix

Fury......WWII movie about a US Army tank crew in Nazi Germany with Brad Pitt.  Very intense battle scenes.


----------



## roadfix

The Judge


----------



## simonbaker

We just saw "The Judge", great movie


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Guardians of the Galaxy, We Are Groot!


----------



## roadfix

"The Imitation Game" & "Theory of Everything"


----------



## Kayelle

I also really liked "The Judge"...good acting, good story.


----------



## Steve Kroll

Watched "The Fifth Element" last night, for probably the 10th or 15th time. I've lost count. 

One of my all time favorites. 



PrincessFiona60 said:


> Guardians of the Galaxy, We Are Groot!


Love this one, too! I just bought the 3D Blu Ray and will probably watch it again this weekend.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Steve Kroll said:


> Watched "The Fifth Element" last night, for probably the 10th or 15th time. I've lost count.
> 
> One of my all time favorites.
> 
> 
> Love this one, too! I just bought the 3D Blu Ray and will probably watch it again this weekend.



_The Fifth Element_, possibly one of the greatest movies, ever.  I've lost count how many times I've seen it, too!

As for _Guardians_, we are getting our second viewing in this weekend.  

Purchased _The Maze Runner_ last night, not sure about the movie yet, but the entire set of books is a solid recommendation.  What a story!


----------



## roadfix

Yea, I agree, I've seen The Fifth Element several times myself.


----------



## bethzaring

Buck.


It is a true story of the man that Robert Redford based his Horse Whisperer on.


Remarkable movie and man.


----------



## roadfix

Just got done watching Gone Girl.  Man, what a psycho.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

roadfix said:


> Just got done watching Gone Girl.  Man, what a psycho.



I tried to read the book...


----------



## roadfix

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I tried to read the book...


...and?

I might watch it again this weekend with family.  I kind of dozed off several times during the movie.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

roadfix said:


> ...and?
> 
> I might watch it again this weekend with family.  I kind of dozed off several times during the movie.



was unable to finish it, hence "tried".  Got a third of the way through and had no idea what was going on and why I was torturing myself with writing I was not enjoying.


----------



## roadfix

Wild


----------



## keylime

Chungking express...great camera work.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kayelle

I *rarely* watch a movie more than once, but I watched Bridges of Madison County for the second time yesterday. Clint Eastwood was so wrong for that movie. In the *beautiful *book I imagined Robert Redford. As always, Meryl Streep was perfect for the part.


----------



## Kayelle

Funny how tastes differ. 

For me, the book *Gone Girl* was so disturbingly fascinating I could hardly put it down. For once, the movie didn't disappoint after reading the book. The story just blew me away. What a lunatic!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Kayelle said:


> Funny how tastes differ.
> 
> For me, the book *Gone Girl* was so disturbingly fascinating I could hardly put it down. For once, the movie didn't disappoint after reading the book. The story just blew me away. What a lunatic!



LOL!  Not enough space ships


----------



## Kayelle

PrincessFiona60 said:


> LOL!  Not enough space ships



That must be it! Anything "Syfy" leaves me cold.


----------



## roadfix

I love lunie chicks.   One reason why we're watching this movie again this evening.  Go girl!


----------



## Kayelle

roadfix said:


> I love lunie chicks.   One reason why we're watching this movie again this evening.  Go girl!



Lunie Chicks? I googled but couldn't find the movie.


----------



## roadfix

Oops......sorry!  I meant Gone Girl.


----------



## GotGarlic

I think he meant lunatic chicks


----------



## roadfix

Although correct, lunatic chicks just doesn't sound right.....


----------



## GotGarlic

roadfix said:


> Although correct, lunatic chicks just doesn't sound right.....



I like the way you put it - I just wanted to translate for Kayelle


----------



## Kayelle

Ha Ha......good one RF. I feel goofy for trying to find a movie called Lunie Chicks. A search like that could take me to sites I don't want to go!


----------



## Vanitas

We've been on a horror binge lately. Watched Inbred last night and currently watching Session 9. 

I highly recommend both if you like scary movies. But these definitely aren't for the kiddies!


----------



## FrankZ

We watched Divergence and A Millions Ways to Die in the West.


----------



## roadfix

Double feature for us last night.  We watched Gone Girl (again) and Birdman.


----------



## Addie

For the umpteenth time I watch Amadeus this afternoon. I drive everyone crazy because if anyone is in hearing distance, I will name every piece playing in the background and what key it is being played in.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

We watched Amadeus last night on PBS, excellent movie.


----------



## Vanitas

I love Amadeus!


----------



## Cheryl J

I just finished watching "The Hundred Foot Journey".  Oh.My.Gosh.  *What a fantastic film! * The foodie scenes , the beautiful scenery of the French countryside, the love and devotion of family.....I can't say much more because I don't want to spoil anything for those who haven't seen it yet.  

I can add that the bonus features were fun to watch. Most of the actors in the movie stayed in the same hotel, except for "Papa".  He rented an apartment with access to a real kitchen, so he could have the other cast members over and cook for them.


----------



## simonbaker

We saw "Ominous" last night. Somewhat scarey, more disturbing than anything.


----------



## JoAnn L.

I just got done watching "The Bishops Wife", one of my favorite movies to watch every Christmas. It was made in 1947 with Cary Grant, Loretta Young and David Niven.


----------



## Steve Kroll

Cheryl J said:


> I just finished watching "The Hundred Foot Journey".  Oh.My.Gosh.  *What a fantastic film! * The foodie scenes , the beautiful scenery of the French countryside, the love and devotion of family.....I can't say much more because I don't want to spoil anything for those who haven't seen it yet.
> 
> I can add that the bonus features were fun to watch. Most of the actors in the movie stayed in the same hotel, except for "Papa".  He rented an apartment with access to a real kitchen, so he could have the other cast members over and cook for them.



This one is on my list!


----------



## Cheryl J

Oh Steve....you'll love it.


----------



## roadfix

Xmas Day movie marathon at my daughter's house....We all sat around and watched 'Gambler', 'Most Violent Year', and 'Big Eyes'


----------



## PrincessFiona60

The Quiet Man, Big Jake, High Anxiety, Silent Movie


----------



## CharlieD

Kayelle said:


> Funny how tastes differ.
> 
> For me, the book *Gone Girl* was so disturbingly fascinating I could hardly put it down. For once, the movie didn't disappoint after reading the book. The story just blew me away. What a lunatic!




+ 1. 


Sent from my iPhone using Discuss Cooking


----------



## Kayelle

Did you like Big Eyes, RF? I want to see that one.

Today Steve and I went to the theater to see *Unbroken.* It's unusual to hear and participate in spontaneous applause at the end of a movie. What a remarkable true story!
http://unbrokenmovie.tumblr.com/tagged/the-inspiration


----------



## Cheryl J

* The Holiday*, with Kate Winslet, Cameron Diaz, and Jude Law.  I've seen it before, but it's been a year.    Cute little movie.


I'd like to see *Unbroken*, too - it's playing at our local theater now.  Looks like a good one.


----------



## Steve Kroll

We went and saw the final installment of "The Hobbit" yesterday. Here's my take (without giving much away): I like battle scenes as much as the next guy, but after a while it gets very old - especially when it's so over the top as to be unbelievable. I'm sorry to say I was just a little disappointed.


----------



## CharlieD

We rented "Her" , I guess we added to our Netflix list a while ago, oh my, it was so bad, no bad is not a word, it was done fine, but the whole thing was pathetic. 


Sent from my iPad using Discuss Cooking


----------



## Kayelle

I forgot to mention that when we went to see *Unbroken* yesterday, *The Interview *was showing at our little "one horse town" theater. Since it's only been released to 300 theaters nation wide, I guess we're famous now. 
There wasn't a line for tickets but we may have been there at the wrong time. Does anyone want to see it?


----------



## roadfix

Kayelle said:


> Did you like Big Eyes, RF? I want to see that one.



I loved it.   I'm planning on watching it again this week.


----------



## Kayelle

RF, I'm glad to hear the good report about *Big Eyes*. I'm showing my age, but as a new bride in 1963 I had both a boy and girl Keene paintings above our sofa. It was so long ago, I don't recall what became of them.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Kayelle said:


> I forgot to mention that when we went to see *Unbroken* yesterday, *The Interview *was showing at our little "one horse town" theater. Since it's only been released to 300 theaters nation wide, I guess we're famous now.
> There wasn't a line for tickets but we may have been there at the wrong time. Does anyone want to see it?



I have no interest in seeing "The Interview", but as a matter of principle, if I wanted to see it, now I can.


----------



## Kayelle

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I have no interest in seeing "The Interview", but as a matter of principle, if I wanted to see it, now I can.



+1

Turner Movie Classics was showing "I'll Be Seeing You" made around the time I was born. I'd never seen it but always have loved the song. I liked the movie a lot, in the nostalgic old movie kind of way. Nice at Christmas time.


----------



## Kayelle

I must be on a roll. 

Just got back from seeing *Wild *with Reese Witherspoon. Excellent book, and an equally excellent movie.

Directed by Jean-Marc Vallée, Screenplay By Nick Hornby | Wild | Fox Searchlight


----------



## roadfix

Kayelle said:


> I must be on a roll.
> 
> Just got back from seeing *Wild *with Reese Witherspoon. Excellent book, and an equally excellent movie.
> 
> Directed by Jean-Marc Vallée, Screenplay By Nick Hornby | Wild | Fox Searchlight



I liked 'Wild' overall but I thought the film did not quite capture the sense of the distance she trekked.  I really didn't get the feeling she was hiking.

But I really enjoyed watching "The Way" on Netflix.   Another backpacking film, Martin Sheen treks across Spain in this wonderful film and I really felt the sense of distance traveled and the purpose behind it.


----------



## Kayelle

roadfix said:


> I liked 'Wild' overall but I thought the film did not quite capture the sense of the distance she trekked.  I really didn't get the feeling she was hiking.
> 
> But I really enjoyed watching "The Way" on Netflix.   Another backpacking film, Martin Sheen treks across Spain in this wonderful film and I really felt the sense of distance traveled and the purpose behind it.



Ahh yes, *The Way *is a remarkble film!


----------



## bakechef

Cheryl J said:


> I just finished watching "The Hundred Foot Journey".  Oh.My.Gosh.  *What a fantastic film! * The foodie scenes , the beautiful scenery of the French countryside, the love and devotion of family.....I can't say much more because I don't want to spoil anything for those who haven't seen it yet.
> 
> I can add that the bonus features were fun to watch. Most of the actors in the movie stayed in the same hotel, except for "Papa".  He rented an apartment with access to a real kitchen, so he could have the other cast members over and cook for them.



We just watched that today, what a fantastic movie!


----------



## Kayelle

RoadFix, I'm curious, are you or someone in your family a member of the SAG? I have a friend who's son in law is a member and they can watch the current movies not yet released to the public together as a family. Very cool.


----------



## roadfix

Kayelle said:


> RoadFix, I'm curious, are you or someone in your family a member of the SAG? I have a friend who's son in law is a member and they can watch the current movies not yet released to the public together as a family. Very cool.



A close family friend works for a writer and she brings us the screeners.  They usually become available in November and are sent to members of the academy.


----------



## vitauta

roadfix said:


> I liked 'Wild' overall but I thought the film did not quite capture the sense of the distance she trekked.  I really didn't get the feeling she was hiking.
> 
> But I really enjoyed watching "The Way" on Netflix.   Another backpacking film, Martin Sheen treks across Spain in this wonderful film and I really felt the sense of distance traveled and the purpose behind it.



thanks for the recommend of 'the way', roadfix and kayelle.  i'm up in the middle of the night, watching it now.  'if it ain't dutch, it ain't much'....


----------



## CharlieD

Originally Posted by Cheryl J  View Post
I just finished watching "The Hundred Foot Journey". Oh.My.Gosh. What a fantastic film! The foodie scenes , the beautiful scenery of the French countryside, the love and devotion of family.....I can't say much more because I don't want to spoil anything for those who haven't seen it yet. 

I can add that the bonus features were fun to watch. Most of the actors in the movie stayed in the same hotel, except for "Papa".  He rented an apartment with access to a real kitchen, so he could have the other cast members over and cook for them. 



bakechef said:


> We just watched that today, what a fantastic movie!




Yes, indeed, beautiful picture, I only wish, they had it in SmeloVision, so we could smell all the beautiful dishes they were preparing.


----------



## roadfix

The Interview.  Funny and silly, but was not worth my time watching.


----------



## GotGarlic

CharlieD said:


> Originally Posted by Cheryl J  View Post
> I just finished watching "The Hundred Foot Journey". Oh.My.Gosh. What a fantastic film! The foodie scenes , the beautiful scenery of the French countryside, the love and devotion of family.....I can't say much more because I don't want to spoil anything for those who haven't seen it yet.
> 
> I can add that the bonus features were fun to watch. Most of the actors in the movie stayed in the same hotel, except for "Papa".  He rented an apartment with access to a real kitchen, so he could have the other cast members over and cook for them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, indeed, beautiful picture, I only wish, they had it in SmeloVision, so we could smell all the beautiful dishes they were preparing.



Well, that would only lead to wanting Taste-o-Vision!


----------



## GotGarlic

We watched "The Hunger Games: Catching Fire"  yesterday - second time for me, first for DH. We're hoping to see the third one in theaters now while he's home on school break.


----------



## FrankZ

We went and watched The Hobbit in IMAX 3D today.  It was fun but not quite as good as I would have hoped.


----------



## roadfix

Dawn of the P of A.  The original P of A still tops it, IMO.


----------



## jusnikki

Mocking Jay... I didn't really want to go see it. I don't care for theathers. I usually wait for dvd. My niece practically begged me to go....But it was good. Glad I went...


----------



## Steve Kroll

Cheryl J said:


> I just finished watching "The Hundred Foot Journey".  Oh.My.Gosh.  *What a fantastic film! * The foodie scenes , the beautiful scenery of the French countryside, the love and devotion of family.....I can't say much more because I don't want to spoil anything for those who haven't seen it yet.


We watched this last night. While there were a few parts that were kind of cliché, it was overall a very good movie. I also like the scenery and kitchen scenes. 

Thumbs up from me!


----------



## CharlieD

This is kind of a trip into nostalgia. Years ago when I was a kid, I saw the Indian movie, "Bobby". Indian movies were hugely popular in Russia. The other day I rented a movie where the main character of the original one. Sings, very popular, at the time, song from that original movie. Typical Indian melodrama film. But listening to that song felt great. Remembering teenage years, girl I loved at the time, very emotional. I guess I'm getting old. Hum-Tum, definitely 3 + stars. 


Sent from my iPhone using Discuss Cooking


----------



## roadfix

Interstellar


----------



## PrincessFiona60

roadfix said:


> Interstellar



How was it?  I have to know, it has spaceships.


----------



## roadfix

PrincessFiona60 said:


> How was it?  I have to know, it has spaceships.



Well, to be honest I kept dozing off and missing bits and pieces of the movie.  I've been out all day with the family so it was rather late when we all sat down for the movie.  I need to see it again when I'm fully alert.
Overall, I liked the movie and it somewhat reminded me of the movie "Contact" (which I really liked) with Jodi Foster which came out several yrs ago.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

roadfix said:


> Well, to be honest I kept dozing off and missing bits and pieces of the movie.  I've been out all day with the family so it was rather late when we all sat down for the movie.  I need to see it again when I'm fully alert.
> *Overall, I liked the movie and it somewhat reminded me of the movie "Contact" (which I really liked) with Jodi Foster which came out several yrs ago.*



Nice, thank you!

I fall asleep during movies, too!  Gives me an excuse to watch them again.


----------



## roadfix

Boyhood.  Interesting to see the kid and his sister grow up, but the film was rather long and drawn.....didn't keep my continuous attention as kept dozing off in parts.


----------



## Kayelle

RF, do you have access to "Into the Woods" with Meryl Streep and Johnny Dep?

After seeing her interviewed by David Letterman a while back, I really want to see that one. Her description of the woods where it was filmed blew me away.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

We watched _Hunger Games:Catching Fire_ and _The Equalizer_.  Both excellent and Denzel Washington is sexy at 60...


----------



## Dawgluver

Kayelle said:


> RF, do you have access to "Into the Woods" with Meryl Streep and Johnny Dep?
> 
> After seeing her interviewed by David Letterman a while back, I really want to see that one. Her description of the woods where it was filmed blew me away.




A friend said he saw it, and was disappointed.  I can't imagine, with two of my favorite actors, but so far he's been pretty accurate with his other reviews.


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> We watched _Hunger Games:Catching Fire_ and _The Equalizer_.  Both excellent and Denzel Washington is sexy at 60...




Good lord, Denzel is 60??  Guess there's hope for us all!


----------



## jusnikki

Dawgluver said:


> Good lord, Denzel is 60??  Guess there's hope for us all!




Denzel Washington??? 60???? Really??? Wow.... 


Sent from my iPad using Discuss Cooking


----------



## roadfix

Kayelle said:


> RF, do you have access to "Into the Woods" with Meryl Streep and Johnny Dep?
> 
> After seeing her interviewed by David Letterman a while back, I really want to see that one. Her description of the woods where it was filmed blew me away.



I'm not sure but I'll ask for it.

Denzel W did his part in The Equalizer.  Great film.  I don't mind watching it again.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> Good lord, Denzel is 60??  Guess there's hope for us all!





jusnikki said:


> Denzel Washington??? 60???? Really??? Wow....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Discuss Cooking



He's looking better and better as he gets older.  His birthday was 12/28.  I've always enjoyed his movies, now I'm appreciating his looks.


----------



## Mad Cook

Addie said:


> For the umpteenth time I watch Amadeus this afternoon. I drive everyone crazy because if anyone is in hearing distance, I will name every piece playing in the background and what key it is being played in.


A bit like me and "Casablanca". I annoy the hell out of people by reciting the dialogue along with the actors and actresses.

Hope you're well and had a good Christmas.

Henri


----------



## CharlieD

Went to the private showing of Exodus, last night. No, not the Hollywood version, the Documentary. Really loved it. Strongly recommend!


Sent from my iPad using Discuss Cooking


----------



## menumaker

Over the Christmas holidays we watched The wolf of wall street on dvd. Sorry Guys but after the first hour I just got bored. ( Not shocked I want to say) It was a pretty thin story really even if it had been based on a 'true' story However,also watched August: osage county. Brilliant! and captain phillips, Superb.


----------



## roadfix

Unbroken


----------



## Cooking4to

I am watching Shawshank redemption rite now... Its cold out, I dropped my vehicle off at the dealer for a recall repair,  and my carpenter is installing some crown moldings in my guest parlor so I will be home all day, I am going to put the green mile or forest gump in next..  By then my service should be done, my carpenter should be buttoning up, and it will be time to start making dinner...


----------



## CharlieD

I can watch shoshenk every day 


Sent from my iPhone using Discuss Cooking


----------



## FrankZ

Watching Gone Girl.


----------



## Cooking4to

FrankZ said:


> Watching Gone Girl.



I watched that last week on amazon, it was entertaining..

I just watched the 2014 godzilla, I don't know why, lol but it wasn't terrible..  Now I am going to listen to some classic eagles albums and get ready for bed...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

FrankZ said:


> Watching Gone Girl.



Was it better than the book?  I couldn't read the story, it was melting my brain.


----------



## Cheryl J

FrankZ said:


> Watching Gone Girl.


 
Pretty bizarre, huh?


----------



## FrankZ

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Was it better than the book?  I couldn't read the story, it was melting my brain.



I did not read the book.



Cheryl J said:


> Pretty bizarre, huh?



Neat so far, in spite of Affleck.


----------



## Cooking4to

FrankZ said:


> I did not read the book.
> 
> 
> 
> Neat so far, in spite of Affleck.



My wife watched it like 3 times, it was weird because she had a notebook and pen and when I asked if she was taking notes she said she was writing down a grocery list, then that night she asked me to call and check on our life insurance policies in the morning...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

The Best Exotic Marigold Hotel, loved it.


----------



## Steve Kroll

Watching  "The Buddy Holly Story" right now. I can't believe I've never seen it before.


----------



## roadfix

We had people over this evening who hadn't seen American Sniper so I watched it again for the third time.  After that we watched Selma.


----------



## Cooking4to

roadfix said:


> We had people over this evening who hadn't seen American Sniper so I watched it again for the third time.  After that we watched Selma.



Is that already on dvd?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

No they are not on DVD as of now.  Roadfix is in an enviable position to watch movies at home before DVD release as he has friends in the business.


----------



## Cooking4to

PrincessFiona60 said:


> No they are not on DVD as of now.  Roadfix is in an enviable position to watch movies at home before DVD release as he has friends in the business.



I used to go to the movies when I was younger, but now I think I have grown to be more patient, I have a theater in my house {5,000 watt surround sound, comfy couch, popcorn maker, lol} so I just wait for them to come out on dvd, I never have to buy the dvd's since someone else always does and then wants to come over and watch the movie in my room, having the theater is nice since I don't have to shut my cell phone off...


----------



## roadfix

I must admit I often have guests who bring with them pirated copies of current films.  (I know, bad, bad, bad)  They're available on the streets here.  Perhaps they come from China....who knows?  "Selma" was one such copy we watched last night.  Great film, btw.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I prefer to pay the authors, actors, singers et al for my viewing/listening/reading pleasure.

Probably not a good idea to announce in public that you support piracy of copywritten materials.


----------



## Cooking4to

roadfix said:


> I must admit I often have guests who bring with them pirated copies of current films.  (I know, bad, bad, bad)  They're available on the streets here.  Perhaps they come from China....who knows?  "Selma" was one such copy we watched last night.  Great film, btw.



One of my brothers is addicted to bootleg movies, lol...  In his defense he has an injury that makes it tough for him to go to a movie theater, but he has my other brother go to flea markets and buy them {I admit I had to do it a few times too, lol}...  In his situation he has a lot of free time and loves movies, so it keeps his mind in the right place...


----------



## roadfix

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I prefer to pay the authors, actors, singers et al for my viewing/listening/reading pleasure.



I respect that but where I work and live it's hard not to come across someone who has a friend, aunt, uncle, etc who are or know someone who's involved in the industry in one form or another who has access to dvd screeners that inevitably get passed around.  Many of these also get copied and are sold by street vendors here.
And if someone brought me a copy of a current movie which I might be interested in whether an original screener or a bootleg copy I am not going to say no.  I'm going to cozy up in the comfort of my own home and watch it.


----------



## tinlizzie

"Get Low," starring Robert Duval and Sissy Spacek.  Good movie.

How I love the Netflix DVD library.


----------



## GotGarlic

Netflix never seems to have current-ish movies we want to watch, so last night we saw "Jane Eyre." I'd heard about bits and pieces of it over the years. It's nice to have finally have seen the movie. DH enjoyed it, even with the lack of gunfire and explosions.


----------



## tinlizzie

I've nearly stopped ordering up Netflix DVDs of current movies -- the previews are endless and I've had several of them arrive broken or with sticky stuff on them.  Of course, I don't work in an office where the latest films are the topic of the day so it doesn't matter if I keep up.  I don't mind how old a movie is if it's good.

I just watched another oldie, "Things Change," with Joe Montegna and Don Ameche.  It was better than I expected, and who should turn up in bit parts but W. H. Macy (in a blonde flat-top haircut) and Felicity Huffman.  That's part of the fun of old movies for us dinosaurs, seeing actors as they started out in Hollywood.


----------



## roadfix

I have Netflix's streaming only account and I'm happy with that.  I also access my daughter's Hulu+ account and I like their streaming content as well.   I watch something from them almost nightly.   I get my money's worth with Netflix.


----------



## Cheryl J

PrincessFiona60 said:


> The Best Exotic Marigold Hotel, loved it.


 
Just looked that up....sounds good. Will have to try to find it.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cheryl J said:


> Just looked that up....sounds good. Will have to try to find it.



Cheryl, it is so good!  If you like British movies, you will love it.


----------



## Kayelle

PrincessFiona60 said:


> The Best Exotic Marigold Hotel, loved it.



I loved that movie too!! This will be released in March and I can't wait!

Pictures & Photos from The Second Best Exotic Marigold Hotel (2015) - IMDb


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Kayelle said:


> I loved that movie too!! This will be released in March and I can't wait!
> 
> Pictures & Photos from The Second Best Exotic Marigold Hotel (2015) - IMDb



Yes, I saw that was coming up, I didn't read more than the synopsis in case there were spoilers.


----------



## Kayelle

AND having Richard Gere as a new room mate will make dreams come true!


----------



## Cooking4to

roadfix said:


> I respect that
> - if someone brought me a copy of a current movie which I might be interested in whether an original screener or a bootleg copy I am not going to say no.  I'm going to cozy up in the comfort of my own home and watch it.



+1 I agree 100%


----------



## roadfix

We watched Kevin Costner's new movie 'Black and White' tonight.   We thought it was pretty good, about a child custody battle.

The other night on Netflix we watched 'Jodi Arias'......a true story about an obsessive girlfriend who murdered her boyfriend by stabbing him 27 times.


----------



## Kayelle

A friend and I went to see *"Into The Woods"* yesterday. I knew Steve wouldn't have liked it, but I loved everything about it, except it was longer than it should have been.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Kayelle said:


> A friend and I went to see *"Into The Woods"* yesterday. I knew Steve wouldn't have liked it, but I loved everything about it, except it was longer than it should have been.



I can't wait to see it.


----------



## roadfix

I fell asleep right around where the kid got scolded by his mother for selling the cow for 5 beans.


----------



## Kayelle

roadfix said:


> I fell asleep right around where the kid got scolded by his mother for selling the cow for 5 beans.



I'm sure Steve would have too RF. I do think women would enjoy Into The Woods more than men, as women are just antique little girls who still like believing in fairy tales. 

Because of the spectacular cinamatography, I *strongly* recommend it being seen in a theater.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I think Shrek will enjoy it, but then he IS an Ogre and his own fairy tale creature.


----------



## Katie H

As some of you might remember, Glenn and I are motorcycle enthusiasts and ride our Harley as often as possible.

I was in the library last week and "grazed" the DVDs on the display racks.  I spied a 2005 Anthony Hopkins film, _The World's Fastest Indian._  It was based on the story of Burt Munro who set amazing speed records with his bike.  Amazingly, he was a senior citizen when he did it!

It was a wonderful movie and I recommend it even it you might not care to ride a bike.  The story of his determination and creativity made it time well spent.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Katie H said:


> As some of you might remember, Glenn and I are motorcycle enthusiasts and ride our Harley as often as possible.
> 
> I was in the library last week and "grazed" the DVDs on the display racks.  I spied a 2005 Anthony Hopkins film, _The World's Fastest Indian._  It was based on the story of Burt Munro who set amazing speed records with his bike.  Amazingly, he was a senior citizen when he did it!
> 
> It was a wonderful movie and I recommend it even it you might not care to ride a bike.  The story of his determination and creativity made it time well spent.



Loved that movie!


----------



## Katie H

As some of you might remember, Glenn and I are motorcycle enthusiasts and ride our Harley as often as possible.

I was in the library last week and "grazed" the DVDs on the display racks.  I spied a 2005 Anthony Hopkins film, _The World's Fastest Indian._  It was based on the story of Burt Munro who set amazing speed records with his bike.  Amazingly, he was a senior citizen when he did it!

It was a wonderful movie and I recommend it even it you might not care to ride a bike.  The story of his determination and creativity made it time well spent.


----------



## roadfix

The World's Fastest Indian was a great film.  I watched it twice when it was streaming on Netflix a couple of years back.


----------



## Cooking4to

Katie H said:


> As some of you might remember, Glenn and I are motorcycle enthusiasts and ride our Harley as often as possible.
> 
> I was in the library last week and "grazed" the DVDs on the display racks.  I spied a 2005 Anthony Hopkins film, _The World's Fastest Indian._  It was based on the story of Burt Munro who set amazing speed records with his bike.  Amazingly, he was a senior citizen when he did it!
> 
> It was a wonderful movie and I recommend it even it you might not care to ride a bike.  The story of his determination and creativity made it time well spent.



That was a good movie, I haven't seen it in years, but good story...


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Kayelle said:


> A friend and I went to see *"Into The Woods"* yesterday...





PrincessFiona60 said:


> I can't wait to see it.


I saw it a couple of years ago.  Not the current incarnation, but a video of a live stage production. Himself was working, my friend who is a musical director for a local theatre group or two was considering doing a run of the show. We settled in with huge salads, even bigger glasses of wine, and the remote. After hearing all the vocal parts she would have to cast and direct, she decided to not suggest that show!


----------



## Cheryl J

Has anyone seen "Lucy", with Scarlett Johansson and Morgan Freeman?  It's playing on Dish on Demand and thought I'd try to get some opinions here before I order it.   Sounds good in a weird sci-fi kind of way. I'm a big Morgan Freeman fan.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cheryl J said:


> Has anyone seen "Lucy", with Scarlett Johansson and Morgan Freeman?  It's playing on Dish on Demand and thought I'd try to get some opinions here before I order it.   Sounds good in a weird sci-fi kind of way. I'm a big Morgan Freeman fan.



I saw "Lucy" and found it to be absolutely spectacular, but then I am also a huge fan of the writer, producer and director - Luc Beeson and have always enjoyed his movies.


----------



## Cooking4to

Cheryl J said:


> Has anyone seen "Lucy", with Scarlett Johansson and Morgan Freeman?  It's playing on Dish on Demand and thought I'd try to get some opinions here before I order it.   Sounds good in a weird sci-fi kind of way. I'm a big Morgan Freeman fan.



I couldn't get into it, and I really like morgan freeman, Scarlett I am not crazy about.  I felt like they rushed the end and started with a good idea for a movie, someone takes drugs that makes them use 100% of their brain, where could that idea have came from, lol Limitless (2011) - IMDb de niro and cooper did it 5 years ago...
I watched it with my brother and son and out of the 3 of us, we weren't impressed, my brother actually took off before it was over, and then asked me if the end brought it all together, and I had to be honest and say no, I wish I stopped watching when you did...

This movie is going to be on demand for free within a month or so, I wouldn't bother spending money on it, there are much better options out there...

On another note- my office manager seen it and loved it, actually told me I had to see it, I didn't have the heart to tell her I thought it was a waste of time, but she is a Scar Jo fan from the days of 8 legged freaks, lol...


Honestly a few movies I have watched recently have been let downs, I was looking forward to birdman and it I didn't like it at all, I did like the judge and Interstellar with mat mchonahey{?spelling}, if you are looking for a sci fi movie watch that one, it was out there but entertaining...


----------



## roadfix

I also did not enjoy Birdman at all.   I stopped watching it about three quarters of the way through.


----------



## Cheryl J

Thanks for the 'Lucy' critiques, princess and C42.    I think it's something I would like. 

C42, I also saw 'Limitless' a month or so ago on Netflix and loved it!  A couple of scenes were kind of out there  but all in all I thought it was a great movie.  Princess, I bet you would like it. 

Bradley Cooper was awesome in it , I kind of wish Robert De Niro had a larger part in the film, but it was a very important part so that's ok.


----------



## Cooking4to

roadfix said:


> I also did not enjoy Birdman at all.   I stopped watching it about three quarters of the way through.


I was actually looking forward to that one, so you can imagine the let down, just a waste of time, 2 hours I can not get back...


----------



## FrankZ

We watched Lucy the other night and really enjoyed it.  I will admit it wasn't quite the movie I thought it would be, but that's ok, if you already know how the movie goes it doesn't make much sense to watch it.


----------



## roadfix

We watched Foxcatcher last night, based on a true story about Dupont's heir and the US Olympic wrestling team in the 80's.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

We watched "The Judge" last night, excellent movie.


----------



## Katie H

We watched a older Cameron Diaz movie, _Sex Tape_.  It was really funny but not the type of movie for young 'uns.  We laughed from beginning to end.


----------



## Mad Cook

Off to see "Into The Woods" at the local cinema tonight. 

An interesting cast: Meryl Streep, Emily Blunt, James Corden, Anna Kendrick, Chris Pine, Johnny Depp, Lilla Crawford, Daniel Huttlestone, Tracey Ullman, Christine Baranski 

And a fun-sounding story - _"__This modern twist on the beloved Brothers Grimm fairy tales intertwines the plots of a few choice stories and explores the consequences of the characters' wishes and quests. The humorous and heartfelt musical follows the classic tales of Cinderella, Little Red Riding Hood, Jack and the Beanstalk, and Rapunzel - all tied together by an original story involving a baker and his wife, their wish to begin a family and their interaction with the witch who has put a curse on them". I have very simple tastes._

We have a privately owned cinema in the village owned and run by a man who chooses films he thinks we'll like, rather than films some conglomerate wants us to see. If a film is going well he keeps it on for an extra week. We get new releases as quickly as the big cinema chains and there are queues outside the cinema every night like in the days when Bette Davis was "suffering in mink", as they used to say.


----------



## Kayelle

I really hope you like "Into the Woods" MC. I thought it was a delightful afternoon away from reality. Not a flick for everyone, but money well spent in my opinion.
Sigh, just lovely.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

We finally got around to getting "Draft Day" from the library. Sure, it's about the Cleveland Browns, but I watched it mostly for the scenery! Meanwhile, Himself is busy picking out all of the scenes that were a bit "off" compared to the way the different parts of the city were strung together. Geez.


----------



## Cooking4to

Cooking Goddess said:


> We finally got around to getting "Draft Day" from the library. Sure, it's about the Cleveland Browns, but I watched it mostly for the scenery! Meanwhile, Himself is busy picking out all of the scenes that were a bit "off" compared to the way the different parts of the city were strung together. Geez.



My wife is a Radiologist and when ever we are watching movies with a medical scene or god forbid a hospital movie or show, she always points out the parts that are incorrect, also are closest friends are both troopers {husband and wife} and they come over at least 6 times a month if not more {we watch certain shows together on the dvr in my theater so every single week they are here} and when ever there is a police scene with codes or showing what a cop does they mention how wrong it is, lol.   
I on the other hand own a real estate company and an HVAC company {recently sold the hvac actually} so hardly ever get the chance to interject, but when I see a thermostat near a window or really low on the wall I always point it out, lol...


I recently watched boyhood I loved it, it was filmed over 12 years with the same cast, amazing idea, showed him grow up, just a normal kid, very very cool...

I also watched Vincent and loved that as well, I was actually tearing up at the end, lol..


----------



## TATTRAT

Watched John Wick last night, it was pretty entertaining if you are into shoot 'em up action flicks. There is already a second one in the works, I hope it will be as good as the first.


----------



## roadfix

Watching "Her" on HBO now.  Great flick, I've seen it a couple of times before.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

A bit of cotton candy for the brain, we watched "One for the Money", a film adaptation of the first "Stephanie Plum" novel by Janet Evanovich. I've read a bunch of the books and was rather pleased that the actors chosen for the parts were very close to my mind's idea of who they were. Himself actually enjoyed it, but then Sherri Shepherd was in it and he really likes her. She was perfect as "Lula"!


----------



## tinlizzie

I'm gaining respect for Billy Bob Thornton.  He was just excellent in 'Jayne Mansfield's Car.'  I believe he was the director, too.  Robert Duvall was the star; Kevin Bacon had a smaller but very important role.  Very well done.  It really wasn't about the car.


----------



## Cooking4to

tinlizzie said:


> I'm gaining respect for Billy Bob Thornton.  He was just excellent in 'Jayne Mansfield's Car.'  I believe he was the director, too.  Robert Duvall was the star; Kevin Bacon had a smaller but very important role.  Very well done.  It really wasn't about the car.



I have been impressed with Billy Bob thornton since Sling Blade he is the real deal when it comes to actors, from dumb face comedy to compelling drama he has a lot of tools.  Comfortable in everything from Bad News Bears to Monsters ball, that is talent...


----------



## Steve Kroll

We went and saw "Jupiter Ascending" over the weekend. While the critics seemed to hate it, I didn't think it was that bad. The sets (mostly CGI, I'm sure) were very artistically done. And while the chemistry between Mila Kunis and that Tater Channing (Channing Tater, I forget which) wasn't great, I still thought it was a fun movie. The 3D was also done in such a way that it helped with the immersion aspect, without being a distraction as in some films. Within 5 minutes I even forgot I had the glasses on. I think that technology has come a long way over the past couple years, or at least it doesn't give me headaches like it used to.


----------



## Katie H

Regularly our dish provider tries to tempt us with freebie come-ons so we'll up our subscription.  Never works, but what does happen is that we are afforded the opportunity to record many things we won't have to pay for on Netflix or aren't available at the library.

Well, in September we recorded _The Abyss_, which dates to 1989.  We finally got around to viewing it last night and really enjoyed it.  Not many dull moments and, even though it was totally farfetched, we had fun watching it.


----------



## FrankZ

TATTRAT said:


> Watched John Wick last night, it was pretty entertaining if you are into shoot 'em up action flicks. There is already a second one in the works, I hope it will be as good as the first.



We watched that over the weekend.  It wasn't bad, but I think it missed.  Not sure what I would have done differently though.

We also watched Fury.  Not quite the movie I was expecting for some reason.  It was the better of the two but I did have fun with both.


----------



## TATTRAT

FrankZ said:


> We also watched Fury.  Not quite the movie I was expecting for some reason.  It was the better of the two but I did have fun with both.



I was really hoping for better out of Fury, but I still enjoyed it.


----------



## roadfix

I thought Fury was pretty good.  The film reminded me of The Beast, a Russian film made in the late 80's which I thought was a lot better.   It was about a Soviet tank crew lost in Afghanistan.
In fact, you can watch the entire movie on Youtube.  Just search 'The Beast of War'.


----------



## Kayelle

I posted this on the TV thread also. This Netflix documentary has been nominated for an Oscar this year. I know many here have Netflix streaming and I'll definitely be watching it. 

http://www.netflix.com/WiMovie/80009431


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I picked up three DVDs from the library before the cold weather hit, just special for this weekend of hibernation. Saturday night we finally watched the first "Reds" and completely enjoyed it! Now I have to request the sequel, hoping it's at least half as good. Tonight (Sunday) we watched "The Tourist" with Johnny Depp and Angelina Jolie. Also very good. Tomorrow we'll wrap up the trifecta with...well, you'll just have to wait until my next post.


----------



## Mad Cook

Steve Kroll said:


> We went and saw "Jupiter Ascending" over the weekend. While the critics seemed to hate it, I didn't think it was that bad. The sets (mostly CGI, I'm sure) were very artistically done. And while the chemistry between Mila Kunis and that Tater Channing (Channing Tater, I forget which) wasn't great, I still thought it was a fun movie. The 3D was also done in such a way that it helped with the immersion aspect, without being a distraction as in some films. Within 5 minutes I even forgot I had the glasses on. I think that technology has come a long way over the past couple years, or at least it doesn't give me headaches like it used to.


If the critics pan something it usually means I'll enjoy it.


----------



## Mad Cook

Kayelle said:


> I really hope you like "Into the Woods" MC. I thought it was a delightful afternoon away from reality. Not a flick for everyone, but money well spent in my opinion.
> Sigh, just lovely.


I loved it. As I say, I have simple tastes.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Finally got around to that third movie we had. Thankfully, the library lets us renew it for a second week if there isn't anyone waiting for a copy. Therefore, we saved it for tonight, since we aren't award show watchers. Watched "The Best Exotic Marigold Hotel". Funny, touching, sad...it had all the emotions riding a roller coaster. Very good.

"Red 2" is waiting for us now. I'll swap it for the ones we have at home and see how long it takes before we get to see it.


----------



## tinlizzie

Last one I saw was 'Seven Psychopaths.'  Funny and good.  Brought to us by the Director of 'In Bruges,' which I also thought was funny and good.

I've only seen one Oscar nominee -- 'The Grand Budapest Hotel' -- funny and good, imho.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Cooking Goddess said:


> Finally got around to that third movie we had. Thankfully, the library lets us renew it for a second week if there isn't anyone waiting for a copy. Therefore, we saved it for tonight, since we aren't award show watchers. Watched "The Best Exotic Marigold Hotel". Funny, touching, sad...it had all the emotions riding a roller coaster. Very good.
> 
> "Red 2" is waiting for us now. I'll swap it for the ones we have at home and see how long it takes before we get to see it.



The Best Exotic Marigold Hotel is a great movie and now they are coming out with The Second Best Exotic Marigold Hotel this year. It still has Judi Dench and Maggie Smith in it.


----------



## Kayelle

JoAnn L. said:


> The Best Exotic Marigold Hotel is a great movie and now they are coming out with The Second Best Exotic Marigold Hotel this year. It still has Judi Dench and Maggie Smith in it.



*AND* Richard Gere......I can hardly wait!!


----------



## TATTRAT

I'm really looking forward to the sequel! I really enjoyed the first!


----------



## Farmer Jon

My cousin and I got dragged to 50 shades of grey by our wives. It was so boring.


----------



## Mad Cook

Cooking Goddess said:


> Finally got around to that third movie we had. Thankfully, the library lets us renew it for a second week if there isn't anyone waiting for a copy. Therefore, we saved it for tonight, since we aren't award show watchers. Watched "The Best Exotic Marigold Hotel". Funny, touching, sad...it had all the emotions riding a roller coaster. Very good.
> 
> "Red 2" is waiting for us now. I'll swap it for the ones we have at home and see how long it takes before we get to see it.


Going to see the sequel to "The Best Exotic Marigold Hotel" on Tuesday. I didn't see the first but I'm told it won't spoil the second one


----------



## Mad Cook

Farmer Jon said:


> My cousin and I got dragged to 50 shades of grey by our wives. It was so boring.


Yes, a friend who read the book said that was too.


----------



## Mad Cook

Kayelle said:


> *AND* Richard Gere......I can hardly wait!!


I saw the trailer the other week. He looks _very_ good with silver hair. (_Sigh!_)

A bit raddled in real life though if the off duty photos are to be believed.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Finally watched "Red 2" tonight. Meh, more proof that sequels aren't as good as the original. It was more of a comic-book shoot-'em-up that a real storyl ine movie. Still, we did laugh. But some sort of a plot might have been nice.


----------



## Steve Kroll

I almost forgot this one, but over the weekend we watched a flick called "Predestination" on Amazon. Based on a short story by Robert A. Heinlein, the premise is that a cop from the future (played by Ethan Hawke) goes back in time to prevent crimes from taking place. 

While that sounds like familiar sci-fi territory, this movie throws in some fascinating plot twists that make it fun to watch. If you like "thinking" movies, I highly recommend it.

Predestination (2014) - IMDb


----------



## Kayelle

Well, I saw it today with my girl friends, and we loved it even more than the first!!
https://images.search.yahoo.com/images/view;_ylt=AwrTcYKXQwJV5c8AzEKJzbkF;_ylu=X3oDMTI0b3RidXE4BHNlYwNzcgRzbGsDaW1nBG9pZAMwNmVmNGNjMWMyNmU1ZmU5NTYwZWVmYTE2NDRkOTkzMgRncG9zAzE5MgRpdANiaW5n?.origin=&back=https%3A%2F%2Fimages.search.yahoo.com%2Fsearch%2Fimages%3Fp%3DThe%2BSecond%2BBest%2BExotic%2BMarigold%2BHotel%26fr%3Duh3_magmovies_web_gs%26nost%3D1%26tab%3Dorganic%26ri%3D192&w=446&h=299&imgurl=www.markmeets.com%2Fwp-content%2Fuploads%2F2013%2F10%2FThe-Second-Best-Exotic-Marigold-Hotel-london-film-premiere-pr-press-promotion-passes-tickets-Mark-Boardman-Editor-at-MarkMeets.jpg&rurl=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.markmeets.com%2Ffilm-premieres%2F&size=49.4KB&name=%3Cb%3EThe+Second+Best+Exotic+Marigold+Hotel%3C%2Fb%3E+london+film+premiere+pr+press+...&p=The+Second+Best+Exotic+Marigold+Hotel&oid=06ef4cc1c26e5fe9560eefa1644d9932&fr2=&fr=uh3_magmovies_web_gs&tt=%3Cb%3EThe+Second+Best+Exotic+Marigold+Hotel%3C%2Fb%3E+london+film+premiere+pr+press+...&b=181&ni=96&no=192&ts=&tab=organic&sigr=1182ir1mj&sigb=147rli66p&sigi=15fh87hks&sigt=12evrhd8s&sign=12evrhd8s&.crumb=msiRcUxXfZl&fr=uh3_magmovies_web_gs

It was *WONDERFUL !!*  If the Brits would make this into a TV series it would be as compelling as the success of Downton Abby!!
What a good movie!! I'm taking Sous Chef to see it again because parts of it are very close to our own story. Don't miss it!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

We watched "St. Vincent" last night...it was a box of kleenex movie and it was wonderful.


----------



## Cheryl J

I'm still waiting for "Wild" to show up here at my small town movie theater.


----------



## Cheryl J

Kayelle said:


> Well, I saw it today with my girl friends, and we loved it even more than the first!!
> https://images.search.yahoo.com/ima...8s&.crumb=msiRcUxXfZl&fr=uh3_magmovies_web_gs
> 
> It was *WONDERFUL !!* If the Brits would make this into a TV series it would be as compelling as the success of Downton Abby!!
> What a good movie!! I'm taking Sous Chef to see it again because parts of it are very close to our own story. Don't miss it!


 
I'd like to see this...do I need to see the first one first, though?


----------



## Cheryl J

PrincessFiona60 said:


> We watched "St. Vincent" last night...it was a box of kleenex movie and it was wonderful.


 
Just looked it up...that one sounds good to me.


----------



## Kayelle

Cheryl J said:


> I'd like to see this...do I need to see the first one first, though?



You don't really need to see the first one Cheryl, although you'd *love* it and you can get it on Netflix. https://video.search.yahoo.com/video/play;_ylt=AwrTccfPbwJVvp8AXr0nnIlQ;_ylu=X3oDMTB0aWRtNmFyBHNlYwNzYwRjb2xvA2dxMQR2dGlkA1lIUzAwMV8x?p=marigold+hotel+movie&tnr=21&vid=99164513DF0868E1796099164513DF0868E17960&l=148&turl=http%3A%2F%2Fts3.mm.bing.net%2Fth%3Fid%3DUN.607999926015888610%26pid%3D15.1&sigi=11rmp84hc&rurl=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DQd4gI56_84I&sigr=11binkgvc&tt=b&tit=The+Best+Exotic+Marigold+Hotel+-+Movie+Trailer&sigt=11efngild&back=https%3A%2F%2Fsearch.yahoo.com%2Fyhs%2Fsearch%3Fp%3Dmarigold%2Bhotel%2Bmovie%26ei%3DUTF-8%26hsimp%3Dyhs-001%26hspart%3Dmozilla&sigb=1307lb8ea&hspart=mozilla&hsimp=yhs-001

Once you see the first one, the sequel is like the icing on the cake.


----------



## Cheryl J

Thank you, Kay.  Looking it up now on Netflix to save in my queue.


----------



## Kayelle

PF, where did you get St. Vincent?


----------



## roadfix

We watched "Whiplash" the other night.  It was about a music student and his extremely cruel instructor.   Very intense and heavy use of foul language.   I enjoyed it.


----------



## Cheryl J

I watched "The Town" the other night.  Good movie - crime, action adventure.  Filmed in Boston and I think, Connecticut. About a bank robber who fell in love with his hostage and tried to clean up his act.  

The Town (2010) - IMDb


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Kayelle said:


> PF, where did you get St. Vincent?



At the video store.  It's out on DVD and Blu-Ray now.


We watched "The Theory of Everything" and "Night at the Museum: Secret of the Tomb".  Loved both of them for different reasons.


----------



## Kayelle

PrincessFiona60 said:


> At the video store.  It's out on DVD and Blu-Ray now.
> 
> 
> We watched "The Theory of Everything" and "Night at the Museum: Secret of the Tomb".  Loved both of them for different reasons.



We don't even have a video store within 20 miles anymore but thanks PF.
Making a list.


----------



## Katie H

We had a woooondeeeerful night of viewing last night.  While I was at the library last week I picked up _Jersey Boys_, the story of Frankie Valli and The Four Seasons.  WOW!!

It was a longish movie (139 minutes) but we didn't realize how long it was until we looked at the clock after it finished.  So much fun and we bee-bopped throughout.  What great music!!!!


----------



## kleenex

*Crisis Hotline: Veterans Press 1  Review:*

CNN aired this last night which is an OSCAR winner for best documentary Short Form looking at the the only crisis hotline in the USA for Military Vets.

Right away the documentary throws out the shock stat that this Hotline gets 22,000 phone calls a month.  They show off the the dedicated responders as they react to a variety of complex calls and handle the emotional aftermath of what can be life-and-death conversations with Military vets.

The documentary is simple as it can get, but just pulls you in.  You do not know any back story on who is calling, but the conversations shows off the grueling work the employees have to go through on a daily basis.  

After watching I can see why it was the winner of the Oscar.  It was just that good.


----------



## TATTRAT

Took in The Imitation game over the weekend, it was a pretty solid movie. Great portrayal of Alan Turing.


----------



## Kayelle

Yesterday I went to the movies to see the new *Cinderella 2015*. 

I wasn't so sure I wanted to see it until some friends told me it was not to be missed. It stars Lilly James who is Rose from Downton Abbey and it was so brilliantly done that it truly captivated me from beginning to end. 
Cheryl...don't miss it!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

_Whiplash_ fantastic movie.

_The Imitation Game_ and _Interstellar _are on the plate for the weekend.


----------



## judys

I am trying to think what the last movie was that I saw. Pretty sure it was a kids movie, Big Hero 6 I think.


----------



## kleenex

*30 for 30 Shorts: Unhittable: Sidd Finch and the Tibetan Fastball  Review:*


30 for 30 Shorts: Unhittable: Sidd Finch and the Tibetan Fastball Â«


The free and short documentary is good one to look at.  It is all about the April 1st sports Illustrated hoax they pulled off.  This was about Sidd Finch, a Harvard dropout who spoke 10 languages, played the French horn, wore one hiking boot … and threw 168 mph.

They really got the public and other MLB teams to believe this guy was for real.


----------



## Cheryl J

Kayelle said:


> Yesterday I went to the movies to see the new *Cinderella 2015*.
> 
> I wasn't so sure I wanted to see it until some friends told me it was not to be missed. It stars Lilly James who is Rose from Downton Abbey and it was so brilliantly done that it truly captivated me from beginning to end.
> *Cheryl...don't miss it!*


 
Thanks, Kay. I'm going to try to see Cinderella tomorrow afternoon.  Don't know if that will work, because my granddaughters are still in town and I'm not sure of their plans yet.  They're 10 and 13 and have other family here, too.  If I don't go tomorrow, it may have to wait until spring break is over -I'd much rather go to the movies when school is in session.  

I finally saw *"Wild" *yesterday.  It was a good movie, and Reese Witherspoon was awesome in it.  I so looked forward to seeing it on the big screen, but ended up watching it on Dish on Demand.  Apparently the powers that be decided not to show it in our theater for some reason, which boggles my mind because the Pacific Crest Trail runs right through this area.  Sheesh   Anyway, I enjoyed it a lot.


----------



## Kayelle

Cheryl J said:


> Thanks, Kay. I'm going to try to see Cinderella tomorrow afternoon.  Don't know if that will work, because my granddaughters are still in town and I'm not sure of their plans yet.  They're 10 and 13 and have other family here, too.  If I don't go tomorrow, it may have to wait until spring break is over -I'd much rather go to the movies when school is in session.
> 
> I finally saw *"Wild" *yesterday.  It was a good movie, and Reese Witherspoon was awesome in it.  I so looked forward to seeing it on the big screen, but ended up watching it on Dish on Demand.  Apparently the powers that be decided not to show it in our theater for some reason, which boggles my mind because the Pacific Crest Trail runs right through this area.  Sheesh   Anyway, I enjoyed it a lot.



Golly, Cinderella would be great to see with your granddaughters Cheryl, and they are the perfect age. It's more sophisticated than we remember the Cinderella of our childhood. Just lovely. 

Glad you enjoyed *Wild... *Although it lacked the details of the book, Reese did a great job with a good story.


----------



## Cheryl J

Kayelle said:


> *Golly, Cinderella would be great to see with your granddaughters Cheryl, and they are the perfect age.* It's more sophisticated than we remember the Cinderella of our childhood. Just lovely.
> 
> Glad you enjoyed *Wild... *Although it lacked the details of the book, Reese did a great job with a good story.


 
I would take them, but they already went to see it yesterday with their other local grammy - she beat me to it!   And they did love it.


----------



## Kayelle

Cheryl J said:


> I would take them, but they already went to see it yesterday with their other local grammy - she beat me to it!   And they did love it.



*DRATT!! *The battle of the gram's and the kids are the winners. I enjoyed it so much with just "me, myself and I" Cheryl. It would be lost with my little Cheyenne.


----------



## Cheryl J

Kayelle said:


> *DRATT!! *The battle of the gram's and *the kids are the winners.* I enjoyed it so much with just "me, myself and I" Cheryl. It would be lost with my little Cheyenne.


 
Truth!   With this huge blended family we have, so thankful that we all get along. 

I love going to the movies solo, too. Often it's been just me in the whole theater, maybe a couple of other people.  It feels like a private viewing and I can enjoy my own goodies I sneak in.


----------



## Addie

Cheryl J said:


> I would take them, but they already went to see it yesterday with their other local grammy - she beat me to it!   And they did love it.



Gee, if they had kept quiet, they could have seen it twice. Then on the way out, they could have told you.


----------



## Cheryl J

Roadfix and Princess...I just looked up *Whiplash*....sounds like a good one.  I'll have to try and find it.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cheryl J said:


> Roadfix and Princess...I just looked up *Whiplash*....sounds like a good one.  I'll have to try and find it.



It's excellent, J K Simmons deserved every award he got for this movie.  He was so good he made me hate his character.


----------



## sparrowgrass

Gone Girl, because it was filmed locally, and because a friend of my BIL was an extra.  He appears in the opening credits for about 1 nanosecond.


----------



## roadfix

Re: Gone Girl.   I can't figure our why they didn't clean her up at the hospital.


----------



## Cheryl J

I caught that too, roadfix.  I guess it wouldn't have made such a dramatic viewer impact if she didn't show up back home all bloody.


----------



## roadfix

Cheryl J said:


> I caught that too, roadfix.  I guess it wouldn't have made such a dramatic viewer impact if she didn't show up back home all bloody.


But on the other hand it would have made the film a bit more believable...


----------



## Cheryl J

Certainly have to agree with you there, roadfix.


----------



## Farmer Jon

Chicken little. With my 4 yr old.


----------



## TATTRAT

PrincessFiona60 said:


> _Whiplash_ fantastic movie.
> 
> _The Imitation Game_ and _Interstellar _are on the plate for the weekend.



Getting ready to fire up Interstellar, looking forward to it!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Suddenly Shrek likes basketball...arrgh!!!


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Suddenly Shrek likes basketball...arrgh!!!




An excellent reason to have more than one television!

DH is continuing his screamfest with the Final 4.  Just to mess with him, I told him I placed a bet on Duke.  He despises Duke.  I have no idea who Duke is, thinking they're the ones with the coach who had issues.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Suddenly Shrek likes basketball...arrgh!!!



I am with you PF. But this is an important end right now. There is one team (senior moment) that I can't remember right now has gone undefeated for the season and has also been undefeated for these finals. I personally do not care. And fortunately Pirate will be working and he won't be dropping in to watch it. My series are on tomorrow night on PBS. I will be sitting here with a dull knife to do him in if he thinks I am going to miss them for basketball. And he better not be calling me to "check the scores Ma, check the scores."  Go to your local bar if you want the scores.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I'm upset because we were supposed to watch two movies this weekend and he is stuck on basketball, which just the other day he called the stupidest sport on earth.


----------



## Dawgluver

I hear you, PF.  However, if I am forced to watch any sport, I would prefer to watch basketball.  At least the ball moves. Soccer, baseball and football are extremely painful for me to watch, I would rather watch old men fish, or paint drying.

I'll have to look up a movie for tomorrow.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

We're pretty indifferent to college basketball, preferring football since Himself is an Ohio State University alum. However, we did have our favorites to hope for in spite of not watching/listening. Both Wisconsin and Michigan State are Big Ten teams, so we were pulling for them. Alas, Michigan lost, but Wisconsin pulled the big upset by beating undefeated Kentucky. Oh Yeah! Come Monday, it's the final game of Big Ten vs a team with a Polish coach. I win either way!  Besides, baseball (on the radio, Dawg, because even though I love the game it is boring to watch) starts for me at 7:10 when my Indians take the field. 

Now with baseball season starting, I'm not sure we'll be watching too many movies. And there are quite a few good ones we are interested in. I'll have to keep adding them to my list on my library account.


Dawgluver said:


> ...I would rather watch old men fish, or paint drying...


I want to be able to see an old man (Himself) painting.


----------



## TATTRAT

Interstellar was pretty damn good. I like that it used real science, time dilation, and a really cool twist on everything else.


----------



## roadfix

We watched '50 Shades of Grey' last night.  It was ok.  I liked 'After Fall, Winter' (similar type of film) much better.


----------



## Cheryl J

I found *The Best Exotic Marigold Hotel* and DVRed it, on the advice of so many of you all here.  Going to start it now.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

We had just finished watching a "Castle" rerun, and Himself had flipped over to  a Samuel L. Jackson movie, "Cleaner". The summary sounded intriguing, so I stuck around for two hours. The movie probably could have covered the entire plot in a half-hour less time, but then there were all those commercials. It was still kinda interesting.


----------



## roadfix

Going Clear.   Fascinating documentary on HBO about Scientology.


----------



## Mad Cook

Women’s Institute film group last night. We went to see“Woman in Gold” with Helen Mirren at our little privately owned and family run cinema. We were seated on the back row - it's been a long time since I sat there  


It was very, very good. Even though I knew the outcome it kept me on the edge of my seat and even this hard-bitten old bat nearly needed a box of tissues on a couple of occasions.


Normally I don’t have much time for Ms Mirren but she carried the role well. A touch of the Bette Davis in a few scenes but not too intrusive.


5* recommendation.


----------



## kleenex

I just saw the Documentary  "Just Eat It - A food waste story" and it is must see.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zkASAZGIuu0

Can Jen Rustemeyer and Grant Baldwin survive for six whole months on discarded food?  That is the full on premise for this 75 minute documentary.

A lot of the produce just does not even get to the grocery store due to it not being perfect says the documentary. 

Grant and Jen go through many a dumpster bin just to find food.  One was from a food shoot for a pizza place which had lots of good chicken thrown out in a dumpster.

Another dumpster was fully loaded with Hummus and it had at least 3 weeks left before the expiration date.

One segment was with Grant picking sweet potatoes that were in an unharvested area of a farm that all got donated away.

Grant and Jen photographed what they ate and cataloged all the food they did pick up.   They sure did not eat like a poor person.  Dishes looked pretty gourmet to me

You will watch both of their struggles to have a normal diet and fill the fridge with food.  Watch as they spend little money over six months as well on food.

This documentary is a complete eye opener on our food supply.


----------



## Addie

Kleenix, was this a PBS Doc. or a Discovery? I hope it will be repeated. I would love to catch it.


----------



## kleenex

Somehow the "Just Eat It - A food waste story" a must see documentary got a US airing on MSNBC of all networks.

I do not know if it will get another airing:

You can watch it from this site though, but you must be from Canada:

https://www.knowledge.ca/program/just-eat-it


----------



## Addie

kleenex said:


> Somehow the "Just Eat It - A food waste story" a must see documentary got a US airing on MSNBC of all networks. I Googled it and it came up immediately. Evidently MSNBC shows all of the films from this couple. I will be keeping my eyes open for more of their works.
> 
> I do not know if it will get another airing:
> 
> You can watch it from this site though, but you must be from Canada:
> 
> https://www.knowledge.ca/program/just-eat-it



Thanks Kleenix. I went to MSNBC and it is being rebroadcast May 27/28. So I marked it to be reminded. And I stuck it in my calendar for a reminder. I doubt I will miss it.

When I lived in Texas, there was this fried chicken place right in back of where I lived. One day I saw a woman tossing out a tray full of fried chicken. I asked her why. She had made this batch at 9 a.m. and it was now 10 a.m. and time to make a new batch. "We make a fresh batch every hour and toss what we don't sell in the next hour." There were many days I would be there when I knew she was on and got me a full batch (more than my family could eat in one sitting) for nothing. My kids never complained about getting to much chicken. They loved it. 

I asked her why they toss it on the hour. "The owner wants to make sure the chicken is always fresh when the public buys it." I commend his thoughtfulness for the customers, but the wastefulness had no excuse that could be acceptable.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Instead of crawling off my chair when the news was over, I got sucked into watching an old version of "Blithe Spirit". I remember seeing it decades ago at the Chagrin Valley Little Theatre. Years later, we had taken the kids to a community theatre performance of the play when they were in middle school. But I don't remember ever seeing a movie version.


----------



## ardchoille

I'm currently watching a movie called Robots. This is a story of a robot named Rodney Copperbottom and his journey to improve the world.

As someone who has been deeply into graphic art work for many years, I must say that the graphics in this movie are amazing.


----------



## bakechef

ardchoille said:


> I'm currently watching a movie called Robots. This is a story of a robot named Rodney Copperbottom and his journey to improve the world.
> 
> As someone who has been deeply into graphic art work for many years, I must say that the graphics in this movie are amazing.



Have you seen Box Trolls?  Not only is the story charming, but the way it was animated was like eye candy. 

Sent from my XT1080 using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## ardchoille

bakechef said:


> Have you seen Box Trolls?  Not only is the story charming, but the way it was animated was like eye candy.
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Discuss Cooking mobile app




No, I've not seen Box Trolls.. I'll add it to my "To View" list. Thank you! The phrase "eye candy" was perfect, some of these films are absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Cheryl J

I watched *"Selma"* last night on Dish on Demand.  Wow...what a powerful film, and very well made.  

The main characters in the movie - MLK, Coretta King, and Lyndon Johnson were played by British actors.  They nailed the American accent.  Well done.


----------



## Katie H

Last night Glenn and I watched _The Imitation Game_, which is the story of Alan Turing and the breaking of Germany's Enigma code during WWII.  Whoa!  What a well-done film!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Watched "The Judge" a couple nights ago. Not the light, fluffy kind of movie I usually see, but very good.


----------



## Chef Munky

Watching Mystery Science Theater 3000 on you tube.
That show is hilarious.Hubby tells me I say things like Crow does.Like that's a bad thing? LOL!
Wish Netflix would put it back on.
So the next best thing to do is buy the DVD's to add to my Sci-Fi collection.


----------



## Katie H

Cooking Goddess said:


> Watched "The Judge" a couple nights ago. Not the light, fluffy kind of movie I usually see, but very good.




Glenn and I watched that a month or so ago.  A very well-done drama.  Love Robert Duvall.


Last night we watched the 1978 animated movie, _Watership Down,_ which was based on the book by Richard Adams.  I loved the book and the movie was every bit as captivating.  Of course, I cried at the end.

I do love me some bunnies and enjoy watching and talking to the ones that live in our yard and fields.


----------



## Katie H

Chef Munky said:


> Watching Mystery Science Theater 3000 on you tube.
> That show is hilarious.Hubby tells me I say things like Crow does.Like that's a bad thing? LOL!
> Wish Netflix would put it back on.
> So the next best thing to do is buy the DVD's to add to my Sci-Fi collection.



Omigosh!  I'd forgotten all about MST3K.  Buck and my youngest son used to live for the weekend so they could stay up and watch it.  I watched it too, but not as often as they did.  It was great.  Hey, don't forget about Tom Servo!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I love MST3K, too!  Hysterical.  

Munky,  I talk about and to the movies too, just like that.


----------



## Chef Munky

@Katie and Princess.

I went on a hunt on Amazon and Ebay.To find one in particular that I was looking for.Ebay clearly had far better deals and selections.I bought 2 movies 4 disks per case.

Found Thanksgiving Day collection in a tin box.Includes a few extras$38.00 bucks.I haven't seen that one yet.So dun tell me.

The other I think I've seen not sure,so I picked it up anyways.$37.00
Mystery Science Theater XXI x29
Both are in their original manufactured packaging.Brand new.Can't beat that.Both have already been shipped.Minimal shipping charges.If any.I think I paid just a $1.00 for one.

The second has a movie I believe Crowwww had made a snarky comment that had me in tears I laughed so hard.Told my husband.See!? that's my wicked sister.She does mean things like that!He doesn't like her anyways.Knew my comment was true.

Crowww says "I bet she suits up just to chase a Jack Rabbit around in circles just for kicks riding on a moped" LOL!!!! OMG!!

When they get here.I'll burn them onto my hard drive so I can watch them wherever I go.


----------



## Chef Munky

Katie H said:


> Omigosh!  I'd forgotten all about MST3K.  Buck and my youngest son used to live for the weekend so they could stay up and watch it.  I watched it too, but not as often as they did.  It was great.  Hey, don't forget about Tom Servo!



My husband at the time deliberately had his days off so the he could have the weekend off just so that he and my oldest son could stay up late and watch it.My son was about 6-7 at the time.It was a big thing for them to watch it late at night eating popcorn.

While mom and his little brother who was only 2-3 at the time could sleep.I to had barely watched it.I was tired.Bedtime sounded better.
It was "Guy time for them"My son remembers that fondly.Was happy to hear I've bought a few.

Yeah, and Gypsie to....LOL!


----------



## Katie H

Last night Glenn and I watched _Philomena_.  Fantastic film.  Sad but captivating movie.  Judy Dench, as usual, did a fine job.


----------



## roadfix

San Andreas.   Lousy movie, but it had some great special effects.   I was also expecting to see Shelly Winters in the film but she wasn't in this one....  lol...


----------



## Chef Munky

roadfix said:


> San Andreas.   Lousy movie, but it had some great special effects.   I was also expecting to see Shelly Winters in the film but she wasn't in this one....  lol...



LOL! Expecting to see Shelly Winters in it. Tooo funny!!!

I was just thinking yesterday as we were driving home on the freeway.You know how exciting Highway 101 can be.BORING! Anyways, was planning on kicking back when we get home as to what movie I wanted to watch Set my mind on Night Of The Hunter.Who's in it but Shelly Winters.Which made me think of the Poseidon movie (sp)

Is it me or does she drown well? She whines alot.Even on an episode of Wagon Train.
Now George Clooney has made a few movies when in one he actually did.
Playing a fisherman.And the other Oh, Brother Where Art Thou.Where he almost did.

That family should shy away from water.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*"Kill The Irishman"*

Our latest library borrow was *"Kill the Irishman"*, a true story based on the life of Danny Greene. Green was a dock worker who became the union boss of the Cleveland longshoreman's union, battled the mafia to try and gain control of unions, and worked as an FBI informant to help bring down not only the mafia in Cleveland, but in four (or five?) other cities. Unfortunately, he had to die by car bombing in order for FBI to hunt down and capture the mafia guys responsible for his death. Once captured, they ending up singing like canaries and gave away all their compatriots.

The disc also included a documentary film, "Danny Greene: The Rise and Fall of the Irishman (2009)" that was mostly a history of that time along with interviews with Greene's first wife and daughter and many of the law enforcement people and media folks that were active on the cases and stories. It was fun seeing TV reporters from the 1970s that we remembered watching back then. Also pretty interesting when a couple of the names mentioned turned out to be our almost-neighbors from our first house!  We knew the story*, but seeing it covered in a movie really tied together a lot of what we knew in bits and pieces.

Apparently, bombing was the murder method of choice in Cleveland back then. *This article at Cleveland.com* says 1976 saw 21 bombing in Cleveland proper, and a total of 37 throughout all of Cuyahoga county. Yikes!

* She was a file clerk for the FBI; he was a salesman at a dealership and worked with another salesman with mafia connections. For somewhere around $10,000-$15,000 (a LOT of money in 1977) she snooped through classified documents to get the names of FBI informants to turn over to the mafia. Danny Greene's name was top of the list. By turning that info over to the mafia, they then got the wheels turning on finally making good killing him.


----------



## Addie

CG, I think any city that had a major shipping port, had major problems with the Mafia. I know we did here in Boston. Like you with your almost neighbor, my kids went to school with a lot of them that are now serving a lifetime sentence in a Federal prison. It is scary to think of how close to your life they came. So much for being an up and coming Capo. Today it is "drive by shootings". We had one here in Eastie just this past week. That almost neighbor could have had a bomb in his car and you would have lost all your windows and had fear installed in you for the rest of your life. 

I went to school with the son of a long shore man. He was entitled to receive his father's union book when his father retired. He turned it down. He knew what it involved. His aunt is in the apartment right next to me. And she is my nemesis. The apple doesn't fall far from the tree.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> Our latest library borrow was *"Kill the Irishman"*, a true story based on the life of Danny Greene. Green was a dock worker who became the union boss of the Cleveland longshoreman's union, battled the mafia to try and gain control of unions, and worked as an FBI informant to help bring down not only the mafia in Cleveland, but in four (or five?) other cities. Unfortunately, he had to die by car bombing in order for FBI to hunt down and capture the mafia guys responsible for his death. Once captured, they ending up singing like canaries and gave away all their compatriots.



I remember that movie, it was very good.


----------



## GotGarlic

We watched "Silver Linings Playbook" Sunday evening. Really enjoyed that.


----------



## Addie

I was up really early and watch _Who Shot Liberty Valance_ again. But this was the first time I have ever been able to see it from the very beginning. Including the title of the movie.


----------



## GotGarlic

DH and I watched "From Time to Time" last night on Netflix. Excellent acting and story. We liked it. 

http://imdb.com/rg/an_share/title/title/tt1031241/


----------



## SlimHippo

I've just finished watching the classic car wash, has to be my favourite film, its such a feel good movie and comes with great music, what other new films do you get nowadays that have that? and don't anyone say les mis!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

We saw "Hyde Park on Hudson" tonight. Managed to stay awake for the most part, too! Other than the realization that Bill Murray can really act, it didn't do too much for us. Maybe because we have been to Springwood, FDR's mother's home, and Val-Kill, the home FDR gave to Margaret. Maybe because we knew  the Roosevelts were a bit of a dysfunctional family. In fact, we teased Goober that I was going to take an apartment not far from his dorm when he went away to college so I could be there for him.  Like THAT was gonna happen!
But this movie? The extra part with Murray explaining the car and its functions was more interesting.


----------



## Katie H

Last night Glenn and I watched _Gone Girl_.  Pretty daggum good who-done-it flick.  Even after it ended I was uneasy.


----------



## roadfix

Jersey Boys.   Good film, I loved it.


----------



## Dawgluver

We saw Jurassic World in 3D.  The special effects were great.  My fave of the franchise is still the original Jurassic Park.


----------



## GotGarlic

Dawgluver said:


> We saw Jurassic World in 3D.  The special effects were great.  My fave of the franchise is still the original Jurassic Park.



There's nothing like the original  We enjoyed it, too.


----------



## LPBeier

We finally decided to try out the Fast and Furious series of movies and I can't believe I hadn't watched them before! I love this stuff! Car races and chases, cops and robbers.  So what if the acting isn't great, this is good stuff.  There are some brutality scenes I had to tune out but other than that they are the type of movie you don't really have to think about.

We have watched the first two and probably will watch another tonight.

We also recently re-watched the first Hobbit Movie to prepare for the third. Number two will be after another FF movie.


----------



## roadfix

I'm a sucker for chick flicks.  I watched 'The Best of Me' on Netflix the other night.   Made me cry at the very end....LOL.   The end of the movie kind of reminded me of the movie '7 Pounds', which I thought was very good a few years back.


----------



## GotGarlic

roadfix said:


> I'm a sucker for chick flicks.  I watched 'The Best of Me' on Netflix the other night.   Made me cry at the very end....LOL.   The end of the movie kind of reminded me of the movie '7 Pounds', which I thought was very good a few years back.



We saw that recently, too. Loved it


----------



## tinlizzie

Fat, Sick and Nearly Dead by Aussie Joe Cross, who was turned on to juicing; he makes 'mean green' juice drink with kale, apples, etc.  This was on Netflix streaming.  He's no longer fat, sick or nearly dead.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

We watched "Despicable Me 2" a couple days ago. Figured that now The Minion Movie is out we should watch its predecessor.


----------



## roadfix

Watched The Age of Adaline on the tube last night.    Interesting 2015 chick flick about a gal who stopped aging at age 29.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Grandson Josh and I went to see Jurassic World this morning (cheaper in the morning $4.27). I had a $25 gift cert., so we spent the rest on 2 pop and a small popcorn. Believe it or not we were the only ones in the theater, i have never had that happen before. Pretty cool. Oh yes, we enjoyed the film too.


----------



## Dawgluver

Did you see it in 3D, Joann? Scared the heck out of me when we did!


----------



## JoAnn L.

Dawgluver said:


> Did you see it in 3D, Joann? Scared the heck out of me when we did!



No we didn't, Josh said he didn't want to. I think it would have scared him too much.


----------



## Dawgluver

JoAnn L. said:


> No we didn't, Josh said he didn't want to. I think it would have scared him too much.




Probably a good call!


----------



## Addie

Yesterday, quiet, nothing of interest on TV, started to peruse the channels and came across "_Pennies From Heaven_" with Cary Grant. An excellent way to kill an hour or so. A real tear jerker and definitely a chick flick. I also watched "_The Help_" That kept me out of trouble for the day.


----------



## creative

I watched "The Road" - a post apocalyptic  survival film about a father and son.  It was quite interesting, well  made, believable but a little disappointing.  I think I expected more  from it.


----------



## LPBeier

Since I have to "rest", and Kay has been over a lot, we have been watching a few movies.

*The Longest Ride* - loved it!  Watched it again with TB a few nights later
*The Duff* - cute and had a good message but it took right to the end to get to it.
*Beauty Shop* - predictable but it was fun to see Kevin Bacon with long hair and a poor Austrian Accent!
*PS, I love you!* - I have heard it is a tear jerker, but I only had a few tears - but it was good


----------



## kleenex

This is the latest thing I saw.  It aired on CNN last night and should also be airing on Saturday night as well.

Évocateur: The Morton Downey JR. Movie

The rise and fall of the legend Morton Downey JR. who was a complete original for talk shows.  He was the trash talking host that could actually sing.

From the early years living next to the Kennedy compound till his death this documentary had it all.

This documentary included commentary from people that was in the audience, Michael Bey, Gloria Allred, Alan Dershowitz, and More...

The whole documentary had high production value from start to finish.   Loved the animated sequences in this as well.

I say this is a must see documentary.


----------



## Caslon

A truly exceptional 1984 made for TV movie called "Coming out of the Ice"  starring John Savage, Willie Nelson and Francesca Annis. The true story of Victor Herrman whose father takes his family to go to Russia in the 1930's to work for a Ford auto plant.  Victor attains fame as a skydiver but falls out of favor with the Russians because he refuses to be listed as a Russian.  He endures hardships in the gulag prison camps.  The movie ends on a positive note. It's available in full form on YouTube and can   be downloaded from there and burned to a DVD for full screen viewing in great resolution.  Very grueling for 3/4 of the movie but very inspirational at the end.

https://youtu.be/nxPg3FA2l_I


----------



## Cooking Goddess

We've actually been going through DVDs of old series. We're about to wrap up season one of "Diagnosis, Murder" with the inimitable Dick Van Dyke. Binge watchers we aren't. After we finish up this season we'll take a break, moving on to seasons one and two of "Moonlighting". Loved that show back in 1985; we'll see how it plays 30 years later. We'll have 1200 minutes of viewing once I pick up the discs.


----------



## Caslon

Loved it way way back when, a fantasy episode of The Mary Tyler Moore show played.  Mary, Lou, Murray and Ted are all much older now. 

Anyways, a future senile Ted is about to sign off the nightly news.
He goes to say...

"This is..."  (he can't remember his own name).  He painfully gets out his wallet, looks at it, looks back at the camera and says confidently  ..."genuine cowhide, saying good night and good news."


----------



## GotGarlic

We watched "The Changeling" last night, with Angela Jolie, John Malkovich and Jeffrey Donovan (from Burn Notice). Partway through it, I realized I'd seen it before, but DH hadn't, so we watched the whole thing. 

It's very well done. Horrifying to realize that it's a true story.


----------



## FoodieFanatic

Christmas Vacation.  My favorite movie of all time.  I don't watch TV much, nor do I go to the movies.  However, this movie is a classic for me and it's about this time of year I pull out the DVD.


----------



## Dawgluver

kleenex said:


> This is the latest thing I saw.  It aired on CNN last night and should also be airing on Saturday night as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Évocateur: The Morton Downey JR. Movie
> 
> 
> 
> The rise and fall of the legend Morton Downey JR. who was a complete original for talk shows.  He was the trash talking host that could actually sing.
> 
> 
> 
> From the early years living next to the Kennedy compound till his death this documentary had it all.
> 
> 
> 
> This documentary included commentary from people that was in the audience, Michael Bey, Gloria Allred, Alan Dershowitz, and More...
> 
> 
> 
> The whole documentary had high production value from start to finish.   Loved the animated sequences in this as well.
> 
> 
> 
> I say this is a must see documentary.




I watched this last night, and really enjoyed it.  Thanks for the recommendation, Kleenex!


----------



## CharlieD

Went to see the new Mission Impossible. I guess we were just really bored, without kids home. But it was ok, as far as MI goes of course. 


Sent from my iPad using Discuss Cooking


----------



## Addie

*How Green Was My Valley* with Walter Pidgeon and Maureen O'Hara. It has been a long time since I first saw it. 

The movie reminded me so much of Harry and his brother. I wish we would hear from them again. I still have the recording on _All Through The Night. _ I play it every so often when I am sitting at the computer.


----------



## roadfix

TORA! TORA! TORA! on Netflix.


----------



## Caslon

Dawgluver said:


> I watched this last night, and really enjoyed it.  Thanks for the recommendation, Kleenex!



I remember that chain smoking guy on my TV. I haven't seen that documentary yet, but long before   there were Jerry Springers, there was Morton Downey Jr.


----------



## Katie H

Last night Glenn and I watched _Flightplan_, which was a pretty intense Jodie Foster film.  By the conclusion, we were so confused and suspicious of just about everyone, we could hardly believe it.  A real cliffhanger.  We highly recommend it.


----------



## Cheryl J

Katie H said:


> Last night Glenn and I watched _*Flightplan*_, which was a pretty intense Jodie Foster film. By the conclusion, we were so confused and suspicious of just about everyone, we could hardly believe it. A real cliffhanger. We highly recommend it.


 
I saw that a few months ago.  That's definitely a good one!!


----------



## roadfix

Escape From Alcatraz on netflix


----------



## roadfix

I watched a really good Italian film on Netflix:  Human Capital


----------



## Chef Munky

An Idiot Abroad on Netflix.


----------



## Cheryl J

FoodieFanatic said:


> Christmas Vacation. My favorite movie of all time. I don't watch TV much, nor do I go to the movies. However, this movie is a classic for me and it's about this time of year I pull out the DVD.


 
It's a Christmas tradition here with my family - we watch that *every* year.


----------



## Caslon

"Quills" starring Geoffrey Rush, Joaquin Phoenix, Kate Winslet, Michael Caine.    Movie I caught on HBO or Showtime last night.  Made in 2000.

Movie about the Marquis de Sade.  I'm a new fan of Rush, I liked him in "The Kings Speech" and to a lesser degree in "Pirates of the Caribbean."


----------



## Cheryl J

I saw "The Intern" at the matinee yesterday.  Cute movie, if you don't go in with high expectations of it being a great film.    Starred Robert De Niro and Anne Hathaway - Hathaway isn't on my list of faves as a great actress, but Robert De Niro nailed his character, and he was in almost every scene. You just want to hug him in this movie - he is why I went to see it.  

The Intern (2015) - IMDb


----------



## CatPat

Uncle Nicu and I watched Wild Hogs tonight waiting for Joyce and Justin to be home. That is very funny!

~Cat


----------



## Steve Kroll

Went to see "The Martian" tonight with Matt Damon. Very good movie, although it had a few technical holes I noticed. For example, it would be impossible to communicate in real time over that distance (they even pointed this out in the movie, saying it takes about 18 minutes for a signal to reach Mars from Earth), and yet in one scene an astronaut is talking to his family back on Earth using a video screen as if they were just in the next room.

But it was well acted, had some funny moments, and quite a bit of the science seemed plausible. I enjoyed it.


----------



## Addie

A Charlie Brown Cartoon movie. The gang goes away to summer camp. Prior to that is was one of the gang saving some chateau in France from a fire. It was Friday night and nothing was on. 

So now I am listening to Broadway and classical music pieces. Also watching some ballet.


----------



## roadfix

I'm currently watching Narcos on Netflix......drama series about the Colombian drug trafficking and Pablo Escobar.


----------



## Addie

I have been watching movies from the 40's and 30's. In Black and White. Mostly murder mysteries.


----------



## LPBeier

Yesterday we watched Limitless and Minority Report. We had seen Limitless before but awhile ago and since we started watching both series, we wanted to check out where they came from.


----------



## Cheryl J

Just watched "The Judge".  Good movie - I've always loved Robert Duvall.


----------



## Katie H

Cheryl J said:


> Just watched "The Judge".  Good movie - I've always loved Robert Duvall.



We loved this movie, Cheryl.  Duvall did a wonderful job.


----------



## Katie H

We watched _World War Z_ a couple of nights ago.  Made ourselves watch the whole thing.  In the end, it was a huge waste of time.  To us, it was stupid beyond belief.  Wonder why, except for $$, Brad Pitt even was part of it.


----------



## Cheryl J

Yay, another foodie movie is coming out!   Has anyone seen the ads and trailer for *"Burnt"*?  This looks good, I'll be watching for it.  Starring Bradley Cooper  and Sienna Miller in the comedy/drama, and is set to be released October 30th. 

_"....Adam Jones (__Bradley Cooper__) is a Chef who destroyed his career with drugs and diva behavior. He cleans up and returns to London, determined to redeem himself by spearheading a top restaurant that can gain three Michelin stars."_

Burnt (2015) - IMDb

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HXaff0PpszM


----------



## Dawgluver

"Burnt" is on my list to see too!


----------



## roadfix

On my pirata list as well....))


----------



## Kayelle

I can hardly wait to see "Burt" and Bradley Cooper is delicious.


----------



## Cheryl J

Yes he is, Kay.  Those eyes! 

I'm looking forward to seeing it.  I love going to the matinee during the week when everyone is at work and school.  When I went to see The Intern last month, there were only 4 other people in the theater besides me.


----------



## Kayelle

My perfect alone time to see a movie of my choice too Cheryl. Love the experience.


----------



## Kayelle

Just another thought..after all these years and home technology, I've never seen a movie at home, that has the same impact as seeing the same movie in a theater. 

It could be why they are still open.
I love going to the movies.


----------



## Katie H

Kayelle said:


> Just another thought..after all these years and home technology, I've never seen a movie at home, that has the same impact as seeing the same movie in a theater.
> 
> It could be why they are still open.
> I love going to the movies.




I agree...partially.

All my life, the only movies I go to the theatre to see are ones that I feel will lose a significant part of their impact by being viewed on the "small screen."

A good example would be the Star Wars or Harry Potter series of films.  There's really no way one could appreciate the impact of all the special effects.  Likewise, I can't imagine seeing _Gone with the Wind_ on anything other than a movie screen.  I have seen it via DVD but, somehow, the burning of Atlanta just isn't the same.

Thrillers/mysteries, comedies and romance and other genre I can't bring to mind right now are, for me, generally left to see until they are available on disk or through our satellite provider.

Even though Buck was in the movie business, I've never been much of a movieaholic.  I just glanced over at our personal collection and we own 6 movies.  With very few exceptions, once I've seen it, I'm done with it, but that's just me.  I understand there are those folks who thoroughly enjoy seeing a film repeatedly and can recite dialogue verbatim.  That's just not how I operate.

_The Hundred-Foot Journey_ was a film that, intuitively, I felt needed to be seen in the theatre and I was right, if for no other reason than to enjoy the French countryside.  I'm sure I miss other delightful parts of movies because the greatest portion are viewed on our TV and my intuition isn't always at 100%, but we're okay with it.

Rats.  Now I want to go to see a movie.  Better get out the popcorn popper first.


----------



## CharlieD

Speaking of witch, can't wait to see Start Wars. 


Sent from my iPhone using Discuss Cooking


----------



## roadfix

When I retire I'll have time to go to the movies again.


----------



## Caslon

CharlieD said:


> Speaking of witch, can't wait to see Start Wars.



They're already selling tickets to the latest Star Wars movie and it's not even due out until Dec. 18th.  That's unusual for movies.

The movie "Burnt" seems to be taking a hit from critics so far, but then again...it's a movie about chefs and cooking, so who cares, right?

Rotten Tomatoes: Movies | TV Shows | Movie Trailers | Reviews


----------



## roadfix

We watched 2 movies last night.   Irrational Man (new Woody Allen film)  and the new Mission Impossible.


----------



## Kayelle

Caslon said:


> The movie *"Burnt" *seems to be taking a hit from critics so far, but then again...it's a movie about chefs and cooking, so who cares, right?
> /QUOTE]
> 
> That's exactly right Caslon. If someone isn't interested in food, other than to just eat, this movie might not fill everyone's ticket.
> 
> On the other hand, I just saw *Burnt *today, and it was *fabulous* for me! Good story, good acting, and the food was a feast for the eyes.
> I highly recommend it, especially for folks like all of us.
> 
> Burnt (2015) Synopsis - Plot Summary - Fandango


----------



## Cheryl J

Oooh, thanks for the review, Kay.  It came out here on Friday and I want to wait until a weekday to see it.  I think I'll go Monday or Tuesday.  As you and Caslon mentioned, I don't put much stock into the reviews, either.  I've loved what they've panned, and vise versa.  Can't wait to see it!


----------



## Dawgluver

Looking forward to it too!


----------



## LPBeier

TB, Kay and I watched "The Princess Diaries" this afternoon. TB and I had never seen it before and I have always wanted to. Wow, even at 17 (she played 15), Anne Hathaway was a star! Julie Andrews was no slouch either! I am looking forward to watching the sequel, even though Kay said it is not as good (as with all sequels). I loved Hector Elizondo playing his usual "protector" sort of role. He did it well in "Pretty Woman" and again here.


----------



## Kayelle

*You're gonna love "BURNT" you two!* 

The SousChef was working the Pumpkin train today, and I couldn't believe I was the only person in the theater this afternoon. It was nice! The rest of the movies were all the creepy kind, so I guess everyone was in there for Halloween. 

It wasn't as gentle a story as the food movie we all loved in France recently, but every bit as good in it's own gritty way.

For the full visual impact of the food, I'd highly recommend the theater option.


----------



## creative

I know it's not quite what this thread _is_ for but it is film related. 

Has anyone seen "*Babette's Feast*"?   If so, your views on it please e.g. is the feast/cooking etc. just an addition towards the end of the film or does food constitute quite a large part of the story?   I have read the plot which does not particularly interest me.

I see it is showing on UK TV soon and wonder whether it is worth recording?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Burnt, last night. Entertaining, but lots of F-bombs so if that bothers you, stay home and wait for the edited TV version.


----------



## Katie H

Last night we watched a 1997 Nicholas Cage-John Travolta film called _Face/Off_.  Little over 2 hours long but it was packed with action, twists and turns and intrigue.  Both those guys certainly can play wacko characters well.  We really enjoyed it.  If you like to sit still, this isn't for you.  Lots of things going on...all the time.


----------



## LPBeier

Katie H said:


> Last night we watched a 1997 Nicholas Cage-John Travolta film called _Face/Off_.  Little over 2 hours long but it was packed with action, twists and turns and intrigue.  Both those guys certainly can play wacko characters well.  We really enjoyed it.  If you like to sit still, this isn't for you.  Lots of things going on...all the time.


I loved that movie, too, Katie.


----------



## GotGarlic

Katie H said:


> Last night we watched a 1997 Nicholas Cage-John Travolta film called _Face/Off_.  Little over 2 hours long but it was packed with action, twists and turns and intrigue.  Both those guys certainly can play wacko characters well.  We really enjoyed it.  If you like to sit still, this isn't for you.  Lots of things going on...all the time.



That is a good one. I haven't seen it in years. I'm adding it to my Netflix queue - assuming it's available there. Netflix sometimes disappoints me.


----------



## Kayelle

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Burnt, last night. Entertaining, but lots of *F-bombs *so if that bothers you, stay home and wait for the edited TV version.



That annoys me, but I can get past it. Every time it was said I thought of Gordon Ramsey and adolescent ridiculous language and behavior.


----------



## Katie H

GotGarlic said:


> That is a good one. I haven't seen it in years. I'm adding it to my Netflix queue - assuming it's available there. Netflix sometimes disappoints me.




Not to worry, GotGarlic.  Netflix has _Face/Off._  You're in luck.


----------



## Cheryl J

I think I'm going to go see *Burnt* at the 1:00 matinee today.   I don't usually like to go on a Sunday, but I'm going to be picking up Tyler from school most of the week from now on and have to be there by 2:45. 

I hope it's not crowded at the theater.  Anything over half filled is crowded to me - I'm used to being practically the only one there. 

Katie - I loved *Face/Off* too, that was a good one!


----------



## GotGarlic

Katie H said:


> Not to worry, GotGarlic.  Netflix has _Face/Off._  You're in luck.



Cool!  Thanks, Katie!


----------



## Kayelle

This afternoon we went to see *THE MARTIAN* with Mat Damon. I understand why the reviews are great, and we both really enjoyed it! Oscar worthy for several nominations I'd guess.


----------



## Cheryl J

I went and saw *Burnt *yesterday at the matinee.  Great movie - and all those luscious looking food close-ups!   Yes, there were a lot of f-bombs - I was pleased at how well Bradley Cooper played the hot tempered chef. 

I really enjoyed it.  There were only 3 others in the theater besides me, which is always nice.  I do want to go see *The Martian* next, that sounds like a good one.


----------



## Addie

Cheryl J said:


> I went and saw *Burnt *yesterday at the matinee.  Great movie - and all those luscious looking food close-ups!   Yes, there were a lot of f-bombs - I was pleased at how well Bradley Cooper played the hot tempered chef.
> 
> I really enjoyed it.  There were only 3 others in the theater besides me, which is always nice.  I do want to go see *The Martian* next, that sounds like a good one.



I was wondering if the rest of the country does the same as here. Every Wednesday, both the movie and live stage theatres have senior discounts for the matinee. We also have a Saturday matinee discount for the stage .


----------



## Cheryl J

Here it's $10.25 general admission, and $8 for matinee, seniors, children, and military.  I much prefer the weekday matinee.


----------



## CharlieD

We saw Martian. I really do not understand why it is in first place in box office. And I generally love Science fiction. It was not bad, not at all, but definitely not worthy of first place in box office.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Waiting till *The Martian* comes out on DVD, I read the book, I can wait to be disappointed.


----------



## roadfix

I like Ridley Scott movies.


----------



## LPBeier

Kayelle said:


> That annoys me, but I can get past it. Every time it was said I thought of Gordon Ramsey and adolescent ridiculous language and behavior.



I haven't seen Burnt yet, but I can attest to the fact that a lot of what you see with Gordon Ramsey, specially on Hell's Kitchen, is pretty much what goes on in a normal restaurant kitchen. In our culinary school restaurant there was a lot of swearing, tossing others "under the bus" and the chef/instructors were Ramsey-like drones! 

Such happy memories!


----------



## LPBeier

Kay was back over last night and so the three of us watched* the Princess Diaries II* (not as good as the original but still cute) and *Saved*, with Mandy Moore.

I think TB and I are going to try and see a matinee  this week before he goes to work. If not, we will see it on the weekend. We have a deal, he will come with me to see *Burnt* if I go see *the Martian* with him!


----------



## Cheryl J

Sounds like a good deal to me, LP!


----------



## Kayelle

Addie, our theaters here give senior discounts no matter the time or day of the week.


----------



## Kayelle

CharlieD said:


> We saw Martian. I really do not understand why it is in first place in box office. And I generally love Science fiction. It was not bad, not at all, but definitely not worthy of first place in box office.



I'm just curious Charlie. Given what's being shown right now what other movie do you think should be in first place at the box office?

Top Box Office Movies - Weekend Box Office Results - Fandango


----------



## Katie H

My best friend of 60+ years and I went to see _Burnt_ this afternoon.  It did not disappoint.  Great film and, after a little while as I understood the stress level of the environment, I didn't even "hear" the F bombs any more as we became wrapped up in the "story."

Loved it and we were particularly captivated by little Lily.  What an adorable little girl.

Wanna see it again!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

We watched "Chef" tonight. I must say Jon Favreau got himself some mad knife skills!


----------



## creative

Cooking Goddess said:


> We watched "Chef" tonight. I must say Jon Favreau got himself some mad knife skills!


How did you rate the film?  Worth going to see?


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*creative*, "Chef" was worth every penny I spent - the gas it cost me to drive the 2 miles to pick up the disc from my library. The movie came out last year (2014) in April, so it's no longer in theaters around here. We're always more than happy when a movie goes to disc and is old enough to be in the library system anyway. We like to stop the movie to wander into the kitchen to fill up a glass or cup with beverage, or in my case take a quick trip to the loo. Theaters are so unwilling to stop a movie just so I can take a quick run there. 

The movie was enjoyable as long as you ignore the Frequent Flying "F". It was funny, touching, and all-around good, in our opinions.


----------



## roadfix

Chef was great.   I watched it on Netflix streaming quite a while ago and it's still on there for streaming.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

"TomorrowLand"  Loved it, Clooney is finally starting to look good.


----------



## simonbaker

Saw "Martian" I was surprised how good it was. Space mission sent to Mars. 1 left behind, presumed dead. He was not. Lived on Mars being self sufficient.


----------



## creative

Since it came on TV, was a comedy with a very good star rating I watched "The Hangover".   Hmmm...disappointing.  I think it would appeal (predictably) more to men.  I am clearly not it's target audience!

The situations got more preposterous rather than funny...I lasted about an hour then switched off before I lost the will to live!


----------



## creative

Just watched Chef (online).   Quite good - in particular I enjoyed the food preparation/cooking scenes... Forget about smell-o-vision, wish there was _taste_-o-vision!  

I am sure a lot of chefs would relish the rant with the food critic. 

I was not that interested in the relationship with his son...maybe the acting could have been better? 

I liked how the film ended.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

creative said:


> ...I was not that interested in the relationship with his son...maybe the acting could have been better?...


Really. Perhaps it's because you don't have children of your own. I thought it was funny and sad, very touching. Some parts made us laugh, a few made me sniffle a bit.

When our kids were high school seniors, our son decided to attend college in Arizona - about 2,000 miles from home. The two of us flew out for a campus visit; to get the best ticket price for the flight we ended up staying a week. We spent the extra time exploring and experiencing a different part of our country, along with a day-trip to a small Mexico village. It was just a week, but it (along with multi-day events with my daughter) is one of my favorite memories of time spent with our son.


----------



## GotGarlic

Cooking Goddess said:


> Really. Perhaps it's because you don't have children of your own. I thought it was funny and sad, very touching. Some parts made us laugh, a few made me sniffle a bit.



I don't know that that's necessary. I really enjoyed the movie, including the relationship between the two of them. It made me think about my brother and my dad when my parents got divorced. I wish they had had something similar to bring them closer together. 

Empathy and the ability to imagine another's circumstances go a long way.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Yeah, that's why I said "perhaps".


----------



## GotGarlic

Cooking Goddess said:


> Yeah, that's why I said "perhaps".



Gotcha


----------



## Addie

Kayelle said:


> Addie, our theaters here give senior discounts no matter the time or day of the week.



Lucky folks!


----------



## Addie

Every so often a moment comes along with a child that you will always remember with a touch of warmth in your heart. 

When I got the news of my daughter's death, I had to tell my granddaughter that was living with me. I was in shock and she saw that something was terribly wrong. 

"Whatever it is Ganna (her name for me growing up) you can tell me and we will get through it together." And she was only 15 at the time. The only word I could get out was "gone, gone." Right away she knew it was her mother and when she put her arms around me, to comfort me, she held me while I sobbed so hard. She held in her own grief so she could help me. 

That child gave me a lot of grief and aggravation during the seven years I had her. But that one moment will always stay with me with my deepest love for her.


----------



## creative

Re. the film Chef and not enjoying the relationship between father and son.  As indicated I think it might have been the boy's acting.

Has anyone seen The Goodbye Girl?  (Starring Marsha Mason).  Her daughter in that was absolutely rivetting...I thoroughly enjoyed the relationship/interactions she had in the film with her mother.


----------



## Steve Kroll

Took our daughter to the "Peanuts" movie for her birthday. She is a young woman of 23, but has been a fan her entire life and looked forward to seeing it since it was first announced. This is a girl who still has the entire Hallmark Snoopy statuette collection.

My honest opinion is that it was ok, but my daughter and wife actually got teary eyed in several spots. I did enjoy the modern treatment they did, while still embracing elements of the past (I actually heard a girl behind us say, "I forgot telephones used to have wires").

It was a nice night out.


----------



## Cheryl J

Sounds like a nice family get together, Steve - good to hear you all enjoyed it.  *"Peanuts"* is playing here now, and I've always been a fan, too.  Charles Shultz was a genious IMO, and it's good to hear they kept to tradition a bit.  I've been thinking about going to see it. 

On another note, I was curious about *"San Andreas*" and since it was on PPV this past lazy weekend, I watched it.  OMGosh...terrible film, and several scenes were downright laughable.   (JMO...)


----------



## Chef Munky

Cheryl J said:


> Sounds like a nice family get together, Steve - good to hear you all enjoyed it.  *"Peanuts"* is playing here now, and I've always been a fan, too.  Charles Shultz was a genious IMO, and it's good to hear they kept to tradition a bit.  I've been thinking about going to see it.
> 
> On another note, I was curious about *"San Andreas*" and since it was on PPV this past lazy weekend, I watched it.  OMGosh...terrible film, and several scenes were downright laughable.   (JMO...)



LOL Cheryl LOL!!!!

We to had a lazy day, nothing to do or really wanted to watch on Netflix.
So Hubby checked Amazon's to watch list.San Andreas came up.

That's so true.I want my money,time, and bleached eyes back!!!! TODAY!

The movie was  joke.I couldn't stop laughing at some of the scenes.
I almost killed my husband with the comment "Jiggles" his daughter being able to float."She won't drown, seriously!?" "Those just aren't normal at all!" 
Here I wonder why he doesn't take me anywhere."Croooow"....


----------



## Cheryl J

Chef Munky said:


> LOL Cheryl LOL!!!!
> 
> We to had a lazy day, nothing to do or really wanted to watch on Netflix.
> So Hubby checked Amazon's to watch list.San Andreas came up.
> 
> That's so true.I want my money,time, and bleached eyes back!!!! TODAY!
> 
> The movie was joke.I couldn't stop laughing at some of the scenes.
> I almost killed my husband with the comment "Jiggles" his daughter being able to float."She won't drown, seriously!?" "Those just aren't normal at all!"
> Here I wonder why he doesn't take me anywhere."Croooow"....


 
 
 I think my favorite laughable part of the film was when the teenage heroine was pulling glass shards out of her new love's leg, skyscrapers were tumbling down and ferries were crashing into the building from tsunamis....and they decided that would be a perfect moment to gaze into each other's eyes and share their first tender kiss.   Ahhh....young love. LOL


----------



## Chef Munky

Cheryl J said:


> I think my favorite laughable part of the film was when the teenage heroine was pulling glass shards out of her new love's leg, skyscrapers were tumbling down and ferries were crashing into the building from tsunamis....and they decided that would be a perfect moment to gaze into each other's eyes and share their first tender kiss.   Ahhh....young love. LOL



LOL!! Hollywood made us it's joke.Why you laugh at us mockingly? 

Maybe it was supposed to have some (Chick flick appeal) somewhere.

I'm old. Didn't do a thing for me.Oh, and by the way.Don't pull shards of glass out of anyone's leg? Geez.Yeah let's just let that artery go.

I thought her running scenes extremely funny to watch.Like a puppeteer pulling strings.Make it look real.

We now resume to our regularly scheduled riff. Croooow!


----------



## creative

I have just watched "What If" - a romantic comedy starring Daniel Radcliffe and an unknown American actress.  Although she has a boyfriend, they form an easy, natural friendship that develops into stronger feelings.

Not bad but a little overlong.


----------



## roadfix

"33"   ....movie about the 33 trapped miners in Chile


----------



## creative

*A Little Chaos* - for some reason I thought it was more of a romantic film (rather than, as billed, a periodic drama), so was a bit disappointed.  Very well produced and Kate Winslet was eminently suited to the role.  A bit too padded but Alan Rickman is always watchable (he also directed this film).


----------



## JoAnn L.

Twelve Monkeys. With Bruce Willis


----------



## creative

JoAnn L. said:


> Twelve Monkeys. With Bruce Willis


So....what did you think of it?

I thought it was an interesting film with convincing acting from Brad Pitt.


----------



## Kayelle

roadfix said:


> "33"   ....movie about the 33 trapped miners in Chile



I'm interested in seeing that RF...what did you think?

I'm also planning on seeing the painful Secret in Their Eyes (2015) | Fandango
It's showing here this week.

What a cast! Have you had a pre viewing yet?


----------



## JoAnn L.

creative said:


> So....what did you think of it?
> 
> I thought it was an interesting film with convincing acting from Brad Pitt.



My one son said that this was one of his favorite movies, so I gave it a try.
I thought it had great acting . Bruce willis and Brad Pitt were awesome. There were times when I thought the story was a bit confusing but I'm glad I saw it.


----------



## CharlieD

50 shades of gray was free " on demand" last night. Oh my, what a garbage. It was really bad, the dialogue, the plot, the lack of conclusion. I am not even talking about a all the nasty stuff. Seems that is the only thing Hollywood is capable of doing now. The movies are getting worse every year. 


Sent from my iPad using Discuss Cooking


----------



## Kayelle

I went to the little empty theater (only me) for a private showing this afternoon to see *"Secret In Their Eyes" with Julia and Nicole*, and glad I did, $5.50 well spent.
The "flash backs" of 13 years are a little tricky until I noticed the grey color (or lack of hair) in the males. Stunning performances all round. I don't give a flip about the "critics"...It's worth the ticket to be sure from this critic.


----------



## CharlieD

Kayelle said:


> I went to the little empty theater (only me) for a private showing this afternoon to see *"Secret In Their Eyes" with Julia .... I don't give a flip about the "critics"...It's worth the ticket to be sure from this critic.*


*


Since you mentioned Julia, I thought about the movie I saw. It was like the opposite of Pretty Woman. Kind like Bad Santa. They should have call this movie Bad Richard Gere, or should I say Edward Lewis...


Sent from my iPad using Discuss Cooking*


----------



## Cheryl J

Kayelle said:


> I went to the little empty theater (only me) for a private showing this afternoon to see *"Secret In Their Eyes" with Julia and Nicole*, and glad I did, $5.50 well spent.
> The "flash backs" of 13 years are a little tricky until I noticed the grey color (or lack of hair) in the males. Stunning performances all round. *I don't give a flip about the "critics"...It's worth the ticket to be sure from this critic*.


 
I'm going to keep an eye out for that one Kay, it's not playing here yet. I really enjoy a good suspense thriller.  And don't you just love being the only one in the theater, or at least one of just a few others? Gotta love the weekday matinees. 

I hear ya on the critic reviews, and rarely pay any attention to them either.  A film doesn't have to be a widely acclaimed blockbuster hit for me to simply enjoy it for what it is, in a nearly empty theater, with my box of popcorn.


----------



## Kayelle

I'm anxious for you to see that movie Cheryl! It's killin me not being able to talk about it.


----------



## roadfix

The Martian.    Quite interesting how he survived many months on the planet.    But the rescue mission was quite far fetched.....    But overall I enjoyed the movie.


----------



## Kayelle

We really liked *The Martian * too, but I agree about the rescue.


----------



## CharlieD

I love science fiction, but Martian, though was enjoyable movie, was just not believable, not by any stretch. Despite the fact that some people thought it was based on the true story. Yes, I did see article devoted to the fact that there were some people who thought it was s true story..


Sent from my iPad using Discuss Cooking


----------



## Addie

I don't know why, but every time it comes on, I can't go past "_The Magnificent Seven._ I have sat and watched that movie at least eight or nine times. I also watched a B&W Sherlock Homes WWII movie with Basil Rathbone.


----------



## creative

*Summer in February* - a romantic drama based on real life.  The artist Alfred Munnings and his friend competing for a beautiful debutante.  As a central character, she comes across as insipid, somewhat wooden but I suppose her looks were enough for the chase.  A tragic tale all the more sad for having taken place.


----------



## roadfix

Yeah, that's funny, several people have also asked me if The Martian was based on a true story....


----------



## CharlieD

Addie said:


> I don't know why, but every time it comes on, I can't go past "_The Magnificent Seven._ :




This is one of the best movies ever. 


Sent from my iPhone using Discuss Cooking


----------



## CharlieD

roadfix said:


> Yeah, that's funny, several people have also asked me if The Martian was based on a true story....




I'm wondering how  ignorant a person has to be to think that?


Sent from my iPhone using Discuss Cooking


----------



## Kayelle

Hollyweird just announced the Golden Globes nominations. Some I'm interested in seeing.

Golden Globe Nominations: The Complete List - Hollywood Reporter


----------



## roadfix

The Big Short.   I did not like it, hard to follow docu-drama type film about the crash of the housing market based on a true story.   Long and drawn out, I wasted my evening with this POS, 2 plus hour movie.
Brad Pitt appeared in the movie for what, maybe 2 minutes total.....they could have cast any other extra to play the part.


----------



## Kayelle

Thanks for the review RF. I've taken that one off my list of nominations.


----------



## GotGarlic

OT but the best explanation I heard about the housing market crash was here: http://thisamericanlife.org/radio-archives/episode/355/the-giant-pool-of-money


----------



## roadfix

Spotlight.    Very interesting film about Boston Globe's investigations and its lead up story to the Catholic Church cover up of the child molestation charges.


----------



## Addie

roadfix said:


> Spotlight.    Very interesting film about Boston Globe's investigations and its lead up story to the Catholic Church cover up of the child molestation charges.



And the story is still not at an end. More and more grown folks are still coming forward to tell of their being abused. The Boston Archdiocese has a huge slush fund for future victims. I haven't seen the film, but Cardinal Law was about to be indicted for the cover up. The Pope called him to Rome before they could arrest him. A lot of Bostonians are still angry that he escaped punishment. But he is in no hurry to return to the States. 

I don't know if the film covered the whole story, but it goes all the way back to Cardinal Cushing in the 50's. Not a pretty picture as a whole. Only a couple of priest were defrocked and sent to prison. One was murdered in there. But not before he was raped himself.


----------



## roadfix

Bridge of Spies.     I enjoyed this film very much.   Tom Hanks plays an attorney during the Cold War who negotiates the exchange of a captured Soviet spy for 2 American prisoners, one of them being the pilot of the U-2 spy plane that got shot down.


----------



## Kayelle

*Bridge of Spies *is a must see for us RF! I think Tom Hanks is the best, always.
We remember the true story well and I really have my eye on this movie for the Oscars. Glad to hear you liked it!


----------



## msmofet

"We're no Angels". We watched it last night. It's one of my favorite Christmas movies.


----------



## CharlieD

Kayelle said:


> *Bridge of Spies *is a must see for us RF! I think Tom Hanks is the best, always.
> We remember the true story well and I really have my eye on this movie for the Oscars. Glad to hear you liked it!




Huh. Cool, definitely putting on my list. There was a Soviet movie made about same events. 


Sent from my iPhone using Discuss Cooking


----------



## Kayelle

CharlieD said:


> Huh. Cool, definitely putting on my list. *There was a Soviet movie made about same events.
> *
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Discuss Cooking



How interesting Charlie! Was it made around the same time that it happened? Did you see the Soviet movie?
I really look forward to you seeing *Bridge of Spies* and hearing your opinion.


----------



## msmofet

msmofet said:


> "We're no Angels". We watched it last night. It's one of my favorite Christmas movies.


 Watched "We're no Angels" I love Humphrey Bogart, Aldo Ray and Peter Usintov!


----------



## LPBeier

Just rewatched The Holiday with Cameron Diaz, Kate Winslet, Jude Law and Jack Black. It is one of my favourite movies! 

Kay and I have been watching a whole pile of sappy Christmas movies, many Hallmark ones that were filmed around Vancouver and other parts of BC and Canada. Many have the same plots, same actors, etc. but they are still fun to watch!


----------



## CharlieD

Kayelle said:


> How interesting Charlie! Was it made around the same time that it happened? Did you see the Soviet movie?
> I really look forward to you seeing *Bridge of Spies* and hearing your opinion.




It was made back in the 70-s. Yes, I've seen it as a kid. 


Sent from my iPad using Discuss Cooking


----------



## CharlieD

So, I was wrong. It is not about the same events. How ever, it is also about spices exchange and on the same bridge. According to Wikipedia that bridge was used more than once to exchange spices and that is where it got it's name.


Sent from my iPad using Discuss Cooking


----------



## roadfix

In the Heart of the Sea.   Meh...   Great special effects but the movie was just so so.   It was about the tragic event which inspired the book Moby Dick.


----------



## CajunSpoon

Trainwreck, didn't like it-not nearly as funny as I thought it was going to be.


----------



## Dawgluver

Drat, CajunSpoon.  Good to know, I had high hopes for it.

We enjoyed Mary Poppins on Sunday.


----------



## Kayelle

CajunSpoon said:


> Trainwreck, didn't like it-not nearly as funny as I thought it was going to be.



Hate when that happens especially with comedies. They show all the funny parts in previews so there's nothing new when you see the movie.


----------



## Addie

Today Pirate and I sat and watched _Ocean's Eleven_ with the original cast. He asked me if it was a good movie. I just told him that there was quite a surprise ending. I hate Spoiler People. I was watching his face during the funeral. He almost fell out of his chair when he realized what happened.


----------



## CharlieD

Interesting thing is difference between the original and the new movies. In the original movie the thieves get nothing, in the new one they get both the girl and the money. Original message is "crime doesn't pay". The new one, message is sophisticated crime pays even more". Scary thought that this is what new generation is learning.


Sent from my iPad using Discuss Cooking


----------



## Addie

CharlieD said:


> Interesting thing is difference between the original and the new movies. In the original movie the thieves get nothing, in the new one they get both the girl and the money. Original message is "crime doesn't pay". The new one, message is sophisticated crime pays even more". Scary thought that this is what new generation is learning.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Discuss Cooking



I have only seen the original one. I just thought the final payoff was just so right. Sammy Davis held back one bag of money that they others do not know about. So he is the only one who had any money in the end. I just thought the ending was genius.


----------



## jennyema

Spotlight

A terrific movie that hit closer to home than I thought it would ...


----------



## Andy M.

I don't think I can watch that movie.  The subject matter makes me too angry.


----------



## FrankZ

We watched Kingsman: The Secret Service last night.  It was bad but we had fun with it and ended up enjoying ourselves.


----------



## Chef Munky

Watched a 1946 B movie on YouTube last night.
Had never seen it before. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fm-TDYFrrRI

The Dark Mirror, starring Olivia De Havilland.
Great movie. Tisk tisk twin sisters. Lol!
Fantastic ending. Surprised me.

Hollywood just doesn't make movies like this anymore. People actually talk.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

FrankZ said:


> We watched Kingsman: The Secret Service last night.  It was bad but we had fun with it and ended up enjoying ourselves.



It was a fun movie!


----------



## Cheryl J

LPBeier said:


> *Just rewatched The Holiday with Cameron Diaz, Kate Winslet, Jude Law and Jack Black. It is one of my favourite movies! *
> 
> Kay and I have been watching a whole pile of sappy Christmas movies, many Hallmark ones that were filmed around Vancouver and other parts of BC and Canada. Many have the same plots, same actors, etc. but they are still fun to watch!


 
LP, I *love* that movie!  You just reminded me to get my DVD back from my daughter, I loaned it to her last year.  I love that little cottage that Cameron Diaz's character stays in - it's how I picture the English countryside.


----------



## roadfix

The Hateful Eight.    Well, I fell asleep through most of this just under 3 hour long post civil war western.   All I remember were the very long, drawn out dialogue and the gory shooting scenes.   I think this was the only Tarantino film that I really didn't care to sit through and watch.


----------



## creative

roadfix said:


> The Hateful Eight.    Well, I fell asleep through most of this just under 3 hour long post civil war western.   All I remember were the very long, drawn out dialogue and the gory shooting scenes.   I think this was the only Tarantino film that I really didn't care to sit through and watch.


Interesting that the gory, violent scenes weren't enough to keep you awake!  They are what Tarantino is known for and why I have no interest whatsoever in his films.


----------



## Kayelle

Here's a great list of holiday movies to watch. Many I've never seen.

25 Best Christmas Movies Ever, Ranked


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Kayelle said:


> Here's a great list of holiday movies to watch. Many I've never seen.
> 
> 25 Best Christmas Movies Ever, Ranked




Hmmm...my favorite was not listed... "Die Hard".


----------



## Cheryl J

Kayelle said:


> Here's a great list of holiday movies to watch. Many I've never seen.
> 
> 25 Best Christmas Movies Ever, Ranked


 
Thanks for this, Kay. I haven't seen many of them either, and am intrigued by some of the older ones. I really enjoy *The Holiday* - if you haven't seen that, try to! It's a cute movie, and worth seeing for the house porn alone.  

BTW - here's Ralphie from *A Christmas Story, *all grown up.


----------



## Kayelle

Oh those beautiful eyes of his. What a handsome man he's become Cheryl!

I saw "The Coat of Many Colors" the other night on tv about Dolly's childhood and loved every minute of it.  I'm not really a fan of Dolly, but it was so well done with Ricky Shroder playing her Dad of all people. Don't think I've ever cried harder in a movie than watching that little boy in "The Champ"


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Well HELLO there, "Ralphie". My, have you changed! ~~~ Thanks for that bit of eye candy, *Cheryl*. 

Thanks for the link, *Kayelle*. I may have seen all of about four or five of those 25. Himself and I definitely want to see "A Midwinter's Tale" since we really enjoy farce. Meanwhile, I've bookmarked that link to the movie list so that we can watch a couple of them during the cold, snowy winter - IF "cold" and "snowy" show up this winter at all!


----------



## Katie H

Been really needing to laugh so we watched _Over the Hedge_ last night.  It's become one of our favorite animated films and both of us were either smiling or laughing out loud for nearly 2 hours.

R.J. and Hammy are just too, too much.  Stella ain't half bad either.


----------



## Cheryl J

Kayelle said:


> Oh those beautiful eyes of his. What a handsome man he's become Cheryl!
> 
> I saw *"The Coat of Many Colors"* the other night on tv about Dolly's childhood and loved every minute of it. I'm not really a fan of Dolly, but it was so well done with Ricky Shroder playing her Dad of all people. Don't think I've ever cried harder in a movie than watching that little boy in "The Champ"


 
I DVR'ed that and started to watch it the other night, and fell asleep.  I was enjoying it, but was so tired that NOTHING could have kept me awake.  I'll try again later today.  

*Kay and CG*....yes, little Ralphie grew up quite nicely, I agree!


----------



## roadfix

Joy.   This was a good movie, based on a true story, about a struggling, single mother who invented the miracle mop.    Great performances by Jennifer Lawrence and Robert de Niro.   I enjoyed it.


----------



## Kayelle

roadfix said:


> Joy.   This was a good movie, based on a true story, about a struggling, single mother who invented the miracle mop.    Great performances by Jennifer Lawrence and Robert de Niro.   I enjoyed it.




Thanks for the review RF. *Joy *is on my list of feel good movies to see this season.


----------



## Cheryl J

That looks like a good one, RF.  I'll be watching for it.


----------



## roadfix

Revenant.   Awesome film by the same Mexican director who directed Birdman last year.  Epic....and great cinematography.


----------



## Kayelle

The SousChef and I went and saw *"Bridge of Spies" with Tom Hanks *today. It was excellent in every way. It's a true story of a seldom covered time in world history, and one both of us lived through at the time, as young people. What a scary time it was!
It was riveting to learn the details. Everything about it was Oscar worthy. Don't miss it!


----------



## Cheryl J

It's almost 9:30PM here and after a lengthy discussion with my daughter confirming the details of the Christmas dinner menu, I'm headed for the recliner with my warm blanket and purring kitty to watch *The Holiday *again.  Love that movie.


----------



## Kayelle

My GF's and I went and saw *"Joy"* today. The first part was pretty slow but it got better and in the end, I enjoyed it. However, this is one you could save your money and wait to enjoy at home.


----------



## Cheryl J

Kayelle said:


> My GF's and I went and saw *"Joy"* today. The first part was pretty slow but it got better and in the end, I enjoyed it. However, this is one you could save your money and wait to enjoy at home.


 
Thanks for the review, Kay. I was kind of hoping to go see it at the matinee sometime this week - I honestly don't think I'll find the time though, what with the granddaughters here this week and an early New Years Day dinner with my brother. I might just wait until it comes on PPV.


----------



## Kayelle

Cheryl, PPV is a good idea for this one, imo. On the other hand, don't miss "Bridge of Spies" in the theater for the impact only a theater can lend.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Kayelle said:


> Cheryl, PPV is a good idea for this one, imo. On the other hand, don't miss "Bridge of Spies" in the theater for the impact only a theater can lend.



we saw Bridge of Spies a few weeks back, open houses dontchaknow... very good movie!  Love Tom Hanks, he is so cool, just a regular Joe, we're about the same age, and heh! He's born in July too, I knew I liked him for a reason...


----------



## Cheryl J

That one's on my list to see, too.  So many films, so little time!


----------



## CharlieD

Just saw Star Wars. All I can say is WOW! It was great. 


Sent from my iPhone using Discuss Cooking


----------



## CharlieD

American Sniper. Made my blood boil. 


Sent from my iPhone using Discuss Cooking


----------



## creative

CharlieD said:


> American Sniper. Made my blood boil.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Discuss Cooking


The title would be enough to put me off...not my kind of film!


----------



## LPBeier

We are watching all of the Star Wars Movies before we see the new one. Yesterday we watched New Hope and The Empire Strikes Back. Tomorrow  will be The Return of the Jedi and then we will be all set to see No. 7!


----------



## CharlieD

creative said:


> The title would be enough to put me off...not my kind of film!




It was actually really, really good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Discuss Cooking


----------



## CharlieD

LPBeier said:


> We are watching all of the Star Wars Movies before we see the new one. Yesterday we watched New Hope and The Empire Strikes Back. Tomorrow  will be The Return of the Jedi and then we will be all set to see No. 7!




We need to do that before we go see it again. I loved this one. Much more so than the first 3. As god as the original 3. 


Sent from my iPhone using Discuss Cooking


----------



## Kayelle

I watched the 1982 film *"Victor Victoria"* on TMC yesterday. I don't know how I missed it at the time with that fabulous cast and music!


----------



## roadfix

Kayelle said:


> I watched the 1982 film *"Victor Victoria"* on TMC yesterday. I don't know how I missed it at the time with that fabulous cast and music!


Good film.   We saw that movie when it first opened at a local theater.  My g/f at the time loved it.


----------



## LPBeier

Kayelle said:


> I watched the 1982 film *"Victor Victoria"* on TMC yesterday. I don't know how I missed it at the time with that fabulous cast and music!



That has always been one of my favourites!


----------



## CWS4322

Away from her. Sad movie based on Alice Munro's book. Sad because my dad is having to deal with that.


----------



## CharlieD

Kayelle said:


> I watched the 1982 film *"Victor Victoria"* on TMC yesterday. I don't know how I missed it at the time with that fabulous cast and music!




Wonderful film. 


Sent from my iPhone using Discuss Cooking


----------



## Mad Cook

"It's a Wonderful Life" yesterday on one of the Freeview channels. Love it!

The last thing I saw in the cinema was "A Walk in the Woods" - OK, quite funny but I wouldn't have missed much if I hadn't gone to see it.

The best one I've seen this year was the Helen Mirren "Woman in Gold". I don't generally like H.M. but this was really good.

Have I told you about our local cinema? It's privately owned and hasn't changed much since I was a little girl apart from the current owner/manager removing alternate rows of seats so you have plenty of room to stretch out your legs. The decor is kept smart but is as near to the original "art deco" style as possible. There are usherettes to show you to your seat and in the interval a lady comes round with a tray of ice cream. They get all the latest films and if something is going well it's kept over - "Spectre", the latest James Bond, was on for nearly 5 weeks! In school holidays there's a children's film on in the early evening as well as the main feature at 8pm. And it's half the price of the big multiplexes.


----------



## Addie

Mad Cook said:


> "It's a Wonderful Life" yesterday on one of the Freeview channels. Love it!
> 
> The last thing I saw in the cinema was "A Walk in the Woods" - OK, quite funny but I wouldn't have missed much if I hadn't gone to see it.
> 
> The best one I've seen this year was the Helen Mirren "Woman in Gold". I don't generally like H.M. but this was really good.
> 
> Have I told you about our local cinema? It's privately owned and hasn't changed much since I was a little girl apart from the current owner/manager removing alternate rows of seats so you have plenty of room to stretch out your legs. The decor is kept smart but is as near to the original "art deco" style as possible. There are usherettes to show you to your seat and in the interval a lady comes round with a tray of ice cream. They get all the latest films and if something is going well it's kept over - "Spectre", the latest James Bond, was on for nearly 5 weeks! In school holidays there's a children's film on in the early evening as well as the main feature at 8pm. And it's half the price of the big multiplexes.



There aren't too many little cinemas in this country. If there is a large multiplex in a nearby city, they pretty much cause the little ones to close. The little fishing village I lived in when I was in Texas, only showed movies on Saturday. And they were definitely not the latest. Saturday afternoon they showed cartoons for the kids. If you wanted any more entertainment than that, you had to go to a barroom that had a band for dancing or head on to Corpus Christi. About 20 miles away. Oh yeah, the barrooms and most places of business on the main street, still had a hitching post outside for the horses. So did the school along with a bike rack. 

The reason for the hitching posts? It is illegal in this country as it is world wide, to drive when drunk. So a lot of the folks who lived on ranches or farms would come in on a horse. Then if they got drunk (which most of them did) there was no law about riding a horse on the way home if you were drunk. But the entertainment at the end on the night was to watch the idiots trying to get on their horse.


----------



## Kayelle

Well, there's yet another blanket statement..





> There aren't too many little cinemas in this country.


 There certainly are! Both Cheryl and I enjoy our little movie houses in our small towns. Yours sounds wonderful MC. Mine has also been in this town since I was a little girl and the small town flavor of it hasn't changed either.


----------



## Dawgluver

Kayelle said:


> Well, there's yet another blanket statement.. There certainly are! Both Cheryl and I enjoy our little movie houses in our small towns. Yours sounds wonderful MC. Mine has also been in this town since I was a little girl and the small town flavor of it hasn't changed either.




The little cinema back in my tiny home town has also been in business since before I was born, and continues to play current, first run movies.


----------



## GotGarlic

We also have a historic art-deco movie house in my little city. They serve meals, beer and wine with first-run movies, or you can sit in the balcony and get snacks. Love going there. 
http://www.commodoretheatre.com/index.php

And next door in Norfolk, there's a theater that shows more independent movies. 
http://www.narocinema.com


----------



## GotGarlic

I'm watching "Eat, Pray, Love" right now. Recorded on the DVD last weekend.


----------



## Kayelle

Kayelle said:


> Well, there's yet another blanket statement.. There certainly are! Both Cheryl and I enjoy our little movie houses in our small towns. Yours sounds wonderful MC. Mine has also been in this town since I was a little girl and the small town flavor of it hasn't changed either.



And even in Boston!

*Boston
The Coolidge Corner Theatre*
 The Coolidge has been a neighborhood staple since 1933, showcasing classics and cult hits in restored prints, and running annual all-night horror-movie marathons. Coolidge originals include events like Science on the Screen, which pairs films with lectures from real-world scientific counterparts—an astrophysicist for Jodie Foster’s _Contact_, an anthropologist for David Bowie’s _The Man Who Fell to Earth_. The Coolidge’s gorgeously renovated Art Deco theater with a genuine silver screen showcases big-name releases, while smaller theaters and digital screening rooms showcase lesser-known films and documentaries.


----------



## Cheryl J

Kayelle said:


> And even in Boston!
> 
> *Boston*
> *The Coolidge Corner Theatre*
> The Coolidge has been a neighborhood staple since 1933, showcasing classics and cult hits in restored prints, and running annual all-night horror-movie marathons. Coolidge originals include events like Science on the Screen, which pairs films with lectures from real-world scientific counterparts—an astrophysicist for Jodie Foster’s _Contact_, an anthropologist for David Bowie’s _The Man Who Fell to Earth_. The Coolidge’s gorgeously renovated Art Deco theater with a genuine silver screen showcases big-name releases, while smaller theaters and digital screening rooms showcase lesser-known films and documentaries.


 
Yep, Addie - as Kay and others have said, the little cinemas are all over the world.  You just have to look. In my small town our Historical Society has 'Classic Movie Night' every week.  Big screen (not as big as the big cinema houses, but big enough), holds about 75 people, free admission (although everyone who goes to enjoy these always donates something) and a snack bar.  Fun movies on Classic Movie Night - last week it was the original *Ocean's 11 *with the rat pack, this week it's *How to Marry a Millionaire *with Marilyn Monroe and Betty Grable.  

I really miss the Drive In Theaters. There's actually still a few not too far from me. We used to take the girls when they were little and ours was still in operation. Lots of fun to set up lawn chairs on a warm summer night and watch a REALLY big screen.


----------



## CharlieD

How to Marry a Millionaire  - oh, my. That was so funny. Loved it.


----------



## Kayelle

This rainy afternoon I spent curled up on the couch smelling the pot of Chili Verde on the stove and watching *"Admissions"* with *Tina Faye* and her mother played by *Lilly Tomlin.* What a good drama with some laughs!


----------



## Cheryl J

CharlieD said:


> How to Marry a Millionaire - oh, my. That was so funny. Loved it.


 
Agree with you Charlie, that's a good one.


----------



## FrankZ

CharlieD said:


> It was actually really, really good.



It really is a good movie...


----------



## roadfix

I agree, American Sniper is really good......despite the title sounding like a violent video game.


----------



## Kayelle

Today we went to see* The Revenant,* based on the story of Hugh Glass. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hugh_Glass

 It's sure not for the faint of heart, but we both thought it was a terrific film. I'm very interested in seeing how it does at the Golden Globes tonight. 
http://variety.com/2015/film/review...rdo-dicaprio-alejandro-g-inarritu-1201649080/


----------



## Dawgluver

We went to the Sunday matinee to see the new Star Wars in 3D.  We're probably the last two people anywhere who hadn't seen it yet, other than the other 20 people that were there, so maybe 22 of us hadn't seen it.  I loved it!  DH found it somewhat boring, which I don't quite understand.  I'd seen the original first four, but missed all the more recent prequels.

The Revenant is next on the list.


----------



## GotGarlic

I thought the new Star Wars was  pretty predictable. Great special effects but not much plot.


----------



## Kayelle

I'm glad to see how well "The Revenent" did tonight on the Golden Globes. It's really a film well worth seeing in our opinions. I love a film of substance, not only drama, that leaves one thinking long after you leave the theater. To me, that's the making of a great film.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Dawgluver said:


> ...We're probably the last two people anywhere who hadn't seen it yet, other than the other 20 people that were there, so maybe 22 of us hadn't seen it...


We haven't seen it yet either. The plan was to re-watch (or, in some cases, watch) the previous episodes on cold, snowy nights. So far, winter hasn't shown up. By the time we get around to watching the earlier movies, the new one will be on disc.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Kayelle said:


> Today we went to see* The Revenant,* based on the story of Hugh Glass. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hugh_Glass
> 
> It's sure not for the faint of heart, but we both thought it was a terrific film. I'm very interested in seeing how it does at the Golden Globes tonight.
> ‘The Revenant’ Review: Leonardo DiCaprio Stars in Alejandro G. Inarritu’s Survival Epic | Variety



Michael Punke, who wrote the book, is from Torrington, WY.  I work in Torrington.


----------



## FrankZ

Not really a movie but we have been watching The Man in the High Castle on Amazon.

I think it is 10 installments and we have gotten through 5.

So far, fantastic.


----------



## Kayelle

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Michael Punke, who wrote the book, is from Torrington, WY.  I work in Torrington.



PF, have you read the book? I bet I'd like it a lot as my favorite reading is Historical Drama based on fact. I really hope you see this movie in a theater as the sound and cinematography are stunning!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Kayelle said:


> PF, have you read the book? I bet I'd like it a lot as my favorite reading is Historical Drama based on fact. I really hope you see this movie in a theater as the sound and cinematography are stunning!



I've ordered the book, awaiting it's arrival.


----------



## roadfix

Awesome film, The Revenant.


----------



## Kayelle

Dawgluver said:


> We went to the Sunday matinee to see the new Star Wars in 3D.  We're probably the last two people anywhere who hadn't seen it yet, other than the other 20 people that were there, so maybe 22 of us hadn't seen it.  I loved it!  DH found it somewhat boring, which I don't quite understand.  I'd seen the original first four, but missed all the more recent prequels.
> 
> The Revenant is next on the list.



Star Wars doesn't appeal to me. I saw the first one but that was enough for me. I had to laugh Dawg about the 20 people in the theater with you. There were about 40 people besides us to see The Revenant, and our little theater was packed but it was Sunday. On a week day I'm often there alone or with just a handful of people.


----------



## Dawgluver

Kayelle said:


> Star Wars doesn't appeal to me. I saw the first one but that was enough for me. I had to laugh Dawg about the 20 people in the theater with you. There were about 40 people besides us to see The Revenant, and our little theater was packed but it was Sunday. On a week day I'm often there alone or with just a handful of people.




We have a fabulous multiplex theater in our little town, Kay.  The chairs are so comfortable.  It's newish, and we've only been there 3 times, and each time there's only been a handful of people at the movie we're watching.  Of course, we skip opening nights for new releases, sure hope they're busier then.  My only complaint is that the Dolby sound system is so loud!

Planning a matinee for The Revenant!


----------



## CharlieD

I saw the first part of the last Huger Games, whatever it's called. I don't know how many of you are familiar with a propaganda machine. I am intimately familiar with Red propaganda. And I know if I see one. The whole series is Red Propaganda. This one is the worst. Worst propaganda it is. This is probably the first American movie that is so vehemently is anti government, anti capitalism, anti establishment. 

P.S. Disgusting.  

Sent from my iPhone using Discuss Cooking


----------



## Cheryl J

Dawgluver said:


> We have a fabulous multiplex theater in our little town, Kay. The chairs are so comfortable. It's newish, and we've only been there 3 times, and each time there's only been a handful of people at the movie we're watching. Of course, we skip opening nights for new releases, sure hope they're busier then. *My only complaint is that the Dolby sound system is so loud!*
> 
> Planning a matinee for The Revenant!


 
Yep, Dawg....that's a gripe of mine, too.  It doesn't HAVE to be sooo loud!  Takes a good while to get used to it, especially in an action/adventure film.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CharlieD said:


> I saw the first part of the last Huger Games, whatever it's called. I don't know how many of you are familiar with a propaganda machine. I am intimately familiar with Red propaganda. And I know if I see one. The whole series is Red Propaganda. This one is the worst. Worst propaganda it is. This is probably the first American movie that is so vehemently is anti government, anti capitalism, anti establishment.
> 
> P.S. Disgusting.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Discuss Cooking



That is just the first movie laying the groundwork for the rest of the movies and the books.


----------



## GotGarlic

PrincessFiona60 said:


> That is just the first movie laying the groundwork for the rest of the movies and the books.



+1. The people resist. The series is not promoting Soviet-style propaganda, just illustrating it.


----------



## CharlieD

Like I said. I am intimately familiar with how propaganda works. 


Sent from my iPhone using Discuss Cooking


----------



## Fendaril

I watched Star Wars, and I am looking forward to that batman vs superman movie.


----------



## Dawgluver

I saw the preview, but for some reason the whole concept sounded wrong to me.  Why would two do-gooders battle each other?  Though it did look exciting.


----------



## LPBeier

We finally finished the Star Wars series (reviewing the first 6) so we can FINALLY see the new one. TB had to watch each one in chronological order (as opposed to filming order) to make sure we had the whole story down before we went on to number 7.

I also watched "The Vow". I am getting my fill of Channing Tatum movies lately (Kay has been having me watch them all with her, including the two Magic Mikes!).


----------



## Fendaril

LPBeier said:


> We finally finished the Star Wars series (reviewing the first 6) so we can FINALLY see the new one. TB had to watch each one in chronological order (as opposed to filming order) to make sure we had the whole story down before we went on to number 7.



TBH I didn't have the patience to sit through 6 starwars movies.

Seven seemed to be something different entirely, since there appeared to be a new directing crew.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

We still haven't started working our way through the previous Star Wars films. Looks like we can skip Episode I based on a blogger's explanation and many other articles that refer to *The Machete Order*. Since I personally have seen only the first two releases (kinda got busy with kids after 1981) I figure it can only be a good thing to not watch a movie with Jar-Jar Binks. If you *loved* that character and can give me a good reason to watch a movie that seems to reference a great deal of characters that do not show up in any other episode, I will entertain comments. Doesn't mean I still won't watch it (per what I've read), but I'll read the comments.


----------



## GotGarlic

This last one stands alone fine, imo. They reference enough of the previous stories while continuing on for it to make sense. I can't remember whether we've even seen all of the previous episodes.


----------



## CharlieD

Dawgluver said:


> I saw the preview, but for some reason the whole concept sounded wrong to me.  Why would two do-gooders battle each other?  Though it did look exciting.




Exactly. I have the same question. 


Sent from my iPhone using Discuss Cooking


----------



## FrankZ

Batman is a vigilante... some people don't like vigilantes.

Especially vigilantes played by Ben Affleck.


----------



## Dawgluver

Good point.  Hadn't thought of it that way.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

FrankZ said:


> Batman is a vigilante... some people don't like vigilantes.
> 
> *Especially vigilantes played by Ben Affleck*.



Ooooh...that was sharp and pointed.


----------



## CharlieD

FrankZ said:


> Especially vigilantes played by Ben Affleck.




Some will consider even a villain a good person if he is played by Ben Affleck.  


Sent from my iPhone using Discuss Cooking


----------



## creative

When Alan Rickman died this week, I heard that people found him a likeable villain.  He does have a certain persuasive charm that comes through.


----------



## roadfix

I rented A Walk In The Woods (with Robert Redford and Nick Nolte) from itunes and watched it last night on my tablet while camped in the woods.
The film gave me a few laughs, but overall it was a so so film...


----------



## Kayelle

roadfix said:


> I rented A Walk In The Woods (with Robert Redford and Nick Nolte) from itunes and watched it last night on my tablet while camped in the woods.
> The film gave me a few laughs, but overall it was a so so film...



That made me smile RF. It sounds like a perfect solo tent choice.


----------



## Dawgluver

Kayelle said:


> Today we went to see* The Revenant,* based on the story of Hugh Glass. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hugh_Glass
> 
> It's sure not for the faint of heart, but we both thought it was a terrific film. I'm very interested in seeing how it does at the Golden Globes tonight.
> http://variety.com/2015/film/review...rdo-dicaprio-alejandro-g-inarritu-1201649080/




Oh lordy.  We went to the Sunday matinee today to see this, and it was awesome!  I see a few Oscars.  We even got DH home in time to watch his beloved Hawkeyes.  Non-stop action, and absolutely fascinating.  Now I'm going to look into getting the book.


----------



## Kayelle

Dawgluver said:


> Oh lordy.  We went to the Sunday matinee today to see this, and it was awesome!  I see a few Oscars.  We even got DH home in time to watch his beloved Hawkeyes.  Non-stop action, and absolutely fascinating.  Now I'm going to look into getting the book.



Glad you felt the same Dawg. I've seen 3 of the Oscar nominations for best picture so far. I hope to see more. I would rate them..(all were excellent)
1. Revenant 
2. Bridge of Spies
3. The Martian


----------



## Dawgluver

Kayelle said:


> Glad you felt the same Dawg. I've seen 3 of the Oscar nominations for best picture so far. I hope to see more. I would rate them..(all were excellent)
> 1. Revenant
> 2. Bridge of Spies
> 3. The Martian




Thanks for the recs, Kay!  Our little cinema is only a few minutes from our place.  DH thought he forgot his glasses at home, so he drove back, only to find they'd fallen into the back seat of the car...arrrghh.  Thankfully he got back for the start of the movie.  We missed the previews.


----------



## Kayelle

You might want to check out this interesting article Dawg.. especially about women are to "delicate" for this move. LOL
What, or who, is a 'revenant'?


----------



## jd_1138

"On the Way to School" last night on Netflix -- documentary about 4 kids in 4 parts of the world who face tons of obstacles just to get to school everyday.  The 4 kids are from Argentina, India, Kenya, and Morocco.  

It makes you realize how lucky we are to live in developed nations.


----------



## Dawgluver

Kayelle said:


> You might want to check out this interesting article Dawg.. especially about women are to "delicate" for this move. LOL
> What, or who, is a 'revenant'?




Drat, I keep getting popped off your link, Kay.  DH was much more grossed out than I.  Other than the guy behind me who kept crinkling his candy bag, there was not a peep in the theater.  I was surprised at how many single men that came in to watch the movie solo.  Maybe that might be a new way to meet men, single ladies!


----------



## Kayelle

Dawgluver said:


> Drat, I keep getting popped off your link, Kay.  DH was much more grossed out than I.  Other than the guy behind me who kept crinkling his candy bag, there was not a peep in the theater.  I was surprised at how many single men that came in to watch the movie solo.  Maybe that might be a new way to meet men, single ladies!



 It sounds like the women who weren't there with the men drank the "too delicate" kool aid.


----------



## FrankZ

We watched The Keep tonight.  Boy was that badly done.  Loved the book, and the whole Adversary cycle, but this movie had poor effects, bad script and bad editing.  It felt like most of the movie wasn't there.

And it had some good names in it.


----------



## Dawgluver

Dawgluver said:


> Oh lordy.  We went to the Sunday matinee today to see this, and it was awesome!  I see a few Oscars.  We even got DH home in time to watch his beloved Hawkeyes.  Non-stop action, and absolutely fascinating.  Now I'm going to look into getting the book.




I had to chuckle.  When DH went back home to get his glasses (that ended up already being in the car) I ordered a small Arnold Palmer (half ice tea, half lemonade) and a small popcorn.  Got out a five. Not enough, the bill was $8.50!  DH got back and also ordered a small AP, $4!  Small profit margin, I think!  The ingredients probably cost 27 cents!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

That's one of the reasons we almost always watch our movies at home. That, and our recliners are more comfy than any theater style seats AND that the guy in the control booth is always reluctant to stop the movie when I need a potty break.  Himself never minds.


----------



## Cheryl J

I figure it's going to be around $15 to go to the matinee by myself.  It's $8.50 to get in, and I MUST have popcorn, which as Dawg mentioned, ups it another $5 or so for that ridiculously overpriced bag of popcorn.  Usually I'll slip a couple of bottles of ice cold water in my purse  because I'm not much of a soft drink fan anyway. 

I figure I don't go out to restaurants much or go to bars, I don't travel, and going to the matinee for something I REALLY want to see on a quiet weekday when I'm one of just a few people there, is one of my few guilty pleasures.   The sound is loud as heck until I get used to it, and even in the summer I bring a sweatshirt because they keep the _theatuh_ so dang cold. LOL. The chairs are comfy, and I love sitting in the back row and feeling like it's a private viewing. 

I'm *really* looking forward to seeing *"Brooklyn".*  This sounds like a good one to me.   
Brooklyn (2015) - IMDb

_Eilis Lacey followed her sister, Rose's, plan to leave Ireland and find a better future and job in the US. She departs terribly, enduring seasickness and a terrible relationship with her cabin mates. A kind traveler gives her advice to live in Brooklyn, where many Irish immigrants live. Eilis settles in Brooklyn and becomes close to Father Flood, a Catholic priest. She gets a job in a department store and falls in love with an Italian boy named Tony. News from home sends Eilis back to Ireland, away from Tony....._


----------



## Dawgluver

Yes, so loud and very cold!  We kept our coats on, even though we'd dressed for the below zero temps to get to the theater.  I still can't believe how lovely the chairs are, and how many features are there.  DH gets the old fart discount for being over 60.  I'll have to look for Brooklyn.


----------



## Cheryl J

Ours is $8.50 for seniors (55+), children, matinees, and military.  The general admission is $10.75, a little more for 3D.  I've never seen a 3D film.

Plus of course, the arm and a couple of legs for snacks.


----------



## Dawgluver

We didn't get DH's old fart discount for the Star Wars 3D.  They did give it to him for Revenant.  I don't get a discount yet.  I think it was $9 for me, and $7 for DH.  They make it up in the extortion they get for drinks and popcorn.

We saw the latest Jurassic Park, as well as the latest Star Wars, and both were excellent in 3D.  Keep in mind, after you take off the 3D glasses, you walk like a drunken sailor for a few minutes.


----------



## Kayelle

Since I'm off of carbs I take a baggie of Chicharrones stuffed in my big purse with a bottle of water, as I'm not much on sodas either. It's cheap for me to go at $6.50 for seniors. I agree it's always cold in there, and in addition to my jacket I always take a light weight blanket for my legs I snitched off of some airline. I must sound like Maxine!!


----------



## Cheryl J

I'd love to go to the movies with you two ladies...with our coats, blankets, and smuggled goods....LOL


----------



## Dawgluver

Me too!  As long as Kayelle doesn't crinkle her bag of chicharrones.  The guy behind me about drove me nuts with his crinkling candy.


----------



## Kayelle

What fun that would be! I'd like to see* Brooklyn* and also* Room*.


----------



## Dawgluver

My mom told me about her first viewing of "Gone With the Wind."  She and two of her girlfriends brought a roll of toilet paper, and just stretched it across to each other.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

There is a small New England chain that has a location a few towns over - still, a 20 minute drive. Their senior rate is $9.50. Really? I mean, they converted an old Linen-n-Things location to a multi-screen theater. With running 9 different movies right now, and starting times for all the movies look like each film needs its own theater, I can't imagine the screens are a whole lot bigger than my TV. 

BTW, when it comes to odd, edible contraband taken into a movie, back a few lifetimes ago when my SIL and I were both single, we went on a double date to see "M.A.S.H.". (She ended up marrying her date. Me, not so much.) Since we both love black olives, I drained an entire can and put it into a plastic lunch bag. Later, when we were at the movie, I pulled out my treat and asked her if she wanted any!  Needless to say, they were all gone by the time the movie was over.


----------



## Kayelle

$9.50? That's a ridiculous senior rate. Our little theater has 4 current movies being  shown and believe me, the screens and surround sound is unlike any home theater, for $6.50. I understand the building here was once the local bowling alley before my time.
As you say CG, different strokes for different folks, but for me, some movies are just more impressive in a theater.  You're so right about potty breaks though, they won't put the movie on pause. Drat.


----------



## roadfix

Yeah, $9.50 for seniors is pretty steep.
Our local vintage theater here in Silverlake went through a complete renovation a few years back, kept its art deco theme, and removed every other row of seats.....plenty of leg room with unobstructed view of the entire screen.    This theater is rated tops in L.A.   
I think their regular going rate is just under $10, and less for seniors.


----------



## Dawgluver

Cheryl J said:


> I'd love to go to the movies with you two ladies...with our coats, blankets, and smuggled goods....LOL




  I can envision the three of us, in our coats, with Kayelle's stolen blankie spread out and draped over our legs, eating the chicharrones in the non-crinkle bag! We could split an Arnold Palmer!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Checked a few more theaters around here, and the one back home in our old city of residence. If we want to drive almost 20 miles and a half hour away, we old folks can get into a matinee for $8. What a deal! 

Meanwhile, checking the cinema back home, which is marginally larger than the old Linen-n-Things two towns over, I find that they have $5 matinees for everyone. Seniors can get in for $5, any movie, anytime, with a $1.50 surcharge to anyone seeing a 3-D movie. Now *those* are the kinds of prices I like! Just one more reason (among many) for getting busy to get us moved back home.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Just watched Mildred Pierce (1945) with Joan Crawford. I put off watching it all of these years because I didn't really like Joan Crawford. But my daughter gave me a copy, so I watched it and I will say it was well worth the watch.


----------



## FrankZ

JoAnn L. said:


> Just watched Mildred Pierce (1945) with Joan Crawford. I put off watching it all of these years because I didn't really like Joan Crawford. But my daughter gave me a copy, so I watched it and I will say it was well worth the watch.




I liked the version with Kate Winslet in it.


----------



## roadfix

The Overnight on Netflix.


----------



## Addie

Now that my daughter is retired, she and her husband make Tuesday afternoons date time and head for the movies. They both get the Senior discount. They alternate as to who picks the picture to see. One week her, next week him. I have to say, those two are really enjoying her retirement.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Just finished watching "Minions". *BA-NA-NA!!!* 

Kids' movie, right? Lots of cute animation, right? Well we decided whoever did the music catalog picked the songs for people our age. Movie was fun, music was rockin'!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Ah!  You caught me in my Minion PJ's...BA-NA-NA!

Anyway, we just finished watching _The Martian, _fantastic adaptation of the book without losing the main part of the story and leaving the (for mass audiences) technical aspects out of it.  If they had done the entire book it would have taken at least 8 hours to tell the story.

We enjoyed, laughed and cried. Wonderful movie!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

We had another Open House, so we went to the movies.
We saw The Intern with Robert DeNiro, cute movie... 2 senior tickets, $6.25 ... one medium popcorn and soft drink $12.50 ... WHAT?! It's a good thing that I had stashed some "theater box candies" from Walmart in my JUMBO sized handbag    We have another Open House next weekend, I bought some "Skinny Pop" in 100 calorie bags and some more Junior Mints, so now I'll need to do is stash a coupla bottled waters in my bag and the price will remain at $6.25 

DH wants to see The Revenant with Leo
... not too sure I want to see it... we watched the trailer and it seemed pretty violent, I suppose I could just close my eyes...


----------



## Kayelle

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Ah!  You caught me in my Minion PJ's...BA-NA-NA!
> 
> Anyway, we just finished watching _The Martian, _fantastic adaptation of the book without losing the main part of the story and leaving the (for mass audiences) technical aspects out of it.  If they had done the entire book it would have taken at least 8 hours to tell the story.
> 
> We enjoyed, laughed and cried. Wonderful movie!



I'm so glad you liked it even after reading the book. We all know that's rare, at least for me. Were there lots of technical aspects in the book?


----------



## Kayelle

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> We had another Open House, so we went to the movies.
> We saw The Intern with Robert DeNiro, cute movie... 2 senior tickets, $6.25 ... one medium popcorn and soft drink $12.50 ... WHAT?! It's a good thing that I had stashed some "theater box candies" from Walmart in my JUMBO sized handbag    We have another Open House next weekend, I bought some "Skinny Pop" in 100 calorie bags and some more Junior Mints, so now I'll need to do is stash a coupla bottled waters in my bag and the price will remain at $6.25
> 
> *DH wants to see The Revenant with Leo
> ... not too sure I want to see it... we watched the trailer and it seemed pretty violent, I suppose I could just close my eyes...*



*See it Kgirl!! You don't strike me as a "wussy type" and it's a terrific story and film!*


----------



## jd_1138

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> We had another Open House, so we went to the movies.
> We saw The Intern with Robert DeNiro, cute movie... 2 senior tickets, $6.25 ... one medium popcorn and soft drink $12.50 ... WHAT?! It's a good thing that I had stashed some "theater box candies" from Walmart in my JUMBO sized handbag



The local theatres here have a kid's pack with a small drink, small popcorn, and a small pack of Sour Patch Kids.  I think it's like $4.  Not terribly overpriced.  We usually get at least one of those.  Even though we are adults.  

On Netflix last night, I watched a good Swedish film "Pure" that is a new release.  It kept my eyes glued to the screen.  "Hell has no fury as a woman scorned"!


----------



## Dawgluver

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> We had another Open House, so we went to the movies.
> 
> We saw The Intern with Robert DeNiro, cute movie... 2 senior tickets, $6.25 ... one medium popcorn and soft drink $12.50 ... WHAT?! It's a good thing that I had stashed some "theater box candies" from Walmart in my JUMBO sized handbag    We have another Open House next weekend, I bought some "Skinny Pop" in 100 calorie bags and some more Junior Mints, so now I'll need to do is stash a coupla bottled waters in my bag and the price will remain at $6.25
> 
> 
> 
> DH wants to see The Revenant with Leo
> 
> ... not too sure I want to see it... we watched the trailer and it seemed pretty violent, I suppose I could just close my eyes...




You're no wussy, K-Girl!  DH covered his eyes for a lot of The Revenant, but mine were wide open.  We both really enjoyed it!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Kayelle said:


> *See it Kgirl!! You don't strike me as a "wussy type" and it's a terrific story and film!*





Dawgluver said:


> You're no wussy, K-Girl!  DH covered his eyes for a lot of The Revenant, but mine were wide open.  We both really enjoyed it!



BAHAHA!
You gals are right, I'm not a wuss!
SO! I guess we'll go then... AND I have my box of Junior Mints at the ready.


----------



## Dawgluver

Yes!  Junior Mints are essential!


----------



## roadfix

Besides snacks we used to sneak in coffee from Starbucks.       
But you know, if not for these overpriced concession stands many movie theaters wouldn't be able to stay in business....  I believe they make the most profits from concessions and from screen ads.


----------



## Dawgluver

I have a feeling you're right, Roadfix.  When DH and I go to the Sunday matinee, there are very few people there.  We've talked about how we don't know how they stay in business.


----------



## Kayelle

roadfix said:


> Besides snacks we used to sneak in coffee from Starbucks.
> But you know, if not for these overpriced concession stands many movie theaters wouldn't be able to stay in business....  I believe they make the most profits from concessions and from screen ads.



 I was grumbling the other day about the dang commercials before the movie starts, but you're right RF!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Kayelle said:


> I'm so glad you liked it even after reading the book. We all know that's rare, at least for me. Were there lots of technical aspects in the book?



Yes, the author spent a lot of time in the book explaining how he retro-fitted the rover for travel, how he started the potatoes, etc.  Interesting for science geeks, not so much for a regular audience. Shrek, Dad and I were all geeked out over the book and supremely satisfied with the movie.


----------



## roadfix

jd_1138 said:


> On Netflix last night, I watched a good Swedish film "Pure" that is a new release.  It kept my eyes glued to the screen.  "Hell has no fury as a woman scorned"!



Good film indeed.   I watched it last night.


----------



## FrankZ

We just watched Jurassic World.

Was okish I suppose


----------



## Dawgluver

FrankZ said:


> We just watched Jurassic World.
> 
> Was okish I suppose




Did you see it in 3-D, Frank?  That pretty much did the trick for us.


----------



## FrankZ

Dawgluver said:


> Did you see it in 3-D, Frank?  That pretty much did the trick for us.




No, saw it on the TV here streaming in from Vudu....


----------



## Dawgluver

FrankZ said:


> No, saw it on the TV here streaming in from Vudu....




3-D rocks.  Seeing the raptors snap at us, and watching that toothy shark-like fish thing leap from the water really made it for us!  The story line wasn't as good as the first one, but we really liked the 3-D special effects.


----------



## Cheryl J

I just finished watching *The Martian *on PPV.  Loved it!!!
I'm sure it would have made more of an impact on the big screen, but I was still very happy with it and totally engrossed in the film.  I thought Matt Damon did an amazing job.  

I didn't even recognize Jeff Daniels until halfway through the movie!


----------



## Kayelle

Glad you liked The Martian also Cheryl.

Don't miss *Bridge of Spies* with Tom Hanks. Excellent movie that does not require the theater for the full impact. Remarkable film.


----------



## jd_1138

roadfix said:


> Good film indeed.   I watched it last night.



You have good taste in films.    Another good foreign film is 'Of Girls and Horses' (German) about a troubled teen girl who is forced to go to a horse farm as punishment.  

Also, 'Marie's Story' (French) is a true story about a young lady who was born deaf and blind in the 1800's, and her parents have to take her to a local convent where the nuns teach deaf girls.  Sort of a French Helen Keller.

'Picture Bride' is set in the 1920's -- about a young Japanese woman who agrees to marry a Japanese-Hawaiian man sight unseen.

All are on Netflix Instant.


----------



## FrankZ

Love movies in the 3D... but it was streaming and we aren't set up for 3D at home.

Last night we watched Under the Skin (weird, slow, and I think they worked too hard to make it "artsy") and The Captive (pretty good).

I am done with snow.


----------



## Cheryl J

Kayelle said:


> Glad you liked The Martian also Cheryl.
> 
> Don't miss *Bridge of Spies* with Tom Hanks. Excellent movie that does not require the theater for the full impact. Remarkable film.


 
Thanks Kay, I'll be watching for that.


----------



## Kayelle

Cheryl J said:


> Thanks Kay, I'll be watching for that.



Don't miss it Cheryl.* Bridge of Spies will be a classic*, long after all the hoopla of the 2015 Oscar season.


----------



## FrankZ

We watched Trainwreck tonight.

Light and funny.   Kathleen wanted light and funny after we watched When Trumpets Fade.  That was not light and funny.  Very good, not light nor funny.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Just finished watching _Kingsman_, again.  Laughed our heads off.


----------



## FrankZ

Fantastic 4, Ted 2, Hotel Transylvania 2, now Maze Runner: Scorch Trials


----------



## PrincessFiona60

FrankZ said:


> Fantastic 4, Ted 2, Hotel Transylvania 2, now Maze Runner: Scorch Trials



How was Ted 2?


----------



## jd_1138

I watched _Secrets of War_ last night on Netflix Instant.  It's a Dutch film  set in WW2 after the Nazis had invaded the Netherlands.  It's about a couple of Dutch friends who befriend the new girl in school.  Good film.


----------



## rodentraiser

The Big Short, about the crash of 2008. Boy, was that interesting.


----------



## simonbaker

We saw the movie "Joy"  It won't be long before its on Netflix.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Kung Fu Panda


----------



## Cooking Goddess

rodentraiser said:


> The Big Short, about the crash of 2008. Boy, was that interesting.


I'm interested in the ABC mini-series that starts on Wednesday - "*Madoff*". With Richard Dryfuss and Blythe Danner in the leads, it can't be bad, right?


----------



## rodentraiser

Cooking Goddess said:


> I'm interested in the ABC mini-series that starts on Wednesday - "*Madoff*". With Richard Dryfuss and Blythe Danner in the leads, it can't be bad, right?



With Richard Dreyfuss, it should be a great movie! I hope he's not playing Madoff, though.

You're lucky. I don't have a TV. I get my movies from a, er, ahem, well, I call it my pirate site. 

It was painful to watch all the movies on the 2008 crash. I watched Margin Call, Inside Job, and now The Big Short. I don't think I could stand to watch Madoff and know all those people lost their money and retirement funds at the end.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Actually, *rr*, Dryfuss is the lead. I don't remember him being so, ahem, full in the face. He's a bit pudgy, like a slimy financial adviser should look. 

If you decide to watch Madoff, you can access it from the ABC website. I think they offer the shows up a week after they've been on TV, and they limit the time that they are available. I know before our old tower computer conked out, Himself used to view a lot of stuff via Hulu. It took him around a year to bother doing the diagnosis, get over the fact that the motherboard was dead, order the parts, and rebuild. Since then, he discovered that Hulu really isn't a good option anymore. I'm no IT person, but is has something to do with the player that is now known to have security issues, but Hulu still insists on it being the player they offer shows through...or something like that.  I don't know, I don't speak "Tech", I speak "Culinary".


----------



## Mad Cook

Addie said:


> There aren't too many little cinemas in this country. If there is a large multiplex in a nearby city, they pretty much cause the little ones to close. The little fishing village I lived in when I was in Texas, only showed movies on Saturday. And they were definitely not the latest. Saturday afternoon they showed cartoons for the kids. If you wanted any more entertainment than that, you had to go to a barroom that had a band for dancing or head on to Corpus Christi. About 20 miles away. Oh yeah, the barrooms and most places of business on the main street, still had a hitching post outside for the horses. So did the school along with a bike rack.
> 
> The reason for the hitching posts? It is illegal in this country as it is world wide, to drive when drunk. So a lot of the folks who lived on ranches or farms would come in on a horse. Then if they got drunk (which most of them did) there was no law about riding a horse on the way home if you were drunk. But the entertainment at the end on the night was to watch the idiots trying to get on their horse.


"_Then if they got drunk (which most of them did) there was no law about riding a horse on the way home if you were drunk._" There still is, over here. By all accounts my Grandfather was pulled up by the local "bobbie" (policeman to you) for being "drunk in charge of a horse-drawn vehicle". Fortunately the policeman knew him and drove the horse, cart and G'father home himself and G'father wasn't booked. (That would be in the 1920s.)

The latest case I can find was in Newcastle (N.E. England) in 2009 when a man was fined £185 (about $266) for riding a horse on the highway while drunk. We like to keep up our traditions over here


----------



## Dawgluver

Watched "The Sting" again tonight.  Dang, I love that movie.  Doesn't hurt that eye candy Redford and Newman are in it either, though I did also have a major crush on Kid Twist as well.


----------



## Cheryl J

"The Blind Side" with Sandra Bullock.  I've seen it before, but it was on again recently so DVRed it and watched it again.  Great movie, IMO.


----------



## Cheryl J

Dawgluver said:


> Watched "The Sting" again tonight. Dang, I love that movie. Doesn't hurt that eye candy Redford and Newman are in it either, though I did also have a major crush on Kid Twist as well.


 
Oh, I love that movie, too.


----------



## jd_1138

Dawgluver said:


> Watched "The Sting" again tonight.  Dang, I love that movie.  Doesn't hurt that eye candy Redford and Newman are in it either, though I did also have a major crush on Kid Twist as well.



_Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid_ is on Netflix Instant for you Newman and Redford fans.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S2OdPDEG6aQ
What a neat little scene.    The young actress, was she in _The Graduate?_


----------



## Dawgluver

Mmm.  More Redford and Newman eye candy!  I don't get Netflix, sadly.

Katherine Ross was in "The Graduate", with Dustin Hoffman.


----------



## jd_1138

Dawgluver said:


> Mmm.  More Redford and Newman eye candy!  I don't get Netflix, sadly.
> 
> Katherine Ross was in "The Graduate", with Dustin Hoffman.



Oh yeah that's her.  

My wife loves Harrison Ford and Sean Connery (and Paul Newman and Robert Redford).  She says they're "manly".  I guess I'm chopped liver.    She thinks Mel Gibson is over rated in the hunk dept..

No Netflix?  I love Netflix -- no movies to return, just $8/month.  Sure they don't have every single movie/TV show on there, but they have enough to keep me busy for like a gazillion years.  Amazon Prime Instant Video is pretty good too.


----------



## Dawgluver

Being out here in the sticks, our internet service consists of Verizon, which happily assigns overage charges along with its outrageously expensive monthly fees.  Watching movies on Netflix, Amazon Prime, or anything else, is not an option.  I can barely check my emails, DC, and FB!  We do have DirecTV satellite, which is also exhorbitantly expensive.

Your wife has good taste, BTW.


----------



## jd_1138

Dawgluver said:


> Being out here in the sticks, our internet service consists of Verizon, which happily assigns overage charges along with its outrageously expensive monthly fees.  Watching movies, Netflix, Amazon Prime, or anything else, is not an option.  I can barely check my emails, DC, and FB!
> 
> Your wife has good taste, BTW.



Aw, thanks, I will let her know.  

You can still use Netflix.  They will physically mail you the DVD's.  It's $8 a month for the 1 disc at a time plan and $12 for the 2 discs at a time plan.  And the turnaround is fast.  So if you watch a movie and return it, you should have the next movie on your list in like 3-4 days.  So you could probably receive and watch like 8 or 9 movies a month if you want.

Plus a benefit of the physical disc option is that they have pretty much everything.  Whereas, instant streaming is very limited in terms of selection.  You don't even have to pay return postage.  The discs comes with return prepaid red envelopes.

As for internet, there is satellite internet even out to the sticks which is about $60 a month and it's pretty fast, but you are capped at about 40 GB's of data use (or about the equivalent of watching 20 Netflix movies).  I am not sure how much they charge for more data.  Probably could add extra data onto it.


----------



## Dawgluver

Good info, JD!  Our little subdivision is trying to get the townie cable company to come out here, but I suspect we're stuck with Verizon, or Hughesnet (shudder).


----------



## Cooking Goddess

jd_1138 said:


> ...You can still use Netflix.  They will physically mail you the DVD's.  It's $8 a month for the 1 disc at a time plan and $12 for the 2 discs at a time plan...


Once upon a time we had Netflix. Signed on for it pretty much right after it launched. It started around $8 a month, eventually going up a buck or two before "The Split", when they announced *in the news* that the service would now split into two, one for DVDs on a tiered cost system (more discs, more bucks) and one for online streaming...at $8 each. This with no advanced warning to their loyal customers. I. Was. Ticked. Hopped on the library website and checked, title for title, the names from our Netflix queue against the library's list. Every single one of those movies was available at the library. For free. Well, Himself's motto is "if it's free, it's for me", so I cancelled Netflix. Have never looked back. We're happily working our way through all the DVDs we might ever want to see through the library. They have a total of nearly 10,000 to pick from when you count regional sharing. Not bad. I like to think of it as my tax dollars at work.


----------



## Addie

rodentraiser said:


> With Richard Dreyfuss, it should be a great movie! I hope he's not playing Madoff, though.
> 
> You're lucky. I don't have a TV. I get my movies from a, er, ahem, well, I call it my pirate site.
> 
> It was painful to watch all the movies on the 2008 crash. I watched Margin Call, Inside Job, and now The Big Short. I don't think I could stand to watch Madoff and know all those people lost their money and retirement funds at the end.



As I get older I find I no longer want to watch shows where children are hurting and hungry, people suffering, homes destroyed, people killed. I think that is one mini series I am going to miss.


----------



## CharlieD

We went to see Kung fu panda 3 with kids. Not as much for the movie sale but rather for the seats experience. We have D Box seating. It's like a roller coaster ride. Seat shakes and moves with the movie action. Was not worth extra $8 bucks per seat. And the movie, who cares about stupid cartoon to begin with .


Sent from my iPhone using Discuss Cooking


----------



## roadfix

Addie said:


> As I get older I find I no longer want to watch shows where children are hurting and hungry, people suffering, homes destroyed, people killed.



Reminds me of my dad.  He made a similar comment to me once.
He rarely watches anything made from the 70's on to present.


----------



## creative

Addie said:


> As I get older I find I no longer want to watch shows where children are hurting and hungry, people suffering, homes destroyed, people killed. I think that is one mini series I am going to miss.


Agree - there is enough of that in reality, e.g. the news!  

I favour rom-coms but I like a good suspense thriller too.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CharlieD said:


> We went to see Kung fu panda 3 with kids. Not as much for the movie sale but rather for the seats experience. We have D Box seating. It's like a roller coaster ride. Seat shakes and moves with the movie action. Was not worth extra $8 bucks per seat. And the movie, _*who cares about stupid cartoon to begin with .*_
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Discuss Cooking



I do, I do...love Kung Fu Panda...reminds me, time to watch Kung Fu Hustle, again.


----------



## rodentraiser

Cooking Goddess said:


> Actually, *rr*, Dryfuss is the lead. I don't remember him being so, ahem, full in the face. He's a bit pudgy, like a slimy financial adviser should look.
> 
> If you decide to watch Madoff, you can access it from the ABC website. I  think they offer the shows up a week after they've been on TV, and they  limit the time that they are available. I know before our old tower  computer conked out, Himself used to view a lot of stuff via Hulu. It  took him around a year to bother doing the diagnosis, get over the fact  that the motherboard was dead, order the parts, and rebuild. Since then,  he discovered that Hulu really isn't a good option anymore. I'm no IT  person, but is has something to do with the player that is now known to  have security issues, but Hulu still insists on it being the player they  offer shows through...or something like that.  I don't know, I don't speak "Tech", I speak "Culinary".



Thanks, actually,  my pirate site has it listed tonight so I could watch it. But I think  I'm going to pass. Even with Richard Dreyfuss in the lead, it's still  too early for me to think of it as entertainment. To me, it's still a  painful history that never should have happened.




Addie said:


> As I get older I find I no longer want to watch shows where children are hurting and hungry, people suffering, homes destroyed, people killed. I think that is one mini series I am going to miss.



Sometimes I think it was easier to be younger with less of a conscience. I think a big part of getting older is seeing more and more of the big picture and being affected by it.

As for the next movie, I have Pillow Talk with Doris Day and Rock Hudson downloaded. I may watch that tonight.


----------



## Kitchen Barbarian

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I have no interest in seeing "The Interview", but as a matter of principle, if I wanted to see it, now I can.



I'll watch it just to piss off Kim Jong Un (or whatever his name is).

In fact I'll watch it multiple times.  Just to thumb my nose at another 2-bit tin-plated dictator.

The last movie I watched was the new Star Trek film.  The theater actually had recliners instead of regular theater seats!  I'm at an age where that make a he**uva difference.

I watched something fairly recently but can't remember the name of it that really touched me for some reason.  It was a western ... had a "name brand" actress in the female lead ... the male lead was the older guy with the Southern accent from Men in Black ... it was about women on the frontier who went totally bonkers (due to the unremitting stress and in at least one case, a husband who was just fine with raping his wife who had JUST delivered a baby) and the 2 leads were supposed to take them to the nearest asylum, somewhere in Missouri I think.

My memory sucks.  I can remember the movie, but not a single name, LOL!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

rodentraiser said:


> ...Even with Richard Dreyfuss in the lead, it's still  too early for me to think of it as entertainment. To me, it's still a  painful history that never should have happened...


I'm not watching it for "entertainment" so much as a character study. I do feel badly for some of the people - those who invested with a credible financial adviser who, in turn, invested blocks of money with Madoff. However, I cannot understand why someone would take ALL of their savings, invest all of it with someone who said they have a "sure thing", and then think they never had a hand in their own misery. Hello! Did your parents NOT teach you "don't put all your eggs in one basket"? Did they not tell you that there is no such thing as a "sure thing"? Yes, those people were duped. Yes, they had atrocious crimes committed against them. But they were silly in the beginning to trust someone with all of their money.

Madoff is scum. He was sentenced to 150 years in prison. I hope he lives to see every one of those years...in prison.


----------



## CharlieD

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I do, I do...love Kung Fu Panda...reminds me, time to watch Kung Fu Hustle, again.



well, maybe i would have different reaction if I had seen the first two.


----------



## Cheryl J

*"Unknown",* with Liam Neesen. Watched it today on TNT...what a great movie!  Lots of twists and turns...when I thought I had it figured out they threw a few curve balls. Good one.   Don't really care about the mediocre reviews on rotten tomatoes...LOL. I thought it was a good one. 
http://www.warnerbros.com/unknown


----------



## Kayelle

Cheryl J said:


> *"Unknown",* with Liam Neesen. Watched it today on TNT...what a great movie!  Lots of twists and turns...when I thought I had it figured out they threw a few curve balls. Good one.   Don't really care about the mediocre reviews on rotten tomatoes...LOL. I thought it was a good one.
> Unknown - WarnerBros.com - Movies



Thanks for that helpful link Cheryl! That looks like a good one and I really like Liam, I'll look for it!


----------



## rodentraiser

Kitchen Barbarian said:


> I watched something fairly recently but can't remember the name of it that really touched me for some reason.  It was a western ... had a "name brand" actress in the female lead ... the male lead was the older guy with the Southern accent from Men in Black ... it was about women on the frontier who went totally bonkers (due to the unremitting stress and in at least one case, a husband who was just fine with raping his wife who had JUST delivered a baby) and the 2 leads were supposed to take them to the nearest asylum, somewhere in Missouri I think. LOL!



The Homesman with Tommy Lee Jones and Hillary Swank.


----------



## Cheryl J

Kayelle said:


> Thanks for that helpful link Cheryl! That looks like a good one and I really like Liam, I'll look for it!


 
Oh, you and the SC would love it, Kay. Lots of action and suspense.  I'm with ya, Liam is so  . I just happened to be scrolling through movies on a lazy day today and found that.  It's a good one.


----------



## Cheryl J

Cooking Goddess said:


> I'm not watching it for "entertainment" so much as a character study. I do feel badly for some of the people - those who invested with a credible financial adviser who, in turn, invested blocks of money with Madoff. However, I cannot understand why someone would take ALL of their savings, invest all of it with someone who said they have a "sure thing", and then think they never had a hand in their own misery. Hello! Did your parents NOT teach you "don't put all your eggs in one basket"? Did they not tell you that there is no such thing as a "sure thing"? Yes, those people were duped. Yes, they had atrocious crimes committed against them. But they were silly in the beginning to trust someone with all of their money.
> 
> Madoff is scum. He was sentenced to 150 years in prison. I hope he lives to see every one of those years...in prison.


I DVR'ed it, will probably watch it just to see Dreyfuss.  I do like him as an actor. Agree with you about Madoff....the lousy bas***d deserves to spend the rest of his miserable life in prison.


----------



## FrankZ

PrincessFiona60 said:


> How was Ted 2?



It was like Ted.  Funny but not earth shattering.

We watched Cinderella Man last night.  That was a good story.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

FrankZ said:


> It was like Ted.  Funny but not earth shattering.
> 
> We watched Cinderella Man last night.  That was a good story.



We did watch Ted 2 the other night, it caused discussion on what "a person/being" is.  Like you said, "Funny but not earth shattering."  Good price for a couple hours of entertainment, though.


----------



## FrankZ

It was worth the rent at the box that is colored red.

We are watching The Railway Man now


----------



## Kayelle

Cheryl J said:


> I DVR'ed it, will probably watch it just to see Dreyfuss.  I do like him as an actor. Agree with you about Madoff....the lousy bas***d deserves to spend the rest of his miserable life in prison.



We DVR'd it too and watched the first half last night. Sickening. I can't wait till tonight to enjoy what's coming to him. Richard Dreyfuss is really effective in the role.


----------



## Cheryl J

Kayelle said:


> We DVR'd it too and watched the first half last night. Sickening. I can't wait till tonight to enjoy what's coming to him. *Richard Dreyfuss is really effective in the role*.


 
He sure is!  I watched the other half this morning.  I don't think this is giving anything away, but it's great to watch him unravel in part 2 when he realizes the jig is up.   I feel so bad for his family, it really took a toll on them too, as well as the victims.

I think there's a federal law that prohibits convicted felons from profiting off their crimes, but if Madoff did receive any royalties or whatever from the film, I sure hope it went to restitution for the victims.  Not that it would be much more than a drop in the bucket though, compared to the billions he bilked people out of.  Grrrrr.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Since the micro-series was produced by ABC, *Cheryl*, and not Madoff, I'm going to guess the victims will end up with nada. If you also recorded/watched the hour long show after the series, I noticed they did talk to the real secretary and a few others who were affected by Madoff's actions. The secretary even assisted with some of the details, such as how Madoff treated his sons while at work. Like dirt, apparently.


----------



## Cheryl J

Cooking Goddess said:


> Since the micro-series was produced by ABC, *Cheryl*, and not Madoff, I'm going to guess the victims will end up with nada. If you also recorded/watched the hour long show after the series, I noticed they did talk to the real secretary and a few others who were affected by Madoff's actions. The secretary even assisted with some of the details, such as how Madoff treated his sons while at work. Like dirt, apparently.


 
Makes sense about the production rights, CG.  And YIKES...I didn't even notice until right after part 2 ended that there was a behind the scenes filming with those who actually worked with him. DRAT!  I should have paid more attention when I was DVRing it. Maybe ABC will have that on their site and I can watch it.  

On a side note....I thought Blythe Danner was wonderful as Ruth Madoff in this.  Did you know she's Gwyneth Paltrow's mother?  Probably everyone know this by now...LOL


----------



## Kayelle

We finished the Madoff thing tonight. The *only* good thing I can say about the SOB is he kept his sons off the 17th floor of dirty tricks. Now Ruth has two dead sons. Tragic for everyone, and the SOB is a prison celebrity. 
Cheryl, we too didn't DVR the after show, but found it at ABC.


----------



## roadfix

I watched 'Burnt' last night from my campsite.   Hiked out to my local spot for some solitude.   Good movie, but wow, the Chef had issues.  I enjoyed it.

BTW, here's a view from my camp...   That thing strapped to the tree is a tree shelf with a butane cooking stove.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

That is so cool, roadfix! Love the "bed" too. Sadly, it would not work for me  - I'm a tummy sleeper.


----------



## roadfix

Cooking Goddess said:


> Love the "bed" too. Sadly, it would not work for me  - I'm a tummy sleeper.



In fact, I have a backpackers' bridge hammock on order.   With that, you can be on your tummy, as I occasionally do like to sleep on my tummy.  It hangs flat.   I often feel too 'confined' in these gathered end hammocks and also get tired holding a tablet while watching a movie.    This new hammock should change all that.


----------



## Cheryl J

Looks like a great way to watch a good movie, roadfix!


----------



## Kayelle

Oh I love that picture RF, Burt was a good flick too.

I had to check out your new hammock .......... very uptown!
http://www.outdoortrailgear.com/blo...e-deluxe-hammock-nearlycomplete-setup-review/


----------



## roadfix

Thanks, it's a good way to let time pass since I'm not much of a reader. ))


----------



## Kayelle

roadfix said:


> Thanks, it's a good way to let time pass since I'm not much of a reader. ))



Try some audio books sometime, very cool for enjoying the scenery at the same time.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

roadfix said:


> In fact, I have a backpackers' bridge hammock on order.   With that, you can be on your tummy, as I occasionally do like to sleep on my tummy.  It hangs flat...


Looks pretty cool and do-able, but there is still all that "camping" thing and all. We used to camp. Tent camp, on the ground, sleeping bags on small blow-up mattresses, no cots. Never owned a trailer, etc. But now we're old and out-of-shape, so we prefer camping at the Holiday Inn.


----------



## Mad Cook

Cheryl J said:


> "The Blind Side" with Sandra Bullock.  I've seen it before, but it was on again recently so DVRed it and watched it again.  Great movie, IMO.


Sandra Bullock gets a fair bit of negative comment in the "meeja" but I rather like her films.


----------



## creative

Mad Cook said:


> Sandra Bullock gets a fair bit of negative comment in the "meeja" but I rather like her films.


I don't find her engaging/convincing as an actress - she does pathos fairly well.  (Since You Were Sleeping was passable - I felt Bill Pullman carried that movie more though).  

There are films I tend to avoid if they star someone I don't regard as a good actor/actress, Julia Roberts is another one.  Whilst I am sure she is a lovely person and, of course, is attractive (as is Sandra Bullock), acting wise....meh! (Not a great range). 

Oh and lots of male actors (e.g. Stallone, Schwarzenegger, Bruce Willis) but then they are in the kind of films that would bore me anyway.

I loved Walter Matthau and Jack Lemmon working together!  Also particularly like Neil Simon screenplays.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

roadfix said:


> In fact, I have a backpackers' bridge hammock on order...


Saw this on Facebook earlier today and thought of you, *roadfix*. Hope you get a chuckle out of it.


----------



## roadfix

Cooking Goddess said:


> Saw this on Facebook earlier today and thought of you, *roadfix*. Hope you get a chuckle out of it.



LOL....  Funny, that thought has probably come across the ranger's mind as he's seen me up there on 7 separate occasions since November.....  He probably thinks I am homeless....

And speaking of which, I just rec'd delivery of my new Warbonnet Ridgerunner hammock earlier today...


----------



## Kayelle

I watched this today on Amazon Prime, and loved it!
My Old Lady Reviews & Ratings - IMDb


----------



## creative

Kayelle said:


> I watched this today on Amazon Prime, and loved it!
> My Old Lady Reviews & Ratings - IMDb


It does sound good!  I always find Kristin Scott Thomas watchable.

I see it is free online via

http://123movies.to/film/my-old-lady-2723/watching.html


----------



## Kayelle

creative said:


> It does sound good!  I always find Kristin Scott Thomas watchable.
> 
> I see it is free online via
> 
> Watch My Old Lady For Free On 123Movies.to



I just wish they had found another title for this jewel of a movie. Grrr, I've always hated the term "my old lady" or man for that matter.


----------



## Lance Bushrod

Ant Man and it was OK.


----------



## Cheryl J

Watched a rather old one last night - "The Money Pit" with Tom Hanks and Shelley Long.  Pretty funny.


----------



## creative

Kayelle said:


> I just wish they had found another title for this jewel of a movie. Grrr, I've always hated the term "my old lady" or man for that matter.


Could be worse....some husbands here refer to their wives as "her indoors"  

(Obviously not married to feminists!)


----------



## creative

I have just seen My Old Lady.  Quaint, well acted (e.g. Kevin Kline) and it grows on you...  I really like how it develops and ends.  (Could use some editing).  Not particularly my kind of humour but faintly amusing.


----------



## FrankZ

We watched Seventh Son and it was horrible.


----------



## Kayelle

creative said:


> I have just seen My Old Lady.  Quaint, well acted (e.g. Kevin Kline) and it grows on you...  I really like how it develops and ends.  (Could use some editing).  Not particularly my kind of humour but faintly amusing.



Actually, I didn't find it humorous at all, but an interesting study of an unusual story and very well acted by all. Could use some editing? Hmmm. I don't understand that.


----------



## roadfix

We watched 'Concussion' last night.    Based on a true story and awesome performance by Wil Smith who plays a pathologist who linked suicidal deaths of retired football players to brain damage from playing football.


----------



## roadfix

Railway Man on Netflix.  Excellent movie.


Sent from my iPad using Discuss Cooking


----------



## Kayelle

We watched "Forever Young" from '92 tonight and I loved it! SC has seen it a couple of times, and the movie was responsible for him adding "fly a B-25" to his bucket list of things to do before you die. He will be checking that off his list on Sat. and I'm so thrilled for him!! Dreams should come true.

Forever Young (1992) - IMDb
I rented it for streaming at Amazon Videos.


----------



## FrankZ

roadfix said:


> Railway Man on Netflix.  Excellent movie.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Discuss Cooking




It was pretty good though I did not like the ending.  True story.. blah blah.. didn't like it.  



We watched Child 44 the other night, well told story.


----------



## Addie

Kayelle said:


> We watched "Forever Young" from '92 tonight and I loved it! SC has seen it a couple of times, and the movie was responsible for him adding "fly a B-25" to his bucket list of things to do before you die. *He will be checking that off his list on Sat. *and I'm so thrilled for him!! Dreams should come true.
> 
> Forever Young (1992) - IMDb
> I rented it for streaming at Amazon Videos.



Good for him. He goes after his dreams. I hope the flight is everything he has been dreaming of.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Just got done watching _Selfless,_ with Ben Kingsley and Ryan Reynolds, excellent Sci-Fi thriller.


----------



## roadfix

I watched Face of Love on Netflix last night.   Ed Harris, Robin Williams, and Annette Bening were in it.  I enjoyed this chick flick.


----------



## creative

Just watched again that old film 'Avanti' with Jack Lemmon and Juliet Mills.
(Anyone remember that one?)  I could provide the free online link upon request.

I remembered it very fondly but, although very good was not as excellent as I recalled.  Still brilliantly acted, fast paced and highly amusing though.  The soundtrack music really adds to the feel of the situation.


----------



## Dawgluver

We went to see a matinee of "Deadpool".  Good gravy, it is hilarious!  One liner and one liner after another!  If you laugh, you'll miss one!  Not for the kidlets, much violence and a bit of nudity, but it is crazy funny!

DH and I both agreed, we'll have to see it again to figure out what we missed!


----------



## Katie H

After mentioning that he'd seen it on base while he was in the army...many moons ago, we watched _Love Story_.  I'd never seen it and only knew that Ryan O'Neal and Ali McGraw were in it.  Oh, my!  Sad, sweet story.

I told Glenn he should have warned me that it would make me cry.


----------



## roadfix

I saw Love Story at a base theater also back when it first came out and recently saw it again on streaming video.   I love the soundtrack.


----------



## creative

roadfix said:


> I saw Love Story at a base theater also back when it first came out and recently saw it again on streaming video.   I love the soundtrack.


But what did you think of the actual film?  Presumably liked it to go and see it again.

I did like the film but wished they had another female lead other than Ali MacGraw.  The way she cried/showed pain just kept reminding me of a spoilt kid that didn't get their way, i.e. for (unconvincing) effect.

I am surprised that quite a few people don't seem to get the message of the film i.e. "love means never having to say you're sorry".  

I remember going to see it at the cinema with my, then, boyfriend.  At one part he was totally motionless for a long time.....I thought he had been profoundly affected by it.  However, turns out he had _cramp_!   I guess it was slightly romantic in as much as he suffered silently so as not to spoil my enjoyment.


----------



## FrankZ

We watched Pixels the other night.  Kinda dorky but it was funny and fun.


----------



## roadfix

creative said:


> But what did you think of the actual film?
> ..... Ali MacGraw.  The way she cried/showed pain just kept reminding me of a spoilt kid that didn't get their way...



This.   I actually liked her character.    I also liked her in 'Goodbye Columbus'.....haven't seen that film in decades.


----------



## roadfix

I watched 'The Great Gatsby' on Netflix last night.....the one with Robert Redford and Mia Farrow.    I first saw this film back in the 70's.  After watching the latest version of the movie a couple yrs ago I really didn't care for this 1974 version.


----------



## creative

roadfix said:


> This.   I actually liked her character.    I also liked her in 'Goodbye Columbus'.....haven't seen that film in decades.


Yes I liked her character.  It's the way she *acted* the pain/crying that grated....reminded me of a spoilt kid not getting their way e.g. the pouty (almost sulky) lips.


----------



## Kayelle

*The Academy Awards* will be tomorrow. It has always been my "Super Bowl" Sunday and I'll start watching the coverage here at 3:00 pm tomorrow.
I've seen several of the nominated movies and that always makes it more fun. I've been wanting to see *"Room"* so today I watched it on PPV and it was tremendous, much more than I ever expected. I hope it does well tomorrow. 

Will anyone but me be watching the Oscars tomorrow??
http://oscar.go.com/news/nominations/oscar-nominations-2016-the-complete-list-of-nominees


----------



## Lance Bushrod

FrankZ said:


> We watched Pixels the other night.  Kinda dorky but it was funny and fun.



Yup, me, too. I was reluctant to watch but then was taken in.

Frank, I used to hunt Taylor's Island off the Little Chop Tank and miss those trips. I've shot enough geese but miss hunting the ducks.


----------



## Cheryl J

Kay, I was just going to post about the Academy Awards being on tomorrow but you beat me to it.  I'm really looking forward to it - will definitely be glued to the TV and have some nice munchies handy. 

Funny you should mention *"Room"*.  It looks like a good one.  I've been planning to watch that on PPV this afternoon while I'm having my grilled chicken dinner.


----------



## Kayelle

Cheryl J said:


> Kay, I was just going to post about the Academy Awards being on tomorrow but you beat me to it.  I'm really looking forward to it - will definitely be glued to the TV and have some nice munchies handy.
> 
> Funny you should mention *"Room"*.  It looks like a good one.  I've been planning to watch that on PPV this afternoon while I'm having my grilled chicken dinner.



I'm SOO glad you'll see *Room* today Cheryl!! I was going to PM you about it!!


----------



## Dawgluver

I plan to watch the Academy Awards tomorrow!  I predict a lot of awards going to "The Revenant".


----------



## creative

Dawgluver said:


> I plan to watch the Academy Awards tomorrow!  I predict a lot of awards going to "The Revenant".


I prefer taping it so I can fast forward a lot of parts that don't interest me!
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I saw "*Signs*" and wanted it to be better than what it was (on its subject matter about crop circles and aliens), i.e. disappointed.


----------



## Kayelle

Dawgluver said:


> I plan to watch the Academy Awards tomorrow!  I predict a lot of awards going to "The Revenant".



Yep, I do too if there's any justice. I sure hope that Best Actress goes to Brie Larson in *Room *however.

http://oscar.go.com/nominees/actress-in-a-leading-role/brie-larson


----------



## Cheryl J

Last night 20/20 had a special called "Journey to the Oscars".  *"Looking at defining moments in the careers of some of the most notable 2016 nominees...."*
Brie Larsen was interviewed and explained why she felt compelled to do this movie, and why it touched her heart.  Caution, there are some *spoilers* in the clip, but I'm still going to watch it.  I've never heard of her until now, although she played small parts in several movies I've seen. 
Matt Damon also weighed in on filming of "The Martian". 

Here's the clip to last night's 20/20 interview with Brie.  
Brie Larson on Why She Related to Her 'Room' Character: Part 2 Video - ABC News


----------



## Kayelle

Thanks so much for leaving that link Cheryl....


----------



## Cheryl J

You're welcome, Kay.  Good interviews at that link. 

Wow...I'm going to have to watch a comedy after seeing "Room".  Made me want to call all 4 of my little grandsons and tell them I love them and am thankful they're safe, happy, and have a good life.  I didn't, but I felt like it. 

It looks like it was somewhat based on the Jaycee Dugard kidnapping story.  The acting was magnificent - that little guy who played Jack deserves an Academy Award of his own, IMO.


----------



## Kayelle

Cheryl J said:


> You're welcome, Kay.  Good interviews at that link.
> 
> Wow...I'm going to have to watch a comedy after seeing "Room".  Made me want to call all 4 of my little grandsons and tell them I love them and am thankful they're safe, happy, and have a good life.  I didn't, but I felt like it.
> 
> It looks like it was somewhat based on the Jaycee Dugard kidnapping story.  The acting was magnificent - that little guy who played Jack deserves an Academy Award of his own, IMO.



I sure agree about little Jacob Tremblay Cheryl...just remarkable!

Could Jacob Tremblay Win an Oscar For Room? | POPSUGAR Entertainment


----------



## Cheryl J

Aaargh, that link kept freezing on me so I could only read a little bit of it....pretty sure I need to do some updates on my laptop. 

Here's another link about Jacob....he's going to be a presenter on the awards this afternoon! I had Tyler this afternoon so just now turned on the TV and internet. I think this little guy is going to go far. 
'Room' director wants Jacob Tremblay to receive honourary Oscar | Entertainment & Showbiz from CTV News


----------



## jd_1138

We watched "The Chorus" last night on Netflix.  It's a fairly recent French film set in the 1950's.  It's about a down on his luck guy who has to take a job as a teacher at a boarding school for juvenile delinquents.  He starts a chorus against all the odds.


----------



## Katie H

Maybe not a movie, perhaps a documentary but it was fantastic.

It was called _A Man Named Pearl_ and is the story of Pearl Freyar a black gentleman who lives in Bishop, SC and chronicles his creative efforts at beautifying his yard through topiary designs.

Doesn't sound like much, but the story is amazing.  We got it through Netflix.


----------



## roadfix

Since Mad Max won a few awards the other night I wanted to see if it was any better than the Road Warrior movies from the early 80's.  So I watched it last night and fell asleep after all the action scenes ended....    Not my kind of movie although I liked the original Road Warrior movie I saw back some 30+ yrs ago....


----------



## jd_1138

roadfix said:


> Since Mad Max won a few awards the other night I wanted to see if it was any better than the Road Warrior movies from the early 80's.  So I watched it last night and fell asleep after all the action scenes ended....    Not my kind of movie although I liked the original Road Warrior movie I saw back some 30+ yrs ago....



Yeah I agree.  It wasn't that good.  I think it's a testament to the low quality of modern films compared to older films that _Mad Max Fury Road_ could receive so many nominations and win so many.  The original _Mad Max_ and _Road Warrior_ were both better.  Heck, even _Beyond Thunderdome_ was better.

I watched _Cooked_ last night.  It's a Netflix Original documentary series (5 episodes) and was really interesting.  It's about the fundamental science behind a lot of modern foods like cheeses, breads, etc..


----------



## jd_1138

Katie H said:


> Maybe not a movie, perhaps a documentary but it was fantastic.
> 
> It was called _A Man Named Pearl_ and is the story of Pearl Freyar a black gentleman who lives in Bishop, SC and chronicles his creative efforts at beautifying his yard through topiary designs.
> 
> Doesn't sound like much, but the story is amazing.  We got it through Netflix.



Sounds good; I will watch it this weekend.  Thanks!


----------



## Kayelle

Katie H said:


> Maybe not a movie, perhaps a documentary but it was fantastic.
> 
> It was called _A Man Named Pearl_ and is the story of Pearl Freyar a black gentleman who lives in Bishop, SC and chronicles his creative efforts at beautifying his yard through topiary designs.
> 
> Doesn't sound like much, but the story is amazing.  We got it through Netflix.



I would have like to have seen it, but it wasn't available to me at Netflix.


----------



## roadfix

We watched Sicario last night.   Good film about a rogue DEA mission in Mexico.    I don't know why waited this long to see this.


----------



## roadfix

We watched The Danish Girl last night.  I liked it.


----------



## Lance Bushrod

I watched Cooked early in the week and ready to watch it again. 

The other night watched Bridge of Spies on Netflix and recommend it.


----------



## creative

The Lady In The Van (free online - can provide the link on request)

Mostly based on real life. Very interesting - both from Alan Bennett's standpoint (who wrote the screenplay and is in it) and about the eccentric woman whose life unfolds in an intriguing way.


----------



## Kayelle

creative said:


> The Lady In The Van (*free online - can provide the link on request)
> *
> Mostly based on real life. Very interesting - both from Alan Bennett's standpoint (who wrote the screenplay and is in it) and about the eccentric woman whose life unfolds in an intriguing way.



Would love to have the link. It's a movie I've been wanting to see.


----------



## roadfix

House of Cards.   I began watching the 4th season last night.   I watched 2 episodes last night.


----------



## kleenex

I watched the Meru Documentary.   

It was 2016 top 15 finalist for best documentary Oscar.

It is about three elite climbers and their quest to climb to the top of Meru Mountain in India.   A solid piece with a lot of backstory on each of the three climbers.

http://www.merufilm.com/


----------



## roadfix

Netflix:  Watched S4-E3 of HoC last night.


----------



## roadfix

This season's House of Cards is pretty intense.   I've been watching an episode or two every night.


----------



## GotGarlic

roadfix said:


> This season's House of Cards is pretty intense.   I've been watching an episode or two every night.



We've watched a few. Got hooked on it last year. Excellent writing and acting.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I ordered up the first season of HofC from the library last week. Still waiting. Might still be waiting for it by the time the current season is over. Oh, wait, for some people it IS already over!


----------



## Katie H

We have a window of "freebies" from our dish provider so we've been recording our heads off.

Last night we watched one of the movies we'd recorded, _Last Vegas_.  Omigosh!  So funny.  We laughed, mostly out loud and when I wasn't laughing I was snickering like a little kid.  Fun and sweet at the same time.

Good cast:  Morgan Freeman, Michael Douglas, Kevin Kline, Robert De Niro, Mary Steenburgen.  If you want a giggle or two, this might do it for you.


----------



## lynnkath

Ridiculous 6 I think was one of the last ones we watched.


----------



## lynnkath

Nope, it was The Island... pretty good movie too!


----------



## Addie

The last movie I watched was The Minnions II with Pirate. He loves them and makes it a point to see both of the movies whenever he can. He got the film this time from the Library. Spike is on the list for Martian. The Library has about five copies of it and they are all out right now. So he is 247 on the list. He started at 550 when he first put in the request. We get a lot of movies from there. Unfortunately, even though they always have about four or five copies, there is still a waiting list for really popular movies.


----------



## lynnkath

We use netflix a lot! 

That's quite a wait list for movies!


----------



## roadfix

Another good Netflix original series is Narcos.


----------



## FrankZ

We watched Black Mass and Bridge of Spies.

Both well done and we enjoyed both immensely.


----------



## Cheryl J

I'm going to go outside of my usual movie genre comfort zone and go see *10 Cloverfield Lane* at tomorrow's matinee.  I'm usually not a fan of apocalyptic type movies, but this one interests me because of the rave reviews of John Goodman and Mary Elizabeth Winstead. I don't think I've ever heard of her. They sure kept this film under wraps, I just recently heard about it. (I  haven't seen *Cloverfield *from the same producer/director JJ Abrams, so I'm unbiased about the possible relation).

Anyone seen it yet? 

10 Cloverfield Lane (2016) - IMDb

_"....A young woman wakes up in a basement. It is owned by a man who claims he saved her life after pulling her from her overturned car which violently crashed along the highway. The man states that the world above them is no longer safe and is now a danger zone that threatens the rest of humanity. With no knowledge of what actually lies above and trust running thin between them, the woman questions what's true and what's not. Is the man a delusional psychotic that has a more sinister agenda for her? Or is it really hell on earth above ground like he swears?..."_


----------



## roadfix

I watched "Carol" a couple of nights ago.  I enjoyed it.   It was nominated for a couple of awards for the Academy Awards this year.  I really like the setting, as it took place in Cincinnati during the 50's.


----------



## creative

Just watched "*Due Date*" - a comedy with mismatched Robert Downey Jr. and Zach Galifianikis.  

It was enjoyable/quirky, unpredictable and often funny!


----------



## Lance Bushrod

I finally saw The Big Labowski today and tonight watched The Count of Monte Cristo which I'd not seen, either.


----------



## creative

Lance Bushrod said:


> I finally saw The Big Labowski today and tonight watched The Count of Monte Cristo which I'd not seen, either.


What did you think of them?


----------



## Lance Bushrod

creative said:


> What did you think of them?



I enjoyed The Count of Monte Cristo but didn't care for The Big Labowski. There was too much swearing and not a fan of Goodman at all, but I get it. My oldest wanted me to watch it with him and I did.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Mockingjay Parts 1&2.  They stayed true to the books and I enjoyed them.


----------



## FrankZ

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Mockingjay Parts 1&2.  They stayed true to the books and I enjoyed them.



Spoiler alert!


----------



## Lance Bushrod

Watched Mockingjay 1 last night and 2 will be tonight.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

FrankZ said:


> Spoiler alert!



Now how is that a spoiler?  Unless you plan on writing one of your own


----------



## FrankZ

Cause I read the books so now I know how it goes... sheesh


----------



## PrincessFiona60

FrankZ said:


> Cause I read the books so now I know how it goes... sheesh



But, But...I didn't know you could read read the books...


----------



## jd_1138

I watched "Fish Tank" last night on Netflix Instant.  It's a British film about a troubled teen girl with a terrible mother (and no dad around) in a dysfunctional household.  Her lousy mom gets a new boyfriend who shakes things up.  Good film -- kinda bleak but nonetheless worth a watch.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

We had the library shake the dust off of the original "The Producers" with Zero Mostel and Gene Wilder. Those blue eyes...


----------



## jd_1138

Cooking Goddess said:


> We had the library shake the dust off of the original "The Producers" with Zero Mostel and Gene Wilder. Those blue eyes...



Great film.  And speaking of Gene Wilder, we watched Willy Wonka the other day -- a film that is interwoven into the fond memories of my youth.  

“Mr. Wonka: "Don’t forget what happened to the man who suddenly got everything he wanted."

Charlie Bucket: "What happened?"

Mr. Wonka: "He lived happily ever after.”


----------



## creative

Oh "The Producers" is a hilarious film!  One that Mel Brooks rarely topped, 
although many feel that "Blazing Saddles" was as good.


----------



## Dawgluver

Any Mel Brooks movie is hilarious!  Robin Hood: Men in Tights is another.

Admittedly, Blazing Saddles and Young Frankenstein are my faves.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

You're right about that, *Dawg*. Now I'm wanting to do a Mel Brooks marathon at our house. It will have to wait until later this year. Baseball season starts on Monday and I'll be all in for the next six (and with luck, seven) months. 

Himself and I toss lines back and forth from "Young Frankenstein" a lot. Actually, it's not unusual for me to do that. A lot of times I'll use lines from plays and movies in our conversation, not to mention break out into a song as a reply to a question. (I think it annoys him a little, but I still do it.  ) However, the fact that he throws a line from "YF" as a reply is hilarious to me. Love it!


----------



## Dawgluver

Heh.  I do all that too, CG, mostly because DH is easily annoyable.  And I'm good at annoying him, just ask him.

We both love Mel Brooks movies and any musicals, I was also in a lot of them back in the day.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

You were in Mel Brooks Movies?!?  How exciting!

OK, I'm going to guess you meant community shows. Either that, or we could play "you show me your IMBD profile page and I'll show you mine". Yup, I'm on IMBD - one of the guys I met through little theatre had a small production company with his wife. They now do mostly corporate stuff, but way back in my Ohio days he wrote/produced/directed/filmed an independent movie. Both my son and I were in it. Fun stuff.


----------



## Dawgluver

No no no, but I wish!  Lots of HS and college stuff though!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> You're right about that, *Dawg*. Now I'm wanting to do a Mel Brooks marathon at our house. It will have to wait until later this year. Baseball season starts on Monday and I'll be all in for the next six (and with luck, seven) months.
> 
> Himself and I toss lines back and forth from "Young Frankenstein" a lot. Actually, it's not unusual for me to do that. A lot of times I'll use lines from plays and movies in our conversation, not to mention break out into a song as a reply to a question. (I think it annoys him a little, but I still do it.  ) However, the fact that he throws a line from "YF" as a reply is hilarious to me. Love it!





Dawgluver said:


> Heh.  I do all that too, CG, mostly because DH is easily annoyable.  And I'm good at annoying him, just ask him.
> 
> We both love Mel Brooks movies and any musicals, I was also in a lot of them back in the day.



"Werewolf"...."There wolf"  is a standard with Shrek.  YF is a staple, so is Blazing Saddles for adding into a conversation.  There are so many lines from so many movies that we add in, confuses some people but we know what we are talking about.


----------



## Dawgluver

Sort of like Klingon!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> Sort of like Klingon!



Yes, I had friends who spoke Klingon in Missoula, it was fun.


----------



## roadfix

I watched 'Misconduct' last night.    Anthony Hopkins and Al Pacino were in it and I had a hell of a time following this movie.   Camera techinque and film editing reminded me of Roman Polanski & Brian de Palma films but this movie fell way short.    Don't waste your time on this.


----------



## roadfix

"The Walk"......  great movie about the French dude who high wire walked between the Twin Towers of the WTC back in 1974. 

I also watched the documentary, "Man On Wire", several months ago on Netflix about the same subject.


----------



## LizStreithorst

I keep watching The Rocky Horror Picture Show.  I am in love with Riff Raff.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I had a Marvel-ous night the night before last, _Ant-Man_ and _Guardians of the Galaxy_.


----------



## roadfix

I saw a really bad movie last night.   10 Cloverfield Lane.


----------



## creative

roadfix said:


> I saw a really bad movie last night.   10 Cloverfield Lane.


Well the plot is menacing...do you mean bad as in not engaging/interesting?


----------



## Cheryl J

What did you not like about it, RF?  Just curious - I was going to go see it a couple of weeks ago but decided not to.


----------



## roadfix

Just to be fair I'm going to watch the movie again over the weekend.   My internet speed was slow last night and had trouble streaming the movie, beginning to end.    It was just annoying as the picture and sound quality were terrible, with sound and video out of sync.
But I really liked the guy's underground bunker though....


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I haven't seen this yet...the new _Jungle Book, _but my facility is having an employee +1 movie day.  They have contracted with the theater to have a matinee showing on the 23rd of two movies, not sure yet what the other movie is.  But, we do know the _Jungle Book,_ I am so excited!  We get in for free and free concessions.


----------



## Dawgluver

I'm eagerly awaiting the new Jungle Book too!  I've loved all the previous versions, especially the Disney one.

"Look for the bear necessities..."


----------



## roadfix

Son of Saul.   It was a Hungarian film about Jewish prisoners forced to help the Nazis in the concentration camps.    The film, mostly from these prisoners' points of view were gut wrenching to watch.


----------



## Lance Bushrod

We watched Cinderella with our granddaughter tonight.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I haven't seen this yet...the new _Jungle Book, _but my facility is having an employee +1 movie day.  They have contracted with the theater to have a matinee showing on the 23rd of two movies, not sure yet what the other movie is.  But, we do know the _Jungle Book,_ I am so excited!  We get in for free and free concessions.



I am sure you have some patients that won't be able to attend. It would be nice if the 'home' could set up a screen so all the patients can have a nice afternoon. 

Perhaps I am reading your post wrong. I am assuming the patients will be going to the theatre. Either way, it will be a great day for them. Congratulations to your Management for caring so much for their patients happiness and well being.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> I am sure you have some patients that won't be able to attend. It would be nice if the 'home' could set up a screen so all the patients can have a nice afternoon.
> 
> Perhaps I am reading your post wrong. I am assuming the patients will be going to the theatre. Either way, it will be a great day for them. Congratulations to your Management for caring so much for their patients happiness and well being.



It's an *Employee* only event.  The patients have their own Surround Sound theater in the facility, but they have to wait for the Blu-Ray.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> It's an *Employee* only event.  The patients have their own Surround Sound theater in the facility, but they have to wait for the Blu-Ray.



Now that is a company I would want to work for. They sure know how to treat not only their patients, but their employees. Have fun!


----------



## Lance Bushrod

Watching San Andreas. There is plenty of action but will be glad when it's over.


----------



## Kayelle

I went to the little local theater alone (love that) and saw "My Big Fat Greek Wedding II". Loved it and laughed myself silly. It felt great. Fun movie.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

PrincessFiona60 said:


> ...the _Jungle Book,_ I am so excited!



I'm surprised it hasn't been renamed "The Rainforest Book".    I hope you guys have a great time.


----------



## rodentraiser

Lance Bushrod said:


> Watching San Andreas. There is plenty of action but will be glad when it's over.



I just attended an earthquake seminar with with lectures by several FEMA people, a geologist, a fire captain and others. I found out that A) a large earthquake on the San Andreas fault can't produce a tidal wave like that, B) a large eathquake on the Cascadia fault won't produce a tidal wave here like that, but C) a 7.1 on the _Seattle_ fault could cause a tidal wave coming into the Puget Sound 13 feet high.

Guess who lives a block from the water? I'm on the third floor, but as this is an old brick building and we were also told the library (half a block west) and the post office (a block north) would both be destroyed in an earthquake like that, I don't have a lot of high hopes for this building.

So to keep from thinking about that, naturally, I just finished watching Christine. Can you tell I'm scraping the bottom of the barrel for movies?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Just watched _Guardians of the Galaxy_ for the umpteenth time...


----------



## Kayelle

I had really been looking forward to seeing "The Lady in the Van" with Maggie Smith and it wasn't at all what I had hoped for although as always Maggie gave a stellar performance. I wouldn't recommend it.


----------



## creative

Kayelle said:


> I had really been looking forward to seeing "The Lady in the Van" with Maggie Smith and it wasn't at all what I had hoped for although as always Maggie gave a stellar performance. I wouldn't recommend it.


I wonder how it disappointed you?  Perhaps you didn't know much about her life before you saw the film? 
 I found it interesting but then eccentrics fascinate me.


----------



## roadfix

Kayelle said:


> I went to the little local theater alone (love that) and saw "My Big Fat Greek Wedding II". Loved it and laughed myself silly. It felt great. Fun movie.


I need to see that.   I enjoyed the first one and saw it twice.   I know my dad has seen the first movie several times........that's because he's Greek.  )


----------



## Kayelle

creative said:


> I wonder how it disappointed you?  Perhaps you didn't know much about her life before you saw the film?
> I found it interesting but then eccentrics fascinate me.



Since you asked, I didn't say it wasn't interesting, it was also heart wrenching, but I thought it could have been done much better. I thought it was unnecessary and in very poor taste to go through the bathroom habits of this real life poor soul.  For one thing, the ending was just bizarre in my view, and it should have ended long before the last scene. The co star of the film with his two visible personalities was chronically annoying all the way through the film. With the exception of the always great performance of Maggie Smith, it wasn't worth my time. Again, that's only my opinion and the only one I'm entitled to.


----------



## Cheryl J

rodentraiser said:


> I just attended an earthquake seminar with with lectures by several FEMA people, a geologist, a fire captain and others. I found out that A) a large earthquake on the San Andreas fault can't produce a tidal wave like that, B) a large eathquake on the Cascadia fault won't produce a tidal wave here like that, but C) a 7.1 on the _Seattle_ fault could cause a tidal wave coming into the Puget Sound 13 feet high.
> 
> Guess who lives a block from the water? I'm on the third floor, but as this is an old brick building and we were also told the library (half a block west) and the post office (a block north) would both be destroyed in an earthquake like that, I don't have a lot of high hopes for this building.
> 
> So to keep from thinking about that, naturally, I just finished watching Christine. Can you tell I'm scraping the bottom of the barrel for movies?


 
I laughed through most of the movie *San Andreas*.  I lived on the Puget Sound for a couple of years and *RR, *you're so fortunate....it's beautiful there!


----------



## Cheryl J

I was hoping to see *Big Fat Greek Wedding II* this week, but won't be able to - unfortunately I procrastinated and this week I have Tyler all afternoon because of parent/teacher conferences and early dismissal. It might still be playing next week and if so, I'll go see it!

I want to see *Hello, My Name is Doris *with Sally Field.  I've loved her for years now, and this sounds like a fun, quirky movie to enjoy by myself in the small local theater. It's not playing yet but will be watching for it. 
Hello, My Name is DorisÂ*(2016) - Rotten Tomatoes


----------



## rodentraiser

Cheryl J said:


> I laughed through most of the movie *San Andreas*.  I lived on the Puget Sound for a couple of years and *RR, *you're so fortunate....it's beautiful there!



It is pretty here, but I do wish I could afford to go back to California to live. I lived in Northern California for 26 years and I really miss it.

By the way, I answered your question about the sour cream in the dinner thread, in case you see this first.


----------



## creative

*Going The Distance* - Initially I wasn't sure whether to stick with it since it was clearly aimed at a much younger audience (some 4 decades younger than myself!) but it was an enjoyable romcom.  Unpredictable (hallmark of a good plot), making me laugh in parts and..yes, it WAS romantic in a believable way!  Drew Barrymore in a lead role helped to make it engaging too - I like her a lot.


----------



## Addie

The Last Hurrah with Spencer Tracy. It is a B&W movie from the 50's. A fictionalized version of James Curley. A Boston mayor for four terms and also one for Governor. He was as crooked as one could be. But he did make a difference in this city. He was so loved in this city, that he was re-elected while serving a sentence in Federal Prison for Mail Fraud. When the book was written, Curley tried to sue the author, but lost. He also tried to sue the movie producers and lost that suit also.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

47 Ronin, very good movie.


----------



## roadfix

I sat through a very lousy movie last night on Netflix:  Echo Park.
The reason I watched it was because I remembered them filming practically this entire movie just around the corner from where I live in Echo Park.   I figured it was going to be a bad movie.....but I was just curious what it was about.   Rock.


----------



## SherryCarl

The last movie we watched was Madea Witness Protection. It was hilarious. My mother in law told us about it.


----------



## roadfix

Last night I watched Jungle Book with my grand kids.


----------



## roadfix

We watched Purple Rain last night over at my daughter's place.   Both my daughters were teens during the 80's and Prince was a huge deal to them.....


----------



## PrincessFiona60

We saw The Jungle Book yesterday and absolutely loved it.  

Only one crying baby in the theater and we passed her around the auditorium to keep her entertained.  It was just the employees from the facility, so everyone knew everyone.

It's a very nice theater, clean and well kept.


----------



## CharlieD

Not that what I am watching right now is anything special. Star Trek. But. I am seating by the pool in Orlando. Enjoying movie on the huge tv screen. It was only 45 degrees at home. It is around 79 here. The movie seems 19 times better than when I saw it originally.  


Sent from my iPhone using Discuss Cooking


----------



## Cooking Goddess

It's not the movie, *Charlie*, it's your location.  Sounds like you're on vacation and having a great time. Carry on...


----------



## blissful

We streamed 'The Revenant' for the past 48 hours. It was a good movie. That said, I had to look away during the bear scene until the bear rolled over on him, then I laughed. Then the scene where he got inside the horse, we'll that was just gross. 

Other than that, I really enjoyed the scenery, just loved it, and the music was excellent.


----------



## Dawgluver

The Revenant was my second favorite movie this year.  My absolute favorite was Deadpool.  Neither are for the faint of heart.

Jungle Book is next on the list to see!


----------



## Cheryl J

Princess...how nice to have a place in your workplace where employees and their families can see movies.  I smiled at the 'passing the baby around' part. 

Charlie, have a great time in sunny Florida!   Glad to hear you're on vacation. 

As for movies, I haven't watched any worth noting lately...nothing at my local movie theater that I really want to see.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Stopped at the library today to pick up something light and funny. Walked out with an oldie, "*Because I Said So*" with Diane Keaton in the lead. 90 minutes of pure fluff, lots of laughs, and just what we needed after a rough week of yuck.


----------



## Katie H

Last night we watched _The Russia House_, which was an older movie with Sean Connery and Michelle Pfeiffer, along with several other notable actors.  We really didn't know much about the film but, based on the cast, anticipated a decent movie.  Well...

We did watch it all the way through, but it was about as interesting as watching paint dry.  A big disappointment.

Although, I will say, all Sean Connery has to do to entertain me is to recite the alphabet.  At least I enjoyed watching him.


----------



## Dawgluver

Just got back from seeing The Jungle Book in 3D.  Beautiful.  I do prefer the Disney animated musical version though.  The current JB did give a couple nods to Bear Necessities and I Wanna Be Like You.


----------



## roadfix

I saw 2 movies:  The Longest Week (2014) and By the Sea (2015).


----------



## creative

roadfix said:


> I saw 2 movies:  The Longest Week (2014) and By the Sea (2015).


What did you think of them?  Any good?


----------



## Katie H

After nearly being put to sleep by _The Russia House,_ last night we watched _Woman in Gold_ starring Helen Mirren.  Very compelling film.  We really enjoyed it.  It's a "must see" in our book.


----------



## blissful

Lars And The Real Girl

It's a comedy with heart. Funny. A lesson in not judging others. Tolerance for differences. Sweet story. First I saw it and loved it. Then DH and I saw it and he loved it. Then my son and I saw it, we laughed and loved it too. Please see it if you have time. It's on amazon prime right now.


----------



## roadfix

blissful said:


> Lars And The Real Girl
> 
> It's a comedy with heart. Funny. A lesson in not judging others. Tolerance for differences. Sweet story. First I saw it and loved it. Then DH and I saw it and he loved it. Then my son and I saw it, we laughed and loved it too. Please see it if you have time. It's on amazon prime right now.


I agree, it's a wonderful film.  I saw it twice.


----------



## CharlieD

Took kids to see Jungle book last night. Kids and wife loved, me not so much.  


Sent from my iPhone using Discuss Cooking


----------



## bethzaring

For the second and third time, I watched the The Best Exotic Marigold Hotel.  I first saw it when it came out (2011) and yesterday DH promptly fell asleep when the movie started, so I played it over after he woke up.


Also watched Mystic Pizza


----------



## Kayelle

blissful said:


> Lars And The Real Girl
> 
> It's a comedy with heart. Funny. A lesson in not judging others. Tolerance for differences. Sweet story. First I saw it and loved it. Then DH and I saw it and he loved it. Then my son and I saw it, we laughed and loved it too. Please see it if you have time. It's on amazon prime right now.





roadfix said:


> I agree, it's a wonderful film.  I saw it twice.



I just finished watching that movie upon your recommendations because I honestly value them. Please don't be offended by my take on it.

I don't know how to say this tactfully, but for me it was a real stretch to be impressed by this both bizarre and unbelievable story being either inspirational or entertaining. For me, it was one of the worst movies I've ever seen, although the acting for the "living" actors was stellar!
Different strokes for different folks as they say.


----------



## Mad Cook

Katie H said:


> After nearly being put to sleep by _The Russia House,_ last night we watched _Woman in Gold_ starring Helen Mirren.  Very compelling film.  We really enjoyed it.  It's a "must see" in our book.


I'll second that, Katie. (In fact I think I did, a while back when I saw it at the local cinema).

And I don't like Helen Mirren as a rule.


----------



## creative

Kayelle said:


> I just finished watching that movie upon your recommendations because I honestly value them. Please don't be offended by my take on it.
> 
> I don't know how to say this tactfully, but for me it was a real stretch to be impressed by this both bizarre and unbelievable story being either inspirational or entertaining. For me, it was one of the worst movies I've ever seen, although the acting for the "living" actors was stellar!
> Different strokes for different folks as they say.


I didn't know about this film - Lars and the Real Girl - so I googled it.  Suffice to say that the plot line would not have appealed to me so I took it no further, i.e. I knew I would not get engaged with it. Clearly though there is fun to be had in such a story though - just not for me.


----------



## roadfix

Kayelle said:


> I just finished watching that movie upon your recommendations because I honestly value them. Please don't be offended by my take on it.
> 
> I don't know how to say this tactfully, but for me it was a real stretch to be impressed by this both bizarre and unbelievable story being either inspirational or entertaining. For me, it was one of the worst movies I've ever seen, although the acting for the "living" actors was stellar!
> Different strokes for different folks as they say.


Point well taken.  My wife felt similarly.  But I somewhat expected that from her as we rarely agree liking the same type of movies.


----------



## Kayelle

Katie H said:


> After nearly being put to sleep by _The Russia House,_ last night we watched _Woman in Gold_ starring Helen Mirren.  Very compelling film.  We really enjoyed it.  It's a "must see" in our book.





Mad Cook said:


> I'll second that, Katie. (In fact I think I did, a while back when I saw it at the local cinema).
> 
> And I don't like Helen Mirren as a rule.



I just watched *Woman in Gold* and it was a tremendous film! I had wanted to see it at the theater, but missed it at the time. I can't say enough good things about this true story, and imo *Helen Mirren* is one of the great actresses of our time!
It's available to stream for free. I wish that the parts with the German dialog had been English captioned, but one got the idea anyway.
I can't imagine anyone not being impressed with this film!


----------



## Katie H

Kayelle said:


> I just watched *Woman in Gold* and it was a tremendous film! I had wanted to see it at the theater, but missed it at the time. I can't say enough good things about this true story, and imo *Helen Mirren* is one of the great actresses of our time!
> It's available to stream for free. *I wish that the parts with the German dialog had been English captioned*, but one got the idea anyway.
> I can't imagine anyone not being impressed with this film!



That's interesting.  Our Netflix disk had English captions, so we knew what the Germans were saying.

And, you're right.  Helen Mirren is amazing.  A very talented and versatile actress.


----------



## Kayelle

Katie H said:


> That's interesting. * Our Netflix disk had English captions, so we knew what the Germans were saying.*
> 
> And, you're right.  Helen Mirren is amazing.  A very talented and versatile actress.



I suspect it was because I got it at one of those free streaming sites, it wasn't captioned. I rarely watch a movie more than once, but I might pay to get it captioned. I really want the SC to see it too as we've spent some time in Vienna and some of the scenes are just haunting. I just finished a book about the takeover of Vienna called "The Butterfly and the Violin".


----------



## Addie

I really wasn't in the mood for any heavy thinking. So I watch _*My Fair Lady*_ for the umpteenth time with Rex Harrison and Audrey Hepburn. 

Although I realize that he is to be considered the "bigger" star, some of the songs that he talks himself through, were just way too long. And they weren't really very melodious. But I was bored.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

We're knocking the dust off of old ones from the library system. Friday night we watched "*Big Night*" with Tony Shaloub and Stanley Tucci. It was OK, but slow-moving. Himself said it would have been better had it been only 42 minutes!


----------



## CharlieD

we rented The Walk last night. It is the movie about  Philippe Petit's walk between Twin Towers. Though movie did not do well in movie theaters I think it was well done and kept me on the edge of my seat. Mostly because I am scared of heights


----------



## roadfix

^^^  I agree, The Walk was a good film.   I saw it about a month ago.
I also watched a documentary on Netflix, Man on Wire, about the same subject, about a year ago.   That was very good too.


----------



## CharlieD

roadfix said:


> ^^^  I agree, The Walk was a good film.   I saw it about a month ago.
> I also watched a documentary on Netflix, Man on Wire, about the same subject, about a year ago.   That was very good too.



how close to the documentary was the Movie? I would like to read his book. Man was either a nut or an amazingly brave.


----------



## roadfix

CharlieD said:


> how close to the documentary was the Movie? I would like to read his book. Man was either a nut or an amazingly brave.


Man on Wire was only about the Twin Tower walk and focused a great deal on the pre-planning stages of the walk, if I remember.   What was different from the movie was how they "snuck" into the building, evading security and all, etc...


----------



## roadfix

We watched ROOM on Amazon last night.   Depressing film, based on a true story, about a young woman and her little son held captive in a backyard shed for several years.   Sad part was her son who was born and raised in the shed has never seen the outside.


----------



## creative

roadfix said:


> We watched ROOM on Amazon last night.   Depressing film, based on a true story, about a young woman and her little son held captive in a backyard shed for several years.   Sad part was her son who was born and raised in the shed has never seen the outside.


I imagine the uplifting part though was when they got their freedom... did this compensate for the depressing mood of the film or was it too briefly shown?


----------



## roadfix

^^^ Somewhat uplifting, but the last third of the film dealt with them adjusting back to 'normal' life.   Still a struggle, and not really a 'happy' ending.


----------



## Kayelle

I just finished watching "My Name is Doris" with Sally Field. I've always enjoyed her work and this one didn't disappoint. You can stream it for free here...
Watch Hello My Name Is Doris For Free On 123Movies.to


----------



## Kayelle

roadfix said:


> We watched ROOM on Amazon last night.   Depressing film, based on a true story, about a young woman and her little son held captive in a backyard shed for several years.   Sad part was her son who was born and raised in the shed has never seen the outside.





creative said:


> I imagine the uplifting part though was when they got their freedom... did this compensate for the depressing mood of the film or was it too briefly shown?





roadfix said:


> ^^^ Somewhat uplifting, but the last third of the film dealt with them adjusting back to 'normal' life.   Still a struggle, and not really a 'happy' ending.



Brie Larson sure deserved the Oscar she won as best actress this year. 
I agree it was a heart wrenching story most especially the first half while they were captive. If that had lasted any longer I couldn't have continued to watch it, but to me the second half made up for it. It wasn't something I'd watch again but I'm sure glad I saw it. It was a very meaningful but difficult film imo.


----------



## Dawgluver

A very sanitized version of Prince's Purple Rain on VH1.  They bleeped a lot.  It wasn't as good as I remember when I saw it when it first came out, but I enjoyed the music.


----------



## Addie

The King's Speech. Really enjoyed it. Time to make another trip to the library.


----------



## wobbly_bob

Watched the Kingsmen. I have seen it before but not for a long time. Fun stylish almost parady of bond movies.


----------



## roadfix

East Side Sushi.   An ok film about a Latina aspiring to become a sushi chef.  It immediately reminded me of the movie The Ramen Girl.   A bit corny like The Ramen Girl, very similar story line, but The Ramen Girl was a much better film.


----------



## Cheryl J

Kayelle said:


> I just finished watching "My Name is Doris" with Sally Field. I've always enjoyed her work and this one didn't disappoint. You can stream it for free here...
> Watch Hello My Name Is Doris For Free On 123Movies.to


 
Thank you for the link, Kay!  I'll definitely be watching this - it hasn't played yet in my local theater, not sure if it's going to.  I love Sally Field!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

We just watched *"Concussion"* with Will Smith. He did such an incredible job of presenting himself as someone else that it was hard to tell that it was Smith on the screen. After watching this, it pretty much puts to shame all of the fluff news with the NFL and the Patriots. Two sides unwilling to admit where they went wrong, and all of that energy and time spent on egos instead of protecting players. Makes me shake my head...


----------



## jd_1138

Cooking Goddess said:


> We're knocking the dust off of old ones from the library system. Friday night we watched "*Big Night*" with Tony Shaloub and Stanley Tucci. It was OK, but slow-moving. Himself said it would have been better had it been only 42 minutes!



I love that movie.  It's a must see for foodies.  

spoilers:

I love how at the end of the film, the brothers wake up and Stanley Tucci's character just starts making scrambled eggs for his brother and the waiter/busboy.  It's such a poignant scene that says "life goes on".

The food critic never showed up, they can't pay their suppliers, and they'll probably lose the restaurant, but it's OK because they both have each other still and they have love.  Tony Shalhoub's character has the florist lady, and Stanley Tucci's character has the lady played by Minnie Driver.  That's all we need in life -- love.  The rest of it is just icing on the cake.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Right you are, *jd*.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IheGgu-sPVw


----------



## kleenex

If you have around one hour to spare take a look at this documentary called Dogtown Redemption:

Dogtown Redemption Full Film | Video | Independent Lens | PBS

It is the Amir Soltani And Chihiro Wimbush film that looks at the lives of a few homeless people in the Oakland California area that pick up trash for recycling.  This is cut down from a full 95 minutes, but still amazing to watch.

Health problems plague a couple of them as they try to make an existence from doing recycling on a daily basis.

Not a lot of happy moments here, but you might wind up with a different perspective of these people after watching this documentary.

Supposed to be free to watch online until 8/15/2016


----------



## Katie H

Our satellite provider has been providing us with some extra movie channels as an enticement to "up" or plan.  Won't work but we've been enjoying, and recording, lots of movies.

Last night we watched one of those recordings, _The Karate Kid_.  I'd never seen it and Glenn said he thought I'd enjoy it.  I really liked it and am looking forward to seeing the sequel, which might or might not be as good.

This one was a fun, sweet film.


----------



## kleenex

I recently saw the All Things Must Pass documentary on the rise and then really hard fall of the Tower Records company.  A roughly 95 minute fun watch.

A company that started out in California and then moved on to the west coast before trying out in Japan before going really global.

The people behind the company, at least the ones that spoke for a majority of the show, were really happy to work for the company.  A good portion of the show was talking about all the booze and drugs they did together as the company was growing.  A full on party happy company.

Just for them alone the documentary is a must see, BUTT we also get...

Bruce Springsteen, Dave Ghrol, and Elton John that added some nice celebrity commentary to this piece.  Dave said it was the only place that would hire him due to his hair.  Elton said they would open the store early just for him to make his massive purchases.

As they company moved on from LP'S to CD'S the company wound up with too many bad deals.  Then Wal-mart and Target selling CD'S for at cost pricing along with Napster, internet, and iTunes doomed the company.  The Fall of the company segment did not last long, but you knew it was just coming.

In the end you saw one of the founders going to Japan to see the Tower Records Stores that were still open for business.

A full thumbs up from me and a must see.


----------



## roadfix

^^^   Yes, All Things Must Pass was an excellent documentary.   I saw it a couple of months ago.  I've shopped at their Sunset Strip location dozens of times back during the 90's.
Too bad about their demise, and it's interesting that during that time only the Japanese market stayed strong and continued to be in the black even to this day.


----------



## Caslon

Off Topic. Leonardo DiCaprio as Orson Wells. Citizen Kane wasn't a success at the box office upon release. Years later his film got recognized as the greatest picture of all time.

Martin Scorsese directs. You know it's got to happen.  Leonardo DiCaprio already resembles Orson Wells in some ways.


----------



## Katie H

We weren't around last night but night before last we watched a 1999 Val Kilmer movie entitled _At First Sight_.  Wonderful story and as Glenn especially enjoys, it was based on a true story.  Highly recommend it if you can get it through your cable or dish provider or wherever you find old films.


----------



## Kayelle

Katie H said:


> We weren't around last night but night before last we watched a 1999 Val Kilmer movie entitled _At First Sight_.  Wonderful story and as Glenn especially enjoys, it was based on a true story.  Highly recommend it if you can get it through your cable or dish provider or wherever you find old films.



Thanks Katie, I just finished watching *At First Sight* and it was wonderful!
BTW, it was made in 2013.

I streamed it for free with my Amazon Prime membership. 

https://www.amazon.com/At-First-Sig...66104374&sr=8-1&keywords=at+first+sight+movie


----------



## Katie H

Kayelle said:


> Thanks Katie, I just finished watching *At First Sight* and it was wonderful!
> BTW, it was made in 2013.
> 
> I streamed it for free with my Amazon Prime membership.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/At-First-Sig...66104374&sr=8-1&keywords=at+first+sight+movie



Glad you enjoyed it, Kayelle.  I don't see any 2013 version of it with Val Kilmer.  Everything I've found shows 1999.  Maybe I missed something.


----------



## CharlieD

I finally saw Ex Machina. Good thing it was free. It was horrible at best.


----------



## CharlieD

kleenex said:


> I recently saw the All Things Must Pass documentary on the rise and then really hard fall of the Tower Records company.  A roughly 95 minute fun watch.
> 
> A company that started out in California and then moved on to the west coast before trying out in Japan before going really global.
> 
> The people behind the company, at least the ones that spoke for a majority of the show, were really happy to work for the company.  A good portion of the show was talking about all the booze and drugs they did together as the company was growing.  A full on party happy company.
> 
> Just for them alone the documentary is a must see, BUTT we also get...
> 
> Bruce Springsteen, Dave Ghrol, and Elton John that added some nice celebrity commentary to this piece.  Dave said it was the only place that would hire him due to his hair.  Elton said they would open the store early just for him to make his massive purchases.
> 
> As they company moved on from LP'S to CD'S the company wound up with too many bad deals.  Then Wal-mart and Target selling CD'S for at cost pricing along with Napster, internet, and iTunes doomed the company.  The Fall of the company segment did not last long, but you knew it was just coming.
> 
> In the end you saw one of the founders going to Japan to see the Tower Records Stores that were still open for business.
> 
> A full thumbs up from me and a must see.



The company started around the corner from my wife's house. We used to go there. Awesome memories.


----------



## Kayelle

Katie H said:


> Glad you enjoyed it, Kayelle.  I don't see any 2013 version of it with Val Kilmer.  Everything I've found shows 1999.  Maybe I missed something.



No, my mistake Katie, I was looking at another free film and confused the dates.
I can't stop thinking about this true story.


----------



## Katie H

Kayelle said:


> I can't stop thinking about this true story.



I know.  I want to read the book.  I imagine it would be really, really good.


----------



## Kayelle

Is there a book about this story Katie? The book with the same title by Nicholas Sparks isn't this story.


----------



## Katie H

Kayelle said:


> Is there a book about this story Katie? The book with the same title by Nicholas Sparks isn't this story.



No.  The book is _To See and Not See_ by Oliver Sacks.  It's not available at my nearest local library but I'm hoping I can get it through the library-loan program between area libraries.


----------



## blissful

Oliver Sacks is also the inspiration for the movie Awakenings. There is also a related 'talk' that lasts about an hour or so, with the actual Oliver Sacks, the neurologist, speaking about neurology and all the interesting people he's met and the diseases they have, and how they relate. This is on Amazon Prime, you'll have to search around for it.


----------



## Katie H

blissful said:


> Oliver Sacks is also the inspiration for the movie Awakenings. There is also a related 'talk' that lasts about an hour or so, with the actual Oliver Sacks, the neurologist, speaking about neurology and all the interesting people he's met and the diseases they have, and how they relate. This is on Amazon Prime, you'll have to search around for it.



Thanks, blissful.  I'll have to look this up.  I think I'd find it interesting.


----------



## blissful

It's a bit about music and the mind, it was very interesting. I noodled around in Amazon Prime video and it is called:                                         *      92Y-Dr. Oliver Sacks on Music and the Mind (April 24, 2007)*

Awakenings is one of my favorite movies. I enjoyed At First Sight, too. When I was a young girl, I wanted to study Music Therapy, to help people, and after I watched the 92Y talk, I sometimes still wish I had.


Oliver Sacks spent his life helping people with all kinds of neurological issues, he's written many many books. Such an interesting guy.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eWI_Jsw9qUs

MUST
SEE
THIS
MOVIE!!


----------



## Dawgluver

Did you see it yet, K-girl?  I'm looking forward to it, as well as Finding Dory.

I think we will wait for the second week or so after the premier in order to avoid sitting with the rest of the eight year olds though...


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Secret Life of Pets comes out on July 8th, CAN"T WAIT!!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M5dnZKrUpdA

This my next obsessive movie to see it!
I was in Hawaii when they were doing
the cattle call for folks to do the voice-overs
for this new Disney movie about Hawaii...
HOW EXCITING!!!
Dawg, this movie comes at "thanksgiving"
so we'll have to wait, again!

(um, does it show that I like animated movies? like UP! Toy Story, etc... I've seen all 17 Pixar movies )


----------



## Dawgluver

Well, Moana is on my list now too!  Love the animated movies as well, as you may have noticed!


----------



## roadfix

Eye In the Sky .....watching it again tonight on the fire stick.  Great  military intelligence drama centering around a drone strike target.


Sent from my iPad using Discuss Cooking


----------



## Addie

The remake "*Stagecoach"* with Wayon Jennings, Johnny Cash, Willie Nelson, John Schneider, etc. It did hold my attention.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

_Remo Williams _and _San Andreas.  Zootopia _was not as good as I hoped it would be, but the sloths were funny.


----------



## Katie H

Oh, my!  What fun!  Last night we watched the 2008 movie, _The Maiden Heist_, with Morgan Freeman, Christopher Walken, Bill Macy and Marcia Gay Harden.

Great silly fun.  I'd never seen Walken in anything other than weird/creepy and this showed a totally different side of him.  He was almost cuddly.  Freeman was a steady constant and Macy was, well, Macy.

If you want some mental chewing gum, we recommend this highly.  Lots of viewing fun.


----------



## SherryCarl

The last movie we watched was Good Burger. My Husband had seen it but I hadn't.

Welcome to Good Burger home of the Good Burger can I take you order ?


----------



## Cheryl J

I watched "The Hundred-Foot Journey" again last night.  It had been a year or so since I'd seen it.  Helen Mirren is wonderful in this movie.


----------



## Addie

Cheryl J said:


> I watched "The Hundred-Foot Journey" again last night.  It had been a year or so since I'd seen it.  Helen Mirren is wonderful in this movie.



I have always liked Helen Mirren.


----------



## Caslon

Watched the movie "Barry Lyndon" on TCM today. An enjoyable leisurely Sunday afternoon movie for me. 18th Century period piece.  TCM was showcasing Stanley Kubrick films.


----------



## CharlieD

My daughter dragged us to see Finding Dory this weekend. I loved finding Nemo, but not this one.


----------



## CharlieD

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eWI_Jsw9qUs
> 
> MUST
> SEE
> THIS
> MOVIE!!




Can't wait to see this.


----------



## Addie

Caslon said:


> Watched the movie "Barry Lyndon" on TCM today. An enjoyable leisurely Sunday afternoon movie for me. 18th Century period piece.  TCM was showcasing Stanley Kubrick films.



I wish our cable company allowed us to pick and choose individual channels. TCM would be the very first one I would choose. But to get it, I would end up with a pile of channels that I would never watch, and would add another $30 or more to my bill. With the computer and TV right now, my bill is way too high. And that is after I upgraded from basic to the next level. So unless we get a HUGE increase from SS someday, I am stuck with what I have. 

BTW, if, and that is a big IF, we should get an increase this January, it will amount to only $.17. Since SS doesn't deal in cents, and it is under $.50, no increase.


----------



## CharlieD

Yeah, I wish all cable companies would allow that. I would probably end up with 5-6 channels instead of 100 useless garbage.  


Sent from my iPhone using Discuss Cooking


----------



## Caslon

Congress has been debating for years changing the rule that cable companies can require subscribers to purchase "packages" instead of letting them subscribe to the channels they want.


----------



## Caslon

In the real world, cable companies have to cover their overhead, thus all the junk channels that go into every package. 

There really are cable documentary channels and nature channels that are superior in content than what's offered in a basic subscribers "plan choice".   

Instead of going up another tier in channel package to get those gems, just charge me for those few superior channels from that package. Only, make it a lot less than $29.99 a month.  You can keep those other channels.


----------



## Kayelle

I loved *Bottle Shock*..The story of the early days of California wine making featuring the now  infamous, blind Paris wine tasting of 1976 that has come to be known as  "judgment of Paris" and rocking the world of wine. Great story, and fun to watch. 
You can watch it free on Amazon Prime.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00A8P370M/ref=wtls_list_ovl_mor?fullSynopsis=1


----------



## roadfix

Bottle Shock was a great movie.  I saw it several years ago on Netflix.

Last night we watched 13 Hours.     Pretty intense, fully of action, it was about the US compound attack in Benghazi a couple of years ago.


----------



## GotGarlic

I saw "Finding Dory" with a friend a couple weeks ago. It was cute and kept my attention. 

Today we went to see "The Secret Life of Pets" and had lunch after again. It was good, had some funny moments. I don't have kids, but there were a couple of scenes that I thought might be too intense for young children. But I guess kids see a lot these days.

For lunch, I had a cantaloupe-fresh mozzarella-prosciutto sandwich on French bread with basil mayo. Good stuff


----------



## rodentraiser

Marauders with Bruce Willis in it. I ended up turning it off. Why can't they just make a good bank heist movie without it turning into a major conspiracy movie all the time?


----------



## CharlieD

CharlieD said:


> Can't wait to see this.




Well, we did it. Went to see life of pets. A little funny, a little sad, a little scary, a little cute. Liked it a lot. Did not think it was movie for little kids. 


Sent from my iPhone using Discuss Cooking


----------



## Dawgluver

We sort of freaked out, CBS had a Sunday movie instead of infomercials, started at 11 am.  It was Airforce One, with Harrison Ford and Glenn Close.  Fascinating, and very timely.  From 1997, had never seen it.


----------



## Kayelle

I just finished watching another Harrison Ford movie Dawg. This is more recent called *The Age of Adaline*, and I loved it.  https://www.amazon.com/Age-Adaline-...1_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=MDH1N8CY1DX0G2VNGHTB

If anyone shares my love of the old Christopher Reeves movie *Somewhere In Time,* The Age of Adaline is a must see.


----------



## blissful

Kayelle said:


> I just finished watching another Harrison Ford movie Dawg. This is more recent called *The Age of Adaline*, and I loved it.  https://www.amazon.com/Age-Adaline-...1_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=MDH1N8CY1DX0G2VNGHTB
> 
> If anyone shares my love of the old Christopher Reeves movie *Somewhere In Time,* The Age of Adaline is a must see.



I loved the Age of Adaline too. The aging problem is also in Benjamin Button, another favorite of mine.


----------



## Kayelle

Oh yes I loved *Benjamin Button* too Bliss! That was a remarkable movie the way it was made!

I also enjoyed Ellen Burstyn playing the daughter of Adaline. Will we ever forget her in yet another wonerful aging move, *Same Time Next Year *with Allen Alda?


----------



## Cheryl J

Kayelle said:


> I just finished watching another Harrison Ford movie Dawg. This is more recent called *The Age of Adaline*, and I loved it. https://www.amazon.com/Age-Adaline-...1_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=MDH1N8CY1DX0G2VNGHTB
> 
> If anyone shares my love of the old Christopher Reeves movie *Somewhere In Time,* The Age of Adaline is a must see.


 
That sounds like a wonderful movie, Kay - thanks for the link.   I LOVE *Somewhere in Time *also, and have seen it several times.  It's been a while though and I have the DVD, maybe I'll pop it in the player tonight and watch it again. Great movie.


----------



## Kayelle

Cheryl, you'll love *The Age of Adaline*.


----------



## CharlieD

Went to see Star Trek last night. I end up going for the last showing at 10:20, I think I may have fallen asleep some time during the last part of the movie. Will have to go again. This time when I am not so tired. 
As far as review goes, I think I liked this one the least out of three.


----------



## roadfix

Kayelle said:


> I just finished watching another Harrison Ford movie Dawg. This is more recent called *The Age of Adaline*, and I loved it.  https://www.amazon.com/Age-Adaline-...1_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=MDH1N8CY1DX0G2VNGHTB
> 
> If anyone shares my love of the old Christopher Reeves movie *Somewhere In Time,* The Age of Adaline is a must see.



Yes, I've seen both films and loved them both.    I saw Somewhere In Time when it first came out in the theaters back in '81, I think?


----------



## Steve Kroll

Went to see "Star Trek Beyond" last night in full-blown IMAX 3D. The theater I went to even serves wine by the glass, so I took advantage of that as well.

So I will just say right off the bat that I am a die hard Star Trek fan and have been for 50 years now. Of the three most recent JJ Abram Trek movies, I would have to agree with CharlieD that "Beyond" is probably the weakest. But, despite a couple of glaring plot holes and overly cheesy moments, I still found it entertaining. It had plenty of action, humor, and interesting alien species - everything you expect in a Trek film.

I also have to say that 3D technology has really come into its own. The theater I went to just started using new glasses that are much lighter in weight (and non-headache inducing) than the previous versions. I thought the 3D quality of the film was absolutely seamless and had beautiful clarity on the huge screen. After a few minutes I totally forgot it was in 3D and felt immersed in the experience. Same thing when I saw "The Life of Pets" last week. Hard to believe you can feel like you are enveloped in a 3D cartoon world, but you can.


----------



## CharlieD

Steve Kroll said:


> Went to see "Star Trek Beyond" last night in full-blown IMAX 3D. The theater I went to even serves wine by the glass, so I took advantage of that as well.
> 
> So I will just say right off the bat that I am a die hard Star Trek fan and have been for 50 years now. Of the three most recent JJ Abram Trek movies, I would have to agree with CharlieD that "Beyond" is probably the weakest. But, despite a couple of glaring plot holes and overly cheesy moments, I still found it entertaining. It had plenty of action, humor, and interesting alien species - everything you expect in a Trek film.
> 
> I also have to say that 3D technology has really come into its own. The theater I went to just started using new glasses that are much lighter in weight (and non-headache inducing) than the previous versions. I thought the 3D quality of the film was absolutely seamless and had beautiful clarity on the huge screen. After a few minutes I totally forgot it was in 3D and felt immersed in the experience. Same thing when I saw "The Life of Pets" last week. Hard to believe you can feel like you are enveloped in a 3D cartoon world, but you can.



I also saw it in 3-D. Have to agree 3-D is definitely great nowadays. Especially for a movie with so many special effects it adds a lot to the experience.


----------



## CharlieD

Kayelle said:


> I just finished watching another Harrison Ford movie Dawg. This is more recent called *The Age of Adaline*, and I loved it.  https://www.amazon.com/Age-Adaline-...1_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=MDH1N8CY1DX0G2VNGHTB



Thanks for the link. I can never find anything on Amazon . Watched it last night, stayed till 1 in the morning, could not stop. Definitely a chick flick,  . Loved it. Thank you.


----------



## Katie H

Oh, my!  We had such a wonderful time watching _The Legend of Bagger Vance, _which we had recorded quite a while ago.

I knew it was something about golf, which really doesn't do much for either of us, but the cast included Matt Damon and Will Smith, so we added it to our queue. 

Boy, oh boy!  It was so much more than good old golf.  We both loved it.  Don't miss it.


----------



## Caslon

I know this western movie is old. I saw it the TCM channel the other night. "Support Your Local Sheriff", starring James Garner and Joan Hackett and Walter Brennen and Jack Elam.  James Garner acts cool and smooth as the new sheriff in a mining town. Joan Hackett is pretty (her character is smitten with the new handsome sheriff) and Walter Brennen is perfect as the mean, ornery patriarch of the family without much brains. 


Here's a scene I like.  Joan Hackett is more than happy to deliver lunch to James Garner at the sheriff's office.  Watch out tho...a string of bad men want to challenge the new fast draw sheriff.


https://vimeo.com/176516898


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I love btoh Bagger Vance and Support Your Local Sheriff...they are both great movies.  Besides...James Garner....swooooon....


----------



## Dawgluver

We went to the Sunday matinee of Finding Dory.  It was OK, but we both liked Finding Nemo better.

We were two of four in the theater.


----------



## roadfix

In my hammock while camping last night I watched Pawn Sacrifice.    Fascinating film about Bobby Fischer, the famous chess player.     
The film covered his childhood chess playing years up to becoming Grand Champion and ultimately defeating the Soviet World Champion.   And of course, his psychological issues was a major focal point in this film.


----------



## rodentraiser

I watched A Place at the Table a couple days ago. It's terrible that in a country like ours people are going hungry.


----------



## CharlieD

Watched Jack Reacher yesterday. I liked that the fight seems we're not overplayed. Usually they keep going and a nearly dead person all of a sudden gets up and starts fighting again. This was fine. An OK movie to watch in between cooking and eating dinner without paying too much attention. 


Sent from my iPhone using Discuss Cooking


----------



## CharlieD

I also saw Prometheus and It's 40, I think that's what it was called. Both pretty dumb


Sent from my iPhone using Discuss Cooking


----------



## Katie H

We watched _Lee Daniels' The Butler_ last night from our list of recorded movies.

I'm still impressed at what a wonderful job Forest Whitaker did of portraying Eugene Allen's amazing journey.  I could relate to so much of the movie, especially the devastation of Washington, DC in the late '60s.

I moved there right in the middle of all the rioting and burning and, being a country girl, was horrified at what was transpiring.

At any rate, we were again impressed with Whitaker's skills and the fine way the movie folks aged him and treated a man's life and career with dignity.

Now, THAT was a movie!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

We had borrowed two from the library over the weekend. First we watched "Woman in Gold", which I believe one of you just saw recently. It was a comment here that got me around to ordering it up from the library. Very interesting. Of course I cried at the end! Although I had never met my maternal grandfather (never had any true grandparents to know, since they all predeceased my birth by years...), the little soliloquy by Maria Altmann's dad about speaking English made me think of what my Mom would tell me about grandpa assimilating into his adopted home when he immigrated from Poland. *sniff*

The second one was "The Help". We had actually had that disc at home on two other occasions. Neither time was I able to bring myself to watch it, having gone through a box of tissues when I read the book. How can people treat others like that???? Anyway, when I picked it up this third time, the clerk at the desk assured me I would laugh more than cry. She was right, they had adjusted the film script enough to highlight some good and omit one or two of the more troubling segments.

We really enjoyed both of them. But enough of a movie break, probably, until the season changes from baseball to winter.


----------



## Cheryl J

CG....I watched* "The Help"* at the theater when it first came out...hard to believe that people were treated like that in our lifetime. Wonderful acting - oh my gosh....I haven't read the book, though.  It's really made an impression on me on how things used to be. 
 -----------------------------------------------------
I watched *"The Right Stuff"* a couple of nights ago.  Great movie, IMO.  I hadn't seen it since the mid 80's. 

From Wiki...
*The Right Stuff* is a 1983 American epic drama film that was adapted from Tom Wolfe's best-selling 1979 book of the same name about the Navy, Marine and Air Force test pilots who were involved in aeronautical research at Edwards Air Force Base, California, as well as the seven military pilots who were selected to be the astronauts for Project Mercury, the first manned spaceflight by the United States. _The Right Stuff_ stars Ed Harris, Scott Glenn, Sam Shepard, Fred Ward, Dennis Quaid and Barbara Hershey. Levon Helm is the narrator in the introduction and elsewhere in the film, as well as having a co-starring role as Air Force test pilot Jack Ridley. In 2013 the film was selected for preservation in the United States National Film Registry by the Library of Congress as being "culturally, historically, or aesthetically significant".[3]


----------



## Addie

Cheryl J said:


> CG....I watched* "The Help"* at the theater when it first came out...hard to believe that people were treated like that in our lifetime. Wonderful acting - oh my gosh....I haven't read the book, though.  It's really made an impression on me on how things used to be.
> -----------------------------------------------------
> I watched *"The Right Stuff"* a couple of nights ago.  Great movie, IMO.  I hadn't seen it since the mid 80's.
> 
> From Wiki...
> *The Right Stuff* is a 1983 American epic drama film that was adapted from Tom Wolfe's best-selling 1979 book of the same name about the Navy, Marine and Air Force test pilots who were involved in aeronautical research at Edwards Air Force Base, California, as well as the seven military pilots who were selected to be the astronauts for Project Mercury, the first manned spaceflight by the United States. _The Right Stuff_ stars Ed Harris, Scott Glenn, Sam Shepard, Fred Ward, Dennis Quaid and Barbara Hershey. Levon Helm is the narrator in the introduction and elsewhere in the film, as well as having a co-starring role as Air Force test pilot Jack Ridley. In 2013 the film was selected for preservation in the United States National Film Registry by the Library of Congress as being "culturally, historically, or aesthetically significant".[3]



I keep a running list of movies I want to see right next to the computer. Spike is right across the street from the library where he works part time. The Right Stuff just went on the list. That is quite a write-up from Wiki. 

I did borrow the book "The Help" from a woman in the building. I never did get to finish it as she wanted it back in a hurry. No further comment on that! I know Pirate would not enjoy it on film, so I will have Spike pick up a copy of the book for me also so I can finish it. 

I don't know about the rest of you, but I do pay attention to the recommendations of all of you when it comes to these movies. Thanks to all.


----------



## Kayelle

I just finished watching a terrific Helen Hunt movie... *A Good Woman*. Set in Amalfi Italy in the 30's. The story, acting, costuming, scenery were all stellar. I loved it!!
Free at prime Amazon.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000IDEQTK/ref=dv_web_wtls_list_ovl_wn_wnzw


----------



## Caslon

Kayelle said:


> I just finished watching a terrific Helen Hunt movie... *A Good Woman*. Set in Amalfi Italy in the 30's. The story, acting, costuming, scenery were all stellar. I loved it!!
> Free at prime Amazon.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000IDEQTK/ref=dv_web_wtls_list_ovl_wn_wnzw



On TCM the other night, I caught the 1960's movie "Oscar Wilde" starring Robert Morley based on a play about his scandal. 

"A Good Women" is based on one of his plays.  Hehe, it got only a 37% rating on Rotten Tomatoes, but what do critics know?

Sometimes period piece movies just work on their own.


----------



## Dawgluver

Watched "The Wolf of Wall Street" tonight on FX.  A somewhat diluted version (it wasn't Cinemax) but I really enjoyed it.  Leo DiCaprio was excellent.  Not at all what I was expecting, sort of "Caligula"-like.


----------



## Addie

rodentraiser said:


> I just attended an earthquake seminar with with lectures by several FEMA people, a geologist, a fire captain and others. I found out that A) a large earthquake on the San Andreas fault can't produce a tidal wave like that, B) a large eathquake on the Cascadia fault won't produce a tidal wave here like that, but C) a 7.1 on the _Seattle_ fault could cause a tidal wave coming into the Puget Sound 13 feet high.
> 
> Guess who lives a block from the water? I'm on the third floor, but as this is an old brick building and we were also told the library (half a block west) and the post office (a block north) would both be destroyed in an earthquake like that, I don't have a lot of high hopes for this building.
> 
> So to keep from thinking about that, naturally, I just finished watching Christine. Can you tell I'm scraping the bottom of the barrel for movies?



When I lived in Tacoma, we always look to Mt. Rainier. That was more troublesome than any concern for an earthquake. In the summer you could see small whiffs of smoke coming out. Very unnerving.


----------



## Katie H

Last night Glenn and I watched a fairly recent movie, for us, the 2015 film _The 33.

_It's the recounting of the experience the 33 Chilean miners had when they were trapped in a mine several thousand feet inside the earth.

One of the most compelling and powerful movies we've seen in a long, long while.  Miraculously, after 69 days, they all reached the surface alive.

We highly recommend it, but make sure you have ample tissues available.


----------



## CharlieD

We saw Petes Dragon last week. Very cute. I liked it. Family film. There are very few of them made now days that are worth watching. 
Also we saw Antropoid last night. Based on true story, I loved it, probably more for story than movie itself. But loved it nevertheless 


Sent from my iPhone using Discuss Cooking


----------



## expatgirl

CharlieD said:


> We saw Petes Dragon last week. Very cute. I liked it. Family film. There are very few of them made now days that are worth watching.
> Also we saw Antropoid last night. Based on true story, I loved it, probably more for story than movie itself. But loved it nevertheless
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Discuss Cooking


oh, you brought back OLD memories, Charlie, about Pete's Dragon...I loved that movie........perhaps why I liked the dragon in Shrek 1.........


----------



## Cooking Goddess

We were watching some news segment on PBS a few weeks back, with David Brooks and Mark Shields bemoaning the fact that neither major political candidate is winning the public over swimmingly. Himself said to me "what this election needs is a Brewster".  Brewster?

We watched *"Brewster's Millions"* a couple nights ago. Himself had seen it several times, this was my first time. Can you tell I'm not a big movie watcher?  We both laughed hard. It's funny, too, that he was finding T-shirts for sale that said "None of the Above". Funny, and sad.


----------



## Rocklobster

Jersey Boys. It is about The 4 Seasons. Not bad. interesting story and it was cool  to hear all of the good songs they actually had over the decades....


----------



## Dawgluver

We watched Avatar again on Saturday.  We saw it in the theater when it first came out.  Beautiful yet disturbing movie.


----------



## Katie H

Rocklobster said:


> Jersey Boys. It is about The 4 Seasons. Not bad. interesting story and it was cool  to hear all of the good songs they actually had over the decades....



You're right, Rock.  Expected it to be kind of hokey. Not bad at all and we found ourselves either _rockin'_ along with the music or tapping our feet.  Kinda fun movie.


----------



## CharlieD

Thor. The dark World. Free on Xfinity. Good thing it was free.


----------



## Katie H

As has been evidenced by most of my past posts, we don't seem to view movies that are very current.  Last night was definitely the definition of that.

Watched _The Fugitive Kind_, which was a...ready for this...a 1959 film with a very young, Marlon Brando and Joanne Woodward, among others.  Black and white, of course, which did seem to add to the dismal nature of the story.  It was a Tennessee Williams piece and, in spite of the age of the movie and the degree of film technology, it was darn good.  Victory Jory was his typical sinister self.

We enjoyed it.


----------



## Caslon

Dawgluver said:


> We watched Avatar again on Saturday.  We saw it in the theater when it first came out.  Beautiful yet disturbing movie.



What's disturbing is that director James Cameron has agreed to do 3 more Avatar movies.


----------



## Addie

On the advice of the DC members, I got _*American Sniper*_ from the library. Loved it! Tonight I will be watching *The Hundred Foot Journey* with Helen Mirren.


----------



## Katie H

Addie said:


> On the advice of the DC members, I got _*American Sniper*_ from the library. Loved it! Tonight I will be watching *The Hundred Foot Journey* with Helen Mirren.



We enjoyed both of them but, obviously, for different reasons.


----------



## CharlieD

Katie H said:


> We enjoyed both of them but, obviously, for different reasons.




Yes, indeed. Very good films. 


Sent from my iPhone using Discuss Cooking


----------



## tinlizzie

Via a Netflix DVD, I tried to watch '127 Hours'.  After watching James Franco bounding over the rocky landscape being about as ebullient as you can get, I bailed on the movie just after he became stuck.  Just couldn't watch any more, having heard how he gets unstuck.

Next night I watched 'Miller's Crossing,' starts out slowly, but builds into a satsifying (if you like the Coen brothers) film noir-ish movie.  Featured a couple of my favorite actors -- Marcia Gay Harden and John Turturro.


----------



## Mad Cook

Having a duvet day today and watching television. I found "Pimpernel Smith" with Leslie Howard (Ashley Wilkes in "Gone With The Wind"). Black and white and  made in 1941 but set in 1939 just before the invasion of Poland. Smith is an archaeology professor using digs in Germany to spirit people out of the country. Absolute hokum and full of speeche about England and freedom but great for raising moral in the dark days of 1941.

The night before I'd been watching "Yanks" (an early Richard Gere outing). It was of special interest as much of the filming took place on location in the north west of  England around where I live. Scenes were shot on location in Oldham, Glossop, Stalybridge, Stockport and other surrounding areas. I live near Stockport and Tetley the Wonder Horse lives at Glossop. My mother told me, years ago, that the scenes at the dance where a black soldier danced with a white local girl and caused a riot and afterwards all the English girls went and asked the black soldiers to dance as a matter of principle, actually occured in a dance hall in another part of england. The scene was filmed in the Town Hall at Hyde, where I used to live.


----------



## roadfix

tinlizzie said:


> I tried to watch '127 Hours'.  After watching James Franco bounding over the rocky landscape being about as ebullient as you can get, I bailed on the movie just after he became stuck.  Just couldn't watch any more, having heard how he gets unstuck.



I loved that film.....watched it when it first came out.


----------



## Katie H

Last night we watched a 1981 movie, _The French Lieutenant's Woman.  _We were happy we didn't pay money to see it in the theater.  I remember there being a lot of hype about it when it came out.  Don't understand why.

We watched it all the way through because we kept hoping it would go somewhere or have some substance.

It starred Jeremy Irons and Meryl Streep when they were YOUNG, oh boy, were they young!


----------



## Steve Kroll

Right now, watching "A Walk in the Clouds." It's sappy, but entertaining.


----------



## Cheryl J

Steve Kroll said:


> Right now, watching "A Walk in the Clouds." It's sappy, but entertaining.


 
I loved that movie.


----------



## Mad Cook

Katie H said:


> Last night we watched a 1981 movie, _The French Lieutenant's Woman.  _We were happy we didn't pay money to see it in the theater.  I remember there being a lot of hype about it when it came out.  Don't understand why.
> 
> We watched it all the way through because we kept hoping it would go somewhere or have some substance.
> 
> It starred Jeremy Irons and Meryl Streep when they were YOUNG, oh boy, were they young!


I'm with you on "The F L's Woman".


----------



## Mad Cook

Steve Kroll said:


> Right now, watching "A Walk in the Clouds." It's sappy, but entertaining.


Yes, I enjoyed that. Not a great film but quite entertaining.


----------



## Mad Cook

Going to see the new Woody Allan film on Monday - "Cafe Society". Watch this space. 

I love our old-fashioned, proper cinema. It knocks spots off the big modern multi-plexes. An old-fashioned cinema with lots of leg room and much of the original art deco decoration which has been carefully cared for by the private owners of the cinema (only 2 owners in the 60 years I've been going to it) and ice creams in the interval brought round by the usherettes (yes, we have those too).


----------



## CakePoet

Last movie I saw was maze runner,  a totally OK movie, seen better but I enjoyed it.

Sadly I cant sit in cinemas anymore since I cant sit still  for a whole movie, so it me in the couch at home.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CakePoet said:


> Last movie I saw was maze runner,  a totally OK movie, seen better but I enjoyed it.
> 
> Sadly I cant sit in cinemas anymore since I cant sit still  for a whole movie, so it me in the couch at home.



You can list any movie you have watched, doesn't have to be seen in the theater.


----------



## Kayelle

We went and saw *Sully *today.

 Another Tom Hanks winner! "The miracle on the Hudson" was perfectly depicted and beautifully directed by Clint Eastwood. It's a nail biter with the details, and we were both on the edge of our seats. Not to be missed!!
If you can see it in a theater, it's well worth the full "impact".


----------



## Cheryl J

Kay....funny you should mention that.  I was going to go see *Sully* at the matinee today, but decided I'd grill instead and go see it tomorrow.  Then daughter called and asked me if I'd watch Tyler tomorrow so she and hubby could have a lunch and movie date, of course I said yes.  

I won't be able to see it until next weekend, because Tyler comes over after school. Been really looking forward to it, and glad to hear it got a good review from you.  I'm a big Tom Hanks fan and this one looks like a *good* one!


----------



## Kayelle

You're going to love *Sully *Cheryl. There's so much more to the story to keep it even more intriguing than the story we all saw on the news. It was so very well done and moving, it was quite emotional. What a pleasure to see a feel good flick!


----------



## Souschef

As a pilot, and someone who had Airbus as a customer when I was working, the film was really great! I really recommend it!


----------



## Cheryl J

I knew I should've gone to see it today while I had the chance!  Looking forward to it.  There haven't been any good films at the theater in quite some time. (IMO)


----------



## Cheryl J

I stumbled upon this a few days ago and saved it - interesting read about the movie and the facts. They stuck pretty close to the actual event.  

Sully Movie vs True Story of Miracle on the Hudson, Flight 1549


----------



## Kayelle

That's a great link, thanks Cheryl.
The movie next week will be all the sweeter after enjoying your little guy.


----------



## Mad Cook

*"Cafe Society"*

We went to see the new Woody Allan film last night. Not sure how good it was in the general scheme of things but I enjoyed it. Set in the mid to late 1930s and very much in that genre. Great musical score but a very odd end. 

One novel thing for a 21st century film - whilst there were references to character X having an affaire with character Y, there was no nudity or rolling about in sweaty sheets. (I always think the actor/esses who are lumbered with those sort of scenes never _quite _avoid looking uncomfortable/embarrassed.)

One good thing - although many famous film names were dropped none of the owners actually appeared, so no complaints about the performance of modern actors and actresses trying to pull off great and not so great "Stars" of the past.


----------



## Mad Cook

Cheryl J said:


> I stumbled upon this a few days ago and saved it - interesting read about the movie and the facts. They stuck pretty close to the actual event.
> 
> Sully Movie vs True Story of Miracle on the Hudson, Flight 1549


Saw the trailer for this last night at the cinema. I can remember the press coverage of the accident when it happened. Thought it was an amazing feat.

Doesn't Tom Hanks look old!


----------



## roadfix

Cheryl J said:


> I stumbled upon this a few days ago and saved it - interesting read about the movie and the facts. They stuck pretty close to the actual event.
> 
> Sully Movie vs True Story of Miracle on the Hudson, Flight 1549



Fascinating link.  Thanks.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Mad Cook said:


> Saw the trailer for this last night at the cinema...Doesn't Tom Hanks look old!


Make-up, most likely. Didn't they do a great job? He was just on some late night talk show and looked his wonderful self and not-so-old.


----------



## Cheryl J

You're welcome, Kay and Roadfix.  I thought it was a pretty good article, too.  

Yes, they did a good job of 'aging' Tom Hanks.


----------



## expatgirl

was jetlagged and watched `'The Client`' at 2am in the morning.........what a great movie with attorneys Susan Sarnadon playing off Tommy ```Lee ``Jones..........on netflix...........


----------



## expatgirl

Sarandon


----------



## Cheryl J

I went to see *Sully *at the matinee today.  WOW, what a great film!  Kayelle hit the nail on the head - it was an edge of the seater, and Tom Hanks was brilliant in it.  Thoroughly enjoyed it, and highly recommend it.  

One of the things that stood out to me was the Air Traffic Controllers - we all know what a stressful position that is, and I'm glad they included that part of it in the movie.  I couldn't imagine being responsible for seeing that the airspace is safe for routine take offs and landings, let alone something like this happening.  

There were more people in the theater than I've seen in a long time - probably 20 or so.  But then again it was Sunday, and I usually go to the weekday matinees.


----------



## Dawgluver

Sully is on the list!


----------



## Kayelle

So glad you loved it too Cheryl. Even a week later, I'm still thinking about it.

Dawg, although everyone knows the basic story, none of us knew the "story behind the story" that makes *Sully* such a remarkable movie.


----------



## Dawgluver

Hm. Thanks Kay and Cheryl, it sounds like a matinee might be in the works!  DH might be annoyed though.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Cheryl J said:


> ...One of the things that stood out to me was the Air Traffic Controllers - we all know what a stressful position that is, and I'm glad they included that part of it in the movie...


My BF back home has a brother who was an ATC. He was on the verge of a nervous breakdown and had to step away from the controller's position. He still works for the FAA, but in an administrative position. From what I understand, burn-out is not uncommon for people in that job.


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> My BF back home has a brother who was an ATC. He was on the verge of a nervous breakdown and had to step away from the controller's position. He still works for the FAA, but in an administrative position. From what I understand, burn-out is not uncommon for people in that job.



Living so close to the airport, Eastie has what they call crashing pads. This is multiple apartments with several beds in each room for stewardesses on a layover and one for the ATC. Although most of them live right here in close proximity to the airport, they could certainly drive home after their shift. But during  inclement weather sometimes they really need a place to crash and calm down. It is a very stressful job. They do not like taking their work home. The sad part is that their pay comes nowhere near what they are worth. The different airlines pay the rent for these apartments. They also pay someone to go in and clean them.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Those are called "crash pads", *Addie*.  When we were helping Goober move from AZ back to OH, we checked out of our hotel one day before he was ready to leave. Oops. Instead of our $65-a-day long-term rental, we had to get a room for one night. It was during Cactus League season, and rooms were harder to find than hens' teeth. After multiple calls to hotels, one did say that they had a crash pad that was not needed, as the crew was OK'd to fly. $159 for one night?  Well, Oh-Kay.  Turns out the crew HAD been in the room, but only long enough to grab a bite to eat - bagel bags and coffee cups were on the table and nightstand. Lucky us, when I called the front desk the manager apologized, knocked $60 off the price, and gave us two passes for breakfast the next day, each worth $15. Worked for us!

****************************************

Watched "Trainwreck". Yup, it WAS one. Aptly named. Now we were not expecting Shakespeare. After all, it was written by Amy Schumer - she of the crude humor. The lead male was Bill Hader. Cannot believe he's been as successful as he has been in show business. Whatever. WHY, then, did we get it from the library? Because we wanted to see if Cleveland Cavaliers' LeBron James could act. Well, as Himself said after the movie, "it's pretty pathetic when the two basketball players in the movie (Amar'e Stoudemire had a bit part) are better actors than the actors". At least it was a freebie library loaner.

Himself moseyed over to IMDB to check its star rating. Then, just for S&Gs, he checked the rating for the independent movie I was in. It got a higher rating!  Of course, the only people who saw THAT movie were basically the friends and families of the people IN it, but that's OK. I still think I'm pretty cool...


----------



## CharlieD

Just saw Brooklyn. I did not like the book, ok I loved the book, until the very end, that's when I hated the book. The movie sure was not nearly as good as book was. And the end was even worse, then the end of the book.


----------



## jd_1138

We watched "Sunset Song" last night on Netflix Instant.  It's about a young lady growing up in a Scottish farming family in the early 1900's with a difficult father.

It's a good movie.  If you like period pieces -- especially ones set in the UK, you'll enjoy it.


----------



## expatgirl

The Boy in Striped Pajamas or something similar.....it's on `netflix now....oh, goodness, do not watch this if you are depressed.........this movie will kill you..........it's wonderfully acted, scripted,...........it  just has such has a sad ending, so sad............


----------



## GotGarlic

expatgirl said:


> The Boy in Striped Pajamas or something similar.....it's on `netflix now....oh, goodness, do not watch this if you are depressed.........this movie will kill you..........it's wonderfully acted, scripted,...........it  just has such has a sad ending, so sad............



We watched it last spring and I agree with everything you said. Very good movie, but very sad


----------



## expatgirl

Uncle Bob said:


> Flag of Our Fathers....
> 
> Hey I am a baby boomer...I have a lot respect for "The Greatest Generation!
> My father was at Iwo Jima...


Just watched ``'`i t `happpened one night with Clark Gable and Claudette Cobert ...........still loved it..........and `i've totally given up on this stupid computer`````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````'


----------



## roadfix

USS Indianapolis:  Men of Courage.  
Nicolas Cage plays the part of the Captain.    Overall, terrible movie.   Bad acting, bad special effects, everything about the movie was terrible.


----------



## blissful

The Maze Runner. It was a good movie. Not great. Reminded me in some of the scenes  and some of the sound/music of The Hunger Games. It begs for the sequel at the end.


----------



## CharlieD

blissful said:


> The Maze Runner. It was a good movie. Not great. Reminded me in some of the scenes  and some of the sound/music of The Hunger Games. It begs for the sequel at the end.




I did not see that one. But I so the sequel. Kind of wrong way of doing it. But it was free on cable. 


Sent from my iPhone using Discuss Cooking


----------



## Katie H

expatgirl said:


> Just watched ``'`i t `happpened one night with Clark Gable and Claudette Cobert ...........still loved it..........and `i've totally given up on this stupid computer`````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````'



Omigosh, I love that movie.  It's one of my favorites and so funny/sexy/sweet.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I picked up two "debate night" DVDs at the library on Monday. Tuesday evening we watched "Arsenic and Old Lace". Laughed my bee-hind off during the entire thing! I've never seen the movie, only the staged play. Cary Grant's mugging was priceless. 

This was the first play we had ever taken our kids to, when they were middle-school-age-ish. Small community playhouse. When it was over, our son was out of his seat like a bullet, off to talk to the cast and to find out details about auditioning for plays. Meanwhile, Loverly was wandering all around the stage, checking out the set design and props. They might be twins, but the birth circumstances are the only similarity between them.


----------



## CharlieD

We watched Fantastic 4 last night from 2015. How many versions of that movie did they make?


Sent from my iPhone using Discuss Cooking


----------



## LPBeier

We watched Xmen The Apocolypse on the weekend. I like how they tie in little details like how Xavier lost his hair and Logan escaping from Striker. I found it a little gorier than previous Xmen movies - yes they are all violent, and Logan has hacked people up, but you don't usually see that much blood.


----------



## dragnlaw

My daughter and I watched "Tangled"  I love animated and it was good.  

Then we watched "Deadpool" & loved it!  Laughed all the way thru, even more than 'Tangled'.  

When I watch a movie I want to come away with a smile on my face.  Ridiculous violence I don't mind - it is fake, but

stupid, sadistic, realistic violence I do not like - it has no place in my entertainment category.  It is not entertainment, it is a horrific glorification of what is quite possibly true.


----------



## Dawgluver

Deadpool is one of my faves!  Absolutely hilarious, and totally inappropriate!


----------



## CharlieD

The Revenant. Too violent.


----------



## Katie H

We watched a really, really old one:  _Lilies of the Field_.  Glenn had never seen it and by the time we were halfway through, he was building a "shappel" along with Homer and good old Mother Superior.


----------



## blissful

CharlieD said:


> The Revenant. Too violent.


I thought so too, but DH liked it because he is also a trapper.


----------



## roadfix

Captain Fantastic.    I liked it.


----------



## Farmer Jon

13 hours the secret soldiers of Benghazi. I found this to be a very powerful and emotional movie. Very violent but to see what these people went through was horrible. The men who wanted to help but were held back by politics and bureaucrats. IT was crazy. You couldn't make this up. It sucks you in. You get scared them mad then scared again.
As good a movie as American sniper except you wont cry at the end. Or maybe you will. Its a good one. 

I seen the revenant also. IT was pretty good I guess. Wife liked it.


----------



## GotGarlic

Farmer Jon said:


> 13 hours the secret soldiers of Benghazi. I found this to be a very powerful and emotional movie. Very violent but to see what these people went through was horrible. The men who wanted to help but were held back by politics and bureaucrats. IT was crazy. You couldn't make this up. It sucks you in. You get scared them mad then scared again.
> As good a movie as American sniper except you wont cry at the end. Or maybe you will. Its a good one.



You know that movie is fiction and not a documentary, right? It doesn't portray what actually happened.


----------



## dragnlaw

THE HARROWING 
TRUE ACCOUNT FROM
THE BRAVE MEN ON THE 
GROUND WHO FOUGHT BACK 
DURING THE BATTLE OF BENGHAZI
13 HOURS presents, for the first time ever, the true account of the events of September 11, 2012, when terrorists attacked the US State Department Special Mission Compound and a nearby CIA station called the Annex in Benghazi, Libya. ***

***
13 HOURS is a stunning, eye-opening, and intense book — but most importantly, it is the truth. The story of what happened to these men — and what they accomplished — is unforgettable.
*Mitchell Zuckoff is the author of six previous nonfiction books, *including the New York Times bestsellers Lost in Shangri-La and Frozen in Time, and a professor of journalism at Boston University. The Annex Security Team consists of six CIA contract operators who responded to the September 11, 2012, attack in Benghazi.

All movies will take "poetic license" somewhere for the selling value but they are telling a story based on true facts.


----------



## Katie H

Last night we watched Paul Newman in _The Color of Money._  It was an old movie and had Tom Cruise and Forest Whitaker when they were, literally, little boys...in their early 20s.  Still such a good movie and Newman would cause me to crawl over broken glass toward those blue eyes even in his 60s.  Be still my heart!


----------



## GotGarlic

dragnlaw said:


> THE HARROWING
> TRUE ACCOUNT FROM
> THE BRAVE MEN ON THE
> GROUND WHO FOUGHT BACK
> DURING THE BATTLE OF BENGHAZI
> 13 HOURS presents, for the first time ever, the true account of the events of September 11, 2012, when terrorists attacked the US State Department Special Mission Compound and a nearby CIA station called the Annex in Benghazi, Libya. ***
> 
> ***
> 13 HOURS is a stunning, eye-opening, and intense book — but most importantly, it is the truth. The story of what happened to these men — and what they accomplished — is unforgettable.
> *Mitchell Zuckoff is the author of six previous nonfiction books, *including the New York Times bestsellers Lost in Shangri-La and Frozen in Time, and a professor of journalism at Boston University. The Annex Security Team consists of six CIA contract operators who responded to the September 11, 2012, attack in Benghazi.
> 
> All movies will take "poetic license" somewhere for the selling value but they are telling a story based on true facts.



Where did that quote come from? Sounds like breathless marketing copy to me. The book and movie are based on a few facts; it also misrepresents much of what happened. 

Check this out. Even the Republican-led Congressional committees that investigated the attack said that nothing could have been done to save the lives of those lost: http://www.mercurynews.com/2016/01/20/13-hours-how-accurate-is-the-benghazi-movie/


----------



## CharlieD

GotGarlic said:


> Even the Republican-led Congressional committees that investigated the attack said that nothing could have been done to save the lives of those lost: ’13 Hours’: How accurate is the Benghazi movie? – The Mercury News



  As pretty much every American made movie I've seen have taken "a poetic licence" in production, I am sure so did this one. I actually have not seen it. And the fact that the lost lives could not have been saved at that particular moment, I do not have any doubts about that. However the honor of our embassador (who was rapped and burned with a catlle prod) and his life and lives of other could have been saved, would powers that eb have done what they supposed to have done prior to the incident. 
Sad story no matter what, no matter how you look at it.


----------



## CharlieD

Stumbled on "Contraband" last night. Free on cable. The movies was so bad that it was only at the very end that I remembered that I have seen it before. I guess I had to put it out of my mind. Hope to forget it very soon once again. What a waste of two hours.


----------



## roadfix

Watched Big Eyes again, this time on Netflix streaming.   Good film.


----------



## GotGarlic

CharlieD said:


> As pretty much every American made movie I've seen have taken "a poetic licence" in production, I am sure so did this one. I actually have not seen it. And the fact that the lost lives could not have been saved at that particular moment, I do not have any doubts about that. However the honor of our embassador (who was rapped and burned with a catlle prod) and his life and lives of other could have been saved, would powers that eb have done what they supposed to have done prior to the incident.
> Sad story no matter what, no matter how you look at it.



None of that is true, Charlie. It was certainly a tragedy, but it can be a dangerous job. The makers of that movie were not just taking poetic license; they deliberately misrepresented what happened in order to present a false, inflammatory narrative. 

From http://www.snopes.com/politics/military/stevens.asp



> "A Libyan doctor who treated Stevens said he died of severe asphyxiation, apparently from smoke. In a sign of the chaos of during the attack, Stevens was brought alone by Libyans to the Benghazi Medical Center with no other Americans, and no one at the facility knew who he was, the doctor, Ziad Abu Zeid, told The Associated Press.*
> 
> "Stevens was practically dead when he arrived close to*1 a.m.,*but "we tried to revive him for an hour and a half but with no success," Abu Zeid said. The ambassador had bleeding in his stomach because of the asphyxiation but no other injuries, he said."



That article has much more information that's well worth reading.


----------



## CakePoet

Had a romantic evening with my husband..... we cant do romance at all, we watched The Grey and yeah, weird film about oil riggers and weird wolfs.


----------



## dragnlaw

My son finally set up and showed me how to access NetFlix.  So after nearly a week being afraid to turn it on - I got brave last night. Figured I better figure out my free month before it was up!

Then I sent him the following message-

"Ok... here's the deal... if you have not heard from me in 3 days, pls some out and pull the plug on the TV, slap me outta my trance and spoon some chicken soup down my throat.  (Expletive...)
Oh yeah, and please feed the geese and try to resuscitate Maya (dog)."

I know htere are a lot of pros and cons to NetFlix but folks...  please let me have my wallowing until the trance wears off...


----------



## roadfix

Netflix finally raised my monthly streaming rate to $9.99.   I was paying $7.99 a month for like forever.    Still worth the price of admission.


----------



## dragnlaw

harumph...  I'm starting off at $9.99.


----------



## LPBeier

We just watched the latest Star Trek movie. I don't think it was my favourite of this (so far) trilogy. But it wasn't bad.

I did like the chats between Bones and Spock. That was brilliant casting on both accounts. I see a lot of similarities to the originals when they are together.


----------



## CharlieD

LPBeier said:


> We just watched the latest Star Trek movie. I don't think it was my favourite of this (so far) trilogy. But it wasn't bad.
> 
> 
> 
> I did like the chats between Bones and Spock. That was brilliant casting on both accounts. I see a lot of similarities to the originals when they are together.




Same feeling exactly 


Sent from my iPhone using Discuss Cooking


----------



## dragnlaw




----------



## Farmer Jon

GotGarlic said:


> You know that movie is fiction and not a documentary, right? It doesn't portray what actually happened.


I actually listened to a interview on the radio night before last. They had a guy on that was actually there. He consulted with the producers of the movie. I didn't catch his name I missed the very beginning. Even though it is fiction it pretty much went down just like the movie portrays. 

This is the last I am going to say about that I don't want to start  a political debate.


----------



## CharlieD

Watched Gravity last night. Maybe I don't understand the rating system Xfinity has. It had like 90% and 85 %, maybe they meant it is 90% total garbage. Though I would give whole 100% garbage. 


Sent from my iPhone using Discuss Cooking


----------



## blissful

A Sea of Trees

If you are the kind of person that loves scenery,  trees, walking through a forest, a person's internal struggle with  grief, with loneliness, all kinds of normal feelings, you might like  this movie.

If you are the kind of person that like tanks, war,  helicopters, shooting, gory, killing, loud music, shocking scenes,  horror, blood, suspense, you might not like this movie.

I loved this movie, it had a good ending, it was a lovely movie, I'd watch it again anytime.


----------



## CharlieD

I guess I hit a streak of bad luck with movies. Saw "Chronicle" last night. It's going from bad to worse.


----------



## Dawgluver

DH and I went to see a late matinee of Moana.  What a beautiful movie.  We both absolutely loved it.  Sort of our thing as we both love being in the ocean.


----------



## buckytom

I watched The Wrestler today. I liked it very much. Gritty, harsh, and well directed. Mickey Rourke and Marisa Tomei look like they were made for the parts.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I've watched so many movies today that I can't remember them all.

Close Encounters of the Third Kind
The Magnificent Seven
Deja Vu
The Good Dinosaur
John Dies at the End
Sweet Home Alabama
SW: The Force Awakens...


----------



## rodentraiser

Watched Sully last night. It was OK and it did hold my attention. But it wasn't my favorite. Predictable and a little slow.


----------



## Addie

Unfortunately, I tuned in just to hear the bell ring for Clarence get his wings on "_It's A Wonderful Life"_


----------



## kleenex

Over at CMT.com they now have up for free a 2016 award winning documentary that you can watch.  The documentary is called Chicken People...

Chicken People: Full Episode | CMT

The documentary looks at the world of chicken shows.  Just like the Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show for the people that just love dogs we have a group of people that are just as dedicated or just nuts for chicken.

The documentary looks at three different contestants as they get ready for the big 2015 Ohio competition.   Shari McCollough that has loads of chickens she takes care of.  Brian Caraker who has help from his family as his day job is a singer in Branson Missouri.  And finally Brian Knox that works with a tractor pulling team who breads loads of chickens.

One thing I loved in this documentary was the animated illustrations.  They really looked nice and gave me more information than I really knew on a chicken.  One thing I learned is we had loads of different breads of chicken.

You could really tell those three contestants fully care about chicken.  Brian Knox fully knows who the grandparents are of each chicken he has using a number system in an attempt to create the perfect looking chicken.

The judges in the competition were brutal.  They were so nitpicky.  I could not tell what was the best looking chicken was, but the judges were so picky on a chicken being off colored or not enough hair on head of the silkie chicken.

I certainly give this documentary a big thumbs up and is a must see.


----------



## Dawgluver

Interesting, Kleenex.  While I could watch dog shows for days, and could even squeeze in a cat show, I've never heard of a chicken show.


----------



## rodentraiser

I saw that movie listed and I debated whether or not to watch it. I've showed dogs, rats, mice, and model horses, but I never considered showing any chickens. I also thought Best in Show was the most hilarious tongue-in-cheek parody of a dog show I've ever seen, except it wasn't really so much of a parody as it was the real thing! LOL I might have to give that chicken movie a look see.


I just finished watching The Ghost and the Darkness. I always liked Val Kilmer and Michael Douglas, and this is a good movie from start to finish.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

We loved Best in Show, *rr*! Actually, all of Christopher Guest's are pretty funny! I especially liked "Waiting for Guffman" since I've done community theatre.


----------



## CharlieD

kleenex said:


> Over at CMT.com they now have up for free a 2016 award winning documentary that you can watch.  The documentary is called Chicken People...
> 
> Chicken People: Full Episode | CMT




I tried to watch it, but I guess only paid customers are able to watch thru that link.


----------



## rodentraiser

Cooking Goddess said:


> We loved Best in Show, *rr*! Actually, all of Christopher Guest's are pretty funny! I especially liked "Waiting for Guffman" since I've done community theatre.



And Best in Show is so true to life!


----------



## kleenex

Dawgluver said:


> Interesting, Kleenex.  While I could watch dog shows for days, and could even squeeze in a cat show, I've never heard of a chicken show.



I think you might be most likely to see a chicken show like this at a state fair, bu even I do not know how popular they are.



rodentraiser said:


> I saw that movie listed and I debated whether or not to watch it. I've showed dogs, rats, mice, and model horses, but I never considered showing any chickens.



I think the show was listed a couple weeks ago on a Wednesday for air on CMT. 



CharlieD said:


> I tried to watch it, but I guess only paid customers are able to watch thru that link.



Yeah...  That is how the website works.  I hope they do another TV airing of it.  Solid documentary.

*To see just the trailer for this documentary:*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S9ZShxa6wJ0

To see a clip of the documentary showing off the quality illustrations I loved so much:

https://youtu.be/p6dtY_rN7Jo


----------



## Dawgluver

Apparently DH and I are saps.  Eight year old saps.  We watched Mary Poppins, and later, Frozen.  We both sang along with MP, and "Let It Go" from Frozen.  Kids at heart.


----------



## LPBeier

We watched "How the Grinch Stole Christmas" Sunday night with Jim Carey. So funny!

I watched a Hallmark movie tonight - "A Princess For Christmas". The normal formula romance but it was good.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LPBeier said:


> We watched "How the Grinch Stole Christmas" Sunday night with Jim Carey. So funny!
> 
> I watched a Hallmark movie tonight - "A Princess For Christmas". The normal formula romance but it was good.



I've been calling them the "Harlequin Romance Christmas" movies,  Shrek is watching three or four a day


----------



## dragnlaw

They are great when there is nothing else of note on, you're too tired to think, and you don't want a lot of swearing and kabooms, etc...

I tape a few to have on hand when I've had it with the real world.


----------



## Cheryl J

I've been watching a fair amount of "Harlequin" Hallmark and Lifetime Christmas movies lately, too.  Predictable and you don't have to analyze possible plot twists.  I think I'll get out the yearly "The Holiday" and National Lampoons "Christmas Vacation" DVD's to watch in the next few days.  Ha.


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I've been calling them the "Harlequin Romance Christmas" movies,  Shrek is watching three or four a day



That is a good name for them for sure. Last year I don't know how many I watched but not so much this year! TB tells me to watch them while he is at work


----------



## Kayelle

I watched a really good movie today called* "The Words"*. It had a fantastic cast and a different story I really enjoyed. Check it out for more info here..
If you have Amazon Prime, it's free..

https://www.amazon.com/Words-Olivia-Wilde/dp/B00A95Q7AI/ref=cm_cr_arp_d_pb_opt?ie=UTF8


----------



## Caslon

Kayelle said:


> I watched a really good movie today called* "The Words"*. It had a fantastic cast and a different story I really enjoyed.



Kayelle, some movies hit at the right time, I agree.


----------



## blissful

I saw WORDS, too. I liked it, it was an interesting story on many levels. I watched it at least twice.


----------



## Kayelle

Had I known how good *"The Words"* was, I would have asked SC to watch it with me. I seldom watch a movie more than once but this one is well worth seeing again with him.


----------



## roadfix

Kayelle said:


> Had I known how good *"The Words"* was, I would have asked SC to watch it with me. I seldom watch a movie more than once but this one is well worth seeing again with him.



My kind of movie, just read about it.   I just downloaded the extended version from itunes onto my phone.   I'll watch it this weekend while camping.


----------



## Whiskadoodle

We went to see Fantastic Beasts and Where to Find Them yesterday.   I thought it was fine/ good/ with a kind of subtle storyline.   even the violence, what little there was,  was kind of sub-dued. The fantastic beasts were indeed Fantastic.


----------



## Dawgluver

That's one I want to see too, Whisk.


----------



## Whiskadoodle

Dawgluver said:


> That's one I want to see too, Whisk.



Johnny Depp has a cameo role near the end.  Look for him as he's a chameleon in real life and even more so in movies.


----------



## ChefsHat

Finally got to seeing Forrest Gump - it was one of the few movies that lived up to the hype for me!


----------



## CharlieD

ChefsHat said:


> Finally got to seeing Forrest Gump - it was one of the few movies that lived up to the hype for me!




Oh wow, took you a while. 


Sent from my iPhone using Discuss Cooking


----------



## Addie

CharlieD said:


> Oh wow, took you a while.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Discuss Cooking



It sure did! There are some movies I could watch over and over. Forest Gump is right up there with Magnificent Seven, The Great Escape, Gone With The Wind, etc.


----------



## Farmer Jon

Ghostbusters! Watching 2 right now.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

_Star Wars_ Marathon is going on now...will never tire of them.


----------



## buckytom

Ooh, what channel?

I watched The Green Mile this morning. Makes me eyes get dust in them every time.


----------



## GotGarlic

The Star Wars marathon is on TNT. 

I've been watching Almost Famous while doing stuff in the kitchen. Kinda fun, and good music


----------



## Dawgluver

Oooh!  Star Wars marathon, I'm on it!


----------



## GotGarlic

I should be making salad, but Dirty Dancing came on...


----------



## buckytom

No one puts a salad in the corner. No one.


----------



## GotGarlic




----------



## Cooking Goddess

buckytom said:


> No one puts a salad in the corner. No one.


 No, what *GG* said:


----------



## PrincessFiona60

buckytom said:


> Ooh, what channel?
> 
> I watched The Green Mile this morning. Makes me eyes get dust in them every time.




Sorry Bucky, I was busy in the Cantina...


----------



## roadfix

Indignation


----------



## Dawgluver

More Star Wars marathon on today!  TNT is on DirecTv channel 245.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Oh don't tell me that...I'm supposed to be doing laundry and cleaning the kitchen.


----------



## GotGarlic

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Oh don't tell me that...I'm supposed to be doing laundry and cleaning the kitchen.



You can do it! I eventually got my salad made while watching Dirty Dancing... and I didn't even cut myself!


----------



## Dawgluver

Binge watched some Christmas movies:  A Christmas Story last night, and tonight, Elf, National Lampoon's Christmas Vacation, and Scrooged.  I'm movied out for awhile.


----------



## roadfix

Family get together movie marathon on Xmas Day....    
Rogue One.....not much of a Star Wars fan but sat through this movie.
Patriots Day.....griping movie about the Boston Marathon bombing, we enjoyed it.
Denial.....so so, British court room drama about the Jewish Holocaust.


----------



## buckytom

Season 1 of Game of Thrones is on HBO2 today.


----------



## Addie

I woke up in the middle of the night to catch West Side Story right at the beginning. Managed to stay awake for the whole movie.


----------



## Addie

roadfix said:


> Family get together movie marathon on Xmas Day....
> Rogue One.....not much of a Star Wars fan but sat through this movie.
> Patriots Day.....griping movie about the Boston Marathon bombing, we enjoyed it.
> Denial.....so so, British court room drama about the Jewish Holocaust.



I don't think I will be able to watch Patriot's Day. There has been a lot of comment that it is too soon to make this movie. And I think it is right. Our wounds are still raw and the memories are still fresh in our minds.


----------



## CharlieD

Addie said:


> It sure did! There are some movies I could watch over and over. Forest Gump is right up there with Magnificent Seven, The Great Escape, Gone With The Wind, etc.



those are some good movies. Add shawshank redemption to it.


----------



## CharlieD

went to see Sing, upon youngest daughter request. I really did not want to go. Judging by trailer I thought it was stupid. Oh, my  was I embarrassed to admit how much I loved it.


----------



## blissful

Mr Church--I really liked it. I recommend it.


----------



## jd_1138

*Land Girls -- BBC period drama on Netflix*

Wife and I started watching "Land Girls" a few days ago on Netflix.  It's a BBC period drama set in WW2 England about the Women's Land Army.  British women worked the farms and ranches because most of the men were involved with the war.  It sort of focuses on 4 or 5 of the young women who come out to a country estate owned by a royal (minor royals) I think (Lord and his Lady?).  All 15 episodes of it are on Netflix Instant.  It's really an entertaining program.  Wife wanted to watch "Downton Abbey", but it's not on Netflix so this sort of is a good substitute.


----------



## GotGarlic

jd_1138 said:


> Wife and I started watching "Land Girls" a few days ago on Netflix.  It's a BBC period drama set in WW2 England about the Women's Land Army.  British women worked the farms and ranches because most of the men were involved with the war.  It sort of focuses on 4 or 5 of the young women who come out to a country estate owned by a royal (minor royals) I think (Lord and his Lady?).  All 15 episodes of it are on Netflix Instant.  It's really an entertaining program.  Wife wanted to watch "Downton Abbey", but it's not on Netflix so this sort of is a good substitute.



Thanks for mentioning that - sounds really interesting. 

Downton Abbey is on Amazon Prime Video if you have that.


----------



## jd_1138

GotGarlic said:


> Thanks for mentioning that - sounds really interesting.
> 
> Downton Abbey is on Amazon Prime Video if you have that.



I wish we had Amazon Prime.  Yeah, you'll like Land Girls if you enjoy BBC period pieces.


----------



## LPBeier

We just finished watching Jason Bourne. It was pretty good. Great to see Matt Damon in it again.


----------



## roadfix

Just watched Paterson.....about a bus drive / poet in Paterson, NJ.   I got into it but my wife fell asleep a third of the way into the movie.


Sent from my iPad using Discuss Cooking


----------



## CakePoet

Spectral , not bad, not good , a perfect popcorn flick


----------



## kleenex

The next documentary I looked at is Best Kept Secret:

VUDU - Watch Movies

If you sign up for a free Vudu account you can watch this documentary for free with ads which is what I did.

The documentary is about NJ teacher Janet Mino at Newark's JFK High School which is a special school that deals with special needs kids with various medical problems.  Janet is dealing with kids with various levels of autism and one student with just down's syndrome.  They mainly look at three of her students in her graduating class in this documentary.  They will all be turning 21 and will be forced out of the system.

Janet really cares for these students.  As we go through the final school year we see the small triumphs of these students like writing or typing their name.  Learning about Oprah and Obama.  We also see Janet going around town trying to find programs and jobs for these students which was not that easy to do.

Janet really wants more for her students that what she can find for them.  She does find some adult day programs students they can go to.

The best student in the class is Erik who is the least autistic of the bunch.  She tried to find some work for him at a local Burger King, but that did not work out so well in the end.

The documentary is a must see as it touches on a subject you just do not get to see talked about much. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lplNwi4KkR8


----------



## Katie H

Last night we viewed our Netflix choice of  _Olympus Has Fallen_, which definitely held our interest and, at times, had us on the edge of our seats.

Tonight we followed with _London Has Fallen_, which was just as good as he first offering.  Lots of action and, again, at times we were at the edge of our seats.

Highly recommend both.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

We watched _White House Down _and _Pan _with Hugh Jackman, enjoyed both.


----------



## rodentraiser

I just finished watching the 1963 movie "The Haunting" with Julie Harris. I saw that as a child and I've loved it ever since. To me, that is a really scary movie, but with none of the gore and hysteria of movies today.


----------



## CharlieD

Just came back from Fantastic Beasts. Enjoyed it a lot. There 5 more to come. One thing, and I know my wife not the only one that hates me for it, but I get so involved and emotional, I scream, ok maybe not scream, comments. 


Sent from my iPhone using Discuss Cooking


----------



## buckytom

Lol, Chuck. They can't hear you, you know.

DW and I watched A Blast From the Past tonight. 

It's a really cute movie. I wish I could dance like Brendan Faser. And the Honus Wagner card on the top of his pile of cards was a funny touch that was overlooked. 
My old neighbor has a box like that with 5 Mickey Mantle rookie cards.


----------



## Addie

Pirate and I spent tonight watching _Kundun_ The story about the Dalia Lama. Rather slow at the beginning, but interesting. I wanted to reach into the screen and slap that spoiled little brat. Pirate yelling at me to calm down, it is just a story.


----------



## roadfix

Watching 2 lengthy films tonight:
Hidden Figures
Handmaiden


Sent from my iPad using Discuss Cooking


----------



## Addie

_Some Like It Hot_ is on. It has been so many years since I watched it. I wanted to watch it tonight. But I am tired and think I would fall asleep right in the middle.


----------



## CWS4322

Flimmer. A Swedish movie that my bro had downloaded.


----------



## roadfix

Nocturnal Animals:   Dark, and I didn't quite get the ending...


Sent from my iPad using Discuss Cooking


----------



## Dawgluver

The Guardians of the Galaxy.  Meh.


----------



## Caslon

TCM ran some Alfred Hitchcock movies today.  I always seem to catch "Marnie" at the right time to enjoy it. Late Sunday morning, mid afternoon. Tippi Hendron is pretty and vulnerable, and Sean Connery is ultra masculine yet caring.


----------



## CharlieD

I forgot (no pan intended), we watched : https://www.amazon.com/Robot-Frank-...qid=1483571982&sr=1-2&keywords=Frank+Langella

We loved it.


----------



## CWS4322

Not a movie, but I downloaded the 3 seasons of Lilyhammer. Mom, Dad, and I watched Season 1, episodes 1 and 2, got 22 more to go to binge watch the 3 seasons. They both loved the two episodes. Nice to have Mom watching TV and engaged--she laughed, ate popcorn, and didn't fall asleep during the 2 episodes.


----------



## Cheryl J

"Flight of the Phoenix" with Dennis Quaid. Good movie. I've seen it before, but it's been several years. 

I also finally watched "Shrek" for the first time!  Cute movie, I really enjoyed it.


----------



## rodentraiser

Prophet's Prey. Not really an eye-opener, as I was aware of most of the things the FLDS does. What I was surprised about was finding out that Jon Krakauer was helping Sam Brower track down Warren Jeffs. I like Krakauer and his books. 

So the movie led me to look up the book Prophet's Prey at the library and I got a lot more of the back story, especially the back story of the Texas YFZ raid.


----------



## GotGarlic

rodentraiser said:


> Prophet's Prey. Not really an eye-opener, as I was aware of most of the things the FLDS does. What I was surprised about was finding out that Jon Krakauer was helping Sam Brower track down Warren Jeffs. I like Krakauer and his books.
> 
> So the movie led me to look up the book Prophet's Prey at the library and I got a lot more of the back story, especially the back story of the Texas YFZ raid.



I have no idea at all what you're talking about.


----------



## Cheryl J

rodentraiser said:


> Prophet's Prey. Not really an eye-opener, as I was aware of most of the things the FLDS does. What I was surprised about was finding out that Jon Krakauer was helping Sam Brower track down Warren Jeffs. I like Krakauer and his books.
> 
> So the movie led me to look up the book Prophet's Prey at the library and I got a lot more of the back story, especially the back story of the Texas YFZ raid.


 
I remember when they finally found Jeffs. So glad he is serving a life sentence, but his legacy is living on, unfortunately.


----------



## Addie

_Lady In The Corner_ Starring Loretta Young and Brian Keith. (1989) It was the last movie she made.


----------



## Farmer Jon

Ride along 2. It was pretty good


----------



## Caslon

Some movie channel ran 1975's "3 Days of the Condor." Heavy movie. Starring a handsome Robert Redford, and a pretty Faye Dunaway. A CIA within the CIA? Max Von Sydow also stars and is one of my fave actors. He plays a hitman who is working for the "Company" as an independent "contractor".  Cliff Robertson stars as a CIA chief who is somewhat in the dark too, along with Redford, but who defends the "Company" as a necessary evil.  Robert Redford's character talking about his CIA job..."I just read books!!!"


----------



## rodentraiser

GotGarlic said:


> I have no idea at all what you're talking about.



The FLDS is a fundamentalist offshoot of the Mormons who still believe in polygamy. There are small groups of polygamists all over the US, but the ones most people have heard of are the ones in Hildale and Colorado City, right on the Utah/Arizona border. 

Their group, they call it the UEP, owns all the land in the town, so they used to be able to kick people out of their homes whenever they want. They do have people in the town that have been kicked out of the religion, and then the FLDS tried to drive them out of the town by cutting off water and electricity. 

The women are used totally to have children and nothing else. The teenage boys are kicked out of the community and left to fend for themselves. The teenage girls are married off to older men. The first marriage is a legal one, then the others are "spiritual" marriages. Because the other wives aren't legally married, they qualify for food stamps and welfare. The families have to give all their food stamps to the main church and the group that runs the church decides who gets what. 

The young girls and women are abused, but they aren't allowed to leave the cult. The entire town, including the mayor and the police force, are FLDS. If a girl tries to escape and is caught, she'll be returned back to her abuser by the police.

Anyhoo, Warren Jeffs is the leader of the whole shebang at this point and several years ago, they went after him for giving away underage girls in marriage and for having sex with underage girls himself. He went on the run, got caught, and is now in jail serving a couple of life sentences. Meantime, he still runs his cult by phone. If he says no dogs, no Christmas, no wearing red, the people there are so brainwashed they do whatever he says.

There are also some FLDS compounds in other states, like in Colorado, the Black Hills of South Dakota, and one in Texas, along with one in Canada and in Mexico.

Back in 2010, there was a hoax phone call to several people from someone who claimed she was at the Texas compound (called Yearning for Zion) and being abused. At the time, it was decided that the authorities would need to find the girl. What they found instead were almost 500 kids in the cult, several of them obviously underage and either pregnant or with babies. Texas first removed the kids, then found out they had no place to keep them all, and returned them.

Things are looking up, however. There have been recent court cases where people living in the Hildale/Colorado City area have sued the UEP for kicking them out of their houses and for cutting the services, and have won. And just recently, the Feds are going after them for food stamp fraud. That's a big one. The only problem is, while this case is going on, a lot of women and children are hungry now.

Anyway, Sam Brower is a Mormon private investigator who spent years looking for Jeffs while he was on the run. The man who helped him, Jon Krakauer, was the guy who climbed Everest in 1996 when all those climbers died and he wrote a book about it called 'Into Thin Air'. Jon got involved with the FLDS when he was passing through the two towns, stopped for gas, and was harassed when he went to check them out. He subsequently wrote the book 'Under the Banner of Heaven'. 

It's not on right now, but I've been watching a show called Escaping from Polygamy on TV and I think it'll be back for the third season. That's a good show to watch. 

Maybe I should have put all this in a PM.




Cheryl J said:


> I remember when they finally found Jeffs. So  glad he is serving a life sentence, but his legacy is living on,  unfortunately.



I personally think someone should just impersonate him and give "good" messages to that group by phone, so they can get out from under his thumb.





Caslon said:


> Some movie channel ran 1975's "3 Days of the  Condor." Heavy movie. Starring a handsome Robert Redford, and a pretty  Faye Dunaway. A CIA within the CIA? Max Von Sydow also stars and is one  of my fave actors. He plays a hitman who is working for the "Company" as  an independent "contractor".  Cliff Robertson stars as a CIA chief who  is somewhat in the dark too, along with Redford, but who defends the  "Company" as a necessary evil.  Robert Redford's character talking about  his CIA job..."I just read books!!!"



I love that movie. Especially the part when Redford predicts the rain.


----------



## Caslon

rodentraiser said:


> I love that movie. Especially the part when Redford predicts the rain.



No offence, but... huh?  Redford predicting rain?  Wha?

It's a movie that took me a few views to figure out.

CIA Higgins (Cliff Robertson)  seems like the bad guy, but he's juggling two CIA's and trying to maintain.


----------



## GotGarlic

rodentraiser said:


> The FLDS is a fundamentalist offshoot of the Mormons who still believe in polygamy. There are small groups of polygamists all over the US, but the ones most people have heard of are the ones in Hildale and Colorado City, right on the Utah/Arizona border...



Wow, fascinating story. It's bizarre what goes on in some places that you rarely hear about. I do remember some of that now. I hope things continue to improve.


----------



## Caslon

Sounds almost like a Twilight Zone episode.


----------



## rodentraiser

Caslon said:


> No offence, but... huh?  Redford predicting rain?  Wha?
> 
> It's a movie that took me a few views to figure out.
> 
> CIA Higgins (Cliff Robertson)  seems like the bad guy, but he's juggling two CIA's and trying to maintain.



Yeah. Some place in the movie he comes in and says it's going to rain at 10am (I think that's the time). Then when he goes out to get his lunch, it starts raining right when he said it would.


----------



## Farmer Jon

rodentraiser said:


> Prophet's Prey. Not really an eye-opener, as I was aware of most of the things the FLDS does. What I was surprised about was finding out that Jon Krakauer was helping Sam Brower track down Warren Jeffs. I like Krakauer and his books.
> 
> So the movie led me to look up the book Prophet's Prey at the library and I got a lot more of the back story, especially the back story of the Texas YFZ raid.


Is that on net flix or something?


----------



## CharlieD

Caslon said:


> Some movie channel ran 1975's "3 Days of the Condor." ...!!!"



One of the Best movies Ever.


----------



## Flour

At the theater, rogue one; at home return of the jedi. yes, my husband says he is star warsed out. I on the other hand, am not. I find his lack of interest disturbing.


----------



## roadfix

Kayelle said:


> I watched a really good movie today called* "The Words"*. It had a fantastic cast and a different story I really enjoyed.




I finally watched this movie tonight.   I loved it.



Sent from my iPad using Discuss Cooking


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Flour said:


> At the theater, rogue one; at home return of the jedi. yes, my husband says he is star warsed out. I on the other hand, am not. I find his lack of interest disturbing.



If I could, I would watch Star Wars (any movie) every day.  I love that Universe.


----------



## Addie

Got Sully finally! When I first put my name down for it, I was 78 on the list. I will be watching it today sometime.


----------



## buckytom

Don't you hate it when you need to sleep and one of your favourite all time movies comes on? I should have been asleep hours ago, but then Jeremiah Johnson was on AMC. 

I so badly want to go camping now. In the snow, by myself, like I used to so many times when I was younger.

There's something about the solitude in the forest in winter. Just walking into the mountains alone,  in the snow, until it's far enough. Setting up camp, cutting and splitting wood, getting the fire going, making a hot meal, drinking wine warmed in a goat skin because beer and water freezes, and watching the early sun set over a ridge. The only sounds are the wind in the trees, and your own heart beat.


----------



## Caslon

I might catch that upcoming movie "The Founder" about Ray Kroc, the "founder" of McDonalds as we know it today. I don't necessarily like Michael Keaton. That part may fit him the way I don't necessarily like him. Like in Beetlejuice. Ha!


----------



## Addie

_The Corn Is Green_ starring Bette Davis


----------



## Kayelle

roadfix said:


> I finally watched this movie tonight.   I loved it.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Discuss Cooking



I'm so glad you loved it too RF. With a cast and story like that, I'm surprised that it was not a blockbuster hit in 2012! Sometimes some of the best movies like *The Words *just slip through the Hollyweird cracks.


----------



## roadfix

Kayelle said:


> I'm so glad you loved it too RF. With a cast and story like that, I'm surprised that it was not a blockbuster hit in 2012! Sometimes some of the best movies like *The Words *just slip through the Hollyweird cracks.



Yes, it was a wonderful film.    
There's not enough romantics in this world, even 'Somewhere in Time' (another one of my favorites) didn't do too well at the box office either.


----------



## Kayelle

I wish everyone would go to the movies to see* "Hidden Figures"*. We both loved it!!

I lived through those times totally unaware of the roll black women had in NASA. It was a real eye opener and a fantastic true story every American should see. 

http://www.fandango.com/hiddenfigures_192068/movieoverview


----------



## Caslon

I think there's some kind of modern day women movement a happening.


----------



## Farmer Jon

Watched Cop Car with Kevin Bacon in it. Pretty good. Dumb ending.

Sent from my VK810 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## roadfix

Scrolling through movie titles on Hulu and Netflix and can't find anything interesting.   So no movie for me tonight!


Sent from my iPad using Discuss Cooking


----------



## kleenex

The newest documentary I watched was Joe's Violin.   This documentary was nominated this year for an Oscar for best documentary short.

You can view it here for free:

Watch The Screening Room | Joe’s Violin | The New Yorker Video | CNE

The running time is under 25 minutes.

What makes this documentary so special is Joe and his life story.  The documentary is also about a donated violin and who got the donated violin, but without Joe this documentary does not exist.

I certainly say this documentary is worth the watch for Joe.  It was also nicely produced and edited as well.


----------



## Cheryl J

Addie said:


> Got Sully finally! When I first put my name down for it, I was 78 on the list. I will be watching it today sometime.



Did you like it, Addie?


----------



## Cheryl J

Kayelle said:


> I wish everyone would go to the movies to see* "Hidden Figures"*. We both loved it!!
> 
> I lived through those times totally unaware of the roll black women had in NASA. It was a real eye opener and a fantastic true story every American should see.
> 
> Hidden Figures (2017) | Fandango



This is playing now at my local theater....I'm really hoping to go see it!  Thank you for the reviews, Kay.


----------



## Addie

Cheryl J said:


> Did you like it, Addie?



Yes I did. I made the mistake of listening (or being put off) by what other viewers had to say. So I was expecting to see streams and streams of newsreel films. The director knew we all had seen for a few days all the news reels over and over again. So he didn't spend too much time with that. What the story told was the aftermath of what Sully had to go through to prove that his decision was the right one. Well worth watching. Reminds you of what jerks there are in this world. And Sully isn't one of them.


----------



## Addie

kleenex said:


> The newest documentary I watched was Joe's Violin.   This documentary was nominated this year for an Oscar for best documentary short.
> 
> You can view it here for free:
> 
> Watch The Screening Room | Joe’s Violin | The New Yorker Video | CNE
> 
> The running time is under 25 minutes.
> 
> What makes this documentary so special is Joe and his life story.  The documentary is also about a donated violin and who got the donated violin, but without Joe this documentary does not exist.
> 
> I certainly say this documentary is worth the watch for Joe.  It was also nicely produced and edited as well.



All I can say is OMG! What a powerful story! I hope it wins an Oscar. Thanks Kleenix.


----------



## roadfix

Watched La La Land last night.   Good film, but not into musicals.    It was streaming well so I sat through the whole thing.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

In light of all of this political hoop-de-doo by some of these so-called celebrities,  
we are refraining from handing over any of our hard earned money (have ya seen the price of a movie ticket? GEEZ LOUISE!) to these yahoos!!


----------



## roadfix

I haven't been inside a movie theater since 2006, I believe....


----------



## Addie

Pirate ordered some Pet Cartoon movie. There are four movies on it. He watched it last night. I kind of was listening. I am not fond of child movies. I have outgrown cartoons. He never will.


----------



## caseydog

Addie said:


> Pirate ordered some Pet Cartoon movie. There are four movies on it. He watched it last night. I kind of was listening. I am not fond of child movies. I have outgrown cartoons. He never will.



Was it _The Secret Lives of Pets_? I want to see that. 

The last movie I watched was a few nights ago. I watched the newest version of _Magnificent 7_. It has been decades since I saw the previous version, so I can't really compare them. I watched _Seven Samurai_ back in College, which inspried the Magnicant 7, but don't remember much of it, either.  

I have _Sully_ rented on iTunes. I'll watch it soon. 

CD


----------



## Addie

caseydog said:


> Was it _The Secret Lives of Pets_? I want to see that.
> 
> The last movie I watched was a few nights ago. I watched the newest version of _Magnificent 7_. It has been decades since I saw the previous version, so I can't really compare them. I watched _Seven Samurai_ back in College, which inspried the Magnicant 7, but don't remember much of it, either.
> 
> I have _Sully_ rented on iTunes. I'll watch it soon.
> 
> CD



It is _The Secret Lives Of Pets._ I get all the movies we watch at home from my Public Library, free. 

I will watch _The Magnificent Seven_ any time it is on. It is so well done. But I refuse to watch _The Magnificent Seven Returns._ You can't improve on a masterpiece.


----------



## caseydog

Addie said:


> It is _The Secret Lives Of Pets._ I get all the movies we watch at home from my Public Library, free.
> 
> I will watch _The Magnificent Seven_ any time it is on. It is so well done. But I refuse to watch _The Magnificent Seven Returns._ You can't improve on a masterpiece.



_Return of the Seven_ was a 1960s sequel. I had to look it up -- I'd never heard of it.

The one I watched the other night is a new movie. Lot's of violence, as you would expect today. Well acted and produced -- just violent. 

I watched _Sully_ tonight. It was very good. Being who I am, I'll have to research to see how accurate it was. A blessing and a curse of mine. 

CD


----------



## roadfix

caseydog said:


> I watched _Sully_ tonight. It was very good. Being who I am, I'll have to research to see how accurate it was. A blessing and a curse of mine.
> 
> CD




You'll probably feel the same with Hidden Figures as I did when I watched it.   It was a great movie, however.


----------



## Addie

caseydog said:


> _Return of the Seven_ was a 1960s sequel. I had to look it up -- I'd never heard of it.
> 
> The one I watched the other night is a new movie. Lot's of violence, as you would expect today. Well acted and produced -- just violent.
> 
> I watched _Sully_ tonight. It was very good. Being who I am, I'll have to research to see how accurate it was. A blessing and a curse of mine.
> 
> CD



What upset the powers that be is that they would have to settle all those suits plus the loss of a very expensive plane. Although I think the plane was well insured. They needed someone to blame.


----------



## Katie H

If you haven't seen it yet, I highly recommend _The Finest Hours_.  It's the true story of the rescue of men from a tanker ship broken in half.  The rescue was done by the U.S. Coast Guard and was phenomenal in that the whole operation took place during an awful storm off the coast of New England in 1952.  Unbelievable and compelling story.

Be warned, you'll need tissues...a lot of them.


----------



## CharlieD

Strange. I thought I posted that I watched "Bridges of spies" Excellent. It was quite interesting for me to watch. Because there was a Russian/Soviet movie made back in 70's about the very same incident. Quite a difference I'll tell you. I have to go back and watch it now again to remember details.


----------



## roadfix

Woman in Gold....on Netflix streaming, a true, recent story about a woman where her family possessions were stolen by the Nazis at the beginning of WWII.    Very good movie.


----------



## Kayelle

Katie H said:


> If you haven't seen it yet, I highly recommend *The Finest Hours.*  It's the true story of the rescue of men from a tanker ship broken in half.  The rescue was done by the U.S. Coast Guard and was phenomenal in that the whole operation took place during an awful storm off the coast of New England in 1952.  Unbelievable and compelling story.
> 
> Be warned, you'll need tissues...a lot of them.



I sure second your thoughts Katie..........that is a great movie!!



roadfix said:


> .*Woman in Gold.*..on Netflix streaming, a true, recent story about a woman where her family possessions were stolen by the Nazis at the beginning of WWII.    Very good movie.



Outstanding movie RF!!!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

roadfix said:


> Woman in Gold....on Netflix streaming, a true, recent story about a woman where her family possessions were stolen by the Nazis at the beginning of WWII.    Very good movie.


Himself and I both enjoyed that one a lot. It's hard to not like a movie with Helen Mirren in it - she is a great actress.


----------



## jd_1138

For the fans of low key really good foreign films, _The Measure of a Man_ was really good.  We watched it last night.  It's about a French man struggling to find a job and to raise his disabled son.  It's on Netflix Instant.  It stars Vincent Lindon who is also great in _Diary of a Chambermaid_ (also on Netflix Instant).

Both films lack the CGI special effects and explosions of the typical Hollywood film -- which is a benefit in my book.


----------



## roadfix

I just watched 'Journey To Greenland' on Netflix streaming at work (it's been a very slow day at work).   Nice, low key French film about 2 young guys visiting a tiny village in Greenland to see one of their dads who've settled there.    I enjoyed it very much.


----------



## Caslon

For fans of vintage made-for-TV movies, I just purchased and watched "The Amazing Howard Hughes" 1975 mini-series on DVD (edited/shortened). Tommy Lee Jones is  cocky assured playing Howard Hughes. In my opinion, Jones captured the role of Hughes better than Leonardo DiCaprio did in 2004's "The Aviator."


----------



## Caslon

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NLuXod8bR0Q&t=2s


----------



## CakePoet

Pride and prejudice and zombies, I really liked it.


----------



## caseydog

I watched the second Jack Reacher movie on Friday. Good entertainment, lots of gratuitous violence, not much else. Hey, sometimes that's enough. A few hours of escape from reality. 

CD


----------



## CharlieD

Watched Russian movie on Youtube. The Russian version of the same events as portrayed in Bridges of Spices. Quite a difference.


----------



## roadfix

The Light Between Oceans.  Good movie.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Watched "The Fear Of Darkness". Still trying to figure out the ending. I must have missed some clues.


----------



## roadfix

Hell or High Water.   Good flick.  A little violent towards the end.


----------



## mcrx

Keeping Up with the Joneses and Miss Peregrine's School for Peculiar Children (movie night!)


----------



## roadfix

Not into these kinds of movies but I just watched Rambo 4......


----------



## LPBeier

We finally watched Antman. I really didn't think I was going to enjoy it but I did!


----------



## GotGarlic

We saw "Fences" with Denzel Washington and Viola Davis on Friday. It was mesmerizing - really well done. 

If you watch "Grimm," you'll also recognize Russell Hornsby, who plays Hank.


----------



## GotGarlic

Forgot to post the pictures of the inside of the theater. It's a great place to watch a movie. There are phones on the tables that you use to call the kitchen with your order and the wait staff are very good at delivering the food, etc., in the dark without being obtrusive. 

We had a great time. 

http://www.commodoretheatre.com/


----------



## Addie

We watched _Four Brothers_ last night. A really mesmerizing movie. A lot of violence, but without it, you had no story. It was about three fully grown black boys and two white ones who were adopted as foster children by a white woman. When she is murdered, they avenge her death. 

Pirate and I have such different tastes in movies. But every so often he comes up with a good one. Now I am waiting for Spike to pick up _The Final Hours/I] on the recommendation of someone here. I have a soft spot for the Coast Guard and the men who serve in it._


----------



## tinlizzie

A 2008 Western, Appaloosa, starring Ed Harris & Viggo Mortensen, with Jeremy Irons playing a smarmy bad guy.  Very good, I thought.  My only quibble was the casting of Rene Zellweger as the femme fatale.

A couple of nights ago, watched Gosford Park.  What a wonderful cast!  Written by Downtown Abbey author, Julian Fellowes.

Both Netflix DVDs.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Hi, *taxy*! Good to see ya!

We watched "*Truman*" last night. Slowly but surely we're catching up on movies we've wanted to see...since 1995. We're a little slow.

It was hard to tell Gary Sinise from Harry Truman as the movie progressed. He's such a good actor. Having done theatre as an old woman before I was old, I was especially impressed with the aging that the make-up department accomplished. Both Harry and Bess really looked like they had aged in real life.


----------



## CharlieD

Oh my gosh. I have the Xfinity, so there are free movies one can watch "On Demand". I made a mistake of watching Don Jon. It had good ratings, it had Scarlet Johanesen (whom I don't like), Joseph Gordon-Levitt (whom I lke) and Joseph Gordon-Levitt (whom I like even more). Oh my gosh (did I say that already?) this movie could not have been worse or more stupid than it was. I kept waiting for some sort of ... I don't even know what.... Stupid, stupid, stupid. Stay as far away as you can if you ever run across this movie.


----------



## roadfix

Just got done watching Lion.


----------



## Mad Cook

roadfix said:


> Just got done watching Lion.


Yes, I went to see it at the "Pictures" last week. The first half was a bit long-winded (thank goodness for the interval & the ice cream lady in our old-fashioned cinema) but it perked up a bit in the second half and the ending explained all.

True story


----------



## Mad Cook

GotGarlic said:


> Forgot to post the pictures of the inside of the theater. It's a great place to watch a movie. There are phones on the tables that you use to call the kitchen with your order and the wait staff are very good at delivering the food, etc., in the dark without being obtrusive.
> 
> We had a great time.
> 
> Commodore Theatre - Portsmouth, VA
> View attachment 26235View attachment 26236


Wow, now THAT'S a cinema!!!


----------



## roadfix

Mad Cook said:


> Yes, I went to see it at the "Pictures" last week. The first half was a bit long-winded (thank goodness for the interval & the ice cream lady in our old-fashioned cinema) but it perked up a bit in the second half and the ending explained all.
> 
> True story



We didn't have sub-titles but we got the gist of what was happening during the first half of the movie in India.
Great movie, and I had no idea it was a true story until the very end of the movie.   They did a great job with Nicole Kidman, very close resemblance to the Australian mom.  
I used about a third of a box of tissues on this movie...

Funny thing, I used to do the same thing using Google Earth to locate and explore my childhood home and neighborhood from 50 years ago, 6000 miles away.


----------



## caseydog

I just finished watching _The Monuments Men_. I had high expectations, due to the high level of the cast. I was not disappointed. That was a good movie. 

CD


----------



## roadfix

Passengers.  Meh....


----------



## roadfix

Fifty Shades Darker.    Not enough eroticism this time....it was ok...


----------



## kleenex

Okay I just a saw a great feelgood docu-dramedy called Circle the Wagen.  You can watch this for free at VUDU and based on the trailer it won a bunch of awards.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d0Rpa_4w_eY

VUDU - Watch Movies

The documentary is about one guy and his love for a 1972 rusted blue VW Bus that he attempts to get to from Iowa all the way to California going through route 66. 

The two people that take the journey in the bus meet a lot of people along the way that just love the VW and have to help out numerous times just to get the bus working again.

It took a very long time just to get the bus to California.

I just do not think think the bus will ever get restored to look brand new though.


----------



## Katie H

roadfix said:


> Fifty Shades Darker.    Not enough eroticism this time....it was ok...



Just saw it, too.  I think I was spending more time on comparing it to the first one.  Read all the books.  Also feel like this one was more about building/understanding Christian.

Sure do like his "pad."  Beautiful place.  Not much for heights and glass but this is loverly.  Too bad it's not for real...or is it?


----------



## GotGarlic

Mad Cook said:


> Wow, now THAT'S a cinema!!!


Isn't it wonderful? We're very lucky to have it here.


----------



## GotGarlic

DH and I watched The Jungle Book last night. It was fun. I remember reading the book when I was a child; we had a black cat and my mom named her Bagheera after the black panther. Bits of the story came back to me as the movie went on. 

Did I mention that we got a new TV last month? DH works out to exercise videos in the (mostly finished) attic and he wanted a flat-screen TV up there (we had an ancient tube-type TV up there before). So we went shopping after Christmas and found a discontinued 55" Samsung Smart TV at Best Buy for a great price. We moved the 42" from the living room to the sitting room (as I call it - the extra bedroom with a foldout couch, recliner, TV stand/dresser and a couple of tables) and the 28", or whatever it is, from there to the attic. 

The new TV has absolutely gorgeous graphics, and we have a Bose sound system. Pizza and a movie at home last night. Great fun. Yeah, we're old  but it's great to be able to pause the movie to go to the bathroom or refill a drink.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

GotGarlic said:


> ...Pizza and a movie at home last night. Great fun. Yeah, we're old  but it's great to be able to pause the movie to go to the bathroom or refill a drink.


Sure is nice to have that "pause" option. It's the main reason we've gone out to a movie theatre only once in the 16+ years we've lived here. "Chicago" in case you want to know.


----------



## roadfix

And with a bunch of websites that offer free streaming of new or even currently showing movies I'd rather watch movies at home.


----------



## GotGarlic

For the most part, I agree about watching movies at home. There are some, though, that I like to watch on the big screen. I think the last one we saw in a theater, before the one above, was the Star Trek movie that came out last year. 

The Commodore Theater I mentioned above shows only one movie at a time and they pipe the sound into the bathrooms, so that helps  Also, since it's a historic dinner theater, it's in a different category to me than regular movie theaters. Great for date night


----------



## roadfix

I agree, there are movies that are best when viewed in theaters.


----------



## Kayelle

We went and saw "Lion" this afternoon, and really enjoyed it. Glad I knew ahead it was based on a true story. As a mother, it really spoke to my heart.

I'm watching the red carpet arrivals right now on live tv, and looking forward to the Oscars.


----------



## Katie H

We've had the Netflix disc for a while now and, finally, watched _Sully_ last night.

Only one word, "WOW!"

The only thing that can adequately describe the whole event is:  miracle!


----------



## CWS4322

Mom and I watched Paddington last night.


----------



## Addie

GotGarlic said:


> DH and I watched The Jungle Book last night. It was fun. I remember reading the book when I was a child; we had a black cat and my mom named her Bagheera after the black panther. Bits of the story came back to me as the movie went on.
> 
> Did I mention that we got a new TV last month? DH works out to exercise videos in the (mostly finished) attic and he wanted a flat-screen TV up there (we had an ancient tube-type TV up there before). So we went shopping after Christmas and found a discontinued 55" Samsung Smart TV at Best Buy for a great price. We moved the 42" from the living room to the sitting room (as I call it - the extra bedroom with a foldout couch, recliner, TV stand/dresser and a couple of tables) and the 28", or whatever it is, from there to the attic.
> 
> The new TV has absolutely gorgeous graphics, and we have a Bose sound system. Pizza and a movie at home last night. Great fun. Yeah, we're old �� but it's great to be able to pause the movie to go to the bathroom or refill a drink.



Isn't technology fantastic! Years ago I recorded "_Twelve Angry Men._ I think we may wear out the disc, if that is possible. This year Pirate wants to record _The Wizard Of Oz._ He knows that whole movie by heart. All the dialogue, songs, and every move the cast makes. So to keep him happy, we will watch it again the next time it is on , plus record it. He can take it with him when he moves out. Please God, let an apartment open up real soon for him!


----------



## caseydog

_Deepwater Horizon_. Great movie. It was filmed in a way you don't see very often anymore. Fast paced and smart dialog. I particularly liked the Kurt Russell character, "Mr. Jimmy." 

If you haven't seen the movie, here is a clip. It is not a spoiler, but it features the main actors, Russel, Wahlberg and Malkovich, and I think it is a good taste of the whole movie. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vNdGfUQzwUE

CD


----------



## roadfix

Moonlight.    Curious, because it won best picture.   I didn't care for the movie.


----------



## Caslon

I like Columbia Pictures intros.  The 1991 intro is slightly better.  I couldn't find it on Youtube.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2wMLPzTvA9A


----------



## Kayelle

roadfix said:


> Moonlight.    Curious, because it won best picture.   I didn't care for the movie.



Everyone I know who's seen it has said the same thing RF. 

Did you see La La Land? The same folks said the same about that one.

I don't understand why Hidden Figures didn't win. Now that was a good movie worthy of an Oscar!


----------



## roadfix

Kayelle said:


> Everyone I know who's seen it has said the same thing RF.
> 
> Did you see La La Land? The same folks said the same about that one.
> 
> I don't understand why Hidden Figures didn't win. Now that was a good movie worthy of an Oscar!





I agree 100%.
I didn't care for La La either.
After they announced Moonlight we decided to check it out immediately following the Awards.  We fell asleep a third way through....


----------



## Steve Kroll

They re-released Star Wars Rogue One for a week at the IMAX, so I went and saw it. I've always been a Star Wars fan, so I thought it was a fun movie. I just wish they hadn't gone all CGI with a few of the characters. Those CGI human characters never really look quite human. More like creepy cartoon characters.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I had borrowed three movies from the library a week ago Friday in anticipation of the Oscars. We watched "*Duplicity*" on Sunday and had a hard time telling heads from tails. So confusing! On Tuesday, we watched "*The Break-Up*". Pure fluff and silliness - just the kind of movie to watch after "Duplicity". Thursday's feature film was an oldie-but-goodie that I've never seen, "*Breakfast at Tiffany's*".

I think I'm a little movied out.


----------



## CakePoet

I am ill, so I  used  netflix as a companion.

Batman v Superman: Dawn of Justice: That is very dark film, I was surprised but I liked it.

Midnight Special:  I really liked this movie because it doesnt do  what most normal  American films do, explains everything in the start.  You  figure it out  at the same as the characters do and there no hints before.

Neverending Story: If you havent seen this, you have never felt  true magic and  fantasy.  I seen it 13 times and I still love it.

Star Trek II: The Wrath of Khan: Why not, Captian Kirk and Spock is lovely anyday.

( yeah I watched even more star trek, much more)


----------



## jd_1138

I remember seeing _The Neverending Story_ at the walk in theatre with my older brother and cousin when I was 12 in 1984.  Southland Cinemas near the mall.  Good film.

For the foreign film fanciers, I saw _Summertime _last night on Netflix Instant.  It's a fairly recently made French film about a young French woman who was born and raised on a farm.  It's set in the 1970's.  She finds that her happiness is at odds with what her parents want her to do in life.  It does have a fair bit of nudity.

I think it won an award at the Cannes film festival.


----------



## Katie H

CakePoet said:


> I am ill, so I  used  netflix as a companion.
> 
> Batman v Superman: Dawn of Justice: That is very dark film, I was surprised but I liked it.
> 
> Midnight Special:  I really liked this movie because it doesnt do  what most normal  American films do, explains everything in the start.  You  figure it out  at the same as the characters do and there no hints before.
> 
> Neverending Story: If you havent seen this, you have never felt  true magic and  fantasy.  I seen it 13 times and I still love it.
> 
> Star Trek II: The Wrath of Khan: Why not, Captian Kirk and Spock is lovely anyday.
> 
> ( yeah I watched even more star trek, much more)



Omigosh!  Haven't thought of _The NeverEnding Story_ in years.  All the characters are sooo cool.  My favorite is Falcour.  I might have to see if our library has it, 'cause I think I need to see it.

If you enjoyed _The NeverEnding Story_, you might want to check out the 1986 movie, _Labyrinth._  It's so neat and David Bowie does a wonderful job.  Might have to see it the library has this, too.


----------



## CakePoet

Labyrinth is lovely and so is The Dark Crystal too. 

Have you thought of this,  Neverending story wouldnt been show for so you kids as it did today.  It very day and kids films today are very happy happy happy happy ...


----------



## CharlieD

Watched Arrival. I have only one question, if somebody, or something points its finger/tentacle to something, wouldn't it not be a natural instinct to look at whatever it is the being is pointing to? 
And also, why is it aliens are always some sort of "octopus"?
Not bad.


----------



## jd_1138

"Hateship Loveship" on Netflix Instant -- cool little movie about an odd woman who gets hired on to take care of a guy and his grand daughter.


----------



## Whiskadoodle

We went to see the new Beauty and the Beast yesterday, St Paddy's day.  The movie is filmed somewhat like a broadway play, which I think works very well for a musical and what should be a familiar story.   If you see this,  stay for the end credits because it has extra new songs tacked on. 

During a dramatic part,  a little girl in the audience cried out very loudly "Oh No!"   I guess she was really drawn into the movie.  We chuckled after and decided that means the movie was a success.  2+2+2 (incl little girl) = 6 thumbs up.


----------



## Katie H

Just finished watching _The NeverEnding Story_ and had forgotten how captivating it was.  It was interesting viewing it after having experienced movies made with today's technology.  Compared to some more recent ones, the effects were quite rudimentary but I still loved it.

Having a fantasy fest..._Labyrinth_ is in the DVD player now.  Do so love David Bowie...any way he's served. He did, I think, a fabulous job in this movie.


----------



## Addie

We watched _Lawrence of Arabia_. I forgot that it was four hours long. The first time I saw it was in a movie theatre. At least they had an intermission. But not tonight. Pirate was mesmerized with it. He had never seen it. It was on Retro channel. They usually show four star movies.


----------



## Caslon

Addie said:


> We watched _Lawrence of Arabia_. I forgot that it was four hours long. The first time I saw it was in a movie theatre. At least they had an intermission. But not tonight. Pirate was mesmerized with it. He had never seen it. It was on Retro channel. They usually show four star movies.



A true movie epic.  Charter Communications recently bought out Time Warner and now I have to buy another "tier" block of channels to get Retro. Probably another $9.99 a month. Grinds my gears. My monthly bill hasn't gone up as they promised, but they're making me have to buy another package for what was included for free in a previous channel package. That's pretty crafty if you ask me. It grinds my gears.


----------



## Kayelle

We watched "In the Heart of the Sea" last night. It's a 2015 movie from Ron Howard, and we both really enjoyed it.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xs-JfPjgiA4


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Caslon said:


> ... now I have to buy another "tier" block of channels to get Retro. Probably another $9.99 a month...


Depending on how far you are from the stations transmitting towers, you can pick Retro up over the free airwaves. We have a six-foot (maybe 8?) outdoor antenna in our attic. We're about 50 air miles from most of the stations' transmitting towers and can pull in scads of stations. In the long run, it might be cheaper to piggy-back an antenna onto your home system and not have to buy up a tier. They might not have increased your monthly fee now, but they'll get ya eventually.


----------



## LEFSElover

"hotel for dogs"

pretty cute I sobbed forever


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> Depending on how far you are from the stations transmitting towers, you can pick Retro up over the free airwaves. We have a six-foot (maybe 8?) outdoor antenna in our attic. We're about 50 air miles from most of the stations' transmitting towers and can pull in scads of stations. In the long run, it might be cheaper to piggy-back an antenna onto your home system and not have to buy up a tier. They might not have increased your monthly fee now, but they'll get ya eventually.



Spike is so smart when it comes to stuff like that. We have a cell phone tower right outside my window. It is on the median strip on Route One. One day last summer I saw the Comcast truck parked right there and up the pole attaching something. I think they are renting space on the tower. Spike's home is wired up to get channels I never even heard of. My bill is for the Internet and the TV. I am seriously thinking of asking Spike to do me up like he has in his house. And probably your house CG. I am tired of giving them so much of my money.


----------



## blissful

Bridge of Spies, I watched it at least 3 times. So interesting and well done. The cold war, spies, the 1960's, the fear mongering. A really quality movie and who might expect less from Hanks and Spielberg? Not me!


----------



## Addie

Thanks for the recommendation. I have it on the list. Spike bought me a DVR about two years ago, and I have never learned how to use it. He gets the movies from the library and then starts them for me. I really need to learn all this new technology that comes into my home. 

So the next movie I am going to be watching is _Bridge of Spies._ And I am going to learn how to load that DVR and start to watch the movies I want.


----------



## roadfix

I'm watching Samurai Gourmet on Netflix.   It's a series of short Japanese stories centered around this recent retiree and his passion for food.    I can relate to the main character's ponderings as I've lived in Japan for many years and have frequented eateries like those in these stories.


----------



## CharlieD

blissful said:


> Bridge of Spies, I watched it at least 3 times. So interesting and well done. The cold war, spies, the 1960's, the fear mongering. A really quality movie and who might expect less from Hanks and Spielberg? Not me!



Really liked that movie.


   I love Amy Adams. Just watched _Nocturnal Animals_. I guess she is in such demand that they stick her in every movie possible. The movie did keep me on the edge of the seat, if only they could get rid off the beginning and the end.


----------



## blissful

CharlieD said:


> Really liked that movie.
> 
> 
> I love Amy Adams. Just watched _Nocturnal Animals_. I guess she is in such demand that they stick her in every movie possible. The movie did keep me on the edge of the seat, if only they could get rid off the beginning and the end.



I want to see that one, Nocturnal Animals. We usually wait pretty long before we see a movie or buy one. If it is a fantastic movie, we'll buy it. I might find 5 movies I buy in a year, DH buys lots more movies. Last time we checked our spreadsheet of dvd's we had about 600. Kind of ridiculous I'm sure.


----------



## roadfix

Just watched The Great Wall.  I wasted two hours watching this pos.
Nocturnal Animals was pretty good, saw that one twice I think...


----------



## Mad Cook

"Lion"


----------



## cjmmytunes

I just got through watching the miniseries "When We Rise".  So sad in some parts that I needed some tissues, yet so funny in other parts that I almost spit out my coffee laughing so hard.


----------



## Katie H

Finished watching _Labyrinth_ a few minutes ago.  I'd forgotten how creative and captivating it is.  I especially enjoyed the Escher-like segment near the end.  Haven't seen the movie in years and it was well worth the revisit.


----------



## roadfix

Mao's Last Dancer.
Watched this film at least twice when it first came out in 2009.   
I'm watching it again, this time on YouTube.   Excellent film, highly recommended.  Must see.


----------



## FrankZ

We watched Doctor Strange last night, fun bad it was bad...


----------



## caseydog

I just watched _Patriots Day_. Based on the Boston Marathon bombing. Probably embellished somewhat, but not over the top, by any means. They stayed pretty close to the real story, as far as what I know about the real story. They even showed some authentic footage. 

I'll give it a thumbs up. 

Convicted Boston Marathon bomber Dzhokhar Tsarnaev got the death penalty, but I opposed that, and hope it never happens, because he is now at the supermax prison in Florence, Colorado. I watched a documentary about that facility, and I would rather be put to death than live out my life there. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HM854gQJi7s&list=PLnj2dwPjAWZ-7WR2wtJUlHNo9NC2vYRDl

CD


----------



## Addie

_The Godfather_ Parts I and II. Part III was on also. But I had my full of the Godfather for one night.

I have never seen any of the Godfather movies or even read the book.


----------



## buckytom

I've been watching Marco Polo on Netflix. While it may be historically inaccurate, I love the series.

After long weekends at work with no sleep, I find I make a lot of the same sounds as the great khan.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

FrankZ said:


> We watched Doctor Strange last night, fun bad it was bad...



Yeah, not a comic I will read again.


----------



## Kayelle

roadfix said:


> Mao's Last Dancer.
> Watched this film at least twice when it first came out in 2009.
> I'm watching it again, this time on YouTube.   Excellent film, highly recommended.  Must see.



Thanks for the tip RF.....it was *wonderful*, and I love a true story. I watched it on Amazon Prime.


----------



## CharlieD

blissful said:


> I want to see that one, Nocturnal Animals. We usually wait pretty long before we see a movie or buy one. If it is a fantastic movie, we'll buy it. I might find 5 movies I buy in a year, DH buys lots more movies. Last time we checked our spreadsheet of dvd's we had about 600. Kind of ridiculous I'm sure.



I actually stumble on that one for free. Found Russian site that teaches people English thru watching mvi. 3 days free trial. They had all kind of free new movies, that I have not seen yet. Took advantage of it.

Saw, well half saw, Moonlight. Could not go pass half of the movie. Can somebody explain to me what that movie was about and why in the world it won Oscar?


----------



## CharlieD

roadfix said:


> Just watched The Great Wall.  I wasted two hours watching this pos.
> Nocturnal Animals was pretty good, saw that one twice I think...



So, what was your version of the ending. On one hand it was pretty obvious, on the other they left it to us to decide, I think, maybe, right?


----------



## roadfix

CharlieD said:


> Saw, well half saw, Moonlight. Could not go pass half of the movie. Can somebody explain to me what that movie was about and why in the world it won Oscar?



Exactly.  Immediately following the Oscars we were so curious about this movie we decided to watch a screening copy of this movie.   We turned it off about a third of the way in.    We didn't get it either....


----------



## roadfix

I downloaded a Netflix movie on my phone and watched it while I camped in the woods last night.    BACKCOUNTRY, based on a true story, was about this couple in Canada that gets mauled by a grizzly while backpacking.    I didn't realize it was based on true events and what happened with the boyfriend.   
I'm just glad the hike-in campground was pretty full last night.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*roadfix*, I bet you'll read the movie summaries before you decide on what to take hiking next time!

I got an oldie-but-goodie from the library last weekend. Since an award show wiped out our regular Sunday night shows, we watched "*Midnight Run*" with very young Robert DeNiro and Charles Grodin and had a good laugh. A very odd buddy movie!


----------



## roadfix

Cooking Goddess said:


> *roadfix*, I bet you'll read the movie summaries before you decide on what to take hiking next time!



Well, I did...
"A weekend hike for urbanites Alex & Jenn takes a dangerous turn when they become lost deep in the remote territory of a menacing bear."

I just didn't expect it to be a worst case scenario for them, and top of that, a true story....


----------



## Kayelle

roadfix said:


> I downloaded a Netflix movie on my phone and watched it while I camped in the woods last night.    BACKCOUNTRY, based on a true story, was about this couple in Canada that gets mauled by a grizzly while backpacking.    I didn't realize it was based on true events and what happened with the boyfriend.
> I'm just glad the hike-in campground was pretty full last night.



I checked out the trailer RF. Thankfully you won't find a Grizzly in these here parts. Just the same that looks like one scary movie, even at home.


----------



## LPBeier

We finally watched "Fantastic Beasts and Where to Find Them". I absolutely loved it. It was everything I hoped it would be and more. Eddie Redmayne is fast becoming one of my favourite actors.


----------



## Caslon

A few minutes of "Murder By Death".  Neil Simon. 1970's.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LHadKz5umA4


----------



## GotGarlic

We watched "Midnight in Paris" with Owen Wilson last night. It was entertaining, diverting for an evening.


----------



## JoAnn L.

GotGarlic said:


> We watched "Midnight in Paris" with Owen Wilson last night. It was entertaining, diverting for an evening.



I am not a big fan of Woody Allen but I really enjoyed this film. Great music, excellent acting and beautiful shots of Paris and I enjoyed the story line.


----------



## cjmmytunes

Mom's in the mood for some vampy goodness, so I think we're going to watch the Twilight series again.  Won't finish it all in one day (or even one week), because we have other stuff recorded to watch first.


----------



## kleenex

The next documentary I saw was Sacred Cod.  A 2016 look at Cod Fishing in Massachusetts.  Over fishing and warmer water have dwindled the Cod population says the people that look at population numbers.  Restrictions on how much Cod you can collect have dwindled boats on the water by over 80% in 30 years says the documentary.

Fisherman are at odds with the data collectors over how Cod actually exists.  Some of the fisherman have moved on to even collect Dog Fish which seem to be in super high numbers.

The documentary did state that New Foundland halted Cod Fishing in 1992 and that caused 10,000 people to lose jobs, but only now have Cod populations big enough to even start to do Cod Fishing.

To see the trailer go here: 

Trailer — Sacred Cod 

The Discovery channel aired this documentary this week and may do more airings of this show.


----------



## Addie

Massachusetts fishing industry is not longer a viable industry here. First it was the Haddock and now the Cod. It was the Cod that got the Pilgrims their first harvest. The natives taught them to use the fish heads and innards as fertilizer. 

When my second husband fished out of Boston, the boats were tied up three or four deep at the docks. If your boat was on the outside you had to climb over three other boats to get to yours. Not anymore. And Gloucester is in even worse condition. 

We have a huge wooden Cod hanging in our House of Representatives. The symbol of our State. 

Salt Cod was always a July 4th dish in New England. Not anymore. And I always had a box of salted Cod in the house. Now it all comes from Iceland. We used to get it from Nova Scotia or P.E.I. Or even Gloucester. 

So Cod and Haddock are no longer on any menu in this house. Just too expensive.


----------



## Dawgluver

"The 10 Commandments" with Charlton Heston, along with a whole bunch of other people I didn't realize were in the movie.  Yvonne deCarlo/Lily Munster?  I knew Vincent Price was there, along with Yule Brenner.

It's hoakie as all get-out.  I do need me some of their spray tan, though I suspect it's Max Factor sponged on.


----------



## Caslon

Dawgluver said:


> It's hoakie as all get-out.  I do need me some of their spray tan, though I suspect it's Max Factor sponged on.



I watched a few scenes of Patton today.  He's impressed and tells the ruling leader of Morocco that his country is a mix of the bible and Hollywood.


----------



## LPBeier

Caslon said:


> A few minutes of "Murder By Death".  Neil Simon. 1970's.



I loved that movie!

Last night we watched "Invisible Numbers". While I had no clue about what the numbers were (great at writing lousy at math and science), I loved the movie. Great cast too.


----------



## CharlieD

Kids dragged me to see Beauty and the Beast. They took cartoon and made into a movie. Fell asleep twice. Mean kids kept walking me up.


----------



## cjmmytunes

Dawgluver said:


> "The 10 Commandments" with Charlton Heston, along with a whole bunch of other people I didn't realize were in the movie.  Yvonne deCarlo/Lily Munster?  I knew Vincent Price was there, along with Yule Brenner.
> 
> It's hoakie as all get-out.  I do need me some of their spray tan, though I suspect it's Max Factor sponged on.



We're watching that today, after Mom finishes watching "Meet the Press".  Since Trump was elected, she loves watching it to see what he's up to next.


----------



## Caslon

LPBeier said:


> I loved that movie!



"I'll tell you later...it's disgusting."  

http://vimeo.com/213417205


----------



## roadfix

CharlieD said:


> Kids dragged me to see Beauty and the Beast. They took cartoon and made into a movie. Fell asleep twice. Mean kids kept walking me up.


Never seen Beauty and the Beast on the screen nor I intend to see the current movie.   But I saw the play a couple of dozen years ago.   I loved it.


----------



## GotGarlic

CharlieD said:


> Kids dragged me to see Beauty and the Beast. They took cartoon and made into a movie. Fell asleep twice. Mean kids kept walking me up.


It was originally a book written in 1740, long before Disney made it into a cartoon. 

https://www.amazon.com/Beauty-Forgotten-Jeanne-Prince-Beaumont/dp/1606208780

https://www.buzzfeed.com/rachelwmiller/heres-how-people-imagined-beauty-and-the-beast-pr


----------



## Caslon

GotGarlic said:


> It was originally a book written in 1740, long before Disney made it into a cartoon.




Then a TV series starring Ron Perlman?


----------



## GotGarlic

Caslon said:


> Then a TV series starring Ron Perlman?


I don't know. Was it?


----------



## Caslon

"Beauty and the Beast is an American fantasy-drama series which first aired on CBS in 1987. Creator Ron Koslow's updated version of the fairy tale has a double focus: the relationship between Vincent (Ron Perlman), a mythic, noble man-beast, and Catherine (Linda Hamilton), a savvy Assistant District Attorney in New York."

Noble man-beast.  Anyone remember it ?  hehe.  No?


----------



## Caslon

Sam Diamond again, sizing up everyone.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pJ2u9gkk-XY


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Caslon said:


> "Beauty and the Beast is an American fantasy-drama series which first aired on CBS in 1987. Creator Ron Koslow's updated version of the fairy tale has a double focus: the relationship between Vincent (Ron Perlman), a mythic, noble man-beast, and Catherine (Linda Hamilton), a savvy Assistant District Attorney in New York."
> 
> Noble man-beast. Anyone remember it ? hehe. No?


 
I certainly remember it.


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I certainly remember it.



I loved that TV show! 

We just watched Finding Dory. I think I liked it even better than the first one. I am glad Ellen persevered until they finally gave her the starring role!


----------



## cjmmytunes

GotGarlic said:


> I don't know. Was it?



Yes it was, my Mom and I used to watch it.  Ron Perleman was the beast and Linda Hamilton (I think) was the Beauty.


----------



## Addie

Today, I watched _Marty_ starring Ernest Borgnine. I haven't seen that movie for at least 20-30 years. I just love old movies.


----------



## Katie H

Had been neglecting our Netflix envelopes on our shelf and since there was nothing of interest to us on TV last night, we chose to watch _Letters from Iwo Jima_.  We were interested to see it because the hype that followed its coming on the scene.

Perhaps it was our fatigue, but the movie was waaay too long.  Interesting, but rather long.  The subtitles got a bit tedious, too.  At first we thought we'd left the subtitles box checked on the disk but that was not the case.  The subtitles were a part of the movie.


----------



## hamm4

A Dog's Purpose. It wasn't as good as the book


----------



## roadfix

Katie H said:


> Had been neglecting our Netflix envelopes on our shelf and since there was nothing of interest to us on TV last night, we chose to watch _Letters from Iwo Jima_.  We were interested to see it because the hype that followed its coming on the scene.
> 
> Perhaps it was our fatigue, but the movie was waaay too long.  Interesting, but rather long.  The subtitles got a bit tedious, too.  At first we thought we'd left the subtitles box checked on the disk but that was not the case.  The subtitles were a part of the movie.



Clint Eastwood also directed Flags of Our Fathers, around the same time while directing Letters From Iwo Jima.    The two films are closely related, with Flags of Our Fathers, also centered around the Battle of Iwo Jima, but from the American point of view.    You'll probably find Flags a lot more interesting.
I've seen both films numerous times.  I liked them both.


----------



## Katie H

roadfix said:


> Clint Eastwood also directed Flags of Our Fathers, around the same time while directing Letters From Iwo Jima.    The two films are closely related, with Flags of Our Fathers, also about the Battle of Iwo Jima, but from the American point of view.    You'll probably find Flags a lot more interesting.
> I've seen both films numerous times.  I liked them both.



I've seen both of them and preferred _Flags._  I rarely watch a movie more than once so it'll be a long, long while before I view either again, if ever.


----------



## roadfix

Katie H said:


> I've seen both of them and preferred _Flags._  I rarely watch a movie more than once so it'll be a long, long while before I view either again, if ever.


I understand.    As both films came out more than 10 years ago it was a few years in-between before I watched them again.


----------



## cjmmytunes

Addie said:


> Today, I watched _Marty_ starring Ernest Borgnine. I haven't seen that movie for at least 20-30 years. I just love old movies.



I haven't seen it but my Mom has.  She says that, from what she remembers of it, it's a pretty good movie.


----------



## CharlieD

There was a cartoon made in Soviet Union back in mid 50's. Loved it as a kid.


----------



## Farmer Jon

I watched bone collector the other day. Not a fan of Angelina Jolie but Denzel Washington is is relly good and I might have a little crush on Queen Latifah.  It's a good movie. Came out back in 99.


----------



## CakePoet

Inside out ,  yes I am a mother, it was really good movie.


----------



## Farmer Jon

CakePoet said:


> Inside out ,  yes I am a mother, it was really good movie.


That is a good one.


----------



## Addie

Farmer Jon said:


> I watched bone collector the other day. Not a fan of Angelina Jolie but Denzel Washington is is relly good and I might have a little crush on *Queen Latifah.*  It's a good movie. Came out back in 99.



She can be a good actress if she has the right material.


----------



## CakePoet

Today we watch a old classic, Ronja Robbers daughter , a movie I saw as kid.  I so love Astrid Lindgren and her strong girl character .


----------



## LPBeier

We watched Passengers, It was a good movie.


----------



## Just Cooking

well heck... asked Jeannie about the last movie we watched... Its been so long since we watched one that, neither of us could remember what it was... We did remember going to the local theater a year or so ago (friends wanted to go) but no idea what was playing...


----------



## Katie H

Couldn't find anything on TV that did anything for us last night so we grabbed the oldest Netflix disk we had..._The Accountant_ with Ben Affleck.  Wow!  Great film.  A few decent twists and turns and well-done character development.  We enjoyed it.


----------



## Vinylhanger

We also just watched passengers.  It is not the same movie the trailers show.  If you want a great love story in space, it's a good one.  A quiet exciting melancholy space action love story with no villians that will make you think.   It works well.

I tend to rate movies by whether I am pondering them the next day.  This one has my imagination.

Neighbors 2 was funny, but not much time spent pondering that one.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

We watched Monster Trucks enjoyed  it very much.  Good clean fun!


----------



## cjmmytunes

Lollie254 said:


> LaLa Land... Honestly, I didn't like it. A very disappointing ending.



Mom wants to see this one, so it might be a Mother's Day present this year.


----------



## CharlieD

Rogue One. Not to give out ending, but I was disappointed. Otherwise it was good.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

We watched Cried *Fried Green Tomatoes* tonight. Really good movie. And yes, I cried.


----------



## cjmmytunes

Got a shock for a movie request from Mom - 50 Shades of Grey!


----------



## Just Cooking

cjmmytunes said:


> Got a shock for a movie request from Mom - 50 Shades of Grey!




*You go, Mom*...    

Ross


----------



## dragnlaw

Did she know what it was about?  Let us know her reaction after she watches!

and yup, you rock Mom!


----------



## Just Cooking

After canasta last night, my daughter put on Horse Whisperer.. I actually stayed awake until the end...

Ross


----------



## rodentraiser

I watched The Horse Whisperer once and could never watch it again. Not that I didn't like it, but I was helping a friend work up her endurance horses at the time it came out and I'd been involved in some fairly gnarly things that happened while I was riding. I felt like I was reliving those times and I didn't really want to do that again.

I watched Too Big to Fail, about what happened in 2008.

The movie was good and I enjoyed seeing the perspective of the "other side", the CEO's of the companies that failed and of the government. But I still wasn't impressed with the performance of the characters - I was still left feeling that all we did was give handouts to a bunch of crooks at the end. I know why it was done. It just leaves a sour taste in my mouth, is all. But then, maybe the movie was slanted so that the viewers would feel that way.


----------



## cjmmytunes

dragnlaw said:


> Did she know what it was about?  Let us know her reaction after she watches!
> 
> and yup, you rock Mom!



Dragnlw, she knows EXACTLY what the movie's about - she's read all three o the books!  I imagine it will be kind-of tamer than the book - it was on USA.  Our DVD player is on the fritz at the moment.


----------



## FrankZ

We went and saw Guardians of the Galaxy vol 2 this weekend...

I laughed so hard at times I could barely breathe...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Still have to see that...


----------



## Cheryl J

I watched "Hidden Figures" a couple of nights ago on PPV.  What a great movie!


----------



## Kayelle

Cheryl J said:


> I watched "Hidden Figures" a couple of nights ago on PPV.  What a great movie!



I'm so glad you saw it Cheryl. It was my favorite movie of the year!


----------



## LPBeier

I watched the Lindsay Lohan version of Parent Trap the other night when I couldn't sleep. She was really good in that. It was also bittersweet seeing Natasha Richardson. She was such a good actress.


----------



## Cheryl J

Kayelle said:


> I'm so glad you saw it Cheryl. It was my favorite movie of the year!


 
Yes, it was a great movie!  I watched it twice.  I had hoped to see it on the big screen when it first came out but it just didn't work out, glad I got to see it on PPV.


----------



## Cheryl J

LPBeier said:


> I watched the Lindsay Lohan version of Parent Trap the other night when I couldn't sleep. She was really good in that. It was also bittersweet seeing Natasha Richardson. She was such a good actress.


 
I agree with ya, LP. Lindsay was such a great little actress - I was so impressed at how well she portrayed the twins with the different accents and all.  So sad about Natasha Richardson.

Remember the original one with Hayley Mills?   I happened to see that one not too long ago.


----------



## FrankZ

Cheryl J said:


> I watched "Hidden Figures" a couple of nights ago on PPV.  What a great movie!



That was a really good movie...


----------



## LPBeier

Cheryl J said:


> I agree with ya, LP. Lindsay was such a great little actress - I was so impressed at how well she portrayed the twins with the different accents and all.  So sad about Natasha Richardson.
> 
> Remember the original one with Hayley Mills?   I happened to see that one not too long ago.



Yes, I loved the original! I saw it a few years ago.


----------



## blissful

Finally saw The Shack. I had read it. Excellent movie. Even though the movie only had 1/3 the volume of interesting and 'things to think about' information that was in the book. The movie was riveting and DH liked it too. I'm pretty sure we will buy this one. 

It deals with love, relationships, grief, and judgement, somethings we all deal with in one way or another.


----------



## jd_1138

We binge watched the first season of _Anne With an E_ on Netflix over the last week or so -- watching an episode or 2 a night.

It's based on _Anne of Green Gables_ by Lucy Maud Montgomery.  It's really really good especially if you're into period pieces like _Little House on the Prairie, Emily of New Moon, When Calls the Heart_, etc..


----------



## CharlieD

Saw Nice Guys. Oh my gosh, it was horrible. 

Also went to the movies, saw the Guardians of the Galaxy 2. Movie itself was fine, but I did not like the premise


----------



## roadfix

Started watching season 5 of House of Cards


----------



## JoAnn L.

I just got done watching SIXTH SENSE again, with Bruce Will and Haley Joel Osment. One of my all time favorite movies.


----------



## Steve Kroll

I saw "Guardians of the Galaxy 2" and "Wonder Woman" over the last week. I'm probably going to see "Alien: Covenant" tonight.

Both GotG2 and WW were fun movies, and I'll probably add them to my video collection when they're released.


----------



## dragnlaw

Steve Kroll said:


> Both GotG2 and WW were fun movies, and ...



Have seen both GOTG's which I just loved! It's always a treat when they come out as my son takes me to it...  I even allowed his girlfriend to join us the last time.   Anxious for the 3rd one.  Just hoping it is as good.  

Steve? was WW as good or as funny?  Maybe not slap your leg funny but tickle your elbow funny?  Have not been impressed with the few previews that I've seen - then again - I haven't actually seen that many.


----------



## CharlieD

Saw The Accountant last night. I thought it was good. Not too heavy, not too cerebral, but entertaining


----------



## roadfix

Watched Detour on Netflix last night.     I liked the way this crime drama was shot and edited.


----------



## skilletlicker

*The Girl With All the Gifts*

I don't watch horror films or zombie movies. Not on principle or anything; just don't enjoy them.

*The Girl With All the Gifts* was an exception. Characters are deep and although I watched it on Amazon Prime a week ago, I'm still trying to decide who the heroes are.


----------



## LPBeier

We watched Beauty and the Beast. It was well done.


----------



## Snip 13

Transformers no who knows, I fell asleep. Boys have seen the trilogy at least half a dozen times but insist on watching everything over and over. 
If not this it's Star Trek. If it wasn't for Captain Hot Stuff Piccard I would have gone mad watching it.


----------



## roadfix

Carnage Park on Netflix.   Bloody, gory, and all that...    Couldn't find anything else on Netflix.


----------



## blissful

We rented Collateral Beauty. It was excellent. We will buy it when it comes down on dvd pricing. Collateral Beauty (2016) - IMDb
It's about loss, love, time, and death. Beautiful film. We liked it.


----------



## cjmmytunes

It hasn't come on yet, but "The Family" is coming on TNT and I'm going to DVR it for Mom.


----------



## Farmer Jon

Went to the new transformers movie. It was pretty good.


----------



## Mad Cook

The thing about the little boy in India who gets lost, is rescued and adopted, then sets out to find his birth parents. (Sorry, can't remember the name). The first half (we have an ice cream interval in the films in our cinema) was somewhat tedious as the speech was in his native language and the film had subtitles but it changed to English and moved a bit faster in the 2nd half.

True story. Probably wouldn't watch it again if it came on TV but it was interesting.


----------



## blissful

Mad Cook said:


> The thing about the little boy in India who gets lost, is rescued and adopted, then sets out to find his birth parents. (Sorry, can't remember the name). The first half (we have an ice cream interval in the films in our cinema) was somewhat tedious as the speech was in his native language and the film had subtitles but it changed to English and moved a bit faster in the 2nd half.
> 
> True story. Probably wouldn't watch it again if it came on TV but it was interesting.



"Lion"?
Saroo Brierley on his incredible life journey that inspired "Lion" - CBS News


----------



## roadfix

That movie, Lion, made me cry.   I saw the movie twice.


----------



## CharlieD

Was flying home yesterday, saw Kong, the skull island. How many King Kong movies are they going to make? It gets weirder every time.


----------



## Farmer Jon

True grit. The new one. No where near as good as the old one.


----------



## Saul

The Pink Panther

I hope to see Baby Driver soon!


----------



## Saul

roadfix said:


> That movie, Lion, made me cry.   I saw the movie twice.



Lion was my favorite movie of the year!


----------



## GotGarlic

I forgot to mention, we saw Wonder Woman a few weeks ago at our local dinner theater (we actually went to a Sunday afternoon matinée). [emoji813] that place. Really enjoyed it.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

I'm pretty sure I made mention that since getting our new home set up, we signed up for Netflix again and I watched a movie that I've wanted to see for a while, The Bucket List with Jack Nicholson and Morgan Freeman, I really like Sean Hayes too... loved it!
I'm about half way through and DH walks in the room...
"You know that we saw this movie at the Theater when it first came out?"
WHAT?!  No we didn't!
"YES!"
I sooo do not remember, that "old timers" disease is kickin' in I feel


----------



## Addie

cjmmytunes said:


> It hasn't come on yet, but "The Family" is coming on TNT and I'm going to DVR it for Mom.



Is this the series that starred Sada Thompson, Meredith McRae, and the girl that played the oldest daughter on _Empty Nest_?


----------



## Addie

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> I'm pretty sure I made mention that since getting our new home set up, we signed up for Netflix again and I watched a movie that I've wanted to see for a while, The Bucket List with Jack Nicholson and Morgan Freeman, I really like Sean Hayes too... loved it!
> I'm about half way through and DH walks in the room...
> "You know that we saw this movie at the Theater when it first came out?"
> WHAT?!  No we didn't!
> "YES!"
> I sooo do not remember, that "old timers" disease is kickin' in I feel



I am hearing more and more, "Don't you remember that Mom? And that is for something that happened yesterday! Personally, I think the kids are just trying to play with my mind. Funny how all these things that I seem to forget, all are said to happen when I am sleeping.


----------



## Saul

Watched Octopussy and now Chinatown.


----------



## cjmmytunes

Addie said:


> Is this the series that starred Sada Thompson, Meredith McRae, and the girl that played the oldest daughter on _Empty Nest_?



No, the one I am talking about is a movie about a mafia/mob family who has to go into the Witness Protection Program.

Here is the link to the IMDB for it - The Family (2013) - Full Cast & Crew - IMDb


----------



## dragnlaw

cjmmytunes said:


> No, the one I am talking about is a movie about a mafia/mob family who has to go into the Witness Protection Program.
> ]



That movie is funny!  Aside from the fact I love both deNiro and...  umm...  blondie there (sorry can't remember her name)

I would watch it again.


----------



## LPBeier

We watched Moana last night. It was cute and the animation was incredible. It seems to get better with every movie no matter who the studio is. And Lin-Manuel Miranda did awesome with the songs.


----------



## LPBeier

Addie said:


> Is this the series that starred Sada Thompson, Meredith McRae, and the girl that played the oldest daughter on _Empty Nest_?



Addie, that was just called "Family".


----------



## cjmmytunes

dragnlaw said:


> That movie is funny!  Aside from the fact I love both deNiro and...  umm...  blondie there (sorry can't remember her name)
> 
> I would watch it again.



Michelle Pheiffer I believe is her name.


----------



## dragnlaw

Ahh yes,  thanks cjmmytunes.  I think she's great!  Michelle Pfeiffer.


----------



## Saul

Just saw Baby Driver.  I cannot recommend this movie enough.  Please go see it!


----------



## Merlot

Django, we watch it every time it comes on!


----------



## CharlieD

went to see Wonder Woman the other day. Enjoyable. Probably would not bother see it again though.


----------



## goosander

At the cinema I think it was Sausage Party (I know, I don't go much) which happens to be food related and absolutely hilarious and clever.

With TV programming being so good these days I find I don't watch as many movies. Bring on the return of GoT!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Merlot said:


> Django, we watch it every time it comes on!



"Django Unchained"?  Love that movie, named our male kitten "Django", has the same personality...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

"Beauty and The Beast", I liked it.  Shrek went into the other room.


----------



## Merlot

PrincessFion Za60 said:


> "Django Unchained"?  Love that movie, named our male kitten "Django", has the same personality...


Yep! That's the one, we thought about that name for ours!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Merlot said:


> Yep! That's the one, we thought about that name for ours!



Django makes our 2 old lady cats nuts.

I bought "Chips" watching that later.


----------



## CharlieD

Did not like Django, too unrealistic


----------



## Just Cooking

CharlieD said:


> Did not like Django, *too unrealistic*




I believe that can be said of most Quentin Tarantino movies....

For me, that's what draws me to his movies.. Pure 'what the hell?' entertainment...  

Ross


----------



## Katie H

Last night we watched our Neftlix selection, _A Street Cat Named Bob_.  It's true story and the movie was every bit as good as the book.

Bob is one cool kitty...even does "high fives" on command.  We highly recommend the movie.


----------



## Addie

I have had a recording without any ads, and Pirate and I sat and watch _Twelve Angry Men._ He had never seen it and I have seen it several times. I originally saw it when it was a live play on TV many years ago. 

I have been raving to Pirate for years that he just had to see it. Now he is finally convinced. He wants to see it again. Maybe next week. Tonight it will be _The Quiet Man_ with John Wayne and Maureen O'Hara.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CharlieD said:


> Did not like Django, too unrealistic



_Django Unchained_ was not meant to be viewed as reality.  It's complete fantasy bordering on comic book...it was a graphic novel before it became a movie.


----------



## Saul

Love Tarantino movies too.


----------



## skilletlicker

Been mining the smaller and unknown(to me) movies on the streaming services. Recently enjoyed these:
_The Little Traitor_





_ The Last Word_




_David_ (Daud)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_20th Century Women_


----------



## Caslon

Anyone for movie trivia ? James Arness. He played the vegetable monster in the sci-fi classic "The thing From Another World. 1951.  He went on as the lead in the TV series Gunsmoke.  He actually is listed as one of the players in a 1940 movie.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Caslon said:


> Anyone for movie trivia ? James Arness. He played the vegetable monster in the sci-fi classic "The thing From Another World. 1951.  He went on as the lead in the TV series Gunsmoke.  He actually is listed as one of the players in a 1940 movie.



He was also the brother of Peter Graves from Mission Impossible.


----------



## kleenex

Well last night on PBS POV was on and I got to look at an award winning documentary called "The last Men In Aleppo"  which you can also view online for free.  This one must have been cut down to fit in a 90 minute window, but still was just as amazing.

Last Men in Aleppo | POV | PBS

A look at the lives of people called "The White Hats".  The documentary is heartbreaking and uplifting looking at these people going from war scene to war scene looking for survivors in all the rubble.

At times this is like hard to watch, but must see at the same time.

I was fully drawn into the lives of these people.

The Documentary is fully English subtitled.  Would have liked a bit larger font at the start and end of the documentary though.  

I give this documentary a big thumbs up.


----------



## Saul

Beatriz at Dinner.  

Salma Hayek is in it.  Very good movie and moving.


----------



## roadfix

Pretty slow day at work so I watched a French movie on Netflix.....Sex Doll


----------



## Katie H

An evening wasted watching _The Gambler_.  It was a 2014 movie starring Mark Wahlberg.  Can't imagine it did anything at the box office.  Would've been better off watching paint dry.


----------



## CharlieD

Saw Passengers on Sunday. It was not bad, but it was definitely was not good either.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Every year in the month of July I watch one of my SCROOGE movies. This time I watched the one with George C. Scott. I think I have a copy of most of those made. I love them all.


----------



## CharlieD

Just saw Planet of the Apes. Good


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CharlieD said:


> Just saw Planet of the Apes. Good



The new one? I'm so impatient to see it.


----------



## CharlieD

PrincessFiona60 said:


> The new one? I'm so impatient to see it.



Yes, very Biblical.


----------



## CharlieD

Also watched Morgan(2016) on xfinity. Crippy.


----------



## roadfix

Watched 'Lion' last night on Netflix streaming.   They just added that.   This was my second time watching this movie, the first time I saw it about 6 months ago.


----------



## skilletlicker

_Cold Mountain_ was recently added to Netflix. I love that movie and Ruby Thewes, Renee Zellweger's character. I'll be watching it again later today.

'If you want to get three feet up a bull's ass, listen to what sweethearts whisper to each other." Ruby Thewes

"Every piece of this is man's ********. They call this war a cloud over the land. But they made the weather and then they stand in the rain and say '****, it's raining!" Ruby Thewes Autocensored by directcooking.com


----------



## Saul

I watched "You're Next."  It was a very self-aware horror movie that was extremely enjoyable.


----------



## Kayelle

We went to see *"Dunkirk"* today.

 What a lot of hoopla it's had, and what a disappointment it is! The story telling just wasn't there. It's an inspiring true story every Brit knows, but many American's don't and the mark was sure missed. SC really enjoyed all the action, especially with all the WW11 planes, but the lack of dialog and story line fell flat. Bummer.


----------



## Addie

Kayelle said:


> We went to see *"Dunkirk"* today.
> 
> What a lot of hoopla it's had, and what a disappointment it is! The story telling just wasn't there. It's an inspiring true story every Brit knows, but many American's don't and the mark was sure missed. SC really enjoyed all the action, especially with all the WW11 planes, but the lack of dialog and story line fell flat. Bummer.



What a bummer. I was so looking forward to seeing it. My first husband was there and almost drowned being rescued. He told me about some of it, but like most military personnel, they don't talk about war. Any war they may have been in.


----------



## Kayelle

I was sure all set to be inspired, as I was familiar with the story.  If your husband was actually there, I'd certainly go see it Addie. 
Here's some background for those who don't know about Dunkirk. It's not so surprising that many Americans don't know the story, as it was before American involvement in the war.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dunkirk_evacuation


----------



## Saul

The Man Who Knew Infinity.  It starred Dev Patel and Jeremy Irons.


----------



## Addie

Kayelle said:


> I was sure all set to be inspired, as I was familiar with the story.  If your husband was actually there, I'd certainly go see it Addie.
> Here's some background for those who don't know about Dunkirk. It's not so surprising that many Americans don't know the story, as it was before American involvement in the war.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dunkirk_evacuation



Thank you Kayelle. My husband had been hiding in the cellar of a French Resistance family. They had previous word that the English were going to issue an order for their soldiers and others to be rescued. At first they were going to send only the Navy. But the Resistance radioed England about how many soldiers had become stranded. That is when Churchill sent out the order for ALL boats, regardless of size or purpose to get across the channel and help in the rescue operation. The children in the family were told to play outside near the door, but to keep an eye on the channel. When they saw all the boats coming, they notified their family. That is when my husband came up from the cellar and headed for the coast. The family gave him two bottles of wine. He was up to his neck in the water and was determined he was NOT GOING TO LOSE THOSE TWO BOTTLES. He almost drowned trying to get into a rescue boat while holding on to those bottles. Someone managed to get  him in the boat. And he brought the wine back to England with him.

He later was sent back into battle in India. He was captured, escaped, got back to England and sent back into battle. Captured again, back to England. This time he was assigned to being a messenger on a bicycle around London. To send him back, if the Germans found out that he had been captured and escaped twice, they would have shot him on the spot. 

He never said a word of what it was like in battle. Just that he did kill some Germans. That was all he would say.


----------



## Kayelle

We watched *"No Escape" 2015* on Netflix tonight. Holy moley...if you like an edge of the seat, nail chewing thriller this is it! We were both exhausted when it was over.  Durn good flick!


----------



## Saul

Addie said:


> Thank you Kayelle. My husband had been hiding in the cellar of a French Resistance family. They had previous word that the English were going to issue an order for their soldiers and others to be rescued. At first they were going to send only the Navy. But the Resistance radioed England about how many soldiers had become stranded. That is when Churchill sent out the order for ALL boats, regardless of size or purpose to get across the channel and help in the rescue operation. The children in the family were told to play outside near the door, but to keep an eye on the channel. When they saw all the boats coming, they notified their family. That is when my husband came up from the cellar and headed for the coast. The family gave him two bottles of wine. He was up to his neck in the water and was determined he was NOT GOING TO LOSE THOSE TWO BOTTLES. He almost drowned trying to get into a rescue boat while holding on to those bottles. Someone managed to get  him in the boat. And he brought the wine back to England with him.
> 
> He later was sent back into battle in India. He was captured, escaped, got back to England and sent back into battle. Captured again, back to England. This time he was assigned to being a messenger on a bicycle around London. To send him back, if the Germans found out that he had been captured and escaped twice, they would have shot him on the spot.
> 
> He never said a word of what it was like in battle. Just that he did kill some Germans. That was all he would say.


Best story that I have ever read on a cooking forum!


----------



## Just Cooking

+ 1....  

Ross


----------



## CharlieD

Went to Valerian yesterday. If it was not for fancy chairs and 3D movie, it would have been a total waste of time. Do not recommend to watch this at home. 3D at least creates nice view.


----------



## roadfix

Kayelle said:


> We watched *"No Escape" 2015* on Netflix tonight. Holy moley...if you like an edge of the seat, nail chewing thriller this is it! We were both exhausted when it was over.  Durn good flick!



I agree.   I saw it a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Saul

Just saw Dunkirk.  I do not know how you guys did not like it.  I thought it was absolutely amazing.  Christopher Nolan has a great film vision and has done it again with another classic.


----------



## Kayelle

Watched another thriller on Netflix tonight. "Last Passenger"..........Phew!! Good flick!


----------



## CWS4322

King's Choice. I watched it three times. It is about the three days in April 1940 when the King of Norway had to make a decision  and then went to England. I watched it German. Then with my Mom with English subtitles and then with my Dad with the Norwegian subtitles. Uff day.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

_War For The Planet Of The Apes _excellent addition to the franchise.


----------



## Addie

Decided to take out my CD of "_Twelve Angry Men_ with Henry Fonda. Pirate had never seen it. He was asking me about Studio One. I explain that it was shown "live" and if a piece of scenery fell, they just went on with the story. Live meant just that. "Live". I also told him that _Twelve Angry Men_ was first broadcast live. 

It had him riveted.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Last night, DH went to bed early and I sat up and watch "August: Osage County"  with Meryl Streep and Julia Roberts on Netflix.
WOW!
That was, um, disturbing, unnerving, real, riveting, and a horrible ending.
You invest all this time, energy and emotion on these characters and they leave you hanging.. yeah and, what happened to ...
The thing is I had wanted to see this film when it first came out back in 2013 and never did for one reason or another... now I'm glad that I didn't pay big bucks in the movie theater!


----------



## simonbaker

May have to check that one out on my day off.


----------



## Saul

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Last night, DH went to bed early and I sat up and watch "August: Osage County"  with Meryl Streep and Julia Roberts on Netflix.
> WOW!
> That was, um, disturbing, unnerving, real, riveting, and a horrible ending.
> You invest all this time, energy and emotion on these characters and they leave you hanging.. yeah and, what happened to ...
> The thing is I had wanted to see this film when it first came out back in 2013 and never did for one reason or another... now I'm glad that I didn't pay big bucks in the movie theater!


I liked the movie.  Not as much as I liked the play.


----------



## Kayelle

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Last night, DH went to bed early and I sat up and watch *"August: Osage County" * with Meryl Streep and Julia Roberts on Netflix.
> WOW!
> *That was, um, disturbing, unnerving, real, riveting, and a horrible ending.*
> You invest all this time, energy and emotion on these characters and they leave you hanging.. yeah and, what happened to ...
> The thing is I had wanted to see this film when it first came out back in 2013 and never did for one reason or another... now I'm glad that I didn't pay big bucks in the movie theater!



Boy you said that perfectly Sista, and I actually paid the bucks to see it.


----------



## CharlieD

Kayelle said:


> Boy you said that perfectly Sista, and I actually paid the bucks to see it.



Sadly in the last 10 or so years there are very few movies that are worth spending any money on. As of late the only movies I go to movie theater to see are the ones with special effects that are just not the same when watching on a regular TV.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Kayelle said:


> Boy you said that perfectly Sista, and *I actually paid the bucks to see it.*



HA!  



CharlieD said:


> *Sadly in the last 10 or so years there are very few movies that are worth spending any money on*. As of late the only movies I go to movie theater to see are the ones with special effects that are just not the same when watching on a regular TV.



I agree Charlie!
DH and his buddy Mr. Dear Friend went to see Dunkirk and they both said that the volume was so loud, it made it most unenjoyable.

Back when we were trying to sell our home, every time our realtor had an Open House and we had to leave for the afternoon, so we went out to lunch and a movie.  Ya know, I can't remember a single one of them, but I remember where and what we both ate!


----------



## Just Cooking

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> HA!
> 
> 
> 
> I agree Charlie!
> DH and his buddy Mr. Dear Friend went to see Dunkirk and *they both said that the volume was so loud, it made it most unenjoyable.
> *
> Back when we were trying to sell our home, every time our realtor had an Open House and we had to leave for the afternoon, so we went out to lunch and a movie.  Ya know, I can't remember a single one of them, but I remember where and what we both ate!



One reason we seldom go to a theater...

Ross


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

When we lived down in southern Arizona, this one movie we went to
the walls were vibrating from the volume being SOOOOO loud!
Someone got up and went straight to the manager and asked that
they TURN IT DOWN!


----------



## Saul

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> HA!
> 
> 
> 
> I agree Charlie!
> DH and his buddy Mr. Dear Friend went to see Dunkirk and they both said that the volume was so loud, it made it most unenjoyable.
> 
> Back when we were trying to sell our home, every time our realtor had an Open House and we had to leave for the afternoon, so we went out to lunch and a movie.  Ya know, I can't remember a single one of them, but I remember where and what we both ate!



Seriously?  The sound was one of the best parts of seeing Dunkirk in theaters.


----------



## caseydog

Just Cooking said:


> I believe that can be said of most Quentin Tarantino movies....
> 
> For me, that's what draws me to his movies.. Pure 'what the hell?' entertainment...
> 
> Ross



Yep. I liked the scene where Tarentino did his cameo as one of the three Australian slave hunters. I don't want to be a spoiler, so let's just say it didn't end well for Tarantino. 

The ending of _The Usual Subjects_ is one of the top movie endings I've seen. Kevin Spacey got his first Oscar from his role in that movie. 

Christoph Waltz got an Oscar for his role as Dr. King Schultz in _Django Unchained._ He got one for his role in _Inglorious Basterds_, another Tarantino movie. 

CD


----------



## caseydog

The last movie I watched was _John Wick: Chapter 2_ with Keanu Reeves. Pure gratuitous violence, barely held together by a paper-thin plot. It wasn't as good as the first John Wick movie. The first one was over the top, chapter two was way, way over the top. 

CD


----------



## buckytom

I love Christoph Waltz. He's just the perfect character actor German antagonist. Intelligent, cunning, caculating, sadistic...


----------



## buckytom

I watched Laurence of Arabia for the 100th time last night. One of the greatest movies of all time.


----------



## CharlieD

buckytom said:


> I watched Laurence of Arabia for the 100th time last night. One of the greatest movies of all time.



If only real Laurence would have known what he started. ...


----------



## CharlieD

Watched Collateral Beauty. I thought it was good.


----------



## Katie H

Last night we watched _Hidden Figures._  Omigosh!  What a fantastic movie!

Don't miss it however you have the opportunity to see it.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

CharlieD said:


> Watched *Collateral Beauty*. I thought it was good.





Katie H said:


> Last night we watched _*Hidden Figures*._  Omigosh!  What a fantastic movie!
> 
> Don't miss it however you have the opportunity to see it.



I wanted to see both of these movies!  But we gave away our DVD player, dang it!  Netflix has them on DVD Only right now, shot!

I watched Silver Skies the other night on Netflix

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5DJgjgknY2o

Kind of a cute movie.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Katie H said:


> Last night we watched _Hidden Figures._  Omigosh!  What a fantastic movie!
> 
> Don't miss it however you have the opportunity to see it.


*Katie*, we just finished watching that about an hour ago! Wonderful movie is right. Love, love, loved it! From an artistic viewpoint, Himself loved it, too. Thankfully he restrained himself after his first hiss or two when they messed up math, science - the technical stuff. Since I'm more artist than brainiac, I didn't have a problem with those errors since I was blissfully unaware.


----------



## CharlieD

The Taking of Pelham 123. 50/50 I guess, nothing special, but not bad.


----------



## CharlieD

Atomic Blond.


----------



## simonbaker

Went to the theater yesterday with our daughter to see the new Spiderman movie. She loves those marvel movies. It had a good storyline.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Watched Rumor Has It on Netflix the other night, 
meh


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Had a Sharknado marathon yesterday.


----------



## FrankZ

We watched Kong Skill Island last night.  Campy and would have been more fun if they had really embraced that, but they seemed to want to be serious with a dash of camp.


----------



## roadfix

I watched a French movie on Netflix last night.    Un + Une.   Very interesting love story, takes place in India.....well photographed and edited.


----------



## Saul

Halloween remake by Rob Zombie.  Pretty entertaining.


----------



## CharlieD

Wolverine. I'm afraid they going to make more


----------



## blissful

CharlieD said:


> Watched Collateral Beauty. I thought it was good.



Love love loved that movie. DH and I decided we would buy it when the price came down. 

Saw The Impossible,  a movie made in 2012, a true story about a family on vacation in Thailand during the 2004 tsunami. Very heart warming, scary, painful, uplifting, family film. I'm a fan of true stories. DH and I watched it last night and he liked it too.


----------



## CharlieD

CharlieD said:


> Wolverine. I'm afraid they going to make more




Oops, I meant to say Logan.


----------



## Kayelle

Watched a charming feel good true story movie last night....*We Bought a Zoo*.

We Bought a Zoo (2011) - IMDb


----------



## kleenex

I just saw a fun documentary type piece called Can Eating Insects Save the World.  It recently popped up on my local PBS network.

You can see it for free at this link:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Acxbx-DUkL4

One guy goes to places like Thailand to eat ants, water bugs, crickets, and tarantulas.   He sees how people grow, hunt, and even cook them.

His interactions with some red ants late was so much fun.

I say in the end we need to eat more insects


----------



## caseydog

I just finished watching _*The Circle*_. It was good. Big name cast. Well made. Nothing breakthrough about the plot, but thought provoking, nonetheless. 

CD


----------



## stop-wasting-food

We watched The Limehouse Golem last night.  I didn't think it was up to much (4/10) but my wife rather enjoyed it (7/10).


----------



## stop-wasting-food

Kayelle said:


> Watched a charming feel good true story movie last night....*We Bought a Zoo*.
> 
> We Bought a Zoo (2011) - IMDb



We half-watched that last week (missed the beginning).  It's an easy watch - a nice, family film.


----------



## Kayelle

*CHEF* was the movie last night. We both loved it!
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chef_(film)


----------



## roadfix

Spent a week watching the 3rd season of  N A R C O S  on Netflix.


----------



## blissful

Anyone else a big fan of 'Contact' with Jodie Foster? In the movie, they talk about Einstein's theory of relativity and say that when she leaves the earth she is will age 4 years and 50 years will pass on earth, then everyone she knows will be dead when she returns BUT in the time travel part of the movie, she leaves for 18 hours and the earth only sees a split second, SO it is opposite of the theory.Anyone else have some insight on it?


----------



## Cheryl J

Kayelle said:


> *CHEF* was the movie last night. We both loved it!
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chef_(film)


 
This sounds like something I'd like! I'll have to find it. 
-------------------------------------------------
I'm fixin' to kick back in the recliner and watch another foodie movie that I've seen a couple of times, but not recently.  _*"The Hundred Foot Journey"*_ with Helen Mirren.  I *love* that movie.


----------



## jd_1138

"Maximum Ride" on Netflix Instant was good.  It gets sort of average reviews, but we liked it a lot.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Just watched THE KENNEL MURDER CASE made in 1933. It stars William Powell and Mary Astor. It says that this is one of the best detective movies of the thirties and became a blueprint for almost every other murder mystery to follow. Directed by Michael Curtiz(whose life is quite a story).


----------



## TATTRAT

Kayelle said:


> *CHEF* was the movie last night. We both loved it!
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chef_(film)



That was SUCH a great flick, I adore it.


----------



## Just Cooking

TATTRAT said:


> That was SUCH a great flick, I adore it.




Yes.. Chef was a great movie... Actually the last movie I watched.. 

Ross


----------



## JoAnn L.

Grandson Josh was off school today so this afternoon we watched HARRY POTTER AND THE GOBLET OF FIRE. Will watch the next one tomorrow. We have watched them all before but thats OK.


----------



## Caslon

I had "Jackie" (2107) HBO as the TV backround of my evening. About the events of Nov. 11th.  It wasn't too talky and I liked the soundtrack.


----------



## GotGarlic

We watched "The Ghost and Mrs. Muir" the other night, with Gene Tierney and Rex Harrison. I'd never seen it before. We really enjoyed it, although I knew that guy was going to be a jerk  [emoji38]


----------



## skilletlicker

Watched "Our Souls at Night" on Netflix with Robert Redford and Jane Fonda. Liked it a lot. Liked her in it better than anything I've seen her in.

...

Well, liked her in Barbarella an awful lot.


----------



## FrankZ

GotGarlic said:


> We watched "The Ghost and Mrs. Muir" the other night, with Gene Tierney and Rex Harrison. I'd never seen it before. We really enjoyed it, although I knew that guy was going to be a jerk  [emoji38]



I've never seen it but my brother won tickets to a theme park, for the whole family, from a radio station after that was the answer to the question asked.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

GotGarlic said:


> We watched "The Ghost and Mrs. Muir" the other night, with Gene Tierney and Rex Harrison. I'd never seen it before. We really enjoyed it, although I knew that guy was going to be a jerk  [emoji38]


There was a movie? I remember watching the TV show when I was a kid.


----------



## Caslon

GotGarlic said:


> We watched "The Ghost and Mrs. Muir" the other night, with Gene Tierney and Rex Harrison. I'd never seen it before. We really enjoyed it, although I knew that guy was going to be a jerk  [emoji38]



One of the best ghost movies. Jerk or not, he touchingly eased her to the other side at the end.


----------



## GotGarlic

Caslon said:


> One of the best ghost movies. Jerk or not, he touchingly eased her to the other side at the end.


Don't give too much away for people who haven't seen it  I wasn't referring to the one you think I was.


----------



## GotGarlic

Cooking Goddess said:


> There was a movie? I remember watching the TV show when I was a kid.


Dan said something about the TV show - I'd never seen that either. But yes, the movie was made in 1947.


----------



## Mad Cook

GotGarlic said:


> Dan said something about the TV show - I'd never seen that either. But yes, the movie was made in 1947.
> View attachment 28086


One of my favourites. The last time it was on UK tlevision it was given a "not suitable for children" rating because it would frighten them. Really? I think I was only about 10 when I first saw it but it didn't scare me. It was one of the films made during and around the end of WW2 apparently, in part, (according to Helliwell and Parkinson) to ease people's loss of loved ones in the war."A Guy named Joe" and "A Matter of Life and Death where among many others.

I think there is a lot of hope in "The Ghost and Mrs Muir".


----------



## Mad Cook

Cooking Goddess said:


> There was a movie? I remember watching the TV show when I was a kid.


The TV show was nothing compared to the film. Do watch it if it comes onto the TV or you can find it on DVD.


----------



## Caslon

GotGarlic said:


> I wasn't referring to the one you think I was.



The captain and her. Who else then?  All the other characters are forgettable.  Maybe the viewer?


----------



## GotGarlic

Caslon said:


> The captain and her. Who else then?  All the other characters are forgettable.  Maybe the viewer?


Check your PMs. I don't want to give it away here.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Just got done watching COWBOYS AND ALIENS. Great cast, solid acting, decent plot. What more could you want?


----------



## Cheryl J

I'm looking forward to seeing *Victoria and Abdul. *
And I don't care what the negative critics say. 

_"....the extraordinary true story of an unexpected friendship in the later years of Queen Victoria's (Academy Award winner Judi Dench) remarkable rule. When Abdul Karim (Ali Fazal), a young clerk, travels from India to participate in the Queen's Golden Jubilee, he is surprised to find favor with the Queen herself. As the Queen questions the constrictions of her long-held position, the two forge an unlikely and devoted alliance with a loyalty to one another that her household and inner circle all attempt to destroy. As the friendship deepens, the Queen begins to see a changing world through new eyes...."_ 

https://www.rottentomatoes.com/m/victoria_and_abdul


----------



## Kayelle

I'm going to be sure and see *Victoria and Abdul *also Cheryl...we seem to often have the same taste in movies and I'm a huge Judi Dench fan! 
SC and I had a movie and early dinner date on Sat. We both really enjoyed *The Mountain Between Us*, a compelling story of survival, well worth the tickets. 
I read the equally good book but the visuals of the film were really spectacular.


----------



## roadfix

skilletlicker said:


> Watched "Our Souls at Night" on Netflix with Robert Redford and Jane Fonda. Liked it a lot. Liked her in it better than anything I've seen her in.




I watched it while camping last night.    I liked it as well.


----------



## Kayelle

skilletlicker said:


> Watched "Our Souls at Night" on Netflix with Robert Redford and Jane Fonda. Liked it a lot. Liked her in it better than anything I've seen her in.
> 
> ...
> 
> Well, liked her in Barbarella an awful lot.





roadfix said:


> I watched it while camping last night.    I liked it as well.



We watched *"Our Souls at Night" *together and it really touched us as a senior couple who also found love again, when we least expected it. What a lovely movie nearly everyone would enjoy. 
Bravo Netflix along with Redford and Fonda.


----------



## Cheryl J

Kayelle said:


> I'm going to be sure and see *Victoria and Abdul *also Cheryl...*we seem to often have the same taste in movies and I'm a huge Judi Dench fan!*
> SC and I had a movie and early dinner date on Sat. We both really enjoyed *The Mountain Between Us*, a compelling story of survival, well worth the tickets.
> I read the equally good book but the visuals of the film were really spectacular.



Yep, I've noticed that, too!  I think it's a 'period film' thing.  I love the costumes and being taken back to a time long ago. 

*The Mountain Between Us *is playing here now - I thought about going today, but half the enjoyment of matinees is going during the week when the theatuh is nearly empty.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Just got done watching STRANGERS IN GOOD COMPANY (1990) . When a bus filled with eight elderly women breaks down in the wilderness, the group of strangers is stranded at a deserted farmhouse with only their wits and their memories. 
These nonprofessional actor's delivering largely improvised dialogue to heartwarming effect. Love this film.


----------



## Steve Kroll

Went to see "Blade Runner 2049" for the second time this past weekend. Best sci-fi movie I've seen in a long time. It has a good story line with lots of little plot twists, and the acting is top notch. Even Ryan Gosling - a guy I don't consider to have a wide emotional range as an actor - does a very good job.

Also watched "Rogue One" last night.


----------



## Kayelle

JoAnn L. said:


> Just got done watching STRANGERS IN GOOD COMPANY (1990) . When a bus filled with eight elderly women breaks down in the wilderness, the group of strangers is stranded at a deserted farmhouse with only their wits and their memories.
> These nonprofessional actor's delivering largely improvised dialogue to heartwarming effect. Love this film.



That sounds like my kind of film JoAnn. I looked for somewhere to watch it, but only came up with the option to buy the DVD. Any ideas?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Steve Kroll said:


> Went to see "Blade Runner 2049" for the second time this past weekend. Best sci-fi movie I've seen in a long time. It has a good story line with lots of little plot twists, and the acting is top notch. Even Ryan Gosling - a guy I don't consider to have a wide emotional range as an actor - does a very good job.
> 
> Also watched "Rogue One" last night.



Anticipating "Blade Runner 2049", the original is my all time favorite.


----------



## Steve Kroll

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Anticipating "Blade Runner 2049", the original is my all time favorite.



Mine too! The sequel is every bit as good, in my opinion. I don't think you'll be disappointed.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Kayelle said:


> That sounds like my kind of film JoAnn. I looked for somewhere to watch it, but only came up with the option to buy the DVD. Any ideas?



I got my copy from Netflix.


----------



## CharlieD

Steve Kroll said:


> Mine too! The sequel is every bit as good, in my opinion. I don't think you'll be disappointed.



Can't wait to see.


----------



## Kayelle

JoAnn L. said:


> I got my copy from Netflix.



Darn, I only have the streaming option with Netflix.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Steve Kroll said:


> Mine too! The sequel is every bit as good, in my opinion. I don't think you'll be disappointed.



Thanks for the recommend, Steve!


----------



## JoAnn L.

Kayelle said:


> Darn, I only have the streaming option with Netflix.



At our library you can get DVDS on loan. Maybe your library has a copy.


----------



## Kayelle

JoAnn L. said:


> At our library you can get DVDS on loan. Maybe your library has a copy.



Thanks for the idea JoAnn. It really sounds like a good movie.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Kayelle said:


> Thanks for the idea JoAnn. It really sounds like a good movie.



I have seen it about 3 times now over the years and it is still one of my favorites. I sure hope you can find it.


----------



## CharlieD

Has anybody seen Nocturnal Animals? My wife and I saw it separately and came to completely different conclusion about the ending. If you saw the movie, please tell me what you think about. I liked it, she did not.


----------



## CharlieD

Saw Thor Ragnarok, eww


----------



## Cheryl J

I watched *"Joy"* the other night.  Starred Jennifer Lawrence, Robert DeNiro, and Bradley Cooper.  Based on the true story of Joy Mangano, divorced mother who risks her (and her family's) life savings to design and market the "Miracle Mop". 

I watched it on a freebie movie channel last weekend - I think it was HBO, or it could have been Cinemax.  Anyway, it started out a bit slow and I almost gave up on it, but watched it through to the end.  So glad I did. Jennifer Lawrence's performance as Joy was outstanding. 

It got mediocre reviews, but I don't pay much attention to the reviews anyway. 

Joy (2015) - IMDb


----------



## CharlieD

Cheryl J said:


> I watched *"Joy"* the other night.  Starred Jennifer Lawrence, Robert DeNiro, and Bradley Cooper.  Based on the true story of Joy Mangano, divorced mother who risks her (and her family's) life savings to design and market the "Miracle Mop".
> 
> I watched it on a freebie movie channel last weekend - I think it was HBO, or it could have been Cinemax.  Anyway, it started out a bit slow and I almost gave up on it, but watched it through to the end.  So glad I did. Jennifer Lawrence's performance as Joy was outstanding.
> 
> It got mediocre reviews, but I don't pay much attention to the reviews anyway.
> 
> Joy (2015) - IMDb



I too thought it was a good movie.


----------



## Cheryl J

I watched *"Her" *the other night.  Starred Joaquin Phoenix, Amy Adams, and the voice of Scarlett Johanssen. 

If I didn't know the main character was Joaquin Phoenix, I wouldn't have recognized him. Set in the near future, about a rather nerdy lonely guy who falls in love with the voice from his computer operating system.  I watched all of it, but it was kind of weird, and sad....IMO.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1798709/?ref_=nv_sr_1


----------



## roadfix

We watched "Silence" on Hulu last night.    Kind of long and drawn out, the movie was about Christian persecution in Japan during the 1600's.    I liked it.   It had Liam Neeson and another dude I can't recall at the moment.


----------



## Addie

I have only two Christmas favorites I watch faithfully each year. _Rudolph The Red Nose Reindeer_ and _How The Grinch Stole Christmas._ Last night it was the Grinch's turn. 

Watching these two movies each year is the only way I participate in the Christmas holidays. It is the only thing I can afford. With 18 grand and great grandchildren, I have chosen to watch these two movies instead. My kids don't need or want anything. Two of my kids have already retired. Wait a minute. Make that three kids. Two on permanent disability.


----------



## LPBeier

I have been Christmas binge-watching. I have watched all three "The Santa Clause" movies (number 2 was my favourite) and just finished "The Holiday" with a great cast.

Next are some Hallmark romances.


----------



## tinlizzie

I probably should have known better, but I watched on Netflix streaming a Quentin Tarantino movie I hadn't heard about.  Oh, my.  Titled, The Hateful Eight, it had a good cast -- Kurt Russell, Samuel Jackson, Jennifer Jason Leigh (who looked as bad as I've ever seen a Hollywood star look), Tim Roth (a fave of mine) and Walton Goggins (another new fave).  Absolute buckets of blood!  Not very Christmas-y but a heckuva Tarantino film.


----------



## LPBeier

I watched it too, knowing it was Tarantino, but loving the cast. I felt exactly the same as you. Much of it was watched from between my fingers LOL! 



tinlizzie said:


> I probably should have known better, but I watched on Netflix streaming a Quentin Tarantino movie I hadn't heard about.  Oh, my.  Titled, The Hateful Eight, it had a good cast -- Kurt Russell, Samuel Jackson, Jennifer Jason Leigh (who looked as bad as I've ever seen a Hollywood star look), Tim Roth (a fave of mine) and Walton Goggins (another new fave).  Absolute buckets of blood!  Not very Christmas-y but a heckuva Tarantino film.


----------



## buckytom

I watched The Great Wall with Matt Damon the other day.
Meh.

Predictable, but at least not a complete waste of time.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

"The Hitman's Bodyguard" fun and entertaining, LOL at times.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

buckytom said:


> I watched The Great Wall with Matt Damon the other day...


Matt Damon was at your house?  Or did he stop by the studio and the two of you watched it there?


----------



## Cheryl J

*The Holiday....* a 2006 movie starring Kate Winslet, Cameron Diaz, and Jude Law .  

I've seen it probably a dozen times  - it's an adorable movie about two ladies who are fed up with unhappy holiday break ups - they meet online on a home vacation trading site, switch up their quaint English countryside cottage and sprawling Beverly Hills home with each other for the holiday season to get away from the heartbreak, and the rest is history.  Very cute movie.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I'd have a hard time giving up the English Cottage...


----------



## Cheryl J

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'd have a hard time giving up the English Cottage...


 
Me too, Princess!  Given a choice, I'd take the English cottage any day...!


----------



## dragnlaw

I've watched the Holiday several times too - love it...  but seeing as I live in an English type cottage already - I sure would like that kitchen and den from Hollywood on the other side of a wall here!


----------



## CharlieD

Holiday would be so nice to watch, if I did not hate Cameron Diaz so much. 
Watched Dirty Dancing last night. Movie is great, but how sad that Patric died so young.


----------



## caseydog

I watched _Detroit_ a couple of days ago. It was very good. Very well acted. Based on a true story, but with artistic license applied, as with all other movies based on true stories. But, they seemed to have gotten the overall gist of the story right, but simplified it to work as a movie. They don't give you a lot of background, but the viewer can do some Google research and find that, if so inclined. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nDGus2fnPQ4

CD


----------



## caseydog

I just watched the _Ballad of Lefty Brown_. Bill Pullman deserves a _Best Actor_ Oscar nomination for his work in this movie. 

I don't like Westerns. But, this one wasn't your typical Western. It was much deeper. It was about honor, and decency -- and the loser getting his day. Highly recommended. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sv2khM97ylU

CD


----------



## Just Cooking

I love westerns and want to see this one.. 

Ross


----------



## Vinylhanger

We watched Christmas with the Kranks last night.  Not sure how we missed it over the years.

Tim Allen and Jamie Lee Curtis.  It got horrible reviews, but it is perfect for light Holiday viewing.


----------



## Kayelle

caseydog said:


> I just watched the _Ballad of Lefty Brown_. Bill Pullman deserves a _Best Actor_ Oscar nomination for his work in this movie.
> 
> I don't like Westerns. But, this one wasn't your typical Western. It was much deeper. It was about honor, and decency -- and the loser getting his day. Highly recommended.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sv2khM97ylU
> 
> CD



I'd like to see this Casey. Did you see it at a theater or online?


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Kayelle said:


> I'd like to see this Casey. Did you see it at a theater or online?



This looked like a pretty good movie for DH, he LOVES westerns!

It's on YouTube or GooglePlay for $6.99


----------



## PrincessFiona60

_The Man From Snowy River, _I wonder how many times I have typed in that title.  One of our favorites.


----------



## Just Cooking

I have no idea why Jeannie and I don't watch too many movies.. 
That will change when I get to Missouri.. My daughter and SIL are movie buffs so, I'm pretty certain I'll be watching a lot of them..

Ross


----------



## caseydog

Kayelle said:


> I'd like to see this Casey. Did you see it at a theater or online?



I rented it from iTunes and watched it at home. 

CD


----------



## kleenex

Okay readers of this post I have a free documentary I just saw recently that is also free.  It is called Ten Meter Tower and is roughly 16 minutes long.

https://www.nytimes.com/video/opinion/100000004882589/ten-meter-tower.html

The documentary simple and is just asking will the people in the documentary do one simple thing off the ten meter tower.   I found it fun.  It is also on the short list for the Oscars nomination.


----------



## Steve Kroll

I went to see "Star Wars: The Last Jedi" on Sunday night. I didn't disappoint. Good to see Mark Hamill reprise his Luke Skywalker role.


----------



## kleenex

I just recently watched another short documentary for free which you can see here:

https://www.nytimes.com/video/opinion/100000005201010/116-cameras.html

This one is called 116 cameras and is about Eva Schloss who goes through a special project so her story can live on for years to come.  This one is also on a shortlist for the oscars and I do think it can make the finals because it was so good.

This Documentary is roughly 15 minutes long.


----------



## JoAnn L.

I just got done watching "The Bishop's Wife" with Cary Grant, Loretta Young and David Niven. I enjoy watching this wonderful film every year at Christmas time. One of my favorites.


----------



## dragnlaw

I watched the Bishop's Wife many many moons ago.  Has anyone also seen the Preacher's Wife? a 1996 remake with Whitney Houston, Denzel Washington & Courtney B. Vance.


----------



## LPBeier

I have been binge-watching schmaltzy Christmas movies at night when I can't sleep and in the day when I am working at the table sewing, writing, or just relaxing.

The titles are all similar, as are the plots and even some of the cast. The best thing about them is so many are filmed out here and I recognize buildings, streets, landmarks, etc. no matter how hard they try to hide them.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

"Going In Style" with Morgan Freeman, Micheal Caine and Alan Arkin, uproariously funny and heart tugging at times.  All in, a great movie.


----------



## CharlieD

What happened to Monday. Little bit too violent for my taste, but keeps you on the edge.


----------



## Kayelle

Today we went to see "The Greatest Showman" and we both really enjoyed it. It felt more like a Broadway musical production rather than a film. It really needs to be seen in a theater. I'd pass on a home screen version. 





> Inspired by the imagination of P. T. Barnum, The Greatest Showman  is an original musical that celebrates the birth of show business &  tells of a visionary who rose from nothing to create a spectacle that  became a worldwide sensation.


----------



## simonbaker

Saw Jumanji with my daughter, it was pretty funny. Far fetched in parts.


----------



## LPBeier

Kayelle said:


> Today we went to see "The Greatest Showman" and we both really enjoyed it. It felt more like a Broadway musical production rather than a film. It really needs to be seen in a theater. I'd pass on a home screen version.


We are going to see it today, Kayelle!


----------



## Kayelle

LP, let us know if you enjoy it as much as we did, ok?

It was so nice to see an adult production that's appropriate for children to see also.


----------



## blissful

DH bought us two movies.

The Shack, we really enjoyed it again, on Christmas Eve, then we both wanted to watch it again on Christmas Day Night. Very healing and inspiring. I read the book at the beginning of 2017, then we rented the movie in the middle of the year, and now we have a copy to watch. Watch it if you can. Really Good.

Life, this was not what we expected, terrifying, awful, terrible, sci-fi evil life from another planet. It looked like a 4 or 10 tentacled octopus, with its tentacles flattened in the middle to look like a flower petal. It sucked the life out of humans, not unlike a narcissist. Yuck.


----------



## LPBeier

Kayelle said:


> LP, let us know if you enjoy it as much as we did, ok?
> 
> It was so nice to see an adult production that's appropriate for children to see also.



Kay, it was fantastic! I am glad we saw it in the theatre. Hugh Jackman can play almost any part. 

And I agree, it is nice to see a family style movie.


----------



## simonbaker

Star wars, not impressed.


----------



## CharlieD

Saw The greatest showman and Star Wars this past weekend. 

Both were great, but let me tell you. Two movies with family in one weekend is a serious damage to my wallet.


----------



## caseydog

I watched _A Christmas Carol_, as I do every year. I watched it alone, as my Dad can't sit still and watch a movie, and my mom doesn't like, for the same reasons I like it. 

I watch it every year because it reminds me to think like Bob Cratchit, although I am more like Scrooge's happy-go-lucky nephew Fred, and like Fred, I worry about the soul of someone I love. I'll leave it at that. 

CD


----------



## roadfix

We watched Victoria & Abdul last night.   Good movie, about the aging Queen Victoria of England and this young man from India.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I seem to have missed all the Christmas movies this season. I did watch 50 Shade of Grey on the USA channel, but I have no idea how much they cut. I do know they faded out all the body parts that would offend your average prudish American.


----------



## buckytom

CharlieD said:


> Saw The greatest showman and Star Wars this past weekend.
> 
> Both were great, but let me tell you. Two movies with family in one weekend is a serious damage to my wallet.



We went to see Star Wars: The last Jedi in Imax 3D. Loved it!

And you're not kidding. $100 for just the 3 of us with shared small popcorn, nachos, and soda.


----------



## dragnlaw

I looked for Victoria and Abdul, it's not on Netflix and I'm not going to PPV. Guess I'll just wait.


----------



## dragnlaw

My son has a Credit Card or actually I think it is a bank card, but he can build points and then he takes me to a movie....   love it, free for him and me  ... Lol actually costs me more than him because I usually take him for supper after!  

Usually it is the second time he's seen whichever movie it is so a double bonus for him.


----------



## Just Cooking

dragnlaw said:


> I looked for Victoria and Abdul, it's not on Netflix and I'm not going to PPV. Guess I'll just wait.



We caught that at our local theater on $6 Tuesday.. Excellent movie..  

Went to a fave restaurant afterwards for dessert... The dessert cost more than the movie....  

Ross


----------



## Steve Kroll

Yesterday, it was brutally cold so I went and saw "The Shape of Water." I think the theater was almost as cold as being outdoors. 

I generally like Guillermo Del Toro's work, especially the dark monster movies like "Pan's Labrynth" and this one. One recurring theme in his films is that some of the people are far worse monsters than the actual creatures. In my opinion, "The Shape of Water" is a really well made movie, although I thought it was a little more violent in spots than it needed to be. It definitely keeps you on the edge of your seat, though.


----------



## JoAnn L.

dragnlaw said:


> I looked for Victoria and Abdul, it's not on Netflix and I'm not going to PPV. Guess I'll just wait.



I have it on hold at my local library. Maybe your library will have a copy.


----------



## roadfix

On Netflix streaming I watched a French movie called The Climb.  A French-African man with no climbing experience attempts to summit Mt Everest.   A very  interesting story of romance and what a man is willing to do.   I liked it.


----------



## dragnlaw

I watched the Ottoman Lieutenant last night.  It was good, not riveting but the scenery and backgrounds where wonderful - lots of airial shots.

Thanks JoAnn.  My village doesn't have a film library...  I'm not even sure they have English books, never been in it - they are only open on certain days at certain hours - not too sure where it is - did I mention I live near a _very_ small village?


----------



## Kayelle

I just finished watching a most amazing Netflix documentary about the history of rock climbing in Yosemite. It starts around the time I first visited there, and all the excitement of the first climbs of both Half Dome and El Capitian. Even if you have no interest in rock climbing, this is nearly two hours of pure entertainment with unbelievable footage, told by the climbers of the last 50 years. Whatatrip!
*Roadfix.*...if you haven't seen this, don't miss it!

*Valley Uprising..*


----------



## roadfix

Kayelle said:


> I just finished watching a most amazing Netflix documentary about the history of rock climbing in Yosemite. It starts around the time I first visited there, and all the excitement of the first climbs of both Half Dome and El Capitian. Even if you have no interest in rock climbing, this is nearly two hours of pure entertainment with unbelievable footage, told by the climbers of the last 50 years. Whatatrip!
> *Roadfix.*...if you haven't seen this, don't miss it!
> 
> *Valley Uprising..*





Thanks, I’ll look for it tonight ....  The title sounds familiar though, I might have seen it already....


----------



## simonbaker

Justice league, saw it today with our 19 year old daughter for her birthday.  It was better than star wars.


----------



## GotGarlic

Last weekend, we watched "Burnt" with Bradley Cooper. Very good. 
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Burnt_(film)


----------



## Whiskadoodle

I watched Woody Allen's Café Society.  Younger woody allen type character in love with Kristen Stewart, she's in love with her married boss, Steve Carell.  
The love triangle and actually the whole story line is a bit weak, i think.  It took me two days to watch this 90 minute movie.   HAD to listen to all that great 1930's Jazz<< Excellent.


----------



## buckytom

Another Woody Allen movie about a love story that is kind of misplaced or awkward?

Geez, you'd think the guy would have had another thought by now. It was probably more about his love for Jazz clarinet than it was a movie.


----------



## Kayelle

Kayelle said:


> I just finished watching a most amazing Netflix documentary about the history of rock climbing in Yosemite. It starts around the time I first visited there, and all the excitement of the first climbs of both Half Dome and El Capitian. Even if you have no interest in rock climbing, this is nearly two hours of pure entertainment with unbelievable footage, told by the climbers of the last 50 years. Whatatrip!
> *Roadfix.*...if you haven't seen this, don't miss it!
> 
> *Valley Uprising..*



Here's a really good trailer for the film....
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o86TpaSBcWw


----------



## roadfix

Kayelle said:


> Here's a really good trailer for the film....



I looked for it yesterday, found it, watched a few opening minutes of it, and I remembered seeing it about a year ago...    Yeah, it was a very good, well put together.


----------



## tinlizzie

Last night on TV - The Lion in Winter.  Peter O'Toole, Katherine Hepburn, and a very young Anthony Hopkins.  Excellent in every way.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Just bought and watched BETWEEN TWO WORLDS. A 1944 black and white film. It is a sensitive and thought provoking film. Cleverly written and acted, with John Garfield, Paul Henreid, Sidney Greenstreet and Eleanor Parker.


----------



## Caslon

JoAnn L. said:


> Just bought and watched BETWEEN TWO WORLDS. A 1944 black and white film. It is a sensitive and thought provoking film. Cleverly written and acted, with John Garfield, Paul Henreid, Sidney Greenstreet and Eleanor Parker.



One hell of a trippy movie. A lot of fantasy films were made during WWII.  No reason to wonder why.


----------



## Caslon

TCM channel had The Brothers Karamazov on.  I may have to watch that movie a few more times .

It was a Yul Brenner spotlight


----------



## LPBeier

We watched Despicable Me 3. I have to say this is one series of movies that is keeping my attention. The stories are silly but that's exactly what they are supposed to be.

And I think we need a little more silly in the world!


----------



## Farmer Jon

Watched Deepwater Horizon the other night. It was pretty good. Kurt Russel really aged.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LPBeier said:


> We watched Despicable Me 3. I have to say this is one series of movies that is keeping my attention. The stories are silly but that's exactly what they are supposed to be.
> 
> And *I think we need a little more silly in the world!*



x 2


----------



## Kayelle

We went and saw *"The Post"* today. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Post_(film)
How could you miss with a cast and true story like this?
We were both impressed.


----------



## Cheryl J

Kayelle said:


> We went and saw *"The Post"* today. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Post_(film)
> How could you miss with a cast and true story like this?
> We were both impressed.


 
Thank you for the review, Kay - I REALLY want to see this one. I agree about the cast - 2 of my favorite actors playing the leads.  And on top of it all, it's a Spielberg production.  (....and a rather timely release...lol)

I was really pleased to see *Matthew Rhys* is playing Ellsberg. He's a wonderful actor and I've missed him since he played Kevin in the cancelled series "Brothers and Sisters" with Sally Field.   I was always amazed at how well he's mastered the American accent.  

I'm going to try to go see it tomorrow!
------------------------
edit - the cute Matthew Rhys on the Ellen show:  
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rJ9UVIC0oos


----------



## Cheryl J

GotGarlic said:


> Last weekend, we watched "Burnt" with Bradley Cooper. Very good.
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Burnt_(film)


 
I enjoyed that one, too - good movie!


----------



## Cheryl J

....another clip of Matthew Rhys as Ellsberg... 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_B0BffzadeY


----------



## Kayelle

Cheryl J said:


> ....another clip of Matthew Rhys as Ellsberg...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_B0BffzadeY



What a great interview! I had forgotten he was on "Brothers and Sisters"..one of my all time favorite series.


----------



## Kayelle

Just finished watching the award winning *"The Big Sick"* on Amazon and although the title is misleading and stupid, I *really* liked it.



> Now included with Prime.   Awards nominated, heart-warming hit comedy from producer Judd Apatow  (Bridesmaids and Trainwreck). The Big Sick is based on the real-life  courtship between Pakistan-born comedian Kumail Nanjiani (Nanjiani) and  grad student Emily Gordon (Zoe Kazan) who fall in love but struggle  while dealing with Emily's mysterious illness and their families culture  clash. Also staring Ray Romano and Holly Hunter.
> 
> Starring:                      Kumail Nanjiani, Zoe Kazan, Holly Hunter                      Runtime:                      1 hour, 59 minutes
> 
> *Award Nominee: The Big Sick*
> 
> Congratulations to the Amazon Original Movie _The Big Sick_,  Critics’ Choice awards winner for Best Comedy and nominated for 2  Screen Actors Guild awards including Outstanding Performance by a Cast  in a Motion Picture, Producers Guild Awards for Outstanding Producer of  Theatrical Motion Pictures, and Writers Guild Awards for Best Original  Screenplay.


----------



## buckytom

I watched the first half of Hacksaw Ridge with my boy yesterday, until DW came in and asked what it was rated.

When she heard R and saw some of the violence, she ordered us to shut it off. As I tried to say that it wasn't any worse than some of his FPS video games, a particularly gory scene with guys getting their heads blown off came on, and off the TV went.

I'll watch it later. My dad was a combat medic in Europe in WWII, so the story holds great interest to me. I was raised on my Dad's stories of pretty much what was inthe movie.


----------



## Just Cooking

Last night we watched The Chef... Second time for me, about the 4th time for daughter and SIL.. I love this movie.. (Disclaimer: There is language which some may feel inappropriate)

#ChefMovie

Ross


----------



## roadfix

Just watched Amanda Knox on Netflix.    It was a fascinating documentary about her murder trial in Italy.    92 minutes long.


----------



## CharlieD

Kingsman, something rather. The first one, I guess there is the second one. It started ok. But then it was all the way down the hill. Totally unnecessary language, violence and vulgarity.


----------



## Farmer Jon

Fell asleep watching waterworld I actually really like that movie but I was tired.


----------



## buckytom

I really liked Waterworld. Jeanne Tripplehorn never looked better than in a dystopian ocean.


----------



## LPBeier

I saw most of Mirror, Mirror with Julia Roberts. I had seen it before and missed the first half hour this time but it is a good interpretation of the Snow White story. I loved the dwarves!


----------



## Caslon

roadfix said:


> Just watched Amanda Knox on Netflix.    It was a fascinating documentary about her murder trial in Italy.    92 minutes long.



There's more to this whole thing than she's telling.  That's what I think.  Now she's like this cause celbre because her conviction fell apart on appeal.  She's also profited a lot since.  " The Amanda Knox story" ...   gimme a break.  Blood was spilled, someone died during some kind of sex game gotten outta control.


----------



## caseydog

I just watched _Baby Driver_, and action/adventure/romance movie. I like action/adventure movies from time to time, because I can shut down my brain and just be entertained. I don't care much for romance movies. However, the romance part of this movie was not bad -- it actually fit into the plot pretty seamlessly. 

So, this movie had zero chance at an Oscar, but met my expectations for a piece of entertainment I didn't have to think hard to enjoy. 

The antagonist was Kevin Spacey. I assume that since he was a bad guy in the movie, that it is okay to watch the movie, since it hasn't been pulled from the marketplace. It is not PC to like anything he's acted in, it seems. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z2z857RSfhk

CD


----------



## JoAnn L.

Just got a copy of Victoria and Abdul from the library . Excellent movie and actors. Loved it.


----------



## simonbaker

We went to & saw the greatest showman at the theater last night.  It's how barnem circus started, it was really good. Would recommend it!


----------



## GotGarlic

caseydog said:


> The antagonist was Kevin Spacey. I assume that since he was a bad guy in the movie, that it is okay to watch the movie, since it hasn't been pulled from the marketplace. It is not PC to like anything he's acted in, it seems.



My impression is that it's not good business to continue to hire him. That doesn't change the quality of his work.


----------



## blissful

LIFE, it's an outer space sci fi horror movie lots of adrenaline pumping scenes and music. I didn't like it at all. We both agreed not to watch it again.

PASSENGERS, it's a deep space sci fi movie, and we both really liked it a lot. It stretches the imagination on how we value life and we value a quality life and the selfish things we sometimes do as humans to make that life survivable. Sometimes our selfish choices are unforgivable, and sometimes forgivable, even if it is the same selfish choice, we are human, and this is life.

CRIME AND PUNISHMENT, based on the book, it is a deep thinking movie. I've watched it twice, I'll probably watch it again. It's about crime and punishment, lol.

CHEF, good movie, family and cooking.

HACKSAW RIDGE, heart warming, war-death defying, good movie, we were glad we watched it, worth seeing more than once.


----------



## buckytom

I'm,hoping to watch the 2nd half of Hacksaw Ridge tonight.

I watched the Netflix original movie Bright last night.

It took me a little while to get into it, but by the end I loved it. I'm a big fan of Will Smith.


----------



## dragnlaw

I've also seen "Bright" - loved it too! 

Based on the reviews here I will be putting Hacksaw Ridge on my "to watch" list.

I started watching Lone Survivor - but I got too upset thinking/knowing of the possible outcome so have put it on hold.


----------



## Kayelle

We went and saw "The Darkest Hour" nominated for several Oscars and we were not impressed at all. It sure was not what these history buffs expected, and I actually fell asleep.


----------



## caseydog

I just finished watching _*American Made*_. I'm not a huge Tom Cruise fan, but I think this was his best performance. He didn't play "the hero." No spoilers, but he was very "human" in this role. 

The movie was based on a true story from the 80's. Very good movie!

Trailer...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AEBIJRAkujM

Interesting video... *Spoiler Alert! Watch the movie first.* 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a7tnXW7CRMo

CD


----------



## kleenex

If you want to see another short form documentary Oscar Nominee for free take a look at the Edith + Eddie one that is a total gem and fully worth the nomination.

https://www.topic.com/edith-eddie

The documentary is on the oldest interracial couple who are both over 95 years old and this documentary is almost 30 minutes long.  They were so old even the local news reported on them.  They both met over lottery tickets.

Edith is being forced to move to down to Florida for a while while Eddie does not want her down in Florida.  I say they should have stayed together.


----------



## Addie

Caslon said:


> There's more to this whole thing than she's telling.  That's what I think.  Now she's like this cause celbre because her conviction fell apart on appeal.  She's also profited a lot since.  " The Amanda Knox story" ...   gimme a break.  Blood was spilled, someone died during some kind of sex game gotten outta control.



I tend to agree with you. Something went wrong in her apartment with her room mate. And she was there and part of it. Does she really think that we believe she sat there very calmly and watched her room mate be murdered? She is no cause celeb as far as I am concerned.


----------



## Addie

kleenex said:


> If you want to see another short form documentary Oscar Nominee for free take a look at the Edith + Eddie one that is a total gem and fully worth the nomination.
> 
> https://www.topic.com/edith-eddie
> 
> The documentary is on the oldest interracial couple who are both over 95 years old and this documentary is almost 30 minutes long.  They were so old even the local news reported on them.  They both met over lottery tickets.
> 
> Edith is being forced to move to down to Florida for a while while Eddie does not want her down in Florida.  I say *they should have stayed together.*



Absolutely.


----------



## caseydog

I watched Last Flag Flying tonight, with Steve Carell, Bryan Cranston, and Laurence Fishburne -- all top-shelf actors. 

Overall, a very good movie. It was kind of scattered for a while, but all came together in the end. I had an allergy attack during the ending scene, and my eyes were watering a bit. 

Warning to those with tender ears, there is a fair amount of profanity, but not gratuitous profanity. One character in particular was pretty foul mouthed, but it was IMO, justified in the name of character development. There again, you understand him a lot better as you get toward the end of the movie. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VmS4lTZ34uk

CD


----------



## buckytom

I just watched The Hurt Locker. Holy Moly, what an intense movie.

I want my son to watch it so he can start to understand war isn't like the regular movies.


----------



## Steve Kroll

Believe it or not, I saw "Peter Rabbit" over the weekend. It was actually a fun flick.


----------



## caseydog

I just watched _Three Billboards Outside Ebbing, Missouri_. It was nothing like what I expected after watching the trailer for the movie. 

Wow, very intense, and lots of twists. No clear-cut villains or heroes among the characters. Just people who are a mixtuture of both. The ending was perfect, IMO, but definitely not your typical Hollywood ending. 

CD


----------



## roadfix

We watched a wonderfully uplifting family movie with the grand kids at home last night.
'WONDER' was about an elementary school boy with a facial deformity, his struggles, and his mother played by Julia Roberts.


----------



## blissful

Steve Kroll said:


> Believe it or not, I saw "Peter Rabbit" over the weekend. It was actually a fun flick.



And this speaks NOT to your choice of younger dates, and NOT to your choice of taking your date's kids to the movies. Instead it speaks to your (and mine) and everyone's relative envy of Larry's yearly garden.

I saw the movie MOTHER's DAY, it was good, lots of kinds of moms.


----------



## dragnlaw

Thanks guys! I have Peter Rabbit and Wonder now on my list to watch for.

I don't like to see a movie until I've heard from someone else - but they both interested me.  I've rarely been disappointed by someone else's review.  In one case a friend gave me a horrid review on a movie - but knowing her tastes I knew I would love it...  and I did!


----------



## roadfix

We also watched Dunkirk the other night.    I didn't care for it.   In fact I thought it was pretty bad.    I never got the sense of the enormity or the scope of the rescue operation from watching this movie at all.   All I saw were a few hundred men being rescued by a dozen fishing boats.   Over 300,000 soldiers were rescued over a 10 day period from that stretch of beach.    I didn't see that in the movie.


----------



## Kayelle

roadfix said:


> We also watched *Dunkirk* the other night.    I didn't care for it.   In fact I thought it was pretty bad.    I never got the sense of the enormity or the scope of the rescue operation from watching this movie at all.   All I saw were a few hundred men being rescued by a dozen fishing boats.   Over 300,000 soldiers were rescued over a 10 day period from that stretch of beach.    I didn't see that in the movie.



We saw it on the big screen when it first came out, and we both felt exactly the same way as you. It was a dang poor excuse for telling a remarkable story. It could have been sooooooo much better.

We felt the same way about *The Darkest Hour*.


----------



## Kayelle

caseydog said:


> I just watched _Three Billboards Outside Ebbing, Missouri_. It was nothing like what I expected after watching the trailer for the movie.
> 
> Wow, very intense, and lots of twists. No clear-cut villains or heroes among the characters. Just people who are a mixtuture of both. The ending was perfect, IMO, but definitely not your typical Hollywood ending.
> 
> CD



I might see that just on your recommendation Casey, if I can just get by the fact it stars Francis McDormand, who also stared in Fargo, the worst  Oscar movie I ever saw.


----------



## roadfix

I started watching a documentary series on Netflix called DIRTY MONEY.   The first two episodes have been fascinating so far.   I’m watching the third episode tonight.
The first had to do with Volkswagen’s diesel emissions fiasco and the second one was about the guy who was behind the pay day loan  outlets across the nation that went to prison for the company’s unethical practices.


----------



## caseydog

Kayelle said:


> I might see that just on your recommendation Casey, if I can just get by the fact it stars Francis McDormand, who also stared in Fargo, the worst  Oscar movie I ever saw.



Oh, there is a more than average amount of profanity, just FYI. 

CD


----------



## caseydog

roadfix said:


> I started watching a documentary series on Netflix called DIRTY MONEY.   The first two episodes have been fascinating so far.   I’m watching the third episode tonight.
> The first had to do with Volkswagen’s diesel emissions fiasco and the second one was about *the guy who was behind the pay day loan outlets across the nation that went to prison for the company’s unethical practices.*



Only one guy? They all belong behind bars, IMO. 

CD


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I watched _Pride and Prejudice and Zombies_ today, just the thing to take my mind off things while I took a break.


----------



## Kayelle

caseydog said:


> I just watched *Three Billboards Outside Ebbing, Missouri.* It was nothing like what I expected after watching the trailer for the movie.
> 
> Wow, very intense, and lots of twists. No clear-cut villains or heroes among the characters. Just people who are a mixtuture of both. The ending was perfect, IMO, but definitely not your typical Hollywood ending.
> 
> CD



We saw it today Casey. Really hated the ending though. The performances were Oscar worthy to be sure. Thanks for the profanity warning although I'm no prude and have heard most everything, some words just should never be spoken. Distracting to be sure.
Very interesting movie however, and because Hollywood is actually Hollyweird,  it will do quite well at the Oscars.
Glad we saw it though, and still talking about it.


----------



## JoAnn L.

I just watched a dvd, it's called, Score: A Film Music Documentary. It's about the composing of music for films. Very interesting.


----------



## CharlieD

Saw Blade Runner 2049 and Foreigner. One was bad and the other not good.


----------



## roadfix

CharlieD said:


> Saw Blade Runner 2049 and Foreigner. One was bad and the other not good.



We watched those back to back the other night.    Chucked Blade Runner after 30 minutes.    Foreigner was watchable til the end.


----------



## phinz

Watched Black Panther on premier night while on board the Disney Fantasy. It was a midnight showing and the movie was *fantastic*.


----------



## TATTRAT

Annihilation. It was different, a bit of a head scratcher, but good. Visually, very good.


----------



## roadfix

Just watched Three Billboards and thought it was very good although I didn’t know what to make of the ending.   Weird ending to a weird movie.   And I agree, it’ll do well at the Oscars.


----------



## roadfix

Just watched Get Out.   White chick brings black boyfriend home to meet her parents and strange things happen.   And this movie is nominated for best pic.   Weird.


----------



## caseydog

I just watched the 2017 version of _Murder on the Orient Express_. I am a big fan of Agatha Christie mysteries, and in particular, the Hercule Poirot stories. Kenneth Branagh plays Hercule Poirot, the cast includes Michelle Pfeiffer, Johnny Depp, Penélope Cruz, Willem Dafoe and Judi Dench, so it was very well acted. It was also very well produced and filmed. 

Kenneth Branagh plays a different Hercule Poirot than what I am used to. He is the same, and yet different. He also directed the movie. 

After a long week of hard work, it was nice to sit down with some non-alcohol beer and a $20 cigar, and watch this movie. If you like Agatha Christie and Hercule Poirot, I recommend this movie. It took me some time to get used to Kenneth Branagh as Hercule Poirot, but in the end, it was a good movie. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z68frP9Q7XA

CD


----------



## roadfix

Phantom Thread.   Background music throughout the film was annoying.  Otherwise, it was a decent film about a famous clothes designer in London during the 50’s with issues.


----------



## CharlieD

Wind River. Interesting, based on actual events. Very tense. 
And Mute. Oh, my gosh, how do they manage to make these horrendous, pointless, movies without beginning or end, story that makes zero sense. 0 out 0f 10 would be too high of a rating.


----------



## GotGarlic

We watched "The Words" last night, starring Bradley Cooper, Zoe Saldana, Jeremy Irons and Dennis Quaid. It was really interesting and engrossing, well done - till the end. We were like, what? That's it? There wasn't a resolution to the story.

Would like to know what anyone else thinks, if you have seen or want to watch this movie.


----------



## CharlieD

caseydog said:


> I just watched the 2017 version of _Murder on the Orient Express_. I am a big fan of Agatha Christie mysteries, and in particular, the Hercule Poirot stories. Kenneth Branagh plays Hercule Poirot, the cast includes Michelle Pfeiffer, Johnny Depp, Penélope Cruz, Willem Dafoe and Judi Dench, so it was very well acted. It was also very well produced and filmed.
> 
> Kenneth Branagh plays a different Hercule Poirot than what I am used to. He is the same, and yet different. He also directed the movie.
> 
> After a long week of hard work, it was nice to sit down with some non-alcohol beer and a $20 cigar, and watch this movie. If you like Agatha Christie and Hercule Poirot, I recommend this movie. It took me some time to get used to Kenneth Branagh as Hercule Poirot, but in the end, it was a good movie.
> 
> 
> 
> CD



Yes, I liked it too.


----------



## Andy M.

I’m currently re-reading that book. Never gets old.


----------



## roadfix

Lady Bird.   Good film, I enjoyed it.


----------



## blissful

Non-Transferable

She buys a non transferable ticket to Europe for her and her boyfriend.
He won't go.
She finds someone on facebook/the internet with the same name and takes him instead, novel idea, I liked it. You can't change the tickets but you can change the guy.
So I looked up my husband's name and there is no one by that same name, so ...oh well.


----------



## roadfix

blissful said:


> Non-Transferable
> 
> She buys a non transferable ticket to Europe for her and her boyfriend.
> He won't go.
> She finds someone on facebook/the internet with the same name and takes him instead, novel idea, I liked it. You can't change the tickets but you can change the guy.
> So I looked up my husband's name and there is no one by that same name, so ...oh well.





Now that sounds like my kinda movie.   I’ll look for it on the stick tonight.


----------



## Cheryl J

blissful said:


> Non-Transferable
> 
> She buys a non transferable ticket to Europe for her and her boyfriend.
> He won't go.
> She finds someone on facebook/the internet with the same name and takes him instead, novel idea, I liked it. You can't change the tickets but you can change the guy.
> *So I looked up my husband's name and there is no one by that same name, so ...oh well.*


 
^


----------



## roadfix

Just watched Man in the Wilderness, a 1971 Western with Richard Harris and it was strikingly similar to The Revenant which I saw like three times.


----------



## Rocklobster

Manchester by the sea..pretty good..


----------



## roadfix

Watched another movie tonight.  I, Tonya.   Wacky movie, but well put together, and I enjoyed it.  I felt sorry for her by the end of the movie.


----------



## blissful

roadfix said:


> Just watched Man in the Wilderness, a 1971 Western with Richard Harris and it was strikingly similar to The Revenant which I saw like three times.


Maybe a remake? I'm going to have to get this one for DH, he is such a fan of Revenant.


----------



## GotGarlic

roadfix said:


> Watched another movie tonight.  I, Tonya.   Wacky movie, but well put together, and I enjoyed it.  I felt sorry for her by the end of the movie.


The propaganda is strong in that one [emoji38]


----------



## roadfix

blissful said:


> Maybe a remake? I'm going to have to get this one for DH, he is such a fan of Revenant.



I don't think The Revenant was a remake.


----------



## blissful

roadfix said:


> I don't think The Revenant was a remake.


Gotcha, though Dh is a fan of this type of movie and thank you for mentioning it to us.


----------



## blissful

Rocklobster said:


> Manchester by the sea..pretty good..



This was a good movie to me. To see someone trying to do good, for the sake of the child/adult. It was a movie striving to do good. I always like that.


----------



## buckytom

I watched Hero again last night, probably for the 20th time. Love that movie. Visually stunning.


----------



## Cheryl J

roadfix said:


> Watched another movie tonight. I, Tonya. Wacky movie, but well put together, and I enjoyed it. I felt sorry for her by the end of the movie.


 
I watched a recent interview with Tonya Harding a month or so ago. She came across as entitled, bitter, and generally a very unlikeable person.


----------



## roadfix

Cheryl J said:


> I watched a recent interview with Tonya Harding a month or so ago. She came across as entitled, bitter, and generally a very unlikeable person.



She blames her mother for all that...  

Her mother in the movie was very good, she won best supporting actress.


----------



## Cheryl J

roadfix said:


> *She blames her mother for all that... *
> 
> Her mother in the movie was very good, she won best supporting actress.


 
Yes, in the interview she embraced every opportunity to trash her, and proudly said her son has never met his grandmother and never will. Who knows if she beat Tonya or not, I guess we'll never know, but Tonya did admit that her mother worked hard to pay for skating lessons for her, and hand sewed her costumes because they couldn't afford to buy them. 

Curious - who played her mother in the movie?


----------



## roadfix

Cheryl J said:


> Curious - who played her mother in the movie?



Allison Janney

https://www.usmagazine.com/entertai...-allison-janney-wins-best-supporting-actress/


----------



## Cheryl J

Thank you, RF


----------



## GotGarlic

Cheryl J said:


> I watched a recent interview with Tonya Harding a month or so ago. She came across as entitled, bitter, and generally a very unlikeable person.


Sounds like she's the same as she was 25 years ago.


----------



## Cheryl J

GotGarlic said:


> Sounds like she's the same as she was 25 years ago.


 
Maybe even worse - it was just her back then, but now she has an impressionable little 7-year old son who will someday see this recent interview online.


----------



## GotGarlic

Cheryl J said:


> Maybe even worse - it was just her back then, but now she has an impressionable little 7-year old son who will someday see this recent interview online.


 Tyler is lucky to have a grandma like you instead.


----------



## Cheryl J

GotGarlic said:


> Tyler is lucky to have a grandma like you instead.


 
Thanks, GG. Tyler probably didn't feel so lucky a few days ago when he had an attitude and said something disrespectful to me. I took away the TV remote, locked his toy room door, and gave him extra chores for 3 days.


----------



## roadfix

blissful said:


> Non-Transferable
> 
> She buys a non transferable ticket to Europe for her and her boyfriend.
> He won't go.
> She finds someone on facebook/the internet with the same name and takes him instead, novel idea, I liked it. You can't change the tickets but you can change the guy.
> So I looked up my husband's name and there is no one by that same name, so ...oh well.





Watched this movie tonight.   I love chick flicks and enjoyed it but it was a little too quirky for me.


----------



## Mad Cook

"Destry Rides Again" on the "Talking Pictures" channel on UK television the other day. They are running a series of James Stewart films at the moment.


----------



## CharlieD

buckytom said:


> I watched Hero again last night, probably for the 20th time. Love that movie. Visually stunning.



There is ore than one movie by that name. Which one are you talking about?


----------



## roadfix

Sorry, I couldn't continue watching 'The Darkest Hour'.....turned it off after 45 minutes.   The film reminded me of the 'You are There' series, which we had to sit through in history class in 8th grade.    And I hated history.


----------



## caseydog

I just finished watching _LBJ_, starring Woody Harrelson. Excellent movie. Woody Harrelson turned in an outstanding performance. The Movie was well acted, and well produced and directed. 

As a history buff, I have long considered LBJ as one of the most interesting politicians of our time. He has some of the ego aspects of our current president, but he was smart, and had a heart -- a moral compass. Under his "take no prisoners" attitude, he moved the country forward. He got Vietnam wrong, IMO, but he got a lot more things right. In the precess, he gave the South over to the opposition party, but that was bound to happen if we were ever to move forward as a nation. 

Fascinating man. And, Woody Harrelson did a fantastic job of playing LBJ. All the other actors did a great job. too. 

If nothing else, it was riveting dialog and acting. Two thumbs up. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fyFI6OpDEG4

CD


----------



## caseydog

roadfix said:


> Sorry, I couldn't continue watching 'The Darkest Hour'.....turned it off after 45 minutes.   The film reminded me of the 'You are There' series, which we had to sit through in history class in 8th grade.    And I hated history.



I also rented _The Darkest Hour_, but have not watched it, yet. 

CD


----------



## roadfix

The Shape of Water.    Cute film, I thought I was going to really like it.    It was just a ok for me...  I'm surprised this film won best pic last week.


----------



## Cheryl J

So many movie choices, so little time.   I still want to see _*LBJ* _and _*The Shape of Water*_, but for this evening I'm settling into the recliner to watch *Lady Bird. *


----------



## roadfix

Cheryl J said:


> So many movie choices, so little time.



I know exactly what you mean... ))


----------



## roadfix

Watched The Gift on Netflix last night.    It was under their "recently added" category so I decided to check it out.   It was like a suspense thriller.    I enjoyed it, watched it on my tablet in bed as it was past my bedtime.


----------



## GotGarlic

We watched "The Imitation Game," a WWII thriller about cryptography, on Netflix Saturday night. It was really good - definitely recommended.

Sunday we started to watch "The Immigrant," with Joaquin Phoenix. I was not in the mood for a movie about abuse, so we turned it off and I went upstairs to read. DH watched some of the NCIS episodes he has recorded.


----------



## FrankZ

We watched Thor: Ragnarok (bad but funny) and Darkest Hour (thought it was pretty good) yesterday.

We have been doing more streaming series of late than movies.  Watching Godless right now.


----------



## Kayelle

Someone mentioned *"The Gift"* on Netflix but now I can't find the post. Anyway, I just watched it and it was sure my kind of movie..a psychological thriller. I liked it a lot.


----------



## roadfix

Kayelle said:


> Someone mentioned *"The Gift"* on Netflix but now I can't find the post. Anyway, I just watched it and it was sure my kind of movie..a psychological thriller. I liked it a lot.



Yeah, it was pretty good, wasn't it?
Check out I.T. on Netflix if you haven't seen it.

Now I'm watching 'Bad Match' on Netflix at work.....seems interesting so far...


----------



## buckytom

I watched Lincoln starring Daniel Day Lewis last night on Netflix.

It was excellent.


----------



## Kayelle

buckytom said:


> I watched Lincoln starring Daniel Day Lewis last night on Netflix.
> 
> It was excellent.



Saw that in the theater...remarkable movie to be sure!! I love history, but I learned a lot I didn't know, or had never really thought about.
Daniel Day Louis was just superb as Lincoln.


----------



## Caslon

buckytom said:


> I watched Lincoln starring Daniel Day Lewis last night on Netflix.
> 
> It was excellent.



Can we differ?  I don't like any Spielberg film, nor films by Ron Howard.  Daniel Day Louis was memorable in Gangs of New York, but unmemorable in his other roles.  He put me to sleep in  "There Will Be Blood." That entire movie did.


----------



## buckytom

Did you see Lincoln, Cas? 

He was great in My Left Foot, and In the Name of the Father.

And, of course, as Bill the Butcher.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

buckytom said:


> I watched Lincoln starring Daniel Day Lewis last night on Netflix.
> 
> It was excellent.





Kayelle said:


> ...Daniel Day Louis was just superb as Lincoln.


We saw that a few years ago and also thought it was excellent, as was Daniel Day Lewis. I had read that he stayed in character at all times. This isn't the article, but it is an interesting one about Lewis's process. He is a method actor's actor, for sure.

*Daniel Day Lewis didn't break character for three months...*


----------



## roadfix

At work, just finished watching 'People Like Us' on Netflix, on the PC.    Good family drama.
Roadfix had tears running down his cheeks.


----------



## Kayelle

I don't have a clue why I never saw *"My Left Foot"* until yesterday. *Daniel Day Louis* is an acting treasure of our time. If I didn't know that before yesterday, I sure know it today.



> An alternative to the general run of "triumph over the odds" biopics, My  Left Foot is the true story of Irish cerebral palsy victim Christy  Brown. Paralyzed from birth, Brown (played by Hugh O'Conor as child and  Daniel Day-Lewis as an adult) is written off as retarded and helpless.  But Christy's indomitable mother (Brenda Fricker) never gives up on the  boy. Using his left foot, the only part of his body not afflicted, Brown  learns to write. He grows up to become a well-known author, painter,  and fundraiser, and along the way falls in love with nurse Mary Carr  (Ruth McCabe). There's no sugarcoating in My Left Foot: Brown, a heavy  drinker, was by no means lovable. Day-Lewis and Fricker both won Academy  Awards for their performances, and the film was nominated for Best  Picture, Best Director, and Best Adapted Screenplay. Also notable are  the late Ray McAnally in his next-to-last film role as Christy's father,  and venerable Cyril Cusack as Lord Castlewelland. Director Jim Sheridan  co-scripted with Shane Connaughton from Christy Brown's autobiography. ]


----------



## CakePoet

I watched  The Ritual, a English movie why you shouldn't walk into Swedish forests..


----------



## roadfix

I watched Conviction last night, a 2010 film, based on a true story about a fellow who gets convicted and sent to prison for murder.   His sister, played by Hillary Swank, convinced of her brother's innocence studies law and eventually becomes a lawyer so she can try to get his conviction overturned.     Great film.


----------



## Caslon

Kayelle said:


> I don't have a clue why I never saw *"My Left Foot"* until yesterday. *Daniel Day Louis* is an acting treasure of our time. If I didn't know that before yesterday, I sure know it today.



I didn't view Daniel Day Louis until I saw him in his role...  "Gangs of New York."  I actually forgot he starred in "Last of the Mahicans.


----------



## simonbaker

Saw "The shape of water" last night. Not what I expected.  Based in the 1940's. Had a slow start, once it got got it was okay.  Pretty graphic sex scene.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Never ones to see a recent movie, we watched "*42*" tonight - released in 2013. I knew I had read who played the main characters, but I spent the first half of the movie trying to figure out who was playing Branch Rickey. After I cheated and looked it up (Harrison Ford), I spent the rest of the movie wondering where they hid Harrison Ford! He completely became Branch Rickey, or at least his interpretation of who Rickey was and how he would have been. Very good movie, but I cried over man's inhumanity to man...*sigh*


----------



## CakePoet

If you see a movie and dont see the actor but the character instead, then the actor is a really good actor and a very good script.  That is why  my favourite actor is Ben Kingsley.


----------



## Farmer Jon

Sat down with the kids the other day watched ET.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Watching _Commando_ right now, debating on the lineup for the rest of the day...it's usually _The Quiet Man_ and _Darby O'Gill and the Little People._


----------



## Caslon

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Watching _Commando_ right now, debating on the lineup for the rest of the day...it's usually _The Quiet Man_ and _Darby O'Gill and the Little People._



Sean Connery was in Darby O'Gill.  A better movie than the overly fanciful Finian's Rainbow, in this viewers opinion.


----------



## Cheryl J

I watched *"Lady Bird"* a few days ago. I was curious since it had received awards, high acclaims, and a *99% positive* review on Rotten Tomatoes - which is usually my first go-to site for a little reading about a movie, and the critic and audience reviews. 

https://www.rottentomatoes.com/m/lady_bird

It was about a 'coming of age' movie - a teen daughter and her rather overbearing mother (Laurie Metcalf). I can see where there were awards for the acting, but IMO the storyline was depressing and made me sad. I had trouble believing they gave it a comedy/drama genre - I didn't see the comedy part of it much at all.  I gave it another try and watched it again the next day to see if my feelings had changed, they didn't. 

Review: Lady Bird

Just goes to show how different one opinion can be from the online reviews. LOL


----------



## dragnlaw

Netflix:-

tonight...  just finished watching *The Hitman's Bodyguard* with Ryan Reynolds and Samuel L Jackson - funny! made me laugh out loud which means it is a good movie! 

Last night...  watched *Begin Again* with Kiera Knig (who knew she could sing!) and Mark Ruffalo... I really enjoyed it -  a good "feel good" in humanity.

A couple of nights ago ...  *Burnt *- don't remember the actors (although known) but was really good - not an "in-your-face" cooking show but about a chef who goes down and gets back up.


----------



## CakePoet

My little Pony, How to tame a dragon and Brave is what I seen today.


----------



## roadfix

Cooking Goddess said:


> Never ones to see a recent movie...



My father refuses to watch anything recent.    And by recent, he means anything made in the last 50 years...    We can never sit and watch the same movie together.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Himself loves those moldy movies, roadfix. I don't watch those either. We're catching up on movies made in this decade.


----------



## blissful

Netflix/Amazon prime, I had the mistaken impression that they were pretty much the same, different movies but kind of equal. I was reading the other day that Amazon prime has 4 times the number of movies. I thought about subscribing to netflix, but not so much anymore.

We bought the DVD *FoxCatcher*. Based on a True story, wrestling, personality issues. It was very good. We had some interesting conversations after that movie about development of character virtues in leadership roles and life in general.


----------



## CakePoet

I like the Netflix original series, that why we have it.


----------



## roadfix

blissful said:


> We bought the DVD *FoxCatcher*. Based on a True story, wrestling, personality issues. It was very good.



Yes, excellent movie.    I saw it a coupe of years ago.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

We watched The Age of Adaline last night. Little did I know that when I made my movie selections I was creating a Harrison Ford mini-marathon. At least I recognized him right away since he was playing a fictional role. Much easier than recognizing him as a historical figure (in "42") after the make-up magicians were done with him.

I was surprised at how much Himself enjoyed this film. Thankfully, it didn't have as much gratuitous romance as I feared, since he enjoys rom-coms in small doses. He said that's because it was a science fiction movie!  I dunno. The premise is pretty fictional, but I looked at the movie more as a fantasy. At least we both liked it!


----------



## caseydog

I just watched _Darkest Hour_. Very well written, very well acted, very well directed and filmed. Gary Oldman did a fantastic job as Winston Churchill. 

I am a history fan/buff. My depth of knowledge on Winston Churchill is not great, but I know the basics of the English entry into WWII. 

Churchill, in real life, was a flawed hero, as most are. But, I found this portrayal to be fair, even if not totally honest, from what I do know. The fight between appeasement and war was a serious fight, but, in the end, Churchill got it right in regards to negotiating peace with Hitler. As Churchill said, you can't negotiate with a tiger when your head is in its mouth. 

History aside, it was a really good, well crafted movie. 

CD


----------



## Caslon

caseydog said:


> I just watched _Darkest Hour_. Very well written, very well acted, very well directed and filmed. Gary Oldman did a fantastic job as Winston Churchill.



He portrayed Beethovin well.  "Immortal Beloved" movie.  


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7qWbcosJdtU


----------



## roadfix

'Life is Beautiful' will be available on Netflix streaming, April 1.
Excellent movie, I watched it twice, many years ago.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pAYEQP8gx3w


----------



## Kayelle

roadfix said:


> '*Life is Beautiful'* will be available on Netflix streaming, April 1.
> Excellent movie, I watched it twice, many years ago.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pAYEQP8gx3w



One of my all time favorite films......a masterpiece to be sure.


----------



## roadfix

CakePoet said:


> I like the Netflix original series, that why we have it.




I'm currently watching their docu-series on the Rajneesh cult in Oregon, back in the early 80's.   So far, very good.    It's called 'Wild Wild Country'.


----------



## Kayelle

With it's stellar cast, I had really high hopes for *Revolutionary Road*, but I really hated it and it was so depressing I turned it off half way through. It reminded me of *Who's Afraid of Virginia Wolf"*.
The acting was really great, as was the music, but that was it.  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qADM67ZgYxM


----------



## Cooking Goddess

We watched "Killing Lincoln" tonight. I thought it was good in spite of my usual narcoleptic moments around 11:15 PM (happens every night, no matter what I'm watching). I had already read the O'Reilly and Dugard book "Killing Kennedy", so I knew the kind of historic sleuthing that goes into their books. Himself enjoyed it even though he knew much of the history of Booth and his plot, seeing as he had read the Jim Bishop book "The Day Lincoln Was Shot".

Surprise - no guest appearance by Harrison Ford anywhere to be seen.


----------



## blissful

All three of the movies *Atlas Shrugged*. So who is John Galt?  We enjoyed them.


----------



## JoAnn L.

*Thanks buckytom.*

buckytom--I just got done watching EVERYTHING IS ILLUMINATED for the third time. Thank you again for recommending it. I don't know how to explain it but I just love this movie.


----------



## dragnlaw

from an earlier post - I became curious about the movie 'Hacksaw Ridge'.  

I like movies and generally don't mind war movies...  fictional.

Stories depicting real life scenarios upset me and I don't usually watch them.  All I can think of is the loss of* life* (*on both sides)* because someone sitting in a glorious chair says it should be so.

What more can I say?  a good movie that really proves what idiotic decision can be made on behalf of the loyals and where they don't get their legs shot off or the skin melted off their faces.. 

I'm not a pacifist - far from it... but I am also not a war monger.  

sorry - still feeling a little raw


----------



## Katie H

After just reading the book of the same name, we watched _The Curious Case of Benjamin Button_, by F. Scott Fitzgerald.

It was a touching movie and I, a predicted, cried during about 20% of the film.

It strayed from the book but it was still quite good.


----------



## Kayelle

Katie H said:


> After just reading the book of the same name, we watched *The Curious Case of Benjamin Button*, by F. Scott Fitzgerald.
> 
> It was a touching movie and I, a predicted, cried during about 20% of the film.
> 
> It strayed from the book but it was still quite good.



I really enjoyed that movie when it first came out. 
The film was released in North America on December 25, 2008 to positive reviews. The film went on to receive thirteen Academy Award nominations, including Best Picture, Best Director for Fincher, Best Actor for Pitt and Best Supporting Actress for Taraji P. Henson, and won three, for Best Art Direction, Best Makeup, and Best Visual Effects.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

We watched "*The Sandlot*" tonight. Neither Himself nor I could remember seeing it. When I had seen the video of some of the Milwaukee Brewer players recreating one of the classic scenes earlier this month, I wanted to see the movie. It was cute, a fluff piece of fun.

The Milwaukee Brewers paid tribute to The Sandlot


----------



## LPBeier

We watched the new Jumanji. I really loved it! The references to the Robin Williams version were great and the updating it for today's tech was well done. Nothing could ever top the original but I think it was definitely as good.

I also loved the characterizations. Jack Black was perfect as a 16-year-old girl and Dwayne Johnson didn't do too bad as a nerd, either!


----------



## roadfix

Cooking Goddess said:


> We watched "*The Sandlot*" tonight. Neither Himself nor I could remember seeing it. When I had seen the video of some of the Milwaukee Brewer players recreating one of the classic scenes earlier this month, I wanted to see the movie. It was cute, a fluff piece of fun.



I've never seen this movie but my new Rawlings baseball glove has 'Sandlot' prominently embossed in the pocket of the glove.    So I guess there's a connection there?    I never gave thought to the name.


----------



## CharlieD

Death of Stalin. Do not recommend


----------



## simonbaker

Saw " I can only imagine". Awesome movie.  Highly recommend it.  A real tear jerker, I should have brought a box of Kleenex!


----------



## roadfix

simonbaker said:


> Saw " I can only imagine". Awesome movie.  Highly recommend it.  A real tear jerker, I should have brought a box of Kleenex!



OK, my kinda movie.   I just read about it online.    I will look for it tonight.


----------



## caseydog

I just watched _*The Last Movie Star*_. Burt Reynolds plays a a "has been" movie star, but there was nothing "has been" about his performance in this well written and well acted movie. Fantastic story, and Mr. Reynolds does a perfect job in his role. Part fiction, part real??? Not sure, but he played it as though he lived it, at least part of it. 

Critics call it a "great comeback," but I think of this movie as a great step up for an actor who shows a new dimension in his acting talent. 

If I had three thumbs, I'd raise them all. 


CD


----------



## phinz

caseydog said:


> I just watched _*The Last Movie Star*_. Burt Reynolds plays a a "has been" movie star, but there was nothing "has been" about his performance in this well written and well acted movie. Fantastic story, and Mr. Reynolds does a perfect job in his role. Part fiction, part real??? Not sure, but he played it as though he lived it, at least part of it.
> 
> Critics call it a "great comeback," but I think of this movie as a great step up for an actor who shows a new dimension in his acting talent.
> 
> If I had three thumbs, I'd raise them all.
> 
> 
> CD



This was filmed all over here in Knoxville. We were actually on the plane with Chevy Chase (he was two rows back from us) as we flew into Knoxville. Boy does he snore loudly.   Can't wait to see it. We just weren't in the mood the other night. 

We watched Daniel Radcliffe's "Jungle" instead. Intense, terrifying and beautiful all at the same time.


----------



## roadfix

caseydog said:


> I just watched _*The Last Movie Star*_. Burt Reynolds plays a a "has been" movie star, but there was nothing "has been" about his performance in this well written and well acted movie. Fantastic story, and Mr. Reynolds does a perfect job in his role. Part fiction, part real??? Not sure, but he played it as though he lived it, at least part of it.
> 
> Critics call it a "great comeback," but I think of this movie as a great step up for an actor who shows a new dimension in his acting talent.
> 
> If I had three thumbs, I'd raise them all.
> 
> 
> CD





Just watched this movie.  Wonderful, I loved everything about it, especially near the ending.   He will definitely receive nomination for his role.


----------



## Addie

I have been a B. Reynolds fan for eons. From comedy to down right serious movies. He never has been given the credit he deserves for his acting skill.


----------



## dragnlaw

I, plus I'm sure many, many others, fell in love with him watching "Riverboat"


----------



## Kayelle

Count me out as a Burt Reynolds fan. 
I always thought he was so arrogant and full of himself, it was a real turn off to me then, as it is now.  He was sure handsome in the day but he's aged really badly and somehow it seems like just rewards. JMHO


----------



## roadfix

Yeah, I was never a BR fan either.   And I agree, he did not age gracefully.   
In this movie the way he handled the shopping cart and stared at that young woman reminded me of my dad....  so I immediately yelled out to my wife so she can catch some of this grocery store scene but she was asleep in the other room, it was that funny (to me at least)


----------



## Important Elements

About to go see "A Quiet Place" in the theaters. Loved the trailer, and will let you guys know how it is here shortly


----------



## dragnlaw

Caveat - I fell for him in *"Riverboat"*  did not mean to imply I still was.  Actually the last movie I saw with him was the one with Sally Field, about the truck crossing the States?   

As about the arrogant part...  well, I've never met him personally so couldn't say.  I also try really hard not to judge someone based on the news...  especially if their life style is so greatly different than mine.  You know the adage - 'walk a mile...'  (I said TRY - didn't say it always works, )


----------



## Kayelle

dragnlaw said:


> Caveat - I fell for him in *"Riverboat"*  did not mean to imply I still was.  Actually the last movie I saw with him was the one with Sally Field, about the truck crossing the States?
> 
> *As about the arrogant part...  well, I've never met him personally so couldn't say.  I also try really hard not to judge someone based on the news...  especially if their life style is so greatly different than mine.  You know the adage - 'walk a mile...' * (I said TRY - didn't say it always works, )



I'm not talking about the news..... Observing so many of his personal interviews and public appearances, it's not a stretch to judge him as plenty arrogant and full of himself.


----------



## Important Elements

A quiet place - Im gona give it 8 out of 10

It was very good. Amazing atmosphere and connection to the family. For those who love horror movies, post apocalyptic movies, I strongly recommend.


----------



## dragnlaw

Kayelle said:


> I'm not talking about the news..... Observing so many of his personal interviews and public appearances, it's not a stretch to judge him as plenty arrogant and full of himself.



  OK - I give!  as I've never seen any interviews nor public appearances I can only say I like him as an actor or at least the few roles I have seen him in - I have thoroughly enjoyed those movies.  That's a plus in my book. 

Just back to say - when I like someone in a role - I like the *character* so I guess that means I should fall for the writer/director/etc whoever created that character.  I really don't give 2 poo-poos about the real person - only that they can "portray'' someone. lol:does any of this make sense?)


----------



## Kayelle

I gotcha DL...I'll likely see his new movie, and if he doesn't play a jerk, I'll go along with him being a really good actor playing the role.


----------



## caseydog

Kayelle said:


> I gotcha DL...I'll likely see his new movie, and if he doesn't play a jerk, I'll go along with him being a really good actor playing the role.



Give _The Last Movie Star_ a chance. Burt Reynolds plays a different kind of character -- one that I think addresses your very valid opinion of him. It is the premise of the whole movie. 

CD


----------



## dragnlaw

I just finished watching "The Theory of Everything" Stephen Hawking. 

 I knew nothing about this mans life.  What a wonderful story! Highly recommend.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

dragnlaw said:


> I just finished watching "The Theory of Everything" Stephen Hawking.
> 
> I knew nothing about this mans life.  What a wonderful story! Highly recommend.



Stephen Hawking died March 14th, 2018.  He will be missed.  I loved the movie, too!  Brilliant man.


----------



## dragnlaw

Less than a month ago, I know.  As posted earlier at the time - the world has lost something that we can only hope will someday be replaced - in time.


----------



## roadfix

Watched a new Nickolas Cage thriller last night, Looking Glass.   Strange, voyeuristic  movie about a couple who takes over as new owners of a motel out in the desert somewhere.   Predictable, as far as who done it.    Normally, not my kinda movie but I enjoyed this one.


----------



## CharlieD

Trying to decide which movie to go to with 3 teenagers, plush to young adults, my oldest son with wife, and us two, is like pulling teeth without Novocain. 
Any recommendations?


----------



## GotGarlic

CharlieD said:


> Trying to decide which movie to go to with 3 teenagers, plush to young adults, my oldest son with wife, and us two, is like pulling teeth without Novocain.
> Any recommendations?


Go to a place showing a lot of different movies at close to the same times and split up


----------



## GotGarlic

We watched "The Reader" last night. Kate Winslet won an Academy Award for it. There were great performances, but when it was over, I felt really dissatisfied. I wonder if the book explained the main male character's motivation for what I thought was a moral failure. The movie sure didn't.


----------



## CharlieD

Everybody agreed on Ready player one. Surprised how much I liked it. It is definitely moving for 50 something. Those who remember Atari and early computer games. Plus a lot more. Very nice.


----------



## roadfix

Just watched a terrible movie, 10 x 10, on streaming tv.


----------



## Caslon

CharlieD said:


> Everybody agreed on Ready player one. Surprised how much I liked it. It is definitely moving for 50 something. Those who remember Atari and early computer games. Plus a lot more. Very nice.



I've not seen the movie. I hope it did the golden days of pc game playing good.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I'm reading the book, _Ready Player One_...I'll wait for the DVD.


----------



## phinz

We watched Midnight in Paris. I've never been much of a fan of Woody Allen, but I really enjoyed the movie and its portrayals of some of my literary and artistic idols.


----------



## JoAnn L.

phinz said:


> We watched Midnight in Paris. I've never been much of a fan of Woody Allen, but I really enjoyed the movie and its portrayals of some of my literary and artistic idols.



I feel the same as you do about this film.


----------



## roadfix

phinz said:


> We watched Midnight in Paris. I've never been much of a fan of Woody Allen, but I really enjoyed the movie and its portrayals of some of my literary and artistic idols.



I can't believe I never saw this movie until now.    Just finished watching it on Netflix on the laptop while at work.   Wonderful film, loved the ending, and the art gallery scene was pretty funny.


----------



## kleenex

If you want to watch a nice feel good documentary for free about some people that perform a dying art watch "The Art Of The Shine."

The Art of the Shine - Full Film | Video | Independent Lens | PBS

This almost 1 hour long documentary is about people that are shoe shiners.  Stacey Tenenbaum goes around the globe looking at people that perform this dying art.  

Every single person in the documentary was different, unique, and special.

The documentary is supposed to be free until 4/24/2018 so watch it now and leave happy.  I did.


----------



## John Barleycorn

Johnny Dangerously


----------



## CharlieD

Caslon said:


> I've not seen the movie. I hope it did the golden days of pc game playing good.



Very clever references to those old days of gaming.


----------



## CharlieD

Darkest Hour. Loved, that is after I remember to turn subtitles on  so I could understand what they were saying. Loved it.


----------



## Katie H

CharlieD said:


> Darkest Hour. Loved, that is after I remember to turn subtitles on  so I could understand what they were saying. Loved it.



Yes, Charlie.  Glenn and I watched the _Darkest Hour_ last night.  What a wonderful film.  I darned near cheered at the end.  Gary Oldman did a fabulous job.


----------



## buckytom

I watched a silly little movie called Whiskey Galore.

Stereotypical jokes that lightly mock the Scottish, but I had time to kill.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

buckytom said:


> I watched a silly little movie called Whiskey Galore.
> 
> Stereotypical jokes that lightly mock the *Scottish*, but I had time to *kill*.


Or would that be "...time to *kilt*".


----------



## caseydog

I just watched *The Post*. Very well written, acted and filmed, and the actors were top notch. Meryl Streep, Tom Hanks, Bradley Whitford, Sarah Paulson, Bob Odenkirk -- directed by Steven Spielberg.

It is a movie about the headlines I read growing up -- yes, I had an interest in this kind of stuff in the seventh grade. It was one of the central stories of my teenage years. It is a movie about what you are willing to risk to do what you believe is the right thing to do. 

But, beside that, it is a well done movie worth watching. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nrXlY6gzTTM

CD


----------



## roadfix

I just got done watching ‘Kodachrome’ on Netflix.  One of the best performances by Ed Harris.  Must see.


----------



## roadfix

roadfix said:


> I just got done watching ‘Kodachrome’ on Netflix.  One of the best performances by Ed Harris.  Must see.


I forgot to add, the ending was very predictable but that's exactly how I would have ended the film.


----------



## Barbara

Darkest Hour. Winston Churchill’s amazing story


----------



## Kayelle

Souschef was a volunteer on the historic railroad today, so I went to the movies and saw* A Quiet Place*.
It's gotten outrageous 5 star reviews, and although I'm NOT a horror film fan I thought I'd give it a go, just for giggles. I really hated it..no big surprise there, but if you're a fan of this kind of thing, you'll really like it. Different strokes...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WR7cc5t7tv8


----------



## caseydog

Last night I watched _*The Commuter*_, staring Liam Neeson. It was an hour and 45 minutes long. The first hour and 30 minutes were very good. Good suspense. Then, it was like the makers of the movie had to come up with a quick Hollywood ending (with Liam Neeson as the hero)... and they did. 

I was disappointed, mostly because the movie was basically good, until the ending, where it went "off the rails," in more ways than one. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9cc0r2yPbHA

CD


----------



## roadfix

Just watched The Commuter.   After the derailment I chucked the movie.


----------



## JustJoel

“Mame” with Lucille Ball and Bea Arthur. I love the Jerry Herman’s stage show, but Lucy is just dreadful in this, and the direction and choreography were a amateurish at best.

Ya gotta love the songs, though!


----------



## Cheryl J

Kayelle said:


> Souschef was a volunteer on the historic railroad today, so I went to the movies and saw* A Quiet Place*.
> It's gotten outrageous 5 star reviews, and although I'm NOT a horror film fan I thought I'd give it a go, just for giggles. I really hated it..no big surprise there, but if you're a fan of this kind of thing, you'll really like it. Different strokes...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WR7cc5t7tv8


 
Kay....it's been playing here and I was *kind of* tempted to go see it because of the reviews, even though it's NOT my kind of flick either. Glad I didn't now.  Actually, there haven't been many movies I've been all that interested in for the past few months.  Grrrr....


----------



## kleenex

True Conviction is a the latest documentary I watch and is fully free until the end of the month.

True Conviction | Video | Independent Lens | PBS

This documentary is on three people from Dallas that were wrongly convicted who help other people in jail they feel have been wrongly convicted get out of jail.

The documentary looks at the attempt by them to get a couple people out of jail.  Both of them have been in jail for decades.

I think this was a solid look at the effort that they do and accomplishments they attempt to make.

This documentary does have some awards:

TRIBECA FILM FESTIVAL
Special Jury Mention for Best Documentary Feature

OAK CLIFF FILM FESTIVAL
Best Documentary Feature Grand Jury Prize

ANNAPOLIS FILM FESTIVAL
Audience Award - Best Documentary


----------



## kleenex

Another documentary I recently saw was this one..

New Wave: Dare to Be Different

The documentary about the little radio station that could until it was shut down WLIR.   The radio station out of Long Island.

They made a change to airing New Wave music(The Cars, Depesch Mode, Blondie, Tears for Fears, etc...) in 1982 which no one in NYC was doing.  Pissed off a few record labels by playing music months in advance of the USA debut and some other things well. 

The documentary included interviews from many of the music stars of that time period and the whole documentary was a complete labor of love.

I have to give this documentary a bug thumbs up and a must see if you like New Wave music from that time period.


----------



## Addie

kleenex said:


> Another documentary I recently saw was this one..
> 
> New Wave: Dare to Be Different
> 
> The documentary about the little radio station that could until it was shut down WLIR.   The radio station out of Long Island.
> 
> They made a change to airing New Wave music(The Cars, Depesch Mode, Blondie, Tears for Fears, etc...) in 1982 which no one in NYC was doing.  Pissed off a few record labels by playing music months in advance of the USA debut and some other things well.
> 
> The documentary included interviews from many of the music stars of that time period and the whole documentary was a complete labor of love.
> 
> I have to give this documentary a bug thumbs up and a must see if you like New Wave music from that time period.




This is not my type of music, but I am familiar with Blondie and The Cars. At that time, my kids were in or approaching their teen years. So lucky me, I got to hear it also. I would let them play it loudly (as kids are wont to do), but I *hate* it when big conglomerates run amok over the little guy who is just trying to make a living while sharing their passion with others.


----------



## phinz

kleenex said:


> Another documentary I recently saw was this one..
> 
> New Wave: Dare to Be Different



Being a kid of the '80s and one of those New Wave and Punk Rock club kids during that era, this is a documentary that I must watch. Thank you for the heads up!


----------



## Kayelle

I just watched a film on Netfilix I liked a lot..
Ed Harris in Kadocrome..


https://www.netflix.com/title/80216834


----------



## CharlieD

Saw black panther. Again and again Hollywood brings the socialists ideas into movies. That’s the real propaganda for you. They slowly brainwashing the masses. Exactly what what was done pre Russian revolution. 
People beware.


----------



## buckytom

Lol, Chuck. 

I just watched Black Panther as well. It was good. About the same as any other Marvel comics movie.

As far as politics go, it's nonsense. I'd be pissed off about the storyline (if I were black) about Wakanda remaining neutral throughout the slave trade, and even into current day Africa and all reasons for African diaspora.

If anyone is basing any of their real opinions about life on superhero movies, they might want to re-think it.


----------



## caseydog

I watched _Game Night_, with Jason Batemen. I always seem to like his movies and TV Shows. It was very good... very funny. Yeah, not realistic, but it is a comedy, so I cut it some slack. If you have a somewhat dry sense of humor, as I do, you will like it. 

CD


----------



## Steve Kroll

caseydog said:


> I watched _Game Night_, with Jason Batemen. I always seem to like his movies and TV Shows. It was very good... very funny...


I saw that last weekend, and liked it, too. It reminded me a lot of a movie called "Neighbors" with John Belushi and Dan Ackroyd that came out in the 80s. Kind of dark and absurdist. 

I saw "Solo: A Star Wars Story" last night. I probably enjoyed it more than the critics because I didn't take it too seriously. It wasn't as dark as some of the more recent films in the series. It actually reminded me more of the original movie, which I think may have been director Ron Howard's intent.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Steve Kroll said:


> I saw that last weekend, and liked it, too. It reminded me a lot of a movie called "Neighbors" with John Belushi and Dan Ackroyd that came out in the 80s. Kind of dark and absurdist.
> 
> _I saw "Solo: A Star Wars Story" last night. I probably enjoyed it more than the critics because I didn't take it too seriously. It wasn't as dark as some of the more recent films in the series. It actually reminded me more of the original movie, which I think may have been director Ron Howard's intent._


Thank you for your critique of the film, I take more stock in what you have to say about it than I do the so-called professional critics.


----------



## Caslon

1980's "Neighbors" is a minor classic. I burned it onto DVD.  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=myJvubsLvBU


----------



## Steve Kroll

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Thank you for your critique of the film, I take more stock in what you have to say about it than I do the so-called professional critics.



My goodness, PF. That's very kind of you to say, especially knowing you like Sci-Fi as much as I do.

As I recall, you didn't like the new Star Trek as much as I did. You really should go back and look at it again, if you have the chance. I didn't love it at first, either, but it really grew on me as the season went on. Seriously, it took almost the ENTIRE season before I went "Wow. This is great." By the end of the season I was hooked. CBS is doing good by this series. Trust me. Go back and watch it again.


----------



## roadfix

Kayelle said:


> I just watched a film on Netfilix I liked a lot..
> Ed Harris in Kadocrome..
> 
> 
> https://www.netflix.com/title/80216834





I liked it a lot too.   I saw it a few weeks ago when it became available on Netflix.   
I even recommended it to my shutterbug friends.


----------



## JustJoel

Last night, late, on TCM. “The Iron Petticoat” with Bob Hope and Kathryn Hepburn. It was pretty funny!


----------



## JustJoel

2am here in Vegas, guess I’m a night owl.

Just finished watching “The Ramen Girl” on Hulu. Guess what it’s about. You got it! An American girl in Tokyo who laboriously learns to make ramen under the tutelage of a crusty old ramen chef. It was a sweet little movie with a few laughs. Half of the dialogue is in Japanese, with subtitles. Mostly, it was nostalgic for me, and made me want to open my own little ramen shop.

A much better movie about ramen and learning how to make it is the Japanese film “Tampopo.” And it’s not just about ramen, it’s about food, our relationship to it, and a commentary on Japanese societyIf you find it anywhere and can tolerate the subtitles, it is worth it! In the meantime, though, if you have Hulu, ‘The Ramen Girl” is a pleasant way to to spend an evening. You might wanna have some ramen on hand though!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Steve Kroll said:


> My goodness, PF. That's very kind of you to say, especially knowing you like Sci-Fi as much as I do.
> 
> As I recall, you didn't like the new Star Trek as much as I did. You really should go back and look at it again, if you have the chance. I didn't love it at first, either, but it really grew on me as the season went on. Seriously, it took almost the ENTIRE season before I went "Wow. This is great." By the end of the season I was hooked. CBS is doing good by this series. Trust me. Go back and watch it again.




I'll give it another chance, thanks.


----------



## buckytom

JustJoel said:


> 2am here in Vegas, guess I’m a night owl.
> 
> Just finished watching “The Ramen Girl” on Hulu. Guess what it’s about. You got it! An American girl in Tokyo who laboriously learns to make ramen under the tutelage of a crusty old ramen chef. It was a sweet little movie with a few laughs. Half of the dialogue is in Japanese, with subtitles. Mostly, it was nostalgic for me, and made me want to open my own little ramen shop!



It was kind of a chick-flick to me, but worth a watch as a foodie.


----------



## roadfix

JustJoel said:


> Just finished watching “The Ramen Girl” on Hulu. Guess what it’s about. You got it! An American girl in Tokyo who laboriously learns to make ramen under the tutelage of a crusty old ramen chef. It was a sweet little movie with a few laughs. Half of the dialogue is in Japanese, with subtitles. Mostly, it was nostalgic for me, and made me want to open my own little ramen shop.
> 
> A much better movie about ramen and learning how to make it is the Japanese film “Tampopo.” And it’s not just about ramen, it’s about food, our relationship to it, and a commentary on Japanese societyIf you find it anywhere and can tolerate the subtitles, it is worth it! In the meantime, though, if you have Hulu, ‘The Ramen Girl” is a pleasant way to to spend an evening. You might wanna have some ramen on hand though!



Ramen Girl is a chick flick and I enjoyed it.   Too bad that actress in that movie died a year or two later.

Tampopo is a classic movie as you described.    I've seen it like three times over the years.


----------



## CharlieD

buckytom said:


> Lol, Chuck.
> 
> I just watched Black Panther as well. It was good. About the same as any other Marvel comics movie.
> 
> As far as politics go, it's nonsense. I'd be pissed off about the storyline (if I were black) about Wakanda remaining neutral throughout the slave trade, and even into current day Africa and all reasons for African diaspora.
> 
> If anyone is basing any of their real opinions about life on superhero movies, they might want to re-think it.



You'd be surprised how many people, especially the younger ones, live according to the show they are watching on TV, thinking that it is how real life is. Sickening.


----------



## JustJoel

roadfix said:


> Ramen Girl is a chick flick and I enjoyed it.   Too bad that actress in that movie died a year or two later.
> 
> Tampopo is a classic movie as you described.    I've seen it like three times over the years.


Have you seen any of Itami Juzo’s other films? “Funeral” and “A Taxing Woman” are two very good ones. The latter is quite funny. Same actress from “Tampopo.”


----------



## roadfix

JustJoel said:


> Have you seen any of Itami Juzo’s other films? “Funeral” and “A Taxing Woman” are two very good ones. The latter is quite funny. Same actress from “Tampopo.”



I saw 'Funeral' many years ago.

And speaking of funerals here's a recent movie I really enjoyed on Netflix:  "Okuribito"

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MyMFXW57VQ8


----------



## JustJoel

roadfix said:


> I saw 'Funeral' many years ago.
> 
> And speaking of funerals here's a recent movie I really enjoyed on Netflix:  "Okuribito"
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MyMFXW57VQ8


This one looks really sad! I’ll have to look for it on Netflix. Thanks!
PS
The Japanese titles for those 2 other films are _Ososhiki_ and _Marusa no Onna_.
 The first was always difficult for me to get the humor, because I’m not now nor was I ever familiar with Japanese funeral rites and customs. Still, if you can find it, it’s worth a watch!


----------



## kleenex

The next documentary I saw for free and you can too is the very positive documentary Served Liked A Girl.  Watch it now as it is only available online until 6/12/2018.

Served Like a Girl - Full Film | Video | Independent Lens | PBS

A solid look at female military veterans that are getting ready for the 2015 edition of the “Ms. Veteran America” beauty pageant.  The woman come from all backgrounds and problems including PTSD, Homelessness,  illness, and missing legs.

This was a solid production learning about the contestants military life, seeing the contestants get ready for the pageant, and finally the pageant itself.


----------



## CakePoet

BFG!

Yes more kids movies, I loved it, the kid loved it and now named dad's friend BFG.


----------



## JustJoel

roadfix said:


> Ramen Girl is a chick flick and I enjoyed it.   Too bad that actress in that movie died a year or two later.
> 
> Tampopo is a classic movie as you described.    I've seen it like three times over the years.


I found _A Taxing Woman_ on YouTube. The whole movie! Get your popcorn out and make a garbage can full, because the movie is over 3 hours long!

https://youtu.be/6ljmGQ1GrKw


----------



## roadfix

JustJoel said:


> I found _A Taxing Woman_ on YouTube. The whole movie! Get your popcorn out and make a garbage can full, because the movie is over 3 hours long!
> 
> https://youtu.be/6ljmGQ1GrKw




Awesome, thank you, I'll do that.

Konban Ipad motte beddo de yukkuri shite mimasu.


----------



## JustJoel

roadfix said:


> Awesome, thank you, I'll do that.
> 
> Konban Ipad motte beddo de yukkuri shite mimasu.


Nihongo ga ojozu desu ne! Eiga wo tanoshinde mite kudasai. Popcorn wo wasurenai de!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Race to Witch mountain.


----------



## JustJoel

JustJoel said:


> Nihongo ga ojozu desu ne! Eiga wo tanoshinde mite kudasai. Popcorn wo wasurenai de!


Or should I have written _poppu coonu?_ heh heh!


----------



## JustJoel

I’ve gotta apologize, folks. I posted that link to YouTube for the film_A Taxing Woman_ without viewing it first. Although the little attached blurb says “cc in English” there are no subtitles I could pull up. So unless your Japanese is really _really_ good, you might wanna just take a pass! 

When the women are speaking, I can usually follow, but when the male actors start in with there “male speak,” I get totally lost.

_Zannen desu, Gomen nasai!_


----------



## Caslon

You know?  Whatever


----------



## Caslon

"How do you want it?   Blue". 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yNM64VP2JBw


----------



## roadfix

JustJoel said:


> I’ve gotta apologize, folks. I posted that link to YouTube for the film_A Taxing Woman_ without viewing it first. Although the little attached blurb says “cc in English” there are no subtitles I could pull up. So unless your Japanese is really _really_ good, you might wanna just take a pass!
> 
> When the women are speaking, I can usually follow, but when the male actors start in with there “male speak,” I get totally lost.
> 
> _Zannen desu, Gomen nasai!_



Well, I watched the first half of the film last night.  I had to cut it short because it was getting late....approaching 2AM.   I plan on watching the rest of the film tonight
For me, I didn't mind the no sub-titles.  There were a few government terms and phrases I didn't quite understand.  But I was a bit annoyed with the dialogue being out of sync with the picture.   But for a free full length movie on You Tube this happens quite often.

I'm enjoying the movie so far, pretty funny and wacky the way they go about conducting their business....


----------



## simonbaker

Went to see "Adrift" last night.  Good show, but predictable.


----------



## CharlieD

My daughter dragged me to Infinity War yesterday. Wow, what a waste of time.


----------



## Steve Kroll

I watched "Annhilation" last night, starring Natalie Portman and Jennifer Jason Leigh. I guess you would call it sci-fi/horror. The premise is that a meteorite crashes near the Florida coast, carrying a mysterious force that refracts and combines the DNA it finds into new lifeforms. All of this happens within an area called "The Shimmer," which is growing larger. The government has sent military personnel into the area to investigate, but no one ever comes back, except for one guy, the husband of Natalie Portman's character. The government then tries a different approach and sends a group of five women scientist volunteers, including Portman, into the shimmer.

Typically in movies like this, the main characters are usually gun-slinging macho guys, so the idea of putting women in this role was kind of different. However, the women all ended up being gun-slinging macho guys, and so it could just as well have been a bunch of dudes. The guy who directed this film also directed "Ex Machina," which I liked better overall. This movie had the same sort of feel, though, where characters often do a lot of things that just don't make any sense.

I have mixed feelings on it. It was definitely different, but a little more violent than I normally like. It was also very slow in a lot of spots, and the last 30 minutes just sort of left me scratching my head. I may have to go back and watch it again, because I have a feeling there were a lot of little things that I missed the first time.


----------



## FrankZ

Steve Kroll said:


> I watched "Annhilation" last night, starring Natalie Portman and Jennifer Jason Leigh. I guess you would call it sci-fi/horror. The premise is that a meteorite crashes near the Florida coast, carrying a mysterious force that refracts and combines the DNA it finds into new lifeforms. All of this happens within an area called "The Shimmer," which is growing larger. The government has sent military personnel into the area to investigate, but no one ever comes back, except for one guy, the husband of Natalie Portman's character. The government then tries a different approach and sends a group of five women scientist volunteers, including Portman, into the shimmer.
> 
> Typically in movies like this, the main characters are usually gun-slinging macho guys, so the idea of putting women in this role was kind of different. However, the women all ended up being gun-slinging macho guys, and so it could just as well have been a bunch of dudes. The guy who directed this film also directed "Ex Machina," which I liked better overall. This movie had the same sort of feel, though, where characters often do a lot of things that just don't make any sense.
> 
> I have mixed feelings on it. It was definitely different, but a little more violent than I normally like. It was also very slow in a lot of spots, and the last 30 minutes just sort of left me scratching my head. I may have to go back and watch it again, because I have a feeling there were a lot of little things that I missed the first time.



I think you are spot on with this one and I don't really think you missed much.


----------



## buckytom

Caslon said:


> "How do you want it?   Blue".
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yNM64VP2JBw



Love that movie.


----------



## Caslon

FrankZ said:


> I think you are spot on with this one and I don't really think you missed much.



Steve Kroll, there's articles out there about movie remakes being done now  with women in the roles that previously, men played.  "GhostBusters" remake, "Overboard" remake, and now "Oceans 11" remake, to name a few.  Sign of the times, recently.


----------



## Steve Kroll

Caslon said:


> Steve Kroll, there's articles out there about movie remakes being done now  with women in the roles that previously, men played.  "GhostBusters" remake, "Overboard" remake, and now "Oceans 11" remake, to name a few.  Sign of the times, recently.



I have no problem with women in roles normally played by men. More power to them. But in this movie, it seemed completely out of place. First of all, they're on a potential suicide mission, but yet they're all wearing makeup, and not a hair out of place. Even after wrestling an alligator, no less.

I've spent time camping and fishing with women. Believe me, after a few days in the woods, they're just as grubby and sweaty as the guys.


----------



## Katie H

After being a bit curious about the situation...


We watched _The Immortal Life of Henrietta Lacks"_ last night.


Very, very interesting film.  Amazing what took/takes place in the medical world.


Both of us found it quite interesting and educational.


Would recommend if you are those who prefer real-life films.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

caseydog said:


> I just watched _*The Last Movie Star*_. Burt Reynolds plays a a "has been" movie star, but there was nothing "has been" about his performance in this well written and well acted movie. Fantastic story, and Mr. Reynolds does a perfect job in his role. Part fiction, part real??? Not sure, but he played it as though he lived it, at least part of it.
> 
> Critics call it a "great comeback," but I think of this movie as a great step up for an actor who shows a new dimension in his acting talent.
> 
> If I had three thumbs, I'd raise them all.


After reading your review, I had to put this movie in my library folder. Just ordered it up and got it last week, just got around to watching it today. It was everything you say and more! We loved it, too. As the credits rolled, I said "Burt Reynolds and a cast of little-knowns". Himself said it almost seemed as if he was in there as a big-draw actor so that people would watch the movie, giving those other actors a chance to perhaps move on to big roles of their own. The relationship between Vic Edwards and Lil McDougal was especially sweet. Odd, but sweet.


----------



## phinz

We were scrolling through one of the streaming services the other day. I want to say it was Netflix, but it could have been Amazon Prime or Hulu, and we stopped to watch the trailer for The Man Who Invented Christmas. I had put it in our watchlist just because I'm a Dickens fan, but wasn't sure if we'd take the time to watch it. I'm so glad we did. It was a fantastic take on the life of Dickens while also incorporating some of A Christmas Carol into its plotline. When we were done with the movie we both looked at each other and said, "THAT was worth the time to watch."

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nx3ctBjG6yI


----------



## CharlieD

On the plane yesterday, finally got to see Post. Liked it a lot. Definitely worth watching. 

Since I had time, and I remembered all the hoopla around Deadpool i started watching that one. Oh my gosh. Thank G-d the plane landed. The stupidity of highest degree. Dumb, vulgar, pointless, violent, horrible. Complete and utter degradation.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

New to me, watched_ Wind Rive_r, last night. Excellent movie and it was filmed on the reservation here in Wyoming.  Loved Jeremy Renner as a cowboy.


Also, _Early Man_, by the same creator of _Wallace and Grommit_. Enjoyed it, quite funny in parts.


----------



## roadfix

I watched a French movie on Netflix over the weekend, Sunday's Illness.   It was about a mother-daughter relationship, 35 years after abandoning her daughter when she was 8.
Good film, but very depressing.


----------



## Katie H

Our Netflix choice last night was a 2016 Eddie Murphy called _Mr. Church_.  It was a wonderful film.  Sweet and heartwarming.  As it turns out it was based on an actual friendship.  Showed a completely different side of Eddie Murphy.  When it was over, we both felt really, really good.


----------



## dragnlaw

Just finished watching (Netflix) "Big Game" with Samuel Jackson. 

Cheesy but thoroughly entertaining!  Take it for what it is.  Of course, left me with a smile on my face...  and a favourable review here ! LOL


----------



## Kayelle

Cooking Goddess said:


> After reading your review, I had to put this movie in my library folder. Just ordered it up and got it last week, just got around to watching it today. It was everything you say and more! We loved it, too. As the credits rolled, I said "Burt Reynolds and a cast of little-knowns". Himself said it almost seemed as if he was in there as a big-draw actor so that people would watch the movie, giving those other actors a chance to perhaps move on to big roles of their own. The relationship between Vic Edwards and Lil McDougal was especially sweet. Odd, but sweet.




We just finished watching* The Last Movie Star.*

 I've never been a B.R. fan and we almost turned it off after about 20 min. thinking it was a waste of time. I'm glad we didn't as by the time it was over we were down right impressed with it. Well worth watching to be sure. Turns out since he no longer has a purdy face, the old jerk learned how to give a great acting performance.


----------



## GotGarlic

Last weekend we watched "The Man Who Knew Infinity," about an Indian man who is a math prodigy and ends up studying at Cambridge. The time period is just before WWI. It was very good.


----------



## roadfix

Movie Star and Infinity mentioned above were really good movies.

Last night I watched a new Nicholas Cage movie, 211.    Pretty violent, mostly gunfire and explosions.   Some pretty awful acting.


----------



## kleenex

The latest documentary I looked that you can also get to see for free online  is called Quest.

Watch Online Free: Quest | Quest | POV | PBS

A look at an African-American family in North Philadelphia during the Obama years.  Christopher "Quest" Rainey and his wife, Christine'a "Ma Quest," raise a family while nurturing a community of hip-hop artists in their basement home music studio. 

The Basement home music studio does not get used a lot in the documentary.  We do know one reason why it is open.  Gun violence.

I would have liked a bit longer documentary here as I wanted more music studio stuff.  It was a solid look though at a family in one small part of the USA.

It is 98% at Rottentomatoes website.

https://www.rottentomatoes.com/m/quest_2017


----------



## kleenex

One more thing on the the Quest Documentary:

Streaming dates: June 18, 2018 - July 1, 2018

So watch it for free if you want to while you can.


----------



## tinlizzie

I'm waiting for a repairman this morning.  Just finished watching "She Wore a Yellow Ribbon" - a John Wayne Western from 1949.  My how things have changed, at least my perceptions have.  I now see the Cavalry troop and wonder how many extras they hired; how did they keep water available for all those horses while filming out there in Monument Valley; in the fight scenes, did the stunt men get paid a lot for those falls; were the tipis made authentically; etc., etc., etc.  My thoughts about The Duke have changed a lot since then, too.

And why should my brain choose to remember the name of a fine character actor in this old movie instead of yesterday's shopping list?  Victor McLaglen fans?  Google tells me he was born in Kent, UK, died at 94, and that he's in L.A.'s Forest Lawn Cemetery.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I am a Victor McLaglen fan.  He was in a lot of The Duke's movies.


----------



## kleenex

The Newest PBS Documentary to watch is Singing With Angry Bird which you can stream for free until July 24, 2018 and is under one hour long.

https://www.pbs.org/pov/singingwithangrybird/video/singingwithangrybird/

This documentary is on Jae-Chang Kim, A Korean, who is nicknamed Angry Bird that runs a children's choir in India called the Banana Choir Company.   
It is a feel good piece about Jae-Chang who gets the parents of the choir kids to do a joint concert together to bring them closer together as family members.

Jae-Chang can certainly sing and he fully cares for his students.  In the end he got the best and most of both the parents and the kids through all the training that he did as we saw some good highlights from the joint concert.


----------



## phinz

We watched Borg & McEnroe tonight. Really enjoyed it a lot. It's actually quite surprising what the two men actually have in common.

Last night we watched The Quiet American with Michael Caine and Brendan Fraser. Very powerful movie.

Earlier yesterday we watched the 1974 version of Murder on the Orient Express. Such a fun romp, but I honestly found Poirot to be completely and painfully annoying. It's obvious where Peter Sellers' Inspector Clouseau character came from.


----------



## cjmmytunes

Broke down and got out my "Independence Day" DVD after the fireworks were finished last night.  Love me some Will Smith - "I could have been at a barbecue!"


----------



## Mad Cook

On TV but I can't remember the title. Girl's fiancé dies leaving her a series of letters with things she has to do. Last one sends her on a trip to Ireland where she meets his best friend and ......... Well, you can guess.

Not a "guy movie" but a good wallowing, 3 handkerchief job if you're in the mood.


----------



## Mad Cook

tinlizzie said:


> I'm waiting for a repairman this morning. Just finished watching "She Wore a Yellow Ribbon" - a John Wayne Western from 1949. My how things have changed, at least my perceptions have. I now see the Cavalry troop and wonder how many extras they hired; how did they keep water available for all those horses while filming out there in Monument Valley; in the fight scenes, did the stunt men get paid a lot for those falls; were the tipis made authentically; etc., etc., etc. My thoughts about The Duke have changed a lot since then, too.
> 
> And why should my brain choose to remember the name of a fine character actor in this old movie instead of yesterday's shopping list? Victor McLaglen fans? Google tells me he was born in Kent, UK, died at 94, and that he's in L.A.'s Forest Lawn Cemetery.


I didn't know that V.L. was born in England. Mind you, a lot of Hollywood actors/actresses were originally from this side of the pond. Cary Grant, Charlie Chaplin, Ray Milland, Angela Lansbury (Granddaughter of George Lansbury, an early Labour Party leader and Member of Parliament - I know, I know, you didn't want/need to know that) and Vivien Leigh, to name but a few.


----------



## phinz

We watched Sweet Dreams last night. My wife was stunned that I had never seen it or even heard it of given that I'm a big fan of Patsy Cline.


----------



## Addie

*July 20th!!* That is all I am waiting for! That is the release date for Mama Mia 2. I am going to see it with my daughter. She will have the great opportunity of pushing my wheel chair around. The theater we will be going to has a large handicap area for wheel chairs and a perfect view. The words to all the songs will be on the screen so the audience can sing along. Considering my present health issues, I will forget all of them that day and will be singing right along with everyone else.  

*I AM SO EXCITED!!!!*


----------



## roadfix

I watched Nights In Rodanthe again....   saw it first when it came out a few years ago.


----------



## Katie H

roadfix said:


> I watched Nights In Rodanthe again....   saw it first when it came out a few years ago.




Loved that but I love anything Patterson does.  Also, am familiar with the region.


----------



## Rocklobster

Watched a bit of Goodfella's last night. Love that movie. I can't watch the whole thing anymore..but some parts are great..


----------



## caseydog

I watched the new version of _Death Wish_ with Bruce Willis. It was okay. I wouldn't call is a "must see" movie... more like a "got some time to kill and nothing better to do" movie. 

CD


----------



## Kayelle

We watched *Nights In Rodanthe* tonight for the first time.  Very well done.

We both really liked it, and the acting was as good as should be expected from a great cast, based on the book by a talented author.
Worth seeing to be sure.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I just watched _The Shape of Water_, thoroughly enjoyed this movie.


----------



## CharlieD

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I just watched _The Shape of Water_, thoroughly enjoyed this movie.





That was anti capitalist propaganda in its best form.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CharlieD said:


> That was anti capitalist propaganda in its best form.




It was enjoyable entertainment for me, I got no overt political message out of it.  



May I suggest you not respond with political statements about the movies you or others have watched.


----------



## CharlieD

PrincessFiona60 said:


> It was enjoyable entertainment for me, I got no overt political message out of it.
> 
> 
> 
> May I suggest you not respond with political statements about the movies you or others have watched.



That is why I said "at it's best". This is how propaganda works. Not by screaming capitalism or socialism is bad. But by discretely presenting and promoting the idea of "Liberty, Equality, Fraternity". Living in such society I've learned to be very sensitive when it comes to propaganda. Generations of "communists" were raised using this kind of movies.


----------



## phinz

Can we keep the tinfoil in our pans instead of on our heads?


----------



## simonbaker

We got in the wrong theater & ended up watching " Purge". Deeply disturbing movie.


----------



## roadfix

*The 13* 
Movie about 12 youth soccer players and their coach trapped in a flooded cave in Thailand.


----------



## caseydog

PrincessFiona60 said:


> It was enjoyable entertainment for me, I got no overt political message out of it.
> 
> May I suggest you not respond with political statements about the movies you or others have watched.



Sometimes an entertaining movie is just that... and entertaining movie. You can find a "motive" if you are predisposed to look for one. 

My mom will not watch some movies, because certain actors are in it. And, god forbid the script challenge her pre-conceived notions. 

I haven't watched _The Shape of Water_. No particular reason. I just don't have time to watch every movie that comes out. 

I am now intrigued, thanks to you, CharlieD, and may just have to watch it. 

CD


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CharlieD said:


> That is why I said "at it's best". This is how propaganda works. Not by screaming capitalism or socialism is bad. But by discretely presenting and promoting the idea of "Liberty, Equality, Fraternity". Living in such society I've learned to be very sensitive when it comes to propaganda. Generations of "communists" were raised using this kind of movies.




And I am overtly asking that you stop hollering "Propaganda" at every movie I and others enjoy.  This forum is not for politics of any kind.


----------



## Cheryl J

"The Mountain Between Us".  Good movie, I enjoyed it.


----------



## buckytom

roadfix said:


> *The 13*
> Movie about 12 youth soccer players and their coach trapped in a flooded cave in Thailand.



Lol.

Starring George Clooney.


----------



## buckytom

CharlieD said:


> . This is how propaganda works. Not by screaming capitalism or socialism is bad.




Darn straight. Chuck, almost all news, and in a diffetent way some forms of entertainment are what was once called op/ed, or opinion/editorial. That distinguished it as gact from someone's spin.

Now it's 99% propaganda, one way or the other.

People are lazy and want to be told how to think. Even by entertainment.


----------



## Cheryl J

Another one I watched recently...*"Going In Style",* with Morgan Freeman, Michael Caine, and Alan Arkin.  Totally unbelievable, but entertaining! 
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt2568862/?ref_=nv_sr_1


----------



## Kayelle

We watched *"FRACTURE" *a 2007 Anthony Hopkins movie. WOW!!! How did I ever miss it when it came out? A.H. always blows me away. Did I already say WOW?


----------



## CharlieD

buckytom said:


> Darn straight. Chuck, almost all news, and in a diffetent way some forms of entertainment are what was once called op/ed, or opinion/editorial. That distinguished it as gact from someone's spin.
> 
> Now it's 99% propaganda, one way or the other.
> 
> People are lazy and want to be told how to think. Even by entertainment.



Sad, but true.


----------



## Just Cooking

We watched "Chocolat" last night.. Enjoyed it a lot..



We haven't been big movie watchers in the past but, we are getting into them a bit now..


Ross


----------



## JoAnn L.

Just watched PORTRAIT OF JENNIE . Love this movie.


----------



## phinz

buckytom said:


> People are lazy and want to be told how to think. Even by entertainment.



And some can't just leave others alone, preferring instead to tell them how to think.

As a side note, relevant to the actual thread, we watched Wonder Wheel tonight. I enjoyed the actors. I enjoyed the cinematography. The movie itself? Meh. I just can't seem to get into any Woody Allen movies.


----------



## cjmmytunes

Saturday night, 8:30pm, NBC - Mama Mia!


Can't wait or it to come on.  Recording it for Mom.


----------



## roadfix

Last night I watched *The Music of Silence* on Netflix.    I liked it...  movie about the life and achievements of Andrea Bocelli, based on his autobiography.


----------



## Kayelle

I gotta see that RF...I'm a real fan of his!


----------



## phinz

We watched This Is How It Ends, a new Netflix movie. I wish I had that couple of hours back.


----------



## Mad Cook

JoAnn L. said:


> Just watched PORTRAIT OF JENNIE . Love this movie.


It was the first film I watched on my grandmother's 9inch screen television with a special magnifying screen standing in front of it. (about 1953 or '54). Thereafter I was hooked on black & white movies and still am.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Watched _Hatari!_ last night, tonight is a _Die Hard_ marathon.


----------



## Rascal

Last movie I watched was boy, a kiwi movie, very funny too.

http://youtu.be/ESD3mlgpSwM

Russ


----------



## Mad Cook

PrincessFiona60 said:


> It was enjoyable entertainment for me, I got no overt political message out of it.
> 
> 
> 
> May I suggest you not respond with political statements about the movies you or others have watched.


 As Sam Goldwyn (the MGM Goldwyn) said "If you want to send a message use Western Union"


----------



## Cooking Goddess

We chuckled our way through an hour and a half of fluff film this evening. "*Crazy on the Outside*" stars Tim Allen and a lot of other named actors - more star power than the skinny little story line warrants, for sure. Still, it was a nice way to just veg instead of watching reruns or yet another awards ceremony.


----------



## Caslon

I caught the first Godzilla movie last night on TCM for the first time.  1954.  It had a couple of famous Japanese actors in it.  No American actors like Raymond Burr or Nick Adams in this legit fine original two and a half star first Godzilla  movie.   

There's another big budget Godzilla movie coming out soon.


----------



## blissful

*Peaceful Warrior*, story of young olympic hopeful in training, meeting (Nick Nolte) the peaceful warrior, taught some excellent life lessons. Inspirational. Inspired by true events.


----------



## roadfix

Caslon said:


> I caught the first Godzilla movie last night on TCM for the first time.  1954.  It had a couple of famous Japanese actors in it.  No American actors like Raymond Burr or Nick Adams in this legit fine original two and a half star first Godzilla  movie.



I've seen that move a zillion times.   Love the theme music.    In fact, I was just humming it the other day...


----------



## phinz

We watched Ready Player One last night. I had picked up the book last year and read it not knowing a thing about it. It was one of those, "I'm standing in line at Barnes and Noble waiting to buy my latest issue of Cooks Illustrated... Hey, this book looks interesting. I think I'll buy it," moments. Thoroughly enjoyed the book, even if it was pretty cliche.

The movie? If I hadn't read the book I would have really enjoyed it. That said, it's definitely a *prime* example of the book being better than the movie. *Much* better than the movie.


----------



## phinz

roadfix said:


> I've seen that move a zillion times.   Love the theme music.    In fact, I was just humming it the other day...



Look what's coming next year. I just hope it's not botched like so many of the other newer movies.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CT3eA2t2G28


----------



## Dawgluver

Watched Deadpool on FX the other night, uncut except for commercials. We loved it at the cinema and wanted to see it again to figure out what we missed from laughing the first time.


----------



## Just Cooking

We saw Mama Mia 2 this morning (10:30am matinee)


It was very enjoyable..  


Ross


----------



## Cheryl J

Just Cooking said:


> We saw Mama Mia 2 this morning (10:30am matinee)
> 
> 
> It was very enjoyable..
> 
> 
> Ross


 
I *really* want to see that. I loved the first Mama Mia!  Sure wish we had an early matinee like you do - the earliest one is at 1PM.


----------



## phinz

Just finished this. Very interesting, and a bit sad relative to the story about Fukuoka. Also sad to find that Blue Kudzu Sake, the Asheville sake company featured, went out of business in April, 2015. Hopefully more American brewers will embrace the art of sake.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1w6TiThvwUc


----------



## Just Cooking

Cheryl J said:


> I *really* want to see that. I loved the first Mama Mia!  Sure wish we had an early matinee like you do - the earliest one is at 1PM.


 Not certain if it was a "special" showing as 11:30 is usual first showing time.. The kicker is that tickets were only $4.89 each. Quite a bit less than published "senior" pricing.. 



The morning was a win/win..  


Ross


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Sat up late and watched, _Cowboys and Aliens, _Daniel Craig AND Harrison Ford!


----------



## Caslon

1975 one star movie on TCM the other night.  "Mandingo".  Starring James Mason and Perry King, Susan George,  A tale of the old south.  I'm not trying to be disgusting, but it depicts a slave in the south up for auction.  A fat headed fat farm women  buyer walks up to the platform, puts her hand inside his briefs.  When others say she may be going too far, she curtly remarks back to the crowd "I'm not buying a pig in a poke."

Mandingo just stands there proud, enduring such an invasion of privacy.  Did I mention that that women was fat, fat headed stupid ugly?

Susan George is fairly pretty in the lead female role, but boy, does she ever have a vampire looking set of teeth!  She has incisors that only a make-up artist would construct, if this were a vampire move.

Yes, it was a one star movie.


----------



## roadfix

The only Susan George movie I remember seeing waaay back was Straw Dogs.    Dustin Hoffman play the part as her husband in the movie.


----------



## Caslon

roadfix said:


> The only Susan George movie I remember seeing waaay back was Straw Dogs.    Dustin Hoffman play the part as her husband in the movie.



  Susan George has a healthy set of incisors.   No need for a makeup artist if she were to play a vampire.


----------



## roadfix

Caslon said:


> Does Susan George have a set of incisors or what?  No need for a makeup artist if she were to play a vampire.



All I remember was that she was very hot in that movie.


----------



## Caslon

She plays a southern spoiled bitch.  She threatens Mandingo with a whipping and false accusations if he doesn't make love to her, to spite her husband, Perry King's character.

The ending is unbelievably stupid.  Plantation owner Perry King demands a huge pot of boiling water be made and then tells Mandingo to climb into it....Ya,   Right!


----------



## caseydog

I just re-watched _The Usual Suspects_. Very dark, and not for everyone. Kevin Spacey is blacklisted now, and he's probably not going to ever be forgiven, but he was an amazing actor. The ending of _The Usual Suspects_ was an incredible movie ending. 

_"Keaton always said, "I don't believe in God, but I'm afraid of him." Well I believe in God, and the only thing that scares me is Keyser Soze."_  -- Verbal Kint (Kevin Spacey).

CD


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

The Last Waltz

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Last_Waltz

DH and I are in the process of "cutting the cord" on cable/satellite TV
... just can't stomach the cost anymore.
Went to the local electronic store the other day, got a Roku Stick

Can you say, dance party ? 
What a great movie/concert !!!


----------



## Just Cooking

Kayelle said:


> We watched *"FRACTURE" *a 2007 Anthony Hopkins movie. WOW!!! How did I ever miss it when it came out? A.H. always blows me away. Did I already say WOW?


 Watched this last night... A.H. is a master at his craft..  
Ross


----------



## 61Grampyjoe

Wife and I watched  Christopher Robin yesterday.  You owe it to yourself to see it.  Tastefully done and a fantastic “warm fuzzy”. We WILL own it!


----------



## Mad Cook

We've had an afternoon and evening of Christmas films of TV today - I know, I know - early August! Just finished watching "At The Christmas Table". 


It must be incipient old age but I'm finding myself more and more stuck on soppy films


----------



## Just Cooking

We enjoy westerns so we pulled up Silverado (1985) on Netflix last night.. Great cast and a fun western..


Ross


----------



## JustJoel

Last night I watched a Japanese movie on Hulu. _Oh, Lucy!_ is a very odd movie. It’s billed as a comedy, but I don’t think I even chuckled once. It held my attention though. Josh Hartnett is in it, and Megan Mulalley has a cameo. Most of the other actors are Japanese, and the script is largely Japanese too. The end of the movie brings no resolution or happy end, or any end at all really. That’s pretty common in Japanese films, though.


----------



## Cheryl J

I watched _*"Ulee's Gold"*_ this afternoon.  I first saw it back in the late '90's when it first came out. Peter Fonda plays Ulee - a sad and worn out widower but dedicated beekeeper who is faced with trying to put his dysfunctional family back together.  Great movie. 

I loved Patricia Richardson's role in this movie (Tim's wife in 'Home Improvement').

This is a good partial review I read earlier:

_Surely one of the best human dramas of the last few years, Peter Fonda is great as Ulee Jackson, a deeply wounded but incredibly strong man who by sheer strength of will reaches out to drag back together a shattered family. His performance is a masterpiece of understatement....._


----------



## phinz

Just Cooking said:


> We enjoy westerns so we pulled up Silverado (1985) on Netflix last night.. Great cast and a fun western..



We hadn't seen Silverado, though we had wanted to. Once I knew it was on Netflix because of your post we sat down to watch it. It was really enjoyable.


----------



## Just Cooking

Last night we enjoyed a Netflix Original movie..


The Guernsey Literary and Potato Peel Pie Society..


Introduction: In 1946 a London-based writer begins exchanging letters with  residents on the island of Guernsey, which was German-occupied during  WWII. Feeling compelled to visit the island, she starts to get a picture  of what it was like during the occupation.


I enjoy historical stories, factual or fiction..



A star from Mama Mia 2 and one from Downton Abby were featured..  



Ross


----------



## Just Cooking

phinz said:


> We hadn't seen Silverado, though we had wanted to. Once I knew it was on Netflix because of your post we sat down to watch it. It was really enjoyable.


  A fun movie...  Kevin Costner as a young, silly kid was fun...
Ross


----------



## GotGarlic

I saw Mission Impossible: Fallout last night. Great action movie. 
https://youtu.be/XiHiW4N7-bo


----------



## Just Cooking

We watched The Constant Gardner on Netflix, last night..


Assigned to a new post, reserved British diplomat Justin Quayle  (Ralph Fiennes) relocates to Kenya with his lovely young wife, Tessa  (Rachel Weisz), an activist for social justice. When Tessa is found  murdered out in the wilderness, circumstances point to her friend, Dr.  Arnold Bluhm (Hubert Koundé), but it  is soon clear that he's not the killer. Grief-stricken and angry, Justin  sets out to uncover the truth behind Tessa's murder -- and in the  process, he unearths some *disturbing revelations*.


Lots of that in bold..


Ross


----------



## dragnlaw

But did you like it?


----------



## tinlizzie

An oldie - Harrison Ford in Regarding Henry. Rich, arrogant lawyer survives being shot in the head during a hold-up.  The road back is hard (his young daughter teaches him to tie his shoe). Sad, but very good. 

Also Phantom Thread - Daniel Day Lewis.  I surely hope this won't be his last performance, as I've heard rumored.   His character is a famous, eccentric fashion designer - the gowns in the movie are wonderful.  Quite a departure from The Gangs of New York, a Wow role for him.


----------



## Just Cooking

dragnlaw said:


> But did you like it?


 sorry.... Yes I did..  
Ross


----------



## bethzaring

October Sky, made in the 1990's based on a true story in West Virginia in the 1950's.  The story took place in a coal mining town and centered on a 17 year old who was fascinated with Sputnik.  Against all odds and his father's strong disapproval, he and others won a national science competition on a rocket they built, all got college scholarships, graduated, and made good. Very inspiring movie and a story I had not heard of, even though I was raised almost a stone's throw from West Virginia.


----------



## phinz

bethzaring said:


> October Sky, made in the 1990's based on a true story in West Virginia in the 1950's.  The story took place in a coal mining town and centered on a 17 year old who was fascinated with Sputnik.  Against all odds and his father's strong disapproval, he and others won a national science competition on a rocket they built, all got college scholarships, graduated, and made good. Very inspiring movie and a story I had not heard of, even though I was raised almost a stone's throw from West Virginia.



Much of that movie was filmed here in our town and in a very small town two towns over. The theatre in Indianapolis, the ENNESEE, was actually our beautiful Tennessee Theatre before it was restored in the early 2000s.


----------



## dragnlaw

A 2005 movie with Daniel Craig - Archangel -  quite liked it. 

Looking for a hidden/lost diary of Stalin


----------



## Kayelle

Just Cooking said:


> Last night we enjoyed a *Netflix Original movie..
> 
> 
> The Guernsey Literary and Potato Peel Pie Society..*
> 
> 
> Introduction: In 1946 a London-based writer begins exchanging letters with  residents on the island of Guernsey, which was German-occupied during  WWII. Feeling compelled to visit the island, she starts to get a picture  of what it was like during the occupation.
> 
> 
> I enjoy historical stories, factual or fiction..
> 
> 
> 
> A star from Mama Mia 2 and one from Downton Abby were featured..
> 
> 
> 
> Ross




Ross, I started the book, and just couldn't get into it although the subject really interested me. 

I just finished the very well done Netflix movie and I can't imagine that the book could have been better. The story and acting, not to mention the stunning visual scenery were all remarkable.
Thanks for the tip...time well spent.


----------



## Cheryl J

bethzaring said:


> *October Sky*, made in the 1990's based on a true story in West Virginia in the 1950's. The story took place in a coal mining town and centered on a 17 year old who was fascinated with Sputnik. Against all odds and his father's strong disapproval, he and others won a national science competition on a rocket they built, all got college scholarships, graduated, and made good. Very inspiring movie and a story I had not heard of, even though I was raised almost a stone's throw from West Virginia.


 
I loved that movie. Thanks for the reminder, Beth.  That was a good one!


----------



## Just Cooking

Kayelle said:


> Ross, I started the book, and just couldn't get into it although the subject really interested me.
> 
> I just finished the very well done Netflix movie and I can't imagine that the book could have been better. The story and acting, not to mention the stunning visual scenery were all remarkable.
> Thanks for the tip...time well spent.


 Glad you enjoyed it, Kayelle.. We certainly did..  
Ross


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I had read a cute column by Lee Smith in my current copy of "Southern Living". It was about her family's vacation in Key West when the Cary Grant movie "Operation Petticoat" was being filmed. Cute article. If you're interested, the article (and a slide show video narrated by someone who sounds too young to be Lee Smith) is linked here: *Memories of my Summer of 1958 in Paradise* Anyway, her column mentioned that the family was in the closing scene, and I was curious. Himself said that he had seen the movie at least 5 or 6 times, but he'd be game to watch it again. The disc I got from the library was a four-movie package deal. We watched "Operation Petticoat" Saturday night, and "That Touch of Mink" on Sunday. I guess I'm not cut out for these old movies - I must have dozed off for quick naps just enough to miss parts of the movies.  Still they were cute. If Himself is interested in the other two movies, however, he's on his own. I have baseball the next three nights.


----------



## phinz

That's a great story, but I cringed every time the Kardashian-accented Millennial said "Key Wast" and mispronounced Conch. 

I love to watch movies with Key West in them. I'm guessing I'm going to have to watch Operation Petticoat now. 

We watched Lady Bird the other night and enjoyed it quite a bit. Much more than we expected. I'm a big Laurie Metcalf fan and she didn't disappoint.


----------



## Addie

phinz said:


> That's a great story, but I cringed every time the Kardashian-accented Millennial said "Key Wast" and mispronounced Conch.
> 
> I love to watch movies with Key West in them. I'm guessing I'm going to have to watch Operation Petticoat now.
> 
> We watched Lady Bird the other night and enjoyed it quite a bit. Much more than we expected. I'm a big Laurie Metcalf fan and she didn't disappoint.



I cringe just hearing the name Kardashian. A no talent family that became famous selling sex.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

phinz said:


> That's a great story, but I cringed every time the Kardashian-accented Millennial said "Key Wast" and mispronounced Conch...


 Kardashian?  Was there a remake of the old movie that I'm (gratefully) unaware of? The movie we watched was filmed in 1958 and starred Cary Grant and Tony Curtis. Millenials weren't even a twinkle in their parents eyes yet because most of the Baby Boomers didn't have drivers' licenses.


----------



## Mad Cook

"The Sea Shall Not Have Them" on TV this afternoon. (I should have been doing housework but needed a cup of tea and turned on the television just for 5 mins and got hooked!)

In the North Sea in 1944, passengers of a downed RAF transport aircraft talk about their lives while awaiting rescue in their dinghy. ... Michael Redgrave, Dirk Bogarde, Anthony Steel. Made in B&W in 1954 in black & white. Plenty of stiff upper lip and Bonnar Colleano, an American actor who made a lot of British films. He played a Canadian in the RAF. (Probably slipped in in order to try and sell the film to the US). 

Not as bad as it sounds if you are used to watching British war films of the 1950s.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Mad Cook said:


> "The Sea Shall Not Have Them" on TV this afternoon. (I should have been doing housework but needed a cup of tea and *turned on the television just for 5 mins and got hooked*!)...


This sounds similar to how my Mom got interested in a soap opera, "Guiding Light". She would prep dinner ingredients, put the meat into the oven just before 4:00 most nights (so we could eat at six, or 6:30 if Dad was running late), and sit down in the living room to watch The 4:00 o'clock movie. Slowly but surely, she'd end up having supper work done a bit sooner, so she'd take her coffee cup into the living room to "settle in". Before we knew it, Mom was making sure she could get into the living room by three to watch her soap.  Before we knew it, Mom had a little TV in the kitchen so she didn't miss "the news"...or her shows that came before it.


----------



## Cheryl J

*CG*....What a blast from the past!   My mom used to tell me stories of sitting around the kitchen table with my grandma in the '40s, listening to 'their story" (The Guiding Light) on the *radio.*  It was only on for 15 minutes back then.


----------



## caseydog

I just watched _Isle of Dogs_. WOW, what a movie. But, warnings are in order.

First, this is a Wes Anderson movie so it is really out there. 

Second, it is animated, but do NOT let your young kids or grandkids watch this, unless you want them to have nightmares. Like I said, this is a Wes Anderson movie. You need to be at least in High School to understand and appreciate this movie. 

I loved it, but I have to warn you that it is a _very dark_ movie, although it has a very good message under the darkness. Dog people, like me, will like the underlying message, if they can handle the up-front part of the movie. Dogs are _absolutely_ the heroes. 

Very well written, and very well produced, but like I already said, you need to be able to deal with darkness... and be able to watch the entire movie. If you turn it off after the first fifteen minutes, you won't get the payoff. 

CD


----------



## phinz

Cooking Goddess said:


> Kardashian?  Was there a remake of the old movie that I'm (gratefully) unaware of? The movie we watched was filmed in 1958 and starred Cary Grant and Tony Curtis. Millenials weren't even a twinkle in their parents eyes yet because most of the Baby Boomers didn't have drivers' licenses.



I'm well aware of what movie you watched. I was talking about the story. The Southern Living memoir about 1958 narrated by someone who sounds too young to be Lee Smith. Vapid, annoying accent with horrible pronunciation. I can't believe Southern Living would even *allow* someone to mispronounce Conch.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Got it now, *phinz*! I didn't really listen to the narrator, except for about 15 seconds of "that's enough of that". I had read the story - twice - in my SL magazine, and found the full column online. When I started the video and found out it was just a reading of the story, I hit "stop". But, yes, what little I heard was "meh". Didn't get to hear "conch", though. Lucky me.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

caseydog said:


> I just watched _Isle of Dogs_. WOW, what a movie. But, warnings are in order.
> 
> First, this is a Wes Anderson movie so it is really out there.
> 
> Second, it is animated, but do NOT let your young kids or grandkids watch this, unless you want them to have nightmares. Like I said, this is a Wes Anderson movie. You need to be at least in High School to understand and appreciate this movie.
> 
> I loved it, but I have to warn you that it is a _very dark_ movie, although it has a very good message under the darkness. Dog people, like me, will like the underlying message, if they can handle the up-front part of the movie. Dogs are _absolutely_ the heroes.
> 
> Very well written, and very well produced, but like I already said, you need to be able to deal with darkness... and be able to watch the entire movie. If you turn it off after the first fifteen minutes, you won't get the payoff.
> 
> CD




I love _Isle of Dogs. _Once I figured out the premise I was spell bound.  Was not sure my parents would like it, but they did. Wonderful movie.


----------



## Mad Cook

Uncle Bob said:


> Flag of Our Fathers....
> 
> Hey I am a baby boomer...I have a lot respect for "The Greatest Generation!
> My father was at Iwo Jima...


My Dad was with RAOC when he was first "called up" and then, he was transferred to R.E.M.E. when that was founded and was in North Africa. He'd volunteered for the Navy but his eyesight wasn't up to scratch and he wore glasses so they wouldn't take him. Give the rate at which ships were being sunk at that stage I think he was lucky.

One of my Uncles - the quietest and gentlest of my mother's 3 brothers - was with the Royal Marine Commandos in Burma. 'Nuff said, I think. Neither Dad nor he ever talked about their wartime experiences until my Uncle was dying and he felt the need to pour it all out to his daughter. Common, I think to those who have seen and done terrible things. According to my mother my uncle was never the same again after his experiences.


----------



## cjmmytunes

Cooking Goddess said:


> This sounds similar to how my Mom got interested in a soap opera, "Guiding Light". She would prep dinner ingredients, put the meat into the oven just before 4:00 most nights (so we could eat at six, or 6:30 if Dad was running late), and sit down in the living room to watch The 4:00 o'clock movie. Slowly but surely, she'd end up having supper work done a bit sooner, so she'd take her coffee cup into the living room to "settle in". Before we knew it, Mom was making sure she could get into the living room by three to watch her soap.  Before we knew it, Mom had a little TV in the kitchen so she didn't miss "the news"...or her shows that came before it.




This sounds like both of my grandmothers.  They even had TV's in their kitchens so they could watch GL while doing kitchen chores.


----------



## caseydog

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I love _Isle of Dogs. _Once I figured out the premise I was spell bound.  Was not sure my parents would like it, but they did. Wonderful movie.



Yeah, I was a bit, well, more than a bit surprised at first. But, I was also glued to the screen. I'm glad I rented it. 

In a world where most movies are just another version of something you have seen before, _Isle of Dogs_ was definitely something different. 

The voice talent was over the top... Brian Cranston, Edward Norton, Bill Murray, Jeff Goldblum, Scarlett Johansson, Harvey Keitel.. what a cast for an animated movie. 

I know for sure that my mom would not like it, and my dad doesn't watch movies -- that's not work, and he lives to work.  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dt__kig8PVU&t=23s

CD


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I was positive Mom would not like it, even suggested Dad watch it when she was out or asleep.  Mom: "What made you think I would not like this movie?" Me: "Well, you are Mom..."  Completely floored me, or maybe she watched it to spite me and ended up liking it.  Dad: "Where do you find this stuff?" Me: "I watch previews."  The only thing that Dad won't watch is Harry Potter and Marvel Comic movies.  I keep telling him he's missing out on good stories.


----------



## caseydog

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I was positive Mom would not like it, even suggested Dad watch it when she was out or asleep.  Mom: "What made you think I would not like this movie?" Me: "Well, you are Mom..."  Completely floored me, or maybe she watched it to spite me and ended up liking it.  Dad: "Where do you find this stuff?" Me: "I watch previews."  The only thing that Dad won't watch is Harry Potter and Marvel Comic movies.  I keep telling him he's missing out on good stories.



My mom won't watch _Harry Potter_ movies, because she thinks they are teaching children to become witches, or satanists, or whatever she imagines will happen. 

I love_ Harry Potter_ movies. They are well written *fiction*. As a kid, I didn't think the _Wizzard of Oz_ was real, and I'm pretty sure that kids don't think that _Harry Potter_ movies are real. 

I need to stock up on _Jason Bourne_ movies to watch with my dad. That is the only kind of movie he can sit through. That, and I need to get him hooked up with _James Bond_ movies. 

Bond... James Bond. One of the coolest movie lines EVER. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TXxKZkE2MGo

CD


----------



## phinz

caseydog said:


> My mom won't watch _Harry Potter_ movies, because she thinks they are teaching children to become witches, or satanists, or whatever she imagines will happen.



Oh good lord we dealt with this uninformed opinion when we owned our book store during the era that the Harry Potter books were first released. Here in the buckle it's quite popular for pastors to tell their flock what they should and shouldn't read, even if they haven't read it themselves. 

Last night we watched Star Trek: The Original Series episode 22 from Season 1, and then watched Star Trek II: The Wrath of Khan. I miss Ricardo Montalban. He was such an icon.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RHOM4fPZiDs

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RcEHM8GFSwM

On the "I can't wait for it to hit the screen" front (and funnily enough, it has a Captain Kirk actor in it too), the Outlaw King looks like it's going to be really good. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q-G1BME8FKw


----------



## Just Cooking

Not in the mood for any of the series we follow, we checked out Netflix movies..


Came across Cold Mountain (2003) which I had passed on a few times..


Pleasantly surprised with both the quality of the cast and movie.. Glad we watched it..


Ross


----------



## blissful

Just Cooking said:


> Came across Cold Mountain (2003) which I had passed on a few times..


I liked Cold Mountain too. I've watched it over and over again.


----------



## GotGarlic

Just Cooking said:


> Not in the mood for any of the series we follow, we checked out Netflix movies..
> 
> 
> Came across Cold Mountain (2003) which I had passed on a few times..
> 
> 
> Pleasantly surprised with both the quality of the cast and movie.. Glad we watched it..
> 
> 
> Ross


The opening scene of Petersburg took place about an hour's drive from us. With our last exchange student, we watched the movie one evening and took a trip to the battlefield the next day. It's a pretty nice park with a great visitors center.

https://www.nps.gov/pete/index.htm


----------



## Dawgluver

I went to a matinee of _Crazy Rich Asians_ yesterday. I didn't really care for it, guess my idea of a rom-com leans more toward _Deadpool._


----------



## Just Cooking

GotGarlic said:


> The opening scene of Petersburg took place about an hour's drive from us. With our last exchange student, we watched the movie one evening and took a trip to the battlefield the next day. It's a pretty nice park with a great visitors center.
> 
> https://www.nps.gov/pete/index.htm




Fascinating.. Thank you for the link.. 



In the late 90's Jeannie's son lived in Frederick, Maryland.. On a weeks visit, he took us to many Civil War battle sites.. I was and remain enthralled by what I saw and learned..  I always wanted to go back there but, I suppose that will not happen..

Ross


----------



## CharlieD

Finally got to see Hidden Figures. Amazing movie. Even more amazing story. Loved it.


----------



## Cheryl J

CharlieD said:


> Finally got to see *Hidden Figures.* Amazing movie. Even more amazing story. Loved it.


 
That was definitely a good one.


----------



## phinz

Watched Won't You Be My Neighbor a couple of days ago. I miss him so much. We need more people like him, but sadly they don't seem to really exist much anymore. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FhwktRDG_aQ


----------



## PrincessFiona60

phinz said:


> Watched Won't You Be My Neighbor a couple of days ago. I miss him so much. We need more people like him, but sadly they don't seem to really exist much anymore.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FhwktRDG_aQ




I want to see this one.


----------



## dragnlaw

I thought Deadpool was hysterical.  I like any of the Marvel movies as long as there is some comedy somehow!  Eg.. didn't care for the Hulk - no comedy. 

My kids would buy me each book as Harry Potter came out - loved them.  Then they also got me the CD's to go along with them.  One of few movies that actually stick to the book verbatim.  I watched the first one several times with book in hand trying to find differences.

I don't know about the later ones, didn't check them out like that, just watched and enjoyed.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I am watching _Deadpool 2, _tonight.


----------



## Just Cooking

Watched Big Eyes last night.. Amy Adams and Christoph Waltz


While I, vaguely, remembered the story, I didn't realize what a scam artist Walter Keane actually was..


Not an A movie but, interesting and enjoyable..


Ross


----------



## Kayelle

phinz said:


> Watched Won't You Be My Neighbor a couple of days ago. I miss him so much. We need more people like him, but sadly they don't seem to really exist much anymore.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FhwktRDG_aQ




Even the trailer makes me misty. I really want to see this too.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Just Cooking said:


> Watched Big Eyes last night.. Amy Adams and Christoph Waltz...


I don't remember seeing anything about the movie, but I sure do remember those paintings. Those big-eye kids were on everything from greeting cards to decorative pictures and plaques. After reading up a bit about the story line, I'm interested. Added that movie to my library list for when baseball season is over.

You might find this interesting - a comparison of the movie vs the real-life facts. Amy Adams is a dead ringer for Margaret Keane. 

*History vs Hollywood - Big Eyes*


----------



## Just Cooking

Cooking Goddess said:


> I don't remember seeing anything about the movie, but I sure do remember those paintings. Those big-eye kids were on everything from greeting cards to decorative pictures and plaques. After reading up a bit about the story line, I'm interested. Added that movie to my library list for when baseball season is over.
> 
> You might find this interesting - a comparison of the movie vs the real-life facts. Amy Adams is a dead ringer for Margaret Keane.
> 
> *History vs Hollywood - Big Eyes*






They very much look alike.. 

At the end of the movie, Amy and Margaret are shown sitting on a bench together.. Amy knows what she will look like when she reaches Margaret's age..  


Ross


----------



## Kayelle

Not only do I remember those big eye kids, I had two of those Keane framed prints hanging in our living room as newlyweds. My mom just hated them but we thought they were way cool. 

The movie is on my watchlist too.


----------



## Kayelle

Kayelle said:


> Not only do I remember those big eye kids, I had two of those Keane framed prints hanging in our living room as newlyweds. My mom just hated them but we thought they were way cool.
> 
> The movie is on my watchlist too.




 Just watched it...surprisingly good flick. I enjoyed the background link you left CG and I noticed her on the park bench.
Actually I don't think two look alike at all however


----------



## Mad Cook

Hitchcock's 1945 "Spellbound" with Ingrid Bergman and Gregory Peck, including the nightmare dream sequence designed by Salvador Dali. It was on television this afternoon.


----------



## cjmmytunes

"For Whom the Bell Tolls" - a documentary about John McCain.  It was originally on HBO but was shown on CNN Sunday night, I taped it for Mom because she didn't remember watching it when on HBO.


He was a good man, no matter what his political leanings were.


----------



## CharlieD

Was also watching Casablanca on the plane, if you can imagine i have never sen it. With my luck we landed before I finished watching. Missed last 5 minutes or so. Now I do not know if they get away or not. Anybody? Tell me what happened, tell me how it ends. Please.


----------



## Kayelle

CharlieD said:


> Was also watching Casablanca on the plane, if you can imagine i have never sen it. With my luck we landed before I finished watching. Missed last 5 minutes or so. Now I do not know if they get away or not. Anybody? Tell me what happened, tell me how it ends. Please.




Awwww Charlie!! Here it is..
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dOnGnx4lsww


----------



## CharlieD

Kayelle said:


> Awwww Charlie!! Here it is..



Ah, thanks Kayelle. Beautiful Hollywood ending. But oh my, was she ever gorgeous.


----------



## Mad Cook

cjmmytunes said:


> "For Whom the Bell Tolls" - a documentary about John McCain. It was originally on HBO but was shown on CNN Sunday night, I taped it for Mom because she didn't remember watching it when on HBO.
> 
> 
> He was a good man, no matter what his political leanings were.


Yes, I thought that when I was listening to the BBC's obituary. 

And I was appalled when the  report of the first comment from Donald Duck was broadcast on the BBC news. Apparently, he was a little more circumspect on his second attempt.

OK, I know - no politics here.


----------



## cjmmytunes

Mad Cook said:


> Yes, I thought that when I was listening to the BBC's obituary.
> 
> And I was appalled when the  report of the first comment from Donald Duck was broadcast on the BBC news. Apparently, he was a little more circumspect on his second attempt.
> 
> OK, I know - no politics here.




Donald Duck? I like it.


No more politics, I'm sorry.  Suppose we discuss Aretha Franklin instead?


----------



## buckytom

I don't know why, but Ifeel like watching Lawrence of Arabia again...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

buckytom said:


> I don't know why, but Ifeel like watching Lawrence of Arabia again...




Can't go wrong with Peter O'Toole.


----------



## CharlieD

buckytom said:


> I don't know why, but Ifeel like watching Lawrence of Arabia again...





Should be renamed into guy who messed up the whole world. But, Alla’s, it’s politics already and we don’t Discuss that here.


----------



## buckytom

I watched The Terminal again yesterday. Love that movie, and I'm a fan of Tom Hanks.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

I tried so hard to watch Love's Kitchen on Roku for free ...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f4NXkmvaWCU

Oh My Goodness, what a bad movie!! 
Even for free, it was horrible!


----------



## buckytom

CharlieD said:


> Should be renamed into guy who messed up the whole world. But, Alla’s, it’s politics already and we don’t Discuss that here.



He had a little help. An entire empire's worth on such a tiny island. 

But, yes, no politics.


----------



## Cheryl J

buckytom said:


> I watched The Terminal again yesterday. Love that movie, and I'm a fan of Tom Hanks.


 
I love that movie, too!  Tom H. was wonderful in it - he played such a sweet and charming guy.


----------



## dragnlaw

Watched The Accountant.  Good movie, nothing spectacular but I enjoyed it. then I laughed and chuckled all thru the ending - good one!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

_THIS_ will be the next movie that I see!!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mP0VHJYFOAU


----------



## Caslon

Not to be cynical, but I think I've seen this movie already in one of those Cable TV docs about his life.  It was a semi dramatized documentry, his life with look alike actors. How much this movie will do beyond that remains to be seen.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> _THIS_ will be the next movie that I see!!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mP0VHJYFOAU




I'll be seeing it, too!


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'll be seeing it, too!



Me three!


----------



## blissful

mother!


It's a movie with symbolism of the bible with Cain and Abel, with Adam and Eve and his rib, with creation and destruction and the plagues.


It's a movie about mother earth and God and how we as humans are destroying it and overpopulating it.


It's a movie about the narcissist and the ever giving suffering victim willing to give until it kills her. She gives all her talents, her efforts, her love, her child, and all of that is consumed by Him and his masses and his massive need for adoration from his fans.



It's a movie in a house in no particular location, with unreal things happening as the house falls apart, with characters with no names sinking lower and lower, only mother and Him, like a fevered dream, that repeats itself. Everything returns to ash and the story begins again.


It's a movie about a man and woman living in a house that bleeds and eventually falls apart.


Take your pick! It's a movie to meet your needs if you want to feel unsettled. Does it have a happy ending? It depends on your viewpoint.


----------



## Caslon

If it's all about that,  then it's  on the same level of interest with me as the bio pic about Liberace, starring Michael Douglas and Matt Damon.  A life and times sorta pic.   A lot of people died of AIDS besides this rock and roll legend.  I'll be watching to see just what this film brings that is more.  Love of his music and AIDS?   There's a fine line between that and exploitation sakes for popular appeal.  A bio-pic is all I expect.  Which isn't a bad thing.


----------



## phinz

Watched this last night. We loved it. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FMxHydtUkAg


----------



## Just Cooking

I do want to see that movie..


Ross


----------



## Kayelle

In my opinion, *Three Billboards* should have won the best picture Oscar instead of Shape of Water. 

Billboards was a terrific film. I can't help but wonder how much the long awkward title hurt it.


----------



## roadfix

I've been watching a lot of silly movies on Netflix not even worth mentioning them here.


----------



## Kayelle

blissful said:


> mother!
> 
> 
> It's a movie with symbolism of the bible with Cain and Abel, with Adam and Eve and his rib, with creation and destruction and the plagues.
> 
> 
> It's a movie about mother earth and God and how we as humans are destroying it and overpopulating it.
> 
> 
> It's a movie about the narcissist and the ever giving suffering victim willing to give until it kills her. She gives all her talents, her efforts, her love, her child, and all of that is consumed by Him and his masses and his massive need for adoration from his fans.
> 
> 
> 
> It's a movie in a house in no particular location, with unreal things happening as the house falls apart, with characters with no names sinking lower and lower, only mother and Him, like a fevered dream, that repeats itself. Everything returns to ash and the story begins again.
> 
> 
> It's a movie about a man and woman living in a house that bleeds and eventually falls apart.
> 
> 
> Take your pick! It's a movie to meet your needs if you want to feel unsettled. Does it have a happy ending? It depends on your viewpoint.




After reading this on Wiki, there's no way I'd choose to see *mother!*

*https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mother!*


----------



## blissful

Kayelle said:


> After reading this on Wiki, there's no way I'd choose to see *mother!*
> 
> *https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mother!*




Everyone will get a different interpretation upon seeing this movie. And I can understand that people will not want to watch it too. When I saw it I was immediately struck by HIM, being a narcissist, and she was having life sucked right out of her and away from her. It was horrifying to see the selfishness and the air of superiority he had, to her demise. Anytime she tried to be reasonable and have boundaries in their house, he over ran them, stomped on them (or his guests did), until it was all ashes, her life and the house. He went happily on his way, started the whole thing all over again, just like narcissists do.


----------



## Kayelle

blissful said:


> Everyone will get a different interpretation upon seeing this movie. And I can understand that people will not want to watch it too. When I saw it I was immediately struck by HIM, being a narcissist, and she was having life sucked right out of her and away from her. It was horrifying to see the selfishness and the air of superiority he had, to her demise. Anytime she tried to be reasonable and have boundaries in their house, he over ran them, stomped on them (or his guests did), until it was all ashes, her life and the house. He went happily on his way, started the whole thing all over again, just like narcissists do.




Well, just these sentences alone from the plot convinces me it's too horrible for words.. Who would want a visual of this?....



> Mother goes into labor and finds Him. He takes her to his study, which  he reopens so she can give birth there. The havoc outside subsides. Him  tells Mother his fans want to see their newborn son; she refuses and  holds her boy tightly. When she falls asleep, however, Him takes their  child outside to the crowd, which passes the baby around wildly until  his neck is inadvertently snapped. Mother hurries to the front and sees  her son’s mutilated corpse being eaten by the crowd.


----------



## blissful

Kayelle, I probably wouldn't have watched it if it had been marketed as a horror flick. And the actor and actress do not have a reputation of doing movies that are horror flicks. It was just very unexpected and unsettling.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Finding Your Feet from Amazon Prime Video 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6-Cp6ba2Y0g

Meh
I remember when I saw this trailer back when the movie came out, I thought that it looked good
Meh


----------



## dragnlaw

"The Longest Ride"  -  Love Alan Alda...  for him alone a good movie, not to mention the rest of the eye candy.


----------



## CharlieD

Kayelle said:


> In my opinion, *Three Billboards* should have won the best picture Oscar instead of Shape of Water.
> 
> Billboards was a terrific film. I can't help but wonder how much the long awkward title hurt it.




Hands down right. For sure. Shape of water was stupid at best.


----------



## CharlieD

Saw Deadpool. Am I not American enough, or am I too old? I hear raving reviews about that movie. IMHO it was as dumb as it gets. I kept waiting for something really good to happen, or really funny, or at least something dirty, none, nada, zip, zilch.


----------



## Caslon

TCM had 1966's "King of Hearts: on last night.  Starring  Alan Bates as a WWII  advance de-activation explosives expert scouting out a European insane asylm.  The time he spends there is kind of weird.  What impressed me is that after dealing with the insane quirkyness he encounters there, at the end of this move, the advanced Allied mechanized troops approach to relieve him.  That scene at the end (tanks and noise approaching),   leaves you wondering just who and what is sane or insane.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Caslon said:


> TCM had 1966's "King of Hearts: on last night.  Starring  Alan Bates as a WWII  advance de-activation explosives expert scouting out a European insane asylm.  The time he spends there is kind of weird.  What impressed me is that after dealing with the insane quirkyness he encounters there, at the end of this move, the advanced Allied mechanized troops approach to relieve him.  That scene at the end (tanks and noise approaching),   leaves you wondering just who and what is sane or insane.




Excellent movie!


Not a movie,  but I am finally watching seasons 1&2 of _Orphan Black. _I think it's quite good and am enjoying it.  Shrek was not interested, so I put it off.


----------



## Kayelle

I don't remember who here recommended the *Peter Rabbit* movie, but I remember being somewhat surprised he liked it so much and made note.
It's now available on Netflix. We both really enjoyed it last night, and laughed ourselves silly in parts. Two more thumbs up from us!!


----------



## dragnlaw

I've been waiting for Peter Rabbit as well.  My Netflix area has not gotten it yet...


----------



## Kayelle

I've always been a *Shirley MacLaine* fan and her 2017 *The Last Word *didn't disappoint. 

Good story..Harriet is a retired businesswoman who wants to control everything,  especially her legacy. When a young journalist searches for the truth,  so begins a life-altering friendship.


----------



## Mad Cook

We have a Freeview channel specialising in old films and at lunchtime today  I turned on the television and just caught the beginning of "The Kid", a silent Charlie Chaplin film about a down & out who finds an abandoned baby and brings it up as his own in extreme but enterprising poverty for 5 years

Then the child is taken to the "Orphans' Asylum" from whence he is stolen by Charlie then Charlie is arrested after he is reported by the doss-house manager (there's a reward!). All comes right when the child's mother, who is now a wealthy theatrical star who does "good works" among poor children, turns up. 

Amazing - a silent film with very few sub-titles but it didn't need them - the acting was enough.


----------



## Mad Cook

dragnlaw said:


> "The Longest Ride"  -  Love Alan Alda...  for him alone a good movie, not to mention the rest of the eye candy.


"M*A*S*H (the series) is running here. I can ogle Alan Alda to my heart's content every evening but there was a fairly recent film (can't remember the title) on TV a couple of weeks ago and gorgeous Alan is a very  old man. And he didn't need make-up to show it. (_Sob!_)


----------



## Just Cooking

We enjoyed Two Weeks Notice with Sandra Bullock and Hugh Grant..A fun film with no drama..


Have Peter Rabbit saved on Netflix to watch soon..


Ross


----------



## Kayelle

Speaking *Peter Rabbit*, several years ago we saw a wonderful movie called Miss Potter..the story of Beatrix  Potter. *"Miss Potter"* explores the life of Potter (Renee Zellweger), the author  of beloved and best-selling children's book The Tale of Peter Rabbit. We both loved the movie so much that it inspired us to later visit her magical home in the stunningly beautiful Lake District of England.


----------



## Dawgluver

Just saw the newest remake of  “A Star is Born” with Lady Gaga and Bradley Cooper. Really enjoyed it, and was glad I brought my kleenex for the ending.


----------



## Cheryl J

Dawgluver said:


> Just saw the newest remake of “A Star is Born” with Lady Gaga and Bradley Cooper. Really enjoyed it, and was glad I brought my kleenex for the ending.


 
 I *really* want to see that!  I've seen two of the remakes and had planned on going to the matinee today, but I ended up having to watch Tyler after school.  I might go see it over the weekend, but I'd much rather go on a weekday. I'll take my Kleenex! 

If anyone would have told me I'd be watching a Lady Gaga movie I'd have thought twice, but I've read that once she's out of her trademark crazy outfits and hair, that she's amazing in this remake.  And I pretty much love Bradley Cooper.


----------



## Dawgluver

Cheryl J said:


> I *really* want to see that!  I've seen two of the remakes and had planned on going to the matinee today, but I ended up having to watch Tyler after school.  I might go see it over the weekend, but I'd much rather go on a weekday. I'll take my Kleenex!
> 
> If anyone would have told me I'd be watching a Lady Gaga movie I'd have thought twice, but I've read that once she's out of her trademark crazy outfits and hair, that she's amazing in this remake.  And I pretty much love Bradley Cooper.


You'll love it, Cheryl! Gaga was a natural despite no previous acting experience, and the rest of the cast was great too.


----------



## Cheryl J

Dawgluver said:


> You'll love it, Cheryl! Gaga was a natural despite no previous acting experience, and the rest of the cast was great too.


 
I can't wait to see it!  Thanks so much for the update, Dawg.


----------



## Kayelle

Meee too.......^^^


I saw Lady Gaga on the Ellen show talking about it. She had on a stunning dress and looked just beautiful. I actually like her.


----------



## Just Cooking

Kayelle said:


> Meee too.......^^^
> 
> 
> I saw *Lady Gaga* on the Ellen show talking about it. She had on a stunning dress and looked just beautiful. I actually like her.


  I'm going a bit off topic.. (sorry PF...)
I'd never paid much attention to her until I saw a show of her singing with Tony Bennett.. She is an amazing talent..  


Ross


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Just Cooking said:


> I'm going a bit off topic.. (sorry PF...)
> I'd never paid much attention to her until I saw a show of her singing with Tony Bennett.. She is an amazing talent..
> 
> 
> Ross




No sorry needed, I started paying attention  to Lady Gaga after watching the same show.  She is amazing.


----------



## Cheryl J

She does have a beautiful voice!  My daughter has the CD of Gaga and Bennett singing together, and it's amazing.  I looked up the video that Kay mentioned of Lady Gaga on the Ellen show last week, and enjoyed it. I'm so looking forward to seeing the movie - hopefully at the matinee this coming week. 

I also want to see *'The Old Man and the Gun'* (I think that's the name of it), with 82-year old Robert Redford, and Sissy Spacek as the leading lady.  That looks like a good one - love them both.


----------



## roadfix

Chappaquiddick on Netflix.   I thought it was pretty good.


----------



## Just Cooking

PrincessFiona60 said:


> No sorry needed, I started paying attention  to Lady Gaga after watching the same show.  She is amazing.


 Yes she is.... and he is a long time favorite singer... 
Ross


----------



## Just Cooking

Cheryl J said:


> She does have a beautiful voice!  My daughter has the CD of Gaga and Bennett singing together, and it's amazing.  I looked up the video that Kay mentioned of Lady Gaga on the Ellen show last week, and enjoyed it. I'm so looking forward to seeing the movie - hopefully at the matinee this coming week.
> 
> I also want to see *'The Old Man and the Gun'* (I think that's the name of it), with 82-year old Robert Redford, and Sissy Spacek as the leading lady.  That looks like a good one - love them both.


 Jeannie and I are going to check with our local cinema for both..  
Ross


----------



## phinz

We watched Hold the Dark a few nights ago. Beautiful movie made from a twisted story with a frustrating ending. I can see why it has only three stars for a rating. The Alaskan landscape was gorgeous and the tension was palpable, but the story just left you unfulfilled.

We also watched Like Father last night. We really enjoyed it a lot. We thought it would be funnier than it was, but it was just a fun movie about complicated relationships with some humor thrown in.


----------



## Kayelle

Cheryl, I also really want to see *The Old Man and the Gun*.
Redford has said it's his last movie.


----------



## CharlieD

Saw Ocean 8 last night, kids talk me into it. Well, I love how Hollywood promotes the crime, the violence, etc., but then they turn around and criticize such criminal activities.


----------



## Cheryl J

Just Cooking said:


> Jeannie and I are going to check with our local cinema for both..
> Ross


 
I love this time of year for new releases, and there's bound to be more as the holiday season nears.


----------



## Cheryl J

Kay, I also read this would be his last movie. As many, I grew up watching his movies and still love him to this day. 

Here's a brief summary of *The Old Man and The Gun, *in case anyone wants to read about it:

_.....based on the true story of Forrest Tucker (Robert Redford), from his audacious escape from San Quentin at the age of 70 to an unprecedented string of heists that confounded authorities and enchanted the public. Wrapped up in the pursuit are detective John Hunt (Casey Affleck), who becomes captivated with Forrest's commitment to his craft, and a woman (Sissy Spacek), who loves him in spite of his chosen profession._


----------



## Kayelle

We just got back from the Sunday matinee (what was I thinking). The  theater was packed and it's a good thing we got there very early to get  the prime seats we like.
We both loved *"A Star is Born"*. They were both wonderful in the classic parts but 
Bradley Cooper was over the top spectacular!


----------



## Cheryl J

Yay!  Thanks for another stellar review on the movie, Kay. I read that Bradley  took singing lessons for 18 months to prepare before filming even started.


----------



## Just Cooking

Cheryl J said:


> I love this time of year for new releases, and there's bound to be more as the holiday season nears.


 Absolutely... and $5 Tuesday's are a plus..  The theater is 1/2 mile from our apartment so, Missouri winter isn't a problem...
Ross


----------



## Kayelle

Cheryl J said:


> Yay!  Thanks for another stellar review on the movie, Kay. I read that Bradley  took singing lessons for 18 months to prepare before filming even started.




 No doubt about it, that man can sing, but more than that he can deliver a song, not to mention speak to the heart.


I must add though that there were hundreds of F bombs. Very distracting rather than shocking imo.


----------



## Caslon

The second act of "A Star is Born" is supposed to be not that  poignant.  Also,  some say Gaga is not a true actress, besides her role.

I'll check this movie out on cable, a  month from now.


----------



## dragnlaw

Caslon said:


> Also,  some say ....  is* not a true actress,* besides her role.
> .



I'm curious..   please define "a true actress" ?? 

I've always thought of an 'actress' (or actor) as someone who portrayed someone or something other than themselves -  usually to entertain others. 

They could be good or bad at it but they were still "acting".


----------



## GotGarlic

dragnlaw said:


> I'm curious..   please define "a true actress" ??
> 
> I've always thought of an 'actress' (or actor) as someone who portrayed someone or something other than themselves -  usually to entertain others.
> 
> They could be good or bad at it but they were still "acting".


He probably means she's not a trained actress. There have been quite a few singers, comics and other entertainers who also acted in movies after they became famous for something else. Barbra Streisand, who starred in the 1976 remake of "A Star is Born," comes to mind. She was a successful singer before she became an actress.


----------



## roadfix

Not true actress ...  not chosen profession.   I’m sure that’s what C meant.


----------



## dragnlaw

Aha!  Thank you GG and roadfix!   I get it now.


----------



## phinz

Yay for gatekeeping critics.

I'm betting she's really good at it. Those I've spoken to who have seen it really enjoyed it. I just don't like going to theatres. A decade of working in HR in the industry will do that to you.


----------



## Kayelle

Interesting thoughts about the skills of "acting".  

Someone with a great singing voice is nothing without the skills of delivering that song with the passion of an acting performance.
 The same goes for comedians. There are those of us who tell jokes, then there are those who have the acting ability to be comedians.
In both cases it's all in the delivery. Acting.


----------



## Caslon

dragnlaw said:


> I'm curious..   please define "a true actress" ??
> 
> I've always thought of an 'actress' (or actor) as someone who portrayed someone or something other than themselves -  usually to entertain others.
> 
> They could be good or bad at it but they were still "acting".



We'll see if actress  Gaga goes on to star other than this one. Rex Reed likes her but says she's no actress.


----------



## Kayelle

Caslon said:


> We'll see if actress  Gaga goes on to star other than this one. *Rex Reed likes her but says she's no actress.*




And dear old *Rex Reed* knows this how?  Through the decades, *Rex Reed *has always been a critic joke at the very least and that's being generous.


----------



## buckytom

lol. I need a popcorn emoji.

Go on.

Let's see some real_* feeling*_ this time.

OK, in 3- 2- 1, and *GO:*


----------



## Cheryl J

I don't base my movie choices on what some used up critic has to say, or any critics, for that matter.

 If it has a storyline I'm interested in, and features actors that I like, I'll spend my $ to go see it.


----------



## buckytom

*And, scene.*

cut and wrap.

Cheryl, you killed it. You were beautiful.

I believed every breathing second. 

Wonderful job, dahling.


----------



## Cheryl J

Thank you, bucky. LOL


----------



## Cooking Goddess

buckytom said:


> lol. I need a popcorn emoji...


----------



## buckytom

That's perfect, CG!

Lol, Cheryl. I heard you say your lines in a dramatic, slow, Betty Davis kind of voice. It works much better.


----------



## roadfix

I watched a movie last night that's been in my top 5 all time favorites since it came out.    
I watched the 4-hour version of _*DAS BOOT*_.   First time watching the extended version of this film.    Still, such a riveting film, in German, with subtitles.   The dubbed English just never did it for me.


----------



## Caslon

TCM had on "The Fearless Vampire Killers"   the other night.   1967.   

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-JFLCe1Ob78

The best vampire movie ever made.  
My congratulations for him/her whoever compiled some screen shots from this movie.


----------



## Vinylhanger

roadfix said:


> I watched a movie last night that's been in my top 5 all time favorites since it came out.
> I watched the 4-hour version of _*DAS BOOT*_.   First time watching the extended version of this film.    Still, such a riveting film, in German, with subtitles.   The dubbed English just never did it for me.


This would be my pick if I had to show an alien what a movie was.   It is probably the pinnacle of the art.

Well... I'd show them Dumb and Dumber as well, but for entirely different reasons.


----------



## Caslon

Das Boot sardine can?


----------



## phinz

roadfix said:


> I watched a movie last night that's been in my top 5 all time favorites since it came out.
> I watched the 4-hour version of _*DAS BOOT*_.   First time watching the extended version of this film.    Still, such a riveting film, in German, with subtitles.   The dubbed English just never did it for me.



Such an amazing, heart wrenching, beautiful movie.


----------



## buckytom

Vinylhanger said:


> This would be my pick if I had to show an alien what a movie was.   It is probably the pinnacle of the art.
> 
> Well... I'd show them Dumb and Dumber as well, but for entirely different reasons.




Lol.!


----------



## rodentraiser

I just watched Going in Style last night, with Michael Caine playing one of three old guys robbing a bank. It was just delightful.


----------



## Dawgluver

I went to the opening of Bohemian Rhapsody yesterday, and really enjoyed it! If you're a Queen fan you will too. The guy who played Freddy Mercury was great. Tastefully done, if you know anything about Freddie you can fill in the blanks. The music rocks!


----------



## GotGarlic

Dawgluver said:


> I went to the opening of Bohemian Rhapsody yesterday, and really enjoyed it! If you're a Queen fan you will too. The guy who played Freddy Mercury was great. Tastefully done, if you know anything about Freddie you can fill in the blanks. The music rocks!


Glad to hear you enjoyed it. I'm really looking forward to seeing it at our local Art Deco movie house.


----------



## simonbaker

GotGarlic said:


> Glad to hear you enjoyed it. I'm really looking forward to seeing it at our local Art Deco movie house.



I'm looking forward to seeing it as well.  We just love Queen. Their music is & always will be a legend!


----------



## Dawgluver

GotGarlic said:


> Glad to hear you enjoyed it. I'm really looking forward to seeing it at our local Art Deco movie house.



Is that your little place that serves dinner and cocktails? That would be perfect!


----------



## GotGarlic

Dawgluver said:


> Is that your little place that serves dinner and cocktails? That would be perfect!


Yes. Love that place.

www.commodoretheatre.com


----------



## Cheryl J

I'd love to have that kind of a movie theater here as well!  Looking forward to seeing Bohemian Rhapsody. 

I did go see the new "A Star is Born" a couple of weeks ago and *loved* it.  I went to the midweek early afternoon matinee and there were only maybe 5 other people in the theater.


----------



## Dawgluver

So glad you enjoyed it, Cheryl! Hope you remembered your kleenex!


----------



## Cheryl J

Dawgluver said:


> So glad you enjoyed it, Cheryl! Hope you remembered your kleenex!


 
I did. Even the happy parts had me teary eyed.


----------



## JustJoel

I hate it when the audience is empty! Part of the fun of going to an actual theater to see a movie is being a part of the audience! I remember seeing _Chicago_ in a packed house. At the end, there was (for no apparent reason) a standing ovation! It was pointless, but still exciting to be a part of.

We recently rented and watched _Skyscraper_, with Dwayne Johnson. Two hours and two bucks that I’ll never get back! In spite of multiple explosions, gunfire, and other violent sound effects, I wasn’t able to keep my eyes open.

We also watched _The Queen_, with Dame Helen Miirin as QE II. It was a very understated and quiet movie, very well acted. I didn’t drowse out once.


----------



## Caslon

Movie intro music. Charles Bronson. 1975. "Hard Times."  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=meH0LSnaGaQ&t=119s


----------



## GotGarlic

JustJoel said:


> I hate it when the audience is empty! Part of the fun of going to an actual theater to see a movie is being a part of the audience! I remember seeing _Chicago_ in a packed house. At the end, there was (for no apparent reason) a standing ovation! It was pointless, but still exciting to be a part of.



You were all excited enough to show a group expression of appreciation for how you felt at the end of the movie - that was the point [emoji2]


----------



## simonbaker

We saw "Crazy rich Asians" this afternoon.  It was a real feel good movie.


----------



## CharlieD

Life, sifi movie with a decent cast and horrible ploy and even worse ending. Very upsetting. But very realistically shows how stupid we, as people are.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

As soon as _Bohemian Rhapsody_ is on within a 50 mile radius of here, I have a date with my barista to go see it.  Her husband does not want to see it and I hate going to movies alone.


----------



## Dawgluver

I'd go see it again with you, PF and barista!


----------



## Addie

Because I was busy being in the hospital, I missed the opening of Mama Mia, Here We Go Again.

Tomorrow I will have the DVD and my daughter will be here to watch it with me. Have to have Pirate cook up some nibble foods. Then some time next week, I will take the disc downstairs and have movie night for the residents. They can bring their own snacks.


----------



## JustJoel

We just watched _A Wrinkle in Time_ on NetFlix. I wasn’t impressed. It was too preachy, and Oprah was annoying as ever.


----------



## Caslon

Way back movie.  Kurt Vonneguts  "Slaughterhouse Five."

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cy9a0bSCse8


The only scene missing in this video is where she drives  her Cadillac full speed straight into a hospital emergency entry bunker, and dies from carbon monoxide poisoning.


----------



## GilliAnne

I don't normally go to the cinema - those days are long gone - but our youngest, aged 32 and autistic, took dh and I to see Christopher Robin, which is about CR as an adult, married with a daughter. It is so very funny - well worth watching. We all loved it.

Gillian


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> I'd go see it again with you, PF and barista!




That would be fun!


----------



## JustJoel

We finally got around to watching _Mamma Mia_. The first one, not the latest. 

1. Meryl Streep can sing. Well! Pierce Brosnan unfortunately can’t.
2. The screen writer did an excellent job of integrating ABBA’s music into the plot.
3. I’ve never been a fan of ABBA, really, but I recognized probably 80% of the songs.
4. The choreography was dated, simplistic and, for the most part, poorly executed.
5. Everyone seemed to be having a great time. This made the movie engaging and fun to watch!

I look forward to watching the sequel!


----------



## Addie

JustJoel said:


> We finally got around to watching _Mamma Mia_. The first one, not the latest.
> 
> 1. Meryl Streep can sing. Well! Pierce Brosnan unfortunately can’t.
> 2. The screen writer did an excellent job of integrating ABBA’s music into the plot.
> 3. I’ve never been a fan of ABBA, really, but I recognized probably 80% of the songs.
> 4. The choreography was dated, simplistic and, for the most part, poorly executed.
> 5. Everyone seemed to be having a great time. This made the movie engaging and fun to watch!
> 
> I look forward to watching the sequel!



Well come on over on Saturday. My daughter is coming over and we are going to be watching the sequel together. I am going to make a big bowl of popcorn, already have the sodas, and she will be bringing some sweet snacks from her favorite bakery. 

After we watch it together, I am going to hold a requested "movie night" in the community room so the residents here can see it. Everyone brings their own snacks.


----------



## Cheryl J

JustJoel said:


> We finally got around to watching _Mamma Mia_. The first one, not the latest.
> 
> 1. Meryl Streep can sing. Well! Pierce Brosnan unfortunately can’t.
> 2. The screen writer did an excellent job of integrating ABBA’s music into the plot.
> 3. I’ve never been a fan of ABBA, really, but I recognized probably 80% of the songs.
> 4. The choreography was dated, simplistic and, for the most part, poorly executed.
> 5. Everyone seemed to be having a great time. This made the movie engaging and fun to watch!
> 
> I look forward to watching the sequel!


 
I loved that movie.  I haven't seen the sequel yet, but want to.  There are only two movies I've seen that I remember ABBA's music in and loved them both...'Mamma Mia' and 'The Martian'.


----------



## JustJoel

Cheryl J said:


> I loved that movie.  I haven't seen the sequel yet, but want to.  There are only two movies I've seen that I remember ABBA's music in and loved them both...'Mamma Mia' and 'The Martian'.


Don’t forget _Priscilla, Queen of the Desert!_ Only a couple of ABBA songs, but one of the main characters is obsessed with Agnetha. Hilarious, if a bit tasteless.


----------



## Caslon

I don't like Adam Sandler's movies...maybe this one is an exception. I never had to get court mandated anger management counseling sessions.  I had to go to driving school session once.  What a bore! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qGA8OStsicE


----------



## buckytom

My son wants to go Winter backpacking with me next month, so I decided we need to watch three movies that influenced my life the most: Jetemiah Johnson, The Outlaw Josey Wales, and Dancing With Wolves.


----------



## blissful

buckytom said:


> My son wants to go Winter backpacking with me next month, so I decided we need to watch three movies that influenced my life the most: Jetemiah Johnson, The Outlaw Josey Wales, and Dancing With Wolves.


DH just went deer hunting, tent, snow...beautiful. I told him if he got cold he should remember Revenant, clean out a horse or moose, and take refuge in the warm cavity. 



Hidden Figures, funny and really a good movie.


----------



## Kayelle

On the cruise ship we watched one of the best movies I've seen in a very long time.
*The Light Between Oceans*..take a look..


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RDaWvtwdsQU


----------



## simonbaker

Kayelle said:


> On the cruise ship we watched one of the best movies I've seen in a very long time.
> *The Light Between Oceans*..take a look..
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RDaWvtwdsQU



It looks like a great movie, thanks for sharing, a must watch!


----------



## Just Cooking

We watched The Ballad of Buster Scruggs.. Well put together by Joel and Ethan Coen..


Some silliness but also some pretty good vignettes...


Good for passing a cold rainy night... Along with hot cocoa, of course.. 



Ross


----------



## Kayelle

Here's on for anyone who has ever loved a dog. *What a wonderful comforting 
*
*movie!*

*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n1p5T5NM1eg*


----------



## Addie

_Gone With The Wind_. Read the book twice, and this was the fourth time seeing the movie.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Kayelle said:


> Here's on for anyone who has ever loved a dog. *What a wonderful comforting
> *
> *movie!*
> 
> *https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n1p5T5NM1eg*




I have the DVD.  Love it.


Watched _Incredibles 2_ last night.


----------



## Caslon

Addie said:


> _Gone With The Wind_. Read the book twice, and this was the fourth time seeing the movie.



The biggest chick flick of all times. Never read the book.


----------



## dragnlaw

Netflix - The Christmas Chronicles 

Delightful!  -  I'm a believer!


----------



## Kayelle

dragnlaw said:


> Netflix - The Christmas Chronicles
> 
> Delightful!  -  I'm a believer!




My son said this was the best Christmas movie ever dragn. I'm looking forward to it and it and I'll save it to watch on Christmas Eve when we're alone. I'm sick of all the old Christmas movies so this will be fun and new.


----------



## Just Cooking

We have added that movie to our "list" and will view it closer the Christmas..  
Ross


----------



## CharlieD

Kayelle said:


> Here's on for anyone who has ever loved a dog. *What a wonderful comforting
> *
> *movie!*
> 
> *https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n1p5T5NM1eg*




Loved it. Watched twice already


----------



## blissful

A Quiet Place
A family of 5 is living where there are monsters/animals that look like insects, that hunt by sound. So they make no noise. One of their children is deaf.
Adrenaline scale of 1-10 about a 5.
Horrifying pictures scale of 1-10 about a 4.
Good story line scale 1-10 a 10.
Good ending scale 1-10 a 10.
A family that cares about each other and tries to stay alive in bizarre circumstances.
I don't like horror flicks but I kind of liked this one.


----------



## JustJoel

_Wild Oats_ on Netflix.
Stars Shirley MacLaine, Jessica Lang, and Demi Moore. Shirley MacLaine, newly widowed gets &5mil instead of fifty thousand on her husband’s life insurance policy. Jessica Lange convinces her to o go on a trip to I forgot where and hilarity ensues.

I enjoyed this movie very much! A quiet kind of comedy, and Shirley and Jessica are simply wonderful!


----------



## Just Cooking

I believe that Jeannie and I will like that, Joel.. 

Will add it to "my list"..


Ross


----------



## CharlieD

I watched Unbroken the other day. Creepy.


----------



## Cheryl J

I watched *"What The Deaf Man Heard"* over the weekend. One of the *best* movies I've seen in a long time. I just happened to stumble upon it on the Hallmark Drama channel. It might be on Amazon or Netflix. 

It's set in the mid 1940's through the '60's. A little boy, Sammy, is traveling on a bus with his mother. He wakes up on the bus in a small town in Georgia, without his mother. He's traumatized, pretends to be deaf, and is taken in by the small town locals for the next 20 years. 

Matthew Modine, Tom Skerritt, Judith Ivey, and James Earl Jones are the main characters. It's genre says comedy/drama, and although there are some funny parts, it's not what I would call a LOL comedy at all. Very sweet and moving film, with a twist or two I didn't see coming. 

https://www.rottentomatoes.com/m/what_the_deaf_man_heard


----------



## Addie

I have seen that movie a couple of times. Well worth seeing it as often as possible. Beautiful well told story.


----------



## JustJoel

*Mary Poppins Returns*

I know, I know, this is “the last movie you watched” forum, and I haven’t actually seen this movie yet, but I really didn’t want to start a brand new thread...

I’ve spent my morning watching trailers and reviews of _Mary Poppins Returns._ I must say it looks nearly as enchanting as the original! I have some teeny tiny problems with Emily Blunt; mostly that she’s not Julie Andrews. Her British accent seems just a bit off, or different, or something (maybe one of you Brits out there can explain it), and her singing voice is lacking Andrews’ crystal clear soprano range.

But for me, it’s a must see, hopefully as soon as get out of here! In ‘64, I made my parents sit through it _17 times_ in the movie theatre, although not in one day. That’s how much much Mom and Dad loved me! (It also helped that movie theatres had little smoking rooms where Mom could indulge. And movies didn’t cost the price of a plane ticket back then.)

Has anyone seen the film? What did you think?


----------



## roadfix

JustJoel said:


> In ‘64, I made my parents sit through it _17 times_ in the movie theatre, although not in one day.



I've seen it a few times over the years.   
We had a school field trip to go see this movie when it opened in Tokyo back in the mid 60's.
A couple of years later we had another field strip to the same theater to watch 2001 A Space Odyssey.


----------



## blissful

JustJoel said:


> I made my parents sit through it _17 times_ in the movie theatre, although not in one day. That’s how much much Mom and Dad loved me!




Wow, I never thought of it that way. I didn't think it could be actually 'measured'=number of times they took me to the movies is how much they loved me. Now this makes complete sense. 

I saw 2 movies in my childhood, one with a girlfriend and one with my aunt.
Malcolm X, and Poseiden Adventure.



It's a sweet story Joel. Treasure it.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

"Parental Love" - how much discomfort they are willing to endure just because it gives their child joy. I get it completely, *bliss*!



JustJoel said:


> ...I have some teeny tiny problems with Emily Blunt; mostly that she’s not Julie Andrews. Her British accent seems just a bit off, or different, or something (maybe one of you Brits out there can explain it), and her singing voice is lacking Andrews’ crystal clear soprano range...


Sadly, Dame Julie no longer has that crystal clear soprano...

I don't remember seeing Mary Poppins in a theatre, but I do remember a date to watch "Sound of Music" sometime in the early 1970s. My date was a college theatre major, so he was interested in it from that aspect. When the movie opens and Maria does her spinny thing on the mountain top, he leans over and sings "The hills are alive with the sound of muzak..."  I've not been able to listen to that song with a straight face ever since. 

SoM Trivia: 14 Facts About The Sound of Music


----------



## buckytom

The only movie that I went to on a date was A Christmas Story. I think of that girl every time I see the movie on TV around this time of year.

I'm watching Chitty Chitty Bang Bang. I haven't seen this since I was a kid. I forgot how much I liked Dick Van Dyke.


----------



## Dawgluver

Beagle and I watched “National Lampoon's Christmas Vacation” again. Actually, I watched, Beagle snoozed. I always get a kick out of that movie.


----------



## buckytom

Dawgluver said:


> Beagle and I watched “National Lampoon's Christmas Vacation” again. Actually, I watched, Beagle snoozed. I always get a kick out of that movie.



A classic. Love that one, too.


----------



## roadfix

Watched The Christmas Chronicles again last night.    That's what the g-kids wanted to watch, again.


----------



## kleenex

If you want to watch a short documentary with an odd title that is on the shortlist for 2019 Oscar for short documentary of the year watch this one.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eLhctg8j5kI

To me I think this is a very nicely produced and touching documentary about one person's life.


----------



## Addie

I was just plain lazy last night and went on a Marathon of Christmas Movies. Didn't feel like reaching for the remote. Surprise, surprise! Every one I watched were new ones. Only one was a repeat, and I skipped it.


----------



## Cheryl J

Dawgluver said:


> Beagle and I watched “National Lampoon's Christmas Vacation” again. Actually, I watched, Beagle snoozed. I always get a kick out of that movie.



Me too.  Just watched it last night for the millionth time.


----------



## roadfix

Crazy Rich Asians ..   I enjoyed watching this chick flick this evening.


----------



## JustJoel

roadfix said:


> Crazy Rich Asians ..   I enjoyed watching this chick flick this evening.


What service or network was it on? I’ve really been wanting to see it!


----------



## roadfix

JustJoel said:


> What service or network was it on? I’ve really been wanting to see it!





I borrowed a dvd screener from a friend for the night.
I’m a sucker for chick flicks so this movie’s been on my must watch list.


----------



## kleenex

JustJoel said:


> What service or network was it on? I’ve really been wanting to see it!



Could look for it at a redbox machine.


----------



## roadfix

kleenex said:


> Could look for it at a redbox machine.


...or load Kodi on a Amazon Firestick


----------



## roadfix

The Mule.   
Clint Eastwood‘s new movie,  was pretty good.


----------



## luckytrim

'Cowboys & Aliens'  - Ugh !


----------



## kleenex

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iYaRZ4TNfus

This is a nice little animation short.


----------



## roadfix

Got a hold of this for tonite.   My wife’s been wanting to see this.


----------



## roadfix

Watched Bohemian Rhapsody a couple of nights ago.   Good movie, great music.    I always loved their music but knew very little about Freddie Mercury.    Interesting little guy....very talented.


----------



## GotGarlic

We saw "Mary Poppins Returns" at our local dinner theater last night. We really enjoyed it. It evoked the original without being a copy. Definitely recommended.


----------



## Dawgluver

GotGarlic said:


> We saw "Mary Poppins Returns" at our local dinner theater last night. We really enjoyed it. It evoked the original without being a copy. Definitely recommended.
> View attachment 32673



Good to hear, it's on my list! I imagine it'll be a bit of a change from the last two musicals  I enjoyed (A Star is Born and Bohemian Rhapsody).


----------



## JustJoel

GotGarlic said:


> We saw "Mary Poppins Returns" at our local dinner theater last night. We really enjoyed it. It evoked the original without being a copy. Definitely recommended.
> View attachment 32673


You’ve got a dinner theater that shows movies?


----------



## GotGarlic

JustJoel said:


> You’ve got a dinner theater that shows movies?


Yes, it's a restored 1945 movie house. We love seeing movies here - it's so beautiful and so much fun. 

See the plaque to the left of the Mary Poppins movie poster in the photo above? The theater is on the National Register of Historic Places. 

http://www.commodoretheatre.com/index.php


----------



## Just Cooking

We just watched "Viceroy's House on Netflix..
 India, 1947: Lord Mountbatten (Hugh Bonneville) is dispatched, along with his wife Edwina (Gillian Anderson), to New Delhi to oversee the country's transition from British rule to independence. 

We enjoyed the production..
Ross


----------



## JustJoel

GotGarlic said:


> Yes, it's a restored 1945 movie house. We love seeing movies here - it's so beautiful and so much fun.
> 
> See the plaque to the left of the Mary Poppins movie poster in the photo above? The theater is on the National Register of Historic Places.
> 
> Commodore Theatre - Portsmouth, VA


That is SO COOL! Is it actually a dinner theater? I mean, do they serve meals?

The term “dinner theater” for me evokes small live theaters that serve awful food before staging ambitious musicals with small casts made up of Equity waiver actors who tried so hard. The average age of the audience was 55-70.


----------



## roadfix

A Star is Born.  Great performances by both but didn’t care much for the film.   People who know me told me I was going to cry watching this film but no, I did not cry.


----------



## Kayelle

Well, we watched this last night and it's my new favorite Christmas movie. *LOVED IT!*
*check it out....
*

*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V0xv99h17QE*


----------



## GotGarlic

We watched our favorite annual Christmas movie last night - "It's a Wonderful Life," the colorized version. Loved it, as always.


----------



## GotGarlic

JustJoel said:


> That is SO COOL! Is it actually a dinner theater? I mean, do they serve meals?
> 
> The term “dinner theater” for me evokes small live theaters that serve awful food before staging ambitious musicals with small casts made up of Equity waiver actors who tried so hard. The average age of the audience was 55-70.


Of course they serve meals. It wouldn't be a dinner theater if they didn't  They have primarily salads and sandwiches with a few hot choices and desserts. They also offer beer and wine.


----------



## roadfix

I'll probably watch one X'mas movie with the kids on the 25th.


----------



## JustJoel

GotGarlic said:


> Of course they serve meals. It wouldn't be a dinner theater if they didn't  They have primarily salads and sandwiches with a few hot choices and desserts. They also offer beer and wine.


The dinner theaters I attended with my folks served actual “sit down” meals before the show started. There was usually a choice of two entrees, and they were served at table by the performers.


----------



## GotGarlic

JustJoel said:


> The dinner theaters I attended with my folks served actual “sit down” meals before the show started. There was usually a choice of two entrees, and they were served at table by the performers.


Here's a picture of the inside of the theater; they do serve sit-down meals, although they're not fancy. They have regular servers who are well trained so they're not obtrusive. The management likes for people to get there an hour or so before the movie starts, so everyone can get served. You call the kitchen on the phone at each table to order.


----------



## roadfix

Talk about killing two birds with one stone.....taking your date for a dinner and movie, under one roof.


----------



## GotGarlic

roadfix said:


> Talk about killing two birds with one stone.....taking your date for a dinner and movie, under one roof.


Yup! We love it!


----------



## Kayelle

I love that picture GG. I wasn't aware that place had actual tables. It kinda looks like Ricky Ricardo's Tropicana Nightclub. 
I'm so jealous!


----------



## roadfix

The closest dinner+entertainment we have here is a Spanish Flamenco restaurant.....an hour long Flamenco guitar & dance stage show after dinner type thing...   I've been there a few times over the years.


----------



## Addie

GotGarlic said:


> We watched our favorite annual Christmas movie last night - "It's a Wonderful Life," the colorized version. Loved it, as always.



Spike's ultimate favorite movie. He has never missed it since he moved out with his bride and has a tape of it also. Watches it on TV, then the next day gets out his CD.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*GG*, the closest we've ever been to what you have at that cinema theatre was a one-time event at Akron's historic Civic Theatre, an atmospheric theatre with a Moorish castle theme, twinkling stars in the ceiling, and drifting clouds at random intervals. It's a live-performance venue, but they did a movie-and-dinner event with pretend tables. They did something with every-other row to create tables from the seats and backs. I can't even remember how they did it, I just know it was a bit awkward - nowhere near as stylish as your Commodore. Can't remember the movie, either, but I do remember how impressive it was when their Wurlitzer organ rose up from the orchestra pit!



Kayelle said:


> ...I wasn't aware that place had actual tables...


That does look like the coolest thing, right *Kayelle*?


----------



## roadfix

We enjoyed watching this film.  Highly recommended!
https://youtu.be/QkZxoko_HC0


----------



## Cheryl J

roadfix said:


> We enjoyed watching this film. Highly recommended!
> https://youtu.be/QkZxoko_HC0


 
RF, I've been waiting for _*"Green Book"*_ to come to our movie theater for a couple of months now. This sounds like a great film and a wonderful tribute to the main characters. Can't wait to see it!


----------



## roadfix

Cheryl....   it was a delightful film with a nice ending.   Worth the wait.


----------



## Dawgluver

“Some Like It Hot” for about the 20th time. It always cracks me up! I remember watching  it for the first time with my mom when I was in high school.


----------



## CharlieD

Bird box, what a nonsense.


----------



## CharlieD

Dawgluver said:


> “Some Like It Hot” for about the 20th time. It always cracks me up! I remember watching  it for the first time with my mom when I was in high school.



One of the best movies ever made.


----------



## Caslon

I channeled surfed as usual. Nothing was on.  Then...I saw Strz had on "Journey to the Center of the Earth" at 11:00pm my time. I hadn't seen it in awhile. The 1959 Jules Verne movie with James Mason.  It was  the late night   movie I needed.


----------



## GotGarlic

We watched "Atonement" on New Year's Eve. Very good story and a great cast.


----------



## kleenex

The last documentary I looked at was Love Gilda which is going to get a so called re-air Saturday night at 9pm on CNN.

If you want see a nice documentary on the full life of Gilda Radner who was on the real early days of Saturday Night Live this one is for you.

A bunch of former SNL stars appear in this to read stuff Gilda wrote. We get a good amount of video from here before she was on Saturday Night Live.

I give this documentary a big sized thumbs up me.


----------



## bethzaring

New Years Eve we watched the 1995 movie "Babe"


----------



## roadfix

CharlieD said:


> Bird box, what a nonsense.





I agree, I thought it was pretty silly, but I watched it til the end anyway...


----------



## Cheryl J

Tyler is on winter break from school and was here all day Monday - we watched "Charlotte's Web" and both enjoyed it.


----------



## Kayelle

Shoot, I had high hopes for *Bird Box* as I really like Sandra Bullock. I'll probably watch it anyway as I already paid for it with my Netflix membership.
Now I see on the news that Netflix has had to issue a warning telling all dimwits not to walk around blindfolded.


----------



## roadfix

Kayelle said:


> Now I see on the news that Netflix has had to issue a warning telling all dimwits not to walk around blindfolded.



Actually, these idiots have been driving blindfolded and posting on social media.

I find most all apocalyptic movies of this nature somewhat silly but end up watching some of them til the end.   I only watched Bird Cage because people were talking about it and I like Sandra Bullock.
One movie of this type I really enjoyed was World War Z.


----------



## JustJoel

We finished watching _Watership Down_ on Netflix last night. It’s more of a mini series, than a movie.

I’ve read Adams’ novel many times. The movie really didn’t do it justice. The book is quite profound, but I found the screen adaptation to be shallow. I also don’t recall rabbits falling in love in the book. Considering how rabbits breed (like rabbits), the whole “love” thing seemed very contrived; an attempt by the writers or the director to turn the rabbits into humans.

The animation is quite stunning. I must admit that I had a difficult time, though, distinguishing the different rabbits!

Even though this mini series has lots and lots of rabbits, it is NOT a film for younger children. There is a good amount of violence, and even some animated gore.


----------



## CharlieD

roadfix said:


> I agree, I thought it was pretty silly, but I watched it til the end anyway...





Sadly, so did I. As I am thinking about this movie now, I see how truly bad it was. Not silly at all. Plenty scary. 

Fallowing tradition of watching bad movies I watched Jumanji, the new one, ok this one was bad, but indeed was silly.


----------



## Cheryl J

I watched *"Roman J. Israel, Esq" *today, starring Denzel Washington. It was a little scattered IMO, but definitely kept my interest. Denzel Washington was great.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I have been re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re...watching Star Wars from beginning to end...the six episodes in chronological order and the last three. Never get tired of it.


----------



## Caslon

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I have been re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re...watching Star Wars from beginning to end...the six episodes in chronological order and the last three. Never get tired of it.



I couldn't quite get into the story based on fantasy. I watched the original in a theater.  The only part I liked was the special effects where the fighter jets dive down into the cavern part of the  dark star ship.  Otherwise...meh.

Many have made this movie into more than it really is.  What?  A deep view of good vs. evil?   Fine.    I've seen it done in other forms using children's building blocks. No offense. Hope none taken.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Caslon said:


> I couldn't quite get into the story based on fantasy. I watched the original in a theater.  The only part I liked was the special effects where the fighter jets dive down into the cavern part of the  dark star ship.  Otherwise...meh.
> 
> Many have made this movie into more than it really is.  What?  A deep view of good vs. evil?   Fine.    I've seen it done in other forms using children's building blocks. No offense. Hope none taken.



I consider the first 6 episodes to be _The Redemption of Anakin Skywalker_, this series has been in my life for over forty years. It's as ingrained in my life as much as the music of the 70's and 80's has been. And I am just as excited and thrilled each time I watch it.


----------



## Caslon

"The League of Extraordinary Gentelmen" was on the other night.  I've caught scenes from it casually four or five times over the years (a backround movie).  It's just a two star rated movie. Nothing to get locked into.  When's he's not invisible, the invisible guy looks a lot like singer Phil Collins in that movie.


----------



## caseydog

I watched MI-III last night. Your basic Tom Cruise action/adventure flick. I enjoyed it. Tacky? Sure. But it is what it is. 

Now, I need a new James Bond movie to come out. Misogynistic? Yes. But, every man, no matter how "enlightened," would love to be "Bond, James Bond," if only for a day. 

I personally think Pierce Brosnan said it the best, with Sean Connery being a top contender. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TXxKZkE2MGo

CD


----------



## Kayelle

We watched *The Bird Box* tonight just because of all the hoopla about it and we're both glad we did. We're both fans of Sandra Bullock and once again, she didn't disappoint. Without her, we never would have watched it.

To be sure the story was far fetched, although engaging and entertaining and for those reasons we enjoyed watching something different. In short, we liked it.


----------



## caseydog

In a related post to my last post, here is a concert clip. I've been to a lot of good concerts, but this is one that I wish I could have been at. Just over-the-top amazing. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OeQ7huY9mEE

CD


----------



## roadfix

Love McCartney.   He puts on a great show.   I attended a Wings concert here in L.A. back in ‘76.   Went to a bunch of concerts back then....hard to say which was my favorite though


----------



## Rascal

Last concert I went to was in the 70s, Ellon John. Was really good. I won free tickets, prolly why I went. I don't like crowds. I love people, just not crowds. Last film I saw was inflight to Aussie. That memorable I can't think what it was,lol.

Russ


----------



## caseydog

Rascal said:


> Last concert I went to was in the 70s, Ellon John. Was really good. I won free tickets, prolly why I went. I don't like crowds. I love people, just not crowds. Last film I saw was inflight to Aussie. That memorable I can't think what it was,lol.
> 
> Russ



I haven't been to a live concert in years. Back in the mid-80s, I was the official photographer for Reunion Arena in Dallas. I stood at the stage taking pictures for the first three songs of every concert, then put my gear away and watched the concert anywhere I wanted in the building. Tina Turner, RUSH, KISS, (Sting) The Police, Dire Straights, Eric Clapton... front row. 

But, I have to say that the very best act I have ever seen was by three guys from Texas...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-h2hox--bR8

They opened for the Rolling Stones once... only once. They stole the show. The Stones never let that happen again. Best live band ever, in my opinion. 

CD


----------



## roadfix

I remember my very first and last concerts I’ve attended.  They were The Ventures in 1966’ish and Gypsy Kings around 10 years ago.


----------



## CharlieD

Kayelle said:


> We watched *The Bird Box* tonight just because of all the hoopla about it and we're both glad we did. We're both fans of Sandra Bullock and once again, she didn't disappoint. Without her, we never would have watched it.
> 
> To be sure the story was far fetched, although engaging and entertaining and for those reasons we enjoyed watching something different. In short, we liked it.





I love Sandra Bullock, but even her presence could not have saved this movie. Story was totally incoherent. How did they get to the woods from the city? What did they eat if they we blindfolded? And so on and so forth


----------



## roadfix

Bird Box idiots are even flocking to that house used in the film.   That house is just a few miles north of
L.A.  
Dumb..


----------



## Kayelle

CharlieD said:


> I love Sandra Bullock, but even her presence could not have saved this movie. Story was totally incoherent. How did they get to the woods from the city? What did they eat if they we blindfolded? And so on and so forth





roadfix said:


> Bird Box idiots are even flocking to that house used in the film.   That house is just a few miles north of
> L.A.
> Dumb..




The movie was a "fantasy" folks!  Why try to make sense of it? 

It's not something that's normally my cup of tea, but I thought it was interesting entertainment. At least there were no monsters like in "A Quiet Place". Now that was a total waste of time.


----------



## Kayelle

roadfix said:


> Bird Box idiots are even flocking to that house used in the film.   That house is just a few miles north of
> L.A.
> Dumb..




That was one cool looking house RF, I love the look of it. What town is it in?


----------



## roadfix

Kayelle said:


> That was one cool looking house RF, I love the look of it. What town is it in?





It’s a craftsman house in Monrovia.   I’m almost as guilty as those idiots.....I curiously looked up the home address on Zillow...


----------



## luckytrim

Abraham Lincoln, Vampire Hunter ..... Ugh !


----------



## Vinylhanger

Bad Seeds on Netflix.  Excellent movie.  Unfortunately they used a voice over instead of keeping it French and using subtitles.

It still works.  Very funny, yet poignant.

It might be close to one of my top tens.  Of course, I'm into slightly offbeat movies.


----------



## kleenex

The next documentary I have taken a look at is called Rodents of Unusual Size and you can see it for 100% free from this link:

https://www.pbs.org/video/rodents-of-unusual-size-2r2pwv/

This documentary looks at the lives of people down in mainly Louisiana and how they deal with the invasive Nutria population.

I found this to be a very nice documentary.  The early on animation sequence was nicely done showing off the history of the Nutria here in the USA.

I liked the people in it.  They seemed to all be nice people.

I give this documentary a big thumbs up.


----------



## JustJoel

We watched _Solo_ last night on NetFlix. I enjoyed it thoroughly! It was fast-paced, fun, and very loyal to the original _Star Wars_. The actor who played young Han Solo did a bang up job of creating a young Solo; it was very easy to imagine him growing up to be Harrison Ford’s iconic character.


----------



## Cheryl J

I watched _*"The Edge"*_ yesterday.  I just happened to come across it - it's about 20 years old.  Anthony Hopkins and Alec Baldwin star in it.  They're stranded in the Alaskan wilderness from a plane crash, have issues between them, and learn to survive on their own.  Beautiful scenery, and some twists and turns in the movie. 

Pretty good movie, IMO.


----------



## Kayelle

Cheryl J said:


> I watched _*"The Edge"*_ yesterday.  I just happened to come across it - it's about 20 years old.  Anthony Hopkins and Alec Baldwin star in it.  They're stranded in the Alaskan wilderness from a plane crash, have issues between them, and learn to survive on their own.  Beautiful scenery, and some twists and turns in the movie.
> 
> Pretty good movie, IMO.




ohmygosh, *"The Edge" *was one movie I never forgot Cheryl and I think I saw it at the movies back in the day. Yet another example of legendary brilliance of Anthony Hopkins. I'd like to see it again.


----------



## Cheryl J

Kayelle said:


> ohmygosh, *"The Edge" *was one movie I never forgot Cheryl and I think I saw it at the movies back in the day. Yet another example of *legendary brilliance of Anthony Hopkins.* I'd like to see it again.


 
It was a good flick, for sure.  I agree about Anthony Hopkins, he is a GREAT actor.


----------



## kleenex

The next free documentary I got to take a look at was the documentary called The St. Louis Browns: The Team that Baseball Forgot.

You can see if for free here:

Watch Online | The St. Louis Browns: The Team that Baseball Forgot | Nine Network of Public Media

A documentary made for the local St. Louis PBS network I guess.  The link is for a PBS Telethon broadcast so you can cut this down to like 1 hour.  We get 3 cutaways for selling a book and DVD.

I really liked it.  This is a certainly a baseball team I did not really know about.  They really did a fantastic look at the start of this team in the early 1900 hundreds through the 1944 World Series and then the big downfall that ended the team in the early 50's.  Lots of interviews with surviving players from that forgotten team.

If you are into baseball or sports this is a documentary to look at.  I think this would have been ESPN 30 for 30 worthy.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

We no longer have Television but we Roku.
Last night I streamed through Amazon Prime
The Exotic Marigold Hotel (for the Elderly and Beautiful)
It wasn't what I expected, but it was okay I guess

The other night I watched Wild with Reese Witherspoon,
that was an impactful movie.


----------



## roadfix

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> We no longer have Television but we have Roku.



Can't you pick up local channels by hooking up rabbit ear antennas?


----------



## JustJoel

Finally watched _Bird Box_. I thought it was dreadful, and it gave Mark nightmares. Two hours I’ll never get back!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

roadfix said:


> *Can't you pick up local channels by hooking up rabbit ear antennas?*



We probably could, but gosh darn it all, I'm too old to be climbing up on the roof any more!
Hmmm, now that I think of it, I don't see any old time Rabbit Ears up anywheres around us... it's about 100 miles South, through a big mountain range and loads of weather...   that may not work


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Rabbit ears go on top of a TV, *K-Girl*. You're thinking of a 6- or 8-foot antenna that mounts on a roof or fireplace chimney...or can be mounted on a pole in your attic. That is where Himself put ours. We can pull TV signals in from Boston and Providence stations - about 50 miles distant. He installed it to be stationary, but you can get all fancy and put a motor on it with controls in the main viewing room and rotate the antenna so it picks up the signal no matter what the weather.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Cooking Goddess said:


> *Rabbit ears go on top of a TV*, *K-Girl*. You're thinking of a 6- or 8-foot antenna that mounts on a roof or fireplace chimney...or can be mounted on a pole in your attic. That is where Himself put ours. We can pull TV signals in from Boston and Providence stations - about 50 miles distant. He installed it to be stationary, but you can get all fancy and put a motor on it with controls in the main viewing room and rotate the antenna so it picks up the signal no matter what the weather.




I was thinking of the sort that go on the roof 
But yeah, no, those definitely wouldn't work here


----------



## CharlieD

Mary Queen of Scots. I loved the book. Though I read it in Russian and it was very long time ago. Do not remember who wrote. Movie was ok, I guess. Definitely worth watching, but don't plan on it being in the top 10.
Also I had personal issues with casting. I do not know why but I cannot stand both of the actress who played main characters. Both Queens. I don't know why or how people find them attractive.


----------



## CharlieD

JustJoel said:


> Finally watched _Bird Box_.  Two hours I’ll never get back!


That's for sure.


----------



## buckytom

I watched 13 Hours: The Secret Soldiers of Benghazi.

Very interesting movie. Violent without being too gory.

I had heard all about Benghazi during the last election but didn't know much about what actually happened.


----------



## roadfix

I liked '13 Hours' regardless of its factual inaccuracies.


----------



## Janet H

Moderator hat on:  Several posts have been removed recently from this thread as they run afoul of the sites rules about political content.   We are a cooking forum - let's stay focused please.


----------



## Kayelle

Saw this today at the movies and really enjoyed it. At least check out the trailer.. *UPSIDE*

https://www.google.com/search?client=firefox-b-1&q=upside+trailer


----------



## CharlieD

Kayelle said:


> Saw this today at the movies and really enjoyed it. At least check out the trailer.. *UPSIDE*
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?client=firefox-b-1&q=upside+trailer





Is it remake of French movie?


----------



## buckytom

CharlieD said:


> Is it remake of French movie?




I just looked it up and apparently it is.

I'm looking forward to seeing that as well. Thanks for the heads up, K-L.


----------



## Kayelle

Yes, *UPSIDE* is a French movie remake with another name I can't recall. My friend saw both and said this one is as good only more comical and without annoying subtitles.  There were some good out loud belly laughs there and a really good story based on truth.  Very entertaining and great performances.


----------



## Caslon

I wish it'd show up on HBO or Showtime.  If i see that title, I'll surely check it.


----------



## kleenex

The latest documentary I looked at was "Three Identical Strangers" that aired on CNN last night.

The crazy true story of a set of triplets separated at birth only to finally meet up together in the 1980's.  They get a full on media tour and then finally find out why they wound up separated in the first place which I say was the main reason the documentary was made imo.

I have to say this was perfectly produced and certainly worth the watch.

As long as CNN does not change its schedule it will be aired on Saturday night from 9:30pm to 11:30pm and 11:30pm to 1:30am


----------



## Caslon

kleenex said:


> The latest documentary I looked at was "Three Identical Strangers" that aired on CNN last night.
> 
> The crazy true story of a set of triplets separated at birth only to finally meet up together in the 1980's.  They get a full on media tour and then finally find out why they wound up separated in the first place which I say was the main reason the documentary was made imo.
> 
> I have to say this was perfectly produced and certainly worth the watch.
> 
> As long as CNN does not change its schedule it will be aired on Saturday night from 9:30pm to 11:30pm and 11:30pm to 1:30am



Noted.


----------



## Addie

kleenex said:


> The latest documentary I looked at was "Three Identical Strangers" that aired on CNN last night.
> 
> The crazy true story of a set of triplets separated at birth only to finally meet up together in the 1980's.  They get a full on media tour and then finally find out why they wound up separated in the first place which I say was the main reason the documentary was made imo.
> 
> I have to say this was perfectly produced and certainly worth the watch.
> 
> As long as CNN does not change its schedule it will be aired on Saturday night from 9:30pm to 11:30pm and 11:30pm to 1:30am



Thanks for the heads up on the re-airing of this movie. I want to see it.


----------



## kleenex

Caslon said:


> Noted.





Addie said:


> Thanks for the heads up on the re-airing of this movie. I want to see it.



Just make sure to check the time Saturday night.   I posted 9:30pm before and now it looks more like a 9pm start time.


----------



## Cheryl J

Kayelle said:


> Yes, *UPSIDE* is a French movie remake with another name I can't recall. My friend saw both and said this one is as good only more comical and without annoying subtitles. There were some good out loud belly laughs there and a really good story based on truth. Very entertaining and great performances.


 
This is playing here now.  I'd love to see it!  Thanks for your review, Kay.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

I wasted $3.99 on Prime Video the other night, 
I watched Bewitched with Nicole Kidman and Will Ferrell.
That was a very mediocre movie and I just
can't get that hour and 42 minutes of my life back


----------



## Just Cooking

I pass on anything with Will Ferrell in it... 

Ross


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Ya know *Ross*, now that you mention it, I feel the same way now too.
We watched _Daddy's Home II_ and that was a dumb movie!
I just "Googled" that and there's a THIRD one,


----------



## Kayelle

Cheryl J said:


> This is playing here now.  I'd love to see it!  Thanks for your review, Kay.




I hardly knew who Kevin Heart was before all the Academy Awards hosting flack he got. His performance in UPSIDE made me a new fan. That's one very funny guy. Don't miss it Cheryl.


----------



## Cheryl J

I've never heard of him, and don't know about the Academy Awards flack he got....guess I need to keep up a little more...   I'll try to go see this  movie sometime while it's still playing.  It's been a while since I've been to the theatuh.


----------



## Cheryl J

Just Cooking said:


> I pass on anything with Will Ferrell in it...
> 
> Ross


 
Same here, Ross.  

I'll also add Jim Carrey to that category... JMO


----------



## Just Cooking

Cheryl J said:


> Same here, Ross.
> 
> *I'll also add Jim Carrey to that category*... JMO



Agreed....   I suppose that I'm just not a fan of slapstick humor.. Never have been as, while my feeble brain can't come up with names, I recall not enjoying some of the comedians of my younger days..

I best liked stand up humor before "anything goes" became the norm.. I'm not talking from my prude side as I don't have one..  

Ross


----------



## JustJoel

I watched Disney’s _Newsies_ on Netflix while Mark was sleeping. I really enjoyed it; it’s an old-fashioned musical, with toe-tapping tunes, and a slightly ridiculous plot. This was NOT the movie; it is the stage version filmed.

The young talents in the lead roles were very good. Great voices. The acting was a bit melodramatic, but that’s what one expects with old-fashioned musicals!

The sets were a bit distracting; too many moving pieces, too many cast members serving to move furniture and props. It was “industrial” for lack of a better word. The all-male dance corps was very trained and very talented. They had no problem with either the balletic choreography that dominates the musical, or a really wonderful, if a bit cliche, tap number. The non-tap numbers were, as I wrote, very ballet-centric. I thought the choreography was just a bit tepid.

It was fun to watch the live stage version. Maybe not tomorrow, but I’d watch it again! Good family fare, for those of you who do family movie night!


----------



## roadfix

I finally watched ROMA on Netflix last night.    Heard lots of positive things about it from people who watched it and I liked it.


----------



## Addie

Just Cooking said:


> Agreed....   I suppose that I'm just not a fan of slapstick humor.. Never have been as, while my feeble brain can't come up with names, I recall not enjoying some of the comedians of my younger days..
> 
> I best liked stand up humor before "anything goes" became the norm.. I'm not talking from *my prude side* as I don't have one..
> 
> Ross



Unfortunately, the words "A proper young lady never" "A proper young lady always":.... still rings in my mental self.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Last night we watched 
_Marilyn Hotchkiss' Ballroom Dancing & Charm School_
Umm, it was a weird, tangled, depressing, odd movie...
but I watched til the end.
DH got up and left the room ..."This is sad a movie. Why do you watch this kinds stuff?"
:shrug:


----------



## buckytom

Just Cooking said:


> Agreed....   I suppose that I'm just not a fan of slapstick humor.. Never have been as, while my feeble brain can't come up with names, I recall not enjoying some of the comedians of my younger days..
> 
> I best liked stand up humor before "anything goes" became the norm.. I'm not talking from my prude side as I don't have one..
> 
> Ross



I have been listening to a lot of Sirius radio in the new car, and I'm saddened at the state of stand up comedy today. Especially by female comics. Most of them have sets based entirely on bodily functions, or bad sex, or worse. 

I'm all for open-minded comedy, but much of what female comedians offer is puerile and over-done. Unless you are a teenager, I guess.

On a positive note, I really enjoy Anjelah Johnson.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Just Cooking said:


> Agreed....   I suppose that I'm just not a fan of slapstick humor.. Never have been as...


I never understood the popularity of Jerry Lewis. On the other hand, I really liked watching Red Skelton. He was a little bit slapstick, but not stupid slapstick. I also remember sitting to watch Jimmy Durante with my Mom - "Goodnight, Mrs. Calabash, wherever you are". And we loved Victor Borge. His "Punctuation" routine was side-splitting.


----------



## Kayelle

One old time comedian I couldn't stand was *Don Rickles,* the mean spirited insulting loud mouth didn't deserve stage time. How anyone found his "humor" laughable was always beyond my understanding. *Buddy Hacket *was in the same cesspool.


----------



## caseydog

I just watched _Christopher Robin_. I'm a Pooh Bear fan, I admit it. 

Good movie for kids, but even better for adults who grew up with Pooh. It really is a good family movie, but the kids need to at least know who Winnie the Pooh is, or they will be lost. 

If you grew up with Pooh, and you shared Pooh with your kids and grandkids, watch it. 

If you grew up with Pooh, and your kids and grandkids know nothing of Pooh, _watch it without them! _

CD


----------



## Caslon

Regarding comedians from way back. If you liked it back then, it's good now, even tho you wonder sometimes.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

caseydog said:


> I just watched *Christopher Robin*. I'm a Pooh Bear fan, I admit it.
> 
> Good movie for kids, but even better for adults who grew up with Pooh. It really is a good family movie, but the kids need to at least know who Winnie the Pooh is, or they will be lost.
> 
> If you grew up with Pooh, and you shared Pooh with your kids and grandkids, watch it.
> 
> If you grew up with Pooh, and your kids and grandkids know nothing of Pooh, _watch it without them! _
> 
> CD



I loved it and I am a huge Pooh fan.


----------



## roadfix

We watched a dumb movie on Netflix last night.  POLAR.   Lots of shooting, blood, and gory scenes.   It was a nice change of pace though, for a change.   ...did not fall asleep.   Just the beautiful winter scenery of Montana was worth it.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

We're working on the last two seasons of "Rizzoli and Isles", or as Himself says "Mazola and Oil". One of the episodes referenced the movie "Terms of Endearment". Lo and behold, it was on TV yesterday afternoon. I watched it. All of it. Still wondering why I did. Not worth the 2 1/2 hours of time. At least I was busy doing other things while it was running, so it wasn't a total waste.


----------



## roadfix

Just watched a real feel good movie about a female Marine and her bomb sniffing dog on Prime.   ‘Megan Leavy’ based on a true story.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

We watched a Helen Mirren movie tonight - Eye in the Sky. It was rather slow moving. We pretty much had figured out the ending about 15 to 20 minutes into the movie. We then spent the next hour watching military and politicians going back and forth, tossing the moral dilemma of what  to do back and forth like a hot potato. Then, in the last ten minutes, you find out that all of your suppositions were correct. It is a very disquieting movie. Slow as it is, it is revealing in how difficult decision making can be when engaged in war, and the toll it takes on those who fight it.


----------



## Kayelle

SC and I went to see *GREEN BOOK* this afternoon. I hope it does well at the Oscars, as we both thought it was a terrific movie.


----------



## roadfix

Kayelle said:


> SC and I went to see *GREEN BOOK* this afternoon. I hope it does well at the Oscars, as we both thought it was a terrific movie.


I saw it a few weeks ago and loved it.  I'm sure it will do well.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I want to see that movie, *Kayelle*. I just put my name on the library list for when they finally start getting the DVDs. It looks like I'm number 276 in line, waiting for my chance at one of 18 copies they'll put into circulation.

I borrowed "Big Eyes" from the library. Himself wasn't interested in the story line, so I'll be heading up to the den shortly to watch it all by myself. Review to come later.


----------



## roadfix

Cooking Goddess said:


> I borrowed "Big Eyes" from the library. Himself wasn't interested in the story line, so I'll be heading up to the den shortly to watch it all by myself. Review to come later.



I enjoyed Big Eyes, I saw it twice ...


----------



## Kayelle

*BIG EYES was a really good movie.*
 When I had two of the framed prints hanging in my newlywed living room, I had no idea about the true story behind them. Talk about "eye opening" all these years later.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

It turned out that Himself watched "Big Eyes" with me, seeing as how there wasn't anything else on TV that he was interested. I enjoyed it; Himself said it was "OK". He's not much for glowing reviews, however.  Walter was one crazy dude! I was surprised at how much Amy Adams resembled Margaret Keane at her age.


----------



## Just Cooking

Cooking Goddess said:


> It turned out that Himself watched "Big Eyes" with me, seeing as how there wasn't anything else on TV that he was interested. I enjoyed it; Himself said it was "OK". He's not much for glowing reviews, however.  Walter was one crazy dude! I was surprised at how much Amy Adams resembled Margaret Keane at her age.



Jeannie and I really enjoyed Big Eyes also.. 

Ross


----------



## roadfix

I watched a documentary, 'Abducted in Plain Sight' on Netflix.
Crazy, true story about a trusting family friend who kidnaps his friend's daughter in two separate incidents and practically gets away with it.    Very interesting watch.


----------



## buckytom

I was flipping channels last night and caught one of my favorite all-time movies: Conrack.

I mentioned it here a few months ago in reference to southeastern accents and dialects

My boy was walking through the house on one of his hourly grazing expeditions, so we watched it together. He knows about civil rights from both what he's heard, been taught in school and at home, and things he's seen on TV, but he was really surprised in what the movie portrayed, and that it was from only 45 years ago.


----------



## Kayelle

I don't remember the movie Bucky, but I watched some trailers and really want to see it. 

Glad you watched it with your boy. You should take him to see *Green Book*, I hope it does well with the Oscars.


----------



## buckytom

That looks really interesting, thanks, K-L. I'm a fan of Viggo Mortensen. I really liked him in Hidalgo.


----------



## Kayelle

buckytom said:


> That looks really interesting, thanks, K-L. I'm a fan of Viggo Mortensen. I really liked him in Hidalgo.




Bucky, both *Mortensen* and *Ali *are nominated for their acting in the BP nominated *Green Book*... It's truly a remarkable film based on the true story.


----------



## Cheryl J

I loved the movie, Hidalgo!  *Viggo Mortenson* was great in that movie. I  also really want to see Green Book. 

*Viggo* was also great in *A Perfect Murder, *starring Michael Douglas and Gwyneth Paltrow.  Did anyone see that?   It was based on the old Alfred Hitchcock movie *"Dial M For Murder"* .  Both were darn good flicks.


----------



## jankoo

I believe it was Indiana Jones: The Raiders of the lost ark.  And that was months ago!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

We watched "*The Greatest Showman*" tonight, mostly because of the rave reviews it has received here. I'm always good for a musical; Himself, not so much. So...about a third of the way into the opening number I turned to him and said "oh, by the way, this is a musical". Animal grunt sound comes from my right.  When it was all over I asked "so how did you like it?" He said "it was surprisingly good". THAT is the highest compliment for a musical! He actually said he would watch it again, not for the story line (since there wasn't really all that much there) and not for the (toe-tapping, singable) songs, but for the production value and "flair" of it all. 

I loved it. Best of all, Himself loves me.  He put the "sing along" section of the Extras on just so I could go all theatre for a little bit.


----------



## Kayelle

Awww, what a sweetheart! SC and I saw it in the theater, and exactly the same thing happened..





> So...about a third of the way into the opening number I turned to him  and said "oh, by the way, this is a musical". Animal grunt sound comes  from my right.


 Turned out he loved it too. "That's Entertainment".


----------



## cookieee

The other night DH and I watched on Netflix "Goldfinger".  It was so good to see something that old from our past again.


----------



## roadfix

cookieee said:


> The other night DH and I watched on Netflix "Goldfinger".  It was so good to see something that old from our past again.


I love the soundtrack!

In fact, I might watch it tonight...


----------



## cookieee

roadfix said:


> I love the soundtrack!
> 
> In fact, I might watch it tonight...



ENJOY!!!!!!


----------



## Kayelle

Because *ROMA* has so many Academy Award nominations I forced myself to watch it on Netfilx today. I should have known better. Hey there! Do you like black and white foreign films where basically  nothing happens for 2+ hours and all of it is subtitled?
Do you like long, extended shots of people  walking up stairs, turning off lights, washing dishes, and lots of dog poop? I'm disgusted with the nominations for this film. Don't waste your time.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Sounds like you should have had a roma or two of your own to throw at the screen.


----------



## roadfix

ROMA.   I initially stopped watching after the first 20 minutes thinking where this film was going.   I came back to it about a month later after receiving the nominations and decided to resume watching it.   I ended up liking the movie at the end.
But many of my friends who’ve seen it did not like it.


----------



## Kayelle

roadfix said:


> ROMA.   I initially stopped watching after the first 20 minutes thinking where this film was going.   I came back to it about a month later after receiving the nominations and decided to resume watching it.   I ended up liking the movie at the end.
> But many of my friends who’ve seen it did not like it.




I never give away the ending to a movie RF, but it the case of *ROMA *there wasn't even an ending to talk about. 

I guess I'm glad I saw it, as otherwise there would be nothing at all to say about it.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

We watched The Lady In The Van last night.
An odd movie...I'm not sure if I liked it or not... DH changed rooms after a short while, "Why are you watching such a depressing movie?"


----------



## Kayelle

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> We watched The Lady In The Van last night.
> An odd movie...I'm not sure if I liked it or not... DH changed rooms after a short while, "Why are you watching such a depressing movie?"




Ohhhhh *"The Lady In the Van"*...I watched it mainly because I adore *Maggie Smith*, and she didn't disappoint. Very interesting flick imo.



> The true story of Miss Shepherd, an eccentric woman of uncertain  origins, who `temporarily' parked her broken-down van in writer Alan  Bennett's London driveway, and proceeded to live there for the next 15  years.


----------



## Just Cooking

Last night, we enjoyed a 2009 movie, on Netflix, we had not heard about...

Get Low.. Robert Duvall, Sissy Spacek and Bill Murray..

"When much-feared hermit Felix Bush (Robert Duvall) comes to town with a wad of cash and announces his intention to preside over his own funeral, fast-talking mortician Frank Quinn (Bill Murray) smells a big payday in the air. Frank sends his young apprentice, Buddy, to charm Felix and win Felix's business. As the day of the unusual event approaches, Buddy uncovers a long-held secret involving the hermit, a local widow (Sissy Spacek) and an Illinois preacher."

I am a fan of Robert Duvall and how I missed knowing about this, I have no idea..

Ross


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Kayelle said:


> Ohhhhh *"The Lady In the Van"*...I watched it mainly because I adore *Maggie Smith*, and she didn't disappoint. Very interesting flick imo.



*Kayelle*, I always enjoy Maggie Smith, but this film, well it hit me too close to home, maybe?  I don't know *shrug*


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Last night we watched Jackie on Roku
I thought that Natalie Portman nailed it!
When I closed my eyes, I tell you,
she sounded so much like 
Jacqueline Bouvier Kennedy Onassis


----------



## Cheryl J

kgirl, I also watched that a couple of months ago.  I agree that Natalie Portman was great in it, and very believable as Jackie.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Last night we watched *Space Cowboys*
That wan't half bad, actually


----------



## Kayelle

We jumped up and cheered when *"Green Book"* took the best picture of the year at the Oscars tonight!!





Did anyone else watch the Academy Awards tonight?


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Not us, *Kayelle*. We don't go for any of those award shows. We did see that "Green Book" won. I put our name on the library list for when they get their stock in. We're #268 for one of the 23 discs they're getting. I just looked - the wait list is up to 458 right now. Glad I thought of it a week or two ago.


----------



## Kayelle

CG...Maybe it's because I've lived just far enough away from Hollywierd all my life that the Academy Awards show to me is what the World Series is to you. 

There were many years when I hosted or attended Oscar night parties with my friends who enjoyed going to the movies together. They were a real hoot when we would dress up in sweats and wear every piece of jewelry we owned. We'd vote on who we thought would win with $5 ballots during the red carpet time and the most wins took home the $$ at the end of the show.  

We always had great food and fancy cocktails. TV's were not so big in those days, so we'd all gather around for a view of all the gowns and awards. Great times I think about every year. Now some of those same gals are my Lunch Bunch ladies, and we don't drive in the dark anymore.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Actually, *Kayelle*, while I'm a fan of baseball, I'm no so much into watching the World Series. Unless it's my beloved Cleveland Indians - and we were on the road from MA to FL when they played in 2016 and I had to listen via car radio for about half the games. This past year I think we popped over to it during commercial breaks, but I never watched a minute of it intentionally. I much prefer listening to a game on "radio"; watching baseball is boooooring.

We did go to an Oscar party early on in this neighborhood. One of the neighbors up the street loved holding the annual NYE party, Oscar party, summer block party. Another neighbor had everyone over for the Super Bowl. But the fun of those wasn't what was on the screen, but elbow-bumping with neighbors and eating really tasty treats.


----------



## roadfix

I’m glad Green Book won last night.    This film really deserved the award.


----------



## Cheryl J

I always watch the Awards, but DVR it for later so I can skip through the commercials. 

Aside from the actual awards, it's fun seeing the gowns...some beautiful and flattering....some not so much. I love ya, *Maya Rudolph, *but.....


----------



## Cheryl J

Bradley Cooper and Lady Gaga killed it with this flawless performance of "Shallow" from "A Star is Born" - not to mention the sizzling chemistry between the two.  Glad to see it won best song. 

In case anyone didn't see it....OMGosh....brought tears to my eyes. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N_5wSvxTydk


----------



## Just Cooking

Cheryl J said:


> Bradley Cooper and Lady Gaga killed it with this flawless performance of "Shallow" from "A Star is Born" - not to mention the sizzling chemistry between the two.  Glad to see it won best song.
> 
> In case anyone didn't see it....OMGosh....brought tears to my eyes.



Thank you, Cheryl... 

I had only seen a 30 second clip on the morning news before you posted this..

I had ignored Lady Gaga until she paired with Tony Bennett.. I think she is pretty wonderful now..

Ross


----------



## Kayelle

Oh I so agree with you on both counts Cheryl. That dress was horrible, and the singing duo with the two of them was sizzling. How about that 30 million dollar yellow rock?


I saw *The Wife *today. It was a very compelling story and I so wish that *Glenn Close *had finally won for that performance. She is a treasure.


----------



## Cheryl J

Just Cooking said:


> Thank you, Cheryl...
> 
> I had only seen a 30 second clip on the morning news before you posted this..
> 
> *I had ignored Lady Gaga until she paired with Tony Bennett..* I think she is pretty wonderful now..
> 
> Ross


 
Same here, Ross. I didn't pay much attention to her until the past few years.  My 42 yr. old daughter has a CD of Lady Gaga with Tony Bennett - it's great, and we put it on during road trips.  No matter how she presents herself or reinvents herself, that girl can freakin' sing.   (IMO)


----------



## JustJoel

This has got to be my favorite from the red carpet! Billy Porter. Never heard of him.


----------



## Cheryl J

Kayelle said:


> Oh I so agree with you on both counts Cheryl. That dress was horrible, and the singing duo with the two of them was sizzling. *How about that 30 million dollar yellow rock?*
> 
> 
> I saw *The Wife *today. It was a very compelling story and I so wish that *Glenn Close *had finally won for that performance. She is a treasure.


 
I must have missed 'the rock'.  I also want to see "The Wife".  Glenn Close has always been one of my faves.


----------



## JustJoel

Cheryl J said:


> I must have missed 'the rock'.  I also want to see "The Wife".  Glenn Close has always been one of my faves.


Two thumbs up for Glenn Close! It’s my opinion that she is one of the finest actors in America!

I have to admit, one of my favorite roles of hers was Cruella de Vil! “Babies? I have no use for babies!”


----------



## Kayelle

Cheryl J;1585698[B said:
			
		

> ]I must have missed 'the rock'. [/B] I also want to see "The Wife".  Glenn Close has always been one of my faves.




You and I were both swept away in the moment Cheryl. I sure had my eye on the "rock" though..




> For the big night, the singer and actress wore a show-stopping  necklace with a 128-carat yellow diamond that is reportedly worth over  $30 million.  The so-called Tiffany Diamond was unearthed in 1877. The jeweler  Tiffany & Co., which owns it, says the last time it was worn was in  1961, when Audrey Hepburn donned the lavish jewels for a "Breakfast at  Tiffany's".
> 
> Tiffany & Co. called the spectacular gem "one of the largest and finest Fancy Yellow diamonds in the world."


----------



## Cheryl J

Yes, she's very memorable in her films.  "Fatal Attraction", anyone?


----------



## Cheryl J

Kayelle said:


> You and I were both swept away in the moment Cheryl. I sure had my eye on the "rock" though..


 
_"Quote:_
_For the big night, the singer and actress wore a show-stopping necklace with a 128-carat yellow diamond that is reportedly worth over $30 million. The so-called Tiffany Diamond was unearthed in 1877. The jeweler Tiffany & Co., which owns it, says the last time it was worn was in 1961, when Audrey Hepburn donned the lavish jewels for a "Breakfast at Tiffany's"._

_Tiffany & Co. called the spectacular gem "one of the largest and finest Fancy Yellow diamonds in the world." _
----------------------
Now I'm going to have go back and hit replay to see it.


----------



## Kayelle

How could Glenn Close not have won for "Fatal Attraction" back in the day??


If you want to get a huge dose of her remarkable talents, look into her multi season TV *"Damages"*online. It's by far the best TV series I've ever seen.


----------



## kleenex

Just to let everyone know...   This Sunday at 9pm on the National Geographic channel they are going to air *COMMERCIAL FREE* folks the 2019 Oscar Winning documentary long form Free Solo.


----------



## roadfix

I watched Papillion (2018 movie) on AmazonPrime last night.   Meh...  didn't care for this new version of the movie, I really liked the 1973 version with Steve McQueen and Dustin Hoffman much better.


----------



## Vinylhanger

roadfix said:


> I watched Papillion (2018 movie) on AmazonPrime last night.   Meh...  didn't care for this new version of the movie, I really liked the 1973 version with Steve McQueen and Dustin Hoffman much better.


I saw the thumbnail and was hoping it was the original.  Bummer.  Can't remake a classic like that.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

We watched "*Life Animated*" Wednesday night. A truly uplifting movie. It gave me an even greater sense of appreciation and awe for parents who are able to deal so gently and bravely when they have a child who has special challenges. I know I would not have had the patience had we been in a similar situation. Parents like those Owen has are truly angels.


----------



## Kayelle

Just Cooking said:


> Last night, we enjoyed a 2009 movie, on Netflix, we had not heard about...
> 
> *Get Low.. Robert Duvall, Sissy Spacek and Bill Murray..*
> 
> "When much-feared hermit Felix Bush (Robert Duvall) comes to town with a wad of cash and announces his intention to preside over his own funeral, fast-talking mortician Frank Quinn (Bill Murray) smells a big payday in the air. Frank sends his young apprentice, Buddy, to charm Felix and win Felix's business. As the day of the unusual event approaches, Buddy uncovers a long-held secret involving the hermit, a local widow (Sissy Spacek) and an Illinois preacher."
> 
> I am a fan of Robert Duvall and how I missed knowing about this, I have no idea..
> 
> Ross




What a cast!! It was sooooo worth seeing and we both loved it!  What a treasure of a sleeper. Thanks *Ross*!!


----------



## Just Cooking

It was great fun, Kayelle..  

Yesterday we watched Agatha and The Truth of Murder (2018) on Netflix..

In 1926, with her writing in crisis and her personal life in tatters, a young Agatha Christie decides to solve a real-life murder. When the god-daughter and namesake of Florence Nightingale is found murdered on a train with horrific head injuries, the victim's partner of 26 years appeals to Agatha to help solve the case.

Perhaps not an "A" movie but, we enjoyed it very much.. 

Ross


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

*My Week With Marilyn* 

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt1655420/

I thought a great film


----------



## simonbaker

Kayelle said:


> What a cast!! It was sooooo worth seeing and we both loved it!  What a treasure of a sleeper. Thanks *Ross*!!


Thank you Ross, we just got done watching the movie.  We very much enjoyed it and appreciate your post!


----------



## Just Cooking

simonbaker said:


> Thank you Ross, we just got done watching the movie.  We very much enjoyed it and appreciate your post!



Glad you enjoyed it..  

Ross


----------



## kleenex

I watched the documentary Free Solo last night as it aired on the National Geographic channel and I could see why it was worthy of the Oscar win.

It was about one man and his quest to scale up El Capitan in free solo mode.   One wrong move and it was certain death.  

This documentary to me was just beautiful to look at and it just seemed so hard to film the climber.

In the end he did it, but it was just so amazing to see him attempt it.


A big thumbs up from me on this.


----------



## CharlieD

It's not about movie i watched, well sort off. I was in a cigar lounge and across the room TV was on, 47 Ronin was playing. Well, first of all sound was of, they had subtitles on, second of all I can't see that far, not clearly at least, that far. Now I'm like mad, because I want to know what happens in that movie, not that i know what was happening to begin with. And it's not on the regular TV. I have to pay to rent it. And it just seems stupid enough that it is not worth renting it. Sorry, just ranting.


----------



## Kayelle

CharlieD said:


> It's not about movie i watched, well sort off. I was in a cigar lounge and across the room TV was on, 47 Ronin was playing. Well, first of all sound was of, they had subtitles on, second of all I can't see that far, not clearly at least, that far. Now I'm like mad, because I want to know what happens in that movie, not that i know what was happening to begin with. And it's not on the regular TV. I have to pay to rent it. And it just seems stupid enough that it is not worth renting it. Sorry, just ranting.




Here ya go Charlie...Everything you ever wanted to know about it without having to watch it. 
I really like Wiki when I'm wondering about a detailed movie plot without any hype.



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Forty-seven_rōnin


----------



## Kayelle

I just finished watching the very enjoyable *"Mr Church*" on Netflix. Check out the trailer...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wySiVNV71IQ


----------



## simonbaker

Kayelle said:


> I just finished watching the very enjoyable *"Mr Church*" on Netflix. Check out the trailer...
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wySiVNV71IQ





Kayelle said:


> I just finished watching the very enjoyable *"Mr Church*" on Netflix. Check out the trailer...
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wySiVNV71IQ



Looks like a great movie [emoji106], thanks for sharing!  It's on my list to watch Sunday afternoon.


----------



## Dawgluver

I watched “Wonderwoman” last night. I wish I'd given it my full attention instead of doing other things at the same time, it was a good movie. 

I need to figure out how to get Netflix/Hulu etc. on my TVs. It's not the same watching them on my iPad!


----------



## Rascal

Last night I wanted a quiet night, wife's away, so I made my rum n coke and went upstairs, tuned in to,see what's on, 
Top gun
I watched it again and really enjoyed it again.

New tv is being set up tomorrow by my son, I can't get sky to work, then I'll have Netflix and some  other stuff.

Russ


----------



## Kayelle

> I need to figure out how to get Netflix/Hulu etc. on my TVs. It's not the same watching them on my iPad!




*Dawg *we have been very happy with our new Vizio "smart TV". I don't know if you're in the market for one but they've sure come way down in price. It's such a pleasure!


----------



## Dawgluver

Kayelle said:


> *Dawg *we have been very happy with our new Vizio "smart TV". I don't know if you're in the market for one but they've sure come way down in price. It's such a pleasure!



My TVs are all “smart ready”, but the problem has always been my iffy wifi connection out here in da country. I'll have to find me a TV “guru” who can work in the DTV satellite and puzzle through


----------



## Andy M.

We watched Julie and Julia on Netflix tonight.


----------



## Cheryl J

Andy M. said:


> We watched Julie and Julia on Netflix tonight.


 
I love that movie.  Especially the ending.


----------



## Cheryl J

....I have the DVD of _*Julie and Julia*_ and just put it in to watch it again after a couple of years. Thanks for the reminder, Andy.  Meryl Streep is awesome in this great foodie movie.


----------



## Just Cooking

Kayelle said:


> I just finished watching the very enjoyable *"Mr Church*" on Netflix. Check out the trailer...



Thank you... 

Just added to My List... We will enjoy this..

Ross


----------



## simonbaker

Just finished watching "Ghost ship" on Netflix.

A group of boat scavengers were approached to check out an abandoned ship from 1962. 

Good movie [emoji106]


----------



## simonbaker

Great movie!


----------



## simonbaker

Watching movie on Netflix " Malevolent"

A group scamming people about the paranormal until  strange things start happening to them.


----------



## Just Cooking

Kayelle said:


> I just finished watching the very enjoyable *"Mr Church*" on Netflix.



Thank you for recommending this, Kayelle.. 
Brought remembrances of sad and of wonderful times..

Ross


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Last night we watched 
*I Can Only Imagine*
WOW!!
Inspirational! 
Not to mention I just adore that song, 
and sang along at the end of the movie.
DH said, "I had no idea that first off you could sing,
and second that you liked Gospel Music..."
I sang in our church choir and we were
REQUIRED
to sing in the school that I went to,
for 13 years!
Ya kinda get the knack for it after a while


----------



## Cheryl J

I watched *"The Age of Adaline"* today. I had heard about it, but never watched it until today.  Stars the beautiful Blake Lively, Michiel Hiusman (had never heard of him because I have never watched Game of Thrones, LOL), Harrison Ford, Ellen Burstyn, and Kathy Baker. 

OMGosh, what a GREAT movie!  I don't usually get into anything fantasy or scifi, but there was little of that other than the beginning and end - the majority of it was period scenes from the '30's to nearly present day.   From the first 5 minutes, I was hooked. The musical score and cinematography was fabulous. 

_*".....after miraculously remaining 29 years old for almost eight decades, Adaline Bowman (Blake Lively) has lived a solitary existence, never allowing herself to get close to anyone who might reveal her secret. But a chance encounter with charismatic philanthropist Ellis Jones (Michiel Huisman) reignites her passion for life and romance. When a weekend with his parents (Harrison Ford and Kathy Baker) threatens to uncover the truth, Adaline makes a decision that will change her life forever...." *_

https://www.rottentomatoes.com/m/the_age_of_adaline

(As usual, I don't care one way or another about the 'reviews'...LOL)


----------



## Kayelle

That was a good movie Cheryl! ^



Last night we enjoyed this delightful movie on Netflix. How could you ever wish for a better cast? The value of an ordinary NYC apartment is mind blowing!!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7z4CUp08r7o


----------



## Just Cooking

Thank you Kayelle...  

Added to my list..

Ross


----------



## Kayelle

Just Cooking said:


> Thank you Kayelle...
> 
> Added to my list..
> 
> Ross




I know you and Jeannie will enjoy it Ross. You and I both know the cost of housing in Cali, but NYC is obscene.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Last night I signed us up for FandangoNow,
what a great service!
We can watch new release movies (or real old stuff too), *at home*!

Last night we watched Good Hair, a Chris Rock movie from 2009.
I had wanted to watch this when it first came out.
I thought that was a fascinating movie.

AND, I really like having this streaming service, where we can watch up to date movies at home, on the sofa, in our PJ's, and a glass (or three) of wine and any sort of snack or dessert we want!  I have 15 movies already in our 'watchlist'


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Cheryl J said:


> I watched *"The Age of Adaline"* today. I had heard about it, but never watched it until today.  Stars the beautiful Blake Lively, Michiel Hiusman (had never heard of him because I have never watched Game of Thrones, LOL), Harrison Ford, Ellen Burstyn, and Kathy Baker.   … snipped …



*Cheryl*, I just added that to my watchlist too, thanks!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Cheryl J said:


> I watched *"The Age of Adaline"* today...


We watched that a year or two ago, *Cheryl*. Absolutely adored it!



Kayelle said:


> Last night we enjoyed this delightful movie on Netflix...(Five Flights Up)


That looks interesting, *Kayelle*. I did add it to my movie list in my library account; I'll run it past Himself sometime. However, I just can't imagine Diane and Morgan as a long-married couple. Morgan Freeman seems just to sensible and grounded to put up with Diane Keaton, whom I've always viewed as one Hollyweird's biggest ditzes.  I guess that's why it's called acting.


----------



## Cheryl J

You'll love *The Age of Adaline,* kgirl! 

Kay, I'll have to watch *'Five Flights Up'.* That sounds like my kind of movie, especially since it stars *Morgan Freeman.* I just love him - if he's in it, I'm watching it. 

Last movie I watched was *"Everest", *a couple of days ago. Holy cow....talk about an edge-of-the-seat movie... I wasn't sure I could get through it, since I have such a fear of heights - even though I was on firm footing from my recliner. . Beautiful scenery, and based on a true story. 
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt2719848/videoplayer/vi1946006297?ref_=tt_ov_vi


----------



## Cheryl J

Cooking Goddess said:


> We watched that a year or two ago, *Cheryl*. Absolutely adored it!
> 
> 
> That looks interesting, *Kayelle*. I did add it to my movie list in my library account; I'll run it past Himself sometime. *However, I just can't imagine Diane and Morgan as a long-married couple. Morgan Freeman seems just to sensible and grounded to put up with Diane Keaton, whom I've always viewed as one Hollyweird's biggest ditzes.  I guess that's why it's called acting.*




To me, they both sound quirky enough to make it work!


----------



## Just Cooking

Kayelle said:


> I know you and Jeannie will enjoy it Ross. You and I both know the cost of housing in Cali, but NYC is obscene.



Rainy day so, we watched *5 Flights Up*..

Enjoyed the movie but, I just couldn't get past the 5 Flights Up situation.

The majority of our friends are our age and not one of them would walk 5 Flights Up and down..   We would sell...  

Good cast and the story line played out well.. 

Oh.. The pricing didn't surprise me, coming from the part of Cali we did..

Ross


----------



## Kayelle

Oh I agree Ross. Keeping in mind they had been in that 5 Flights Up situation for 40 years, there's no way I would have lived there 40 years ago, let alone now. I've never even wanted a two story house!
A modest and small million dollar NYC apartment 5 five flights up boggles my mind.


----------



## Rascal

Highwaymen last night on Netflix.10/10

Russ


----------



## roadfix

Yes, good movie, *5 Flights Up*.   I really enjoyed it, although I kinda predicted the outcome. Just got done watching it at work on the laptop.   

But I can't imagine the building with no elevator.    How do you haul a piano up there?
And they need a coffee maker.   Going out and buying coffee every morning can get expensive.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Since we "cut the cord" from TV,
we have Prime Video (Amazon)
and they have many original movies
as well as series, aka _*The Marvelous Mrs. Maisel *_
is GREAT btw, and we watched *Generation Wealth*
last night.
That was a weird, interesting, fascinating, and really well 
put together film.  How some folks make money, how
they look at wealth, just so out side of my wheelhouse...
DH said, "Where do you find this stuff (he used a different word, but...)"


----------



## Cooking Goddess

We have an 8' antenna in our attic. And a well-stocked public library system...

Borrowed "Serenity" from the library; watched it earlier this week. I know I was late to the "Firefly" party, but I sure wish there were more TV episodes and movies by this bunch.


----------



## caseydog

I just watched _Green Book_. Excellent movie. Based on a true story, but I'm sure the story was embellished to make for good movie watching. Real life is never movie perfect. 

Did it earn _Best Picture_ in the Academy Awards? I can't say, since I think this is the only nominee I have watched, so far. It was definitely good entertainment. I enjoyed it. 

CD


----------



## Just Cooking

Rascal said:


> Highwaymen last night on Netflix.10/10
> 
> Russ



Added that to my list yesterday... Looking forward to watching it.. 

Ross


----------



## Kayelle

caseydog said:


> I just watched _Green Book_. Excellent movie. Based on a true story, but I'm sure the story was embellished to make for good movie watching. Real life is never movie perfect.
> 
> Did it earn _Best Picture_ in the Academy Awards? I can't say, since I think this is the only nominee I have watched, so far. It was definitely good entertainment. I enjoyed it.
> 
> CD




Yep, it got the Oscar for best picture. It's the first time I've agreed in several years.


----------



## Rascal

Just Cooking said:


> Added that to my list yesterday... Looking forward to watching it..
> 
> Ross



You will enjoy it, I found it by mistake and saw the trailer. Then I watched it. 

Russ


----------



## Just Cooking

Rascal said:


> You will enjoy it, I found it by mistake and saw the trailer. Then I watched it.
> 
> Russ



Watched it this afternoon.. Really enjoyed it..  

Ross


----------



## Kayelle

I watched the 2011 film, *The Other Boleyn Girl* on Netflix. It was beautifully done and very interesting to me, but not for everyone.


----------



## CharlieD

Cheryl J said:


> I watched *"The Age of Adaline"* today. I had heard about it, but never watched it until today. ...




Yes, this was a great movie, I loved it. Now that you remind me, I think I need to re-watch it again.


----------



## Just Cooking

Kayelle said:


> I watched the 2011 film, *The Other Boleyn Girl* on Netflix. It was beautifully done and very interesting to me, but not for everyone.



We watched that this afternoon.. Enjoyed it..

We are currently down to the last 4 episodes of *The Tudors* and I found it a bit interesting that the 2 productions had a different take on the Boleyn Girls.. 

Ross


----------



## dragnlaw

Not light viewing - 
Netflick's "Precious"  -  hard life but well done and I highly recommend.- hope the message to society is heard.


----------



## Kayelle

SC and I had a movie date today and saw the new *Dumbo* movie. It was my favorite childhood story and I even cried again when they took his mother away. We both loved this remarkable and entertaining production, not just for children. Cheryl, you must take Tyler and you'll both love it. 



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IBz7FUlZPXI


----------



## roadfix

Enjoyed Highwaymen.


----------



## dragnlaw

Highway en on my list - maybe tonight.


----------



## Kayelle

We watched *Hywaymen.* SC liked it better than I did. _Woody Harrelson did a remarkable job though and __Kevin Costner was the typical unremarkable Kevin Costner. 
_


----------



## Cheryl J

Kayelle said:


> SC and I had a movie date today and saw the new *Dumbo* movie. It was my favorite childhood story and I even cried again when they took his mother away. We both loved this remarkable and entertaining production, not just for children. Cheryl, you must take Tyler and you'll both love it.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IBz7FUlZPXI


 
Thanks, Kay!  It's playing here now.   Hopefully my daughter, Tyler, and I can go see it this weekend.  Great cast, and since it's a Tim Burton film, I can imagine the great special effects.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

I watched *The Dressmaker* last night

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hyLrIq_ZHDA

I really enjoyed it, and again DH asked
"Where do you find these movies?"

Kate was very good, as was Judy Davis.
It had it all, love, mystery, murder, revenge, lust, 
all in an odd town in Australia.


----------



## Rocklobster

Highway Men..Took me three sessions..I can't stay focused longer than 30-40 minutes at a time..I give it a 4 out of 5..


----------



## JustJoel

_Mary Poppins Returns_ is finally out on Redbox. When I was a babe, I made my parents sit through *Mary Poppins* SIXTEEN TIMES! So I’m really excited to see the “sequel!” Tomorrow or Thursday night. I’ll double-dose Mark so he’ll sleep through it, instead of talk through it (unless he loves the movie, he’ll talk, and talk, and talk. And he expects me to listen).


----------



## CharlieD

One of those forgettable movies, about huge shark. Not so bad when watching during work as a back ground.


----------



## LPBeier

We watched Spiderman - Into The Spiderverse and Bumblebee on the weekend. They were both really good. I only watched the first two Transformers movies and wasn't impressed. This one definitely topped them!

And the latest Spiderman movie was cute. I can see why it won the Oscar. Very original and refreshing.


----------



## Kayelle

We watched *Gone Are the Days *on Netflix. I guess we liked it in a weird sort of way. 

Still thinking about it.


----------



## Just Cooking

Kayelle said:


> We watched *Gone Are the Days *on Netflix. I guess we liked it in a weird sort of way.
> 
> Still thinking about it.



We enjoyed that movie...  

Ross


----------



## Caslon

Watched 2004's "Secret Window" starring Johnny Depp and noone else. Meh.  He acted well, but there was nothing else around his acting.    I kept watching and waiting for more. It wasn't that bad for a movie based on Stephen King's one millionth story.


----------



## caseydog

I just watched _Welcome to Marwen_. Very weird, but also very good... if you can deal with the weird. Steve Carell hit another home run with his acting. The story was as original as I can imagine original being. Robert Zemeckis did his usual good job directing. 

Very subjective. I liked it... but it was pretty weird. Two thumbs up. 

CD


----------



## GotGarlic

We watched "The Highwaymen" last night. It was good, not great. DH fell asleep halfway through, but that's not unusual for him [emoji38] He gets up at 5:30, so he'll have to re-watch it then.


----------



## Kayelle

*A Little Bit of Heaven *was the movie last night on Amazon Prime. It was a funny tearjerker worth the watch.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7EAMAZhA6ss


----------



## dragnlaw

Watched the Highwaymen the other night - thought it was good. 

Just finished "Kill the Messenger" - there's food for thought.  Too bad - as it says in the closing - admitting came out during the Clinton/Lewinsky scandal so no one paid attention.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Last night I watched The Secret Life Of Bees 

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0416212/

DH said, yet again, where do you find these bizarre movies?

I thought it was a great movie relevant to the time period.


----------



## CharlieD

JustJoel said:


> _Mary Poppins Returns_ is finally out on Redbox. When I was a babe, I made my parents sit through *Mary Poppins* SIXTEEN TIMES! So I’m really excited to see the “sequel!” Tomorrow or Thursday night. I’ll double-dose Mark so he’ll sleep through it, instead of talk through it (unless he loves the movie, he’ll talk, and talk, and talk. And he expects me to listen).



Unlike the original, this was a disappointment.


----------



## kleenex

https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=38&v=tAA_yWX8ycQ

How about a full pikachu dancing movie.


----------



## Kayelle

We watched this Oscar awarded movie on our cruise. Entertaining, powerful and thought provoking to be sure. 



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q2eL3YithTc


----------



## Cooking Goddess

It wasn't intentional, but we watched "Chef" on Sunday afternoon. We had seen it before. I rarely re-watch a movie I've seen before, but this one was a good movie (IMO). There was nothing else of interest on TV, my baseball game wasn't until 7:00 PM, and I was feeling lazy. Himself didn't remember seeing it before, but it all started coming back to him when Sofia Vergara finally appeared on the screen.


----------



## luckytrim

Ant Man & the Wasp


----------



## dragnlaw

CG, was that the Chef one he's trying to make a come back?  I really enjoyed it.   
Have also seen Ant Man & Wasp and liked it but liked Wonder Woman better which I just finally saw.

Told my son I was starting to tape the Agents of Shield now - his reply...  "Mother, you've got the 1st 4 seasons to go first!"  eh, maybe when I can binge watch.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Aren't all chef-themed movies about comebacks, *dragn*?  This one has Jon Favreau going all nuclear on Dustin Hoffman and a restaurant critic. Favreau and his "son" set out cross-country from Miami to CA, running a taco food truck, along with sidekick John Leguizamo.


----------



## dragnlaw

CG - you're absolutely right. LOL!  Here's to egg on _my_ face!  
Really I should be looking 20 years younger I've been getting egg on my face so much lately. 

OK I looked up the one I had seen.  Was called Burnt with Bradley Cooper and Sienna Miller.  I thought it was really good.  Saw it quite awhile ago. 

I've also seen the one you mentioned with the food truck - and thought it was good too.

There's also one with Helen Mirren (which just took me 20 min to find the title) "The Hundred Foot Journey" which I also fully enjoyed.


----------



## Just Cooking

Today we watched "A Little Chaos". Kate Winslet, Alan Rickman and Matthias Schoenaerts played the leads. 

A female landscape gardener is awarded the esteemed assignment to construct the grand gardens at Versailles, a gilt-edged position which puts her in the centre of the court of King Louis XIV, where secrets and sadness are buried beneath the glamour.

Watched it on Netflix.. Really enjoyed it..

Ross


----------



## Kayelle

Thanks Ross. I've been looking at "A Little Chaos" and nice to get a personal recommendation. I really like period pieces too and love Kate Winslet.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

dragnlaw said:


> ...OK I looked up the one I had seen.  Was called Burnt with Bradley Cooper and Sienna Miller.  I thought it was really good.  Saw it quite awhile ago...There's also one with Helen Mirren (which just took me 20 min to find the title) "The Hundred Foot Journey" which I also fully enjoyed.


Those are both on my list. Himself has said he'll watch "100 Foot Journey" (any movie with Helen Mirren is usually great), but I think he'll be on food movie overload if I try to get him to watch "Burnt".


----------



## Cheryl J

Cooking Goddess said:


> Those are both on my list. Himself has said he'll watch "100 Foot Journey" (any movie with Helen Mirren is usually great), but I think he'll be on food movie overload if I try to get him to watch "Burnt".




_"The 100 Foot Journey" _is a *fabulous* movie, and yes...Helen Mirren is wonderful in it!  I have the DVD and just watched it again recently.  Just when you think it can't get any better, it gets better - and the foodie scenes are amazing.


----------



## Cheryl J

Just Cooking said:


> Today we watched *"A Little Chaos"*. Kate Winslet, Alan Rickman and Matthias Schoenaerts played the leads.
> 
> A female landscape gardener is awarded the esteemed assignment to construct the grand gardens at Versailles, a gilt-edged position which puts her in the centre of the court of King Louis XIV, where secrets and sadness are buried beneath the glamour.
> 
> Watched it on Netflix.. Really enjoyed it..
> 
> Ross




This sounds like something I'd like to see.


----------



## dragnlaw

I just looked up "A Little Chaos" on my Netflix - not available in my area... 

Watched "The Other Bolyn Girl" - it was OK but didn't strike any bells for me. 

Still been watching for the new "Peter Rabbit" which is not available in my area either.


----------



## CharlieD

Saturday night fewer. I actually have ever seen this before. Mixed feelings about.


----------



## luckytrim

'Godzilla' (2014) - Ugh !  Dumb, Shot too dark ( during the Monster on Monster Fight scenes, it's so dark you can't tell who's who...), but at least Godzilla looked like himself !  oh, and He's a good guy in this one... Don't waste your time ...........


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Clint Eastwood in _The Mule_, excellent!


----------



## Just Cooking

Watched Gosford Park on Netflix yesterday.. Very enjoyable..

Staring Maggie Smith and a great cast of characters.. Screenplay by Julian Fellowes..

Ross


----------



## CharlieD

As a kid I remember watching Silver Dream Rider, and the other day i stumbled on it. I did not like it as much as I liked it the first time. 
hen I saw Equalizer 2, I never sen the first one, but this one was OK I guess. 
Then there was this stinker to put it politely: Sicario. Day of the Soldado. Oh, my, I have seen lousy movies, this takes the prize.


----------



## Cheryl J

I'm looking forward to this one_*...*_

https://www.rottentomatoes.com/m/rocketman_2019

_*ROCKETMAN is an epic musical fantasy about the incredible human story of  Elton John's breakthrough years. The film follows the fantastical  journey of transformation from shy piano prodigy Reginald Dwight into  international superstar Elton John. This inspirational story -- set to  Elton John's most beloved songs and performed by star Taron Egerton --  tells the universally relatable story of how a small-town boy became one  of the most iconic figures in pop culture. ROCKETMAN also stars Jamie  Bell as Elton's longtime lyricist and writing partner Bernie Taupin,  Richard Madden as Elton's first manager, John Reid, and Bryce Dallas  Howard as Elton's mother Sheila Farebrother. 
*_


----------



## kleenex

Last night on ESPN they finally aired the very good documentary "Qualified" which is about the first lady to qualify for the Indy 500 Janet Guthrie.

They discussed her pre racing career, but spent most of the time on her racing career and all her struggles to find sponsorship and all of her troubles just to qualify for the event.

I thought it was well produced and nicely paced.  I say it is worth a watch.


During the ESPN airing of that documentary they did a trailer for the next documentary called "The good, The bad, The Hungry."

If you are looking for a long form *FOOD BASED* documentary on one of the greatest sports feuds of all time between Kobayashi from Japan and American Joey "Jaws" Chestnut at the most important contest of year for the Nathan's Hot Dog Eating contest held on July 4th in Coney Island this documentary is for you.


----------



## kleenex

The last movie I saw was the kid friendly animated movie Boss Baby.  I thought it was fun for what it was.  Nothing too special.  Some good jokes in it.


----------



## caseydog

Not much to do today, so I rewatched for the umpteenth time one of my favorite movies -- full volume, DTS audio. Christopher Lambert and Sean Connery. Soundtrack by Queen. Not a box office bonanza, but it spawned multiple sequels and even a TV series (that was not up to the movies). If you have not seen it, watch it.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VEJ8lpCQbyw

CD


----------



## Cheryl J

Cheryl J said:


> I'm looking forward to this one_*...*_
> 
> https://www.rottentomatoes.com/m/rocketman_2019
> 
> _*ROCKETMAN is an epic musical fantasy about the incredible human story of Elton John's breakthrough years. The film follows the fantastical journey of transformation from shy piano prodigy Reginald Dwight into international superstar Elton John. This inspirational story -- set to Elton John's most beloved songs and performed by star Taron Egerton -- tells the universally relatable story of how a small-town boy became one of the most iconic figures in pop culture. ROCKETMAN also stars Jamie Bell as Elton's longtime lyricist and writing partner Bernie Taupin, Richard Madden as Elton's first manager, John Reid, and Bryce Dallas Howard as Elton's mother Sheila Farebrother. *_


 
I saw *Rocketman* at the matinee today, and WOW , what a fantastic musical!  Usually musicals are not my first choice, but this one was amazing.  The choreography and scores of dancers that accompanied Elton John's hit songs were so high energy and brilliantly done.  

*Taron Egerton* played Elton so realistically, and sang all the songs himself. (I had never heard of him before.)  I see an Oscar in his future for his performance. It starts out with Elton leaving one of his own concerts to check himself into rehab and flashbacks to earlier days of his dysfunctional family as a very gifted child, his rise to fame, his struggle with inner demons, and overcoming them.   

Excellent film!


----------



## Kayelle

Cheryl J said:


> I saw *Rocketman* at the matinee today, and WOW , what a fantastic musical!  Usually musicals are not my first choice, but this one was amazing.  The choreography and scores of dancers that accompanied Elton John's hit songs were so high energy and brilliantly done.
> 
> *Taron Egerton* played Elton so realistically, and sang all the songs himself. (I had never heard of him before.)  I see an Oscar in his future for his performance. It starts out with Elton leaving one of his own concerts to check himself into rehab and flashbacks to earlier days of his dysfunctional family as a very gifted child, his rise to fame, his struggle with inner demons, and overcoming them.
> 
> Excellent film!




Thanks for the great report Cheryl. Both the SC and I can't wait to see it.


----------



## caseydog

I just watched _The Upside,_ starring Bryan Cranston and Kevin Hart. 

Kevin Hart generally goes over the top. Not one of my favorite actors. But, he did it right on this one. And, Bryan Cranston is top shelf all the time. Watch it. You will be glad you did. A real "feel good"movie. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dt1EEV-Szu4

CD


----------



## Kayelle

I also loved *The Upside *Casey. Too bad it hasn't gotten the credit it deserves. 

I knew next to nothing about Kevin Heart but I became an instant fan because of this film. Cranston, well he's terrific in most everything. It's just durn good entertainment.


----------



## caseydog

Kayelle said:


> I also loved *The Upside *Casey. Too bad it hasn't gotten the credit it deserves.
> 
> I knew next to nothing about Kevin Heart but I became an instant fan because of this film. Cranston, well he's terrific in most everything. It's just durn good entertainment.



Kevin Hart tends to go over the top. He dialed it back on this one. 

I could really feel Bryan Cranston's role in this movie. I was really glad to see Kevin Hart find himself in this movie. 

CD


----------



## Cheryl J

Kayelle said:


> Thanks for the great report Cheryl. Both the SC and I can't wait to see it.




You're welcome!  I hope you like it...IMO the acting was top notch.  There were definitely some dark scenes, but that was the reality of Elton's life.


----------



## Just Cooking

Searching Netflix for Clint Eastwood movies, I found this documentary..

Sad Hill Unearthed

"Film fans restore the set of the climatic graveyard scene from the iconic spaghetti western "The Good, the Bad and the Ugly."

Initial release: October 19, 2018 (Spain)
Director: Guillermo De Oliveira
Screenplay: Guillermo De Oliveira
Nominations: Goya Award for Best Documentary Film
Producers: Guillermo De Oliveira, Luisa Cowell

James Hetfield of Metallica fame talks about his enjoyment of the original movie..

Other fans might enjoy this as we did..

Ross


----------



## Kayelle

We saw* Rocketman *yesterday.  There were sure some scenes I could have done without, but on a whole it was a really entertaining movie. I could hardly sit still with the terrific music and dancing. I'm so glad Elton's life is so worth living for him now.


----------



## Cheryl J

Kayelle said:


> We saw* Rocketman *yesterday. * There were sure some scenes I could have done without*, but on a whole it was a really entertaining movie. I could hardly sit still with the terrific music and dancing. I'm so glad Elton's life is so worth living for him now.



Completely agree with you there, Kay.  There was nothing sugar coated in this movie, that's for sure.  The music and dancing really drew me in as well.  The little guys who played Elton as a child were superb little actors!  

I'm also really happy for Elton - he conquered his demons and has been clean and sober for decades, and happily married with children.


----------



## skilletlicker

*Mean Girls*

I had never seen _Mean Girls_ until I was inspired to watch it this afternoon. It was funnier than I expected. Especially the first hour when Mean was unapologetically shown in all its glory. The last half-hour gets kind of kumbaya-ish and everybody lives kinder and wiser ever after. That part isn't as realistic or as much fun but it still has its moments.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

They've been advertising "The Life of Pets II" lately, which made us realize we never saw "I". Watched it last night. It had funny parts, it was cute, but the bunny was over the top. Glad to read that the sequel has turned down the nasty volume for that character. The one author of the one preview I read said that he liked the sequel better than the original. We'll see that one...probably 2-3 years after it's been released to DVD.  We aren't exactly current with movies.


----------



## Addie

My daughter took me to see "_Mama Mia_". So you can see I am not much of a movie watcher.

But the one movie I watch with interest was the one with Yul Brenner about seven men who went to a Mexican village to defend it. I was in California visiting some friends. The wife took a nap and her husband and I watched the whole movie together. I had seen it before, but this time it was special. No kids to interrupt or anyone to talk to except her husband. 

I later heard him telling his wife what good company I was when watching a movie. No one to interrupt him. His wife knew what he meant. She started to give out a good laugh. 

About a year later, his wife wanted to know if I was going to visit again. Her husband wanted to watch a movie without interruptions. We both laughed at that one. Unfortunately there were no travel plans in my future.


----------



## Kayelle

Last night we watched *The Snow Walker *on Amazon Prime. We both really enjoyed it. Check out the trailer..
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h5sLc47WFdA


----------



## skilletlicker

Kayelle said:


> Last night we watched *The Snow Walker *on Amazon Prime. We both really enjoyed it. Check out the trailer..


Thanks for the recommendation. I just watched it. Glad I did.


----------



## Cheryl J

That looks like a great one, Kay!  I put it in my 'to watch' list.


----------



## bbqcoder

I don't usually watch movies as I prefer TV series like Better Call Saul, The Wire, etc.  I did recently watch Deliverance on Netflix.  It was filmed in 1972 and is based on the book of the same name.  I thought Burt Reynolds did an awesome job in this film.  He had said in some past interview that this was his favorite acting role.  The movie was controversial in its day for the graphic male/male rape scene.  There's also the iconic dueling banjos scene.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=myhnAZFR1po



> In Deliverance, a scene depicts Billy Redden playing it opposite Ronny Cox, who joins him on guitar. Redden plays "Lonnie," a mentally challenged and inbred, but extremely gifted, banjo player. Redden could not actually play the banjo and the director thought his hand movements looked unconvincing. A local musician, Mike Addis, was brought in to depict the movement of the boy's left hand. Addis hid behind Redden, with his left arm in Redden's shirt sleeve. Careful camera angles kept Addis out of frame and completed the illusion, though anyone familiar with bluegrass banjo playing can see that the left-hand movements do not match up with the music produced, and that the banjo being used (an open-back instrument) could never produce the music one hears (clearly from a resonator banjo).


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

I watched Book Club the other night,
MEH, not so much.


----------



## Cheryl J

I didn't have much interest in seeing that one either, kgirl.    

The other day I watched *"Foxfire"*.  It's an older movie (mid '80's), and starred the late (and beautiful) Jessica Tandy, Hume Cronyn, and John Denver.  I loved it, and don't know how I missed it after all these years. Just a sweet story of a widow living alone in the mountains and suddenly faced with modern day progress.  Beautiful scenery of the Blue Ridge Mountains.

 From IMDB:
_Fierce but aging widow Annie Nations lives alone on her farm.  Unable to let go of the past -- she sometimes visits with the ghost of  her husband -- Annie gets pulled into a very current battle with a real  estate developer looking to buy her land. Annie also needs to help her  son, Dillard, a country singer struggling to raise his two daughters on  his own. As Annie deals with these pressures, she begins to reflect on  her long life on the farm._


----------



## skilletlicker

Watched _Goodnight, and Good Luck._ on Netflix, Its about Edward R. Murrow and Sen. Joseph McCarthy. The video below is Murrow himself in the broadcast that is the centerpiece of the movie.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vEvEmkMNYHY


----------



## Kayelle

This lazy afternoon I watched *The Yellow Handkerchief *on Amazon Prime. I always like William Hurt and I really enjoyed this flick.


----------



## kleenex

Tomorrow night on ESPN "The Good, The Bad, The Hungry" is finally going to air.   The food related sports documentary you just can't miss.


----------



## kleenex

"The Good, the Bad, The Hungry" is the latest ESPN 30 for 30 documentary and certainly one that deserves a look.  This is a documentary that is supposed to be about one of the greatest rivalries in sports between Kobayashi from Japan and Joey "Jaws" Chestnut from the USA. The documentary wound up being more as it also was about the formation of the MLE(Major League Eating) and George Shea who is the announcer for the Nathans Hot Dog Eating Contest.  

We get it all in this documentary with commentary from both Joey, and Kobayashi.  The whole early years of him in Japan in eating competition shows before he finally showed up in 2001 to shock the world in destroying the previous world record.  We get to see him as more of nice guy in the documentary with some wounds that probably still not have healed.  Kobayashi stated it was nice to finally have a rival and that he felt pressure to keep the sport going. He wanted to quit in 2007 after his  mom died of cancer, but he had to come back it after he heard that Joey broke his record.  We get a Kobayashi here that says he did not want to be made out to be the bad guy and did not like it when Joey was getting all the praise.

Joey on the other hand saw the event with Kobayashi on TV and wanted in on the action.  Joey stated that Kobayashi sees this "as almost as an art."  Joey also stated that it motivated him when Kobayashi was the enemy.
George gives us some good color on the rivalry and the mess over the MLE contract that Kobayashi refused to sign.     I feel in the end here he not such a good guy, but I like his on air antics though.

I will say Director Nicole Lucas Haimes did a solid job here with as little footage to show of this crazy sport.  At the end of the documentary we get Nicole getting an apology of sort out of George to Kobayashi.   Could this get him back to the event?  I really miss Kobayashi and the event needs him badly.


----------



## caseydog

The last movie I watched was _A Dog's Way Home_. The movie is mostly from the dog's point of view. If you are a dog lover, it'll "make your eyes water" at some points. Good movie.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1pKdCHvH310

CD


----------



## Just Cooking

We watched The American, on Netflix yesterday.. Enjoyed it a lot..

When an assignment in Sweden ends badly, master assassin Jack (George Clooney) retreats to the Italian countryside with the intention of remaining anonymous. In an uncharacteristic move, he becomes friends with a local priest and pursues a torrid romance with a beautiful woman (Violante Placido). But by stepping out of the shadows, Jack may be making a fatal mistake.

Ross


----------



## dragnlaw

Just Cooking said:


> We watched The American, on Netflix yesterday.. Enjoyed it a lot..
> 
> 
> Ross



I watched that quite awhile ago and could never remember the name.  It was very good - I enjoyed it. 

As to eating contests -  I often pig out or 'gorge myself' and know the entire time it is not right nor necessary - but to do it deliberately, to make a career of it?  That is so wrong in so many ways. IMHO

I wonder if there has ever been a contest winner of 'Russian Roulette' and how many years have they held the title?


----------



## Cheryl J

dragnlaw said:


> I watched that quite awhile ago and could never remember the name.  It was very good - I enjoyed it.
> 
> *As to eating contests -  I often pig out or 'gorge myself' and know the entire time it is not right nor necessary - but to do it deliberately, to make a career of it?  That is so wrong in so many ways. IMHO*
> 
> I wonder if there has ever been a contest winner of 'Russian Roulette' and how many years have they held the title?




Completely agree with you on that, dragn!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

_Mia and the White Lion_, lovely story.


----------



## CharlieD

Cactus Flower, 1969. Ok, so it was predictable. But i loved it. What a nice film for a change. No murder, no sex, and yet very enjoyable. Oh, my gosh and Goldie Hawn, what a doll.


----------



## Kayelle

*Edge of the Garden *was a wonderful movie I watched yesterday. If you get the Hallmark Channel, you can watch it there on demand. It's a surprisingly well acted story worthy of a much larger audience. In some ways, it reminded me of  one of my favorite movies..Somewhere in Time. 

https://www.hallmarkmoviesandmysteries.com/edge-of-the-garden/about


----------



## kleenex

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rDs3o1uLEdU

Okay so it is not much of a movie, but I spotted this piece on an American icon that I thought you would like.


----------



## kleenex

For something different at this place:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zAVmwt_U4c0


HAS full English subtitles and over 40 Million views this month alone


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

We watched *Mary Poppins Returns* … I was disappointed in it.
Maybe I was holding it to the standards of the original movie :shrug:


----------



## Kayelle

Last night we watched *JUNGLE* on Amazon Prime. Daniel Radcliffe has become an outstanding adult actor. It was an exciting nail biting  adventure based on a true story and we both really liked the wild ride!! Not for the faint of heart.  Check out the trailer...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D0WDmZ3KM9A


----------



## rodentraiser

Two Minute Warning from 1976, I think, about a sniper in a football stadium during a big game. It wasn't half bad and it was great seeing all the old actors and actresses again. And some who were so young and so unknown and later became big stars.


----------



## Katie H

Tried to watch the current redo of _A Star is Born._  Made it through about 20 minutes of the drivel.  What a mess and so sad a piece about a great original movie.


----------



## Vinylhanger

Tanks for Stalin.  On Prime.

Great rip stortin' good time.

"Based on a true story."  

Some of the character stories have been fictionalized it said.  Most definetly, but it was a great movie.  Lots of fun.

One if the few I'll probably watch repeatedly.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> We watched *Mary Poppins Returns* … I was disappointed in it.
> Maybe I was holding it to the standards of the original movie :shrug:



Uh-oh, I just picked this up from the library. I'm not expecting it to be like the original since it isn't a remake. Those old movies are magical, though, since they had so many techniques not seen before. I'll be happy enough if it doesn't suck.


----------



## GotGarlic

Cooking Goddess said:


> Uh-oh, I just picked this up from the library. I'm not expecting it to be like the original since it isn't a remake. Those old movies are magical, though, since they had so many techniques not seen before. I'll be happy enough if it doesn't suck. [emoji38]


Diff'rent strokes and all that. We enjoyed it. It reminded me of the original without trying to copy it.


----------



## dragnlaw

I hear yuh *CG*.  

I was so looking forward to Christopher Robin and although it was good and I enjoyed it there was still that little something that was missing.


----------



## roadfix

Vinylhanger said:


> Tanks for Stalin.  On Prime.
> 
> Great rip stortin' good time.
> 
> "Based on a true story."
> 
> Some of the character stories have been fictionalized it said.  Most definetly, but it was a great movie.  Lots of fun.
> 
> One if the few I'll probably watch repeatedly.




Sounds like a winner.   Added to my watchlist.  Thanks!


----------



## CharlieD

Mystic River. I think I’ve seen it when it first came out. Sad. Very sad film.


----------



## CharlieD

GotGarlic said:


> Diff'rent strokes and all that. We enjoyed it. It reminded me of the original without trying to copy it.





You are right 100%. I thought it was poorly done. Typical contemporary production. Ok to watch once. Even kids were not impressed.


----------



## CharlieD

GotGarlic said:


> Diff'rent strokes and all that. We enjoyed it. It reminded me of the original without trying to copy it.





Got Garlic,
You are right 100%, I thought it was poorly done. Typical contemporary production. Ok to watch once. Even kids were not impressed.


----------



## dragnlaw

Haven't turned the TV on in a week or two   so last night suddenly watched "Shaft" with Samuel J. - had a good chuckle, loved the TV series, looking forward to the 3rd one.


----------



## skilletlicker

*"Alice Doesn't Live Here Anymore"*

Last night I watched "Alice Doesn't Live Here Anymore" on Netflix, a nearly 50-year old movie that earned Ellen Burstyn a Best Actress Oscar. I'd never seen it before and didn't know what to expect.

It is very much a three-act move and Burstyn's character, Alice, and her son are the only ones in more than one act. Act III also stars Kris Kristofferson, Diane Ladd, and a very young, pre-"Taxi Driver" Jodie Foster. I was surprised to see these were the same characters and premise as the '70's TV show, "Mel's Diner."

I enjoyed the movie as much as anything I've seen in a long time and recommend it without reservation.


----------



## Kayelle

Thanks for the tip *SL*. I added it to my list, as I know I've seen it but it's time to see it again.


----------



## dragnlaw

Yep, I'll add "Alice..." as well. I never did see the movie when it came out. I'd seen some episodes' of Mel's Diner and knew it was based on the movie but never got into it.  Time to catch up.

Did watch Mary Poppins Returns last night and was very disappointed.  Felt it was really too close to a remake.  The original had a WoW factor that this one can't match.  Kids were good, Meryl Streep was,of course, and loved seeing Angela Lansbury in there.


----------



## Just Cooking

We watched the 1994 version of Little Women..

Good cast, good production..

Ross


----------



## Cooking Goddess

We watched "Mary Poppins Returns" tonight. We really liked it. Well, that's the aggregate score.  I loved it, but them I'm a big sucker for just about any musical. Himself said that it was "OK", which is his usual response for a musical. I think the last musical that he really enjoyed was "Chicago" - and I think it had a lot to do with Catherine Zeta-Jones. 

I went into watching the movie knowing only one thing: that it was not a remake of the original. Therefore, I did not hold it to the same standard. After all, no matter who is in the sequel, it's hard to beat Julie Andrews and Dick Van Dyke - or Navckid Keyd, if you prefer. For the most part, I found it very enjoyable. Still, I think that the songs from "The Greatest Showman" are safe running on the tape in my head. The "Poppins" songs didn't stick as much.


----------



## bbqcoder

Cooking Goddess said:


> but them I'm a big sucker for just about any musical.



My daughter recently showed me this clip called Jumpin Jive featuring Cab Calloway & the Nicholas Brothers. 

Wow, I'm impressed --  very impressed with the Nicholas Brothers' performance.  

It's from the movie Stormy Weather.  I will need to look for it.


----------



## CharlieD

Bohemian Rhapsody. I don't think I have ever enjoy Quin as much as I did watching this movie. 

And that's despite the fact that I do not like the Rami Malek who played the main character. Not that I know anything about him. But an association of him and some roll he played in the past just doesn't seat well with me. You know kind of like you hate n"nurse Ratched" and then anything Louise Fletcher is in and you do not like her still. I actually could not watch any movies with her in after "One flew over the cuckoo's nest". I hated her so much. 

Back to Bohemian Rhapsody. Excellent film. Liked it a lot. Even got a teary eye.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Don't bother with the new _Hellboy_, if you are so inclined, complete garbage. The disc is now a coaster and I have an empty Blue-Ray case.


----------



## CharlieD

Kayelle said:


> Last night we watched *JUNGLE* on Amazon Prime. Daniel Radcliffe has become an outstanding adult actor. It was an exciting nail biting  adventure based on a true story and we both really liked the wild ride!! Not for the faint of heart.



Wow, definitely not for faint heart. Pretty intense. Thank you.


----------



## rodentraiser

I ended up watching Hush...Hush Sweet Charlotte and The Snake Pit. Olivia de Havilland was in both movies and seeing them back to back like that makes me really in awe of her acting skills.


----------



## Kayelle

SC and I went to see the new *Lion King* movie today.....
just *SPECTACULAR*, but too realistically scary for really little kids in my opinion. 

We loved it!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7TavVZMewpY


Here's the shot by shot comparison from the original version in 1994 



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TZDu8cuCY6A


----------



## Cheryl J

Kayelle said:


> SC and I went to see the new *Lion King* movie today.....
> just *SPECTACULAR*, but too realistically scary for really little kids in my opinion.
> 
> We loved it!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7TavVZMewpY
> 
> 
> Here's the shot by shot comparison from the original version in 1994
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TZDu8cuCY6A




  Thanks so much for posting the trailer and the comparison shots, Kay....you beat me to it! Wasn't that a great re-make?  Daughter and I took the grands to see The Lion King, and we all loved it. Pretty cushy theater in Calabasas, I was all about kicking back and getting comfy.  lol


----------



## Cheryl J

Fun movie.


----------



## Kayelle

What a cool picture Cheryl...your boys I mean. We have those new chairs in our little  local theater too, and it would sure be easy to fall asleep, but not in the case of the Lion King.  They have to cost a fortune so it's a mystery to me. 

I heard that your local theater was damaged in the earthquake..have they fixed it yet?


----------



## Cheryl J

Kayelle said:


> What a cool picture Cheryl...your boys I mean. We have those new chairs in our little  local theater too, and it would sure be easy to fall asleep, but not in the case of the Lion King.  They have to cost a fortune so it's a mystery to me.
> 
> I heard that your local theater was damaged in the earthquake..have they fixed it yet?




Thanks, Kay......yes, the interior roof caved.  After a couple of weeks of repair, the theater was cleared to open back up today.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

bbqcoder said:


> My daughter recently showed me this clip called Jumpin Jive featuring Cab Calloway & the Nicholas Brothers.
> 
> Wow, I'm impressed --  very impressed with the Nicholas Brothers' performance.
> 
> It's from the movie Stormy Weather.  I will need to look for it.


That is some impressive dancing, *bbq*. When they first go up the stairs in tandem, they look like marionettes being pulled up with strings! Great cut - it has big band, tap, and scat. Himself loves those kinds of movies. I wander in for the musical numbers if I'm not busy with something else. BTW, the C/W MARS Library System has several videos available for borrowing. I don't know which library system you're on, but I would think that the one that serves Greater Boston and the eastern suburbs would have some in their inventory.


----------



## Just Cooking

Following this thread, I believe I'm in the minority when I say that I believe Quinton Tarantino to be a genius..

We went to see "Once Upon a Time In Hollywood" today..

Magnificent twists and turns..  Mary Poppins, it ain't.. 

Ross


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*Ross*, the trailer running on TV makes that look like a really good, fun movie. However, Tarantino's movies can be a bit...graphic? Violent? Bloody? That's why I've shied away from them. How did "Once Upon a Time..." rate on the "ew" scale?


----------



## dragnlaw

I've liked some of his movies and some not.  A friend saw "Once upon a..."  and surprisingly liked it.  I'm thinking this will be one that I'll like.


----------



## Just Cooking

Cooking Goddess said:


> *Ross*, the trailer running on TV makes that look like* a really good, fun movie*. However, Tarantino's movies can be a bit...*graphic? Violent? Bloody?* That's why I've shied away from them. How did "Once Upon a Time..." rate on the "ew" scale?



Very, very, very and definitely very.. As I posted, this ain't for most Mary Poppins fans..  

To me, his best since his 1994, Pulp Fiction..  

Ross


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Hey, *Ross*, just because I liked "Mary Poppins Returns" doesn't mean I don't watch with interest those ME scenes in police dramas.  I'm not a fan of movies, TV shows, etc that resort to gratuitous violence or sex. But when it's germane to the story line I'm OK with it.

All out of 25 cent words for now; I think I need to stop posting and find some new ones.


----------



## Kayelle

Speaking of Tarantino, I thought *Django Unchained *was shocking, disgusting, gruesome, and perfectly thought provokingly *BRILLIANT*. 

I'll be seeing 'Once Upon a Time" for sure.


----------



## Just Cooking

Kayelle said:


> Speaking of Tarantino, I thought *Django Unchained *was shocking, disgusting, gruesome, and perfectly thought provokingly *BRILLIANT*.
> 
> I'll be seeing 'Once Upon a Time" for sure.



+1..  

Ross


----------



## CharlieD

Just Cooking said:


> Following this thread, I believe I'm in the minority when I say that I believe Quinton Tarantino to be a..
> 
> 
> 
> Ross





I’m still trying to figure out what Pulp Fiction was about.


----------



## Just Cooking

CharlieD said:


> I’m still trying to figure out what Pulp Fiction was about.



If you mean that the plot was a bit confusing, I understand..

To me, the interesting thing about many of Tarantino's movies is the there are plots within plots..

I watch his movies numerous times as, there always seems to be something new each time.. One thing seems to tie in with another.. I love that..  

Ross


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Just Cooking said:


> Following this thread, I believe I'm in the minority when I say that I believe Quinton Tarantino to be a genius..
> 
> We went to see "Once Upon a Time In Hollywood" today..
> 
> Magnificent twists and turns..  Mary Poppins, it ain't..
> 
> Ross



Looks like you are not in the minority, I love Tarantino movies, too!  I even had a cat named Django from the movie.


----------



## Just Cooking

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Looks like you are not in the minority, I love Tarantino movies, too!  I even had a cat named Django from the movie.



+ 1...  

A hint for "Hollywood".. Pay attention to Brad Pitts role in the movie.. 
Ross


----------



## CharlieD

Just watched Searching. If you have kids, don't watch. Or maybe the opposite, do watch. ( no crying emoji? Really?)


----------



## Kayelle

We went to see *"Once Upon a Time In Hollywood"* today..
I was ready to be wowed but instead we were really disappointed and were bored stiff till the ending. I nearly fell asleep. It sure wasn't Quinton Tarantino at his finest in our opinion.


----------



## CharlieD

I've had a lot of time on my hand at work lately. I wish they would just let me go home, take some time off, and when they need me I'd stay and put extra hours to make up time missed. But no. Well, their loss. In the mean time I've been watching a lot of movies. My gosh, how much garbage is out there. It is beyond ridiculous. 
he last one I saw was called Permission. Just terrible.


----------



## CharlieD

Finally, got to see something that was worth watching. Red Sea Diving Resort. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=80WflPMzAcw

Based on the true story.


----------



## Just Cooking

Jeannie and I watch a lot of movies on Netflix and Prime.. Some are good, some not so much..From time to time I mention one on this thread.. 

Today we watched Mrs Palfrey at the Claremont..

https://www.rogerebert.com/reviews/mrs-palfrey-at-the-claremont-2006

After the death of her husband, Mrs. Palfrey (Joan Plowright) moves to London with the hope of gaining her independence and seeing her grandson. While she is staying at a residential hotel for senior citizens, she meets writer Ludovic Meyer (Rupert Friend) when she trips and falls on the street in front of his home. An unlikely friendship flourishes between them, bolstered by the fact that the residents are under the impression that Ludovic is Mrs. Palfrey's estranged grandson.

This was on Prime and if you do not have Prime, I believe its lovely enough to seek elsewhere..

Ross


----------



## Kayelle

Just Cooking said:


> Jeannie and I watch a lot of movies on Netflix and Prime.. Some are good, some not so much..From time to time I mention one on this thread..
> 
> Today we watched Mrs Palfrey at the Claremont..
> 
> https://www.rogerebert.com/reviews/mrs-palfrey-at-the-claremont-2006
> 
> After the death of her husband, Mrs. Palfrey (Joan Plowright) moves to London with the hope of gaining her independence and seeing her grandson. While she is staying at a residential hotel for senior citizens, she meets writer Ludovic Meyer (Rupert Friend) when she trips and falls on the street in front of his home. An unlikely friendship flourishes between them, bolstered by the fact that the residents are under the impression that Ludovic is Mrs. Palfrey's estranged grandson.
> 
> This was on Prime and if you do not have Prime, I believe its lovely enough to seek elsewhere..
> 
> Ross




I loved that movie Ross!!


----------



## Just Cooking

Kayelle said:


> I loved that movie Ross!!



We love these type movies..  

Ross


----------



## kleenex

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ovdbrdCIP7U

If you are into sports...


----------



## Just Cooking

Made seat reservations for Downton Abby, next Tuesday... Really want to see that...  

Ross


----------



## bbqcoder

Same here. I don’t go to movies often but I want to see Downton Abbey


----------



## Kayelle

We went to see it yesterday, and fans won't be disappointed. *We both* *loved it! 
*
I see the possibility of more, depending on the success of this movie. We reserved our seats through Fandango, and I'm sure glad we did, as the theater was packed.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tu3mP0c51hE


----------



## Just Cooking

We saw Downton on Tuesday... It did not disappoint..  

Ross


----------



## CWS4322

The 12th Man. During WWII, two of my Dad's cousins were in the Norwegian Resistance. They were given #s and not known by their names. One was #17, the other was either #16 or 18. He was captured by the Nazis and sent to a concentration camp. My great-great-grandfather was the first consulate general to Norway when Norway was given her independence from Sweden. This movie speaks to me. I also have watched All the King's Men. Because of my great-great grandfather's service, we have several items that were gifted to the family by the first Norwegian royal family. If you haven't watched The 12th Man and don't know the history of the Norwegian Resistance and are of Scandinavian heritage, I suggest you do.


----------



## roadfix

Rocketman


----------



## Just Cooking

This week we watched an Australian movie on Prime.. Ladies in Black..

In the summer of 1959, Lisa, a shy schoolgirl, takes a job in Sydney's prestigious department store Goode's. There, her life is changed forever when she meets the "ladies in black."


If you want a sweet movie, lacking violence, sex and bad people, I urge you to try this one.. 

Ross


----------



## dragnlaw

Klaus - animated - Netflix - very enjoyable.
 family good.


----------



## cjmmytunes

Movie that came on Lifetime about a month ago - "Patsy & Loretta".


----------



## Kayelle

Just Cooking said:


> This week we watched an Australian movie on Prime.. Ladies in Black..
> 
> In the summer of 1959, Lisa, a shy schoolgirl, takes a job in Sydney's prestigious department store Goode's. There, her life is changed forever when she meets the "ladies in black."
> 
> 
> *If you want a sweet movie, lacking violence, sex and bad people, I urge you to try this one..
> *
> Ross




I'll be looking for that one Ross. Here's another one that I know you and many others will enjoy if you haven't seen it..
*"The Intern" *was delightful and with Robert De Niro and Ann Hathaway it was a sure bet.  It's on Netflix and here's a clip for a better idea of the good story.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gr6ulDgsF10


----------



## Just Cooking

Kayelle said:


> I'll be looking for that one Ross. Here's another one that I know you and many others will enjoy if you haven't seen it..
> *"The Intern" *was delightful and with Robert De Niro and Ann Hathaway it was a sure bet.  It's on Netflix and here's a clip for a better idea of the good story.



Thank you, Kayelle.. I believe that we will enjoy this one..  

Ross


----------



## Cheryl J

OMGosh, "The Intern" was a great movie!  I saw that on the big screen when it first came out, and loved it.  Anne Hathaway and Robert DeNiro were great, and as Kayelle said, it's a must see.


----------



## FrankZ

I watched Overlord today on Prime... whew that was bad.


----------



## roadfix

Ford v Ferrari.    
Not as good as some of the old racing classics but I learned some history behind Ford and Shelby.


----------



## CharlieD

Kursk. About Russian submarine disaster. Horrific what happened. It’s in English.


----------



## roadfix

Watched 2 movies last night...

Mister Rogers...excellent family movie

The Good Liar...about con artists with a couple of good twists.


----------



## Just Cooking

Watched Two Popes today on Netflix.. Jonathon Pryce and Antony Hopkins..

Interesting and enjoyable..  

Ross


----------



## CharlieD

went to see Star Wars, my wife is fan, personally I am more of a Star Trek guy. Like it. Did not love it.


----------



## Cheryl J

roadfix, I want to see *Mister Rogers* as well.  Love Tom Hanks in every movie he's been in.  

*Cats *is playing here now - I want to see that one but will have to wait.  Sounds like a cute and fun flick.  I can't bring myself to go to our local theater since the roof collapsed during the July earthquakes....just can't do it.
I'll see both of them when they come out on dvd.


----------



## Kayelle

Cheryl, I'm so sorry about you feeling unsafe in your local theater now, although it's certainly understandable. I know you and I both enjoy seeing movies on the big screen when they come out and it's a shame such a simple pleasure is gone for you now. 

I also really want to see *Cats* and I wish you lived closer so you could join me in my little theater. I'd pop for the popcorn.


----------



## roadfix

It’ll be a rainy Xmas day so we’re planning on watching a couple movies with the grand kids this evening.


----------



## Cheryl J

So sorry Kay....thought I already responded to your post.  That feeling may go away someday, I sure hope so.  Yes, I would definitely feel safer in your movie theater than here! haha


----------



## kleenex

Cheryl J said:


> *Cats *is playing here now - I want to see that one but will have to wait.  Sounds like a cute and fun flick.  I can't bring myself to go to our local theater since the roof collapsed during the July earthquakes....just can't do it.
> I'll see both of them when they come out on dvd.





You know the movie is bad when they had to already send to movie theaters a CGI patch update


----------



## skilletlicker

I recently watched Oddball on IMDB. It was made about four years ago based on a true story that happened about fifteen years ago. Streams free with very few commercials. I liked it a lot but it isn't for everybody. You might like it too if you like:

Australian movies
Kids
Dogs
Penguins
Heartwarming movies for the whole family
Movies like Disney used to make.
The red-head daughter from HBO's Succession.
After watching it's interesting to read about what actually happened since the events in the movie. It's well documented in the international press but I won't spoil it except to say they didn't exactly all live happily ever after.


----------



## luckytrim

The Christmas Chronicles...... a great Santa by Kurt Russell...........


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wNxfJnWVQTE


----------



## Cheryl J

kleenex said:


> You know the movie is bad when they had to already send to movie theaters a CGI patch update




Hi kleenex.  Not sure I understand what you mean....most of the movies in the past few decades have CGI in some form or another.  I still want to see Cats.


----------



## cjmmytunes

I'm going to DVR Dolly Parton's Coat of Many Colors tonight on NBC for Mom.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Die Hard movies, wouldn't be Christmas without them.


----------



## bbqcoder

Saw Dolemite is My Name on Netflix.  Thought Eddie Murphy did a great job.  I do want to seek out some of the best blaxploitation films like Shaft, Foxy Brown and watch them.

Also watched Defiance.


----------



## CharlieD

Was on the plane yesterday. Saw two movies. "The art of self-defence" and "Beautiful darkness". Weird and weirder.


----------



## Kayelle

We watched a really good entertaining film from Amazon, based on a true story. It was a different and thrilling movie I think most people would really enjoy. Check it out.  *The Aeronauts*

https://www.bing.com/search?q=youtu...F1KVCmnGx*bABf0zIMAQaJOfZjQqRBZk5Nvfj&plvar=0


----------



## CharlieD

Kayelle said:


> We watched a really good entertaining film from Amazon, based on a true story. It was a different and thrilling movie I think most people would really enjoy. Check it out.  *The Aeronauts*
> 
> https://www.bing.com/search?q=youtu...F1KVCmnGx*bABf0zIMAQaJOfZjQqRBZk5Nvfj&plvar=0





Saw it too. Yes it was very entertaining. Kept me on the edge of the seat the whole movie. And yes it was inspired by true events, but the "poetic license" producers took, was so  poetic" that there was nothing real about the movie. 
Either the producers were dumb, or they think that people are dumb, or the worst one is maybe they are trying to make us dumb.


----------



## RCJoe

*Sullivan's Travels 1941*

I get a kick out of vintage stuff including movies. Old black and white Flic's can be a blast.  

Recently I watched Sullivan's Travels about a Reporter who wants to go undercover to report on the common man's plight during the Great Depression.
His newspaper sponsor wants him to travel in a fully staffed RV but he wants to be on his own.  So he has to shake them off and this scene shows his break out moment.  It's great but the seen with the cook awesome.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KFs4IFOsEac

Full movie

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLF0BB100AF32EA222


----------



## Just Cooking

We went to the theater to see *Little Women*...  Really enjoyed it..  

Ross


----------



## kleenex

It is Oscar season again the next Oscar Nominated Documentary I watched was  Walk, Run, Cha Cha.  A short also 21 minute piece you can see for free.

https://vimeo.com/380740144

This one stars Paul and Millie Cao who lost their youth to the aftermath of the Vietnam War.  They wind up both meeting each other again in California again after 6 years of being apart.  We see them in the present day doing ballroom dancing connecting and rediscovering themselves.   

I can see why this was nominated for an Oscar as this was a sweet short piece.


----------



## skilletlicker

Kayelle said:


> We watched a really good entertaining film from Amazon, based on a true story. It was a different and thrilling movie I think most people would really enjoy. Check it out.  *The Aeronauts*
> 
> https://www.bing.com/search?q=youtu...F1KVCmnGx*bABf0zIMAQaJOfZjQqRBZk5Nvfj&plvar=0


I liked it too. Thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

_Joker_ - wonderful, excellent origin story if you are into Batman. Joaquin Phoenix was brilliant.


----------



## kleenex

The next documentary I looked, along with being a short form documentary Oscar nominee, is In the Absence.   This one is also free to view and lasts around 29 minutes long. 


https://vimeo.com/fieldofvision/in-the-absence

The fully English subtitled documentary from South Korea looks at the Sewol Ferry disaster.  It is worth the Oscar nomination due to how well the whole documentary was produced.  You fully feel for the families in this even if you do not speak their language.

A must see for sure.


----------



## kleenex

Want to see a short and sweet 2020 Oscar Nominated animation movie for free.  Well take a look at Hair Love.  It is nicely animated which I like and has a touching story.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kNw8V_Fkw28


----------



## kleenex

A new day and another free Oscar Nominated animation short you can watch for free.  This one is titled Kit bull.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AZS5cgybKcI

This nicely animated short is about a relationship between a dog and a cat.


----------



## Whiskadoodle

Not a movie. TV
The Durrells in Corfu.  Originally on BBC/ PBS.  I missed the series. Now available on Amazon Prime.

Mom is widowed and trying to raise 4 kids.  Can no longer afford living in 1935 UK.  Moves to Corfu.   Great family trying to get along w/ new to them culture and each other.    The oldest kid (adult) is an aspiring writer, but it is the youngest, Gerald, who as an adult later wrote The Durrells trilogy which the series is based.  Gerald has a weird fascination studying all kinds of wild life so their house is a veritable zoo.   

Bonus.  In most episodes is a great music/ song.  You can listen to the Durrells soundtrack free on You tube.  Boy, I love free stuff.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rMwKSdynmls


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Whiskadoodle said:


> ...Boy, I love free stuff...


Himself is frequently heard saying "if it's free, it's for me".


----------



## Just Cooking

Killing some time before playoff games..

Watched, on Netflix, a Paul Newman movie.. "Where the Money Is", from 2000..

Henry Manning (Paul Newman) has come up with a new way to break out of prison: fake a stroke and get transferred to a nursing home. It's a perfect plan, except for one thing: the woman assigned to take care of him at the nursing home, Carol Ann McKay (Linda Fiorentino), has a plan of her own.

A time killer but also kinda fun..

Ross


----------



## cookieee

The other day, on Netflix, I watched "The Ugly Truth" (2009) with Katherine Heigl and Gerard Butler.  I enjoyed it so much that I went looking for other movies with Gerard Butler. Found the "Bounty Hunter" (2010) with also Jennifer Aniston. Enjoyed that movie also.

Ross, thanks for the heads up about the Paul Newman movie. Going to go add it to my list.


----------



## Just Cooking

We saw 1917 today...  

Wonderful production, imo..

We have seen 4 of the 8 Oscar nominated movies.. This was/is our favorite drama...

Ross


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Watched _Gemini Man_ with Will Smith, great action and story.  Kinda freaked seeing the Fresh Prince with gray at his temples.


----------



## roadfix

Watched:
Little Women
Parasite


----------



## Claire1980

The Joker
The Irishman
Star Wars


----------



## Cooking Goddess

We watched "Mark Twain, Tonight!". It's technically not a movie, but rather a taping of a live CBS performance.  We got to see Hal Holbrook perform it live at Cleveland's Playhouse Square decades ago. Himself is a big fan of Mark Twain, but we both enjoyed the performance a lot. Even though the TV production was filmed in 1967, it was amazing at how spot-on some of the political commentary applied to today. I guess many forget that "something was rotten in the state of Denmark"* before the age of Facebook and Twitter.

**Hamlet Quotes*

A little bit of biography and background on Hal Holbrook:

Cleveland native Hal Holbrook turning 90 and still adding to his Mark Twain show


----------



## dragnlaw

finally "Peter Rabbit" arrived in our neck of the woods on Netflix! Watched it last night - was a little disappointed in the beginning but it quickly turned around and is an enchanting story...  in other words - I loved it! 

Going back to a previous posting on the Durrells.   Gerald Durrell, OBE, a British Naturalist, wrote the most amazing books.  His ability to instill humour into a vast reach of his life was amazing.  He once came to a local college, 10 minutes down the road from me to give a talk, I only found out about it 3 days later and was so upset at having missed him my family hid from me for a week.

I believe all of his books were based on true events with the exception of "Rosie was my Relative".  But all were riveting and I can't recommend them highly enough.

I never knew about the movie/TV series based on his early life but I can fully understand how and why they were so popular if he wrote them.


----------



## RCJoe

*PBS  The American Experience "The Poison Squad"*

If you read Upton Sinclair's book "The Jungle" (1906) back in High School or College, or Culinary School,  this will be a welcome insight as to what brought "The Jungle" into print.  In that same year the first Pure Food Act was voted down with lobbyist help from the food industry, the chemical industry, the meat producers, etc. 

A great and informative show.

https://www.pbs.org/wgbh/americanexperience/films/poison-squad/#part01


----------



## FrankZ

We watched Harriet.  It was very good.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

I haven't been to a movie theater in the longest time! 
Our new neighbors invited me to see Bombshell with them.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0rBnkBIhoFE

Meh, not so much.  It was okay, but I guess I was expecting more from it.
I thought the acting on all accounts were a bit flat.
Maybe I'm too critical


----------



## kleenex

The next 2020 Oscar Nominated Documentary I was For Sama..   You can see it here for free at Youtube:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8jFHbo0Cgu8

If you are not into war violence this documentary is not for you at all, but It fully shows off why it could easily win the Oscar for long form documentary.

The documentary looks at the life of Waad al-Kateab last few years in Aleppo.  Getting married, having a kid, and getting pregnant again before getting forced out of the city.

The documentary is deeply powerful and heart-wrenching. So perfectly produced.

The Documentary has awards wins:
A Prix L’Œil d’Or win for Best Documentary at the Cannes Film Festival
A Grand Jury Award win for Best Documentary at the 2019 SXSW Film Festival
A Special Jury Prize win at International Feature Documentary at Hot Docs.


----------



## CharlieD

Motherless Brooklyn. Good movie. Definitely worth watching.


----------



## Just Cooking

Thank you, Charlie D.. 

The trailer is very interesting..

Ross


----------



## FrankZ

CharlieD said:


> Motherless Brooklyn. Good movie. Definitely worth watching.



We watched that as well.  It was pretty good.


----------



## Kayelle

Who watched the Academy Awards last night?
 I was very surprised by some of the winners, like how well *Parasite *did. Personally, I have no desire to see a depressing movie that's subtitled. How strange there was so little talk about it even being a serious contender for best picture. 
Has anyone here seen it?


----------



## skilletlicker

Decided to watch The Danish Girl on Netflix. Didn't know anything about it but have admired Alicia Vikander since she started acting.

Surprised, disappointed even, to discover "the girl" in question is Eddie Redmayne.


----------



## cjmmytunes

I watched some of the Oscars Sunday night.  Was definitely surprised to see Eminem, until I thought back and analyzed the segment he was in - they had just played clips from a lot of the past Best Song winners, and he won that award for Lose Yourself.  Think I may try to watch 8 Mile later today.


----------



## roadfix

Kayelle said:


> Who watched the Academy Awards last night?
> I was very surprised by some of the winners, like how well *Parasite *did. Personally, I have no desire to see a depressing movie that's subtitled. How strange there was so little talk about it even being a serious contender for best picture.
> Has anyone here seen it?





I did not watch the academy awards.
But I was really surprised when I found out Parasite had won BP.   I watched it a few days ago and thought it was ok, but not BP material.....surprised it was even nominated.

Instead of watching the awards I watched ‘1917’ and ‘Once Upon a Time in Hollywood’ that evening.   I didn’t really care for either of them.


----------



## RCJoe

On TBD TV they are airing "My Generation" narrated by the actor Michael Caine.  It's an interesting three act presentation of the 1950's in the UK (working class revolution) which preceded the British Invasion (of pop music, style, fashion, etc) in the USA during the 1960's.

It is available free on Youtube:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ta4lH1VMXik

Michael Caine states that when this "revolution" (which most of us know as the "60's"), came he was nearly 30 years of age.  Like a grand father to so many of the kids who were creating it.   Myself, I've spoken with a lot of people about the 60's and found a lot confusion as to what it was all about.   This movie may help to get a little better view of why and how it began.

I've often heard the 60'd (in the USA) was like 3 decades occurring in one as that much change in our society took place.


----------



## kleenex

cjmmytunes said:


> I watched some of the Oscars Sunday night.  Was definitely surprised to see Eminem, until I thought back and analyzed the segment he was in - they had just played clips from a lot of the past Best Song winners, and he won that award for Lose Yourself.  Think I may try to watch 8 Mile later today.



It was his make-up performance of the song.


----------



## kleenex

Netflix is Making To All the Boys I’ve Loved Before Available to Non-Subscribers

https://www.netflix.com/watch/80203147

This movie is FREE until March 9th if anyone here wants to see it.


----------



## Ross Martin

I saw 1917 a couple of weeks age, and if it wasn't the worst movie I've ever sat through, it was close to the worst.


It was tedious, at best, 2 hours 5 minutes of more of the same, with bits clearly 'lifted' from Saving Private Ryan.


The cinematography was fantastic, some of the sets outstanding, but so many implausible, also predictable, parts made it trash for me.


----------



## roadfix

Ross Martin said:


> I saw 1917 a couple of weeks age, and if it wasn't the worst movie I've ever sat through, it was close to the worst.
> 
> 
> It was tedious, at best, 2 hours 5 minutes of more of the same, with bits clearly 'lifted' from Saving Private Ryan.
> 
> 
> The cinematography was fantastic, some of the sets outstanding, but so many implausible, also predictable, parts made it trash for me.





I agree, I also felt the same about ‘Dunkirk’.


----------



## kleenex

Ross Martin said:


> I saw 1917 a couple of weeks age, and if it wasn't the worst movie I've ever sat through, it was close to the worst.
> 
> 
> It was tedious, at best, 2 hours 5 minutes of more of the same, with bits clearly 'lifted' from Saving Private Ryan.
> 
> 
> The cinematography was fantastic, some of the sets outstanding, but so many implausible, also predictable, parts made it trash for me.



This could not stink...  It was Oscar nominated


----------



## Kayelle

kleenex said:


> This could not stink...  It was Oscar nominated




Sure it could Kleenex. "Oscar nominated" sure means nothing about being worthy. I can think of many stinkers through the years.


----------



## FrankZ

We watched Ford vs Ferrari.

I liked it a lot.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Watched _Playing With Fire_ with John Cena. Just good, clean family fun.


----------



## roadfix

Joker
Brutal and depressing, outstanding acting, deserved best actor.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

roadfix said:


> Joker
> Brutal and depressing, outstanding acting, deserved best actor.



I agree, the best movie I watched in the last three months.


----------



## CharlieD

I don’t know why, but I cannot stand Hoakin Finex.


----------



## cjmmytunes

I'm going to watch "Pride & Prejudice & Zombies" tonight.  Interesting to see how Jane Austen and horror play out with each other.


----------



## kleenex

The last movie I did watch was Three Billboards Outside of Ebbing Missouri.   I could certainly see why this movie was an Oscar nominee and worth of Oscar wins.

Quality acting and a quality story line.


----------



## Kayelle

kleenex said:


> The last movie I did watch was* Three Billboards Outside of Ebbing Missouri. *  I could certainly see why this movie was an Oscar nominee and worth of Oscar wins.
> 
> Quality acting and a quality story line.




I couldn't agree more.


----------



## roadfix

I also haven’t really seen anything better than 3 billboards


----------



## FrankZ

Midway.

Good flick.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

21 Bridges, very good thriller. Love it!


----------



## CharlieD

Saw "Parasites". Anybody here care to explain to me why it won The Best Picture? It was not bad, not at all. But Best Picture? For what?


----------



## CharlieD

Kayelle said:


> Who watched the Academy Awards last night?
> I was very surprised by some of the winners, like how well *Parasite *did. Personally, I have no desire to see a depressing movie that's subtitled. How strange there was so little talk about it even being a serious contender for best picture.
> Has anyone here seen it?



You were right.


----------



## kleenex

The latest documentary I saw was Super Size Me 2:  Holy Chicken  which you can now see for free from Youtube.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dSyicDf9UvI


This time we look at Morgan Spurlock and his attempt to create a new fast food chain.   I thought this was nicely done from start to finish of his new fast food joint creation.

I thought Morgan did a great job in design of the Holy Chicken place although I would say he went a bit too much on text in places in the final design.


----------



## kleenex

If you want to see a feel good documentary on Ted Slauson who just loved to watch the classic game show "The Price is Right"  This documentary you can see for free from Youtube is just for you...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HdFKZtZop7A

The documentary goes over Ted and all his trips to the show.  Finally getting on the show and not doing super great.  He fully loved Holly...

The documentary does include a bunch of comments from Bob Barker. 

At the end of the documentary they get into the perfect bid controversy.

I liked this more than I thought I would.


----------



## bbqcoder

Same here. I enjoyed Perfect Bid. I think it was/is on Netflix or Amazon,


----------



## Cheryl J

Daughter Victoria and I watched "Knives Out" the other day.  I like murder mysteries, and this one didn't disappoint.  Recommended!  Reminded us both of the board game 'Clue'. 

https://www.rottentomatoes.com/m/knives_out


----------



## Just Cooking

We watched, on Netflix,

ZZ Top: That Little Ol' Band from Texas
2019 ‧ Music/Documentary ‧ 1h 31m

Candid interviews, never-before-seen archive footage and celebrity fan testimonials provide insight into the history of ZZ Top -- the Southern rock 'n' roll-blues band featuring Billy Gibbons, Dusty Hill and Frank Beard.

I always liked what I heard of them but, never really got into them.. 

This documentary, makes me wish I had played closer attention..

Ross


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

I thought this an interesting article:

https://www.hawaiimagazine.com/content/21-binge-worthy-movie-feature-hawaii-locales

Some of these movies I've seen, and some I have not ... Roku to the rescue!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

We watched an oldie (1994), "Little Big League", tonight. The total movie is pure fabrication, but the most unbelievable part isn't that the manager is 12 years old. [emoji38] No, it's the plot line that has the Twins in the wild card playoff game after sweeping the Indians in the final series of the season. 1994 was a strike shortened season, my Tribe would have been the wild card team, and the Twins could only dream of having a winning record.

Must have been written by a Twinkies fan.


----------



## kleenex

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TBR9ypSOTGQ

the latest free documentary I looked at.   This one is one hour long and looks at the quest to beat Matt Turk.   This documentary had some great pacing.


----------



## Just Cooking

Ran across and watched a movie which surprised us with how much we enjoyed it..  This is on Amazon Prime..

Blow the Man Down

Mary Beth and Priscilla Connolly attempt to cover up a gruesome run-in with a dangerous man. To conceal their crime, the sisters must go deep into the criminal underbelly of their hometown, uncovering the town's darkest secrets.

The only 'name' we were familiar with is Annette O'Toole

This review kind of sums it up for us:
Don Doman--a week ago

I loved this film from the opening thru the end. The fisherman and his chorus gave a touch of unapologetic rough and tumble life on the sea or in this case seaside. Rough and tumble it was with an excellent cast that made you stop and think at every private look. The men were entirely peripheral even when they were involved in a scene. It(sic) the end the women were in control . . . and they probably always were.

Ross


----------



## cookieee

The Tourist - 2010 - Angelina Jolie - Johnny Depp -  I was surprised to find out I enjoyed it. 

During an impromptu trip to Europe to mend a broken heart, math teacher Frank Tupelo (Johnny Depp) finds himself in an extraordinary situation when an alluring stranger, Elise (Angelina Jolie), places herself in his path. Their seemingly innocent flirtation turns into a dangerous game of cat and mouse…


----------



## Whiskadoodle

I watched the first 13 or so episodes of Julia Child's French Chef season 1.  
Loved her shows and love them now.

Did you know the first few episodes were sponsored by S&H Green Stamps?

She was in love with Teflon saute' pans ("no-stick em" pans) and she was a whiz with her blender.   She prefers to beat eggs by hand in a copper bowl with a large whisk rather than an electric mixer.   And yes,  she was a whizz making omelets and souffles.  I think I learned her technique for cooking omelets. Finally.


----------



## kleenex

The next documentary I watched was the one that got banned in China.  This one is called One Child Nation which you can see for free here:

https://www.pbs.org/independentlens/videos/one-child-nation/

This one looks at China and the move they did to move to a one child nation and the impacts that it had on the nation.  A Sundance Grand Jury Prize-winning documentary which I say was worth it and at pieces a bit tough to watch this was a fully gripping piece of work to watch.


----------



## kleenex

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XzqcRwWVv8k

Official One Man, Two Guvnors with James Corden | Free National Theatre Full Performance


This is a free to watch with James Corden in it for a week at least.   Something to possibly watch while you are homebound.


----------



## GotGarlic

We finally watched "Hidden Figures" last night. It was wonderful and the stars certainly deserved the accolades they received. Great movie.


----------



## kleenex

I am certainly going to say that One Man, Two Guvnors with James Corden was a wonderful watch.

This is full on funny show with James Corden before he made his USA CBS debut.  Some great acting and musical performance numbers.  Fully loved James and his interactions with the live crowd.

A big thumbs up from me.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Watching the Unbreakable trilogy..._Unbreakable, Split _and _Glass_. The more I watch these movies the more intrigued I am.


----------



## DaveSoMD

Pitch Perfect 3... I think...


----------



## Just Cooking

We have just completed a fun week of watching B and C westerns on Netflix..
One a day after the noon news, which isn't fun..

The 'fun' isn't so much the movies themselves but, the laughter we have commenting on the writing, directing and acting in them..  Its been a fun week..  

Ross


----------



## kleenex

For a Short period of time HBO.com is giving away some stuff you can watch for *FREE*

they say it is around 500 hours of free content.


----------



## kleenex

Since HBO was giving away stuff for free I watched one of the free shows and thought it was fun watch.

I binged watched the McMillion$ 6 part documentary.  

If you want to see a super detailed look at how one guy fully ruined the McDonald's Monopoly game this documentary is for you.

From the start of the investigation, to seeing the FBI investigation in action, then onto the big arrests, The trial, to finally finding out how simple it was to steal the game pieces and finally the aftermath of the whole thing you get it all.

This documentary had all the interviews you needed to listen to, including million dollar winners, A major person from Simon Marketing, and people from Dittler Brother printing.

This wound up being so fun to watch as it was fully engrossing.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Last Christmas (Movie) made me cry!

https://www.bing.com/videos/search?...sc=8-15&cvid=8129ef64119a4d01b5dda1cf95292771


----------



## Just Cooking

OK...Shelter in Place has us watching movies we would not normally choose.. 

Yesterday we watched, on Prime, Troop Zero..

In rural 1977 Georgia, a misfit girl dreams of life in outer space. When a competition offers her a chance to be recorded on NASA's Golden Record, she recruits a makeshift troop of Birdie Scouts, forging friendships that last a lifetime.
Stars: Mckenna Grace, Viola Davis, Jim Gaffigan 

I am amazed with how much we enjoyed it.. (maybe being closed in helps..  )

Anyway, so different than our more serious movie preferences.. 

The young lead, Mckenna Grace, was marvelous.. 

Ross


----------



## Katie H

Since all our libraries are closed due to the virus situation, I'm out of luck without having any audio books.  I love them as my entertainment as I work in my studio.

As an alternate, I've been looking/listening to movies.  Some of which we have and others that are part of our Netflix stuff.

Today I began the 1957 movie, "The Bridge over the River Kwai." 

I'd seen it MANY years ago, but I am more appreciative of seeing it again as I understand history a little better.

Interesting.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I often have movies I love as background to my day.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Katie H said:


> Since all our libraries are closed due to the virus situation, I'm out of luck without having any audio books.  I love them as my entertainment as I work in my studio...


Have you checked online to see if your library offers e-audio books? Himself has listened to books online just as if he were listening to a radio station or a youtube video. Might be a way to keep up with your audio book list.


----------



## skilletlicker

Katie H said:


> *Since all our libraries are closed due to the virus situation, I'm out of luck without having any audio books.  I love them as my entertainment as I work in my studio.*
> ...





			
				Cooking Goddess said:
			
		

> ...
> Have you checked online to see if your library offers e-audio books? Himself has listened to books online just as if he were listening to a radio station or a youtube video. Might be a way to keep up with your audio book list.



I can, but rarely do "borrow" downloads from Memphis Public Library through Overdrive.com. Occasionally I've looked for a specific book that was not available but a couple of weeks after requesting it online through the library, I get an email saying it is now available and reserved for me.

Every week I permanently download 5 free music files from the library through FreegalMusic.com. There is a fairly long list of audiobooks available on Freegal also.


----------



## kleenex

Do not know if any of this is going to be any good, but some SXSW content is going to be free for a very limited period...

https://www.amazon.com/adlp/sxsw

To know more about what will be FREE...

https://www.indiewire.com/2020/04/sxsw-amazon-virtual-festival-lineup-1202226290/


----------



## kleenex

If you go to the Amazon SXSW page and wanted to look at short that is fully worth the roughly 15 minutes to watch I would certainly look at Quilt Fever.

I say it could have been ever longer as it was so much fun to watch and look at.

This documentary short is on a real quilting competition that takes place in Kentucky and the people that win awards.

Affurmative Action is a super short watch and just says why not enough love for cats???

I will say Dieorama was real fun.  Some real good work done by Abigail Goldman for her pieces.


All the movies are free though May 6 and I will look at something else this weekend.


----------



## kleenex

I had some time today to look at a long form piece from the Amazon SXSW thing called My Darling Vivian

If you want to see the story of Vivian Liberto, Johnny Cash’s first wife and the mother of his four daughters this is a very solid watch.  This lasted 90 minutes long and was very highly produced with interviews from her kids along with never-before-seen footage and photographs of Johnny Cash and Rosanne Cash for starters


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Himself was scrolling through movies with his Roku tonight and suggested that we watch something. We settled on "And So It Goes", an older (2014) movie starring Michael Douglas and Diane Keaton. Arrogant real estate widower, sad and lonely widow. The movie was much funnier than that set-up. We both enjoyed this short one (about 1 1/2 hours).


----------



## Kayelle

Just Cooking said:


> OK...Shelter in Place has us watching movies we would not normally choose..
> 
> *Yesterday we watched, on Prime, Troop Zero..*
> 
> In rural 1977 Georgia, a misfit girl dreams of life in outer space. When a competition offers her a chance to be recorded on NASA's Golden Record, she recruits a makeshift troop of Birdie Scouts, forging friendships that last a lifetime.
> Stars: Mckenna Grace, Viola Davis, Jim Gaffigan
> 
> I am amazed with how much we enjoyed it.. (maybe being closed in helps..  )
> 
> Anyway, so different than our more serious movie preferences..
> 
> The young lead, Mckenna Grace, was marvelous..
> 
> Ross




Ross, I know this comment was made last month, but remember I was "in hiding" then and I just now saw this post. I'll check that flick out to be sure.


Thought I'd mention when we were "in hiding" we re-watched *Unbroken *on Prime. We both really liked it when it was in the theaters. Good for the times when we all need to be inspired by bravery and resilience. If you haven't seen it, I think you both will be impressed. 

I learned today, that since theaters will be closed till who-knows-when,  Fandango is offering first run movies, in your home for less than the cost of theater tickets for two......*THAT makes me really happy,* and I sure hope CherylJ  (my dear movie friend) sees this. Bless her heart, she's been afraid to go back into her earthquake damaged little theater, way before the pandemic. By the way as you know, the term "bless her heart" is a sincere wish here in Cali. 

I know I won't be going to ours before a vaccine is found for all..


----------



## Whiskadoodle

A local discount movie theater is now offering popcorn to go. Pretty good stuff by the handful to mouth.  Real butter.     They also have virtual movies, pay $6-12 per movie for what looks like art house/ documentaries. Receive activation link.  Probably won't do that.   Will  go back to that movie  theater when it re- opens.   2nd week less busy matinee showings of movies that have already been 1st run features   =  sparse attendance so it's a good bet for social distancing au natural.  Ok,  you have to wear pants, unlike at home.    Regular price is $2,  a buck fifty for seniors.    Popcorn is about $2 for large.  I see they have a surcharge for to go popcorn. Why yes, we make popcorn at home.  Theirs is Worth it. 
--

I finally finished the Schitt's Creek Canadian TV series on IMDB.  They have one more season not yet released.    Eugene Levy,  son Daniel Levy, Catherine OHara ( shades of the ole SCTV shows.   Kept my interest and me laughing through 13 x 5 years 30 minute episodes.  ( didn't do math and you don't have to either.)


----------



## Kayelle

> Will  go back to that movie  theater when it re- opens.   2nd week  less busy matinee showings of movies that have already been 1st run  features   =  sparse attendance so it's *a good bet for social distancing  au natural.  Ok,  you have to wear pants, unlike at home.    *Regular  price is $2,  a buck fifty for seniors.    Popcorn is about $2 for  large.  I see they have a surcharge for to go popcorn.


ohhh nooooo..the mind pictures.


----------



## Just Cooking

Kayelle said:


> Ross, I know this comment was made last month, but remember I was "in hiding" then and I just now saw this post. I'll check that flick out to be sure.
> 
> 
> Thought I'd mention when we were "in hiding" we re-watched *Unbroken *on Prime. We both really liked it when it was in the theaters. Good for the times when we all need to be inspired by bravery and resilience. If you haven't seen it, I think you both will be impressed.



Unbroken was very good..  

Ross


----------



## CharlieD

"Gorky Park"


----------



## CharlieD

Did'n somebody post a trailer here about, I think Japanese or Chinese movie about two chefs?


----------



## Cheryl J

Kayelle said:


> Ross, I know this comment was made last month, but remember I was "in hiding" then and I just now saw this post. I'll check that flick out to be sure.
> 
> 
> Thought I'd mention when we were "in hiding" we re-watched *Unbroken *on Prime. We both really liked it when it was in the theaters. Good for the times when we all need to be inspired by bravery and resilience. If you haven't seen it, I think you both will be impressed.
> 
> I learned today, that since theaters will be closed till who-knows-when,  Fandango is offering first run movies, in your home for less than the cost of theater tickets for two......*THAT makes me really happy,* *and I sure hope CherylJ  (my dear movie friend) sees this. Bless her heart, she's been afraid to go back into her earthquake damaged little theater, way before the pandemic. By the way as you know, the term "bless her heart" is a sincere wish here in Cali. *
> 
> I know I won't be going to ours before a vaccine is found for all..




Thank you, sweetie.  Yeah....not sure I'll ever go back inside a theater again.  I was reading an article about the possibility of drive in theaters making a comeback due to covid.  I have such good memories of drive ins!  I don't see that happening, though.


----------



## GotGarlic

Cheryl J said:


> Thank you, sweetie. [emoji2] Yeah....not sure I'll ever go back inside a theater again.  I was reading an article about the possibility of drive in theaters making a comeback due to covid.  I have such good memories of drive ins!  I don't see that happening, though.


Hi, Cheryl! It's great to see you back! [emoji813] I hope we'll be seeing more of you {{{hugs}}}


----------



## Vinylhanger

Not a movie, but Kim's Convienience is a fun one on Netflix I think.


----------



## Just Cooking

Vinylhanger said:


> Not a movie, but Kim's Convienience is a fun one on Netflix I think.



Loved the first episode. Commented on "TV show" thread also..  

Ross


----------



## CharlieD

Solo, wife said we already seen it. But I enjoyed second time just as well.


----------



## kleenex

Starting this week the Brooklyn Film Festival is going to go online this year and is FREE.

https://www.brooklynfilmfestival.org/

You might find something here you want to watch.   None of the stuff will be rated though.


----------



## kleenex

Also starting this week is the We are one Global festival which is also going to be free and all the stuff is going to air on youtube...

Festival Schedule | We Are One: A Global Film Festival


----------



## kleenex

From the We are one film Festival I have watched three Short animated movies I say you should watch.  The festival that is on youtube for free goes on until the end of next week.

*
The First one I saw was Bird Karma:
*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WG7w3OE3IaI

*
The second one I saw was Bilby*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X3zA-j9RC3g

*The third one I saw was Marooned
*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n9jU2KqamuE


All three combined run under 20 minutes total.   Each one was nicely animated and each one had a different story to tell.  All the stories were solidly told in the short time periods they had for the animated movies.  I would give all three of them a big thumbs up.


----------



## kleenex

For the first long form Documentary I saw from the We are One Film Festival I watched Rudeboy: The Story of Trojan Records 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3GqvTn_quvo


This one looks at the quick rise and fall of Trojan records over in the UK.  The record label produced reggae and ska music and started out in the late 60's.

I was fully into this documentary from start to finish. This was wonderfully produced with commentary from some of the artists from the record label. 

After a week this one will be gone.


----------



## LPBeier

We just finished watching "The Good Lie". It had all the right stuff with Ian McKellan and Hellen Mirren and a con or two (or three or four). Parts in the beginning were slow and there were some gory scenes but the story was very good. The acting was good as well. I guessed who was conning who early, never expected the real outcome.


----------



## kleenex

45 days in Harbar I say is a must see piece of work and you can watch it for free for a short period of time.  This documentary is of Plastic artist-director César Aréchiga who recreates his living room and studio in a Mexican maximum-security prison, in which fifteen inmates learn about paper production, clay modeling, sculpture and painting.

Some of the inmates are really talented and the art in the end does look solid.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0kyaXHJoHcU


----------



## Cooking Goddess

We watched "Book Club" tonight. Himself said with the cast, it had to be a winner. It was! Laughed a lot, too.


----------



## CharlieD

Saw Good Liar. Excellent acting. Good movie. 

Also watched Jumaji 2 or whatever’s called with kids. Eh, you know, kind of stupid but entertaining


----------



## JoAnn L.

Just watched "Knives Out".with Daniel Craig. A real Who Done It. Excellent.


----------



## Andy M.

JoAnn L. said:


> Just watched "Knives Out".with Daniel Craig. A real Who Done It. Excellent.





SO and I saw that movie too. We really liked it too.


----------



## kleenex

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X0arJe8DAtI&feature=emb_logo


this was the newest documentary I looked at and this is free from youtube.   This a look at a refugee group of runners in Africa trying to make the Olympics.

Nicely produced for sure.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Himself suggested a movie last night and decided that "Rumor Has It" sounded good. While he was right (we did enjoy it), I think the real reason he picked it out was so he could look at Jennifer Aniston. [emoji1] Other actors of note were Kevin Costner, Shirley MacLaine, and Mark Ruffalo. The rumor of the title? That "grandma" was the original Mrs. Robinson.


----------



## Cheryl J

Saw that a few months ago....cute movie!


----------



## Just Cooking

Cooking Goddess said:


> Himself suggested a movie last night and decided that "Rumor Has It" sounded good. While he was right (we did enjoy it), I think the real reason he picked it out was so he could look at Jennifer Aniston. [emoji1] Other actors of note were Kevin Costner, Shirley MacLaine, and Mark Ruffalo. *The rumor of the title? That "grandma" was the original Mrs. Robinson.*



OK. I'm old and confused. Unless I'm missing something, I thought Mrs. Robinson was played by Anne Bancroft. 

We watched "Knives Out"  Monday. Loved it..  

Ross


----------



## Cooking Goddess

You're right, Ross. Ann Bancroft played the part of Mrs. Robinson in "The Graduate". In this movie, however, Jennifer Aniston hears that the character of Mrs. R was inspired by the real life of her grandmother. Shirley MacLaine plays the part of Aniston's grandma.

And of course, none of this is real life anyway. It's just movies.


----------



## Just Cooking

Cooking Goddess said:


> You're right, Ross. Ann Bancroft played the part of Mrs. Robinson in "The Graduate". In this movie, however, Jennifer Aniston hears that the character of Mrs. R was inspired by the real life of her grandmother. Shirley MacLaine plays the part of Aniston's grandma.
> 
> And of course, none of this is real life anyway. It's just movies.



Thank you for the clarification, CG.. 

I shouldn't have commented without knowing more about the movie.. 

Ross


----------



## Cooking Goddess

No problem, Ross! I'm just glad I was able to clarify things rather than muddy the waters even more.


----------



## GotGarlic

Cooking Goddess said:


> Himself suggested a movie last night and decided that "Rumor Has It" sounded good. While he was right (we did enjoy it), I think the real reason he picked it out was so he could look at Jennifer Aniston. [emoji1] Other actors of note were Kevin Costner, Shirley MacLaine, and Mark Ruffalo. The rumor of the title? That "grandma" was the original Mrs. Robinson.


Which service did you see it on?


----------



## Cooking Goddess

We used Roku. Himself is pretty sure it was from their own list of movies. Free, of course, because that's how we roll here in Frugal Town.


----------



## GotGarlic

Thanks, CG. We have two Roku units, so I should be able to find it. Might have to move one temporarily to the big TV in the living room from the little one in the kitchen.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Two movies in one weekend?  I'm turning into my husband!  Himself is a big TV watcher. Big "old movie" watcher. I usually find other things to do.

On Friday, we dusted off an old movie via Roku, "*Donnie Brasco*". Johnny Depp plays the lead, an FBI agent who infiltrates the Mob. Al Pacino plays mafioso member "Lefty" who takes Brasco under his wing. Good, basic mob movie. I've been fascinated with the Mafia ever since I was a teen and found out that the brother-in-law of my uncle-in-law was the Cleveland mob's "accountant".   I always wondered how he and his wife afforded such a fabulous house. Then fast forward with our own personal encounter with FBI agents scouring our first house to make sure we had not been bugged by the Mod due to our next door neighbors having interactions with the Mob. They ended up going into WitSec.

Tonight, we got around to watching something new, "*Knives Out*". Like all of you who have already seen it. we loved it. What amazes me, though, is how old some of the actresses looked. Himself thought that Jamie Lee Curtis was older than he is (71) and was surprised to find out that she is only 61. Did I mention how much we loved this movie?

Now looking forward to "Hamilton", dropping on Disney+ on Friday.


----------



## DaveSoMD

I actually sat down and watched a movie. It took two nights but I did it. Watched the Downtown Abbey movie.   

I may have to watch the series now.


----------



## CharlieD

JoAnn L. said:


> Just watched "Knives Out".with Daniel Craig. A real Who Done It. Excellent.



Watched that too. I liked it. I do question the casting, but it was still good. Lots of big names. Have not seen Don Johnson like for ever.


----------



## CharlieD

I don't know how I manage to watch the stupid movies twice. Saw Core, ok, so there is an important message the movie brings, but the execution was just blahh. I only realise at the end that I have already seen it, maybe like 10 years ago.


----------



## Kayelle

DaveSoMD said:


> I actually sat down and watched a movie. It took two nights but I did it. Watched the *Downtown Abbey movie.
> *
> I may have to watch the series now.




Oh Dave...I just loved the movie, and the *entire series even more*.
 Start at the beginning and you have some great summer TV for both of you.

With your theater production background you'll be impressed I know. It's simply top-notch. Enjoy!
You may need the captions, but only sometimes with the staff.


----------



## Kayelle

*Shirley Valentine, 1989, *one of my very favorite movies. The first time I saw it I could really relate to Shirley, but I never dreamed I would ever be on an island like Shirley's in Greece. 

Fast forward to 2007 when I had been widowed and married the Souschef on a neighboring Greek island. There was sure a lot of my story after 1989.
Because the SC and I have been remembering our wedding lately we watched it together and he saw it for the first time. This time we had captions for the British Speak, and I understood so much more. Souschef loved it almost as much as I do. Sigh...that restaurant..I'm still not sure just exactly how Shirley's story ended.

This is just a wonderful movie and I loved watching it together. It's on Amazon Prime.
https://www.amazon.com/Shirley-Valentine-Pauline-Collins/dp/B07HGDFF6X


----------



## kleenex

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5qKYrajRNwo


If you want to see a very nice piece of stop motion animation watch this...


----------



## CharlieD

Midway. If you like historical movies. If you are interested in war movies, this movie is for you. Excellent.


----------



## DaveSoMD

Kayelle said:


> Oh Dave...I just loved the movie, and the *entire series even more*.
> Start at the beginning and you have some great summer TV for both of you.
> 
> With your theater production background you'll be impressed I know. It's simply top-notch. Enjoy!
> You may need the captions, but only sometimes with the staff.


I think once we get through the three series were watching now we will probably start on it. I don't want to have four going or I'll never get any yard work or chores done after dinner lol.


----------



## GotGarlic

kleenex said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5qKYrajRNwo
> 
> 
> If you want to see a very nice piece of stop motion animation watch this...


This was really sweet, kleenex. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Just Cooking

Not a genre of movie I'd search for but, I will watch anything staring Charlize Theron..

The Old Guard- Netflix

"A group of mercenaries, all centuries-old immortals with the ability to heal themselves, discover someone is onto their secret, and they must fight to protect their freedom."

Loved it..  

Ross


----------



## dragnlaw

Just Cooking said:


> Not a genre of movie I'd search for but, I will watch anything staring Charlize Theron..
> 
> The Old Guard- Netflix
> 
> "A group of mercenaries, all centuries-old immortals with the ability to heal themselves, discover someone is onto their secret, and they must fight to protect their freedom."
> 
> Loved it..
> 
> Ross



Great! thanks for the thumbs up,  I had already put it on my list..   - mercs and immortals - just my thing.  and I will usually watch anything with her too.


----------



## dragnlaw

Almost forgot!  Watched Devils and Angels last week - had already seen it but was a while ago - still good. 

Last night watched The DaVinci Code - thought I had seen it but realized I had only read the book, never saw the movie til last night.  Still good.

Believe I've also read Devils and Angels but really don't remember. 

l remember asking my Optometrist is it was really possible to take someone's eye out (the person was dead) and then use it for the scan to open the safe as they did.  She laughed and said She'd never thought about it but it would probably depend on the time frame of the person dying and getting the eye to the scan. After a period of time (she didn't elaborate how long) the eyeball would deteriorate and no longer be able to be "read" by a scanner.


----------



## Kayelle

Just Cooking said:


> Not a genre of movie I'd search for but, I will watch anything staring *Charlize Theron..*
> 
> *The Old Guard- Netflix
> *
> "A group of mercenaries, all centuries-old immortals with the ability to heal themselves, discover someone is onto their secret, and they must fight to protect their freedom."
> 
> Loved it..
> 
> Ross




We both loved that movie too Ross!! Not only was it unlike anything I would have chosen to watch, I thought the premise of the story fascinating and well told. 

Theron is one of the great actresses of our time I think. 

Who can ever forget her as the mass murderer of men? She was so *UGLY *in that movie, I could hardly believe it was her. Did you see her in that?
I can't remember the name of the movie.


----------



## Just Cooking

Kayelle said:


> We both loved that movie too Ross!! Not only was it unlike anything I would have chosen to watch, I thought the premise of the story fascinating and well told.
> 
> *Theron is one of the great actresses of our time I think.
> *
> Who can ever forget her as the mass murderer of men? She was so *UGLY *in that movie, I could hardly believe it was her. Did you see her in that?
> *I can't remember the name of the movie.*



"Monster" was the movie which convinced me that I'd watch anything she acted in.. 

Ross


----------



## Kayelle

Just Cooking said:


> *"Monster"* was the movie which convinced me that I'd watch anything she acted in..
> 
> Ross




*YES......Monster !! 
*


What a remarkable talent she is. I learned much about her I didn't know with this video. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=evVQbFzQEs0


----------



## CharlieD

Just Cooking said:


> Not a genre of movie I'd search for but, I will watch anything staring Charlize Theron..
> 
> The Old Guard- Netflix
> 
> "A group of mercenaries, all centuries-old immortals with the ability to heal themselves, discover someone is onto their secret, and they must fight to protect their freedom."
> 
> Loved it..
> 
> Ross



Yes, loved it too. Can't wait for sequel.


----------



## Lisa B

Cooking Goddess said:


> Two movies in one weekend?  I'm turning into my husband! [emoji3] Himself is a big TV watcher. Big "old movie" watcher. I usually find other things to do.
> 
> On Friday, we dusted off an old movie via Roku, "*Donnie Brasco*". Johnny Depp plays the lead, an FBI agent who infiltrates the Mob. Al Pacino plays mafioso member "Lefty" who takes Brasco under his wing. Good, basic mob movie. I've been fascinated with the Mafia ever since I was a teen and found out that the brother-in-law of my uncle-in-law was the Cleveland mob's "accountant".   I always wondered how he and his wife afforded such a fabulous house. Then fast forward with our own personal encounter with FBI agents scouring our first house to make sure we had not been bugged by the Mod due to our next door neighbors having interactions with the Mob. They ended up going into WitSec.
> 
> Tonight, we got around to watching something new, "*Knives Out*". Like all of you who have already seen it. we loved it. What amazes me, though, is how old some of the actresses looked. Himself thought that Jamie Lee Curtis was older than he is (71) and was surprised to find out that she is only 61. Did I mention how much we loved this movie?
> 
> Now looking forward to "Hamilton", dropping on Disney+ on Friday.


What did you think of Hamilton?

I'm a long time fan of the soundtrack who finally saw it live last year, but had nosebleed seats. 

I loved seeing the facial expressions!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Lisa, we haven't seen it yet. By the time I get ready to sit down for the night I decide I'm too tired to make it through 3+ hours. I'll get there soon - I'm afraid that Disney will pull it before I get the chance!


----------



## Lisa B

Cooking Goddess said:


> Lisa, we haven't seen it yet. By the time I get ready to sit down for the night I decide I'm too tired to make it through 3+ hours. I'll get there soon - I'm afraid that Disney will pull it before I get the chance!


I honestly had to watch it 1 act at a time. I loved it but was still nodding off by intermission. [emoji1]


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Sounds like a good idea, Lisa. It's not like we don't know how it ends!


We did take the time to watch a movie that ranks in the top three favorites of Loverly:s list that neither of us had seen: The Princess Bride. Now we understand so many of the memes that cycle through Facebook! [emoji38]


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> Sounds like a good idea, Lisa. It's not like we don't know how it ends!
> 
> 
> We did take the time to watch a movie that ranks in the top three favorites of Loverly:s list that neither of us had seen: The Princess Bride. Now we understand so many of the memes that cycle through Facebook! [emoji38]



"As you wish"


----------



## Bakersdozen73

We watched "Knives Out" and "Last Blood"  last night.


----------



## GotGarlic

Cooking Goddess said:


> Sounds like a good idea, Lisa. It's not like we don't know how it ends!
> 
> 
> We did take the time to watch a movie that ranks in the top three favorites of Loverly:s list that neither of us had seen: The Princess Bride. Now we understand so many of the memes that cycle through Facebook! [emoji38]


I haven't seen it, either. Which service is it on?


----------



## Cooking Goddess

It's a freebie on Disney+. Actually, both Hamilton and The Princess Bride are free with a Disney+ account. Loverly added us as family since she and her SO have it for the three kids. Or four, if you count Loverly. [emoji38]


----------



## CharlieD

I love SF.  My earliest memories of movies I watched are SF movies. So the other day I watched 3022 on Netflix. To say it it was bad is to say nothing. 
Do not bother. Do not waist your time.


----------



## GotGarlic

Cooking Goddess said:


> It's a freebie on Disney+. Actually, both Hamilton and The Princess Bride are free with a Disney+ account. Loverly added us as family since she and her SO have it for the three kids. Or four, if you count Loverly. [emoji38]


Darn, we don't have that [emoji17]


----------



## dragnlaw

GotGarlic said:


> Darn, we don't have that [emoji17]



Before I got Netflix for myself I piggybacked off my daughter in Edmonton. 
LOL - you must know someone near by that you could piggyback off of, like say in Washington State? this is how far apart we are

Didn't cost her anything extra.  Then I got Disney off my son, but I think it's free anyhow. Maybe not Disney+ but never looked.


----------



## Just Cooking

Watched the 1999 dark comedy, "Cookies Fortune" on Netflix. It was a fun movie.

After learning that her aunt, an elderly Mississippi widow (Patricia Neal), has taken her own life, Camille (Glenn Close) hatches an unusual postmortem plan. With her sister (Julianne Moore) in tow, Camille hides evidence that points to suicide, deciding instead to make the death look like a murder. Her scheme, fueled by vanity and greed, is not victimless, as it appears that a local handyman (Charles S. Dutton) might take the fall for a crime that never occurred.

Lots of B movie stars in it..  

Ross


----------



## Cooking Goddess

They used to be A stars, *Ross*. They must have been for me to recognize the names. I'll have to remember to run that title past Himself
~Edit: just looked at the full cast list. Wow, lots of interesting names. People from TV, movies - and the daughter of a rock star, Liv Tyler. Quite a mix of cast members.


While I was finishing up getting Sunday supper plated, Himself was scanning the selection on either Roku or Prime or Disney+. I can't keep them straight. Roku is ours, we piggyback on Loverly's account for the other two. Anyway, while looking for a movie to watch he said "didn't you used to read books by an author Janet Evanovich?" Why, yes I did. Her first book, *One for the Money*, was made into a movie. He actually suggested it. No surprise - Katherine Heigl played the lead and he likes Katherine Heigl.  It was actually a decent movie - I usually don't like the ones made from series that I've read, since the actors on the screen rarely match up with my mental picture of the characters. This one worked - although I would have cast Dwayne Johnson as "Ranger".


----------



## CharlieD

I've done it again. Movie is called 1 BR, it is not a horror flick, but might as well could have been, because the movie is horrendous. 

On the other hand I watched The sleepover (2020). It really is a kids movie, but it was funny.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Bakersdozen73 said:


> We watched "Knives Out" and "Last Blood"  last night.



Loved "Knives Out".


----------



## Cloying

Just finished watching the "The Old Guard", quite a good movie.


----------



## dragnlaw

Hello Cloying and Welcome to DC! 

Yes I really enjoy that movie as well.  They've left it open for a sequel - so hope it happens, that is without degrading into a TV serial. 

Halmstad, in Sweden?  We have other members here from Sweden. Welcome again!


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Last night I watched Casablanca for the umpteenth time on Turner Classic Movies.


----------



## kleenex

Just to let people know Netflix is now giving away a few items for *FREE*

https://www.netflix.com/watch-free

How long will you be able to watch the Oscar Nominated movie The Two Popes I do not know but it is FREE!!


----------



## Andy M.

Last night we watched “Firewall” with Harrison Ford. We enjoyed it.


----------



## Just Cooking

kleenex said:


> Just to let people know Netflix is now giving away a few items for *FREE*
> 
> https://www.netflix.com/watch-free
> 
> How long will you be able to watch the Oscar Nominated movie The Two Popes I do not know but it is FREE!!



Watched this a while back, at no cost. Think it was Netflix but, perhaps Prime.

Ross


----------



## CharlieD

Ford versus Ferrari. Excellent. 

Don’t want to give any details , but one thing it shows how top heavy companies can stifle the progress.


----------



## CharlieD

Cloying said:


> Just finished watching the "The Old Guard", quite a good movie.





Yes. I liked it too. Problem is it’s absolutely Not memorable , like most stuff holiwood puts out nowadays


----------



## valery73

*House of Paper*

Last winter we saw the "House of Paper" on Netflix. It's really very brilliant. We can't wait for the new series to come out.

Valery.


----------



## dragnlaw

Watched Equalizer 2, with Denzil Washingont.  Not quite as good as the first but loved it anyhow.  Love good guys prevail over bad!  s


----------



## CharlieD

Shadow of the moon, another stinker on the Netflix.


----------



## GotGarlic

We watched "A League of Their Own recently. Fun and interesting movie with one of DH's favorite lines: "There's no crying in baseball!" [emoji1787] [emoji461]


----------



## Cheryl J

GotGarlic said:


> We watched "A League of Their Own recently. Fun and interesting movie with one of DH's favorite lines: "There's no crying in baseball!" [emoji1787] [emoji461]



Yep, Tyler says that and he's never even seen that movie.


----------



## GotGarlic

Cheryl J said:


> Yep, Tyler says that and he's never even seen that movie.  [emoji38]


----------



## CharlieD

Sleep doctor. I wish I red that it was based on Steven King novel before. I would not bother watching. 
I’ve never read anything of his. But all the movies I have seen been at best mediocre.


----------



## Vinylhanger

Just watched Debt Collector 2.  It was a lot of fun.  Can't take it too seriously, but if you just want a popcorn flick, it's a good one.


----------



## CharlieD

From now on I think I’m going to be watching kids movies only. They might be silly, they might be goofy , but least they are light hearted and easy to watch. 
Saw My Spy the other day. Very cute. 
Definitely not the nonsense I have seen lately. 
Recommend.


----------



## GotGarlic

Just remembered, we also recently watched "The Client," based on the book by John Grisham. Very good movie. I love reading his novels and this was a great rendition on film.


----------



## GotGarlic

CharlieD said:


> From now on I think I’m going to be watching kids movies only. They might be silly, they might be goofy , but least they are light hearted and easy to watch.
> Saw My Spy the other day. Very cute.
> Definitely not the nonsense I have seen lately.
> Recommend.


I hear ya. The Finding Nemo movies are really good, as well as the animated one about dogs.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I'm on a Star Wars binge, again...


----------



## dragnlaw

1. Last night started to watch Rogue Warfar - lasted about maybe 10 minutes then gave it another 5 minutes to see if it would redeem itself...  Dumped it. 

2. Last night started to watch Dah Blood - lasted about maybe 10 minutes then gave it another 5 minutes to see if it would redeem itself...  Got Dumped.

3.  Last night settled for IpMan 4 Finale.  Did not disappoint. I'm pretty sure they took a few liberties with his life story but very entertaining non-the-less. Best to watch all of them in sequence, if this is your type of movie.


----------



## kleenex

Okay I finally watched The Two Popes movie.   I fully though it was a solid movie that had some great acting by the two main actors in the movie.

Certainly worth all the nominations it got.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

_Resistance _with Jesse Eisenberg, it was very good. It's about the Jews who fought with the French Resistance during WWII.


----------



## CharlieD

dragnlaw said:


> ....
> 
> 
> 
> 3.  Last night settled for IpMan 4 Finale.  Did not disappoint. I'm pretty sure they took a few liberties with his life story but very entertaining non-the-less. Best to watch all of them in sequence, if this is your type of movie.





Even though IpMan are typical Kung fu movies, what I liked about them, is the fact that they are based on the life of a real person


----------



## Just Cooking

kleenex said:


> Okay I finally watched The Two Popes movie.   I fully though it was a solid movie that had some great acting by the two main actors in the movie.
> 
> Certainly worth all the nominations it got.



I agree...  

Ross


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I've moved on to _Pacific Rim_.


----------



## GotGarlic

We watched "Rocket Man" about Elton John, last weekend. It was really good. The ups and downs he suffered are so sad. I'm glad he's doing well now.


----------



## dragnlaw

GotGarlic said:


> We watched "Rocket Man" about Elton John, last weekend. It was really good. The ups and downs he suffered are so sad. I'm glad he's doing well now.



yes!  so want to see that movie!


----------



## dragnlaw

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I've moved on to _Pacific Rim_.


 Never watched.  Read a couple of the books but somehow the movies never got me.  

 Is it better than I think?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

dragnlaw said:


> Never watched.  Read a couple of the books but somehow the movies never got me.
> 
> Is it better than I think?



Never read the books, but I really enjoy the movies. Watching _Hansel & Gretel_now.  I'm thinking it's a _Game of Thrones_ weekend.


----------



## dragnlaw

After looking it up I realize that I confused 'Pacific Rim' with 'Rimworld'.  Have neither read nor seen 'Pacific Rim'.  oops


----------



## PrincessFiona60

dragnlaw said:


> After looking it up I realize that I confused 'Pacific Rim' with 'Rimworld'.  Have neither read nor seen 'Pacific Rim'.  oops



LOL!  Pacific Rim - giant robots used to fight Kaiju - giant monsters. Based on Japanese manga.

Have never heard of "Rimworld" but after looking it up, I would watch a movie based on it.


----------



## roadfix

Watched a good thriller, The Frozen Ground, on Netflix!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

We watched "The Monuments Men" a couple days ago. Himself was annoyed by many historical inaccuracies. Since I didn't notice them, I thought the movie was good. Not great. It wasn't the worst we've seen, but it wasn't the best. If you're looking for a movie about art recovery from the Nazis, "Woman in Gold" is far superior.


----------



## Just Cooking

We watched Enola Holmes today, on Netflix.

Cute movie.  

Ross


----------



## CharlieD

Just Cooking said:


> We watched Enola Holmes today, on Netflix.
> 
> 
> 
> Cute movie.
> 
> 
> 
> Ross





So did I. Loved it. It is really so cute. By far better than all adults ( I don’t mean xxx adults) movies I have seen lately.


----------



## dragnlaw

Followed your lead and watched it last night..  really good!


----------



## kleenex

If you liked the classic movie Days Of Thunder and want to see a making of feature for this movie watch this:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rH4uSL7gVOU


----------



## Andy M.

I don't watch a lot of movies as SO and I have different tastes. However, she's away for a week.

Last night I re-watched what I consider the absolute best western I've ever seen. Tombstone. All-star cast and lots of action. It's worth a look if you're interested in the genré.


----------



## Just Cooking

Good western, Andy.

I need to watch it again. Fortunately, for me, Jeannie likes westerns also, especially with Sam Elliot in them.

Ross


----------



## Cooking Goddess

As far as I'm concerned, Sam Elliott could read a phone book and I'd watch it. [emoji16]


----------



## Just Cooking

Cooking Goddess said:


> As far as I'm concerned, Sam Elliott could read a phone book and I'd watch it. [emoji16]



Jeannie sends a high five..  

Ross


----------



## roadfix

Andy M. said:


> Last night I re-watched what I consider the absolute best western I've ever seen. Tombstone. All-star cast and lots of action. It's worth a look if you're interested in the genré.





I absolutely agree.   
Not a big fan of western movies but I’ve watched this movie 4 or 5 times over the years.


----------



## Andy M.

roadfix said:


> I absolutely agree.
> Not a big fan of western movies but I’ve watched this movie 4 or 5 times over the years.



I think my next viewing venture will be "Gone in 60 Seconds". It's scheduled to record sometime this week.


----------



## Andy M.

OK. As part of my "SO is out of town" viewing options, I watched The Avengers-Age of Ultron".  I thought it was awful. I'm not a big fan of superhero movies although I enjoyed the Iron Man series. This movie was just bizarre. It appeared to be an effort to include as many bizzaro bits as possible. I think I'll pass on the later Avengers movies.


----------



## CharlieD

Travel. On the plane watched Bait. Speaking of horrible. Oh, my ...


----------



## CharlieD

Just my luck. Emma. One disaster after another. They called it comedy, more like a horror flick, where movie itself is so horrible.


----------



## kleenex

The next thing I watched which you can view for free is the super cute and enjoyable documentary short called The Love Bugs.    You only have until December 7 2020 says the link:

https://www.pbs.org/video/the-love-bugs-sywsod/

This looks at a long time married couple of over 50 years and the very massive bug collection they have.  You get to hear stories from their bug collecting journey and you get to see a small piece of the massive collection they have.

Take the toughly 30 minutes to watch.


----------



## Just Cooking

Just watched, on Netflix, The Midnight Sky

The Midnight Sky is a 2020 American science fiction film directed by George Clooney, based on the 2016 novel Good Morning, Midnight by Lily Brooks-Dalton.
A lone scientist in the Arctic races to contact a crew of astronauts returning home to a mysterious global catastrophe.

Scifi/Space movies are not what we search for but, we enjoyed this movie.

Ross


----------



## Andy M.

I've set out to watch the Star Wars movies in chronological order. 

I started at Episode I and have watched through Episode VII. Two more to go.


----------



## GotGarlic

We watched "Moonstruck" with Cher and Nicolas Cage last night. I had never seen the entire movie before. We enjoyed it.
https://youtu.be/Vzdyo-Qe960


----------



## dragnlaw

I've gotten into the Madalorian.  Will have to watch all the Star W's , as you say, in order.  My son keeps commenting on past characters in them and I never have a clue what he's talking about...  

Last night watched Flubber with my grand.daughter.   Been so long since I saw the original have no idea if it was following true to the story.  But did anyone know it was "loosely" based on a Professor from ... (oops, I forget, Yale or something) who used to have "explosive" demo's in class.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

I've been so very busy lately, 
I haven't watched much of any thing.
But this past week I did watch:

Cinderella The Movie - it was just okay
Peter Rabbit - meh
Bad Santa - really bad movie - don't bother! 

I wanted to watch Let Him Go with Kevin Costner and Diane Lane, 
but howdy-dowdy!  It's $19.99 just to *RENT* the dang movie!
I'll wait ... 

We stream all of our video watching on our TV, 
we no longer have regular "tv" and we haven't
been to a movie house since we were selling our home
in Southern Arizona, back in 2015-2016, and had to out of the Open Houses.

From what I'm understanding, with the craziness
of 2020, that's how most folks are watching movies now...
Stream it ... not go to the movie house ... which is
fine by me.  I'd rather lounge on our comfy sofa 
in my PJ's with the snack and adult beverage of my choice


----------



## Just Cooking

For the first time in 10 months, we went to the movie theater. Almost empty (maybe 20 people), first showing of the day. 

*News of the World*

IMDb *Tom Hanks* and *Helena Zengel
*
Five years after the end of the Civil War, Capt. Jefferson Kyle Kidd crosses paths with a 10-year-old girl taken by the Kiowa people. Forced to return to her aunt and uncle, Kidd agrees to escort the child across the harsh and unforgiving plains of Texas. However, the long journey soon turns into a fight for survival as the traveling companions encounter danger at every turn -- both human and natural.

Loved this movie. Tom Hanks was.. well.. Tom Hanks.. Always enjoyable.
That said, we were enthralled by the performance of 12 year old Helena Zengel. This is a young lady to watch for.

If you like Hanks and serious westerns, go see this.  

Ross


----------



## CharlieD

Proximity. If you ever hear that’s what showing, ran. Ran fast. It was so bad, I can’t even describe.


----------



## FrankZ

Last night we watch The Professor and the Madman on Netflix.

We rather enjoyed it.


----------



## GotGarlic

FrankZ said:


> Last night we watch The Professor and the Madman on Netflix.
> 
> We rather enjoyed it.


Wow, I didn't know there was a movie! I loved the book. Thanks for mentioning it.


----------



## GotGarlic

FrankZ said:


> Last night we watch The Professor and the Madman on Netflix.
> 
> We rather enjoyed it.





GotGarlic said:


> Wow, I didn't know there was a movie! I loved the book. Thanks for mentioning it.


We watched it last night. Very well done and closely followed the book.


----------



## FrankZ

GotGarlic said:


> We watched it last night. Very well done and closely followed the book.



We didn't know anything about it, just saw it listed and said "why not?"


----------



## Janet H

Just Cooking said:


> Just watched, on Netflix, The Midnight Sky
> 
> The Midnight Sky is a 2020 American science fiction film directed by George Clooney, based on the 2016 novel Good Morning, Midnight by Lily Brooks-Dalton.
> A lone scientist in the Arctic races to contact a crew of astronauts returning home to a mysterious global catastrophe.
> 
> Scifi/Space movies are not what we search for but, we enjoyed this movie.
> 
> Ross




Interesting - I watched this last night and was looking forward to this latest Clooney release.  Sadly I found it a 2 hour waste of time - possibly the worst movie I've seen in years.

I noticed that google reviews of Midnight Sky are running 2 ways .. "I loved this movie" or "I hated this movie"  with very few mediocre reviews.  Really interesting as usually you see a wide variety of opinion.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

We watched Sister Of The Groom ...  *not* a great movie, don't bother paying the $6.99 on FandangoNow!


----------



## FrankZ

Janet H said:


> Interesting - I watched this last night and was looking forward to this latest Clooney release.  Sadly I found it a 2 hour waste of time - possibly the worst movie I've seen in years.
> 
> I noticed that google reviews of Midnight Sky are running 2 ways .. "I loved this movie" or "I hated this movie"  with very few mediocre reviews.  Really interesting as usually you see a wide variety of opinion.



I watched it, Kathleen fell asleep during it.  I should have.  It was horrible.

Last night we watched Wonder Woman 1984.  It was better than Midnight Sky, but not by much.


----------



## Kathleen

You really can gauge a movie's worthiness by how long it takes me to fall asleep.  If I make it all of the way through, it is obviously over-the-top awesome.  

Movie critics and such have nothing on me.


----------



## Vinylhanger

Andy M. said:


> I've set out to watch the Star Wars movies in chronological order.
> 
> I started at Episode I and have watched through Episode VII. Two more to go.


There are only three true Star Wars movies.

The rest are just cash grabbing pablum.

That being said, enjoy.  Lol.


----------



## Vinylhanger

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> I've been so very busy lately,
> I haven't watched much of any thing.
> But this past week I did watch:
> 
> Cinderella The Movie - it was just okay
> Peter Rabbit - meh
> Bad Santa - really bad movie - don't bother!
> 
> I wanted to watch Let Him Go with Kevin Costner and Diane Lane,
> but howdy-dowdy!  It's $19.99 just to *RENT* the dang movie!
> I'll wait ...
> 
> We stream all of our video watching on our TV,
> we no longer have regular "tv" and we haven't
> been to a movie house since we were selling our home
> in Southern Arizona, back in 2015-2016, and had to out of the Open Houses.
> 
> From what I'm understanding, with the craziness
> of 2020, that's how most folks are watching movies now...
> Stream it ... not go to the movie house ... which is
> fine by me.  I'd rather lounge on our comfy sofa
> in my PJ's with the snack and adult beverage of my choice
> [emoji38]


I have noticed that.  20 bucks to rent a movie is insane.  I understand that they are theater run movies and would be more at a theater, especially with a family and food, etc.

However, 20 bucks is still a lot.  10 and I would rent every once in a while.  20, probably never.


----------



## dragnlaw

Watched E.T. last night with my son and grandchildren. My son was about 7 when he saw it in the theater. Says his older sister took him, I don't even remember! LOL 
One grandson "sort'a" liked it, a little slow.  The younger was upset with the music making it more 'scary' for him and went off to play on the 'puter. 

I actually understood how he felt, - he kept thinking it was the movie 'IT', which he's never seen but knows it is a really scary movie...  and the music wasn't helping. I tried to re-assure him Gramma would never watch it if scary, to which my son laughed and said that was absolutely true! 

I use my son as a quick reference, rather than IMDB, as in - "Son, should I watch this movie that's on?"  reply...  "No, mom, it has blah, blah, blah in it" ... "OK, thanks, bye" and Mom changes the channel.


----------



## simonbaker

Started watching the movie series on Netflix "You"
Kind of a sugar coated Dexter series'.  We're on  season 2.   It's a little disturbing but it makes you want to keep watching it.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Busy binging the "Warehouse 13" series on Prime.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Vinylhanger said:


> I have noticed that.  20 bucks to rent a movie is insane.  I understand that they are theater run movies and would be more at a theater, especially with a family and food, etc.
> 
> However, 20 bucks is still a lot.  *10 and I would rent every once in a while*.  20, probably never.



That's what DH said too *Vinyl* !! 
"Twenty bucks? what are they nuts? I'm not buying the dang movie!" 
Our movie house is $5/Senior and I stash our snacks in my over-sized handbag as well two bottles of water ... that has served us well in the past.  But like I said, we haven't gone to watch a movie at the theatre since 2015/2016.
I do understand that one the places here in Cowboyville has a bar as well  and with the way that folks wear their PJ's and fuzzy slippers to the market, I suppose I could do that in the theatre too


----------



## CharlieD

Just watched Wonder Woman 1984. Wow, another stinker.


----------



## kleenex

If you want to look at something that appeared at the 2020 Sundance Film Festival why not take a look at The Mole Agent.    This is about a guy that goes undercover at a nursing home.   This piece is fully English subtitled as you are going to need it.

The Mole Agent | POV | PBS


----------



## Just Cooking

We enjoyed *The Dig *on Netflix, today.

The Dig is a drama film directed by Simon Stone, based on the 2007 novel of the same name by John Preston, which reimagines the events of the 1939 excavation of Sutton Hoo. It stars Carey Mulligan, Ralph Fiennes, Lily James, Johnny Flynn, Ben Chaplin, Ken Stott, Archie Barnes and Monica Dolan. Wikipedia

Ross


----------



## CharlieD

We saw two movies last week. Both based on tru stories. Was very interesting. First one was Dark Waters, 2019, and the second one The Dig, 2021. 
First is about the fight against DuPont. 
Second an archeological excavation, that was done practically by one man. England, 1939. 
No sex, no violence, and yet very captivating. Very well made.


----------



## kleenex

Just watched the Bohemian Rhapsody Movie and I did like it.   I can easily see how Rami was so worth of the major award nominations he got for that roll.


----------



## kleenex

If you want to look at a documentary on the 9to5 movement started by a bunch of women in the 1970's in Boston this documentary is for you:

https://www.pbs.org/independentlens/videos/9to5-the-story-of-a-movement/

They have it up on the website until March 3rd.

You certainly do learn a whole lot about the movement that did go nationwide only to wind up going poof in the end.   This documentary is really nicely done and could get an Oscar nomination.


----------



## FrankZ

We watched Unhinged last night.  

It was for rent for $6 or for buy for $5.  So we can watch it as much as we want now.


----------



## CharlieD

kleenex said:


> Just watched the Bohemian Rhapsody Movie and I did like it.   I can easily see how Rami was so worth of the major award nominations he got for that roll.





Somehow Rami robs me in the wrong way, I don’t like him, don’t like to watch anything with him in it, but he did great job. Movie was very good.


----------



## Just Cooking

Today we enjoyed, on Netflix

The Professor and the Madman (2019) - IMDb
www.imdb.com 
Directed by Farhad Safinia. With Mel Gibson, Sean Penn, Eddie Marsan, Natalie Dormer. 
Professor James Murray begins work compiling words for the first edition of the Oxford English Dictionary in the mid-19th century, and receives over 10,000 entries from a patient at Broadmoor Criminal Lunatic Asylum, Dr. William Minor. 

We felt it to be well done and well acted.

Ross


----------



## FrankZ

Just Cooking said:


> Today we enjoyed, on Netflix
> 
> The Professor and the Madman (2019) - IMDb
> www.imdb.com
> Directed by Farhad Safinia. With Mel Gibson, Sean Penn, Eddie Marsan, Natalie Dormer.
> Professor James Murray begins work compiling words for the first edition of the Oxford English Dictionary in the mid-19th century, and receives over 10,000 entries from a patient at Broadmoor Criminal Lunatic Asylum, Dr. William Minor.
> 
> We felt it to be well done and well acted.
> 
> Ross



We enjoyed that one.


----------



## Just Cooking

Just watched *Radium Girls *on Netflix.

Early in the 20th century, women work at the U.S. Radium Factory, painting glow in the dark watches, unaware of the dangers of working with radium.

IMO, this is very well done. An enjoyable cast, I'm not familiar with. 

Ross


----------



## roadfix

Greyhound
Excellent film, Tom Hanks as Naval captain protecting an allied convoy from U boat attacks over the North Atlantic.


----------



## kleenex

The next Documentary I saw that you can watch for free for a limited time is called:

Mr. SOUL!

I say this is a must see look at the TV show called SOUL! which was mainly hosted by Ellis Haizlip in the last 60's to early 70's.  If you did not even know this show existed now you will.  This was certainly a show that was ahead of its time.  It had the hot stars and some controversial figures on it as well.  Ellis Haizlip was an interesting character for sure.

https://www.pbs.org/independentlens/videos/mr-soul/


----------



## Andy M.

I re-watched Pulp Fiction. I appreciate it more after the re-watch.


----------



## Just Cooking

Andy M. said:


> I re-watched Pulp Fiction. I appreciate it more after the re-watch.



I've watched that a bunch of times. I'm not one to re-watch many movies but, it took me a few times to make certain I caught everything Quentin Tarantino put into that movie. It is one of my all time favorite movies. 

Ross


----------



## FrankZ

We are starting I Care A Lot


----------



## kleenex

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1HAGuju_yKY


and this one...


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EpaLbYFVfbQ


Both of these are nice and short animated pieces.   I like the first one more.


----------



## FrankZ

We watched "I Care a Lot" on Netflix.  That was pretty darn good.

Then we watched "Operation Finale"  Also good but not as funny.


----------



## roadfix

Watched ‘Operation Finale’ on Netflix a couple nights ago...it was a ok.

Watched ‘I Care A Lot’ tonight
 ....thought it was pretty good.


----------



## phinz

Literally watching David Gilmour - Live at Royal Albert Hall while I'm sitting here in my office.


----------



## lastmanstanding

Watched "The Secret of My Success" today. Yesterday was the "Cannonball Run."


----------



## CharlieD

Coming 2 America.  I have not seen anything that politically incorrect in years. It was sexist, it was stereotypical, it was degrading. I can’t believe African American community is not up in arms against this garbage of a movie.


----------



## lastmanstanding

Lock Stock and Two Smoking Barrels. After a long time. Still enjoyed it.


----------



## roadfix

Nomadland 
Not too bad a movie....
I follow a couple of van dwellers on You Tube so I had an interest in this movie.


----------



## Just Cooking

We spent and hour and 45 minutes, laughing and cringing.

Watched The Mirror Crack'd (1980)  
Agatha Christie's sleuth Miss Marple (Angela Lansbury) and her Scotland Yard nephew (Edward Fox) find poison on a 1950s movie set.

Angela Lansbury , Tony Curtis , Rock Hudson , Kim Novak , Elizabeth Taylor 	

An aging Kim & Elizabeth, playing aging actors.
An aging Rock & Tony playing an aging director and producer.
Angela @54 actually played an older woman.

It had to be big $$$ or narcissism to lure Rock, Tony, Kim and Elizabeth into making this movie.  

Ross


----------



## dragnlaw

Thank you JC, will watch that tonight!  Love both Angela L. and any of the Miss Marple ones.

Argh!!!  it's not available in my area!


----------



## lastmanstanding

Just Cooking said:


> We spent and hour and 45 minutes, laughing and cringing.
> 
> Watched The Mirror Crack'd (1980)
> Agatha Christie's sleuth Miss Marple (Angela Lansbury) and her Scotland Yard nephew (Edward Fox) find poison on a 1950s movie set.
> 
> Angela Lansbury , Tony Curtis , Rock Hudson , Kim Novak , Elizabeth Taylor
> 
> An aging Kim & Elizabeth, playing aging actors.
> An aging Rock & Tony playing an aging director and producer.
> Angela @54 actually played an older woman.
> 
> It had to be big $$$ or narcissism to lure Rock, Tony, Kim and Elizabeth into making this movie.
> 
> Ross


I had never heard of this series. IMDB reviews are good. Started downloading.


----------



## Just Cooking

lastmanstanding said:


> I had never heard of this series. IMDB reviews are good. Started downloading.



We watch various Miss Marple offerings on BritBox. A lot of fun with various women in the lead role. Some series, some stand alone movies.

Ross


----------



## Kathleen

We watched _Supervised_ starring Tom Beringer, Louis Gossett Junior, Beau Bridges and many others.  It's a comedy about a retirement home for superheroes.  We enjoyed it.


----------



## lastmanstanding

Kathleen said:


> We watched _Supervised_ starring Tom Beringer, Louis Gossett Junior, Beau Bridges and many others.  It's a comedy about a retirement home for superheroes.  We enjoyed it.



Searched for the film and found that a Sri Lankan is in a leading role in it ! A fellow countryman
.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Kathleen said:


> We watched _Supervised_ starring Tom Beringer, Louis Gossett Junior, Beau Bridges and many others.  It's a comedy about a retirement home for superheroes.  We enjoyed it.



It had it's moments, enjoyable for fans of Superheroes.


----------



## FrankZ

Kathleen said:


> We watched _Supervised_ starring Tom Beringer, Louis Gossett Junior, Beau Bridges and many others.  It's a comedy about a retirement home for superheroes.  We enjoyed it.



We also watched Black Death that night.  It wasn't as funny as Supervised but it was pretty good for what it was.


----------



## Kathleen

PrincessFiona60 said:


> It had it's moments, enjoyable for fans of Superheroes.



I love superhero movies!


----------



## CharlieD

Yes day and Stardust. Kids movies are by far better today. No sex , no violence. Really simple pleasure to watch.


----------



## GilliAnne

I don't often watch a movie, but watched The Greatest Showman with the family on Saturday night. Our eldest brought it when he was visiting at the weekend. Very good - showed the importance of family, both biological and otherwise - the circus troupe were like a family to each other.

Gillian


----------



## Kathleen

I need a movie recommendation.  I've quarantined through most, it seems.  I love Bollywood, but Frank doesn't seem to appreciate it as I do!


----------



## lastmanstanding

Kathleen said:


> I need a movie recommendation.  I've quarantined through most, it seems.  I love Bollywood, but Frank doesn't seem to appreciate it as I do!


If you can tell us what genre you like I might be able to recommend some good films, except horror films of course. lol.


----------



## Kathleen

lastmanstanding said:


> If you can tell us what genre you like I might be able to recommend some good films, except horror films of course. lol.



Anything but Rom-Coms.  Including Horror.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Kathleen said:


> Anything but Rom-Coms.  Including Horror.



2067 interesting time travel from Australia

Postcard Killer - excellent who dun it


----------



## lastmanstanding

Kathleen said:


> Anything but Rom-Coms.  Including Horror.


 Eastern Promises
Goodfellas
Reservoir Dogs
Catch me if you can
The Shawshank Redemption
Inglourious Basterds 

Fargo
Hopscotch
LA Confidential
The Hateful Eight
Pirates of the Caribbean 1,2,3,and 5
Gangster Squad
In Bruges 

Heat (1995)
Point Break (1991)
The Constant Gardener


----------



## PrincessFiona60

_Vanguard _with Jackie Chan - forgettable.


----------



## Just Cooking

*Philomena*

Doesn't happen often but, this movie touched my heart.

On Netflix.

Philomena (film) - Wikipedia
Philomena is a 2013 drama film directed by Stephen Frears, based on the 2009 book The Lost Child of Philomena Lee by journalist Martin Sixsmith. Starring *Judi Dench* and *Steve Coogan*, it tells the true story of Philomena Lee's 50-year search for her adopted son and Sixsmith's efforts to help her find him.

Ross


----------



## dragnlaw

Yes, Philomena is a good movie.


----------



## FrankZ

We just started  watching the new Mortal Kombat... cause someone says she wanted to see it.


----------



## dragnlaw

Just finished watching *Toy Story 4* with the grands...  was pretty good, considering I hadn't seen 2 or 3 and watched the original when it came out sometime mid-90's?


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

I started to watch Dirty Grandpa ...


----------



## Lee Vining

Casablanca. Uncut edition. Never gets old.


----------



## lastmanstanding

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> I started to watch Dirty Grandpa ...


I enjoyed that film.


----------



## FrankZ

We started Stowaway last night but needed to stop so we will finish it this evening.


----------



## CharlieD

I must have special talent. Yahoo posted positive review of Stowaway, Netflix movie. I decided to watch. 
Oh my. If you want to see a bad movie and waste hour and a half this is it. No wait, not just bad BAD, REALY BAD. I can't even describe how bad.


----------



## FrankZ

CharlieD said:


> I must have special talent. Yahoo posted positive review of Stowaway, Netflix movie. I decided to watch.
> Oh my. If you want to see a bad movie and waste hour and a half this is it. No wait, not just bad BAD, REALY BAD. I can't even describe how bad.



We watched it and thought it was pretty salvageable until about 10 minutes left.  They made the decision and it took the nosedive.

And it was pretty squishy on the science.


----------



## dragnlaw

Watched "Rocketman" last night - very good! 

highly recommend.  Meshed the music and life together in an excellent story.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

I got an "Instant Winner" ticket with my "Shop, Play, Win Monopoly"
from Safeway!! 

I cashed in on a Redbox movie and rented (streamed) 
Let Him Go
with Kevin Costner and Diane Lane 

WOW!

What a movie!


----------



## lastmanstanding

I'm watching the films on my laptop again and again. 

"Gold" is a good film I enjoyed watching.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

I watched Guilt Trip last night for free on the Roku Channel
I'll give it 7 out of 10 stars.


----------



## LPBeier

We watched "Without Remorse" with Micheal B Jordan. It was okay but of course he was great.


----------



## Lee Vining

We watched Money Ball last night. I liked it. 
Tried to watch Million Ways to Die in the West. It had some funny bits.


----------



## lastmanstanding

Lee Vining said:


> We watched Money Ball last night. I liked it.
> Tried to watch Million Ways to Die in the West. It had some funny bits.


I highly recommend Million Ways to Die in the West. I have it in my collection and I've watched it many times.


----------



## RobinWhite90

The Hunger Games 
This movie is hauntingly amazing. It give me this mysterious feeling, I don't know how to explain it.. Don't get me wrong, the other movies are amazing too but they give me different feelings. Does anyone else feel like this? Or is it just me?


----------



## kleenex

Who does not love a donut?  Who does not like to view something for free.

Why not watch the nicely produced documentary called "The Donut King."  It is about the journey of Cambodian refugee Ted Ngoy, who arrived in California in the 1970s and, through a mixture of diligence and luck, built a multi-million dollar donut empire up and down the West Coast. 

I though the documentary was nicely produced and very informative on the life Ted had.

https://www.pbs.org/independentlens/documentaries/the-donut-king/


----------



## Just Cooking

I am totally fascinated watching a 4 episode show on Netflix.

Los Angeles Times,
Netflix’s ‘High on the Hog’ reveals how Black cooking is the bedrock of American food.

Ross


----------



## Sue Lau

I watched "Those Who Wish Me Dead". It was okay. Not something I would watch  twice. But neither did I sit there afterwards wanting two hours of  my life back, IYKWIM.


----------



## dragnlaw

Penguin Bloom - about a magpie taken in by a family in need of healing.  I really enjoyed it.


----------



## CharlieD

RobinWhite90 said:


> The Hunger Games
> 
> ?



In my opinion it’s a communist propaganda. But then I lived in communist country. I’m used to it.


----------



## lynn_m

My family recently watched Army of the Dead on Netflix. I fell asleep. I seem to like documentaries more than everyone else


----------



## CharlieD

I like action movies. I like Mark Wahlberg. Just saw Infinite. Well, if you don't already have Paramount +, don't bother paying for it. It was ok, and they are setting up for sequel or a series, but I was not impressed.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

We watched "42" on Sunday.  Again. We didn't plan it that way, but about ten minutes into it we asked each other "didn't we see this already?". Kept watching since we weren't interested in anything else. I cried all over again during the scenes of man's inhumanity to man...


----------



## CharlieD

Cooking Goddess said:


> We watched "42" on Sunday.  Again. We didn't plan it that way, but about ten minutes into it we asked each other "didn't we see this already?". Kept watching since we weren't interested in anything else. I cried all over again during the scenes of man's inhumanity to man...



when are those inhumanities are going to stop/ We are living in 21 century and still acting like barbarians. Can't people see that hate doesn't do you any good?
Sad ....


----------



## Lee Vining

Of Mice and Men, the Gary Sinise version pop’d up free on You Tube. About 1/3 in it lost our attention. 
The 1939 movie seemed to work better.


----------



## Ross Martin

1917, about the worst movie I have ever seen.


Apparently from a cinematography angle, it is a triumph, using the 'single camera' technique, but from my pov, for sheer boredom that was the triumph.


----------



## Lee Vining

RE:1917:
Yeah I was expecting much more. 
One of those flix where ya seen the whole thing in a 60-90 second trailer.


----------



## Ross Martin

That's exactly it, and very disappointing.


----------



## GotGarlic

I forgot to mention, we saw "Cruella" a few weeks ago at our local Art Deco movie house that serves beer, wine, snacks and dinner. We really enjoyed it.
https://www.commodoretheatre.com/index.php


----------



## Lee Vining

GotGarlic said:


> I forgot to mention, we saw "Cruella" a few weeks ago at our local Art Deco movie house that serves beer, wine, snacks and dinner. We really enjoyed it.
> https://www.commodoretheatre.com/index.php



The audiences love it. 
The critics were sour at first but woke up and are giving it proper acclaim.


----------



## Lee Vining

When I was a little kid I walked through the 20.000 Leagues Under The Sea movie set exhibit at Disneyland. The movie fascinated me and the set was bigger than life. 

I saw the movie again a few decades back and thought something missing. 

I brought it up on Diz+ and I was right it was a shortened version before. They played the full length on Diz + and come to think of it - I liked the shortened version better.


----------



## Lee Vining

kleenex said:


> Who does not love a donut?  Who does not like to view something for free.
> 
> Why not watch the nicely produced documentary called "The Donut King."  It is about the journey of Cambodian refugee Ted Ngoy, who arrived in California in the 1970s and, through a mixture of diligence and luck, built a multi-million dollar donut empire up and down the West Coast.
> 
> I though the documentary was nicely produced and very informative on the life Ted had.
> 
> https://www.pbs.org/independentlens/documentaries/the-donut-king/



Good documentary. We lost track of what was going down a couple times but figured it out.


----------



## CharlieD

3 Days to kill. A bit violent, but I like Kevin Costner. I liked the movie.


----------



## Vinylhanger

Lee Vining said:


> When I was a little kid I walked through the 20.000 Leagues Under The Sea movie set exhibit at Disneyland. The movie fascinated me and the set was bigger than life.
> 
> 
> 
> I saw the movie again a few decades back and thought something missing.
> 
> 
> 
> I brought it up on Diz+ and I was right it was a shortened version before. They played the full length on Diz + and come to think of it - I liked the shortened version better.


That's like Apocolypse Now.  The long cut is interesting, but I see why they cut out what they did.  It flows better.

The cut out scenes just bog it down like needless speed bumps.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Vinylhanger said:


> That's like Apocolypse Now.  The long cut is interesting, but I see why they cut out what they did.  It flows better.
> 
> *The cut out scenes just bog it down like needless speed bumps.*



I call the "Rest Periods" not something you want during a fast paced movie.  Of course you can always dash to the bathroom when they happen.


----------



## Lee Vining

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I call the "Rest Periods" not something you want during a fast paced movie.  Of course you can always dash to the bathroom when they happen.



The bathroom breaks were how Jack Warner rated pre screenings of his productions. 
The more breaks the less he liked the movie.


----------



## dragnlaw

I rewatched "Good Morning Viet Nam" 

was just as funny the 2nd time as the first 

but also just as heartbreaking as all movies are that have anything to do with war - even comedies...


----------



## CharlieD

dragnlaw said:


> I rewatched "Good Morning Viet Nam"
> 
> was just as funny the 2nd time as the first
> 
> but also just as heartbreaking as all movies are that have anything to do with war - even comedies...



that is the good movie.


----------



## CharlieD

It’s not a movie, rather mini series. Quinn’s Gambit. I was hesitant to watch because in the past I didn’t like the main actress, but it was really good. Fictional story, but good TV.


----------



## Just Cooking

CharlieD said:


> It’s not a movie, rather mini series. Quinn’s Gambit. I was hesitant to watch because in the past I didn’t like the main actress, but it was really good. Fictional story, but good TV.



Tried to find this. Found it in book form but not in video.
I'm assuming you didn't mean Queen's Gambit, a movie we enjoyed.

Can you help me with finding it? 

Ross


----------



## Lee Vining

Busted out _Brooklyn_.
A very well done movie.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ekxPFTZm1Y


----------



## CharlieD

Just Cooking said:


> Tried to find this. Found it in book form but not in video.
> I'm assuming you didn't mean Queen's Gambit, a movie we enjoyed.
> 
> Can you help me with finding it?
> 
> Ross



It is on Netflix

https://www.netflix.com/watch/80234...23,1c4a63a3-e5ea-425b-b823-4ea2c8ecf73a_ROOT,


----------



## CharlieD

Lee Vining said:


> Busted out _Brooklyn_.
> A very well done movie.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ekxPFTZm1Y



It was well done.  So well done, I hated her in real life, still cannot watch anything with her in it.


----------



## GotGarlic

CharlieD said:


> It is on Netflix
> 
> https://www.netflix.com/watch/80234...23,1c4a63a3-e5ea-425b-b823-4ea2c8ecf73a_ROOT,


We loved "The Queen's Gambit." I don't remember ever seeing the main actress before. Where have you seen her?


----------



## Just Cooking

Lee Vining said:


> Busted out _Brooklyn_.
> A very well done movie.



Liked the preview. Have to check my places to watch.

Ross


----------



## Just Cooking

CharlieD said:


> It is on Netflix
> 
> https://www.netflix.com/watch/80234...23,1c4a63a3-e5ea-425b-b823-4ea2c8ecf73a_ROOT,



OK. Thank you.
Your post said, "Quinn’s Gambit" and I searched for that.

Queen's Gambit was very good.  

Ross


----------



## dragnlaw

Guess this little lady is on her way! 

Anya Taylor Joy


----------



## Just Cooking

dragnlaw said:


> Guess this little lady is on her way!
> 
> Anya Taylor Joy



We think she is pretty wonderful.  

Ross


----------



## CharlieD

Just Cooking said:


> OK. Thank you.
> Your post said, "Quinn’s Gambit" and I searched for that.
> 
> Queen's Gambit was very good.
> 
> Ross



 Never trust my spelling. I am terrible in any language. I speak 3 and none of them can I spell properly. 
Sorry about that.


----------



## CharlieD

dragnlaw said:


> Guess this little lady is on her way!
> 
> Anya Taylor Joy



I really think she is.


----------



## Just Cooking

CharlieD said:


> Never trust my spelling. I am terrible in any language. I speak 3 and none of them can I spell properly.
> Sorry about that.



No need for "sorry". 

I enjoy your postings, spelled correctly or not.  

and.... I barely speak one language and not always correctly. 

Ross


----------



## Lee Vining

Shadow of a Doubt. A B&W Hitchcock classic.
Watched it this morning, first viewing.
Excellent.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shadow_of_a_Doubt


----------



## skilletlicker

Watched Magic In the Moonlight this morning on Amazon Prime because it expires today. Colin Firth and Emma Stone. Pretty good.


----------



## skilletlicker

*Testament Of Youth*

I watched _Testament Of Youth_ last night. Based on an autobiographical World War I memoir by Vera Brittain, it is the best movie of its kind I've ever seen. Stars Alicia Vikander and Kit Harington and is currently streaming on Amazon Prime.


----------



## Just Cooking

skilletlicker said:


> I watched _Testament Of Youth_ last night. Based on an autobiographical World War I memoir by Vera Brittain, it is the best movie of its kind I've ever seen. Stars Alicia Vikander and Kit Harington and is currently streaming on Amazon Prime.



Appears to be my kind of movie. Added to my list.

Ross


----------



## CharlieD

The Tomorrow War. Ehh


----------



## Lee Vining

We watched Coco on Disney+ and though it a great story and fabulous CG animation.


----------



## cjmmytunes

Jackie Collins - Lady Boss on CNN


----------



## CharlieD

The Sum of all Fears. 2002. Like all Jack Ryan movies, it was good.


----------



## Silversage

We watched Queen Bees last weekend.  High school mean girls move to a retirement home!  Great cast.


----------



## Just Cooking

Today we watched, on Netflix, Judi Dench in Red Joan.

Based upon a true story. 

We adore her acting.

Ross


----------



## CharlieD

Gunpowder Milkshake, Netflix. How do I find these stupid movies i do not know. But it was ok, for a background noise, while I am working.


----------



## dragnlaw

LOL - Charlie, had to look it up - I'm all for off the wall and girl power, I thought it was pretty funny.  No merit, no intelligence, but I enjoyed!  And actually some of the acting wasn't that bad.


----------



## CharlieD

dragnlaw said:


> LOL - Charlie, had to look it up - I'm all for off the wall and girl power, I thought it was pretty funny.  No merit, no intelligence, but I enjoyed!  And actually some of the acting wasn't that bad.



I know. Actually the cast was good. Female cast that is.


----------



## FrankZ

CharlieD said:


> Gunpowder Milkshake, Netflix. *How do I find these stupid movies* i do not know. But it was ok, for a background noise, while I am working.



You walk around with too high expectations I'd reckon...

Looks like a female John Wick sorta situation....


----------



## CharlieD

Just Cooking said:


> Today we watched, on Netflix, Judi Dench in Red Joan.
> 
> Based upon a true story.
> 
> We adore her acting.
> 
> Ross




Thank you for recommendation. Watched it today. I liked it. Never sees to amaze me how stupid these communist lovers are. Soviet Union killed millions and millions (60, by some estimates) of their own citizens. And yet people still believe it was a good country.


----------



## dragnlaw

Thanks for reminding me *Charlie* - will try to watch Red Joan tonight. 

Had made a note when *Just Cooking* first posted it ... then, well, life got in the way...  LOL


----------



## dragnlaw

Now if you want to watch something REALLY dumb...  Major Grom... Plague Doctor.  Even I couldn't keep watching.


----------



## CharlieD

Courier. Based on real events. I thought it was very well done. Very interesting.


----------



## dragnlaw

The African Doctor - based on a true story - I really enjoyed.


----------



## Just Cooking

dragnlaw said:


> The African Doctor - based on a true story - I really enjoyed.



Thank you. I've added this to my list. 

Ross


----------



## lastmanstanding

Then you might also like "Talk to Me"
I watched it a long time ago and it was a great film. (I must get watch it again.)


----------



## FrankZ

So we watched Gunpowder Milkshake.  It wasn't as bad as Charlie said it was, but it was bad.  We had a good time with it though.

Then we watched Jolt.  THAT was a bad one.  I had some fun with it but it was REALLY bad.

We just got done watching Nobody.  That was fun and pretty good, for the type of flick it is.  And Christopher Lloyd still has it.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

FrankZ said:


> We just got done watching Nobody.  That was fun and pretty good, for the type of flick it is.  And Christopher Lloyd still has it.



That one is in my "recovery" stack. I have a stack of new ones to watch after my surgery.


----------



## dragnlaw

LOL -  I watched Jolt last night too.  Thought it was really funny - maybe not intentionally but funny.


----------



## lastmanstanding

I think Jolt actress Kate Beckinsale's best comedy film is "Shooting Fish."


----------



## Cooking Goddess

We watched a little Eddie Murphy movie last night that had Murphy in a nearly swear-free role.  "Mr. Church" had reviews ranging from one start to 4.8 stars. While not quite worthy of 4.8 stars, I give it a four-tissue rating. I guess I was having a moment of "the feels" while watching. We both did enjoy it, and were surprised at how good of an actor Murphy is even when not swearing half the time.


----------



## dragnlaw

Watched Kate Winslet in The Dressmaker.

Thoroughly enjoyed.  Can't rate Liam Hemsworth acting as have never seen him in another movie, wasn't particularly impressed but still OK.

*All *the Hemsworth's are worth watching! LOL


----------



## Cooking Goddess

We watched "Julie and Julia" last night. Himself said we had seen it; I didn't remember most of it. Since he wouldn't watch a movie like that by himself, I guess I saw it. Either that, or we didn't see it and he's trying to gaslight me...


----------



## skilletlicker

*"Linda Ronstadt: The Sound of My Voice"*

I watched "Linda Ronstadt: The Sound of My Voice" last night. It is streaming on HBO Max, Tubi, a free streaming service, and free on YouTube. I'll post the YouTube link at the bottom of this. If you're interested I suggest you watch however you get the best audio quality.

I really liked this 2019 documentary/biography. Lots of her music, interviews of contemporaries, and narration by Ronstadt herself. Apparently, a lot of other people liked it too. IMDB rating is 8.1. Rotten Tomatoes tomatometer 89%; audience score 99%
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5k1FGAGSsFw&list=TLPQMDIwODIwMjHwX6ug9DFVgA&index=3


----------



## skilletlicker

*"Vertigo" "Rear Window"*

Haven't been thrilled with my non-musical streaming choices lately.  So to change things up a bit the last couple days, I've watched "Vertigo" and "Rear Window" on Prime. Glad I did.


----------



## CharlieD

FrankZ said:


> So we watched Gunpowder Milkshake.  It wasn't as bad as Charlie said it was, but it was bad.  We had a good time with it though.
> 
> Then we watched Jolt.  THAT was a bad one.  I had some fun with it but it was REALLY bad.
> 
> We just got done watching Nobody.  That was fun and pretty good, for the type of flick it is.  And Christopher Lloyd still has it.


After reading your comment, I was trying to remember what the movie was about and I could not. Had to go watch the trailer. I guess it was just this Un-memorable.


----------



## dragnlaw

Went to IMDb and there are a couple of 'Nobody', which one?


----------



## FrankZ

Last night we watched No Sudden Move.

Hadn't heard of it but it was on NetFlix and we said why not?

It was pretty good.


----------



## Bitser

_The Englishman Who Went Up a Hill and Came Down a Mountain._ 







Vintage Hugh Grant.  We've waited quite a while for the DVD to come up on Netflix.  Worth the wait.  I love Tara Fitzgerald like mad.


----------



## skilletlicker

Bitser said:


> _The Englishman Who Went Up a Hill and Came Down a Mountain._  ...



Thanks for the recommendation. Disappointed to see it isn't streaming. Flagged realgood.com to tell me when it is.


----------



## dragnlaw

A lot of movies mentioned here are not available in my area of Netflix.  Will probably get here but by that time I've usually forgotten the names.


----------



## CharlieD

Oh my gosh. Just watch dumbest movie. Could not stop laughing. Great actors and even better music. Absolutely loved it. My wife called me a teenager. It really was a teenager movie. Fighting, car race, etc. 
This means war.


----------



## Katie H

Had the greatest time watching "Wild Hogs" last night and dates to 2007, which makes Tim Allen, John Travolta, Bill Macy and Martin Lawrence little kids.

Ray Liota and Marissa Tomei are also part of the cast.  So much fun!

Particularly enjoyed the part where Macy was wrapped in duct tape and asked to be released, "Anyone have a knife, scissors, nail clippers?"


----------



## dragnlaw

Watched Beirut last night, enjoyed, knew there had to be a twist at the end and there was. 

Also watched Paper Tigers, fun movie.


----------



## dragnlaw

Wolf's Call.  Great thriller - on a submarine.


----------



## skilletlicker

I watched "Lawless" on Netflix tonight. It is a prohibition-era story about a mountain moonshiner family at war against corrupt lawmen. It is a cliche premise but I liked the movie a lot.

Note: never posted a link to the Realgood website before. If it doesn't work let me know so I don't repeat the same mistake. Here is the IMDB link.


----------



## skilletlicker

*Cry Macho*

Today I watched "Cry Macho," Clint Eastwood's new movie about an elderly Texas cowboy sent to rescue a young teenaged boy in Mexico. This won't be listed among Clint's best movies but I liked it; mostly.

Clint who is 91-years-old has twenty years on me. If still above ground, I hope to be as spry at that age. Didn't quite buy him as a romantic lead but was more or less okay with it by the ending. [Edited to remove spoiler]

It is really the story of a friendship developed between a young boy and an old man. Reminds me of "Driveways" with Brian Dennehy, a better movie with a similar theme minus the contrived romance.


----------



## FrankZ

skilletlicker said:


> Today I watched "Cry Macho," Clint Eastwood's new movie about an elderly Texas cowboy sent to rescue a young teenaged boy in Mexico. This won't be listed among Clint's best movies but I liked it; mostly.
> 
> Clint who is 91-years-old has twenty years on me. If still above ground, I hope to be as spry at that age. Didn't quite buy him as a romantic lead but was more or less okay with it by the ending. [Edited to remove spoiler]
> 
> It is really the story of a friendship developed between a young boy and an old man. Reminds me of "Driveways" with Brian Dennehy, a better movie with a similar theme minus the contrived romance.



Watching it now...


----------



## karadekoolaid

Last movie I watched? 
" Notting Hill"
Yes - that was the last time I went to a cinema!


----------



## dragnlaw

Last movie in a theater was "Avatar" -  sound system blew out my ear drums. 

Now it is either Netflix, Prime or Disney.


----------



## kleenex

If you want to see a FREE movie that has full English subtitles over on Tubi go take a look at Domingo.  This is supposed to be a Tubi Exclusive movie.


https://tubitv.com/movies/617069/domingo?start=true

The movie starts out with the wife leaving Domingo and then Domingo trying to prove he's not a failure by chasing his dream of being a soccer commentator starting out with amateur matches.

I thought the movie fully worked for what it is.  I thought Domingo really had it on soccer commentary and the movie made you feel for the Domingo.

I give the movie a thumbs up.


----------



## roadfix

About 50% of movies I watch are foreign.


----------



## skilletlicker

*The Mauritanian*

I watched _The Mauritanian_ today. I hope everybody watches it.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Our local community theatre will be presenting "The Cemetery Club" onstage next month, so I got the DVD from the library just to see what the movie is like. LOTS of scene changes in that; I'll bet that the stage presentation is a bit more simplified. Anyway, we enjoyed the movie even though it's nearly three decades old.


----------



## dragnlaw

Cooking Goddess said:


> even though it's nearly three decades old.



"But that was only last year!"  said my brain, then I looked in the mirror,... sigh


----------



## Lee Vining

Searching for the Sugarman.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

We three watched Linda Ronstadt: The Sound Of My Voice

OH.MY.GOSH!!!!

First, I love her, always have.

Second, I love to sing as much as she does.

Third, she's from Tucson, where we use to live-her family is very prominent there.

Fourth, I was singing with her, I love to sing, not nearly as good as her, but music is music, I was brought up very similarly to her with music and singing in the house all the time, you just have to sing when others are singing!

Fifth, I sing in Hawaiian, I hear certain songs in English and the Hawaiian pops into my head, as Linda heard Spanish.

And lastly, this documentary brought tears to my eyes


----------



## kleenex

If you want to Watch a short feel good free documentary watch Zion Body of Strength.   Zion was Left in foster homes until 16 when he finally got adopted.  Finding his way onto a high school sports team and changing the life of his coach and the team he was on.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HRvGlB1-Ku8


----------



## Bitser

Saw the Ronstadt film:  excellent, with good performance clips.  

Most recent:  The Burnt Orange Heresy, that being the title scrawled on  the back of an empty canvas by a famous painter.  It skewers art critics  and the high-end art biz, while sympathising with artists.  The  ensemble cast— Claes Bang, Elisabeth Debicki, Donald Sutherland, and  Mick Jagger— are top-notch in this artsy, provocative noir thriller.


----------



## CharlieD

Saw Kate. If you want one of those no brain, fighting movies, that's the one.

Also saw The Guilty. That was quite intense. One man show practically. Recommended.


----------



## kleenex

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eWZMdJyeMa8

If you are into looking at competition level grown food this is for you.  From head sized eggplant to massively large carrots, super large beans,  Onions that will make you cry for days this is for you.  See new Guinness World records set as well.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Last night Mom & I watched Cruella-streaming at home, not at the movie house.
Cute movie.


----------



## CharlieD

The Vault. Again, I don’t know how I manage to pick the stupid movies?


----------



## FrankZ

CharlieD said:


> The Vault. Again, I don’t know how I manage to pick the stupid movies?



Mayhaps you have too high of standards for the state of Hollywood.


----------



## GinnyPNW

For Halloween, one of the movies we watched was _Old_.  If you are a M. Night Shyamalan fan, you'll enjoy this movie.  We also watched _Black Widow_, if you watch Marvel Studios movies, this one will not disappoint.


----------



## CharlieD

FrankZ said:


> Mayhaps you have too high of standards for the state of Hollywood.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Mom and I watched Mrs. Henderson Presents
with Dame Judi Dench and Bob Hoskins, love them both so much ... 
what a great movie
AND
it was free with ads on Vudu


----------



## Lee Vining

Just watched Jungle Cruise. 
Nahh,  another snakes crawling outta the head Disney Movie.
They could cut 15 min out and improve it.


----------



## GinnyPNW

Lee Vining said:


> Just watched Jungle Cruise.
> Nahh,  another snakes crawling outta the head Disney Movie.
> They could cut 15 min out and improve it.



Oh, no!  I'm sorry to hear that is wasn't just wonderful!  I just got the dvd and was looking forward to watching it.  Maybe I should have waited for it to be free on Kanopy or something?


----------



## CharlieD

Lee Vining said:


> Just watched Jungle Cruise.
> Nahh,  another snakes crawling outta the head Disney Movie.
> They could cut 15 min out and improve it.



Decide to check it. Work is supper slow. 

I did not pay attention to snakes, so it turned out to be ok. I sort of even enjoyed.


----------



## Katie H

Watched the "The Good Liar," with Helen Mirren.  Awesome movie.  The amazing twists and turns kept us on our seats to the extent that we had a difficult time pausing for bathroom breaks.

Well worth watching!!


----------



## AllRicksStuff

Crocodile Dundee Goes to Los Angeles. Actually, I just finished the Crocodile Dundee series. All three in a row.


----------



## CharlieD

The Marksman. Ridiculous.


----------



## dragnlaw

Shang-Chi - new Asian SuperHero, from CANADA  

Looking forward to new ones with him.


----------



## GotGarlic

A couple of weeks ago, DH and I watched "An Acceptable Loss" starring Jamie Lee Curtis. It was really good - lots of unexpected turns in the plot. I recommend it.


----------



## kleenex

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-p1P4fdhaF8

This the next free animated movie short I have watch called NAPO.   I found it to be a very cute and touching animation.  This a word free animation but worth a watch for sure.


----------



## dragnlaw

Just been sitting and watching movies all day: 

I think these are new, at least I don't remember seeing them last year.  

A Boy Called Christmas (really good) 
The Claus Family (pretty good)

Started the Christmas Chronicles 2.  Nbr 1 was terrific, but this one, not too sure I haven't seen already, and not too impressed. 

The Fable, (blech)


----------



## GinnyPNW

dragnlaw said:


> Shang-Chi - new Asian SuperHero, from CANADA
> 
> Looking forward to new ones with him.



Just watched Shang-Chi...I agree.  Good movie and look forward to more!  Although, I'm not sure if there will be a return of some of the Avengers, based on that very last clip halfway thru the credits?


----------



## Lee Vining

Jungle Cruise and aahhhhh,,,, it was,,,, ok.


----------



## GinnyPNW

We watched _Mayberry Man_.  Cute, a tad predictable, but if you liked the series, you'll enjoy the movie.  It is nice that they did not try to recreate, but stayed in present day instead.


----------



## GinnyPNW

We watched the newest _God's Not Dead_ movie, #4 in the series.  I highly recommend it...and 1-3 too.


----------



## CharlieD

The Unforgivable. Excellent. Sandra Bullock did great job.


----------



## GinnyPNW

CharlieD said:


> The Unforgivable. Excellent. Sandra Bullock did great job.



+1 - Good movie.


----------



## GotGarlic

CharlieD said:


> The Unforgivable. Excellent. Sandra Bullock did great job.





GinnyPNW said:


> +1 - Good movie.


I'm glad to see that this movie gets good reviews. I really like Sandra Bullock and I've been seeing ads for it on Netflix. Maybe we'll watch it this weekend.


----------



## Katie H

"The Good Liar," movie starring Helen Mirren.  Stellar.  We checked it out from our local library and had a hard time pausing it for potty breaks.  Outstanding.  Made you wonder who the liar really was.  One of the best we've seen in a long while!


----------



## roadfix

Don’t Look Up

Comet hurtling towards earth spoof.  
Hilarious, my wife hated it. thought it was silly….  in other words, she didn’t get it.


----------



## Rob Babcock

_Die Hard_, of course!   I always watch it on Xmas Eve, and that was recent enough I haven't had a chance to watch another movie.  But I have watched a couple episodes of _The Wheel of Time_ on Amazon.


----------



## dragnlaw

Guess it's true! Great Minds Think Alike. Must apply to DC! 

Wheels of Time, almost quit on the second episode, drags out in certain places but finished the last episode.  Not bad but certainly great liberties with the books were taken.  Think I only read to the Book 6 but my son went a lot further although I don't think even he got to the end.

Both Helen M. and Sandra B's movies were put on my watch list a couple of days ago. Love them both, so _therefore they have_ to be outstanding movies! LOL

But last night started watching a new detective series (to me) 'My Life is Murder".  It is pretty good, not spectacular, but I love Lucy Lawless!  Who didn't love "The Warrior Princess"?


----------



## Just Cooking

Its been on our list for a week, finally watched The Unforgivable.

Great cast, really good movie.  

Ross


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Katie H said:


> "The Good Liar," movie starring Helen Mirren.  Stellar.  We checked it out from our local library and had a hard time pausing it for potty breaks.  Outstanding.  Made you wonder who the liar really was.  One of the best we've seen in a long while!



Mom & I watched this movie based on your review *Katie*, very good movie!
But then love Helen Mirren.


----------



## kleenex

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mqg48h_uKYM

The latest documentary I watched was called "Class Action Park."  This one somehow got a recent airing on TNT so check for it.

Class Action Park is all about the FIRST New Jersey water park with the over top owner with lots of connections, teenagers hired that did a whole lot of crazy stuff, and all those super poorly engineered rides.  Injuries and lawsuits occurred a lot and we even had a few deaths.

I found it to a very fun romp.  The people interviewed we really fun to listen to.  I also liked all the short animations.

I give this one a big thumbs up and certainly a watch.


----------



## FrankZ

We watched The Last Duel and being the Ricardos yesterday.

Enjoyed both.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

I'm really enjoying new release movies being available via streaming for far less money than it would cost we three to go to the movies theater. 
Not to mention that we can be sitting/laying down on our own comfy-cozy sofa/la-z-boy, pillows and blankets at hand, with snacks and drinks (I'm talking about unlimited adult beverages, our movie house allows only 2 drinks per patron ) that do not cost an arm & a leg.
Oh wait, don't forget about the pause button for potty breaks


----------



## roadfix

House of Gucci
Being the Ricardos 

Plus a few others, all streamed, over the past couple of weekends!  Rock.


----------



## CharlieD

Katie H said:


> "The Good Liar," movie starring Helen Mirren.  Stellar.  We checked it out from our local library and had a hard time pausing it for potty breaks.  Outstanding.  Made you wonder who the liar really was.  One of the best we've seen in a long while!





Yes. Excellent.


----------



## buckytom

I watched News of the World last night.
I really enjoyed it. Sort of a father/daughter story set in a Western.


----------



## GinnyPNW

We just watched _The Tender Bar_.  Good movie.  Good music.  Good story.  Time well spent.


----------



## roadfix

GinnyPNW said:


> We just watched _The Tender Bar_.  Good movie.  Good music.  Good story.  Time well spent.





Sorry, I fell asleep watching this movie tonight.  I’ll try again tomorrow night…
Music was great.


----------



## Just Cooking

Just finished "Don't Look Up".

Just our opinion,

absolute genius and.. a satirical story of our present social climate.  
(tried hard to not be political )

Ross


----------



## roadfix

Just Cooking said:


> Just finished "Don't Look Up".
> 
> 
> 
> Just our opinion,
> 
> 
> 
> absolute genius and.. a satirical story of our present social climate.
> 
> (tried hard to not be political )
> 
> 
> 
> Ross





I loved the fact that Di Caprio was dead serious as the scientist.


----------



## Just Cooking

roadfix said:


> I loved the fact that Di Caprio was dead serious as the scientist.



Agreed. 

Ross


----------



## buckytom

kleenex said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mqg48h_uKYM
> 
> The latest documentary I watched was called "Class Action Park."  This one somehow got a recent airing on TNT so check for it.
> 
> Class Action Park is all about the FIRST New Jersey water park with the over top owner with lots of connections, teenagers hired that did a whole lot of crazy stuff, and all those super poorly engineered rides.  Injuries and lawsuits occurred a lot and we even had a few deaths.
> 
> I found it to a very fun romp.  The people interviewed we really fun to listen to.  I also liked all the short animations.
> 
> I give this one a big thumbs up and certainly a watch.




I haver to look for that one.

We used to go Action Park as kid. And yes, some of the rides were pretty risky, especially the water slide that you  pooped out of a tube and fell 15  feet or so into a pool.


----------



## kleenex

buckytom said:


> I haver to look for that one.
> 
> We used to go Action Park as kid. And yes, some of the rides were pretty risky, especially the water slide that you  pooped out of a tube and fell 15  feet or so into a pool.




It will be on the HBO Max service for sure but one other place to look for it is TNT.  It still might be for view on VOD for free.

That ride and so many other ones get looked at.


----------



## FrankZ

roadfix said:


> I loved the fact that Di Caprio was dead serious as the scientist.



"He made me pay for snacks"


----------



## roadfix

FrankZ said:


> "He made me pay for snacks"





Agree


----------



## Just Cooking

An alert from my cable service.

Julia
PG-13 | Documentary | February 1
JULIA brings to life the legendary cookbook author and TV superstar who changed the way Americans think about food, television, and even about women.

Looking forward to seeing this. 

I understand its available on a number of devices. 

Ross


----------



## Katie H

Since there hasn't been much on our TV outlets but bad news and bad news, Glenn has been surfing to find movies we can view.

Well he stumbled onto one entitled "RED."  I recall hearing about it long ago as it came out in 2010 and had a cast of thousands that we'd all recognize.  So it seemed to be something we might want to see.

To say it is an action film is a gross understatement.  There is NO way anyone could sleep through it.

Enjoyed it to pieces!

Why not...Bruce Willis, John Malkovich, Ernest Borgnine, Helen Mirren, Morgan Freeman, Richard Dreyfuss...


----------



## dragnlaw

When you are in dire straights for another fun movie, keep an eye out for* 'Red 2'.*  For a second movie it does not disappoint!


----------



## GinnyPNW

dragnlaw said:


> When you are in dire straights for another fun movie, keep an eye out for* 'Red 2'.*  For a second movie it does not disappoint!



+1...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

"I need to get the pig."


----------



## Katie H

PrincessFiona60 said:


> "I need to get the pig."



We couldn't believe the "pig" thing.  Great!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Katie H said:


> We couldn't believe the "pig" thing.  Great!



Malkovich had me rolling on the floor.


----------



## buckytom

Since I can't sleep on my night off, I stayed up and watched 2 movies: The Last Duel, and Inglorious Basterds.

The Last Duel was a waste of time. Damon and Affleck stunk up the screen. I thought it would be intetesting since it was based on historical medieval events, but nay. It suckethed.

I've watched The Inglorious Basterds a few time. I'm a fan of Tarantino's quirkiness. And I really like both Christoph Waltz and Michael Fassbender in several movies. They were good again in this one.


----------



## Just Cooking

Sunny day is melting the ice but, still cold. Perfect movie day. 

Looked at a few available on Netflix and decided to watch The Tinder Swindler, a true story on Netflix.

A group of women who were the victims of a dating app based swindler join together in an attempt to hunt him down and recover the millions of dollars that were stolen from them. 
Director: Felicity Morris

My goodness. What an appallingly great story. I've read about swindlers but, this was fascinating. 

Wanna spend an interesting 2 hours? Watch this.  

Ross


----------



## FrankZ

We watched Bullet Head yesterday.  It was one of the best horrible movies I've seen... but you know it had to be good with John Malkovich.


----------



## roadfix

Just Cooking said:


> Looked at a few available on Netflix and decided to watch The Tinder Swindler, a true story on Netflix.
> 
> 
> 
> A group of women who were the victims of a dating app based swindler join together in an attempt to hunt him down and recover the millions of dollars that were stolen from them.
> 
> Director: Felicity Morris
> 
> 
> 
> My goodness. What an appallingly great story. I've read about swindlers but, this was fascinating.
> 
> 
> 
> Ross




Watched this last night.   It sure was a fascinating documentary.


----------



## lastmanstanding

Didn't watch The Tinder Swindler but sounds like Talented Mr Ripley.


----------



## GinnyPNW

We just watched _Ghostbusters Afterlife_.  It is well done, but they don't play the song until the end!  Grrrrrr


----------



## GinnyPNW

We watched _Blackhat_ yesterday.  If you are a Chris Hemsworth fan, you'll enjoy this movie.  Although, there were a few times I wanted to remind Chris that he isn't Thor in this movie!  Cybercrime movie and Chris is the guy tasked with finding the criminal before disaster strikes.  'Nuf said.  It isn't a face paced movie, but worth watching.  IMYO.


----------



## buckytom

I'm watching the HBO mimiseries John Adams.
It is absolutely fascinating.


----------



## simonbaker

We saw "Blood Diamond "  on Netflix.  Highly  recommend.  A movie you continue  to think about  after seeing  it.


----------



## buckytom

I'm watching Facing Ali. 

It's a documentary of interviews with 10 boxers that faced Muhammad "Cassius Clay" Ali. 

If you are a fan of "The Sweet Science", no matter what you think of Ali - pro or con, this is a good watch.

My son is about to have his first MMA "smoker" fight in a couple of months. I'm more nervous than he is. My wife isn't at all. She has pure faith in his fists and feet, elbows and knees.. 
I can't even spar with him anymore. He hits too hard.

Needs to work on his speed, though. He's powerful, with a nasty kick, and keeps his guard up well. But all that power takes time. A faster fighter will outscore him while running away.


----------



## dragnlaw

Last Christmas -  Surprise twist - I enjoyed it. 

BlackHat - although I enjoyed it...  
there was something just not quite right about it.  

Blood Diamond - couldn't finish watching.


----------



## buckytom

dragnlaw said:


> Last Christmas .




Well, yeah. The queen of dragons falls in love with a perfectly romantic ghost. Duh.

Old story. Ever hear of the Ghost and Mrs. Muir?

Lol, one of my recent faves, Last Christmas.


----------



## dragnlaw

Hello bucky,  coming out for lunch?


----------



## buckytom

Lol. Wait. I hope we're talking about the Emma Thompson flick.

My wife makes fun of me for liking chick flicks like
 Last Christmas, and Bridesmaids.

My defense is Ars Gratia Artis.


----------



## dragnlaw

Yeah, I watched it because I like Emma Thompson.  Was tired of some of the 'heavy' movies I'd been watching lately. 

I think Emma Thompson co-wrote the story line.  I think...


----------



## buckytom

Could be. We are simpatico in every sense.

I was in a hotel for work (short turnaround less than 8 hurs between shifts) and had time to kill while I was supposed to sleep. The sweet little love story filled the time.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

buckytom said:


> It's a documentary of interviews with 10 boxers that faced Muhammad "Cassius Clay" Ali.



Hey Bucky...what do you get if you feed Muhammad Ali Taco Bell?







Gaseous Clay



Okay, walking away...


----------



## kleenex

The newest documentary I watched was the 2022 Oscar nominated Summer of Soul (...Or, When the Revolution Could Not Be Televised) one.

A look at the 1969 taped Harlem Cultural Festival that was on for multiple weeks and never got to see the light of day until the documentary came out.

The documentary is full of musical pieces and short interviews from artists and people that went to the event.  Stevie Wonder Playing drums, Gladys Knight and the pips, Sly and the Family Stone, David Ruffin and more!!

Stevie is playing as we land on the moon at the same time...

To me this is a complete must see just for the musical performances alone.  Some artists you may have never even seen before.  It was that well produced. 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=slFiJpAxZyQ


----------



## Katie H

Watched "Proof" starring Gwyneth Paltrow, Anthony Hopkins and Jake Guyllenhaal.  What a powerful movie, especially Hopkins' performance.  However,  Paltrow did a stellar job with her character.

I was especially drawn to the film because my youngest brother played the role by Anthony Hopkins in one of our local playhouse events.  My bro did a great job, too.

I'm a math junkie but nothing near what these characters portrayed.


----------



## kleenex

The latest movie I saw was Ford v. Ferrari.   The racing movie about Ford winning the Le Mans race.

Acting was solid and the movie was certainly very well edited.


----------



## Just Cooking

We watched St. Vincent yesterday.

I'm not a big fan of Bill Murray but really enjoyed this movie.

Ross


----------



## roadfix

Against the Ice 
On Netflix, about the 1909 Danish exploration of Greenland.   Based on true events, fascinating film.


----------



## Andy M.

Just Cooking said:


> We watched St. Vincent yesterday.
> 
> I'm not a big fan of Bill Murray but really enjoyed this movie.
> 
> Ross



We watched it recently and enjoyed it as well.


----------



## CharlieD

Free guy. On the plane. There was nothing else to watch.


----------



## FrankZ

roadfix said:


> Against the Ice
> On Netflix, about the 1909 Danish exploration of Greenland.   Based on true events, fascinating film.



We saw that recently, it was quite good I think



CharlieD said:


> Free guy. On the plane. There was nothing else to watch.



Lots of fun.  We watched it on purpose too...


----------



## Andy M.

Just a thought, everyone. 

If we list the streaming service when we mention a movie it helps others find it.


----------



## Katie H

Glenn and I watched "The Magic of Belle Isle."   Wonderful film starring Morgan Freeman, one of our favorite actors.  The movie is 10 years old, but is still a sweet poignant story.


----------



## CharlieD

St. Vincent. I really liked it.


----------



## roadfix

The Bombardment
On Netflix, true story about a British air raid mission over a Danish town during WWII in which a school with tens of dozens of children was mistakenly targeted.


----------



## Andy M.

Watched "The Descendants" last night on HULU. George Clooney starred with few big names (IMO) but it was an enjoyable movie.


----------



## CharlieD

Deep Water. Horrible.


----------



## kleenex

If you want to watch a feel good documentary filmed in India about a female run newspaper watch WRITING WITH FIRE.

https://www.pbs.org/independentlens/documentaries/writing-with-fire/

This fully English subtitled documentary was nicely produced showing the growth of the newspaper as they make the move to digital.  The documentary has won a couple of awards as well. 

You can watch it for free at the link.


----------



## CharlieD

Windfall.  I'm must be a magnet for dumb movies


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Last night I watched the documentary Julia, I liked it very much.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Last night I watched Marry Me, not bad, actually kinda cute.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Last night I watched CODA on Apple TV+
Great movie!
I can see why it won 3 Academy Awards.
I laughed, I cried and then laughed even more.


----------



## dragnlaw

*"The Adam Project" *

as the blurb says   Witty - Feel Good - Sci Fi  

really enjoyed it, excellent for a chilly afternoon!


----------



## CharlieD

dragnlaw said:


> *"The Adam Project" *
> 
> 
> 
> as the blurb says   Witty - Feel Good - Sci Fi
> 
> 
> 
> really enjoyed it, excellent for a chilly afternoon!





Totally agree


----------



## GotGarlic

CharlieD said:


> Totally agree


You finally found a good one! Yay! [emoji16]


----------



## CharlieD

GotGarlic said:


> You finally found a good one! Yay! [emoji16]





I know, my lucky day.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

I watched Once on Vudu the other night - odd movie.


----------



## lastmanstanding

The Dream Team - 1989


----------



## FrankZ

We watched Deep Water last night.  It was somewhat disturbing.  Mostly because I actually liked Affleck in it.


----------



## GinnyPNW

We watched _Dog_ - https://www.imdb.com/title/tt11252248/ - they call it a Comedy/drama.  While there are a few laughs in it, I wouldn't call it a comedy.  Tissue alert!  And, there are some sensitive subjects too...so, I guess that's why it is PG-13.  

All that said, the humans and Corgis enjoyed the movie.  Stanley says, "it has a long-legged doggie girl in it, what's not to like!"  (And, that's the reason we named Cadie, Cadie...because of another long-legged shepherd doggie in a movie!)


----------



## dragnlaw

Just finished watching 'Operation Mincemeat'.
Very good. Highly recommend.
Based on true story, WW2, spy deception.


----------



## GinnyPNW

dragnlaw said:


> Just finished watching 'Operation Mincemeat'.
> Very good. Highly recommend.
> Based on true story, WW2, spy deception.



That's on my list...and just moved up.  Thanks!


----------



## Romero

Finally got around to watching Apocalypse Now. I'm behind the times as they say!


----------



## dragnlaw

Ginny, it helps that Colin Firth and Kelly Macdonald were the stars. Pretty much anything I've watched with either of them is good.


----------



## Marlingardener

Romero, join the "behind the times club!" The last time we watched a movie in a theater was _Forest Gump_. We were so disgusted with the sophomoric script and silliness of the premise that we now watch movies (DVDs) at home. We have a nice collection, and don't mind watching them again--something new always shows up that we hadn't noticed before. 

Over the weekend we re-watched _Guess Who is Coming to Dinner_. Gosh, I love that movie!


----------



## FrankZ

dragnlaw said:


> Just finished watching 'Operation Mincemeat'.
> Very good. Highly recommend.
> Based on true story, WW2, spy deception.



We enjoyed that one.


----------



## lastmanstanding

Thank You For Smoking
I had watched it before though. Many years ago.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

We watched "Crazy Rich Asians" tonight and give it two thumbs up.


----------



## Just Cooking

Went to the theater to see the new Downton Abby film.

Came away with mixed feelings. We love most things "Downton Abby" but, thought this movie was a bit too busy/messy.

We believe this may be the last attempt as they seemed to try to bring all the individual stories to a conclusion.

We give it a 7 out of 10 rating.

Ross


----------



## lastmanstanding

Watching the Johnny Depp v Amber Heard series on Youtube


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

We watched - I Am 6.  I thought it was very entertaining.

Seeeeya; Coef Longwind of the North


----------



## dragnlaw

Doolittle - 2020,  very good, feel good, funny good, kid good, animation good.


----------



## RVcook

We just saw Florence Foster Jenkins from 2016. Its a true story and has a few lessons


----------



## Just Cooking

We watched a 2022 film, "Toscana" on Netflix.

*"When a Danish chef travels to Tuscany to sell his father's business, he meets a local woman who inspires him to rethink his approach to life and love."*
Country of origin: Denmark

I kinda thought it would be a bit more about the restaurant. Didn't think that the main characters really fit.

Not a bad movie, if you just want to pass a bit of time.

Ross


----------



## dragnlaw

Yes, have to chime in with my ratings on those last two movies mentioned. 

I thought Florence Foster Jenkins was great. For belief in and support of someone.

Toscana, good but like Ross, thought food would be more in the highlight. 
Guess that shows you were the minds of some DC'ers are! LOL


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Almost four years after its release, we watched "Ocean's Eight" tonight. Most any Sandra Bullock movie works for us, and this did not disappoint.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Oh, and I swear I heard faint snoring noises while the credits rolled. LOL!


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I usually don't watch movies any more because of a reduced attention span, but I do have to see Top Gun Maverick because my son is in it. At the time of filming he was a member of the U.S.S. Theodore Roosevelt flight crew.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

That's pretty cool, SLoB!

I still watch movies in spite of my lack of being able to stay awake through the entire movie. Most times Himself gets to see any movie twice by the time it ends because I keep having him go back over the parts I miss. LOL!


----------



## SEEING-TO-BELIEVE

yesterday i've watched some old trailers like this..


but the whole movie that i rewatched {quite a long time ago} was the matrix 1


----------



## dragnlaw

Miss Pettigrew Lives for a Day - Fun movie, I enjoyed it.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I wanted to watch The Tender Bar last night but wasn't sure if I could stay awake through the entire movie. Himself scrolled through Roku and decided on an oldie we never saw, Notting Hill. I did take a couple of short naps during it, but I didn't miss anything or need Himself to catch me up. I thought it was slow and mostly "meh", but Himself said "I actually liked it".


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Cooking Goddess said:


> That's pretty cool, SLoB!



Yeah it is cool, b ut I will have to go see it with him. He'll be wearing flight line gear, so he will have to point himself out!


----------



## GinnyPNW

We watched the new Batman movie, _The Batman_, last night.  For us, it was very disappointing.  We usually love any DC or Marvel movie.  I sure hope this won't be a trend with the upcoming movies!!  

Spoiler alert: Good is now bad and bad is now good.  Sigh.


----------



## FrankZ

We watched the new Dumbledore movie on HBOMax.

I feel like the well might be drying up.  It was ok but these really do start to feel repetitive.


----------



## dragnlaw

GinnyPNW said:


> Spoiler alert: Good is now bad and bad is now good.  Sigh.



It used to be that Comic Books were always about the hero winning.  I stopped watching the Batman series when it became too dark.  I like a bit of closure at the end of a show.  Happy closure that is!


----------



## GotGarlic

FrankZ said:


> We watched the new Dumbledore movie on HBOMax.
> 
> I feel like the well might be drying up.  It was ok but these really do start to feel repetitive.


Did you see the previous two "prequels"? We hadn't, and felt like we had no idea what was going on.


----------



## lastmanstanding

I watched The Valet. Theme is very much like that of The Other Woman. Different stories though.


----------



## FrankZ

GotGarlic said:


> Did you see the previous two "prequels"? We hadn't, and felt like we had no idea what was going on.



Aye, we saw them.

So you see what happened was...


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Saw the new Top Gun movie at the theater tonight.  It brought back memories from my own life aboard the aircraft carriers, Kittyhawk, and the Ranger.  I witnessed in real life an F14 fly into the barrier.  It had a bad starboard landig strut.  I saw anothe F14 roll off of the forward, starboard elevator as it was being taken from the hangar bay to the flight deck.  We had 2 collisions at sea on the Kittyhawk, one with our supply ship, and one with a Soviet sub that tried to surface beside us, but surfaced under our bow, at night.  It was an adventure.

Seeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## GinnyPNW

We watched _The Adam Project_ on Netflix last night.  We enjoyed the movie very much.  Good story, good acting.  Enjoyed seeing some of the Marvel comics movies actors in other roles.  

We'll want to see the new Top Gun movie too.  Thanks for the review, *Chief*.  DH was part of Top Gun, during his time in the U.S. Navy.  Not a pilot, but a Troubleshooter.  He served on the America and then the Enterprise too.  His Uncle served on the Kiittyhawk, many years earlier.  I'm guessing you know the Kitty's nickname!?


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

GinnyPNW said:


> We watched _The Adam Project_ on Netflix last night.  We enjoyed the movie very much.  Good story, good acting.  Enjoyed seeing some of the Marvel comics movies actors in other roles.
> 
> We'll want to see the new Top Gun movie too.  Thanks for the review, *Chief*.  DH was part of Top Gun, during his time in the U.S. Navy.  Not a pilot, but a Troubleshooter.  He served on the America and then the Enterprise too.  His Uncle served on the Kiittyhawk, many years earlier.  I'm guessing you know the Kitty's nickname!?



I do know the Kittyhawks, um, nick name.  However, it was a far more diciplined, and clean ship than was the Ranger.  The only problems ever experienced on Kittyhawk came from 3 white guys who thoght it thier job to harass, and bully others.  We had many ethnic groups, and I got along well  and made friends with all of them, including caucasion, except for those three guys.  When you're with pinheads, 12 hours a day, in your confined works space, well let's just say that at the end of a 6 month deployment, fights are breaking out all over the ship on the fay before pulling into your home port.  It happens every cruise, on every aircraft carrier.

Seeeeya   Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Katie H

Last night we watched "Anniversary Nightmare," which was a 2019 film.  Interesting.  Slow beginning but things began to take off.  Lots of strange events.  Pretty good, all in all, but there were lots of holes in it as we dissected it.  Still, there were some thrilling moments.  Kinda like mental chewing gum.


----------



## GinnyPNW

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> I do know the Kittyhawks, um, nick name.  However, it was a far more diciplined, and clean ship than was the Ranger.  The only problems ever experienced on Kittyhawk came from 3 white guys who thoght it thier job to harass, and bully others.  We had many ethnic groups, and I got along well  and made friends with all of them, including caucasion, except for those three guys.  When you're with pinheads, 12 hours a day, in your confined works space, well let's just say that at the end of a 6 month deployment, fights are breaking out all over the ship on the fay before pulling into your home port.  It happens every cruise, on every aircraft carrier.
> 
> Seeeeya   Chief Longwind of the North



Thank you for your service, *Chief*!!

6 months would be a cake walk for the crew of the Enterprise!  They went out for 12 to 13 months!!  The biggest complaint stories he has the Shellback stories.  He says, sure, there were fights, but not a big deal.  He was happy enough as they fed him well.  LOL...with his long shifts, I got to knock on the door for the Captain's mess and they would feed him, anytime of the day.  He says he should have stayed in the Navy!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Yep, I'm a shellback as well.  Talk about an i tense initiation.  And in those days, no women were on U.S
Navy war vessels, and so it could get physically brutal/painful.  And yes Navy food on carriers was top notch.  The ship also provided tours in the ports, usually for a paltry $20.  I saw amazing things in the Phillipines, Korea, Hong Kong, Hawaii,  Australia, and Japan.  I made some very good friends.  The shifts were long, and the work was non stop while at sea.  But there were some great adventurrs to experience on shore.  I never could understand sailors that would waste thier shore time in bars, when such exciting adventures could be experienced in what were to us, exotic places.

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Cooking Goddess

We watched "Wild Oats" with Shirley MacLaine and Jessica Lange. Another oldie, this one was released in 2016. It was an enjoyable bit of fluff with a touch of heart. Our favorite scene, however, was when they had to deal with the automatic phone system while trying to reach a live customer service agent. Art imitating life indeed! Had us laughing out loud.


----------



## corkyvike

What did Jack Do.


Netflix. 17 minutes.


----------



## kleenex

The Next Documentary I saw that you can even watch for free on youtube is the feelgood Make a Splash from ESPN.   This documentary is about one ladies basketball team in the San Diego area that is made up of all seniors mostly over 80 years old.  

The whole group was a nice bunch of ladies.

You get the backstory on some of the players and even see a funeral for one of the players.  It was really nicely produced and worth the watch on youtube unless ESPN cable TV is airing it.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6jpVj3CIv7M


----------



## Just Cooking

We enjoyed Enola Holmes, on Netflix.

Wholesome, funny, well done. I understand that a sequel is coming out soon.

Ross


----------



## Katie H

Watched "Bandidas" with Salma Hayek and Penelope Cruz.  So much fun!


----------



## lastmanstanding

I liked both Enola Holms and Bandidas.
Actually it's after Enola Holms that I watched a few other Sherlock films.


----------



## Just Cooking

We watch our share of movies on TV, some ok, some good and some really good. Of course, our tastes are ours and others may not agree. 

Today we watched Knives Out and thoroughly enjoyed everything about it.   

Ross


----------



## Cooking Goddess

We loved Knives Out, Ross. I rarely watch a movie more than once, but I would happily watch that one again.


----------



## Whiskadoodle

I couldn't figure out the relationship, if any,  playing the Rolling stones Sweet Virginia in the end credits in Knives Out. Terrific song though.

We watched the Big Lebowski  Terrific movie. SO has seen it and actually dug  out the dvd.   I had not. I wonder what rock I was hiding under in 1998. Coen Brothers and a great cast with Jeff Brdges, John Goodman, Steve Buscemi, Julianne Moore et al.


----------



## dragnlaw

I have to Rent or Buy to watch Knives Out.

I did find a sequel - Knives Out 2, but not available yet.

I've never rented from Prime - have no idea how to go about it.  Would I still be able to cast it to the TV?


----------



## Andy M.

dragnlaw said:


> I have to Rent or Buy to watch Knives Out.
> 
> I did find a sequel - Knives Out 2, but not available yet.
> 
> I've never rented from Prime - have no idea how to go about it.  Would I still be able to cast it to the TV?



You can rent Knives Out on VUDU: https://www.lifewire.com/vudu-adds-tv-shows-on-demand-1847424


----------



## dragnlaw

Oh my!  What an interesting article* Andy*.  I actually _UNDERSTOOD_ it..  well, most of it anyhow.  Thanks, I appreciate the info!

I thought all those other names were pretty much like Netflix. Pay per month with various choices available. I personaly have Prime, then Netflix thru DIL, and Disney thru son.  Have always found that was enough choice. 

LOL,  so now I have another choice!

Oh boy, decisions, decisions, decisions...


----------



## lastmanstanding

There's a way to get Knives Out totally free but I'm not promoting it as it may go against the ToS of the website, maybe, I'm not sure. Just one word:  Torrents


----------



## Just Cooking

dragnlaw said:


> I have to Rent or Buy to watch Knives Out.
> 
> I did find a sequel - Knives Out 2, but not available yet.
> 
> I've never rented from Prime - have no idea how to go about it.  Would I still be able to cast it to the TV?



Prime has a companion outlet called "freevee". *Its a no charge site* and you don't have to have Prime to watch it. Just Google and join.

I cancelled my Prime subscription, a while back and enjoy what freevee offers. A few commercials but, doesn't take away from the movies and TV shows.

We found the site to watch Bosch Legacy. Loved the original Bosch series.  

Ross


----------



## Andy M.

freevee is the renamed IMDB TV. It has a good selection of movies and TV shows.


----------



## dragnlaw

OK!  Super thanks guys! - I'll have to sit and study my choices now.  

I thought when we retired and left the farm things were supposed to be quieter.
How come I'm so busy? and can't find time to do everything?


----------



## lastmanstanding

Just Cooking said:


> Prime has a companion outlet called "freevee". *Its a no charge site* and you don't have to have Prime to watch it. Just Google and join.
> 
> I cancelled my Prime subscription, a while back and enjoy what freevee offers. A few commercials but, doesn't take away from the movies and TV shows.
> 
> We found the site to watch Bosch Legacy. Loved the original Bosch series.
> 
> Ross


 Didn't know about this. Nice. Thanks.
However in my circumstances I would prefer something which tells me how much data I have to spend per film, and therefore I prefer to download them and watch. But it's really great to have a choice like this, it adds to the options. And a great addition too.


----------



## GinnyPNW

We watched Infinite.  Enjoyed it very much.  Good mix of story to action, etc.


----------



## lastmanstanding

Had nothing else to watch. So I watched "Clarkson's Farm" again. Watched all 6 episodes. 

If I can't find a good film for tomorrow I'll be watching "The Great Escapists" again.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I've been goofing off with movies the last couple of weeks. Just to be clear, Himself is always goofing off.  Two weeks ago he watched "The Curious Case of Benjamin Button" through Roku somewhere, something he's wanted to see for a while. I had no interest in it. He really enjoyed it.

Taking advantage of DVDs through the library, in the last couple of weeks we first watched "My Cousin Vinny", a very old (30 years) movie. While Himself thought that he had seen it before, he was wrong. We both enjoyed it and laughed our supper calories off. Next up was "The 100 Foot Journey". While I really enjoyed it, he said it was "okay, good, I guess". There's a definitive answer for you.  Last night we watched "Book Club" with a whole bunch of old actors. Right from the start, Himself said "we saw this already". It took me about five or ten minutes before I remembered the story line enough to agree - right after Don Johnson entered the show. Neither one of us wanted to bother getting up to switch to a different movie, however, so we watched it again. It wasn't a waste of time because we liked it enough.


----------



## GinnyPNW

Cooking Goddess said:


> I've been goofing off with movies the last couple of weeks. Just to be clear, Himself is always goofing off.  Two weeks ago he watched "The Curious Case of Benjamin Button" through Roku somewhere, something he's wanted to see for a while. I had no interest in it. He really enjoyed it.
> 
> Taking advantage of DVDs through the library, in the last couple of weeks we first watched "My Cousin Vinny", a very old (30 years) movie. While Himself thought that he had seen it before, he was wrong. We both enjoyed it and laughed our supper calories off. Next up was "The 100 Foot Journey". While I really enjoyed it, he said it was "okay, good, I guess". There's a definitive answer for you.  Last night we watched "Book Club" with a whole bunch of old actors. Right from the start, Himself said "we saw this already". It took me about five or ten minutes before I remembered the story line enough to agree - right after Don Johnson entered the show. Neither one of us wanted to bother getting up to switch to a different movie, however, so we watched it again. It wasn't a waste of time because we liked it enough.



Since you mention DVDs thru the library...have you signed up for Kanopy - streaming movies thru your local library?  It is free too, but you need a library card (you can get that online too, for those that don't have one): https://www.kanopy.com/en/fvrl/

Every Friday, they send me an email with new movies for the weekend.  I suppose I could opt out of that email, but it is only once a week.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

WOW!
That's so cool Ginny!
Our library participates in Kanapy, who'd thunk it, here in Cowboyville!!! 
Now I need to find my card


----------



## GinnyPNW

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> WOW!
> That's so cool Ginny!
> Our library participates in Kanapy, who'd thunk it, here in Cowboyville!!!
> Now I need to find my card



Woo hoo!  If you have a Smart TV, DVD Player or other streaming equipment, it is pretty easy to find the channel and set it up.  I use Roku, but there are plenty of options out there, these days.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Ginny, no Kanapy here. Besides, I need to quit goofing off, and Himself doesn't need any encouragement. LOL!



Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Our library participates in Kanapy, who'd thunk it, here in Cowboyville!!!


That's 'cuz it's too far to get to civilization to see movies? Our library offers a lot of ancestry search links. No use to me - I like Himself's side of the family better.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

We watched the old ancient 1947 movie "The Ghost and Mrs.Muir" with Gene Tierney, Rex Harrison, and a very young Natalie Wood. I loved the TV series in the late 1960s, so I thought I would see this classic movie. Himself, a lover of old movies, had seen it several times - but he still watched it with me. I was disappointed. I remembered the series as being very light-hearted and endearingly funny. This was not that.

On the plus side, I found all 50 episodes of the TV series are on Youtube! I watched episode one just now. Still as sweet as I remember. Hope Lange was quite a beauty. And Charles Nelson Reilly kills it as the realtor!  As of right now, I think I'll be watching the other 49. (Just not tonight)


----------



## FrankZ

Cooking Goddess said:


> We watched the old ancient 1947 movie "The Ghost and Mrs.Muir" with Gene Tierney, Rex Harrison, and a very young Natalie Wood.



I remember back as a kid there was a radio give away to the local(ish) theme park and my brother was the right caller.  The clue was "The ghost and ____"  

We had a lovely day at the park.  My mom gave him the answer.

I've never seen the movie.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

While Himself enjoyed it (again), my first impression was look for the TV show on YouTube. Then again, if you enjoy old movies like he does, you'll probably enjoy it.


----------



## FrankZ

Cooking Goddess said:


> While Himself enjoyed it (again), my first impression was look for the TV show on YouTube. Then again, if you enjoy old movies like he does, you'll probably enjoy it.



Not a big fan of old movies personally.

I am all about new and slick and all that.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Cooking Goddess said:


> Ginny, no Kanapy here. Besides, I need to quit goofing off, and Himself doesn't need any encouragement. LOL!
> 
> 
> That's 'cuz it's too far to get to civilization to see movies? Our library offers a lot of ancestry search links. No use to me - I like Himself's side of the family better.




Well, this is Cowboyville after all 
I can't find my library card, but I'll stop by there later in the week I think and also chat them up on Kanapy...


----------



## corkyvike

Netflix


The Trip


Swedish with English subtitles. Funny and violent. Good flick.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Another old movie tonight, but it was made after Himself and I were.  From 1958, we watched Rosalind Russell in "Auntie Mame". Himself said that he watched it when he was around ten and didn't understand much of it. When we finished laughing tonight, he said he knew why he didn't get it as a kid - it was full of adult double entendre.


----------



## LVDeb

Can't remember...I watch them all...and frequently refer to them in the course of conversation...OH! Not a movie. Been watching "The Boys" new season. Tonight will be "Westworld". Eagerly awaiting "House of the Dragon".

CG: Auntie Mame, one of my all time faves, both versions. Big musicals fan here.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Watched News of the World last night, streaming on my Roku stick, loved it!


----------



## LVDeb

Roku's the best. Cut the cable cord over two years ago, got an antenna and Roku and haven't looked back once.


----------



## GinnyPNW

FrankZ said:


> We watched the new Dumbledore movie on HBOMax.
> 
> I feel like the well might be drying up.  It was ok but these really do start to feel repetitive.



We just watched "The Secrets of Dumbledore," AKA: Fantastic Beasts 3.  We enjoyed it very much.  Even though we no longer follow the Harry Potter movies, we have very much enjoyed the Fantastic Beasts movies and #3 didn't disappoint.  So, if you are a Fantastic Beasts fan, I highly recommend #3.


----------



## CharlieD

Saw The Gentlemen and The last score.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

We watched two last week. First was "The Thomas Crown Affair" (1999) with Pierce Brosnan, Rene Russo, and Denis Leary. Himself had mentioned he had seen it before...until it got to the bedroom scene.  THEN he remembered that it must have been an earlier version of the story. Interesting story line, and the sleight of hand during the end of the movie involving many men in bowler hats with briefcases was amazing choreography. 

The second movie was the dark comedy "Life of Crime" (2013) with Jennifer Aniston. Everybody in that movie was pretty much clothed the entire time.  It was a little hard to follow at times, but it sure did end with a twist.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

I streamed Downton Abbey:The New Era for Mom & I after our cook-out on the Fourth of July. 
I'd only watched a handful of the series on PBS but Mom saw them all and loves anything English/British.
She was over the moon!
I thought it was a pretty good movie, although you did need to know a bit of the back story.


----------



## CharlieD

Just watched Hancock. Silly, but cute


----------



## Cooking Goddess

We watched "The Ugly Truth", a fluffy rom-com starring Katherine Heigl. Lots of com, light on the rom. We each had quite a few LOL moments.


----------



## FrankZ

We watched A Call to Spy.

It was very good and a great story.


----------



## dragnlaw

I watched Luca the other night.  Enjoyed it very much and now I can almost keep up with the Grands conversations.  

Have a few more Disney movies to watch so as to be up to par for their conversations.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

I watched The Bad Guys last night, cute movie, animated for kids, I guess I'm still a kid at heart.


----------



## FrankZ

Last night we watched Leave no Trace

We thought it was very good.  Has provided some interesting conversation here.


----------



## GinnyPNW

We watched _Memory_, with Liam Neeson.  If you a Liam fan, you won't be disappointed.  We enjoyed it.


----------



## CharlieD

The Gentlemen. Maybe if they spoke English instead of British I would have enjoyed more. [emoji23]


----------



## CharlieD

Finally a good movie. 
12 Strong. About the very beginning of Afghan war. Though I was very much against putting boots on the ground there. This is a story about brave American soldiers.


----------



## FrankZ

CharlieD said:


> Finally a good movie.
> 12 Strong. About the very beginning of Afghan war. Though I was very much against putting boots on the ground there. This is a story about brave American soldiers.



I came close to queueing that up the other day.  Will put it on the watch list.


----------



## CharlieD

FrankZ said:


> I came close to queueing that up the other day.  Will put it on the watch list.



Based on the true story, i love this kind of movies.


----------



## FrankZ

CharlieD said:


> Based on the true story, i love this kind of movies.



We are giving it a watch tonight.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Day three of our stay-cation as our home is being painted.
We're still in a hotel in town and we have regulation Television.
Last night DH & I watch Little Fockers 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fs2MZIA4Sjc
My husband doesn't usually laugh that much when we watch movies together, but he was rolling!


----------



## FrankZ

FrankZ said:


> We are giving it a watch tonight.




We realized about half way through we had seen it previously.  It was still a good movie.


----------



## GinnyPNW

We just watched _Father Stu_. We thought it was a comedy.  What a powerful movie!  More than a few tears here.


----------



## Katie H

Just finished watching "ABBA, the movie."  Loved it.  Love ABBA and the music was great.


----------



## GotGarlic

We watched "Red Sparrow" with Jennifer Lawrence last weekend. It was good, but there were some pretty brutal scenes. Just FYI.


----------



## CharlieD

I watched another couple of stinkers, one of them was Settlers, the other I cannot even remember the name.


But also I saw a really good movie, Phantom, it is about Soviet Submarine. Real event of 1968 when one of their subs disappear. 

Besides being a very interesting take on what happed (obviously a film maker's imagination) what I really liked was, Russians did not speak bad English, as in many movies, even when the whole movie is about Russia. I absolutely hate that. Everybody knows that Russians speak Russian, no reason have American actors pretend to speak with bad Russian accent. Anyway, it was a good to have them speak normally. Good actors too. I like David Duchovny, though I don't think he is a good bad guy, he is too sweet looking, he does good guys better. Anyway, I recommend it.


----------



## FrankZ

CharlieD said:


> I watched another couple of stinkers, one of them was Settlers, the other I cannot even remember the name.
> 
> 
> But also I saw a really good movie, Phantom, it is about Soviet Submarine. Real event of 1968 when one of their subs disappear.
> 
> Besides being a very interesting take on what happed (obviously a film maker's imagination) what I really liked was, Russians did not speak bad English, as in many movies, even when the whole movie is about Russia. I absolutely hate that. Everybody knows that Russians speak Russian, no reason have American actors pretend to speak with bad Russian accent. Anyway, it was a good to have them speak normally. Good actors too. I like David Duchovny, though I don't think he is a good bad guy, he is too sweet looking, he does good guys better. Anyway, I recommend it.



I don't mind when they try the accent, even if they aren't good at it.  I don't like when they try to sound like a russian who doesn't speak english trying to speak english but pretending it is russian.


----------



## GotGarlic

FrankZ said:


> I don't mind when they try the accent, even if they aren't good at it.  I don't like when they try to sound like a russian who doesn't speak english trying to speak english but pretending it is russian.


Lol. I'd rather hear a bad Russian accent than have to read subtitles. Too distracting.


----------



## Andy M.

I came across a movie called "Love in Aruba" and we thought it might be fun to watch to see some sights we recognize from our many trips there. I was not worth it. A formulaic romcom enhanced by mediocre acting, writing, etc. Oh well...


----------



## dragnlaw

I have the sub-titles on all the time.  Started off just recently when watching foreign movies but then had to put it on while watching a Scottish series - just couldn't catch what they were saying! LOL  Have left it on ever since. 

Did get started on subtitles for my daughter back in the 70/80's as her hearing aids couldn't pick things up fast enough for her to understand what was going on.  Got sort of used to it, now don't notice when it's there but miss it when it's not.


----------



## FrankZ

GotGarlic said:


> Lol. I'd rather hear a bad Russian accent than have to read subtitles. Too distracting.



We watch a lot of movies with subtitles on... someone has a hard time hearing at times...

I don't want to read a movie while hearing someone speak where I can't understand them.


----------



## FrankZ

We watched Shadow in the Cloud on Hulu today.  It was pretty bad.  It might rate up there as one of the worst we have seen, but certainly it is a current worst.


----------



## GinnyPNW

We just watched _The Contractor_.  If you like espionage and/or Chris Pine, you'll love this movie.  Well written, not too predictable, enough action, mystery and chase scenes!  

On the other hand, yesterday, we watched _Everything Everywhere All At Once_.  While the first 10 minutes or so, seemed promising, it then took a steep spiral down into the netherworlds.  SKIP IT!  Or don't complain to me!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

We watched "*Lady of the Manor*" Saturday night. It was rated 5.3 on IMDB, and it did not lie. The premise was cute enough (tour guide at a historic Savannah home is befriended by the ghost of the former owner who was murdered by her husband). The language and acting was somewhat raunchy and low quality. It wasn't a total waste of time since I got to sit and veg for an hour and a half. That's about the best review I can give it. 



GinnyPNW said:


> ...we watched _Everything Everywhere All At Once_...SKIP IT!  Or don't complain to me!


Love your disclaimer, *Ginny*!


----------



## CharlieD

FrankZ said:


> I don't mind when they try the accent, even if they aren't good at it.  I don't like when they try to sound like a russian who doesn't speak english trying to speak english but pretending it is russian.





 you got me all confused there, lol,


----------



## GinnyPNW

We watched _Uncharted_ last night.  If you like the treasure hunt kind of movies, it is a good one.  Probably a bit predictable, but with Tom Holland (Spiderman), Mark Wahlbert and Antonio Banderas, who cares?  We found it very entertaining.


----------



## kleenex

The next Documentary I saw was He’s My Brother.   This aired on PBS for the POV show.

https://www.pbs.org/pov/films/hesmybrother/

*The story of the documentary is....*

Christine's brother Peter experiences his world through touch, smell, and taste. Now 30 years old, Peter's family is having trouble finding the proper care for his multiple disabilities. He's My Brother explores how the family works to assure him a dignified life once the parents are gone – and Christine's own uncertainties about one day becoming his primary caregiver. 

I thought it was a nice look at Peter who has loads of medical challenges.  They showed a bunch of happy times with him as an adult.

I think the family is not going to do well long term at all with medical help for him though.

This documentary is 1000% English subtitled and free to watch for a couple months online though PBS.


----------



## GinnyPNW

We watched _The Lost City,_ over the weekend.  Sandra Bullock and Channing Tatum.  A different kind of role for Mr. Tatum, but I thought he did well.  it is light-hearted, entertaining and has some beautiful scenery.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

We're on the waiting list for that one from the library. We're #122 of 231 people waiting in line for one of 66 copies. When I put in my request just a few weeks ago, we were in the low 200s. Moving along quite nicely!


----------



## GinnyPNW

Sunday morning, we watched (most of) _The Pirate_, 1948 movie starring Judy Garland and Gene Kelly.  Big production movie!  They don't make them like that anymore!  

Later, we watched a new movie, _Morbius._  Not a movie for everyone...and we are not generally the vampire movie type...but this one is entertaining.  Cool effects.  Almost more like Wolfman than vampire.  We are Marvel movie fans and we were not disappointed.


----------



## Katie H

Omigosh, so funny!

Tonight we watched "Bad Teacher" staring Cameron Diaz.  It's not too old, 2011.  That's new for us, but we laughed throughout the film.  So funny!


----------



## dragnlaw

Someone mentioned "Uncharted" ...  that's what I watched.  

Laughed and thoroughly enjoyed.

edit:
found yuh! Ginny! Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## Andy M.

Huh! We watched Uncharted last night as well. It was enjoyable. I never saw the recommendation here just ran across it in the listings.


----------



## GinnyPNW

Netflix just added _Uncharted,_ for those who might be interested.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

I streamed Dog the other night, meh, it was okay I guess.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V4tAtp-TyzQ


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Cooking Goddess said:


> We're on the waiting list for that one (The Lost City) from the library. We're #122 of 231 people waiting in line for one of 66 copies. When I put in my request just a few weeks ago, we were in the low 200s. Moving along quite nicely!


I posted that on 8-2. We watched "The Lost City" last night, much sooner than I thought we would. I picked it up at the library on Friday, but no TV watching when a baseball game is going at night.  We really enjoyed it. Laughed a lot. Himself said it was the Indiana Jones version of Miss Congeniality.  I love watching Sandra Bullock work, so I would watch the worst movie ever as long as she was in it. Technically, she doesn't even have to be "in" it, we're good with her voicing animated movies.


----------



## GinnyPNW

Last night, we watch _Last Seen Alive_, with Gerard Butler.  I was worried at the beginning of the movie, but it turned out to be better than I thought it would be.  Gerard is getting older.  Aren't we all.  Sigh.


----------



## GinnyPNW

We watched _Toscana,_ last night.  A movie about a Danish Chef that travels to Tuscany.  We watched the English Dubbed version and enjoyed it very much.  

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt13276352/


----------



## FrankZ

We whated Day Shift last night.

Ugh.. bad... ugh...


----------



## Andy M.

Watched The Grey Man on Netflix last night. A "CIA/James Bond/save the little girl" type of movie where shooting, exploding and crashing were present in abundance. It was enjoyable if you are willing to suspend logic for a couple of hours.


----------



## CharlieD

I generally have nothing against the Marvel movies. But here I go again, watched The Eternals on the plane. Oh, my gosh, it was so horrible, so horrible, did I mentioned how horrible it was.


----------



## CharlieD

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> I streamed Dog the other night, meh, it was okay I guess.



I loved it, maybe because I grew up with dogs, maybe because I served. I thought it was good.


----------



## CharlieD

Saw The Fallout. 
Movie is about some school kids dealing with after school shooting. 
I can’t say I loved it, but it was good.


----------



## LovelyLinda

Steel Magnolias! A classic, makes me cry every time.


----------



## CharlieD

Watched Prey on HULU last night. One of the new Predator series. Not sure how many more they can make, but here it is. I liked it, not loved it. Definitely beautiful scenery, but some special effects were less than special.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Looked through Amazon movies (thanks, Loverly!) and landed on "The Guilt Trip" with Barbra Streisand and Seth Rogan. He's a scientist and product developer trying to find someone to market his creation. She's a widowed Mom whose life has mostly revolved around her "boy" since the death of her husband when the son was 8. They leave NJ together, driving cross-country to meet up with all of his appointments. It got a middling rating (5.3), but neither of us wanted to really follow a plot line, so it fit the bill. We enjoyed it more than that rating, though! While it started slowly, the story line of the relationship between the two developed nicely without becoming overly...yuck. A nicely touching near the ending when they attempt to meet the Mom's first love, whom she ended up not marrying (obviously, CG...).


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

I just added Super Pets to my Vudu watch list ... looks super cute (pun intended  )


----------



## GinnyPNW

We watch _The Black Phone._  For a "horror" movie, it was well done.  Not just a shocker, kind of movie.  Had a story and it kept us guessing.  If you like that kind of movie, you'll enjoy this one.


----------



## dragnlaw

Watched a bio-documentary on Wolfgang Puck.  I'm not big into bio-docs but enjoyed this, interesting, glad I watched.


----------



## dragnlaw

Just finished watching *Stuber*,  Netflix.
I thought it was _very_ funny! and really well done.
Dave Bautista, cop, basically kidnaps a part time Uber driver. Still chuckling.


----------



## dragnlaw

Oops, not Netflix...  on *Disney. *
Also, had to look up his name, Kumail Nanjani, plays the Uber driver.
Again, of course, with Bautista, a lot of fighting, but funny!


----------



## caseydog

Bond, James Bond. No Time to Die. Not sure how they are going to follow this one. 

CD


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

It rained all day yesterday, what better time to watch movies.
I streamed Lightyear, cute movie.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

A week or so ago we watched the first "Hocus Pocus". While the movie overall was middling, the parts with the witches (played by Bette Midler, Sarah Jessica Parker, and Kathy Najimi) were hilarious! Worth watching just for those actresses. 

Sunday night, we watched 2002's "Two Weeks Notice" with Sandra Bullock and Hugh Grant. Sweet, funny, touching, with a bit of slapstick. Bullock is like this generation's Lucille Ball. Love Sandy!


----------



## GinnyPNW

Last night, we watched _Lou_ on Netflix.  We enjoyed it.  A bit of a different plot and not too predictable.  Good acting and set in the beautiful PNW...on Orcas Island in the San Juans.  Worth watching!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

We had my Mother over to our place for dinner and a movie night.
I streamed Mrs. Harris Goes To Paris, Mom loved it.  She said, "I read this book probably 50 years ago.  It's an entire series of her adventures."  
Cool.


----------



## Demoniac

The new Beavis & Butthead movie (Do the Universe). As someone who watched the show back in the day, it was funny and well done.


----------



## GinnyPNW

We watched the new _Elvis_ movie.  We enjoyed it.  Good music, acting, actors...what's not to like?  I have no idea how close it was to the real story, but it is entertaining.


----------



## GinnyPNW

We watched _Four Good Days_.  Glenn Close and Mila Kunis give great performances, each of them.  Based on a true story of how drugs destroy lives.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Lat night we watched The Illusionist






Very good movie!


----------



## msmofet

Prime Video has the 1975 version of “Trilogy of Terror”. I haven't seen it since it originally aired. The last story with that stinking little doll scared the hell out of me. Going to watch it. Hope it's as good as I remember.


----------



## msmofet

Well it’s not so scary anymore. DD said it was stupid.


----------



## dragnlaw

"Lou"  starring Allison Janney.  Quite enjoyed this one.


----------



## SEEING-TO-BELIEVE

interstellar


----------



## GinnyPNW

We watched _Where The Crawdads Sing_ over the weekend.  We enjoyed it.  Great scenery, good acting, interesting story...different!  If you like Whodunnit's, this is one to watch.


----------



## HeyItsSara

Something subpar. I much prefer binge-watching television shows; you really get into the characters that way.


----------



## GinnyPNW

We just finished watching _Top Gun Maverick.  _If you like Top Gun movies, this is a good one.  It is my DH's kind of movie, as he was Navy Air.  He was happy to see an F-14 in the movie, even if she was/is old.  And, Top Gun was his very first squadron...memories there too!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Tapped into Loverly's Amazon account and watched "The Tender Bar" with Ben Affleck. Himself really liked it. I thought it was OK. It seemed to improve after my little nap in the middle.  Good thing Himself doesn't mind getting me caught up when that happens.


----------



## Andy M.

Enola Holmes 2 on Netflix. It's about Sherlock's younger sister and her adventures. We've seen both of the first two and they are good if you like Sherlock Holmes type stuff.


----------



## dragnlaw

Been watching things all over the place, just recently started a Swedish series called *Rebecka Martinsso*n (police, mystery).  With subtitles of course.  I'm enjoying it.  
Other series I've been watching *Chuc*k, a geek who has downloaded the "intersect" and is America's Top Intelligence Brain. Quite funny, love his fellow workers at "Buy More" electronics store. 
Next series is *Monk,* a genius detective with 'phobic' obsessions. Another funny guy, who you'd most likely strangle if you had to work with him. 
Started *Enola 2* but too late and fell asleep - Really enjoyed the first one so I _wil_l get back to it.


----------



## Katie H

Came home late this afternoon after having a wonderful family Thanksgiving at Glenn's daughter's home with her husband and family.

As normal, we were stuffed like the turkey.

Relaxed a bit and put "The Magic of Belle Isle" in the DVD player.  I'm still crying.  What a sweet, lovely movie and Morgan Freeman did a stellar performance.

Tissue, tissue, tissue...please.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

dragnlaw said:


> Been watching things all over the place...Next series is *Monk,* a genius detective with 'phobic' obsessions. Another funny guy, who you'd most likely strangle if you had to work with him...


We love Monk! We've probably watched it completely through twice, plus have seen many of the episodes even more.


----------



## GinnyPNW

We watched _Bandit_ with Josh Duhamel and Mel Gibson, among others.  We enjoyed it and I guess it is based on a real guy, true story.  Entertaining and worth the time...while the Corned Beef was in the oven!  LOL.


----------



## phinz

We watched Glass Onion a couple of nights ago. It was a fun romp, but not nearly as good as Knives Out.


----------



## Andy M.

phinz said:


> We watched Glass Onion a couple of nights ago. It was a fun romp, but not nearly as good as Knives Out.


We enjoyed Glass Onion as well.


----------



## GinnyPNW

Andy M. said:


> We enjoyed Glass Onion as well.


Same here!  Good movie.  Kept us guessing.


----------



## dragnlaw

I watched Glass Onion as well.  Have to say I enjoyed it, loved the twists but every once in awhile I found some accents very annoying. 

Rewatched a couple of movies lately.  The Interpreter, with Sean Penn and Nicole Kidman.  Denzel Washington, always a favourite.  Training Day, the little things. 

also watched Jolie in Those Who Wish Me Dead - I liked it.
Thought Fatman with Mel Gibson funny.


----------

